# HalloweenTime at DLR Info and Photo Superthread #3



## Sherry E

_*Halloween Time dates:  

September __, 2014 - Friday, October 31, 2014!! 

Mickey's Halloween Party begins on ________________________, 2014!!*__*



Official Links/Info for 2013 (INFO FOR 2014 IS NOT YET AVAILABLE):



Disneyland's 2013 Halloween Time page

"Halloween Time Returns to the Disneyland Resort September 13  October 31; Mickeys Halloween Party Expanding to 13 Nights" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on July 1st, 2013 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print, Disneyland Resort*_








WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME to the 
Halloween Time at Disneyland Resort 
Information & Photo Superthread - Part 3!!!





*Please also take a peek at the threads that started it all: *


*Halloween Time at Disneyland Resort Photo & Information Superthread #2* (265,378 thread views and counting!!)

Halloween at DL" (_Unofficial_ Superthread, Part 1)










 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*We have a wonderful panel of experts who are here to answer questions, dispense valuable Halloween Time advice, information, tips, insight and, most importantly, share PHOTOS!!*

We discuss anything and everything pertaining to Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort - Halloween treats, Halloween merchandise, Halloween parties, Halloween decorations, crowds, attractions, planning, etc.

*For your convenience, in Post #2 you will find a handy Table of Contents (under construction!) to guide you to the wonderful photos generously shared by other DIS'ers.  

In Post #3, you will find General Information with links to various relevant threads about Halloween Time-related subjects (such as the Happiest Haunts Tour, etc.), blogs and Trip Reports, as well as details on Halloween Time seasons of years past - to give you an idea of what to expect this year!  

Then, in Posts #4 & #5 of this thread you will find a Halloween Time Q&A post by iKristin (Kristin) and a Mickey's Halloween Party General Information post by funatdisney (Liza), respectively.*



 Please join us for a spooktacular time...
and a little Halloween Time Information Boogie!




​


----------



## Sherry E

reserved for Table of Contents


----------



## Sherry E

*General Halloween Time Information*​


*OFFICIAL 2013 INFORMATION​*

Disneyland Resort's 2013 Halloween Time page

Mickey's Halloween Party 2013's official page





*Detailed Weather Data for DLR (by HydroGuy)*



*September 2013 Park Hours and Entertainment Schedule*


*September 2012 Park Hours and Entertainment Schedule*


*October 2013 Park Hours and Entertainment Schedule*

*October 2012 Park Hours and Entertainment Schedule*




*Happiest Haunts Tour Info*​


> Join a mysterious tour guide for an evening of spooky storytelling and playful mischief as the sun sets during Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort. Get into the "spirit" of the season on an elusive ghost hunt through Disneyland Park and Disney's California Adventure Park. Available seasonally.
> 
> Call (714) 781-4400 to book your tour up to one month in advance. Guests under age 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call.













*"Halloween Time Trip Reports (alphabetized by name)*​

Belle Ella's Jazzs Scary Adventure (September 22  27, 2010), starts Post #3 

deejdigsdis' "It's 3 Trips In 1!" (10/24/10  10/29/10), starts Post # 155

LKD's "Oct 1st MHP- Stepsister style! Done!Oct 15- Lottie's Debut!" (2010)

mnmrmustard's "TR - A Gregarious Ghostly Gallivant" (October 12  17, 2009), starts Post #223

mvf-m11c's Mickey's Halloween Party Weekend at the DLR" (October 1 - 3, 2010), starts Post #40

smile4stamps' "This 1st timer becomes a 2nd timer!" (October 13, 2010 - October 17, 2010), Pre-TR starts Page 1; DLR starts Page 5, Post #70

tksbaskets' "Am I nuts?? One day solo trip to DisneyLand October 13, 2010," starts Post #1

Vala's "Mission: Characters - TR 10/27 - 11/11" (Halloween Time 2009)


----------



## Sherry E

*All text, format and graphics courtesy of iKristin!*












*When Does Halloween Time Begin? *
Halloween Time at DLR usually begins on either the last Friday in September or the next to last Friday in September." In 2007 it began on 9/21, in 2008 it began on 9/26, in 2009 it began on 9/25, in 2010 it began on 9/17, in 2011 it began on 9/16, in 2012 it began on 9/14, and this year (2013) it will begin on Friday, September 13th.




*When Does Halloween Time End? *
Halloween Time generally extends through and ends immediately after the last day of October, but if October 31st falls on a Friday or Saturday, Halloween Time will most likely continue through the weekend and end after Sunday




*What Are The Halloween Time Highlights? *
Highlights include the Halloween Round-Up, Haunted Mansion Holiday, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, the Pumpkin Festival on Main Street, Mickey's Halloween Party and of course the newly released Halloween Screams Fireworks show!! There is always something to do!! This year at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney there was Haunted Gingerbread House decorating. 




*Are There Any Special Halloween Themed Rides? *
Yes! There are two main attractions that have been gracing Disneyland during the Halloween season. The Haunted Mansion usually goes under refurbishment during the month of September to become "Haunted Mansion Holiday". During the Haunted Mansion Holiday take over, Jack Skellington and friends from Nightmare Before Christmas take over the Haunted Mansion to give it a Halloween/Christmas feel for the holidays. A new Halloween overlay addition is the Space Mountain: Ghost Galaxy, seen for the first time in 2009. The Ghost Galaxy overlay to Space Mountain adds skeletons, aliens and ghosts to the usual dark starry ride, making those twists and turns even more exciting! Space Mountain also goes under refurbishment in September to add the Halloween overlay.




*Why Did Disney Move Halloween To Disneyland? *
Due to construction at Disney California Adventure going on through 2012, Disney has moved all the Halloween fun to Disneyland! 2010 was the first year they had done this and it was extremely successful. One of the biggest things about the 2010 year was the private event offering of the Halloween Screams Fireworks show during trick or treat parties ONLY. In 2009 Disney had launched the Halloween Screams Fireworks show to everyone but in 2010 moved the show to trick or treat ticket holders only. 




*What Is The Busiest Time During Halloween? *
The busiest days tend to be of course Fridays, Saturdays & Sundays and then there are a few celebrations that tend to cause an uprising in normal crowd attendance. During usually the first weekend of October, Gay Days is celebrated which normally brings a larger crowd in than the normal weekend would. Columbus Day three day weekend and of course the day before Halloween (30th) and Halloween day (31st) are extremely busy. Other then that the days are normally pretty steady but not slammed full of people. Some people say that the first week of October when Utah state is on Fall Break can sometimes be a pretty busy time as well.


----------



## Sherry E

*MICKEY'S HALLOWEEN PARTY WILL BEGIN ON 

FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 27, 2013!!​*

*All photos & original format by funatdisney (Liza)*



*General Information on Mickey's Halloween Party​*
Since 2006, Disneyland Resort has hosted a special ticketed Halloween party in one of the Parks, where guests both young and old can dress up in costumes, trick or treat, dance, and have a grand time. In addition, most of the ride attractions are open and operating. The park is transformed with added Halloween decorations and lighting which is only displayed during the Party. Disney Characters are dressed in costumes and there are special photo areas where guests can take a picture with their favorite character. Only a limited number of tickets are sold each night of the party, so most party goers do not experience long lines for the most popular rides during the party.

In previous years, when the party was held in Disney California Adventure, the party was called Mickey's Halloween Treat or Mickey's Trick or Treat Party, but the most recent version is called Mickey's Halloween Party, and it will be held in Disneyland. 

Here is the information for this year's party :







*MICKEY'S HALLOWEEN PARTY 2013​*







*Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park 2013 -- 
Dates & Pricing Information*


*Friday, September 27, 2013 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m* 

Ticket Price When Purchased in Advance - $59.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $51.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $67.00​ 


*Tuesday, October 1, 2013 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When Purchased in Advance - $59.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $51.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $67.00​


*Friday, October 4, 2013 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $59.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $51.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $67.00​


*Tuesday, October 8, 2013 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $59.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $51.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $67.00​


*Friday, October 11, 2013 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $67.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $67.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $67.00​


*Tuesday, October 15, 2013 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $59.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $51.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $67.00​


*Friday, October 18, 2013 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $67.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $67.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $67.00​


*Monday, October 21, 2013 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $59.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $51.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $67.00​


*Wednesday, October 23, 2013 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $59.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $51.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $67.00​


*Friday, October 25, 2013 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $67.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $67.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $67.00​


*Monday, October 28, 2013 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $59.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $51.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $67.00​


*Wednesday, October 30, 2013 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $74.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $74.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $74.00​


*Thursday, October 31, 2013 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $74.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $74.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $74.00​



For all dates listed ages two and under: No Charge! 


All scheduled Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday Night parties (including Halloween night, 
will be held from 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.​​ 
All Friday night parties will take place from 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m. ​​

_*Save when you buy tickets in advance! 

Annual Passholder, Disney Rewards Visa Card holder and Disney Vacation Club owner tickets go on sale on July 8.

Advance purchase tickets for the general public go on sale July 15.*
_​




​

Mickey's Halloween Party participants enjoy complimentary parking for one vehicle. Larger vehicles may require an additional fee.

*Fiendish Fun for 2013*

In addition to the highly anticipated annual spine-tingling attractions and entertainment, like Villains Square and The Cadaver Dans, there's new fiendish fun for you this year:

*Monsters U Dance Party at Tomorrowland Terrace*


Come to the big Halloween bash at Monsters University!

Listen to the Monsters' favorite DJ-spun dance tracks and learn the Monsters U "Scare Dance."

Mike & Sulley are in search of the best Scarers on campus. Will you join them for the spirited and silly Monster Scare-Off?


*2 New Locations on Mickey's Hide and Go Treat Trails*


Piratepalooza Treats: The Pirates want to enlist you into the Crew for some swashbuckling fun!

Mickey's Toontown Treat Pre-party : Join popular Disney Characters for some early trick-or-treating at this colorful Halloween block party with plenty of good-humored spirit. (Toontown open for a limited time during Mickey's Halloween Party; please check Park schedule for exact times.)


*Tickets and Discount Details*


Annual Passholders, before you purchase tickets online, please be sure to add your Pass to your profile.

Not an Annual Passholder? Enjoy offers like this and discover the benefits of being an Annual Passholder. General ticket sales begin July 15, 2013.

Limit eight (8) tickets per Annual Passholder, per event date.

Advance purchase prices available until one day prior to applicable event date. Online purchases unavailable on day of event.


Buy Your Tickets Online Now

Buy your tickets now and print them at home!

Or call Tickets & Reservations at (714) 781-4400. Guests under age 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call.




*Ticket and Event Information*


May not be combined with other discounts.

No ticket is required for Guests 2 and under.

Space is limited and tickets are available while supplies last. Subject to capacity and other restrictions.

Tickets are valid for admission to the designated party and to the theme park beginning at a specified time prior to party commencement.

Tickets are nonrefundable and may not be sold or transferred for commercial use.

Days and times of operation and all other elements including, but not limited to, operation of attractions, entertainment, services, stores and restaurants, appearances of Disney Characters and applicable theme park may vary and are subject to change without notice.


*No Smoking at Mickey's Halloween Party:* Mickey's Halloween Party is a completely non-smoking event, and there will be no designated smoking areas within the Park. Exit and re-entry is permitted to designated smoking areas in the Esplanade outside the Disneyland Main Entrance.



*COSTUME GUIDELINES*

All event attendeesincluding adultsmay dress in their favorite Halloween costume and must follow at least these guidelines:

*Costumes Should*


Be child-friendly.

*Costumes Should Not*


Be obstructive, offensive or violent.

Drag on the ground.

Contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
Contain any weapons which resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.


*Masks*

*Masks may be worn, but they must not obstruct vision and eyes must be visible at all times.*


*Please Note*


Please be sure costumes meet these guidelines. If a costume cannot be modified, a Guest may be refused entry into the event.

Guests who dress like Disney Characters may not pose for pictures or sign autographs.

Guests of all ages may not wear a costume to a Disneyland Resort Halloween event unless they have a valid ticket to that event.


 


​

*

Information that May be of Interest from Previous Halloween Parties 
(which may or may not apply to 2013):

There will be special photo locations and more treat stations than previous parties.*

Special Photo Locations:
Pirate Wharf at the Frontierland Dock
Friends from Aladdin  Aladdin's Oasis
Critter Pals  Splash Mountain
Winnie the Pooh & Friends -  Critter Country
Toy Story Pals  Big Thunder Ranch
Mickey & Minnie  Big Thunder Ranch
Disney Villains  Small World Mall
Disney Princesses  Disney Princess Fantasy Faire
Disney Fairies  Pixie Hollow


Mickey's Hide-and-Go-Treat Trails
There will be many hide-and-go-treat trails with approximately 50 treat stations. Treats will include a mix of chocolates and healthy treats such as apple slices, carrots, raisins and dried fruit crisps. 


As an added bonus, Mickey's Halloween Party ticket holders can enter Disneyland three hours before the start of the Mickey's Halloween Party and they will be allowed to enter Disneyland in costume. Guests with Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday Mickey's Halloween Party tickets will be allowed to enter at 3pm and those with Friday night tickets will be allowed to enter at 4pm. Disneyland Park will close at 6 pm when Mickey's Halloween Party is held on a Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday and at 7pm when the Party is held on Friday. Ticket holders will be given a wristband to identify them as party ticket holders when the park closes. 





























For anyone that would like to know when other Dis'ers are attending Mickey's Halloween Party, please visit [_waiting for Check-In/Meet thread info_], where there is a list of who is going on which dates and in which costumes!


----------



## Chereya

I made the move to the new thread!  Thanks for being so organized and on top of things, Sherry!


----------



## Girimama33

Thanks for starting the new thread Sherry ~


----------



## revwog1974

Thanks for the move to a new thread Sherry. 

I have a question, and I'm not trying to be critical.  I'm just wondering.  Why do you have the big quote from the 2010 Disneyland website?  Why not quote from the 2012 website?  I think that if people see 2010 they might think they have out of date information.  If it is all still accurate maybe you could say something about how this information is from 2010 but is still accurate.


----------



## Sherry E

revwog1974 said:


> Thanks for the move to a new thread Sherry.  I think it will be less confusing.
> 
> I have a question, and I'm not trying to be critical.  I'm just wondering.  Why do you have the big quote from the 2010 Disneyland website?  Why not quote from the 2012 website?  I think that if people see 2010 they might think they have out of date information.  If it is all still accurate maybe you could say something about how this information is from 2010 but is still accurate.



I just had to start the new thread right now because the old one is about to hit its page limit.  No other reason.  But in the process of doing so I could bring Kristin's and Liza's info either to the placement/order I wanted and/or to page 1 - which was not possible to do last time because other DIS'ers posted in the thread before we could line our posts up!  If any other Superthreads hit their page limits, they have to start anew too. 

This time I had to be a bit stealth about it and start the thread in another forum, without a title, and reserve several posts back to back - and then I moved the thread over to this forum.  I was afraid that people would start posting and break up the order again!

As you can see, I do have a link to the 2012 site in the very first post on this page.  The thing is that the really detailed information about the season does not come out about Halloween right now.  It doesn't come out until later, closer to when Halloween Time actually starts.  And I find that not exactly the same info is released every year - even though certain things may be applicable every year.  For example, there may not be a list of food items available every year, but those items are sold in the park.  There may not be the same details published every year, even though those things are still part of the season.

I found that the 2010 info was pretty comprehensive, and I made sure to say it was from 2010.  If this year we see something more extensive and detailed I will post it, but even last year's info (at least on the sites I checked) was not as inclusive.

Not much has changed for Halloween Time since 2010 and now (except for prices, of course)!  So everything is still pretty much applicable!

And the other thing is that I do what I can on my threads, a little at a time, when I can get on the board.  A lot of things are works in progress and cannot be totally complete all at once.  I put a lot of time and effort into my threads - a lot of details, a lot of organizational stuff - but it doesn't happen overnight!


----------



## mvf-m11c

The third thread in just a few years. Nice to start a new one when the 2nd one is at the end of the posts. 

Nice thread Sherry.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Sherry E

Chereya said:


> I made the move to the new thread!  Thanks for being so organized and on top of things, Sherry!





Girimama33 said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread Sherry ~



*Chereya & Girimama33 - *

Thank you both for being the first DIS'ers to move into our new home (with a whole new 250 pages to start us off).


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> The third thread in just a few years. Nice to start a new one when the 2nd one is at the end of the posts.
> 
> Nice thread Sherry.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



*Hi, Bret!*

The first thread, as you may recall, was not really intended to be a Superthread but was started as a simple question by someone else, and it evolved from there.

The second thread - the first Official Halloween Time Superthread - had over 265,000 views!  I would really rather not have to start a new one and give up all of those views and begin a new Table of Contents, but I also don't want to get to a point where the old thread is suffering from malfunctions and glitches and what not because it's gone past 250 pages.

Most of the other Superthreads by other DIS'ers have not reached that 250-page limit yet, as far as I know, so most of them don't have to really 'pack up' and move to a new home and make the transition.

So we're in the transitional stage right now!  The previous thread is still active and open for another 3 pages, and it still has tons of great information and photos that we can refer people to even after it's closed.


----------



## ams1201

I love the new thread. Thanks. I will keep my eyes open to all the Halloween October posts.


----------



## iKristin

WOW!! Thread 3 hehe  Just updated the check in list with new organization and graphics!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Hi, Bret!
> 
> The first thread, as you may recall, was not really intended to be a Superthread but was started as a simple question by someone else, and it evolved from there.
> 
> The second thread - the first Official Halloween Time Superthread - had over 265,000 views!  I would really rather not have to start a new one and give up all of those views and begin a new Table of Contents, but I also don't want to get to a point where the old thread is suffering from malfunctions and glitches and what not because it's gone past 250 pages.
> 
> Most of the other Superthreads by other DIS'ers have not reached that 250-page limit yet, as far as I know, so most of them don't have to really 'pack up' and move to a new home and make the transition.
> 
> So we're in the transitional stage right now!  The previous thread is still active and open for another 3 pages, and it still has tons of great information and photos that we can refer people to even after it's closed.



Hi Sherry,

You a absolutely correct that the first thread was not a Superthread. That one got the Superthreads started like the Halloween, Christmas, F! And WoC Superthreads. 

It would be nice to leave the thread as is. But it can only go till 250 pages which is a lot of posts. It is a lot of work to do all that work on the threads. 

The Superthreads like WoC, F! etc. are great and very helpful. The two holiday Superthreads that you started do get a lot views and posts.

No question. So it looks like I will be posting my halloween pics on this new thread.

Here is my first Halloween pic on the new thread.





Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just checking in.

Corinna


----------



## revwog1974

Sherry, I appreciate all the work you do on this thread, and as moderator on the board.  Thank you very much.  I was just thinking that a small addition might make it more clear why wording from 2010 is there.  You are absolutely right that you clearly say it is from 2010, but until you responded to my question, I didn't know why you used the 2010 information.  

Again, thank you so much for this thread, and the previous one.  I've read every single page and it's really helping me prepare for my first trip to Disneyland at Halloween.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

checking in 2month 2weeks one day till we go woohoo


----------



## Sherry E

revwog1974 said:


> Sherry, I appreciate all the work you do on this thread, and as moderator on the board.  Thank you very much.  I was just thinking that a small addition might make it more clear why wording from 2010 is there.  You are absolutely right that you clearly say it is from 2010, but until you responded to my question, I didn't know why you used the 2010 information.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for this thread, and the previous one.  I've read every single page and it's really helping me prepare for my first trip to Disneyland at Halloween.



*revwog1974 -*

Thank you for the kind words, and you're very welcome.  In fact, I did tweak the big title/heading in the info post (post #3) a tiny bit after you asked the question (and I may tweak it again) because I totally agree that it could have been a bit more clear!  I also took out the references to ticket prices and things like that which are not applicable to this year at all, so hopefully that will be a little bit better.

Actually I wish that the info from last year that Disney published in various places had been just as detailed, and I could have gotten rid of the 2010 stuff.  I remember wondering why they were leaving some details out of the mix altogether, even though those things were still part of the season.  Hopefully this year there will be something a little more extensive again.  I would really rather have totally new info to add to that particular post each year as it comes out, just as long as it includes the specifics!


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Hi Sherry,
> 
> You a absolutely correct that the first thread was not a Superthread. That one got the Superthreads started like the Halloween, Christmas, F! And WoC Superthreads.
> 
> It would be nice to leave the thread as is. But it can only go till 250 pages which is a lot of posts. It is a lot of work to do all that work on the threads.
> 
> The Superthreads like WoC, F! etc. are great and very helpful. The two holiday Superthreads that you started do get a lot views and posts.
> 
> No question. So it looks like I will be posting my halloween pics on this new thread.
> 
> Here is my first Halloween pic on the new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



*Bret -*

Yay!  You got the first photo of the thread in!  A great way to kick things off!


----------



## iKristin

Been going through the Disney Photo Gallery CD that comes with the PhotoPass+  Here is an awesome Halloween time photo that is large enough for a beautiful desktop photo. Just posting the link since the photo is pretty big!! A nice way to make your desktop prepared for a Halloween trip hehe

http://i50.tinypic.com/16k16hx.jpg


----------



## dyljon

I have a costume question for all you regular MHP goers - how scary are costumes allowed to be? My 6 yr old is into zombies atm and wants to go as one, but I know in the guidelines it says "no offensive costumes". Are zombies considered offensive or too scary? We wouldn't have him covered in fake blood or anything, it would be a fairly mild version...


----------



## Sally_fan

Movin' on over here to the new thread! Thanks Sherry!


----------



## iKristin

Should be fine with a mild zombie  I think the main thing they focus on is masks and weapons


----------



## IBLarsen

Thanks for the info, trying to look at planning a late Sept trip, Halloween so far has been our favorite time of year to visit!  
My question is: Considering there is a date to the start of the Halloween season, is it safe to assume that the ride overlays will in fact be completed in time for start date?  

We may push it to get in at the beginning of the time frame, but don't want to risk the rides with overlays to be down.

Also, two years ago they had expanded fireworks viewings and fantasmic viewings during the Halloween season.... was this also true last year?  Wondering if it's safe to say there will be more nightly entertainment or if I need to stick to the weekend schedule for off season. Any thoughts??

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## iKristin

Every year so far they've had fireworks every single night. During the parties there is the special Halloween Screams fireworks and then they had the Remember Dreams Come True fireworks show on every other night. Fantasmic was nightly except not on party nights


----------



## mvf-m11c

Back in 2009 during the Halloween season at DL, Halloween Screams made its debut and was running every night in the month of October. During that time there wasn't a MHP back in 2009. Then in 2010 for the first year of MHP, HS fireworks is a part of the party. The other days mostly on Saturday, Sunday or any holidays, DL ran RDCT fireworks while the weekdays they didn't show any fireworks. Just as iKristin said that F! is not running during MHP so you can only see it on the weekends.

Another pic for the new Halloween thread.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

I ordered my party tickets on 7/1. I was told they would arrive in 7-10 days. They still haven't arrived. I'm starting to get a little nervous. For those of you who purchased tickets how long did they take to arrive. At what point should I follow-up? My credit card was charged on 7/2.


----------



## laura&fam

I❤MICKEY;45506774 said:
			
		

> I ordered my party tickets on 7/1. I was told they would arrive in 7-10 days. They still haven't arrived. I'm starting to get a little nervous. For those of you who purchased tickets how long did they take to arrive. At what point should I follow-up? My credit card was charged on 7/2.



I would follow up.  I think mine took 4 business days and I'm in your neck of the woods.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Hello! Just checking in on the new thread. 250 pages!
Continuing to mark time until we can buy the Ultimate Experience, and seriously hoping we don't have to wait until 30 days out. That would be Oct 1 for us!

AJ


----------



## Hawleys

Great thread Sherry!

Question for those of you who have bought tickets in the past. I'm planning to attend on Friday, Oct. 19th but would like to save a bit of money before I buy my tickets. Should I be worried about the party selling out?


----------



## iKristin

I've only ever seen Halloween day tickets sell out. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Hawleys

iKristin said:


> I've only ever seen Halloween day tickets sell out. I wouldn't worry too much.



Thank you! That's a big relief actually.


----------



## Davids-Coco

I wanted to share that I got my tickets for the Tuesday the 23rd party. They do say 7:00 pm - midnight.


----------



## momrek06

I have a question hope this is the right place. TY.

When will HM close and for how long to get the overlay all in place?

I have friends coming to DL in early Sept … just hoping they can see HM before it closes to get it ready for the NBC overlay. I know they will not be here for the overlay but was just hoping they could at least get on HM. TY


OH and this is a GREAT GREAT THREAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Girimama33

momrek06 said:


> I have a question hope this is the right place. TY.
> 
> When will HM close and for how long to get the overlay all in place?
> 
> I have friends coming to DL in early Sept  just hoping they can see HM before it closes to get it ready for the NBC overlay. I know they will not be here for the overlay but was just hoping they could at least get on HM. TY
> 
> 
> OH and this is a GREAT GREAT THREAD!!!!!!!!!!



HM will close around 8/27 and will reopen on 9/14.


----------



## momrek06

Girimama33 said:


> HM will close around 8/27 and will reopen on 9/14.




Thank you very much.

Bummer, looks like they will miss HM. 

Well they will just have to plan another trip to DL, haha!!

TY


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

iKristin said:


> Been going through the Disney Photo Gallery CD that comes with the PhotoPass+  Here is an awesome Halloween time photo that is large enough for a beautiful desktop photo. Just posting the link since the photo is pretty big!! A nice way to make your desktop prepared for a Halloween trip hehe
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/16k16hx.jpg



Thank you for posting Kristin!  I am looking forward to a pic infront of this pumpkin on our party night in our costumes!  I haven't been to DLR for Halloween since 2007, anyone know if it's a photopass spot?


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

And HI SHERRY!  How 'bout a few creepy dancing guys just for you!


----------



## nbliss

The party we attended in late October on a Tuesday last year sold out ( I believe it was the 21st).  We bought our tickets in August, and I don't know when the sell out occurred, but when I checked before we left on our trip, tickets for our party were sold out.  Folks were selling them on Ebay for a small fortune.  I don't think you need to worry until October.


----------



## iKristin

The mickey head pumpkin is a photopass spot  He's smiling on one side and winking on the other so make sure and get a photo on both sides!!


----------



## I❤MICKEY

laura&fam said:


> I would follow up.  I think mine took 4 business days and I'm in your neck of the woods.



They arrived in the mail today.  Very strange that it took so long.


----------



## dalmwoman

90 days till we arrive for our 3 days of magic.  So looking forward to it.


----------



## kmrein

Moving over to the new thread! Thanks for all the great info.  We just purchased tickets yesterday for our first-ever Halloween party on the last night of our first-ever trip to Disneyland! SOOO excited.


----------



## laura&fam

I❤MICKEY;45519102 said:
			
		

> They arrived in the mail today.  Very strange that it took so long.



Glad you finally got them and there weren't any problems!


----------



## coopersmom

We are thinking of attending the first Halloween party September 28. What's that one usually like? Super busy? I ask because we haven't bought tickets in hopes that we might be able to do the Happiest Haunts Ultimate Experience, but those dates/tickets aren't released until 30 days prior so we need to wait.

Anyone with younger kids done the Happiest Haunts tour? It sounds really neat. He's tall enough to do all the rides I saw mentioned, though I'm not sure if he'll go for Tower of Terror. (Frankly, not sure *I'll* go for Tower of Terror, as I am big wuss.)


----------



## MommyLove

Wow, Sherry, this is awesome! Thank you!



Sherry E said:


> I put a lot of time and effort into my threads - a lot of details, a lot of organizational stuff



You do and it's amazeballs. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

iKristin said:


> The mickey head pumpkin is a photopass spot  He's smiling on one side and winking on the other so make sure and get a photo on both sides!!



I never realized this and I know that I had photos taken on both sides. I have to have another look at my photos from last year.

Corinna


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

iKristin said:


> The mickey head pumpkin is a photopass spot  He's smiling on one side and winking on the other so make sure and get a photo on both sides!!



Awesome, will do!  It's sad I didn't get too many "Halloween-ish" photos in 2007 so I am amping up my list of must get photos!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Here are the two sides of the big Mickey pumpkin:











Corinna


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

dolphingirl47 said:


> Here are the two sides of the big Mickey pumpkin:
> 
> 
> Corinna



Very cute!  Love your costume also!


----------



## Girimama33

I wanted to get your input on costume ideas...
DD and I were Maleficent and Aurora last year. At first, she said she wanted to dress like that again. With the release of Brave though, she is really thinking Merida is the way to go. I have already purchased the Disney Resort dress at a great price on ebay and purchased the bow, arrow and quiver set from the Disney Store this weekend. My dilemma is whether to get the wig or not. DD has very long, curly hair. She could pull off Merida with her own hair, and I could use the spray color to make it orange/red. But...do I want to deal with getting the color out of her hair on the first night of our Disney trip?
I hope Disney puts out a Queen Elinor costume so we can be themed..if she decides to go the Merida route ~ DH will not dress up at this time

Another option for me that I am thinking of is like a punk rock Minnie Mouse. I have these super cute Minnie ears with a houndstooth pattern with some hot pink and zippers. It even has a button with a Minnie skull in crossbones on it. I was thinking of getting (or making) a pink off the shoulder t-shirt with white polka dots...maybe a leather jacket...and then I get lost on what else I could do with it...Any suggestions?


----------



## jl_2004

What a great thread, has our family super excited for our mid-October trip that is coming up!!!!


----------



## Lisa808

do kids dress up throughout the season? We are going sept 30-Oct3 so DS would be so excited to dress up!


----------



## Eeee-va

Oops; duplicate post


----------



## Eeee-va

Girimama33 said:


> I wanted to get your input on costume ideas...
> DD and I were Maleficent and Aurora last year. At first, she said she wanted to dress like that again. With the release of Brave though, she is really thinking Merida is the way to go. I have already purchased the Disney Resort dress at a great price on ebay and purchased the bow, arrow and quiver set from the Disney Store this weekend. My dilemma is whether to get the wig or not. DD has very long, curly hair. She could pull off Merida with her own hair, and I could use the spray color to make it orange/red. But...do I want to deal with getting the color out of her hair on the first night of our Disney trip?
> I hope Disney puts out a Queen Elinor costume so we can be themed..if she decides to go the Merida route ~ DH will not dress up at this time



Queen Elinor would be GREAT!  I don't think you absolutely need a Disney costume...I think you could do pretty well if you found the right Ren Faire/Medieval costume.

Does your DD tolerate wigs well?  I don't think one would be very comfortable, though it would look nice.  From your signature, I'm assuming she's at that age where if she's not comfortable, she may get a bit whiny.  Or is her hair very light-colored?  The only spray I've used came out of my brown hair very easily (on my shoulders during the day, inside my car, etc.) and pretty much came out through the course of a normal shampooing. Have you had less luck?

Your Minnie Mouse idea is very cool too, but I love themes. Though if your DH would dress in theme with you as Minnie, maybe you should do that.  I personally envision a solid shirt/jacket (or a bodice would be super-cute) and a very poofy short polka-dotted skirt. A quick image search seems to indicate someone might sell the latter if you can't make it, or I'm sure someone at Etsy could do it.



Lisa808 said:


> do kids dress up throughout the season? We
> are going sept 30-Oct3 so DS would be so excited to dress up!



Kids up to 9 can (and do) dress as characters all year around.  In years past, I think they let kids up to 12 dress up during Halloweentime outside of party hours, but I couldn't find any reference to that this year.


----------



## laura&fam

Girimama33 said:


> My dilemma is whether to get the wig or not. DD has very long, curly hair. She could pull off Merida with her own hair, and I could use the spray color to make it orange/red. But...do I want to deal with getting the color out of her hair on the first night of our Disney trip?
> I hope Disney puts out a Queen Elinor costume so we can be themed..if she decides to go the Merida route ~ DH will not dress up at this time



My DD has light hair and we sprayed her hair black one year.  What a mess!  It got everywhere when we put it on and then it came off on the clothes she wore (on the shoulders).  Also after all that the black color wasn't even all that dark, it looked more grey.  Maybe that was user error though.  I wouldn't recommend dealing with the mess while on vacation.


----------



## momrek06

I know what I am planning on buying THIS year that I missed out on last year because they were sold out is THE MICKEY GHOST popcorn bucket! I want two of them and will use them as Halloween decorations in my home!


----------



## Girimama33

Thanks for the feedback eeeeeva and Laura ~
I will probably opt for the wig over the spray. DD was Jessie for Halloween night (she was Aurora at a Halloween party we went to), and wore a yarn wig without problem. I just put her hair in a couple french braids, and it was easy to place the wig.
Now I need to get going on Queen Elinor or my Minnie Mouse outfit. DH bought the Boba Fett hat at Star Trader...he said he is going to wear that for now.


----------



## chrissiecutie

Girimama33 said:


> Thanks for the feedback eeeeeva and Laura ~
> I will probably opt for the wig over the spray. DD was Jessie for Halloween night (she was Aurora at a Halloween party we went to), and wore a yarn wig without problem. I just put her hair in a couple french braids, and it was easy to place the wig.
> Now I need to get going on Queen Elinor or my Minnie Mouse outfit. DH bought the Boba Fett hat at Star Trader...he said he is going to wear that for now.




I think you made a good choice here with the wig!  My first thought when reading that you were considering the spray was...what happens if it rains??  Ugh, could you imagine all that mess all over her cute costume??  And for anyone that says it won't rain....let me tell you that it does indeed rain in SoCal in the fall.  Although chances are slim but why risk it, kwim?

And to the other poster, asking if kids dress up...YES!  Although I will say that it's usually little girls dressed as princesses that I see.  And this is really all throughout the year and not just at Halloween.

For my DS, I always make him some special t-shirts for our trip.  That way he's "halfway" dressed up & much more comfortable.  And maybe it's just my DS, but he's not all that thrilled about wearing a full costume when it's not Halloween.  

I found some great Disney Halloween themed t-shirts on Etsy.  Super cute and affordable!


----------



## SueTGGR

I found you! Great Job as usual Sherry!!! 
Just was going through cafepress with all their cool selections for Halloween shirts and thought I should check on the thread and poof everyone has jumped over to #3
OK, back to work, now that I have sub-ed over here.
Later,
Sue


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

All the costume ideas sound great. I like the idea of using Ren Faire stuff for a "Brave" group. And as someone with very porous curly hair, not only is the spray color a mess, but it does not come out for *weeks*! My red hair became pink for a good while before it was all out.
My family is doing a Neverland theme (note: Not the same thing as a Peter Pan theme), and I just ordered my three kids their costumes at the Disney Store Friends & Family sale for Disney Visa holders. 25% off, and they have free shipping for order more than $75.


----------



## chelsaroo5

Hello! This is my very first time posting on this forum. I wanted help confirming some information before I buy Halloween Party tickets. My little family of 5 is planning a 5 day DLR trip 10/7-10/11. For the Halloween party on 10/9, even though we have our park hopper tickets, we will have to leave Disneyland when it closes for the party, right? And the only way to stay in the park is to purchase the party tickets, correct? I just want to make absolutely sure before I purchase the tickets.

Also, is wearing a costume to the party a requirement? Can we enjoy it in our regular street clothes? Or is that not allowed? My kids will be 12, 10 and 8 by the time our trip rolls around and I know they will want to dress up. But I only ask because we are flying from AZ and having to plan and pack costumes is not something I was even thinking I would need to do!

Anyway, I appreciate your responses to my questions! Thank you!

Chelsea


----------



## SueTGGR

chelsaroo5 said:


> Hello! This is my very first time posting on this forum. I wanted help confirming some information before I buy Halloween Party tickets. My little family of 5 is planning a 5 day DLR trip 10/7-10/11. For the Halloween party on 10/9, even though we have our park hopper tickets, we will have to leave Disneyland when it closes for the party, right? And the only way to stay in the park is to purchase the party tickets, correct? I just want to make absolutely sure before I purchase the tickets.
> 
> Also, is wearing a costume to the party a requirement? Can we enjoy it in our regular street clothes? Or is that not allowed? My kids will be 12, 10 and 8 by the time our trip rolls around and I know they will want to dress up. But I only ask because we are flying from AZ and having to plan and pack costumes is not something I was even thinking I would need to do!
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate your responses to my questions! Thank you!
> 
> Chelsea


Yes, to stay in the park on any of the party nights, you need to purchase tickets but that is only with Disneyland not California Adventure. 

No need for anyone to dress up. Our son (Sassy 12 yr old!) has gotten dressed up before but last year we could hardly talk him in to wearing an Indiana Jones hat. This year I think we will all be wearing t-shirts that I found on line that have a pumpkin or skeleton or something like that on them. But there are plenty of others with no hint of costume.


----------



## UtahDisneyFan

Does anyone know if the candy corn will return to California Adventure?


----------



## StJared

Girimama33-

We're going "Brave", as well!  "Feast yer eyes!", as my five year old son now loves to say when he flips up the back of his kilt.....

(Trying to upload some photos of the costumes, but can't figure this one out....)

I don't know how sewing-machine-inclined you are, but my spouse was able to make some amazing dresses for our daughter and herself.  Celtic-looking fabric is available online at all the big cloth distributors, like Joann's Fabric.  We used leather for all the cords on the dress bodice and joints, purchased from Tandy Leather.  (You can also get them from Michael's) 
My wife purchased a great corset for herself at an online store called Damsel in this Dress.  They have a large selection, and they have steam-punk attire, as well, which would work for your possible Minnie outfit.
My wife also made my two boys' kilts and shirts.  She made all of the cloth portions of all of our costumes, with the exception of my kilt.  My kilt is my real full-dress kilt, and I had it made from USA Kilts.  I play the bagpipes, for a pipe-band, and for a Sheriff's Department, and so I already had most everything I needed for a "Brave" costume.  My wife made the rest.  
I made the sporrans (the little man-bag which hangs in front of the kilts), the belt buckles, belts, and kilt pins.  (I made all the leather stuff, my wife did all the fabric....)
My little girl takes Irish dance lessons, and so we have a wig for her.  You could go the same route.  Just google Irish Dance Wigs, and you'll have tons of options.  Just be warned, they can be very pricey.  My little girl is blonde, and so we are just going with her natural hair color.  It'll be easier, she'll still look like "Merida", but she'll be OUR Merida.  Blonde.    We won't have to deal with the hair color bleeding onto anything (like our costumes or the characters), either.
There are tons of fun Celtic dresses/clothing on e-bay and amazon.  Lots of online stores out there, too, which sell Celtic, Ren-Faire, and period-type clothing.
We'll be in Disney from October 21-28, and we'll be going to the Halloween Party on the 23rd.  Hope to see you, there!  It'll be nice to see others in "Brave" costumes!
Also, my father and mother will be with us for the Halloween Party.  While they won't be dressed up in a complete costume, I've given them little bits to wear.  My mother will have a simple sash to wear over her regular clothes.  USA Kilts has some photos of what I mean.  It's simple and easy, and will put her as a definite part of our group.  You could also choose from hundreds of different tartans, or plaids, to make your group a "clan" or family.  
My father is a little more difficult, as there is no way I could get him to wear a kilt.  So, I made him a simple kilt pin, and he's going to wear it like a brooch.  Again, something small, but still makes him a part of our group.  You're husband might go for a kilt pin on his hat.  (USA Kilts, Henderson's Bagpipes, tons of other bagpipe equipment online stores)  Or even a clan hat pin.  Fairly inexpensive, and he could put it on his Boba Fett hat, too.   
Good luck, and we can't wait to go!


----------



## IBLarsen

Sorry if this is posted in here already, I didn't see it, but not sure if I just missed it. 

We are trying to go the week of Oct 8th. Planning on being in the parks Tues, Wed, Thurs and Fri.   We were in the parks for the first week of Oct in 2009, and they were doing the Halloween Fireworks every night and Fantasmic at least a few times during the week (can't recall if it was every night, but we did watch once during the week).  

Now I have read that last year they only did the Halloween Fireworks during the MHP (which in 2009 was still held in DCA).  
So does that mean there are only Regular Fireworks on the Weekends, or still during the week on non MHP nights?  Can I expect F! to show on more nights than just the weekends as well.  

Just trying to get an idea before I book and get stuck without being able to see F! or Fireworks (Still not sure if we will do the MHP).

Thanks!


----------



## IBLarsen

Sorry! I just found my answer in searching YET again on this thread!  iKristin had responded to my first posting stating that Regular Fireworks were done every night and Fantasmic every night except MHP nights.

Thank you iKristin!! I knew there had to be an answer somewhere

If anybody else has any different information I would love to know to be sure before I book, otherwise I will go off of the advise given and hope Disney sticks to what they have been doing.  I hate that we can't see the schedule that far out, as it's not ideal for us to wait and book that close.

I have been getting a little nervous based on a few other postings that people are telling others that they will miss out on these things during the week in October since it's off season, and this entertainment is only offered on the weekend nights.


----------



## skiingfast

IBLarsen said:


> Sorry! I just found my answer in searching YET again on this thread!  iKristin had responded to my first posting stating that Regular Fireworks were done every night and Fantasmic every night except MHP nights.



Regular Fireworks and F! only show on Saturday and Sunday.  At the parties Halloween Screams, shows.


----------



## iKristin

They must have changed it last year. 2010 Fantasmic and the "Remember..." fireworks were shown every single day and the Halloween Screams were shown during the parties only.


----------



## mvf-m11c

iKristin said:
			
		

> They must have changed it last year. 2010 Fantasmic and the "Remember..." fireworks were shown every single day and the Halloween Screams were shown during the parties only.



Last year RDCT and F! were only available on the weekends and holidays on the weekdays. HS fireworks is only for MHP. Here isOctober 2010 Park Hours from 2010 and it shows that RDCT and F! only ran on the weekends and holidays.

WoC was the only nighttime show that was running every night.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## iKristin

Hmm...that's weird. I could have swore I saw them every single day during my 8 day trip. Must be because I was there saturday and sunday (two fireworks shows there) and then went to two parties, so there's another two shows haha.


----------



## juliebug1997

Is there a parade like at the Magic Kingdom?  We're trying to decide what we'er going to be doing and that's one thing that has intrigued us with the party in FL. 

Thanks!


----------



## IBLarsen

mvf-m11c said:


> Last year RDCT and F! were only available on the weekends and holidays on the weekdays. HS fireworks is only for MHP. Here isOctober 2010 Park Hours from 2010 and it shows that RDCT and F! only ran on the weekends and holidays.
> 
> WoC was the only nighttime show that was running every night.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards




Thanks for the info! So glad I asked!  They definately had expanded entertainment during 2009, so I really was holding out hope that would be the case still   At least I haven't booked yet, I may have to alter my dates slightly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

juliebug1997 said:


> Is there a parade like at the Magic Kingdom?  We're trying to decide what we'er going to be doing and that's one thing that has intrigued us with the party in FL.
> 
> Thanks!



There is a parade during MHP. It is called Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade.


----------



## Girimama33

StJared said:


> Girimama33-
> 
> We're going "Brave", as well!  "Feast yer eyes!", as my five year old son now loves to say when he flips up the back of his kilt.....
> 
> (Trying to upload some photos of the costumes, but can't figure this one out....)
> 
> I don't know how sewing-machine-inclined you are, but my spouse was able to make some amazing dresses for our daughter and herself.  Celtic-looking fabric is available online at all the big cloth distributors, like Joann's Fabric.  We used leather for all the cords on the dress bodice and joints, purchased from Tandy Leather.  (You can also get them from Michael's)
> My wife purchased a great corset for herself at an online store called Damsel in this Dress.  They have a large selection, and they have steam-punk attire, as well, which would work for your possible Minnie outfit.
> My wife also made my two boys' kilts and shirts.  She made all of the cloth portions of all of our costumes, with the exception of my kilt.  My kilt is my real full-dress kilt, and I had it made from USA Kilts.  I play the bagpipes, for a pipe-band, and for a Sheriff's Department, and so I already had most everything I needed for a "Brave" costume.  My wife made the rest.
> I made the sporrans (the little man-bag which hangs in front of the kilts), the belt buckles, belts, and kilt pins.  (I made all the leather stuff, my wife did all the fabric....)
> My little girl takes Irish dance lessons, and so we have a wig for her.  You could go the same route.  Just google Irish Dance Wigs, and you'll have tons of options.  Just be warned, they can be very pricey.  My little girl is blonde, and so we are just going with her natural hair color.  It'll be easier, she'll still look like "Merida", but she'll be OUR Merida.  Blonde.    We won't have to deal with the hair color bleeding onto anything (like our costumes or the characters), either.
> There are tons of fun Celtic dresses/clothing on e-bay and amazon.  Lots of online stores out there, too, which sell Celtic, Ren-Faire, and period-type clothing.
> We'll be in Disney from October 21-28, and we'll be going to the Halloween Party on the 23rd.  Hope to see you, there!  It'll be nice to see others in "Brave" costumes!
> Also, my father and mother will be with us for the Halloween Party.  While they won't be dressed up in a complete costume, I've given them little bits to wear.  My mother will have a simple sash to wear over her regular clothes.  USA Kilts has some photos of what I mean.  It's simple and easy, and will put her as a definite part of our group.  You could also choose from hundreds of different tartans, or plaids, to make your group a "clan" or family.
> My father is a little more difficult, as there is no way I could get him to wear a kilt.  So, I made him a simple kilt pin, and he's going to wear it like a brooch.  Again, something small, but still makes him a part of our group.  You're husband might go for a kilt pin on his hat.  (USA Kilts, Henderson's Bagpipes, tons of other bagpipe equipment online stores)  Or even a clan hat pin.  Fairly inexpensive, and he could put it on his Boba Fett hat, too.
> Good luck, and we can't wait to go!


Wow Stjared! Sounds like some amazing costumes. Hopefully I will see your costumes because we are attending the same Halloween Party.
Thanks for the tips. Unfortunately, I don't have a sewing machine. I figure if I have to make a Queen Elinor dress, I can find a nice Ren-Medieval dress, and then work on replicating her belt somehow. I actually have a belt with a big brass loop that I can use to start it with. I did get the Merida wig this weekend during the sale...one more thing to cross off the list.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i'm thinking of buying a cape or cloak, and wearing my purple tiger ears and mask. my son is gona wear a white ninja suit with his black and purple wings he may wear black nija set he hates masks. but the wings are what he says he must wear this year.


----------



## juliebug1997

mvf-m11c said:


> There is a parade during MHP. It is called Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade.



Thanks!  I have one more question, does it start off like WDW's with the Headless Horseman?


----------



## Girimama33

juliebug1997 said:


> Thanks!  I have one more question, does it start off like WDW's with the Headless Horseman?


No headless horseman at DL.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

tho there is hopes and prayers they may add the headless horsemen to it lol at least im hoping


----------



## Eeee-va

The parade at DL's party is called a "cavalcade" because it's relatively small. I would call it an elaborate cavalcade, or a small parade.  I wouldn't expect what I understand you see at WDW, but it's nice for what it is.


----------



## juliebug1997

Eeee-va said:


> The parade at DL's party is called a "cavalcade" because it's relatively small. I would call it an elaborate cavalcade, or a small parade.  I wouldn't expect what I understand you see at WDW, but it's nice for what it is.



Well, we haven't been to the one at WDW, so this might be a better introduction for us.  

We're not sure that we're going at this point.  We're trying to decide between Halloween at WDW, Halloween at DL, or one of the Sept. Pixar cruises.  The thing that's holding us back from the cruise is DH's vacation availability.  Sigh.  I want to do it all.  At the very least, we're planning on doing the Southern CA Adventures by Disney tour next summer.  

Thanks, everyone, for all your information.


----------



## dolphingirl47

If you can, do the cruise. Halloween at DL and WDW will still be there next year, but the Wonder will only do Alaska cruises from next year as far as west coast cruises are concerned. So you will not get that chance again.

Corinna


----------



## juliebug1997

dolphingirl47 said:


> If you can, do the cruise. Halloween at DL and WDW will still be there next year, but the Wonder will only do Alaska cruises from next year as far as west coast cruises are concerned. So you will not get that chance again.
> 
> Corinna



This isn't an Alaskan cruise--it's the California Cruise.  The draw for us is that it's one of the Pixar cruises where you'll get to interact with some of the Pixar team, etc.  DH loves anything Pixar so this would be ideal.  However, he only has so many vacation days.  I think we can do it vacation wise, but he's still crunching numbers.  This has been going on since yesterday.  How long could it possibly take?


----------



## dolphingirl47

juliebug1997 said:


> This isn't an Alaskan cruise--it's the California Cruise.  The draw for us is that it's one of the Pixar cruises where you'll get to interact with some of the Pixar team, etc.  DH loves anything Pixar so this would be ideal.  However, he only has so many vacation days.  I think we can do it vacation wise, but he's still crunching numbers.  This has been going on since yesterday.  How long could it possibly take?



Yes, I know. This was my point. DCL is no longer offering the coastal cruises or the Mexican Riviera cruises after December 9th as they are not profitable. So if you are interested in a West Coast cruise this is your last chance. 

Corinna


----------



## revwog1974

If you're into character autographs, MusicMouse, one of the DISigners, is making autograph cards for Halloween.  She has them in a folder in her Photobucket account labeled "MNSSHP" but the cards don't make any reference to Disneyworld so they will work well at Mickey's Halloween Party.  So far she has done the Fab 6, some of the princesses and Winnie the Pooh and friends.  It seems that she's going to do more. She'll post updates in her thread "A Simple Guide to Making an Autograph Album" (posts 2585, 2638 and 2643 so far) but you can download them from her Photobucket account.  These are a few.  I think Eeyore dressed up as Tigger and Lilo as Snow White are my favorites.


----------



## dolphingirl47

They look amazing. I so wish I could go back for the Halloween season this year. Thanks for sharing.

Corinna


----------



## Lisa808

Is this fun for a toddler? (2.5 years) also, do you know if we get any deals if we book through our hotel? We are staying at the grand californian... and this is in the disneyland park right? I already have tickets for the day, what makes this worth another 54 bucks? the later stay?


----------



## Girimama33

Lisa808 said:


> Is this fun for a toddler? (2.5 years) also, do you know if we get any deals if we book through our hotel? We are staying at the grand californian... and this is in the disneyland park right? I already have tickets for the day, what makes this worth another 54 bucks? the later stay?



It is a time where adults can dress up as well. There is trick or treating throughout the park, special fireworks only shown during the HP and a small Halloween cavalcade.

Only you can decide if it is worth it to you. Discounts are not available by staying at the GCH, but if you have an AP, DVC membership or Disney Visa Card holder, you are able to get the AP rates. Note that some dates (Halloween and most Fridays) have only one price available.


----------



## Lisa808

Girimama33 said:


> It is a time where adults can dress up as well. There is trick or treating throughout the park, special fireworks only shown during the HP and a small Halloween cavalcade.
> 
> Only you can decide if it is worth it to you. Discounts are not available by staying at the GCH, but if you have an AP, DVC membership or Disney Visa Card holder, you are able to get the AP rates. Note that some dates (Halloween and most Fridays) have only one price available.


Thanks! I'll have to see if I can talk my Hubs into adding this to our list  it does sound fun! but also I don't know if my little one will stay up! Maybe we can play it by ear and go last minute... does it sell out easy? We would go Tues 10/2


----------



## Girimama33

Lisa808 said:


> Thanks! I'll have to see if I can talk my Hubs into adding this to our list  it does sound fun! but also I don't know if my little one will stay up! Maybe we can play it by ear and go last minute... does it sell out easy? We would go Tues 10/2


It took some convincing with my DH as well, but he is all for it. We are attempting a budget trip this time...if that is possible at DLR...so this is my one splurge for the trip.
I have a 4 year old DD, and we are attending the party on 10/23. Our plan is to visit DCA in the AM when the park opens. We will take a break around noon for a nap and then try to make our way to the party when they begin letting partygoers in at 3pm. DD usually is in bed no later than 9pm, so it will be interesting to see how long she can hang in there.
At least you don't have to buy a party ticket for your 2.5 year old.


----------



## Susiesark

juliebug1997 said:


> Well, we haven't been to the one at WDW, so this might be a better introduction for us.
> 
> We're not sure that we're going at this point.  We're trying to decide between Halloween at WDW, Halloween at DL, or one of the Sept. Pixar cruises.  The thing that's holding us back from the cruise is DH's vacation availability.  Sigh.  I want to do it all.  At the very least, we're planning on doing the Southern CA Adventures by Disney tour next summer.
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for all your information.



You can get a great deal on the Pixar cruise right now. They are offering GTY prices and also 25% discount if you have an annual pass. You can buy the cheapest pass then get the discount on the cruise.


----------



## Pollito916

Lisa808 said:


> Thanks! I'll have to see if I can talk my Hubs into adding this to our list  it does sound fun! but also I don't know if my little one will stay up!



We went to the party in WDW last year with our 4.5 year old and 13 month old.  They 4.5 year old stayed up for the whole event, while the 13 month old fell asleep around 11:00 pm, which was close to the end anyway, and she slept in the stroller, so it wasn't a big deal.



Girimama33 said:


> At least you don't have to buy a party ticket for your 2.5 year old.





A great argument for getting in as many trips as you can while they're still free!


----------



## laura&fam

Pollito916 said:


> A great argument for getting in as many trips as you can while they're still free!



Yep, and getting as many trips in while they're still "kids".  Can't believe I have to buy an adult DL ticket for my 12 year old.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Well, we bought our airfare last night. So, we should be in the parks on some of the days (how many? Ask the ticket booth if they'll upgrade our PHs! Scared to hear of the people being denied....) between Oct 30 and Nov 12!
Still don't have MHPs, though, since we're waiting to buy the UE package.


----------



## Pollito916

TigerlilyAJ said:
			
		

> Well, we bought our airfare last night. So, we should be in the parks on some of the days (how many? Ask the ticket booth if they'll upgrade our PHs! Scared to hear of the people being denied....) between Oct 30 and Nov 12!
> Still don't have MHPs, though, since we're waiting to buy the UE package.



What do you mean about people being denied? I haven't heard anything on that before...


----------



## Girimama33

Pollito916 said:


> What do you mean about people being denied? I haven't heard anything on that before...



People have posted threads in recent weeks stating they were not able to add additional days to their 5 day PH. This was usually happening at Guest Services....best to upgrade at the ticket booths. If you get rejected...try another ticket booth with a different CM.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

I just got off the phone with a CM at the tour line inquiring about the Happiest Haunts Tour and MHP Package deal that I've heard about on the DIS.  My situation is that I've already purchased tickets for the MHP on 10/9, I asked her if I had messed up by purchasing those already if I was interested in purchasing the package deal (Happiest Haunts tour tickets are advertised as going on sale 30 days prior to the date you'd like to book).  What she stated, making a long story short, is that they would "virtually" refund the MHP tickets and sell the package deal to us closer to the start of the Halloween season, so we would not lose out on the party date we already selected, if it is already sold out.  She told me to call back towards mid to late August as the Halloween season starts Sept. 14th.  As far as she knew they start scheduling the tour 30 days prior to the start of the season, once the first scheduling date opens (possibly August 14th, we should be able to schedule any of the tour dates available).  She stated at the least, when I call back she would have more information on the tour/package at that time.  

Just thought I'd share this info for anyone else that was curious.  I will update this thread around mid-August when I call them back.


----------



## NMcowboy

can't wait to go.....will have to wait till 2013


----------



## iKristin

I was reading an article about Duffy merchandise at the Food & Wine Festival at EPCOT and they mentioned that there will be a Halloween Duffy being released for this Halloween  So there's a hint to one merchandise item for this Halloween time


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

*DisneyIsMagical,* I hope your person was right. The tour-line CM I just spoke to said, "No." His manager, Albert, says there is no way to do any refund for previously purchased MHPs, so either buy the MHPs or sit and wait for the UE pkg to become available. He also said I would not be able to book for Oct 31 until 30 days before.
Frustrated and disappointed.
I told him that if I tire of white-knuckle worrying about H'ween selling out, I will buy the MHPs and skip the UE, thus giving them less of my money, because it is much more important that we get to the party FOR SURE than the extra frills of the UE.
He also could not confirm what an earlier tour CM had told me about there being tickets set aside for each MHP night to sell for UEs, so even if Oct 31 sold out today, there would still be a number of tickets available on freakin' Oct 1 (SO LATE to book considering my anxiety) for H'ween night's UEs.
So back at square one. I'm seriously considering bailing on the UE and saving $200 because I'm so worried about the date and so frustrated that they don't offer a simple Upgrade from basic MHP to UE. I mean, we're not asking for an exchange of dates or a refund.
Oh well, I can use that money to pay for the Holiday Tour I hope to book for Nov 12.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i had to bail on the UE plan but its ok for me my budget is 1500 and im there so im happy we still get to go, no F desert, no ue but still p[arty so yeah and  it will still be fun one chr meal (Plaza inn) one nice meal cct, and alot cheap eats but three full days and one half day party so we are at least going now i need to know

What special foods deserts snacks meals are there at Halloween time? (the ones with keep sake mugs or boxs coffins popcorn buckets?) can any one send me a link that tells about the special foods treats?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ps when i was on the phone bout the ue i was told if bought tickets they would refund them so not sure why another said no i was also told they do have number of tickets set aside for the ue


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

TigerlilyAJ said:


> *DisneyIsMagical,* I hope your person was right. The tour-line CM I just spoke to said, "No." His manager, Albert, says there is no way to do any refund for previously purchased MHPs, so either buy the MHPs or sit and wait for the UE pkg to become available. He also said I would not be able to book for Oct 31 until 30 days before.
> Frustrated and disappointed.
> I told him that if I tire of white-knuckle worrying about H'ween selling out, I will buy the MHPs and skip the UE, thus giving them less of my money, because it is much more important that we get to the party FOR SURE than the extra frills of the UE.
> He also could not confirm what an earlier tour CM had told me about there being tickets set aside for each MHP night to sell for UEs, so even if Oct 31 sold out today, there would still be a number of tickets available on freakin' Oct 1 (SO LATE to book considering my anxiety) for H'ween night's UEs.
> So back at square one. I'm seriously considering bailing on the UE and saving $200 because I'm so worried about the date and so frustrated that they don't offer a simple Upgrade from basic MHP to UE. I mean, we're not asking for an exchange of dates or a refund.
> Oh well, I can use that money to pay for the Holiday Tour I hope to book for Nov 12.



Well if it's any help the CM I spoke to was Ashley, and I too, would bail on the Tour and just do the party.  I am hoping she was right, a couple weeks till we find out.  I bought my tickets the morning they became available for AP holders, I couldn't wait.  I haven't been to DL in Oct. since 2007 and I did not want to miss out on going to the MHP this year.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

I should also mention FWIW that my Tours CM made some unsolicited comments about how Cars Land's grand opening has kept the marketing-promotional planning type people so busy that everything else got pushed back so he did not have the usual amount of information (prices, rules, when bookings would open) about the H'ween and Holiday tours that he would normally have in late July.


----------



## IBLarsen

How quickly do the mid october parties sell out?  We will be trying to go on Friday October 12th.  Thanks!


----------



## Susiesark

IBLarsen said:


> How quickly do the mid october parties sell out?  We will be trying to go on Friday October 12th.  Thanks!


 They won't sell out too soon, but it WILL sell out, so don't wait until close to the date.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

bumping, this needs to stay on the first page since the season is fast approching


----------



## Sherry E

*Halloween Time Theme Week Countdown 

Announcement/Alert!!!*​



*Hey there, everyone!  I have been promising that a Theme Week Countdown was coming for quite a while, and in TWO DAYS it will begin!

This coming Friday, August 3rd, we will kick off our countdown to the start of Halloween Time at Disneyland Resort by focusing on a different "theme" or highlight of the Halloween season every Friday through September 14, 2012.



Those of you who followed along with my Holiday Season Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread last year (and that countdown will begin in that thread on Monday, August 27, 2012, by the way!) will probably remember how it all goes, but for those of you who are new to this thread or new to my Theme Week Countdowns to seasons, it's easy to follow when we get into it, but here is the scoop:



1.  On one day each week - the same day of the week on which the season will begin, so for Halloween Time it will be every Friday - a different aspect of the season (or theme) will be announced, and everyone will be encouraged to share their photos of the given theme all week long.  

So, for example, if I announce that it's "Haunted Mansion Holiday week," everyone will round up their HMH photos and post them, until the next theme is announced one week later.  The themes will be a surprise (they have already been decided), and will not be announced in advance, although it should be easy enough to figure out which ones remain after we have combed through a few!  

Certain things may be grouped together into one theme, and some things may be standalone themes.

One thing I will tell you is that the final theme - which will occur on September 14th - will be, essentially, Miscellaneous, although I will probably come up with a catchier name for it as the weeks progress!  The reason for this is that by the time 9/14 rolls around, the new season's decorations will have already been gong up around DLR in the days prior and people will generally be more interested in seeing the new things than in counting down (of course!).  The Miscellaneous theme week will basically just be a catch-all theme for any photos you have that didn't make it into the previous weeks' themes, or anything else you want to post photos of that is Halloween Time-related.





2.  Just under one week before Halloween Time begins, we will kick into a daily countdown.  Some themes will not give us enough material for a full week, so those themes will be daily.  For example, the pumpkins above the turnstiles at the Disneyland entrance are not enough to really warrant an entire week, but they are definitely a prominent aspect of the Halloween Time season that needs to be highlighted.



​

To sum up:


On August 3, August 10, August 17, August 24, August 31 and September 7 (all Fridays), I will announce a new weekly theme; 

On September 8, 9, 10, 11, 12 & 13 (Saturday - Thursday), I will feature a daily theme; and

On September 14, the new season begins and that day will be our final theme - "Miscellaneous" (or something like that, with a more clever title!).





Again, it will be very easy to follow along with when we get going!  It's a great way to pass the time, count down to the new Halloween Time season, build excitement, as well as showcase different aspects of the season that people may have never paid much attention to or were previously unaware of.  It's also a great way to encourage everyone to dig up their pictures and post them.




So get your photos ready to share, because the first theme is coming up in 2 days!!!  I will see you back here on Friday, August 3rd with our first theme!


*


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Sherry E said:


> *Halloween Time Theme Week Countdown
> 
> Announcement/Alert!!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey there, everyone!  I have been promising that a Theme Week Countdown was coming for quite a while, and in TWO DAYS it will begin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So get your photos ready to share, because the first theme is coming up in 2 days!!!  I will see you back here on Friday, August 3rd with our first theme!
> 
> 
> *



Yay Sherry , I will be curious to see the photos everyone has...I was photo lacking in 2007 so I'm going to be a picture taking fool in October


----------



## iKristin

Woohoo!!! Sorry to not be as active this Halloween in here and the party check-in thread. I am working a lot and in the process of moving in about 6 months to another state. This will be my last Disneyland trip in a very long time  I'll be closer to WDW and will have to switch parks.


----------



## revwog1974

Sounds like fun.  Thanks Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyIsMagical said:


> Yay Sherry , I will be curious to see the photos everyone has...I was photo lacking in 2007 so I'm going to be a picture taking fool in October



*Hi, Vanessa!*

I'll be curious to see what everyone comes up with too.  There will be one or two categories that are very broad and can include many things within that theme, so it should be easy for folks to come up with some photos for those.

The holiday season Theme Week countdown was such a success last year - as you well know, since you were one of the participants!  I hope that the Halloween countdown is popular, too.

Halloween Time is a bit trickier to deal with in terms of themes than the holiday season is - for a couple of different reasons.  For one thing, there is more ground to cover during the holiday season, literally and figuratively.  There are more themes and mini-themes to include in the holiday countdown, and the themes are a bit more easily defined.  There are more decorations all over the parks and hotels for the Christmas season, and that is just not the case for Halloween Time (sadly).  Plus, since Candy Corn Acres disappeared from DCA, we have no idea if there will once again be any kinds of Halloween decorations in DCA (other than the rumored Tim Burton "Frankenweenie" thing at the Muppet theater), whereas you can at least find some traces of the holiday season in DCA.

But we will give it a go and see what happens!  I know what you mean about not taking a lot of pictures of Halloween Time in the past - I got very few pictures in 2007 as well, and whatever camera I was using at that point was horrible!  Things started looking up for me, photo-wise, in the last couple of years!

Nothing wrong with being a picture taking fool!





iKristin said:


> Woohoo!!! Sorry to not be as active this Halloween in here and the party check-in thread. I am working a lot and in the process of moving in about 6 months to another state. This will be my last Disneyland trip in a very long time  I'll be closer to WDW and will have to switch parks.



*Kristin -*

Noooooooo!  You can't leave us!  You won't be going to DLR for Halloween Time next year?  I just can't imagine that.  You are always part of our Halloween-related threads here on the DLR side of the board.  We are going to lose you to WDW!  

I hope the move is going to be great for you, though.  Is this something you are happy about (other than not being close to Disneyland)?  

I've been missing from this specific thread lately too - so we've both been inactive!  But I knew it was time to start the countdown, so I emerged from the shadows!





revwog1974 said:


> Sounds like fun.  Thanks Sherry!



*revwog1974 -*

You're welcome!  I'm hoping it will be fun for all, if it works the way it worked in the Christmas thread last year.  We shall see!


----------



## iKristin

I'm actually really excited to move. I'm moving back to Tulsa Oklahoma where I had to move from 4 years ago unwillingly. I'll be 19 hours from WDW and Harry Potter World  So I'll have to make the most of it.


----------



## Laundress

Looking forward to the photos.  What a fun idea.  Adds more excitment to my Oct 19th visit.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Yes, Christmas/ Holiday time countdown last year was so fun and inspiring.  After seeing all of the little details that I had missed in the past, I was able to focus on them more during my early November trip.  I took loads of photos in NOS which has always been my favorite area (during holiday and non-holiday times of the year).  I love the colorful masks and swags in NOS, even got a great shot of the swag/wreath that welcomes us into NOS from the balcony of Club 33!  Also went crazy on the IASW lamp post wreaths and IASWH all lit up at night! I'm prepared this year 

Looking forward to add to my long list of must see/ photograph for Halloween time!  And also the MHP photo ops...

I. CAN'T. WAIT.


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Friday, and you know what that means.....*



_*It’s time to kick off the Theme Week Friday Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*...Only 42 Days Until 





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


_*And with the new week comes a new Disneyland Resort Halloween theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's Halloween Time festivities each week until the 2012 merriment officially begins on Friday, September 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 9/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the Halloween season at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

Including today’s theme, there will be 13 themes to come over the next two months: 7 weekly Friday countdowns for 8/3, 8/10, 8/17, 8/24, 8/31, 9/7 and 9/14, and 6 “mini-themes” – one each day, from 9/8-9/13, leading up to the season’s start date.


Many of our Halloween Time Theme Week contributors may have also participated in the Theme Week Countdown which took place last year in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread.  So, that said, what better way to start our countdown than to recognize all things spooky AND all things merry than by celebrating a little tale of two holidays colliding?*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......

HAUNTED MANSION HOLIDAY and... 
NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS!!!*​


_*Nineteen years ago, “The Nightmare Before Christmas” - a fable about what can go wrong when Halloween and Christmas collide - introduced us to Jack Skellington, the wiry Pumpkin King of Halloween Town.  

After catching a glimpse of the festivities enjoyed by the residents of Christmas Town, Jack yearns for a way to incorporate a little bit of Yuletide spirit into everyday life in his own spooky city…an idea that doesn’t exactly sit well with its various ‘offbeat’ citizens.

Needless to say, Jack Skellington’s well-meaning but misguided mission begins and chaos ensues, including a kidnapped Santa Claus (“Sandy Claws”), several ‘shocking’ Christmas presents and their horrified recipients…and the roly poly, bright green Oogie Boogie.

In the end, things get back to normal in both holiday villages, and Santa even delivers a little bit of Christmas magic to the various befuddled, creepy creatures of Halloween Town.  (And Jack Skellington finds romance with Sally, the rag doll creation of a local doctor.)

In 2001, Jack Skellington left his mark on Disneyland’s venerable Haunted Mansion ride for the very first time, and Haunted Mansion Holiday was born.  Lasting from mid-September through early January, this extremely popular overlay is a signature Halloween Time and holiday attraction, drawing large crowds every year for both the Halloween and Christmas seasons at the Disneyland Resort.

The concept of Haunted Mansion Holiday invites us to imagine what would happen if Jack Skellington took over the existing Mansion and infused some Christmas merriment into it.  While there is some controversy over the theme of Haunted Mansion Holiday and how well it actually fits or does not fit in with the Halloween and/or Christmas seasons in the park – or how well “Nightmare Before Christmas” fits in to the Disney family at all, for that matter – there is no question that the attention to detail in this transformation of a longstanding, beloved park attraction is exceptional.  There are Skellington-ized accents everywhere, from the cemetery, light fixtures and shrubbery in the outdoor queue to the famous ballroom scene inside…which features a most interesting and menacing gingerbread creation as the table’s centerpiece (there’s a new one made every year!).  Almost no corner of the ride is left untouched, which explains the nearly 3-week time frame it takes to install the makeover.  Love it or hate it, most people will agree that it is an elaborate undertaking and truly a spectacle to behold.

Because of the immense popularity of Haunted Mansion Holiday and the “Nightmare Before Christmas” story in general, there is a strong presence of Nightmare merchandise in Disneyland, particularly in New Orleans Square, home of Haunted Mansion/Haunted Mansion Holiday.  You will also find a few Skellington-esque decorations here and there, in shop displays and hanging on walls.

Please feel free to post your Disneyland Resort photos of Haunted Mansion Holiday/Nightmare Before Christmas all this week!!!!! 
*_


_*Haunted Mansion Holiday...*_
































































































































































​

*Coming up in Post #2 of this week’s countdown theme, I will feature some of the “Nightmare Before Christmas” details and decorations around Disneyland Resort…*


----------



## Sherry E

*Post #2 *

*The Nightmare Before Christmas in Disneyland*




*Halloween Round-Up in Disneyland...*
















*Wellsince he is wearing a Santa hat.I guess this is supposed to be a Jack Skellington-esque pumpkin?*​







*Why are they hanging with Maleficent?  I have no idea...*​







*Nightmare Before Christmas tree in World of Disney...*​






















_*In-Store Decorations...*_​




























*Merchandise...*​
































































































​


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Thanks for the thread!

Amy and I will be there for the Sept weekend at DLR.

Jim


----------



## iKristin




----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice theme to start the weekly Halloween theme. Looks like when I go see the HMH this year, I will have to get all those little details which I missed.

























































Inside the HMH




















Gingerbread house during 2010




















Gingerbread house during 2011


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nightmare Before Christmas Pics. I don't have much but here are some.

Popcorn Bucket from last year


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Awesome pics everyone! Yay for HMH!  No pics on this computer, but I'll add some this weekend if I get the chance!


----------



## I'm mikey

Heres my contribution for this weeks HMH theme.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

My contribution -


























Jim


----------



## dolphingirl47

Corinna


----------



## revwog1974

I'm enjoying the pictures.  I'm going to Disneyland for the first time at Halloween and I'm wondering what all you experts think about how this overlay changes the Haunted Mansion's scariness factor.  A year ago my daughter was just on the edge of being able to handle it.  She rode it once but didn't want to again.  When we talk about it now she says it was "ok" but that she doesn't really want to do it again.  It's just the two of us on this trip and I'd love to see it, but it's not worth it to me to make her do something that will upset her.  Do you think the decorations make the Mansion more or less scary?  Or is it just different?


----------



## iKristin

I think it's less scary. Not as many ghosts and scary sounds


----------



## Susiesark

revwog1974 said:


> I'm enjoying the pictures.  I'm going to Disneyland for the first time at Halloween and I'm wondering what all you experts think about how this overlay changes the Haunted Mansion's scariness factor.  A year ago my daughter was just on the edge of being able to handle it.  She rode it once but didn't want to again.  When we talk about it now she says it was "ok" but that she doesn't really want to do it again.  It's just the two of us on this trip and I'd love to see it, but it's not worth it to me to make her do something that will upset her.  Do you think the decorations make the Mansion more or less scary?  Or is it just different?


My DD-8 will go on Nightmare Before Christmas Haunted Mansion but finds regular Haunted Mansion scary.  Less ghosts and scary stuff, I guess.


----------



## nana50

I have a question. I didn't think about the HM being closed for overlay and I'm going with my daughter and grand kids the 12th and 13th. Of course HM will still be closed. Do they ever open a day early and not announce it??


----------



## Sherry E

nana50 said:


> I have a question. I didn't think about the HM being closed for overlay and I'm going with my daughter and grand kids the 12th and 13th. Of course HM will still be closed. Do they ever open a day early and not announce it??



Sometimes.  Of course, we never know what will happen from year to year but there have been a couple of unannounced soft openings for Haunted Mansion Holiday in the past, as I recall...although I don't remember if there was one last year.  For something like It's a Small World Holiday, that is almost a sure bet to open at least a couple of days before the holiday season begins.  In the case of Haunted Mansion Holiday having a soft opening before Halloween Time, it is not as predictable.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Here's my contribution:  





Photobucket is being a pain right now


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Some from the last couple of years:


----------



## deejdigsdis

A few more to add to the pile...


----------



## Sherry E

This thread was dangerously tiptoeing on the edge of Page 2, about to cross over to "Page 3 land."  Since the season is beginning next month (Yay!  I'm so excited! Time for Creepy Dancing Guy), we need to keep it in the spotlight!

Thank you, everyone, for your amazing, beautiful "Haunted Mansion Holiday/Nightmare Before Christmas" Theme Week Countdown photos!  We still have a couple more days of the HMH/NBC theme, so if anyone has any others they'd like to share, feel free.  On Friday we will begin a brand new theme!

I could have feasibly broken up a couple of my "big" themes that are coming up into mini-themes, or even just separate theme weeks.  We will have some mini-themes down the road, but I am going to throw in a couple of major themes that have a lot of sub-sections within them (which should make it easier for lots of people to find things to post).  

Basically, I had the idea that I wanted to keep the themes limited to no more than "13" - just because 13 is associated with superstition or slightly creepy things, which was fitting for this Halloween Superthread! (You see, my wheels are always spinning and my twisted mind is always racing!)  So to keep it at 13 themes (including both weekly and daily mini-themes), I had to mush some things together into one big supertheme!

Now I could have done a similar thing with the Christmas thread - maybe make it "12" themes (for the "12 Days of Christmas" and all of that), but there is way, way too much ground to cover for the holiday season to limit the themed countdowns to 12, so I'm not doing that!  (In fact, at last tally, I think there were 18 themes for the Christmas countdown!)


​

One thing I should mention too - if a theme pops up that could possibly include photos you have already posted for a previous theme week, that's 100% okay!  Just post them again, if you'd like to!

For example, something that appeared in this week's HMH/NBC theme week may be applicable to other themes coming up.  Don't worry that you have already posted them.  There are new people tuning in to the thread all the time and they haven't necessarily seen all that has already been posted.

So feel free to share whatever you want to share, whether or not it's already been seen!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

More HMH:


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> This thread was dangerously tiptoeing on the edge of Page 2, about to cross over to "Page 3 land."  Since the season is beginning next month (Yay!  I'm so excited! Time for Creepy Dancing Guy), we need to keep it in the spotlight!
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your amazing, beautiful "Haunted Mansion Holiday/Nightmare Before Christmas" Theme Week Countdown photos!  We still have a couple more days of the HMH/NBC theme, so if anyone has any others they'd like to share, feel free.  On Friday we will begin a brand new theme!
> 
> I could have feasibly broken up a couple of my "big" themes that are coming up into mini-themes, or even just separate theme weeks.  We will have some mini-themes down the road, but I am going to throw in a couple of major themes that have a lot of sub-sections within them (which should make it easier for lots of people to find things to post).
> 
> Basically, I had the idea that I wanted to keep the themes limited to no more than "13" - just because 13 is associated with superstition or slightly creepy things, which was fitting for this Halloween Superthread! (You see, my wheels are always spinning and my twisted mind is always racing!)  So to keep it at 13 themes (including both weekly and daily mini-themes), I had to mush some things together into one big supertheme!
> 
> Now I could have done a similar thing with the Christmas thread - maybe make it "12" themes (for the "12 Days of Christmas" and all of that), but there is way, way too much ground to cover for the holiday season to limit the themed countdowns to 12, so I'm not doing that!  (In fact, at last tally, I think there were 18 themes for the Christmas countdown!)
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> One thing I should mention too - if a theme pops up that could possibly include photos you have already posted for a previous theme week, that's 100% okay!  Just post them again, if you'd like to!
> 
> For example, something that appeared in this week's HMH/NBC theme week may be applicable to other themes coming up.  Don't worry that you have already posted them.  There are new people tuning in to the thread all the time and they haven't necessarily seen all that has already been posted.
> 
> So feel free to share whatever you want to share, whether or not it's already been seen!




I'm quoting my post from yesterday to bump this thread up and to remind everyone that there will be a new theme in 2 days!  We're still in HMH/NBC week, however, so if anyone has anymore photos within that theme to share, go right ahead!

*Vanessa*, thank you so much for your photos yesterday.  You were actually a main factor in why I decided to start the countdown off with the HMH theme.  You mentioned that you hadn't taken many photos in 2007 (your last Halloween Time trip), but I didn't want to start out right off the bat with a theme that you couldn't participate in.  I knew you'd have some HMH photos because you were at DLR last year when the holiday season began, and thus, would be able to participate in HMH/NBC week over in this thread!  It was all part of my master plan!  Muahahahahahahahaha!

(Again, as I mentioned in my post above, see how my wheels are always spinning?)


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Sherry E said:


> I'm quoting my post from yesterday to bump this thread up and to remind everyone that there will be a new theme in 2 days!  We're still in HMH/NBC week, however, so if anyone has anymore photos within that theme to share, go right ahead!
> 
> *Vanessa*, thank you so much for your photos yesterday.  You were actually a main factor in why I decided to start the countdown off with the HMH theme.  You mentioned that you hadn't taken many photos in 2007 (your last Halloween Time trip), but I didn't want to start out right off the bat with a theme that you couldn't participate in.  I knew you'd have some HMH photos because you were at DLR last year when the holiday season began, and thus, would be able to participate in HMH/NBC week over in this thread!  It was all part of my master plan!  Muahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> (Again, as I mentioned in my post above, see how my wheels are always spinning?)



I'm liking your master plan!  And thank you for thinking of me!   Hmmm...I wonder if there will be a theme week for the DCA decorations of past, I did get some pics of those   But, I am thoroughly excited to see others' photos of the stuff I have to look forward to! I think I'm just under the 2 month countdown


----------



## laura&fam

Sherry E thank you for the countdown.  Since I've never been at Halloween time before my participation in the countdown is limited to looking at everyone else's photos but I love it!  Thanks to all who are posting photos.


----------



## Eeee-va




----------



## Susiesark

I'd like to find out, from those of you going to Mickey's Trick or Treat Party, if you will be wearing costumes. My 8 y/o DD will be wearing Rapunzel wedding dress (her messy short brown hair makes her a dead ringer) and I'm looking for a Mother Gothel costume.


----------



## rowan1813

Hi all! I just wanted to say thanks to Sherry for this thread (totally awesome!) and thanks to everyone who has already posted pictures. I love them!!! 

I also have a question and I apologize it has been covered already somewhere else (I didn't see it in any of Sherry's beginning info). If BFF and I are dressing up for MHP but are going to be at DL all day (we have APs) what time can we dress up? Is it when they start letting MHP ticket holders into the park or do we have to wait until the official start of the party?

Thanks!


----------



## Mel522

My contribution...


----------



## Sherry E

*rowan1813 -*

First of all, thank you so much for the kind words.  I'm so glad you like the thread!  

You're correct - if you are wearing a costume to the MHP, you can't be in the park in costume until they start letting in the ticket holders.  So if you're there when they start letting MHP people in at 3 p.m. (on any day other than Friday), you can go in then.  On Fridays you can enter with your MHP ticket at 4 p.m.  So if you spent the day in DL, you'd have to exit at some point, change into your costume and then re-enter at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m.




*laura&fam *- 

Thank you for the kind words as well!  There will be a lot more pictures coming in the next several weeks!  Hopefully when you experience your first Halloween Time at DLR, you will come back with lots of photos to contribute in future years' countdowns!


*Susiesark* - 

I'm one of the MHP-goers who will not be in costume, but lots of people will be.  It's about 50/50, I'd say - half in costume; half not in costume!


*Vanessa* - 

There will be some sort of theme, at some point, to cover your DCA pictures!  There are a couple of options (I'm still debating on a couple of pre-chosen themes and mulling them over as far as whether to mush them together with other themes or let them stand alone).  Even if you were to just post the pictures in the final "Miscellaneous" goody bag o' photos at the very end of the countdown, you'd still get them in!  But some of these categories and themes are pretty broad, and therefore inclusive of a lot of different things, so it should be very easy for everyone to work their pictures into some theme or another!

Thank you to *Eeee-va and Mel522* for their recent awesome contributions to the preceding Haunted Mansion Holiday/Nightmare Before Christmas Theme Week!  (I love that Duffy picture!)


​



And NOW...

I am just about to post the first installment in our *new* Theme Week.  This is literally a theme for which I have soooooo many photos, I couldn't decide which ones to pick for the first post.  It was difficult.  There are too many - I think I took so many pictures because I was thinking of using them in future years' Theme Weeks! - and they all give a great idea of the feel of this particular theme.  

So I am only starting out by posting one particular aspect of this week's theme, but there is a lot of ground to cover within the whole theme, so the photos should be rolling in for a while.  Everyone, please feel free to post whatever you have from this theme - it's not necessary to follow my lead and only post this particular aspect of it, if you don't want to!


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Friday, and you know what that means.....*



_*It’s time for the Theme Week Friday Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*...Only 35 Days Until 





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


_*And with the new week comes a new Disneyland Resort Halloween theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's Halloween Time festivities each week until the 2012 merriment officially begins on Friday, September 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 9/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the Halloween season at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/overlooked by others.

Last week we took a little trip into the twisted mind of Jack Skellington and his Haunted Mansion Holiday overlay.  Including today’s theme, there will be 12 more themes to come over the next two months: 6 weekly Friday countdowns for 8/10, 8/17, 8/24, 8/31, 9/7 and 9/14, and 6 “mini-themes” – one each day, from 9/8-9/13, leading up to the season’s start date.
.   

Many of our DIS’ers who participated in the Christmas Superthread’s Theme Week Countdown  last year contributed some wonderful photos of Santa’s Reindeer Round-Up.  But before Santa and his reindeer come to town and take over the Round-Up, it hosts a Halloween wonderland.*_







*In the Spotlight this Week...... **

THE HALLOWEEN ROUND-UP!!!*​








_*The quaint Halloween Round-Up is tucked away in a far corner of Frontierland, away from the hustle and bustle of Main Street and far removed from all of Jack Skellington’s mischief in New Orleans Square.  But once you take a peek at this rustic hidden gem you will know it should be front and center, for all Halloween lovers to see.

Filled with Autumn-hued flowers, whimsical gourds, scarecrows, baby animals wearing Halloween-themed bandannas and many other themed  accents, the Round-Up fully immerses you in the season and celebrates it wholeheartedly.  Every detail lends itself to composing the perfect snapshot of Fall.





I’ll start by posting some pumpkin pics!


Home to many intricately carved Disney character pumpkins as well as the ‘pumpkin artists’ who give them personalities, the Halloween Round-Up is a treasure; a true highlight of Halloween Time.  

The craftsmanship and artistry that goes into creating these clever masterpieces is amazing!  There are new character pumpkins put on display every day and others that are ‘retired’ every week, all throughout the season.






































































“I’m wishing…”







This is one side of the pumpkin (there’s even an apple!)…







And this is the other side of the same pumpkin…















































​
More Round-Up pictures coming from me in a later post…





Please feel free to post your photos of the Halloween Round-Up all this week!!!!!   Don’t worry if you have already posted certain photos before – some pictures may fit into more than one theme week.  As long as they fit the theme, you are welcome to post them again!

*_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pics of the carved pumpkins from last years Halloween season at the Halloween Round-Up

Ariel





Chuckles the clown





Dumbo





Rapunzel





Davy Jones





Just a Ghost





Tink





Mice from Cinderella





Minnie





Cruella de Vil





Hades from Hurcules





Mad Hatter and Boo on the right hand side





Boo and PP





Piglet 





Dory and Marlin


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

I love those carved pumpkins, great photos!  This is one aspect of the round up that I've never seen...love it!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Here are mine:


































































Corinna


----------



## I'm mikey

Here are my pics from the Halloween round up. these are all from 2010


----------



## Sherry E

Awesome photos so far, everyone!  

It's interesting to note the differences in pumpkins between years (like Jack Skellington in I'm mikey's photo from 2010 is totally different than the Jack Skellington pumpkin at the Round-Up in 2011) and it's also interesting to compare my pictures with Bret's pictures and Corinna's pictures, back to back - it's plain to see that some of the pumpkins must have been on display for all 3 of our individual 2011 trips, while I think some of the pumpkins may have only been there for a short time and then removed.  

By the way - just to remind everyone...the Round-Up theme doesn't only have to be about the character pumpkins.  I just started out with those pictures because I was having a hard time trying to select which photos I was going to use for the Intro post, and it was taking too long to decide.  So I figured that the pumpkins were easy and quick to pick out.  

I have a whole mess o' photos of all corners of the Round-Up, pumpkins or no pumpkins, that will have you wishing it was Fall by the time I'm done sharing them!  I just didn't want to dump them all on you at one time, in one sitting.  I'd rather sprinkle them in, here and there, over the course of the week!

So, everyone, feel free to share any Round-Up photos you have, whether there are character pumpkins in them or not.


----------



## cpster

So I'm thinking about doing a 4 night trip sometime during 9/29 and 10/12 to take advantage of the Gay Day rates.  We just went the last week of July, but already miss DL and want to make use of our APs.  

Can you all comment on what the crowds are like compared to the last week of July?  I think the weather will be similar, which makes me worry because all of the sun took a lot out of us.  I'm hoping that at least there will be fewer people.  We are 2 adults, a toddler almost 3, and a 8 month old.

We'd like to attend the Halloween party on a Tuesday, hoping it's less crowded than a Friday.  It will be our first if we go.  So either Saturday-Wednesday or Sunday-Thursday.  What would you do?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mommy Mermaid

Does anyone know if Downtown Disney has any kind of special events on Halloween day? We have AP's and can't afford Mickey's Party this year. I have tried searching various threads and googled it, but am having a hard time finding it. TIA


----------



## Eeee-va

All from 2010:
















Preview of my fall avatar 













































Oh yeah; there are still animals too. And children, for that matter.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Sherry, thank you so very much for having this wonderful thread for us all to enjoy
It will be my first time ever visiting the park for Halloween this year and looking at all these wonderful pics has made me wish I had a time turner and could fast forward 73 days!!!
I just cannot wait and I am hoping that I too will be able to contribute to this thread with some of my own photos next year!!!

We are just so excited and so we don't want to miss absolutely anything, we are attending 2 Mickey's Halloween parties! The first is for taking pics, as many as we can ( I am a bit of a photo taking fanatic!!! ) and the second on Halloween night just to take in all the atmosphere and enjoy being in the happiest place on earth!

Thanks again from this very appreciative Aussie


----------



## Sherry E

*Eeee-va -*

Once again - you hit a home run with the pictures!  Those are awesome.  I knew that someone else out there had to have taken a few non-character pumpkin pictures at the Round-Up too.  I knew I couldn't have been the only one taking 'other' pictures.  So I was glad to see that you posted some of them!  At the same time, I am always impressed and thoroughly amazed when I see the character pumpkins in everyone's sets of pictures because the craftsmanship of the carvers is so amazing.





*cpster -* 

I haven't been to DLR during July in many years so I can't compare crowds, but I can say that I've been to DLR during Gay Days before (and this was before the DCA makeover really kicked in full-throttle, and the Halloween party was still being held at DCA), from a Thursday - Sunday, and I found that many the Gay Days attendees started to arrive on Saturday.  Other folks have said that they found it to be too crowded during Gay Days since then.  On the day that I arrived - Thursday - Downtown Disney was hoppin', almost like it was a weekend night.  Friday seemed to be pretty crowded in general, and then a lot of the Gay Days folks came in on Saturday and lines started to get long.

I think a Tuesday party would be a little less crowded than a Friday party, simply for the fact that it's a work and school night for many people.  I would probably pick the Sunday - Thursday trip, though it isn't really much different than Saturday - Wednesday.

As for heat - I'm someone who is extremely heat sensitive (even when it's not hot to other people) and it makes me ill.  I was nauseous and had a horrible headache for half of the day after doing the Cars Land preview on June 9.  So I am always kind of keeping an eye on what the weather might be.  The last thing I want is to faint in the middle of Disneyland!

On that particular Gay Days weekend when I was at DLR a few years ago, it was hot - like in the low 100's and upper 90's for the first 2 days, 80-ish for the next, and then finally in the 70's by the last day of my trip.  

Now of course this doesn't mean that it will be like that every year in October.  In fact, September and October are two of the strangest months, weather-wise, in SoCal.  It can literally be gloomy and rainy one year, and blisteringly hot and dry the next year.  It can be windy and cool, or windy and hot.  It can be in the 80-degree range and above, or it can be in the 70's.  A couple of Septembers back in was something crazy like 113 degrees in my area of L.A. faint and then last year, on opening day of Halloween Time, it was gloomy and in the 70's!




Mommy Mermaid said:


> Does anyone know if Downtown Disney has any kind of special events on Halloween day? We have AP's and can't afford Mickey's Party this year. I have tried searching various threads and googled it, but am having a hard time finding it. TIA




*MommyMermaid -*

All I know of is that the Grand Californian Hotel usually has a special PhotoPass/photo spot set up just for Halloween day/night (it's not there on any other day during the season, unfortunately).  Also, the 3 Disney hotels give out candy to trick-or-treaters on 10/31, from what I've heard, but I'm not sure if that is an onsite guest-exclusive thing or if they will hand it out to anyone that asks.

You would think that something would be happening in Downtown Disney on Halloween, but if there is anything I haven't heard of it.  I'm sure that some of the restaurants might have a couple of extra decorations up (like Ralph Brennan's), but I don't know for sure.



*Minnie Sue Oz -*

You're so sweet.  Thank you so much for the kind words.  It means a lot and I appreciate it.  I'm very glad that people are enjoying the thread and the countdown.  

I know you'll have a lot of amazing photos to contribute to this thread when you return from your trip.  You will have a lot of fun in the Halloween Round-Up, as they put out new pumpkins every day when they are finished, and there are so many Autumn-esque details around!  

I think you will enjoy the upcoming Theme Weeks in this thread every Friday, and will get a lot of ideas of things to take photos of - and you will see many things that should not be missed or overlooked!  

In the meantime, though, we'll be starting the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread on August 27th, so get your photos ready!

I cannot blame you at all for wanting to attend 2 Halloween Parties for the sake of enjoying all that there is to enjoy at the party, as well as just for the photo-taking.  I would do the exact same thing!  Photo-taking fanatics unite!  I am to the point now where I actually prefer being at DLR by myself at certain points (not all the time, but sometimes) because I like to do nothing but take pictures, all day long, and I can't take as many when I have people with me!  I need to be alone in order to create!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, before I start posting all of my 'other' Halloween Round-Up photos, let me finish off my Pumpkin-palooza!































































*The pumpkins that didn't make the cut?  Are these the rejected pumpkins?*












*There are lots of non-character/faux pumpkin friends all around*






































































​


----------



## Disney4Nina

Love all the pictures! I have some but don't know how to post them here.


----------



## Sally_fan

Disney4Nina said:
			
		

> Love all the pictures! I have some but don't know how to post them here.



I have 3 years worth  of Halloween pics & don't know how to post them either.  But yes agreed! Loving all the pics being posted!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Disney4Nina & Sally_fan -*

Well, we certainly can't have you both not knowing how to post photos when we have big theme weeks coming up in our weekly countdown to Halloween Time!  This must be remedied!  

We just finished the Haunted Mansion Holiday/Nightmare Before Christmas theme week and now we are in Halloween Round-Up theme week.  On Friday we will start a new theme (a surprise!), and there will be a new theme every Friday through September 7th, and then we switch to a daily theme that will take us to 9/14, the start of Halloween Time at DLR.

I find that the easiest way for me to post photos is to use Photobucket.  If you don't have a free Photobucket account, I suggest creating one, uploading some photos and then copying the IMG code.  Near every photo that you load to Photobucket, you will see several codes - one of which is the IMG code.  Click on that code and it should automatically copy on its own, but if it doesn't, then highlight it and type Ctrl C to copy.  Then come over here, start a post and simply paste the code right into the reply with Ctrl V.  Pictures should appear!


----------



## smithfamilyof7

What is this Ultimate Experience (UE) that I keep reading about? How does it differ from the regular HP? 

I didn't realize it at the time but it turns out we will be there during one of the HP's so I'm going to bite the bullet and buy the tickets, even though we already have park hoppers. It sounds like an awesome time for our kids! (And us too)


----------



## Disney4Nina

Thanks for the info on posting pics. Now let's see if I can do it lol.


----------



## Disney4Nina




----------



## Disney4Nina

The goats all had halloween bandanas.


----------



## Disney4Nina




----------



## Disney4Nina

Piglet


----------



## nicolispicoli

smithfamilyof7 said:


> What is this Ultimate Experience (UE) that I keep reading about? How does it differ from the regular HP?
> 
> I didn't realize it at the time but it turns out we will be there during one of the HP's so I'm going to bite the bullet and buy the tickets, even though we already have park hoppers. It sounds like an awesome time for our kids! (And us too)



It's a package that includes both the happiest haunts tour and the Halloween party. It's offered on any party day and is a little over 100, I think under 120/pp. if I wasn't arriving the same day as the only party during our trip, I would definitely do it. The tour includes fun facts, treats, front of the line on 5 or so rides in both parks and a souviner. Not a bad deal considering the price of both and hat you get, would make a whole day of fun!


----------



## iKristin

The Halloween time merchandise is slowly rolling out today at Disneyland 

Here are a few items that were seen out and about today.


----------



## iKristin

My Halloween Round Up photos


----------



## laura&fam

Those photos are great iKristen!  Maybe I will have my family leave me at the roundup for a while so I can get all the photos I want.  I can already imagine my DS complaining as I take photo after photo.


----------



## iKristin

I've learned to take the time and do the little things since I've been so many times now. It's fun and the photos are always great


----------



## Sherry E

*Kristin and Disney4Nina - *

Fantastic Round-Up contributions!  I love them all!  Thank you so much for sharing them with us.

*Disney4Nina*, I'm glad that Photobucket worked for you!!  

*Kristin*, I can't believe that merchandise is showing up so soon - I mean, I love Halloween Time and all, but this is a tad early!


As promised, because I have so many Halloween Round-Up photos, I have been sprinkling them in a little at a time (some this past Friday; some yesterday), so it's time for tonight's installment of Round-Up photos from me...


----------



## Mel522

iKristin said:


> The Halloween time merchandise is slowly rolling out today at Disneyland



 I love Mickey dressed as Jack.  I can't wait to get one.


----------



## rowan1813

Sherry E said:


> *rowan1813 -*
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for the kind words.  I'm so glad you like the thread!
> 
> You're correct - if you are wearing a costume to the MHP, you can't be in the park in costume until they start letting in the ticket holders.  So if you're there when they start letting MHP people in at 3 p.m. (on any day other than Friday), you can go in then.  On Fridays you can enter with your MHP ticket at 4 p.m.  So if you spent the day in DL, you'd have to exit at some point, change into your costume and then re-enter at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m.



So we can't stay inside the park and get our wristbands there? Sorry I don't know the procedure on how to get the wristbands for the party and I wanted to be clear on what to do. I remember hearing that people who were already in the park could just go to the entrance on the inside of the park and get their wristbands, maps, and bags there without having to go outside and come back in. Granted this was a few years ago when they moved the party back to DL so I know things have to have changed since then but I just want to be clear. I was thinking about stashing our costumes in a bag in a locker during the day and change once we get our wristbands. Thanks Sherry for the info!


----------



## iKristin

Found more!! I had to go through all my albums lol 

*These are from 2009:*



























*These are from 2010:*


----------



## Sherry E

rowan1813 said:


> So we can't stay inside the park and get our wristbands there? Sorry I don't know the procedure on how to get the wristbands for the party and I wanted to be clear on what to do. I remember hearing that people who were already in the park could just go to the entrance on the inside of the park and get their wristbands, maps, and bags there without having to go outside and come back in. Granted this was a few years ago when they moved the party back to DL so I know things have to have changed since then but I just want to be clear. I was thinking about stashing our costumes in a bag in a locker during the day and change once we get our wristbands. Thanks Sherry for the info!



I'm not sure where the wristband station(s) will be set up.  I thought there used to be more than one station.  When we went to the MHP last year, the tables where the CM's were handing out the bags, maps and the wristbands were right in front of the floral Mickey, just inside the turnstiles.  So you're basically at the front gates anyway.  

Otherwise, yes, you can definitely get your wristband and then change into your costume in one of the DL bathrooms! (I think I just wanted to make sure you didn't put on your costume and try to walk around the park before getting the wristband, which is why I mentioned going out and coming back in again in my previous post!)


----------



## Sherry E

*rowan1813 - *

Something just dawned on me after I posted that last reply, as I was about to sign off for the night.

Somewhere in the back of my mind I seem to recall someone on the DIS mentioning a 'catch' with the lockers on MHP nights - it was maybe something about not being able to rent a locker early in the day and keep it all through the MHP.  In other words, if you got the locker early on you may have to clear it out before the MHP starts, or rent a new one during the MHP.

I don't remember the specifics of this, but I remember someone saying something like that, and I don't recall if it applies to all lockers or only certain ones.  Hopefully someone will know more and speak up about it here.  Keep it in mind, just in case!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

I hope that isn't true about the lockers. I rented one as we were waiting for rope drop last year during a MHP day. Went back around 7:30 to get my tripod and sweatshirts in the locker, no problem. Hope to do the same on Oct. 12.


----------



## Sherry E

Elk Grove Chris said:


> I hope that isn't true about the lockers. I rented one as we were waiting for rope drop last year during a MHP day. Went back around 7:30 to get my tripod and sweatshirts in the locker, no problem. Hope to do the same on Oct. 12.



*Elk Grove Chris -*

That's great to know.  I was hoping I was wrong, or that maybe the instance I read about was just a one-time fluke.  I wish I could remember which DIS'er mentioned it (it was a long time ago) so I could find the thread and re-read it to be clear. 

In any case, I definitely trust your more recent experience with the lockers over my foggy memory of what I read!  I have not yet attempted to rent a locker on an MHP day, so I don't have any first-hand experience with how that works when the MHP start time kicks in.


----------



## Sherry E

More Halloween Round-Up fun for today!!!
































































































































​


----------



## Sally_fan

Thanks for the instructions SherryE! I'll have to get some up soon! I am sad that I missed HMH week.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Awesome pics everyone!  I have one lone Round Up pic from 2007, I'll try to remember to upload it before Friday!  

So, on another note, I think we've decided to scrap the UE idea (we already bought our MHP tickets, there has been some confusion if the CM's will allow us to purchase the UE even though we already have the party tickets).  We have decided to partake in the newly revamped Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour.  I am really looking forward to it, it's pretty pricey (even with our AP discount)...but we try to do at least one thing every trip that we've never done before.  This and the MHP will be the major differences this coming trip.


----------



## minjo

Newb question at least when it comes yo Halloween time. I am planning a surprise trip (hopefully) for my husband's  B-Day in Oct 2014. We have never been there at Halloween time but have done the summer and Christmas time (going again in 2013 to celebrate 30 yrs. 

My question is should I plan for four full days in the parks or 5?  In Dec 2013 we will be there for 8 days. Don't usually go back to back like this but decided to get APs for the three of us in dec and thought wouldn't it be great to go during Halloween time. 

I am planning to do the party at least one night. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. 

I love all the pics that have been posted so far


----------



## rowan1813

Thanks *Sherry* and *Elk Grove Chris *for the answers!!! I'm glad that they (hopefully) won't clear out the lockers between the regular day and the party. We won't be staying at a hotel on Harbor or on-property so I wanted to be able to store our costumes and then change in the bathroom after getting our wristbands. 

BTW, I love all of the pictures everyone!!!!!! The pumpkins are just amazing and I can't believe how the carvers do all of that (of course my pumpkin carving expertise is limited to triangles for eyes, nose, and mouth ).


----------



## rowan1813

iKristin said:


> The Halloween time merchandise is slowly rolling out today at Disneyland
> 
> Here are a few items that were seen out and about today.



oooooh new costumes for the stuffed Mickeys and Minnies!!!! I may just have to get a new set!



iKristin said:


>



I love Mickey as Jack!!!!! And Ghost Goofy!!!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Now that the AP center is no more, any word on procedure for getting wristbands/bags if you are already inside DL when the party starts?


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Squeeeeaaallll!!! Those stuffed Mickey and Minnies and SOOO cute! I better bring extra money! HA!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> More Halloween Round-Up fun for today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I see a hidden mickey

I can't remember if I've said it before, but thanks for this thread. I really love halloween and can't wait for my trip to roll around.  I don't have any pictures to contribute, yet.  Last year we did WDW's Halloween party and I've got some pictures of that.  By mid to late October I should have my pictures from my up coming birthday trip to share, even some party pictures.  this thread is getting me super excited!


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> I see a hidden mickey
> 
> I can't remember if I've said it before, but thanks for this thread. I really love halloween and can't wait for my trip to roll around.  I don't have any pictures to contribute, yet.  Last year we did WDW's Halloween party and I've got some pictures of that.  By mid to late October I should have my pictures from my up coming birthday trip to share, even some party pictures.  this thread is getting me super excited!



You have sharp eyes, *Goofy_Mom*!  You are good!  I wish I had a prize to give out for that!!

I took that photo and I didn't even see the hidden Mickey until you pointed it out.  It's very easy to overlook!  Now I see it, but I can totally see how it would be missed.

Woo hoo!

Thank you so much for the kind words!  I'm glad you like the thread.  I actually just popped in now to comment on your amazing observational skills in spotting that hidden Mickey, but am planning on coming back here later to reply to some posts and share more photos.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> You have sharp eyes, *Goofy_Mom*!  You are good!  I wish I had a prize to give out for that!!
> 
> I took that photo and I didn't even see the hidden Mickey until you pointed it out.  It's very easy to overlook!  Now I see it, but I can totally see how it would be missed.
> 
> Woo hoo!
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words!  I'm glad you like the thread.  I actually just popped in now to comment on your amazing observational skills in spotting that hidden Mickey, but am planning on coming back here later to reply to some posts and share more photos.



What's funny was I wasn't even looking for a Mickey.  I noticed a huge contrast of a large dark mass against the pretty oranges and reds.  I was curious what the mass was so I looked closer at it and then "oh, I see a Mickey" lol


----------



## iKristin

NOOOO!!! So I guess Indiana Jones will be closed from September 4th through December 7th  I am a sad panda. That makes two major closures during Halloween time.


----------



## iKristin

Another new Halloween time item  These are resin tombstones. The other two photos are suckers!!


----------



## I'm mikey

love this years merchandise, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Sally_fan

iKristin said:
			
		

> Another new Halloween time item  These are resin tombstones. The other two photos are suckers!!



Thank you for posting pics of the new Halloween items iKristen! It's getting me so excited! LOVE the suckers!! The stuffys are super cute too.


----------



## iKristin

No problem  I'm trying to post them as soon as I see them posted on Facebook and Twitter


----------



## Sherry E

*Kristin - *

I love the merchandise pics!  Love the resin pieces.

Do you know who has been taking these wonderful photos?  In other words, where are they coming from when they get to Facebook/Twitter and you see them?  Are they from MiceChat or somewhere else?

I just want to make sure that whoever is actually taking the pictures - or whichever website/page the photos are originally appearing on - gets credit for them.  I am extra-sensitive to that because I've had photos of mine stolen from Facebook and posted around the Internet without my permission.  

So now, if I ever post a photo that I didn't take myself (which is not often), I will either mention who the photographer is, or if I don't see a name I will specify which site I got it from, or if I don't know that much I will at least mention Google Images.


----------



## Sherry E

minjo said:


> Newb question at least when it comes yo Halloween time. I am planning a surprise trip (hopefully) for my husband's  B-Day in Oct 2014. We have never been there at Halloween time but have done the summer and Christmas time (going again in 2013 to celebrate 30 yrs.
> 
> My question is should I plan for four full days in the parks or 5?  In Dec 2013 we will be there for 8 days. Don't usually go back to back like this but decided to get APs for the three of us in dec and thought wouldn't it be great to go during Halloween time.
> 
> I am planning to do the party at least one night. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I love all the pics that have been posted so far ��




*Mindy -*

I think that, so far, you could easily get away with 4 full days for Halloween Time.  I say "so far" because I don't know if anything new will be added in to the roster of seasonal fun within the next year or two that might require more time.  Five days wouldn't be bad, if you can swing it, but 4 would be okay.

I think 8 days in December is a wise choice.  Even though any days during the holiday season - 1 day, 2 days, 3 days, whatever - is better than nothing, as you know (because you've seen it), there is so much to see and take in during the Christmas season that the more time you can manage for it, the better, I think.  Even doing something like getting a freshly made candy cane is a big deal and requires perfect timing - arriving at the Candy Palace early, waiting in line and getting a ticket, then coming back to get the fresh candy cane, etc.  That takes a chunk out of the morning!


----------



## AddictedtoDoleWhip

Do you think it would be better to go earlier in the month to one of the Halloween parties or later? Or is choosing one of the middle dates best? I've never been, but am excited to go. (Definitely will not be going on Halloween..) and which weekday is best to go? should I go on one of the times that has a Monday  night or should I go on Tuesday?


----------



## Sherry E

AddictedtoDoleWhip said:


> Do you think it would be better to go earlier in the month to one of the Halloween parties or later? Or is choosing one of the middle dates best? I've never been, but am excited to go. (Definitely will not be going on Halloween..) and which weekday is best to go? should I go on one of the times that has a Monday  night or should I go on Tuesday?



*AddictedtoDoleWhip -*

Hello!

Well, let's see... I would guess that Monday or Tuesday night parties would be less crowded than Friday night parties, simply because of the "work night/school night" factor involved.  

But last year I was there on the second party night (which was Monday, October 3) and it seemed pretty crowded.  It didn't look all that much different than a weekend night.  I assumed it was because it was early on in the party calendar, and because it was either in the middle of the Gay Days crowds or close to it.  It wasn't unbearable, by any means - I would go then again if I had to - but it was just much more crowded than I expected for a Monday night.

I would always guess that the first night of the party and the last night of the party will be super-busy.  I still would like to try an actual Halloween night party once in my life, just to cross it off the bucket list, but I agree - it would be crowded on that night!

I think that maybe sticking with a Tuesday party around mid-month (after Columbus Day has passed and before the week of Halloween rolls around) would be the best choice for lower crowds.  I could be wrong, but that's what I would choose if I were you.


----------



## iKristin

Yikes, thought I had posted that on it  I forgot. Thanks to Kristen from Moustalgia for the sucker/resin pics!! The other two photos are from MiceChat on Facebook


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Yikes, thought I had posted that on it  I forgot. Thanks to Kristen from Moustalgia for the sucker/resin pics!! The other two photos are from MiceChat on Facebook



Cool!  MiceChat is always first on the scene, getting those kinds of shots (darn them!  Darn them all!)!!


----------



## Disneyanajc

Sherry E the one thing that MiceChat doesn't have is "Sherry E" with some of the best Disneyland informational threads on the web...


----------



## iKristin

Yeah that's why I follow all the Disney sites on Twitter and Facebook, just to get the first looks


----------



## Sherry E

Disneyanajc said:


> Sherry E the one thing that MiceChat doesn't have is "Sherry E" with some of the best Disneyland informational threads on the web...



*Disneyanajc -*

Thank you for the very kind sentiment!  I appreciate it.

Yes, this is true - MiceChat is sorely lacking in that area!  They do not have me! 

In fact, from what I've been told, the other side of this board, of the DIS - the WDW side, to be specific - doesn't even quite have threads like these ("these" being the Halloween and Christmas Superthreads with info and photos on the entire seasons, or on one main subject).  I've been told that the WDW side has Superthread-type things, but not like what we have going here.




iKristin said:


> Yeah that's why I follow all the Disney sites on Twitter and Facebook, just to get the first looks



*Kristin -*

I belong to all of the Facebook pages for official and non-official Disney stuff, but not the Twitter pages.  I was just on the Parks Blog earlier to read the latest on the Disneyland Candlelight Processional this year, but, coincidentally, I actually went to the Parks Blog in hopes that there would be some breaking Halloween Time news - like decorations in DCA, perhaps?  But instead I got Christmas-related news, which is good too!


----------



## ikeymakes3

So last week I ordered 6 tickets for Tuesday October 23rd (VERY VERY EXCITED), well today I get an email from Chase Disney Rewards, and they are discounting tickets for that night (it would save us about 50 bucks).
Anyone know how to go about getting a refund for the difference? Sent an email to ticketinquiries, but wish there was someone to talk to. Called customer service and they said they only way to do it was by shooting them an email.
And I thought it pays to do things in advance!


----------



## iKristin

Disneystore.com updated their merchandise with the Halloween section  some real cute new stuff!! 

http://www.disneystore.com/halloween/theme-park-products/mn/1000885+1001081/


----------



## cpster

Disneyanajc said:


> Sherry E the one thing that MiceChat doesn't have is "Sherry E" with some of the best Disneyland informational threads on the web...



I totally agree!  This and the holiday thread are the best!


----------



## cpster

ikeymakes3 said:


> So last week I ordered 6 tickets for Tuesday October 23rd (VERY VERY EXCITED), well today I get an email from Chase Disney Rewards, and they are discounting tickets for that night (it would save us about 50 bucks).
> Anyone know how to go about getting a refund for the difference? Sent an email to ticketinquiries, but wish there was someone to talk to. Called customer service and they said they only way to do it was by shooting them an email.
> And I thought it pays to do things in advance!



Hope you get a credit!  What was the discounted price with the card?


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Disneystore.com updated their merchandise with the Halloween section  some real cute new stuff!!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/halloween/theme-park-products/mn/1000885+1001081/



*Kristin -* 

I really love a couple of those candelabras!  Also, I notice that they are selling several items that were sold in Disneyland last year (like the "Nightmare Before Christmas" ornaments).  I wonder if those items will be sold at DL again this year too, or if there will be more new stuff in the parks?

On the one hand, even though I appreciate that the Disney Store has a lot of the in-park merchandise for sale nowadays (which makes it so much easier for people to get hold of), I also kind of miss the days when discovering the merchandise at DLR was an adventure in and of itself because it was almost all clever and almost all exclusive to the parks!  Back in the '90s and into 2000/2001 you couldn't find 95% of the in-park resort merchandise at the Disney Store or online.  It was only at the parks (whether that was DL or any of the parks at WDW).  So there was more excitement and surprise around finding cool stuff and buying it.  Now, so much of the resort stuff is available in other places.




cpster said:


> I totally agree!  This and the holiday thread are the best!



*cpster - * 

Thank you kindly!  I appreciate it very much.  We've got some amazing contributors in this thread and over in the Christmas thread, and they make the threads what they are!  (Take that, MiceChat!  We've got better holiday threads than you have!  Muahahahahahahaha!)

I would also like to say that we have HydroGuy and MiceChat does not, but I think he may occasionally post over there too (though not as often as he does on the DIS).


----------



## Sherry E

Tomorrow we will begin a new theme week, but today we are still in Halloween Round-Up week.  

Does anyone have anymore Round-Up photos to share?


----------



## Sherry E

By the way, I just wanted to make sure that anyone new to this thread is reading up on the basic info on Halloween Time (from the official Disney websites) for this year's season.  

It doesn't appear that too much will have changed from recent years in terms of decorations in California Adventure, sadly, but at least they are sticking in a "Frankenweenie" exhibit in DCA.  (Why, oh why, couldn't one of the giant candy corn props left over from Candy Corn Acres go to A Bug's Land?)

If DLR were actually going to have any noteworthy decorations set up in DCA, you can believe they would mention it as one of their highlights.  So we will probably be lucky if we even see some Fall-colored garland anywhere in that park.  Disneyland, however, seems to be business as usual in celebrating the season.

We might get a little bit more info into other specific Halloween Time things when the Disneyland Resort website expands the Halloween Time section a little bit further - right around the end of their Summer season (late August/early September).  The  "Halloween mini-site," as we call it here, usually features a few more details and some graphics.  Maybe even sound effects.  I don't think we will learn too much more than what we already know, but any little tidbit helps!

The Disney Parks Blog will also likely do a few more Halloween Time-related articles in the coming weeks - probably something about the fresh gingerbread centerpiece in Haunted Mansion Holiday and possibly a blog on treats and/or merchandise.




In the meantime, here are some links to official Disney sites to check out, for reading material:



*(From the Disneyland Resort's Halloween Time/Mickey's Halloween Party pages)*

_Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort_

_Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park_






*(From the Disney Parks Blog)*


August 9, 2012, Erin Glover - _"'The Art of Frankenweenie Exhibition' Coming to Disney California Adventure Park September 14"_


June 25, 2012, Erin Glover - _"Just Announced: Halloween Time and Mickey's Halloween Party Dates at Disneyland Resort..."_





*(From Disneyland News, July 16, 2012)*

_"The Happiest Place on Earth is About to Get Spookier: Disneyland Resort Celebrates Halloween Time 2012, Sept. 14 Through Oct. 31"_



> _Mickeys Halloween Party invites adults and children to dress up in costume and trick-or-treat at Disneyland.. These revelers can also arrive before the party to mix in with regular Disneyland guests for three hours prior to the start of Mickeys private bash. Highlights of Mickeys Halloween Party include:
> 
> 
> The special opportunity to play in Disneyland for up to three hours before the party starts; check www.Disneyland.com/Halloween for party hours.
> Fun treat stations offering both candy and healthy treats
> The Halloween Screams fireworks spectacular, hosted by Master of Scare-omonies Jack Skellington (presented exclusively for guests of  Mickeys Halloween Party)
> Mickeys Costume Party cavalcade, performed twice nightly
> Dance parties, where guests will boo-gie to lively music
> An opportunity for everyone in the family to attend the park in costumes
> Photo locations with some popular Disney and Pixar Pals, and Disney Villains
> Favorite Disneyland rides and attractions, plus Halloween-themed attractions Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy
> Parking for one standard-size vehicle...
> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...._Some favorite Disney characters, including Mickey himself, will dress up in fun, fall costumes.  Its the ideal environment to eat special holiday treats, play interactive games, listen to spirited music and watch a nightly character cavalcade that celebrates the season.
> 
> For Halloween fun at Disneyland, guests enjoy Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy in Tomorrowland.  The experience begins as a typical Space Mountain adventure, but suddenly launches voyagers into a haunted section of the universe.  Ghosts appear out of the starry darkness and swirling galaxies of Space Mountain, reaching out as if to grab guests as they speed through space.  The exhilarating drops and curves of the journey are punctuated by piercing screams, creepy sound effects and haunting music.
> 
> Jack Skellington also returns to take over the Haunted Mansion and bring back Haunted Mansion Holiday to New Orleans Square in Disneyland.  Transformed to a mix of Halloween spookiness and Christmas tradition, Haunted Mansion Holiday is inspired by the Tim Burton film The Nightmare Before Christmas. Jacks return to the Haunted Mansion includes the traditional Halloween/Christmas gingerbread house in the Mansion Ballroom, with some special spooky surprises in this years design.
> 
> Guests will also find some thrills at Disney California Adventure Park this fall. The Art of Frankenweenie Exhibition will feature sketches, props, sets and puppets from Tim Burtons new animated film, Frankenweenie from Sept. 14 through Nov. 5, and it includes a sneak peek of the movie. For spine-tingling fun, guests may drop in at The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror where a supernatural event happened on Halloween evening, 1939, forever haunting the building._....


----------



## ikeymakes3

cpster said:


> Hope you get a credit!  What was the discounted price with the card?


$46 vs the $54. I know its not much, but when you are buying 8 tickets it adds up!!


----------



## Sherry E

_*More Halloween Round-Up photos, before we wrap up this particular theme week and begin a new theme tomorrow...*_
















The Scare-Dy-Crow Shack...





















































































































​


----------



## Sherry E

*More Round-Up...*
















































































































​


----------



## Sherry E

I added this info to the very first post (the Welcome post) on page 1, as it is current 2012 info.  When 2012's season is done, I will put some of it - or links to the info - in Post 3, with the info on seasons past.



*(From the Disneyland Resort's Halloween Time/Mickey's Halloween Party pages)*

_Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort_

_Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park_






*(From the Disney Parks Blog)*


August 9, 2012, Erin Glover - _"'The Art of Frankenweenie Exhibition' Coming to Disney California Adventure Park September 14"_


June 25, 2012, Erin Glover - _"Just Announced: Halloween Time and Mickey's Halloween Party Dates at Disneyland Resort..."_





*(From Disneyland News, July 16, 2012)*

_"The Happiest Place on Earth is About to Get Spookier: Disneyland Resort Celebrates Halloween Time 2012, Sept. 14 Through Oct. 31"_



> _Mickeys Halloween Party invites adults and children to dress up in costume and trick-or-treat at Disneyland.. These revelers can also arrive before the party to mix in with regular Disneyland guests for three hours prior to the start of Mickeys private bash. Highlights of Mickeys Halloween Party include:
> 
> 
> The special opportunity to play in Disneyland for up to three hours before the party starts; check www.Disneyland.com/Halloween for party hours.
> Fun treat stations offering both candy and healthy treats
> The Halloween Screams fireworks spectacular, hosted by Master of Scare-omonies Jack Skellington (presented exclusively for guests of  Mickeys Halloween Party)
> Mickeys Costume Party cavalcade, performed twice nightly
> Dance parties, where guests will boo-gie to lively music
> An opportunity for everyone in the family to attend the park in costumes
> Photo locations with some popular Disney and Pixar Pals, and Disney Villains
> Favorite Disneyland rides and attractions, plus Halloween-themed attractions Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy
> Parking for one standard-size vehicle...
> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...._Some favorite Disney characters, including Mickey himself, will dress up in fun, fall costumes.  Its the ideal environment to eat special holiday treats, play interactive games, listen to spirited music and watch a nightly character cavalcade that celebrates the season.
> 
> For Halloween fun at Disneyland, guests enjoy Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy in Tomorrowland.  The experience begins as a typical Space Mountain adventure, but suddenly launches voyagers into a haunted section of the universe.  Ghosts appear out of the starry darkness and swirling galaxies of Space Mountain, reaching out as if to grab guests as they speed through space.  The exhilarating drops and curves of the journey are punctuated by piercing screams, creepy sound effects and haunting music.
> 
> Jack Skellington also returns to take over the Haunted Mansion and bring back Haunted Mansion Holiday to New Orleans Square in Disneyland.  Transformed to a mix of Halloween spookiness and Christmas tradition, Haunted Mansion Holiday is inspired by the Tim Burton film The Nightmare Before Christmas. Jacks return to the Haunted Mansion includes the traditional Halloween/Christmas gingerbread house in the Mansion Ballroom, with some special spooky surprises in this years design.
> 
> Guests will also find some thrills at Disney California Adventure Park this fall. The Art of Frankenweenie Exhibition will feature sketches, props, sets and puppets from Tim Burtons new animated film, Frankenweenie from Sept. 14 through Nov. 5, and it includes a sneak peek of the movie. For spine-tingling fun, guests may drop in at The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror where a supernatural event happened on Halloween evening, 1939, forever haunting the building._....


----------



## JadeDarkstar

may i suggest Halloween food treats and coffin popcorn buckets or coffin sandwich holder (from some place or another)


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> may i suggest Halloween food treats and coffin popcorn buckets or coffin sandwich holder (from some place or another)



Suggest them for...? You mean suggest them for my first post in this thread?  The first post is merely the Welcome post, and other than my welcome information that's already been in there for a long time, I am putting the bare minimum of info there - only links or information directly from official Disney sites about this year, specifically.  

So if Disney does a specific press release or blog on food, I will add it to Post #1.  

Otherwise, any other blogs or articles from other unofficial sites, or from other threads (if they are somehow pertinent to the seasonal planning) would go in the actual Information post, which is #3 on Page 1.  I already have quite a few food items listed in #3.


----------



## dolphingirl47

iKristin said:


> Disneystore.com updated their merchandise with the Halloween section  some real cute new stuff!!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/halloween/theme-park-products/mn/1000885+1001081/



Thanks for sharing. I so want one of the Halloween Mickey Mouse Candleabras.

Corinna


----------



## JadeDarkstar

lol i meant for a weekly them Halloween food and what not treats sorry lol


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> lol i meant for a weekly them Halloween food and what not treats sorry lol



 I thought that might be the other choice for what you meant, but I wasn't sure!

Anyway, you won't be disappointed.  All the themes have been chosen, and it's going to be a surprise each week as to what the theme is until we get to Fridays - some things have been grouped together with other things into a 2-for-1 kind of theme, and some things will stand alone as a single theme.  (The surprise element worked well in the Christmas thread's Theme Week countdown  last year.)

But don't worry - I think you'll be very happy with some of the upcoming categories in future weeks.  Some of the categories will be very wide/broad, so it will be easy for many folks to find photos to work into the theme!


​


*Corinna* -Wonderful pictures!  Thank you so much for posting them.  I knew there had be some Round-Up photos still floating around out there among our DIS'ers!!



​


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did not make it to the Round Up until the day of the second Halloween party that I attended, but I loved it and took quite a few photos. I wish Walt Disney World would do more for Halloween. I will see what they do for the Holiday season this year. If all goes to plan I will then get to see the Holiday season at Disneyland in 2014. 

Corinna


----------



## JadeDarkstar

cool cool thanky


----------



## minjo

Sherry E said:


> *Mindy -*
> 
> I think that, so far, you could easily get away with 4 full days for Halloween Time.  I say "so far" because I don't know if anything new will be added in to the roster of seasonal fun within the next year or two that might require more time.  Five days wouldn't be bad, if you can swing it, but 4 would be okay.
> 
> I think 8 days in December is a wise choice.  Even though any days during the holiday season - 1 day, 2 days, 3 days, whatever - is better than nothing, as you know (because you've seen it), there is so much to see and take in during the Christmas season that the more time you can manage for it, the better, I think.  Even doing something like getting a freshly made candy cane is a big deal and requires perfect timing - arriving at the Candy Palace early, waiting in line and getting a ticket, then coming back to get the fresh candy cane, etc.  That takes a chunk out of the morning!



Thanks Sherry E....I think I will try for 5 days for Halloween...now I just have to be able to keep it a secret....


----------



## deejdigsdis

I've been meaning to post in here all week!  Here are a few from 2010.






Notice the missing pipe cleaner Mickey ear:


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Friday, and you know what that means.....*



_*It’s time for the Theme Week Friday Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*...Only 28 Days Until 





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


_*And with the new week comes a new Disneyland Resort Halloween theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's Halloween Time festivities each week until the 2012 merriment officially begins on Friday, September 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 9/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the Halloween season at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/overlooked by others.

Last week we celebrated Autumn, visited the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack and admired the intricately carved character pumpkins tucked away at the Halloween Round-Up.  Prior to that, we took a little trip into the twisted mind of Jack Skellington and his Haunted Mansion Holiday overlay.  Including today’s theme, there will be 11 more themes to come over the next month: 5 weekly Friday countdowns for 8/17, 8/24, 8/31, 9/7 and 9/14, and 6 “mini-themes” – one each day, from 9/8-9/13, leading up to the season’s start date.


Many of our DIS’ers who participated in the Christmas Superthread’s Theme Week Countdown  last year contributed some wonderful photos of the Yuletide décor along Main Street.  But before the first Mickey wreath is hung overhead, and before the first colorful window display is set up, Main Street is home to a Pumpkin Festival like no other.*_







*In the Spotlight this Week...... **

MAIN STREET!!!*​




_*When you first set foot on Main Street during Halloween Time, you will be struck by all of the detailed seasonal touches that dot this old-fashioned street.  There is a giant Mickey Mouse pumpkin waiting to greet you with a wink and a smile.  Then, there are smaller jack-o-lanterns all around – peeking over balconies, sitting on window sills, perched on awnings, and probably other places we haven’t yet seen.  This is the “Pumpkin Festival,” and ‘festive’ it is, indeed!

But it’s not just the Festival that makes Main Street special.  Bright orange bunting is draped on some of the facades.  Many of the windows of the shops showcase colorful displays.  The flowers are awash in Fall colors.  The Partners statue at the Hub is surrounded by pumpkins representing each land in Disneyland. 

Main Street is the perfect introduction to your Halloween Time visit at Disneyland Resort, and the ideal way to get into the ‘spirit’ of the season!.



























































Some spooky window displays…








































​


More Main Street pictures coming from me in later posts…


*_





_* Please feel free to post your photos of Main Street all this week!!!!!   Don’t worry if you have already posted certain photos before – some pictures may fit into more than one theme week.  As long as they fit the theme, you are welcome to post them again!

*_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some of my Main Street Halloween decorations from 2010





















Giant Mickey Pumpkin on MS









































































































Looks like I will have to post more since that is only part of the Halloween decorations on MS.


----------



## iKristin

Another new merchandise photo thanks to MintCrocodile!! This is an awesome Haunted Mansion tee plus two other tees. The Hatbox Ghost is even on this shirt


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, Kristin!


Bret - awesome Main Street photos!  I knew that you had lots of Main Street pictures based on your TR last year!  So I knew this would be a good theme week for you.

Deej - You pictures from the previous Round-Up theme week are gorgeous.  You got those posted in the nick of time!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I am moving this over here, as it got buried on the last page.  I want to make sure everyone knows it is now Main Street theme week!

Bret posted some amazing photos so far!







Sherry E said:


> *It's Friday, and you know what that means.....*
> 
> 
> 
> _*Its time for the Theme Week Friday Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> *...Only 28 Days Until
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> _*And with the new week comes a new Disneyland Resort Halloween theme!!
> 
> As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's Halloween Time festivities each week until the 2012 merriment officially begins on Friday, September 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 9/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the Halloween season at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/overlooked by others.
> 
> Last week we celebrated Autumn, visited the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack and admired the intricately carved character pumpkins tucked away at the Halloween Round-Up.  Prior to that, we took a little trip into the twisted mind of Jack Skellington and his Haunted Mansion Holiday overlay.  Including todays theme, there will be 11 more themes to come over the next month: 5 weekly Friday countdowns for 8/17, 8/24, 8/31, 9/7 and 9/14, and 6 mini-themes  one each day, from 9/8-9/13, leading up to the seasons start date.
> 
> 
> Many of our DISers who participated in the Christmas Superthreads Theme Week Countdown  last year contributed some wonderful photos of the Yuletide décor along Main Street.  But before the first Mickey wreath is hung overhead, and before the first colorful window display is set up, Main Street is home to a Pumpkin Festival like no other.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In the Spotlight this Week...... **
> 
> MAIN STREET!!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*When you first set foot on Main Street during Halloween Time, you will be struck by all of the detailed seasonal touches that dot this old-fashioned street.  There is a giant Mickey Mouse pumpkin waiting to greet you with a wink and a smile.  Then, there are smaller jack-o-lanterns all around  peeking over balconies, sitting on window sills, perched on awnings, and probably other places we havent yet seen.  This is the Pumpkin Festival, and festive it is, indeed!
> 
> But its not just the Festival that makes Main Street special.  Bright orange bunting is draped on some of the facades.  Many of the windows of the shops showcase colorful displays.  The flowers are awash in Fall colors.  The Partners statue at the Hub is surrounded by pumpkins representing each land in Disneyland.
> 
> Main Street is the perfect introduction to your Halloween Time visit at Disneyland Resort, and the ideal way to get into the spirit of the season!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some spooky window displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> More Main Street pictures coming from me in later posts
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _* Please feel free to post your photos of Main Street all this week!!!!!   Dont worry if you have already posted certain photos before  some pictures may fit into more than one theme week.  As long as they fit the theme, you are welcome to post them again!
> 
> *_


----------



## sonjaandsue

I haven't had any photos to share (yet) but I am loving all of yours!  Keep 'em coming, please!!


----------



## deejdigsdis




----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## Goofy_Mom

I have a few WDW Halloween Main Street/window displays, can I play too?


----------



## I'm mikey

From halloween 2010


----------



## I'm mikey




----------



## ExcitedSam

We are attending on the 9th Oct for the first time. I have a few questions.

 Is there a schedule or timetable? What time do fireworks start? Could someone show me on a map the best place to sit and how long should we stake out our spot before the show?

We will have had a week in Disney two weeks prior to the Halloween party and have a photo plus card, it will have passed the 14 days but can you get a regular one at the party and add your pictures to your other one later?

Super excited to be going I can't wait!!!


----------



## iKristin

I always look for myself in peoples photos from Halloween time hehehe *guilty*


----------



## mvf-m11c

ExcitedSam said:


> We are attending on the 9th Oct for the first time. I have a few questions.
> 
> Is there a schedule or timetable? What time do fireworks start? Could someone show me on a map the best place to sit and how long should we stake out our spot before the show?



You can go to the Mickey’s Halloween Party at Disneyland park on the wdwinfo website and it will tell you everything about MHP at DL. These are from past MHP and it should be the same this year.

Halloween Screams fireworks start at 9:30pm each night during MHP. The best spot to watch the fireworks is right in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle at the Hub. The only way you can get seats is by getting a park bench right around the Hub. Some people do wait as long as 2+ hours for a bench in front of SB Castle for the fireworks. The fireworks are a standing show. You can sit on the ground, but most of the people will be standing up for the fireworks. If you want a front row spot in front of SB Castle for the fireworks, I would show up at least 1 hour until the fireworks start at it's time at 9:30pm.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Great pics everyone!  Alas I have no MS HalloweenTime pics, but I'm certainly enjoying everyone else's!!   Bret, I have NEVER noticed all of the Jack O' Lanterns in the windows on MS.  I'll have to remember to look up   Have I mentioned that I. CAN'T. WAIT.


----------



## mvf-m11c

DisneyIsMagical said:


> Great pics everyone!  Alas I have no MS HalloweenTime pics, but I'm certainly enjoying everyone else's!!   Bret, I have NEVER noticed all of the Jack O' Lanterns in the windows on MS.  I'll have to remember to look up   Have I mentioned that I. CAN'T. WAIT.



There are a lot of pumpkins in the windows of MS. I can't remember how many there were but there are at least over 50 different pumpkins in the windows on MS from top to bottom.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now for some nighttime pictures of MS.








































From 2011































At the Hub






























Flowers around the Hub


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

mvf-m11c said:


> There are a lot of pumpkins in the windows of MS. I can't remember how many there were but there are at least over 50 different pumpkins in the windows on MS from top to bottom.



They are now on my "must get" photo list this year!  I love it, looks like there were a ton!  I'll be on the lookout, thank you!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

So it looks like the giant Mickey Jack O' Lantern is positioned where the MS Christmas tree would be, correct?


----------



## laura&fam

mvf-m11c said:


> Now for some nighttime pictures of MS.



All of your nighttime photos are great.  I wish I could learn how to take photos like that, my night photos never turn out.  Maybe I'll play around with my camera and make that my goal before I go.  I'm pretty sure the camera is good, it's just user error.


----------



## iKristin

Here are mine  

These are from 2010:


----------



## iKristin

Here are my photos from 2009:


----------



## mvf-m11c

DisneyIsMagical said:


> They are now on my "must get" photo list this year!  I love it, looks like there were a ton!  I'll be on the lookout, thank you!



Your welcome. There are a lot of pumpkins in the windows of MS. Don't forget the alley's which have some too. 




DisneyIsMagical said:


> So it looks like the giant Mickey Jack O' Lantern is positioned where the MS Christmas tree would be, correct?



That is correct, the giant Mickey Pumpkin is the same place where they put the MS Christmas tree.


----------



## dhorner233

Loving this thread!  Love the themes! I hope there will be something with costumes and where to meet the characters! I'm looking forward to my first Disneyland Halloween party but, I was there during the Halloween season 2 years ago and did see them filming this:


----------



## iKristin

More merch in the parks  Thanks to MiceChat


----------



## iKristin

Woo! A DisneyParks blog finally about Halloween merchandise 

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...features-the-haunted-mansion-at-disney-parks/

Here is the visual for this year:






And then there is of course plenty of photos in the link above  Check it out!! One thing I find odd is their focus on the Haunted Mansion characters when you won't even get to see them because of the Christmas theme (which I think need to be pushed to a November change and not a September change)


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## Susiesark

mvf-m11c said:


> Your welcome. There are a lot of pumpkins in the windows of MS. Don't forget the alley's which have some too.


  Love to ride on top of the double decker bus to see all the jack-o-lanterns in the upper windows on Main Street.


----------



## ArchOwl

The Disney Parks Blog released a sneak peak of the Gingerbread House for the Haunted Mansion this year.  Didn't want to spoil it for those who like to be surprised, but just follow the link if you want to see.  

Link: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/08/sneak-peek-jacks-gingerbread-house-arrives-at-the-haunted-mansion-in-disneyland-park/


----------



## iKristin

Am I reading that sketch right?? 9 feet tall!? Insane lol


----------



## cathyk

Just got tickets to the 09/28 MHP....thanks to this thread!  You are such a wealth of information for a 1st timer.  Thank you!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I think it would be really neat if Disney sold mini versions of the HM gingerbread castles.  I'd buy one.


----------



## kim3339

Just wanted to let people know, I called to see if anything was out yet on the Ulitmate Experience and the CM told me either end of this week of beginning of next week they'll have dates. I know sometimes they have conflicting info, but hoping she's right. She also said that the ticket would be $108, I know I saw on here $120 a couple of times but I wouldn't mind $108.


----------



## iKristin

is that the happiest haunts tour you're talking about??


----------



## kim3339

iKristin said:


> is that the happiest haunts tour you're talking about??



It was the combo one they offer w/ both the Happiest Haunts Tour and the Halloween Party after. I hope that's what I conveyed to her when I called.  Have you heard anything about dates?


----------



## Random Ninja

I've been reading through all these pages and halloween looks like so much fun. I wish they could do something like this at wdw, but I guess I'll just have to wait until my trip in Oct 2013.


----------



## underminer

We are considering the halloween party during our October trip and it sounds fun but I had one question which has probably been answered. It seems like I read a post about having to stake out a spot for the fireworks 2-3 hours ahead of time. Is that true?  I don't really want to use up that much time just waiting nor do I want break up the family and switch off waiting for that long. Can you still find a decent viewing spot without staking something out that early?


----------



## Sherry E

Okay...random thoughts...


1.  Thank you, Kristin and ArchOwl, for the latest info on the merchandise and this year's gingerbread centerpiece in HMH!

2.  I am soooooo not a Summer person.  Isn't this sad?  Yesterday I was looking at pictures of Autumn leaves and pumpkin patches online, trying to will that season to hurry up and get here.  I am allllllll about Halloween season and the Holiday season.  I am so over Summer at this point.  I have been hot, miserable and ill.  And who said humidity was part of the deal?  Everyone always says, "Well, at least you have dry heat in California."  Not lately, folks!  It's been humid and disgusting!  It feels like a sauna in my apartment.

3.  I think it was Goofy_Mom who asked a few days ago if she could post some of her WDW Main Street photos.  Sure - it would be cool to see a few of them for comparison - just make sure to put "These are from WDW" when you post them so that anyone tuning in will know that they are not from DLR.

4.  dhorner 233- I'm glad you're enjoying the Theme Weeks!  We do theme weeks in the Christmas Superthread too - that countdown begins next Monday, August 27, and carries through all the way to November 12!!!  

5.  Thank you to everyone who has contributed so many fantastic photos for Main Street Theme Week!  I have been meaning to get back over here to post more photos for my own theme!  So here they are!


*More from the Pumpkin Festival...
*













*More window displays...*

































































































































*In-Store Displays...*


















​


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

kim3339 said:


> Just wanted to let people know, I called to see if anything was out yet on the Ulitmate Experience and the CM told me either end of this week of beginning of next week they'll have dates. I know sometimes they have conflicting info, but hoping she's right. She also said that the ticket would be $108, I know I saw on here $120 a couple of times but I wouldn't mind $108.



I called about this today too   The CM I spoke with told me the UE tour would be available on the same days as the HP, twice a day at 3 pm and at 3:15 pm.  She also told me the price this year would be $109 and said I could call next week on the 28th if I wanted to book the first one (which I don't since we're not going until Oct 12th).  Since we get so many different answers I wouldn't place bets on this info, but it does sound as if booking will be open soon.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Tours book 30 days out, so yes, next Tuesday, Aug 28, you can book an UE for the first MHP on Sept 28, unless they get really picky and remember that August has 31 days, so 30 days back from 9/28 is really 8/29. I was told I could not book for Oct 31 until Oct 1.
WDTC seems to tell the CMs who answer the phones nothing much until the offers are actually active (this goes for other things like Pirates League, too), so I think of the info they give as conjecture based on past experience and maybe some rumors. 
I've been told a range of prices, too, in that same $105-120 window. So, I am considering the possibility that it will be different prices on different days since the MHP tickets have a ranges of prices, too. Otherwise, people like me who are going on the priciest nights will get a "discount" to upgrade from MHP to UE compared to what is charged to people on the cheaper MHP nights. We shall see.
In any case, I don't think we'll get anything concrete for another week.


----------



## Sally_fan

Goofy_Mom said:
			
		

> I think it would be really neat if Disney sold mini versions of the HM gingerbread castles.  I'd buy one.



Oh I would too!!!!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

with the 108 prices we are fitting the party-tour in for us, now it looks to be we will be there oct3,4 and 5th with parth on 5th i hope it works out all for us


----------



## Eeee-va

underminer said:


> We are considering the halloween party during our October trip and it sounds fun but I had one question which has probably been answered. It seems like I read a post about having to stake out a spot for the fireworks 2-3 hours ahead of time. Is that true?  I don't really want to use up that much time just waiting nor do I want break up the family and switch off waiting for that long. Can you still find a decent viewing spot without staking something out that early?



I think 2 hours may be too much...3 hours would be like waiting before the party starts some days, wouldn't it?  But in 2010, we aimed for something like 30 minutes early, maybe a bit less (based on someone somewhere posting that they did NOT have to wait long for fireworks).  It was gridlock just trying to get to Main Street! Never mind trying to get a good spot. We ended up with an OK spot just in the nick of time before fireworks started, but it was very stressful.

Anyway, I don't know how early you have to be, but I doubt you need to be 3 hours early.


----------



## iKristin

Here are the latest Halloween Time merch items in the parks thanks to MiceChat's weekly blog post. Included is a shot of the trick or treat bag for 2012 that you can buy


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Oh goody!!!! I'm so excited for the Halloween season to get here.  I've already bought some candy corn witches mix and Bath&Body Works already has some of their halloween goodies out.  I bought some pocktet bacs.  My hands smell spook-tacular now.

I really have to go hunting for my DL halloween pictures, it's been five years since I've been during that time.  Last year we were fourtunate to go to WDW during October and my daughter and I did thier Halloween party.  It would be really awesome if DL could step up their parade, but DL's fireworks are way cooler than WDW's. Here are some pictures of Main Street and one window display.









































WDW doesn't have a giant pumpkin Mickey in Town Square and Jack Skellington doesn't take over their HM.  I can't wait for DL's Halloween Time!!


----------



## Sherry E

I have to admit that I wouldn't mind stealing some of those strange pumpkin people (above^^^) from WDW and putting them in Disneyland!  Or, better yet, putting them in California Adventure,since Disneyland has the lion's share of decorations.  California Adventure needs some creepy pumpkin people lining the streets!

Thank you, *Goofy_Mom*, for sharing those photos!  I'm glad to hear that at least a few places are putting their Halloween stuff out, slowly but surely.



Thank you, *Kristin*, for the merchandise updates from MiceChat/MiceAge!  I see that the trick or treat tote bag is exactly like last year (with the Diabolical Mickey design)- except instead of green & black it is orange & black.  It looks like it twinkles in the dark, just like the other one did.  I see the little red button/label that you can push to turn on the twinkle lights.  Cool!




*Remember, everyone, we are still in Main Street Theme Week for DLR!!!  In two days there will be a brand new theme, so if you have more Main Street photos to share, now is the time to do it!!*


----------



## iKristin

54 days until my trip!!! I see they paused the Disneyland calendar updates at the 30th of September lol, dang it. I wanna see my days!!


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to let any of the Halloween Superthread peeps (who also participate in the Christmas Superthread) know that in 5 days - Mon., Aug. 27th - we are starting the Christmas Theme Week Countdown train a-rollin' once again!  It was last year in late August that I began the holiday season countdown, and we kept it going all the way until the November season start date.  That will be a Theme Week on a larger scale than the one here (this one doesn't last as long), but it was extremely popular last year.  So we're going to try it again and see what happens!  

Feel free to pop in over in the Christmas thread at any time to post some of your photos or have a look at what's happening each Monday.  Hopefully we will have some of the same contributors that we had last year and some new ones too!

Meanwhile, we have a new theme week coming to this thread in 2 days.  But before we switch over, I will share more Main Street photos!!





More in-store displays...
























































































































​


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> I have to admit that I wouldn't mind stealing some of those strange pumpkin people (above^^^) from WDW and putting them in Disneyland!  Or, better yet, putting them in California Adventure,since Disneyland has the lion's share of decorations.  California Adventure needs some creepy pumpkin people lining the streets!
> 
> Thank you, *Goofy_Mom*, for sharing those photos!  I'm glad to hear that at least a few places are putting their Halloween stuff out, slowly but surely.
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember, everyone, we are still in Main Street Theme Week for DLR!!!  In two days there will be a brand new theme, so if you have more Main Street photos to share, now is the time to do it!!*



You're welcome  DLParis has pumpkin head guys walking around.  I'm so jealous.  I've seen some of thier youtube vidoes of stage shows and I have to say ours are way better, though.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

oct 2-6th now official plans changed dates with getaway today all good )
going to party tour on the 2ed


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Pictures look great! I am getting so excited, I can't believe my trip is one month, two weeks and two days away!!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

mine is actuely 2 days more than what my ticker says but its ok to move back dates to save money


----------



## iKristin

More plush items for sale  

ALSO!!! NEWS!!! Duffy will be dressed in his Halloween attire for the Halloween parties!! YAY!!!


----------



## MOMTOCUTESTDOGEVER

Hawleys said:


> Great thread Sherry!
> 
> Question for those of you who have bought tickets in the past. I'm planning to attend on Friday, Oct. 19th but would like to save a bit of money before I buy my tickets. Should I be worried about the party selling out?



I would buy my tickets as soon as you know you are going. We went last year during the the 2nd or 3rd weekend in October and decided to purchase them the day of the event. They were sold out. We were extremely upset given this was the main reason for our trip out there.


----------



## laura&fam

October 19 is fall break for many Utah schools.  Also the fact that there is no early purchase or AP discount for that day gives me the idea that Disney thinks it's going to sell out.


----------



## karisma99

Just decided and purchased what we need for our family costumes this year at the party.  DD(2.5) will be Little Red Riding Hood, DH will be the Wolf and I will be the granny.  Should be fun.  Now, to finally decide on which party date we are going to go.  Last year we saw Kobe Bryant.


----------



## laura&fam

Maybe this is off-topic, but can someone please explain Duffy the Disney Bear to me?  I had never heard of him until I started planning this DL trip.


----------



## deejdigsdis

More pictures before the theme changes...


----------



## deejdigsdis

And a few more...


----------



## Eeee-va

laura&fam said:


> Maybe this is off-topic, but can someone please explain Duffy the Disney Bear to me?  I had never heard of him until I started planning this DL trip.



Well, there's a story!

In 2002, Disney US came out with the "Disney Bear", a cute teddy bear with a hidden Mickey on his face and Mickeys on his foot-paws (and I think a Mickey mark on his backside too)? There was a story that Mickey hugged him and that transferred the Mickey symbol onto his face, I think, and maybe Tinkerbell brought the bear to life. It did not do well in the states.

The good folks at Tokyo Disneyland Resort reappropriated the Build-a-Bear-sized bear and eventually named him "Duffy." He's a special bear that Minnie made for Mickey to accompany him on sea voyages. Minnie put a message in a bottle around his neck. While Mickey was asleep on his voyage, he dreamed of Duffy.  When Mickey woke up, Duffy magically came to life, and was wearing the same sailor outfit as in Duffy's dream! Now Duffy and Mickey go all around the world and take pictures wherever they go, then share the pictures with people at home. 

Duffy became insanely popular in Japan, and they have amazingly high-quality outfits for him over there...he has made the Tokyo Disneyland owners a LOT of money. Obviously US Disney took some interest in that.....

So around October 2010, Disney brought Duffy over to the US, with a similar story to Japan's. He's a special teddy bear that Minnie sewed for Mickey, and Mickey takes him on his voyages. The costumes and even plushies are not generally as high a quality as Japan's, but many items are still cute. When you meet Duffy, he hugs you and generally tries to steal your Duffy plushies if you have any. (In Japan, they say "Duffy Brings Love.")

In the US he has his regular sailor outfit for the meet-and-greet, and then his Halloween outfit and his Christmas outfit (and a lot more outfits you can buy separately, if you get the 17"/Build-a-Bear sized Duffy). In Japan the meet-and-greet Duffy seems to get a unique outfit for every season!

I love him...some people think he's a soulless money-grab but he's adorable and makes me smile, so I don't see how that's bad.


----------



## deejdigsdis

And last but not least...horse butt Halloween decorations...


----------



## iKristin

HAHA horse butt decor


----------



## StyledSugar

We are not going to the Halloween party this year but we did last year. I just thought I'd peek into this thread and post a pic warning folks about bringing a backpack to the park during the party if you plan on doing the whole candy thing....






There were two adults and two kids. We went a little overboard I think  It was so much fun though!!! We chose to do Christmas this year instead but would do the Halloween party again in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Friday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Its time for the Theme Week Friday Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*...Only 21 Days Until 





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


_*And with the new week comes a new Disneyland Resort Halloween theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's Halloween Time festivities each week until the 2012 merriment officially begins on Friday, September 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 9/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the Halloween season at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/overlooked by others.

Last week we strolled along Main Street and enjoyed the Pumpkin Festival, as well as many wonderful window displays.  The week before that we celebrated Autumn with a visit to the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack and admired the intricately carved character pumpkins tucked away at the Halloween Round-Up.  Prior to that, we took a little trip into the twisted mind of Jack Skellington and his Haunted Mansion Holiday overlay.  Including todays theme, there will be 10 more themes to come over the next month: 4 weekly Friday countdowns for 8/24, 8/31, 9/7 and 9/14, and 6 mini-themes  one each day, from 9/8-9/13, leading up to the seasons start date.

Over in Frontierland, there is a rather spiritual, colorful area that many folks pass by *_





*In the Spotlight this Week...... **

DIA DE LOS MUERTOS (Day of the Dead)!!!*​




_*Rather than compose an outline or synopsis of what Dia de Los Muertos is about (which may or may not be read by the thread followers!), I will simply post this photo of a sign at the display which will explain the story behind this most interesting celebration













From 2011 
































































































































From 2009



















*_





_* Please feel free to post your photos of the Dia De Los Muertos/Day of the Dead celebration in Disneyland all this week!!!!!

*_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are my pictures of Dia de los Muertos last year





























































From 2010


----------



## Goofy_Mom

laura&fam said:


> October 19 is fall break for many Utah schools.  Also the fact that there is no early purchase or AP discount for that day gives me the idea that Disney thinks it's going to sell out.



I noticed that most of the Friday partys aren't offering the AP discount


----------



## iKristin

*2010: *


----------



## I'm mikey

Disneyland animated HALLOWEEN site is up!!

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/halloween-time/


----------



## KittyKat1978

Sorry if this has been asked before....

If I buy my ticket online do I get an e-ticket or do they mail it to me?

I ask because I am going to WDW the week before I go to DL.  I would rather have an e-ticket.

Thanks


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Do they have any Dia de los Muertos merchandise available? I would love to pick up something for my Spanish teacher


----------



## I'm mikey

KittyKat1978 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before....
> 
> If I buy my ticket online do I get an e-ticket or do they mail it to me?
> 
> I ask because I am going to WDW the week before I go to DL.  I would rather have an e-ticket.
> 
> Thanks



If you purchase tickets through Disneyland.com, you will be given the option at checkout for:

*E-tickets*...Your Disney eTickets will be delivered within minutes to the e-mail address provided at checkout. Print your tickets from your computer and take them straight to the Park main gate.

*Standard mail*.....Delivered in 10 days or less. Available for orders shipped to a single address located in the contiguous United States.


----------



## Curiouser&Curiouser

Goofy_Mom said:


> I think it would be really neat if Disney sold mini versions of the HM gingerbread castles.  I'd buy one.



 I was just telling my husband this same thing!!!  I am going to try to recreate (less intensly) but will use a glue gun becuase I just can't imagine that frosting is going to do the trick.  My normal gingerbread houses always fall apart.


----------



## KittyKat1978

Thanks I'm mickey.  I live in Canada so my only option is e-ticket which is what I wanted.


----------



## Sherry E

*theworldneedscolor -* 

I know for sure that there are at least a couple of Dia de los Muertos pins available.  I'm not sure about other merchandise.  I am thinking that there must be something for DDLM sold in Frontierland because it's a returning part of the Halloween season.  I keep thinking I saw something else - just not sure what it was! 




​





For those who were talking about wanting mini-versions of the gingerbread displays....

Speaking of miniature gingerbread centerpieces and Haunted Mansion Holiday, I thought you guys would be interested to hear a little gingerbread-related tale.

If you didn't know already - which you may not if you never visit DLR during Christmas time - Storytellers Cafe usually displays a gingerbread house every year for the holiday season.  I'm not sure if the house goes up on the first day of the season in November, or maybe not until December.

In December 2010 I asked my Storytellers waiter why there were no decorations of any kind - not even a tree, let alone a gingerbread house - in Storytellers, as that restaurant seems like it would lend itself to some cozy seasonal decor.  The waiter told me that a Haunted Mansion Holiday-themed gingerbread house had been up and on display in the entrance area when he arrived to work a day or so before...and then when he left on a break, or came back for his later shift, the house was totally gone!  It just vanished in the same day!

Now this gingerbread house in Storytellers Cafe was not tiny, so it's not like anyone could steal it.  The waiter wondered if maybe someone had knocked it over and broken it.  Whatever the case, the HMH-themed house was gone within hours.

I ate at Storytellers again the next day and I asked a different waiter, as well as the hostess at the check-in desk, what happened to the HMH gingerbread house, and they looked at me as if I had just said that I was from another planet.  They claimed to have no clue what I was talking about.  They claimed to have never seen the house.  Even when I told them which waiter mentioned the house to me, they acted puzzled and bewildered, as though there never was such a house.

So, fast forward one year to December 2011.  I ate at Storytellers again (their spaghetti is delicious!).  There was a big gingerbread house sitting right there in the entrance area, and the aroma was sooooooo wonderful because it was real and it was fresh!  But...there was no 'theme' to it.  It was about as generic of a theme as you could get for a gingerbread house.  It was not a particularly elaborate display at all, but it was festive because gingerbread houses are festive and they smell good.

I asked the CM's at the check-in desk if they knew about the mysterious, disappearing HMH gingerbread house from December 2010.  Had they heard about it?  Were they aware?  The CM's instantly said yes, they definitely knew about the disappearing HMH house from 2010 - I guess enough time had passed where they could all 'admit' to knowing about it now - and they fully remembered that the house had been on display and then quickly taken down.

I asked why the HMH house had been taken down so fast, before anyone knew it was there, and they pretty much said that they thought it had something to do with "legal reasons."  Hmm... Maybe some licensing issues with Tim Burton or something??  In any case, from all that I've heard in the tales that have been told, that HMH house was very cool.  And I guess no one will ever see it.  And no one knows where it went, but I bet that some CM got to take home a really cool souvenir in 2010!

So just in case you happen to visit DLR for the holidays this year, check Storytellers for their fresh, aromatic gingerbread house..but it will probably not have a theme.


----------



## margiepooh

I think I read that Disney Visa cardholders get the same advance price as ap holders for the Halloween party.  How do I get the Disney Visa discount online?  I don't see anything about it.  Will it be applied automatically when I check out with the card?

Thanks for your help.  I'm looking forward to my first trip to Disneyland!


----------



## momsquad

margiepooh said:


> I think I read that Disney Visa cardholders get the same advance price as ap holders for the Halloween party.  How do I get the Disney Visa discount online?  I don't see anything about it.  Will it be applied automatically when I check out with the card?
> 
> Thanks for your help.  I'm looking forward to my first trip to Disneyland!



From one Disney Visa cardholder to another - be aware that not all dates are available for the discount whether AP or Visa.  I am going on 26OCT - had no choice but to pay full price.


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Hello Disers!  You probably don’t know me as i’m a bit of a lurker here on the Halloween thread, but have decided to finally show myself  Now, I think I may end up in a bit of a dilemma, but im hoping that you will be able to help me. My friend Alicia and myself are currently planning our trip to Disneyland for the Halloween season of 2013. We are planning on arriving late in September and staying somewhere like the tropicanna or carousel inn. We will do SeaWorld, San Diego Zoo, Knotts and some shopping. We are then moving to the Paradise Pier hotel where we will stay for around 8-9 nights with 7 days in the parks (We won’t be getting annual passes, and if our travel agent can’t get us 7 day hopper passes we will just get a 5 day and 2 pay park hopper pass. Not a biggie for us) We will then go to L.A where we will do Universal Studios, Six Flags and some exploring around Hollywood. The only issue is that I may be doing competitive dancing next year, and nationals is on Labour weekend. I couldn’t afford to miss 3 weeks of practice so would have to leave for the trip on the Monday after (20th of October) If we still did our original plan of San Diego and other attractions first THEN Disney, would we miss out on the Halloween season? Or would we catch half of Halloween and Half of the Christmas overlay? If push comes to shove i’ll either be choosing Disney over dancing, or switching our Halloween vacation to a Christmas one. Help? Thoughts?


----------



## Eeee-va

KiwiMouseGirl, I couldn't follow exactly what days you were considering going to Disneyland? (San Diego is kind of a trip from Anaheim.  If you are doing Sea World AND San Diego Zoo, I think I would stay a couple days in San Diego, instead of making Anaheim my "base." Knotts from Anaheim is fine.)

Halloweentime usually starts mid-to-late September, and I think the last day for Halloweentime is usually (but not always) October 31.  It could possibly go a few days later; I think it has some years.

Historically, I understand crowds are lower for 1-2 weeks immediately following Halloween (with shorter hours), and there are quite a few Christmas decorations up during that period. But Christmastime does not officially start until about mid-November.  So you will not get the whole feel of Christmastime. I find Christmastime a more magical period than Halloweentime, even though I adore dressing up in costumes, which adults can do at the separate ticket Halloween parties.  If you love villains or have never experienced Halloween, you may prefer Halloweentime though!

So there may not be a way for you to truly see both holidays.  But if you want to see some Christmas decorations and some Halloween, it does sound like your later set of dates may work, depending on how long you spend before entering Disney. If your visit to Disneyland includes a few days after Halloween, you _may_ be able to see regular Space Mountain, which I find superior to its Halloween Ghost Galaxy overlay.

It's nearly certain that if you go after October 20, It's a Small World will be closed, unless you visit near or at the start of Christmastime.  October and November are still considered "off-season"--though October can get quite crowded--so it's fairly likely, though not certain, that one major ride, and a few smaller ones, will be down for maintenance during your visit.  If you went after Christmastime officially starts, there may be fewer rehabs...last year Pirates of the Caribbean was being refurbished for a few months, until right around Thanksgiving (second to last week in November) and this year I believe Indiana Jones will be down from September through early December. Those are examples of recent past schedules. Next year it's rumored that Big Thunder Mountain Railroad will have its time under refurb, but that's still just (believable) rumors which may or may not be true during your visit.

Have a great trip, whenever you go!


----------



## kim3339

Advice from the experts ~ I was all set to go the 11th-14th, but couldn't get time off from work. I'm now going Sept. 27th-29th so I can do the party. 

I thought I read somewhere on this thread or the older 1 that the 1st party is really busy. Is this true? 

Also, I get in early Thursday so I will have all day Thurs and Fri, doing the Haunts Tour Thursday and the party Fri. (Cheaper than the UE). Sat I'll be there until around 2. Getting on _all _the rides isn't a priority, ~ I'm there this wknd for 4 days. It's more of seeing all of the decorations and activities for Halloween. Don't get me wrong, I'll ride as many as I can, I just want to make sure that 2 1/2 days is enough to take it all in. The other option I'm playing w/ is if you don't think I can get it all in maybe, is keeping the Sat the 13th date as well and going down for just that Sat & Sun. Do you guys think I can get all the Halloween stuff in in 1 wknd or will I need to go down that extra wknd?

Thanks!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

are you sure its cheaper than the ue? (do you care bout the parade or fireworks?) if so the ue may be worth it) its 108 pp and has tour and party together


----------



## Goofy_Mom

kim3339 said:


> Advice from the experts ~ I was all set to go the 11th-14th, but couldn't get time off from work. I'm now going Sept. 27th-29th so I can do the party.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere on this thread or the older 1 that the 1st party is really busy. Is this true?
> 
> Also, I get in early Thursday so I will have all day Thurs and Fri, doing the Haunts Tour Thursday and the party Fri. (Cheaper than the UE). Sat I'll be there until around 2. Getting on _all _the rides isn't a priority, ~ I'm there this wknd for 4 days. It's more of seeing all of the decorations and activities for Halloween. Don't get me wrong, I'll ride as many as I can, I just want to make sure that 2 1/2 days is enough to take it all in. The other option I'm playing w/ is if you don't think I can get it all in maybe, is keeping the Sat the 13th date as well and going down for just that Sat & Sun. Do you guys think I can get all the Halloween stuff in in 1 wknd or will I need to go down that extra wknd?
> 
> Thanks!



If you're going solo, you can probably get all your must do's crossed off your list.  If you've got little ones in tow, it may be a little harder to squeeze in all your fun.  If you're main objective, however, is to do all the "halloween" stuff, you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## seadd67

When we goto WDW for MNSSHP we go twice, Is the DL MNSSHP need to go twice?.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

We are going to the party Friday, October 12, and our goal is to meet characters, see the fireworks, and see the parade. What is the best place to get all these done?


----------



## kim3339

JadeDarkstar said:


> are you sure its cheaper than the ue? (do you care bout the parade or fireworks?) if so the ue may be worth it) its 108 pp and has tour and party together



It's a _little _cheaper. The CM said the tour w/ the AP discount is $54 and the party on Fri is $46, so $8 cheaper. I do want to see the parade & fireworks, do you get special seating w/ both ~ she didn't mention anything.



Goofy_Mom said:


> If you're going solo, you can probably get all your must do's crossed off your list.  If you've got little ones in tow, it may be a little harder to squeeze in all your fun.  If you're main objective, however, is to do all the "halloween" stuff, you shouldn't have a problem



Thanks! I'll be by myself so that makes it a little easier. Good to know that it can be done. I love the rides and would love to go on everything, but I've never been for Halloween before so want to make sure I get everything in experience/decorations-wise. And b/w the Tour, Party and FPs, I figure I can get on the themed rides at the very least. Any other rides'll just be a bonus!


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Eeee-va said:


> KiwiMouseGirl, I couldn't follow exactly what days you were considering going to Disneyland? (San Diego is kind of a trip from Anaheim.  If you are doing Sea World AND San Diego Zoo, I think I would stay a couple days in San Diego, instead of making Anaheim my "base." Knotts from Anaheim is fine.)
> 
> Halloweentime usually starts mid-to-late September, and I think the last day for Halloweentime is usually (but not always) October 31.  It could possibly go a few days later; I think it has some years.
> 
> Historically, I understand crowds are lower for 1-2 weeks immediately following Halloween (with shorter hours), and there are quite a few Christmas decorations up during that period. But Christmastime does not officially start until about mid-November.  So you will not get the whole feel of Christmastime. I find Christmastime a more magical period than Halloweentime, even though I adore dressing up in costumes, which adults can do at the separate ticket Halloween parties.  If you love villains or have never experienced Halloween, you may prefer Halloweentime though!
> 
> So there may not be a way for you to truly see both holidays.  But if you want to see some Christmas decorations and some Halloween, it does sound like your later set of dates may work, depending on how long you spend before entering Disney. If your visit to Disneyland includes a few days after Halloween, you _may_ be able to see regular Space Mountain, which I find superior to its Halloween Ghost Galaxy overlay.
> 
> It's nearly certain that if you go after October 20, It's a Small World will be closed, unless you visit near or at the start of Christmastime.  October and November are still considered "off-season"--though October can get quite crowded--so it's fairly likely, though not certain, that one major ride, and a few smaller ones, will be down for maintenance during your visit.  If you went after Christmastime officially starts, there may be fewer rehabs...last year Pirates of the Caribbean was being refurbished for a few months, until right around Thanksgiving (second to last week in November) and this year I believe Indiana Jones will be down from September through early December. Those are examples of recent past schedules. Next year it's rumored that Big Thunder Mountain Railroad will have its time under refurb, but that's still just (believable) rumors which may or may not be true during your visit.
> 
> Have a great trip, whenever you go!



Sorry! Proposed itinerary is as follows;

Fly out of Auckland airport
Arrive LAX on the same day
Check into hotel and spend the rest of the day at downtown disney
SeaWorld
Shopping Day
San Diego Zoo
Shopping Day
Knotts
Move to Paradise Pier Hotel
Disney
Disney
Disney
Rest Day
Disney
Disney
Disney
Disney
Check out of PP, bus to L.A
Universal Studios
Explore Hollywood
Six Flags
Spare Day - More exploring??
Check out of hotel - Fly homeeeeee

We were thinking about staying in San Diego for afew days, but the ammount of time 'travelling' was adding up and I can't take a whole heap more time off work than what's already planned. it would be fine if we were going to travel and do an attraction on the same day (eg, travel back from San Diego and then go to Disneyland) but we are  the avid arrive 30-40 minutes before park opening time. When I went in April the few hours between opening and mid day were invaluable. Walking onto every ride! Short lines for characters! It was great! Because Halloween isn't a largely celebrated holiday in New Zealand i'm really looking foward to seeing Disneyland all decked out! I think I may just pass on dancing this year and continue with our original plan of early October for travel. What are the crowds like at Disney around the first 2 weeks of October? I'm hoping that even if it's busy we can do alot of touring in the morning and rest in the afternoon. Returning to the parks at night for more touring (providing MNSSHP isn't on)


----------



## JadeDarkstar

yes you get seats for the parade eathier by small world or castle. im gona find out how to get seats by the castle because then we can see the fireworks too for 8 more id do the UE to get the good seats.


----------



## kim3339

JadeDarkstar said:


> yes you get seats for the parade eathier by small world or castle. im gona find out how to get seats by the castle because then we can see the fireworks too for 8 more id do the UE to get the good seats.



Thanks for that! I'm down there this Fri, so I think I'll just stop by the Tour booth.


----------



## Mel522

KiwiMouseGirl said:


> Hello Disers!  You probably dont know me as im a bit of a lurker here on the Halloween thread, but have decided to finally show myself  Now, I think I may end up in a bit of a dilemma, but im hoping that you will be able to help me. My friend Alicia and myself are currently planning our trip to Disneyland for the Halloween season of 2013. We are planning on arriving late in September and staying somewhere like the tropicanna or carousel inn. We will do SeaWorld, San Diego Zoo, Knotts and some shopping. We are then moving to the Paradise Pier hotel where we will stay for around 8-9 nights with 7 days in the parks (*We wont be getting annual passes, and if our travel agent cant get us 7 day hopper passes we will just get a 5 day and 2 pay park hopper pass. Not a biggie for us*) We will then go to L.A where we will do Universal Studios, Six Flags and some exploring around Hollywood. The only issue is that I may be doing competitive dancing next year, and nationals is on Labour weekend. I couldnt afford to miss 3 weeks of practice so would have to leave for the trip on the Monday after (20th of October) If we still did our original plan of San Diego and other attractions first THEN Disney, would we miss out on the Halloween season? Or would we catch half of Halloween and Half of the Christmas overlay? If push comes to shove ill either be choosing Disney over dancing, or switching our Halloween vacation to a Christmas one. Help? Thoughts?



If you plan on getting a 5 day hopper and a 2 day hopper, it would be cheaper to get an deluxe AP.  For this year, there doesn't seem to be blackouts for the time frame your looking at, so as long as it stays the same next year, you would be fine.  

Since you plan on going to the San Diego Zoo and Sea World, I would suggest staying a few nights in San Diego.  The drive between Anaheim and San Diego can be 1-2 hours depending on traffic.


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Mel522 said:


> If you plan on getting a 5 day hopper and a 2 day hopper, it would be cheaper to get an deluxe AP.  For this year, there doesn't seem to be blackouts for the time frame your looking at, so as long as it stays the same next year, you would be fine.
> 
> Since you plan on going to the San Diego Zoo and Sea World, I would suggest staying a few nights in San Diego.  The drive between Anaheim and San Diego can be 1-2 hours depending on traffic.



We have been thinking about MAYBE getting annual passes. But being in New Zealand I don't know if I would be back to use it before it expired. Maybe i'll have to con miss Disneydreamsdancer into a trip in 2014  The only reason we wanted hopper tickets is to use the magic morning. But we are planning on staying at the Paradise Pier hotel, so as long as they continue the Early Entry scheme into when we are planning on going. Deluxe AP's might be the way to go.


----------



## Mel522

KiwiMouseGirl said:


> We have been thinking about MAYBE getting annual passes. But being in New Zealand I don't know if I would be back to use it before it expired. Maybe i'll have to con miss Disneydreamsdancer into a trip in 2014  The only reason we wanted hopper tickets is to use the magic morning. But we are planning on staying at the Paradise Pier hotel, so as long as they continue the Early Entry scheme into when we are planning on going. Deluxe AP's might be the way to go.



The reason I suggested an AP is that a 2 day hopper is $200 and a 5 day is $290 bringing your total to $490 per person.  A deluxe AP is $469 ($21 cheaper,) so regardless if you make another trip, it's still cheaper.  The prices will probably be different next year, but I bet it will still be better to get an AP.


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Mel522 said:


> The reason I suggested an AP is that a 2 day hopper is $200 and a 5 day is $290 bringing your total to $490 per person.  A deluxe AP is $469 ($21 cheaper,) so regardless if you make another trip, it's still cheaper.  The prices will probably be different next year, but I bet it will still be better to get an AP.



That's true! As long as they keep Early Entry for DLR hotel guests we will most likely be getting AP's. If I do get an AP I might try and shedule in another trip and get a Premium AP, so I can go whenever during the year


----------



## ams1201

My husband wants to know if it is possible to use one of our park hopper days as a separate admission to a Halloween party.


----------



## JacksGirlz

You need a separate ticket for the Halloween Party.


----------



## Eeee-va

Mel522 said:


> Since you plan on going to the San Diego Zoo and Sea World, I would suggest staying a few nights in San Diego.  The drive between Anaheim and San Diego can be 1-2 hours depending on traffic.



This is what I was trying to imply, only I did so less eloquently!  Assuming your later dates of October 20 like you said, this seems to be your current schedule? I might have misinterpreted some of the transitions.

10/20 - Fly out of Auckland airport
Arrive LAX on the same day
Check into hotel and spend the rest of the day at downtown disney
10/21 - Drive 1.5-2 hours to Sea World; visit Sea World;drive 1.5-2 hours to get back to Anaheim
10/22 - Shopping Day
10/23 - Drive 1.5-2 hours to San Diego Zoo; visit zoo; drive 1.5-2 hours to get back to Anaheim
10/24 - Shopping Day
10/25 - Knotts
10/26 - Move to Paradise Pier Hotel
Disney
10/27 - Disney
10/28 - Disney
10/29 - Rest Day
10/30 - Disney
10/31 - Disney
11/1 - Disney
11/2 - Disney
Check out of PP, bus to L.A
11/3 - Universal Studios
11/4 - Explore Hollywood
11/5 - Six Flags
11/6 - Spare Day - More exploring??
11/7 - Check out of hotel - Fly homeeeeee

You won't be able to make Christmastime unless you leave much later and also readjust your dates. If Christmas decorations are a priority, I'd think about pushing Disney closer to the end by a couple days.

If you got an AP, assuming blockouts are like they are now--you could go to the parks on your Downtown Disney day, visit for a couple hours on your rest day, etc. Of course, if you need an enforced rest day, maybe you should buy 7 days separately! 

If I were planning, I'd think about doing this.  (It would get you into the Paradise Pier a day early, but in a trip this big, that's a pretty small addition.) If you had an AP, I'd visit the parks a bit more.

10/20 - Fly out of Auckland airport
Arrive LAX on the same day
Check into hotel and spend the rest of the day at downtown disney (or if you have an AP, visit Disneyland for a few hours, or if you think you'd be up to it, just go down to San Diego now)
10/21 - Drive down to San Diego (1.5-2 hours); check into hotel; shop, visit Old Town San Diego or Maritime Museum if you feel like it
10/22 - Sea World
10/23 - Shopping/other activities in San Diego
10/24 - San Diego Zoo
10/25 - Drive to Knotts (1.5-2 hours?); if in the budget, check into Paradise Pier that night

Then Disney/etc.

Even if you buy a 5-day pass to get 1 Magic Morning (which shouldn't be needed if you are in the Paradise Pier), you can upgrade a 5-day pass to a Deluxe AP later in your trip.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

lol to do halloween and christmas youd have to go oct 30th lol and stay 20days i think


----------



## Davids-Coco

JadeDarkstar said:


> lol to do halloween and christmas youd have to go oct 30th lol and stay 20days i think


Generally Christmas starts after labor day weekend. So you could probably do about 15 days instead and get 1 of each.


----------



## KalamityJane

Davids-Coco said:


> Generally Christmas starts after labor day weekend. So you could probably do about 15 days instead and get 1 of each.


I think you mean Veteran's Day weekend?


----------



## Eeee-va

IF my math was right (big "if"), it looks like KiwiMouseGirl has about 22 days in the states, give or take. So rearranging the start date COULD make it possible to see Disneyland at Halloween and Christmastime both.

If in 2013, Christmastime starts Monday, November 11, or even Friday, November 15, 22 days would give at least 2-3 days to see Disneyland during each holiday period (end of Halloweentime and start of Christmastime), and a few days in the middle as well.  

One problem is that would require a split stay at DL, which it doesn't sound like KiwiMouseGirl wanted to do...from her itinerary it looks like she has at least 3 different hotels already and if she stays in another hotel in San Diego, that could become 4.

Another option, of course, is 22 days at Disneyland.


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Your all full of awesome ideas!! The reason that we are planning on using Anaheim as a 'base' is because we can't legally drive in the U.S. We will only be 19 at the time, and as far as I'm aware you have to be 25 to apply for a drivers license for a different country (I'll have to google that one though) so we are using bus tours as our main means on transportation. Definitely considering getting annual passes now, as long as they continue early entry. I'm not a huge fans of lines, haha! And like to zip around and get most of my touring done before lunch, then do some more relaxing activities  I think I've decided not to dance next year. I've had this trip in the planning works since I got back from my last one, so dancing can wait till the year after next  looking forward to reading everyone's trip reports and seeing lots of photos after this Halloween!


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Strike and reverse the part about the license. You have to be 18 and hold a full new Zealand license  (we both currently only hold restricted's) so as long as one of us sits our full license test before we go we could drive. But the thought of driving on the other side of the road stresses me out, haha!


----------



## chickyann

KiwiMouseGirl said:
			
		

> Hello Disers!  You probably don’t know me as i’m a bit of a lurker here on the Halloween thread, but have decided to finally show myself  Now, I think I may end up in a bit of a dilemma, but im hoping that you will be able to help me. My friend Alicia and myself are currently planning our trip to Disneyland for the Halloween season of 2013. We are planning on arriving late in September and staying somewhere like the tropicanna or carousel inn. We will do SeaWorld, San Diego Zoo, Knotts and some shopping. We are then moving to the Paradise Pier hotel where we will stay for around 8-9 nights with 7 days in the parks (We won’t be getting annual passes, and if our travel agent can’t get us 7 day hopper passes we will just get a 5 day and 2 pay park hopper pass. Not a biggie for us) We will then go to L.A where we will do Universal Studios, Six Flags and some exploring around Hollywood. The only issue is that I may be doing competitive dancing next year, and nationals is on Labour weekend. I couldn’t afford to miss 3 weeks of practice so would have to leave for the trip on the Monday after (20th of October) If we still did our original plan of San Diego and other attractions first THEN Disney, would we miss out on the Halloween season? Or would we catch half of Halloween and Half of the Christmas overlay? If push comes to shove i’ll either be choosing Disney over dancing, or switching our Halloween vacation to a Christmas one. Help? Thoughts?



Hey just a quick question for your travel agent, us Aussie's can get 14 day hoppers, they are only cost a little more than the 5 day hopper.... Can you Kiwi's get them too? We have just bought some for our trip, hope you can too


----------



## Aussie Princess

chickyann said:
			
		

> Hey just a quick question for your travel agent, us Aussie's can get 14 day hoppers, they are only cost a little more than the 5 day hopper.... Can you Kiwi's get them too? We have just bought some for our trip, hope you can too



Where can you get these my travel agent only sold up to 5 days hoppers so I bought my 6 days pass before they disappeared


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Yes, you can see both holidays in one, long trip. It's what my family is doing. We'll arrive in LA on Oct 29, hit the parks on the 30th, and attend the MHP on Oct 31. We'll combine a couple of Disney days with three days in Carlsbad seeing Legoland and then return to Anaheim, check in to the PPH, and stay until the morning of Nov 13. So, we'll have one full official day of holiday time at Disney, plus a day or two of unofficial previews, I hope.

I would do anything for a PH greater than 5 days so we can actually enjoy our park days and see all the entertainment I want to catch with the shorter park hours of the "off" season.
Anyone know if DLR finally updated the calendar for October yet? I know there's a whole thread dedicated to frustrated people waiting to see the hours and show schedule!

ETA: On phone right now 4pm EDT with 714-781-TOUR for details on Happiest Haunts tour and the package. $108 for pkg, or $68 for tour alone, $54.40 for Disney Visa holders (the same for AP holders) to book tour alone. *And they let me book us in for Oct 31!!!!! *So the pkg is a bit of a discount compared to the two things purchased separately.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

try a ap it seems to be cheaper then a 5day +2 or 3 day hopper and it would give you money off at pph


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone 

I hope you can help a DL newbie 

I was going to try and book the Happy Haunts tour and had a couple of questions

Originally I was thinking that it would be best to book the tour on a different day to the Halloween Party as I figured you would actually miss a lot of the party if you did them both on the same night;  especially as part of the tour is over at DCA - have I got this wrong?

I know that if you book both the tour and party together there is a discount but surely with the tour starting at around 6pm and lasting around 3 hours you would actually miss most of the party?

I really want to see the parade and fireworks and take in as many attractions as possible 

With this in mind I was thinking of doing the tour on a Thursday and the party on a Friday 

Am I right in thinking you can only book 30 days in advance?

Please tell me if I am on the right track here, as I said, I am a total DL newbie


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

*Linda67*, the tours start earlier as well, to accommodate party goers. Mine starts at 3pm, just when we can enter the park with our MHP tickets, and ends between 6-6:30pm. So it does nick a bit into our party time, but I think getting seats & treats for young kids to see the parade is worth it. ;-)

*JadeDarkstar*, if you were talking to me in your previous post, yes, we've considered it, but I really resent having to shell out an extra $800 for my family to get APs that we can only use over a single trip because we won't be making the 5400-mile roundtrip trek twice in one year. It's $1100 for our 5-day PH, and then another $800 to get an extra couple of days? Maybe if I get a raise between now and then.  And right now, the PPH discount is 10% for APs--the same as for AAA/CAA members, so I already have the biggest discount available for now. TY for your advice.

Forgot to mention that I was charged $3 for shipping or something when I bought my UE packages. CM Linda and I both ended the call happily (I'm in sales, too, so I don't begrudge her her happiness at all) after her manager said she could sell me Oct 31 tickets today. Otherwise, I would have just bought MHP tix, secure that I got them before they sold out, and given up on the tour. (I didn't say that to her, but it's what would have happened.)


----------



## kim3339

Just saw this in the allears email. It has dates that the Ultimate Experience is offered and some little tidbits for those interested:

Disney's Happiest Haunts Guided Tour at Disneyland Park is offered each night from September 14 through October 31. The three-hour tour is led by a "Ghost Host," who takes you on an adventure as you track the mischievous Disney Villains and experience thrilling attractions. Each tour guest will receive a collectible souvenir pin and a tasty treat. _For even more Halloween fun, be sure to ask about the "Ultimate Experience": On select nights, you can combine the tour with the trick-or-treating fun of Mickey's Halloween Party. The Ultimate Experience is available on September 28 and October 2, 5, 9, 12, 15, 19, 23, 26, 29 and 31. For pricing and booking information (and to find out about a special discounts) call 714-781-TOUR (8687)._


----------



## iKristin

I think they're torturing us with the schedule...I have been watching it for almost 2 weeks and it's been froze with the last day of September 29th since then. They don't want us to see Octobers schedule


----------



## Linda67

TigerlilyAJ said:
			
		

> Linda67, the tours start earlier as well, to accommodate party goers. Mine starts at 3pm, just when we can enter the park with our MHP tickets, and ends between 6-6:30pm. So it does nick a bit into our party time, but I think getting seats & treats for young kids to see the parade is worth it. ;-)
> .)



This is great info, thanks
I didn't realise that the tour starts earlier on party nights so I am  going to try and book the tour as the same night as the party
Unfortunately I have already purchased a separate ticket for the party so I doubt I will be able to get the UE discount but I don't mind paying for the tour separately now that I know the timings
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## dolphingirl47

I finally had some time to find some photos for this week's theme:


----------



## modegard

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Forgot to mention that I was charged $3 for shipping or something when I bought my UE packages. CM Linda and I both ended the call happily (I'm in sales, too, so I don't begrudge her her happiness at all) after her manager said she could sell me Oct 31 tickets today. Otherwise, I would have just bought MHP tix, secure that I got them before they sold out, and given up on the tour. (I didn't say that to her, but it's what would have happened.)



Thank for the tip!  I just bought our UE tickets for October 9th.  They did not say anything about waiting until 30 days out - just sold me the tickets.  Since I am in Canada they want me to pick up my tickets at the ticket booth though, they did not want to mail them out.  

Very exciting!  I can hardly wait!


----------



## pasofan

Yea!!  I was able to book the Ultimate Experience for October 19.  Now if they will just release the hours after September 29!


----------



## bakerudall

Do photopass photographers remain throughout MHP?


----------



## iKristin

Yes they do, but mainly with characters only


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Question time again! I was talked around by my dance partner to compete next year. All previous holiday plans out the window!! Looks like we will be doing the last week and a bit of October or waiting a few weeks longer and going during the Christmas overlay. I'm just wondering what the crowds are like from the 20th of October till the 31st? I've heard the 31st it crazy busy. Depending on if this is true we may or may not avoid Disneyland on that day. Crowds?! Crowds?! Crowds?!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Dolphingirl47, great photos! There is not enough Mexican culture here in Canada, so I'm trying to explain Dia de los Muertos to the kids to prepare them.

Modegard, ah, good to know! I paid for my tickets (and my Photopass Plus) with my Disney Visa (I'm a dual citizen), so they sent them to my US address.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

KiwiMouseGirl said:


> Question time again! I was talked around by my dance partner to compete next year. All previous holiday plans out the window!! Looks like we will be doing the last week and a bit of October or waiting a few weeks longer and going during the Christmas overlay. I'm just wondering what the crowds are like from the 20th of October till the 31st? I've heard the 31st it crazy busy. Depending on if this is true we may or may not avoid Disneyland on that day. Crowds?! Crowds?! Crowds?!



what are your possible Christmas time dates?  The closer you get to Christmas day, the more crazy it's going to be.  And the week after Christmas to New Years, forget it.  Mad crazy, like sholder-to-sholder-doing-the-inch-walk crazy.  With your October dates it may get a little busy on the weekends and Halloween, but the other days should be nice.


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Goofy_Mom said:


> what are your possible Christmas time dates?  The closer you get to Christmas day, the more crazy it's going to be.  And the week after Christmas to New Years, forget it.  Mad crazy, like sholder-to-sholder-doing-the-inch-walk crazy.  With your October dates it may get a little busy on the weekends and Halloween, but the other days should be nice.



Would be right at the start of the Holiday overlay. So mid-ish november. But i'd like to try and avoid thanksgiving. We're going to be getting delux AP's, so will most likely be in and out of Disney all the time over the course of our trip.

When I buy my delux AP for October next year, can I upgrade to a Premium AP anytime before it expires? I muight try and squeeze in another trip before it expires, but don't want to have to worry about blockout dates or anything.


----------



## Eeee-va

KiwiMouseGirl said:


> When I buy my delux AP for October next year, can I upgrade to a Premium AP anytime before it expires? I muight try and squeeze in another trip before it expires, but don't want to have to worry about blockout dates or anything.



Yes, but if the price for Premium increases before then (likely), you'll have to pay the difference between what you paid for Deluxe and what Premium costs when you upgrade. If you are going just one blockout day it may be more cost-effective to just purchase a blockout day ticket for that day, since you have no use for parking. Especially if the price for Premium increases.

As for Disneyland at Halloweentime, I'm sure the Halloween night (10/31) parties do get crazy-busy...but are you ever going to get the chance to celebrate American Halloween again?    (Unless you don't have any interest in celebrating Halloween, in which case, yes, I would stay away.)

Otherwise, weekdays are probably less crowded than weekends around Halloween...hopefully others can give better crowd tips!


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Eeee-va said:


> Yes, but if the price for Premium increases before then (likely), you'll have to pay the difference between what you paid for Deluxe and what Premium costs when you upgrade. If you are going just one blockout day it may be more cost-effective to just purchase a blockout day ticket for that day, since you have no use for parking. Especially if the price for Premium increases.
> 
> As for Disneyland at Halloweentime, I'm sure the Halloween night (10/31) parties do get crazy-busy...but are you ever going to get the chance to celebrate American Halloween again?    (Unless you don't have any interest in celebrating Halloween, in which case, yes, I would stay away.)
> 
> Otherwise, weekdays are probably less crowded than weekends around Halloween...hopefully others can give better crowd tips!



Thats okay. Im happy paying the difference. Im quite excited about getting an annual pass now! It will be awesome to be able to pop in and out of the parks as we please, even on days that we have planned to just 'rest' (no resting for me...i'll be at Disneyland!!)

Im super excited to experiance Halloween and am already thinking of cool idea's for mine and my friends costume! Hopefully I can think of something matching or co-ordinating!!  

I'm planning on writing up some touring plans of my own, taking my 'knowledge' of what worked for us last time to maximise our time in the parks, and we wouldn't be stuck wondering what to do next. Weekends we will probably end up touring in the morning. Watching shows and parades in the afternoon, then dinner reservations and some night time entertainment  So excited


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Elk Grove Chris said:


>



Chris,
The color in your photos is absolutely breathtaking!  Can't wait to see this in person!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *Corinna and Chris*, and all the previous Dia de los Muertos Theme Week contributors, for the amazing photos!!!

Remember, there is a new theme week beginning here tomorrow!  What will the new theme be?  Hmmm... That's for me to know and you to find out!  Muahahahahahahaha!!!



​

Oh, and for anyone who is considering a Christmas/holiday trip to DLR at any point in the future, or if you have some photos you'd like to share from a previous holiday trip in the Christmas Superthread, we began Theme Week #1 in that thread this past Monday and would love for you to join in!  The theme is Main Street, and it begins with this post, on Page 180.  

If you have never been to DLR during the holiday season, it is breathtaking - and Main Street is a true highlight. We've had some astoundingly good Main Street pictures shared thus far by Mike, Bret, Vanessa, Minnie Sue Oz, TK, Goofy_Mom and DTDkettleCORNfan.  There will be a new Christmas Superthread Theme Week on Monday/Labor Day.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Can't wait to find out what theme you have in mind for tomorrow, Ms. Evil Sherry!!


----------



## iKristin

They finally updated the Disneyland.com calendar up to October 11th. I still don't see Big Thunder Mountain on the list of closed attractions??


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Friday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Its time for the Theme Week Friday Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*...Only 14 Days Until 





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


_*And with the new week comes a new Disneyland Resort Halloween theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's Halloween Time festivities each week until the 2012 merriment officially begins on Friday, September 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 9/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the Halloween season at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/overlooked by others.

Last week we visited the spiritual Dia de los Muertos display in Frontierland.  Before that we strolled along Main Street and enjoyed the Pumpkin Festival, as well as many wonderful window displays.  The week before that we celebrated Autumn with a trip to the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack and admired the intricately carved character pumpkins tucked away at the Halloween Round-Up.  Prior to that, we took a little trip into the twisted mind of Jack Skellington and his Haunted Mansion Holiday overlay.  Including todays theme, there will be 9 more themes to come over the next month: 3 weekly Friday countdowns for 8/31, 9/7 and 9/14, and 6 mini-themes  one each day, from 9/8-9/13, leading up to the seasons start date.



No matter what time of year youve visited Disneyland Resort, chances are that you have probably stopped to look in a shop for that perfect souvenir or grabbed a snack or drink at some point in the trip*_





*In the Spotlight this Week...... **

SPOOKY TREATS & TREASURES
(a.k.a. Food and Merchandise)!!!*​




_*During Halloween Time at Disneyland, youll find that the array of goodies  both of the edible and non-edible varieties  is fun and frightfulboth sweet and sinfuland usually quite tempting!!




Treats - mostly from 2011



(Jack Skellington Apple - from 2010)








(Cookies)
























(The Ghost Mickey bucket comes in a larger size  which serves as a popcorn bucket or treat collector  and a slightly smaller size, which is a lantern)









(Assorted other treats)





























Treasures - all from 2011



(Antenna toppers)













(T-shirts)










(Ears!)













(Pins)








(Plush)


















(Shot glasses/votive holders)





















​
*_


_* Please feel free to post your photos of the Spooky Treats & Treasures around Disneyland Resort all this week!!!!!

*_


----------



## deejdigsdis

Another great theme, Sherry!

Here are a few more:






Holidays collide...


































































You can kind of see my favorite Halloween shirt in the window reflection.


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *deej*!  The "Treats & Treasures" theme is truly one of my favorite themes (in both this thread and the Christmas thread).  

Your pictures are, as always, colorful and amazing! 

By the way, we're still waiting for you over in the Christmas Superthread.  Hint hint.  It's Main Street theme week there until Monday, when a new theme will be announced!


----------



## I'm mikey

I have very few food and merchadise pictures from 2010, but heres what i have


----------



## Goofy_Mom

oooooo!!!! Treats and Treasures!!! My wallet is quivering with fear


----------



## modegard

Goofy_Mom said:


> oooooo!!!! Treats and Treasures!!! My wallet is quivering with fear



Mine too!  I just spent $300 at the disney online store on Halloween t-shirts and stuff.    Luckily my husband humors my addiction and the kids are as Disney I am.  I am thinking an extra suitcase or two will be required to haul everything back home after our October trip.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

oh yes thank you that was good i loved it makes me want to go right now


----------



## chickyann

Aussie Princess said:
			
		

> Where can you get these my travel agent only sold up to 5 days hoppers so I bought my 6 days pass before they disappeared



They are available on Expedia.com.au, we get ours through flight centre, I 'm not sure who else sells them


----------



## Aussie Princess

chickyann said:
			
		

> They are available on Expedia.com.au, we get ours through flight centre, I 'm not sure who else sells them



Thanks for that I don't think I'll ever need a 14 day pass but good to know Escape travel only do  5 day hoppers


----------



## seadd67

love the pic of the treats, its funny i was just telling my DS how poor I am going to be from DL and MNSSHP LOL


----------



## tksbaskets

OK, life has been a bit nuts getting the boys off for their senior year of college and following along with my favorite trip reporters and Christmas time super thread.  How did I miss that this superthread had turned into part 3???  

I'm now subscribed and 24 pages behind.  Time to get a nice beverage and catch up.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> OK, life has been a bit nuts getting the boys off for their senior year of college and following along with my favorite trip reporters and Christmas time super thread.  How did I miss that this superthread had turned into part 3???
> 
> I'm now subscribed and 24 pages behind.  Time to get a nice beverage and catch up.



I was wondering where you'd been, *TK*!  I mean, of course, I have seen you over in the TR's and in the Christmas thread but I wondered if you had somehow overlooked this thread!  I was wondering why you hadn't contributed any photos to the Theme Weeks when I was mentioning the Halloween Theme Weeks in Bret's TR and in my TR, and even in the Christmas Superthread!  Glad to finally have you aboard!  Better late than never.

We are now in the 5th Theme Week of the Halloween Time countdown.  "Treats & Treasures."  There is one more major theme next Friday, and then a mini-daily theme each day between 9/7 and 9/14.  And on 9/14 it will be a Miscellaneous day for all the extra Theme Week photos that people want to post that didn't make it in to previous Theme Weeks, or whatever they choose to post.


----------



## Eeee-va

iKristin said:


> They finally updated the Disneyland.com calendar up to October 11th. I still don't see Big Thunder Mountain on the list of closed attractions??



Still hoping the BTMRR rumor was false!

These are all from October 2010.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I was wondering where you'd been, *TK*!  I mean, of course, I have seen you over in the TR's and in the Christmas thread but I wondered if you had somehow overlooked this thread!  I was wondering why you hadn't contributed any photos to the Theme Weeks when I was mentioning the Halloween Theme Weeks in Bret's TR and in my TR, and even in the Christmas Superthread!  Glad to finally have you aboard!  Better late than never.
> 
> We are now in the 5th Theme Week of the Halloween Time countdown.  "Treats & Treasures."  There is one more major theme next Friday, and then a mini-daily theme each day between 9/7 and 9/14.  And on 9/14 it will be a Miscellaneous day for all the extra Theme Week photos that people want to post that didn't make it in to previous Theme Weeks, or whatever they choose to post.



I know right??  Guess all my photos will be in the misc. daily countdowns.  I read comments in the other threads but never connected the dots that I wasn't getting any daily emails saying the Halloween thread had been updated.  Perhaps I shouldn't admit that....


----------



## mvf-m11c

Little late tonight, but here are pics of the treats and treasures during the Halloween season






























Last year's popcorn bucket










Mickey Popcorn bucket from 2010. I remember this bucket a lot since they were sold out that year.





MHP merchandise from 2010


----------



## Arizona Rita

Oh sweet DLH Superthread! I have missed you. I have stayed off due to a dreadful thing called work and the other thing called life!
You are my inspiration for my Halloween scrapbooks and swapping and getting to Oct 11th will be much easier with you!

Ok, thats my love letter to this wonderful site of Sheri's!
I hereforth promise to look at this site once a day until at least Nov 10th!

How is everyone? Getting excited for your trips? 41 days and counting here!
Thanks everyone for posting all of the great photos!
I have alot of reading to catch up on so hope everyone has a super day!


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm hungry now and want to spend money on Halloween stuff!


----------



## dhorner233

tksbaskets said:


> I'm hungry now and want to spend money on Halloween stuff!



I feel the same way!  These treats look so good! I can't wait to spend my money!!


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Oh my gosh!!  I have to have one of those coffin popcorn buckets.....do you think they will have them again this year or do they change them out every year?  Boo hoo if they do.  I may just have to go take a look on ebay!!  LOL!


----------



## Chereya

tksbaskets said:


> I'm hungry now and want to spend money on Halloween stuff!



Lol! Me tooo!


----------



## Vala

Carrie in AZ said:


> Oh my gosh!!  I have to have one of those coffin popcorn buckets.....do you think they will have them again this year or do they change them out every year?  Boo hoo if they do.  I may just have to go take a look on ebay!!  LOL!



I got one last year.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

You could also get those NBC coffin buckets with a sammich deal they had at the French Quarter.  Hopfully they bring them back, they are high on my "must get" list.


----------



## Eeee-va

Goofy_Mom said:


> You could also get those NBC coffin buckets with a sammich deal they had at the French Quarter.  Hopfully they bring them back, they are high on my "must get" list.



In my opinion the sandwich was a much better deal. It was maybe a few dollars more than a popcorn, and you got a sandwich and I think chips as well!

Of course, I didn't actually taste the sandwich. Maybe it was awful or something!


----------



## Sherry E

*TK -*

Oh, I see...it sounds like you missed the switch to this new home when we almost hit the 250-page point in the last thread.  And so, at a quick glance, if you were just skimming down the page of the main DL forum and you saw the title of this thread, it probably looked almost like the last thread and you wouldn't have suspected that anything was different.

In any case, you're here now and that's what's important!  I know you'll have some great photos to share.  Do you have any Treat/Treasure pics to throw into the mix this week?






*Bret*, I see that you got in a great post with wonderful pictures last night - which surprised me, as I know you're off at the anime show.  I didn't expect any theme week contributions from you until you returned.  Thank you, Bret!





*Eeee-va*, I must say that I always love your photos (in both this thread and the Christmas thread), because you always feature Duffy or some other kind of character against a backdrop that fits the theme or is somehow interacting with something within the theme!  I get a kick out of those shots - they bring a smile to my face every time!



*Mike* - it's okay that you didn't have too many food/merchandise photos.  They're still crystal clear and fantastic.  Your photos are always amazing, as we all know.  Plus - and I don't want to give anything away - but I think that next Friday's theme will be a bonanza for you (and for Bret, too, actually).  It's a broad theme, with lots of things to take photos of.  I know that you will have no shortage of pictures to share!



Hi, *Rita*!  Welcome back!!  I'm so glad you're enjoying this thread (when you have time to visit it).  Thank you for the kind words, as always.


----------



## seadd67

So I was looking and I did not see anything on the boo to you parade?, does DL have that like WDW?


----------



## L1l1y2

So I called this afternoon to book the tour for the day of the party I had purchased tickets to.  Since I didn't know about the UE at the time.  At first she wasn't able to do it.  Aparantley you can't just book the evening tour that occurs just before the party.  It can only be booked by doing the UE. My CM who was helping me was able to help me by having me puchase completely new UE tix and refunded me for my party tix.  Hopefully the refund goes through.  Just wanted to give anyone a heads up that had my same thinking.  Sometimes I feel so lost with this stuff.


----------



## Eeee-va

seadd67 said:


> So I was looking and I did not see anything on the boo to you parade?, does DL have that like WDW?



We have a "cavalcade" (I'd call it a small parade). Not like I've heard WDW's parade is, but a fun little thing to watch.


----------



## princesszelda

We will be there on halloween.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Our vacation is just around the corner. I love seeing my countdown each time I post. 

My DS4 is very excited about his costume. I let him pick whatever he wanted. He decided on a zebra. The little guy will be an elephant. My DH wasn't thrilled about dressing up but I think I have him convinced to be a safari guide. 

Very excited to see Carsland and Halloween for the very first time. Hoping DCA has Halloween decorations too. 

Starting to feel sad that my AP will expire in January.


----------



## tksbaskets

Here is a contribution:





This is what I chose and then to my DISmay took a bite of the Mickey chocolate piece before I took a picture.  What was I thinking?? You can hardly tell right? 






Would any DL trip be complete without the obligatory mug?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

where do you get the mug ohhhhh


----------



## laura&fam

Those treats looks so good!  We've usually skipped the treats because with 3 kids they add up fast but maybe we'll have to splurge at least once this trip.  Besides we can share the popcorn (see how well I can justify)!


----------



## princesszelda

Where did you get the mug?  I have to have it.


----------



## revwog1974

tksbaskets said:


> Would any DL trip be complete without the obligatory mug?



I've never seen these mugs and now I find myself filled with a crazy desire to have a villain mug.  Where does one get a mug like that?


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

L1l1y2 said:


> So I called this afternoon to book the tour for the day of the party I had purchased tickets to.  Since I didn't know about the UE at the time.  At first she wasn't able to do it.  Aparantley you can't just book the evening tour that occurs just before the party.  It can only be booked by doing the UE. My CM who was helping me was able to help me by having me puchase completely new UE tix and refunded me for my party tix.  Hopefully the refund goes through.  Just wanted to give anyone a heads up that had my same thinking.  Sometimes I feel so lost with this stuff.



Glad you were able to "upgrade" from mere party to full UE tickets. I was told on multiple occasions before the tours went on sale that I would not be able to do this. But then again, I was told repeatedly that I would have to wait until Oct 1 to book my Oct 31 UE (  at *Princesszelda*) but booked 4 UEs for Oct 31 a few days ago! I think it is perfectly reasonable, and it's good to hear some CMs/managers can see the light. You aren't asking for a true "refund." You just want the party++. 
I'm so grateful for our party day at DL given the current hardships in getting PHs of more than five days. This will be sort of a sixth day for us, which at $108 costs less than even a child's one-day PH ($118). Yes, we lose the first six hours of park time, but instead we get a tour, seats and treats for a parade, special fireworks, and all the party fun, which my older two see as Trick-or-Treating on steroids.

The treats look great, and I hope they give us a decent one with our hot chocolate for the cavalcade/parade. (As someone with 2, 4, and 7yo children, a smaller, shorter "cavalcade" sounds just fine for lesser attention spans!)
I, too, am entranced by the villain mug.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Glad you were able to "upgrade" from mere party to full UE tickets. I was told on multiple occasions before the tours went on sale that I would not be able to do this. But then again, I was told repeatedly that I would have to wait until Oct 1 to book my Oct 31 UE (  at *Princesszelda*) but booked 4 UEs for Oct 31 a few days ago! I think it is perfectly reasonable, and it's good to hear some CMs/managers can see the light. You aren't asking for a true "refund." You just want the party++.
> I'm so grateful for our party day at DL given the current hardships in getting PHs of more than five days. This will be sort of a sixth day for us, which at $108 costs less than even a child's one-day PH ($118). Yes, we lose the first six hours of park time, but instead we get a tour, seats and treats for a parade, special fireworks, and all the party fun, which my older two see as Trick-or-Treating on steroids.
> 
> The treats look great, and I hope they give us a decent one with our hot chocolate for the cavalcade/parade. (As someone with 2, 4, and 7yo children, a smaller, shorter "cavalcade" sounds just fine for lesser attention spans!)
> I, too, am entranced by the villain mug.



I'm pretty sure you have to have use your park ticket for the tour. I would double check that, if I were you.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

theworldneedscolor said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to have use your park ticket for the tour. I would double check that, if I were you.



It's definitely worth checking, just to be safe, but it would make no sense. I am using my MHP ticket to enter the park. My party starts at 6pm, so I can enter the park at 3pm, the time of my tour. I should not need a regular park ticket any more than other MHP guest who wants to enter at that time.


----------



## tksbaskets

JadeDarkstar said:


> where do you get the mug ohhhhh



I got the mug at the little stand that is across from Haunted Mansion.  Harbour Galley.  It came with your beverage of choice.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

how much  was it, was it this year or last year i hope they have one like that this year


----------



## Mel522

TigerlilyAJ said:


> It's definitely worth checking, just to be safe, but it would make no sense. I am using my MHP ticket to enter the park. My party starts at 6pm, so I can enter the park at 3pm, the time of my tour. I should not need a regular park ticket any more than other MHP guest who wants to enter at that time.



In the past, the tour has gone to both DLP and DCA.  So in order to do the tour you would need a ticket to get into DCA.  You'll want to call and check on that.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i called and wwas told starts in dl and i wont need a ticket to get in dca by the lady on the phone who went to ask a manger my party ticket will work for the UE tour


----------



## laura&fam

JadeDarkstar said:


> i called and wwas told starts in dl and i wont need a ticket to get in dca by the lady on the phone who went to ask a manger my party ticket will work for the UE tour



I would suggest that you write down the date and time you called and the persons name (if you remember it).  I have run into problems before with hotels and things where the person on the phone told me wrong.  If I can back it up with "I spoke to so and so on such and such a date" they always honor it even if it is wrong.

Just saying because the CM on the phone don't always seem to have the correct answers.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ya well today found out tour don't have the parade any more.


----------



## tksbaskets

JadeDarkstar said:


> how much  was it, was it this year or last year i hope they have one like that this year



It was very reasonable.  Under $10 with the drink.  It was 2010 so who knows what might be out there now.


----------



## princesszelda

I got a different one in 2010. I hope they have this one again this year.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i hope its there or another one with Melifcent or al the villens are there this year ty


----------



## QueenBeeMB

I think I am missing something.

I see a lot of talk about the tour, and i think that is the happy haunts tour. But I am also seeing UE .... what is UE what am I missing ??

thanks


----------



## princesszelda

UE is ultimate experience. It is the Happiest Haunts Tour as well as the Halloween party. You can not purchase those two tickets separately if you want to do it on the same day. You have to call and purchase the UE ticket.


----------



## QueenBeeMB

princesszelda said:


> UE is ultimate experience. It is the Happiest Haunts Tour as well as the Halloween party. You can not purchase those two tickets separately if you want to do it on the same day. You have to call and purchase the UE ticket.



OH!!! 

Thank you for clearing that up. I will have to call and see what the prices are for AP holders if I book UE vs. just the party ticket.

Thanks again !!!


----------



## princesszelda

When I talked to them it was $108 for the UE no discount because it was for Halloween night. Although if I bought them separate it would be $69 for the party and $54.50 for the tour with my discount. So the UE saved me some money.


----------



## QueenBeeMB

I just got off the phone too and here is what I was told.

I am attending the party on 10-5 and the AP price is 46
Th tour is 56 if I were to do it the following day 10-6

If i book the UE for friday 10-5 the price is 108 (there are not discounts at all for the UE tickets on any date)

So for me it is $8 more to do both in the same day. But really it might be nice to knock them both out and not have to worry about it on saturday.

I can't book my UE tickets until tomorrow so I have a the CM I spoke to said so I have some time to think about it.

Decisions decisions .....


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Just got off the phone (like everyone else ) and we unfortunately have to decide if we want to do it Sat instead of the zoo and tar pits (live and dead animals all in one day) since Friday is booked up and Thursday is to early for our flight.

Jim


----------



## princesszelda

They are also only doing 5 rides this year Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, Haunted Mansion, Matterhorn, BTMRR, and TOT. We decided to not do the tour but to just do the party. I want to do all the meet n greets as well as go on rides. I am sad I will miss TOT but I have more trips coming up to ride it.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Well, got the changes made.  We are going to spend 3 night, 2 days at DL.  Cancelled the LA part (including the convertable, Amy is really disappointed) so to spend Sat at DL for the tour.

Also will get a chance for World of Color (our favorite) and fireworks.

Hope to see several while at the parade.  We are working on some pirate outfits.  

Jim


----------



## Eddygirl

I am itching to see if anyone goes on the tour the first weekend. Love to hear a report! 

The disney blog says they have made changes and added attractions......and I have read here they do not go on as many attractions. We are booked for the tour the 19th...so early in the season. We will I am sure have fun regardless, but I am a bit OCD when it comes to planning.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Eddygirl said:


> I am itching to see if anyone goes on the tour the first weekend. Love to hear a report!
> 
> The disney blog says they have made changes and added attractions......and I have read here they do not go on as many attractions. We are booked for the tour the 19th...so early in the season. We will I am sure have fun regardless, but I am a bit OCD when it comes to planning.



Same here.  I will be going the first Saturday of the tour (I think the last Sat of Sept is the first weekend) so I will make sure to get some pics up.  

Looking forward to it.

Jim


----------



## Eddygirl

Kilted Candyman said:


> Same here.  I will be going the first Saturday of the tour (I think the last Sat of Sept is the first weekend) so I will make sure to get some pics up.
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Jim



I think they start the tours Friday Sept 14th. I have booked my daughter and I for the 19th. I will be sure to get a report in and pics if I can, though might have to wait until we get home for the pics.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Even better.

Jim


----------



## Sherry E

Since we're still in the *"Treats & Treasures"* (Food & Merchandise) Theme Week until Friday (when there will be a new theme), and we have had a good representation of the "Treats" so far, I will share more "Treasures"...

_*

Plush:












Watch:








Antenna Toppers:








Light-Up Ghost Thingies:









"Nightmare Before Christmas" wreath thingy:








Candle holders:
















































Miscellaneous:









Glass Ornament:








Snowglobe...













"Nightmare Before Christmas Sticker & Coffin Keychain"...














What is this?









Purse:









Mr. Potato Head's Trick or Treat Bucket:








*_​


*More coming up...*


----------



## Sherry E

And still more _"Treasures"_ for our "Treats & Treasures" Theme Week...


"Nightmare Before Christmas" ornament thingies...




















Mini-Halloween Tree...




















Sculptures/Figurines...




















































































Mugs...





















​


----------



## Sherry E

My 3rd and final "Treasures" post for today...



*Pins...



























More Mugs...



























Assorted Sculpture/Figurine fun...














Antenna Toppers...








Shot Glasses...
















*​


----------



## brerrabbit

Quick question that may have be ansered somwhwere in this thread but I just have not read it all.  As a WDW veteran and a DL rookie my question is can you be in the parks during the event without a special ticket and if so will certain rides be off limits.  Just so happens we will be in California and going to DL and CA on October 13th and 14th and were not planning to do the Halloween event.

Can somewhat tell me what limitations will be if we are in the parks and not a part of the Halloween event?


----------



## Sherry E

brerrabbit said:


> Quick question that may have be ansered somwhwere in this thread but I just have not read it all.  As a WDW veteran and a DL rookie my question is can you be in the parks during the event without a special ticket and if so will certain rides be off limits.  Just so happens we will be in California and going to DL and CA on October 13th and 14th and were not planning to do the Halloween event.
> 
> Can somewhat tell me what limitations will be if we are in the parks and not a part of the Halloween event?



*brerrabbit -*

The good news is that there will not be any Halloween parties taking place on 10/13 and 10/14 this year, so it won't affect you at all.  You will get to enjoy Halloween Time festivities and seasonal decorations, but you won't have to worry about the actual exclusive party and any limitations.

I have links to Mickey's Halloween party info in the very first post on Page 1 of this thread.  Mickey's Halloween party is the only thing that requires a special ticket that is separate from a regular park ticket, Hopper or Annual Pass.

California Adventure stays open and is not involved in Mickey's Halloween Party at all.

Disneyland is the park that holds the exclusive Halloween party.  On party nights, Disneyland will close a bit early, after which only the party guests with separate tickets for the event will be allowed in the park.  I believe it closes at 7 p.m. on Friday nights, and at 6 p.m. on all other Halloween party nights.


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Absolutely CANNOT wait to read everyones trip reports and see everyones photos from the Halloween season this year! It will be an awesome help to plan for my trip during Halloween 2013!


----------



## princesszelda

I hope that they will have more Halloween items available on Halloween day. I know in 2010 they did not have much and they had more Christmas items. Last year we did not go on Halloween we went a few weeks early. I can not wait to see all the peoples reports and pictures. I hope it makes my wait shorter, and I can also make a list of things that I want. Poor DH I hope he does not feel the burning in his wallet


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Oh you guys are making it hard on my pin budget!!!

Great pics.

Jim


----------



## Chammylamb

Anyone know what rides are not open during the Halloween Party in CA?  Planning on going this year on October 12 and my grandchildren are specifically asking about the Finding Nemo Submarine ride.  Will that be open during the party?
Thanks,


----------



## seadd67

love the pic!!!, help need more money.


----------



## Sherry E

Kilted Candyman said:


> Oh you guys are making it hard on my pin budget!!!
> 
> Great pics.
> 
> Jim



*Jim -*

I'm glad you saw the pictures.  I added 3 posts of nothing-but-Treasures (merchandise) photos yesterday and no one seemed to notice or care!





Chammylamb said:


> Anyone know what rides are not open during the Halloween Party in CA?  Planning on going this year on October 12 and my grandchildren are specifically asking about the Finding Nemo Submarine ride.  Will that be open during the party?
> Thanks,



*Chammylamb -*

I moved your post to the Halloween Superthread.  You mistakenly asked the question in my trip report thread.

You know - that's a good question about the Nemo Subs.  I don't know if they are open during the Halloween Party.  Hopefully someone else can shed some light on that.  Of course, they will be open before the party begins - that much we know for sure.




seadd67 said:


> love the pic!!!, help need more money.



*seadd67 -* 

I know what you mean.  I merely took a bunch of photos of merchandise.  I didn't really buy any of it last year.  (In previous years I have bought it, though.)  The wallet hurts after a day at DLR!


----------



## laura&fam

Sherry E said:


> I'm glad you saw the pictures.  I added 3 posts of nothing-but-Treasures (merchandise) photos yesterday and no one seemed to notice or care!



I noticed!  I was just trying to resist.  I will not spend a fortune on DL merchandise, I will not spend a fortune on DL merchandise, I will not spend a fortune on DL merchandise . . . .


----------



## Califgirl

I was there last weekend and they have lots of Halloween stuff in the stores already.  What I was looking for, and couldn't find, was the light up ghost necklace (or a light up pumpkin necklace).  If anyone sees the light-up necklaces, would you post where?
Thanks so much!

(The ghost necklace is in Sherry's first post of 'Treats & Treasures' that she posted yesterday, 9/5)


----------



## tksbaskets

Love the pictures of all the Halloween merchandise!  I have the Jim Shore "Happy Haunts" in my own personal collection.  Perhaps I'll get it out tomorrow.  Close enough to Halloween right?

TK


----------



## revwog1974

Thank you for all the pictures of the treats and the wonderful things to buy.  I'm sure the candy at the party won't be enough junk food for us and is bringing an empty suitcase silly?


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Im a little concerned at the amount of candy we might get to be honest. We are going to do the halloween party twice so that we really get the chance to take everything in, and we DEFINATELY will be going 'trick or treating' seeing as Halloween isn't really celebrated in New Zealand. I might have to under pack in anticipation of the extra baggage weight coming back from all the candy!!!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Cant wait to see what the new post is for this week ty for last weeks


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Friday, and you know what that means.....*



_*It’s time for the Theme Week Friday Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*...Only 7 Days Until 





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


_*And with the new week comes a new Disneyland Resort Halloween theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's Halloween Time festivities each week until the 2012 merriment officially begins on Friday, September 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 9/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the Halloween season at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/overlooked by others.

Last week we enjoyed some frightfully tempting Treats & Treasures around the parks.  The week before that we visited the spiritual Dia de los Muertos display in Frontierland.  Before that we strolled along Main Street and enjoyed the Pumpkin Festival, as well as many wonderful window displays.  The week before that we celebrated Autumn with a trip to the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack and admired the intricately carved character pumpkins tucked away at the Halloween Round-Up.  Prior to that, we took a little trip into the twisted mind of Jack Skellington and his Haunted Mansion Holiday overlay.  Including today’s theme, there will be 8 more themes to come over the next month:  2 weekly Friday countdowns for 9/7 and 9/14, and 6 “mini-themes” – one each day, from 9/8-9/13, leading up to the season’s start date.*_





*In the Spotlight this Week...... **

MICKEY’S HALLOWEEN PARTY
(including Halloween Screams fireworks, 
the Costume Party Cavalcade, 
characters, decorations, candy, special souvenirs, etc.)!!!*​




_*Part of what makes Halloween Time at Disneyland so unique is Mickey’s Halloween Party in Disneyland - an exclusive nighttime event filled with ghoulish goodies, costume-clad characters, a creepy cavalcade, devilish dancing, eerie effects, mysterious merchandise…and even a few Halloween Screams…

Unlike previous theme weeks, I don’t have too many photos from Mickey’s Halloween Party to share, so I will leave that up to YOU!



















Spooky sights…






























Alternate ideas you can use for trick-or-treating!













A different design for a bag…






That same bag…when it’s glowing and twinkling!














This popcorn bucket and/or a lantern can either be used to light the way through the treat trails, or it can be emptied out and used to collect goodies!













Mickey's Halloween Party Pins...











​
*_



_* Please feel free to post your photos of Mickey’s Halloween Party all this week!!!!!

I will be doing mini-daily themes every day from tomorrow, Saturday, September 8th, through Thursday, September 13th – but please continue to post MHP pictures all week long if you have them!*_

​


----------



## JadeDarkstar

woot woot perfect weekly topic


----------



## disneegrl4eva

whoo hoo!!! ♥ ♥ ♥ the pics Sherry


----------



## mvf-m11c

Halloween Screams fireworks








































Mickey's Halloween Party Map





Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade






























Mickey's Halloween Party logo










Mickey's Halloween Party letters on the Matterhorn















MHP Guest Entrance sign


----------



## I'm mikey

New for 2012


Halloween carnival takes over big thunder ranch jamboree at disneyland park.




> *From the disneyparks blog.*
> 
> Theres something new this Halloween Time at Disneyland park, and its happening over at the Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree in Frontierland. Thats where youll find a magical Halloween Carnival filled with fun for the whole family, with favorite Disney characters in Halloween costumes, special Halloween entertainment, amazing pumpkin carvers, activities, holiday merchandise, yummy treats and even the Disney Villains!
> 
> You can make your own Halloween mask at the craft station, and then join Mickey Mouse and his pals in a Mask-Parade. Try your hand at carnival games, like tossing rings on a witchs hat or spinning the Crystal Ball Fortune Wheel to seek your own happy Halloween fortune. Everyones favorite Frontierland musical group joins the fun, too, as Billy Hill and the Haunted Hillbillies take the stage six times a day for a round of appropriately spooky tunes, all done in their inimitable bluegrass style.
> 
> The highlight of the Halloween Carnival is sure to be the Magic Cauldron Sideshow. Dare to venture into this tented area, and you may be asked to help cast a magic spell, conjuring a Disney Villain from his or her realm to meet your group before returning to worlds beyond. Disney Villains fans will want to visit more than once, since you never know which Disney Villain might be summoned each time. Sounds like a real scream!
> 
> The Halloween Carnival at Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree opens September 14 and continues most days through October 31. Please check the park Times Guide for daily operating schedules.


----------



## Califgirl

Great pictures, mvf-m11c.  Thanks so much for sharing them!

I'm mikey, woo hoo! It's fun that they are adding new things to Halloweentime. 
 Thanks for conjuring that up for us.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm mikey said:


> New for 2012
> 
> 
> Halloween carnival takes over big thunder ranch jamboree at disneyland park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From the disneyparks blog.*
> 
> Theres something new this Halloween Time at Disneyland park, and its happening over at the Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree in Frontierland. Thats where youll find a magical Halloween Carnival filled with fun for the whole family, with favorite Disney characters in Halloween costumes, special Halloween entertainment, amazing pumpkin carvers, activities, holiday merchandise, yummy treats and even the Disney Villains!
> 
> You can make your own Halloween mask at the craft station, and then join Mickey Mouse and his pals in a Mask-Parade. Try your hand at carnival games, like tossing rings on a witchs hat or spinning the Crystal Ball Fortune Wheel to seek your own happy Halloween fortune. Everyones favorite Frontierland musical group joins the fun, too, as Billy Hill and the Haunted Hillbillies take the stage six times a day for a round of appropriately spooky tunes, all done in their inimitable bluegrass style.
> 
> The highlight of the Halloween Carnival is sure to be the Magic Cauldron Sideshow. Dare to venture into this tented area, and you may be asked to help cast a magic spell, conjuring a Disney Villain from his or her realm to meet your group before returning to worlds beyond. Disney Villains fans will want to visit more than once, since you never know which Disney Villain might be summoned each time. Sounds like a real scream!
> 
> The Halloween Carnival at Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree opens September 14 and continues most days through October 31. Please check the park Times Guide for daily operating schedules.
Click to expand...





Ooooooh!  Any time I see the word "new" in association with Halloween Time or Christmas time, I am all ears (no pun intended)!  And Halloween Time, especially, needs a boost.

So this blog is interesting - it sounds as though the Villains will probably not be at the IASW spot if they are going to be at this "Carnival."  I don't think DLR would put the villains at the Carnival if they were also at the IASW spot, but we'll see.

Notice that at the very end it says "continues most days through October 31."  "Most days"?  Why not every day?  That makes me wonder if certain activities might not be happening at the Carnival/Jamboree some of the time.  Hmmm...

Also, it sounds like this is still the "Halloween Round-Up" of years past, but with extra stuff and a new name.  I hope they still have just as many carved pumpkins in that spot, as those were a real highlight.




Thank you so much, *Mike*, for posting that new info!


And a big thank you to *Bret* for the wonderful MHP photos so far - I knew you had taken a lot of pictures, and would be a fantastic contributor to this theme!

​


----------



## GrandBob

I'm mikey said:


> New for 2012
> 
> 
> Halloween carnival takes over big thunder ranch jamboree at disneyland park.



I wonder if that means that Billy Hill will move back to the Golden Horseshoe for the duration...


----------



## TheZue

I posted this in it's own thread but thought it was apropriate for this thread as well. I got an email from vacation planning about what Halloween themed baskets baskets & in room celebration they are offering 




Mickeys Halloween Ears To You! 

 Price: $45.95 plus tax and $3.50 service fee per order 

The Pumpkin Ear Hat is wrapped in a non-shrink bag, tied with a beautiful Halloween Bow and filled with all sorts of fun! 

The contents of the Mickeys Pumpkin Ear Hat are as follows: 

1. Mickey Pumpkin Ear Hat 

2. Disneys OFFICIAL AUTOGRAPH BOOK 

3. Disneys OFFICIAL AUTOGRAPH PEN 

4. Deluxe Halloween Mix 

5. Halloween Krispy Pop 

6. Orange Honey Popcorn 

7. Spooky Light up Lantern



Mickeys Haunted Halloween Bucket 

 Price: $77.95 plus tax and $3.50 service fee per order 

The bucket is wrapped in shimmery purple tulle with a beautiful Halloween bow and Halloween Mickey clinging to the outside of the bucket, filled with lots of fun! 

The contents of the bucket are as follows: 

1. 9 Halloween Mickey Plush 

2. Light Up Halloween Pumpkin Bucket 

3. Halloween Projection Flashlight w/ candy 

4. Skittles Light up wand 

5. Halloween Chocolate Oreo Pop 

6. Gummi Pet Tarantula 

7. Bag of Mellocreme Pumpkins 

8. Crunchy Eyeballs in a Mesh bag 

9. Orange Popcorn balls (2 each) 

10. Cadbury Screme Egg Candy (2 each) 

11. Slithering Snake Sucker 



Jack Skellingtons Halloween Treat (In-Room Celebration) 

 Price: $314.95 plus tax 

This in-room celebration is the perfect way to get into the Halloween spirit. Who better to create the perfect celebration than the Pumpkin King himself, Jack Skellington. 

The contents of this celebration are as follows: 

1. 19 Jack Skellington Plush 

2. Jack Skellington Votive 

3. Nightmare Before Christmas Vinylmation (Assorted and cannot guarantee which one will be included in package) 

4. Halloween Mug 

5. Happy Halloween/ Trick or Treat Door Hanger 

6. Halloween Yard Flag 

7. Haunted Mansion Tombstones (Set of 3) 

8. Haunted Mansion Tomb Sweet Tomb Pillow 

9. Haunted Mansion Playing Cards 

10. Haunted Mansion Doombuggy Window Cling 

11. Glow Bat Necklace (2) 

12. Candelabra 

13. Mickey Mouse Pumpkin Banner 

14. Mickey Pumpkin Treat Bag 

15. Halloween Gummi Pumpkins 

16. Hitchhiking Ghosts Bundle Pops 

17. Mickey Mouse Spider Web Lollipop 

18. Madam Leota Lollipop 

19. Halloween Gummi Skulls 

20. Halloween Candy Corn 

21. Tombstone Tin filled with Gummi Worms


----------



## revwog1974

Sherry E said:


> So this blog is interesting - it sounds as though the Villains will probably not be at the IASW spot if they are going to be at this "Carnival."  I don't think DLR would put the villains at the Carnival if they were also at the IASW spot, but we'll see.
> 
> Notice that at the very end it says "continues most days through October 31."  "Most days"?  Why not every day?  That makes me wonder if certain activities might not be happening at the Carnival/Jamboree some of the time.  Hmmm...
> 
> Also, it sounds like this is still the "Halloween Round-Up" of years past, but with extra stuff and a new name.  I hope they still have just as many carved pumpkins in that spot, as those were a real highlight.



Maybe it's "most days" because the villains will be there on non-party days? That would make sense to me.  You could see a random villain on a non-party day and then the whole group of them would be out for the party.


----------



## Sherry E

revwog1974 said:


> Maybe it's "most days" because the villains will be there on non-party days? That would make sense to me.  You could see a random villain on a non-party day and then the whole group of them would be out for the party.



I'm not sure what the "most days" means.  I'm very confused by it!  It may simply mean that not all of the Carnival's entertainment will be happening all day long, every day, simultaneously.  There may be moments when visitors miss one thing or the other, like they could pop in to the Carnival and see Billy Hill but not see a Villain, or vice versa.  It could just be a statement by Disney to 'cover their tracks,' let's say, in case some element of the Carnival's highlights is not there at random times.  

The Villains have never been party exclusives - they are always out every day during Halloween Time.  It's just that, this year, I can't tell if they will still be at the IASW photo spot (as they have been since 2009), or if they will become a little more 'elusive' and only appear at this Carnival (and at the party, of course). 

Well, one thing we know for sure is that we only have one week (I can't believe it's only one week!) until we find out - if not by seeing it ourselves, first hand, then we will know from other folks' reports what exactly is going on with those Villains and at that Carnival!




Oh, and thank you to *TheZue* for that great info from Vacation Planning!  I'm so glad to see that they make such festive Halloween baskets and themed in-room celebrations!




​


----------



## Goofy_Mom

GrandBob said:


> I wonder if that means that Billy Hill will move back to the Golden Horseshoe for the duration...



According to the Disney blog, the Hillibillies are staying at the roundup for Halloween.


----------



## I'm mikey

Sherry E said:


> I'm not sure what the "most days" means.  I'm very confused by it!  It may simply mean that not all of the Carnival's entertainment will be happening all day long, every day, simultaneously.  There may be moments when visitors miss one thing or the other, like they could pop in to the Carnival and see Billy Hill but not see a Villain, or vice versa.  It could just be a statement by Disney to 'cover their tracks,' let's say, in case some element of the Carnival's highlights is not there at random times.
> 
> The Villains have never been party exclusives - they are always out every day during Halloween Time.  It's just that, this year, I can't tell if they will still be at the IASW photo spot (as they have been since 2009), or if they will become a little more 'elusive' and only appear at this Carnival (and at the party, of course).
> 
> Well, one thing we know for sure is that we only have one week (I can't believe it's only one week!) until we find out - if not by seeing it ourselves, first hand, then we will know from other folks' reports what exactly is going on with those Villains and at that Carnival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and thank you to *TheZue* for that great info from Vacation Planning!  I'm so glad to see that they make such festive Halloween baskets and themed in-room celebrations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





> I'm not sure what the "most days" means.  I'm very confused by it! * It may simply mean that not all of the Carnival's entertainment will be happening all day long, every day, simultaneously*.  There may be moments when visitors miss one thing or the other, like they could pop in to the Carnival and see Billy Hill but not see a Villain, or vice versa.  It could just be a statement by Disney to 'cover their tracks,' let's say, in case some element of the Carnival's highlights is not there at random times.



Sherry, i think you may be right on this



> The Villains have never been party exclusives - they are always out every day during Halloween Time.  It's just that, this year, I can't tell if they will still be at the IASW photo spot (as they have been since 2009), or if they will become a little more 'elusive' and only appear at this Carnival (and at the party, of course).



i don't think the villians will be at IASW this year, becouse that area is now used for the disney princess meet & greet.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm mikey said:


> Sherry, i think you may be right on this
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think the villians will be at IASW this year, becouse that area is now used for the disney princess meet & greet.



Oh that's right (I never even think about the Princesses so I totally blanked out on their meet & greet!)!  

Yep - you're absolutely right, Mike.  No villains at IASW.  So Disney had to find a place to put the villains every day, and the Round-Up was the next best idea I suppose.  Hence, the "Carnival" was born!  

Putting villains there is a good way to lure people back to that area - I think that a lot of folks have never bothered to go back to the Round-Up and see all the cool pumpkins.  Now, if they know they will meet villains, they will be more likely to go.


----------



## dolphingirl47

This week I have photos again to contribute. I will dig them out tomorrow.

Corinna


----------



## I'm mikey

Pictures are all from 2010, i'm only going to post a few pics today becouse photobucket  wont let me upload half of my pics.


----------



## rowan1813

Thanks *Sherry* for all of the merchandise pics and the wonderful theme for the week!!! 

This year will be the first time I have attended MHP and I am so thrilled (trick or treating in Disneyland while dressed up is like a childhood fantasy come to life!). I saw the Halloween Screams fireworks the year before they made it a party exclusive, back when it was shown on the weekends and I thought it was one of the best they came up with, with the exception of RDCT, of course. I can't wait to see it again! 

Of course, there is all of the shopping and awesome Halloween merchandise... This could be dangerous...  

Good to hear about the villains. I knew that they couldn't be at their usual place at IASW cause the princesses have taken over but I couldn't figure out where they were going to put them.

Side note: Does anyone remember the completely excellent Villains shop that used to be in FL? Am I (and DM) the only one who wants it back? Is the family crest/shield shop even still open? It seems like every time we walk past there, its never open.


----------



## Sherry E

rowan1813 said:


> Thanks *Sherry* for all of the merchandise pics and the wonderful theme for the week!!!
> 
> This year will be the first time I have attended MHP and I am so thrilled (trick or treating in Disneyland while dressed up is like a childhood fantasy come to life!). I saw the Halloween Screams fireworks the year before they made it a party exclusive, back when it was shown on the weekends and I thought it was one of the best they came up with, with the exception of RDCT, of course. I can't wait to see it again!
> 
> Of course, there is all of the shopping and awesome Halloween merchandise... This could be dangerous...
> 
> Good to hear about the villains. I knew that they couldn't be at their usual place at IASW cause the princesses have taken over but I couldn't figure out where they were going to put them.
> 
> Side note: Does anyone remember the completely excellent Villains shop that used to be in FL? Am I (and DM) the only one who wants it back? Is the family crest/shield shop even still open? It seems like every time we walk past there, its never open.



You're very welcome, *rowan1813*!  I'm glad the Theme Weeks have been going over well.  Tomorrow I switch to Theme Days (although the MHP theme for the whole week is still valid!), so I have to crank them out fast and furiously until next Friday!  

The Heraldry Shoppe is still there, as far as I know.  I go in there when I am taking photos for the Christmas thread, as they have mini-tree displays inside during the holiday season.

I definitely remember the Villains store.  I remember thinking at the time it was open that the items in the shop could be purchased in other shops around the park or at the DLH, but it was nice to have the items all in one place.  

Then again, I also miss having the year-round Christmas shop in Fantasyland too.  The place on Main Street that a lot of folks call "the year-round Christmas shop" is not really a whole shop devoted to Christmas - it's a section of a larger shop and that section is all Christmas.  But I liked the little hole in the wall store buried in the Castle that was all Christmas, all the time, all year long!  The store in New Orleans Square that is supposed to be all about Christmas was never quite the same.

​


*Mike -*

It sounds as though you have fallen victim to Photobucket's stupid technical problems stemming from their massive format/layout change (same thing happened to Vanessa in the Christmas thread).  I haven't had any problems with my Pro account since I got in contact with them on Facebook and complained, but it seems like lots of other people are still having problems.

Thank you for posting what you were able to access!



​

*Corinna* - 

I'm looking forward to your photos!  I wondered where you were during Treats & Treasures week!


----------



## starshine514

Sherry E said:


> Oh that's right (I never even think about the Princesses so I totally blanked out on their meet & greet!)!
> 
> Yep - you're absolutely right, Mike.  No villains at IASW.  So Disney had to find a place to put the villains every day, and the Round-Up was the next best idea I suppose.  Hence, the "Carnival" was born!
> 
> Putting villains there is a good way to lure people back to that area - I think that a lot of folks have never bothered to go back to the Round-Up and see all the cool pumpkins.  Now, if they know they will meet villains, they will be more likely to go.



Are the villains usually available only at the parties? We're going before the parties start, but I would love to meet some of the villains.


----------



## Sherry E

starshine514 said:


> Are the villains usually available only at the parties? We're going before the parties start, but I would love to meet some of the villains.



No, they're around as season regulars.  They are not party exclusives.  Unless things have changed this year (which we will know in one week), the villains are out for photos in the daytime, every day.  It's just that it sounds like their IASW photo spot is not going to be there, but they will move over to the Round-Up area (the "Carnival/Jamboree").


----------



## laura&fam

starshine514 said:


> Are the villains usually available only at the parties? We're going before the parties start, but I would love to meet some of the villains.



I would love to know too.  We are going to the party but it sounds like the lines are very long during the party.  No trip to DL would be complete for me without being insulted by Cruella.  It really makes my whole trip


----------



## Sherry E

The villains should be around in Disneyland every day.  They are not exclusive to the party unless that is a new development as of this year - but it sounds as though their photo spot at IASW is no more, so they will now be hanging out at the Round-Up/Carnival/Jamboree, at the very least (and maybe somewhere else, too?).


----------



## ams1201

I love all the pictures. I look multiple times a day to see the new additions. Thanks to all who contribute. It makes me super excited about our first Halloween experience at Disneyland.


----------



## Tiggerholic

_When DH and I attended MHP in 2010 they had the fireworks on the day we attended MHP. I just checked the "daily schedule" for Oct 9th and NO fireworks    So they are ONLY on Saturday, Sunday and Monday _


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Tiggerholic said:


> _When DH and I attended MHP in 2010 they had the fireworks on the day we attended MHP. I just checked the "daily schedule" for Oct 9th and NO fireworks    So they are ONLY on Saturday, Sunday and Monday _



You're seeing the "regular schedule" MHP schedule isn't posted on their website.  Rest assured, there will be Halloween Screams fireworks on party nights.  It will be diffrent from the "everyday" fireworks


----------



## Sherry E

Tiggerholic said:


> _When DH and I attended MHP in 2010 they had the fireworks on the day we attended MHP. I just checked the "daily schedule" for Oct 9th and NO fireworks    So they are ONLY on Saturday, Sunday and Monday _



Are you referring to Halloween Screams fireworks, or regular fireworks?  Halloween Screams are the fireworks that will happen as part of every Mickey's Halloween Party (which includes Fridays, Tuesdays, a couple of Mondays and Halloween).  

The regular fireworks should take place on Saturday nights and Sunday nights in October (it's not a peak season like Summer or the Holidays, so entertainment is a bit different and hours can be a bit shorter during the week), and if they are happening on 10/8 it's possibly because it's a holiday that day.  (I haven't looked at any other Mondays on the calendar, but the MHP is happening on a couple of them.)  October 9 is an MHP night, so there will be Halloween Screams fireworks as part of the party.

That's as much as I know!


----------



## Girimama33

Love the themes and photos...they are getting me so exited for our trip.
I am kind of sad thinking about the hidden gem that is Big Thunder Ranch, will not be that hidden this year in October.


_Posted  from  Disney  Forums  Reader for  Android_


----------



## Eddygirl

Thank-you Sherry for this thread......I love all the photos and ideas. I have booked the tour with my DD because of this! We also have looked at all the photos with our son....I did not know about the day of the dead celebration in Frontierland. He can get funny when it comes to death and dying. This has helped as we have explained the celebratory aspect of it and seeing the pictures helped us prepare him. I think he will be just fine....but it may have gone the other way if we had been surprised by it! 

And OMG...the treats!!!!!!! We have already gone through the photos and everyone has picked their "must-haves"! 

I can't wait to see what is coming during the daily countdown! We will be there next Sunday....so this has been so much fun and added to our excitement!


----------



## Sherry E

Girimama33 said:


> Love the themes and photos...they are getting me so exited for our trip.
> I am kind of sad thinking about the hidden germ that is Big Thunder Ranch, will not be that hidden this year in October.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Disney  Forums  Reader for  Android_



*Girimama33 -*

You know...I won't lie.  I thought of the same thing...that the Round-Up/Ranch area (or whatever it is being called this year) will now be flooded with more people than before.  I didn't want to say it earlier because I thought I might jinx it for everyone, but it did cross my mind.  There was already a lot going on in that spot as it was - pumpkin carving, baby animals, the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack, the dining area, the stage, characters here and there, etc.  I think that having the Villains back there will definitely bring more people in.

Also - and this is probably silly to even mention  - conceptually, the Villains being over at the Round-Up/Ranch/Jamboree area seems odd to me.  It doesn't make much sense in terms of themes and all of that.  The Villains don't really fit with that kind of 'rustic Autumn harvest' vibe.  They fit better in Fantasyland.  But I suppose that when DLR realized they would have to move the Villains from the IASW spot, they had very few choices of where to put them where they would have enough space to pose for photos on a regular basis.  So they decided that they'd have to go back in the Ranch area.

I don't know.  We'll see how it works out and if the Villains seem to 'fit' in with all the other Ranch-y decor!  They may totally stick out.  Several years ago the Villains had their photo spot in DCA - in the Hollywood area.  That wasn't ideal, but it makes a bit more sense to me than where they will be this year.  But maybe it will work just fine.  I'll reserve judgment until I see what happens in person.





Eddygirl said:


> Thank-you Sherry for this thread......I love all the photos and ideas. I have booked the tour with my DD because of this! We also have looked at all the photos with our son....I did not know about the day of the dead celebration in Frontierland. He can get funny when it comes to death and dying. This has helped as we have explained the celebratory aspect of it and seeing the pictures helped us prepare him. I think he will be just fine....but it may have gone the other way if we had been surprised by it!
> 
> And OMG...the treats!!!!!!! We have already gone through the photos and everyone has picked their "must-haves"!
> 
> I can't wait to see what is coming during the daily countdown! We will be there next Sunday....so this has been so much fun and added to our excitement!



*Eddygirl -*

You're very welcome - and thank you for joining us, and for the kind words! I'm so glad the themes have been successful and that you (and your family) have enjoyed all the photos - as well as gotten some good ideas.  

We've had some amazing contributions from people to this thread so far.  I am very grateful to everyone for participating - the Theme Week Countdown was a big hit in the Christmas Superthread last year (and seems to be off to a good start in the Christmas Superthread again this year), but I wasn't sure if it would work as well in the Halloween thread, for a few reasons.  It has turned out better than I expected, which is great!

Dia de los Muertos/Day of the Dead is always a little creepy to look at - all those skeletons everywhere - but it is colorful, and it definitely about celebration.

The daily themes are basically the mini-themes that probably wouldn't yield enough 'material' for a full week, and yet, I have a hunch that at least Bret/mvf-m11c will have quite a few photos to share for a couple of the mini-themes.

The treats are quite delightful, during both Halloween Time and the holiday season.  I don't know if there is anywhere in DCA that still makes it, but at the Boudin Bakery they used to sell bread that was baked in a pumpkin mold.  There are fun demitasse desserts in Halloween mugs, pumpkin pie, pumpkin raisin muffins, cupcakes, fudge, etc., etc.  

Again, thank you for joining us here - and stay tuned as the mini-themes come rolling out each day during the week until Friday.  

Also, I would guess that starting Monday (9/10), we will begin to see pictures and hear info trickle out from the parks.  Usually, the decorations start to go up several days before Halloween Time starts, so I think that the giant Mickey pumpkin will be up by Wednesday or Thursday of next week, and the pumpkins above the turnstiles will be up (probably) by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna* -
> 
> I'm looking forward to your photos!  I wondered where you were during Treats & Treasures week!



For some reason I had taken no photos whatsoever of merchandise or treats.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## tksbaskets

Great photos!   These may be a tad off theme but hey - I was late to the thread party


----------



## iKristin

Disney Blog just announced there will be a Halloween Carnival this year at DL!!!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...big-thunder-ranch-jamboree-at-disneyland-park


----------



## Sherry E

*TK -*

Your adorable and fun pictures are off-theme for the general Mickey's Halloween Party Theme Week (unless they were taken at the MHP), but I will let you slide this time, as they fit in perfectly with my daily mini-theme for today.  You're in luck!

Remember, too, that I'm doing a different daily mini-theme all week, and there will be a big Miscellaneous theme on Friday, September 14th!  That's only 6 days away - anything that didn't make it into previous theme weeks, or any other Halloween Time-related photos you want to post, can go into that theme/day.




*Kristin* - I know, it's exciting, isn't it?  Yesterday, *I'm mikey* posted a link to the Blog and an excerpt from it, and we were discussing the fact that the Villains have been ousted from their Fantasyland spot! 

It sounds as though the Carnival is just the newer, fancier name given to the Ranch/Round-Up area because Disney had to add some things into it with the Villains being there and all.  I am hoping that they don't cut back on all the amazing carved pumpkins by downsizing the area to make room for other things. 




*Corinna -*

Thank you so much for posting your wonderful MHP photos.  I can't believe you didn't have treats/treasures photos to share!  I would have thought for sure that you'd have a few.


----------



## Sherry E

*With less than one week to go until September 14th rolls around, you know what that means....*



_*It’s time for the Daily Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*...Only 6 Days Until 





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


_*Each day this week there will be a new Halloween Time mini-theme.  Some of the daily themes will tie in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tie into the main theme for the week (which is Mickey’s Halloween Party until 9/14).  If you don’t have any photos from the MHP, you may have photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have photos that apply to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  It’s all good!  

Everyone’s photos will fit into the themes one way or the other – whether it’s the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything should blend together and (hopefully) transition nicely so that no one has to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.*_





* In the spotlight  today…. **

HALLOWEEN TIME CHARACTERS!!!*​




_* During Halloween Time at Disneyland Resort, sometimes the characters in the parks will dress in costume and/or pose at designated photo spots just for the season.  You can often find them around Town Square, in Fantasyland or at the Halloween Round-Up.  For the actual Halloween Party, some of the characters will wear different outfits than the Halloween costumes they wore during the day.  


Today I am posting only a few pictures (because I don’t seem to have many character photos from last year), but feel free to share any Halloween Time character photos you have!!!!!




Woody was hanging out at the Halloween Round-Up in 2009, but he didn’t look too Halloween-ish…and neither did the Halloween Round-Up, as you can see in the background!














The 2009 Villains photo spot at IASW (regular pictures, not PhotoPass)…













I used a border from Photobucket’s Disney Parks Effects (which are long gone) for the above photo, as it was not a PhotoPass picture…











In 2011, Mickey was a dancin’ fool to “Under the Sea” (notice the Halloween-accented trim on his outfit!)…















In 2011, Jack Skellington posed with a couple of happy travelers in New Orleans Square (whose faces I will keep hidden)…









Pumpkin Donald was a big hit with the folks in Town Square in 2011…














This is Mickey at the Halloween Party in 2011, right outside the Big Thunder Ranch/Halloween Round-Up area…







(with fellow DIS’ers smile4stamps & Belle Ella)







​
*_



_*  Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow …and then we finally wrap up our countdowns and themes on Friday, September 14th!!  

I will be doing mini-daily themes every day from today (Saturday, September 8th) through Thursday, September 13th, and then the final weekly theme will be on Friday, September 14th – but please continue to post your Mickey’s Halloween Party pictures all week long if you have them (or any other mini-theme photos too)!!*_


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## Chereya

What fun pictures dolphingirl!  I love all of your different costumes!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh my goodness!  Those are the cutest pictures, *Corinna*!  

Actually, I have been loving all the character pictures that I've seen everyone contribute so far.  They all came out really well - nice and colorful & bright.  Everyone looks so happy and good!  I absolutely adore *TK's* picture with Mickey above.



Corinna - Your Pumpkin Duffy picture reminds me that I should have stopped to get a photo with him last year, and I didn't.  I made sure to stop in December and get a Santa Duffy photo, but I didn't stop for Pumpkin Duffy and I am not sure why!  I even stopped at his Halloween photo spot, but just didn't get an actual picture with him in that cute pumpkin outfit.  Oh well, there is always this year!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

WDW's MNSSHP Character picture






We took other pictures, but Mickey wasn't dressed up and the others were with the princesses.  We we went, this was the only day is rained.  When it rains, the characters aren't very easy to find.


----------



## I'm mikey




----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> WDW's MNSSHP Character picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took other pictures, but Mickey wasn't dressed up and the others were with the princesses.  We we went, this was the only day is rained.  When it rains, the characters aren't very easy to find.



*Goofy_Mom -*

Even if Mickey wasn't dressed up when you saw him, I'm glad to see that Pumpkin Donald stays consistent in his Halloween garb from WDW to DLR!  We can't have him being a pumpkin at one resort, and then wearing a totally different costume at the other resort!

Rain does interfere with characters, that's for sure.  Sometimes Chip & Dale will mosey over from Storytellers Cafe and come to the Grand Californian Hotel lobby at DLR to entertain the kids on rainy days...of course, that doesn't help much if it's raining in the parks.  They all disappear.





I'm mikey said:


>




*Mike -*

Those are fantastic character pictures!  The personalities of the characters really come across amazingly well.


----------



## Tiggerholic

Goofy_Mom said:


> You're seeing the "regular schedule" MHP schedule isn't posted on their website.  Rest assured, there will be Halloween Screams fireworks on party nights.  It will be diffrent from the "everyday" fireworks



_Thank you Goofy_Mom _


----------



## Tiggerholic

Sherry E said:


> Are you referring to Halloween Screams fireworks, or regular fireworks?  Halloween Screams are the fireworks that will happen as part of every Mickey's Halloween Party (which includes Fridays, Tuesdays, a couple of Mondays and Halloween).
> 
> The regular fireworks should take place on Saturday nights and Sunday nights in October (it's not a peak season like Summer or the Holidays, so entertainment is a bit different and hours can be a bit shorter during the Halloween party season), and if they are happening on 10/8 it's possibly because it's a holiday that day.  (I haven't looked at any other Mondays on the calendar, but the MHP is happening on a couple of them.)  October 9 is an MHP night, so there will be Halloween Screams fireworks as part of the party.
> 
> That's as much as I know!



_I was referring to the Halloween Scream fireworks.  Thank you sooooo very much Sherry E   I wasn't EVEN aware they still had the regular fireworks during the "Halloween" season.  

Do you know if they'll do Fantasmic the same night as MHP's fireworks or will that be a Friday or Saturday night only? I think I remember us rushing from Adventureland for Fantasmic over to watch Halloween Scream fireworks._


----------



## Susiesark

6 nights to go until Disneyland is transformed for Halloweentime!  Love the decorations this time of year.


----------



## laura&fam

Does Jack Skellington scare kids?  For example were younger kids crying and screaming in terror near him 

We have younger kids and looking at these pictures I'm starting to think we might have to skip him or maybe just have me get a photo with him.  He looks pretty intense for a little kid.  He and Sally were the characters I was really looking forward to too, bummer.


----------



## Eeee-va

laura&fam said:


> Does Jack Skellington scare kids?  For example were younger kids crying and screaming in terror near him /QUOTE]
> 
> I didn't notice any kids traumatized or screaming, though I don't remember seeing many little ones.  I don't think Jack looks that creepy and I think Sally's just cute.
> 
> I'd probably go through Haunted Mansion Holiday a few times first to get the kids used to the idea. He and Sally DID spend what seemed like a very long time with a small child (I think she was in a princess dress?). I wouldn't be surprised if they were calming the child down. It could have been one of those instances of the parent taking a ridiculously long time to try to get a decent photo with a child who's deathly afraid of the characters, but if I recall correctly she seemed OK by the end, at least. They are very visible while you're waiting in line...or at least they were while I was...so there's plenty of time to gauge if your kids won't be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if your kids are scared, then just go and YOU chat with them and get a picture!


----------



## deejdigsdis

From the party in 2010:


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi Everyone!
Absolutely LOVE the photos with the mist in them, the ones by the river but especially the ones where I think its the pathway between Frontier/Fantasy lands. Those are just great!
Sherry I just wanted to add to the conversation about moving the villians to the ranch. If they stage it right and hopefully we will see photos next week, with the "Fall-iage" stuff as the backgraound and the stagecoach/buggy thing it may come off as a "Wind In The Willows" type look. Maybe they will try to stay away from the ranchy stuff for the villians.
If I read correctly BH and the Hillbillies are going to have a new set of songs to go with the season. That would be really neat.
"MAgic Is Coming"!


----------



## seadd67

Love the pic, the fog on the river looks so neat, three weeks from Tuesday will be our first of two MNSSHP, also going on the 5th. Cant wait


----------



## Sherry E

*With less than one week to go until September 14th rolls around, you know what that means....*



_*Its time for the Daily Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*...Only 5 Days Until 





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


_*Each day this week there will be a new Halloween Time mini-theme.  Some of the daily themes will tie in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tie into the main theme for the week (which is Mickeys Halloween Party until 9/14).  If you dont have any photos from the MHP, you may have photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have photos that apply to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  Its all good!  

Everyones photos will fit into many of the themes one way or the other  whether its the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything should blend together and (hopefully) transition nicely so that no one has to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.*_





* In the spotlight today. **

HALLOWEEN TIME PHOTOPASS PICTURES!!!*​




_* During Halloween Time at Disneyland Resort, you will find that PhotoPass offers several unique photo spots and special borders that can be applied to your pictures.  Whether you take a photo in front of the giant Mickey Pumpkin on Main Street during the daytime or pose with Jack Sparrow at Mickeys Halloween Party at night, there are a few different ways to get that perfectly haunting Halloween portrait!



(From 2008)


Giant Mickey Pumpkin  non-winking side - in Disneyland













The Im scared Halloween Time pose in California Adventure







The long lost Candy Corn Acreswhos that eating the Candy Corn?












You be the judge








Villains Photo Spot in California Adventure  stay away from my hair!!!





















With Woody, etc., at the Halloween Party (in its former identity  Mickeys Trick or Treat Party)












With Captain Jack Sparrow








I loved the pumpkin projection on California Screamin














(From 2009)

Giant Mickey Pumpkin  winking side







A Rockettes kick







That same photo from above, with the Photobucket Disney Parks effectsdo you notice all the differences?  Look very closely!









And a Charlies Angels pose








Candy Corn Acres, how I miss you



























​
*_



_*  Please feel free to share your Halloween Time PhotoPass pictures!

Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow and then we finally wrap up our countdowns and themes on Friday, September 14th!!  

I will be doing mini-daily themes every day from today (Sunday, September 9th) through Thursday, September 13th, and then the final weekly theme will be on Friday, September 14th  but please continue to post your Mickeys Halloween Party pictures all week long if you have them (or any other mini-theme photos too)!!*_


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

I am just LOVING all these Halloween pics! Making me sooo excited for our first ever Halloween visit and party!! We leave in just 16 days!!!  weeee!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

Here4mydisneyfix said:


> I am just LOVING all these Halloween pics! Making me sooo excited for our first ever Halloween visit and party!! We leave in just 16 days!!!  weeee!!!!



I so wish I could go again this year. You will have a great time.

Corinna


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

dolphingirl47 said:


> I so wish I could go again this year. You will have a great time.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you!! Bummer you can't go! It looks like you have some really amazing trips planned yourself though! I think my husband would probably much rather be doing some of that kind of stuff...thank goodness he loves me so much and humors my Disney addiction though! HA!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Here4mydisneyfix said:


> Thank you!! Bummer you can't go! It looks like you have some really amazing trips planned yourself though! I think my husband would probably much rather be doing some of that kind of stuff...thank goodness he loves me so much and humors my Disney addiction though! HA!



I hear you. DH is not into Disney at all, but fortunately he loves cruising. I can usually get him into a park once per trip. Other than that, he is happy when I am happy and I am the happiest when I am doing something Disney.

Corinna


----------



## laura&fam

When and where are the storm trooper photos?  Was it during the Halloween party or just in the park during Halloween time?  I have a couple of Star Wars fans that would love that!


----------



## dolphingirl47

They were outside Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters during the Halloween Party.

Corinna


----------



## laura&fam

dolphingirl47 said:


> They were outside Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters during the Halloween Party.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks.  That's our family's favorite ride so it shouldn't be a problem finding them!


----------



## mrsw94

Thanks so much for the thread!  I am so enjoying all the pictures!  I can't wait!!

Question, from the quote in the beginning, it appears we can enter the park at 3pm IN COSTUME.  Is this correct?  We are planning on not using our park-hoppers that day and just entering at 3pm.  I wanted to make sure we don't have to bring our costumes to change into.  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

mrsw94 said:


> Thanks so much for the thread!  I am so enjoying all the pictures!  I can't wait!!
> 
> Question, from the quote in the beginning, it appears we can enter the park at 3pm IN COSTUME.  Is this correct?  We are planning on not using our park-hoppers that day and just entering at 3pm.  I wanted to make sure we don't have to bring our costumes to change into.  Thanks!



*mrsw94-*

You're welcome - and thank you for joining us!

Yes, on the days that the party begins at 6 p.m., you can enter as early as 3 p.m., in costume!  On the days when the party starts at 7 p.m., guests can enter as early as 4 p.m. in costume.


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:


> *mrsw94-*
> 
> You're welcome - and thank you for joining us!
> 
> Yes, on the days that the party begins at 6 p.m., you can enter as early as 3 p.m., in costume!  On the days when the party starts at 7 p.m., guests can enter as early as 4 p.m. in costume.



Yahoo!!!  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the MHP pics and the Photopass pics!  Sherry, I love that you girls did the Charlie's Angels pose!  I too, miss Candy Corn Acres  

On a side note, I booked the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour for 10/8 this morning.  Really excited for that!


----------



## Sherry E

*This theme is for you, Vanessa!





With several days to go until September 14th rolls around, you know what that means....*



_*Its time for the Daily Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*...Only 4 Days Until 





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


_*Each day this week there will be a new Halloween Time mini-theme.  Some of the daily themes will tie in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tie into the main theme for the week (which is Mickeys Halloween Party until 9/14).  If you dont have any photos from the MHP, you may have photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have photos that apply to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  Its all good!  

Everyones photos will fit into many of the themes one way or the other  whether its the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything should blend together and (hopefully) transition nicely so that no one has to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.*_





* In the spotlight today. **

CALIFORNIA ADVENTURE!!!*​




_*In the past, California Adventure was a prominent part of the Halloween Time season at Disneyland Resort.  Candy corn-themed CALIFORNIA letters greeted guests as they entered the park.  Candy corn hung from the Golden Gate Bridge and grew from plants.  Candy Corn Acres provided a colorful and interesting photo spot.  Monster-themed music blasted from the speakers.  Even the Halloween Party (formerly called Mickeys Trick or Treat Party) was held in California Adventure before relocating to Disneyland in 2010.

Over the last few years, as California Adventure underwent its billion dollar makeover, the signs of the Halloween season gradually disappeared.  First, the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters vanished.  Then the monster-theme music faded into the mist.  The Halloween Party moved over to Disneyland.  And Candy Corn Acres is now but a mere (bright orange) memory.

Last year, the only real sign of Halloween Time that I saw in California Adventure (other than random merchandise in shops) was Duffys photo spot, at which a pumpkin costume-clad Duffy poses with visitors.

This year there will be a Tim Burton Frankenweenie exhibit at the Animation Building, but theres no telling if California Adventure will once again feel part of Halloween Time in terms of decorations now that that the makeover is complete.



The good ol days of whimsical candy corn




















Duffys Photo spot in 2011
















































​
*_



_*  Please feel free to share your Halloween Time California Adventure pictures!

Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow and then we finally wrap up our countdowns and themes on Friday, September 14th!!  

I will be doing mini-daily themes every day from today (Monday, September 10th) through Thursday, September 13th, and then the final weekly theme will be on Friday, September 14th  but please continue to post your Mickeys Halloween Party pictures all week long if you have them (or any other mini-theme photos too)!!*_


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Here are a couple for showing around the park.  Unfortunately you have me in the way 

Of course right at Main Street 2011 -










I'll see if I can find the others I took of the carved pumpkins when I get home tonight.

Jim


----------



## GrandBob

Sorry, can't keep up with you, Sherry!   I'm still on the Photopass pictures, especially the ones from MHP.

I've been debating getting Photopass+.  Now, I know everyone says it's a great value, but the reason for the internal debate is that I usually can't get DGD to stop long enough to wait in line to get her picture taken (unless it's with Ariel or Jasmine, that is; and then only if she's next in line).  So, my question -- All those villian pictures, and those with Jack Sparrow, etc, with the neat backgrounds that are taken during MHP.  Those all would be included on PhotoPass+?

If yes, I may just have to buy it after all...

Thanks, Sherry and everyone else!

-Bob


----------



## dolphingirl47

They would be included in the standard Photo Pass as well. Photo Pass Plus adds print packages from character meals at Goofy's Kitchen, Ariel's Grotto, Plaza Inn and PCH Grill and digital photos from Space Mountain, Splash Mountain, Tower of Terror, California Screamin and Radiator Springs Racers.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

Somehow this thread ended up way down on Page 2!  The horror of it all!




*Bob* - The mini-themes are churning out fast and furiously each day until Friday!  And then we're all done with Theme Weeks in this thread.  But you're doing fine at keeping up with everything - the PhotoPass theme was only yesterday, so it's not like 15 themes have passed by since then!  


*Corinna* - Thank you for answering Bob's PhotoPass question.  I didn't have a chance to get back to this thread until now!


----------



## Sherry E

*With just days to go until September 14th rolls around, you know what that means....*



_*Its time for the Daily Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*...Only 3 Days Until 





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


_*Each day this week there will be a new Halloween Time mini-theme.  Some of the daily themes will tie in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tie into the main theme for the week (which is Mickeys Halloween Party until 9/14).  If you dont have any photos from the MHP, you may have photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have photos that apply to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  Its all good!  

Everyones photos will fit into many of the themes one way or the other  whether its the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything should blend together and (hopefully) transition nicely so that no one has to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.*_





* In the spotlight today. **

AUTUMN FLOWERS!!!*​




_*I think its time for a burst of Fall color, dont you?!  

One of the things that Disneyland Resort is famous for is its green thumb.  The horticultural elements of the Resort are almost as impressive as every other meticulous detail.  Vibrant, eye-catching flower beds and lush plants dot the landscapes of the parks, serving to not only play a role in the overall theme of the designated areas but also to complement seasonal décor.  Even the artificial flowers are beautiful!

From the floral masked Mickey that greets visitors when they pass through the turnstiles at Disneylands entrance, to the flowers surrounding the Partners statue, to the faux sunflowers at the Halloween Round-Up, Autumn colors are abundant during Halloween Time!!



In Town Square
































The floral masked Mickey at the entrance to Disneyland















At the Hub































In New Orleans Square

(This picture below is my current Facebook Timeline cover.  If youre familiar with Timeline covers, you know they provide a nice, large space at the top of your page to display photos.  This photo worked really well when it was blown up to Timelines proportions in close-up, as the richness of the color of the flowers really came though!)















Some artificial flower arrangements at the Halloween Round-Uptheyre fake, but theyre beautiful anyway!













































(This photo below is my current Facebook profile picture  to me, its like Autumn in a basket!)




*_



_*  Please feel free to share your Autumn Flowers pictures!

Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow and then we finally wrap up our countdowns and themes on Friday, September 14th!!  

I will be doing mini-daily themes every day from today (Tuesday, September 11th) through Thursday, September 13th, and then the final weekly theme will be on Friday, September 14th  but please continue to post your Mickeys Halloween Party pictures all week long if you have them (or any other mini-theme photos too)!!*_


----------



## mommaU4

Hi Sherry! 

I love this thread! All the photos you, and others post, are awesome. I can't wait for Halloweentime to officially kick off!  

We'll be at the party on Sept. 28 and I am so excited. (like a kid, lol!) In my opinion, Halloween is the most wonderful time of year.


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## tksbaskets

I'm doing a better job keeping up!  So much fun.  Only three days????


----------



## mvf-m11c

Little behind from yesterday. Here are pics from DCA during the Halloween season.










Autumn Flowers


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Bret, once again gorgeous pics.  

I would love to post some pics from 10/07 of DCA but unfortunately Photobucket is not my friend today, AGAIN!    ARGGGGGGGG!


----------



## Sherry E

*Corinna & Bret* - 

Thank you so much for your beautiful pictures!  (Bret, I wondered where you'd disappeared to in the daily mini-themes!)





mommaU4 said:


> Hi Sherry!
> 
> I love this thread! All the photos you, and others post, are awesome. I can't wait for Halloweentime to officially kick off!
> 
> We'll be at the party on Sept. 28 and I am so excited. (like a kid, lol!) In my opinion, Halloween is the most wonderful time of year.



*Hi, Beth*!

I'm so glad you joined us.  Thank you for the kind words.  It's a fun and informative thread, and it gets people involved and participating, as well as learning about different aspects of the season.

I'm still deciding whether or not I will do the MHP on the 28th (I will let you know if I do) or if I'm going another day/night.  One way or the other, I will be at DLR, pounding the pavement and getting a bunch of photos yet again.

As you know, I am sooooo ready for Summer to be over.  For some reason, this year more than most, I am hyper-anxious for Fall to arrive.  I always love Halloween season (whenever it is considered to be Halloween season outside of Disneyland!) and the holidays, but this year I have been chomping at the bit to bid farewell to Summer.  So even though it will be in the 90-degree range this week, I'm glad that Halloween Time is starting at DLR because it means that Fall is coming!







tksbaskets said:


> I'm doing a better job keeping up!  So much fun.  Only three days????




*TK -*

What lovely photos you posted!  They're nice and clear and the flowers look amazing!

Yep - 3 days and the season begins!






DisneyIsMagical said:


> Bret, once again gorgeous pics.
> 
> I would love to post some pics from 10/07 of DCA but unfortunately Photobucket is not my friend today, AGAIN!    ARGGGGGGGG!



*Vanessa -* 

You do know that I did yesterday's DCA theme for you, I hope?!  I gave a shout out to you.  I remembered that you said you had old DCA Halloween Time pictures.  

Darn that Photobucket (I think you should contact them on Facebook, like I did, and explain all the trouble you're having - I think the guy who was corresponding with me is Michael)!!!


----------



## laura&fam

Those are great flower photos everyone.  It makes me realize how badly I need to take a photography class!

So the snap dragons are at the hub?  They are one of my favorite flowers and I want to be sure to check them out.


----------



## Sherry E

laura&fam said:


> Those are great flower photos everyone.  It makes me realize how badly I need to take a photography class!
> 
> So the snap dragons are at the hub?  They are one of my favorite flowers and I want to be sure to check them out.



l*aura&fam -*

Yep - they were at the hub in the past.  They seem to be pretty consistent with keeping snapdragons in the hub vicinity, although they may change flowers in other spots.

There are also snapdragons in DCA as well.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Sherry E said:


> *Vanessa -*
> 
> You do know that I did yesterday's DCA theme for you, I hope?!  I gave a shout out to you.  I remembered that you said you had old DCA Halloween Time pictures.
> 
> Darn that Photobucket (I think you should contact them on Facebook, like I did, and explain all the trouble you're having - I think the guy who was corresponding with me is Michael)!!!



Yes, I saw that yesterday and have been trying ever since   I was so excited to post them too.  I will try to contact them through FB, we'll see what happens.


----------



## I'm mikey




----------



## Arizona Rita

Thanks all for posting the beautiful fall floral shots!
Im working on a scrapping project and you all just provided a lot of inspiration.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Some floral and park pics -





















Jim


----------



## deejdigsdis

Ooohhh...one of my favorite themes.


----------



## deejdigsdis

More from the party in 2010:


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Hi all,

Didn't want to highjack the pics thread.

I had read that there is already Halloween stuff out.  Any pics from people there or been recently?  I am really interested in pins (of course  )

Jim


----------



## Sherry E

*With just days to go until September 14th rolls around, you know what that means....*



_*Its time for the Daily Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*...Only 2 Days Until 





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


_*Each day this week there will be a new Halloween Time mini-theme.  Some of the daily themes will tie in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tie into the main theme for the week (which is Mickeys Halloween Party until 9/14).  If you dont have any photos from the MHP, you may have photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have photos that apply to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  Its all good!  

Everyones photos will fit into many of the themes one way or the other  whether its the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything should blend together and (hopefully) transition nicely so that no one has to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.*_






* In the spotlight today. **

TURNSTILE CHARACTER PUMPKIN-PALOOZA!!!*​





_*Weve all seen them.  We have all likely taken photos of them.  Every year the friendly, bright orange faces of the Fab Five welcome us into Disneyland to celebrate a most wonderful Halloween Time season.  (And, in my opinion, the giant character pumpkin heads are far superior to the lackluster snowflake motif that sits atop the very same turnstile entrance during the holidays!)

What would Halloween Time be without the Turnstile Character Pumpkins?




Mickey













Minnie









Goofy














Donald



















Pluto














Group Shots















​
*_



_*  Please feel free to share your Turnstile Character Pumpkin pictures!

Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow and then we finally wrap up our countdowns and themes on Friday, September 14th!!  

I will be doing mini-daily themes every day from today (Wednesday, September 12th) through Thursday, September 13th, and then the final weekly theme will be on Friday, September 14th  but please continue to post your Mickeys Halloween Party pictures all week long if you have them (or any other mini-theme photos too)!!*_


----------



## Sherry E

Kilted Candyman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Didn't want to highjack the pics thread.
> 
> I had read that there is already Halloween stuff out.  Any pics from people there or been recently?  I am really interested in pins (of course  )
> 
> Jim



*Jim -*

I moved your post to this thread.  It's not a hijack - this is the Halloween Time Superthread, so it's about information and photos.  We are all waiting for pics from this year!  We are simply doing the Theme Week Countdown to pass the time until some new info and photos come in.  We are assuming that once people get done with their trips this week, they will start sharing photos.  

iKristin posted some photos of this year's merchandise earlier in this thread - a few weeks ago (pictures from Mice Chat and so forth) - though I don't think there were any pins shown yet.


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## I'm mikey




----------



## mvf-m11c




----------



## serino4disney

If we already have park hopper tickets for this time, do we still need to buy additional tickets for Mickey's Halloween Party?  Just want to make sure we get the tickets in advance since I just found out about this awesome special event!!!


----------



## Lorinda

serino4disney said:


> If we already have park hopper tickets for this time, do we still need to buy additional tickets for Mickey's Halloween Party?  Just want to make sure we get the tickets in advance since I just found out about this awesome special event!!!



Yes you do need a special ticket. Depending on the party day chosen the park will close at 6 or 7 pm to the general public. The tickets are on sale on the Disneyland website on this page:

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/


----------



## tksbaskets

I just love the turnstyle characters!  So unique and fun.  I'm going to be the first to post a nightime pic of them.  You all are a tough act to follow 

I see it in the distance~





















The anticipation was building to the night shot right??


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## JadeDarkstar

im getting so close ive got everything paid for and we are not getting any gift cards just gona use the diseny visa so what ever perks we might get we can get. Im so hyper and excited.
 19 days till we leave


----------



## Sherry E

*With just one day to go until September 14th rolls around, you know what that means....*



_*It’s time for the Daily Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*...Only 1 Day Until 





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


_*Each day this week there has been a new Halloween Time mini-theme.  Some of the daily themes have tied in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tied into the main theme for the week (which is Mickey’s Halloween Party until 9/14).  If you didn’t have any photos from the MHP, you may have had photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have had photos that applied to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  It’s all good!  

Everyone’s photos basically fit into many of the themes one way or the other – whether it was the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything blended together and transitioned nicely so that no one had to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.*_






* In the spotlight today…. **

THE RAY BRADBURY HALLOWEEN TREE!!!*​





_*This year, the literary world lost a notable figure in the fantasy and science fiction realms – prolific author Ray Bradbury.  It was Mr. Bradbury’s novel from 1972, “The Halloween Tree,” that inspired Disneyland to dedicate a tree of their own to him in 2007, thus calling it “The Halloween Tree.”  He attended the presentation, and was also an occasional visitor to Disneyland.

Located in Frontierland, not far from the Dia de los Muertos display, Ray Bradbury's Halloween Tree appears to be merely another Halloween Time decoration in the daylight hours, adorned with hanging pumpkins.  At night the tree comes to life, aglow in lights.




























​
*_



_*  Please feel free to share your Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree pictures!  Also, please continue to post your Mickey’s Halloween Party pictures until tomorrow if you have them (or any other mini-theme photos from this week too)!!

Stay tuned for the final theme of 2012 tomorrow - Friday, September 14th!!  

*_


----------



## mvf-m11c

At night


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *With just one day to go until September 14th rolls around, you know what that means....*
> 
> 
> 
> _*Its time for the Daily Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> *...Only 1 Day Until
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> _*Each day this week there has been a new Halloween Time mini-theme.  Some of the daily themes have tied in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tied into the main theme for the week (which is Mickeys Halloween Party until 9/14).  If you didnt have any photos from the MHP, you may have had photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have had photos that applied to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  Its all good!
> 
> Everyones photos basically fit into many of the themes one way or the other  whether it was the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything blended together and transitioned nicely so that no one had to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * In the spotlight today. **
> 
> THE RAY BRADBURY HALLOWEEN TREE!!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*This year, the literary world lost a notable figure in the fantasy and science fiction realms  prolific author Ray Bradbury.  It was Mr. Bradburys novel from 1972, The Halloween Tree, that inspired Disneyland to dedicate a tree of their own to him in 2007, thus calling it The Halloween Tree.  He attended the presentation, and was also an occasional visitor to Disneyland.
> 
> Located in Frontierland, not far from the Dia de los Muertos display, Ray Bradbury's Halloween Tree appears to be merely another Halloween Time decoration in the daylight hours, adorned with hanging pumpkins.  At night the tree comes to life, aglow in lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> _*  Please feel free to share your Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree pictures!  Also, please continue to post your Mickeys Halloween Party pictures until tomorrow if you have them (or any other mini-theme photos from this week too)!!
> 
> Stay tuned for the final theme of 2012 tomorrow - Friday, September 14th!!
> 
> *_



I never noticed that tree. I love seeing the photos of it though.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> I never noticed that tree. I love seeing the photos of it though.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna -*

The tree is really beautiful at night (though, for some bizarre reason, I don't have any nighttime photos of it, but you can see what it looks like in Bret's pictures above).  

In the daytime, however, the tree is very inconspicuous and easy to overlook, I think.  The plaque doesn't stand out from afar, so you have to actually go up to it to see it.  And if you don't know it's there you might just keep on walking past it.

I guess the only thing that really makes the Halloween Tree stand out in the daytime is that it is the only tree in that specific vicinity that has those pumpkins hanging from it. It's a nice little subtle Halloween Time gem, I think - it's not obvious or elaborate.  It's just a simple, quite little tree that is also a tribute to Ray Bradbury.


----------



## I'm mikey




----------



## wingednike

Seeing the characters above the turnstiles makes me feel as if fall were here.  I'm trying to hold out on renewing my pass until next year, but I think the Halloween stuff will break my resolve...


----------



## Susiesark

http://www.mousewait.com/watermark/.../www.mousewait.com/watermark/mw-watermark.png

Pumpkin collage.


----------



## watkinsme

Are the princesses with their princes for meet and greet during the parties?  More specifically Flynn (he was gone in WDW before we got to see him and DD soooo wants to see him if possible)


----------



## Eeee-va

watkinsme said:


> Are the princesses with their princes for meet and greet during the parties?  More specifically Flynn (he was gone in WDW before we got to see him and DD soooo wants to see him if possible)



The only day I've heard of princes being with princesses for meet-and-greet is Valentine's Day, and I don't even know if that happened last year. The only photos I've seen with Disney princesses at the party were prince-less, unless a guest was dressed up.

But I have heard that Flynn sometimes (not always) does meet and greets with Rapunzel during regular hours. I met him but that was a long time ago, I think before the movie came out. So I wouldn't get your DD's hopes up but unless something's changed, it sounds like it might happen.  He and Aladdin are the only princes I can think of that are somewhat "meetable."  (Flynn is great but I miss Naveen.  )


----------



## watkinsme

Eeee-va said:


> The only day I've heard of princes being with princesses for meet-and-greet is Valentine's Day, and I don't even know if that happened last year. The only photos I've seen with Disney princesses at the party were prince-less, unless a guest was dressed up.
> 
> But I have heard that Flynn sometimes (not always) does meet and greets with Rapunzel during regular hours. I met him but that was a long time ago, I think before the movie came out. So I wouldn't get your DD's hopes up but unless something's changed, it sounds like it might happen.  He and Aladdin are the only princes I can think of that are somewhat "meetable."  (Flynn is great but I miss Naveen.  )




Thanks - I didn't know if DL was like WDW in that the princesses have their prince's during the party....if we miss him this time we'll try and catch him next year at WDW's MNSSHP


----------



## asianway

Is anyone going to the Jamboree today that can report back on what characters are appearing this year?  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Friday, and you know what that means.....*



_*It’s time for the final Theme Week Friday Countdown to Halloween Time!!!*_



*





Halloween Time Begins at Disneyland…TODAY!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


_*And with the new week comes the last Disneyland Resort Halloween Time theme for 2012!!

As you know, I've been showcasing particular areas of interest of DLR's Halloween Time festivities each week until the 2012 merriment officially began today, Friday, September 14!!  It has been a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for the kick-off to the season!  Also, it has been a way to display the different aspects and details of the Halloween season at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/overlooked by others.

Last week we attended the creepily delightful Mickey’s Halloween Party.  The week before that we enjoyed some frightfully tempting Treats & Treasures around the parks.  The week before that we visited the spiritual Dia de los Muertos display in Frontierland.  Before that we strolled along Main Street and enjoyed the Pumpkin Festival, as well as many wonderful window displays.  The week before that we celebrated Autumn with a trip to the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack and admired the intricately carved character pumpkins tucked away at the Halloween Round-Up.  Prior to that, we took a little trip into the twisted mind of Jack Skellington and his Haunted Mansion Holiday overlay.  

Including today’s theme, there have been 7 weekly Friday countdowns from August 3–September 14, 2012, and 6 “mini-themes” – one each day, from 9/8-9/13, leading up to today.*_






*In the Spotlight this Week...... **

HALLOWEEN TIME CORNUCOPIA
(Miscellaneous!  Anything Goes!)!!!*​





_*This is the time to post any ‘leftovers’ that didn’t make it into previous Theme Weeks!  

Do you have extra photos that you didn’t include in a previous Theme Week?

Did you arrive late to the party and didn’t get to post your photos during previous Theme Weeks?  Today is the day to do it!  

Do you have a couple of random Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy photos that you have been hanging on to (something that not too many people seem to have photos of)?  Share them today!

Have you taken any photos of the wonderful character Halloween Time display along the tram path, when you’re coming in from the Mickey & Friends lot (a hidden treasure that is kind of hard to get a lot of photos of)?  Please post them!

Do you have particular favorites of the photos you have already posted each week – the pictures that you love more than others?  Post them again!






In other words, this final Halloween Time Theme Week Countdown of 2012 is a virtual trick-or-treat bag o’ photos!  Anything goes, as long as it fits into the “Halloween Time at Disneyland” theme.

In fact, I’m not even going to do what I usually do and post photos to set up the theme.  I will post my favorite Halloween Time pictures of the bunch a bit later. Right now, I want YOU to start things off and share what you want to share!



























​
*_



_* Please feel free to post your photos of anything Halloween Time-related, starting now!!!!!

And a big thank you, thank you, thank you to everyone who has contributed to and participated in these Theme Weeks (and Theme Days) since August 3rd.  I hope you all have had as much fun being a part of it as I have had enjoying all of your beautiful photographs!  Group hug, everyone!

Until then, feel free to join us over in the Christmas Superthread for the current Theme Week Countdown in progress (we’re on the 3rd theme in that thread, but we are going all the way to November 12th)!!!  



Or…I’ll see you for the next Halloween Time Theme Week Countdown in 2013!*_


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry, thank you for building our excitement for Halloween Time through pictures!

I wasn't sure where pictures of my festive Halloween Lady fit in...so here they are now!  I saw this lady in 2010 -- 2 different days -- in the same location each day -- wearing the same clothes.  Don't you love her little witch hat?


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> Sherry, thank you for building our excitement for Halloween Time through pictures!
> 
> I wasn't sure where pictures of my festive Halloween Lady fit in...so here they are now!  I saw this lady in 2010 -- 2 different days -- in the same location each day -- wearing the same clothes.  Don't you love her little witch hat?






This is the perfect time for Halloween Lady to make an appearance!  That outfit is so fun, festive and cute!  Maybe you will see her again in a couple of weeks?



You're welcome, *deej*!  Thank you for participating and sharing your wonderful photos.  I know that next year, when it's time for the 2013 Halloween Time Theme Week Countdown, you'll have a whole crop of new pictures to share from your trip this year.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't believe that Halloween season is starting today. This time last year, I was getting ready for my trip to Disneyland. I so wish I could go again.

Corinna


----------



## JadeDarkstar

sherry question botu the lanterns?

the mickey popcorn bucket and latern arent the same? i though they were can yout ell me the diffrince?


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> sherry question botu the lanterns?
> 
> the mickey popcorn bucket and latern arent the same? i though they were can yout ell me the diffrince?



*Jade -*

The popcorn bucket is larger.  You can buy it with the popcorn and empty out the popcorn - or buy the bucket at a shop and get a voucher for popcorn later.  If you keep it empty you can use it to carry some candy around at the party.

The lantern is smaller - not tiny, but just smaller than the popcorn bucket.  It's the same ghost Mickey, and it's made of the same material, but it has a little light device in it.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

do you know the price of them? i heard the popcorns about 12


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> do you know the price of them? i heard the popcorns about 12



I can't recall the price of the lanterns, but they couldn't have been too expensive, even with the little light thing.  

The price for the popcorn bucket sounds about right.  I know that I was in one store and saw that they were selling both the buckets and the lanterns - and that was a situation in which you could buy the bucket and get the voucher for the popcorn (since they were not serving popcorn in the shop).  So you could compare the size of the lantern with the bucket, almost side by side.


----------



## princesszelda

I can not wait to see more pictures and reports coming in as Halloween time has officially started. I also can not wait to find out what villains are at the meet and greet. Maleficent??? I know she was in 2010 but not last year. I hope they bring her back. Maybe Ursula???


----------



## JadeDarkstar

yes my whole fam is hoping for Maleficent we did see her on disneyland website with the other villens so i hope shes there 

and ty sherry


----------



## Mel522

JadeDarkstar said:


> sherry question botu the lanterns?
> 
> the mickey popcorn bucket and latern arent the same? i though they were can yout ell me the diffrince?





JadeDarkstar said:


> do you know the price of them? i heard the popcorns about 12



From foot to the top of his ear, the popcorn bucket is 11 inches tall, and was around $12.  The lantern is 8 inches tall, and was $13.79.  The lantern has a image projected from the bottom.

There's an attena ball in the middle for size reference.





The image the little guy makes.  It's only in focus at about 8 inches.


----------



## princesszelda

Now I want a lantern too


----------



## Susiesark

Sherry E said:


> I can't recall the price of the lanterns, but they couldn't have been too expensive, even with the little light thing.
> 
> The price for the popcorn bucket sounds about right.  I know that I was in one store and saw that they were selling both the buckets and the lanterns - and that was a situation in which you could buy the bucket and get the voucher for the popcorn (since they were not serving popcorn in the shop).  So you could compare the size of the lantern with the bucket, almost side by side.


Which store did you see it in? If I buy it in the store, with a popcorn voucher, can I get the passholder discount?


----------



## I'm mikey

Here are a few Miscellaneous Halloween pics


----------



## isisisme

Sherry E said:


> I can't recall the price of the lanterns, but they couldn't have been too expensive, even with the little light thing.
> 
> The price for the popcorn bucket sounds about right.  I know that I was in one store and saw that they were selling both the buckets and the lanterns - and that was a situation in which you could buy the bucket and get the voucher for the popcorn (since they were not serving popcorn in the shop).  So you could compare the size of the lantern with the bucket, almost side by side.



Just a heads up, I heard that this is the last year for the Mickey Ghost pumpkin (from Mouseplanet) So, if you need one, get one.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures everyone!!   Deej I'm so glad that Halloween Lady made here appearance today.


----------



## sweethannah

Hello everyone! 

Not sure if this has been posted or not I just read about it on another site:




> Theres something new this Halloween Time at Disneyland park, and its happening over at the Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree in Frontierland. Thats where youll find a magical Halloween Carnival filled with fun for the whole family, with favorite Disney characters in Halloween costumes, special Halloween entertainment, amazing pumpkin carvers, activities, holiday merchandise, yummy treats and even the Disney Villains!
> 
> You can make your own Halloween mask at the craft station, and then join Mickey Mouse and his pals in a Mask-Parade. Try your hand at carnival games, like tossing rings on a witchs hat or spinning the Crystal Ball Fortune Wheel to seek your own happy Halloween fortune. Everyones favorite Frontierland musical group joins the fun, too, as Billy Hill and the Haunted Hillbillies take the stage six times a day for a round of appropriately spooky tunes, all done in their inimitable bluegrass style.
> 
> The highlight of the Halloween Carnival is sure to be the Magic Cauldron Sideshow. Dare to venture into this tented area, and you may be asked to help cast a magic spell, conjuring a Disney Villain from his or her realm to meet your group before returning to worlds beyond. Disney Villains fans will want to visit more than once, since you never know which Disney Villain might be summoned each time. Sounds like a real scream!
> 
> The Halloween Carnival at Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree opens September 14 and continues most days through October 31. Please check the park Times Guide for daily operating schedules.



sounds awesome!


----------



## Sherry E

*Susiesark -*

Let's see...if I recall correctly, I think it was the Showcase store on Main Street (at Town Square) where I saw the buckets, the lanterns and the little sign that mentioned getting the voucher for the popcorn at one of the carts (with purchase of the bucket).  I was stalking that store quite a bit, waiting for them to put out a new supply of the green & black twinkly Halloween Time tote bags, and while I was stalking I noticed other things!

Unless there is any restriction on using your AP discount for the popcorn bucket, you should be able to use the discount in the Showcase store (assuming they are still selling them this year) to get one.  They take the discount for everything else in that shop.


*isisisme -*

Thank you for the heads up!  That's good information to know for anyone who wants one of those buckets.


*I'm mikey -*

Wonderful pictures!  You pulled out some extra good ones for the Miscellaneous theme!  

I wonder if anyone has photos of the Halloween display along the tram path?  That is something that I bet a lot of people don't get to see because not everyone takes the tram. It really should be in one of the parks.



*Mel522 -*

Thank you for the photos of the bucket/lantern!  They perfectly demonstrated the size difference and showed more detail about the lantern!



*sweethannah -*

Thank you!  The Carnival sounds exciting!  I am hoping there are still just as many carved pumpkins as the season rolls along.


----------



## babydougie

Hi guys,
      My friend and I are coming to dl for the first ime in 3 weeks!! We wanted this t shirt. Can anyone tell me if they are selling it in the parks? It is a gray v neck, women's t shirt. The wording is in foil and  the o's in the word boo are mickey heads. Is there any way to order something from the park and pick it up when we get there. They are sold out online. Thank you for your help. I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place.
Amy


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Now that the Halloween season is here... Does anyone now if Carsland and CA have been themed for Halloween?


----------



## laura&fam

Does anyone have a Mickey lantern from a year or 2 ago?  How do they hold up?  If I buy something and it breaks it will be _years_ before my kids forget and stop asking if we can buy a new one.  Seriously they are still asking about the pirate gun that broke within a month from 3 years ago!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ok i have my disney visa now so i should get 10% off some things right
so if i know there are four items the popcorn bucket, a halloween bag, the latern, and my hubbys Melifcent glass if its there that we saw on disney shopping.com that jsut came out. Then maybe we can egt it all in one store.
World of disney? 

Or what store was it last year that had both the popcorn bucket (with voucher for popcorn) and the latern in it?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

also those desert cups with the mickey pumpkin are they cups you can keep after you eat the cupcake? (like the christmas one looks like its ceramic)


----------



## dolphingirl47

JadeDarkstar said:


> also those desert cups with the mickey pumpkin are they cups you can keep after you eat the cupcake? (like the christmas one looks like its ceramic)



Yes, you can and they are indeed ceramic. I got a Mickey cup at Storyteller's Cafe last year and a Donal cup at the bakery on Main Street.

Corinna


----------



## Disneyland 1951

Halloween roundup at Big Thunder Ranch...

Carved Pumpkins, (Merida)





Spin the Wheel





Toss a rope ring over a Witch Hat





Color a Mask (Or a COW picture?)





Conjure a Villan Tent.





They would let about 30 guests in at a time, select one to wave a wand, and a Villan (Cruella, Cpt'n Hook, Jafar, etc.)
 would appear in a puff of "smoke".  You would then line up for a meet and greet.




*
Note: It was over 100 degrees by noon today at Disneyland.*


----------



## Sherry E

Disneyland 1951 said:


> Halloween roundup at Big Thunder Ranch...
> 
> Carved Pumpkins, (Merida)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spin the Wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toss a rope ring over a Witch Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color a Mask (Or a COW picture?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conjure a Villan Tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would let about 30 guests in at a time, select one to wave a wand, and a Villan (Cruella, Cpt'n Hook, Jafar, etc.)
> would appear in a puff of "smoke".  You would then line up for a meet and greet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Note: It was over 100 degrees by noon today at Disneyland.*





*Disneyland 1951 - *

Thank you sooooo much for posting these new photos!  To be honest, any photos I've seen on other sites on the Web have basically just been the same ol' stuff we all recognize from every year and not much of the new stuff.  I've only seen a couple of good Carnival shots.

Can you tell me if it looks like any of the actual Round-Up part of the Carnival has been scaled back?  If you're familiar with the Halloween Round-Up from previous years, you'll remember there was a designated area for many carved pumpkins (and I'm sure there were not many out yesterday) and the Scare-Dy-Crow shack, as well as all kinds of 'Autumn harvest' decorations.  Is all of that still there, or has it been cut down to make way for this Carnival?  I see the Merida pumpkin above, but is the area still as big?

It sounds like California Adventure is pretty much lacking in Halloween decor again too - with the exception of the Frankenweenie stuff.  Did you see any traces of Halloween decor in DCA - any random lamppost garland or orange bunting on facades?  Anything at all?


----------



## asianway

Disneyland 1951 said:


> They would let about 30 guests in at a time, select one to wave a wand, and a Villan (Cruella, Cpt'n Hook, Jafar, etc.)
> would appear in a puff of "smoke".  You would then line up for a meet and greet.[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> *
> Note: It was over 100 degrees by noon today at Disneyland.*



So is there more than one "show" going on at a time in that tent?  Trying to figure out how many different villains are appearing daily - thanks


----------



## JadeDarkstar

If any one see's Melifcent please tell me


----------



## princesszelda

JadeDarkstar said:


> If any one see's Melifcent please tell me



Maleficent usually is only at the Halloweeen party. So you will have to wait a bit. I am waiting for the same news.


----------



## asianway

princesszelda said:


> Maleficent usually is only at the Halloweeen party. So you will have to wait a bit. I am waiting for the same news.



She wasnt last year, only in 2010.  I dont know about years past, but it was a fairly big deal back then I recall.  Last year, the Tremaines only appeared during the day, where in 2010 they were only at the party, so I dont think anything is written in stone.


----------



## princesszelda

asianway said:


> So is there more than one "show" going on at a time in that tent?  Trying to figure out how many different villains are appearing daily - thanks



I really hope that this is not the only way to meet the villains.


----------



## princesszelda

asianway said:


> She wasnt last year, only in 2010.  I dont know about years past, but it was a fairly big deal back then I recall.  Last year, the Tremaines only appeared during the day, where in 2010 they were only at the party, so I dont think anything is written in stone.



I know she was not last year but she was in 2010 I believe she was in previous years as well. I really hope that they bring her back out.


----------



## Sherry E

princesszelda said:


> I really hope that this is not the only way to meet the villains.



I hope so too.  I keep thinking there may be a random villain or two out on Main Street, but because the villains photo spot near IASW was removed, I have a feeling that the main places to see villains will be in this Carnival spot and at the MHP.

I'll be honest - so far, from the few photos that I've seen - there is nothing that has jumped out at me and made me think that this Carnival is better than what was going on in DL last year.  I don't think there would have been a Carnival this year if not for the fact that Disney had to find a new home for the villains.

I have a strong feeling that the Round-Up part of the Carnival - which is the main thing that I liked, as evidenced by the volume of photos I posted during Halloween Round-Up Theme Week in this thread! - may have 'shrunk,' and there may not be as many of those wonderful details and Fall touches around the area because it's busy with tents and all this other stuff.

I'll reserve full judgment until I see it in person, but so far there isn't really anything that looks better than previous Halloween seasons.

And if DCA dropped the ball again and didn't even try to decorate a little bit, which is what it is looking like, that is just sad.


----------



## asianway

princesszelda said:


> I really hope that this is not the only way to meet the villains.



Im pretty sure it is for the day time anyway.  Seems a little cumbersome for the parties, maybe they have something new up their sleeve.


----------



## princesszelda

Sherry E said:


> I hope so too.  I keep thinking there may be a random villain or two out on Main Street, but because the villains photo spot near IASW was removed, I have a feeling that the main places to see villains will be in this Carnival spot and at the MHP.
> 
> I'll be honest - so far, from the few photos that I've seen - there is nothing that has jumped out at me and made me think that this Carnival is better than what was going on in DL last year.  I don't think there would have been a Carnival this year if not for the fact that Disney had to find a new home for the villains.
> 
> I have a strong feeling that the Round-Up part of the Carnival - which is the main thing that I liked, as evidenced by the volume of photos I posted during Halloween Round-Up Theme Week in this thread! - may have 'shrunk,' and there may not be as many of those wonderful details and Fall touches around the area because it's busy with tents and all this other stuff.
> 
> I'll reserve full judgment until I see it in person, but so far there isn't really anything that looks better than previous Halloween seasons.
> 
> And if DCA dropped the ball again and didn't even try to decorate a little bit, which is what it is looking like, that is just sad.



I really hope that they did not cut back on the pumpkin carvings on display and that whole area. I really enjoyed it the past few years and I am sorry I missed it last year, we just ran out of time. I also hope that they have a better villain area. I have no idea why they think that this is a good idea. 



asianway said:


> Im pretty sure it is for the day time anyway.  Seems a little cumbersome for the parties, maybe they have something new up their sleeve.



I really hope that they have something better for the party.

I guess we have to wait and see what others can report.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks Disneyland 1951 for the fun new pictures!!


----------



## mrsw94

I'm anxiously awaitng more photos and info from last night so I know what to expect when we go the 15th.  Sooooo excited!!  1 more month!  In the meantime, here are the treat buckets I made for us to carry:


----------



## dolphingirl47

mrsw94 said:


> I'm anxiously awaitng more photos and info from last night so I know what to expect when we go the 15th.  Sooooo excited!!  1 more month!  In the meantime, here are the treat buckets I made for us to carry:



They have come out really well.

Corinna


----------



## All American

Those treat buckets are adorable!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I'm sad to report that, so far, the only thing Halloween that I've seen at DCA (via a different "live" Disney lovers site) is Duffy's meet and greet area.  I think they could have at least done something with Bugs Land.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> I'm sad to report that, so far, the only thing Halloween that I've seen at DCA (via a different "live" Disney lovers site) is Duffy's meet and greet area.  I think they could have at least done something with Bugs Land.



It is sad.  Disney, for some weird reason, really leaves DCA out of the mix when it comes to Halloween Time.  Frankly, even during the holiday season the decorations in DCA have been a little 'thin' compared to Disneyland (though I think that will change this year).

I scanned the Internet yesterday looking for any signs of decorations on Buena Vista Street.  That was where I mainly expected to see some traces of Halloween decor - they could so easily work in the 'vintage' or retro Halloween decor to the theme of that area.  They could put up some vintage Halloween signs in the windows.  From what I understand, they are selling Halloween merchandise on BVS but there are no decorations.  

Putting the Frankenweenie thing in Hollywood Land (the Muppets theater and Animation building) doesn't provide any atmospheric decor out on the streets!

I just don't understand it.  Why not take one of the giant candy corn from the  long lost Candy Corn Acres and put it in A Bug's Land?  Why not put a sign up in Cars Land that says "Happy Halloween"?  Why not have Mater and McQueen drive through town wearing Halloween 'masks'?

I'm still trying to find out if the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack is still at the Halloween Round-Up, or if it was removed to make room for something else at the "Carnival"?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Sherry E said:


> I'm still trying to find out if the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack is still at the Halloween Round-Up, or if it was removed to make room for something else at the "Carnival"?



The shack is still there.  I saw both Woody and Jessie outside of it greeting guests.


----------



## Sherry E

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> The shack is still there.  I saw both Woody and Jessie outside of it greeting guests.



Oh good!  Thank you so much, Tom!  Was that photo in your blog?  If so, I looked right past it somehow when I read the blog yesterday.

Did you notice if the overall pumpkin-carving area (even though there couldn't have been a lot of pumpkins out on the first day of the season) was smaller, or was it pretty much the same size as previous years?  I can't get a sense - from looking at all the photos - if the new "Carnival" tents and/or additions have shrunk the other areas of the Round-Up, or if anything is missing in terms of all that wonderful Autumn decor that used to be set up around the whole site.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

They had the photo ops (wagons, etc) set up outside Big Thunder Ranch.  The petting zoo was open and Woody or Jessie were meeting people outside the shack.  Other than that, the pumpkin carvers and everything else was back in the Festival Arena/Jamboree.


----------



## Sherry E

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> They had the photo ops (wagons, etc) set up outside Big Thunder Ranch.  The petting zoo was open and Woody or Jessie were meeting people outside the shack.  Other than that, the pumpkin carvers and everything else was back in the Festival Arena/Jamboree.



Great!  Thank you so much.  That's the info I was looking for.


----------



## Kilala

Are there any threads where people posted pics from thier trips from years past?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Kilala said:


> Are there any threads where people posted pics from thier trips from years past?



You can find a lot of pictures from previous years right here on this thread.

Corinna


----------



## Kilala

CAn I put links to my pictures up from Mickey's Halloween treat here or start a single thread. I have been going since 2006.


----------



## Sherry E

Kilala said:


> Are there any threads where people posted pics from thier trips from years past?



As Corinna mentioned, this thread has tons of photos all throughout it.  

Plus, there are 2 previous Halloween threads that are full of photos (see Post #1, Page 1 of this thread for links).  

Also, in Post #3, I have links to Trip Reports & Blogs that people did.  

I've done a few Halloween TR's, but you can find one of them in my signature below (it's the one with the bouncing Mickey pumpkin next to it - "The Return of the Masked Mouse...").  Click on that link and follow it to the final post that I indicate as being the last one, and you will find lots of photos!


----------



## Sherry E

Kilala said:


> CAn I put links to my pictures up from Mickey's Halloween treat here or start a single thread. I have been going since 2006.



Sure, post the photos here!  We'd love to see them.  Just make sure to specify which year they are from so that no one mistakenly thinks they are from this year.


----------



## TahoeMom

Sherry E said:


> ...
> 
> I just don't understand it.  Why not take one of the giant candy corn from the  long lost Candy Corn Acres and put it in A Bug's Land?  Why not put a sign up in Cars Land that says "Happy Halloween"?  Why not have Mater and McQueen drive through town wearing Halloween 'masks'?
> 
> I'm still trying to find out if the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack is still at the Halloween Round-Up, or if it was removed to make room for something else at the "Carnival"?



I have never understood why they stopped putting the Halloween decorations in the Tower of Terror lobby.  It was great stuff - very authentic to the feel of the lobby I thought.  I haven't seen it there in 5 or 6 years I think.

Also, for those of you inquiring about the bucket/lantern.  I bought a bucket last year (I liked the size) but I used it as a lantern on Halloween by just putting a light in it - I think I used a battery-operated pumpkin light and it worked great!


----------



## Sherry E

TahoeMom said:


> I have never understood why they stopped putting the Halloween decorations in the Tower of Terror lobby.  It was great stuff - very authentic to the feel of the lobby I thought.  I haven't seen it there in 5 or 6 years I think.
> 
> Also, for those of you inquiring about the bucket/lantern.  I bought a bucket last year (I liked the size) but I used it as a lantern on Halloween by just putting a light in it - I think I used a battery-operated pumpkin light and it worked great!



Although this still wouldn't account for the lack of decorations in the ToT lobby or the failure to put a giant candy corn photo spot in A Bug's Land, I have heard that there is a much greater possibility for Halloween decorations in DCA next year.  It's not official, of course - nothing is official until it first comes directly from an official Disney source - but I've heard that "they" (Team Disney Anaheim, I guess) wanted to keep the new lands as is for as long as possible this year (not counting the Halloween merchandise being sold in shops on BVS!), with the major payoff event coming at Christmas time (when the new decorations in DCA will supposedly be awesome).  

It is looking like next year we may start to see more traces of Halloween Time returning to DCA once again.


----------



## Kilala

Thanks Sherry. I will post some later on today.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Do the carnival games cost extra?  Does anyone have more information on what exactly happens with the fortune-telling wheel?  Do they have the Jack Skellington coffin popcorn boxes again?  What are the Frankenweenie-themed food items that are alluded to in the Unplugged blog?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

AmericanItGirl said:


> Do the carnival games cost extra?  Does anyone have more information on what exactly happens with the fortune-telling wheel?  Do they have the Jack Skellington coffin popcorn boxes again?  What are the Frankenweenie-themed food items that are alluded to in the Unplugged blog?



The games were free.

The food items were a special lemonade (some kind of berry...with a foam on top, of course) and a special hot dog (sausage stitched together with bacon, topped with sauteed onions on a jalapeno cheddar cheese bun topped with barbecue sauce).


----------



## AmericanItGirl

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> The games were free.
> 
> The food items were a special lemonade (some kind of berry...with a foam on top, of course) and a special hot dog (sausage stitched together with bacon, topped with sauteed onions on a jalapeno cheddar cheese bun topped with barbecue sauce).



Thanks!  The hot dog sounds awesome...then again anything with bacon sounds great (except the bacon-wrapped asparagus, but that's because the one time I tried it, the bacon was 75% black and just tasted like ash).  There's a reason why I try to eat well during the weeks before going to DL...so that I can splurge on my calorie intake in the parks. 

For those wanting more Halloween at DCA, there is now a Halloween version of the Buena Vista Bugle: DCA Today


----------



## Sherry E

I haven't seen too much mentioned on the Internet at all about the Carnival - and what I have seen is basically the same sorts of things Tom included in his blog.  Maybe it will become more popular as the season rolls along. 

I don't know if I like like the idea of only being able to meet one villain at a time in the tent, as mentioned in this thread.  I liked it better when they had their 'photo spot' and there were always 2 or 3 of them there together.  Again, I will have to reserve full judgment until I see it in person, but instead of conjuring up one villain I'd much rather have a bunch of them out of the tent and posing for photos.  Sounds like I have to buy a ticket to the MHP to get that experience (what a shock!).  It's a good thing I was already planning to do that anyway!


The Frankenweenie food items sound interesting.


----------



## mommaU4

I haven't looked back at the last few pages, but are there any recent food pics? I'm curious what sort of Halloween treats are offered this year? Anything new?  Is there a new popcorn bucket? Or any new desserts?


----------



## Sherry E

mommaU4 said:


> I haven't looked back at the last few pages, but are there any recent food pics? I'm curious what sort of Halloween treats are offered this year? Anything new?  Is there a new popcorn bucket? Or any new desserts?



No new food pics or treat pictures so far.  Disneyland 1951 was kind enough to post photos a few pages back (Page 37) of the Carnival/Ranch/Round-Up, and Tom has done his blog for Unplugged, of course, but nothing else yet.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Sherry E said:
			
		

> It's not official, of course - nothing is official until it first comes directly from an official Disney source - but I've heard that "they" (Team Disney Anaheim, I guess) wanted to keep the new lands as is for as long as possible this year (not counting the Halloween merchandise being sold in shops on BVS!), with the major payoff event coming at Christmas time (when the new decorations in DCA will supposedly be awesome)..



While I am disappointed as we will be there for Halloween this year I am also thrilled because we will be there for Christmas this year too. I really hope they go all out for Carsland!


----------



## mommaU4

Sherry E said:


> No new food pics or treat pictures so far.  Disneyland 1951 was kind enough to post photos a few pages back (Page 37) of the Carnival/Ranch/Round-Up, and Tom has done his blog for Unplugged, of course, but nothing else yet.



Thanks, I saw those and they were great.  I'm hoping for some treat photos. When I'm on vacation at DL, especially around the holidays, it's all about the food.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ok so far we have 20 for treats +another 10 for the desert cup we have decied to get.
We will get ghost popcorn, ghost latern, and a hot coco mug (hopefuly with Melifcent on it)
we will also have 30 each for fun stuff.
20 for son at rfc if he wants a new stuffed animal (he has got one everytime we go there the zoo or dl lol
We are planing on sharieng meals at Cafe Orlines and CC and Tasty pilots and have our meal at golden horseshoe or stage door cafe we always get.
The only thing were trying to figuer out is to pack drinks with us or send hubby on art to target to get them. 

I think all is working out well and cant wait we are 15days away now


----------



## Sherry E

I❤MICKEY;46179660 said:
			
		

> While I am disappointed as we will be there for Halloween this year I am also thrilled because we will be there for Christmas this year too. I really hope they go all out for Carsland!



*I❤MICKEY -*

While I miss the candy cane-striped CALIFORNIA letters in front of DCA, and I miss seeing the Golden Gate Bridge decorated in lights, garland and wreaths, I think Christmas is slowly getting better in DCA.  I think the entrance to the park needs to make more of an impact during the holidays - the new entrance just doesn't pack the same punch in terms of lights and colors and night - but, as long as other things inside the park don't get removed (like the giant ornaments and lights in A Bug's Land, for example), it can only get better.  

I think Cars Land and Buena Vista Street will be fully decked out this holiday season.  The main Christmas tree will be relocated to BVS, and I can totally envision carolers performing on that street, as well as vintage-esque decorations and window displays.  I really, really hope that's what they do and that it lives up to my imagination!  

Disney tends to 'embellish' their descriptions of decor a bit in their press releases and blogs - I recall one year (maybe it was 2010?) in which they boasted of "decorations in both parks" for Halloween Time, when all that was really in DCA was a random Fall-looking garland on the Mission Tortilla place!  Last year, they excitedly told us of "new" Christmas trees in Toon Town - which were actually "old" trees taken from WDW, and they were 100 times worse than the trees we had gotten used to in Toon Town.  They have also removed things from New Orleans Square over the years, a little at a time.

So I hope that Disney doesn't regale us with tales of wonderful Christmas decor in DCA this year, only to find that they stuck a wreath or two up in Cars Land and that's it!

But I think that Cars Land and Buena Vista Street will deliver the goods for Christmas, both in different ways.  If A Bug's Land continues to have its decorations and if there are still some decorations in the Paradise Pier area, we're in good shape.  They need to add more, not remove things.  If they would start putting some decorations back in Hollywood Land (which they used to do), that would be even better!

And hopefully next year will be a year where we finally see some Halloween Time decorations in DCA!



mommaU4 said:


> Thanks, I saw those and they were great.  I'm hoping for some treat photos. When I'm on vacation at DL, especially around the holidays, it's all about the food.



*Beth -*

I know what you mean.  I like looking at treat pictures even if I don't end up eating the treats when I'm in the parks (sometimes I eat them; sometimes I don't)!  I just like seeing them!




JadeDarkstar said:


> ok so far we have 20 for treats +another 10 for the desert cup we have decied to get.
> We will get ghost popcorn, ghost latern, and a hot coco mug (hopefuly with Melifcent on it)
> we will also have 30 each for fun stuff.
> 20 for son at rfc if he wants a new stuffed animal (he has got one everytime we go there the zoo or dl lol
> We are planing on sharieng meals at Cafe Orlines and CC and Tasty pilots and have our meal at golden horseshoe or stage door cafe we always get.
> The only thing were trying to figuer out is to pack drinks with us or send hubby on art to target to get them.
> 
> I think all is working out well and cant wait we are 15days away now




*Jade -*

It sounds like everything is on track to being a great Halloween Time trip for you and your family!


----------



## revwog1974

Touring Plans has posted lots of new pictures from Disneyland's Halloween decorations.  http://dlandlive.com/2012/09/disneyland-photo-and-news-report-september-17-2012/  In the section on the carnival area, it says the carnival will be the only place to see the characters in their Halloween costumes.  So that's the place to go to see Halloween characters and Villains?  Will it be packed?


----------



## Sherry E

revwog1974 said:


> Touring Plans has posted lots of new pictures from Disneyland's Halloween decorations.  http://dlandlive.com/2012/09/disneyland-photo-and-news-report-september-17-2012/  In the section on the carnival area, it says the carnival will be the only place to see the characters in their Halloween costumes.  So that's the place to go to see Halloween characters and Villains?  Will it be packed?



Thanks for that link, *revwog1974*!  It really looks like everything is the same in Disneyland except for at the Carnival.  I'm glad they showed photos of the tram path display - it drives me nuts that the display is on the tram path and is very hard to get photos of when you are passing it.  The only way to get pictures is to go up into the parking structure and then use the zoom lens on the camera.  They should really just move that whole display inside one of the parks.  It is practically going to waste on the tram path when they need more decorations inside the parks.  And they don't have a holiday display there during the Christmas season, so it makes no sense.

Anyway, I went to the Carnival post, and I may have overlooked it completely, but did it actually say "the only place" to see characters in their costumes?  I was reading very quickly, so I could have easily missed it.  I saw a mention of characters in their costumes, but I may have just skipped over the word "only."

From what we have been hearing, the Carnival is the only place to meet the Villains this year outside of the Halloween Party (which will probably also contribute to longer lines for Villain photos at the MHP).  But...the catch is, you can only go into the tent and conjure up one Villain at a time, so if you want to meet more you have to keep going back.  (I hate that idea, by the way - I liked it better when the Villains had a photo spot and there were 3 of them out at the same time.)

Also, Chip & Dale are at the Carnival, but I'm not sure if that means that they won't be in their Town Square spot too.  Usually, the Fab Five and Chip/Dale appear in Town Square in Halloween costumes off and on during the day.  I'm not sure if that's changed this year, but IF the Carnival is the only place to see any characters in costume outside of the MHP, then yes, I think the crowds will increase substantially in that whole Carnival/Ranch/Round-Up area. They may be trying to cram too much stuff into that spot.  I think the decorations in the whole Halloween Round-Up area have also been cut down, and the pumpkin carving area was moved.

Did you see the photos posted by Disneyland 1951 on Page 37 of this thread and read Tom's blog from DIS Unplugged?


----------



## revwog1974

Sherry,  here is the line "With this new carnival concept, the Halloween dressed characters will only be appearing here and will no longer appear on Main Street." from page 2 immediately above this photo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.



Do you think the Villains will only be at the Carnival for the parties too?


----------



## Sherry E

revwog1974 said:


> Sherry,  here is the line "With this new carnival concept, the Halloween dressed characters will only be appearing here and will no longer appear on Main Street." from page 2 immediately above this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the Villains will only be at the Carnival for the parties too?



*revwog1974 -*

Ahhh, okay.  I see.  Thank you so much for showing that to me - it is definitely a key point to note that the characters will no longer appear on Main Street!!  Yikes!  What is up with that?  I can understand wanting to do something to attract more people back to the Round-Up/Ranch area, but they've got Halloween decorations all over Main Street.  It seems to make sense to have pumpkin Donald and skeleton Goofy in Town Square.  They are going to force too many people into that Carnival and take away the kind of 'hidden gem' aspect of it.  And that 'one Villain at a time' thing is not a good idea.

I would have to think that other Villains would be out in other locations at the MHP - they couldn't possibly only be at the Carnival for the MHP (I hope)...especially if they are doing that 'one at a time' thing.  That's not efficient for guests who want photos at all.  I would think there have to be some Villains in Fantasyland and New Orleans Square somewhere, at designated stations/photo spots.


----------



## laura&fam

Sherry E said:


> From what we have been hearing, the Carnival is the only place to meet the Villains this year outside of the Halloween Party (which will probably also contribute to longer lines for Villain photos at the MHP).  But...the catch is, you can only go into the tent and conjure up one Villain at a time, so if you want to meet more you have to keep going back.  (I hate that idea, by the way - I liked it better when the Villains had a photo spot and there were 3 of them out at the same time.)



I agree.  My family doesn't like standing in line to meet characters, but one of the highlights of the trip for me is meeting Cruella.  There is no way that I want to stand in line 12 times in the hopes that eventually the villan would be Cruella.

People like who they like and I don't want to stand in line not knowing who I will meet.  Maybe once for the novelty, but only if the line isn't too long.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

im hoping if we stop by city hall and tell them we want to see Melifcent if they can give us a time shed be there.
Crullea is there i have seen her alot even not at halloween time ive seen her every time we are there.


----------



## mommaU4

Sherry E said:


> And that 'one Villain at a time' thing is not a good idea.


I agree. 





laura&fam said:


> There is no way that I want to stand in line 12 times in the hopes that eventually the villan would be Cruella.
> 
> People like who they like and I don't want to stand in line not knowing who I will meet.  Maybe once for the novelty, but only if the line isn't too long.


I agree with this also! 



Sometimes I wonder who thinks up some of these ideas?


----------



## revwog1974

It doesn't make sense to me for it to be the only place for there to be characters in Halloween attire either.  It seems like they're packing a lot into that area.   I wonder if it is possible Touring Plans has it wrong?  I don't know the source of their information.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

any one been there the last few days any pics or prices for halloween food treats and merch?


----------



## revwog1974

Sherry, I have another question for you, if you don't mind.  You said on another thread that you'd need to "sneak" back in the bag you bought last year.  Is it a problem to bring in outside bags?  

You also talked about bringing a flashlight for the darker treat trails.  Would you advice this?  I don't really want to haul a lot of stuff around with me all night, but it will be just me and my 6-year-old and she doesn't love dark places.  Maybe I just answered my own question there.    I can't imagine anyplace in Disneyland getting all that dark, but I find I can't really picture the treat trails.  Are they scary?  Are they dark?

Thank you for all the help you give and for making this planning fun.  Thanks for hosting the weekly and daily themes and getting people to post pictures.  My daughter doesn't know we're going, but each week we look at the pictures and she's really wistful.  It's been a hoot.  I guess I'm a bit sadistic, but I'm trying to prepare her while also keeping the surprise intact!  It's been great fun.  Thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

revwog1974 said:


> Sherry, I have another question for you, if you don't mind.  You said on another thread that you'd need to "sneak" back in the bag you bought last year.  Is it a problem to bring in outside bags?
> 
> You also talked about bringing a flashlight for the darker treat trails.  Would you advice this?  I don't really want to haul a lot of stuff around with me all night, but it will be just me and my 6-year-old and she doesn't love dark places.  Maybe I just answered my own question there.    I can't imagine anyplace in Disneyland getting all that dark, but I find I can't really picture the treat trails.  Are they scary?  Are they dark?
> 
> Thank you for all the help you give and for making this planning fun.  Thanks for hosting the weekly and daily themes and getting people to post pictures.  My daughter doesn't know we're going, but each week we look at the pictures and she's really wistful.  It's been a hoot.  I guess I'm a bit sadistic, but I'm trying to prepare her while also keeping the surprise intact!  It's been great fun.  Thank you!



*revwog1974 -*

I'm sorry it took me a while to reply - I had already signed off of the DIS for the night when you posted.

I guess "sneak" was probably not the right choice of words on my part when talking about bringing in my tote bag from last year.  I guess what I really meant was to bring it in and stash it somewhere - either in a locker, or fold it up and smoosh it into the main purse/bag I have with me so that I don't have to carry it separately until it's time to collect candy!  

I don't think you should have a problem bringing in an outside bag - I haven't heard of this happening thus far.  

I don't think the flash lights - or any light-up devices - are necessary for walking around at the MHP.  Disney does a good job of keeping everything well lit enough to get around, while also maintaining the proper 'atmosphere' for a Halloween party.  Some areas of the park are a little bit darker than others - like back in Frontierland, for example, not far from that Round-Up/Carnival area, and Pixie Hollow, a couple of spots in Fantasyland, etc.  Some trails are extremely well-lit.

I think that it's just like trick or treating outside of Disneyland, in a neighborhood - some folks use the special Halloween flashlights or lanterns that come out every year, and some don't.  They are not really necessary, but some folks like to have them for fun, and for those times when they may hit a spot that is a little less well-lit.

Back when we had "Mickey's Halloween Party" Theme Week in this thread, in my intro post I included a few pictures (with eerie red and purple lighting effects) of a dark, spooky area of Frontierland.  That's about as scary as it gets - and it's not too scary.  There's a little bit of fog in that spot, but not much.  Along the Rivers of America there is some fog.  It's all more atmospheric than anything else, and very family-friendly.  

Now if we were talking about Universal Studios, I would avoid any and all fog, as it would mean that there was a hatchet-wielding maniac lurking behind a corner, waiting to jump out at me and chase me down.  Uh...no thanks to that one!

Thank you so much for the kind words!  I'm glad you've joined us and stuck around!  Also, I'm glad you've been enjoying the thread and that it's been helping you plan your trip in some small way.


----------



## tamiandryan

Just bought our Halloween Party tickets for the 15th yesterday!  Getting pretty pumped now!!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

revwog1974 said:


> Sherry, I have another question for you, if you don't mind.  You said on another thread that you'd need to "sneak" back in the bag you bought last year.  Is it a problem to bring in outside bags?



I just wanted to confirm what Sherry said.  There is no problem with bringing in outside bags.  Here's the bag I used 2 years ago.  I will take it with me again next month.


----------



## revwog1974

Thanks so much.  I was pretty sure we could bring in bags but then I got worried.  I don't really want to carry a flashlight with me so it sounds like it will be fine.


----------



## seadd67

where bring our own bags to, we are going to the mall tomorrow and getting our treat bags,we seen them there two weeks ago when we went to the mall. We did this for the last two years but at WDW, i cant imagine them turning you away. Now like I said we where at WDW the last two, there they did hand out bags to you as you enter the park,dont know if DL does this but its something to keep in mind. 
I have a question, when exiting the park for the night the CM handed out lots of candy when exiting the park, does anyone know if they do this at DL?


----------



## Sherry E

seadd67 said:


> where bring our own bags to, we are going to the mall tomorrow and getting our treat bags,we seen them there two weeks ago when we went to the mall. We did this for the last two years but at WDW, i cant imagine them turning you away. Now like I said we where at WDW the last two, there they did hand out bags to you as you enter the park,dont know if DL does this but its something to keep in mind.
> I have a question, when exiting the park for the night the CM handed out lots of candy when exiting the park, does anyone know if they do this at DL?



*seadd67 -*

Yes - You do get smaller plastic bags when you get your wristband at the party in Disneyland.  The Cast Members hand them out.  They don't hold very much - which is why most folks end up with larger bags and bigger loads of candy - but they hold enough if you only go to a few treat stations.

Yes, the CM's hand out large quantities of candy when you exit Disneyland at the end of the party.  Many people have said that they got at least 50% of their candy for the night at that moment, when they left the party.  They said it seemed like the CM's were just trying to get rid of it.  We left one hour early last year so they were not yet handing out candy at the exits.


----------



## Sherry E

I was just reading some things on MiceChat/MiceAge, as I was scouting for Halloween info/photos - specifically, Andy Castro's Dateline Disneyland piece and a Trip Report by "Ron W" about his trip to DLR on September 15th.

Between those two items, I saw a whole lot of photos of the Frankenweenie exhibit at the Animation Building and the Carnival.  Actually, between the two I saw a lot of photos of all of the Halloween Time offerings (not a lot of treat photos, but worth a look anyway).

It's funny - anyone who has never been to DLR for the Halloween season will walk in and think "Oooh, look at all the decorations."

But...on the other hand...those of us who have visited many times during the season will notice what is missing from the decorations that was there in the past.

So, the tram display is still there - and, as I've said before, it's a waste to put it in that spot as it should be inside one of the parks. The parks need more decorations!  It makes no sense to have this adorable, festive Halloween character display out on the tram path where it's very hard to get photos of it!

The masked floral Mickey that was there at the DL entrance last year is not there this year. 

The flowers around the Hub don't look terribly Fall-like (not yet, anyway).

As we've discussed, there is only one Villain at a time in the tent at the Carnival.

The pumpkin carving area looks so bare - in the past it was located in a spot where it was surrounded by those wonderful Autumn touches like fake flowers, hay, leaves, random scarecrows or prop pumpkins, etc.  It's been relocated, so those details seem to be missing to a large degree.

I didn't see a photo of Duffy's pumpkin patch photo spot, so I wonder if he is still there.  (I thought I heard that we was there this year?)

The Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree is still there.  Of course, the Dia de los Muertos display is still there.


I guess it bothers me that when certain things are added in (the Carnival), other things will surely vanish, like the floral masked Mickey, the extra details at the Round-Up, the ability to meet more than one Villain at a time and the Fall flowers.  This is what seems to happen during the holidays, too - Disney adds in something and then, poof!  The dramatic light canopy disappears from New Orleans Square, or the good trees in Toon Town are replaced with ugly trees.

For some reason, Disney has a hard time adding things and still keeping other things as is.  They always do a 'plus one; minus one' thing.  This is what I think will happen this year for the holidays too - Cars Land and Buena Vista Street will be fully decked out in Christmas decor...but will the bugs still get their holiday overlay in A Bug's Land?  Will New Orleans Square still be fully decorated? 


Anyway, if you haven't already done so, check out Andy Castro's Dateline Disneyland piece and Ron W's Trip Report on MiceChat - I don't like to refer people to "the competition," but I think those two things are worth a look for those who are eager for more photos and info right away (as I know some are).


----------



## sonjaandsue

Sherry-

Thank you for your "balanced" reporting on the other blogs.    I am very disappointed that there is only one villain at a time - that is a blow to my Halloween spirit.  

Any chance that the floral masked Mickey will appear for MHP?


----------



## Sherry E

sonjaandsue said:


> Sherry-
> 
> Thank you for your "balanced" reporting on the other blogs.    I am very disappointed that there is only one villain at a time - that is a blow to my Halloween spirit.
> 
> Any chance that the floral masked Mickey will appear for MHP?



*sonjaandsue* - 

You're very welcome!  No problem at all.  I thought it was worthwhile to mention those two particular items from the other site because we have had a lack of detailed photos and reports over here, for the most part, since Tom's DIS Unplugged blog and Disneyland 1951's post back on page 37 of this thread.  Both Andy Castro's article and Ron W's TR thread have a lot of photos and details that I think people would be interested in seeing. Otherwise, if I hadn't seen anything different over there than what we had already seen here, I wouldn't have mentioned them!

I hate hate hate the one Villain at a time thing.  Yes, I'm sure it will be fun to interact with the Villains one on one, and it looks like a cool purple backdrop inside the tent, but I still don't like it.  I like them to be outside, in a regular photo spot, with a few of them at a time!  Also, I like seeing the other characters in costume on Main Street - it makes sense because Main Street is one of the few places in the park that is thoroughly decorated!

I suppose they could always find a way to get the floral Masked Mickey in place over the next couple of weeks, in time for the parties to begin - although it was up on opening day of the season last year.  How hard can it be?  They'd had all year to get it set up!


----------



## Susiesark

Last year, we not only took in our larger bags from the Disney Store, but we took a collapsible rolling ice chest, and put it in a locker.  Then throughout the night we would dump all of our candy into it.  Between my friend and I and our 2 daughters, our combined total of candy was over 48 lbs. 
I asked a few different stores within Disneyland yesterday, and they are no longer selling the ghost popcorn bucket in the store with the popcorn voucher.  It can only be purchased at a popcorn vendor, and you do not get a passholder discount.  Deluxe souvenir bucket is $6 and the Mickey ghost bucket is $12.  Big price difference for the same amount of popcorn.


----------



## laura&fam

Sherry E said:


> I hate hate hate the one Villain at a time thing.  Yes, I'm sure it will be fun to interact with the Villains one on one, and it looks like a cool purple backdrop inside the tent, but I still don't like it.  I like them to be outside, in a regular photo spot, with a few of them at a time!  Also, I like seeing the other characters in costume on Main Street - it makes sense because Main Street is one of the few places in the park that is thoroughly decorated!



I don't love the one villain at a time but I hate the idea of not knowing what villain it will be.  Who wants to stand in line and not even know what they are standing in line for?  That makes absolutely no sense to me


----------



## asianway

laura&fam said:


> I don't love the one villain at a time but I hate the idea of not knowing what villain it will be.  Who wants to stand in line and not even know what they are standing in line for?  That makes absolutely no sense to me



Especially when it seems that the villains are "nothing special" even though they set a precedent in prior years.

They diverted the extra villain budget to bring extra VIPs into the festival area, but they didnt do new costumes this year.

It all has to do with entertainment management and what they think people want, but they just lost my Halloweentime money...no need to travel if its same old same old.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Sherry,
Thank you for the updates and scoops.  I wouldn't know anything without you and this thread.

I think it is wonderful to know how DL changes from year to year and I find myself coming back to this thread often for updates.

I appreciate all the time and effort that you take to keep us in the know!

Teresa


----------



## Sherry E

Susiesark said:


> Last year, we not only took in our larger bags from the Disney Store, but we took a collapsible rolling ice chest, and put it in a locker.  Then throughout the night we would dump all of our candy into it.  Between my friend and I and our 2 daughters, our combined total of candy was over 48 lbs.
> I asked a few different stores within Disneyland yesterday, and they are no longer selling the ghost popcorn bucket in the store with the popcorn voucher.  It can only be purchased at a popcorn vendor, and you do not get a passholder discount.  Deluxe souvenir bucket is $6 and the Mickey ghost bucket is $12.  Big price difference for the same amount of popcorn.



*Susiesark -* 

You brought out the heavy artillery for the candy haul last year!

Thanks so much for that update.  It's good to know that the bucket can no longer be purchased in the store with the voucher (and AP discount).  From what DIS'er *isisisme* was saying a few pages back, this is the last year for that bucket (and lantern too, I think?) altogether, according to Mouse Planet.  I don't know if that will actually be the case, or if Disney will release a sort of 'modified' version of the ghost Mickey bucket next year (sometimes they change the designs of items a little bit, and then release them again later with minor alterations), but I guess it's safe to say that anyone who wants that ghost Mickey popcorn bucket and lantern should get ithem this year, just in case they disappear forever!

(I wonder if that means that the snowman Mickey popcorn bucket is going to become extinct as well, after this holiday season...)




laura&fam said:


> I don't love the one villain at a time but I hate the idea of not knowing what villain it will be.  Who wants to stand in line and not even know what they are standing in line for?  That makes absolutely no sense to me



*laura&fam -*

Yes - I don't like that, either.  At first I wasn't clear on whether or not the Villain in the tent was someone we could conjure up (in other words, could we go in and say, "I want to conjure up Cruella" and have her magically appear from behind a curtain?), or if the Villain was just whoever happens to be on 'tent duty' at that moment.  It is sounding more and more like it's the latter scenario.  Even if we could specifically ask for the Villain of our choice (within reason, or selected from a designated 'menu' of sorts), I still don't like the set-up.  It doesn't seem efficient to me in terms of handling a certain number of guests who want photos within a reasonable time frame.

I guess that Disney is trying to make the Villains more mysterious and more of a selling point for the MHP.  If they take away some of the Villains' visibility and accessibility in the daytime and make them more connected to the party itself, they can lure more people into buying the MHP tickets.

Also, it still just makes no sense at all to not have any other characters in costume on Main Street.  Main Street is the only 'land' that is fully decorated - from the pumpkins on the balconies and in the windows, to the festive store window displays and the Hub and all of that.  It makes sense to have a few characters there in costume instead of forcing everyone back to the Carnival/Ranch/Round-Up area.

I don't like a lot of what I have been seeing and hearing about this season because I feel like DLR is stripping down an already stripped down Halloween Time, when they should really be building it up to be bigger and better than ever.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Sherry,
> Thank you for the updates and scoops.  I wouldn't know anything without you and this thread.
> 
> I think it is wonderful to know how DL changes from year to year and I find myself coming back to this thread often for updates.
> 
> I appreciate all the time and effort that you take to keep us in the know!
> 
> Teresa



Thank you so much, *TK* (or do you prefer Teresa?)!

I really appreciate the kind words: - I am very grateful to everyone here who contributes by sharing photos and giving us updates & news!  Even the smallest details of changes in the season can be newsworthy, and I like to know about them!


----------



## perlster

Sherry E said:


> So, the tram display is still there - and, as I've said before, it's a waste to put it in that spot as it should be inside one of the parks. The parks need more decorations!  It makes no sense to have this adorable, festive Halloween character display out on the tram path where it's very hard to get photos of it!



*not impossible*, though:


----------



## Sherry E

perlster said:


> *not impossible*, though:



Good picture.  I've definitely seen photos of the display over the years, and I've passed by it in the tram.  

I think the reason why we don't see many more photos of this display is because people who don't take the tram don't know it's there, or they are unable to get a shot of any of it from the tram as they are passing by (or maybe their view is blocked by other people where they are sitting).  

It's such a cute display - it is a shame that it's not more visible given the total lack of decorations in DCA and the increasing lack of decorations in DL.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Starting to feel a bit bummed out.  Was looking really forward to this but it is now looking like I am a day late and a dollar short.

Too late to cancel.  I hope the tour turns out better...

Jim


----------



## Sherry E

Kilted Candyman said:


> Starting to feel a bit bummed out.  Was looking really forward to this but it is now looking like I am a day late and a dollar short.
> 
> Too late to cancel.  I hope the tour turns out better...
> 
> Jim



*Jim -*

You'll still have a great time!  There would be no reason to cancel even if it weren't too late.  There are a couple of things that are missing or that have changed, but the basic important things are still there (Main Street decorations, Haunted Mansion Holiday, Ghost Galaxy, pumpkin carvers at the Round-Up/Carnival, etc.).  

The tour will probably be a lot of fun - are you doing the tour/party combination package (Ultimate Experience) or the tour and Halloween party separately?

I still haven't really seen any photos of pins yet - I know you were looking for those!  Even when I looked around on other boards, I didn't see any pin photos.  If I get there before you take your trip I will be sure to get lots of pin photos!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Sherry E said:


> *Jim -*
> 
> You'll still have a great time!  There would be no reason to cancel even if it weren't too late.  There are a couple of things that are missing or that have changed, but the basic important things are still there (Main Street, Haunted Mansion Holiday, Ghost Galaxy, the Round-Up, etc.).
> 
> The tour will probably be a lot of fun - are you doing the tour/party combination package (Ultimate Experience) or the tour and Halloween party separately?
> 
> I still haven't really seen any photos of pins yet - I know you were looking for those!  Even when I looked around on other boards, I didn't see any pin photos.  If I get there before you take your trip I will be sure to get lots of pin photos!



Cool.  I was getting worried the way the thread had turned.  I appreciate all your efforts here and the work you have put into it.

As for the pins I should be there a week from tomorrow so hopefully they will have everything out by than. 

On the tour, it was booked up the Friday so we rearranged our trip to stay there Sat instead of going to the LA Zoo and the Tar Pits.  A bit of a disappointment for Amy since she was looking forward to the zoo and the convertible I rented for her to drive around LA but the plus side is she gets to see WoC which is her favorite.

Jim


----------



## Sherry E

Kilted Candyman said:


> Cool.  I was getting worried the way the thread had turned.  I appreciate all your efforts here and the work you have put into it.
> 
> As for the pins I should be there a week from tomorrow so hopefully they will have everything out by than.
> 
> On the tour, it was booked up the Friday so we rearranged our trip to stay there Sat instead of going to the LA Zoo and the Tar Pits.  A bit of a disappointment for Amy since she was looking forward to the zoo and the convertible I rented for her to drive around LA but the plus side is she gets to see WoC which is her favorite.
> 
> Jim



Thank you so much for the kind words.  I appreciate it.

Oh, never fear - I would still always recommend to anyone that they visit Disneyland during Halloween Time!  There are many things to enjoy about the season, as you know (because you've seen it all in person).  Of course, with each passing year, there may be changes.  Sometimes things get added in; sometimes things get taken away.  Sometimes I wonder what Disney is thinking! 

We are always here to discuss breaking news, recent reports or changes as they happen, and some things may be more popular than others.  I may grumble momentarily but, at the end of the day, whether I am a fan of some of the current season's changes or not, I still love Halloween Time!  It's still my second favorite time of the year to visit Disneyland (second only to the holiday season).  And I'm actually hoping that when I get there and see some of the new things in person this year, I will like them much more than I expect to like them.

Yes, I think that you should find a lot of pins by one week from tomorrow.  There will be regular Halloween Time pins, and then there should be an extra pin (or two) that is put out especially for the Halloween Party on 9/28.  Some party-specific merchandise doesn't hit the shelves until a few hours before the party begins.

So you're doing the Halloween party on Friday and the tour on Saturday?

Well, the zoo is a lot of fun but you're not missing too much by skipping the Tar Pits (I don't know if you've been to the Tar Pits before?).  I think your choice to be in the parks on Saturday is a good one.  

I live very close to the Tar Pits and its next door neighbor, the Los Angeles County Museum of Art, and the biggest excitement there recently has been a giant rock.  LACMA has a giant rock sitting in the middle of a field, and it is an art installation.  It's called "_Levitated Mass_," but it's not actually levitating in the sense of floating in the air.  It's propped up on a couple of walls and people can walk underneath it and marvel at the giant rock!

Yep, we are living it up here in Los Angeles.  Wild, wild times.

It would have been lovely to drive around in the convertible, though - the weather has been perfect for it.  (Thankfully, it has not been as miserably hot in the last couple of days as it was over the weekend.)

You'll have a wonderful time!


----------



## laura&fam

Sherry E said:


> Well, the zoo is a lot of fun but you're not missing too much by skipping the Tar Pits (I don't know if you've been to the Tar Pits before?).  I think your choice to be in the parks on Saturday is a good one.



DH had to re-live his childhood and visit the Tar Pits last DL trip.  The coolest thing for me was the actual tar pit outside the museum.  Not even close to worth the drive though.  Of course we were all tired and sick of driving so that made a big difference.

Thanks for this thread Sherry!  It has really helped me get excited for our trip even though some not so magical stuff has been going on.


----------



## Sherry E

laura&fam said:


> DH had to re-live his childhood and visit the Tar Pits last DL trip.  The coolest thing for me was the actual tar pit outside the museum.  Not even close to worth the drive though.  Of course we were all tired and sick of driving so that made a big difference.
> 
> Thanks for this thread Sherry!  It has really helped me get excited for our trip even though some not so magical stuff has been going on.



You're welcome, *laura&fam* - and thank you for the kind words as well.  I'm glad the thread had helped a little, and I am actually hoping that when we all finally get to DLR and sees everything in person, some of the questionable elements to this year's season will seem much more acceptable.  Maybe the odd Villains set-up will seem OK when we are actually right there, meeting the Villain in the tent.  (Crossing my fingers.)

I am laughing at the "DH had to re-live his childhood" comment.

I think you described the Tar Pits well.  The big tar pit outside the museum is strangely fascinating (though I'm never sure why it is).  It's a cool place in general if you're already near it, or if you are already going to be in the area doing other things and can easily stop there to check it out (like, say, maybe you're already driving around as Jim said he had planned to do before deciding to stay at DLR on Saturday).  There are some interesting things to see at the Tar Pits.  The George C. Page Museum is decent.  Sometimes I will go to the Tar Pits and LACMA and wander around, taking photos of flowers or other things (like the giant rock!), just to see if I can get any reasonably good shots.  Then again, I live close to it so it's not a big trek at all.  I walk by there all the time.

But, at the end of the day, the Tar Pits alone are not worth a drive from Anaheim.  The Tar Pits would have to be lumped in with some other activities in L.A. to make a drive like that worthwhile!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

It was kind of a match set - live animals at the zoo and dead at the tar pits!  

I actually like palo history so I wanted to see it.  It was also along the way back from the zoo to the airport hotel we had planned on.

As for the car, Amy has always wanted to drive a convertible and LA seemed like the "happening" place to do it.  This trip is a combo birthday for us, her's this month and mine next month so this was a present for her but now it is kind of pointless when we just need a shuttle to and from the airport.

Jim


----------



## tksbaskets

Did I reveal my 'real' name??  Whoops!  My BFFs also call me *TK* too so I'll go with that!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> I think you described the Tar Pits well.  The big tar pit outside the museum is strangely fascinating (though I'm never sure why it is).  It's a cool place in general if you're already near it, or if you are already going to be in the area doing other things and can easily stop there to check it out (like, say, maybe you're already driving around as Jim said he had planned to do before deciding to stay at DLR on Saturday).  There are some interesting things to see at the Tar Pits.  The George C. Page Museum is decent.  Sometimes I will go to the Tar Pits and LACMA and wander around, taking photos of flowers or other things (like the giant rock!), just to see if I can get any reasonably good shots.  Then again, I live close to it so it's not a big trek at all.  I walk by there all the time.
> 
> But, at the end of the day, the Tar Pits alone are not worth a drive from Anaheim.  The Tar Pits would have to be lumped in with some other activities in L.A. to make a drive like that worthwhile!



We loved the Tar Pits and the George C. Page museum. We combined this with a visit to Griffith Park last year. Unfortunately we went on a Monday when the observatory was closed. So we also made a special kind of pilgrimage and headed to Glendale so that I could pay my respects at Walt Disney's final resting place.

Corinna


----------



## kim3339

So this is my double post. Thought I posted this in here and I did it in the Party thread instead. That's okay, just more answers to my ?'s. 

I leave a week from today and my excitement/ocd has officially kicked into overdrive.  I have too many questions, hopefully everyone can help me. 

Should I ride the tram to see the decorations by the loading zone? 

I got my AP mailer and they said there are 50 stations!?! Is this true? Not that I would go to them all, I was just thinking there would be 10-12 or so. 

I'm going down solo, & know it's the 1st party ~ is 1 or the other parades less crowded? And where's the best place to sit for the parade and fireworks? B/c I'm alone, do you think I would be able to walk around in b/w the 2 or should I just stay in the same place?

Last 1 that I have (that I can think of as of now ) do they add some Halloween/villans to WOC or does it stay the same?

Thanks for indulging in my craziness and the all advice/info on the thread. It's helped a TON!!!


----------



## isisisme

I am not sure if the lantern is going away as well. Mouseplanet just said the popcorn bucket. 
I am actually hoping we get a new Halloween bucket next year. My husband will not be so happy, but I will be!
I actually get one of the Halloween travel mugs every year, which he thinks I should maybe do without. I even get the crappy coffee in it and just toss it out. LOL

I was hoping for a new demitasse cup this year too. But, maybe I will have to get a second Mickey one.  

I too wish that there would we had more info on the tasty treats for the season. I need to plan what I am going to eat since we come right at the end of the season and sometimes stuff is gone Nov 1st. 

(BTW, I cannot wait until we get to head down for Halloween).


----------



## Kilala

I should get one of the popcorn buckets this year. I never get things like that. I can wait to see pics from everyones trip. I will post pics myself. I'm getting very excited


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i was told the latern wasnt coming back this year but the cm i spoke to was happy it did she said even if it is only this year im glade they brought it back. She did also say shes heard both latern and popcorn wouldnt be here next year but it can always change


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Cant wait to head about everyone's trips! And see all the amazing photo's!


----------



## Kilala

I will post pics from 2006 to 2011 later on tonight for sure.


----------



## Sherry E

Kilted Candyman said:


> It was kind of a match set - live animals at the zoo and dead at the tar pits!
> 
> I actually like palo history so I wanted to see it.  It was also along the way back from the zoo to the airport hotel we had planned on.
> 
> As for the car, Amy has always wanted to drive a convertible and LA seemed like the "happening" place to do it.  This trip is a combo birthday for us, her's this month and mine next month so this was a present for her but now it is kind of pointless when we just need a shuttle to and from the airport.
> 
> Jim



*Jim -*

Live & dead animals all in the same day!  Well, you would definitely enjoy the George C. Page Museum.  

And, as I mentioned previously, now that the weather is not as miserably hot as it was over the weekend and Autumn is slowly creeping in (even though it is still warm), it would be perfect convertible weather for driving around L.A., and down by the beach, etc.  But...you'll be able to do that again in the future, hopefully.  At least this time you'll get to experience the tour and the party at Disneyland.

A few month ago I was actually going to start a photo thread on the Tar Pits & LACMA over in the Southern California forum, specifically for folks who may be visiting L.A. from other states or countries and who want other things to do while in the area besides just going to Disneyland.  I may still do it.




tksbaskets said:


> Did I reveal my 'real' name??  Whoops!  My BFFs also call me *TK* too so I'll go with that!



*TK -*

When I saw that you had signed off with your name, I thought "Maybe she is trying to tell us that she wants to use her name instead of TK," so I figured I'd better ask.  But I am happy to stick with TK if that's your preference!




dolphingirl47 said:


> We loved the Tar Pits and the George C. Page museum. We combined this with a visit to Griffith Park last year. Unfortunately we went on a Monday when the observatory was closed. So we also made a special kind of pilgrimage and headed to Glendale so that I could pay my respects at Walt Disney's final resting place.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna -*

I think that the Tar Pits, the George C. Page Museum and the Griffith Park Observatory would make a fun, educational day (even though the Observatory was closed).  I would throw LACMA in there too, just because its right next door to the Tar Pits and it has the giant rock!  The Getty in Brentwood is a gorgeous museum and garden as well.





kim3339 said:


> So this is my double post. Thought I posted this in here and I did it in the Party thread instead. That's okay, just more answers to my ?'s.
> 
> I leave a week from today and my excitement/ocd has officially kicked into overdrive.  I have too many questions, hopefully everyone can help me.
> 
> Should I ride the tram to see the decorations by the loading zone?
> 
> I got my AP mailer and they said there are 50 stations!?! Is this true? Not that I would go to them all, I was just thinking there would be 10-12 or so.
> 
> I'm going down solo, & know it's the 1st party ~ is 1 or the other parades less crowded? And where's the best place to sit for the parade and fireworks? B/c I'm alone, do you think I would be able to walk around in b/w the 2 or should I just stay in the same place?
> 
> Last 1 that I have (that I can think of as of now ) do they add some Halloween/villans to WOC or does it stay the same?
> 
> Thanks for indulging in my craziness and the all advice/info on the thread. It's helped a TON!!!



*kim3339 -*

I know you already got some answers to your questions in the party thread.  I'll tackle a couple of your questions.

About the tram display - if you wouldn't ordinarily be riding the tram, then I suggest riding it to and from the Mickey & Friends parking structure so you can see the decorations.  If you are riding the tram from Mickey & Friends to Downtown Disney, the tram display will be on your right-hand side (if I recall correctly).  It's kind of broken up in sections - there is the part you see above, in perlster's photo, and then there is another cute part with ghosts.  Have your camera poised and ready to shoot, as you will be moving past the display and won't have time to set up a shot if you decide to take a photo right when you see it.

Some folks have been known to actually go up into the Mickey & Friends structure, though (I can't recall which floor/which character level was supposed to be the best for viewing), to take photos of the display from overhead (using a zoom lens, of course), looking down.  It's tricky, but at least you wouldn't be moving past it that way.

Yes, there are probably about 50 treat stations.  Keep in mind, there are _treat trails_ and then there are _treat stations_.  Each treat trail may have 2-4 treat stations along the path. For example, at Innoventions there is a treat trail.  You can follow the trail and hit each station, collecting candy.  Pixie Hollow is another spot for a treat trail with a few stations.  Some restaurants and rides are used for treat trails and their stations.

Many people do not go to each treat trail, so they skip a lot of the stations.  Last year we hit all the trails and all the stations except for whatever was set up in the French Market.  There was a treat trail at the Golden Horseshoe, with a few treat stations inside the building (and extra decorations, too!).  POTC's queue had a treat trail and a few stations because POTC was closed last year.  

You will get a map at the party that gives a rough (though not entirely accurate) idea of where the trails are.  Each trail is generally marked by a giant ghost Mickey, and each station usually has a smaller, earless orange Mickey face hanging above the candy handout area.  

Some of the stations seem independent of trails because the stations may be far apart.


----------



## Susiesark

isisisme said:


> I actually get one of the Halloween travel mugs every year, which he thinks I should maybe do without. I even get the crappy coffee in it and just toss it out. LOL
> 
> I was hoping for a new demitasse cup this year too. But, maybe I will have to get a second Mickey one.


  I got the Donald demitasse cup last year and wanted the Mickey one, so we bought it and threw out the tiny cupcake.  We tried giving it away and no one wanted it.  BTW the Mickey demitasse cup is available to purchase at the Plaza Inn, for $6.99, and the Donald cup is available at the Ranch BBQ, for $7.99.


----------



## Susiesark

*Sherry E *  The giant rock!!!  HaHaHa!!Isn't that something! We had to drive slowly down the street to see it.  And now we are waiting and watching for the space shuttle to fly over tomorrow!


----------



## Sherry E

Susiesark said:


> *Sherry E *  The giant rock!!!  HaHaHa!!Isn't that something! We had to drive slowly down the street to see it.  And now we are waiting and watching for the space shuttle to fly over tomorrow!



When that giant rock arrived at LACMA early this year - before it became an official art installation - people were actually lined up along the streets early in the morning to see it pass by (very, very, very slowly) in a truck, en route to LACMA.  

Then, as the months passed, the rock sat there in the middle of a lot/field, covered in a giant trash bag (to add a degree of mystery and protect it from the elements), as workers carved out a tunnel and built two walls on either side of the tunnel.  I kept thinking that the rock was going to be suspended in the air somehow (not an easy feat because it's so heavy), hence the "_Levitated Mass_" title.  When it finally became a full-fledged art installation, it was merely propped up on the two walls, above the tunnel, so that people could walk under the tunnel and say, "Look!  I'm standing underneath the giant rock!"

The press totally misreported the allure of this rock, claiming that LACMA experienced record-breaking attendance over the weekend that the rock was unveiled and that people came out in droves to see it.  I walked right by that rock on its opening weekend and I saw maybe 5 people posing for photos with it on one side!  Maybe the masses descending upon LACMA after I passed by, but I don't know...  I've seen a few Egyptian exhibits (including King Tut) at LACMA and those crowds seemed larger to me.

At least it was a privately funded project, and not anything that came out of tax dollars.

The shuttle is piggy-backed on an airplane - I wish it were flying separately.


----------



## Kilala

Here are some pics from MHT from 2006. I went as a cat I use to have. Her name was Saiyuki
























The rest are found here http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/rr357/Naruto-Kitten/Mickeys Treats 2006/


----------



## revwog1974

I have a logistical question.  If you are at the party and you're carrying your bag of candy, what do you do with it when you go to one of the dance areas, or get on a ride?  I can't leave it with someone else, as it will just be me and my 6-year-old.  If I bring a backpack to put it in, will I be able to set the backpack to the side when we pose for photopass photos?  Thanks!  I'm a worrier!


----------



## Sherry E

Those photos are great, *Kilala*!  What a cute costume idea.

I miss the giant candy corn and candy corn CALIFORNIA letters!


----------



## Sherry E

revwog1974 said:


> I have a logistical question.  If you are at the party and you're carrying your bag of candy, what do you do with it when you go to one of the dance areas, or get on a ride?  I can't leave it with someone else, as it will just be me and my 6-year-old.  If I bring a backpack to put it in, will I be able to set the backpack to the side when we pose for photopass photos?  Thanks!  I'm a worrier!



Very good question!  Hopefully some of our party regulars will have some answers.

Not last year, but the previous time that I went to a party I set my bag down when we posed for photos.  You can easily set it aside then and keep an eye on it while the photos are being taken.  

I think that you can rent a locker for the party - someone correct me if I'm wrong. I wonder if that's what other guests do if they plan to get on rides and dance.


----------



## JacksGirlz

revwog1974 said:


> I have a logistical question.  If you are at the party and you're carrying your bag of candy, what do you do with it when you go to one of the dance areas, or get on a ride?  I can't leave it with someone else, as it will just be me and my 6-year-old.  If I bring a backpack to put it in, will I be able to set the backpack to the side when we pose for photopass photos?  Thanks!  I'm a worrier!



I always carry a bag with me and, yes, you can put it to the side so it stays out of your photopass shot.  Sometimes, depending on the photographers setup, you can also set it right at the feet of the photopass tripod to keep it out of the way.  Just make sure that when it's your turn you already have the bag off and ready to set down so that things go quickly.


----------



## Kilala

Thank you the compliment Sherry. As for the treats. I do the same thing. I let the people taking my pic hold my stuff. On rides I take them on with me since I only go on slow rides.
Here are some pics from last year's MHT 2011 pics. I went two days, I went as my cat Kilala 




















The rest are found here http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/rr357/Naruto-Kitten/Mickeys Halloween Party 2011 Kilala/

The second day I wnet as my cat Saiyuki again. I remade the costume. This is what Saiyuki use to look like






































The rest are found here http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/...een Party Saiyuki October 25/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20


----------



## Kilted Candyman

A week from today!!!!!  Actually should be in the parks Thursday but our party is Friday.

Getting the gear together.  Going to try a different packing this time.  Will be bringing all kilts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So if you see a gent wearing a kilt with a gorgeous woman on his (a natural state of affairs for kilted men) the odds are it will probably be me.

Jim


----------



## dhorner233

Kilala said:


> Here are some pics from last year's MHT 2011 pics. I went two days, I went as my cat Kilala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest are found here http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/...een Party Saiyuki October 25/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20



I am loving your pictures! That is a great cat costume!! Excellent job on the face make up! I am particularly interested in your poses! I am trying to do more with my poses with the characters like we are interacting, not just standing there.  

I would love to see more of the costumes that people wear to the party. I have made a Dopey outfit for myself and a Grumpy outfit for my DisCuz and will show them, if that is appropriate.


----------



## Kilala

Thank you for the compliment.  This is what I'm going as this year. I will have pics posted after this weekend so you guys know what my costumes will look like. They are mostly done.

October 9th my own cat character Nutmeg She is a orange tabby with brown and black stripes.

October 19th my own cat Naruto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




October 23rd My own cross between a cat and fox character, Stardust.

Here are the link to the progress pix on my costumes. I will update the progress pics sometime today.
Naruto http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/rr357/Naruto-Kitten/Naruto costume/

Stardust
http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/rr357/Naruto-Kitten/Stardust/

Nutmeg
http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/rr357/Naruto-Kitten/Nutmeg/


----------



## sweetmonkey

Hi!  We will be at DLR Oct 27-Nov 1.  I have not read all the way through the thread, but what non-MHP activities are there, if any?  We did MNSSHP in 2010 and wish we could afford MHP, but it is not in the budget for this trip.  And we did not get to really 'plan' the timing of this trip as we are there for a physics conference.  I know the kids are still planning on costumes for Halloween and I have not yet explained that it might not be feasible to do much.  

Mainly I was curious if there is anywhere in the resorts or nearby that does any Trick-or-Treating or where we could at least take the kids (age 3 and 7) out in their costumes for an hour to get oohed and awed, not necessarily candy as we have some dietary restrictions on that anyway.  We are planning to be at DCA on Halloween, could they just wear their 'costumes' there and we can call it good enough?

Any thoughts or advice is appreciated!


----------



## rwhistler92

Kids can wear their costumes in the parks any day.


----------



## kim3339

Sherry~ Thank you sooo much!! That info helps a lot, especially the tram part. 

And I just found out my dad (who's a huge DL fan too) decided to come down w/ me.  He's not doing the UE, so hopefully he can get over and spend a lot of time in Cars Land b/c he hasn't seen it yet. I'm thinking of taking him in the back way by RSR 1st so he gets the full impact of the rock work/size.


----------



## Lorinda

sweetmonkey said:


> Hi!  We will be at DLR Oct 27-Nov 1.  I have not read all the way through the thread, but what non-MHP activities are there, if any?  We did MNSSHP in 2010 and wish we could afford MHP, but it is not in the budget for this trip.  And we did not get to really 'plan' the timing of this trip as we are there for a physics conference.  I know the kids are still planning on costumes for Halloween and I have not yet explained that it might not be feasible to do much.
> 
> Mainly I was curious if there is anywhere in the resorts or nearby that does any Trick-or-Treating or where we could at least take the kids (age 3 and 7) out in their costumes for an hour to get oohed and awed, not necessarily candy as we have some dietary restrictions on that anyway.  We are planning to be at DCA on Halloween, could they just wear their 'costumes' there and we can call it good enough?
> 
> Any thoughts or advice is appreciated!



Throughout the season there is a halloween carnival set up at the roundup (between frontier-land and fantasyland it has a few activities for the kids.


----------



## Lorinda

Lorinda said:


> Throughout the season there is a halloween carnival set up at the roundup (between frontier-land and fantasyland it has a few activities for the kids.



Also as long as the kids are 9 and under they can wear costumes anytime in DL


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i did read they allow older kids to dress up at halloween time on one site not sure its true or not


----------



## Lorinda

JadeDarkstar said:


> i did read they allow older kids to dress up at halloween time on one site not sure its true or not



For the actual party ANYONE can dress up including adults. The above poster was asking about non party times though.


----------



## twinkletink

Hello lurker here...de-lurking, finally!

Going to our DLR for the first time since 9/2008, didn't even know about the party until a friend gave me the heads up. Thanks, so, so much for all great info in this thread...yes, I read every post; it took me three days, but I did it 

I am so excited for this trip it is an all 'girls' trip; just myself, my mom and my daughter. We will be there 10/1 - 10/5, but only in the parks 10/1-10/4...I know it is tight on time, but as I said when I booked I didn't know about the party. We are staying on site, so hoping that helps a bit.

We will be attending the party (10/2) as Alice (dd), Chesire cat (myself) and queen if heats (mom). My mom and I actually just have decorated/light shirts...but DD has actual costume that I made for her, with electrical wire sewn in.

I'll share a picture when my post count is enough...should it go here or the party thread?



Eeee-va said:


> Well, there's a story!
> 
> In 2002, Disney US came out with the "Disney Bear", a cute teddy bear with a hidden Mickey on his face and Mickeys on his foot-paws (and I think a Mickey mark on his backside too)? There was a story that Mickey hugged him and that transferred the Mickey symbol onto his face, I think, and maybe Tinkerbell brought the bear to life. It did not do well in the states.
> 
> The good folks at Tokyo Disneyland Resort reappropriated the Build-a-Bear-sized bear and eventually named him "Duffy." He's a special bear that Minnie made for Mickey to accompany him on sea voyages. Minnie put a message in a bottle around his neck. While Mickey was asleep on his voyage, he dreamed of Duffy.  When Mickey woke up, Duffy magically came to life, and was wearing the same sailor outfit as in Duffy's dream! Now Duffy and Mickey go all around the world and take pictures wherever they go, then share the pictures with people at home.
> 
> Duffy became insanely popular in Japan, and they have amazingly high-quality outfits for him over there...he has made the Tokyo Disneyland owners a LOT of money. Obviously US Disney took some interest in that.....
> 
> So around October 2010, Disney brought Duffy over to the US, with a similar story to Japan's. He's a special teddy bear that Minnie sewed for Mickey, and Mickey takes him on his voyages. The costumes and even plushies are not generally as high a quality as Japan's, but many items are still cute. When you meet Duffy, he hugs you and generally tries to steal your Duffy plushies if you have any. (In Japan, they say "Duffy Brings Love.")
> 
> In the US he has his regular sailor outfit for the meet-and-greet, and then his Halloween outfit and his Christmas outfit (and a lot more outfits you can buy separately, if you get the 17"/Build-a-Bear sized Duffy). In Japan the meet-and-greet Duffy seems to get a unique outfit for every season!
> 
> I love him...some people think he's a soulless money-grab but he's adorable and makes me smile, so I don't see how that's bad.



Thank you so much for taking the time to explain Duffy...I was at a loss, as well.



isisisme said:


> Just a heads up, I heard that this is the last year for the Mickey Ghost pumpkin (from Mouseplanet) So, if you need one, get one.


I am so glad we'll make it just in time...he is adorable 

Thanks, again for the great info!


----------



## krispin41

Kilala said:
			
		

> Thank you the compliment Sherry. As for the treats. I do the same thing. I let the people taking my pic hold my stuff. On rides I take them on with me since I only go on slow rides.
> Here are some pics from last year's MHT 2011 pics. I went two days, I went as my cat Kilala
> 
> The rest are found here http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/rr357/Naruto-Kitten/Mickeys%20Halloween%20Party%202011%20Kilala/
> 
> The second day I wnet as my cat Saiyuki again. I remade the costume. This is what Saiyuki use to look like
> 
> The rest are found here http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/rr357/Naruto-Kitten/Saiyuki%20costume/Mickeys%20Halloween%20Party%20Saiyuki%20October%2025/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20



LOVE your pics!! Saiyuki reminds me of my Chloe!


----------



## krispin41

I don't know if it was mentioned yet, I haven't kept up with this thread, but it looks like the NBC coffin popcorn "buckets" are back this year. (Saw this on another board I frequent.)


----------



## princesscinderella

We got all of our costumes in the mail today for the oct 2nd party.  We are all going as characters from Peter pan.  Dh is capt hook, I'm going to be tiger lily, DS is Peter pan, DD is Wendy and littlest DD will be tinker bell.  So if you see us say hi.  I'm getting so excited we will have just gotten off the plane in lax this time next week.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

awww that sounds soo cute


----------



## AmericanItGirl

krispin41 said:


> I don't know if it was mentioned yet, I haven't kept up with this thread, but it looks like the NBC coffin popcorn "buckets" are back this year. (Saw this on another board I frequent.)



Yes!   I'm really looking forward to buying one this year. Thanks for sharing that tidbit of info!

Speaking of Halloween collectibles...has anyone seen the Haunted Mansion bowler hat for sale anywhere around DLR yet?


----------



## volleygirl

Hey everyone!  Great thread!  I haven't gone through all the posts yet, but I didn't see anything on a question I had.

We will probably be going on Friday, October 19th.  We have two kids 5, and 8 and I think they would love to do the treat walk.  Should we bring our own treat bucket?  Or do they have bags and such to use?  We are traveling from Minnesota, so I'd like to try to pack light.  But I also don't want to buy a bunch of stuff while there if we have something similar at home.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## juliebug1997

volleygirl said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!  Great thread!  I haven't gone through all the posts yet, but I didn't see anything on a question I had.
> 
> We will probably be going on Friday, October 19th.  We have two kids 5, and 8 and I think they would love to do the treat walk.  Should we bring our own treat bucket?  Or do they have bags and such to use?  We are traveling from Minnesota, so I'd like to try to pack light.  But I also don't want to buy a bunch of stuff while there if we have something similar at home.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



They give you small bags, so maybe a pillowcase?


----------



## seadd67

If you want to go out of your way(the disney way) and get some trick or treat bags, me and my DS went to the Disney store at the Mall and bought a couple they where only a 1.00. Now there not Halloween themed, but very disney!


----------



## mrsw94

volleygirl said:


> Hey everyone!  Great thread!  I haven't gone through all the posts yet, but I didn't see anything on a question I had.
> 
> We will probably be going on Friday, October 19th.  We have two kids 5, and 8 and I think they would love to do the treat walk.  Should we bring our own treat bucket?  Or do they have bags and such to use?  We are traveling from Minnesota, so I'd like to try to pack light.  But I also don't want to buy a bunch of stuff while there if we have something similar at home.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We decorated some orange sand buckets from Michael's to use.  If you wanted to get the kiddos involved, I know most craft stores sell cheap canvas-type bags that you all could decorate with permenant markers and would be easy to pack.  Might be a fun activity before you go!  (An by cheap I mean a dollar or two)


----------



## nicolispicoli

I bought some Disney themed (also not Halloween) at our local 99 cent only store.


----------



## seadd67

nicolispicoli said:


> I bought some Disney themed (also not Halloween) at our local 99 cent only store.



what 99 cent store did you go to?, we have some chain 99c
 cent stores in the area i would like to go see what they have now


----------



## nicolispicoli

seadd67 said:


> what 99 cent store did you go to?, we have some chain 99c
> cent stores in the area i would like to go see what they have now



This is the chain I went to, they always have tons of Disney stuff. I just bought mine yesterday. 

http://www.99only.com/


----------



## Kilala

Dose anyone know where I can find glitter makeup cheep in the Orange County area?


----------



## dhorner233

Wow! I just got an update from Touringplans.com on my crowd tracker. The projected crowd levels for every day I am going has gone up significantly! Some days have doubled in size! One day, the day I wanted to hit Carsland, has gone from a 1.1 to a 3.8!!


Disneyland Crowd Tracker Updates!

October 30, 2012: Disney California Adventure Crowd Level updated from 2.0 to 3.2.
October 31, 2012: Disney California Adventure Crowd Level updated from 1.1 to 3.8.
November 01, 2012: Disney California Adventure Crowd Level updated from 2.1 to 3.8.
November 02, 2012: Resort-wide Crowd Level updated from 4 to 5.
November 02, 2012: Disneyland Crowd Level updated from 3.2 to 5.5.
November 03, 2012: Disney California Adventure Crowd Level updated from 4.7 to 5.9.
November 03, 2012: Resort-wide Crowd Level updated from 5 to 7.
November 03, 2012: Disneyland Crowd Level updated from 4.8 to 7.8.
November 04, 2012: Resort-wide Crowd Level updated from 5 to 7.
November 04, 2012: Disneyland Crowd Level updated from 3.7 to 6.9.
November 04, 2012: Disney California Adventure Crowd Level updated from 5.3 to 6.6.


----------



## Kilala

Here are some pics of Naruto cat costume. This is the costume I'm wearing to MHT on Oct. 19th










If anyone sees me please say hi and we'll take some pics


----------



## seadd67

what a great costume, nice job!


----------



## seadd67

nicolispicoli said:


> This is the chain I went to, they always have tons of Disney stuff. I just bought mine yesterday.
> 
> http://www.99only.com/



thanks unfourntly we do not have that 99 cent store here, but me and my DS will shop the 99/1.00 stores to see. Where going to decorate our room although its not a Disney resort.


----------



## twinkletink

So here is a combo picture of DD's costume (with and without lights) and my mom's and my shirt for the 10/2 party.

You know, I didn't even think about it, I was so excited when I got the idea...are we going to be OK with the lights or will they make us turn them off?

Alice, Queen of Hearts and Cheshire Cat.


----------



## Kilala

That's a great costume. I can't wait to see pics at MHP


----------



## Eeee-va

twinkletink said:


> So here is a combo picture of DD's costume (with and without lights) and my mom's and my shirt for the 10/2 party.
> 
> You know, I didn't even think about it, I was so excited when I got the idea...are we going to be OK with the lights or will they make us turn them off?
> 
> Alice, Queen of Hearts and Cheshire Cat.



That is really cool!

In 2010 I recall seeing a Tron costume with bright lights like that.  Yours look very much like glow necklaces, which are just fine.  I'm not Disney but I don't think I'd worry.


----------



## Kilala

For anyone that is going next Friday to MHP can you you scan your map for me please? I want to know if the treat trails are the same as the last two years.


----------



## oktracy

I am not sure if this is a legal post but I bought 4 E-tickets for the MHP on Friday, October 12th, 2012. I am working that day and will not be able to use them. Is there any one out there who would like to make an offer for them? I paid $64 each. You can send me a PM if interested. Sorry for the post if this is not legal.


----------



## Reneas06GTYUP

Our local Party City store has plastic bags with handles that has Mickey holding onto pumpkins.


----------



## Kilala

How cool! I have to go to go to Party City


----------



## tksbaskets

nicolispicoli said:


> I bought some Disney themed (also not Halloween) at our local 99 cent only store.



I love your ticker!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Looks like 9/28 is sold out now also (as well as 10/5).


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Wow! 2 sellouts so fast! Curious to see how the 10/2 party is going to be, this is the one we'll be attending.


----------



## nicolispicoli

tksbaskets said:


> I love your ticker!



Aww, thanks!! I just wish it had less time on it! Lol!


----------



## laura&fam

Here4mydisneyfix said:


> Wow! 2 sellouts so fast! Curious to see how the 10/2 party is going to be, this is the one we'll be attending.



I've never been to the Halloween Party before so I've been reading several threads about it.  I was under the impression that many (maybe half) of the parties sold out before the party starts that night.  Is that wrong?  I thought many of the parties would be at capacity.


----------



## twinkletink

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Looks like 9/28 is sold out now also (as well as 10/5).





Here4mydisneyfix said:


> Wow! 2 sellouts so fast! Curious to see how the 10/2 party is going to be, this is the one we'll be attending.



Wow! We are going 10/2...looks like we're sandwiched by sell outs, I hope that doesn't mean we're going to be packed, too.

Can't wait to see pics & reports from 9/28.


----------



## juliebug1997

We're going to the party on Oct. 19th and I'm pretty excited for it.  However, I am pretty sure that this one will be a sell-out.  Any tips for handling the crowds?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

we are going to oct 2ed too i bet it will get sold out soon


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

laura&fam said:


> I've never been to the Halloween Party before so I've been reading several threads about it.  I was under the impression that many (maybe half) of the parties sold out before the party starts that night.  Is that wrong?  I thought many of the parties would be at capacity.



I've read that typically only the first party and the party on actual Halloween day typically sell out. So this seems a little out of the ordinary I guess from what I've read. The 5th is certainly due to Gay Days though, so maybe it still will only be the first and Halloween night parties other than the 5th.  We'll see! I too would love smaller crowds on the 2nd, Twinkletink!


----------



## Kilala

When I went on the site to check to see if the 19th was sold out it was down.


----------



## juliebug1997

Kilala said:


> When I went on the site to check to see if the 19th was sold out it was down.



They are not sold out.  Just checked.


----------



## duranasaur

*I had a question regarding Annual Passport Holders purchasing the Halloween Party tickets.  I'm flying in from Hawaii and my cousin, who lives in Southern Cal, is an Annual Passport Holder.  She said she would purchase the Halloween Party tickets since she could get a discount.  My family and I want to enter the park three hours before the party starts but my cousin and her family wouldn't be able to come until later due to school and after school activities.  

Does my cousin (the Annual Passport holder) have to accompany us to enter?  Or would my family and I be able to enter without her?

Thanks!  *


----------



## Sherry E

duranasaur said:


> *I had a question regarding Annual Passport Holders purchasing the Halloween Party tickets.  I'm flying in from Hawaii and my cousin, who lives in Southern Cal, is an Annual Passport Holder.  She said she would purchase the Halloween Party tickets since she could get a discount.  My family and I want to enter the park three hours before the party starts but my cousin and her family wouldn't be able to come until later due to school and after school activities.
> 
> Does my cousin (the Annual Passport holder) have to accompany us to enter?  Or would my family and I be able to enter without her?
> 
> Thanks!  *



*duranasaur -*

As long as your cousin gives you the party tickets, you should have no problem entering the park before she does.


----------



## Sherry E

Just a reminder to everyone about the "Sold Out" status of certain party nights.  When it says a night is sold out on the website, it generally means sold out as far as the advance (and possibly discounted) tickets.  In other words, there is a certain number of tickets set aside for advance sales and those can sell out.  Disneyland also usually keeps some tickets on hand for last minute attendees - those are the "Day of Event" tickets (no discounts, though).

So if you really have your heart set on going on a certain date - or maybe that is the only date you are available to go - you can probably show up at the ticket booths early (don't wait) on the day you want to attend the MHP and get tickets.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Amy has a couple Trick or Treat bags headed our way -






Just hoping they get here in time.

Jim


----------



## Sherry E

Jim -

I hope they get there in time too.  Your trip is almost here!

I love the design and colors for the bag - it definitely says 'Halloween'!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Thanks.  I'll let her know you like it.  See the Mickey moon?  SHe also tried to put a Hidden Mickey in the house but got lost somewhere.

Jim


----------



## SueTGGR

I have been neglecting one of my favorite boards and I am sorry if I missed it already posted but I just got some info some of you may want... Today they are starting to take reservations for the Haunted Houses you can make ( think gingerbread house) with the chef at Brennan's. the dates they are doing it are Oct 20, 27 & 28. I just called 714-776-5200 and they started today to take reservations and they do go quick once the word gets out. 
Later,
Sue
Btw, we are headed down Friday and I will try and get pictures up next week!


----------



## SueTGGR

volleygirl said:


> Hey everyone!  Great thread!  I haven't gone through all the posts yet, but I didn't see anything on a question I had.
> 
> We will probably be going on Friday, October 19th.  We have two kids 5, and 8 and I think they would love to do the treat walk.  Should we bring our own treat bucket?  Or do they have bags and such to use?  We are traveling from Minnesota, so I'd like to try to pack light.  But I also don't want to buy a bunch of stuff while there if we have something similar at home.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We use the small bags they give us at the start of the party and DH wears a backpack to dump it into when they get full. If that wont work I would highly recommend a bigger bag with handles. We regularly collect about 5 lbs of candy PER PERSON! Granted we do rides and trick or treating, no pictures with characters so we might get a little more than those who go see all the characters. But when you go on rides you can have it all zipped up in the pack and don't worry about spilling. We took a pillowcase one year and my hand hurt so bad from trying to keep it from slipping out of my hand by the end of the night.  
Woo hoo only a few more days for us!!!!?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Here4mydisneyfix said:


> I've read that typically only the first party and the party on actual Halloween day typically sell out. So this seems a little out of the ordinary I guess from what I've read. The 5th is certainly due to Gay Days though, so maybe it still will only be the first and Halloween night parties other than the 5th.  We'll see! I too would love smaller crowds on the 2nd, Twinkletink!



Last year I went to the 1st and the 4th party and they were both sold out ahead of time.



Sherry E said:


> Just a reminder to everyone about the "Sold Out" status of certain party nights.  When it says a night is sold out on the website, it generally means sold out as far as the advance (and possibly discounted) tickets.  In other words, there is a certain number of tickets set aside for advance sales and those can sell out.  Disneyland also usually keeps some tickets on hand for last minute attendees - those are the "Day of Event" tickets (no discounts, though).
> 
> So if you really have your heart set on going on a certain date - or maybe that is the only date you are available to go - you can probably show up at the ticket booths early (don't wait) on the day you want to attend the MHP and get tickets.



This was not the case last year. I had a bit of a nightmare with the first party in that I was told to wait until I got to California to purchase my ticket only to be told that the first party was sold out. The cast members at the Grand Californian also seemed to think that they would hold back some tickets to sell on the day so I did check first thing in the morning of the party at the ticket boot and was told again that they were sold out and that they had not held any tickets back. Eventually they did let me purchase a ticket as I had been misadvised and the person I was meeting for the party did already have a ticket. I had also heard that this party had been oversold.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> Last year I went to the 1st and the 4th party and they were both sold out ahead of time.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not the case last year. I had a bit of a nightmare with the first party in that I was told to wait until I got to California to purchase my ticket only to be told that the first party was sold out. The cast members at the Grand Californian also seemed to think that they would hold back some tickets to sell on the day so I did check first thing in the morning of the party at the ticket boot and was told again that they were sold out and that they had not held any tickets back. Eventually they did let me purchase a ticket as I had been misadvised and the person I was meeting for the party did already have a ticket. I had also heard that this party had been oversold.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna -*

I remember your episode with the tickets and not being able to get the discount and all of that.  What a pain.  The fact that they eventually sold you a ticket means that they had a ticket to sell you.  If the tickets were truly sold out in every way, they couldn't have sold you one I would think, no matter what your circumstances were.  

I think Disney opens themselves up for last-minute arrivals with their "Day of Event" price category on the MHP site.  If they are not going to be prepared to handle last minute attendees, they shouldn't include that Day of Event category.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna -*
> 
> I remember your episode with the tickets and not being able to get the discount and all of that.  What a pain.  The fact that they eventually sold you a ticket means that they had a ticket to sell you.  If the tickets were truly sold out in every way, they couldn't have sold you one I would think, no matter what your circumstances were.
> 
> I think Disney opens themselves up for last-minute arrivals with their "Day of Event" price category on the MHP site.  If they are not going to be prepared to handle last minute attendees, they shouldn't include that Day of Event category.



I know there were a number of people that were turned away on the day including me initially. I also heard somewhere (might even have been on here) that they sold more tickets that particular night than they normally would for a party night.

I would have every respect if they actually would keep a certain percentage of tickets to one side that are just sold at full price on the day without people having to jump through multiple hoops to get to them.

Corinna


----------



## confused1977

Its official
Im going on the 23rd of Oct to DL
And going as a sailor-in my cousins old dress blues from the navy-woo hoo


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Check out this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2997901


----------



## duranasaur

Sherry E said:


> *duranasaur -*
> 
> As long as your cousin gives you the party tickets, you should have no problem entering the park before she does.



*Thanks, Sherry! *


----------



## Sherry E

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2997901



Thanks, Tom.  I had actually planned to mention the Halloween Time-themed call-in show in this thread (today) and talk it up a bit - since all of my Halloween Time peeps know me here anyway - but you posted your link before I had the time to do it!


----------



## Sherry E

Kilted Candyman said:


> Thanks.  I'll let her know you like it.  See the Mickey moon?  SHe also tried to put a Hidden Mickey in the house but got lost somewhere.
> 
> Jim



Jim - 

You know, I didn't notice the Mickey moon at first.  Now I see it!  The house would have been a great place to hide another Mickey.  In any case, the design is great and it came out really well.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Thanks, Tom.  I had actually planned to mention the Halloween Time-themed call-in show in this thread (today) and talk it up a bit - since all of my Halloween Time peeps know me here anyway - but you posted your link before I had the time to do it!



I'm sneaky like that.


----------



## KalamityJane

Ok, I know there are no weapons allowed...so if one dresses as Woody, does one go weaponless?


----------



## cari12

KalamityJane said:
			
		

> Ok, I know there are no weapons allowed...so if one dresses as Woody, does one go weaponless?



Woody does not carry a gun. The costume sold in the park does not have one.


----------



## KalamityJane

cari12 said:
			
		

> Woody does not carry a gun. The costume sold in the park does not have one.



Oh, I guess he just has the holster then? *confused* either way, it is for 17mo DS so he won't have either, just wondering how that worked out.


----------



## mrsw94

Ahhhh!!!!  I'm so excited and frustrated all at the same time!!  We are heading to the party on the 15th and can't wait.   However for the life of me I cannot think of fun costumes for DH and I that are fun, CHEAP, and comfortable!  
We are entering the park at 3pm that day, so I have no idea what the weather will be like, plus we want to be comfortable!  Wearing a costume for 7 or 8 hours could be a challenge!
Any suggestions?


----------



## laura&fam

Many people are wearing some sort of themed shirts.  I saw M&M shirts the other day at Walmart and thought they could make a fun Halloween shirt.  I've seen mentioned skeleton shirts, Incredibles shirts, pumpkin face shirts, and others.


----------



## Susiesark

My 8 y/o DD is wearing the Rapunzel wedding dress (she has short brown hair - perfect for the part) and I am making a Mother Gothel dress, and wearing a wig. I'm also concerned about the weather, and wearing the get-up until midnight. If I am coming into the park early, should I wear more comfortable street clothes, then change as it's closer to party time?


----------



## SueTGGR

For those of you headed out there this weekend, DH texted me earlier today to tell me it will be in the 90's in Anaheim this weekend. Maybe less of a costume will be better Friday!


----------



## KalamityJane

Yikes! We will be there next weekend, (6 and 7th) thankfully I have 2 costumes for the kids, a hot weather one and a cool weather one!


----------



## SerbianPrincess

laura&fam said:


> Many people are wearing some sort of themed shirts.  I saw M&M shirts the other day at Walmart and thought they could make a fun Halloween shirt.  I've seen mentioned skeleton shirts, Incredibles shirts, pumpkin face shirts, and others.




Target has a ears and tail combo in a variety of animals that would work with the warmer weather. The price was $5 I think, typical cat, monkey choices

I am also looking for simple costume ideas for me and my best girl friend. 

Thanks for all the great info in this thread. Another great DIS thread!!!


----------



## twinkletink

mrsw94 said:


> Ahhhh!!!!  I'm so excited and frustrated all at the same time!!  We are heading to the party on the 15th and can't wait.   However for the life of me I cannot think of fun costumes for DH and I that are fun, CHEAP, and comfortable!
> We are entering the park at 3pm that day, so I have no idea what the weather will be like, plus we want to be comfortable!  Wearing a costume for 7 or 8 hours could be a challenge!
> Any suggestions?



I would def. go with the t-shirts suggestions. You can boost it up with accessories. My daughter is going to go as Alice in Wonderland (full costume), My mom got a red t-shirt and put black felt hearts on it and got a crown for the queen of hearts, I had a pink striped shirt I put a big white felt smile on and got ears and a tail (not sure I'll wear the tail, but it was a set) for the Cheshire Cat....

...now if you really want to dress it up, you could get some 'el-wire'. If you've never heard of 'el-wire' it is really cool, battery, led tubing that is really easy to sew on to on to pretty much anything. If you google it don't be frightened the how to online make it seem harder than it is.

I ordered mine on ebay, but you might not have time. My DS24 has bought from a brick & motar in Mt. View (I saw that you're in the Bay Area) that he says is almost as reasonable as online.

There is a picture a posted earlier in thread if you want to see what it looks like. please feel free to PM, if you want more details.


----------



## mrsw94

twinkletink said:


> I would def. go with the t-shirts suggestions. You can boost it up with accessories. My daughter is going to go as Alice in Wonderland (full costume), My mom got a red t-shirt and put black felt hearts on it and got a crown for the queen of hearts, I had a pink striped shirt I put a big white felt smile on and got ears and a tail (not sure I'll wear the tail, but it was a set) for the Cheshire Cat....
> 
> ...now if you really want to dress it up, you could get some 'el-wire'. If you've never heard of 'el-wire' it is really cool, battery, led tubing that is really easy to sew on to on to pretty much anything. If you google it don't be frightened the how to online make it seem harder than it is.
> 
> I ordered mine on ebay, but you might not have time. My DS24 has bought from a brick & motar in Mt. View (I saw that you're in the Bay Area) that he says is almost as reasonable as online.
> 
> There is a picture a posted earlier in thread if you want to see what it looks like. please feel free to PM, if you want more details.



Thanks!  I have a heat press, so I could actually make a pretty cool t-shirt design!  3 Questions....
1.  What day are you going to the party?
2.  If it's not 10/15, can I steal your Cheshire Cat idea?
3.  Where in Mt. view did you get the el-wire?  Were you able to cut it, or do you sew it on in one piece?  So coool!!!!


----------



## mrsw94

twinkletink said:


> I would def. go with the t-shirts suggestions. You can boost it up with accessories. My daughter is going to go as Alice in Wonderland (full costume), My mom got a red t-shirt and put black felt hearts on it and got a crown for the queen of hearts, I had a pink striped shirt I put a big white felt smile on and got ears and a tail (not sure I'll wear the tail, but it was a set) for the Cheshire Cat....
> 
> ...now if you really want to dress it up, you could get some 'el-wire'. If you've never heard of 'el-wire' it is really cool, battery, led tubing that is really easy to sew on to on to pretty much anything. If you google it don't be frightened the how to online make it seem harder than it is.
> 
> I ordered mine on ebay, but you might not have time. My DS24 has bought from a brick & motar in Mt. View (I saw that you're in the Bay Area) that he says is almost as reasonable as online.
> 
> There is a picture a posted earlier in thread if you want to see what it looks like. please feel free to PM, if you want more details.



Ohhhh.....looks like Amazon has it with the 2 day Prime Shipping!!!!  9 feet for around $7-$9!  That's not a bad price!!!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Tomorrow, tomorrow...

Oops, wrong company 

Should be heading to the airport tomorrow.  I hope to have some preliminary pics up tomorrow night.

Any requests?

Jim


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

KalamityJane said:


> Ok, I know there are no weapons allowed...so if one dresses as Woody, does one go weaponless?



I have the same issue. My kids all have costumes from the Disney Store--including all the accessories DS sells for each specific costume. So, Peter Pan, Jake (of the Neverland pirates), and Captain Hook each have a dagger or sword. Are these plastic, Disney-freaking-branded items OK or not?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

5days we leave monday 4am woohoo i cant wait


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Don't forget about the Halloween call-in podcast we're recording tonight!  Have your questions answered live by Sherry E!



More info here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2997901


----------



## Sherry E

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Don't forget about the Halloween call-in podcast we're recording tonight!  Have your questions answered live by Sherry E!
> 
> 
> 
> More info here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2997901



I never need to plug anything anything in my own way, in my time, in my thread, because I know that Tom will always pop in and do it before I get a chance to!

If anyone from this thread calls in tonight to chat - which they may or may not do - just call me Sherry (not Sherry E)!  (But Mary Jo and Tom will be there too, to answer questions.)


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Sherry E said:


> If anyone from this thread calls in tonight to chat - which they may or may not do - just call me Sherry (not Sherry E)!  (But Mary Jo and Tom will be there too, to answer questions.)



Call her Sherry...call me sir.


----------



## dolphingirl47

A year ago today, I was in the air heading for my first Halloween at Disneyland. I so wish I could go again this year.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> A year ago today, I was in the air heading for my first Halloween at Disneyland. I so wish I could go again this year.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna -*

Do you think there's a chance you'll be able to go next year - or is next year the possible holiday trip (I remember that you mentioned a potential Christmas time trip in the future)?  I think that the Halloween season at DLR may be a little 'bigger' next year.  I'm not sure in which ways it would be bigger - possibly just some extra decorations (like in DCA) that are not there this year - but I think that Disney was kind of holding back this year.

But if you end up there for the holiday season instead, you will not be disappointed!  That is a whole different kind of experience, but a truly wonderful one in so many ways!

You know, something I thought of is that when *I'm mikey* first told us that the animated 'mini-site' for Halloween Time had gone up on the DLR website last month, when I looked through it I clearly saw separate listings for Villains (and their photo spot) and for the Halloween Round-Up.  It was after that - right before the season officially began - that the Carnival was suddenly announced (and then added to the mini-site in place of the Round-Up).  The Carnival was not mentioned on the original mini-site, nor was it mentioned in any initial press/media.

This has me wondering if the Carnival was somehow a last-minute decision.  Is it possible that Team Disney Anaheim was trying to figure out where to put the Villains (since the IASW spot is taken) and, as a last resort, they said, "Let's just stick them at the Round-Up and call it a Carnival"?  It seems like they would have included the Carnival on the mini-site and in press from the beginning if it had been in the plan all along.  Hmmm... interesting!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna -*I think that the Halloween season at DLR may be a little 'bigger' next year.  I'm not sure in which ways it would be bigger - possibly just some extra decorations (like in DCA) that are not there this year - but I think that Disney was kind of holding back this year.



Makes me wondering if they are waiting to see how Frankenweenie goes over and may add it with the NMBC themes.  Maybe even replace them.

Jim


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna -*
> 
> Do you think there's a chance you'll be able to go next year - or is next year the possible holiday trip (I remember that you mentioned a potential Christmas time trip in the future)?  I think that the Halloween season at DLR may be a little 'bigger' next year.  I'm not sure in which ways it would be bigger - possibly just some extra decorations (like in DCA) that are not there this year - but I think that Disney was kind of holding back this year.
> 
> But if you end up there for the holiday season instead, you will not be disappointed!  That is a whole different kind of experience, but a truly wonderful one in so many ways!



Unfortunately not. We will have a big vacation in spring next year with the repo cruise from Los Angeles to Vancouver and then the first Alaska cruise on the Disney Wonder. I will get to spend one day at Disneyland during this trip though. 

2014 is the year where I should be at Disneyland at the beginning of the Holiday Season. My birthday falls in the middle of November and we are planning to be at Aulani for that followed by a 7 night cruise on the Pride of America. When we come back from that, I should have 4 nights at Disneyland soaking up all the delights of the Holiday season.

Corinna


----------



## Kilala

I know this is way in advanced but, Dose anyone know if they are going to have MHT at DCA or Disneyland next year?


----------



## Kilala

Here is one of my other cat costumes I'm weraing to MHP. I'm wearing this one on the 9th of October.














the rest are here. http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/rr357/Naruto-Kitten/Nutmeg/photoshoot 1 This characters name is Nutmeg. I will have my lastcostume pics up hopefully by next weekend


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Call in now!!

877-845-0054


----------



## Davids-Coco

dolphingirl47 said:


> Unfortunately not. We will have a big vacation in spring next year with the repo cruise from Los Angeles to Vancouver and then the first Alaska cruise on the Disney Wonder. I will get to spend one day at Disneyland during this trip though.
> 
> 2014 is the year where I should be at Disneyland at the beginning of the Holiday Season. My birthday falls in the middle of November and we are planning to be at Aulani for that followed by a 7 night cruise on the Pride of America. When we come back from that, I should have 4 nights at Disneyland soaking up all the delights of the Holiday season.
> 
> Corinna


We will be with you on that cruise! Should be a lot of fun. 

All the holidays are great at disneyland so you can't go wrong!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Printing up one of Millie's creations -






I wonder why people don't have as much fun with Resort doors as they do with DCL doors?

Jim


----------



## jenksdj

Ok, now I need to ask, wo is Millie and where do you see/get her craft ideas?  I want to do those door hangers!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Millie is actually milliepie.  She, with a couple others, give a lot of there time and creativity to helping people decorate their doors on cruises.  Check out the Cruise magnet threads for their work - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2897587

She also posts her hosting sites with a lot of her work.  Her photobucket - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2897587

Jim


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> Unfortunately not. We will have a big vacation in spring next year with the repo cruise from Los Angeles to Vancouver and then the first Alaska cruise on the Disney Wonder. I will get to spend one day at Disneyland during this trip though.
> 
> 2014 is the year where I should be at Disneyland at the beginning of the Holiday Season. My birthday falls in the middle of November and we are planning to be at Aulani for that followed by a 7 night cruise on the Pride of America. When we come back from that, I should have 4 nights at Disneyland soaking up all the delights of the Holiday season.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna -*

"Delights" is the right word for it!  As long as you like the holiday season to begin with and enjoy Christmas (some people don't, so I have to preface my sentence with that!), you will love Disneyland during that time.  Some people prefer Halloween as a holiday (over Christmas), and if that's the case you might still enjoy Halloween Time more than the holiday season.  

But let me put it this way - as wonderful as Halloween Time is, the holiday season is 100 times more detailed, more all-encompassing, more involved, more immersive, etc.  There are decorations all over the parks - in all shops and restaurants too - and at the hotels, in Downtown Disney, etc.  Certain lands have themed decor.  Holiday music fills the air (in different themes based on the land).  IASW Holiday is gorgeous inside and out.  The nighttime Winter Castle is stunning.  The lights on Main Street are amazing.  It is truly an incredible time of year to be at DLR.

I have a feeling that by the time you have your holiday trip there may very well be a Christmas party happening at DL too.  I think that a party is coming either next year or in 2014.




Kilala said:


> I know this is way in advanced but, Dose anyone know if they are going to have MHT at DCA or Disneyland next year?



*Kilala -*

I think it's too early to know for sure, but I would assume that the Halloween party will again be in Disneyland next year.  Even though I think that DCA may start getting more into the Halloween spirit over time and we may see more decorations begin to pop up there again, I think the party is probably going to be in DL for a while.

Thanks for posting all the fun pictures and for giving people some great costume ideas for the party!




Kilted Candyman said:


> Printing up one of Millie's creations -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why people don't have as much fun with Resort doors as they do with DCL doors?
> 
> Jim




*Jim -*

I love those hangers!


----------



## Sherry E

The Halloween Time podcast/call-in show that we recorded last night is now up!  This is the link.

Check it out of you can - it's chock full o' information and discussion on Halloween Time at Disneyland!  Regular DIS Unplugged correspondents Tom, Tony, Wayne, Nancy and Mary Jo were all involved, as was I.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

where is the map that they mintioned on the podcast for 2011?


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> where is the map that they mintioned on the podcast for 2011?



Jade - I wasn't sure where Tom was looking when he mentioned the map, but Bret/mvf-m11c posted a photo on Page 29 of this thread - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46081006&postcount=428.  I am guessing that's a 2011 map?

Also on Page 29 is TheZue's breakdown on the Halloween-themed In-Room celebration baskets, etc., with prices (Nancy mentioned these celebrations on the podcast last night).


----------



## Jenn1116

I have a WHOLE YEAR to wait    ... but this thread sure is helping appease the Disney monster while I wait.  

Thanks for all the stories, info, and expecially the pictures.   Pictures + memories + imagination = I smell the pumpkin muffins and churros from cubie land at work! 

My parents thinks I'm crazy for being this excited so early.  I'm not sure why since they were QUICK to invite themselves along when I told them I was taking DD next year.  I hope they come out of the closet someday and admit they love the magic too!


----------



## I'm mikey

JadeDarkstar said:


> where is the map that they mintioned on the podcast for 2011?



Jade,here is another link for the Disneyland Halloween map from wdwinfo.com


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ty


----------



## rwhistler92

We will be at DL for 5 days plus the Halloween Party.
I am wondering if we will be able to get many of our character pictures taken durning normal park hours. I am not sure we want to spend a lot of time in lines for characters at the party if we can do that during the day.
Are there special character pictures during the party?
Do the characters only wear their costumes at the party?
Thanks


----------



## dolphingirl47

Davids-Coco said:


> We will be with you on that cruise! Should be a lot of fun.
> 
> All the holidays are great at disneyland so you can't go wrong!



Which of the two cruises will you be one?



Sherry E said:


> *Corinna -*
> 
> "Delights" is the right word for it!  As long as you like the holiday season to begin with and enjoy Christmas (some people don't, so I have to preface my sentence with that!), you will love Disneyland during that time.  Some people prefer Halloween as a holiday (over Christmas), and if that's the case you might still enjoy Halloween Time more than the holiday season.
> 
> But let me put it this way - as wonderful as Halloween Time is, the holiday season is 100 times more detailed, more all-encompassing, more involved, more immersive, etc.  There are decorations all over the parks - in all shops and restaurants too - and at the hotels, in Downtown Disney, etc.  Certain lands have themed decor.  Holiday music fills the air (in different themes based on the land).  IASW Holiday is gorgeous inside and out.  The nighttime Winter Castle is stunning.  The lights on Main Street are amazing.  It is truly an incredible time of year to be at DLR.
> 
> I have a feeling that by the time you have your holiday trip there may very well be a Christmas party happening at DL too.  I think that a party is coming either next year or in 2014.



The funny thing is Christmas itself is not doing a great deal for me, but I love the period of time leading up to it with all the decorations. I grew up in Germany where there are Christmas markets everywhere the month leading up to Christmas. Christmas itself has always felt like a bit of an anti-climax to me. I am sure that I will love the Holiday season at DL. I have witnessed the holiday season a few times at DLP. They also used to have a holiday overlay for IASW, but stopped this a few years ago. I can't wait to see the special things for the holidays at WDW this year. It is so strange that DL does not have a Christmas party yet and I hope that this will be offered in 2014.

Corinna


----------



## Mel522

Here's a shot of the Haunted Mansion Gingerbread House.  Unfortunately no matter how I sat, the railing always blocked the actual house.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Mel522 said:


> Here's a shot of the Haunted Mansion Gingerbread House.  Unfortunately no matter how I sat, the railing always blocked the actual house.



Very cool!   Can't wait to see it in person......soon!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

well ive changed my plans around again but for the finel time
we arent doing a few the smaller meals and made it worth wile to do cct for the woc fps yeah us *hops up an down*

we decied we dont need huge meal at the party and jsut snack around (as the pod cast said we should eat before hand) 
and we changed a few things around making our chr meal more a brunch thing so it takes care of the lunch that day too
and made out dca day thu when no ee is happening in dca


----------



## Susiesark

Does anyone have 2 extra tickets for the October 5 Mickey's Trick or Treat Party? Now that my friend has decided to go it is sold out. 
 Thanks for posting the map.


----------



## Susiesark

Davids-Coco said:


> We will be with you on that cruise! Should be a lot of fun.


And we are are the repo part of the cruise with you as well.  See you at the Grand!


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:
			
		

> The Halloween Time podcast/call-in show that we recorded last night is now up!  This is the link.
> 
> Check it out of you can - it's chock full o' information and discussion on Halloween Time at Disneyland!  Regular DIS Unplugged correspondents Tom, Tony, Wayne, Nancy and Mary Jo were all involved, as was I.



Sherry-we are headed down to DL in 15 days  soooooo excited!!!!! Anyway, we are attending the mon Oct 15th party and I'm wondering if I should listen to the podcast before we go, or save it as entertainment for the 7+ hour drive down?  Thanks!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

mrsw94 said:


> Sherry-we are headed down to DL in 15 days  soooooo excited!!!!! Anyway, we are attending the mon Oct 15th party and I'm wondering if I should listen to the podcast before we go, or save it as entertainment for the 7+ hour drive down?  Thanks!



Both?


----------



## mrsw94

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:
			
		

> Both?



Well that was a GIVEN if I listen to it early!!!  I probably won't be able to contain myself anyway!  I have already scheduled the Cozy Cone segment into the drive!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

mrsw94 said:


> Well that was a GIVEN if I listen to it early!!!  I probably won't be able to contain myself anyway!  I have already scheduled the Cozy Cone segment into the drive!



Plus we release podcasts every two weeks, so you'll have more to listen to on 10/11.


----------



## mrsw94

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:
			
		

> Plus we release podcasts every two weeks, so you'll have more to listen to on 10/11.



Good point! I just might make the family listen to The Dis the whole way down!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

mrsw94 said:


> Good point! I just might make the family listen to The Dis the whole way down!



I like the way you think.


----------



## Davids-Coco

dolphingirl47 said:


> Which of the two cruises will you be one?





Susiesark said:


> And we are are the repo part of the cruise with you as well.  See you at the Grand!



The repo.


----------



## Reneas06GTYUP

Kilala said:


> Here is one of my other cat costumes I'm weraing to MHP. I'm wearing this one on the 9th of October.
> This characters name is Nutmeg. I will have my lastcostume pics up hopefully by next weekend



I will have to keep my eyes open for you, I love how original your costumes are.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Anybody going to the party tonight, have fun.

Corinna


----------



## volleygirl

THANK YOU for that podcast.  I love the information gathering I can do because of it!  

One of the biggest things I got out of it was that it was recommended that we see the fireworks.  Got it on the top of the list now.  We also just watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time last night (thank GOODNESS DD age 5 didn't get scared) so we now are more familiar with the characters.  

My question is where are the fireworks held?  I'm guessing over Sleeping Beauty's castle?  If so, is there a good place to watch them?  Did I hear there was a parade or cavalcade before the fireworks?  

I have a hard time believing that the kids will be able to pull off late nights all three nights we are there....we are doing WOC on Thursday night (again, thank goodness that is only a 8:00pm show and not later) then the party Friday and then we can go back to the hotel when we need on Saturday.  It is a 2 hour time difference for us.  

Thanks for all the great tips!  I'll be listening to the next one too before we leave!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

any one going tonight that can post a map?? lol and tell us where the bad guys are lol have fun i cant wait


----------



## babydougie

So excited for everyone going tonight! My bestie and I are flying there in 1 week. This is our first trip to DL. Our co workers are about sick of our constant screaming. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Kilala

Reneas06GTYUP said:


> I will have to keep my eyes open for you, I love how original your costumes are.


Thank you!!! I will dressed up as Nutmeg on the 9th.


----------



## Davids-Coco

I'd love this too!!!


----------



## figment_jii

I'm at Disneyland now - sitting at the Jolly Holiday bakery having a Matterhorn macaroon!

There are signs at the turnstiles saying the party is sold out  for tonight.  Also, the party pins are already out and for sale.


----------



## modegard

Anyone doing the Ultimate Experience tonight?  I am dying to know all the details!  We are booked for October 9th.


----------



## Sherry E

rwhistler92 said:


> We will be at DL for 5 days plus the Halloween Party.
> I am wondering if we will be able to get many of our character pictures taken durning normal park hours. I am not sure we want to spend a lot of time in lines for characters at the party if we can do that during the day.
> Are there special character pictures during the party?
> Do the characters only wear their costumes at the party?
> Thanks



*rwhistler92 -*

The thing is that Disney seems to be making a concerted effort to limit the availability/accessibility of certain characters during the daytime this year.  In the past, the Villains were out and about for photos in the daytime, and various characters were wearing Halloween costumes on Main Street.

This year it appears that only certain costume-clad characters can be found at the "Carnival," while you can only "conjure up" one Villain at a time in the tent that's there.  The actual party is where there will be all kinds of interesting photo spots around the park - not just at the Carnival.  For example, in the podcast the Storm Troopers were mentioned.  They won't be out in the daytime.  They would only be at the party.  Jack Sparrow is a party regular.

Most of the photo spots at the party are PhotoPass as well.




dolphingirl47 said:


> The funny thing is Christmas itself is not doing a great deal for me, but I love the period of time leading up to it with all the decorations. I grew up in Germany where there are Christmas markets everywhere the month leading up to Christmas. Christmas itself has always felt like a bit of an anti-climax to me. I am sure that I will love the Holiday season at DL. I have witnessed the holiday season a few times at DLP. They also used to have a holiday overlay for IASW, but stopped this a few years ago. I can't wait to see the special things for the holidays at WDW this year. It is so strange that DL does not have a Christmas party yet and I hope that this will be offered in 2014.
> 
> Corinna




*Corinna -*

I've seen a few shows on TV that feature the Christmas markets in Germany, Switzerland and...where was the other one?  Was it France?  I can't recall.  I know there were 3 different European countries featured in the Christmas market specials I saw.  When I was watching the specials I thought, "Oooooh!  I love those!  Why don't we have any Christmas markets in Los Angeles?"  I would be all over that!

In Washington state there is a town called Leavenworth that turns into a whole Christmas village in the month or two leading up to Christmas - they do it up BIG, from what I've seen on TV.  They really make Christmas time - the whole season - an event that the entire town participates in, and every home/shop/restaurant gets in on the act.  It is a true celebration.  I would love love love to go there and see it in person.  As much as I love Los Angeles, I would love to live in Leavenworth just for the entire holiday season and then come back to L.A.!

You know, I've suspected for a long time that Disneyland would eventually do a Christmas party.  Something has obviously been holding them back from it, because it would be so easy for them to just do it like they do the Halloween party.  I think that they wanted to wait until the DCA makeover was complete - this _could_ be to offer alternate holiday options for people who choose not to attend a party in Disneyland, OR it could be because they may start off by having a party in DCA first, before moving it over to DL.  (And this would be a great way to debut an all-holiday World of Color or the rumored holiday Toy Story Midway Mania overlay.)

The existing holiday parade and holiday fireworks (which have been around for years) may not be enough to convince the longtime holiday visitors to pay for separate tickets (though the new visitors would probably do it) if they have already seen those events many times.  So...it would make sense to throw something 'new' into the party mix to entice everyone to buy tickets - including the longtime holiday guests.  And that 'new' thing may end up being the Candlelight Processional, if the 20-night run of the CP scores big this coming holiday season.



mrsw94 said:


> Sherry-we are headed down to DL in 15 days  soooooo excited!!!!! Anyway, we are attending the mon Oct 15th party and I'm wondering if I should listen to the podcast before we go, or save it as entertainment for the 7+ hour drive down?  Thanks!



*mrsw94 -*

I think you should listen to it before!




Susiesark said:


> Does anyone have 2 extra tickets for the October 5 Mickey's Trick or Treat Party? Now that my friend has decided to go it is sold out.
> Thanks for posting the map.



*Susiesark -*

It seems like a lot of folks are looking for tickets for the sold out nights.  Unfortunately, there are no buying/selling forums on this board, and the tickets are technically not supposed to be for resale anyway (unless they are handled through an authorized-by-Disney seller).  So if you find tickets it will have to be on your own, away from the DIS.





volleygirl said:


> THANK YOU for that podcast.  I love the information gathering I can do because of it!
> 
> One of the biggest things I got out of it was that it was recommended that we see the fireworks.  Got it on the top of the list now.  We also just watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time last night (thank GOODNESS DD age 5 didn't get scared) so we now are more familiar with the characters.
> 
> My question is where are the fireworks held?  I'm guessing over Sleeping Beauty's castle?  If so, is there a good place to watch them?  Did I hear there was a parade or cavalcade before the fireworks?
> 
> I have a hard time believing that the kids will be able to pull off late nights all three nights we are there....we are doing WOC on Thursday night (again, thank goodness that is only a 8:00pm show and not later) then the party Friday and then we can go back to the hotel when we need on Saturday.  It is a 2 hour time difference for us.
> 
> Thanks for all the great tips!  I'll be listening to the next one too before we leave!




*volleygirl -*

I'm glad you had a chance to listen to the podcast.  If I recall, Mary Jo got into specifics about where to stand for the fireworks in the podcast to be sure to see everything, like the crystall ball, etc. (though I don't recall what her exact recommendation was).

Yes, there is a cavalcade that happens twice per party.


----------



## dhorner233

volleygirl said:


> THANK YOU for that podcast.  I love the information gathering I can do because of it!
> 
> One of the biggest things I got out of it was that it was recommended that we see the fireworks.  Got it on the top of the list now.  We also just watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time last night (thank GOODNESS DD age 5 didn't get scared) so we now are more familiar with the characters.
> 
> My question is where are the fireworks held?  I'm guessing over Sleeping Beauty's castle?  If so, is there a good place to watch them?  Did I hear there was a parade or cavalcade before the fireworks?
> 
> I have a hard time believing that the kids will be able to pull off late nights all three nights we are there....we are doing WOC on Thursday night (again, thank goodness that is only a 8:00pm show and not later) then the party Friday and then we can go back to the hotel when we need on Saturday.  It is a 2 hour time difference for us.
> 
> Thanks for all the great tips!  I'll be listening to the next one too before we leave!



I am listening to the pod cast and they were just talking about how it's important that you be able to see the left side of the castle, so don't go to far toward Tomorrowland. They suggested behind the Partners statue. And then to move onto Main St. by the Kodak store for the Cavalcade.


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> *rwhistler92 -*
> 
> The thing is that Disney seems to be making a concerted effort to limit the availability/accessibility of certain characters during the daytime this year.  In the past, the Villains were out and about for photos in the daytime, and various characters were wearing Halloween costumes on Main Street.
> 
> This year it appears that only certain costume-clad characters can be found at the "Carnival," while you can only "conjure up" one Villain at a time in the tent that's there.  The actual party is where there will be all kinds of interesting photo spots around the park - not just at the Carnival.  For example, in the podcast the Storm Troopers were mentioned.  They won't be out in the daytime.  They would only be at the party.  Jack Sparrow is a party regular.
> 
> Most of the photo spots at the party are PhotoPass as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Corinna -*
> 
> I've seen a few shows on TV that feature the Christmas markets in Germany, Switzerland and...where was the other one?  Was it France?  I can't recall.  I know there were 3 different European countries featured in the Christmas market specials I saw.  When I was watching the specials I thought, "Oooooh!  I love those!  Why don't we have any Christmas markets in Los Angeles?"  I would be all over that!
> 
> In Washington state there is a town called Leavenworth that turns into a whole Christmas village in the month or two leading up to Christmas - they do it up BIG, from what I've seen on TV.  They really make Christmas time - the whole season - an event that the entire town participates in, and every home/shop/restaurant gets in on the act.  It is a true celebration.  I would love love love to go there and see it in person.  As much as I love Los Angeles, I would love to live in Leavenworth just for the entire holiday season and then come back to L.A.!
> 
> You know, I've suspected for a long time that Disneyland would eventually do a Christmas party.  Something has obviously been holding them back from it, because it would be so easy for them to just do it like they do the Halloween party.  I think that they wanted to wait until the DCA makeover was complete - this _could_ be to offer alternate holiday options for people who choose not to attend a party in Disneyland, OR it could be because they may start off by having a party in DCA first, before moving it over to DL.  (And this would be a great way to debut an all-holiday World of Color or the rumored holiday Toy Story Midway Mania overlay.)
> 
> The existing holiday parade and holiday fireworks (which have been around for years) may not be enough to convince the longtime holiday visitors to pay for separate tickets (though the new visitors would probably do it) if they have already seen those events many times.  So...it would make sense to throw something 'new' into the party mix to entice everyone to buy tickets - including the longtime holiday guests.  And that 'new' thing may end up being the Candlelight Processional, if the 20-night run of the CP scores big this coming holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> *mrsw94 -*
> 
> I think you should listen to it before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Susiesark -*
> 
> It seems like a lot of folks are looking for tickets for the sold out nights.  Unfortunately, there are no buying/selling forums on this board, and the tickets are technically not supposed to be for resale anyway (unless they are handled through an authorized-by-Disney seller).  So if you find tickets it will have to be on your own, away from the DIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *volleygirl -*
> 
> I'm glad you had a chance to listen to the podcast.  If I recall, Mary Jo got into specifics about where to stand for the fireworks in the podcast to be sure to see everything, like the crystall ball, etc. (though I don't recall what her exact recommendation was).
> 
> Yes, there is a cavalcade that happens twice per party.







dhorner233 said:


> I am listening to the pod cast and they were just talking about how it's important that you be able to see the left side of the castle, so don't go to far toward Tomorrowland. They suggested behind the Partners statue. And then to move onto Main St. by the Kodak store for the Cavalcade.



Thanks for that info, *Denise*!  As you can see above, I was just referring to Mary Jo's tips on where to stand for the parade, but I couldn't recall what she was saying (as MJ was talking I was thinking up the next tips and info that I was going to give in the podcast!).


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna -*
> 
> I've seen a few shows on TV that feature the Christmas markets in Germany, Switzerland and...where was the other one?  Was it France?  I can't recall.  I know there were 3 different European countries featured in the Christmas market specials I saw.  When I was watching the specials I thought, "Oooooh!  I love those!  Why don't we have any Christmas markets in Los Angeles?"  I would be all over that!
> 
> In Washington state there is a town called Leavenworth that turns into a whole Christmas village in the month or two leading up to Christmas - they do it up BIG, from what I've seen on TV.  They really make Christmas time - the whole season - an event that the entire town participates in, and every home/shop/restaurant gets in on the act.  It is a true celebration.  I would love love love to go there and see it in person.  As much as I love Los Angeles, I would love to live in Leavenworth just for the entire holiday season and then come back to L.A.!
> 
> You know, I've suspected for a long time that Disneyland would eventually do a Christmas party.  Something has obviously been holding them back from it, because it would be so easy for them to just do it like they do the Halloween party.  I think that they wanted to wait until the DCA makeover was complete - this _could_ be to offer alternate holiday options for people who choose not to attend a party in Disneyland, OR it could be because they may start off by having a party in DCA first, before moving it over to DL.  (And this would be a great way to debut an all-holiday World of Color or the rumored holiday Toy Story Midway Mania overlay.)
> 
> The existing holiday parade and holiday fireworks (which have been around for years) may not be enough to convince the longtime holiday visitors to pay for extra tickets (though the new visitors would probably do it) if they have already seen those events many times.  So...it would make sense to throw something 'new' into the party mix to entice everyone to buy tickets - including the longtime holiday guests.  And that 'new' thing may end up being the Candlelight Processional, if the 20-night run of the CP scores big this coming holiday season.



I am not sure what the third country may be. I have never really looked beyond Germany as I had so many Christmas markets to choose from. They are actually starting to branch out into the UK. We have a European Christmas Market in our home town now that grows bigger year by year and a lot of the bigger cities in the UK also have Christmas markets.

I have to say I love the sound of a special Holiday version of World of Color and a holiday overlay for Toy Story Midway Mania. I still think I would prefer the party at Disneyland.

Corinna


----------



## figment_jii

Another note - still no fastpass for  HM!  (But the line isn't long.)


----------



## laura&fam

figment_jii said:


> Another note - still no fastpass for  HM!  (But the line isn't long.)



I thought they always had a FP for HM, even without it being popular with the overlay.  When did that change or am I remembering wrong?  It's been far too long since I've been to DL.


----------



## figment_jii

laura&fam said:
			
		

> I thought they always had a FP for HM, even without it being popular with the overlay.  When did that change or am I remembering wrong?  It's been far too long since I've been to DL.



They have a FP, but the machine is rarely turned on.  I've seen it in use last Halloween, butility it wasn't on this morning.


----------



## mrsw94

I am SOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!  
Decided to stop by Goodwill with the kiddos.  TOTAL score!!  Cute Alice in Wonderland costume for DD10 for the Halloween Party, plus and Eskimo costume for her to wear to school  (5th graders don't wear Disney costumes), Astronaut costume for DS4 No helmet, but truthfully, he wouldn't wear it anyway.  And a cool hippie skirt so DH and I will be hippies!!  $5.49 each!!!!  Soooooo within my budget!!!  Still have to finish up DH & mine, but I'm so happy to have our plans in place!!


----------



## Susiesark

JadeDarkstar said:


> any one going tonight that can post a map?? lol and tell us where the bad guys are lol have fun i cant wait


http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/images/disneyland-halloween-map.htm
This is the map of Disneyland's Mickey's Trick or Treat Party.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Susiesark said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/images/disneyland-halloween-map.htm
> This is the map of Disneyland's Mickey's Trick or Treat Party.



That's last year's map.


----------



## Susiesark

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> That's last year's map.


  Sorry    Hopefully, someone will get a current one to post tonight.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Just got back to the room from MHP.

The villains are mainly around the square, 4 at a time.  Got quite a few pics though the lines can get big and the villains change fast.  The changing is quite cool with a horse drawn carriage and great music.  

The parade was blazingly fast!!!  I couldn't get many shots as the people/characters were moving so much and so fast.  The fireworks were awesome!  The rocking version of Ghost Come Out to Socialize was wicked.  Got to find a copy of it.

Here are a couple teaser shots -





















More to come.

Jim


----------



## Disneyland 1951

*Halloween Parade Video

LINK:  http://youtu.be/1EPArpnzoGc*


----------



## TheZue

Just got back to our room...saw tons of characters. The highlight was catching Agent P when Phineas and Ferb went on break  we got a massive amount if candy. Filled 2 of the large Disney shopping bags. We waited on mainstreet and tomorrow land until the end and headed straight to frontier land which worked out really well. The park started clearing out after the fireworks. We didn't watch them because my youngest has been scared of everything slightly scary on this trip lol. The rivers of America looked awesome...they had fog rolling across it with some really neat lighting on the island.


----------



## dhorner233

Kilted Candyman said:


> Just got back to the room from MHP.
> 
> The villains are mainly around the square, 4 at a time.  Got quite a few pics though the lines can get big and the villains change fast.  The changing is quite cool with a horse drawn carriage and great music.
> 
> The parade was blazingly fast!!!  I couldn't get many shots as the people/characters were moving so much and so fast.  The fireworks were awesome!  The rocking version of Ghost Come Out to Socialize was wicked.  Got to find a copy of it.
> 
> Here are a couple teaser shots -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come.
> 
> Jim





Disneyland 1951 said:


> *Halloween Parade Video
> 
> LINK:  http://youtu.be/1EPArpnzoGc*



Thank you so much for the pictures and video! Now, _please_ a MAP from this year!! I want to have my evening planned before I hit the ground!  Love the kilt and the DW's dress!! I'd like to see more pictures of guests in their costumes to make sure I won't feel too silly being Dopey!


----------



## Kilala

Thank you for the wonderful pics.


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you so much, *Jim* and *Disneyland 1951*, for the photos & video!  It looks like you both must be having a great time.

We wait all year to see photos of the Halloween Time events as they are taking place, and a lot of people end up not posting anything here, in this thread.  So I really, really appreciate that you posted something for the Superthread folks to enjoy!

*Jim* - I hope you found some great pins!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:
			
		

> We wait all year to see photos of the Halloween Time events as they are taking place, and a lot of people end up not posting anything here, in this thread.  So I really, really appreciate that you posted something for the Superthread folks to enjoy!



Sorry Sherry E, I wasn't sure about posting the map photo on this thread or not.

Also, the HM is still not using fastpasses.  The wait is about 30 minutes.


----------



## Kilala

I wanted to know if I can go into the party 3 hours ahead of time am I allowed to exit to meet up with a friend then enter the park again for MHP? I have a ticket to the MHP on the 9th. I want to do it again on the 19th as well.


----------



## dhorner233

Sherry E said:


> Thank you so much, *Jim* and *Disneyland 1951*, for the photos & video!  It looks like you both must be having a great time.
> 
> We wait all year to see photos of the Halloween Time events as they are taking place, and a lot of people end up not posting anything here, in this thread.  So I really, really appreciate that you posted something for the Superthread folks to enjoy!



Where do people post pictures to the Halloween party? Does anyone have a link? I looked in Photography and didn't see anything


----------



## figment_jii

dhorner233 said:
			
		

> Where do people post pictures to the Halloween party? Does anyone have a link? I looked in Photography and didn't see anything



Some photos are posted in this thread. There is an index at the start of the thread, but I don't know how often it is updated.


----------



## SueTGGR

Yep last night was a blast! We took the not so good camera so I didn't get too many pictures. I am not able to scan my map until maybe Monday when I am back and can scan it, sorry. The stations are pretty much in the same spots as last year except there is one inside the Main Street Cinema. I saw a few villains on the street level below the loading area for the train at the beginning of Main St. We got a lot of candy and joked as the CM kept giving DH the healthy ones I will get pictures of that up, too. Basically the same selections. Hey, did anyone see a Ghiradelli station? We were not able to hit all the stops but I wondered if there was one hiding somewhere. Sadly, DS pooped out on us but we had woke him up to drive down about 5:30 in the morning and by the time we bribed him with popcorn to watch the fireworks, he was done for the night. Even at 12 he can only take so much. I thought about going back but we had hit all we want to hit. I did ask if we had "In and Out" privileges in case we wanted to go back in after tucking DS in and I was told no problem and we did it last year. So if that was *Kilala* was asking there is a current answer. 
And sort of off the Halloween subject, I totally recommend going to see the Frankenweenie preview. It is in the Muppet 3D spot and is cute and has a few surprises. That is all I am saying. 
Off to go back in the parks!
Sue


----------



## Sherry E

Denise -

Well, this specific thread is fairly new, though it gained followers and viewers fairly fast.  It may seem long but it's not as long as its predecessor, which was 247 pages or so!  The previous Superthread had a Table of Contents with links to all sorts of photos, including many photos from the party.  I have a link to the previous Superthread in the very first post of this thread.

There is a post reserved for a Table of Contents in this thread, but it has not been filled in yet.

Meanwhile, there have been lots of MHP photos posted in this thread too.  On September 7th we started Mickey's Halloween Party Theme Week, so we had a lot of great contributions (Page 29, Post #425).

Otherwise, I think another DIS'er (was it rowan1813?) started an MHP costume thread today or yesterday, and people are posting photos of their costumes there.  People are always welcome to post photos from the party here as well!


----------



## dhorner233

Found it! Here's a link to the thread on Halloween costumes if anyone else is interested:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2999910&highlight=mhp


----------



## Sherry E

Please feel free to post your MHP photos here too!


----------



## Kilala

SueTGGR;I thought about going back but we had hit all we want to hit. I did ask if we had "In and Out" privileges in case we wanted to go back in after tucking DS in and I was told no problem and we did it last year. So if that was [B said:
			
		

> Kilala[/B] was asking there is a current answer.
> Sue



Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## rowan1813

Hi *Sherry E*!! Yeah that was me who started the thread for people to post costume pics. I, too, was afraid that now Halloween time and the parties have started that people wouldn't post pictures or even take costume pics and I always love seeing what people wear for costumes and come up with, so I thought starting a specific thread for the costumes would help remind people to take pictures. Please everyone take and post pictures both at the costume thread and here!! Thank you to everyone who has already!


----------



## dhorner233

Okay, then....... this is the Dopey costume I made for myself and the Grumpy costume I made for my cousin. He will be wearing a beard of course. That is my "grumpy" face


----------



## All American

Oooohhhing and Ahhhhing over the pictures!  We still have a few weeks to go, but I think I'll make it if people keep posting about their experiences.   I'll have my big camera with me and am really hoping to (remember to) take some good pictures.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## princesscinderella

We watched some of the Halloween party fireworks from our plane as we were getting ready to land at LAX on Friday night.  They looked so tiny from above .


----------



## iKristin

15 days until my trip


----------



## figment_jii

Last update for me from DLR (boo hoo - time to go home)...still no HM FP.  The area is being used for the Jack & Sally meet and greet.  Crowds are lighter today than yesterday...HM was about 20 minutes around 10:00 am.


----------



## seadd67

Two days to go!!,we are Pack and ready to go!!. To say we are excited is a complete understatement!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

leave the house in 12 in half hours woohoo cant wait kids going bed at 8pm and me around 9 but we adults will be up at 2am wowwy

I cant wait and am super excited cant stand it. repacked things today and wighed the bag to make sure it wasnt 50lbs it was barely 30 lol so only have one bag +3 bags on bus with us lol
called have cab ready to get us and we have all the dvrs set up . waters frezzing over night, drinks getting cold, chips packed away keep thinking im gona forget something but we wont


----------



## theworldneedscolor

9 days, can't wait! Looking forward to reading more MHP reports now that they have started


----------



## rowan1813

Hey does anyone know where the people who were already in the parks on Friday went to get their wristbands? I thought last year people went to the Jolly Holiday area since it was still under construction ( somebody correct me if I'm wrong ). Now that is up and running, I was wondering where people had to go this year.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Well back home.

Here are a few more pics of the stuff -

The new Vinalmations 






The new pins -






The party pins -






Some pics of stuff around the stores -





















And I got a few new pins for my "collection." Not all Halloween related and a few were from trades -





















The Tour was basically a five ride Fastpass - Haunted Mansion, Thunder Mountain, Matterhorn, Space Mountain and HTH with a fun story of a "quest."  Bit of a bummer because I don't do roller coasters and already did HTH once before and that was enough for me.  I was thinking it was a behind the scenes with ghost stories of the park.

I will be setting up a Photobucket in the next couple days of the trip.

Jim


----------



## SueTGGR

rowan1813 said:


> Hey does anyone know where the people who were already in the parks on Friday went to get their wristbands? I thought last year people went to the Jolly Holiday area since it was still under construction ( somebody correct me if I'm wrong ). Now that is up and running, I was wondering where people had to go this year.


We went to just inside Fronteirland. The line started on the bridge off of the hub. Have Fun!
Sue


----------



## Goofy_Mom

The holiday cookbook is calling to me, as is the pumpking Mickey Halloween vinyl


----------



## dhorner233

Kilted Candyman said:


> Well back home.
> 
> Here are a few more pics of the stuff -
> 
> The new Vinalmations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new pins -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The party pins -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be setting up a Photobucket in the next couple days of the trip.
> 
> Jim



Thank you for the pictures!!


----------



## dadzgirl70

Loving all the pictures!!! I'll be there next week. Already told my DH that we are taking our laptop to post pictures every night. I can't wait


----------



## I❤MICKEY

rowan1813 said:
			
		

> Hey does anyone know where the people who were already in the parks on Friday went to get their wristbands? I thought last year people went to the Jolly Holiday area since it was still under construction ( somebody correct me if I'm wrong ). Now that is up and running, I was wondering where people had to go this year.



In Frontierland by the pin trading area.


----------



## tksbaskets

dhorner233 said:


> Okay, then....... this is the Dopey costume I made for myself and the Grumpy costume I made for my cousin. He will be wearing a beard of course. That is my "grumpy" face



Love your costumes.  Good job!


----------



## mmlover74

So excited to be going to Napa Rose, celebrate anniversary, and first Halloween Disneyland Party.  We were in WDW for our honeymoon 8 years ago and did the Halloween party then.


----------



## mmlover74

Oh and the holiday cookbook is calling out to me too amd MIckey dressed up as a ghost!!


----------



## minnieandmickey

My hubby went as Grumpy one year and all the kids thought he was Santa.  There was a guy dressed as Santa and my hubby said to him, "bet they think you're Grumpy"


----------



## modegard

Kilted Candyman said:


> Well back home.
> 
> The Tour was basically a five ride Fastpass - Haunted Mansion, Thunder Mountain, Matterhorn, Space Mountain and HTH with a fun story of a "quest."  Bit of a bummer because I don't do roller coasters and already did HTH once before and that was enough for me.  I was thinking it was a behind the scenes with ghost stories of the park.
> 
> I will be setting up a Photobucket in the next couple days of the trip.
> 
> Jim



Oh boy, I hope the tour is more than a five ride fastpass.  We have three people in our group that do not do rollercoasters either.  Where does the tour start and end?  Which ride is HTH?  Do they give you time to add the ride photos to your photopass plus?  Is the tour only in DL or is some of it in DCA like previous years?

I hope you had a fabulous time!  (love the photos!)


----------



## Eddygirl

modegard said:
			
		

> Oh boy, I hope the tour is more than a five ride fastpass.  We have three people in our group that do not do rollercoasters either.  Where does the tour start and end?  Which ride is HTH?  Do they give you time to add the ride photos to your photopass plus?  Is the tour only in DL or is some of it in DCA like previous years?
> 
> I hope you had a fabulous time!  (love the photos!)



I did the HH tour a week and a half ago with my 12 yr old DD. We had a blast!!! 

It was a fun quest/adventure centered around 5 rides. I won't give away too much as it was fun let it unfold. 

It started in DL and ended in CA. If roller coasters are a no-go then it might be a bit of an issue, but some people sat out a ride or two. I am not giving any spoilers as this is available on the DIS boards and the Disney site. The tour includes Haunted Mansion, BTMRR, Matterhorn, Ghost Galaxy (space mountain) and TOT. 

I was allowed to get the photos onto my FP... But had to be quick about it. I took a pic of the number with my phone in case I needed to go back. 

I knew what to expect by reading trip reports and calling Disney. It was so much fun!!!!!! There were families with children ranging in age of about 9 being the youngest in our group to older teens/young adults with their parents. There were  a couple singles and couples sans children. The group was small... 18. I think they take 20 max. I was so impressed and had so much fun I signed DH and DS(8) up for the Discover The Magic Tour the next day. They had a great time on that too!


----------



## Kilala

I have locker question for MHP. How many times are you allowed to get into your locker? Me and a friend of mine are going to rent a locker for the 19th. We are planning on getting there before the party starts. We are renting the locker for putting a larger soft bag w/ wheels to use after the to take our candy out of there. I know we'll at least do one candy drop. I'm going to try to rent a locker again for the 23rd.


----------



## modegard

Eddygirl said:


> I did the HH tour a week and a half ago with my 12 yr old DD. We had a blast!!!
> 
> It was a fun quest/adventure centered around 5 rides. I won't give away too much as it was fun let it unfold.
> 
> It started in DL and ended in CA. If roller coasters are a no-go then it might be a bit of an issue, but some people sat out a ride or two. I am not giving any spoilers as this is available on the DIS boards and the Disney site. The tour includes Haunted Mansion, BTMRR, Matterhorn, Ghost Galaxy (space mountain) and TOT.
> 
> I was allowed to get the photos onto my FP... But had to be quick about it. I took a pic of the number with my phone in case I needed to go back.
> 
> I knew what to expect by reading trip reports and calling Disney. It was so much fun!!!!!! There were families with children ranging in age of about 9 being the youngest in our group to older teens/young adults with their parents. There were  a couple singles and couples sans children. The group was small... 18. I think they take 20 max. I was so impressed and had so much fun I signed DH and DS(8) up for the Discover The Magic Tour the next day. They had a great time on that too!



Awesome!  We are a group of 13 ranging in age from 4 to 70.  We are doing the Ultimate Experience so I am wondering if we will still end in DCA.  Would be odd to end there when the Halloween party will be starting in DL.  I will have to wait and see I guess!  Glad to hear I can get the ride photos.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Eddygirl

modegard said:
			
		

> Awesome!  We are a group of 13 ranging in age from 4 to 70.  We are doing the Ultimate Experience so I am wondering if we will still end in DCA.  Would be odd to end there when the Halloween party will be starting in DL.  I will have to wait and see I guess!  Glad to hear I can get the ride photos.  Thanks so much!



No worries! It was a lot of fun! 
I just did the tour... Not during the party so I am not sure if you would still end in CA. 

The one ride that a couple people skipped was ghost galaxy... It may be a bit intense for the younger kids. 

Take glow sticks for your group. Give them to the tour guide and other people in the group. When it started to get dark it was harder to see the group. I was afraid of losing them. Your tour will probably start later than ours did too. They used to give out glow necklaces as part of the tour.... They really should still do this IMHO!  It was an oversight on my part as we took a ton of the glow sticks from Michael's for the nights we stayed for fireworks and WOC. I should have taken them for the tour. 

Have fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Eeee-va

Kilala said:


> I have locker question for MHP. How many times are you allowed to get into your locker? Me and a friend of mine are going to rent a locker for the 19th. We are planning on getting there before the party starts. We are renting the locker for putting a larger soft bag w/ wheels to use after the to take our candy out of there. I know we'll at least do one candy drop. I'm going to try to rent a locker again for the 23rd.



Locker entry is unlimited; just save your code. I take a photo of it just to be certain I won't lose it. I've not heard of wheeled luggage was allowed in the parks (even a soft bag) but maybe someone else can chime in for sure.


----------



## laura&fam

figment_jii said:


> Last update for me from DLR (boo hoo - time to go home)...still no HM FP.  The area is being used for the Jack & Sally meet and greet.  Crowds are lighter today than yesterday...HM was about 20 minutes around 10:00 am.



Are Jack and Sally just during MHP?  I'm confused as to if the character pairs (Jack and Sally, Captain Hook and Smee, etc.) are available during the day at Halloween time or only during the party.

And if anyone has any information on Star Wars character appearances either in the day or during the party I'd appreciate it.  That's something my boys (including DH ) would actually stand in line for.


----------



## Susiesark

Eeee-va said:


> Locker entry is unlimited; just save your code. I take a photo of it just to be certain I won't lose it. I've not heard of wheeled luggage was allowed in the parks (even a soft bag) but maybe someone else can chime in for sure.


For last year's party I took the soft sided insulated bag with wheels and stored it in a locker, no questions asked.  We made numerous candy drops throughout the night.  it was so full, we put an extra, filled bag, on top of it to wheel it out of the park.


----------



## Eeee-va

laura&fam said:


> Are Jack and Sally just during MHP?  I'm confused as to if the character pairs (Jack and Sally, Captain Hook and Smee, etc.) are available during the day at Halloween time or only during the party.



Last year, I believe Jack and/or Sally were meetable not just for the Halloween season, but also during Christmastime. I met them as a pair on the morning of (I believe) the Monday after Thanksgiving. The line filled and was closed off VERY quickly, but that was a year ago. Not sure how the line runs now, if they might let folks wait for Jack and Sally to return to the area (like when Rapunzel takes a break), or if they cut off the line for breaks.

This year Jack and Sally were reported as doing meet-and-greets in the area with the (currently inoperable) Haunted Mansion Fastpass machines. I haven't heard how you see them during the parties this year.

With Disney seriously cutting back on villains this year, I don't think Captain Hook and Smee are out at all before the party.

I don't know much about Star Wars so I'll defer to others there.



Susiesark said:


> For last year's party I took the soft sided insulated bag with wheels and stored it in a locker, no questions asked.  We made numerous candy drops throughout the night.  it was so full, we put an extra, filled bag, on top of it to wheel it out of the park.



I stand corrected. Good to know and thanks for the info! I wish I didn't have to transport all my delicious chocolate candy in a warm car to get home.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i leave in 2 hours woohoo see every one later ill try pop on dh's laptop off and on


----------



## twinkletink

We're off in 3 hours 
Everything is all ready to go...except us.

Thanks Everyone for everything! I'll be sure to post pics and reviews


----------



## iKristin

If you're looking for a Disneyland Halloween ringtone I posted a few right here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3000833 

There are a couple Haunted Mansion tones and I will be making more over the next two days so watch out for even more including "grim grinning ghosts"


----------



## SueTGGR

I haven't looked back but I have finished scanning the party map. I can post it as a picture or if someone knows how, I can convert it o a PDF file. Do I post it? Picture? Let me know and maybe I can get it done before I leave for work in a it.
Later,
Sue


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Way cool.  To bad I'm still on a dumb phone.  Will book mark for when I finally upgrade 

BTW does anyone know if the rock version of Grim Grinning Ghosts from the fire works is available?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Sherry E

*Jim* - 

Thank you so, so much for posting the fabulous photos for us!  I love seeing the merchandise pictures - and I'm so glad to see that you found some good pins!


​


*Happy October 1st, everyone!!*  We have now begun my favorite 3-month phase of the year: October-November-December!  

Even though Summer refuses to leave and is threatening to pack us with a 100+ degree wallop today and tomorrow, I still love me some October!!  Fall weather is coming sooner or later - I just know it is!  

Count me in as another one who is tempted by the sweet siren song of that Holiday Cookbook!  I love cookbooks!  I love holidays!  I love Disney cookbooks!  I love Disney merchandise and Disney parks!  What's not to love about a holiday cookbook?


----------



## SueTGGR

So here are the scans





 and




I will look at my pictures tonight and see if I can't get some decent ones up!
Later,
Sue


----------



## Kilala

Thank you for the wonderful scans


----------



## mommaU4

modegard said:


> Awesome!  We are a group of 13 ranging in age from 4 to 70.  We are doing the Ultimate Experience so I am wondering if we will still end in DCA.  Would be odd to end there when the Halloween party will be starting in DL.  I will have to wait and see I guess!  Glad to hear I can get the ride photos.  Thanks so much!



I did the UE this past Friday. They start you out in DL, take you around there for a bit, then you go over to DCA where it ends and you are given your party wristbands, a trick or treat bag, a pin and a sweet treat. From there, they escort you back into DL. Seems like it would have been easier to just start in DCA to begin with instead of walking back and forth. 
Also, they no longer use headphones on the Haunted Haunts tour. They have in years past, but now headphones are only used for the Holiday and Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour. Just an FYI in case anyone has a hard time hearing. Our tour group was full, and we really had to huddle in close to hear what our guide was saying. Make sure your wearing deodorant on these hot days!! LOL


----------



## mommaU4

figment_jii said:


> They have a FP, but the machine is rarely turned on.  I've seen it in use last Halloween, butility it wasn't on this morning.



We were there from Sept. 27 through 30, and the fastpass was never available for HM during our stay. At times the line wasn't bad. But, at others, it was very long, winding out into the walk way and off to the side where they had extra rope lines set up.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

*Modegard, Eddygirl, MommaU4*, can you say more about the UE? Did you use a regular ticket to get into the park for the morning, or just your MHP tickets to enter when it's OK for party guests? People keel saying that you have to use a PH day because we will be in both DCA and DL, so I wondered about your experience.
Any hints at the sweet treat or anything a mama would want to know before taking young children on the tour? Please PM me if you fear ruining any surprises for others on the board. I want the kids to be surprised, not *me*.


----------



## Kathymford

mommaU4 said:


> I did the UE this past Friday. They start you out in DL, take you around there for a bit, then you go over to DCA where it ends and you are given your party wristbands, a trick or treat bag, a pin and a sweet treat. From there, they escort you back into DL. Seems like it would have been easier to just start in DCA to begin with instead of walking back and forth.
> Also, they no longer use headphones on the Haunted Haunts tour. They have in years past, but now headphones are only used for the Holiday and Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour. Just an FYI in case anyone has a hard time hearing. Our tour group was full, and we really had to huddle in close to hear what our guide was saying. Make sure your wearing deodorant on these hot days!! LOL



Interesting that they aren't using the mic's. It was so convenient in WDW. What time was the tour? And what time were you let into the party by?


----------



## modegard

mommaU4 said:


> I did the UE this past Friday. They start you out in DL, take you around there for a bit, then you go over to DCA where it ends and you are given your party wristbands, a trick or treat bag, a pin and a sweet treat. From there, they escort you back into DL. Seems like it would have been easier to just start in DCA to begin with instead of walking back and forth.
> Also, they no longer use headphones on the Haunted Haunts tour. They have in years past, but now headphones are only used for the Holiday and Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour. Just an FYI in case anyone has a hard time hearing. Our tour group was full, and we really had to huddle in close to hear what our guide was saying. Make sure your wearing deodorant on these hot days!! LOL



Thank for the info!  We are really looking forward to the tour and Halloween party.  I was sure they would start the tour in DCA and end in DL because of the party when you do UE, strange they would not.  Oh well.  

Was Friday night very crowded for the party?  I heard it was sold out.

I am hoping it will still be hot when we get there next week!  In Alberta it is windy, cold and rainy this week.  I am dreaming of that California sunshine and the heat!


----------



## modegard

Eddygirl said:


> Take glow sticks for your group. Give them to the tour guide and other people in the group. When it started to get dark it was harder to see the group. I was afraid of losing them. Your tour will probably start later than ours did too. They used to give out glow necklaces as part of the tour.... They really should still do this IMHO!  It was an oversight on my part as we took a ton of the glow sticks from Michael's for the nights we stayed for fireworks and WOC. I should have taken them for the tour.
> 
> Have fun!!!!!!!



Great idea!  I am hoping to find some cool Halloween glow necklaces or something similar while we are in DL.  Did you see anything like that?


----------



## figment_jii

modegard said:


> Great idea!  I am hoping to find some cool Halloween glow necklaces or something similar while we are in DL.  Did you see anything like that?



Yes!  There is a very cute Mickey pumpkin necklace available throughout the parks (I saw them at both DCA and DL).  I'll post a picture in a few minutes.


----------



## dhorner233

SueTGGR said:


> So here are the scans
> 
> I will look at my pictures tonight and see if I can't get some decent ones up!
> Later,
> Sue



Thank you so much for the map Sue!  

Can anyone tell me where Snow White is? Since we are going as Dopey and Grumpy, I would really like to make sure we get our picture taken with her. 

I wish it said on the map which characters were where...


----------



## modegard

figment_jii said:


> Yes!  There is a very cute Mickey pumpkin necklace available throughout the parks (I saw them at both DCA and DL).  I'll post a picture in a few minutes.



Those will be the ones we will be wearing then!  I love them!  Thank you very much for posting the photo.


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All - Figment just got back from a trip to Disneyland for Halloween!  He "dressed up" as Lightning McQueen and a pumpkin (depending on the day).






We rode Haunted Mansion Holiday several times and here are some photos from the ride.  It'll take two posts because there are so many photos!

Here are some from the outside.  Starting with the mansion itself:





The scarecrow.  He's also on the pin for this year's HMH pin.





The pets in the cemetery.  I never noticed the area in front of Sparky's grave being dug up before!





















The Oogie Boogy topiary





Now inside the ride...most of it seemed to be very similiar to last year, with the exception of the gingerbread house.  The giant Jack head in the elevator!





The potraits in the walkway that change (these aren't necessarily in chronological order).  First the sled...









Then the snowman...









Then the mansion...









Then Jack...(I missed/forgot to get the one of him in regular outfit)





Then Sally...









Then we're onto the ride...those pictures coming later tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## SueTGGR

This might tell you more about the characters:


----------



## I❤MICKEY

laura&fam said:
			
		

> Are Jack and Sally just during MHP?  I'm confused as to if the character pairs (Jack and Sally, Captain Hook and Smee, etc.) are available during the day at Halloween time or only during the party.
> 
> And if anyone has any information on Star Wars character appearances either in the day or during the party I'd appreciate it.  That's something my boys (including DH ) would actually stand in line for.



Jack and Sally were together intermittently near haunted mansion. When we got in line they were both there but she took a break so we only met Jack. When we walked by later it was just Sally. And another day it was just Jack. So I would say it is hit or miss that you would meet both.

During the party Jack was in a different area closer to the New Orleans. He had a special holiday back drop. The line was long so we didn't wait. Sally wasn't with him while we were in the area.


----------



## Kilala

Dose anyone have any clue on how many tickets are left for MHP on the 19th. I don't payed untill Wednesday and I still need to get a ticket for the 19th.


----------



## Xaeldz

Does anybody know if they used the flames in the Halloween fireworks show?  I remember looking at videos from last years, and the flames were absent.


----------



## mommaU4

TigerlilyAJ said:


> *Modegard, Eddygirl, MommaU4*, can you say more about the UE? Did you use a regular ticket to get into the park for the morning, or just your MHP tickets to enter when it's OK for party guests? People keel saying that you have to use a PH day because we will be in both DCA and DL, so I wondered about your experience.
> Any hints at the sweet treat or anything a mama would want to know before taking young children on the tour? Please PM me if you fear ruining any surprises for others on the board. I want the kids to be surprised, not *me*.


I have a Deluxe annual pass and used that to get into DL earlier in the day. We then took a break in the afternoon back at the hotel, and returned to DL around 3:50 to check in at the tour desk (near City Hall) for the 4:00 tour. I used my pass to get into the park again, but by that time you could use your Halloween party ticket. We were given name tags and asked to wait until everyone had arrived. Tour started a few minutes late while we waited for everyone. 

It felt a bit like follow the leader, and with all the people cutting in front of us the back half of the group did get separated from our guide twice and had to play catch up. That's where a mic and headphones would have come in handy, or a flag or something. 

We went to Haunted Mansion, then to Big Thunder which was closed temporarily, then to Matterhorn, then Space Mountain, then out to DCA where we stopped for a sweet treat of candy corn gourmet marshmellows, then to Tower of Terror, and that's where it ended. We entered DCA as a group, no one showed any tickets. At each stop we were looking for clues to a "quest". (If you want to know the exact story you can PM me) Riding was optional and you were welcome to sit out. At the end, we were given a pumpkin rice krispy treat, a Maleficent pin, wristbands for the party, trick-or-treat bags, and escorted back to Disneyland as a group. 

He told us to have our party tickets out and ready to be scanned but they never did. They just waved us all in through a big gate. 

The story line was very cute. Nothing that would scare even a very young child in any way. In fact, there were some adult couples who were there without kids and they were sort of doing the eye roll. I think it was a little too cutesy and childish for them.  I just went with it and had fun. 





Kathymford said:


> Interesting that they aren't using the mic's. It was so convenient in WDW. What time was the tour? And what time were you let into the party by?


I was surprised they weren't using them. I have a friend who took the tour two years ago, and they used the mics then, and would talk the entire time as you walked along. This was stop and talk, then walk, then stop and talk, etc. And, if it was a busy area, you had to really huddle in close to hear. 

The tour was at 4, and we were back in DL in time for the party at 7. 






modegard said:


> Thank for the info!  We are really looking forward to the tour and Halloween party.  I was sure they would start the tour in DCA and end in DL because of the party when you do UE, strange they would not.  Oh well.
> 
> Was Friday night very crowded for the party?  I heard it was sold out.
> 
> I am hoping it will still be hot when we get there next week!  In Alberta it is windy, cold and rainy this week.  I am dreaming of that California sunshine and the heat!


It was a bit strange. Not sure the reasoning of going back and forth. Seems like they would have come up with a storyline that allowed you to go from DCA and end at the party in DL. It was still cute, just a lot of walking to do right before all the walking at the party. 

Friday was very crowded. It was sold out, as you said, and you could really tell. When we first got there, crowds were filing out of the park on one side of Main Street, and party goers were entering down the other side, so the entire street was a sea of people. 

Also when we first arrived, they were very strict about asking to see wrist bands. We wanted to eat before trick-or-treating, and went to Jolly Holiday Bakery. They had someone at the door checking wrist bands and wouldn't let you in even to order food if you didn't have one. It was party guests only. 

Funny story, we made a bathroom break after dinner and they even had cast members standing in front of the bathroom asking to see our wristbands! LOL I guess if we didn't we wouldn't have been allowed to use the bathroom.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

I have a reservation at Cafe Orleans for 5:30 the night of October 12th. It sounds like it is really crowded around then, so what time should we get to the parks to make it on time?


----------



## SueTGGR

Xaeldz said:


> Does anybody know if they used the flames in the Halloween fireworks show?  I remember looking at videos from last years, and the flames were absent.


There were LOTS of flames


----------



## dhorner233

SueTGGR said:


> This might tell you more about the characters:



Thank you!  I see the princesses are in the Small World Mall. I also see the villains are on Main St. I thought they were going to be back on the Ranch. But, Mickey, Minnie and the Toy Story characters are back there.


----------



## Eeee-va

SueTGGR said:


> This might tell you more about the characters:



Thank you so much for the scans!

What is a Stromtropper, though? Did they not pay George Lucas the appropriate licensing fees?


----------



## Susiesark

Interesting article.
Disneyland cracks down on Party crashers

I received an e-mail from a regular reader Sharon asking about my experience at the first Mickey's Halloween Party of the 2012, held Friday night at Disneyland. She knew that I had written in 2010 and 2011 about how easy it could be for someone without a ticket to "crash" the extra-cost, after-hours Halloween parties, and wanted to know if I'd noticed an improvement this year.


advertisement



As it happens, last-minute preparations for MouseAdventure kept me away from Friday's party, but I heard from several readers who did attend. Based on their reports, it sounds like Disney has dramatically increased and improved security at the event to prevent party crashers, a change I wholeheartedly welcome. I've given Disney managers some grief over their mishandling of this event in past years, and I'm happy to give them kudos for helping to ensure that Halloween party guests get the exclusive access they paid for.


Cast members distribute large shiny wristbands and the start of Mickey's Halloween Party. Photo by Doug Williams.

Reader Doug Williams said the first change he noticed is that wristbands for this event are now big reflective bands printed with a number, a #1 for this first event. "I assume the number is to assist cast members in seeing what night the band was for," he said, adding "I would think this would to be cut down on annual passholders that try double dipping for the party." I saw several people still wearing their wristbands the next day, and have to agree that they are definitely easier to spot, which means someone hanging out without one is more likely to be noticed.


Readers felt the lines to meet Jack Sparrow and other popular characters were much shorter than last year thanks to enhanced wristband enforcement. Photo by Doug Williams.

Once the event started at 7p.m., Doug says, "cast members were in full force at just about every crossing asking to see [wrist]bands. This was obviously increased enforcement. It wasn't to the point that it was annoying but it was constant." Readers Ken and Teresa also attended Friday's party, and said wristband enforcement kept up well beyond 10 p.m., with cast members in the guise of "costume checkers" asking everyone to show off the "most important part of their costume" at checkpoints throughout the park.

Doug said a station was set up inside Frontierland to issue wristbands to event ticket-holders who had entered the park earlier in the day could have their event tickets scanned and receive the wristband needed to stay for the event. While he felt the station could have been better signed and organized, the added location likely helped cut down on the problem I noted last year where I was able to collect a wristband without showing any proof I had even purchased a ticket to the event.


Phineas and Ferb have a new meet-and-greet location during Mickey's Halloween Party. Photo by Doug Williams.

Doug mentioned that the treat stations had the normal candy selection, but found it odd that Ghirardelli is no longer a candy sponsor considering the company just opened a location at Disney California Adventure. Teresa said the "healthy" treat options again included dried cranberries and freeze-dried apple slices, but noted that the fresh carrot and apple packs were harder to find.

The benefits of the enhanced wristband enforcement were noticeable to Doug when it came time to see characters. "What was a 30+ minute line to see Jack Sparrow or Captain Hook last year was barely 15 minutes this year." He also enjoyed the new Villains meet-and-greet on Town Square. "New villains would come out on a black carriage pulled by a white horse." [We saw] Jafar, Maleficent, Cruella, Dr. Facilier, Evil Queen, to name a few. Again, lines were very reasonable to get to the characters."

Doug also noted that the crowds on Main Street during the fireworks were notably lighter. "As we stood on Main Street though it was obvious that the 'sold out' crowd was not nearly as large in past years, once again I think a credit to wristband enforcement." Ken and Teresa said the lines at the rides were also noticeably shorter, with cast members at every attraction checking for wristbands.

If you're coming to the Halloween party this year. Doug suggests parking in the Toy Story lot instead of the Mickey and Friends parking structure. "Good organization going and coming, making for a smooth ending to the evening."


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Yes, they were asking everyone constantly to show their bands.  I got asked 4 times getting a soda.  Dogs were also more present than anytime before.  Saw at least 5 times.

Jim


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

theworldneedscolor said:


> I have a reservation at Cafe Orleans for 5:30 the night of October 12th. It sounds like it is really crowded around then, so what time should we get to the parks to make it on time?



I would give myself an hour just to be safe, but you really shouldn't have any issues. My son and I will be there right after you at 5:40. We will be in the parks in the morning to hit rides, then take an afternoon break and go change into costumes. We will probably come back in right at 4 just to grab a FP for something. It will be crowded from 4-7. We plan to hit SM and HM early in the day, those two seem to be pretty crowded during the parties.


----------



## figment_jii

Now onto the Haunted Mansion Holiday ride itself...the scene behind the loading area





Then onto the endless hallway with little zero floating behind a large pile of bones...this was one of the hardest pictures to get because it's so dark and Zero is so small!





Then the coffin that makes a very fine Christmas present...





Madam Leota is now floating among lots of holiday ornaments and tarot cards





Then onto the ballroom with the Gingerbread House...this years was very tall, but the house itself was very small.  Zero flew around the top and a ghostly train circled the bottom.









Then it was onto the attic, which was filled with toys that "were strange and bizarre and on the attack!"













Then onto the graveyard that was filled with ghostly white snow...first we see Jack in his Sandy Claws suite with Zero









The angels and pumpkins













A flying skeleton reindeer





Finally, Oogie Boogy waiting for you at the end





And as you exit the ride, Sally waving good-bye.





Next up will be some photos from Mickey's Halloween Party!


----------



## SueTGGR

I got a few off of my horrible camera. It gets so stuck on using the flash and it is a pain to turn it off so I end up not taking pictures because of it. It is also weird that photbucket doesn't work well with rotated pictures so they look squished but there is one she had just finished that was going to be Sally. If you want to view all of the ones I have here is the link for the album: http://s471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/SueTGGR/Trick or Treat Party 9_2012/
But a few pumpkins, that were closed off during the party as was the whole Tent section in the Roundup area.


----------



## dhorner233

Kilted Candyman said:


> Yes, they were asking everyone constantly to show their bands.  I got asked 4 times getting a soda.  Dogs were also more present than anytime before.  Saw at least 5 times.
> 
> Jim



Dogs?  What were the dogs for?


----------



## figment_jii

dhorner233 said:


> Dogs?  What were the dogs for?



Security uses dogs.  We saw one walking down the parade route before the Cavalcade started.


----------



## Kilala

That is new to me. I never heard of them using dogs before.


----------



## Mel522

figment_jii said:


> Then onto the ballroom with the Gingerbread House...this years was very tall, but the house itself was very small.  Zero flew around the top and a ghostly train circled the bottom.



You had the same problem I did with the Gingerbread House.  The railing blocks the actual house.  I wish it was a little smaller, or a little taller.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Xaeldz said:


> Does anybody know if they used the flames in the Halloween fireworks show?  I remember looking at videos from last years, and the flames were absent.



Yes there was fire.  Strong enough we could feel it on the other side of the Walt statue.

Jim


----------



## Kilala

I just looked on MHP tickets and the 5th is avaible again.


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you to *Beth, Sue, Jim, figment_jii, Modegard, Eddygirl,* etc. (I'm sure I'm omitting someone important), for the fantastic photos, information and updates on the UE, on the MHP, the scans of the map, etc. (I was laughing at *Eeee-va's* post about the "Stromtroppers" - oh dear, how could they let that slip past the proofreaders, assuming it was a mistake??).  This information is very valuable and in hot demand right now!  I really, really appreciate it!

Thank you, *Susiesark*, for the interesting article, too!  It's good to know that crowds seem to be thinner in certain areas and that efforts are definitely being made to fish out the people without wrist bands.

In Sue's pumpkin pictures from the Carnival/Jamboree/Round-Up/Ranch, I noticed something that proves my point about a subject I brought up in the Halloween Time podcast last week.  I was saying (during our call-in show) that a character pumpkin you see this year will not look like a pumpkin of that same character from last year.  (I said that a Jack Skellington pumpkin this year will not look like the versions from 2011 or 2010.)  

One of Sue's photos shows a Yoda pumpkin from this year - and he is totally different from the Yoda pumpkin of last year, except for the same basic facial features and ears.  He's wearing a different robe, for one thing.  Those carvers find new ways to make character pumpkins look different every year!


----------



## iKristin

I just added a bunch more Disneyland Halloween Time ringtone/text tone sounds to my download post including Haunted Mansion Holiday, Original Haunted Mansion and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy!!! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3000833


----------



## figment_jii

Some more photos from Mickey's Halloween Party (9/28).  When we got to the park late-morning, there were signs at the entrance saying that the tickets for tonight's party were sold out.  





At 4 pm, when party ticket holders were allowed in, there were special turnstiles set aside for us.  Only folks with ticket were allowed to use these because they funneled directly into CM with wristbands.  The trick-or-treat bags were stashed in rolling bins with the party logo on the side (very cute).  As others have mentioned, the wrist bands were shiny yellow with a giant "#1" on the them.  





At the end of Main Street, around the hub, were the Mickey pumpkin head balloons.  They're really cute.













The projections on the castle changed depending on the music.  My favorite were the projections of the three hitchhiking ghosts.





Over in Frontierland, they had the Halloween Tree all lit up.  My family and I made a point of going to see it this year because we completely missed it last year (not quite sure how we did that...)









By the Halloween Tree, they were projecting cat eyes onto the building wall.





The Piratepalooza dance party was already in full swing.  Saw lots of characters there.  It was pretty cute...lots of children dancing in the middle with the characters and the parents standing around the perimeter watching (and taking photos).





One of my favorite effects at MHP is the dry ice fog on the Rivers of America.  It makes the Columbia look very eerie.  When the fog just finishes, it almost obscures the Columbia.  It wasn't very cold on Friday, so the fog disputed pretty quickly, but the jets kept adding more throughout the night.













Looking the other way, the Mark Twain also looked pretty eerie through the dry ice fog.









A lot of the trick-or-treat trails/spots were marked by a giant Mickey ghost balloon.  There were also signs to let you know where the trail started.  Some trails had multiple stops, while others only had one.









One of the treat trails as inside the Diamond Horseshoe building.  They had the inside decorated.  There was a Mickey pumpkin balloon in the middle (the treat trail went around the perimeter of the room).  On the stage they had some changing portraits (kind of like the ones normally in the HM) and some ghost cut-outs on the balcony.





This year's candy had a pretty good assortment.  We got Snickers, Milky Ways, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, Kit Kats, Almond Joys, Starbursts, Tootsie Rolls (lots of those), and other things.  They had Craisins, apple slices, and raisins as well.









Next up, the photos from the fireworks and Cavalcade!


----------



## KalamityJane

Kilala said:


> I just looked on MHP tickets and the 5th is avaible again.



Where at? They are sold out again through all the links I checked.


----------



## Kilala

It's was weird when I went on the site https://tickets.disney.go.com/buy/T...o7eMgYJ8AA/1TLaLcyRJyG/3X2tLg8HgUQc7t2G6wrAk=
This morning around 11am it didn't say it was sold out. So I wonder if someone messed up. Now it says that they are slod out again. I'm sorry for the confussion. I was confussed myself. I love the photos


----------



## starlitsinger88

I have a question about pictures... Since it's at night, how is the lighting around character greetings? If I'm just using a cell phone camera, will my pictures be a major fail?


----------



## Sherry E

Here is a new blog about Halloween Time Treats by Nancy from the Unplugged team (she was on the panel during the Halloween Time podcast we did last week):

http://www.disunplugged.com/2012/10/02/halloween-time-treats-at-disneyland-no-tricks-required/


Keep in mind, though, that there are at least a couple of places in this blog that mention the Blue Ribbon Bakery.  The BRB no longer exists.  It's the Jolly Holiday Bakery now.


----------



## SueTGGR

For Sherry: I think this is from 2009?





2011





2012


----------



## ethanwa

Questions:

1. Is tonight's event (10/2, Tuesday) sold out?

2. Can you take the Downtown Disney monorail entrance to the party, or does it have to be through the front entrance?

3. Is there any special merchandise JUST sold at the party, like t-shirts?

Thanks! Leaving few it in few hours. 

Ethan


----------



## Princess Row

We leave Saturday!! 

I dont see many Hershey bars or Twix. So you are either like me and eat them right when you get them..... (I did this last year!) 
Or they didn't give you very many. Hopefully we get some good candy!!


----------



## Kilala

The count down is on. It's one week from today for my first MHP for this year. I'm very excited.


----------



## KalamityJane

Kilala said:
			
		

> The count down is on. It's one week from today for my first MHP for this year. I'm very excited.



Us too!


----------



## figment_jii

Princess Row said:


> I dont see many Hershey bars or Twix. So you are either like me and eat them right when you get them..... (I did this last year!)
> Or they didn't give you very many. Hopefully we get some good candy!!



There weren't many Hershey bars, but there were plenty of Twix.  Figment is sitting in front of them...



starlitsinger88 said:


> I have a question about pictures... Since it's at night, how is the lighting around character greetings? If I'm just using a cell phone camera, will my pictures be a major fail?



Some of the characters had better lighting than others...Jack Sparrow looked pretty well lit, but Jack Skellington was darker.  Overall, I think most would need a flash to get a good photo of characters.  How does your cell phone normally do with night time outdoor lighting (like say under a street lamp)?



ethanwa said:


> 3. Is there any special merchandise JUST sold at the party, like t-shirts?



There is special party merchandise, but some of it was out before the first party started.  I saw the pins being sold throughout the park when DL opened on Friday (9/28).  I bought them at that point and did not have a wristband or anything (it was 11 am in the morning!).  They brought out the shirts just as the party started, but I saw that they were still on the shelves on Saturday.  So my guess is that they aren't restricting the merchandise to just party goers.


----------



## ksdisneyfan

My family and I will be staying offsite and are going to one of the  Halloween parties.  Does the ART run late on party days?  Or will we need to drive to the parks?  We've never driven, so if we need to I'll have to get out my maps and figure out where to park :/


----------



## ethanwa

ethanwa said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Is tonight's event (10/2, Tuesday) sold out?
> 
> 2. Can you take the Downtown Disney monorail entrance to the party, or does it have to be through the front entrance?
> 
> 3. Is there any special merchandise JUST sold at the party, like t-shirts?
> 
> Thanks! Leaving few it in few hours.
> 
> Ethan



Since no one else answered these, I will do so myself. 

1. No

2. No, front only. It sucks to walk that far with little kids in hot costumes!

3. Already answered just a few posts ago.


----------



## TheZue

Here are some Pics from the September 28th


----------



## seadd67

Just went to MNSSHP last night the 2nd of Oct, i thought very crowded but so very fun. Quick thoughts, the fog over rivers of America so very cool, great affect the trick or treating WOW!! all I could say, you diffidently get your moneys worth. We did not hit every stand but fill our bag(the ones they give away) up, we have try to eat our way down LOL before our flight home!. Some of the costumes where really awesome, they really put mine to shame. My really only complaint was the parade, it was nice and fun, but they change it from boo to you, just did not have that same spark,and no headless horse men. And really its not that it was bad just diffrent, it was still fun. I will add photos tomorrow, the hotel room computer is so slow downloading from photo bucket.


----------



## figment_jii

seadd67 said:


> My really only complaint was the parade, it was nice and fun, but they change it from boo to you, just did not have that same spark,and no headless horse men. And really its not that it was bad just diffrent, it was still fun.



Just to clarify, the Boo-To-You parade with the Headless Horseman is over at MNSSHP in Florida.  At Mickey's Halloween Party (MHP) in Disneyland, they've never had the Headless Horseman ride or the Boo-To-You parade.  DLR's Cavalcade is cute, but it's not a full scale parade like Boo-To-You.  Still, glad to hear you thought it was fun.


----------



## seadd67

figment_jii said:


> Just to clarify, the Boo-To-You parade with the Headless Horseman is over at MNSSHP in Florida.  At Mickey's Halloween Party (MHP) in Disneyland, they've never had the Headless Horseman ride or the Boo-To-You parade.  DLR's Cavalcade is cute, but it's not a full scale parade like Boo-To-You.  Still, glad to hear you thought it was fun.




Thanks, i thought they where both the same sorry. Like i said it was still fun, this is our first DL MNSSHP, unfourntly this will be our only one for this trip, the 5th is sold out or we would go to that one to


----------



## princesszelda

They may have some for sale the day of at the resort. You should check.


----------



## Kathymford

Are there photopass photographers at most of the character meet and greets?


----------



## Kilted Candyman

For the party they all had them that a I saw.  Outside of it probably about 80-90%.

Jim


----------



## Kathymford

Kilted Candyman said:


> For the party they all had them that a I saw.  Outside of it probably about 80-90%.
> 
> Jim



Thank you. Yes, I was referring to at the party. Thanks!


----------



## Kilala

It official I just got my last ticket for MHP, October 19th.  guess I was worried for nothing. The only date that is sold out is this Friday.


----------



## figment_jii

Okay, now some photos from the 9/28/12 fireworks show!  My favorite part is that Zero flies!





Then Jack appears...





The rest of the fireworks show is really good.  I really liked how they used the globe with the projections.





















The Cavalcade is a cute "mini-Parade".  I really like the push cart pumpkin Mickey's and the characters in costume.  The Cavalcade opens with Vampire Mickey.





Then it's on to the costume show...





Duffy even makes an appearance...





Each of the Mickey pumpkins are followed by characters in a similiar theme.  For example, the monster Mickey is followed by Sully and other monsters.  The princess pumpkin is followed by Snow White, Belle, and Tiana.

























There is a car of guests from the party...





The Cavalcade ends with Mickey and friends in the Halloween attire





















And on the back of the last float is Miss Piggy and cute Kermit pumpkin


----------



## Kathymford

So forgive me if this is silly, but what is the difference between a parade and a cavalcade...?


----------



## Priory

Kathymford said:


> So forgive me if this is silly, but what is the difference between a parade and a cavalcade...?



Budget.


----------



## Mel522

ksdisneyfan said:


> My family and I will be staying offsite and are going to one of the  Halloween parties.  Does the ART run late on party days?  Or will we need to drive to the parks?  We've never driven, so if we need to I'll have to get out my maps and figure out where to park :/



It did last year.  They run until a half hour after closing.


----------



## Kathymford

Priory said:


> Budget.


----------



## Sherry E

Kathymford said:


>



I think "Budget" us exactly the right answer.  Given how Team Disney Anaheim seems to be scaling back other areas of Halloween Time (though I'm not sure if they're aware that people are noticing that they're scaling back), it's no surprise that they cannot graduate the Cavalcade to actual "parade status" just yet!

The Cavalcade is a mini-parade, so basically it is just a little bit shorter than a full-scale parade (like what Boo to You is at WDW), and it probably has fewer bells and whistles than an actual parade.  Not as many floats.  Less of an overall production, I suppose.


----------



## Sherry E

I forgot to say thank you to *SueTGGR* for posting those Mike W. character pumpkin pictures yesterday!  Those photos were perfect examples of how the character pumpkins change from year to year and never look exactly the same.  I guess the carvers have to work with what they've got, and some years they may have differently shaped or differently colored pumpkins and different accessories.

Thank you, also, to *TheZue*, for the wonderful photos on the previous page - I absolutely love the last picture (with the fog), and I want that Scream Team t-shirt!

Continued thanks to *figment_jii* for the awesome photos that are giving us all a great overview of the party and the season!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Ok folks, got the bags in today.  Just for reference it is about 6 days to late.

So here's the deal, I have two 15.5" x 14" cloth bags (with no gusset) printed with below -






While not the level my wife's boss skydived with (long story) it should hold a full bag of candy.  It is someones for the cost of shipping.  

If you want them let me know.

BTW they did get both hidden Mickeys in it 

Jim


----------



## laura&fam

Sherry E said:


> In Sue's pumpkin pictures from the Carnival/Jamboree/Round-Up/Ranch, I noticed something that proves my point about a subject I brought up in the Halloween Time podcast last week.  I was saying (during our call-in show) that a character pumpkin you see this year will not look like a pumpkin of that same character from last year.  (I said that a Jack Skellington pumpkin this year will not look like the versions from 2011 or 2010.)
> 
> One of Sue's photos shows a Yoda pumpkin from this year - and he is totally different from the Yoda pumpkin of last year, except for the same basic facial features and ears.  He's wearing a different robe, for one thing.  Those carvers find new ways to make character pumpkins look different every year!



Thank you Sue for posting the photos.  I hadn't heard any information if they were still doing the pumpkin carving with the new villan carnival thing so I was very excited to see your photos.  I've never been at Halloween time before and that is one of the things I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## SueTGGR

laura&fam said:


> Thank you Sue for posting the photos.  I hadn't heard any information if they were still doing the pumpkin carving with the new villan carnival thing so I was very excited to see your photos.  I've never been at Halloween time before and that is one of the things I'm really looking forward to.



I was a little disappointed as you were not able to get to the back where they have moved the carved pumpkins during the party. Luckily this year we were able to get passes to visit DLR the day after the party. But why would you have them closed off back there. I kind of understand they didn't want to have to keep the carnival part open during the party but the carved pumpkins are so amazing they shouldn't be locked away in the back of the round-up area. If it had been last year where we were only able to go to the party itself I would have really been sad as would the rest of my family. Just saying...not sure I like the new setup back in the round up area. 
I can't wait to see more pictures!!!
Sue


----------



## theworldneedscolor

theworldneedscolor said:
			
		

> I have a reservation at Cafe Orleans for 5:30 the night of October 12th. It sounds like it is really crowded around then, so what time should we get to the parks to make it on time?



Still no answers on this...any advice?


----------



## hannah75

Someone did reply earlier - i copied it for you below



Elk Grove Chris said:


> I would give myself an hour just to be safe, but you really shouldn't have any issues. My son and I will be there right after you at 5:40. We will be in the parks in the morning to hit rides, then take an afternoon break and go change into costumes. We will probably come back in right at 4 just to grab a FP for something. It will be crowded from 4-7. We plan to hit SM and HM early in the day, those two seem to be pretty crowded during the parties.[/QUOTE


----------



## theworldneedscolor

I must have missed that, thanks for posting!


----------



## imjen

Love all the pics!


----------



## figment_jii

Hi all - alright, here are the last set of photos from the trip!  These are the general around Disneyland ones.

A Jack-themed decoration in New Orleans Square:





The HalloweenTime banner on the light post:





And lots of pumpkins from Big Thunder Ranch.  I don't know if it was because the weather was so hot last week, but more of the pumpkins this year were "etched" or painted opposed to carved.  I really like the "etching" and have a feeling they last longer in the heat.





































Finally, as I was walking around Big Thunder Ranch, Mickey came out and was stopping for photos with folks.  He even posed for me!





Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## princesszelda

I am getting so excited for my trip!


----------



## isisisme

princesszelda said:


> I am getting so excited for my trip!



Me too!!!
25 days!!!


----------



## princesszelda

isisisme said:


> Me too!!!
> 25 days!!!



What day is your anniversary? Dh and I are going for ours. Where are you staying?


----------



## siburdue

WOW - you took some awesome photos, what kind of camera did you use, and what kind of settings? Also, do you share your photos? I dont' think my camera will be able to take photos as good as yours.



figment_jii said:


> Okay, now some photos from the 9/28/12 fireworks show!  My favorite part is that Zero flies!


----------



## Jillchristina

princesszelda said:


> I am getting so excited for my trip!



So am I!

We're going to be in the park on my husband's 40th birthday (not really by his choice) so yesterday I booked the Fantasmic! dessert seating as his b-day surprise. We've never seen Fantasmic before so I hope this surprise is a fun one for him.

My girls just got their Halloween costumes yesterday and immediately tried them on. We're all excited for Mickey's Halloween party. This is going to be a great trip!!

Jill


----------



## Tinker1972

We are going to the party 10/15..there are 12 of us..7 adults and 5 kids ranging in age from 3 to 14.I'm so excited but getting stressed as I haven't figured out costumes AT ALL yet and we are leaving in 5 days!!! my ds (5) has a Spiderman costume that he's wearing for Halloween, but it has a full face mask. I'd rather not have him bring it to Disneyland as I'm not sure he can wear the mask..and I'm sure he will lose either the mask or the gloves,lol. I need to think of something quick! Any suggestions for a 14 yr old girl and a 12 yr old girl?


----------



## isisisme

princesszelda said:
			
		

> What day is your anniversary? Dh and I are going for ours. Where are you staying?



Ours is on Halloween.  Yes, we had a spooky Halloween wedding.  
For the first time ever, we are staying at DLH. We usually stay at the Tropicana across the street though. 
Our flight gets into SNA about noon on the 29th.


----------



## mrsw94

Tinker1972 said:


> We are going to the party 10/15..there are 12 of us..7 adults and 5 kids ranging in age from 3 to 14.I'm so excited but getting stressed as I haven't figured out costumes AT ALL yet and we are leaving in 5 days!!! my ds (5) has a Spiderman costume that he's wearing for Halloween, but it has a full face mask. I'd rather not have him bring it to Disneyland as I'm not sure he can wear the mask..and I'm sure he will lose either the mask or the gloves,lol. I need to think of something quick! Any suggestions for a 14 yr old girl and a 12 yr old girl?



Tinker1972 (great year BTW), do you have a local Goodwill?  I went last week and struck pay dirt.  It's worth a shot!  A couple of ideas: Hippie, 80's rocker, 70's disco?  

Good Luck!


----------



## figment_jii

siburdue said:


> WOW - you took some awesome photos, what kind of camera did you use, and what kind of settings? Also, do you share your photos? I dont' think my camera will be able to take photos as good as yours.



Thanks!  I have a Nikon D40x.  For the fireworks (and most rides) I use my f1.4 50mm lens in Shutter priority mode (set shutter speed to 30 or 60 seconds).  Most photos come out blurry, but once in a while something comes out!  I'm so glad digital film is cheap.  

The photos of Zero look best when cropped and shrunk down some (it's harder to tell they're a little blurry).    As long as it's not for commercial uses, I'd be happy to share the photo(s) with you.  PM me and we can figure out how to send them.


----------



## princesszelda

isisisme said:


> Ours is on Halloween.  Yes, we had a spooky Halloween wedding.
> For the first time ever, we are staying at DLH. We usually stay at the Tropicana across the street though.
> Our flight gets into SNA about noon on the 29th.



Mine is halloween as well. We had a pirate wedding. We stay at bwppi. I am staying dlh in Feb when I go with some girlfriends.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Big line at bag check right now.


----------



## margiepooh

Has anybody seen the mickey pumpkin cup this year?  I know they have the Donald cup again this year but I haven't read anything about the Mickey one yet. I want to get both if they have them. Thanks!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

margiepooh said:
			
		

> Has anybody seen the mickey pumpkin cup this year?  I know they have the Donald cup again this year but I haven't read anything about the Mickey one yet. I want to get both if they have them. Thanks!



All I've seen today is Donald.


----------



## mrsw94

Anybody know if DCA is selling the big sourdough bread shaped like a pumpkin?  We got one 2 years ago and loved it.  Great for snacking on during the day!!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Yep -






BTW the bags have been claimed.  Glad they are going to be used.

Jim


----------



## All American

That bread looks delicious!  Yum!

I just saw that the party we're going to on the 15th is Sold Out.  I have to say that I'm surprised since it is a Monday.  I guess it's the Utah crowd going for Family Night (of which I am a part of).    On the bright side and in spite of so many people being there, we know lots of families going that night who are really nice.  Hopefully, their infectious kindness will spread and it will be a fun evening for all.  Can't wait!


----------



## dhorner233

isisisme said:


> Ours is on Halloween.  Yes, we had a spooky Halloween wedding.
> For the first time ever, we are staying at DLH. We usually stay at the Tropicana across the street though.
> Our flight gets into SNA about noon on the 29th.





princesszelda said:


> Mine is halloween as well. We had a pirate wedding. We stay at bwppi. I am staying dlh in Feb when I go with some girlfriends.



Hey! I'm going the same time as you guys!  I don't have an anniversary to celebrate but, I'm arriving on the 30th!  I can't wait!!! I am so loving all the pictures and tips on this tread!


----------



## princesszelda

dhorner233 said:


> Hey! I'm going the same time as you guys!  I don't have an anniversary to celebrate but, I'm arriving on the 30th!  I can't wait!!! I am so loving all the pictures and tips on this tread!



Yay! I can't wait either. Where are you staying?


----------



## dhorner233

princesszelda said:


> Yay! I can't wait either. Where are you staying?



I'm staying at the BWP Anaheim Inn. This will be the first time I've stayed off property. But, it's SO much less $$$$


----------



## mrsw94

Kilted Candyman said:


> Yep -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW the bags have been claimed.  Glad they are going to be used.
> 
> Jim



Yahoo!!  Anyone remember how much it is?  (This gas thing is killing my budget!!)



All American said:


> That bread looks delicious!  Yum!
> 
> I just saw that the party we're going to on the 15th is Sold Out.  I have to say that I'm surprised since it is a Monday.  I guess it's the Utah crowd going for Family Night (of which I am a part of).    On the bright side and in spite of so many people being there, we know lots of families going that night who are really nice.  Hopefully, their infectious kindness will spread and it will be a fun evening for all.  Can't wait!



Oh boy!  We will be there that night too!!

For those who have been to the party, what should we be sure to do or not miss?  We will be there during the week, so I'm assuming riding Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion  can wait.  My list is:
Parade
Fireworks
Trick or Treat
Characters (not sure who or where?)

What are we forgetting?  Thanks!


----------



## princesszelda

dhorner233 said:


> I'm staying at the BWP Anaheim Inn. This will be the first time I've stayed off property. But, it's SO much less $$$$



That is exactly why we stay off site now.


----------



## Susiesark

margiepooh said:


> Has anybody seen the mickey pumpkin cup this year?  I know they have the Donald cup again this year but I haven't read anything about the Mickey one yet. I want to get both if they have them. Thanks!


They sell the Halloween Mickey cup at the Plaza Inn on Main Street and Donald at the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

margiepooh said:


> Has anybody seen the mickey pumpkin cup this year?  I know they have the Donald cup again this year but I haven't read anything about the Mickey one yet. I want to get both if they have them. Thanks!





ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> All I've seen today is Donald.



I've been checking, and have only seen Donald.  The Plaza Inn was closed when I went by there.  I was told that they are around, though.


----------



## Susiesark

We went to the party last night.  Long lines for candy throughout the night. Usually, they subside after the fireworks, but it looked a lot more crowded than previous years.  Still managed to collect 27 lbs. of candy and healthy snacks (was that really my daughter asking for raisins?) . Twice, while in line for character meet and greet, the characters we were waiting for left, and we waited about 10 minutes for a new character to arrive.  Let's go already...I have candy to collect! There were a few new Treat Trails, such as inside The Golden Horseshoe, the flagpole on Main Street USA and the little theater on Main Street.  Didn't see as many character photo ops.  And did someone mention special merchandise available for purchase? Couldn't find that either.  Loved the Cavalcade, and the fireworks are spectacular, but fighting the rude crowds for it (the tall folks always come in right before it starts and stand in front of the little kids) make me wonder if it's worth the time spent. Loved it, but as the price goes up every year, I'll have to consider if it worth the extra money, when we go a few times a month anyway.


----------



## isisisme

princesszelda said:


> Mine is halloween as well. We had a pirate wedding. We stay at bwppi. I am staying dlh in Feb when I go with some girlfriends.



We are staying at DLH this time because I got a travel voucher from my work for suffering..I mean working there for 10 years. 
We might be going back in Feb for my birthday for some serious off season quietness in the park.  

Half our guests came in costume. Only the "older" people did not come in costume. The place we had the ceremony was set up like a grave yard and all lit up spooky.


----------



## isisisme

dhorner233 said:


> I'm staying at the BWP Anaheim Inn. This will be the first time I've stayed off property. But, it's SO much less $$$$



We are opposites.  We always stay off site because it is so much cheaper. For what we are paying for our room, we used to get hotel, park tickets, airfare and transport to and from the hotel. But I am glad we get to do stay onsite this time.


----------



## princesszelda

isisisme said:


> We are staying at DLH this time because I got a travel voucher from my work for suffering..I mean working there for 10 years.
> We might be going back in Feb for my birthday for some serious off season quietness in the park.
> 
> Half our guests came in costume. Only the "older" people did not come in costume. The place we had the ceremony was set up like a grave yard and all lit up spooky.



Hahaha suffering. When in Feb are you going?  We are going super bowl weekend.

My wedding party and dh dressed up as pirates. We got married on a pirate ship. I can pm you a link for the video if you would like to see.

I have always loved halloween. Its my favorite holiday.


----------



## modegard

Susiesark said:


> We went to the party last night.  Long lines for candy throughout the night. Usually, they subside after the fireworks, but it looked a lot more crowded than previous years.  Still managed to collect 27 lbs. of candy and healthy snacks (was that really my daughter asking for raisins?) . Twice, while in line for character meet and greet, the characters we were waiting for left, and we waited about 10 minutes for a new character to arrive.  Let's go already...I have candy to collect! There were a few new Treat Trails, such as inside The Golden Horseshoe, the flagpole on Main Street USA and the little theater on Main Street.  Didn't see as many character photo ops.  And did someone mention special merchandise available for purchase? Couldn't find that either.  Loved the Cavalcade, and the fireworks are spectacular, but fighting the rude crowds for it (the tall folks always come in right before it starts and stand in front of the little kids) make me wonder if it's worth the time spent. Loved it, but as the price goes up every year, I'll have to consider if it worth the extra money, when we go a few times a month anyway.



Sounds like you had an awesome time!  Minus the rudeness of others.    My husband and I always say the place would be so much more fun if there were no people there.    Looking forward to seeing all those villians in a couple of days!  Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## isisisme

princesszelda said:


> Hahaha suffering. When in Feb are you going?  We are going super bowl weekend.
> 
> My wedding party and dh dressed up as pirates. We got married on a pirate ship. I can pm you a link for the video if you would like to see.
> 
> I have always loved halloween. Its my favorite holiday.



The week of President's day (Wed-Sunday is the current plan). My birthday is the 22nd.  

Yes, please pm me the link.  that sounds awesome. My DH proposed to me on Halloween at the waterfalls that used to be at DLH.


----------



## Kilala

Talk about rude people last year, I was dressed up as my cat Saiyuki on the last Tuesday of the party last year. Someone came up behind me when I was in line for the treat trail for the Monorail and someone started pulling on my cat ers on my wig. I have to turn around and rudly say "Do you want to pay me back for this wig?" Then the mom of the teenage kids said they just wanted to see your wig. I said back they should have just asked me. 
The cat wigs I make would cost someone to commsion me would cost them around $80 to $100. I hope no one dose that this year.


----------



## Belle Ella

Last night was much more crowded than the party I went to last year. We didn't end up doing a lot of the candy locations because they were just too jam packed. Barely left with any candy actually, but that's alright. They didn't have CM's as you left topping you off this year which was sad, but I don't need the candy anyway. I was really just going to be with friends in our Princess costumes and get photos around the resort (I absolutely could not leave without a photo with Snow White's Wishing Well). I loved the guests who thought I was Cinderella ... with my black wig. That's what I get for not wearing Snow White's traditional gown.


----------



## Susiesark

modegard said:


> Sounds like you had an awesome time!  Minus the rudeness of others.    My husband and I always say the place would be so much more fun if there were no people there.    Looking forward to seeing all those villians in a couple of days!  Thanks for sharing your experience!


 We had a good spot for the fireworks, near the entrance to Tomorrowland.  Able to see the castle and the 'big ball' as well as Zero.  Then minutes before it started, 2 women (who were behind me) moved up into the 1 foot of space I was leaving for 'breathing room' thus my 8 year old could no longer see.  After it started everyone behind me stood up and the bench they were sitting on was empty.  I asked the man who was there if my daughter could stand on the empty bench, and he said no, their stuff was there.  (Unless it was invisible, there was nothing on at least 18" of the bench. Yeesh.  On a positive note, loved the Cavalcade, but they used to stop and dance with the kids, then hand out buttons to them.  Miss that part of it.  But the Princess segment - CUTE!


----------



## Xaeldz

Woah, the 15th is sold out?! So glad me and my mom bought our tickets for that date when they first went on sale! 

I think we're going to be doing less Trick or treating and more 'OMG VILLAINS, PRINCESSES, CHARACTERS YAY!!!!'  And of course watch the fireworks and catch the cavalcade.  But the night will be more focused on the characters, I GOTTA get my picture/autograph of Maleficent!

Can't fit my Maleficent cosplay in my suitcase, it's just too big.  But, I will be getting my Duffy Bear while there, and I already have an Aurora and Maleficent costume in Build-a-Bear size.  I might not be able to be Maleficent, but Duffy Can!!  it even comes with an itty bitty staff and Diablo!

But, I will be wearing my white cosplay kitty ears, and I will try my hardest to get my mom to wear my purple kitty ears.  They are super light and really pretty.

I just can't believe after all my daydreaming for the last 20 years, I am FINALLY going to Disneyland in just a few more days!  I went to Disney World as a kid, but I was 4, and I remember next to nothing.  So when I go this time, I am video taping and taking as many photos as humanly possible so I'll never forget this trip....I just need to pick up some extra batteries.


----------



## modegard

Susiesark said:


> We had a good spot for the fireworks, near the entrance to Tomorrowland.  Able to see the castle and the 'big ball' as well as Zero.  Then minutes before it started, 2 women (who were behind me) moved up into the 1 foot of space I was leaving for 'breathing room' thus my 8 year old could no longer see.  After it started everyone behind me stood up and the bench they were sitting on was empty.  I asked the man who was there if my daughter could stand on the empty bench, and he said no, their stuff was there.  (Unless it was invisible, there was nothing on at least 18" of the bench. Yeesh.  On a positive note, loved the Cavalcade, but they used to stop and dance with the kids, then hand out buttons to them.  Miss that part of it.  But the Princess segment - CUTE!



People are so frustrating sometimes.  The best we can do is try and not let it ruin our experience.


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

margiepooh said:


> Has anybody seen the mickey pumpkin cup this year?  I know they have the Donald cup again this year but I haven't read anything about the Mickey one yet. I want to get both if they have them. Thanks!



YEP! We bought one of each! It seems they alternate days, so sometimes its Mickey and sometimes Donald. I loved being able to get one of each! These are my kid's hot chocolate mugs for fall/winter now!


----------



## dhorner233

Belle Ella said:


> Last night was much more crowded than the party I went to last year. We didn't end up doing a lot of the candy locations because they were just too jam packed. Barely left with any candy actually, but that's alright. They didn't have CM's as you left topping you off this year which was sad, but I don't need the candy anyway. I was really just going to be with friends in our Princess costumes and get photos around the resort (I absolutely could not leave without a photo with Snow White's Wishing Well). I loved the guests who thought I was Cinderella ... with my black wig. That's what I get for not wearing Snow White's traditional gown.



Pictures please?


----------



## Kilala

I will be going on Tuseday to MHP. I'm not feeling so well but, I feel like I'm going to kick what I've got before I go on Tuseday.  I probally won't post pics untill I take pics in my Stardust costume for MHP on the 23rd.


----------



## mmlover74

Pictures please of the Mickey Halloween cup and Donald one...Where do you find the Mickey one as he is my absolute fave?


----------



## figment_jii

mmlover74 said:
			
		

> Pictures please of the Mickey Halloween cup and Donald one...Where do you find the Mickey one as he is my absolute fave?



These were from last year, but the Donald looked the same this year (at least from a distance).  I didn't see the Mickey this year, but last year I got it at Carnations and I didn't go there this year.


----------



## Kilala

OMG! those are cute!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Kilala said:


> I will be going on Tuseday to MHP. I'm not feeling so well but, I feel like I'm going to kick what I've got before I go on Tuseday.  I probally won't post pics untill I take pics in my Stardust costume for MHP on the 23rd.



I'm too lazy to resize and upload, but here's one of the few that you can see the majority of the costume (and my roommate who's obviously Belle).


----------



## All American

> Oh boy!  We will be there that night too!!
> 
> For those who have been to the party, what should we be sure to do or not miss?  We will be there during the week, so I'm assuming riding Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion  can wait.  My list is:
> Parade
> Fireworks
> Trick or Treat
> Characters (not sure who or where?)
> 
> What are we forgetting?  Thanks!



I think those are the highlights -- pretty much the stuff you can't do on a regular day at Disneyland.  Definitely take some time just to look around and see what people are dressed as.  I've seen some pretty cool costumes.  My all-time favorite was a guy a few years ago dressed head-to-toe in a KISS costume.  It was amazing!  

One thing we like to do is ride Haunted Mansion first to kick off the evening.  I've never seen the parade (Boo to You! at Disney World is so amazing, I'd hate to be disappointed by this one), but we may give it a shot this year.  Our youngest daughter may get a kick out of it, and we are bringing my sister who may enjoy it too.  Who knows maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised?  For the firworks, I'm the type to head towards the middle of Main Street.  The view is not the best, but it's adequate for seeing Zero fly around the castle -- so cool!  It's also nice because you know the view isn't spectacular; it's less stressful worrying about someone taking your space or blocking your view -- more wiggle room.  But, I think I'm in the minority when it comes to that. 

In all the parties we've gone to, we've never been to a sold-out one, but I'm not too worried about it.  I'd rather be at Disneyland than home, and as long as the weather is nice and we're all healthy and well, it should be fun.  Hope you guys have a great time!  Just enjoy being there and everything will fall into place.


----------



## dhorner233

Kilala said:


> I will be going on Tuseday to MHP. I'm not feeling so well but, I feel like I'm going to kick what I've got before I go on Tuseday.  I probally won't post pics untill I take pics in my Stardust costume for MHP on the 23rd.



I hope you feel better!!! You are so lucky to be going to TWO parties!! 



figment_jii said:


> These were from last year, but the Donald looked the same this year (at least from a distance).  I didn't see the Mickey this year, but last year I got it at Carnations and I didn't go there this year.



Thank you for the pictures!! I want one of each!! BTW I love your little Figment! !



Belle Ella said:


> I'm too lazy to resize and upload, but here's one of the few that you can see the majority of the costume (and my roommate who's obviously Belle).



OMG! Those are GREAT costumes!  Did you buy them or make them? You must have bought them! My Dopey outfit was easy to sew, like a sack!


----------



## Kilala

dhorner233 said:


> I hope you feel better!!! You are so lucky to be going to TWO parties!!


Actually I'm going 3 times. Oct. 9th, Oct. 19th and Oct. 23rd.


----------



## Kathymford

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> I'm too lazy to resize and upload, but here's one of the few that you can see the majority of the costume (and my roommate who's obviously Belle).



Really great costumes!! LOVE!


----------



## Belle Ella

dhorner233 said:


> OMG! Those are GREAT costumes!  Did you buy them or make them? You must have bought them! My Dopey outfit was easy to sew, like a sack!



There were 6 of us total, and almost all were made by us except me. Giselle's dress was handmade by a seamstress, and Briar Rose's dress was made by a someone my friend knows, and mine was bought (but there are only a few in existence). Belle, Pochahontas and Meg made theirs.


----------



## Belle Ella

Oh, and I highly recommend seeing the Cadaver Dans out on the Rivers of America!!


----------



## Scribble Kitty

Belle Ella said:


> There were 6 of us total, and almost all were made by us except me. Giselle's dress was handmade by a seamstress, and Briar Rose's dress was made by a someone my friend knows, and mine was bought (but there are only a few in existence). Belle, Pochahontas and Meg made theirs.



I love that you did Snow White's rags, and dressed it up a little. I've always been a fan of the princess's everyday attire. 


 Also, at the risk of sounding like a total creeper, I recognize your Giselle. I've been following her art for several years.


----------



## Susiesark

Belle Ella said:


> Oh, and I highly recommend seeing the Cadaver Dans out on the Rivers of America!!


We saw Meg, Briar Rose and Giselle from your group. And the Cadaver Dans were awesome.


----------



## Belle Ella

Scribble Kitty said:


> Also, at the risk of sounding like a total creeper, I recognize your Giselle. I've been following her art for several years.



Haha, I don't doubt it  And it doesn't make you sound like a creeper, lol. She's very good at what she does.


----------



## laura&fam

All American said:


> For the firworks, I'm the type to head towards the middle of Main Street.  The view is not the best, but it's adequate for seeing Zero fly around the castle -- so cool!  It's also nice because you know the view isn't spectacular; it's less stressful worrying about someone taking your space or blocking your view -- more wiggle room.  But, I think I'm in the minority when it comes to that.
> 
> In all the parties we've gone to, we've never been to a sold-out one, but I'm not too worried about it.  I'd rather be at Disneyland than home, and as long as the weather is nice and we're all healthy and well, it should be fun.  Hope you guys have a great time!  Just enjoy being there and everything will fall into place.



I may try this for the fireworks as I would be seriously put out if I had waited for a long time and then someone came and stood right in front of me (I'm on the short side) and my kids.

I'm surprised that the Monday party sold out instead of Friday.  There is a price difference but I thought most of the Utah crowd (like me) would be going to the Friday party.

I love your signature All American, I have that quote on my wall.


----------



## iKristin

8 daaaaaays til my trip


----------



## theworldneedscolor

2 days till my trip! Oh my gosh I am so excited!


----------



## KalamityJane

We are here right now and it is PACKED. Hoping the weekdays are less crowded


----------



## theworldneedscolor

KalamityJane said:
			
		

> We are here right now and it is PACKED. Hoping the weekdays are less crowded



It must be, I just looked at touring plans and it says Big Thunder has a wait of 80 mins!!!


----------



## minnieandmickey

KalamityJane said:
			
		

> We are here right now and it is PACKED. Hoping the weekdays are less crowded



You maybe dealing with not only locals but Columbus Day is tomorrow; which is still a holiday for some schools


----------



## Ancient Purple

minnieandmickey said:


> You maybe dealing with not only locals but Columbus Day is tomorrow; which is still a holiday for some schools



Yup.  It is in Arizona, and between the holiday and the number of people over there for Gay Days, I am not surprised the park is packed.


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, everyone, for the continued updates on the crowds and the parties and the merchandise (I was very pleased to see that the pumpkin-shaped bread is alive and well!  Thank you, Jim, for posting that picture!)...and of course, thanks to everyone for the continued photos!

About that Mickey mug that has been asked about - I don't know if this is what's happening this year, but last year (as figment_jii indicated) the larger Mickey pumpkin mug was at some of the table service places like Carnation Cafe and Cafe Orleans (while the smaller Donald mug was at counter service places).


----------



## Mel522

KalamityJane said:


> We are here right now and it is PACKED. Hoping the weekdays are less crowded



We went over Columbus Day weekend last year, and that was a mistake we will never make again.  Good luck out there.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

I know Mickey and friends were costumes, but do any other characters? I am especially curious about Pooh and the Hundred Acre Woods characters.


----------



## Sherry E

theworldneedscolor said:


> I know Mickey and friends were costumes, but do any other characters? I am especially curious about Pooh and the Hundred Acre Woods characters.



In the past I think I've seen them wearing masks at the actual party (and maybe something else that I'm forgetting), but not in the daytime hours.


----------



## dhorner233

Belle Ella said:


> There were 6 of us total, and almost all were made by us except me. Giselle's dress was handmade by a seamstress, and Briar Rose's dress was made by a someone my friend knows, and mine was bought (but there are only a few in existence). Belle, Pochahontas and Meg made theirs.



Wow!!! Y'all are beautiful!!! and so talented! I bet you had a great time!!!


----------



## Susiesark

Ancient Purple said:


> Yup.  It is in Arizona, and between the holiday and the number of people over there for Gay Days, I am not surprised the park is packed.



Darn, we're are going right after lunch tomorrow. Hoping it wouldn't be packed.


----------



## Susiesark

theworldneedscolor said:


> I know Mickey and friends were costumes, but do any other characters? I am especially curious about Pooh and the Hundred Acre Woods characters.


 Pooh  had a costume on, but Rabbit, Eyeore, Tigger did not.  They had a Meet and Greet in front of the Pooh ride, and they were there until at least 11:45 PM, when I left the area.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Susiesark said:
			
		

> Pooh  had a costume on, but Rabbit, Eyeore, Tigger did not.  They had a Meet and Greet in front of the Pooh ride, and they were there until at least 11:45 PM, when I left the area.



Awesome, I will have to make sure to get a pic with Pooh! He's one of my favorite, such a cutie  Was there a long line?


----------



## Kilala

Last time I tried to get a pic with Pooh me and other people had to wait over a half an hour before the characters showed up. So I left. I hope I can get a good pic with Pooh and his friends.


----------



## Susiesark

theworldneedscolor said:


> Awesome, I will have to make sure to get a pic with Pooh! He's one of my favorite, such a cutie  Was there a long line?


 The line wasn't too long at all, probably because it was so late and in the back of the park. But when we were almost to the front of the line, the characters left for a break.  We waited an additional 10 minutes for them to come back out.  Good thing is, there were a few Treat stops in Critter Country and by that time there were no lines at all, got our candy and came back around for seconds.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Just had to post as I am sooooo excited We are down to just 16 sleeps to go!!! Can't wait to come over all the way from Australia................especially for Halloween! Going to the party on the 29th and the 31st. We will be doing the cavalcade and fireworks the first time and concentrating on the characters on Halloween night!

Thanks to everyone who has posted pics so far. It really helps build the excitement. Can't wait to see the fog over the Rivers of America and I think I will just have to find a way to bring those mickey and Donald mugs all the way home!!!


----------



## tinkermell

Belle Ella said:


> There were 6 of us total, and almost all were made by us except me. Giselle's dress was handmade by a seamstress, and Briar Rose's dress was made by a someone my friend knows, and mine was bought (but there are only a few in existence). Belle, Pochahontas and Meg made theirs.


Jessica, you all look so adorable!!  Beautiful costumes!


----------



## revwog1974

Are people having fun at the Halloween parties and enjoying Halloween time at Disneyland this year?  I'm hearing a lot of "it's so crowded" "there are too many people" "we can't see the fireworks" that I'm really worried.  Those in addition to the discussions of how decorations are cut back from previous years I'm wondering if the Halloween party is going to be fun for us on Friday or if it's going to be too crazy and crowded.


----------



## Kathymford

revwog1974 said:


> Are people having fun at the Halloween parties and enjoying Halloween time at Disneyland this year?  I'm hearing a lot of "it's so crowded" "there are too many people" "we can't see the fireworks" that I'm really worried.  Those in addition to the discussions of how decorations are cut back from previous years I'm wondering if the Halloween party is going to be fun for us on Friday or if it's going to be too crazy and crowded.



This is my experience; the DIS is a wealth of information and you find many, many good tips. But I also find that either my standards are a lot lower than every on the DIS, or people complain about small stuff and forget to mention that they still had a good time. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Sherry E

revwog1974 said:


> Are people having fun at the Halloween parties and enjoying Halloween time at Disneyland this year?  I'm hearing a lot of "it's so crowded" "there are too many people" "we can't see the fireworks" that I'm really worried.  Those in addition to the discussions of how decorations are cut back from previous years I'm wondering if the Halloween party is going to be fun for us on Friday or if it's going to be too crazy and crowded.



*revwog1974 -*

From everything I've been seeing and reading, people are still having a lot of fun with the season in general and at the party!  The crowds don't surprise me.  I thought that the party I attended last year was crowded - more so than I expected for a Monday night.  I've thought that every Halloween Time season has been crowded over the last several years.  I think this year - with the DCA makeover finished - there are more folks flocking to the parks.

You'll have a great time!  And you must be sure to report back to us with your opinions and reviews!

As for the cutback on decorations - for you, since you have not done a Halloween Time trip before, you won't be affected by that because you won't have anything to really compare this year's decorations to.  What you see (Main Street, the Jamboree/Ranch/Carnival/Round-Up thingy, the Dia de los Muertos display, etc.) you will enjoy!  Be sure to take time to look at the cute Halloween-themed window displays along Main Street, too!

As for not being able to see the fireworks, that can be handled with the right timing and planning.

I do think that Disney is overselling the tickets and too many people are attending, and it doesn't help matters any that the Villains have become more exclusive to the party and less accessible in the daytime.  These things combined will make for a more crowded party.

Overall, though, you'll have a wonderful time!  I wouldn't worry about anything!





Kathymford said:


> This is my experience; the DIS is a wealth of information and you find many, many good tips. But I also find that either my standards are a lot lower than every on the DIS, or people complain about small stuff and forget to mention that they still had a good time. That's my 2 cents.



*Kathymford -*

This is true, and sometimes hearing/reading the negative stuff can cause others to be worried unnecessarily, although I do think that people have every right to talk about crowds, about not being able to see the fireworks, about the lack of decorations, etc.  These are not really small issues to many people who spend big bucks to go.  For me, personally, it really bugs me that the decor keeps getting scaled back while the ticket, AP and hotel prices are incredibly high.  I don't want 'less' of a Halloween season.  I want 'more' of a season when the rates are so stratospheric!  I want the full immersion.

But we discuss it all here on the DIS - the good, the bad, the ugly, the wonderful, the horrible, etc.  People can choose to read the range of opinions or avoid reading anything.  It's not just a DIS-oriented thing.  It happens on any Disney-related discussion board.

I also think that some people may have expectations of these exclusive parties that are unrealistic - they think that the parties are going to mean low crowds, lots of walking room around the park with no strollers banging into their ankles, no lines for anything, anywhere, etc.  That simply won't be the case at the rate Disney is selling tickets.  _Should_ it be the case?  _Should_ the park be noticeably less crowded for the price of an MHP ticket?  I think it probably should.  But is it likely that Disney will start selling fewer tickets so that the park is less crowded during the MHP?  Nope. They will sell more MHP tickets in future years, if anything, and they will add a Christmas party into the mix too !

All in all, the MHP is a fun event - I think it may be worthwhile (if not mandatory) for a lot of folks, and not worthwhile for other folks - and both camps have very valid reasons for why they like/dislike certain aspects of the whole subject.


----------



## figment_jii

revwog1974 said:


> Are people having fun at the Halloween parties and enjoying Halloween time at Disneyland this year?  I'm hearing a lot of "it's so crowded" "there are too many people" "we can't see the fireworks" that I'm really worried.  Those in addition to the discussions of how decorations are cut back from previous years I'm wondering if the Halloween party is going to be fun for us on Friday or if it's going to be too crazy and crowded.



I thought the crowd at the Halloween party (while sold out) was very manageable.  I didn't do the character meet and greets during the party, but I go to see the Cavalcade and the fireworks.  The first Cavalcade had a crowd (at least down by Small World), but the second one (waiting on Main Street) was more or less one person deep in most places.  So not much of a crowd.  There were lines for the trick-or-treating, especially when it first started, but by the middle/end of the evening it was moving very fast and not too bad.

Now, the non-party fireworks on Saturday (9/29) was packed!  The lines for the rides on Saturday were very long.  So my feeling was that the parks were more crowded than expected for the _non-party_ hours.  The Halloween party was a lot fun!


----------



## iKristin

Looks like all days are sold out except the 26th, 29th and Halloween day!!


----------



## Kilala

I just got back from work and I just looked at that.  Good thing I got my tickets for all 3 days I'm going. I'm glad people that went are saying that it's not too crowded.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> *revwog1974 -*
> 
> 
> if anything, and they will add a Christmas party into the mix too !
> 
> .




I certainly hope not.  I've seen the christmas parade and the fireworks before with regular park admission. I won't be paying extra to see them in the future. Unless Disney does something super fantastic for their Christmas party or the tickets are discounted for AP holders on the days that we're going, I think I'll be skipping the Christmas party, if it ever comes to pass.

I"ve read reviews of WDW's Christmas parties, usually they say do it once but not a "every trip" event.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> I certainly hope not.  I've seen the christmas parade and the fireworks before with regular park admission. I won't be paying extra to see them in the future. Unless Disney does something super fantastic for their Christmas party or the tickets are discounted for AP holders on the days that we're going, I think I'll be skipping the Christmas party, if it ever comes to pass.
> 
> I"ve read reviews of WDW's Christmas parties, usually they say do it once but not a "every trip" event.



*Goofy_Mom -*

I think it is almost a sure thing that there will be a Christmas party next year, and if not in 2013 then it will be held in 2014.  I think that DLR was just waiting until DCA's makeover was complete to start in with the Christmas parties.

*And*...I think that you will not be alone in your feelings about buying a party ticket.  I've suspected for a long time that if the Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks are suddenly made to be party exclusives, because they are such longstanding traditions that people have become used to (unlike the Halloween Screams fireworks at DL, which were only accessible to the general public for one year prior to becoming an MHP exclusive), it could backfire.  People simply may not want to buy tickets for a Christmas party to see 2 things they have already seen as part of general admission for years.  That parade and those fireworks have been there for years.

So...what would the trick be that Disney has up its sleeve to combat that problem?  They would either have to add something totally different into the mix and make it a party exclusive too (enter the Candlelight Processional, which is getting its 20-night 'test run' this year, to gauge how popular it is with crowds for possible future party status), just to lure folks to buy Christmas party tickets, or they would have to add in a totally new holiday parade and/or a totally new holiday fireworks show.

I think that's what will happen.  Disney will see how the CP does this year (they are still working out the logistics of it), and if it's a hit they will make it a party selling point next year.  If, for some reason, the CP is not a big hit this year, then they may create a new parade or new fireworks by next year to coax people to buy tickets.

One other option - though a less likely one - is to hold the party in DCA for its first year, and use an all-holiday World of Color and the long-rumored holiday overlay for TSMM as the selling points.  They could even move the Candlelight Processional over to DCA, which was a rumor a long time ago.  Then, after having the party in DCA for a year, move it over to DL.  I don't think this will happen, though.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Around what time should we get to the hub see the fireworks this Friday?


----------



## I'm mikey

Mickeys halloween party october 2nd


----------



## dhorner233

I'm mikey said:


> Mickeys halloween party october 2nd



Welcome back Mike!!  Great picture! I hope you will be posting more!


----------



## Kilala

Beautiful photo


----------



## Kathymford

Sherry E said:


> *Kathymford -*
> 
> This is true, and sometimes hearing/reading the negative stuff can cause others to be worried unnecessarily, although I do think that people have every right to talk about crowds, about not being able to see the fireworks, about the lack of decorations, etc.  These are not really small issues to many people who spend big bucks to go.  For me, personally, it really bugs me that the decor keeps getting scaled back while the ticket, AP and hotel prices are incredibly high.  I don't want 'less' of a Halloween season.  I want 'more' of a season when the rates are so stratospheric!  I want the full immersion.
> 
> But we discuss it all here on the DIS - the good, the bad, the ugly, the wonderful, the horrible, etc.  People can choose to read the range of opinions or avoid reading anything.  It's not just a DIS-oriented thing.  It happens on any Disney-related discussion board.
> 
> I also think that some people may have expectations of these exclusive parties that are unrealistic - they think that the parties are going to mean low crowds, lots of walking room around the park with no strollers banging into their ankles, no lines for anything, anywhere, etc.  That simply won't be the case at the rate Disney is selling tickets.  _Should_ it be the case?  _Should_ the park be noticeably less crowded for the price of an MHP ticket?  I think it probably should.  But is it likely that Disney will start selling fewer tickets so that the park is less crowded during the MHP?  Nope. They will sell more MHP tickets in future years, if anything, and they will add a Christmas party into the mix too !
> 
> All in all, the MHP is a fun event - I think it may be worthwhile (if not mandatory) for a lot of folks, and not worthwhile for other folks - and both camps have very valid reasons for why they like/dislike certain aspects of the whole subject.



I totally agree with what you're saying. And I love that we discuss it all here on the DIS. I would miss so much more if it wasn't for the DIS, but I would hate to think what some people are missing if the DIS completely discourages someone from something. Sometimes we (the royal we) tend to focus on the negative instead of really remembering what was great and fantastic.


----------



## Kilala

All the times I went since 2006 I have enjoyed ever MHP. I think one year I went 4 times to MHP since tickets were so cheap back then.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

We fly out tonight! So excited! Thanks for all the advice guys


----------



## Pollito916

We're leaving bright and early Monday morning to drive over from AZ - next week is our Fall Break.  We're all so excited - the kids have been watching the Disneyland special on Netflix and YouTube videos of Halloween parades for a couple weeks now!  All 6 of us will be dressed as characters from Monsters, Inc for the party on 10/15 - can't wait!


----------



## TahoeMom

Belle Ella said:


> There were 6 of us total, and almost all were made by us except me. Giselle's dress was handmade by a seamstress, and Briar Rose's dress was made by a someone my friend knows, and mine was bought (but there are only a few in existence). Belle, Pochahontas and Meg made theirs.



You all were behind us for the fireworks.  We loved your costumes!  My 17yo DD, the princess lover, especially loved Giselle.


----------



## revwog1974

Thanks for all the hand-holding.  I'm sorry about my pre-vacation freak-out.


----------



## Stinkerbell's Mommy

Mel522 said:


> We went over Columbus Day weekend last year, and that was a mistake we will never make again.  Good luck out there.



We went this weekend, including the party Friday night, and I will NEVER do it again.  The crowds were ridiculous and the party was simply not worth it for us.  The crowds made it next to impossible to do most of the special events they were having at the party.  We were less than impressed with what few decorations were there.  We lucked into seeing the parade from the line for the meet and greet with Merida.  But other than that my family didn't find the extra ticket price worthwhile.  Just not our thing I guess.


----------



## Susiesark

Mel522 said:


> We went over Columbus Day weekend last year, and that was a mistake we will never make again.  Good luck out there.


 We went yesterday, about 1:30.  It was pretty crowded for a Monday, but  it wasn't horrible and the weather was great.  I met David Tuturo ,  from My Fair Wedding (bridal show) and we went on a couple of rides in each park. So, a pretty good day.


----------



## Kilala

Well I'm just about to leave to meet up with my friend for MHP tonight. I'm getting my cat costume on at her hotel. I hate the parking there at her hotel so I'm parking in Mickey's and friends parking. I'm wearing my makeup and wig right now.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Good morning
I have a question for my party experts out there...
Where exactly do we get our wristbands?
We can get them at 4pm, correct?
and there are two new treat areas, Golden Horseshoe and inside the theatre and at the hub by the flad on MS or Partners?
We are leaving tomorrow morning instead of tomorrow night, yea!!
Thank you!


----------



## laura&fam

Kilala how was the party?  The photos of your wig and makeup were amazing!  I'm starting to worry about our less than amazing costumes after seeing all the photos of everyone else's


----------



## Sherry E

Arizona Rita said:


> Good morning
> I have a question for my party experts out there...
> Where exactly do we get our wristbands?
> We can get them at 4pm, correct?
> and there are two new treat areas, Golden Horseshoe and inside the theatre and at the hub by the flad on MS or Partners?
> We are leaving tomorrow morning instead of tomorrow night, yea!!
> Thank you!



Rita -

Though I have not been to this year's party yet (the dates I consider keep selling out before I have made up my mind on them!), I am assuming things have not changed much.  We got our wristbands at the entrance to DL, just inside the turnstiles.  That's where you get the free plastic bag too.

If your party begins at 7 p.m., then you can enter with the party ticket at 4 p.m. and get your wristbands and bags at that time.  If your party begins at 6 p.m., then you can enter with the MHP ticket at 3 p.m.

The Golden Horseshoe treat trail is not new - in fact, that was one of my favorite treat trails last year because there were extra decorations inside the building.

The Main Street treat trails are new (at least I didn't see them last year) - I am assuming that Disney added in one or two to make up for the trails from last year that are now non-existent (such as the POTC trail).  In other words, they likely keep a certain number of trails/stations open, but if they close a couple from year to year then they open up others in different locations to make up for it.


----------



## Kathymford

Last time I was there on a party night (as a regular guest) I saw a check-in in front of Westward Ho where the pin traders usually are.


----------



## Kilala

laura&fam said:


> Kilala how was the party?  The photos of your wig and makeup were amazing!  I'm starting to worry about our less than amazing costumes after seeing all the photos of everyone else's


MHP was great!! I will going again on the 19th and the 23rd. I do have pics but, I won't post them untill this weekend. I got alot of candy!! I will get alot more candy on the other two days I'm going.


----------



## laura&fam

We'll be there on the 19th too.  We're dressing up as the Incredibles with a blond Violet and an older Jack Jack.  I'm not as ambitious as you with the wig and my four year old keeps insisting that he is "a grown up Jack Jack".  I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## figment_jii

Arizona Rita said:


> Good morning
> I have a question for my party experts out there...
> Where exactly do we get our wristbands?
> We can get them at 4pm, correct?
> and there are two new treat areas, Golden Horseshoe and inside the theatre and at the hub by the flad on MS or Partners?
> We are leaving tomorrow morning instead of tomorrow night, yea!!
> Thank you!



To add to Sherry E's response...

Yes, you can enter the park using your party ticket at 4 pm (or 3 pm, depending on what's stated on the ticket).  There are specific gates that you must use when entering.  They have a sign at the front saying that they're for event ticket holders only and the CMs are very strict about it.  Once they've scanned your ticket, there is another CM waiting with the wristband just beyond the turnstile.  Behind them are the CMs with the treat bags.  You must get your wristband at this point!

For the MS treat trails, there were two on the first party night.  One was in the town square area (center) behind where the giant Mickey pumpkin is located.  The other was inside the Main Street Cinema.  I think they might have originally been planning to have a treat trail in that space where the tables are located by the lockers (between the Marketplace and the Clothier).  On Friday (9/28) there was tape on the ground and the tables were gone, but nothing happened there.  On Saturday morning the tables were back!


----------



## revwog1974

I just made my trick-or-treat bags.  I can't share with my daughter since the trip is a surprise, so I'll share with you.  The pictures are of the front and back.

We leave tomorrow.  I can't wait!


----------



## dolphingirl47

They have come out really well.

Corinna


----------



## Kilala

laura&fam said:


> We'll be there on the 19th too.  We're dressing up as the Incredibles with a blond Violet and an older Jack Jack.  I'm not as ambitious as you with the wig and my four year old keeps insisting that he is "a grown up Jack Jack".  I'll keep an eye out for you.


I will be dressing up as my cat Naruto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have posted pics of this costume.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

So I didn't buy tickets early enough and now they're sold out for this Friday 

I would still love to dress up in Disneyland if I can so I was wondering if I could play in the parks, go back to the hotel to change into a costume, get back to DLR at 4 (when party guests can start arriving) and enjoy the atmosphere all dressed up until they kick us out for MHP. Basically, can non-party guests dress up between the hours of 4-7 or is that not kosher? 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Disneyanajc

mysteriouspnai said:


> So I didn't buy tickets early enough and now they're sold out for this Friday
> 
> I would still love to dress up in Disneyland if I can so I was wondering if I could play in the parks, go back to the hotel to change into a costume, get back to DLR at 4 (when party guests can start arriving) and enjoy the atmosphere all dressed up until they kick us out for MHP. Basically, can non-party guests dress up between the hours of 4-7 or is that not kosher?
> 
> Thanks for the replies!



Off of the Disney website: 


Guest Conduct
 Guests may be refused entry into the event unless his or her costume can be modified to meet the above guidelines. 
Guests who dress like Disney Characters may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
 Guests of all ages may only wear costumes to the Disneyland Resort Halloween event to which they have valid tickets.

Now I'm not sure how they enforce this policy?
jc


----------



## dhorner233

revwog1974 said:


> I just made my trick-or-treat bags.  I can't share with my daughter since the trip is a surprise, so I'll share with you.  The pictures are of the front and back.
> 
> We leave tomorrow.  I can't wait!



Wow! Did you make those bags? Very nice!


----------



## isisisme

19 more sleeps until we board our plane to head down for Halloween. I know we miss some stuff by coming down at the very end of the season, but I love being there ON Halloween.  
I started making a list of things I wanted to make sure to do/eat (can you believe I have never had a churro???). 
Now if the last piece to my costume would just get here!!!!


----------



## Girimama33

revwog1974 said:


> I just made my trick-or-treat bags.  I can't share with my daughter since the trip is a surprise, so I'll share with you.  The pictures are of the front and back.
> 
> We leave tomorrow.  I can't wait!



I want a princess/villain shirt like that. Great bags! Have fun...


----------



## dhorner233

isisisme said:


> 19 more sleeps until we board our plane to head down for Halloween. I know we miss some stuff by coming down at the very end of the season, but I love being there ON Halloween.
> I started making a list of things I wanted to make sure to do/eat (can you believe I have never had a churro???).
> Now if the last piece to my costume would just get here!!!!



Looks like we will be there the same time. Are you going to the party on Halloween night? What is your costume?

I am hoping that by being in DLR until Nov. 5th, I might get to see some of the Christmas decorations too.


----------



## laura&fam

Last DL trip my DS dislocated his elbow prior to going into the park the first day.  It was a relatively quick fix but still required a trip to CHOC.  So today DH found out that his wrist has been sore because he has a small break and now he's wearing a brace.  This is after my Dad, who was suppose to come with us, was life flighted to the hospital.  I'm just glad he's doing o.k.

I'm starting to wonder if DL trips are bad luck for us.  We should have all our bad luck done with right?  Nothing will happen on the trip?  We already know where CHOC is but I'm starting to wonder if we shouldn't print directions to the local hospital just in case.


----------



## Eeee-va

We're not going to be huge on the candy-gathering, I don't think, since we're going to have a lot of time for the candy to be in a hot car just a few days later.  But I do want some chocolate.   Are there any treat trails we shouldn't miss? Sounds like the Golden Horseshoe one is neat, and I have to go in the Main Street Cinema one just because I love that place. Anywhere else?


----------



## Kathymford

isisisme said:


> 19 more sleeps until we board our plane to head down for Halloween. I know we miss some stuff by coming down at the very end of the season, but I love being there ON Halloween.
> I started making a list of things I wanted to make sure to do/eat (can you believe I have never had a churro???).
> Now if the last piece to my costume would just get here!!!!





dhorner233 said:


> Looks like we will be there the same time. Are you going to the party on Halloween night? What is your costume?



We'll be going to the party on Halloween too. We are locals though, but we have actually never done MHP, let alone on Halloween!! Very excited. DBF and I will be Mad Hatter and Hatress!


----------



## Susiesark

Eeee-va said:


> We're not going to be huge on the candy-gathering, I don't think, since we're going to have a lot of time for the candy to be in a hot car just a few days later.  But I do want some chocolate.   Are there any treat trails we shouldn't miss? Sounds like the Golden Horseshoe one is neat, and I have to go in the Main Street Cinema one just because I love that place. Anywhere else?


Go around the Rivers of America and you can listen to the Cadaver Dans while getting your treats.  Continue toward Critter Country and there are a few more stops but with less crowds.


----------



## sweethannah

Susiesark said:
			
		

> Go around the Rivers of America and you can listen to the Cadaver Dans while getting your treats.  Continue toward Critter Country and there are a few more stops but with less crowds.



We did this! It worked very well and it was a great atmosphere with all the fog and decor. We then went up and had some food at  Hungry Bear,  headed towards Splash, hit a couple more treat stations and then rode Splash b2b.


----------



## Girimama33

A little vent here...and I am sure this happens every year. Since this is my first year on these boards, I find myself trying to refrain from posting in the threads people create because they didn't get their MHP tickets in time and now their date is sold out...So they post a thread looking for tickets.
I hold back from posting, "That is what you get for poor planning"...but I digress.
OK...rant over.


----------



## dhorner233

Kathymford said:


> We'll be going to the party on Halloween too. We are locals though, but we have actually never done MHP, let alone on Halloween!! Very excited. DBF and I will be Mad Hatter and Hatress!



Cool!!!  I went to the MNSSHP in WDW last year. It was lots of fun!!! 

A Mad Hatress!!  That sounds like fun! Do you have any pictures of your costumes? I'm going as Dopey and my cousin will be Grumpy.


----------



## dhorner233

laura&fam said:


> Last DL trip my DS dislocated his elbow prior to going into the park the first day.  It was a relatively quick fix but still required a trip to CHOC.  So today DH found out that his wrist has been sore because he has a small break and now he's wearing a brace.  This is after my Dad, who was suppose to come with us, was life flighted to the hospital.  I'm just glad he's doing o.k.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if DL trips are bad luck for us.  We should have all our bad luck done with right?  Nothing will happen on the trip?  We already know where CHOC is but I'm starting to wonder if we shouldn't print directions to the local hospital just in case.



Wow! I'm glad your Dad is doing okay! I hope you have a better trip this time!!!


----------



## tinkermell

Girimama33 said:


> A little vent here...and I am sure this happens every year. Since this is my first year on these boards, I find myself trying to refrain from posting in the threads people create because they didn't get their MHP tickets in time and now their date is sold out...So they post a thread looking for tickets.
> I hold back from posting, "That is what you get for poor planning"...but I digress.
> OK...rant over.


You know, that there are some people that are not quite sure they can work it out.
 And the tickets are non refundable. 
So for them I understand. Especially if you have to buy for a big family. 
So if I see someone posting on here looking for tickets, no big deal. 
Also, it gives someone else a chance to sell theirs, if they can't make it. 
Just trying to see both sides of the issue.


----------



## Girimama33

tinkermell said:


> You know, that there are some people that are not quite sure they can work it out.
> And the tickets are non refundable.
> So for them I understand. Especially if you have to buy for a big family.
> So if I see someone posting on here looking for tickets, no big deal.
> Also, it gives someone else a chance to sell theirs, if they can't make it.
> Just trying to see both sides of the issue.



I understand that as well. However, they come here asking for tickets or help, when clearly you cannot buy or sell things on this forums. Most if not all of these threads get locked or deleted all together.
And tickets went on sale in July...a good amount of time to plan/budget for most.


----------



## Sherry E

tinkermell said:


> You know, that there are some people that are not quite sure they can work it out.
> And the tickets are non refundable.
> So for them I understand. Especially if you have to buy for a big family.
> So if I see someone posting on here looking for tickets, no big deal.
> Also, it gives someone else a chance to sell theirs, if they can't make it.
> Just trying to see both sides of the issue.



*Melody -*

I see what you're saying, but there are a couple of issues involved here.  

First - Disney tickets are not supposed to be for resale - either at face value or for a profit - unless they are sold by authorized Disney ticket sellers.  So anyone who sells tickets they already bought to someone else is technically doing something illegal.  Yes, of course, people likely sell their tickets behind the scenes all the time - and I'm sure many of those transactions go off without a hitch and it works out fine.  But because it's against Disney's policies to resell tickets, we can't encourage/allow any discussion of it here on the DIS.

Secondly - There are no sales of any kind on the DIS, of any items - we can't sell our Disney collectibles, our purses, our cars, our clothes, or whatever.  Other boards allow For Sale posts in their forums but this board does not.  So if someone tries to sell their tickets here, not only are they going against Disney's policy but also against this board's rules.

If people want to give their tickets away, free of charge, they can start a thread.

*Girimama33* is correct - there have been several "I need tickets" posts lately - actually more so than I ever recall seeing in the past, believe it or not.  

I know all too well that a lot of folks are not in the position of being able to get tickets right away.  The price is high, and a lot of people have to wait for the money to come in, or they have to wait on other people to decide what they want to do.  Heck, *I* have been so wishy washy about picking the date I wanted to attend the party that all of my first choices for dates are sold out.  I may not end up at the MHP this year at all because I waited too long to figure out a date based on the ticket sell-out patterns in the past.  I simply did not think that more than a few nights would totally sell out.  There is even one extra party night added into the roster this year (11 nights instead of the usual 10 nights) and almost all the nights are still sold out!!  

But I'm not going to post a thread about needing tickets!  If I miss out, I miss out. It's just bad timing and bad luck on my part and I'll catch the MHP next year!


----------



## Belle Ella

TahoeMom said:


> You all were behind us for the fireworks.  We loved your costumes!  My 17yo DD, the princess lover, especially loved Giselle.



Haha, what a small world!


----------



## jsebsirois

This thread is so helpful. 

We're now full of tips to fully enjoy both Halloween Time activities and Mickey's Halloween Party.

Can't believe this trip is finaly coming!


----------



## Chereya

OMG! Just saw an article about this replica Haunted Mansion house for sale in Georgia for $873k!

Haunted Mansion Replica $873k


----------



## tinkermell

Sherry E said:


> *Melody -*
> 
> I see what you're saying, but there are a couple of issues involved here.
> 
> First - Disney tickets are not supposed to be for resale - either at face value or for a profit - unless they are sold by authorized Disney ticket sellers.  So anyone who sells tickets they already bought to someone else is technically doing something illegal.  Yes, of course, people likely sell their tickets behind the scenes all the time - and I'm sure many of those transactions go off without a hitch and it works out fine.  But because it's against Disney's policies to resell tickets, we can't encourage/allow any discussion of it here on the DIS.
> 
> Secondly - There are no sales of any kind on the DIS, of any items - we can't sell our Disney collectibles, our purses, our cars, our clothes, or whatever.  Other boards allow For Sale posts in their forums but this board does not.  So if someone tries to sell their tickets here, not only are they going against Disney's policy but also against this board's rules.
> 
> If people want to give their tickets away, free of charge, they can start a thread.
> 
> *Girimama33* is correct - there have been several "I need tickets" posts lately - actually more so than I ever recall seeing in the past, believe it or not.
> 
> I know all too well that a lot of folks are not in the position of being able to get tickets right away.  The price is high, and a lot of people have to wait for the money to come in, or they have to wait on other people to decide what they want to do.  Heck, *I* have been so wishy washy about picking the date I wanted to attend the party that all of my first choices for dates are sold out.  I may not end up at the MHP this year at all because I waited too long to figure out a date based on the ticket sell-out patterns in the past.  I simply did not think that more than a few nights would totally sell out.  There is even one extra party night added into the roster this year (11 nights instead of the usual 10 nights) and almost all the nights are still sold out!!
> 
> But I'm not going to post a thread about needing tickets!  If I miss out, I miss out. It's just bad timing and bad luck on my part and I'll catch the MHP next year!


Sherry I see your point too. And I do know about selling stuff here on the Dis. Just forgot again.


----------



## Kathymford

dhorner233 said:


> Cool!!!  I went to the MNSSHP in WDW last year. It was lots of fun!!!
> 
> A Mad Hatress!!  That sounds like fun! Do you have any pictures of your costumes? I'm going as Dopey and my cousin will be Grumpy.



Actually, I do. We went to MNSSHP last year too, so these are our costumes from then. I'm changing my top, but other than that, it's the same.




MNSSHP 2011 by Kathy_Ford, on Flickr


----------



## laura&fam

For those that have been to MHP so far, are the Fantasy Land rides crowded once the party starts?  My kids will want some candy, but don't like the characters so I'm hoping for some good ride time.


----------



## Kilala

I have a question. I had a CM mess with my cat wig on the 9th. She asked me if it was real. I didn't like that but, I didn't want to be rude. Should I tell another cast member next time if it happens again? This was at the treat trail where the Monorail is.


----------



## laura&fam

Kilala said:


> I have a question. I had a CM mess with my cat wig on the 9th. She asked me if it was real. I didn't like that but, I didn't want to be rude. Should I tell another cast member next time if it happens again? This was at the treat trail where the Monorail is.



Sorry  I know you worked really hard on your costumes.  I would say next time be very matter of fact back.  Tell her, firmly, that you spent a lot of time on it and you would appreciate it if she wouldn't mess with it.  It might save someone else from having their costume messed with.  Hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## iKristin

3 and a half days until I'll be at the park!!!! So dang excited!!!!


----------



## iKristin

Curious, has anyone seen the new Minnie Mouse costume tshirt in the park?? If so what store  I need to buy mine on Monday when I get there before the party cause that's part of my costume!!


----------



## Susiesark

iKristin said:


> Curious, has anyone seen the new Minnie Mouse costume tshirt in the park?? If so what store  I need to buy mine on Monday when I get there before the party cause that's part of my costume!!


 I have seen it at World of Disney in Downtown Disney.  Not sure if they have a dressing room, but you can go into a restroom to change into it after you purchase it.  You might want to call ahead to make sure they have it, and possibly hold it for you.


----------



## iKristin

Yeah I'm going to go back to my hotel and change for the party before it starts


----------



## Susiesark

sweethannah said:


> We did this! It worked very well and it was a great atmosphere with all the fog and decor. We then went up and had some food at  Hungry Bear,  headed towards Splash, hit a couple more treat stations and then rode Splash b2b.


That is why I buy my tickets within the first week or 2 every year.  I know they won't sell out that soon, but I'm not taking any chances.  I wait for months for them to be released.


----------



## ashnjam

We arrived today safe and sound. So excited to hit the parks tomorrow!! We got a great surprise when we arrived at PPH they upgraded us to a suite..this is going to be a great trip. Id like to thank everyone on the boards for all your knowledge and insite.


----------



## Sherry E

Does everyone here follow the Halloween Time and Mickey's Halloween Party pages on Facebook?  

I happened to notice on those pages last night that there are lots and lots of people posting about frantically trying to get MHP tickets for various dates that are sold out.  I don't recall seeing nearly as many of those posts in the past.  It is really remarkable.  Even with the extra MHP night added in this year (11 nights instead of 10), the MHP has been selling out left and right.


----------



## sh00tfire

Sherry E said:


> Does everyone here follow the Halloween Time and Mickey's Halloween Party pages on Facebook?
> 
> I happened to notice on those pages last night that there are lots and lots of people posting about frantically trying to get MHP tickets for various dates that are sold out.  I don't recall seeing nearly as many of those posts in the past.  It is really remarkable.  Even with the extra MHP night added in this year (11 nights instead of 10), the MHP has been selling out left and right.



I have noticed that too.  I noticed that almost all the party dates are selling out.  Last night there were only 2 parties not sold out.


----------



## dhorner233

Kathymford said:


> Actually, I do. We went to MNSSHP last year too, so these are our costumes from then. I'm changing my top, but other than that, it's the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP 2011 by Kathy_Ford, on Flickr



What fun! What a great shot!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## All American

Sherry E said:


> Does everyone here follow the Halloween Time and Mickey's Halloween Party pages on Facebook?
> 
> I happened to notice on those pages last night that there are lots and lots of people posting about frantically trying to get MHP tickets for various dates that are sold out.  I don't recall seeing nearly as many of those posts in the past.  It is really remarkable.  Even with the extra MHP night added in this year (11 nights instead of 10), the MHP has been selling out left and right.



I didn't know there were pages dedicated to those specific events.  I'll have to check them out.  I ordered the tickets the first day we could for my family and my sister's family.  They are not able to go because her husband had a last-minute business trip, so I just gave their tickets to some people at church.  (They had never been to MHP and were trying to nail down some travel dates for October.)

I had no idea the parties would sell out like they have.  Then again, we haven't gone to one in the last couple of years.  Was it like this then?

Oh, and just because I can and I'm here.  We leave tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

sh00tfire said:


> I have noticed that too.  I noticed that almost all the party dates are selling out.  Last night there were only 2 parties not sold out.



*sh00tfire -*

Yep - only 2 nights left.  When I last checked, those 2 nights were still available but I kept thinking that at the rate they are selling out, there will probably only be one night left very soon.






All American said:


> I didn't know there were pages dedicated to those specific events.  I'll have to check them out.  I ordered the tickets the first day we could for my family and my sister's family.  They are not able to go because her husband had a last-minute business trip, so I just gave their tickets to some people at church.  (They had never been to MHP and were trying to nail down some travel dates for October.)
> 
> I had no idea the parties would sell out like they have.  Then again, we haven't gone to one in the last couple of years.  Was it like this then?
> 
> Oh, and just because I can and I'm here.  We leave tomorrow!!!!



*All American -*

Yes, indeed!  There is an official Facebook page for Halloween Time and a separate one for Mickey's Halloween Party!  And there is also an official page for the holiday season too, but I forget if they call it "Holidays at Disneyland" or "Disneyland Holidays."

That was really nice of you to give the tickets to the people at church - I'm sure they'll have a great time!

The tickets/parties did not sell out at quite this pace in the last couple of years.  This year seems to be very unusual in that way, and I have to believe that it is partially due the Villains being limited in the daytime but more available at the parties.  If people want to meet the Villains, they won't have as much access to multiple Villains under the new set-up at the Carnival/Ranch/Round-Up/Jamboree, so they have to buy party tickets.



What I wonder is - if the DLR hotels hold some MHP tickets for their guests to buy on the day of the event and the guests don't buy up all the tickets, what happens to the unused tickets?  Do the ticket booths suddenly start selling those tickets at the last minute, as soon as they become available, or do those tickets never get used?


----------



## Kilala

I did noticed that there were no sold out signs posted outside D'land on the 9th. I wonder if the booths had tickets.


----------



## Davids-Coco

What is the likelyhood that they are just not releasing as many tickets?? Create a bigger buzz?


----------



## watkinsme

here are the kid's dressed up from the Oct 2nd party

Zurg and his princesses





Father and Son reunite


----------



## Kilala

I love this pictures.


----------



## ikeymakes3

Goofy_Mom said:
			
		

> I certainly hope not.  I've seen the christmas parade and the fireworks before with regular park admission. I won't be paying extra to see them in the future. Unless Disney does something super fantastic for their Christmas party or the tickets are discounted for AP holders on the days that we're going, I think I'll be skipping the Christmas party, if it ever comes to pass.
> 
> I"ve read reviews of WDW's Christmas parties, usually they say do it once but not a "every trip" event.



I am in agreement!!!
This is our first Halloween party (our usual visits are at christmastime). A couple years ago we visited WDW at Christmas and I was shocked that you had to pay for the holiday atmosphere. We were there a couple weeks before Christmas and it was business as usual. Next to no decor, no holiday parades, no "snow" on main street. Everything that makes Christmas at Disney so special. 
The talk of dwindling Halloween decor, only holiday fireworks and parades during paid events. Is this a sign of what's to come with Christmas? The only way to truly enjoy the holidays above and beyond already expensive entry?


----------



## Kathymford

So I am at a loss for what to do about the top to my costume. I posted a picture the other day of how I wore it to WDW, but that top was cheap and ripped a bit, so I was trying to replace it. I though, I'll buy a real corset (the other one was more like a top). Well, it turns out my shape is not made for corsets. So do I just buy that same cheap one again? Or look for something different all together? *sigh* at least I have 2 weeks I guess...


----------



## dhorner233

watkinsme said:


> here are the kid's dressed up from the Oct 2nd party
> 
> Zurg and his princesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father and Son reunite



 Love the father son reunion!!  Great face painting on your Zurg! 




Kathymford said:


> So I am at a loss for what to do about the top to my costume. I posted a picture the other day of how I wore it to WDW, but that top was cheap and ripped a bit, so I was trying to replace it. I though, I'll buy a real corset (the other one was more like a top). Well, it turns out my shape is not made for corsets. So do I just buy that same cheap one again? Or look for something different all together? *sigh* at least I have 2 weeks I guess...




I don't know, that top from last time is really cute! And it looks great with the green skirt. Looks like it fits perfectly too. How bad did it rip? It only has to last 8 hours.


----------



## Kathymford

dhorner233 said:


> I don't know, that top from last time is really cute! And it looks great with the green skirt. Looks like it fits perfectly too. How bad did it rip? It only has to last 8 hours.



It kind of shredded right at the seam right in the front in two places. At least it happened when the party was over. lol It's only like $25 and still available on amazon...maybe I'll just click it.  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Eeee-va

Kathymford said:


> It kind of shredded right at the seam right in the front in two places. At least it happened when the party was over. lol It's only like $25 and still available on amazon...maybe I'll just click it.  Thanks for the compliment!



If you can sew (even with a needle and thread), do you think you could fix it by sewing some trim in front? Maybe some sparkling lace or something? I'd reinforce/patch where it shredded first, but then lace could cover the "fix."

It looked good to me too, but there are so many Halloween options out there I'd like to think you could get something for $25 that would last more than 8 hours.  I might add some poofy short sleeves (no shirt needed unless you want it) to give it a bit more of a Victorian-ish style.  But that's certainly not necessary; it was a good look as you had it too.


----------



## Davids-Coco

Cheap corsets aren't really made to be compressing... the grommets don't take the tension and the buck isn't as strong as a real one. I'm curious why you think you don't have the body.


----------



## Kathymford

Davids-Coco said:


> Cheap corsets aren't really made to be compressing... the grommets don't take the tension and the buck isn't as strong as a real one. I'm curious why you think you don't have the body.



To be honest, no filling up top. I couldn't tie it up tight enough to put them away. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong....either way, the color wasn't as bright as the one in the picture.


----------



## isisisme

dhorner233 said:


> Looks like we will be there the same time. Are you going to the party on Halloween night? What is your costume?
> 
> I am hoping that by being in DLR until Nov. 5th, I might get to see some of the Christmas decorations too.




We are going to be at the party.  I am going as a jedi knight (I am going to build a lightsaber there. DH is going as an original Star Trek science officer (with tricoder). 

Some of the Christmas stuff will be up before the end of the Halloween season (like snow on the castle) and the day after Halloween, you will see some Christmas decorations popping up.  They have a lot to do before the 12th.


----------



## iKristin

Eep!! In 36 hours I'll be on my way to the airport to head to the parks  I am so dang excited!!! I'll have so many photos to share throughout next week


----------



## Davids-Coco

Kathymford said:


> To be honest, no filling up top. I couldn't tie it up tight enough to put them away. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong....either way, the color wasn't as bright as the one in the picture.


Try either one with molded cups or pulling them up as you tighten. I always have better luck with bi-directional lacers. Getting them tight enough on yourself takes a bit of practice. You could always do a blouse with an underbust one as well... then you don't have to worry about filling it! The other thing that comes to mind is that maybe it was too big?


----------



## Susiesark

Kathymford said:


> To be honest, no filling up top. I couldn't tie it up tight enough to put them away. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong....either way, the color wasn't as bright as the one in the picture.


Look in the bridal dept or lingerie dept of a store, you can easily dye it to your preferred color. I see quite a few of them listed on Craigslist LA, including a gold one for $3.http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/clo/3319666717.html


----------



## Kathymford

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. Great ideas!!!


----------



## iKristin

Be prepared for a post tomorrow night filled to the brim with party pictures!!! I leave tonight and will be at the the park and party tomorrow  WOO!!


----------



## mafpi

Has anyone ever done a opposite Halloween party trip. Do Disneyland from opening to party time. Then go to dca during the party.  I did it last year and.it was the best. I did more that day than any other day ever. Everything was a walk on including the Peter Pan ride. It was Halloween day last year. I'm trying that this year too but on the 29. Just wondering everyone's experience with it.


----------



## Susiesark

mafpi said:


> Has anyone ever done a opposite Halloween party trip. Do Disneyland from opening to party time. Then go to dca during the party.  I did it last year and.it was the best. I did more that day than any other day ever. Everything was a walk on including the Peter Pan ride. It was Halloween day last year. I'm trying that this year too but on the 29. Just wondering everyone's experience with it.


 I used to take my daughter to Disneyland every Halloween, when the party was still in DCA.  No crowds at all and the kids were in costume.  So cute. 
BTW, if anyone is interested, Costco began selling the 4 day Hopper tickets, with no black out days during the holidays, for $259.99 and comes with a $50 Costco gift card.


----------



## Kilala

Here's the link where I put this pics from October 9th MHP. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3007898


----------



## iKristin

Here now!! Crowds aren't bad, but dang is it hot!!


----------



## Kathymford

I was there today as a non party guest. It stayed pretty empty the whole day!!


----------



## Xaeldz

WOW!!!! What a day!!!  I got to go to the Halloween party today and even met my three fav villains right away!!  Maleficent, Frollo, and Dr. Facillier!!!! I got into the park just in time for Dr. Facilier and moved to the line that Cruella was in only for the characters to get switched and Maleficent and Frollo came out!!! Talk about epic timing!!  Still Missing Cruella, Jafar, Lady Tremaine and the Stepsisters, but I got Maleficent!!!!

And then got in line just in time for Captain Jack Sparrow, and then found out after he was going to leave Captain Hook, Peter and Wendy were coming out!  So after we got our pics and autographs of Captain Jack we ran back in line for Captain Hook, Peter and Wendy!


----------



## volleygirl

Leaving tomorrow!  Leaving tomorrow!  Can't wait!  Traveling from chilly Minnesota to lovely California!  Can't wait to make use of all my tips here on the DIS boards!  Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

volleygirl said:


> Leaving tomorrow!  Leaving tomorrow!  Can't wait!  Traveling from chilly Minnesota to lovely California!  Can't wait to make use of all my tips here on the DIS boards!  Can't wait!!!!!



Have fun!!!


----------



## modegard

We went to the two Halloween parties last week - the 9th and the 12th.  We did the Ultimate Experience on Tuesday, and I have to say - it was awesome!  Tuesday we never made it off main street during the party because there was so much to do there, Friday we did the rest of the park.  And we had the best time at both parties!  There was so much to do and see.  Somehow we collected enough candy to completely fill a suitcase without even trying.  We just hit the odd trick or treat trail if it was on our way to where we were headed.  











These are my two youngest and my nephews at the Pirates League before the party.  The girls there did an amazing job!  The boys had a blast.






Captain Hook was the villian that was conjured up in the tent when we went in.






The step-sisters (and all the villians on mainstreet) were so attentive and in character, they were very entertaining.






Loved the singers!


----------



## Kathymford

modegard said:


> We went to the two Halloween parties last week - the 9th and the 12th.  We did the Ultimate Experience on Tuesday, and I have to say - it was awesome!  Tuesday we never made it off main street during the party because there was so much to do there, Friday we did the rest of the park.  And we had the best time at both parties!  There was so much to do and see.  Somehow we collected enough candy to completely fill a suitcase without even trying.  We just hit the odd trick or treat trail if it was on our way to where we were headed.



Is the Ultimate Experience the tour?


----------



## Sherry E

*modegard *- 

What amazing photos, every single one of them!  Thank you for sharing them with us.  I'm glad that you had such a great time!


​

Did anyone happen to see this story on Stitch Kingdom from last night, about this upcoming holiday season?

http://www.stitchkingdom.com/disney...stivities-buena-vista-street-cars-land-58050/


I am over-the-moon, bursting with excitement over this story, as the decorations and overall atmosphere sound phenomenal.  

Snowy the Snow Car?  Santa set up in the department store, circa 1930?  I am all over it!

So when I say that Disney treats Halloween Time as being inferior, and they keep scaling down the Halloween Time festivities, I think you know what I mean - and that was the case even before all of this new stuff was added in to the mix!

In fact, dare I say that Disney probably scaled back Halloween Time a wee bit this year _because_ of the massive holiday undertaking - there's only so much money to spend in the "holiday decorating budget," I suppose.

Anyway, I would like to see DLR amp up the Halloween decor and festivities - maybe not to the level of Christmas time, but more than what it is!


----------



## modegard

Kathymford said:


> Is the Ultimate Experience the tour?



Yes, the Happiest Haunts tour with the Halloween Party afterwards.  The tour was very well done.  We loved it!  The guides we had were amazing.  We were so impressed I emailed Disney to let them know the girls were exceptional at their jobs.


----------



## modegard

Sherry E said:


> *modegard *-
> 
> What amazing photos, every single one of them!  Thank you for sharing them with us.  I'm glad that you had such a great time!



Thank you!  I have about 1000 photos from our six day stay.  We had the photpass plus with over 700 photos as well.  A very good deal for us.  

Hopefully next year we can go in December to see the Christmas decorations.  Sounds amazing!


----------



## Sherry E

modegard said:


> Thank you!  I have about 1000 photos from our six day stay.  We had the photpass plus with over 700 photos as well.  A very good deal for us.
> 
> Hopefully next year we can go in December to see the Christmas decorations.  Sounds amazing!



I'm a big proponent of PhotoPass anyway, for several reasons, but the Plus version seems to be a really good deal.  I'm glad to see that a new Halloween border has been added in.  For the longest time, the same old borders kept popping up, year after year!

You know, I really love your picture of the singers and the ghostly light/fog, but I have to say that the Mickey pumpkin photo is awesome.  The crispness of the blue sky in the background enhances the blue color of the shirts, and then the bright splash of orange from the pumpkin seems to bring out the blue even more, as well as the green in the border.  The colors contrast each other, and yet work to complement each other.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

*MODEGARD,* thank you so much for the photos and reports! I am going in 10 days with three boys, so your experience is very relevant to me. I adore their pirate photos, esp the one with the four all "scowling" at the camera for you. Great shot!


----------



## modegard

TigerlilyAJ said:


> *MODEGARD,* thank you so much for the photos and reports! I am going in 10 days with three boys, so your experience is very relevant to me. I adore their pirate photos, esp the one with the four all "scowling" at the camera for you. Great shot!



Your boys will love it!  We had my four and my two nephews and they could not have had a better time.  You will have so much fun!  Now if I could only convince my husband we should go again next year for Halloween....


----------



## tksbaskets

modegard said:


> Thank you!  I have about 1000 photos from our six day stay.  We had the photpass plus with over 700 photos as well.  A very good deal for us.
> 
> Hopefully next year we can go in December to see the Christmas decorations.  Sounds amazing!




You should do a trip report (BIG HINT)  I'd love to see more of your photos and hear your experiences.  

LOVED your pics especially the four pirates and the singers in the mist.


----------



## Kilala

I'll make sure to get pics of my candy this time.


----------



## sky13

Bit of a long-time lurker here, but am finally posting as have finally booked everything for a trip next week!

I'll be at MHP 26 Oct by myself, and was wondering if it would be really odd for me (in my twenties) to turn up in street clothes and go through the trick or treat lines? I'm not sure I'll have space for a costume in my luggage...


----------



## Eeee-va

sky13 said:


> Bit of a long-time lurker here, but am finally posting as have finally booked everything for a trip next week!
> 
> I'll be at MHP 26 Oct by myself, and was wondering if it would be really odd for me (in my twenties) to turn up in street clothes and go through the trick or treat lines? I'm not sure I'll have space for a costume in my luggage...



I'm not sure if it'd be really odd--maybe boring (but maybe not). I'd wear (or buy) a weird hat (you can wear it on the plane if you dare), and/or a Halloween-ish shirt.


----------



## Kathymford

sky13 said:


> Bit of a long-time lurker here, but am finally posting as have finally booked everything for a trip next week!
> 
> I'll be at MHP 26 Oct by myself, and was wondering if it would be really odd for me (in my twenties) to turn up in street clothes and go through the trick or treat lines? I'm not sure I'll have space for a costume in my luggage...



Lots of people go not in costume. I don't think it would be weird at all. But it is REALLY fun to go in costume. DBF and I are SO not costume people before we did MNSSHP, just did it just because. We loved it so much.


----------



## sky13

Eeee-va said:


> I'm not sure if it'd be really odd--maybe boring (but maybe not). I'd wear (or buy) a weird hat (you can wear it on the plane if you dare), and/or a Halloween-ish shirt.





Kathymford said:


> Lots of people go not in costume. I don't think it would be weird at all. But it is REALLY fun to go in costume. DBF and I are SO not costume people before we did MNSSHP, just did it just because. We loved it so much.



Thanks for the replies - it's reassuring to know that it wouldn't be odd going through treat lines without a costume! Will have a look around and see if I can find anything relatively simple that doesn't take up too much space/weight but if not then will hopefully still have a good time without a costume!


----------



## Sherry E

sky13 said:


> Thanks for the replies - it's reassuring to know that it wouldn't be odd going through treat lines without a costume! Will have a look around and see if I can find anything relatively simple that doesn't take up too much space/weight but if not then will hopefully still have a good time without a costume!



*sky13 -*

I've never worn a costume to the party, nor did the people I was with, and we had no problem with treat trails.  There are many others who don't wear costumes of any kind.  It seems to be about 50/50 - half in costume; half not in costume.


----------



## Kilala

I did see some adults trick or treating without costumes with no problems. I had a great time last night. It might rain on Tusday, so I might not be in full costume for MHP. It is lightly raining now. If it dose rain I will have my wig, makeup and tail on. I didn't take as many pics as I wanted too. I will take pics of my candy haul before I upload the pics.


----------



## CoriCW

I may have missed the posts, but I was wondering about special food this Halloween?  Two years ago, we got the Mickey ghost popcorn bucket.  Last year, the kids got sandwiches in a Jack Skellington coffin.  Is there something this year?

We leave in FOUR days!!  WOOHOO!!!!  Hitting up Mickey's Halloween Party on 10/26!!!


----------



## Jillchristina

CoriCW said:


> We leave in FOUR days!!  WOOHOO!!!!  Hitting up Mickey's Halloween Party on 10/26!!!



Maybe we'll see you there! Our family is also going to the 10/26 party. I'm going as the Cheshire Cat (original, not Tim Burton's version) and my girls (10, 6 1/2) will be dressed as a spiderweb ghost and a monster bride (think:  girl Frankenstein). So excited!

Jill


----------



## Ptwolfman

We are headed to Disneyland in the morning if we can sleep tonight!  DW is giddy! LOL Halloween Party, here come the King and Queen of Hearts complete with light up Mickey jack o lantern buckets!


----------



## tksbaskets

Ptwolfman said:


> We are headed to Disneyland in the morning if we can sleep tonight!  DW is giddy! LOL Halloween Party, here come the King and Queen of Hearts complete with light up Mickey jack o lantern buckets!



Have a blast and report back if you get the chance.


----------



## Laundress

Went to the Halloween party Friday (19th) had a great time. The crowds were much lighter after fireworks. Awesome display.  Walked on rides after 10pm.
I don't know if it has been mentioned but we were able to buy tickets for the sold out party because we were guests at the DLH. The front desk said any DLR guest could buy tickets for a sold out party.


----------



## Sally_fan

I have a question for anyone who has attended a party this year & used the extra 3 hrs... Did you find it "worth it" to be there 3 hrs early or were the overlapping crowds so bad that you wish you hadn't bothered? I hesitated to use the words "worth it" as usually ANY extra hours that we can spend in the park is welcomed but in this case with the parks being as busy as they are, I am wondering if we should just wait until closer to the party start time to head in? We are going to the party on the 31st.


----------



## modegard

tksbaskets said:


> You should do a trip report (BIG HINT)  I'd love to see more of your photos and hear your experiences.
> 
> LOVED your pics especially the four pirates and the singers in the mist.



I will see if I can get more photos uploaded this week (my time is never my own with 4 kids at home ).


----------



## tksbaskets

modegard said:


> I will see if I can get more photos uploaded this week (my time is never my own with 4 kids at home ).



I'll be here whenever you get the time.  We are empty nesters.  Enjoy those kiddos while you have them at home


----------



## Laundress

Sally_Fan
I found that is was worth the extra time.  The party has a different feel about it.  The background music and the lighting is different and my children were so excited to trick or treat we did not get to do as much as we wanted.  Certain places are closed and the candy lines run through them.  You will want to experience it all.  So i though it was worth it to try to fit it all in and absorb as much atmosphere as possible.  Enjoy


----------



## sky13

Getting really excited now - just a couple more days and will be there!  Also managed to pick up a costume (that doesn't take up too much luggage space) that will wear to MHP this coming Friday.  Just hope won't be too jet-lagged so I can really enjoy the whole party (want to make it to 12am!)...


----------



## sh00tfire

Sally_fan said:


> I have a question for anyone who has attended a party this year & used the extra 3 hrs... Did you find it "worth it" to be there 3 hrs early or were the overlapping crowds so bad that you wish you hadn't bothered? I hesitated to use the words "worth it" as usually ANY extra hours that we can spend in the park is welcomed but in this case with the parks being as busy as they are, I am wondering if we should just wait until closer to the party start time to head in? We are going to the party on the 31st.



We were at the halloween party on 10/19 and were in the park with the overlaping crowds.  We got to the park about 5:30 and it was MAJOR crowded!  Main Street was a mess to even walk.  We immediately went to HM to ride.  I noticed about half had wrist bands on and half did not.   I would say its worth it but you have to keep in mind the crowds and plan accordingly After 7pm the crowds were much more manageable!


----------



## laura&fam

sky13 said:


> Getting really excited now - just a couple more days and will be there!  Also managed to pick up a costume (that doesn't take up too much luggage space) that will wear to MHP this coming Friday.  Just hope won't be too jet-lagged so I can really enjoy the whole party (want to make it to 12am!)...



I'm not usually a costume person, but we all wore Incredibles costumes and I'm glad we did.  It made the party more fun.  We arrived about 5 pm and it was very crowded (could hardly move on main street), but we did a few things like Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln and a couple of the other time consuming not so popular things.  Also you can shop or stand in line for photopass photos.  And boy were there lines for the photopass photos!


----------



## maberlyne

For those that attended the 10/19 party, I have a photo request -

My friend and I were selected to ride in the firetruck (more like a firecar lol) in the 10PM parade. Does anyone happen to have a photo of that car? We would love love love a picture of us from the parade! Thank you in advance


----------



## Susiesark

We met friends inside the park today, with our annual passes, but NOT the MHP tickets.  We were next to Haunted Mansion when they started handing out candy a little before 6:00.  Even though we weren't planning on staying for the party, we were not forced out and even got a little candy before leaving a short time later.


----------



## Kilala

It was so much fun last night!! I was there by myslef and to carry 20 + pounds of candy was bad. I will try to remeber to rent a locker next year. I was able to be the second person in for both Crullia and the Villan fron the Pricess and the Frog.


----------



## Kathymford

I'm starting to get excited. We are going on Halloween; I'm kind of surprised it hasn't sold out yet!


----------



## nursemelis374

We went last night and had a great time!  Some of the candy lines moved slowly but not too badly and we got a ridiculous amount of candy.  Watched the fireworks from Small World since it was too crazy in front of the castle and it was still a good show.  Ride lines were very short.  Totally worth it!


----------



## sh00tfire

maberlyne said:


> For those that attended the 10/19 party, I have a photo request -
> 
> My friend and I were selected to ride in the firetruck (more like a firecar lol) in the 10PM parade. Does anyone happen to have a photo of that car? We would love love love a picture of us from the parade! Thank you in advance



I do remember seeing the firetruck in the 10pm parade, but alas we took no pictures of the parade.  Sorry


----------



## sh00tfire

laura&fam said:


> I'm not usually a costume person, but we all wore Incredibles costumes and I'm glad we did.  It made the party more fun.  We arrived about 5 pm and it was very crowded (could hardly move on main street), but we did a few things like Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln and a couple of the other time consuming not so popular things.  Also you can shop or stand in line for photopass photos.  And boy were there lines for the photopass photos!



Where you at the 10/19 MHP?  I remember my kids pointing our a family with dresses as the Incredibles.   Cute costumes!


----------



## Kilala

The 31st now sold out.


----------



## dhorner233

Kilala said:


> The 31st now sold out.



That was inevitable!  Are you going on the 31st? I am and would love to see you in your cat costume.


----------



## laura&fam

sh00tfire said:


> Where you at the 10/19 MHP?  I remember my kids pointing our a family with dresses as the Incredibles.   Cute costumes!



That was probably us.  The costumes weren't as impressive as most, but I think it worked well because there were the 5 of us . . . and Eda Mole to fix our costumes if need be


----------



## Kilala

dhorner233 said:


> That was inevitable!  Are you going on the 31st? I am and would love to see you in your cat costume.



No my last day was last night.


----------



## Jillchristina

If you happen to see a pink haired lady dressed up as the Cheshire Cat at Friday's party, please say hi!  I'll be with two spooky little girls and a dude with no costume (my husband).  

Jill


----------



## turbo86

Kilala said:


> The 31st now sold out.



does anyone know if they will be selling tickets the day of, at the booth?


----------



## Sally_fan

sh00tfire said:
			
		

> We were at the halloween party on 10/19 and were in the park with the overlaping crowds.  We got to the park about 5:30 and it was MAJOR crowded!  Main Street was a mess to even walk.  We immediately went to HM to ride.  I noticed about half had wrist bands on and half did not.   I would say its worth it but you have to keep in mind the crowds and plan accordingly After 7pm the crowds were much more manageable!



Thanks for the advice regarding using the extra 3hrs!


----------



## Laundress

turbo86--  I was at the DLH last wekend.  The front desk told me they would not be selling "sold out night" party tickets at the park only at the hotel front desk if you are a guest of the hotel. I think that included all three DLR hotels.


----------



## Kathymford

turbo86 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if they will be selling tickets the day of, at the booth?



The ticket booth won't have tickets to a sold out party.


----------



## Kilala

Here are my pics from the Oct. 19th party




















The rest of the pics are here. http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/rr357/Naruto-Kitten/Naruto costume/MHP 2 oct19/
I will have pics up from the 23rd up later on today.


----------



## laura&fam

Kilala I love your cat trying to go for the treats!  

Would you mind if I used the sold out sign photo in my scrapbook?  I didn't even see that so I didn't get a photo of it.


----------



## turbo86

Thanks for the replies..it's just our family went last year and that event was sold out as well, but I remember seeing people buying tickets at the booths that night.


----------



## Kilala

laura&fam said:


> Kilala I love your cat trying to go for the treats!
> 
> Would you mind if I used the sold out sign photo in my scrapbook?  I didn't even see that so I didn't get a photo of it.



That cat is my cat Kilala. No I don't mind. I think I got one on Tuesday too.


----------



## isisisme

I cannot wait!! We are flying down on Monday for Halloween week. We are going to the Halloween party on Halloween (I am going as a jedi and DH is a star trek science officer). 

I am looking forward to snacking on all the delicious Halloween treats and seeing the sights. I checked and the seasonal menu at Cafe Orleans is going through the 3rd.  I am doing a happy dance.

Of course, I have a TON to do between now and Monday am's flight..and here I sit on my computer.  LOL.  I am kinda at that "too much, don't know where to start" state. I have people coming over Friday night for a night of gaming (DH does not want to cancel) and we are celebrating 2 of our friend's birthdays this weekend so I have to make a cake. Saturday is another gather for Halloween with friends...why oh why did I do this to myself. 

I did take tomorrow off work so I can get stuff done before the guys show up tomorrow evening. 

I will post pictures when we get back. I know it will be post the season, but hey...still fun pictures of DL!!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Considering how much packing and cleaning I need to do to leave on Sunday, it's crazy to take time to ask, buuuuut what specific brands/kinds of candy are being handed out at the MHP? Any Reese's cups? Snickers? M&Ms?


----------



## Kilala

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Considering how much packing and cleaning I need to do to leave on Sunday, it's crazy to take time to ask, buuuuut what specific brands/kinds of candy are being handed out at the MHP? Any Reese's cups? Snickers? M&Ms?



They have all 3. They have 3 kinds of M&M's, Pretzil, plain, and peanut.
I wish they had peanut butter M&M's. I saw those at Target this year.


----------



## sky13

Was at the party last night - SO MUCH FUN (besides the cancelled fireworks)!

Got there just about 7pm when they were starting to clear main street of day guests, so it was less crowded further into the park than the madness that was main street. It was still crowded elsewhere but not as bad - wouldn't want to have been around during the 3 hour overlap!

Tricks or treat lines moved quickly and some further into the park had no queue at all. Ended up with 4 pounds of candy (according to my portable luggage scale)! There was a huge variety: twix, snickers, reese's cups and bars, tootsie rolls, lollipops, milk duds, skittles, whoppers, Hershey bars, crunch, dots, milky way, almond joy, sweettarts (and more). They also had craisins, apple slices, carrot pieces, and dried apple crisps (these were amazing - I asked for them whenever I saw they had them!) the line that went through the golden horseshoe was great, there was a guy playing the piano in it!

Fog on rivers of America was cool, as was the cadaver dans singing there. Spiderwebs in the castle and eerie lighting too.

Calvacade was good, fun - just the right length for me but then again I get bored during parades...

Ride lines: walked on Pinocchio and buzz lightyear. 5 minute wait for big thunder mountain. During the middle of the party haunted mansion had a massive queue, but when I went back at 11.45 it was a 5 minute wait. Pirates had no wait when I went (boat was half empty and boat behind was completely empty) but had a long-ish queue when I left. Splash mountain had no queue at 1159, but decided I didn't want to get wet so skipped it. Was going to try for space mountain but it was 25 minutes so decided I'd rather do big thunder mountain.

All in all a fantastic evening - would do it again in a heartbeat and so glad I came (hope I have enough luggage space for the candy!) now off to cars land...


----------



## Kathymford

sky13 said:


> Was at the party last night - SO MUCH FUN (besides the cancelled fireworks)!
> 
> Got there just about 7pm when they were starting to clear main street of day guests, so it was less crowded further into the park than the madness that was main street. It was still crowded elsewhere but not as bad - wouldn't want to have been around during the 3 hour overlap!
> 
> Tricks or treat lines moved quickly and some further into the park had no queue at all. Ended up with 4 pounds of candy (according to my portable luggage scale)! There was a huge variety: twix, snickers, reese's cups and bars, tootsie rolls, lollipops, milk duds, skittles, whoppers, Hershey bars, crunch, dots, milky way, almond joy, sweettarts (and more). They also had craisins, apple slices, carrot pieces, and dried apple crisps (these were amazing - I asked for them whenever I saw they had them!) the line that went through the golden horseshoe was great, there was a guy playing the piano in it!
> 
> Fog on rivers of America was cool, as was the cadaver dans singing there. Spiderwebs in the castle and eerie lighting too.
> 
> Calvacade was good, fun - just the right length for me but then again I get bored during parades...
> 
> Ride lines: walked on Pinocchio and buzz lightyear. 5 minute wait for big thunder mountain. During the middle of the party haunted mansion had a massive queue, but when I went back at 11.45 it was a 5 minute wait. Pirates had no wait when I went (boat was half empty and boat behind was completely empty) but had a long-ish queue when I left. Splash mountain had no queue at 1159, but decided I didn't want to get wet so skipped it. Was going to try for space mountain but it was 25 minutes so decided I'd rather do big thunder mountain.
> 
> All in all a fantastic evening - would do it again in a heartbeat and so glad I came (hope I have enough luggage space for the candy!) now off to cars land...



Sounds great! Any word why the fireworks got cancelled?


----------



## Sherry E

I'm sure the fireworks got cancelled because of all of the wind warnings.  

There was also a big power outage in parts of Anaheim yesterday (or overnight Thursday into Friday) - not sure if that would have had an effect.  

Even though the wind was not heavy in certain areas and it was crazy in others, of course the weather people hyped it in advance.  It didn't turn out to be bad last night - not as bad as predicted - but it may have been just windy enough to cancel fireworks.


----------



## Sherry E

Laundress said:


> turbo86--  I was at the DLH last wekend.  The front desk told me they would not be selling "sold out night" party tickets at the park only at the hotel front desk if you are a guest of the hotel. I think that included all three DLR hotels.



Yesterday, when I made my December reservation for the PPH on the phone, the CM told me that "1000" tickets to the MHP had just been released to the 3 hotels for the few remaining party nights (including last night, I guess).  In other words, the 1000 tickets were spread out between the 3 hotels and offered to guests - not sure how many were available for each night.  She said that Guest Services had been telling people that tickets would not be available at all, not even at the hotels.  If the 1000 tickets are not all snapped up and there are some left over, it's possible (though not definite) that the extras may be released to the ticket booths for last minute purchases - but the hotel guests have first crack at the 1000 tickets for the last couple of MHP's.


----------



## Kathymford

Sherry E said:


> Yesterday, when I made my December reservation for the PPH on the phone, the CM told me that "1000" tickets to the MHP had just been released to the 3 hotels for the few remaining party nights (including last night, I guess).  In other words, the 1000 tickets were spread out between the 3 hotels and offered to guests - not sure how many were available for each night.  She said that Guest Services had been telling people that tickets would not be available at all, not even at the hotels.  If the 1000 tickets are not all snapped up and there are some left over, it's possible (though not definite) that the extras may be released to the ticket booths for last minute purchases - but the hotel guests have first crack at the 1000 tickets for the last couple of MHP's.



Maybe it's just me, but 1000 seems like an awfully high number since they already sell so many to the general public.


----------



## sky13

Kathymford said:
			
		

> Sounds great! Any word why the fireworks got cancelled?



Winds apparently. They showed the Halloween fireworks last night though (instead of remember dreams come true). And last night was far more crowded than during the party on Friday - on Friday I turned up to (try to) catch the fireworks just about 5 minute before and the was still space at the hub; last night at about the same time people were backed up all the way down main street!


----------



## dhorner233

Well, I am totally bummed!!! I'm on my way down I-5 but, my cousin got stuck in Washington, DC!!! I changed his flight from Tuesday to today but, it was too late, now they have cancelled today's flights too!!!

So, now I'm going to Disneyland a day early and the Halloween party by myself!!!!  

Stupid hurricane!!!!


----------



## Susiesark

dhorner233 said:


> Well, I am totally bummed!!! I'm on my way down I-5 but, my cousin got stuck in Washington, DC!!! I changed his flight from Tuesday to today but, it was too late, now they have cancelled today's flights too!!!
> 
> So, now I'm going to Disneyland a day early and the Halloween party by myself!!!!
> 
> Stupid hurricane!!!!


Do you have his ticket or does he have it with him?


----------



## Mel522

dhorner233 said:


> Well, I am totally bummed!!! I'm on my way down I-5 but, my cousin got stuck in Washington, DC!!! I changed his flight from Tuesday to today but, it was too late, now they have cancelled today's flights too!!!
> 
> So, now I'm going to Disneyland a day early and the Halloween party by myself!!!!
> 
> Stupid hurricane!!!!



I'm so sorry to hear that.  I'm sure you'll still have fun, it is Disneyland after all.


----------



## laura&fam

dhorner233 said:


> Well, I am totally bummed!!! I'm on my way down I-5 but, my cousin got stuck in Washington, DC!!! I changed his flight from Tuesday to today but, it was too late, now they have cancelled today's flights too!!!
> 
> So, now I'm going to Disneyland a day early and the Halloween party by myself!!!!
> 
> Stupid hurricane!!!!



Sorry.  One member of our party couldn't come due to illness and it's sad.  You miss them.  Take lots of photos and have fun and tell him all about it.


----------



## tksbaskets

dhorner233 said:


> Well, I am totally bummed!!! I'm on my way down I-5 but, my cousin got stuck in Washington, DC!!! I changed his flight from Tuesday to today but, it was too late, now they have cancelled today's flights too!!!
> 
> So, now I'm going to Disneyland a day early and the Halloween party by myself!!!!
> 
> Stupid hurricane!!!!



What a bummer.


----------



## Kathymford

So I skimmed through the entire thread, and maybe I just missed it, so I'll just ask. Are there any party-exclusive characters out for MHP? We are going tomorrow, and I just feel so unprepared!!


----------



## laura&fam

Phineas and Ferb are in the Innovations building and the "Strom Troopers" as the map calls them are by the store at the exit of the Buzz Lightyear Astroblasters ride.  Sally is with Jack by the HM and I'm not sure if she is out in the day.

We really didn't do many characters so I'm not sure of any others.


----------



## Kilala

Am I allowed to post pics here that I will take on Halloween? I won't be going to Disneyland. I'm staying at home and passing out candy. I will be dressing up.


----------



## princesszelda

Heading out. See you all at the party!!!!


----------



## Kathymford

princesszelda said:


> Heading out. See you all at the party!!!!



Getting so excited to go tonight!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Have a blast at the party!


----------



## Kilala

Happy Halloween!! I didn't dress up. I went to a taste test before treat or treaters came to the house. I didn't have time to dress up. I will post pics of my thrid costume at MHP on the 23rd. I already have planns for 3 more costumes for next yea. A wolf, my black cat Suzy, and a Candy Corn colored cat.


----------



## Kathymford

Just left the party and a had a great time. The fireworks truly are spectacular. And the candy!! Wow!! Very disappointed in the "parade" err...cavalcade. I wouldn't even bother with that again. 

Overall, we had a great time. I think MNSSHP is probably a better value. But with that said, I would do MHP again!!

I was really disappointed that almost all of the merchandise was gone on/by Halloween. It's the most expensive party. Couldn't they have set aside some for us?


----------



## dhorner233

Susiesark said:


> Do you have his ticket or does he have it with him?





Mel522 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that.  I'm sure you'll still have fun, it is Disneyland after all.





laura&fam said:


> Sorry.  One member of our party couldn't come due to illness and it's sad.  You miss them.  Take lots of photos and have fun and tell him all about it.





tksbaskets said:


> What a bummer.





Kathymford said:


> Just left the party and a had a great time. The fireworks truly are spectacular. And the candy!! Wow!! Very disappointed in the "parade" err...cavalcade. I wouldn't even bother with that again.
> 
> Overall, we had a great time. I think MNSSHP is probably a better value. But with that said, I would do MHP again!!
> 
> I was really disappointed that almost all of the merchandise was gone on/by Halloween. It's the most expensive party. Couldn't they have set aside some for us?



Thanks for the thoughts. I did have my cousin's ticket and they gave me the $69 back as a gift card so I could spend the money in the parks  That was some compensation for being by myself. 

But, I have had a GREAT 3 days!!!! Except for the party, the parks have not been crowded at all!!! I rode all 3 new Carsland rides. RSR twice!!!!  I walked right into the Plaza Inn's character breakfast! I've never even been in the Plaza Inn and I know it was Walt's favorite and I could just see him and Lillian eating there!!

The party was fun but...... VERY crowded. I waited about a half hour for the ONLY character I got a picture with!!!! 






I did get a ton of good candy but, $69 worth of candy? The "cavalcade" was very short. Not sure it was worth the wait. The fireworks were great!!! And everyone's costumes were great!! Wow! People really got into the costumes!!!!

The MNSSHP in DW was much better but, I'm glad I did this. And - my cousin finally got here about 10:30 last night


----------



## Mel522

dhorner233 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. I did have my cousin's ticket and they gave me the $69 back as a gift card so I could spend the money in the parks  That was some compensation for being by myself.
> 
> But, I have had a GREAT 3 days!!!! Except for the party, the parks have not been crowded at all!!! I rode all 3 new Carsland rides. RSR twice!!!!  I walked right into the Plaza Inn's character breakfast! I've never even been in the Plaza Inn and I know it was Walt's favorite and I could just see him and Lillian eating there!!
> 
> The party was fun but...... VERY crowded. I waited about a half hour for the ONLY character I got a picture with!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a ton of good candy but, $69 worth of candy? The "cavalcade" was very short. Not sure it was worth the wait. The fireworks were great!!! And everyone's costumes were great!! Wow! People really got into the costumes!!!!
> 
> The MNSSHP in DW was much better but, I'm glad I did this. And - my cousin finally got here about 10:30 last night



I'm glad you had fun   I agree with you on the party.  I'm really glad we went last year, and I did enjoy it (loved seeing Zero fly ,) but I don't know that I would do it again.


----------



## siburdue

dhorner233 said:


> I did get a ton of good candy but, $69 worth of candy? The "cavalcade" was very short. Not sure it was worth the wait. The fireworks were great!!! And everyone's costumes were great!! Wow! People really got into the costumes!!!!



Funny you mentioned that it wasn't $69 worth of candy, as I met a guy in line to see Jack Sparrow and he had a huge bag with him (said it was from comicon and the bag was about 3 1/2' high and 2' wide). I asked him why he brought such a big bag and his response was that he planned to get $69 worth of candy


----------



## Susiesark

siburdue said:


> Funny you mentioned that it wasn't $69 worth of candy, as I met a guy in line to see Jack Sparrow and he had a huge bag with him (said it was from comicon and the bag was about 3 1/2' high and 2' wide). I asked him why he brought such a big bag and his response was that he planned to get $69 worth of candy


I had to pay for tickets for my daughter and I.  Bought the tickets early, for the cheaper days, but I don't think I got $92 worth of candy!


----------



## laura&fam

Does anyone have photos from the Halloween fireworks that they would be willing to let me use in my scrapbook?  I wouldn't share the photo or do anything else with it I just want it for my scrapbook because not one single photo of mine from the fireworks or F! turned out   We got a new camera in April and thought we'd figured out how to use it.  Apparently not.

Hopefully someone is still reading this thread.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Not the greatest, but you can use these if you want:


----------



## Susiesark

Are you kidding? Those are GREAT shots!


----------



## laura&fam

I should post my photos and then you'd realize that your photos are amazing!  Thank you.


----------



## mmlover74

Elk Grove Chris said:


> Not the greatest, but you can use these if you want:



What camera did you use for those great shots?  My firework pics never come out like that?  Even on the firework setting.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Just got back and now thinking about a Halloween trip... Not sure if we can make it work for 2013... But I hope so... Need to do some research, would like to go early October I think, and make sure we can do a party night... But want to avoid the weekends, seems to me that it was super crowded all last October... Here's to planning again!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

mmlover74 said:


> What camera did you use for those great shots?  My firework pics never come out like that?  Even on the firework setting.


Canon 40D, on a tripod, these are probably 8-10 second exposures. Too much smoke though, should have used the remote and taken shorter exposure times.


----------



## SueTGGR

Just booked 2 nights at the Grand CA (thank you DVC) for October. My little sister missed out this last year so I am taking her this year for her 1st time. Nice excuse, huh? Who is with me? Or have I missed Sherry E already starting a new thread? 
Later,
Sue


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> Just booked 2 nights at the Grand CA (thank you DVC) for October. My little sister missed out this last year so I am taking her this year for her 1st time. Nice excuse, huh? Who is with me? Or have I missed Sherry E already starting a new thread?
> Later,
> Sue



Sue -

There won't be a new Halloween Time Superthread until we hit page 250.  The Superthreads are general, year-round information threads for our forum - they don't change just because we're in a new year.  It's the same thing for the GCH Superthread, the WoC Superthread, the Fantasmic Superthread, the DLH one, etc.  Superthreads are a primary source of information (and discussion) on specific subjects until they hit the page limit, at which time a new one begins because we have to close threads at page 250.  So this one will be in effect until that point!  

Now the actual Mickey's Halloween Party check-in threads are new each year, and different people handle those.  Same thing with the October check-in threads - those change every year.

I just have to remove last year's dates from the title and first page of this thread, but everyone is free to still post in it.  I've been wrapped up with holiday stuff for a while!


----------



## seadd67

SueTGGR said:


> Just booked 2 nights at the Grand CA (thank you DVC) for October. My little sister missed out this last year so I am taking her this year for her 1st time. Nice excuse, huh? Who is with me? Or have I missed Sherry E already starting a new thread?
> Later,
> Sue



Fantastic, you will have a great time planning. We did the second weekend (late Sept) party 2012. We had a great time, its just me and my DS and he did not want to dress up, i dress up as a Baseball player. Its the only place i know that you can dress up and not be at a club.


----------



## kimberwee

We are thinking about going the last weekend in September this year (DD has a school break) so I hope that we can catch a party. Does anyone know if the first party of the season is insanely crowded?


----------



## Sherry E

kimberwee said:


> We are thinking about going the last weekend in September this year (DD has a school break) so I hope that we can catch a party. Does anyone know if the first party of the season is insanely crowded?



Hi there!

I think it's a safe bet that the first party of the season will be really crowded.  First of all, the parties always begin on Fridays and Friday nights would likely be busy anyway.  Then you have the novelty of the 'first party of the season,' which always attracts a lot of people who are eager to see if there are any new decorations, new treat stations, etc.

And, in addition to those reasons, the 2012 parties seemed to be extremely busy and popular on most of the nights, by most accounts.  Many of us were shocked at the fact that all of the nights had sold out, which hadn't been the case in previous years.  Even the early weekday parties were selling out.  I think a lot of that had to do with the fact that Disney limited access to the Villains in the daytime hours when they set up that 'Conjure Up a Villain' situation at the Halloween Carnival.  They made it so that you could only meet one Villain at a time in the tent, but during the actual parties you could meet a bunch of them in different locations around the park.

I'm not sure how the Villains will be handled this Halloween season, but if the access to them is limited once again you can bet that the parties will be extra busy because people will buy tickets so they can meet a lot of Villains.


----------



## figment_jii

kimberwee said:


> We are thinking about going the last weekend in September this year (DD has a school break) so I hope that we can catch a party. Does anyone know if the first party of the season is insanely crowded?



I think it depends on your perspectives and expectations.  I've gone to the first party the last two years and found that they were busy (i.e., rides were not walk-on), but not insanely crowded.  I was able to find a place for the Cavalcade and fireworks without feeling like I had to be there an hour ahead of time.  My family doesn't go for the rides or character meet and greets, so we manage to see both Cavalcades, the fireworks, and do some trick-or-treating.  I think if you have the opportunity to go, it is fun (as long as you go with the understanding that there will be crowds and lines).


----------



## crystal1313

Hi!  We are thinking of trying one of the parties this year for the first time.  We have tow boys (3 & 5) and we are all going to dress like Tron!  LOL.  Anyway, does anyone know when they will release the party dates?  Thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Hi!  We are thinking of trying one of the parties this year for the first time.  We have tow boys (3 & 5) and we are all going to dress like Tron!  LOL.  Anyway, does anyone know when they will release the party dates?  Thank you!



*crystal1313 -*

Hello and welcome!  

The dates for the party will most likely pop up somewhere on the Annual Pass section of the Disneyland website between late May and mid-June.  But Disney has a habit of switching things up just when we think we have their patterns nailed down, though!  If I recall correctly, I think that the party dates showed up on the website a little bit later in 2012 than they had in the previous couple of years.

If there is going to be any kind of 'new' highlight or element added to the parties' activities, it is possible that the Disney Parks Blog could do a story even sooner than May/June - like, say, for example, if a whole new Halloween parade was being added in or something, they'd want to start getting the word out about it to lure visitors into planning Halloween Time trips.  

Otherwise, the dates generally show up on the AP site first because AP holders (along with Disney Visa card holders and Disney Vacation Club members) can purchase the tickets ahead of when they go on sale to the general public.  So I would say that we should know the dates by June, if not before, and the advance tickets should go on sale shortly thereafter.  

I am guessing that the party will begin on Friday, September 27th and end on Thursday, October 31.  It will be held on every Friday during that time frame, and will likely take place on most Tuesdays as well (with the exception of a possible Monday or Wednesday replacing one or two of the Tuesdays).


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Just chiming in, because I am really really tempted to do a quickie trip this year (which means less than 6 days in the parks)... DD gets a 3 day weekend October 11-13th... so I am considering pulling her from school early enough on the 10th to catch a flight down (or the whole day, who knows)--that is a Thursday.  Then we could hit the parks a bit, and have Friday (and the Friday party) and Saturday in the parks (yes, I know it will be very busy), and Sunday morning... and then we can fly home in the afternoon to get ready for school on Monday.

I did the math... we could do a 4 day hopper, PPH with a view... and it would run: $1862 plus party tix ~$120 for the two of us right?  $1982... plus food etc $100 for the full days and $50 for the two short days... 
$2182, plus plane fare which I can usually get for $400 or less for the two of us... $2582... wow... yeah, it kills me how much I love to stay onsite!!

Oh boy... what is crazy, is this is barely cheaper than the 6 days we did for 3 of us in December... amazing how a couple extra days and an extra person isn't really that much in the grand scheme of things...

Will be watching the thread and continuing to scheme!


----------



## dolphingirl47

There is a slight chance that I will get a little bonus trip to Disneyland right at the beginning of the Halloween season. Our original plan had been to head for WDW during the Halloween season and combine this with a cruise out of Galveston. However, they are offering great deals on the May Panama Canal cruise and DH has said that if they offer the same kind of deals for the September cruise, I can book it. This would mean that we would have a full day at Disneyland on September 13th.

Corinna


----------



## Vala

I'm definitely back on board this year as well. Coming in October 15, staying until the 29th or 30th. Hotel is already booked. Can't wait - it's been way too long!


----------



## msbatchelor5

SM and Haunted Mansion in their "Halloween" theming are open during that day and not just for the parties right?


----------



## Kathymford

msbatchelor5 said:


> SM and Haunted Mansion in their "Halloween" theming are open during that day and not just for the parties right?



Correct. Once the overlays are done, they are open that way at all times.


----------



## wanderinaussie

Hi all,

Im a bit of a neewbie here but i have a few questions, i've trawled through all of the previous halloween posts but cant find what i'm looking for or the info is a couple of years out of date (or i've been too distracted by all of the amazing photos on here that i may have missed it )

My 11yo cousin and i are making the trek to the states from Australia in late Oct and he really wants to go trick or treating, but being from Aust. we have never done this before and i'm not too keen on walking around random streets when i'm not 100% sure what the etiquette is. So i had the (maybe crazy) idea of doing the MHP on halloween night. I know i read that it gets sold out but don't they have a smaller capacity during the parties? Does anyone know what the maximum is? This is my 4th trip to DL but the 11yo 1st so i don't really mind if we don't make it on all the rides but we would like to do the ones that a 11yo will find most interesting  Also do they still issue fastpasses during the party?

What i was aming to do is by a single park ticket for the day before halloween that we will use for CA then we will buy a ticket to MHP for halloween day and spend it in DL starting from 3pm (or whatever time they say we are allowed to enter this year). So that we have the morning free to relax and prepare for the long night. Is this crazy??? Also does any one know if World of Colour still runs at this time? I know the have the halloween theme fireworks but is that just in DL?

Thanks for any help you can give and sorry if these questions have been answered but i missed it.


----------



## Eeee-va

wanderinaussie said:


> My 11yo cousin and i are making the trek to the states from Australia in late Oct and he really wants to go trick or treating, but being from Aust. we have never done this before and i'm not too keen on walking around random streets when i'm not 100% sure what the etiquette is. So i had the (maybe crazy) idea of doing the MHP on halloween night. I know i read that it gets sold out but don't they have a smaller capacity during the parties? Does anyone know what the maximum is? This is my 4th trip to DL but the 11yo 1st so i don't really mind if we don't make it on all the rides but we would like to do the ones that a 11yo will find most interesting  Also do they still issue fastpasses during the party?



I'm an American and I'm not sure I'd take a child trick-or-treating, even in my own neighborhood. It seems like most neighborhoods where I am (Arizona) it's just not something most people do much anymore. (Though Arizona is a big state and I'm sure there are many neighborhoods where people trick-or-treat. I just don't know of any.)

I definitely would not take a child in a neighborhood to trick-or-treat in another state!

But doing the Halloween Party on Halloween night (and yes, trick-or-treating there) is a great idea!  We (4 adults) went Halloween night last year.  Plan for crowds--expectations will have a lot to do with how much you enjoy the trip--but we didn't find them to be too bad. (I was expecting crowds to be absolutely terrible, which is probably why they felt OK to me.) Stay away from Main Street around party start time, and unless you want to see the atmosphere (like the pianist at the Golden Horseshoe) don't get in a trick-or-treat line if it looks too long. They'll be less crowded as the party wears on.

They did NOT issue Fastpasses during the party last year.  But you are free to get them for the 3 hours before the party (party was from 6-11 PM; you could get in at 3 PM with your party ticket). We were able to get TWO sets of Fastpasses for Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy before the party started! Halloween is a weekday so the park probably won't be too bad from 3-6 PM. Don't waste it.

During our trip, we were able to nearly fill our bags with candy, meet a villain, see the Halloween Cavalcade (short parade), get our pictures taken a couple times, eat a sit-down meal at Cafe Orleans, see Billy Hill and the Hillbillies and the Halloween Round-Up (before the party started), and ride quite a few rides, in our 8 hours. Definitely set your priorities because lines may be longer than expected. If you want a view of fireworks from the castle, you probably need to set aside a chunk of time for that, too--it will take a while just to get to the viewing area. (We'd already seen them in 2010 so they weren't a priority for us.)



wanderinaussie said:


> What i was aming to do is by a single park ticket for the day before halloween that we will use for CA then we will buy a ticket to MHP for halloween day and spend it in DL starting from 3pm (or whatever time they say we are allowed to enter this year). So that we have the morning free to relax and prepare for the long night. Is this crazy??? Also does any one know if World of Colour still runs at this time? I know the have the halloween theme fireworks but is that just in DL?



I wish I'd spent more time in DCA my last trip (2-day hoppers and the party).  In fact, I'm planning to remedy that by taking a 1-day trip to DCA in March.  So for YOU, a single park ticket to DCA the day before Halloween is probably a great idea! 

I don't know your cousin to know if he'll prefer DCA (arguably the two most intense thrill rides at DLR; Cars Land) or wish he had more time in DL. Last year, there was World of Color in DCA (NOT Halloween at all) and a movie preview for Frankenweenie (which won't be there this year of course), as well as an exhibit of figures used in the making of the stop-motion film. And Duffy dresses in a pumpkin shirt.  I don't know of any other Halloween offerings at DCA, but who knows? Maybe next year will be different.

If you can go the day AFTER Halloween instead of the day BEFORE Halloween, you could upgrade to a park hopper later if you decided you needed more DL time. But it sounds like you'd be tired after closing down the parks on Halloween, and I don't blame you. (In 2012 I believe the hours were 10 AM until 8 PM, so if that holds up, you could probably squeeze in your 8 hours of sleep if you were lucky, though.)

Have a great trip!


----------



## Sherry E

wanderinaussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im a bit of a neewbie here but i have a few questions, i've trawled through all of the previous halloween posts but cant find what i'm looking for or the info is a couple of years out of date (or i've been too distracted by all of the amazing photos on here that i may have missed it )
> 
> My 11yo cousin and i are making the trek to the states from Australia in late Oct and he really wants to go trick or treating, but being from Aust. we have never done this before and i'm not too keen on walking around random streets when i'm not 100% sure what the etiquette is. So i had the (maybe crazy) idea of doing the MHP on halloween night. I know i read that it gets sold out but don't they have a smaller capacity during the parties? Does anyone know what the maximum is? This is my 4th trip to DL but the 11yo 1st so i don't really mind if we don't make it on all the rides but we would like to do the ones that a 11yo will find most interesting  Also do they still issue fastpasses during the party?
> 
> What i was aming to do is by a single park ticket for the day before halloween that we will use for CA then we will buy a ticket to MHP for halloween day and spend it in DL starting from 3pm (or whatever time they say we are allowed to enter this year). So that we have the morning free to relax and prepare for the long night. Is this crazy??? Also does any one know if World of Colour still runs at this time? I know the have the halloween theme fireworks but is that just in DL?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give and sorry if these questions have been answered but i missed it.



Hi, there and welcome, *wanderinaussie*!

Eeee-va gave you some great information.  I will throw in some additional thoughts.

Don't worry about asking questions that may or may not have already been asked/answered.  It happens all the time on discussion boards like these, on all sorts of subjects.  We try to put as much info out there as possible, but people will inevitably miss things or simply not have time to read everything so it's expected that a lot of the same questions will come up.  This specific thread was started just last year when we hit the page limit on the previous Halloween Superthread, and the information for Mickey's Halloween Party (in the dedicated MHP post on Page 1) is from last year's party.  When we get official information about this year's party I will replace it.

Yes, the Halloween Screams fireworks are only at Disneyland and there are no special Halloween nighttime shows of any kind at DCA (at least, there have not been any thus far).  As Eeee-va explained, there was not much in the way of Halloween-ish decor or highlights in California Adventure last year (although, in the past, DCA has had some fun things like "Candy Corn Acres," which appears to be gone forever).  

What I heard last year - and this is not confirmed and not official - was that Disney/Team Disney Anaheim wanted to keep Cars Land and Buena Vista Street "as is" for as long as possible to let people fully get to experience those two new areas in their original states (since they both only opened up in June 2012, and Halloween Time starts in September), and then unveil the big Christmas holiday decorations packages (which were absolutely wonderful!).  

But, supposedly, this year we may begin to see a bit more of Halloween popping up in DCA in the Fall.  I don't know if this just means decorations only, or if it means some sort of special Halloween 'event' or overlay (like the long-rumored Toy Story Midway Mania overlay, for which Mr. Potato Head apparently recorded Halloween and Christmas dialogue years ago).  

Disney never treats Halloween with as much love - and pageantry - as it does the holiday season, but I know they could figure out something fun and creative to do with Cars Land for Halloween if they wanted to!  And they could use a vintage Halloween theme on Buena Vista Street!

The parties sell out - last year they seemed to sell out faster and/or more of the nights sold out than we expected - and I don't think we are entirely certain of how many tickets are sold, though there has been speculation.  I think that, last year, more tickets were sold than in previous years - that's my guess - and all of the parties still sold out (all 11 nights).  I _think_ the very last party to sell out was one of the Tuesday parties, towards the end of October.

So the parties may or may not seem really crowded to you (everyone has a different perception of what "crowded" is to them, and different expectations), but they won't seem empty either.  There will be a lot of people at the parties and many of them will be congregated in certain congested areas, especially if Disney limits access to the Villains in the daytime again, as they did last year, and makes them more available at the parties!  Some folks said that the character meet & greet lines last year were too long.

Anyway, again, welcome aboard and stay tuned as we discuss any breaking Halloween Time-related news as it trickles out through the course of the coming months!


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Just chiming in, because I am really really tempted to do a quickie trip this year (which means less than 6 days in the parks)... DD gets a 3 day weekend October 11-13th... so I am considering pulling her from school early enough on the 10th to catch a flight down (or the whole day, who knows)--that is a Thursday.  Then we could hit the parks a bit, and have Friday (and the Friday party) and Saturday in the parks (yes, I know it will be very busy), and Sunday morning... and then we can fly home in the afternoon to get ready for school on Monday.
> 
> I did the math... we could do a 4 day hopper, PPH with a view... and it would run: $1862 plus party tix ~$120 for the two of us right?  $1982... plus food etc $100 for the full days and $50 for the two short days...
> $2182, plus plane fare which I can usually get for $400 or less for the two of us... $2582... wow... yeah, it kills me how much I love to stay onsite!!
> 
> Oh boy... what is crazy, is this is barely cheaper than the 6 days we did for 3 of us in December... amazing how a couple extra days and an extra person isn't really that much in the grand scheme of things...
> 
> Will be watching the thread and continuing to scheme!



*Mommy2PrincessAbby -*

Scheme away!

I'm glad you joined in!  By the way, did you ever finish your December TR?  I know you started it - and I put a link to it in the TR section of the brand new ("Under Construction") Christmas Superthread - but I wasn't sure if it had been completed.  Off the top of my head I was trying to remember as many holiday TR's as I could to add the links to that section, but I know I left out a lot.  I'm going to have to put on my thinking cap again and try to remember whose holiday Trip Reports I left out.

And I totally know what you mean about staying onsite.  It's an expensive and impractical (and not always feasible) preference, but I think that once a family/group/person stays onsite for several trips in a row it is hard to not stay onsite for subsequent trips!  For me, it totally enhances and adds to my experience to stay onsite.  I can't always swing it - and if I can't, then I will just go home at the end of the night.  But it really makes my trip more complete to stay at one of the Disney hotels.  





dolphingirl47 said:


> There is a slight chance that I will get a little bonus trip to Disneyland right at the beginning of the Halloween season. Our original plan had been to head for WDW during the Halloween season and combine this with a cruise out of Galveston. However, they are offering great deals on the May Panama Canal cruise and DH has said that if they offer the same kind of deals for the September cruise, I can book it. This would mean that we would have a full day at Disneyland on September 13th.
> 
> Corinna



Hello, *Corinna* - and Happy New Year to you (is is too late to be saying Happy New Year?)!

I'm glad to hear that you may be getting in a short Halloween visit in September.  I hope it works out.  I remember you had previously told me that you didn't think a Halloween trip would be in the works for a while, and the expected Disneyland Christmas trip is not happening until 2014, correct? 

September 13th will be an interesting day.  Isn't that day a part of the Limited Time Magic highlights, with a special Villains theme or something?  So I wonder if Disney will let the Villains loose on 9/13 but then keep the access to them limited once again throughout the rest of the season, except for at the parties?  



Vala said:


> I'm definitely back on board this year as well. Coming in October 15, staying until the 29th or 30th. Hotel is already booked. Can't wait - it's been way too long!



Hello, *Vala*!

That's right - you were not able to do a Halloween trip last year, were you?  I can't recall the details, but didn't you have to skip it in 2012?  Plans fell through or something?

Anyway, knowing what a big Halloween Time fan you are I'm glad that you have a new trip in the works!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *Corinna* - and Happy New Year to you (is is too late to be saying Happy New Year?)!
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you may be getting in a short Halloween visit in September.  I hope it works out.  I remember you had previously told me that you didn't think a Halloween trip would be in the works for a while, and the expected Disneyland Christmas trip is not happening until 2014, correct?
> 
> September 13th will be an interesting day.  Isn't that day is part of the Limited Time Magic highlights, with a special Villains theme or something?  So I wonder if Disney will let the Villains loose on 9/13 but then keep the access to them limited once again throughout the rest of the season, except for at the parties?



Happy New Year to you, too. You are absolutely right. My Christmas trip is planned for November 2014. I really hope that the quick trip in September works out. I thought that it being a Friday the 13th I should be in with a good chance that this is the beginning of the Halloween season. The Villains would be the icing on the cake. The only villains I have encountered so far are the Queen of Heart, Captain Hook and Mr Smee. I did not even dare to dream that I would get to Disneyland for Halloween season in the foreseeable future.

Corinna


----------



## msbatchelor5

Kathymford said:
			
		

> Correct. Once the overlays are done, they are open that way at all times.



Thank you. 

We are hoping for a trip Sept. 11-18

Hope by the weekend those will be open. 

I totally forgot about the "13th hour" limited time magic promo. Will be interesting being in DL & WDW. (I'm a CM there. Ha!)


----------



## Dancind

Planning our first trip to DL during the Halloween season. Trying for either Sept. 24 for 4 nights, or Oct. 5 for 4 nights. We own DVC at WDW, and want to book the Villas at GC at the 7 month window.

Thinking we would have better luck getting the VGC booking in September. Do you all think the overlays etc will all be in place if we go in September? DD and friend might want to do a Halloween party, do you think the chances are good there will be one on Sept. 27? 

We usually go to Food & Wine at WDW this time of year. Never know what the events will be there for our dates4either!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm pretty sure that the Halloween time decorations should be up by then, as the "official" start of the Halloween season is traditionally between the 14th to 21st of Sept. I can't confirm this, as I haven't been to DL during that time since 2011, but am pretty sure about it. I know that Sherry can confirm the dates. I don't know if there will be a MHP during that time, and we probably won't know until May/June when TDA starts releasing more info about the party dates. But looking at a calendar, I would say it's a distinct possibility. Sherry is our wizard of all things Halloween time, and perhaps she can give you some more insight on this than I can, as she's the one who keeps up to date and current on it. Hope that this helps.


----------



## wanderinaussie

Thanks to Eeee-va and Sherry E for your help. I can breath a bit easier now that someone has confirmed my idea is not too crazy. Looking forward to getting a lot of use out of these boards over the next 8 months. I know it's my fourth time but it still feels like it could be my first.

Everyone needs a little Disney in their Soul


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *Vala*!
> 
> That's right - you were not able to do a Halloween trip last year, were you?  I can't recall the details, but didn't you have to skip it in 2012?  Plans fell through or something?
> 
> Anyway, knowing what a big Halloween Time fan you are I'm glad that you have a new trip in the works!



Yes, I had to skip my US trip last year because things fell through. But we did make it to Paris for Halloween in the end. While I met some exciting characters there - you probably recall how much of a character nut I am - nothing beats Halloween at home in California.


----------



## crystal1313

Thank you for all the help!  My husband has a question about costume rules.  We are dressing like TRON, and he wants to wear a helmet.  Is that allowed?  Anyone have a link to the rules for costumes?  TIA!


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Thank you for all the help!  My husband has a question about costume rules.  We are dressing like TRON, and he wants to wear a helmet.  Is that allowed?  Anyone have a link to the rules for costumes?  TIA!



*crystal1313 -*

I could be wrong, but I am pretty sure the helmet should be allowed.  I don't see why it wouldn't be.  There are so many other costumes that I have seen at the parties (which cover people's heads), and I'm sure other people wear helmets too.

I cannot find the costume guidelines offhand (I've checked a few places, but they are probably somewhere I haven't checked), but I recall that someone posted them at one point - probably in a totally different thread.

I wonder if the map from the 2012 parties has some tiny print anywhere on the back of it with the costume guidelines.


----------



## crystal1313

^Thank you!  We can't find any info about it either.  I guess if worse came to worse, he could remove it and still look good without it =)


----------



## danaesacto

crystal1313 said:


> Thank you for all the help!  My husband has a question about costume rules.  We are dressing like TRON, and he wants to wear a helmet.  Is that allowed?  Anyone have a link to the rules for costumes?  TIA!



Here is a previous post talking about costumes with the link to disney site...  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2759403


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

Does Fantasmic! play during the Friday Halloween parties?


----------



## figment_jii

DreamtheImpossible said:


> Does Fantasmic! play during the Friday Halloween parties?



Sorry, no, the parties have historically started at either 6 pm or 7 pm (depending on the day of the week) and on those nights, there is no Fantasmic!.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> I cannot find the costume guidelines offhand (I've checked a few places, but they are probably somewhere I haven't checked), but I recall that someone posted them at one point - probably in a totally different thread.



I think you can wear a helmet, as long as you're not trying to look like Tron in the newer movie (where he looks like he's wearing a motorcycle helmet).  From last year's (2012) tickets:



> Costume Information: All event attendee's - including adults - may dress in their favorite Halloween costume and must follow these and other guidelines as determined solely by Disney:
> 
> Costumes should be child-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive, or violent.
> Guests may wear masks.  However, masks must not obstruct vision, and eyes must be visible at all times.
> Costumes should not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
> Guests that dress like Disney Characters may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
> Costumes should not drag on the ground.
> Costumes should not contain any weapons which resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
> Guest of all ages may only wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween Treat event to which they have a valid ticket.  During normal Park operating hours, costumes are only permitted for Guests ages nine and younger.


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> I think you can wear a helmet, as long as you're not trying to look like Tron in the newer movie (where he looks like he's wearing a motorcycle helmet).  From last year's (2012) tickets:



Excellent!  Thank you, *figment_jii*!  I have no clue what I did with my last party ticket stub (it must be buried in a pile somewhere), and I knew that the costume info was listed somewhere.  Of course, the links to the DLR Halloween Time/MHP pages are now useless because we're in a totally different season, so last year's MHP link just takes me to a regular DLR page - and that was one of the places I tried to check, along with our own site here (wdwinfo.com)!

Luckily we have a great group of DIS'ers (like you) both here and in the Christmas Superthread who will usually come through with info when we need it!


----------



## Vala

I actually saw someone in a really cool Tron costume (old style) at the Halloween party in 2010. So yes, it should be allowed.


----------



## crystal1313

Thank you everyone!  I really appreciate all of your help!!!


----------



## Jenn1116

Hi guys.  This might be a little early but I'm going with DD9 and Grams and Gramps this year and I would love love love to get us costumed up. I think I may be met with some resistence, though. I could use some help with ideas on a set of four characters that can be done with REALLY SIMPLE costumes.


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

I'm looking at going to the Land the 7-11th of October! 

Just a few q's.. 

Tuesday or Friday for the Halloween party? Friday is our last day in the parks!!! We'll be missing the fireworks and Fantasmic, which is a little sad, but I've seen them before. 

Park Crowds the 2nd week in October? I know I have 5 days, but I've always gone in September when there were *really* low crowds!!

Weather? 

And finally, any chance that Thunder Mountain will be done early?


----------



## seadd67

Jenn1116 said:


> Hi guys.  This might be a little early but I'm going with DD9 and Grams and Gramps this year and I would love love love to get us costumed up. I think I may be met with some resistence, though. I could use some help with ideas on a set of four characters that can be done with REALLY SIMPLE costumes.



Go all out!!, i got the same resistance from my DS, he did not want to dress up, i went In with all fours, and love it(I dress as a Seattle Mariner baseball player). He matter of fact said he kind of wish he dress up, but he Is 19yo so its a little to much on the un-cool side LOL. This year(we will be at WDW for MNSSHP) he said again he was not going to dress up(his GF Is going this year,so i am hopeing i can talk her and him into it,but if not i will again be the lone Ranger???? hay there's a costume Idea, the lone Ranger??


----------



## DisFam95

Just booked our first family trip to DL Oct 10-15!! I've been once w my BFF and the fam has been to WDW many times. I was really impressed w DL and was concerned it could not beat WDW. I loved it. 

Hoping there will be a Halloween party while we're there!  Need to start thinking costumes. Looking forward to dates coming out.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

DisFam95 said:


> Just booked our first family trip to DL Oct 10-15!! I've been once w my BFF and the fam has been to WDW many times. I was really impressed w DL and was concerned it could not beat WDW. I loved it.
> 
> Hoping there will be a Halloween party while we're there!  Need to start thinking costumes. Looking forward to dates coming out.



there sould be one on the 11th as well as the 15th.


----------



## mommamonster

Hi all, we just booked our trip for October 20-23 and I am soooooo excited 

We took our kids on their first trip to Disneyland last summer and we are all hooked! I loved reading this thread and the countdown photo posts were AMAZING so thank you for that , I look forward to this year's countdown.


----------



## redheadtove

We are heading to Disneyland Oct 6th- Oct 12 !!! Only 236 days away!!!  This will be my 3rd trip and the first time I have taken my daughters who are 14 and 9 together. I have taken them separate for their 7th birthdays. Also my Mom is coming with us and this will be her FIRST TIME EVER!!! I have never been there at Halloween and I don't have a clue what to expect. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. I just have to decide on the hotel now.. Was thinking The Fairfield or the Best Western Park Place... Oh the choices!!!


----------



## Kilala

I going to both the MNSSP and MHP this year. I'm so excited


----------



## dolphingirl47

I took the plunge today and changed my vacation time from October to September so this makes my quick Disneyland trip more likely. I have tried to book a Studio at VGC for September 12th and 13th today, but could only waitlist them. We will see how this goes. If not I will try to see if I can get a decent rate at either Paradise Pier or the Disneyland Hotel nearer the time.

Corinna


----------



## mommamonster

redheadtove said:


> We are heading to Disneyland Oct 6th- Oct 12 !!! Only 236 days away!!!  This will be my 3rd trip and the first time I have taken my daughters who are 14 and 9 together. I have taken them separate for their 7th birthdays. Also my Mom is coming with us and this will be her FIRST TIME EVER!!! I have never been there at Halloween and I don't have a clue what to expect. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. I just have to decide on the hotel now.. Was thinking The *Fairfield* or the Best Western Park Place... Oh the choices!!!



We stayed at the Fairfield Inn last year and we loved it, super easy for us to walk to the parks, nice clean room, great experience. We are trying a new hotel/motel because we get the 3rd night free and needed to budget so I hope the Carousel Inn is as nice as Fairfield was.

This is our first Halloween trip as well, reading this thread definitely answered a lot of my questions and inspired me to save money for the party and all the fun Halloween goodies!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Completed our first Christmas DL trip in 2012. No we are booked for our 1st Halloween time trip September 28 - October 4. Celebrating our 18th anniversary by staying on site for the first time at PPH .

Hi Sherry - looks like we are going for Halloween this year and am hoping to see DCA decorated like in years past. What do you think will happen to celebrate Halloween this year? Any chance the party will move back to DCA? World of Color changes? Curious to know what your thinking.

Kris


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

redheadtove said:


> We are heading to Disneyland Oct 6th- Oct 12 !!! Only 236 days away!!!  This will be my 3rd trip and the first time I have taken my daughters who are 14 and 9 together. I have taken them separate for their 7th birthdays. Also my Mom is coming with us and this will be her FIRST TIME EVER!!! I have never been there at Halloween and I don't have a clue what to expect. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. I just have to decide on the hotel now.. Was thinking The Fairfield or the Best Western Park Place... Oh the choices!!!



We are going the 7-12th!!! 

I've stayed at the Fairfield, I liked it!


----------



## Kristina

Hi everyone ! This is a great day for me because I'm beginning my Disneyland planning today ! Well actually I've always got things on the go, documents of food I must eat for the most part. With pictures lol! However I need to pick my dates so this is big! The big question is of course, when does Halloween time begin? I'll be in LA for about a month or so but ugh, unless I get an annual pass I've got 5 days to do the parks so I want to go when all the attractions are up and running! Two years ago you all helped me loads when I went for my birthday in Sept. and that was fine then that Haunted and Space were down because I just had to be in Disneyland, you know? 

This year I'm thinking of October but if it begins earlier I'll come earlier . I AM SO EXCITED haha!!


----------



## Sherry E

Kristina said:


> Hi everyone ! This is a great day for me because I'm beginning my Disneyland planning today ! Well actually I've always got things on the go, documents of food I must eat for the most part. With pictures lol! However I need to pick my dates so this is big! The big question is of course, when does Halloween time begin? I'll be in LA for about a month or so but ugh, unless I get an annual pass I've got 5 days to do the parks so I want to go when all the attractions are up and running! Two years ago you all helped me loads when I went for my birthday in Sept. and that was fine then that Haunted and Space were down because I just had to be in Disneyland, you know?
> 
> This year I'm thinking of October but if it begins earlier I'll come earlier . I AM SO EXCITED haha!!



*Kristina -*

Welcome back to the thread!  I don't know if you were aware, but I replied to you when I saw you recently post in the "Any Breaking Bad Fans?" thread, over in the Community section of the board.  When I saw your name in that thread I instantly remembered you from posting in my Halloween Superthread a while back!  (I have a good memory!)

There is supposed to be a Villains event at DL on Friday, September 13th, which is part of the "Limited Time Magic" deal that is happening all year.  I don't know if this means that the official start of Halloween Time will be on 9/13, or if Disney will do what it has done with the Christmas/holiday season for the last 2 years and begin Halloween Time on a Monday (like 9/16).  It could even begin as late as 9/20.  It could largely have to do with what kinds of events are in store for this year's Halloween festivities, if there is anything new happening, etc.

In any case, if you want to attend Mickey's Halloween Party I think you'd have a better chance of waiting until late September or early October, as I suspect the earliest date the party could start would be 9/27, and the latest start date for the MHP would be 10/4.


----------



## awdsmama

I may be on information overload so please forgive me if this is a redundent question. 

I know you have to buy a ticket for the evening halloween parties. 

I thought I read that party ticket-holders are allowed entrance to DL 3yrs before the party begins.  

Does this mean you do not need a valid park ticket that day? All you need is a party ticket?


----------



## Sherry E

awdsmama said:


> I may be on information overload so please forgive me if this is a redundent question.
> 
> I know you have to buy a ticket for the evening halloween parties.
> 
> I thought I read that party ticket-holders are allowed entrance to DL 3yrs before the party begins.
> 
> Does this mean you do not need a valid park ticket that day? All you need is a party ticket?



*awdsmama -*

This is how it's gone for the last few years (keep in mind that it's always possible it could change):

You're correct.  The specific party ticket holders can get into the park in which the party will be held 3 hours ahead of time.  All they will need is the party ticket itself to take advantage of that benefit.  No extra park ticket is needed.

For example, if the party is starting at 6 p.m. in Disneyland, then all people who buy a party ticket can get into Disneyland at 3 p.m. with only their party ticket.  If the party starts at 7 p.m., ticket holders can get in at 4 p.m.

If you want to get into the park earlier in the day (before the 3 p.m. or 4 p.m. entry time), or visit California Adventure, of course you will need a separate park ticket(s).

Also, keep in mind that those 3 extra hours allowed to party guests will be 'overlap time,' in which other park guests (everyone who is already in the park earlier in the day and may not be attending the party) will still be there.  So it can get pretty crowded during those 3 hours until the non-party guests vacate the park.


----------



## awdsmama

PERFECT, thank you! 

DS got a bit overwhelmed with 5 days of park time last year so I was going to plan a "no-park day" this year...sounds like we could do the Halloween party on that day and STILL get some park time in!  Thanks


----------



## seadd67

5 days of park time, I know it may be overload for your DS, but It sounds so much fun we did 4 days last Sept when we went for MNSSHP(only one day for the event) it seem on the lighter side,5 or six seem about right


----------



## Kristina

Sherry E said:


> *Kristina -*
> 
> Welcome back to the thread!  I don't know if you were aware, but I replied to you when I saw you recently post in the "Any Breaking Bad Fans?" thread, over in the Community section of the board.  When I saw your name in that thread I instantly remembered you from posting in my Halloween Superthread a while back!  (I have a good memory!)



You do have a good memory!!  I don't lol! I haven't been back to the Breaking Bad thread simply because I was afraid of spoilers but Wow that you remembered me ! 
Thank you for answering, now I have some idea and can decide when to come. I'll probably aim for more October since this trip is more geared to my best friends birthday and that's fine. I'm so excited because I love Halloween!!  My friend has 2 kids so perhaps we will do a party with them. I know they've never done it before even though they are local. 

Sherry or anyone else, have you heard any gossip regarding perhaps a longer pass than the 5 day hoppers that are offered now? 2 years ago, even though a few of the major attractions were down getting ready for Halloween and Cars Land not yet open, I visited for 4 days and still needed more time, and didn't even get to stroll DTD like I wanted to. I don't know how that happened, I probably walked slow with my old lady legs but still! I need more Disney days ! Next year I'm headed to WDW so an annual pass would not be a good deal, and I live in Sweden to boot which makes it even more difficult to just pop over lol!


----------



## awdsmama

seadd67 said:


> 5 days of park time, I know it may be overload for your DS, but It sounds so much fun we did 4 days last Sept when we went for MNSSHP(only one day for the event) it seem on the lighter side,5 or six seem about right



Believe me, I was fine with it haha.  We didn't take afternoon breaks though because he'd insist he was fine.  So I think that contributed. Plus he's a water baby by nature and wanted more pool time ;-)


----------



## Kilala

I can't believe it. I'm going to both the MNSSP and MHP this year. I will have some costume designs up for my costumes for this year by this weekend if not sooner.


----------



## PixiDustDears

I am so in the mood for Halloween!  We have an upcoming trip for Spring Break and then I get to plan 2 Halloween trips!!! (one for family and one for work).  Can anyone tell me which week in Oct.  (most likely a Wednesday or Thursday) could be the least busy?  I know it's all guess work but any info is better than nothing.  Thanks!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

PixiDustDears said:


> I am so in the mood for Halloween!  We have an upcoming trip for Spring Break and then I get to plan 2 Halloween trips!!! (one for family and one for work).  Can anyone tell me which week in Oct.  (most likely a Wednesday or Thursday) could be the least busy?  I know it's all guess work but any info is better than nothing.  Thanks!!



Your best bet is Wednesday for lower crowds. However, the closer you get to Halloween, the busier it's going to get


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I got a "what would you do?" question.

We are driving down most the way on Thrusday October 10 and staying at a motel about an hour or so away.  On the morning of the 11th we check into the DLH (our first time).  We check out on Tuesday the 15th.   We are doing the Halloween party (if things are like last year) on the 11th.  So are options are:

1) play at the the hotel/pool until it's time to get ready for the party, and get a three day park hopper for the 12th, 13th, and 14th.

2) get a four day hopper, play at the parks on the 11th, change for the party that night.

3) do play 1, but get a four day hopper and get in some more park time on the 15th before going home.

I'm thinking a mix of 1 and 3.  I don't know what time DH wants to head for home.  So, start with plan 1 and if DH says we have time to play add the fourth day.  Having never stayed at any of the DL resorts, I want to enjoy them and get our moneys worth.  So we may play at the hotel the morning of the 11th and the 15th.  Maybe do Goofy's kitchen in the morning of the 15th has a "last hurrah".


----------



## awdsmama

*bumping for the member looking for Halloween info (darn search feature come back!)


----------



## Eeee-va

Goofy_Mom said:


> I got a "what would you do?" question.
> 
> We are driving down most the way on Thrusday October 10 and staying at a motel about an hour or so away.  On the morning of the 11th we check into the DLH (our first time).  We check out on Tuesday the 15th.   We are doing the Halloween party (if things are like last year) on the 11th.  So are options are:
> 
> 1) play at the the hotel/pool until it's time to get ready for the party, and get a three day park hopper for the 12th, 13th, and 14th.
> 
> 2) get a four day hopper, play at the parks on the 11th, change for the party that night.
> 
> 3) do play 1, but get a four day hopper and get in some more park time on the 15th before going home.



3 would be my favorite--the cost to add a 4th day is small compared to the cost of days 1-3. But if you need to leave early on the 15th then that's no good. 

I would keep an eye on ticket prices--it's possible (likely, even) that they'll go up between now and October. Depending on how much they go up, you may have substantial savings if you buy 4 days before the increase, than if you buy 3 days and then pay (full price as of October) to upgrade to 4 days. (This is assuming you have the budget to buy your tickets in advance, of course. I think tickets sometimes go up in June.)


----------



## Kristina

Hi everyone! It's been a manic few days here as I'm dying, just dying to visit Disney and have been pricing up additional trips to WDW and DLRP but who am I kidding? I'm lucky to be going to LA and Disneyland in 6 months as it is ! 

I've been looking at flights and realised it's best I get them now so I've been trying to pick my dates and my Disneyland dates and I had a thought.

I will be visiting Disneyland for Halloween Time but I wonder when the Christmas decorations go up at Disneyland? I'll be in LA around 5 weeks give or take and although I'll be visiting DL around say, Mon. Oct 7 or perhaps begin on tuesday instead for 3 days I'll still have 2 more days on my hopper. 

I plan to use the remaining 2 days around the 20th Oct. sometime or perhaps I'll visit on a weekend depending on fireworks even thought crowds will go up. Also important is how long a 5 day hopper is actually good for. 

However if the Christmas decorations go up then maybe, just maybe I'll splurge for a seperate ticket, 6th day of that too ! I was so upset when they got rid of the longer hoppers that I swore I would never do that but, ugh, I just might since I may not be back until 2015. 

I'm thinking also of getting the shuttle to LAX from the Candy Cane if I do that, that would be so much easier for my friends and would spare the big goodbye at the airport!   However now I'm wondering if the big Disneyland shuttle would pick up there? It's so easy with the Magical Express at WDW.


----------



## Sherry E

Kristina said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a manic few days here as I'm dying, just dying to visit Disney and have been pricing up additional trips to WDW and DLRP but who am I kidding? I'm lucky to be going to LA and Disneyland in 6 months as it is !
> 
> I've been looking at flights and realised it's best I get them now so I've been trying to pick my dates and my Disneyland dates and I had a thought.
> 
> I will be visiting Disneyland for Halloween Time but I wonder when the Christmas decorations go up at Disneyland? I'll be in LA around 5 weeks give or take and although I'll be visiting DL around say, Mon. Oct 7 or perhaps begin on tuesday instead for 3 days I'll still have 2 more days on my hopper.
> 
> I plan to use the remaining 2 days around the 20th Oct. sometime or perhaps I'll visit on a weekend depending on fireworks even thought crowds will go up. Also important is how long a 5 day hopper is actually good for.
> 
> However if the Christmas decorations go up then maybe, just maybe I'll splurge for a seperate ticket, 6th day of that too ! I was so upset when they got rid of the longer hoppers that I swore I would never do that but, ugh, I just might since I may not be back until 2015.
> 
> I'm thinking also of getting the shuttle to LAX from the Candy Cane if I do that, that would be so much easier for my friends and would spare the big goodbye at the airport!   However now I'm wondering if the big Disneyland shuttle would pick up there? It's so easy with the Magical Express at WDW.



Hi, *Kristina*!

I saw your question about when the Christmas decorations go up and had to jump in.  Feel free to join us in the Christmas Superthread too (it's the new thread, as we hit the page limit of the old one): http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3035529.  The first 8 or 9 posts on Page 1 of the thread cover a wide array of holiday information, and so far the new thread is only at 10 pages - so it is not too long to skim through!  

Let me first explain this, because I think a lot of folks get confused about _what_ happens _when_ and they don't realize they could miss certain things - even when the decorations are up --  there's a difference between when the decorations start to go up and when the season officially begins.  And even when the season officially begins, some things are not in effect yet.

This is how it should work (and keep in mind, Disney could always switch things up on us but I am going by previous holiday seasons when giving information):

1.  Sometime in late October the fake snow will appear on the Castle, but the Castle will not be lit up in its "Winter Enchantment" icicle lights until the season officially starts.  Also in late October you should see the decorations go up in New Orleans Square (all of the Mardi Gras Masks and other things). I think that the A Bug's Land decorations might go up a little early too.  You could also see the beginnings of the Toon Town decorations going up;

2.  It's a Small World Holiday will close down in mid-to-late October to get the holiday overlay;

3.  You will begin to see holiday merchandise and even some holiday food items appear even before Halloween rolls around;

4.  As soon as October 31st passes and Halloween Time ends, the more thorough holiday decorations will begin to appear, little by little, every day around both parks.  More Christmas trees will appear.  The windows will get holiday displays.  That sort of thing;

5.  A few days before the official start date of the holiday season, IASW Holiday should open;

6.  *On the official start date of the holiday season - which, this year,* *should be somewhere in the week between Friday, November 8th and Friday, November 15th* - the Winter Castle will light up in icicle lights at night; snow will fall on Main Street (assuming the snow is not held hostage to a party this year); the holiday tour will begin; the holiday parade and holiday fireworks will begin (again, assuming there is not a party this year), and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will be in full swing.  Santa will be at both the JJJ and at the Elias department store on Buena Vista Street.  The Buena Vista Street Bell Ringers will be jingling out some tunes.  Cars Land will be playing holiday songs; all of the BVS and Cars Land gingerbread houses should be in place at the various restaurants; and

7. Right around Thanksgiving weekend the 3 Disney hotels will get their decorations (including gingerbread houses at the GCH restaurants and the gorgeous trees at both the GCH and the PPH) and Downtown Disney will begin playing holiday music.  


So, as you can see, you will see decorations at certain times, but the full seasonal offerings may not be available until at least early to mid-November, if not beyond that.  At the very least, the two parks will be in full holiday mode by 11/15, I would guess...and possibly before that.


----------



## Kristina

Thank you sherri! 
I was hoping you would jump in, and whilst reading your post I just got more and more excited until finally I said to myself ooooh I think I'm going to faint haha !! 
While I don't think I can stick around until Nov. 8th and instead was thinking of Mon the 4th, all the changes that will happen before then are more than enough for me !  Just the thought of New Orleans Square getting it's decorations not to mention holiday merchandise  and food items, and mabye a tree or two ? Well that'll put me over the moon ! Although I am so very excited for Carsland and Buena Vista Street and the thought of Christmas music playing in Carsland, while I've not been yet it does sound really really magical!! 
Thanks for the link to the other thread, I'll give that a peek right now and know that I do believe you've made my day ! Thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

Kristina said:


> Thank you sherri!
> I was hoping you would jump in, and whilst reading your post I just got more and more excited until finally I said to myself ooooh I think I'm going to faint haha !!
> While I don't think I can stick around until Nov. 8th and instead was thinking of Mon the 4th, all the changes that will happen before then are more than enough for me !  Just the thought of New Orleans Square getting it's decorations not to mention holiday merchandise  and food items, and mabye a tree or two ? Well that'll put me over the moon ! Although I am so very excited for Carsland and Buena Vista Street and the thought of Christmas music playing in Carsland, while I've not been yet it does sound really really magical!!
> Thanks for the link to the other thread, I'll give that a peek right now and know that I do believe you've made my day ! Thank you!




*Kristina -*

You're very, very welcome!  I hope all of the info helps.  Thank you for the kind words.

As late as you can delay your November day, the better in terms of being able to see more Christmas-y things.  If November 4th is the only day available, you'll see some things but I'm just not sure how much.

See, if we knew when the official start date of the holiday season was going to be this year (and we probably won't find out until at least May, and more likely mid-summer), that would dictate how much of the decor would be up and running when you're there.

For example, if we knew that the season was going to begin on 11/8, then chances are that most stuff in the parks would be up by 11/4 -- and IASW Holiday could possibly even be open (maybe).

But if the holiday season is beginning on 11/11 or 11/15 this year (and I am kind of thinking 11/8 is too early of a start date), then there probably will not be as much stuff set up on 11/4.

Also, last year there was an ice rink in Downtown Disney from late October all through the holidays.  Seeing as that was in conjunction with the promotion of a movie, I'm not sure if the ice rink will be back again this year or if it was a one-time thing.  

So, you will see some things but it won't be the full holiday experience.  You have to make a plan to come back at some point down the road when the season is in full swing!


----------



## siburdue

Last year DH & I took DGS to MHP on 10/19. Now my BFF wants to go this year. We would get a 5 day park hopper as well as a MHP ticket. I can't remember when they post the party dates, does anyone remember when Disney officially posted them last year?  

Also, I know there are a lot of things going on at Disneyland in October, so not really sure which week would have the lowest attendance, and not sure if there is a calendar of the events (like gay days, etc) where attendance would be higher. Since she wants to stay on site, I would like to figure this out sooner than later and get reservations made, then buy the party tickets later.

Finally, any idea if they will bring the pirates league back? I had a great time doing that last year.

Thanks

Sheri B.


----------



## Sherry E

siburdue said:


> Last year DH & I took DGS to MHP on 10/19. Now my BFF wants to go this year. We would get a 5 day park hopper as well as a MHP ticket. I can't remember when they post the party dates, does anyone remember when Disney officially posted them last year?
> 
> Also, I know there are a lot of things going on at Disneyland in October, so not really sure which week would have the lowest attendance, and not sure if there is a calendar of the events (like gay days, etc) where attendance would be higher. Since she wants to stay on site, I would like to figure this out sooner than later and get reservations made, then buy the party tickets later.
> 
> Finally, any idea if they will bring the pirates league back? I had a great time doing that last year.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sheri B.



Welcome, *Sheri*!

Let's see...I have no idea about the Pirates League.  I think it was pretty popular last year so I don't know why it couldn't be brought back.  But it was a new thing so we have no previous history to go by.

This is what I usually tell people about the party dates and when they will or could be posted - if Disney is going to do something different with the party this year, or add in a new event to the party that needs to be promoted, it is highly possible that we could see a Disney Parks Blog or a Disneyland News press release about it very early on (soon).  If we were to see an early new item about the MHP, the dates would probably be announced in the article.

However, if this year's Halloween parties are going to be business as usual, with no new events or changes, we will probably learn the dates *by late May or early June, at the latest*.  The dates will likely be posted somewhere in the Annual Pass section of the Disneyland website, because the AP holders (as well as Disney Visa holders and Disney Vacation Club members) will be able to pre-purchase the tickets before they go on sale to the general public.

Unless there is a dramatic change in how things take place, the Halloween party should begin on Friday, September 27th or Friday, October 4th.  It will most likely take place on Tuesdays and Fridays from that point on, with the possible exception of a random Monday being a party night instead of one of the Tuesdays.  The party will also take place on Halloween night.  Last year there were 11 party nights.  The previous few years had 10 parties.

There appear to be various school breaks and things happening at least into the first couple of weeks of October, and those breaks affect crowds.  Crowds also pick up in the week of Halloween.  

So I'm not sure if it is safe to say that mid-October would be less crowded than any other time.  It's hard to predict.  Also, if Disney adds in anything new to its overall roster of Halloween season highlights this year (outside of the party itself), that could impact crowds too.  For example, if California Adventure suddenly gets involved in Halloween Time again (like it used to be a few years ago), more people will be curious to come out and see what's new.


----------



## sweethannah

siburdue said:


> Last year DH & I took DGS to MHP on 10/19. Now my BFF wants to go this year. We would get a 5 day park hopper as well as a MHP ticket. I can't remember when they post the party dates, does anyone remember when Disney officially posted them last year?
> 
> Also, I know there are a lot of things going on at Disneyland in October, so not really sure which week would have the lowest attendance, and not sure if there is a calendar of the events (like gay days, etc) where attendance would be higher. Since she wants to stay on site, I would like to figure this out sooner than later and get reservations made, then buy the party tickets later.
> 
> Finally, any idea if they will bring the pirates league back? I had a great time doing that last year.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sheri B.




Last year we were in the Parks from the 26 Sept -03 October. 

It was HOT HOT HOT

We did the Halloween party on the 02 October, a Tuesday and the 2nd Halloween party of the season. 

We specifically booked that week because the Halloween decor would be up, parties would be going on and it would be before Gay days and Utah/Fall breaks. 

Overall we found it a good time to go, no real closures other than Indy's extended one and the crowds were fine. 

The Party seemed crowded but it's because I found it hard to find my way around as I'm not super familiar with it and it was dark 
It was a cool atmosphere, we got tons of candy, and we got to ride lots of favourite rides with little to no wait as people seemed to be focused on candy and character greets to start. The fireworks were a big crush though but it would be a great time to ride or collect more treats. 

One morning we headed straight to NOS it was so quiet I wasn't sure if things we even open, lo and behold Jack was standing there all by himself so we snagged a couple of shots and walked right into HM... where nothing happened while we waited for more people to show up lol

With that said, given how good the rates are for Gay Days I would be ever so tempted to tweak my dates to coincide with those since I haven't heard it affects crowds that much.


----------



## Sherry E

sweethannah said:


> ...With that said, given how good the rates are for Gay Days I would be ever so tempted to tweak my dates to coincide with those since I haven't heard it affects crowds that much.



*sweethannah -*

I was there during the specific Gay Days time frame, though it was in 2008 (when the party was still held in DCA, and when DCA was much more involved in Halloween Time in general).  I went to the first party of the season.  It was also the weekend when Miley Cyrus' 16th birthday party was happening, and that attracted a lot of people.  And it was HOT HOT HOT then too - I was miserable in the heat! 

Things have changed a lot since then, so I can't really use my specific 2008 Gay Days experience as an indicator of what Gay Days crowds would be like now.  But other people still seem to think that Gay Days are a very crowded time.  However, I always find it so interesting how folks interpret crowds in different ways.  What one group or one person thinks is manageable and tolerable, another group or person will think was terribly crowded and unbearable.

I didn't find the 2008 Gay Days attendees to substantially impact crowds in the parks in a really noticeable way until maybe Saturday afternoon/early evening.  Sunday was the day of Miley's party so a lot of the Sunday crowds were there for her.

Again, a lot has changed since my last Gay Days weekend experience so it really doesn't even count.  I wouldn't personally be worried about going during that time because I like to go to either the first or second night of the party.  But other people will avoid Gay Days and the whole first half of October if they can help it!

I went to the second Halloween party of the season (on a Monday night) in 2011, and I honestly cannot recall if that was during Gay Days or not??  The party was pretty crowded, but that doesn't necessarily mean that it was due to Gay Days.  It could have just been a crowded party.


----------



## sweethannah

I know the Gay Day rates are for a while before and after the actual Gay Days in the Parks so maybe I've misinterpreted when the 'not so busy' actually *is*. I can see the weekend of Gay Days as being busy but perhaps not the days leading up or immediately thereafter? 

Or maybe I'm just hoping it's not busy so I can take advantage of those ridiculous rates


----------



## DisSmis

I am so excited that we got our contract to rent points for a GCH villa from 10/27-10/31 and are hoping to do the Halloween party Tuesday 10/29 if they offer it that day.  I am a little bummed that it sounds like IASW will be closed as that is my 4 and 2 year olds' favorite ride but I think they will get over it, lol.  I will be following along for more advice from the gurus  and more 2013 specific info as it comes out.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

I have a dilemma and this is where I needed to come!!!!!

I am coming over from Australia for a quick trip at the beginning of September. Our actual dates are the 5th through to the 17th so 12 glorious nights! We are staying at the Disneyland hotel ( first time ever on property ) and are just soooooooo excited to be getting back so soon as we only visited for Halloween just last year!

So, this all sounds good, yes?! Why the dilemma then I hear you ask

I am a HUGE Haunted Mansion fan. I mean, it's not just a ride to me, it's a whole experience. I know all about it, can sing you both songs, holiday and regular and just love everything about it. I was reading the DIS this morning and to my shock, I have seen mentioned that Halloween this year is expected to start on the 13the or 14th of September. This will mean that the Mansion will be closed to do the Holiday overlay before that time. Ok, so I will have a couple of days at the end of our trip if those dates are right so I could live with that.

BUT, if they decide to do the first party around the 20th, then the Mansion will be closed for the overlay addition the whole time we are there!!!

I was hoping there may be someone out there, Sherry?, that can possibly shed some light on this for me. I really don't know how long they close it for to add the overlay so I may be just getting worried over nothing.
The whole point of us choosing the dates we did was so I could show my DD the Mansion in it's original form.

Any help/thoughts/suggestions will be most welcome!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## kmedina

Great thread, Sherry. I plan on reading as much of this as I can. We are beyond excited to FINALLY go to a party. Hopefully, they stick with Friday for a party day.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> I have a dilemma and this is where I needed to come!!!!!
> 
> I am coming over from Australia for a quick trip at the beginning of September. Our actual dates are the 5th through to the 17th so 12 glorious nights! We are staying at the Disneyland hotel ( first time ever on property ) and are just soooooooo excited to be getting back so soon as we only visited for Halloween just last year!
> 
> So, this all sounds good, yes?! Why the dilemma then I hear you ask
> 
> I am a HUGE Haunted Mansion fan. I mean, it's not just a ride to me, it's a whole experience. I know all about it, can sing you both songs, holiday and regular and just love everything about it. I was reading the DIS this morning and to my shock, I have seen mentioned that Halloween this year is expected to start on the 13the or 14th of September. This will mean that the Mansion will be closed to do the Holiday overlay before that time. Ok, so I will have a couple of days at the end of our trip if those dates are right so I could live with that.
> 
> BUT, if they decide to do the first party around the 20th, then the Mansion will be closed for the overlay addition the whole time we are there!!!
> 
> I was hoping there may be someone out there, Sherry?, that can possibly shed some light on this for me. I really don't know how long they close it for to add the overlay so I may be just getting worried over nothing.
> The whole point of us choosing the dates we did was so I could show my DD the Mansion in it's original form.
> 
> Any help/thoughts/suggestions will be most welcome!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance



I think you'll be okay.  I seem to recall that the HMH opened before the first Halloween party last year.


----------



## Sherry E

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> I have a dilemma and this is where I needed to come!!!!!
> 
> I am coming over from Australia for a quick trip at the beginning of September. Our actual dates are the 5th through to the 17th so 12 glorious nights! We are staying at the Disneyland hotel ( first time ever on property ) and are just soooooooo excited to be getting back so soon as we only visited for Halloween just last year!
> 
> So, this all sounds good, yes?! Why the dilemma then I hear you ask
> 
> I am a HUGE Haunted Mansion fan. I mean, it's not just a ride to me, it's a whole experience. I know all about it, can sing you both songs, holiday and regular and just love everything about it. I was reading the DIS this morning and to my shock, I have seen mentioned that Halloween this year is expected to start on the 13the or 14th of September. This will mean that the Mansion will be closed to do the Holiday overlay before that time. Ok, so I will have a couple of days at the end of our trip if those dates are right so I could live with that.
> 
> BUT, if they decide to do the first party around the 20th, then the Mansion will be closed for the overlay addition the whole time we are there!!!
> 
> I was hoping there may be someone out there, Sherry?, that can possibly shed some light on this for me. I really don't know how long they close it for to add the overlay so I may be just getting worried over nothing.
> The whole point of us choosing the dates we did was so I could show my DD the Mansion in it's original form.
> 
> Any help/thoughts/suggestions will be most welcome!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance




*Minnie Sue Oz -*

First of all, I'm so, so sorry that your post went unanswered in this thread for so long!  I didn't receive any e-mail notifications that you had posted, and I thought the thread was sort of quiet for a while as we all await any news of this year's Halloween Time festivities!  I just happened to notice that Kim/kmedina posted today and was coming over here to greet her when I saw that you posted last month!

If ever you need info about something in this thread and no one else answers your post, please feel free to PM me (a couple of Christmas thread lurkers have done that here and there)!  Of course, we always hope that others will jump in and answer questions (and they usually will) but sometimes there is no one available.

By now I'm sure you've already gotten the info that you needed, but I'll add my 2 cents.

The last I heard - unless something has popped up that I haven't read yet - we don't know for sure when Halloween Time will begin.  I have not been keeping up with the Parks Blog or Disneyland News in the last month or two because I knew it was too early to get any solid Halloween or holiday info, so have I missed something?

For the last few years Halloween Time has begun in mid-September, always on a Friday.  I think it began a bit later in September in 2007 or 2008 (as did the holiday season in 2008), but ever since then it's been mid-month, and the date changes.  

So the likely assumption for this year would be that Halloween Time would begin somewhere between 9/13 and 9/20.  Since Friday, 9/13 is the special Villains event in the Limited Time Magic series of events, it is possible that this Villains thing could kick off the Halloween Season.  Or, another possibility is that Disney will let that event stand on its own and begin Halloween Time somewhere before/by Friday, 9/20.  I highly doubt it would begin on 9/14, as that's a Saturday and that never happens.  I could see a Monday, 9/16 start date happening before a Saturday, 9/14 date.

The actual Halloween party (Mickey's Halloween Party or whatever it will be called this year) will have a different start date, which I am guessing will be somewhere between 9/27 and 10/4.  The party generally begins 2 weeks after the Halloween Time season begins.

Haunted Mansion will be down for the overlay all the way up until Halloween Time, so if the season begins on 9/13 it will open then.  If the season were to begin on 9/20 (which I kind of doubt), HMH would open then.

Again, unless I have missed some kind of "official" announcement on the dates (which seems like it would have been discussed here), that's all I know so far!

I hope that is gives some clarification!  My guess is that you will at least get a few days of Haunted Mansion Holiday in before your trip ends.  I don't think you'll miss it entirely because I don't think Halloween Time will start on 9/20.




kmedina said:


> Great thread, Sherry. I plan on reading as much of this as I can. We are beyond excited to FINALLY go to a party. Hopefully, they stick with Friday for a party day.



Hi, *Kim*!

Welcome!  I'm glad you joined in.  I have to do some tweaking in the first post on page 1 when we begin to get info in for 2013, but the info on page 1 and throughout the thread will still give you a great sense of what to expect from Halloween Time on your trip this year!  Unless there are drastic changes made to the seasonal offerings, things should probably be pretty similar to last year's Halloween season.


----------



## SueTGGR

I am back again this year! We always talk about not going but then we look at our DVC points and just check to see if we can get a studio and POOF we decide to go. It will be a good one as my little sis has NEVER been and we are dragging her along  She isn't quite as bad as DH and I but she is picking up speed and I think a Halloween Party will do the trick! 
Since they have announced the WDW Halloween AND Christmas Party dates, I was hoping they would do the same for us lowly California folk.  
I don't know how often I will pop over here over the next few months but I will get my 2 cents in now and then. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

170 days until Halloween:


----------



## Jmaddog

siburdue said:


> Also, I know there are a lot of things going on at Disneyland in October, so not really sure which week would have the lowest attendance, and not sure if there is a calendar of the events (like gay days, etc) where attendance would be higher. Since she wants to stay on site, I would like to figure this out sooner than later and get reservations made, then buy the party tickets later.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sheri B.



We are planning to attend from October 13-18th. We are coming from Reno (Washoe County School District) which is going to a new school year  calendar next year and schools are out for us for a Fall break that week. It also happens to be Columbus day that Monday. So much has been said about Utah's break affecting crowds. Since Washoe County School Dist. is the 8th largest in the country, I wonder if other Nevada families are planning to attend that week as well.


----------



## kmedina

Jmaddog said:


> We are planning to attend from October 13-18th. We are coming from Reno (Washoe County School District) which is going to a new school year  calendar next year and schools are out for us for a Fall break that week. It also happens to be Columbus day that Monday. So much has been said about Utah's break affecting crowds. Since Washoe County School Dist. is the 8th largest in the country, I wonder if other Nevada families are planning to attend that week as well.



We are in Clark County (fifth largest) and only get the Friday before Nevada Day off. We are traveling down there that day.


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> I am back again this year! We always talk about not going but then we look at our DVC points and just check to see if we can get a studio and POOF we decide to go. It will be a good one as my little sis has NEVER been and we are dragging her along  She isn't quite as bad as DH and I but she is picking up speed and I think a Halloween Party will do the trick!
> Since they have announced the WDW Halloween AND Christmas Party dates, I was hoping they would do the same for us lowly California folk.
> I don't know how often I will pop over here over the next few months but I will get my 2 cents in now and then.
> Later,
> Sue



*Sue -*

As much as the powers that be at DLR are trying to emulate WDW in many ways (and trying to be thought of as more of a vacation destination), the one thing they sure don't do is release DLR's Halloween Time or holiday-specific dates at the same time they release WDW's info!  DLR takes its sweet time in releasing seasonal event dates and info, for some bizarre reason.

However, the dates are really not that big of a mystery.  We can pretty much do some deductive reasoning based on past seasons and narrow down the date possibilities.  We wouldn't be too far off base -- it's not like the Halloween season or the Halloween party is going to suddenly begin in July or something.  

The real mysteries are really, will this be another 11-party season, or will DL go back to having 10 parties?  Will there be anything different added into the party?  Will there be anything Halloween-ish added to DCA this year?

There should be something popping up on the AP section of the DLR site within the next few weeks about party tickets and dates, if history repeats.






Elk Grove Chris said:


> 170 days until Halloween:




Thank you, *Chris*, for posting that wonderful photo from the Carnival/Round-Up at DL!  

...And there are only 4 months until the Halloween Time season begins at DLR (on whichever date in September)!  The time will fly by but it's already way too hot in SoCal for my taste (and it's only May), so I know that within a couple of months -- when Summer is in full swing -- I will be miserable and praying for the first signs of Fall.  Summer is about to rear its head, but the sweet mercy of Autumn is just on the other side!  I can't wait to see piles of leaves on the ground and pumpkins galore!  Summer is merely the vessel that brings me to Fall!


----------



## redheadtove

We are going to DLR form October 6 - October 12 and I could not be more excited. This will be our first trip there during the Halloween Season and it will also be the first time my mom has EVER been to DLR. My daughters are 14 and 9 and was curious as to the Halloween Party. Is this something that my daughters would enjoy? 

Also do they show Fantasmic during the Halloween Season and do they do Fireworks at night.  

Thanks for all your info in advance!!!


----------



## Sherry E

redheadtove said:


> We are going to DLR form October 6 - October 12 and I could not be more excited. This will be our first trip there during the Halloween Season and it will also be the first time my mom has EVER been to DLR. My daughters are 14 and 9 and was curious as to the Halloween Party. Is this something that my daughters would enjoy?
> 
> Also do they show Fantasmic during the Halloween Season and do they do Fireworks at night.
> 
> Thanks for all your info in advance!!!



Hello there, *redheadtove*!

You'll have a great trip.  Halloween Time is a fun time to be there!

Let's see...first of all, here is a link to the park hours and entertainment schedule for October 2012, so you can get an idea of when Fantasmic and fireworks may run this year: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=10&year=2012.  (Note that Columbus Day is on a different date this year than it was in 2012.)

In general -- although Halloween Time is very popular at DLR -- that post-Summer/pre-Holiday period of time is considered off-peak season for Disneyland Resort, so the weekday hours might be shorter and the entertainment schedule is a little more limited.

Fantasmic should run on weekends, but probably not on Friday nights because the Halloween parties usually take place on Fridays.  Fantasmic may run on Columbus Day (a Monday) too.

As for fireworks, the actual Mickey's Halloween party (a hard ticket event) offers the wonderful Halloween Screams fireworks, with Jack Skellington as the Master of Scare-a-monies and a Villains theme (fun music too).  Halloween Screams only happens on party nights (including whatever early weeknight is on the party roster too, like Tuesday, and Halloween night).  On Saturdays and Sundays (and probably Columbus Day) there should be regular, non-Halloween fireworks (weather permitting - it can get a bit windy in the Fall out here in California and the fireworks will be canceled if it's windy).

I _think_ that your daughters would enjoy the party -- especially the 9-year-old.  If the 14-year-old is at a stage where she is picky about what she likes then I can't say whether she would like the party or think it was silly (I remember what it was like to be 14!!), but the 9-year-old would probably enjoy it a lot, especially since she can trick or treat at the party and collect lots of candy at the various treat stations around the park.

There are a lot of character photo spots around the party, and some of them include characters that may not be out in the parks in the daytime.  Anyone can dress up in costume if they choose (but you don't have to).  There are cool effects like talking scarecrows, images projected on the Castle and ground (spider webs, skulls, etc.) and a mini-parade (the "Cavalcade").

I hope that helps somewhat!


----------



## redheadtove

Thank you so much for the info... This helps a lot.. I can't wait to buy my Halloween Party Tickets now!!!


----------



## awdsmama

Every time I get an alert to a new message on this thread I think "ooohhh is this it, are the dates/tickets announced" LOL


----------



## SueTGGR

Sorry, no dates/times yet awdsmama...
Sherry, the only thing I am worried about is if they change the days they do the party. We are driving down from Northern Calif and DH can get Friday off the weekend we are going. I am afraid some "smart" person will say, "Let's do the party on Wednesday's and Sunday's!"  So I sit and wait Is it time, yet? 
Later,
Sue
Headed down this weekend maybe I will bug a few CM's


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> Sorry, no dates/times yet awdsmama...
> Sherry, the only thing I am worried about is if they change the days they do the party. We are driving down from Northern Calif and DH can get Friday off the weekend we are going. I am afraid some "smart" person will say, "Let's do the party on Wednesday's and Sunday's!"  So I sit and wait Is it time, yet?
> Later,
> Sue
> Headed down this weekend maybe I will bug a few CM's



*Sue -*

There's nothing to worry about!  The dates are not going to change that dramatically (which is why it's pretty easy to figure out when they will be each year).  They don't have a whole lot of leeway to change them that dramatically.

Maybe DL could decide to have the early weeknight party on a Monday instead of Tuesday, or on a Wednesday instead of Tuesday, but they are not going to totally remove Friday from the schedule.  There is always going to be at least one night in there each week that is considered to be a non-school/non-work night, along with an earlier weeknight.  Saturdays and/or Sundays are too busy to close down early every single week for a party, so Friday is the only weekend-ish option.  

I think that Friday has been in the party mix since the parties first began, hasn't it?  Fridays were always party nights back when the party was held in DCA too.  So even if the party suddenly moved back to DCA I am confident there would be a Friday in there.

It will be fine!

The main mysteries are going to be whether or not anything new is added into the parties this year, and if -- at long last -- some semblance of Halloween merriment will finally return to DCA!


----------



## Kilala

Do you guys know if I can go in costume to Goofy's Kitchen before MHP? I mean on the same day as the party.


----------



## Sherry E

Kilala said:


> Do you guys know if I can go in costume to Goofy's Kitchen before MHP? I mean on the same day as the party.



You know, that is an excellent question!  I don't think I've ever seen that question (or subject) come up!  I don't think anyone has ever spoken about eating at any of the hotel restaurants in costume before a party.  I only know about the pre-party costume restrictions in the parks, but I don't know if those same rules apply to the hotels too.  Hmmm...

Well, on the actual night of Halloween I'm sure there might be a bit more leeway, but I don't know about the regular party days/nights.  That might be a question for Disneyland Dining (if no one knows the answer here)!

I'm curious to know.


----------



## awdsmama

Sherry E said:


> You know, that is an excellent question!  I don't think I've ever seen that question (or subject) come up!  I don't think anyone has ever spoken about eating at any of the hotel restaurants in costume before a party.  I only know about the pre-party costume restrictions in the parks, but I don't know if those same rules apply to the hotels too.  Hmmm...
> 
> Well, on the actual night of Halloween I'm sure there might be a bit more leeway, but I don't know about the regular party days/nights.  That might be a question for Disneyland Dining (if no one knows the answer here)!
> 
> I'm curious to know.





A Halloween-time question that has stumped Sherry E?  Kilala should get a prize or something haha.


----------



## Sherry E

awdsmama said:


> A Halloween-time question that has stumped Sherry E?  Kilala should get a prize or something haha.



Yes, it surely has stumped me!  If I don't know the answer to something I will always indicate if I have read or heard the answer elsewhere, or I will refer to other specific DIS'ers who may know.  I just don't think I have seen any mention of eating at one of the hotel restaurants in costume pre-party.  It's always the actual parks that people talk about in regards to Halloween Time and the parties because the hotels are so uninvolved in the Halloween festivities for most of the season!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry, I don't know the answer for DLR. But the resort restaurants at WDW don't have a problem with adults dining in costume before a party. I ate at 1900 Park Fare dressed as Fairy Godmother before a Pirate & Princess party years ago, and have seen lots of posts from others who have done so before a Halloween party.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, I don't know the answer for DLR. But the resort restaurants at WDW don't have a problem with adults dining in costume before a party. I at at 1900 Park Fare before a Pirate & Princess party years ago, and have seen lots of posts from others who have done so before a Halloween party.



*Janet -*

Thank you!  That's good to know.  Hopefully that will be the case at DLR, so Kilala can wear one of her fabulous costumes to Goofy's Kitchen (she has the best costumes, from what she showed us in photos last year)!

I'm always fascinated to hear about what goes on at WDW, especially for Halloween and the holiday season.  In some ways it seems that certain things are handled the same at DLR and WDW, while other things are vastly different.  DLR seems to be trying very hard to follow WDW's lead in certain areas, and trying to become more of a vacation destination all around, but it doesn't always succeed.

Do the hotels at WDW get decorated for Halloween at all?  At DLR, only the GCH, I think, puts up a Halloween photo spot -- and that's only on the actual day of Halloween.  The rest of the season the 3 hotels are not involved in Halloween at all.  It's like Halloween doesn't exist at DLR outside of the parks -- and really, over the last few years, Halloween has barely existed outside of Disneyland park.  Last year there wasn't even a "masked Halloween Mickey floral" at the entrance to DL.  I am hoping that we will see some changes and that DCA will get back in the swing of things!  

The holiday season, of course, is a much different story all around DLR (thankfully!).


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet -*
> 
> Thank you!  That's good to know.  Hopefully that will be the case at DLR, so Kilala can wear one of her fabulous costumes to Goofy's Kitchen (she has the best costumes, from what she showed us in photos last year)!
> 
> I'm always fascinated to hear about what goes on at WDW, especially for Halloween and the holiday season.  In some ways it seems that certain things are handled the same at DLR and WDW, while other things are vastly different.  DLR seems to be trying very hard to follow WDW's lead in certain areas, and trying to become more of a vacation destination all around, but it doesn't always succeed.
> 
> Do the hotels at WDW get decorated for Halloween at all?  At DLR, only the GCH, I think, puts up a Halloween photo spot -- and that's only on the actual day of Halloween.  The rest of the season the 3 hotels are not involved in Halloween at all.  It's like Halloween doesn't exist at DLR outside of the parks -- and really, over the last few years, Halloween has barely existed outside of Disneyland park.  Last year there wasn't even a "masked Halloween Mickey floral" at the entrance to DL.  I am hoping that we will see some changes and that DCA will get back in the swing of things!
> 
> The holiday season, of course, is a much different story all around DLR (thankfully!).



There are practically no Halloween decorations around WDW outside the Magic Kingdom, where the party is done. One thing I read they did at least the last couple of years though was on Halloween day they had different characters in costumes appear in each of the resorts. 

Not sure what they do at DLR, but at WDW, the only Halloween costumes the characters wore outside the parties (and that one day at the resorts) was at Animal Kingdom in the days leading up to Halloween. But I'm thinking maybe that's gone now too.

I look forward to experiencing holiday time at DLR this year, but stay subscribed to this thread thinking we'll swap to Hallowen in the very near future. It just gets harder to take my daughter out of school close to the end of the semester the older she gets. She usually gets a few days off for the end of the quarter in late October. Do you know if any of the local schools around DLR are off around then? I just read the schools near Orlando are out those same days, so that might tip the scales toward going west next year again.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> There are practically no Halloween decorations around WDW outside the Magic Kingdom, where the party is done. One thing I read they did at least the last couple of years though was on Halloween day they had different characters in costumes appear in each of the resorts.
> 
> Not sure what they do at DLR, but at WDW, the only Halloween costumes the characters wore outside the parties (and that one day at the resorts) was at Animal Kingdom in the days leading up to Halloween. But I'm thinking maybe that's gone now too.
> 
> I look forward to experiencing holiday time at DLR this year, but stay subscribed to this thread thinking we'll swap to Hallowen in the very near future. It just gets harder to take my daughter out of school close to the end of the semester the older she gets. She usually gets a few days off for the end of the quarter in late October. Do you know if any of the local schools around DLR are off around then? I just read the schools near Orlando are out those same days, so that might tip the scales toward going west next year again.



I could be very wrong (and hopefully someone will correct me if I am), but I don't _think_ that any SoCal schools (either in L.A. or in Orange County, around DLR) are out on any kind of break in late October.  I _think_ that most of the breaks are over a bit earlier in the month.  However, anytime I think I've got it narrowed down to a week or two with no school breaks of any kind so I can answer someone's question on the subject, someone else will pop up and say "There's a break in the such-and-such school district" during that time!  It seems that breaks in all of the California-adjacent states (and even the non-adjacent states) factor into the crowd levels as well.

Still, though, I think that most of the big breaks that would draw lots of people from any school in any state to the parks are over by mid-October, or slightly thereafter.  And, coincidentally (or maybe not so coincidentally!), It's a Small World goes down for its holiday overlay right after that time, like over the next to last weekend of October.

Prior to last year's Halloween Time season, there were characters in Halloween costumes out and about on Main Street at random times of the day -- Skeleton Goofy, Pumpkin Donald, etc.  Jack Skellington and Sally were out for photos near Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Also, the Villains had a regular photo spot in Fantasyland, and there were usually 3 Villains there at the same time.  Then, at the actual Halloween party there were more characters set up in various spots around the park, some in Halloween costumes and some just in their regular gear (like Buzz Lightyear, for example).  Jack Sparrow, Captain Hook and Peter Pan would be set up in front of the Rivers of America, by the Mark Twain.  That sort of thing.  

Before the actual Halloween party moved to Disneyland, there also used to be a Villains photo spot in DCA, in the Hollywood section of the park.  This was also when DCA was involved in Halloween Time, and you'd hear themed music as you passed under the Golden Gate Bridge.  Then there was Candy Corn Acres, which was really cute.  Even the CALIFORNIA letters in front of DCA were candy corn-colored at one point!  At that time, like in 2007-2008-2009, both parks felt as though they were part of Halloween Time.  Ever since the DCA construction kicked into high gear, Halloween Time has been but a mere memory in DCA.

This year, with the new *Monsters, Inc.* movie on the scene, it would be great if DLR could somehow do a Monster-themed tie-in to the Halloween season in DCA, and add in some extra little decorations around the Mike and Sulley ride.  I've always, always thought that they didn't do enough with the Monsters for Halloween Time anyway, but this year would be a perfect opportunity to work the Monster angle and bring Halloween back to DCA (last year's Frankenweenie stuff didn't really do the job, I don't think).

Anyway, back to my point -- as we all know, as of last year, the character dynamic changed, and the Villains suddenly became more "exclusive."  The Villains photo spot was gone, so all that was left was the "meet one Villain at a time" thing at the Carnival/Round-Up, and the rest of the Villains were out in full force at the parties.  Also, the costume-clad characters like Skeleton Goofy and crew were no longer on Main Street, greeting guests.  There were some characters back at the Carnival in the daytime, but again, more of them were at the party.  I think Jack and Sally were out at non-party times as well.

I'll be very, very interested to read your assessments of the DLR holiday season vs. WDW's grand holiday/Christmas festivities.  Some WDW holiday vets have gone to DLR for the holidays and come back very disappointed because there "wasn't as much" there as what they were used to at WDW, while other WDW holiday vets have come back from DLR holiday trips and said that they loved DLR's holiday celebration and couldn't wait to go back!

As for Halloween Time, I feel that there could be much more to it and many more ways Disney could build on it in different lands, if they wanted to shell out the cash.  The Halloween decor is not anywhere near the level of immersion and thoroughness as the Christmas/holiday decor, *but* the interesting thing is that I have read some reviews of DLR's Halloween decor from WDW Halloween vets and most people seemed to agree that DLR wins in the Halloween decor department.  The only thing that WDW seemed to have the clear edge on was the _Boo to You_ parade, by most accounts.  Our little mini-parade/Cavalcade is apparently a pale shadow of _Boo to You_, but our Halloween Screams fireworks are awesome!


----------



## Kilala

Sherry E said:


> *Janet -*
> 
> Thank you!  That's good to know.  Hopefully that will be the case at DLR, so Kilala can wear one of her fabulous costumes to Goofy's Kitchen (she has the best costumes, from what she showed us in photos last year)!
> 
> I'm always fascinated to hear about what goes on at WDW, especially for Halloween and the holiday season.  In some ways it seems that certain things are handled the same at DLR and WDW, while other things are vastly different.  DLR seems to be trying very hard to follow WDW's lead in certain areas, and trying to become more of a vacation destination all around, but it doesn't always succeed.
> 
> Do the hotels at WDW get decorated for Halloween at all?  At DLR, only the GCH, I think, puts up a Halloween photo spot -- and that's only on the actual day of Halloween.  The rest of the season the 3 hotels are not involved in Halloween at all.  It's like Halloween doesn't exist at DLR outside of the parks -- and really, over the last few years, Halloween has barely existed outside of Disneyland park.  Last year there wasn't even a "masked Halloween Mickey floral" at the entrance to DL.  I am hoping that we will see some changes and that DCA will get back in the swing of things!
> 
> The holiday season, of course, is a much different story all around DLR (thankfully!).



I will be going to MNSSHP too this year. I will post drawings soon of some of the costumes I will be wearing at MNSSHP and MHP. Thank you Sherry the complement.


----------



## Kilala

Sherry E said:


> I could be very wrong (and hopefully someone will correct me if I am), but I don't _think_ that any SoCal schools (either in L.A. or in Orange County, around DLR) are out on any kind of break in late October.  I _think_ that most of the breaks are over a bit earlier in the month.  However, anytime I think I've got it narrowed down to a week or two with no school breaks of any kind so I can answer someone's question on the subject, someone else will pop up and say "There's a break in the such-and-such school district" during that time!  It seems that breaks in all of the California-adjacent states (and even the non-adjacent states) factor into the crowd levels as well.
> 
> Still, though, I think that most of the big breaks that would draw lots of people from any school in any state to the parks are over by mid-October, or slightly thereafter.  And, coincidentally (or maybe not so coincidentally!), It's a Small World goes down for its holiday overlay right after that time, like over the next to last weekend of October.
> 
> Prior to last year's Halloween Time season, there were characters in Halloween costumes out and about on Main Street at random times of the day -- Skeleton Goofy, Pumpkin Donald, etc.  Jack Skellington and Sally were out for photos near Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Also, the Villains had a regular photo spot in Fantasyland, and there were usually 3 Villains there at the same time.  Then, at the actual Halloween party there were more characters set up in various spots around the park, some in Halloween costumes and some just in their regular gear (like Buzz Lightyear, for example).  Jack Sparrow, Captain Hook and Peter Pan would be set up in front of the Rivers of America, by the Mark Twain.  That sort of thing.
> 
> Before the actual Halloween party moved to Disneyland, there also used to be a Villains photo spot in DCA, in the Hollywood section of the park.  This was also when DCA was involved in Halloween Time, and you'd hear themed music as you passed under the Golden Gate Bridge.  Then there was Candy Corn Acres, which was really cute.  Even the CALIFORNIA letters in front of DCA were candy corn-colored at one point!  At that time, like in 2007-2008-2009, both parks felt as though they were part of Halloween Time.  Ever since the DCA construction kicked into high gear, Halloween Time has been but a mere memory in DCA.
> 
> This year, with the new *Monsters, Inc.* movie on the scene, it would be great if DLR could somehow do a Monster-themed tie-in to the Halloween season in DCA, and add in some extra little decorations around the Mike and Sulley ride.  I've always, always thought that they didn't do enough with the Monsters for Halloween Time anyway, but this year would be a perfect opportunity to work the Monster angle and bring Halloween back to DCA (last year's Frankenweenie stuff didn't really do the job, I don't think).
> 
> Anyway, back to my point -- as we all know, as of last year, the character dynamic changed, and the Villains suddenly became more "exclusive."  The Villains photo spot was gone, so all that was left was the "meet one Villain at a time" thing at the Carnival/Round-Up, and the rest of the Villains were out in full force at the parties.  Also, the costume-clad characters like Skeleton Goofy and crew were no longer on Main Street, greeting guests.  There were some characters back at the Carnival in the daytime, but again, more of them were at the party.  I think Jack and Sally were out at non-party times as well.
> 
> I'll be very, very interested to read your assessments of the DLR holiday season vs. WDW's grand holiday/Christmas festivities.  Some WDW holiday vets have gone to DLR for the holidays and come back very disappointed because there "wasn't as much" there as what they were used to at WDW, while other WDW holiday vets have come back from DLR holiday trips and said that they loved DLR's holiday celebration and couldn't wait to go back!
> 
> As for Halloween Time, I feel that there could be much more to it and many more ways Disney could build on it in different lands, if they wanted to shell out the cash.  The Halloween decor is not anywhere near the level of immersion and thoroughness as the Christmas/holiday decor, *but* the interesting thing is that I have read some reviews of DLR's Halloween decor from WDW Halloween vets and most people seemed to agree that DLR wins in the Halloween decor department.  The only thing that WDW seemed to have the clear edge on was the _Boo to You_ parade, by most accounts.  Our little mini-parade/Cavalcade is apparently a pale shadow of _Boo to You_, but our Halloween Screams fireworks are awesome!


The TUSD has the 26th or the 28th off of October this year. I will know the date when school goes back on the 4th of September.


----------



## seobaina

From what I've read it looks like they've not released the dates for this year yet? Is there a usual time they do? Or usual days of the week/dates they do them? We're gonna be there *touch wood* 24-27th sept. Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

seobaina said:


> From what I've read it looks like they've not released the dates for this year yet? Is there a usual time they do? Or usual days of the week/dates they do them? We're gonna be there *touch wood* 24-27th sept. Thanks



*seobaina -*

Do you mean the dates for the Halloween Time season in general, or for the specific Halloween Party?  It's not unusual to not know dates at this point.  Sadly, DLR takes its sweet time in releasing info.

I mentioned on the previous page that we should probably hear something about the party dates very soon (like maybe even by the end of this month or in early June).  The party dates will most likely pop up on the Annual Pass site (because the tickets will go on sale to AP holders, DVC owners and Disney Visa members first, before they go on sale to the general public).  

If there are going to be any brand new developments in the Halloween season then the Parks Blog may do a Blog on it soon, or there could be a press release on Disneyland News -- that is IF there is anything happening that is out of the ordinary and noteworthy enough to mention early.  

The Halloween Time season in general will start somewhere between 9/13 and 9/20.  There is a Villains event on 9/13, which is part of the whole Limited Time Magic promo taking place this year, but I don't know if that will be the official kick-off of the Halloween season or a separate thing.  If 9/13 is not the official season start date, then it will probably begin on 9/16 or 9/20.

The Halloween party will most likely start on Friday, 9/27 (with a possibility of Friday, October 4th), and will probably take place on every Tuesday and Friday throughout October. There may be a possible Monday thrown in there to replace one of the Tuesdays.  There will also be a party on Halloween night (which is a Thursday).  There should be a total of 10 or 11 parties for the whole season, although last year's parties sold out faster than usual -- and all of the parties sold out, which was not always the case in the past -- so maybe Disney will add in an extra night?


----------



## Pinup Mommy

I just received my AP calendar today.... Halloween decorations will be up Friday, September 13, and it looks like they will be open 13 hours and have a special event with Disney villains, dance party and limited edition collectibles. 

The dates for MNSSHP are not listed, but the start date is listed as September 30th.....


----------



## Sherry E

Pinup Mommy said:


> I just received my AP calendar today.... Halloween decorations will be up Friday, September 13, and it looks like they will be open 13 hours and have a special event with Disney villains, dance party and limited edition collectibles.
> 
> The dates for MNSSHP are not listed, but the start date is listed as September 30th.....



I just went to my mailbox and found the same thing -- I was headed over here in about 30 minutes! 

The Villains thing on 9/13 is what I mentioned in an above post -- it's part of the Limited Time Magic promo that's going on all year.

Now, the MHP starting on 9/30 is unusual -- not because 9/30 is an odd date for it to start, but because it's a Monday and the parties usually begin on Fridays.  (But it looks like it will still only take place on 10 nights if the party is 2 nights each week, so it all balances out -- it's just the starting day being a Monday that's out of the ordinary.  I think all else will be the same.)

Interesting!  Well, I'm sure the parties will still be held on Friday nights -- but maybe Mondays will take the place of Tuesdays?

It might be up on the AP site soon, if it's not already!


----------



## Sherry E

I really like this issue of the AP _Backstage Pass_ calendar/magazine -- love the cool retro mini-posters (even though my Backstage Pass got mangled and scratched in the mail).

I updated the title of this thread and the very first post on Page 1 to reflect the season dates.  

When we get the exact MHP dates beyond 9/30 and the pricing info for the tickets I will update the party post on Page 1 as well.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:
			
		

> I really like this issue of the AP Backstage Pass calendar/magazine -- love the cool retro mini-posters (even though my Backstage Pass got mangled and scratched in the mail).
> 
> I updated the title of this thread and the very first post on Page 1 to reflect the season dates.
> 
> When we get the exact MHP dates beyond 9/30 and the pricing info for the tickets I will update the party post on Page 1 as well.



I love the mini-posters too. 

I though of framing them and making a wall collage in DD room with them, or maybe use them in a scrapbook


----------



## Sherry E

Pinup Mommy said:


> I love the mini-posters too.
> 
> I though of framing them and making a wall collage in DD room with them, or maybe use them in a scrapbook



You should do that!  If your mini-posters in the booklet are in good condition (unlike mine), it seems like it would be a great idea to frame them or make something fun and creative with them.  

For some reason my Disney magazines and booklets always arrive in bad shape so I am lucky that I can even see these posters!  Remember that nice soft cover book that the AP people sent out last year?  It was a rectangular shape and I can't remember the name of it but it had many great DLR photos in it.  The spine of mine was all bent and ruined.

Anyway, thank you for posting the date info!  I just had to laugh because right as I was reading your post I was holding the Backstage Pass in my hand and I thought, "She must have read my mind!"

Well, at least we know the season start date for sure now, and all that needs to be filled in are the exact party nights. I think everyone is happy when they know the dates for sure and they can begin planning their trips around the parties and what not.

Plus, it's a bonus that we got the start date of the holiday season too!  That never gets released this early in the year (especially not at the same time as the Halloween dates), although we can usually guess what the holiday date will be!  DLR is really making an effort to follow WDW's lead, I guess, in releasing dates early on!


----------



## dnamertz

How are the crowds during the Halloween party (not only for Trick-or-Treating and character meet-n-greets, but for rides too)?  Especially for the Friday parties early in the season.  Is it more crowded than a normal Friday evening, which I know can get crowded with local AP holders dropping in.


----------



## Sherry E

dnamertz said:


> How are the crowds during the Halloween party (not only for Trick-or-Treating and character meet-n-greets, but for rides too)?  Especially for the Friday parties early in the season.  Is it more crowded than a normal Friday evening, which I know can get crowded with local AP holders dropping in.



I don't think the Friday night parties are more crowded than a regular non-party Friday night simply because I don't think as many people are allowed in the park for the party as there would be on a normal Friday.  I think that the 3 hours of "overlap time" in which the non-party guests and the party guests can be in the park at the same time (before the party begins) are very crowded!

However, that said, the parties are more crowded than one would expect for a hard ticket event.  The last party I went to was on a Monday night and I was very surprised at the crowds.  

The good news is that the lines for rides are probably the least crowded places.  Most of the crowds are going to congregate in certain spots for the fireworks, the Cavalcade and the character photos.  If they're not doing those things they may be in the treat trail lines, waiting for candy. The rides often have very short lines.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

dnamertz said:


> How are the crowds during the Halloween party (not only for Trick-or-Treating and character meet-n-greets, but for rides too)?  Especially for the Friday parties early in the season.  Is it more crowded than a normal Friday evening, which I know can get crowded with local AP holders dropping in.



Most of the parties sold out last year.  We did one on a Friday mid October and had a blast!! The line for Jack Skellington was an hour every time I checked. I waited 30min for Captain Jack Sparrow.  I don't know about the other Villains because we never made to Main Street during the party.  The trick or treat lines moved very fast. The ride with the longest ride I saw was for HMH, which I thought was kinda funny cause it's the same experience during regular park hours without a huge wait.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> I could be very wrong (and hopefully someone will correct me if I am), but I don't _think_ that any SoCal schools (either in L.A. or in Orange County, around DLR) are out on any kind of break in late October.  I _think_ that most of the breaks are over a bit earlier in the month.  However, anytime I think I've got it narrowed down to a week or two with no school breaks of any kind so I can answer someone's question on the subject, someone else will pop up and say "There's a break in the such-and-such school district" during that time!  It seems that breaks in all of the California-adjacent states (and even the non-adjacent states) factor into the crowd levels as well.
> 
> Still, though, I think that most of the big breaks that would draw lots of people from any school in any state to the parks are over by mid-October, or slightly thereafter.  And, coincidentally (or maybe not so coincidentally!), It's a Small World goes down for its holiday overlay right after that time, like over the next to last weekend of October.
> 
> Prior to last year's Halloween Time season, there were characters in Halloween costumes out and about on Main Street at random times of the day -- Skeleton Goofy, Pumpkin Donald, etc.  Jack Skellington and Sally were out for photos near Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Also, the Villains had a regular photo spot in Fantasyland, and there were usually 3 Villains there at the same time.  Then, at the actual Halloween party there were more characters set up in various spots around the park, some in Halloween costumes and some just in their regular gear (like Buzz Lightyear, for example).  Jack Sparrow, Captain Hook and Peter Pan would be set up in front of the Rivers of America, by the Mark Twain.  That sort of thing.
> 
> Before the actual Halloween party moved to Disneyland, there also used to be a Villains photo spot in DCA, in the Hollywood section of the park.  This was also when DCA was involved in Halloween Time, and you'd hear themed music as you passed under the Golden Gate Bridge.  Then there was Candy Corn Acres, which was really cute.  Even the CALIFORNIA letters in front of DCA were candy corn-colored at one point!  At that time, like in 2007-2008-2009, both parks felt as though they were part of Halloween Time.  Ever since the DCA construction kicked into high gear, Halloween Time has been but a mere memory in DCA.
> 
> This year, with the new *Monsters, Inc.* movie on the scene, it would be great if DLR could somehow do a Monster-themed tie-in to the Halloween season in DCA, and add in some extra little decorations around the Mike and Sulley ride.  I've always, always thought that they didn't do enough with the Monsters for Halloween Time anyway, but this year would be a perfect opportunity to work the Monster angle and bring Halloween back to DCA (last year's Frankenweenie stuff didn't really do the job, I don't think).
> 
> Anyway, back to my point -- as we all know, as of last year, the character dynamic changed, and the Villains suddenly became more "exclusive."  The Villains photo spot was gone, so all that was left was the "meet one Villain at a time" thing at the Carnival/Round-Up, and the rest of the Villains were out in full force at the parties.  Also, the costume-clad characters like Skeleton Goofy and crew were no longer on Main Street, greeting guests.  There were some characters back at the Carnival in the daytime, but again, more of them were at the party.  I think Jack and Sally were out at non-party times as well.
> 
> I'll be very, very interested to read your assessments of the DLR holiday season vs. WDW's grand holiday/Christmas festivities.  Some WDW holiday vets have gone to DLR for the holidays and come back very disappointed because there "wasn't as much" there as what they were used to at WDW, while other WDW holiday vets have come back from DLR holiday trips and said that they loved DLR's holiday celebration and couldn't wait to go back!
> 
> As for Halloween Time, I feel that there could be much more to it and many more ways Disney could build on it in different lands, if they wanted to shell out the cash.  The Halloween decor is not anywhere near the level of immersion and thoroughness as the Christmas/holiday decor, *but* the interesting thing is that I have read some reviews of DLR's Halloween decor from WDW Halloween vets and most people seemed to agree that DLR wins in the Halloween decor department.  The only thing that WDW seemed to have the clear edge on was the _Boo to You_ parade, by most accounts.  Our little mini-parade/Cavalcade is apparently a pale shadow of _Boo to You_, but our Halloween Screams fireworks are awesome!



I can't wait to give you my feedback after we visit this December. I would think that WDW only has more decorations because it's just so big overall and has more resorts and parks to work with. But I have a hard time thinking DLR will disappoint me just based on the photos I have seen online. But then I'm pretty biased anyway. DL really is my favorite Disney park. We only do WDW more because the combo of a value resort with free dining is just too hard to pass up. It's going to cost us more to do a shorter trip at DLR this year.

I really appreciate the very thorough rundown on Halloween at DLR. I have filed all of that information away in my head as we evaluate what to do in 2014. If you could talk the powers that be into adding a mine coaster to DLR by 2014, I think I know what I would be doing! 

Interesting that they made the villains so much less available during regular park hours last year. I wonder if they are moving even closer toward a WDW model where it's nearly impossible to meet them outside the party.

And it will be interesting to see if they add more parties this year. With all of them selling out last year they'd be crazy not to. I never realized there were so FEW parties. There are 23 at WDW this year. And 2 nights a week makes it harder to do multiple parties. We always do 2, but once did 3. It sometimes takes that if you really just want to do it all in a relaxed fashion. Of course, that's easier for me to do because often it's just my daughter and me so I'm only buying 2 tickets to each party we do.

I really do hold out hope that they will continue to grow that cavalcade into a full fledged parade. The others are right. "Boo to You" really is quite awesome. That is one of the things pointing me east when we move our annual trip to Halloween time again.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> I really like this issue of the AP _Backstage Pass_ calendar/magazine -- love the cool retro mini-posters (even though my Backstage Pass got mangled and scratched in the mail).
> 
> I updated the title of this thread and the very first post on Page 1 to reflect the season dates.
> 
> When we get the exact MHP dates beyond 9/30 and the pricing info for the tickets I will update the party post on Page 1 as well.



I hope I get my first issue of the AP magazine (have to check the box later this afternoon)!!

Excited to have dates for that! I am hoping I can go sometime in the last two weeks of September to see/eat everything!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I can't wait to give you my feedback after we visit this December. I would think that WDW only has more decorations because it's just so big overall and has more resorts and parks to work with. But I have a hard time thinking DLR will disappoint me just based on the photos I have seen online. But then I'm pretty biased anyway. DL really is my favorite Disney park. We only do WDW more because the combo of a value resort with free dining is just too hard to pass up. It's going to cost us more to do a shorter trip at DLR this year.
> 
> I really appreciate the very thorough rundown on Halloween at DLR. I have filed all of that information away in my head as we evaluate what to do in 2014. If you could talk the powers that be into adding a mine coaster to DLR by 2014, I think I know what I would be doing!
> 
> Interesting that they made the villains so much less available during regular park hours last year. I wonder if they are moving even closer toward a WDW model where it's nearly impossible to meet them outside the party.
> 
> And it will be interesting to see if they add more parties this year. With all of them selling out last year they'd be crazy not to. I never realized there were so FEW parties. There are 23 at WDW this year. And 2 nights a week makes it harder to do multiple parties. We always do 2, but once did 3. It sometimes takes that if you really just want to do it all in a relaxed fashion. Of course, that's easier for me to do because often it's just my daughter and me so I'm only buying 2 tickets to each party we do.
> 
> I really do hold out hope that they will continue to grow that cavalcade into a full fledged parade. The others are right. "Boo to You" really is quite awesome. That is one of the things pointing me east when we move our annual trip to Halloween time again.



*Janet -*

That's what I'm here for -- thorough rundowns, analysis, commentary and info!  Although, I only stick to the stuff that's in my wheelhouse.  If I don't know anything about a particular subject and if I don't know of anyone else who does know, I will keep quiet!

You mentioned the value of WDW trips vs. DLR trips.  I've heard that same sentiment many times.  In fact, I recall that my friend and her family spent a full 7-day week at WDW in December a few years back, and stayed at one of the Port Orleans hotels, and it ended up being less expensive than it would have been to stay at the Grand Californian Hotel in December for one short weekend!  That was shocking to me!

Yes, WDW simply has more property to cover with holiday decorations than DLR has.  They've got all the fun themed hotels and they can do the really elaborate edible displays in the lobbies.  Our DLR hotels, for some inexplicable reason, don't have their own elaborate displays.  The GCH does put a very aromatic gingerbread house in Storytellers Cafe, and there is a smaller gingerbread house in White Water Snacks.  As far as I know, that's it for the hotels' edible decor!  Then, when you get into DCA you will see assorted gingerbread masterpieces in Flo's, at the Cozy Cone, in Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Cafe (although I didn't see evidence of that one even existing), and at Carthay.

I think you'll enjoy the DLR holiday season.  Even though it is done on a smaller scale than WDW out of necessity, there is a lot of holiday punch packed in to the smaller resort!  

I think that's exactly what DLR was trying to accomplish during last year's Halloween Time -- they were trying to make the Villains (or at least, many Villains at the same time) more difficult to meet outside of the party, therefore enhancing the value of the party and luring more people into buying tickets.  That was how I read the situation.  It was a money-making endeavor.

The only problem with that kind of ploy is that Disney doesn't do "enough" with the Halloween Time celebration to afford to be able to remove anything from the roster of entertainment.  So when the Villains are less prominent during the non-party time slots I would think it's more obvious, whereas if there were lots and lots and lots of Halloween things to see and do in both parks then taking away some of the access to Villains might not be noticed as much.  

The Halloween parties have definitely not been too abundant.  Last year DL did 11 of them, but in prior years there had been 10 parties (2 each week).  The parties were an even bigger success last year than in previous years (I think it's because of the Villains and the costumed characters) so it would make sense to do more of them, but that would also mean closing Disneyland early on even more nights than they already do...which might be okay if they added some good Halloween entertainment to DCA to keep people amused!  The problem is that DCA is so lacking in Halloween Time merriment that there is not a good alternative (Halloween-wise) for the folks who don't want to pay for the MHP in DL.  

I think that if Disney suddenly decides to put a little Halloween back into DCA (and not just the pitiful Duffy-in-a-pumpkin costume photo spot effort) then they may very well begin to add more party nights in DL.  Last year they made sure that they had some good holiday stuff going on in DCA while they were running 20 nights of the Candlelight Ceremony, to give people other options!  If Disney is going to close Disneyland early for more than 10 or 11 nights, they have got to put something Halloween-ish in DCA!




PHXscuba said:


> I hope I get my first issue of the AP magazine (have to check the box later this afternoon)!!
> 
> Excited to have dates for that! I am hoping I can go sometime in the last two weeks of September to see/eat everything!
> 
> PHXscuba




*PHX!*

Welcome aboard!  It's good to see you back in the Superthread (although it was a different Superthread the last time you joined in, I think).

Someone else just said in another thread that she hadn't yet received her _Backstage Pass_ calendar/booklet either and she is a new AP holder.  I wonder if there is any rhyme or reason to who gets the BP and in which order?

I must say that I was stunned to see that Disney had announced the Halloween season start date, the MHP start date and the holiday season start date in the same magazine!  All at the same time!  That is unprecedented!  We all know how they take their sweet time in releasing info, and they never, ever, ever give holiday dates at the same time as Halloween dates.  They usually don't even announce the Halloween season start date until after the MHP dates have been released!  Is there someone new in charge of these things over there at Team Disney Anaheim, I wonder?

If Disney pays any attention to social media -- and some of their departments do exactly that -- then they would have learned by now that people want details and info early in the year!

Is your goal to try to be there on Mon., 9/30 when the MHP starts, or just be at DLR for the Halloween season, sans party?  Either way, I hope you get to go!!


----------



## scrawny

Did they say when tickets will go on sale yet. Want to go Sept 30...yeah


----------



## Sherry E

scrawny said:


> Did they say when tickets will go on sale yet. Want to go Sept 30...yeah



*scrawny -*

I haven't seen anything about that yet.  The last time I checked the AP site there was no party mentioned at that point.

What usually happens is that the party tickets first go on sale to AP holders, Disney Visa members and Disney Vacation Club owners.  Those tickets should likely go on sale in June (if not before the end of May).  Then the tickets go on sale to the general public in July.

The party dates will probably appear on the AP site at some point, to announce the advance purchase options.  Quite possibly the Parks Blog will do a blog on it as well, before the tickets go on sale.  

I think we'll hear something about the ticket prices and sale dates very, very soon!


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:


> Janet -
> 
> That's what I'm here for -- thorough rundowns, analysis, commentary and info!  Although, I only stick to the stuff that's in my wheelhouse.  If I don't know anything about a particular subject and if I don't know of anyone else who does know, I will keep quiet!
> 
> You mentioned the value of WDW trips vs. DLR trips.  I've heard that same sentiment many times.  In fact, I recall that my friend and her family spent a full 7-day week at WDW in December a few years back, and stayed at one of the Port Orleans hotels, and it ended up being less expensive than it would have been to stay at the Grand Californian Hotel in December for one short weekend!  That was shocking to me!
> 
> Yes, WDW simply has more property to cover with holiday decorations than DLR has.  They've got all the fun themed hotels and they can do the really elaborate edible displays in the lobbies.  Our DLR hotels, for some inexplicable reason, don't have their own elaborate displays.  The GCH does put a very aromatic gingerbread house in Storytellers Cafe, and there is a smaller gingerbread house in White Water Snacks.  As far as I know, that's it for the hotels' edible decor!  Then, when you get into DCA you will see assorted gingerbread masterpieces in Flo's, at the Cozy Cone, in Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Cafe (although I didn't see evidence of that one even existing), and at Carthay.
> 
> I think you'll enjoy the DLR holiday season.  Even though it is done on a smaller scale than WDW out of necessity, there is a lot of holiday punch packed in to the smaller resort!
> 
> I think that's exactly what DLR was trying to accomplish during last year's Halloween Time -- they were trying to make the Villains (or at least, many Villains at the same time) more difficult to meet outside of the party, therefore enhancing the value of the party and luring more people into buying tickets.  That was how I read the situation.  It was a money-making endeavor.
> 
> The only problem with that kind of ploy is that Disney doesn't do "enough" with the Halloween Time celebration to afford to be able to remove anything from the roster of entertainment.  So when the Villains are less prominent during the non-party time slots I would think it's more obvious, whereas if there were lots and lots and lots of Halloween things to see and do in both parks then taking away some of the access to Villains might not be noticed as much.
> 
> The Halloween parties have definitely not been too abundant.  Last year DL did 11 of them, but in prior years there had been 10 parties (2 each week).  The parties were an even bigger success last year than in previous years (I think it's because of the Villains and the costumed characters) so it would make sense to do more of them, but that would also mean closing Disneyland early on even more nights than they already do...which might be okay if they added some good Halloween entertainment to DCA to keep people amused!  The problem is that DCA is so lacking in Halloween Time merriment that there is not a good alternative (Halloween-wise) for the folks who don't want to pay for the MHP in DL.
> 
> I think that if Disney suddenly decides to put a little Halloween back into DCA (and not just the pitiful Duffy-in-a-pumpkin costume photo spot effort) then they may very well begin to add more party nights in DL.  Last year they made sure that they had some good holiday stuff going on in DCA while they were running 20 nights of the Candlelight Ceremony, to give people other options!  If Disney is going to close Disneyland early for more than 10 or 11 nights, they have got to put something Halloween-ish in DCA!
> 
> PHX!
> 
> Welcome aboard!  It's good to see you back in the Superthread (although it was a different Superthread the last time you joined in, I think).
> 
> Someone else just said in another thread that she hadn't yet received her Backstage Pass calendar/booklet either and she is a new AP holder.  I wonder if there is any rhyme or reason to who gets the BP and in which order?
> 
> I must say that I was stunned to see that Disney had announced the Halloween season start date, the MHP start date and the holiday season start date in the same magazine!  All at the same time!  That is unprecedented!  We all know how they take their sweet time in releasing info, and they never, ever, ever give holiday dates at the same time as Halloween dates.  They usually don't even announce the Halloween season start date until after the MHP dates have been released!  Is there someone new in charge of these things over there at Team Disney Anaheim, I wonder?
> 
> If Disney pays any attention to social media -- and some of their departments do exactly that -- then they would have learned by now that people want details and info early in the year!
> 
> Is your goal to try to be there on Mon., 9/30 when the MHP starts, or just be at DLR for the Halloween season, sans party?  Either way, I hope you get to go!!



I am not sure if this helps on trying to figure out the Back Stage Pass Book. 

We always receive two books on the same date of delivery. DD and I have Premium APs. purchased through a union and my husbands pass was purchased with our credit card and he has a Deluxe Pass.  So our family has 2 separate accounts. So we get two calendars. 

Last year it was the same case, DD and I had Premium Passes, but the hubby had a SoCal Select and we still received 2 calendars. 

The Year Book for 2012 we only got one in the mail. The years before we also had a free subscription for Disney Family Mag, but I guess that is done now? 

We live in Los Angeles , maybe the other area will be receiving theirs in the next few days.


----------



## DisFam95

nevermind - I was looking at WDW AP dates


----------



## DisFam95

nevermind! that was WDW


----------



## Kiwigirls

Wow! Thats a lot of party dates, way more than previously!! Might have to relook at my planning.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

DisFam95 said:


> AP site lists first party as Sept 10th
> 
> Sept
> 10, 13
> 17, 20
> 24, 27
> 29
> 
> Oct
> 3, 4
> 6, 10, 11
> 14,17,18
> 20, 22, 24, 25
> 27, 29, 31
> 
> Nov 1



How exciting!!!!! 

Now I can justify going twice this year, once in September then again in October. 

Let the Halloween costume planning begin


----------



## Sherry E

Where on the AP site?  I am talking about the AP section of the Disneyland Resort website.  I was just on there and did not see any dates for Mickey's Halloween Party?  Where are they?

The party starts on September 30, as stated in the title of this thread and in the Backstage Pass magazine.  I think the dates you posted might be for MNSSHP at WDW, not the MHP at DLR.


ETA:  Remember, Halloween Time at Disneyland Resort is beginning on 9/13.  Would there be a party on 9/10?  That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kiwigirls

Just wondering if those are the WDW dates not DL?? It seems to match what has been advertised for there?


----------



## DisFam95

Yes SO SORRY 

I'm used to searching WDW.  This is our first family trip to DL 

Nevermind those dates - I deleted it.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:


> Where on the AP site?  I am talking about the AP section of the Disneyland Resort website.  I was just on there and did not see any dates for Mickey's Halloween Party?  Where are they?
> 
> The party starts on September 30, as stated in the title of this thread and in the Backstage Pass magazine.  I think the dates you posted might be for MNSSHP at WDW, not the MHP at DLR.




I was wondering about that one day in November since our calendars show the last day as being 10/31. 

I am so confused now


----------



## Sherry E

*Pinup Mommy --*

I'm glad you mentioned that magazine that came with the AP membership (Family Fun right?). I stopped getting mine too.  It's not that I really wanted that magazine.  I always felt it was going to waste on me, but I did notice that it had stopped coming!  I wondered if anyone else was still getting it.


----------



## Kiwigirls

DisFam95 said:
			
		

> Yes SO SORRY
> 
> I'm used to searching WDW.  This is our first family trip to DL
> 
> Nevermind those dates - I deleted it.



No worries, it's easy enough to do!


----------



## Sherry E

DisFam95 said:


> Yes SO SORRY
> 
> I'm used to searching WDW.  This is our first family trip to DL
> 
> Nevermind those dates - I deleted it.



It's okay!  It was an honest mistake to mix up the two parties.  I was literally just on the AP site for DLR and saw nothing, let alone so many dates, so I knew the dates you listed had to be for WDW.  This is why I try to make a point of always stating what will probably happen with the dates and what has happened in the past, so that we know in advance what the realistic expectations are.  I don't think DLR would have that many party dates unless DCA suddenly got some Halloween stuff too, and if there were going to be that many nights the Parks Blog would do a piece on it to get everyone excited!  

DLR may add in some nights to the MHP here and there, but I don't think we'd get as many nights as WDW gets.





Pinup Mommy said:


> I was wondering about that one day in November since our calendars show the last day as being 10/31.
> 
> I am so confused now



The September 10th date (before Halloween Time even begins at DLR) was what caught my attention!  I don't think I even thought about the November date but you're absolutely right!  A party before the season starts and after it ends!


----------



## seobaina

Sherry E said:


> *seobaina -*
> 
> Do you mean the dates for the Halloween Time season in general, or for the specific Halloween Party?  It's not unusual to not know dates at this point.  Sadly, DLR takes its sweet time in releasing info.
> 
> I mentioned on the previous page that we should probably hear something about the party dates very soon (like maybe even by the end of this month or in early June).  The party dates will most likely pop up on the Annual Pass site (because the tickets will go on sale to AP holders, DVC owners and Disney Visa members first, before they go on sale to the general public).
> 
> If there are going to be any brand new developments in the Halloween season then the Parks Blog may do a Blog on it soon, or there could be a press release on Disneyland News -- that is IF there is anything happening that is out of the ordinary and noteworthy enough to mention early.
> 
> The Halloween Time season in general will start somewhere between 9/13 and 9/20.  There is a Villains event on 9/13, which is part of the whole Limited Time Magic promo taking place this year, but I don't know if that will be the official kick-off of the Halloween season or a separate thing.  If 9/13 is not the official season start date, then it will probably begin on 9/16 or 9/20.
> 
> The Halloween party will most likely start on Friday, 9/27 (with a possibility of Friday, October 4th), and will probably take place on every Tuesday and Friday throughout October. There may be a possible Monday thrown in there to replace one of the Tuesdays.  There will also be a party on Halloween night (which is a Thursday).  There should be a total of 10 or 11 parties for the whole season, although last year's parties sold out faster than usual -- and all of the parties sold out, which was not always the case in the past -- so maybe Disney will add in an extra night?



I was meaning for MNSSHP but thank you for all the info. I'm hoping it starts friday 27th sept cause otherwise we'll miss it. I assumed it started earlier, like wdw 



Pinup Mommy said:


> I just received my AP calendar today.... Halloween decorations will be up Friday, September 13, and it looks like they will be open 13 hours and have a special event with Disney villains, dance party and limited edition collectibles.
> 
> The dates for MNSSHP are not listed, but the start date is listed as September 30th.....



Argh, that would suck if so cause we fly back on oct 1st from San Fran  Hoping for a week earlier. x


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *PHX!*
> 
> Welcome aboard!  It's good to see you back in the Superthread (although it was a different Superthread the last time you joined in, I think).
> 
> Someone else just said in another thread that she hadn't yet received her _Backstage Pass_ calendar/booklet either and she is a new AP holder.  I wonder if there is any rhyme or reason to who gets the BP and in which order?
> 
> I must say that I was stunned to see that Disney had announced the Halloween season start date, the MHP start date and the holiday season start date in the same magazine!  All at the same time!  That is unprecedented!  We all know how they take their sweet time in releasing info, and they never, ever, ever give holiday dates at the same time as Halloween dates.  They usually don't even announce the Halloween season start date until after the MHP dates have been released!  Is there someone new in charge of these things over there at Team Disney Anaheim, I wonder?
> 
> If Disney pays any attention to social media -- and some of their departments do exactly that -- then they would have learned by now that people want details and info early in the year!
> 
> Is your goal to try to be there on Mon., 9/30 when the MHP starts, or just be at DLR for the Halloween season, sans party?  Either way, I hope you get to go!!



I GOT MY AP BOOKLET! At first when I got the mail I though I hadn't because I was looking for something magazine-sized. But when I sorted at home -- hard to miss Dumbo!!

I will probably try to do Disneyland on a weekday in the last two weeks of September, pending band dates that are slow in coming this spring -- tied into the school board and the budget. I don't plan on going to the MHP, so going during the slower time benefits. I'll fly over (airline miles) and stay with my parents. I'll see if I can talk my mother and her AP into going with me for a day.

I haven't been on this superthread the last couple years because it was too painful (and time-consuming) to read about everyone's awesome Halloween adventures. But now I get to dive back in!

... and I am also stunned that they announced so much early. Maybe they read this thread  

PHXscuba


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> The party starts on September 30, as stated in the title of this thread and in the Backstage Pass magazine.



So, is Sep 30 officially the first Halloween party?  If they were more popular last year, why aren't they starting them on the last Friday of Sep like they've done the last two years...or earlier?  We will miss it if it's on Sep 30.


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> I GOT MY AP BOOKLET! At first when I got the mail I though I hadn't because I was looking for something magazine-sized. But when I sorted at home -- hard to miss Dumbo!!
> 
> I will probably try to do Disneyland on a weekday in the last two weeks of September, pending band dates that are slow in coming this spring -- tied into the school board and the budget. I don't plan on going to the MHP, so going during the slower time benefits. I'll fly over (airline miles) and stay with my parents. I'll see if I can talk my mother and her AP into going with me for a day.
> 
> I haven't been on this superthread the last couple years because it was too painful (and time-consuming) to read about everyone's awesome Halloween adventures. But now I get to dive back in!
> 
> ... and I am also stunned that they announced so much early. Maybe they read this thread
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX -*

Your mom looked like she had a great time with you all on your recent trip so I'm guessing she'd be up for a short Halloween visit.  

You know, I don't know if anyone involved in DLR planning looks at this board -- although I tend to think they might from time to time because I have seen DISboards mentioned in surveys sent to me by DLR in relation to sites that could be used for planning -- but the Parks Blog folks are definitely aware of at least some activity on this board.  That much I know.  A couple of times they've even done blogs on things that seemed almost too conveniently timed in that the subject was just being discussed on the DIS a week or two prior (or one of the DIS Unplugged team had just done a blog on it) and it was something very specific!  I felt like someone was reading a thread or blog on this board and getting ideas on what we were talking about and what types of things interested us, and voila!  Up popped a Disney Parks Blog about that specific thing!

And, frankly, social media (I'm including forums like this one in that category) plays such a big role in people being able to voice their opinions about anything these days that DLR would be foolish to not have someone monitoring various sites from time to time.  





dnamertz said:


> So, is Sep 30 officially the first Halloween party?  If they were more popular last year, why aren't they starting them on the last Friday of Sep like they've done the last two years...or earlier?  We will miss it if it's on Sep 30.



*dnamertz --*

Yep.  September 30 is the date printed in the _Backstage Pass _calendar/magazine as being the first night of the Halloween Party.  And you know Disney would not reveal that info if they didn't know the dates for sure, because they are very secretive about releasing dates and things.  I almost thought it was a mistake when I first read it!

To be honest, the actual date does not shock me -- I don't know if anyone recalls but the Halloween parties of a few years ago used to start in early October.  It's the day of the week on which the party begins that is new and different.  It's not like they haven't had parties on Mondays before -- they have had them on Mondays -- but to start a party on a Monday is unusual.

I don't know why they aren't starting the party earlier.  I don't think Disney is looking at it like, "The party is really popular so let's start it even earlier in the month."  If anything they could add more nights to the line-up, but the party always starts 2 weeks after the season start date.  This time it's 2 weeks and 3 days after the season start date!  There must be a method to their madness that only they understand!

You know, on 9/13 Disney is doing that Villains thing for the Limited Time Magic event.  There is a dance party involved.  I wonder if they decided to skip a 9/27 Halloween Party in favor of doing the Villains dance party on 9/13??  Maybe the Halloween budget would only allow for so much celebration!


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> *PHX -*
> There must be a method to their madness that only they understand!



Which is what bothers me the most about them not revealing schedules and ride closure info farther in advance.  Many guests need to plan their vacations way in advance, so we have to go by what they do in previous years and hope they do things the same way this year.

Well, at least this means Fantasmic should be on for Sept 27.


----------



## JeffryK

So this automatically means that in the week before the 13th Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion will be closed right? And it will very likely be pretty crowded the 13th.


----------



## Sherry E

seobaina said:


> I was meaning for MNSSHP but thank you for all the info. I'm hoping it starts friday 27th sept cause otherwise we'll miss it. I assumed it started earlier, like wdw
> 
> Argh, that would suck if so cause we fly back on oct 1st from San Fran  Hoping for a week earlier. x



*seobaina -*

Unfortunately, MHP at DLR never starts as early as MNNSHP at WDW.  I think the holiday season dates for DLR differ from WDW too.  

It looks like MNNSHP at WDW is starting on 9/10 this year, and ending on 11/1.  A few years back we did have a "late" end to the Halloween Time season at DLR in that Halloween Time ended in early November (I can't recall which year it was without looking at some of my old maps but it was sometime in the last 5 or 6 years).  I can't recall if Mickey's Halloween Party (or whichever name it had at that time) extended beyond 10/31.  In any case, ever since then the season has had a hard end on 10/31, and the party's last night has been 10/31.

Well, right now it's not looking good for you that you'll be able to go to the MHP, but you never know.  Unless Disney has 9/27 reserved for a private event or something like that, they could always decide to open that night up for a party.






dnamertz said:


> Which is what bothers me the most about them not revealing schedules and ride closure info farther in advance.  Many guests need to plan their vacations way in advance, so we have to go by what they do in previous years and hope they do things the same way this year.
> 
> Well, at least this means Fantasmic should be on for Sept 27.



*dnamertz -*

Exactly.  That's usually the only sort of 'map' we have to determine what could happen for the current seasons -- looking at the previous years.  As I mentioned to PHXscuba above, I am actually stunned that Disney released the Halloween Time start date, the Halloween Party start date and the holiday season start date all at the same time.  That is a full 6 months in advance of when the holiday season begins, which is unprecedented!  Disney never lets us know the holiday dates this early on, even though you'd have to have the _Backstage Pass_ magazine to see the dates as they weren't exactly announced in splashy fashion on the DLR website two days ago.  (This also gets me thinking that DLR might have something new/different in the works for the holidays, hence the early date release, but I'll ponder that over in the Christmas thread.)

With any luck maybe DLR will add 9/27 into the party mix after all.  I can't help but think that the 9/13 Villains "dance party" has something to do with the lack of a party on 9/27.





JeffryK said:


> So this automatically means that in the week before the 13th Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion will be closed right? And it will very likely be pretty crowded the 13th.



*JeffryK -*

As much as I would like to tell you no, it won't be crowded on 9/13, I think that -- at least in the afternoon and at night -- it will be crowded.  Since this Villains/13th hour/dance party thing is taking place that day, and since it's a Friday, I think there will be a lot of people going to the parks to see it. 

Haunted Mansion will close right around Labor Day -- the last couple of years it has closed before Labor Day -- for its Haunted Mansion Holiday makeover.  It could _possibly_ soft open a day early -- like maybe 9/12 -- but there's no guarantee of that. 

I'm not sure when Space Mountain closes for the Ghost Galaxy overlay, but it probably will be closed for the better part of that week leading up to 9/13.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Hi Sherry,  I'm waiting with bated breath for more of your updates!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sherry E

*Here is a little "treat" for your Saturday afternoon viewing and listening enjoyment...*




*Because spooky snacks, ghoulish grub and monstrous munchies are such a popular part of the Halloween Time season, let's take a peek at 3 different blogs from 2012, which cover -- in devilish detail -- the various edible delights offered at Disneyland Resort in September and October...
and possibly in the afterlife as well. 
*



*"Halloween Time Treats at Disneyland: No Tricks Required!" -- by Nancy Johnson, Correspondent, DIS Unplugged, October 2, 2012*


*"Wicked Good Halloween Treats at Disneyland Resort" -- by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer, Disney Parks Blog, October 17, 2012*


*"Halloween Goodies at Disney Parks  What Are Your Favorites?" -- by AJ, The Disney Food Blog, October 15, 2012*





*And...listen in as I join the the DIS Unplugged Team in a podcast/call-in show from 2012 , where we dissect the Halloween season at DLR in general, covering everything from goodies and souvenirs to Mickey's Halloween Party, fireworks, decorations, etc., etc. *

*Halloween Time Podcast & Call-In Show (featuring the DIS Unplugged team - and me!!!)  9/27/12*









​


----------



## seobaina

Sherry E said:


> *seobaina -*
> 
> Unfortunately, MHP at DLR never starts as early as MNNSHP at WDW.  I think the holiday season dates for DLR differ from WDW too.
> 
> It looks like MNNSHP at WDW is starting on 9/10 this year, and ending on 11/1.  A few years back we did have a "late" end to the Halloween Time season at DLR in that Halloween Time ended in early November (I can't recall which year it was without looking at some of my old maps but it was sometime in the last 5 or 6 years).  I can't recall if Mickey's Halloween Party (or whichever name it had at that time) extended beyond 10/31.  In any case, ever since then the season has had a hard end on 10/31, and the party's last night has been 10/31.
> 
> Well, right now it's not looking good for you that you'll be able to go to the MHP, but you never know.  Unless Disney has 9/27 reserved for a private event or something like that, they could always decide to open that night up for a party.



I guess I'll have to keep my fingers crossed for 27th  Shame but I suppose if it's not on the park might be quieter? I can hope  THanks for the info.

x


----------



## dnamertz

seobaina said:


> I guess I'll have to keep my fingers crossed for 27th  Shame but I suppose if it's not on the park might be quieter? I can hope  THanks for the info.
> 
> x



I was assuming the opposite.  I was thinking one of the benefits during the party might be that the crowd would be smaller than a typical Friday night.  From what people say, the lines for rides during the party are pretty light...the crowds are waiting in line to see characters and trick-or-treating.

During our last trip mid November, we were there Tues - Fri and the only really crowded time was the 2nd half of Friday (I assume because the local AP holders came in for Friday evening).


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> Hi Sherry,  I'm waiting with bated breath for more of your updates!
> 
> Thanks for the info!



Hi, *Cheshirecatty*!  

Welcome aboard!  It's good to see you in this thread too (I know you have already popped in to the Christmas Superthread here and there).

Pinup Mommy was the first one to get here and break the news of the Halloween Time start date and Mickey's Halloween Party's start date.  I can't take credit for the update.  She and I are both in Los Angeles, and it sounds as though we received our _Backstage Pass_ magazines on the same day.  I was literally thumbing through mine and planning to head to this thread with the Halloween info within a half hour when I saw her post come through!  For some reason I looked at the holiday season date in the BP magazine first, and then backtracked to September.

But I will certainly update if I hear anything before anyone else does. Otherwise, just as long as we get info rolling in, and party dates and prices and things like that, it doesn't matter who breaks the news in this thread -- just as long as we hear about it!




seobaina said:


> I guess I'll have to keep my fingers crossed for 27th  Shame but I suppose if it's not on the park might be quieter? I can hope  THanks for the info.
> 
> x



*seobaina -*

True.  If Disney decides not to have a party on 9/27 (and in the back of my mind I keep thinking that the 9/30 date in the magazine must be a misprint!), at least you won't have to deal with any of those overlap crowds, when the party guests and non-party guests are in the park at the same time for 3 hours before the party begins.  That's a very busy time!




dnamertz said:


> I was assuming the opposite.  I was thinking one of the benefits during the party might be that the crowd would be smaller than a typical Friday night.  From what people say, the lines for rides during the party are pretty light...the crowds are waiting in line to see characters and trick-or-treating.
> 
> During our last trip mid November, we were there Tues - Fri and the only really crowded time was the 2nd half of Friday (I assume because the local AP holders came in for Friday evening).



*dnamertz -*

Correct -- the character lines can get crazy.  There are also a lot of people waiting for the Cavalcade and for the fireworks.  The treat station lines generally move pretty quickly and efficiently, even if they look long and ominous.  Overall, the party is definitely more crowded than I would expect an exclusive hard ticket event to be, but it is manageable.  There shouldn't be as many people in the park for the party as there would be on a non-party day because of the number of tickets sold.

Those 3 hours of overlap time before the party begins are very busy!


----------



## KatrinfromGermany

Hi to all!

What is the villains event on 09/13? Does anybody know if you have to buy extra tickets for it?

We will be in Anaheim from 09/09 to 09/15, but will visit the parcs only on Tuesday, 10th, Wednesday, 11th, and on Friday, 13th. Will they close certain areas to prepare for Halloween and will it be totally crowded?

We will come all the way from Germany and will be a lit disappointed if anything is closed. On the other hand - Halloween in Disneyland sounds quite amazing (we don't celebrate it in Germany in such a big way).

Any tips and recommendations for me?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sherry E

KatrinfromGermany said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> What is the villains event on 09/13? Does anybody know if you have to buy extra tickets for it?
> 
> We will be in Anaheim from 09/09 to 09/15, but will visit the parcs only on Tuesday, 10th, Wednesday, 11th, and on Friday, 13th. Will they close certain areas to prepare for Halloween and will it be totally crowded?
> 
> We will come all the way from Germany and will be a lit disappointed if anything is closed. On the other hand - Halloween in Disneyland sounds quite amazing (we don't celebrate it in Germany in such a big way).
> 
> Any tips and recommendations for me?
> Thanks a lot!



Welcome, *KatrinfromGermany*!  I'm glad you joined us!

I don't think we know too much about exactly what's happening on 9/13 just yet.  The Villains event is part of the "Limited Time Magic" promo that's going on all year at Disneyland Resort.  So far, as part of LTM, there were Valentine's Day events; there was a Lunar New Year celebration; there was a Mardi Gras celebration; there will be 4th of July/Independence Day events, etc.  There's even an an upcoming Greece-influenced celebration!  There have been quite a few other events popping up this year that have been interesting.

Unless I have missed something somewhere, I think that all we know so far about 9/13 is that Disneyland will be open until 1:00 a.m. (they're calling it the "13th hour" in celebration of Friday the 13th), and the Villains will host a "dance party."  

I'm not sure what's going on in the daytime on 9/13 but I don't think there would be any kind of separate ticket needed for that.  Only the dance party is in question as far as tickets.  

Haunted Mansion and Space Mountain will be closed on your first couple of park days, up until 9/13, when they reopen in their Halloween versions (Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, respectively)!

I don't think the parks will be too crowded in the days leading up to 9/13 because a lot of people will go back to school after Labor Day is over.  I think there will be an increase in crowds on 9/13 due to the Villains/13th Hour thing, but especially at night for the dance party.

California Adventure may or may not be in the Halloween spirit at all.  For the last few years it has been almost totally stripped of Halloween fun, while the majority of the festivities are in Disneyland.  Last year there were some "Frankenweenie" things in DCA, but I think that was just happening because the film opened in 2012.  I am hoping things will change this year and we will see more Halloween fun in DCA too!

As for tips/recommendations -- if you look my post above on this page with the links to blogs about Halloween treats, you will find that I also included a link to a podcast/call-in show we did last year (the DIS Unplugged team and I) and in that show we give a lot of tips and recommendations that would be helpful for new Halloween Time visitors.  

Otherwise, if you kind of skim through this thread (starting with the first page, which has a lot of info -- some of which needs to be updated but it still mostly applicable to Halloween Time in general), you'll get a lot of ideas about Halloween seasons past and what to expect.  Always feel free to just jump in anytime you have a question and someone will answer it here!


----------



## L1l1y2

PHXscuba said:


> I GOT MY AP BOOKLET! At first when I got the mail I though I hadn't because I was looking for something magazine-sized. But when I sorted at home -- hard to miss Dumbo!!
> 
> PHXscuba



I am so sad to hear this.  DH and I have been a AP holders now for a year...never not once have we gotten info in the mail!  I didn't know I was supposed to too.  I live in CO...maybe they think I am to far to recieve a booklet!


----------



## abent

I am wanting to visit the parks the week of Oct 14-17 and want to attend the party.  Would I dare ASSUME that there will be one that week? I am hoping there is one early due to UEA starting later that week.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Sherry E

abent said:


> I am wanting to visit the parks the week of Oct 14-17 and want to attend the party.  Would I dare ASSUME that there will be one that week? I am hoping there is one early due to UEA starting later that week.  Does anyone have any suggestions?



*abent -*

I know what you mean - do we dare assume anything only to suddenly be surprised when Disney switches things up on us?

I think the assumption of a party between 10/14 and 10/17 is a very safe one.  Monday, October 14 is Columbus Day and I don't think there will be a party on that day because Disney will probably want to keep Disneyland open to all guests for longer hours that night.

My educated guess is that there will be a Tues., 10/15 or Wed., 10/16 party.


----------



## AZlady

Sherry E ~ I'm jumping in on this thread ( I've been bugging you over in the Christmas super thread).  I already had my Sept 13 th trip planned because someone on these boards mentions villains on Friday the 13 th.  I love the villains !!! 
I hate to hear it may be crazy busy, but going anyways.


----------



## Sherry E

AZlady said:


> Sherry E ~ I'm jumping in on this thread ( I've been bugging you over in the Christmas super thread).  I already had my Sept 13 th trip planned because someone on these boards mentions villains on Friday the 13 th.  I love the villains !!!
> I hate to hear it may be crazy busy, but going anyways.



Well, helloooooooo, *AZlady*!  Welcome!

It's good to see you in this thread too!  You're not bugging me at all, and of course I know you've been in the Christmas Superthread!  We have a good cross-section of people in this thread and in the Christmas thread, comprised of folks who are Halloween and/or Christmas season pros, newcomers to the festivities and those who have done neither a Halloween Time nor a holiday trip but want to learn about the seasons for future reference.

I don't know that it will be crazy busy all day long on 9/13.  Typically, the first day of a season like Halloween or the holidays attracts some extra people -- blog writers, press, and people who just like being there for the novelty of the "first day."  There will ordinarily be locals who come out after work and school, in the late afternoon or early evening.

This year, the Limited Time Magic 13th Hour Villains thing is new.  Since there will be some sort of dance party involved in the festivities, I am inclined to think that Friday night will be a packed house -- unless separate tickets are sold which keep the number of guests down.  So far I have not heard anything about tickets being sold to this dance party, so we'll see...

I don't know what the Villains will be doing in the daytime.  If there is something out of the ordinary that is going on in the daytime on 9/13 then there could be lots of extra people in the park.  Last year the access to the Villains was limited, and they were made more available at Mickey's Halloween Party.  But again, this LTM 13th Hour Villains event is new and uncharted territory, so I'm not sure what tricks the masterminds at Disney have up their sleeves.

I noticed you asked about the _Backstage Pass_ magazine and when you would get yours in another thread.  I have to concur with what longtimedisneylurker told you in that thread -- it seems to be very hit or miss.  I think the general "rule" is that there is supposed to be a BP magazine every 6 months, but I know that some people do not always receive theirs, nor do they receive 2 in a year's time.  

The BP magazine used to be full magazine size, with the same name.  That is why I still call it "BP Magazine."  It sounds better than saying "BP Booklet."  But at some point it was shrunk down to half its original page size, so it's like a booklet now.  The current one has cool mini-retro posters on a lot of the pages!

Last year there was a really nice soft cover book with wonderful Disneyland Resort photos that was sent out to the AP folks instead of _Backstage Pass_.  I was shocked to get it, but I was delighted because it was a cool surprise!


----------



## junmatno

We are going the 5th-8th!! During Gay Days, but looks like the crowds die down that Monday! Gonna book the party too! Staying at PPH, me DH, DS's, 6&14, DD, 1 year.


----------



## Sherry E

junmatno said:


> We are going the 5th-8th!! During Gay Days, but looks like the crowds die down that Monday! Gonna book the party too! Staying at PPH, me DH, DS's, 6&14, DD, 1 year.



*junmatno -*

Wonderful!  I love staying at the PPH.  I don't know if you've stayed there in the past, but if not, look for the white on white not-quite-hidden Mickey icons in the bedding.  They are hard to spot if you are not looking at the pillowcases and other bedding up close.

I haven't made a trip to DLR during the Gay Days time frame in 5 years (and that that point the Halloween Party was still held in DCA).  During that trip I left before Monday but Mondays in the off-peak season (and, believe it or not, as popular as Halloween Time is, October is still not considered peak season) are likely pretty decent days to be in the parks, crowd-wise.  

No, wait -- I take that back.  I think Gay Days was going on when I went to the MHP in 2011.

I am guessing there will be a Halloween party on Mon., 10/7 or Tues., 10/8.  If it ends up being 10/8, will you be able to attend the party since that is your last day?


----------



## seobaina

dnamertz said:


> I was assuming the opposite.  I was thinking one of the benefits during the party might be that the crowd would be smaller than a typical Friday night.  From what people say, the lines for rides during the party are pretty light...the crowds are waiting in line to see characters and trick-or-treating.
> 
> During our last trip mid November, we were there Tues - Fri and the only really crowded time was the 2nd half of Friday (I assume because the local AP holders came in for Friday evening).



That's a good point and worth noting but tbh if we went to the party we wouldn't be doing the rides and shows then, we'd be doing the Halloween stuff. I was at MNSSHP last year in WDW and it was HEAVING!! We've got four days in DLR (tues to fri) so hopefully we'll have had plenty of time to do the rides by then *touch wood*



Sherry E said:


> *seobaina -*
> 
> True.  If Disney decides not to have a party on 9/27 (and in the back of my mind I keep thinking that the 9/30 date in the magazine must be a misprint!), at least you won't have to deal with any of those overlap crowds, when the party guests and non-party guests are in the park at the same time for 3 hours before the party begins.  That's a very busy time!



Well, I'm not gonna give up hope yet but that's reassuring to know. I'm hoping tues-friday at that time of year will be relatively 'quiet' without parties and ok on the other three days if there are parties but I've no idea.


----------



## qckrun

Question regarding rides being shutdown/ closed for the Halloween Time?

My family and I were planning on going to DL Sept. 15-20, but I am concerned are there going to be closures due to the Halloween Time Prep?

Will all rides be open when I am going?


----------



## Sherry E

seobaina said:


> Well, I'm not gonna give up hope yet but that's reassuring to know. I'm hoping tues-friday at that time of year will be relatively 'quiet' without parties and ok on the other three days if there are parties but I've no idea.




*seobaina -*

I will hope for you that 9/27 is added into the line-up of Halloween Parties!  I really can't see why it was left out other than: A) Disney is sort of "substituting" the 9/13 dance party for what would have been a party on 9/27; *or* B) Disney has some other private event scheduled for 9/27.

I think the crowds should be pretty manageable and not too hideous during your dates.





qckrun said:


> Question regarding rides being shutdown/ closed for the Halloween Time?
> 
> My family and I were planning on going to DL Sept. 15-20, but I am concerned are there going to be closures due to the Halloween Time Prep?
> 
> Will all rides be open when I am going?



*qckrun -*

Hello!  Well, I'm not sure about any other ride closures in either park at that time, but Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy will both be running during your trip.  The Halloween Time season begins on 9/13, so those 2 rides have to be operational at that point.  

Any other rides that may be closed during that time frame -- if any -- would not be related to Halloween Time, but would be closed for maintenance or other reasons.  

I hope that helps!


----------



## qckrun

Sherry E said:


> *seobaina -*
> 
> I will hope for you that 9/27 is added into the line-up of Halloween Parties!  I really can't see why it was left out other than: A) Disney is sort of "substituting" the 9/13 dance party for what would have been a party on 9/27; *or* B) Disney has some other private event scheduled for 9/27.
> 
> I think the crowds should be pretty manageable and not too hideous during your dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *qckrun -*
> 
> Hello!  Well, I'm not sure about any other ride closures in either park at that time, but Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy will both be running during your trip.  The Halloween Time season begins on 9/13, so those 2 rides have to be operational at that point.
> 
> Any other rides that may be closed during that time frame -- if any -- would not be related to Halloween Time, but would be closed for maintenance or other reasons.
> 
> I hope that helps!



Thank you Sherry. 

Kind of offtopic, but is there a site that shows ride closures due to maintenance or other reasons?


----------



## seobaina

Sherry E said:


> *seobaina -*
> 
> I will hope for you that 9/27 is added into the line-up of Halloween Parties!  I really can't see why it was left out other than: A) Disney is sort of "substituting" the 9/13 dance party for what would have been a party on 9/27; *or* B) Disney has some other private event scheduled for 9/27.
> 
> I think the crowds should be pretty manageable and not too hideous during your dates.



Thank you Sherry  x


----------



## Sherry E

qckrun said:


> Thank you Sherry.
> 
> Kind of offtopic, but is there a site that shows ride closures due to maintenance or other reasons?



Hmmm...I thought that there used to be a thread or two on this forum that discussed rides that were down.  

Other than the Disneyland Resort website, I think that most sites just kind of discuss/list ride closures as they come up, and sometimes Disney doesn't let people know way ahead of time what will be closed.  Sometimes we find out about it closer to the dates we're interested in.

One ride I am pretty sure will still be closed when you are there is Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.  That has been closed since early in the year and is scheduled to reopen in "mid-Fall."  So I don't suppose it will be open in September unless the refurbishment is finished way ahead of schedule.

Maybe someone else here knows of other rides that are scheduled to be closed?  I haven't been keeping up with other ride closures lately, other than Big Thunder.





seobaina said:


> Thank you Sherry  x



You're welcome!


----------



## Mommavilla

Hi Sherry

Thanks for all the info! We are going at the end of September and this will be our first time doing Mickey's Halloween Party! Looks like we will be there for the first party on the 30th. How fast do the tickets sell out? We do have Disney Visa, does that give us a chance to buy in advance? Being that its on a Monday what kind of crowd should we expect? Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks again


----------



## scrawny

Me too. Looking for same info. Thanks.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Mommavilla said:


> Hi Sherry
> 
> Thanks for all the info! We are going at the end of September and this will be our first time doing Mickey's Halloween Party! Looks like we will be there for the first party on the 30th. How fast do the tickets sell out? We do have Disney Visa, does that give us a chance to buy in advance? Being that its on a Monday what kind of crowd should we expect? Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks again



It varies from year to year how fast the dates sell out.  Usually the first party and Halloween night sell the fastest, followed by the Friday dates then the Tuesday dates.  Yes, you do get first dibs being a Disney Visa card holder.  I have never been to a first Halloween party so can't tell you about that.  You can look up on youtube Halloween party Disneyland and Halloween Time at Disneyland, there are a handful of video of those to give you a feel of the season and crowds.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommavilla said:


> Hi Sherry
> 
> Thanks for all the info! We are going at the end of September and this will be our first time doing Mickey's Halloween Party! Looks like we will be there for the first party on the 30th. How fast do the tickets sell out? We do have Disney Visa, does that give us a chance to buy in advance? Being that its on a Monday what kind of crowd should we expect? Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks again



*Mommavilla -*

Hello, and welcome!

Last year many of the party nights sold out quite a bit faster than they had in previous years, and I think that was largely due to the fact that the access to Villains in the non-party Halloween Time hours was more limited.  People bought tickets to the MHP to see those Villains in addition to the other things that had already been part of the party.  

Also, all of the party nights sold out last year, whereas in the past there were usually a couple of nights that didn't.  Of course, some nights sell out faster than others.  I would not wait too long to buy the tickets when they go on sale.  There have been times in the past when I thought, "I'll wait a while before buying my ticket," and then the night I wanted sold out.  

If it is true that the MHP is beginning on Monday, 9/30 (and, according to the _Backstage Pass_ magazine, it is), I don't know if the party would be just as crowded on that Monday night as it would be if the party started on Friday.  It seems like some folks would have to work and go to school the next morning.  

The park itself will get really busy in that 3 hours of overlap time I have been talking about in the past page or two of this thread -- the 3 hour time frame in which the party guests and non-party guests are in the park at the same time, prior to the start of the party.

Basically, if only a certain number of tickets are sold for each party night and it's the same number for all nights, and if the tickets sell out for each party, then all the parties should basically have the same crowds, more or less.  People will congregate in different areas, but overall the party crowds should be the same.

I have been to a Monday night party before (in 2011), but it was not the first party of the season, as this one will be.  It was the second party night of the season and it did not sell out nearly as fast -- in fact, I don't think it sold out until just a few days before the actual date.  I found it to be much more crowded than I expected it to be, but not unbearable.  There were lots of people milling about in the pathways and walkways.  It seemed like any old night in Disneyland!

I've also been to a Friday night, first-party-of-the-season several years back (in DCA), and that didn't seem as crowded as the Monday night party in DL 2 years ago!

The Visa question I answered in my reply to scrawny below.






scrawny said:


> Me too. Looking for same info. Thanks.



*scrawny -*

You may have missed the reply I posted to you a couple of pages back.  I don't know if that helps with anything.  See below:



Sherry E said:


> *scrawny -*
> 
> I haven't seen anything about that yet.  The last time I checked the AP site there was no party mentioned at that point.
> 
> *What usually happens is that the party tickets first go on sale to AP holders, Disney Visa members and Disney Vacation Club owners.  Those tickets should likely go on sale in June (if not before the end of May).  Then the tickets go on sale to the general public in July.*
> 
> *The party dates will probably appear on the AP site at some point, to announce the advance purchase options.  Quite possibly the Parks Blog will do a blog on it as well, before the tickets go on sale.  *
> 
> *I think we'll hear something about the ticket prices and sale dates very, very soon!*


----------



## KatrinfromGermany

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, *KatrinfromGermany*!  I'm glad you joined us!
> 
> I don't think we know too much about exactly what's happening on 9/13 just yet.  The Villains event is part of the "Limited Time Magic" promo that's going on all year at Disneyland Resort.  So far, as part of LTM, there were Valentine's Day events; there was a Lunar New Year celebration; there was a Mardi Gras celebration; there will be 4th of July/Independence Day events, etc.  There's even an an upcoming Greece-influenced celebration!  There have been quite a few other events popping up this year that have been interesting.
> 
> Unless I have missed something somewhere, I think that all we know so far about 9/13 is that Disneyland will be open until 1:00 a.m. (they're calling it the "13th hour" in celebration of Friday the 13th), and the Villains will host a "dance party."
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on in the daytime on 9/13 but I don't think there would be any kind of separate ticket needed for that.  Only the dance party is in question as far as tickets.
> 
> Haunted Mansion and Space Mountain will be closed on your first couple of park days, up until 9/13, when they reopen in their Halloween versions (Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, respectively)!
> 
> I don't think the parks will be too crowded in the days leading up to 9/13 because a lot of people will go back to school after Labor Day is over.  I think there will be an increase in crowds on 9/13 due to the Villains/13th Hour thing, but especially at night for the dance party.
> 
> California Adventure may or may not be in the Halloween spirit at all.  For the last few years it has been almost totally stripped of Halloween fun, while the majority of the festivities are in Disneyland.  Last year there were some "Frankenweenie" things in DCA, but I think that was just happening because the film opened in 2012.  I am hoping things will change this year and we will see more Halloween fun in DCA too!
> 
> As for tips/recommendations -- if you look my post above on this page with the links to blogs about Halloween treats, you will find that I also included a link to a podcast/call-in show we did last year (the DIS Unplugged team and I) and in that show we give a lot of tips and recommendations that would be helpful for new Halloween Time visitors.
> 
> Otherwise, if you kind of skim through this thread (starting with the first page, which has a lot of info -- some of which needs to be updated but it still mostly applicable to Halloween Time in general), you'll get a lot of ideas about Halloween seasons past and what to expect.  Always feel free to just jump in anytime you have a question and someone will answer it here!



 Thank you so much for your help! 
And the superthread is really great and helpful


----------



## khardin2218

We are planning a trip september 7-14. There are two dates for MNNSHP during our trip. We would prefer to go to the pary on Tuesday, but it is the opening night. Will it be too busy? which date would you suggest. It will be me, my husband and our three year old. We have been to MNSSHP last year and had a great time


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> Also, all of the party nights sold out last year, whereas in the past there were usually a couple of nights that didn't.



I don't think that's true, Sherry.  Last year we went to the party on Monday Oct 29.  I don't believe *that* party sold out.  At least, it wasn't sold out as of when we left home for DLR, a couple of days before.  Maybe they sold out at the last minute?



> Of course, some nights sell out faster than others.  I would not wait too long to buy the tickets when they go on sale.



Definitely good advice 

-Bob


----------



## RAnderson0819

Khardin2218, where have you been able to find dates for the parties? We are also going that same week but I haven't been able to find anything yet.


----------



## Sherry E

*KatrinfromGermany -
*
You're welcome!  I'm glad the thread is helpful.







*khardin2218 -*

Mickey's Halloween Party is at Disneyland.  That doesn't begin until Mon., 9/30, according to the AP _Backstage Pass_ Magazine that is out now.  Disneyland's Halloween Time season starts on 9/13.  

I think you might be confusing the WDW Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party dates with Mickey's Halloween Party.  Maybe?







*GrandBob -

Welcome back, Bob!*

Are you making another Halloween (or holiday) trip this year?

I remember that party night you mentioned!  I remember watching the MHP calendar as each night sold out, one by one, and that night was the lone hold out night that stayed "open" the longest while the others were selling out.  I remember thinking at that point, "I wonder why this specific night is not selling out when all the others have?"  But it eventually did, I think -- probably close the very last minute, but I think it did.  

The other nights sold out much faster than they had in previous years, and nights that previously would not have sold out at all in previous years ended up selling out.  It's those darn Villains -- if they hadn't become more exclusive last year, I think it could have worked out differently!

Given what happened last year, I wouldn't advise anyone to risk waiting too long to snap up those tickets or they may not be able to get the night they want.


----------



## Sherry E

RAnderson0819 said:


> Khardin2218, where have you been able to find dates for the parties? We are also going that same week but I haven't been able to find anything yet.



*RAnderson0819 -*

The MHP (Mickey's Halloween Party) dates have not been released yet -- at least, not as of this morning when I last checked 3 different websites.  They will be announced any day now, though -- sometime in the next week or two.  Keep checking the Disneyland website, the Parks Blog, etc.  Sometimes dates will not appear in the morning and will suddenly be announced in the afternoon.

I think that khardin2218 saw the MNSSHP dates for WDW and thought they were the MHP dates for DLR.


----------



## RAnderson0819

Thanks! That was my thought as well...


----------



## we3peas

Question-I am from Orlando but will be in Anaheim for a conference during Halloween time frame (Oct 26-Oct 30). I do not want to attend the halloween party but do want to see DL and CA as much as possible. What days do you think will be more likely that we can spend the whole day (open to close) at each park, possibly hopping to be able to see as much as possible?

Do they run the parties every night towards the end of Halloween like WDW or will we have a chance to see both parks without ha to leave early?

TIA


----------



## Kilala

They have the party on Tuesdays and Fridays and sometimes on Monday.


----------



## Sherry E

we3peas said:


> Question-I am from Orlando but will be in Anaheim for a conference during Halloween time frame (Oct 26-Oct 30). I do not want to attend the halloween party but do want to see DL and CA as much as possible. What days do you think will be more likely that we can spend the whole day (open to close) at each park, possibly hopping to be able to see as much as possible?
> 
> Do they run the parties every night towards the end of Halloween like WDW or will we have a chance to see both parks without ha to leave early?
> 
> TIA



*we3peas --*

Hello and welcome!

Now I don't know with 100% certainty because Disney could always switch things up on us, but if we can use past seasons as a guideline I expect the only party night during your trip to be either Mon., October 28th or Tues., October 29th.  Again, Disney could totally flip the script on us and add in crazy, unexpected party days.  But there will be a party on Thurs., 10/31 and I think they'd have one earlier that week as well.  

So if I am correct, I don't think you'd have to worry about Disneyland closing a little bit earlier for a party more than one night during your trip.  You'd likely still be able to stay in Disneyland until 6 p.m. on the party night and then you'd have to leave.  Otherwise, your other days should probably be free and clear to park hop without worry.


----------



## we3peas

Thanks for the feedback. We have such a limited time so we wanted to spend as much as possible in the parks and not get kicked out early.


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> *GrandBob -
> 
> Welcome back, Bob!*
> 
> Are you making another Halloween (or holiday) trip this year?



Thanks Sherry!    Was I really gone that long?

No, unfortunately we have no Disney on the horizon    Too many other trips are interfering, including two family reunions, two trips to Vegas, and a long weekend in San Francisco.  But I'm hoping that maybe, just maybe, I can squeeze in something around my birthday in October again.




> I remember that party night you mentioned!  I remember watching the MHP calendar as each night sold out, one by one, and that night was the lone hold out night that stayed "open" the longest while the others were selling out.  I remember thinking at that point, "I wonder why this specific night is not selling out when all the others have?"  But it eventually did, I think -- probably close the very last minute, but I think it did.



IIRC, that Monday party was priced as high as the one on Halloween itself, and had no discounts, AP or otherwise.  I think most people figured that if they were going to spend that much money, they preferred to go on Halloween itself.  We had to catch a flight out on Halloween day, or else we would have figured the same.

Anyway, good to know it also was a sold-out date.  I thought it was fairly busy, though not obnoxiously so.

-Bob


----------



## laurasvwee

Here is my first holiday question( I'm sure that I will many more). Is the Haunted Mansion still dressed up in the Nightmare before Christmas decor. I have been to DL 3 times and all 3 trips where in October so I was wondering what HM would look like.


----------



## Sherry E

we3peas said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We have such a limited time so we wanted to spend as much as possible in the parks and not get kicked out early.



You're welcome!  I think there should probably just be one party night and the other nights would have regular Fall hours.




GrandBob said:


> Thanks Sherry!    Was I really gone that long?
> 
> No, unfortunately we have no Disney on the horizon    Too many other trips are interfering, including two family reunions, two trips to Vegas, and a long weekend in San Francisco.  But I'm hoping that maybe, just maybe, I can squeeze in something around my birthday in October again.
> 
> IIRC, that Monday party was priced as high as the one on Halloween itself, and had no discounts, AP or otherwise.  I think most people figured that if they were going to spend that much money, they preferred to go on Halloween itself.  We had to catch a flight out on Halloween day, or else we would have figured the same.
> 
> Anyway, good to know it also was a sold-out date.  I thought it was fairly busy, though not obnoxiously so.
> 
> -Bob



I think you were gone from this thread and the Christmas thread for a while, but maybe not gone from the DIS in general!

Wow!  You've got a lot of traveling coming up!  Hopefully you can work in a quick October visit to DLR.

That's a good theory about the next-to-last party night of last year.  You're right - it was more expensive than the previous parties in the early week.  I could be wrong about it selling out, and if it did it was certainly close to the last minute, but I think I recall reading that it eventually did sell out.  Either way, you're right -- paying that price for that night, one might as well go on Halloween!





laurasvwee said:


> Here is my first holiday question( I'm sure that I will many more). Is the Haunted Mansion still dressed up in the Nightmare before Christmas decor. I have been to DL 3 times and all 3 trips where in October so I was wondering what HM would look like.



*laurasvwee -*

Haunted Mansion Holiday will be open from 9/13 -- when Halloween Time begins -- all the way to the end of the Christmas/holiday season in early January 2014 (probably January 5th or 6th).


----------



## disnanny

When the tickets become available, does anyone know if DVC members can purchase tickets to the party for others? I called DVC and was told I could purchase up to 6 tickets for others for Mickey's not so scary halloween party, but I didn't ask if this offer would apply to the Disneyland party. 

Also, has there been any discounts or advanced sales offered for season pass holders for the party?

Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

disnanny said:


> When the tickets become available, does anyone know if DVC members can purchase tickets to the party for others? I called DVC and was told I could purchase up to 6 tickets for others for Mickey's not so scary halloween party, but I didn't ask if this offer would apply to the Disneyland party.
> 
> Also, has there been any discounts or advanced sales offered for season pass holders for the party?
> 
> Thanks



Hello, *disnanny*!  Welcome!

When the tickets go on sale to Annual Passholders, DVC owners and Disney Visa Card holders, the advanced purchase discount will apply to certain party nights.  There will be a schedule showing which nights are discounted and which ones are not.  AP, DVC and Disney Visa people will get a better price on some of the nights than the general public will get when the tickets go on sale to them a bit later.  

Beyond tickets, the usual Annual Pass discounts will apply for food and merchandise during the party.

Yes, you can buy up to 6 tickets for the Disneyland party too, from what I remember reading in the fine print of previous years' parties!

If you go to Page 1 of this thread and scroll down to the Mickey's Halloween Party post you will see dates and prices from last year's parties -- that will give you an idea of the kinds of discounts available for Passholders, etc.


----------



## briggscreek

We're thinking about a Halloween-time trip this year. What do you think would be the best week for low crowds? We'd get there on a Sunday afternoon and leave Thursday morning, and it wouldn't matter to us if we did a Halloween party or not.


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

We're going!! We went last year as a hubby and wife trip only and we had an INCREDIBLE time, but this year we are taking all three kiddos too for their first ever Halloween season!! We are thrilled! We will be in cali from October 14th to the 24th. Staying at the Legoland hotel in a Pirate room (yay!!) and doing legoland first, then Seaworld, then Disneyland for a few days and the Halloween party too (we are thinking the party which will probably be on the 18th), and then Universal for a day. We are all sooo excited! Can't wait!!


----------



## Sherry E

briggscreek said:


> We're thinking about a Halloween-time trip this year. What do you think would be the best week for low crowds? We'd get there on a Sunday afternoon and leave Thursday morning, and it wouldn't matter to us if we did a Halloween party or not.



Hello, *briggscreek*!

Since you don't particularly care about the actual parties, are you open to going in September too?  My first thought was that if you wanted to skip the parties but still wanted to enjoy some Halloween Time festivities in Disneyland, you could go after the season begins and before the party begins -- so, basically, somewhere after Friday, 9/13 and before Mon., 9/30.  I think crowds could be a little lighter.

If you go in October, I would not go the week of Halloween -- apparently that week is more crowded -- but I might go the week before it, maybe from Sun., 10/20 on.

I think those would be good windows of time to get in trips with possibly slightly lower crowds.  That season -- as popular as it is -- is not as busy as Summer or the Holidays.  It is still considered to be off-peak by Disney's standards, even though Halloween Time is a big draw.  It's definitely more crowded than it used to be during Halloween Time, but it's not unbearably so, I don't think.





Here4mydisneyfix said:


> We're going!! We went last year as a hubby and wife trip only and we had an INCREDIBLE time, but this year we are taking all three kiddos too for their first ever Halloween season!! We are thrilled! We will be in cali from October 14th to the 24th. Staying at the Legoland hotel in a Pirate room (yay!!) and doing legoland first, then Seaworld, then Disneyland for a few days and the Halloween party too (we are thinking the party which will probably be on the 18th), and then Universal for a day. We are all sooo excited! Can't wait!!



*Here4mydisneyfix --*

Welcome back!  So did you guys decide to scrap the idea of a Christmas/holiday trip (I remember that idea was on the table for a while, after last year's Halloween trip)?  The Cars Land & Buena Vista Street Christmas decorations are definitely something to see!


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Ok folks............can someone help this Aussie out?!

I was at Disneyland last year for Halloween and loved every minute of it. I was also there for Christmas in 2010 and again, loved every minute of it. If I travel anywhere in the world it is always to my beloved park that I first went to way back in 1998! And, we are very lucky to be coming back again in September this year to get some more use from our annual passes!!!

Now, I am going to have my DD with me and what I want to show her is the park in it's original state....................no decorations, just it's beautiful original self, especially the Haunted Mansion. It may even work out that we will be lucky enough to see both as at this stage our dates are September 5th through to September 19th depending on how long it takes to decorate!

 So, my question is this.....................I can see now the dates for Halloween start on Friday the 13th. So, how long before that date does the Haunted Mansion close to hve the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay added? ( I do love me my Jack ( him and Minnie are my 2 absolute faves ) and I do love it when he takes over the Mansion, but on this trip I want to come so I can see it in it's original state if at all possible.

I have a general idea how long it's closed for, but thought someone who is a regular at that time of year would be able to give me a more accurate idea!


Thanks so much


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Ok folks............can someone help this Aussie out?!
> 
> I was at Disneyland last year for Halloween and loved every minute of it. I was also there for Christmas in 2010 and again, loved every minute of it. If I travel anywhere in the world it is always to my beloved park that I first went to way back in 1998! And, we are very lucky to be coming back again in September this year to get some more use from our annual passes!!!
> 
> Now, I am going to have my DD with me and what I want to show her is the park in it's original state....................no decorations, just it's beautiful original self, especially the Haunted Mansion. It may even work out that we will be lucky enough to see both as at this stage our dates are September 5th through to September 19th depending on how long it takes to decorate!
> 
> So, my question is this.....................I can see now the dates for Halloween start on Friday the 13th. So, how long before that date does the Haunted Mansion close to hve the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay added? ( I do love me my Jack ( him and Minnie are my 2 absolute faves ) and I do love it when he takes over the Mansion, but on this trip I want to come so I can see it in it's original state if at all possible.
> 
> I have a general idea how long it's closed for, but thought someone who is a regular at that time of year would be able to give me a more accurate idea!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much



I think the ghosts shut the doors on the HM after Labor Day.


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *briggscreek*!
> 
> Welcome back!  So did you guys decide to scrap the idea of a Christmas/holiday trip (I remember that idea was on the table for a while, after last year's Halloween trip)?  The Cars Land & Buena Vista Street Christmas decorations are definitely something to see!



You have some memory Sherry!! Impressive! lol Yea, we had to scrap the Christmas time idea. Unfortunately it just won't work with the hubby's work schedule. I can't wait to get to see it someday! I am very grateful to get to go with the kiddos for Halloween though! They are going to think it is incredible!


----------



## briggscreek

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *briggscreek*!
> 
> Since you don't particularly care about the actual parties, are you open to going in September too?  My first thought was that if you wanted to skip the parties but still wanted to enjoy some Halloween Time festivities in Disneyland, you could go after the season begins and before the party begins -- so, basically, somewhere after Friday, 9/13 and before Mon., 9/30.  I think crowds could be a little lighter.
> 
> If you go in October, I would not go the week of Halloween -- apparently that week is more crowded -- but I might go the week before it, maybe from Sun., 10/20 on.
> 
> I think those would be good windows of time to get in trips with possibly slightly lower crowds.  That season -- as popular as it is -- is not as busy as Summer or the Holidays.  It is still considered to be off-peak by Disney's standards, even though Halloween Time is a big draw.  It's definitely more crowded than it used to be during Halloween Time, but it's not unbearably so, I don't think.



I'm thinking about the 15th or 22nd of September. But now I can't decide between Halloween and Christmas time. We have gone a few times the week after Thanksgiving and it's wonderful, and we haven't seen Carsland decorated for Christmas yet. On the other hand, we've never been there for Halloween time, and that's my favorite holiday. I'm going to have to think about this one LOL.


----------



## kelmac284

Sherry I looked at the front page but unless I missed it do we know approx when the tix will go on sale for AP's?  I know it is usually in the summer some time and just wanted to get an idea since we are going to go the weekend before Halloween and I know that will be a popular time.  And I am assuming that fri or sat before halloween (not sure which days they do the parties as I haven't been since 09) but I am sure that won't be a discounted night right.


----------



## Sherry E

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Ok folks............can someone help this Aussie out?!
> 
> I was at Disneyland last year for Halloween and loved every minute of it. I was also there for Christmas in 2010 and again, loved every minute of it. If I travel anywhere in the world it is always to my beloved park that I first went to way back in 1998! And, we are very lucky to be coming back again in September this year to get some more use from our annual passes!!!
> 
> Now, I am going to have my DD with me and what I want to show her is the park in it's original state....................no decorations, just it's beautiful original self, especially the Haunted Mansion. It may even work out that we will be lucky enough to see both as at this stage our dates are September 5th through to September 19th depending on how long it takes to decorate!
> 
> So, my question is this.....................I can see now the dates for Halloween start on Friday the 13th. So, how long before that date does the Haunted Mansion close to hve the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay added? ( I do love me my Jack ( him and Minnie are my 2 absolute faves ) and I do love it when he takes over the Mansion, but on this trip I want to come so I can see it in it's original state if at all possible.
> 
> I have a general idea how long it's closed for, but thought someone who is a regular at that time of year would be able to give me a more accurate idea!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much



Welcome back, *Minnie Sue Oz*!

You know, I think that Haunted Mansion will go down for the overlay right before Labor Day (which is on September 2nd this year).  It used to be (back when Halloween Time started a wee bit later in September) that Disney would wait until after our Labor Day holiday to close it.  However, for at least the last couple of years they have closed Haunted Mansion before Labor Day -- which is actually quite startling, as that's a holiday weekend.

So I would not be at all shocked if Haunted Mansion closes somewhere by or between Friday, August 30th and Sunday, September 1st.  It will stay in Haunted Mansion Holiday form from September 13th until early January 2014.




Here4mydisneyfix said:


> You have some memory Sherry!! Impressive! lol Yea, we had to scrap the Christmas time idea. Unfortunately it just won't work with the hubby's work schedule. I can't wait to get to see it someday! I am very grateful to get to go with the kiddos for Halloween though! They are going to think it is incredible!



*Here4mydisneyfix -*

I do have a good memory (though it is dimming with age)!  Often times I freak people out because I remember things that most people wouldn't remember! 

It sticks out in my mind that you were thinking about a holiday trip because I vividly recall that I was giving you a rundown on the holiday season dates and details after your Halloween trip passed.  Since I am so firmly involved in tracking both the Halloween Time and Holiday seasons at DLR -- and helping people plan their trips during those times -- I tend to remember when someone says they are considering a trip during one of those periods.

Another Halloween trip for you will be wonderful!  It should be exciting to see if Disney decides to add anything Halloween-ish to California Adventure this year.  I would assume that the Frankenweenie stuff will not return, but it would be nice to have some traces of Halloween in DCA!





briggscreek said:


> I'm thinking about the 15th or 22nd of September. But now I can't decide between Halloween and Christmas time. We have gone a few times the week after Thanksgiving and it's wonderful, and we haven't seen Carsland decorated for Christmas yet. On the other hand, we've never been there for Halloween time, and that's my favorite holiday. I'm going to have to think about this one LOL.



*briggscreek --*

It's a tough choice, deciding between seasons!

If Halloween is your favorite holiday I am surprised that you're not that interested in going to the Halloween party!  I would think you'd want to go, because the Halloween Screams fireworks are so great.

Because you love Halloween you should definitely experience Halloween Time at least once -- although, keep in mind that Disney tends to "skimp" on Halloween Time in many ways.  They don't do as much for it as they do for the holiday season -- not even close.  So if you are thinking that you're going to arrive at DLR and see the Halloween equivalent of the holiday season in terms of decor and overall merriment, you won't find it.  But you will enjoy what _is_ there.  Main Street and Frontierland are particularly special during Halloween Time and, of course, there are some little Halloween touches around NOS too.

Basically, the bulk of Halloween Time is focused in Disneyland.  DCA is sorely lacking in Halloween-ness (unless that changes this year), with the exception of Duffy's photo spot.  The hotels don't get into the Halloween spirit at all, except for on Halloween (the actual holiday) when they hand out candy.

Even in Disneyland, the Villains were made less available and less accessible last year so that they could be used as big selling points for the Halloween party.  You could "conjure up a Villain" at the Carnival/Round-Up in the daytime, but it was only one Villain at a time.  There were lots of Villains out and about at the party.  This year, after the Villains dance party thing on 9/13, who knows whether they will be out and about in the daytime or not?

As for the holiday season, it's not just Cars Land but Buena Vista Street too.  There are gingerbread "houses" (sculptures) in all of the restaurants in both BVS and CL.  The gingerbread Mater in Flo's was one of my favorites, but the gingerbread Cozy Cone model was fantastic!  The retro decor, the retro holiday music, the Bell Ringers and the "department store Santa" on BVS are just wonderful!  Meanwhile, over in CL you will find more themed holiday music, all kinds of crazy themed Christmas trees and decorations, as well as Snowy the Snow Car and the "Santa Stanley" statue/fountain, which displays Santa Stanley wearing a Santa hat and carrying a sack of goodies.

DCA finally feels more involved in the holiday season.  





kelmac284 said:


> Sherry I looked at the front page but unless I missed it do we know approx when the tix will go on sale for AP's?  I know it is usually in the summer some time and just wanted to get an idea since we are going to go the weekend before Halloween and I know that will be a popular time.  And I am assuming that fri or sat before halloween (not sure which days they do the parties as I haven't been since 09) but I am sure that won't be a discounted night right.



*kelmac284 --*

Hi, *Kelly*!

I have not updated the first page with 2013 party info because -- when last I checked -- there was nothing new yet.  All we know (or knew) so far is that the party begins on Monday, 9/30.  Maybe something new came in and I haven't seen it yet?  It seems that whenever I check various Disney websites for new updates I find nothing -- and then, 2 hours later, someone else will come to this thread saying that they just found new info!  My timing seems to be the worst!

I would think that the tickets for AP holders, Disney Visa card holders and DVC owners would go on sale in June -- but we should have heard or read an announcement of when they would go on sale by now and I don't think we have?  The general public tickets should go on sale in July.

I would also assume that the party will again take place on Friday nights and one early weeknight each week -- like Mondays or Tuesdays -- as well as on Halloween night.  There should be 2 parties each week, for a total of at least 10 parties.  (Last year there were 11 parties.)  

You're right -- whichever party is right before Halloween (whether it's Mon., 10/28 or Tues., 10/29) probably will not be discounted in any way.


----------



## dion1159

Hi! Great Thread!  When can we purchase tickets? My daughter and I have our flights, room and general DL tickets, but need the Halloween Special event. We are so excited coming from Florida to see where it all started!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

dion1159 said:


> Hi! Great Thread!  When can we purchase tickets? My daughter and I have our flights, room and general DL tickets, but need the Halloween Special event. We are so excited coming from Florida to see where it all started!!!!



Hello, *dion1159!*  Welcome!

We can't be 100% sure, but using previous years as a guideline we can assume that the tickets to Mickey's Halloween Party will probably go on sale to the general public sometime in July.  The latest I have ever seen party tickets go on sale was in August, but that was when the party was still held in California Adventure (pre-2010).

Tickets should be available for advance purchase (with discounts on certain nights) to Annual Pass holders, Disney Visa Card holders and Disney Vacation Club owners sometime soon -- probably in June.  

The Halloween Time season, of course, will start on 9/13 with some sort of Villains "dance party" -- this Villains dance party thing is new to all of us, and it is part of the Limited Time Magic events taking place all throughout 2013.

Mickey's Halloween Party starts on Monday, 9/30, according to the Annual Pass "_Backstage Pass_" magazine.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

hello -

We are WDW vets and finally went to DL for the first time last year and loved it.  We will be in LA again in September and I want to take my youngest son to the Mickey's Halloween party.  I have been to the WDW MNSSHP, but it looks as if this is different?  I'm confused because it looks like the first tix are for September 13 (the only day we can do it, BTW, so definitely plan on doing that night) but that the "party" doesn't start until September 30??  Are there 2 different events?

Also, I see that the event takes place at DL, but can you use your ticket to go to CAP during those first few hours (from 4pm to 7pm)?

TIA for any help!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

To PP, Halloween season starts Sept 13, meaning decorations and such. The first party is on Sept 30, meaning a Mickey's Halloween Party that can only be attended by people who have purchased the extra ticket to be there, where there is the small parade and the villains are out in full force and Trick or Treat trails.




Sherry E said:


> Hello, *briggscreek*!
> 
> Since you don't particularly care about the actual parties, are you open to going in September too?  My first thought was that if you wanted to skip the parties but still wanted to enjoy some Halloween Time festivities in Disneyland, you could go after the season begins and before the party begins -- so, basically, somewhere after Friday, 9/13 and before Mon., 9/30.  I think crowds could be a little lighter.
> 
> If you go in October, I would not go the week of Halloween -- apparently that week is more crowded -- but I might go the week before it, maybe from Sun., 10/20 on.
> 
> I think those would be good windows of time to get in trips with possibly slightly lower crowds.  That season -- as popular as it is -- is not as busy as Summer or the Holidays.  It is still considered to be off-peak by Disney's standards, even though Halloween Time is a big draw.  It's definitely more crowded than it used to be during Halloween Time, but it's not unbearably so, I don't think.



I think the "more crowded" part for Oct 31 gets overstated. It is more crowded compared to other parts of that low season, but it was not that bad even at the MHP on Oct 31 we attended last year, except for the kinds of rides and villains (read: Storm Troopers) that appeal to 14-30yo who have no serious interest in the candy or meeting Phineas & Ferb. As a family there with young kids (2, 5, and 7yo), it was so FUN. The MHP was so great that my DH almost broke his oath to not take the kids out of school for another trip, because *he* wants to do another MHP. There was such a level of excitement being there on the actual Oct 31, and, judging by others' comments about other MHP dates, I think more people were in costume, adding to the fun.
Now surely some of the reasonable crowd level was because H'ween fell on a Wednesday in 2012, but I think any Tuesday MHP or even this year's Thursday H'ween should be fine. We were at the parks Oct 30 to Nov 15, and the weekends were the crazy-crowd times, ESP our last weekend with Veterans' Day giving people a three-day weekend AND the start of the holiday season at DLR. Now that was something I would avoid if we ever go for another holiday visit (although I know from experience that the week between Christmas and New Year's is 10x worse for crushing crowds).

Enjoy Halloween-time! I'm envious of all of you who get to be there at such a great time of year with low crowds and cooler temps. I have to "settle" for an August trip before the kids return to school.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

TigerlilyAJ said:


> To PP, Halloween season starts Sept 13, meaning decorations and such. The first party is on Sept 30, meaning a Mickey's Halloween Party that can only be attended by people who have purchased the extra ticket to be there, where there is the small parade and the villains are out in full force and Trick or Treat trails.



Thanks for the reply.  So the $54 admission for MHP on 9/13, that is just to get me in the park in the evening, but there is no candy, no parade, etc?  That's a bummer...


----------



## sweethannah

GatorMomInNC said:


> Thanks for the reply.  So the $54 admission for MHP on 9/13, that is just to get me in the park in the evening, but there is no candy, no parade, etc?  That's a bummer...



Hi 

The Halloween season starts on the 13 September but the parties don't start until the 30 September. HTH


----------



## scrawny

Anyword on when tickets will go on sake yet??


----------



## pigby

Interesting that the first party is the 30th September as far as we know - I was thinking Disney would do similar dates to last year and have one on 27th Sept (Friday this year) and one of the Tuesday 1st - which we were hoping for. 

Hopefully the first party won't be too busy (as you say folks are back in work and school that day and next day) 

If the first one is on a Monday, I wonder what day they will have the second one - should think the Friday following - looks like we will have to do the first one as don't have a choice as we go home on the Thursday.


----------



## Fiveisaparty

First trip to DL this October 7-10.  We have done WDW MNSSHP and didn't really think it was worth it because it was so crowded.  Is the DL party really crowded too?  I don't know that much about this party, so just trying to get a little info.  TIA!


----------



## Sherry E

GatorMomInNC said:


> hello -
> 
> We are WDW vets and finally went to DL for the first time last year and loved it.  We will be in LA again in September and I want to take my youngest son to the Mickey's Halloween party.  I have been to the WDW MNSSHP, but it looks as if this is different?  I'm confused because it looks like the first tix are for September 13 (the only day we can do it, BTW, so definitely plan on doing that night) but that the "party" doesn't start until September 30??  Are there 2 different events?
> 
> Also, I see that the event takes place at DL, but can you use your ticket to go to CAP during those first few hours (from 4pm to 7pm)?
> 
> TIA for any help!



*GatorMomInNC --*

Welcome!  I'm glad you joined the thread.

Let me break down all of the Halloween fun for you!

Disneyland's Halloween season is called Halloween Time.  Halloween Time begins on Friday, 9/13 (this year) and ends on Thursday, October 31st.  This means that whatever decorations are going to be up for the season (on Main Street and in Frontierland, basically) will be up by 9/13.

Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy will be running by 9/13.  SMGG will end after 10/31, but Haunted Mansion Holiday lasts all the way through the holiday season and ends in early January 2014. The "Carnival" (formerly known as the Halloween Round-Up), which is where the Conjure Up a Villain tent, assorted games and the various (wonderful) carved character pumpkins can be found, will be running on 9/13.

For the last few years, most of the Halloween fun has been in Disneyland.  California Adventure is sorely lacking signs of Halloween, with the exception of last year's Frankenweenie exhibits, etc.  The 3 Disneyland Resort hotels are not decorated for Halloween at all, except on Halloween day/night they give out candy and I think the Grand Californian Hotel puts up a photo spot.

Mickey's Halloween Party is the Disneyland Resort equivalent of WDW's MNSSHP.  We call it the MHP.  The MHP usually begins about 2 weeks into the Halloween Time season, and it will require a separate ticket.  This year it appears to be starting on Mon., 9/30, according to the Annual Pass holders _Backstage Pass_ magazine.  The MHP usually takes place on 2 nights each week, which include a Friday and some other early weeknight day like Monday or Tuesday.  There is always a party on Halloween as well (of course).

The MHP includes party exclusives such as the awesome Halloween Screams fireworks and the Character Cavalcade, and some really interesting treat trails and stations where you can collect tons of candy.  (The Golden Horseshoe trail is cool, as is the one in Pixie Hollow.)

You cannot use your MHP ticket to enter California Adventure.  You can only use the MHP ticket to enter the park in which the party will be held, which will be Disneyland.

To enjoy the Halloween Time season in general you just need a regular ticket, Hopper, Annual Pass, etc.  For the MHP, you will need a separate ticket and you can only use that ticket in one park.

The MHP guests can enter Disneyland 3 hours early.  On Fridays they can enter Disneyland at 4 p.m.  On the earlier weeknights for the parties they can enter at 3 p.m.  However, the non-party guests can also stay in the park for those 3 hours, so there is a bit of crowded overlap time before the non-party guests have to leave.





TigerlilyAJ said:


> To PP, Halloween season starts Sept 13, meaning decorations and such. The first party is on Sept 30, meaning a Mickey's Halloween Party that can only be attended by people who have purchased the extra ticket to be there, where there is the small parade and the villains are out in full force and Trick or Treat trails.
> 
> 
> I think the "more crowded" part for Oct 31 gets overstated. It is more crowded compared to other parts of that low season, but it was not that bad even at the MHP on Oct 31 we attended last year, except for the kinds of rides and villains (read: Storm Troopers) that appeal to 14-30yo who have no serious interest in the candy or meeting Phineas & Ferb. As a family there with young kids (2, 5, and 7yo), it was so FUN. The MHP was so great that my DH almost broke his oath to not take the kids out of school for another trip, because *he* wants to do another MHP. There was such a level of excitement being there on the actual Oct 31, and, judging by others' comments about other MHP dates, I think more people were in costume, adding to the fun.
> Now surely some of the reasonable crowd level was because H'ween fell on a Wednesday in 2012, but I think any Tuesday MHP or even this year's Thursday H'ween should be fine. We were at the parks Oct 30 to Nov 15, and the weekends were the crazy-crowd times, ESP our last weekend with Veterans' Day giving people a three-day weekend AND the start of the holiday season at DLR. Now that was something I would avoid if we ever go for another holiday visit (although I know from experience that the week between Christmas and New Year's is 10x worse for crushing crowds).
> 
> Enjoy Halloween-time! I'm envious of all of you who get to be there at such a great time of year with low crowds and cooler temps. I have to "settle" for an August trip before the kids return to school.



Welcome back, *TigerlilyAJ*!  It's good to see you here again!

There actually is some evidence of the parks being more crowded during Halloween week -- Disney's hotel rates are higher and/or without any Fall discounts, and there are no MHP ticket discounts for any party that week.  They do get more guests in that particular week.  

Crowds and "crowded," however, are largely a matter of perception -- what one group thinks is bearable and tolerable is what another group will think is crazy and unbearable!




GatorMomInNC said:


> Thanks for the reply.  So the $54 admission for MHP on 9/13, that is just to get me in the park in the evening, but there is no candy, no parade, etc?  That's a bummer...



*GatorMomInNC --*

Whatever the cost of the MHP ticket (it may be different this year, so don't attach yourself to the $54 just yet!) -- which starts on September 30th (not on September 13) -- it will allow you to enter the park in which the party will be held at either 3 p.m. or 4 p.m., and there will be a Cavalcade, lots of candy and Halloween fireworks.





scrawny said:


> Anyword on when tickets will go on sake yet??



*scrawny -*

Not that I know of.  As I said yesterday, unless something new has just come out that I missed, I don't think it has been announced.  But we should know the sale dates very soon.



pigby said:


> Interesting that the first party is the 30th September as far as we know - I was thinking Disney would do similar dates to last year and have one on 27th Sept (Friday this year) and one of the Tuesday 1st - which we were hoping for.
> 
> Hopefully the first party won't be too busy (as you say folks are back in work and school that day and next day)
> 
> If the first one is on a Monday, I wonder what day they will have the second one - should think the Friday following - looks like we will have to do the first one as don't have a choice as we go home on the Thursday.



*pigby -*

According to the Annual Pass holders _Backstage Pass_ magazine, the MHP start date is on Mon., 9/30.  I think we were all a bit surprised by that as we expected 9/27 to be the date.

Maybe Disney has something else in store for 9/27 -- we won't know until they reveal details!

I think there will always be parties on Fridays in October.  Maybe they just didn't want to start the party on Friday this time around because they are doing the Villains Dance Party/13th hour/Limited Time Magic thing on Friday, 9/13 -- there is only so much $$$ in the Halloween Time budget to go around, after all!





Fiveisaparty said:


> First trip to DL this October 7-10.  We have done WDW MNSSHP and didn't really think it was worth it because it was so crowded.  Is the DL party really crowded too?  I don't know that much about this party, so just trying to get a little info.  TIA!



*Fiveisaparty -*

Welcome!

I found the party to be much more crowded than I would like it to be for a private party.  It doesn't feel very "exclusive" to me.  Disney sells too many party tickets, I think.

That is not to say that the MHP is too crowded to enjoy or that the crowds are unbearable, but when I have to deal with stroller-pushing people banging into the backs of my ankles in line for candy because there is not enough space between us, I consider it to be more crowded than I would like!

As for the non-party Halloween Time days in general...both Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy can build up some really long lines at times.  There are also assorted school breaks and things that make crowds a bit bigger.  Not outrageously so, though.


----------



## thepoohguy

Thanks for all the info.  My DW and I are also WDW veterans.  We went to DLR once about 8 years ago, and tried to do both parks in one day, skipping those things that are the same between both places.  However, my DW is turning 40 in October, so we are doing a coast to coast trip going to DLR and then WDW.  

We are hoping to do the party in both locations.  Already have our tickets for MNSSHP.  Now, just waiting for these tickets to go on sale.

The hardest part of being a WDW vet planning a trip to DLR is that we are so used to planning 6 months ahead of time, or more.


----------



## Sherry E

I posted this (below) a couple of weeks ago but for those who are brand new to the thread, here are a few links to info about some of the yummy Halloween/Fall goodies that can be found around DLR during Halloween Time.  

The Call-In Show/Podcast that I mention/link has a lot of good tips and discussion on all things Halloween Time, including where to stand for the Halloween Screams fireworks during the MHP, making sure to pick up your free samples of pumpkin chocolate at Ghirardelli in California Adventure, etc.





Sherry E said:


> *Here is a little "treat" for your Saturday afternoon viewing and listening enjoyment...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Because spooky snacks, ghoulish grub and monstrous munchies are such a popular part of the Halloween Time season, let's take a peek at 3 different blogs from 2012, which cover -- in devilish detail -- the various edible delights offered at Disneyland Resort in September and October...
> and possibly in the afterlife as well.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *"Halloween Time Treats at Disneyland: No Tricks Required!" -- by Nancy Johnson, Correspondent, DIS Unplugged, October 2, 2012*
> 
> 
> *"Wicked Good Halloween Treats at Disneyland Resort" -- by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer, Disney Parks Blog, October 17, 2012*
> 
> 
> *"Halloween Goodies at Disney Parks  What Are Your Favorites?" -- by AJ, The Disney Food Blog, October 15, 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And...listen in as I join the the DIS Unplugged Team in a podcast/call-in show from 2012 , where we dissect the Halloween season at DLR in general, covering everything from goodies and souvenirs to Mickey's Halloween Party, fireworks, decorations, etc., etc. *
> 
> *Halloween Time Podcast & Call-In Show (featuring the DIS Unplugged team - and me!!!)  9/27/12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Sherry E

thepoohguy said:


> Thanks for all the info.  My DW and I are also WDW veterans.  We went to DLR once about 8 years ago, and tried to do both parks in one day, skipping those things that are the same between both places.  However, my DW is turning 40 in October, so we are doing a coast to coast trip going to DLR and then WDW.
> 
> We are hoping to do the party in both locations.  Already have our tickets for MNSSHP.  Now, just waiting for these tickets to go on sale.
> 
> The hardest part of being a WDW vet planning a trip to DLR is that we are so used to planning 6 months ahead of time, or more.



Welcome, *thepoohguy*!  I'm glad you joined us!

I will warn you in advance, since you are a WDW/MNSSHP vet -- our Halloween Screams fireworks are great, but our Character Cavalcade will probably pale in comparison to the WDW _Boo to You_ spectacular!  Be prepared!

However, we do have the fantastic (and controversial) Haunted Mansion Holiday (some people adore it; some people detest it), and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy to make up for our lack of a proper Halloween parade!

This will be an amazing Halloween season for you and your wife (not to mention a great 40th birthday) -- to visit both WDW and DLR!  How fun!

Your comment about being used to planning things 6 months in advance is what so many WDW vets say.  I think that is the most common 'adjustment' that has to be made when WDW vets take on a DLR trip.  The fact that DLR is usually so slow in releasing dates and pertinent information throws all of our WDW visitors off-kilter!

The mere fact that Disney actually revealed its holiday season start date 6 months before the season begins in November was amazing.  We normally would not find out the holiday dates until July-ish.


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Loving all the info about parties on here!! I'm sooo excited now for our trip this October. We went once b4, in September, and though we got a small taste of the Halloween festivities it wasn't much (didn't get a chance to ride SMGG, or get to go to one of the parties, unfortunately). Glad this time we'll know more of what we're doing so we can make the most of our trip, lol...  Anyways, I did have one question about MHP. I was wondering if the characters are easy to avoid, or if they're everywhere? My kids usually love the characters, but on our last trip in April our youngest DD seemed to have developed a fear of them...  I'm hoping they're easy enough to steer clear from, so that we can ALL enjoy the party...


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyFan3113 said:


> Loving all the info about parties on here!! I'm sooo excited now for our trip this October. We went once b4, in September, and though we got a small taste of the Halloween festivities it wasn't much (didn't get a chance to ride SMGG, or get to go to one of the parties, unfortunately). Glad this time we'll know more of what we're doing so we can make the most of our trip, lol...  Anyways, I did have one question about MHP. I was wondering if the characters are easy to avoid, or if they're everywhere? My kids usually love the characters, but on our last trip in April our youngest DD seemed to have developed a fear of them...  I'm hoping they're easy enough to steer clear from, so that we can ALL enjoy the party...



*DisneyFan3113 --*

Was it last year that you went in September? Did you at least have the chance to ride Haunted Mansion Holiday?  The bulk of the Halloween Time festivities are really focused on Main Street (even the store window displays are Halloween-ish) and in Frontierland (where the Carnival, the Dia de los Muertos display and the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree can be found).  New Orleans Square has some little touches here and there too.

There are a lot of characters at Mickey's Halloween Party -- and even in the daytime hours you will see some Halloween costume-clad characters at the Carnival/Round-Up area.  At the actual Party, there are various character photo spots set up around Disneyland.  You will find anyone from Jack Sparrow, to Jack Skellington, to Storm Troopers, to Buzz Lightyear, to a few rare Villains, to Mickey and Minnie, Pooh & friends, etc., etc. posing for photos with long lines of people.

It is easy to avoid the character photo lines. I don't think you'll have a problem with avoiding the characters in general.  There are a lot of people dressed in costume (about half in costume; half not in costume), however, so you may run into some costumed guests who look very much like certain characters!


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Sherry E said:


> *DisneyFan3113 --*
> 
> Was it last year that you went in September? Did you at least have the chance to ride Haunted Mansion Holiday?  The bulk of the Halloween Time festivities are really focused on Main Street (even the store window displays are Halloween-ish) and in Frontierland (where the Carnival, the Dia de los Muertos display and the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree can be found).  New Orleans Square has some little touches here and there too.
> 
> There are a lot of characters at Mickey's Halloween Party -- and even in the daytime hours you will see some Halloween costume-clad characters at the Carnival/Round-Up area.  At the actual Party, there are various character photo spots set up around Disneyland.  You will find anyone from Jack Sparrow, to Jack Skellington, to Storm Troopers, to Buzz Lightyear, to a few rare Villains, to Mickey and Minnie, Pooh & friends, etc., etc. posing for photos with long lines of people.
> 
> It is easy to avoid the character photo lines. I don't think you'll have a problem with avoiding the characters in general.  There are a lot of people dressed in costume (about half in costume; half not in costume), however, so you may run into some costumed guests who look very much like certain characters!



We went in September of 2011, I think, around the 18th. I wasn't expecting too much Halloween-wise, since it was fairly early in the season, but the kids were slightly disappointed since they'd seen all the fun-looking adverts on TV for the Halloween season. In retrospect, we probably should've waited until October so we could fully experience everything there was to offer---with MHP and all... BUT, live and learn, I guess! Thanks for the costume run-down, that will definitely come in handy. I'm sure we'll be able to avoid the majority of characters. We went last year during the Christmas season and had a blast. Even though the decorations are (noticeably) less with Halloween, I think it'll still be a lot of fun this time around, and we'll be sure to do all the special themed rides in DL unlike last time.  (BTW, one thing we did make time for during our September trip was the Halloween tour, which I highly recommend to any first-timers... we all thought it was so much fun, we're doing it again this year!)


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyFan3113 said:


> We went in September of 2011, I think, around the 18th. I wasn't expecting too much Halloween-wise, since it was fairly early in the season, but the kids were slightly disappointed since they'd seen all the fun-looking adverts on TV for the Halloween season. In retrospect, we probably should've waited until October so we could fully experience everything there was to offer---with MHP and all... BUT, live and learn, I guess! Thanks for the costume run-down, that will definitely come in handy. I'm sure we'll be able to avoid the majority of characters. We went last year during the Christmas season and had a blast. Even though the decorations are (noticeably) less with Halloween, I think it'll still be a lot of fun this time around, and we'll be sure to do all the special themed rides in DL unlike last time.  (BTW, one thing we did make time for during our September trip was the Halloween tour, which I highly recommend to any first-timers... we all thought it was so much fun, we're doing it again this year!)



When you went on or around the 18th of September 2 years ago, Halloween Time had already officially started.  So everything was going on at that point except for the actual party and party exclusives.  But all of the decor was up, and the 2 ride overlays were in effect.  In fact, at that point the Villains were still out for their photo spot in the daytime, whereas last year they were a little more exclusive.

Did you ride Haunted Mansion Holiday during the Christmas season, or did you miss it then too?

You are not kidding that the Halloween decorations are noticeably less than they are during the holiday season!  This is why I always tell people (who have already done the holiday season first and are venturing to DLR for their first Halloween Time season) that they will not get the Halloween equivalent of the holiday season in terms of overall merriment and festivity.  The holiday decorations are extensive, detailed and thorough -- and they carry over to the hotels and everywhere.  Halloween basically stays in Disneyland, in a couple of concentrated areas, and occasionally makes a "guest appearance" in California Adventure!  

I think that true fans of Halloween as a holiday in general will enjoy the Disneyland fun, but it is definitely on a different level than the holiday season because Disney doesn't do as much with it.

The Happiest Haunts tour is very popular -- and it can even be combined into an "Ultimate" package with the MHP.  Didn't the Happiest Haunts tour include Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy?  And you still didn't go on them?  

There are only 2 themed rides for Halloween Time -- SMGG and HMH -- just as there are 2 themed rides for the holiday season (Haunted Mansion Holiday works with both seasons, but SMGG is replaced by It's a Small World Holiday!).


----------



## Fiveisaparty

thepoohguy said:


> The hardest part of being a WDW vet planning a trip to DLR is that we are so used to planning 6 months ahead of time, or more.



I TOTALLY AGREE!  I am having such a hard time not planning for this trip.  Although this was a "last minute" (in Disney terms) trip so I suppose it is working to my advantage because I am sure that all the ADRs and rooms would be booked if I was trying to do WDW.




Sherry E said:


> Welcome, *thepoohguy*!  I'm glad you joined us!
> 
> I will warn you in advance, since you are a WDW/MNSSHP vet -- our Halloween Screams fireworks are great, but our Character Cavalcade will probably pale in comparison to the WDW _Boo to You_ spectacular!  Be prepared!
> 
> However, we do have the fantastic (and controversial) Haunted Mansion Holiday (some people adore it; some people detest it), and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy to make up for our lack of a proper Halloween parade!




Thank you for all of the info Sherry!  Is the SMGG and HMH something that they have in the parks on non party nights or is it exclusive to the party?


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Sherry E said:


> When you went on or around the 18th of September 2 years ago, Halloween Time had already officially started.  So everything was going on at that point except for the actual party and party exclusives.  But all of the decor was up, and the 2 ride overlays were in effect.  In fact, at that point the Villains were still out for their photo spot in the daytime, whereas last year they were a little more exclusive.
> 
> Did you ride Haunted Mansion Holiday during the Christmas season, or did you miss it then too?
> 
> You are not kidding that the Halloween decorations are noticeably less than they are during the holiday season!  This is why I always tell people (who have already done the holiday season first and are venturing to DLR for their first Halloween Time season) that they will not get the Halloween equivalent of the holiday season in terms of overall merriment and festivity.  The holiday decorations are extensive, detailed and thorough -- and they carry over to the hotels and everywhere.  Halloween basically stays in Disneyland, in a couple of concentrated areas, and occasionally makes a "guest appearance" in California Adventure!
> 
> I think that true fans of Halloween as a holiday in general will enjoy the Disneyland fun, but it is definitely on a different level than the holiday season because Disney doesn't do as much with it.
> 
> The Happiest Haunts tour is very popular -- and it can even be combined into an "Ultimate" package with the MHP.  Didn't the Happiest Haunts tour include Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy?  And you still didn't go on them?
> 
> There are only 2 themed rides for Halloween Time -- SMGG and HMH -- just as there are 2 themed rides for the holiday season (Haunted Mansion Holiday works with both seasons, but SMGG is replaced by It's a Small World Holiday!).



Yes, the tour does include access to both those rides, however, SMGG was closed due to some sort of issue during our tour and we were unable to ride it. It was open before our tour, but we decided to wait since the line was too long and then it was closed, so... we DID go on HMH though. I guess I'm one of those people that likes it more when its not decorated, so it wasn't a huge deal for me, but the kids thought it was great. I'm really hoping this year they add some Halloween stuff to DCA---Cars Land and BVS would look amazing! I loved the holiday decorations they used on them. *crosses fingers hopefully*


----------



## Sherry E

Fiveisaparty said:


> Thank you for all of the info Sherry!  Is the SMGG and HMH something that they have in the parks on non party nights or is it exclusive to the party?



*Fiveisaparty -*

You're very welcome!

Thankfully, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday run every day, all day, all Halloween Time season long, with or without the actual party.  The lines can get very long for both.

Haunted Mansion Holiday has an extra-long run, from September until early January.  SMGG closes after 10/31.  

I think there would be a mutiny on Disneyland if the powers that be decided to close those 2 rides during the day and make them party exclusives! 




DisneyFan3113 said:


> Yes, the tour does include access to both those rides, however, SMGG was closed due to some sort of issue during our tour and we were unable to ride it. It was open before our tour, but we decided to wait since the line was too long and then it was closed, so... we DID go on HMH though. I guess I'm one of those people that likes it more when its not decorated, so it wasn't a huge deal for me, but the kids thought it was great. I'm really hoping this year they add some Halloween stuff to DCA---Cars Land and BVS would look amazing! I loved the holiday decorations they used on them. *crosses fingers hopefully*



*DisneyFan3113 -*

You're certainly not alone in preferring Haunted Mansion in its original form,  Personally, I love Haunted Mansion Holiday -- and I love that during the holiday season there is an extra hidden Mickey that appears in the ballroom scene that is not there during Halloween Time.  

But, that said, I know that there are many, many folks on this board who want nothing to do with HMH and wish that it were not in DL at all!

I keep wanting to believe that the only reason Disney scaled back the Halloween decor in DCA (from what it used to be circa 2007-2009-ish) is because of all the construction that was going on for a while, and because last year was the first year of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street and they wanted to keep those lands in their original states until the holiday season began.

However, Cars Land is wildly imaginative and whimsical -- and I can picture many different ways in which the _Cars_ characters could celebrate Halloween...if Disneyland would let them celebrate it!  

They could use various oil cans or other types of buckets/cans for jack-o-lanterns in each location (just like there were different Christmas trees in each place in Cars Land last year).  They could set up trick-or-treat spots for wrenches and other tools or small car parts.  Mater and McQueen could ride up and down the streets wearing "masks" or Halloween hats of some kind.  The Cozy Cone "office" could feature an elaborate Halloween display on the table inside.  They could turn orange pylons/cones into witch hats or into appropriately Halloween-colored decorations near the Cozy Cone.

I would think that the old, giant candy corn from the former Candy Corn Acres could be used in Cars Land somewhere too, but that seems to have vanished forever.

Buena Vista Street could easily work with a retro/vintage Halloween theme, like the decorations that are featured in the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack at the Round-Up/Carnival.

All they need to do is spend the money!  Since we have not heard any "whisperings" (rumors) of a grand Halloween decorations package in DCA this year, I suspect there will be none.  I think the lion's share of Halloween fun will be in Disneyland.

At this rate, I am actually wondering which of the Christmas/holiday decorations in CL and on BVS will return this year.  Since last year was their test run, chances are that this year something will have been removed from or added into the decorations packages.


----------



## dnamertz

When DL does release the MHP dates (and start selling tickets), will they also release the times DL and DCA will be open on those party dates?  I'd like to know the park hours to determine which day to go to the party during the week we will be there.


----------



## pigby

Sherry E said:


> *GatorMomInNC --*
> 
> 
> According to the Annual Pass holders _Backstage Pass_ magazine, the MHP start date is on Mon., 9/30.  I think we were all a bit surprised by that as we expected 9/27 to be the date.
> 
> Maybe Disney has something else in store for 9/27 -- we won't know until they reveal details!
> 
> I think there will always be parties on Fridays in October.  Maybe they just didn't want to start the party on Friday this time around because they are doing the Villains Dance Party/13th hour/Limited Time Magic thing on Friday, 9/13 -- there is only so much $$$ in the Halloween Time budget to go around, after all!



Thanks -Just glad we are going to be there for the start of the parties - I had an awful feeling that we were going to be coming away from DLR a day too early and that they might decide to start them Friday 4th but thankfully not

Missed the thing about Villains Dance party - that sounds great - more info please? Is it something included with a regular park hopper?


----------



## Sherry E

dnamertz said:


> When DL does release the MHP dates (and start selling tickets), will they also release the times DL and DCA will be open on those party dates?  I'd like to know the park hours to determine which day to go to the party during the week we will be there.



*dnamertz --*

When the MHP dates are officially announced, only the times/dates involved with the actual party will be released.  Whatever the start and end times are for the parties will be indicated.  And with all party tickets you can either get into Disneyland at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m. -- depending on which day of the week it is (an early weeknight or a Friday, respectively).

As far as just the regular/general September and October park hours and schedules, I don't anticipate that Disneyland will release those now. They are usually on the slow side when it comes to releasing park hours and entertainment, and often don't put that info up on their site until 6 weeks ahead of time.

The September hours/park entertainment info from 2012 is here. 

The October hours/park entertainment schedule from 2012 is here. 

Maybe last year's hours/schedule will give you a good idea of what to expect for this year.





pigby said:


> Thanks -Just glad we are going to be there for the start of the parties - I had an awful feeling that we were going to be coming away from DLR a day too early and that they might decide to start them Friday 4th but thankfully not
> 
> Missed the thing about Villains Dance party - that sounds great - more info please? Is it something included with a regular park hopper?



*pigby --*

I keep thinking that there may be something else in store for 9/27 -- maybe DLR will add a party on that night after all -- but the only thing that throws that belief off course is the fact that the Villains/13th Hour/Dance Party thing is happening on 9/13.  Maybe DLR would have had 11 party nights this year, and/or would have started the party on 9/27, if not for this Limited Time Magic Villains thing.  That LTM event _could_ be taking the place of what would have been an 11th party or a party on 9/27.

The Villains event on 9/13 has been mentioned a lot, but it is sort of a mystery.  We don't know much about it other than it is part of the year-long Limited Time Magic theme, it is kicking off the Halloween Time season and it is in celebration of Friday the 13th (and probably the 13th year of Haunted Mansion Holiday too).  Supposedly there will be a dance party involved.  Disneyland will stay open until 1:00 a.m.  There will be special limited edition merchandise.  That's all we know.  I am guessing it will be part of the regular Hopper/ticket/AP admission, with no special ticket -- but who knows?  This is the first time they've done this Villains thing, so your guess is as good as mine!

I'm sure the Parks Blog will do an article about 9/13 fairly soon.

What's interesting is that a MiceChat member posted in one of their threads recently that her _Backstage Pass_ magazine did not mention Mickey's Halloween Party at all.  I don't see how she and I could have received different versions of the same BP magazine, and I tend to think she just didn't look in the correct date box to find the MHP reference, but in my _Backstage Pass_, in the box for September 30th, it clearly says "Mickey's Halloween Party events begin."  

That doesn't mean that the plan can't be changed and a party can't be added on 9/27, but there is a reference to the MHP in the BP magazine, so I'm not sure how someone else wouldn't see that reference in their BP magazine if they looked at September.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

You know, besides the problem of the overlap hours when regular park visitors AND the MHP ticket holders are sharing the park, I think the issue of the crowds at MHPs gets into how you frame what you want to do at the MHP. You can think of there being two types of party-goers:
1) Locals who did not come for a whole day at the park, and just showed up for the party, so that the party hours are both their time for Halloween magic AND regular park time. These are the people who are gung-ho about getting on rides as much as anything that is exclusive to the MHP event. This is why Star Tours, Indy, et al have massive lines during the party.
and
2) People who are visiting from out of town for at *least* three days in the park, one of which includes the MHP. They have other opportunities to ride those popular rides.
I assume that most people who come to this thread and are considering attending an MHP are in category (2). So if you are, my advice would be to use regular park times to do rides (especially Haunted Mansion, because the line is so insane during the party) and focus on the party-only offerings during the party, like the villains who perhaps were not out during the day, the parade (or cavalcade, if you prefer), the AMAZEBALLS fireworks (which, it felt like, *every* single last person at DL came to see, so just come prepared to deal with a total crushing crunch of people that dissipates all too slowly afterwards), people and costume watching, and, of course, trick-or-treating!
Now, my family did the Ultimate Experience, where we took the Happiest Haunts tour before joining the MHP already in progress. So that did get us on five big rides (Matterhorn, HM, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, Thunder Mountain, and Tower of Terror), which probably helped us feel we had gotten our ride fix before we dove into the party, meeting villains, and letting the kids  go crazy running through the treat trails. (We ended up filling to the brim one of those very large reusable grocery bags along with the modest bags provided.) But I don't think it is at all necessary. Just party at the party, coming after a rest if you can so you can easily stay to the very end, when some of the locals have left so the lines do get a little better if you want to catch a last ride or two. (Again, not HM, ST, or Indy.) Hmm, although the locals leaving might more be for weekday parties than Friday ones. Worked for us on Wednesday, Oct 31, so maybe this year's Thursday Halloween will work similarly.
I wonder if most party-goers are in category (1), making the price of the MHP ticket more akin to a "twilight" ticket, where you're just paying for half of a day's attendance (although surely many of the local attendees are also AP holders, who have effectively paid for an entire park day when they bought their AP), rather than those in category (2), who have to pay for the party as an extra on top of their regular admission and who therefore want it to be more like a private, exclusive party with fewer people. 

What do you think, *Sherry*? You seem like someone who goes to both H'ween and Holiday time more to soak up the ambiance rather than thrill ride, and as a local AP holder, have other opportunities to come and seek out rides.


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Sherry E said:


> *DisneyFan3113 -*
> 
> You're certainly not alone in preferring Haunted Mansion in its original form,  Personally, I love Haunted Mansion Holiday -- and I love that during the holiday season there is an extra hidden Mickey that appears in the ballroom scene that is not there during Halloween Time.
> 
> But, that said, I know that there are many, many folks on this board who want nothing to do with HMH and wish that it were not in DL at all!
> 
> I keep wanting to believe that the only reason Disney scaled back the Halloween decor in DCA (from what it used to be circa 2007-2009-ish) is because of all the construction that was going on for a while, and because last year was the first year of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street and they wanted to keep those lands in their original states until the holiday season began.
> 
> However, Cars Land is wildly imaginative and whimsical -- and I can picture many different ways in which the _Cars_ characters could celebrate Halloween...if Disneyland would let them celebrate it!
> 
> They could use various oil cans or other types of buckets/cans for jack-o-lanterns in each location (just like there were different Christmas trees in each place in Cars Land last year).  They could set up trick-or-treat spots for wrenches and other tools or small car parts.  Mater and McQueen could ride up and down the streets wearing "masks" or Halloween hats of some kind.  The Cozy Cone "office" could feature an elaborate Halloween display on the table inside.  They could turn orange pylons/cones into witch hats or into appropriately Halloween-colored decorations near the Cozy Cone.
> 
> I would think that the old, giant candy corn from the former Candy Corn Acres could be used in Cars Land somewhere too, but that seems to have vanished forever.
> 
> Buena Vista Street could easily work with a retro/vintage Halloween theme, like the decorations that are featured in the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack at the Round-Up/Carnival.
> 
> All they need to do is spend the money!  Since we have not heard any "whisperings" (rumors) of a grand Halloween decorations package in DCA this year, I suspect there will be none.  I think the lion's share of Halloween fun will be in Disneyland.
> 
> At this rate, I am actually wondering which of the Christmas/holiday decorations in CL and on BVS will return this year.  Since last year was their test run, chances are that this year something will have been removed from or added into the decorations packages.



With you 100% on the Halloween decoration ideas, *Sherry!*  Basically, the possibilities for both CL and BVS seem pretty endless to me in that department, and since they did such a good job on the Christmas themes in both areas, I can only imagine the fun they could bring to them at Halloween...  I wish I could've gone to MHP back when it was at DCA, before CL and BVS. As fun as the DL version sounds, the idea of the party happening in DCA pre-remodel I find kind of interesting. Of course, I'm sure the DL MHP will definitely be cool (DL is still my favorite park, even if DCA at nighttime is pretty magnificent). Anywho, I did have a question I was hoping someone could answer about the fireworks? I was wondering where's the best spot to view the show. Hopefully someone knows a "secluded" (using the word lightly, of course, being that we're talking about DL and all...) part with a nice view? We usually see the fireworks from the concierge at the DLH, so this is a little new to us.


----------



## Sherry E

TigerlilyAJ said:


> You know, besides the problem of the overlap hours when regular park visitors AND the MHP ticket holders are sharing the park, I think the issue of the crowds at MHPs gets into how you frame what you want to do at the MHP. You can think of there being two types of party-goers:
> 1) Locals who did not come for a whole day at the park, and just showed up for the party, so that the party hours are both their time for Halloween magic AND regular park time. These are the people who are gung-ho about getting on rides as much as anything that is exclusive to the MHP event. This is why Star Tours, Indy, et al have massive lines during the party.
> and
> 2) People who are visiting from out of town for at *least* three days in the park, one of which includes the MHP. They have other opportunities to ride those popular rides.
> I assume that most people who come to this thread and are considering attending an MHP are in category (2). So if you are, my advice would be to use regular park times to do rides (especially Haunted Mansion, because the line is so insane during the party) and focus on the party-only offerings during the party, like the villains who perhaps were not out during the day, the parade (or cavalcade, if you prefer), the AMAZEBALLS fireworks (which, it felt like, *every* single last person at DL came to see, so just come prepared to deal with a total crushing crunch of people that dissipates all too slowly afterwards), people and costume watching, and, of course, trick-or-treating!
> Now, my family did the Ultimate Experience, where we took the Happiest Haunts tour before joining the MHP already in progress. So that did get us on five big rides (Matterhorn, HM, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, Thunder Mountain, and Tower of Terror), which probably helped us feel we had gotten our ride fix before we dove into the party, meeting villains, and letting the kids  go crazy running through the treat trails. (We ended up filling to the brim one of those very large reusable grocery bags along with the modest bags provided.) But I don't think it is at all necessary. Just party at the party, coming after a rest if you can so you can easily stay to the very end, when some of the locals have left so the lines do get a little better if you want to catch a last ride or two. (Again, not HM, ST, or Indy.) Hmm, although the locals leaving might more be for weekday parties than Friday ones. Worked for us on Wednesday, Oct 31, so maybe this year's Thursday Halloween will work similarly.
> I wonder if most party-goers are in category (1), making the price of the MHP ticket more akin to a "twilight" ticket, where you're just paying for half of a day's attendance (although surely many of the local attendees are also AP holders, who have effectively paid for an entire park day when they bought their AP), rather than those in category (2), who have to pay for the party as an extra on top of their regular admission and who therefore want it to be more like a private, exclusive party with fewer people.
> 
> What do you think, *Sherry*? You seem like someone who goes to both H'ween and Holiday time more to soak up the ambiance rather than thrill ride, and as a local AP holder, have other opportunities to come and seek out rides.



*TigerlilyAJ --*

Normally I would have tried to reply to you right away..but I got caught up in watching _(Next) Food Network Star_!  I love that show!

You made some very good, insightful points!

Yes, you're right -- I'm not really focused on rides when I make my Halloween and holiday visits to DLR.  Actually, the older I get the less I care about rides in general, believe it or not!  I visit the park(s) for Halloween Time and the holiday season to celebrate those holidays, soak up the atmosphere and take many, many photos.  Also, I guess you could call my trips "fact-finding missions" or information-gathering missions, as I try to observe little details and things that could be of interest for people in this Superthread and in the Christmas Superthread down the road.

I am considered a local to anyone who lives out of state or out of the country, but I'm not _really_ a local, geographically.  I'm in L.A. County, while Disneyland is in Orange County.  So I typically don't go to the parks outside of Halloween Time and the holiday season unless there is a very specific, special circumstance that brings me there -- such as the Cars Land/Buena Vista Street preview in June 2012.

If I don't go on any other rides the entire season(s), and if I didn't go to the MHP, I would always at least make a point of going on Haunted Mansion Holiday (and It's a Small World Holiday during the holidays).  I like to keep up to date on what is happening with those particular ride overlays, if there are any new things added in, etc.

I agree that a portion of locals may hit the rides during the actual party because the lines are perceived to be shorter.  However, I also know of people -- not necessarily all "locals," but people who live far away and still go to the parks a few times each year -- who have no interest in hitting the rides during the MHP.  They feel that those rides are there all the time and they can go on them any time, so they want to do things at the party that are party-exclusives, such as getting photos with characters, seeing the fireworks and Cavalcade and collecting candy!

I also think that there are people who are at DLR on multi-day visits who do hit the rides on party nights because the lines are long during the day and they hope that the party will offer shorter lines.  They may not get another chance to come back to DLR for a long time, so if they can get on some of the DL rides without hideous waits they will take advantage of it.

I know that if I am going to pay for the MHP -- and I don't think it's something I need to do every year, but I plan to do it this year and next year, on Halloween, because it will be a Friday -- I want to do things that I would not be doing in my daily life outside of Disneyland, and also things that I can't do on a normal Halloween Time day in the park.  That includes trick or treating! As an adult, where else besides Disneyland do you get to abandon all "age bias" with glee and trick or treat to your heart's content?

I also like to roam around at the party and check out the interesting treat trails and stations, not only for the candy but just to see where they are set up, how fast the lines move, if there are any extra decorations, etc.  I don't really spend my party time on rides.

I agree that a large percentage of humanity in general is camped out and waiting for Halloween Screams fireworks!  They are awesome and they should be seen, but a lot of people do wait for them!  I skipped the Cavalcade last time around, but maybe I will try to see it this year.

I would also choose to stay until the very end of the party if I am paying money to be there, but you're right -- especially on the earlier weeknights there may be some local guests who have to get home a bit early to prepare for work the next day.  On Fridays, though, all bets are off and everyone is staying until the bitter end!

I agree with the advice about skipping the rides and focusing on the party-specific things (unless this is your only chance to go on rides, *or* they are a big priority for you).  Even though the lure of the shorter lines for certain (not all) rides is tempting, you are paying for a party and all the trappings that come with it so it makes sense to get all that you can of those offerings!

One other thing I love to do is just look at the costumes!  Some folks are very creative and talented when they make their costumes, like the folks dressed as Haunted Mansion ghosts, complete with a wheelchair decked out as a Doom Buggy.  Other costumes had me laughing out loud, like the guy in the giant Crayola crayon costume.  

I remember standing in line at a treat station and saying to Liza/funatdisney -- as we observed this enormous blob of fur and feathers waddling along up ahead of us - "I love that a giant yellow chicken is just moseying through the treat line.  Gotta love trick or treating at Disneyland!!"






DisneyFan3113 said:


> With you 100% on the Halloween decoration ideas, *Sherry!*  Basically, the possibilities for both CL and BVS seem pretty endless to me in that department, and since they did such a good job on the Christmas themes in both areas, I can only imagine the fun they could bring to them at Halloween...  I wish I could've gone to MHP back when it was at DCA, before CL and BVS. As fun as the DL version sounds, the idea of the party happening in DCA pre-remodel I find kind of interesting. Of course, I'm sure the DL MHP will definitely be cool (DL is still my favorite park, even if DCA at nighttime is pretty magnificent). Anywho, I did have a question I was hoping someone could answer about the fireworks? I was wondering where's the best spot to view the show. Hopefully someone knows a "secluded" (using the word lightly, of course, being that we're talking about DL and all...) part with a nice view? We usually see the fireworks from the concierge at the DLH, so this is a little new to us.



*DisneyFan3113 --*

I actually enjoyed the party when it used to be held in DCA.  It didn't feel as crowded to me as it feels in Disneyland, and it gave DCA a reason to be decorated for the season so that Disneyland wasn't the only park with Halloween decor!  I loved the candy corn-colored CALIFORNIA letters in front of DCA!  I liked that the Villains had photo spots during the daytime in the Hollywood Backlot area.  I loved the candy corn hanging from the Golden Gate Bridge, and stuck in various planters.

Now, even though a full-fledged Candy Corn Acres might not be possible, it seems that something more could be done with DCA for Halloween than what has been going on for the last few years.  I think the treat trails in Disneyland are interesting during the party, but I kind of wish it were still being held in DCA.  Disney could do an all-Halloween World of Color too!

In the Halloween Time call-in show and podcast from last year (I posted the link on the previous page, I think -- it's in the post about treats), there is discussion on where to stand for Halloween Screams fireworks.  Maybe that will help somewhat, if you get a chance to listen.

I could tell you where I stood for the fireworks, but that's not necessarily where I would recommend anyone to stand -- so I will defer to *TigerlilyAJ* or someone else who may have scored a better viewing spot!


----------



## dnamertz

I hear a lot of people saying that they get tons of candy from the trick-or-treat lines, but how is the candy?  Is it good candy, not that gross Dollar Tree chocolate?


----------



## Sherry E

dnamertz said:


> I hear a lot of people saying that they get tons of candy from the trick-or-treat lines, but how is the candy?  Is it good candy, not that gross Dollar Tree chocolate?



There may be a bit of both types!

What I collected the last time I went to the MHP included a lot of apple slices -- I made sure to ask for apple packets and/or baby carrot packs at any treat station that had them (not all of them do) -- and raisins.  I also got a lot of Nestle Crunch mini-bars, Twix and M&M's.  I think I got some Kit Kats too.  Milky Way bars.  That sort of thing.  There were other well-known brand name chocolate miniatures, but I am blanking out on whether they were in the Hershey family of candy, in the Nestle family or in the Mars family of candy. I also got some Dots.

And there will be lots and lots of Tootsie products -- Tootsie rolls, small and large, Tootsie pops, fruit-flavored Tootsies, etc.

There are always some unknown candies in the stash too...candies that no human has ever tried or heard of

Back when the party was held in DCA, there used to be Ghirardelli miniatures handed out at the treat stations.  When the party moved to Disneyland that stopped, which is odd since there is a Ghirardelli in DCA and they hand out samples every day!


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Back when the party was held in DCA, there used to be Ghirardelli miniatures handed out at the treat stations.  When the party moved to Disneyland that stopped, which is odd since there is a Ghirardelli in DCA and they hand out samples every day!



They had Ghirardelli the first year after the move. But only at one station and it was totally hidden. We only found it by chance when walking back from PFF - they were cleaning up, one of their boxes had burst and we got to be the lucky people who carried away the leftovers.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> They had Ghirardelli the first year after the move. But only at one station and it was totally hidden. We only found it by chance when walking back from PFF - they were cleaning up, one of their boxes had burst and we got to be the lucky people who carried away the leftovers.



Hi, *Vala*!  

That was lucky timing!

I'm glad you're still in this thread because, if I recall correctly, didn't you say that you won't be doing a Disneyland Halloween visit this year?  Or am I thinking of someone else?  In any case, I think a lot of people drop out of the thread if they don't have any Halloween plans in the works -- even if their experiences during previous Halloween Time seasons are helpful and should be shared!

So, the Ghirardelli hand-outs at the party disappeared after 2010 then, correct?  I know that I hit every single treat trail and station during the party I went to -- with the exception of one that I somehow unintentionally overlooked in the French Market -- and there was no Ghirardelli to be found.  I don't recall anyone saying they got any Ghirardelli last year, either?  

It makes no sense to not hand out Ghirardelli now (and last year) because of the actual Ghirardelli presence at Disneyland Resort!  Maybe if the party were going to be held in DCA again we'd see the return of the Ghirardelli hand-outs!  I wonder if Ghirardelli is just too expensive for Disney to buy in large quantities for parties. (It's not cheap.)  It's cheaper for them to get other brands in bulk -- like many, many, many Tootsie Rolls!

But wouldn't it be a good promotion for the Ghirardelli store in DCA to give out their candy during the parties?  Wouldn't it make people more inclined to buy something at that store while at DLR?


----------



## msbatchelor5

So, with this new Information... Do you think Space Mtn and Haunted Mansion will STILL be closed on the 13th?


----------



## CasandraC

I'm planning my trip and trying to decide when would be the best time to go.  I was originally thinking that week before Halloween, but heard some area schools are out that Thursday and Friday.  I also heard that Utah has a fall break the week before that.  So, now I'm wondering if the week of the 6th would be better.  My daughter's birthday is the 26th and wanted to tie that in to the trip, but as far as I understand she doesn't have to be in Disneyland on her birthday to be able to do birthday stuff.  I was also planning on going for 3 days, but now since we want to do MHP I'm wondering if we should do 2 full days and the party, 3 days with one day including the party night, or 3 full days and a party night.  I also don't want to plan to go and have 2 days of our trip fall on MHP so we have to leave early one and be stuck with the DCA crowded.  Thanks for any opinions or information!


----------



## Sherry E

msbatchelor5 said:


> So, with this new Information... Do you think Space Mtn and Haunted Mansion will STILL be closed on the 13th?



*msbatchelor5 --*

New information?  Which information?  I'm asking because I don't know if I missed some breaking news somewhere along the line.  Are you referring to the Villains thing?  That has been in the Limited Time Magic roster of events since LTM was first announced way back when -- it's just that we don't have all the details of the Villains thing yet.

In any case, when the Halloween Time season begins at Disneyland, Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy will be open!  They are huge parts of that season, so as long as the season is starting on 9/13 this year, those two rides will be open on that day.






CasandraC said:


> I'm planning my trip and trying to decide when would be the best time to go.  I was originally thinking that week before Halloween, but heard some area schools are out that Thursday and Friday.  I also heard that Utah has a fall break the week before that.  So, now I'm wondering if the week of the 6th would be better.  My daughter's birthday is the 26th and wanted to tie that in to the trip, but as far as I understand she doesn't have to be in Disneyland on her birthday to be able to do birthday stuff.  I was also planning on going for 3 days, but now since we want to do MHP I'm wondering if we should do 2 full days and the party, 3 days with one day including the party night, or 3 full days and a party night.  I also don't want to plan to go and have 2 days of our trip fall on MHP so we have to leave early one and be stuck with the DCA crowded.  Thanks for any opinions or information!



Welcome, *CasandraC*!

Chances are, if you were to do a 3-day trip, only one night would be an MHP night during your visit (it's an educated guess).  Most likely, the parties would be 3 days apart, i.e., a party on a Tuesday and a party on a Friday, or maybe a party on a Monday and a party on a Thursday during Halloween week (though they could do a Tuesday and Thursday party in that week).  I don't think you'd run into more than one party night whenever you go.

Yesterday I posted links to the hours from September and October of last year (in a reply to dnamertz), so that should give you a good idea of what park hours will probably be like this year on party nights and non-party nights.

As for school breaks and things like that, every time I think I have a window of time narrowed down in which there will be no breaks and no particular reasons why the parks should be extra crowded, someone tells me that there is a break or an event of some kind!  Honestly, I wouldn't worry too much about school breaks because it seems there will always be some sort of break during a Fall trip!

I think the week before Halloween -- and closer to your daughter's birthday -- will be a great time to go!  When Disney has offered Fall hotel discounts in the past, they usually included the week before Halloween in the discounts (not the week _OF_ Halloween, to be clear) -- which means that Disney expected fewer people in that week and wanted to increase attendance.


----------



## dnamertz

I thought I read earlier that MHP tickets go on sale first to AP holders and Disney Visa Card holders.  I don't have an AP, but I do have a Disney Visa card...does this only apply if I use the Disney Visa to pay for the MHP tickets?


----------



## Sherry E

dnamertz said:


> I thought I read earlier that MHP tickets go on sale first to AP holders and Disney Visa Card holders.  I don't have an AP, but I do have a Disney Visa card...does this only apply if I use the Disney Visa to pay for the MHP tickets?



*dnamertz --*

Correct.  The AP holders, Disney Visa card holders and Disney Vacation Club owners are usually able to purchase tickets (discounted for certain nights) in advance of the general public ticket sales.

I am fairly certain (though I could always be wrong) that if you apply a Disney Visa discount to your purchase, you have to pay for the tickets with your Disney Visa.  You would also have to order them over the phone to get the discount with the Visa, if I am remembering correctly, whereas the AP people can just order from the AP site.

If I recall correctly, I think that DIS'er Girimama33 said that she discovered (last year) that, for some odd reason, the DVC owners and Disney Visa holders were able to buy their tickets even before the AP holders -- which was not announced beforehand, so no one knew of this.  I don't know why or how it would have gone that way, but I recall her saying that she stumbled upon that bit of info and bought her tickets as soon as she found out.  I can't recall which phone number she called to find that bit of info out.  I will look for the thread/post where she posted that info and link it for you.

In any case, I don't think anyone can buy any tickets until the actual party dates are released, but you _may_, possibly, be able to get your tickets even before the AP holders get them if that info from last year is applicable to this year too!  At the very latest you'd be able to get your ticket at the same time the AP holders could get theirs.


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> *dnamertz --*
> 
> When the MHP dates are officially announced, only the times/dates involved with the actual party will be released.  Whatever the start and end times are for the parties will be indicated.  And with all party tickets you can either get into Disneyland at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m. -- depending on which day of the week it is (an early weeknight or a Friday, respectively).
> 
> As far as just the regular/general September and October park hours and schedules, I don't anticipate that Disneyland will release those now. They are usually on the slow side when it comes to releasing park hours and entertainment, and often don't put that info up on their site until 6 weeks ahead of time.
> 
> The September hours/park entertainment info from 2012 is here.
> 
> The October hours/park entertainment schedule from 2012 is here.
> 
> Maybe last year's hours/schedule will give you a good idea of what to expect for this year.




Thanks for the info.  Now I need some advice about which day to do the MHP.  We will be there Mon Oct 21 throught Fri Oct 25.  Assuming the park dates/times and party dates/times are the same as last year there would be parties on Tuesday and Friday during our stay, so here are my two options:

Option 1. Do the MHP on Tuesday (party time 6pm to 11pm).  Pros -  This would give us 3 extra hours in the parks for out total trip, because if we chose not to do the party that night we would only be able to stay in DCA until 8pm.  Also, party would possible be less crowded than the Friday party toward the end of the night.  Cons - Doing the Tues party means that on Friday we would have to go into DCA from 7pm to midnight.  My guess is DCA will be PACKED during that time from all the Friday guests who are not doing the party.  Is this usully the case?  Also, staying up til almost midnight on the 2nd day of our trip will make it ulikely that our 6 year old will be able to get up the next morning in time to make it anywhere close to the the 9am rope drop.  For this reason, we usually like our trips during the shorter hour off-seasons and having our last day be a Friday so we can stay up til midnight and only have to worry about getting up the next day in enough time to check-out of the hotel.

Option 2. Do the MHP on Friday (party time 7pm to midnight).  Pros - Won't have to worry about staying up late on Tuesday/getting up early Wednesday.  Cons - Party will possibly be crowded all the way til midnight. Also, will get 3 less total hours in the parks during the trip.

I'm leaning toward option 2 (doing the Friday party) because I don't think those 3 extra hours will be that beneficial, especially if we have to miss an hour of the park opening on Wednesday morning and if we have to deal with a packed DCA for 5 hours on Friday night.


----------



## Sherry E

dnamertz said:


> Thanks for the info.  Now I need some advice about which day to do the MHP.  We will be there Mon Oct 21 throught Fri Oct 25.  Assuming the park dates/times and party dates/times are the same as last year there would be parties on Tuesday and Friday during our stay, so here are my two options:
> 
> Option 1. Do the MHP on Tuesday (party time 6pm to 11pm).  Pros -  This would give us 3 extra hours in the parks for out total trip, because if we chose not to do the party that night we would only be able to stay in DCA until 8pm.  Also, party would possible be less crowded than the Friday party toward the end of the night.  Cons - Doing the Tues party means that on Friday we would have to go into DCA from 7pm to midnight.  My guess is DCA will be PACKED during that time from all the Friday guests who are not doing the party.  Is this usully the case?  Also, staying up til almost midnight on the 2nd day of our trip will make it ulikely that our 6 year old will be able to get up the next morning in time to make it anywhere close to the the 9am rope drop.  For this reason, we usually like our trips during the shorter hour off-seasons and having our last day be a Friday so we can stay up til midnight and only have to worry about getting up the next day in enough time to check-out of the hotel.
> 
> Option 2. Do the MHP on Friday (party time 7pm to midnight).  Pros - Won't have to worry about staying up late on Tuesday/getting up early Wednesday.  Cons - Party will possibly be crowded all the way til midnight. Also, will get 3 less total hours in the parks during the trip.
> 
> I'm leaning toward option 2 (doing the Friday party) because I don't think those 3 extra hours will be that beneficial, especially if we have to miss an hour of the park opening on Wednesday morning and if we have to deal with a packed DCA for 5 hours on Friday night.



*dnamertz --*

You're very welcome!  

Oh, before I forget -- as promised in my post to you above, I located Girimama33's thread from last year about purchasing MHP tickets with her Disney Visa before they were available to AP holders (and it was also not announced in any Disney press that Visa holders could buy ahead of AP holders).  

If you scroll down the first page of that thread you will see that someone posted a phone number as well.  Maybe you can call it and see if they have any clue when Visa folks can buy their MHP tickets.

Here is the link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2950259

I actually closed her thread because I didn't want to risk it being revived and people getting confused (if they don't realize it was a 2012 thread and the info may or may not be applicable to this year), but I think that it is good for people who wish to buy MHP tickets with their DVC discounts or Disney Visa discounts to know!  You may have your MHP tickets before the AP holders have theirs!

Anyway, about your options of when to do the MHP -- even before you said you were leaning towards Option 2, I was thinking that Option 2 sounded better for your family than Option 1!  I think that it being the last night of your trip would work well with being able to stay until the end and not having to wake up extra, extra early the next day, and also it could be a nice way to cap off the trip!


----------



## thepoohguy

We will be there at the same time.  Flying in on the 22nd and leaving on the 27th.  We will either do Tuesday night (which will make for a very long day after flying to LAX from Detroit), or probably not go at all.  

We have only done MVMCP at WDW once and have never been to WDW or DL at Halloween time.  We have 3 day hoppers right now, but I will probably add days when we get there.  Upset that DL doesn't bridge tickets like WDW does.  I get a 12% discount on tickets through work but they only offer up to 3 day tickets.

We have only been to DL once, and I'm not sure how easy it will be to maneuver around as I will be pushing my dw around in a wheelchair.  I'm used to doing that at WDW, but I'm not sure how significantly different the terrain is at DL.


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> *dnamertz --*
> 
> You're very welcome!
> 
> Oh, before I forget -- as promised in my post to you above, I located Girimama33's thread from last year about purchasing MHP tickets with her Disney Visa before they were available to AP holders (and it was also not announced in any Disney press that Visa holders could buy ahead of AP holders).
> 
> If you scroll down the first page of that thread you will see that someone posted a phone number as well.  Maybe you can call it and see if they have any clue when Visa folks can buy their MHP tickets.
> 
> Here is the link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2950259
> 
> I actually closed her thread because I didn't want to risk it being revived and people getting confused (if they don't realize it was a 2012 thread and the info may or may not be applicable to this year), but I think that it is good for people who wish to buy MHP tickets with their DVC discounts or Disney Visa discounts to know!  You may have your MHP tickets before the AP holders have theirs!
> 
> Anyway, about your options of when to do the MHP -- even before you said you were leaning towards Option 2, I was thinking that Option 2 sounded better for your family than Option 1!  I think that it being the last night of your trip would work well with being able to stay until the end and not having to wake up extra, extra early the next day, and also it could be a nice way to cap off the trip!



I'm guessing DCA will also be crowded Tuesday during the party, but it's only 2 hours since DCA will probably close at 8pm that day.  Plus, Tuesday is the morning I plan on doing rope drop at DCA since it's not an EMH (and we'll be staying off-site).  So, that morning I also plan on getting a RSR FP for later that night....so we'll have a FP when DCA is crowded.


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Vala*!
> 
> That was lucky timing!
> 
> I'm glad you're still in this thread because, if I recall correctly, didn't you say that you won't be doing a Disneyland Halloween visit this year?  Or am I thinking of someone else?  In any case, I think a lot of people drop out of the thread if they don't have any Halloween plans in the works -- even if their experiences during previous Halloween Time seasons are helpful and should be shared!
> 
> So, the Ghirardelli hand-outs at the party disappeared after 2010 then, correct?  I know that I hit every single treat trail and station during the party I went to -- with the exception of one that I somehow unintentionally overlooked in the French Market -- and there was no Ghirardelli to be found.  I don't recall anyone saying they got any Ghirardelli last year, either?
> 
> It makes no sense to not hand out Ghirardelli now (and last year) because of the actual Ghirardelli presence at Disneyland Resort!  Maybe if the party were going to be held in DCA again we'd see the return of the Ghirardelli hand-outs!  I wonder if Ghirardelli is just too expensive for Disney to buy in large quantities for parties. (It's not cheap.)  It's cheaper for them to get other brands in bulk -- like many, many, many Tootsie Rolls!
> 
> But wouldn't it be a good promotion for the Ghirardelli store in DCA to give out their candy during the parties?  Wouldn't it make people more inclined to buy something at that store while at DLR?



That was last year when I had to cancel my trip. This year I am so back.  I was still keeping an eye on that topic, but I've been sick forever and wasn't exactly the fastest with posting lately.

I can't recall anyone saying anything about Ghirardelli either after 2010. I fully agree with you, especially with the new store it would be good promo to get them back.


----------



## Sherry E

thepoohguy said:


> We will be there at the same time.  Flying in on the 22nd and leaving on the 27th.  We will either do Tuesday night (which will make for a very long day after flying to LAX from Detroit), or probably not go at all.
> 
> We have only done MVMCP at WDW once and have never been to WDW or DL at Halloween time.  We have 3 day hoppers right now, but I will probably add days when we get there.  Upset that DL doesn't bridge tickets like WDW does.  I get a 12% discount on tickets through work but they only offer up to 3 day tickets.
> 
> We have only been to DL once, and I'm not sure how easy it will be to maneuver around as I will be pushing my dw around in a wheelchair.  I'm used to doing that at WDW, but I'm not sure how significantly different the terrain is at DL.



*thepoohguy --*

I think it's a good idea to start with 3 day Hoppers and then add more when you get there.  You never know -- maybe you won't feel that you need more days once you're there and settled in.  It's good to have the option to add extra days if you need to, but not be stuck with the extra days if you don't!

As for the wheelchair and the terrain at DLR -- I was hoping that someone else with specific experience in that area would have spoken up on this issue to help you.  I've never been to WDW, but from all that I've seen, read and heard about it I can't imagine that the Disneyland Resort terrain would be any tougher to work with - especially if you are accustomed to pushing the chair and it's not a new thing for you.

One thing I will say is that when my friend and her family from out of state visited DLR in December 2011, they were initially planning on getting a wheelchair for my friend's father.  I advised against it, only because I know my friend and I know how she is, and I knew that she'd be trying to get everyone else in the group (including me!) to push the chair around the parks so that she didn't have to do it.  And I knew that when it came to certain slight inclines (like in Frontierland, back near the Round-Up, and a couple of spots in DCA), my friend would not enjoy pushing the chair.  But again, my advice to them to not get the chair was specifically based on what I knew of them as people and how they would handle it.

So, ultimately, my friend and her family took my advice and got her dad a scooter/ECV.  They were happy, and so was he.  It wasn't inexpensive but they said it was a worthwhile investment.  It's not necessarily for everyone, but I think in their case it was a good idea.





dnamertz said:


> I'm guessing DCA will also be crowded Tuesday during the party, but it's only 2 hours since DCA will probably close at 8pm that day.  Plus, Tuesday is the morning I plan on doing rope drop at DCA since it's not an EMH (and we'll be staying off-site).  So, that morning I also plan on getting a RSR FP for later that night....so we'll have a FP when DCA is crowded.



*dnamertz --*

Good thinking!  I think you're right.  As popular as the MHP is, there will be quite a few people who don't want to attend it and they will head over to DCA.

What I am actually very curious about is whether or not there could possibly be a slight drop-off in party attendance this year, in comparison to last year.  I think there were certain 'mitigating factors,' I guess you could call them, that contributed to the seemingly fast sell-out of so many party nights last year, and to the sell-out of at least 10 out of the 11 party nights, if not all 11 nights.  (The only night that hadn't sold out up until a few nights beforehand was the party right before Halloween, oddly, but I think it finally sold out at the last minute.)

I think that one huge factor in the increased party popularity last year (compared to 2011, let's say) was the exclusivity of the Villains.  Their regular daily photo spot was removed, and instead there was the "Conjure Up a Villain" thing at the Carnival/Round-Up, where you could meet one Villain (whoever was on duty at that moment, I guess).  At the party there were Villains galore.  The fact that the Villains were made to be more exclusive to the party than in previous years contributed to the interest in meeting them.

Another factor, I think, in the increased party popularity last year was simply the Cars Land allure.  Since Cars Land and Buena Vista Street were brand new, and since DCA was being touted and sold as a "re-imagined" park, I think that a lot of the people who wanted to see the new DCA and Cars Land (maybe many of them were first-time DLR guests) decided to buy MHP tickets too.  The novelty of the new DCA reeled a lot of people in last year, and the MHP benefited from it. 

This year, Cars Land has settled in a bit and the novelty is slowly wearing off over time -- of course there are still people who haven't seen it, but it's not "brand new" anymore.  And now that this Villains/Limited Time Magic thing is taking place on 9/13, I wonder if the crowds for all of the party nights might decrease this year, ever-so-slightly.  If the Villains are out and about in the daytime, the need to buy tickets to see them at the MHP lessens a little for some people, I would think.

Of course, if we find out that the MHP is going to include some brand new 'thing' in it this year -- some new event or new element -- we know it will lure people in.  Short of that, however, I will be interested to observe how the season goes, crowd-wise, and how the MHP nights play out (if they sell out as fast, etc.).




Vala said:


> That was last year when I had to cancel my trip. This year I am so back.  I was still keeping an eye on that topic, but I've been sick forever and wasn't exactly the fastest with posting lately.
> 
> I can't recall anyone saying anything about Ghirardelli either after 2010. I fully agree with you, especially with the new store it would be good promo to get them back.



*Vala --*

I'm glad you're back in the Halloween swing of things this year (I know how much you love Halloween Time at Disneyland) and I hope you're feeling better and back to normal!

It would be a great promo for the Ghirardelli shop in DCA if the CMs handed out Ghirardelli miniatures at the treat stations.  Not only Ghirardelli, of course -- it's good to have a mix of different brands of chocolates, healthy snacks and the ever-present "weird candies that no one has ever heard of" -- but a couple of pieces would be nice.  

I have to make a point of going into the Ghirardelli shop and getting one of their pumpkin chocolate samples.  I was all about the peppermint bark samples during the holiday season!  Yum!


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Hmm... seems like a lot of people on here are going about the same time we are---for us, the 21st of Oct. to the 26th. Is that generally a busy time? On the website isitpacked.com, they predict the three days before Halloween will be a ghost town, less busy than the week we've chosen. Is it possible that the following week might be less crowded? Funny, I had predicted the other way around.  Looks like some people had the same thought I did in trying to avoid the school breaks, holidays, Gay Days, etc. Lol!


----------



## CrAzY4DL

This feels like information overload!! Super confused, LOL. We were originally planning on going to DLR 10/3 and 10/4 and get the dessert buffet for Fridays Fantasmic! showing but now I see that there are Halloween parties both of those nights. Sigh. We've never been during a Halloween party so TOTALLY feeling overwhelmed and unprepared, hahaha! 

1-So, if we went to DCA on Wednesday, 10/2 and did everything we wanted there, what would be the advantage to going to the Halloween party at DL Thursday versus Friday? 

2-Will Fantasmic! play either of those nights? 

We're looking to spend 2 to 2.5 days in the park (2 full days and then do the half as just the party without getting a park ticket during the day). We can't change our dates, sigh as my dad had to fight to get that week off of work and can't change that and DH has a marathon in San Jose on the 6th.
*Thanks in advance for any and all help!!​*


----------



## dnamertz

CrAzY4DL said:


> This feels like information overload!! Super confused, LOL. We were originally planning on going to DLR 10/3 and 10/4 and get the dessert buffet for Fridays Fantasmic! showing but now I see that there are Halloween parties both of those nights. Sigh. We've never been during a Halloween party so TOTALLY feeling overwhelmed and unprepared, hahaha!
> 
> 1-So, if we went to DCA on Wednesday, 10/2 and did everything we wanted there, what would be the advantage to going to the Halloween party at DL Thursday versus Friday?
> 
> 2-Will Fantasmic! play either of those nights?
> 
> We're looking to spend 2 to 2.5 days in the park (2 full days and then do the half as just the party without getting a park ticket during the day). We can't change our dates, sigh as my dad had to fight to get that week off of work and can't change that and DH has a marathon in San Jose on the 6th.
> *Thanks in advance for any and all help!!​*



I don't know that Halloween party dates have been announced yet, other than the 1st party on 9/30 (or did I miss something).  Whenever the parties are, I'm guessing there will not be parties on both Thursday and Friday of the week you mentioned...it will probably be on Friday.  However, there usually are no Fantasmic showings during the weeknights that time of year...only Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays.  But since there is usually a party every Friday night in October, it looks like Fantasmic is limited to Sat and Sun nights during that month.


----------



## Sherry E

CrAzY4DL said:


> This feels like information overload!! Super confused, LOL. We were originally planning on going to DLR 10/3 and 10/4 and get the dessert buffet for Fridays Fantasmic! showing but now I see that there are Halloween parties both of those nights. Sigh. We've never been during a Halloween party so TOTALLY feeling overwhelmed and unprepared, hahaha!
> 
> 1-So, if we went to DCA on Wednesday, 10/2 and did everything we wanted there, what would be the advantage to going to the Halloween party at DL Thursday versus Friday?
> 
> 2-Will Fantasmic! play either of those nights?
> 
> We're looking to spend 2 to 2.5 days in the park (2 full days and then do the half as just the party without getting a park ticket during the day). We can't change our dates, sigh as my dad had to fight to get that week off of work and can't change that and DH has a marathon in San Jose on the 6th.
> *Thanks in advance for any and all help!!​*




I think your confusion is now confusing me.

We don't have the Mickey's Halloween Party (MHP) dates at Disneyland yet, as far as I know.  Do we?  Have they just come out?  Where did you see dates for this year's MHP?  We only know what the dates were last year.  The dates for WDW's MNSSHP were released a couple of weeks ago, I think.

I posted links to the 2012 October hours for dnamertz a page or two back -- looking at last year's hours will give you a good idea of what was running or not running (like Fantasmic!) on the party nights and on all other nights in the month, because it will probably be that way this year too (except the party dates will be slightly different).


----------



## ashnjam

We have 3 day park hoppers for our stay in December. If we wanted to add an extra day when we are there do we have to pay the full price for one day or do they discount them?


----------



## CrAzY4DL

I found them here:

http://www.disneyinsidertips.com/2013/05/disney-halloween-christmas-party-dates-for-2013/

Are these not accurate? Man, that would be a relief!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

CrAzY4DL said:


> I found them here:
> 
> http://www.disneyinsidertips.com/2013/05/disney-halloween-christmas-party-dates-for-2013/
> 
> Are these not accurate? Man, that would be a relief!!!!!!!!!



I think I only see dates for the WDW events, not the Disneyland events.  You're not the first person to come here with dates for the MNSSHP at WDW, thinking they were dates for the MHP at Disneyland!  It seems to be a common mistake! 


​


*Everyone, please remember -- because I try hard to answer questions and give people an idea of when dates might be released, which kinds of dates we can expect to see for the MHP, where we might be able to find that info, which info is official and not official, etc.  -- if you are looking up information on the Halloween Party at Disneyland, it is called Mickey's Halloween Party.  It is not called Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.  The MHP is at Disneyland.  The MNSSHP is at WDW, and if you pull up the MNSSHP you will get info for that specific event, not Disneyland's event!

I just want to be sure that everyone knows what to look for online so we don't end up confusing people into thinking that the dates have come out when they haven't (although the Disneyland party dates should be out any day now, really).*


----------



## CasandraC

Sherry E said:


> *msbatchelor5 --*
> 
> 
> Welcome, *CasandraC*!
> 
> Chances are, if you were to do a 3-day trip, only one night would be an MHP night during your visit (it's an educated guess).  Most likely, the parties would be 3 days apart, i.e., a party on a Tuesday and a party on a Friday, or maybe a party on a Monday and a party on a Thursday during Halloween week (though they could do a Tuesday and Thursday party in that week).  I don't think you'd run into more than one party night whenever you go.
> 
> Yesterday I posted links to the hours from September and October of last year (in a reply to dnamertz), so that should give you a good idea of what park hours will probably be like this year on party nights and non-party nights.
> 
> As for school breaks and things like that, every time I think I have a window of time narrowed down in which there will be no breaks and no particular reasons why the parks should be extra crowded, someone tells me that there is a break or an event of some kind!  Honestly, I wouldn't worry too much about school breaks because it seems there will always be some sort of break during a Fall trip!
> 
> I think the week before Halloween -- and closer to your daughter's birthday -- will be a great time to go!  When Disney has offered Fall hotel discounts in the past, they usually included the week before Halloween in the discounts (not the week _OF_ Halloween, to be clear) -- which means that Disney expected fewer people in that week and wanted to increase attendance.



Thanks Sherry for the information.  If the crowds won't be much different than I'll go the week before.  I did look at the information from last year and was planning on it being the same, but.... I hear that could change.  I guess crowds are all a matter of perception.  We went last March 20, 21, and 22 durning spring break and it wasn't unbearable.  The mornings weren't bad at all really.  I also expected it to be busy, so maybe that's why it didn't bother us so much.  I hadn't been there since the mid 80's when I was a kid, so a lot has changed.  I think I had more fun than our daughter.  Do you have any input on what Sundays are like?  I'm trying to decide if I want to do a Sunday so we can catch Fantasmic.  We didn't get a good spot last year and want to see it again.  But if the crowds are crazy we may not do much better this year.  I'm considering doing Sunday, Monday, Tuesday (only MHP) and Wednesday.  Then off to Universal Thursday and Friday.  If we don't go Sunday we'll probably do the early entry Tuesday and go all day.  My daughter was 5 last year and she pulled open to 11 everyday without much fuss, so I'm not worried about getting burned out. She's a trooper when it comes to this kind of stuff.  Anyways, thanks for all your help, I appreciate it!!


----------



## CrAzY4DL

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! HAHAHA

So, the first week of October, what is your BEST GUESS the day(s) there will be a party? We can be there any days between 9/28 and 10/4. I was actually kind of excited to have a Thursday party then we could leave Friday afternoon and be home for a night before heading to the Rock N Roll Marathon in San Jo on Saturday. Siiiiigh!

And thanks for pointing my mistake out to me!! Like I said, COMPLETE and TOTAL Disneyland Halloween newb, tho DH and I did go for 1 night the first year the Ghost came to Space Mountain.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, sorry for the delay in replies -- I had to go throw something in the oven, which was a disaster, but that's another story...




DisneyFan3113 said:


> Hmm... seems like a lot of people on here are going about the same time we are---for us, the 21st of Oct. to the 26th. Is that generally a busy time? On the website isitpacked.com, they predict the three days before Halloween will be a ghost town, less busy than the week we've chosen. Is it possible that the following week might be less crowded? Funny, I had predicted the other way around.  Looks like some people had the same thought I did in trying to avoid the school breaks, holidays, Gay Days, etc. Lol!



*DisneyFan3113 --*

Disney usually does not discount their party tickets in the week of Halloween -- neither the party on Halloween night nor the party earlier in the week -- which means they expect a lot of people to be at DLR that whole week.  The week prior to Halloween week has had some MHP and hotel discounts in the past, which means Disney does not expect as many people to be at DLR.

It could be that more people are planning to go in the pre-Halloween week for the same reasons you are -- to avoid crowds and, thus, the parks become more crowded with crowds trying to avoid crowds!

It used to be that the week immediately following Thanksgiving weekend was the time that was expected to be the least crowded.  It still is, to a large degree, but I recall that last year someone posted a poll on this board and asked when everyone was going.  Most people selected the week-after-Thanksgiving time frame...because that was the time that had previously been the least crowded!

I think you should just go when you had planned to go and not worry so much about gigantic crowds.  It will be fine!




CrAzY4DL said:


> This feels like information overload!! Super confused, LOL. We were originally planning on going to DLR 10/3 and 10/4 and get the dessert buffet for Fridays Fantasmic! showing but now I see that there are Halloween parties both of those nights. Sigh. We've never been during a Halloween party so TOTALLY feeling overwhelmed and unprepared, hahaha!
> 
> 1-So, if we went to DCA on Wednesday, 10/2 and did everything we wanted there, what would be the advantage to going to the Halloween party at DL Thursday versus Friday?
> 
> 2-Will Fantasmic! play either of those nights?
> 
> We're looking to spend 2 to 2.5 days in the park (2 full days and then do the half as just the party without getting a park ticket during the day). We can't change our dates, sigh as my dad had to fight to get that week off of work and can't change that and DH has a marathon in San Jose on the 6th.
> *Thanks in advance for any and all help!!​*



*CrAzY4DL -*

dnamertz answered your Fantasmic questions above, and we already cleared up the confusion about the party dates!





dnamertz said:


> I don't know that Halloween party dates have been announced yet, other than the 1st party on 9/30 (or did I miss something).  Whenever the parties are, I'm guessing there will not be parties on both Thursday and Friday of the week you mentioned...it will probably be on Friday.  However, there usually are no Fantasmic showings during the weeknights that time of year...only Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays.  But since there is usually a party every Friday night in October, it looks like Fantasmic is limited to Sat and Sun nights during that month.



Thank you for taking that question, *dnamertz*!  I really appreciate it!  Great answer too!



ashnjam said:


> We have 3 day park hoppers for our stay in December. If we wanted to add an extra day when we are there do we have to pay the full price for one day or do they discount them?



*ashnjam --*

I think you maybe meant to post in the Christmas Superthread, but that's okay!  We welcome all holiday travelers in either thread!

I would assume that you can just add the day on for the discounted price, as long as you don't wait until the last minute.  Maybe you can add the day before your 3rd day?




CasandraC said:


> Thanks Sherry for the information.  If the crowds won't be much different than I'll go the week before.  I did look at the information from last year and was planning on it being the same, but.... I hear that could change.  I guess crowds are all a matter of perception.  We went last March 20, 21, and 22 durning spring break and it wasn't unbearable.  The mornings weren't bad at all really.  I also expected it to be busy, so maybe that's why it didn't bother us so much.  I hadn't been there since the mid 80's when I was a kid, so a lot has changed.  I think I had more fun than our daughter.  Do you have any input on what Sundays are like?  I'm trying to decide if I want to do a Sunday so we can catch Fantasmic.  We didn't get a good spot last year and want to see it again.  But if the crowds are crazy we may not do much better this year.  I'm considering doing Sunday, Monday, Tuesday (only MHP) and Wednesday.  Then off to Universal Thursday and Friday.  If we don't go Sunday we'll probably do the early entry Tuesday and go all day.  My daughter was 5 last year and she pulled open to 11 everyday without much fuss, so I'm not worried about getting burned out. She's a trooper when it comes to this kind of stuff.  Anyways, thanks for all your help, I appreciate it!!



*CasandraC --*

You're very welcome!  I hope that this thread and all the info in it can be useful to Halloween Time visitors!

I think that crowds are largely a matter of perception.  Sure, the numbers are there and if there are 900,000 people in the park, then there are 900,000 people in the park.  But I have definitely noticed that two groups of people can go to DLR at the same time and come back with different interpretations of whether or not it was crowded.  Also, crowds move around and congregate in different areas, so it may not seem crowded at one point in the day because everyone is in a different spot.

Expectations have a huge amount to do with it -- if everyone goes in thinking "it won't be crowded," then they will likely find that it is more crowded than they expected.  If they go in expecting huge crowds and mentally bracing for it, then anything less than what they envision will probably be a relief!  I've read some posts from folks on this board who came back after a post-Christmas/pre-New Year's trip saying that the crowds were not bad.  Well, it's wonderful that they did not find the crowds to be oppressive and horrifying -- that is what we all want in our trips -- but if other people were to read those "not crowded" reports about the post-Christmas time frame and expect that it will not be crowded, then they could be in for a rude awakening when they arrive!

I think Sunday should be fine -- I mean, yes, it's a weekend day and it may be a little busier for the first half of the day, but I don't think it will be too awful.  The last time I did a Sunday during Halloween Time happened to also be the day that Miley Cyrus' 16th birthday party was being held in Disneyland -- so the crowds descended on all of DLR for that mess.  They were even playing Miley's songs in Downtown Disney to get everyone excited.  Luckily, I left later that day.

Let's hope that Miley is not planning her 21st b-day party in Disneyland this year!



CrAzY4DL said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! HAHAHA
> 
> So, the first week of October, what is your BEST GUESS the day(s) there will be a party? We can be there any days between 9/28 and 10/4. I was actually kind of excited to have a Thursday party then we could leave Friday afternoon and be home for a night before heading to the Rock N Roll Marathon in San Jo on Saturday. Siiiiigh!
> 
> And thanks for pointing my mistake out to me!! Like I said, COMPLETE and TOTAL Disneyland Halloween newb, tho DH and I did go for 1 night the first year the Ghost came to Space Mountain.



*CrAzY4DL --*

No worries at all.  As I mentioned earlier, you're not the first person to make that mistake.  The early release of the WDW MNSSHP dates throws people off because they think that those dates are also the Disneyland Mickey's Halloween Party dates.  

Now, realistically, we should be seeing the release of the full Halloween party agenda very, very soon.  The AP holders have to be able to start buying tickets in July, if not sooner, and it is quite possible that the DVC owners and Disney Visa holders will be able to get their party tickets even before that.  So we have to hear something soon!

We know that there is supposed to be a party on Mon., September 30th.  That much was printed in the _Backstage Pass_ magazine for AP holders.  Beyond that, I am fairly certain that there would be a party on Friday, 10/4.  True, Disney could switch things up on us and have a party on Thursday, 10/3 instead, but I doubt they would have 2 back-to-back party nights.  Fridays are always in the mix, though, so I think that 10/4 would be a party date.


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Sherry E said:


> Okay, sorry for the delay in replies -- I had to go throw something in the oven, which was a disaster, but that's another story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DisneyFan3113 --*
> 
> Disney usually does not discount their party tickets in the week of Halloween -- neither the party on Halloween night nor the party earlier in the week -- which means they expect a lot of people to be at DLR that whole week.  The week prior to Halloween week has had some MHP and hotel discounts in the past, which means Disney does not expect as many people to be at DLR.
> 
> It could be that more people are planning to go in the pre-Halloween week for the same reasons you are -- to avoid crowds and, thus, the parks become more crowded with crowds trying to avoid crowds!
> 
> It used to be that the week immediately following Thanksgiving weekend was the time that was expected to be the least crowded.  It still is, to a large degree, but I recall that last year someone posted a poll on this board and asked when everyone was going.  Most people selected the week-after-Thanksgiving time frame...because that was the time that had previously been the least crowded!
> 
> I think you should just go when you had planned to go and not worry so much about gigantic crowds.  It will be fine!



Thank you, *Sherry!* This helps!  I wouldn't be so worried about the crowds normally---they don't bother me that much, and waiting in long lines is pretty much part of the Disney experience, lol---but my mum might be coming with us for the first time in years all the way from England. She's only been to DL a handful of times because she hates the crowds so much! I guess you could say she lacks a good deal of patience, even in the happiest place on earth.  Still, I think we'll stick to the dates and just hope for the best. (As a side note, your holiday thread helped us out a good deal when we went for Christmastime last year! Learned lots of great tips to fully enjoy our experience---thanks again!!)


----------



## briggscreek

Sherry E said:


> *briggscreek --*
> 
> It's a tough choice, deciding between seasons!
> 
> If Halloween is your favorite holiday I am surprised that you're not that interested in going to the Halloween party!  I would think you'd want to go, because the Halloween Screams fireworks are so great.
> 
> Because you love Halloween you should definitely experience Halloween Time at least once -- although, keep in mind that Disney tends to "skimp" on Halloween Time in many ways.  They don't do as much for it as they do for the holiday season -- not even close.  So if you are thinking that you're going to arrive at DLR and see the Halloween equivalent of the holiday season in terms of decor and overall merriment, you won't find it.  But you will enjoy what _is_ there.  Main Street and Frontierland are particularly special during Halloween Time and, of course, there are some little Halloween touches around NOS too.
> 
> Basically, the bulk of Halloween Time is focused in Disneyland.  DCA is sorely lacking in Halloween-ness (unless that changes this year), with the exception of Duffy's photo spot.  The hotels don't get into the Halloween spirit at all, except for on Halloween (the actual holiday) when they hand out candy.
> 
> Even in Disneyland, the Villains were made less available and less accessible last year so that they could be used as big selling points for the Halloween party.  You could "conjure up a Villain" at the Carnival/Round-Up in the daytime, but it was only one Villain at a time.  There were lots of Villains out and about at the party.  This year, after the Villains dance party thing on 9/13, who knows whether they will be out and about in the daytime or not?
> 
> As for the holiday season, it's not just Cars Land but Buena Vista Street too.  There are gingerbread "houses" (sculptures) in all of the restaurants in both BVS and CL.  The gingerbread Mater in Flo's was one of my favorites, but the gingerbread Cozy Cone model was fantastic!  The retro decor, the retro holiday music, the Bell Ringers and the "department store Santa" on BVS are just wonderful!  Meanwhile, over in CL you will find more themed holiday music, all kinds of crazy themed Christmas trees and decorations, as well as Snowy the Snow Car and the "Santa Stanley" statue/fountain, which displays Santa Stanley wearing a Santa hat and carrying a sack of goodies.
> 
> DCA finally feels more involved in the holiday season.




Thanks Sherry! You aren't helping with the decision between holidays though - now I want to do both LOL. It's not that I'm not interested in the Halloween party, we just try to avoid crowds as much as possible. I also don't like to have to prepay for stuff like that in case we have to cancel - are the parties non-refundable? At this point, I'm down to either the week of Sept. 30, October 7, or the first week of December. We haven't seen DCA all decorated for Christmas yet, it sounds wonderful!


----------



## Priory

I'm having trouble making a decision too, but it's between going the weekend of Friday 13th and a weekend with a traditional halloween party. I've done the party the last two years and it's wonderful (although way busier in 2012 than 2011). But I'm thinking 9/13 might be an opportunity to experience Halloween decor and rides and experience a (probable) once in a lifetime event. I just don't know how cool the 9/13 thing is going to be...


----------



## dnamertz

CrAzY4DL said:


> And thanks for pointing my mistake out to me!! Like I said, COMPLETE and TOTAL Disneyland Halloween newb, tho DH and I did go for 1 night the first year the Ghost came to Space Mountain.



Not your fault.  The link you found those dates on doesn't say anything about it being in Disney World.  They should really make that clear to avoid this kind of confusion.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyFan3113 said:


> Thank you, *Sherry!* This helps!  I wouldn't be so worried about the crowds normally---they don't bother me that much, and waiting in long lines is pretty much part of the Disney experience, lol---but my mum might be coming with us for the first time in years all the way from England. She's only been to DL a handful of times because she hates the crowds so much! I guess you could say she lacks a good deal of patience, even in the happiest place on earth.  Still, I think we'll stick to the dates and just hope for the best. (As a side note, your holiday thread helped us out a good deal when we went for Christmastime last year! Learned lots of great tips to fully enjoy our experience---thanks again!!)



*DisneyFan3113 --*

You're very welcome!  I think you'll have a great time, but I completely understand the dilemma of being with a travel companion who has little patience for crowds.  I used to be more compatible with people I went to the parks with, but over time it seems that they all have less patience for DLR and I am still hanging in there!

It's kind of discouraging when you're excited and eager to experience all there is to experience in the parks; go on this ride or that one; look in this shop or that one, etc....and the person or people you are with catch a glimpse of a long line or a crowd of people and it's like they just lose all interest in doing anything right at that moment! 

I'm so glad that the Christmas Superthread helped you last year as well!  Have you seen the latest version of the Christmas Superthread?  When we hit the page limit in the old one I had to move us into a new thread, and when I did I revamped most of the information on the first page so that it's broken down into categories, with many, many links, small pictures in several of the posts to show examples of what the subject/category is, etc.  There is so much ground to cover with the holiday season that I felt it was necessary to break everything down that way.  I'm not 100% done -- there are still some minor odds and ends I have to add in and tweak in the posts on Page 1, but I'm fairly happy with how it came out.






briggscreek said:


> Thanks Sherry! You aren't helping with the decision between holidays though - now I want to do both LOL. It's not that I'm not interested in the Halloween party, we just try to avoid crowds as much as possible. I also don't like to have to prepay for stuff like that in case we have to cancel - are the parties non-refundable? At this point, I'm down to either the week of Sept. 30, October 7, or the first week of December. We haven't seen DCA all decorated for Christmas yet, it sounds wonderful!



*briggscreek --*

I figured I was of no help!  On the one hand I think you should stick with Halloween Time because you love Halloween and you've never experienced a Halloween Time visit to DLR.  

On the other hand, I really think that DCA feels much more involved in the holiday season now and it is worth revisiting.  The decorations, window displays, gingerbread houses, etc., in CL and on BVS are worth seeing.  The giant tree on BVS has sort of retro-looking ornaments and toys under it.  It's a different style than the Main Street tree.  The Bell Ringers are great fun.  The Trolley Treats window display is great.  The various trees in Cars Land (even in shops such as Sarge's) are wacky and very specific to Cars Land.

(I was saying in another thread earlier today that I could sell Christmas time at DLR to Ebenezer Scrooge if given the chance!)  

As far as I know, I believe the parties are non-refundable and the tickets are not supposed to be for resale.  I think that Disney always prints something to that effect in their fine print on the back of the tickets.  In the past I think people have discovered that they couldn't go to the MHP and didn't know what to do (there is no selling on this board, so we had to close or delete the threads when they tried to sell their tickets here). So I can understand your point about not wanting to buy tickets and then risk wasting the money if something should change.





Priory said:


> I'm having trouble making a decision too, but it's between going the weekend of Friday 13th and a weekend with a traditional halloween party. I've done the party the last two years and it's wonderful (although way busier in 2012 than 2011). But I'm thinking 9/13 might be an opportunity to experience Halloween decor and rides and experience a (probable) once in a lifetime event. I just don't know how cool the 9/13 thing is going to be...



Hi, *Priory*!

Well, I think it helps to put it all in context and perspective a bit.  Have the other Limited Time Magic events that have already happened this year been of interest to you?  Do you really, really love Villains?

I don't think the 9/13 thing will be once in a lifetime, necessarily.  I mean, yes, it is a rare occasion in which Friday the 13th kicks off the Halloween Time season, but I'm sure Disney could package and market another kind of Villains thing for Halloween Time in the future.  

Basically, Disney made the Villains more exclusive/less accessible last year so that letting them loose in the park for 9/13 this year seems like a bigger deal, even though they used to be out and about at their photo spots pre-2012.

But...since you have already done the MHP for the last two years -- and I don't foresee any huge changes or additions to that this year -- why not just skip the MHP and do the Villains thing, just in case it doesn't happen again?  The MHP will be back next year.  This we know for sure.  The Villains thing may not be back for a while.


----------



## Sherry E

...Further proof that the lovely CMs who answer Disney's Guest Services lines at DLR are often the last to know anything...

I called DLR today -- specifically, the AP holder line -- and I asked if they knew when the Mickey's Halloween Party tickets would go on sale to AP holders.  I knew it was a shot in the dark and that they wouldn't know, or that they would at least tell me they didn't know, but I figured that since we will have to be able to purchase tickets sometime very soon, maybe they would have some idea.  Sometimes, depending on the CM you speak to, you might get a bit more info than you'd get with other CMs.

In traveling through the various automated options in DLR's phone system, I talked to 2 very nice CMs.  I had to fill them in on what was printed in the _Backstage Pass_ magazine for AP folks -- *I *told *them* that the MHP starts on Mon., 9/30, the Halloween Time season starts on Fri., 9/13 and the holiday season starts on Tues., 11/12.  They were very surprised that this info had even come out because they had not heard anything.

The second of the 2 CMs sounded skeptical at first, like maybe she thought I was reading everything incorrectly in the _BP_ booklet...or maybe, just making stuff up!  She asked me if I minded holding on while she went off to investigate.

After a couple of minutes the nice CM returned and said that she asked a supervisor or two and yes, indeed, the first MHP is on Mon., 9/30, the Halloween Time season begins on Fri., 9/13 and the holiday season begins on Tues., 11/12.  All true, all confirmed (even though these CMs did not have that confirmation until I called).  She agreed with me that starting the MHP on a Monday is odd (even though there probably would have been a Monday party in there somewhere), and starting the holiday season on a Tuesday is even stranger.

All this time, when people had been calling this CM to ask what the dates of the party were going to be (clearly, those callers don't follow us here on the DIS to know that the dates had not been released to anyone), she had been telling them that she didn't know -- which she doesn't -- and that she didn't even know the start date of the MHP (because she was unaware that _BP_ printed it)!!! She thanked me for filling her in!

She was quick to add in that her supervisors said that they don't have any other dates besides what we now know has been confirmed.  They don't have the schedule for the MHP to know if will be the same basic set-up that it usually is (10 or 11 nights).  They have no idea when, specifically, the MHP tickets will go on sale to AP holders or any other people, but it will be sometime between now and early/mid-July.

At the end of the conversation, the CM said, "Is there anything else I can help you with?"  Then she said, "Or maybe I should say, is there anything else _you_ can help _me_ with?"

That's me.  Helping Cast Members learn about Halloween Time and the Holidays at Disneyland Resort, wherever I go! 

Seriously, though, if the supervisors and higher-ups to the CMs knew that these Halloween/MHP/holiday season dates were accurate, why didn't they pass the info on to their staff so that the CMs who tackle the many calls can help guests?


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> ...Further proof that the lovely CMs who answer Disney's Guest Services lines at DLR are often the last to know anything...
> 
> I called DLR today -- specifically, the AP holder line -- and I asked if they knew when the Mickey's Halloween Party tickets would go on sale to AP holders.  I knew it was a shot in the dark and that they wouldn't know, or that they would at least tell me they didn't know, but I figured that since we will have to be able to purchase tickets sometime very soon, maybe they would have some idea.  Sometimes, depending on the CM you speak to, you might get a bit more info than you'd get with other CMs.
> 
> In traveling through the various automated options in DLR's phone system, I talked to 2 very nice CMs.  I had to fill them in on what was printed in the _Backstage Pass_ magazine for AP folks -- *I *told *them* that the MHP starts on Mon., 9/30, the Halloween Time season starts on Fri., 9/13 and the holiday season starts on Tues., 11/12.  They were very surprised that this info had even come out because they had not heard anything.
> 
> The second of the 2 CMs sounded skeptical at first, like maybe she thought I was reading everything incorrectly in the _BP_ booklet...or maybe, just making stuff up!  She asked me if I minded holding on while she went off to investigate.
> 
> After a couple of minutes the nice CM returned and said that she asked a supervisor or two and yes, indeed, the first MHP is on Mon., 9/30, the Halloween Time season begins on Fri., 9/13 and the holiday season begins on Tues., 11/12.  All true, all confirmed (even though these CMs did not have that confirmation until I called).  She agreed with me that starting the MHP on a Monday is odd (even though there probably would have been a Monday party in there somewhere), and starting the holiday season on a Tuesday is even stranger.
> 
> All this time, when people had been calling this CM to ask what the dates of the party were going to be (clearly, those callers don't follow us here on the DIS to know that the dates had not been released to anyone), she had been telling them that she didn't know -- which she doesn't -- and that she didn't even know the start date of the MHP (because she was unaware that _BP_ printed it)!!! She thanked me for filling her in!
> 
> She was quick to add in that her supervisors said that they don't have any other dates besides what we now know has been confirmed.  They don't have the schedule for the MHP to know if will be the same basic set-up that it usually is (10 or 11 nights).  They have no idea when, specifically, the MHP tickets will go on sale to AP holders or any other people, but it will be sometime between now and early/mid-July.
> 
> At the end of the conversation, the CM said, "Is there anything else I can help you with?"  Then she said, "Or maybe I should say, is there anything else _you_ can help _me_ with?"
> 
> That's me.  Helping Cast Members learn about Halloween Time and the Holidays at Disneyland Resort, wherever I go!
> 
> Seriously, though, if the supervisors and higher-ups to the CMs knew that these Halloween/MHP/holiday season dates were accurate, why didn't they pass the info on to their staff so that the CMs who tackle the many calls can help guests?



Seriously Sherry, why isn't Disney employing YOU to staff their Guest Services line? 

I actually kind of feel bad when I get a CM who hasn't been given any information. "Yes, there IS an AP discount for the hotel; please look it up." I hate to be one of those "I read it on the Internet" types, but if Disney is going to leave their front-line gatekeeper employees in the dark, what else can you do but politely ask for a supervisor?

I think the only other recourse is to use the end-of-call surveys to tell Disney that their Guest Services information is lacking. 

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Seriously Sherry, why isn't Disney employing YOU to staff their Guest Services line?
> 
> I actually kind of feel bad when I get a CM who hasn't been given any information. "Yes, there IS an AP discount for the hotel; please look it up." I hate to be one of those "I read it on the Internet" types, but if Disney is going to leave their front-line gatekeeper employees in the dark, what else can you do but politely ask for a supervisor?
> 
> I think the only other recourse is to use the end-of-call surveys to tell Disney that their Guest Services information is lacking.
> 
> PHXscuba



Disney should definitely employ me in some kind of way, although I don't envy those nice CMs manning the phones who likely have to deal with a lot of cranky, grumpy people here and there!  Yikes!  

I agree with you, *PHX* -- I feel bad for the CMs who are left in the dark.  They are on the front lines, as you said, and they will get bombarded with questions.  We can see here on this board how anxious people are to know dates, details and prices and things.  So you just know that the CMs are fielding a lot of questions that they cannot answer.  

Even if just a small portion of info is released -- like the start date of Halloween Time, or the MHP, or the holiday season -- it's better to fill those CMs in than to not fill them in.  They may or may not have the rest of the information (like the other MHP dates) at their fingertips, but they should at least be able to discuss what has already been publicly, officially published by Disney, either online or in _Backstage Pass_!

The funny thing is, the second CM I spoke with today was well aware that the dates for WDW's MNSSHP had been released, but she had no idea that the MHP was starting on 9/30!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Sherry,  I just *have *to laugh at your experience with that poor CM.  How frustrating for both of you, and a little cringe-worthy for CMs trying to answer people's endless, yet important questions.

I am so glad that you *are on the job *for all of us, and appreciate your efforts AND sense of humor in trying to inform us of things we are needing/wanting to know!!!

p.s.  WHAT was the oven disaster--I need to know!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> Sherry,  I just *have *to laugh at your experience with that poor CM.  How frustrating for both of you, and a little cringe-worthy for CMs trying to answer people's endless, yet important questions.
> 
> I am so glad that you *are on the job *for all of us, and appreciate your efforts AND sense of humor in trying to inform us of things we are needing/wanting to know!!!
> 
> p.s.  WHAT was the oven disaster--I need to know!



*Cheshirecatty --*

Thank you!  If I didn't have a sense of humor about certain things, I probably would have gone insane years ago!

It was funny that the CM didn't know the dates for anything (at least she knows now!).  I suppose that, within the whole huge entity that is the Walt Disney Company, there are segments of/people in that organization who actually know details and specifics of things way in advance.  And then there are other people in other branches of the organization who don't know even certain basic details because they have not been informed by the people who do.  

Those CMs who tackle the guest inquiries on the phones at DLR usually do not have the updated, correct information until after we have already learned about it elsewhere!  This is why I am always a little skeptical when a DIS'er says that he/she was told something by one of the CMs on the phone at DLR, because we tend to find out things before they do and if we haven't heard the latest info, they probably have not heard it either.

Not long ago one of our DIS'ers in the Christmas thread was told by a CM via email some details about the holiday tour at DLR.  I knew that there was no way the holiday tour info for 2013 was coming out that early in the year, so when I read the information that was posted, I realized that the CM emailed the tour info from 2011 to the DIS'er!  Not even the 2012 info -- it was info from 2011, and the CM who emailed it must have thought it was applicable to 2013!

So, basically, the actual CMs working with guests at Disneyland Resort get the info last, and they may give out incorrect info if they have not been updated.  It's the people behind the scenes -- the ones in the planning departments, the ones who put out press releases, the ones who have to release dates to travel agencies so that those agencies can begin to book trips for their clients, etc. -- who know the dates.

Realistically, there is probably someone in the Team Disney Anaheim offices right now who knows the entire schedule of entertainment and other details about Halloween Time, the holiday season and possibly even info about _next year's_ seasons.  I don't think they plan/decide things on the fly, as a rule.  Most things are well-planned out, with occasional changes in agenda along the way. For whatever reason they don't like to release the info way in advance -- possibly because they feel they may have to change something at some point.

However, once dates and things like that appear via an _official_ Disney source, like _Backstage Pass_, like the Parks Blog, like Disneyland News, like D23, etc., they should certainly be passed on to the CMs who man the phones and email!!  If _Backstage Pass_ has the Halloween Time start date, the MHP start date and the holiday season start date printed on its pages, then why on earth would the people who decided those dates and put them on that calendar NOT inform the folks who answer the AP holder questions on the AP hotline?  It makes no sense!

The oven disaster -- basically, I have an old oven with a dial that is not set correctly.  It's loose, and when I try to preheat the oven to, say, 375 or 450 degrees it always heats up to a warmer temperature than that, which is fine if I am keeping a close eye on what I'm cooking and making sure it doesn't burn.  The other day I let something sit in the oven 2 minutes too long when I got distracted, and my extra sensitive smoke detector caught one whiff of that "burn" smell and proceeded to pierce my eardrums with its loud siren!  Meanwhile, as I tried to shut the stupid alarm up by waving at it wildly and smothering it with a towel, all while standing on a chair, the oven proceeded to burn my food even more.  Fun times!


----------



## DisneyFan3113

So, do the restaurants in DL stay open during the parties? After the non-party guests leave? Like, for example, Carnation Cafe, Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, etc.? Sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyFan3113 said:


> So, do the restaurants in DL stay open during the parties? After the non-party guests leave? Like, for example, Carnation Cafe, Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, etc.? Sorry if this is a stupid question



It's not a stupid question at all!  Many people have wondered about this very thing in the past.  

I would have to do some digging around for a list of the restaurants that were open/not open last year, and by the time I find it we could possibly already know the details of this year's party! 

I will search around, but maybe someone else who attended the party last year will remember exactly what was open?

Basically, some restaurants are open and some are not.  Some of them may even be used for treat trails/stations.  I know that at least a couple of the counter service places are open.  Coke Corner was open during my last party, but there are others open as well.

Does anyone out there remember which restaurants were or were not open last year at the MHP?


----------



## iKristin

Some of them stay open (limited number) but Blue Bayou is closed during the party for sure.


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Thanks, *Sherry* and *iKristen,* for the info.  I kind of figured about the restaurants, but just wanted to double check. Assuming most of them will be closed, we'll probably just try to eat beforehand... I don't want the kids to go crazy on candy! Lol


----------



## GrandBob

We ate before going to the party last year (to make sure not to pig out on too much candy!).  So I wasn't paying notice to which restaurants were open.  I do recall, though, that Village Haus was being used as a TOT station (with lots of candy stations!), so it wasn't open for real food.

-Bob


----------



## gbp02

Is the fastpass at Haunted Mansion Holiday open every day during the Halloween season? I plan to be there from Sept 21-24 and would like to FP this ride.


----------



## rowan1813

DisneyFan3113 said:


> So, do the restaurants in DL stay open during the parties? After the non-party guests leave? Like, for example, Carnation Cafe, Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, etc.? Sorry if this is a stupid question




I remember mostly counter-service being open last year. BFF and I ate at the Little Red Wagon and sat in the Plaza Inn outdoor seating area, which I know was also open. When we got in line for the LRW it was right at 7pm when they were starting to get the non-party guests out of the park and we had to show our wristband. They weren't allowing anyone who was non-party to get in line for food; they were being directed over to DCA and DTD. Believe me, there were plenty of people who were upset about that fact. 

I believe that Rancho del Zocalo and Tomorrowland Terrace were closed as they turned those areas into dance parties. I can't remember about any of the other places but I hope this somewhat helps. My advice, eat before the party starts. You definitely don't want to be wasting time on dinner when you could be trick-or-treating, watching the fireworks and parades, etc.


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *Kristin, Bob and rowan1813*, for stepping in to take the restaurant question!  I definitely remember Village Haus being used as a treat trail when I went as well, just as Bob indicated.  Plus, there was a treat trail in the French Market at one point, though maybe not last year.  And there was definitely a dance party (with Goofy, I think) at RDZ.  

So I really only remembered Coke Corner being open and that doesn't help much!





gbp02 said:


> Is the fastpass at Haunted Mansion Holiday open every day during the Halloween season? I plan to be there from Sept 21-24 and would like to FP this ride.



*gbp02 --* 

Maybe someone else will know more than I do.  I have gone on the ride with and without FPs.  There have been times when I've noticed that the FP machines were down -- but that may have just been a technical momentary glitch. 

It definitely helps to have a FP if you can manage to get one -- especially during the busier hours -- as the ride is extremely popular and the lines can build!  However, you'd be surprised to find that there are times -- usually in the daytime -- on less busy days when there isn't much of a line at all, or the line is not bad and you can get on without needing a FP.  

If there is even a slight chance of rain (which is very unlikely but not impossible on your dates -- I've been to DLR on rainy September days before), there probably wouldn't be any kind of wait at all.  In December it was supposed to rain later on one specific day, and though it had not rained yet it wiped out the lines for HMH.  We just walked right up to the door and went in, basically.  We didn't even go through the queue.


----------



## iKristin

Yeah Village Haus is always a treat trail  A fast one at that, I always go through multiple times haha


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did attend two parties in 2011 and I had dinner at Cafe Orleans during one of the parties and if I remember correctly this was not listed as open on the map.

Corinna


----------



## iKristin

Yeah I ate at River Belle Terrace one of the years I went as well. Since their food is simple (and bland in my opinion) it probably makes it easier to stay open


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, *Corinna and Kristin*, for helping to fill in the gaps about which restaurants are open during the MHP!

Does anyone remember if the FP machines were open all the time for Haunted Mansion Holiday, as *gbp02* asked above?  All I remember is that I noticed one or two times when they were not open in the past, but I assumed that was not a regular thing and they are usually open since HMH is so popular. ???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Again this was in 2011, but I have photos of the Fastpass machines for HMH covered over and not in use. This was still early in the season (end of September) and whenever I did this ride (which was a lot), I never had to wait more than 10 to 15 minutes.

Corinna


----------



## iKristin

No they aren't open during the party. I've just learned to go on rides first and trick or treat second  Most people are trick or treating as soon as they get there so the lines for rides are really small!


----------



## Sherry E

Good to know!  Thanks, ladies!  At least I know I'm not the only one who noticed that a HMH FP machine was closed at one point but, then again, I know I have used a FP for HMH at some point in the past too!

So it sounds like the FP machines may or may not be open for HMH during the season -- maybe they are closed during the slower times of the season and open during the crazy times?  I wonder.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

DisneyFan3113 said:


> So, do the restaurants in DL stay open during the parties? After the non-party guests leave? Like, for example, Carnation Cafe, Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, etc.? Sorry if this is a stupid question



Hi DisneyFan,

I just wanted to add that when we attended the Halloween Party in 2011, when we were handed the Party schedule, we also were given a list of restaurants which were open during the party *AND* the special Halloween Themed foods/treats they were offering.  We were so excited, that we went around trying to eat as many as we could!

When we attended in 2012, we went hungry/salivating-- expecting to be given that list again, *and there was no list*--at least not that we could hunt down!

We asked when we entered and got our trick-or-treat bags, asked at City Hall, and we asked numerous CMs to no avail!  It was pretty disappointing going blind, not knowing if something special was being offered or even if it was open.

I REALLY hope that they will have the intelligence come up with a list for this year, as it just seems it would help them sell more food/treats!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> Hi DisneyFan,
> 
> I just wanted to add that when we attended the Halloween Party in 2011, when we were handed the Party schedule, we also were given a list of restaurants which were open during the party *AND* the special Halloween Themed foods/treats they were offering.  We were so excited, that we went around trying to eat as many as we could!
> 
> When we attended in 2012, we went hungry/salivating-- expecting to be given that list again, *and there was no list*--at least not that we could hunt down!
> 
> We asked when we entered and got our trick-or-treat bags, asked at City Hall, and we asked numerous CMs to no avail!  It was pretty disappointing going blind, not knowing if something special was being offered or even if it was open.
> 
> I REALLY hope that they will have the intelligence come up with a list for this year, as it just seems it would help them sell more food/treats!



*Cheshirecatty -*

Great info, and...

Whoever put together the Halloween Time maps and such last year did a fairly shoddy job.  Wasn't last year's map the one that had the horrible typo in it on the list of character meet & greet/photo spots -- "_Strom Troppers_" instead of Storm Troopers?

It's no wonder that whoever let that hideous typo slip by didn't think to include a comprehensive list of open restaurants and Halloween-themed food!

*(Let me also take this moment to mention that last year's Holidays at Disneyland Resort page let a hideous typo go by in the text describing the ice rink in Downtown Disney and its connection to Tinker Bell's movie.  Instead of calling her Tinker Bell -- or even Tinkerbell, which is a common mistake made by all of us at some point -- they called her Tinkle Bell.  

No joke!  I saw the error and showed some other folks, just so I knew I was not losing my mind...and the typo stayed up there for a good while!  Finally someone took it down, but not right away!  Who in the heck is in charge of proofreading the seasonal info for the DLR website and for the MHP maps?  Yikes!)

I understand typos -- I leave assorted typos in my posts too, unintentionally, but something MAJOR like Strom Troppers and Tinkle Bell should be caught before going to press!*


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Cheshirecatty said:


> Hi DisneyFan,
> 
> I just wanted to add that when we attended the Halloween Party in 2011, when we were handed the Party schedule, we also were given a list of restaurants which were open during the party *AND* the special Halloween Themed foods/treats they were offering.  We were so excited, that we went around trying to eat as many as we could!
> 
> When we attended in 2012, we went hungry/salivating-- expecting to be given that list again, *and there was no list*--at least not that we could hunt down!
> 
> We asked when we entered and got our trick-or-treat bags, asked at City Hall, and we asked numerous CMs to no avail!  It was pretty disappointing going blind, not knowing if something special was being offered or even if it was open.
> 
> I REALLY hope that they will have the intelligence come up with a list for this year, as it just seems it would help them sell more food/treats!



Yeah, that would be perfect for us! I hope they bring back that feature also. *crosses fingers* I adore the seasonal offerings at DL, so that would be incredibly awesome for me (as well as my kids, who are somewhat "gourmet" eaters, lol). Thanks for your help!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *Cheshirecatty -*
> 
> Great info, and...
> 
> Whoever put together the Halloween Time maps and such last year did a fairly shoddy job.  Wasn't last year's map the one that had the horrible typo in it on the list of character meet & greet/photo spots -- "_Strom Troppers_" instead of Storm Troopers?
> 
> It's no wonder that whoever let that hideous typo slip by didn't think to include a comprehensive list of open restaurants and Halloween-themed food!
> 
> *(Let me also take this moment to mention that last year's Holidays at Disneyland Resort page let a hideous typo go by in the text describing the ice rink in Downtown Disney and its connection to Tinker Bell's movie.  Instead of calling her Tinker Bell -- or even Tinkerbell, which is a common mistake made by all of us at some point -- they called her Tinkle Bell.
> 
> No joke!  I saw the error and showed some other folks, just so I knew I was not losing my mind...and the typo stayed up there for a good while!  Finally someone took it down, but not right away!  Who in the heck is in charge of proofreading the seasonal info for the DLR website and for the MHP maps?  Yikes!)
> 
> I understand typos -- I leave assorted typos in my posts too, unintentionally, but something MAJOR like Strom Troppers and Tinkle Bell should be caught before going to press!*



OK, that job Disney should hire ME for!!

I totally understand and excuse errors in personal writing, blogs, texting (my phone typing looks like Klingon), but if you are a multi-bajillion-dollar corporation charging a premium for a magical experience, spend 20 minutes letting someone else read the copy one more time!! I recall Bumbershoot having the same complaint about the badly edited menus -- the big pretty ones outside the restaurants.

Rant over!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> OK, that job Disney should hire ME for!!
> 
> I totally understand and excuse errors in personal writing, blogs, texting (my phone typing looks like Klingon), but if you are a multi-bajillion-dollar corporation charging a premium for a magical experience, spend 20 minutes letting someone else read the copy one more time!! I recall Bumbershoot having the same complaint about the badly edited menus -- the big pretty ones outside the restaurants.
> 
> Rant over!
> 
> PHXscuba



I know what you mean, *PHX*!  

Isn't it awful that they let those things slip through the cracks?  They need to hire both of us.  I would not be going for a job answering questions on the phone.  I would be aiming for what I have already done and know that I'm good at -- which is writing and proofreading, and generally being detail-oriented!  People used to pay me decent $$ to proofread their work and clean it up for them (light copy editing).  That's why I cringed in horror when I saw the Strom Tropper and Tinkle Bell typos last year.  Inexcusable!  Disney needs my help, and I need a job!!

Creative writing is a different animal, of course.  People choose to express their messages and points in different ways, some of which are reflective of a more conversational style.  Typos can occur when typing in haste.  

A huge behemoth of a company like Disney (that is putting out basic information in certain areas of its websites or in its printed material) should be exceptionally detail-oriented and comb over everything to be sure that nothing embarrassing is going out to the masses!


----------



## tksbaskets

gbp02 said:


> Is the fastpass at Haunted Mansion Holiday open every day during the Halloween season? I plan to be there from Sept 21-24 and would like to FP this ride.



I went back to look at my solo Halloween trip report and figured out I never tried to fetch a FP for the HM.  I did see that I went right when Adventureland opened and got right on. Hope that helps.

TK


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Does the DL train run during MHP? Or is it an "all on-foot" deal? Couldn't resist asking.  Also, does the Happiest Haunts tour (is that the name?) change at all if you do it as part of the Ultimate Experience? Like, do you get any bonus rides you wouldn't get normally, or is it just the same but with MHP afterwards?


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyFan3113 said:


> Does the DL train run during MHP? Or is it an "all on-foot" deal? Couldn't resist asking.  Also, does the Happiest Haunts tour (is that the name?) change at all if you do it as part of the Ultimate Experience? Like, do you get any bonus rides you wouldn't get normally, or is it just the same but with MHP afterwards?



*DisneyFan3113 --*

I was waiting to see if any of the folks who did the Ultimate Experience party-tour combo last year were going to answer you.

I found *mommaU4's* Ultimate Experience recaps from last year (the second one is more detailed), so hopefully this info will give a better idea of what exactly was included, and if it is any different from the tour alone:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46319597&postcount=828

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46322670&postcount=842



And here is a post from *kim3339*, also from last year, with a mention about the UE:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45977533&postcount=332



​


You know, I don't recall if the train was running during my MHP or not.  That's a good question!  I was not paying any attention because I was literally roaming all over Disneyland, hitting all the treat trails and then waiting for the fireworks.  


​



I checked some info from last year and I think it was on or around June 25th when the Disney Parks Blog did their official blog on Halloween Time and Mickey's Halloween Party, but I think we knew the dates before that (if I recall correctly) from seeing them on the AP section of the website.

So I would guess that June 24th (Monday) of this year -- or close to it -- could be a date when we could likely get something official from the Parks Blog.  I keep thinking that we will hear something before that date, though.  We usually hear things before the Parks Blog gets around to releasing info.


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Sherry E said:


> *DisneyFan3113 --*
> 
> I was waiting to see if any of the folks who did the Ultimate Experience party-tour combo last year were going to answer you.
> 
> I found *mommaU4's* Ultimate Experience recaps from last year (the second one is more detailed), so hopefully this info will give a better idea of what exactly was included, and if it is any different from the tour alone:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46319597&postcount=828
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46322670&postcount=842
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a post from *kim3339*, also from last year, with a mention about the UE:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45977533&postcount=332
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> You know, I don't recall if the train was running during my MHP or not.  That's a good question!  I was not paying any attention because I was literally roaming all over Disneyland, hitting all the treat trails and then waiting for the fireworks.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I checked some info from last year and I think it was on or around June 25th when the Disney Parks Blog did their official blog on Halloween Time and Mickey's Halloween Party, but I think we knew the dates before that (if I recall correctly) from seeing them on the AP section of the website.
> 
> So I would guess that June 24th (Monday) of this year -- or close to it -- could be a date when we could likely get something official from the Parks Blog.  I keep thinking that we will hear something before that date, though.  We usually hear things before the Parks Blog gets around to releasing info.



Thank you for the links!!  I'll be sure to check those out later. I doubt we'll even use the train since there's so much going on, but the kids tend to get tired towards the end of the night so it would a nice option.  Not a huge deal, though. Anyway, if the Parks Blog about Halloweentime comes out on the 24th or 25th, I'll be good. (But I must admit I'm getting a little antsy about the MHP dates... argh, I hate waiting! Hopefully we'll hear something soon.)


----------



## dnamertz

Did anyone go to multiple Halloween Parties last year (one on a week night and one on a Friday night)?  I'd like to know how much more crowded the Friday parties are than the week night parties?

Also, are all the trick-or-treat lines and all the characters available for the full party or do some of them start disappearing in the last hour or two?

Another question, are FPs operating during the party, and if so do the times reset when the party starts?  In other words, if the people in the park earlier in the day get a FP, could the FP return time possibly extend into the party time (when those people might not be in the park because they won't be attending the party).  I'm just wondering if FPs for some rides might not be available during the party because they were taken up earlier in the day prior to the party starting.

Final question (for now), on regular nights Main Street stays open for an hour after the official park closing time.  Is this also true after the Halloween Party?


----------



## Sherry E

dnamertz said:


> Did anyone go to multiple Halloween Parties last year (one on a week night and one on a Friday night)?  I'd like to know how much more crowded the Friday parties are than the week night parties?
> 
> Also, are all the trick-or-treat lines and all the characters available for the full party or do some of them start disappearing in the last hour or two?
> 
> Another question, are FPs operating during the party, and if so do the times reset when the party starts?  In other words, if the people in the park earlier in the day get a FP, could the FP return time possibly extend into the party time (when those people might not be in the park because they won't be attending the party).  I'm just wondering if FPs for some rides might not be available during the party because they were taken up earlier in the day prior to the party starting.
> 
> Final question (for now), on regular nights Main Street stays open for an hour after the official park closing time.  Is this also true after the Halloween Party?



*dnamertz --*

I was waiting to see if anyone else responded *(like Kristin or Kilala -- anyone who did more than one party last year)* and answered any or all of your questions before I said anything.  Since no one has replied yet -- and the further this thread drops down the page it will be less likely that someone sees it to answer you, I will comment on your questions.

*Crowd Differences from One Night to Another:*  Here's the thing that has to be remembered -- all of the parties sold out last year.  (Well, at the very least, all but one party -- the party night right before Halloween -- sold out, and I actually think that one sold out too, but at the last minute.)  Not only that, but the parties seemed to sell out faster than they had in previous years, which took a lot of us by surprise.

So -- even though I'm not sure exactly how many tickets Disney sells to their parties -- let's just pick a number and say that they sell 10,000 tickets (which may be way too low, or way too high, but it is only being used for the purpose of providing an example) for each night.  If Disney is selling 10,000 tickets to each party, and each party sells out, there can't really be a "_this night was more crowded than that night_" type of answer because all of the sold out parties would basically involve the same number of people in the park, give or take last minute-no-shows or whatever.

What could happen -- just as it happens in the parks during the daytime -- is that people in the park congregate in different areas.  So, one night might involve crowds congregating in one area and other nights might involve crowds congregating in other areas, which could add to the feeling of one night being more crowded than another, even if the number of tickets sold was exactly the same.

There are at least a few of us who think that Disney has been over-selling the tickets to the parties, and the parties are all beginning to feel less "exclusive," so my guess is that Disney increased the number of tickets sold last year even more.  And, again, all but possibly the pre-Halloween party night sold out (and that night probably did sell out at the last minute) last year.

*Treat Trail and Character Photo Spot Closures:* I don't think the treat trails and character lines disappear/close a full hour or two early -- after all, people are paying to enjoy those specific aspects of the party so it would be a rip-off if Disney took them away that early.  But I wouldn't be shocked if the trails and the character lines shut down a wee bit before party closing.  I don't know if they do that -- but I wouldn't be surprised.  I just don't think they'd close early enough to make a significant difference.  A lot of people hit the treat stations at the end of the party so I assume that most of them must remain open.  

I know that characters switch off.  At one photo spot you may see Jack Sparrow.  Jack suddenly takes a break, so Captain Hook and Tinker Bell step in.  I was once waiting in a line for Jessie from _Toy Story_, and suddenly she left...but Woody and the Green Army Men stepped in (which was much better for me!).  So, as far as I can recall -- and someone please correct me if I am wrong -- the actual photo spots stay open throughout the entire party, but the characters at each spot may differ over the course of the evening.  

*Main Street after Party Ends: *As for Main Street -- hopefully someone will let us know about that for sure.  I know that there was at least one treat station set up on Main Street last year, and at the very end of each night the CMs usually hand out tons of candy to guests leaving the park.  I don't know if Main Street stays open beyond that time, for shopping.  It would be interesting to know.

*Fast Pass:* I don't know about Fast Pass -- remember, a lot of the lines for rides will be non-existent or very short.  Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, of course, will have lines.

​

*I hope that helps a little until one of our multi-night party attendees from 2012 speaks up!  (Hint hint...Kristin...Kilala...anyone else who went to more than one party last year?)*


​


----------



## lchute1158

Are the tickets on sale yet at DL?  I can only find WDW Halloween tickets.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## wolfpack1

If DL does the same thing they did at WDW, the main street shops are open a little after the party is over, at least that is what I remembered two years ago. 

Also I don't think Fastpasses work during the event either but reading some of the responses in the thread, I think the Friday night parties sell out faster than the Tuesday parties but like someone said pretty much if its sold out its sold out.

I am just hoping to get ones for when we are in town this year.


----------



## Sherry E

lchute1158 said:


> Are the tickets on sale yet at DL?  I can only find WDW Halloween tickets.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



*lchute1158 --*

Not yet.  Within days we should know when they will be on sale, I think.  The dates for the party usually go up on the AP section of the DLR website first, because AP holders (along with DVC owners and Disney Visa card holders) can buy tickets in advance of the sales to the general public.

Last year the Disney Parks Blog posted a blog about Halloween Time and the Halloween Party on June 25th, but we knew the party dates before that time.  So I am guessing the dates will suddenly pop up in the next few days, and there will be a Blog or Disneyland News piece following shortly thereafter.  Of course, things could be different this year.  The tickets will go on sale by July -- no question about that -- but the actual announcements and revelation of information may or may not be delayed.





wolfpack1 said:


> If DL does the same thing they did at WDW, the main street shops are open a little after the party is over, at least that is what I remembered two years ago.
> 
> Also I don't think Fastpasses work during the event either but reading some of the responses in the thread, I think the Friday night parties sell out faster than the Tuesday parties but like someone said pretty much if its sold out its sold out.
> 
> I am just hoping to get ones for when we are in town this year.



*wolfpack1 -*

I'm the someone who said that if the nights are sold out, they're sold out, and there isn't really a _more crowded vs. less crowded_ comparison to be made, necessarily, except for that crowds tend to gather and congregate in different areas, which could make a difference in how crowded it _seems_ on a given night.  But if there are 10,000 people in the park on a Tuesday and 10,000 on a Friday (or whatever the number of tickets sold may be), then there are 10,000 people in the park on both nights.

Last year, all bets were off as far as when any nights sold out.  It used to be that the first party night and Halloween night sold out first, and the rest of the party nights didn't sell out for a long time -- if at all.  Last year was a whole different ballgame and the nights were selling out one after another after another, with only the party immediately before Halloween (a Monday night) remaining 'open' until at least a couple of days before it took place.


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> *dnamertz --*
> 
> I was waiting to see if anyone else responded *(like Kristin or Kilala -- anyone who did more than one party last year)* and answered any or all of your questions before I said anything.  Since no one has replied yet -- and the further this thread drops down the page it will be less likely that someone sees it to answer you, I will comment on your questions.
> 
> *Crowd Differences from One Night to Another:*  Here's the thing that has to be remembered -- all of the parties sold out last year.  (Well, at the very least, all but one party -- the party night right before Halloween -- sold out, and I actually think that one sold out too, but at the last minute.)  Not only that, but the parties seemed to sell out faster than they had in previous years, which took a lot of us by surprise.
> 
> So -- even though I'm not sure exactly how many tickets Disney sells to their parties -- let's just pick a number and say that they sell 10,000 tickets (which may be way too low, or way too high, but it is only being used for the purpose of providing an example) for each night.  If Disney is selling 10,000 tickets to each party, and each party sells out, there can't really be a "_this night was more crowded than that night_" type of answer because all of the sold out parties would basically involve the same number of people in the park, give or take last minute-no-shows or whatever.
> 
> What could happen -- just as it happens in the parks during the daytime -- is that people in the park congregate in different areas.  So, one night might involve crowds congregating in one area and other nights might involve crowds congregating in other areas, which could add to the feeling of one night being more crowded than another, even if the number of tickets sold was exactly the same.
> 
> There are at least a few of us who think that Disney has been over-selling the tickets to the parties, and the parties are all beginning to feel less "exclusive," so my guess is that Disney increased the number of tickets sold last year even more.  And, again, all but possibly the pre-Halloween party night sold out (and that night probably did sell out at the last minute) last year.
> 
> *Treat Trail and Character Photo Spot Closures:* I don't think the treat trails and character lines disappear/close a full hour or two early -- after all, people are paying to enjoy those specific aspects of the party so it would be a rip-off if Disney took them away that early.  But I wouldn't be shocked if the trails and the character lines shut down a wee bit before party closing.  I don't know if they do that -- but I wouldn't be surprised.  I just don't think they'd close early enough to make a significant difference.  A lot of people hit the treat stations at the end of the party so I assume that most of them must remain open.
> 
> I know that characters switch off.  At one photo spot you may see Jack Sparrow.  Jack suddenly takes a break, so Captain Hook and Tinker Bell step in.  I was once waiting in a line for Jessie from _Toy Story_, and suddenly she left...but Woody and the Green Army Men stepped in (which was much better for me!).  So, as far as I can recall -- and someone please correct me if I am wrong -- the actual photo spots stay open throughout the entire party, but the characters at each spot may differ over the course of the evening.
> 
> *Main Street after Party Ends: *As for Main Street -- hopefully someone will let us know about that for sure.  I know that there was at least one treat station set up on Main Street last year, and at the very end of each night the CMs usually hand out tons of candy to guests leaving the park.  I don't know if Main Street stays open beyond that time, for shopping.  It would be interesting to know.
> 
> *Fast Pass:* I don't know about Fast Pass -- remember, a lot of the lines for rides will be non-existent or very short.  Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, of course, will have lines.
> 
> ​
> 
> *I hope that helps a little until one of our multi-night party attendees from 2012 speaks up!  (Hint hint...Kristin...Kilala...anyone else who went to more than one party last year?)*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks for the response.  Assuming the shows are sold out and they offer the same number of tickets to each show, I'm wondering if the week night party gets less crowded later at night strictly because it's a week night.

Space Mt and HM are the main reason I was asking about FPs.  I've heard these rides have very long lines during the parties.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

We have done a party the last three years and I don't recall the train running, but I don't recall attempting to board it either to confirm.


----------



## figment_jii

dnamertz said:


> Space Mt and HM are the main reason I was asking about FPs.  I've heard these rides have very long lines during the parties.



I remember the HM line running about 45 minutes during the party, which was pretty similar to the line during the day in the park.  They weren't using the HM FP during the day (on the first party weekend at least) and I don't _think_ they weren't opened that night for the party.  I don't remember having the option of grabbing a pass during the party.



Elk Grove Chris said:


> We have done a party the last three years and I don't recall the train running, but I don't recall attempting to board it either to confirm.



I don't remember for sure either, but the train is listed as an "attraction" on the party map.  (There are a few attractions not on the map (e.g., Tiki Birds, Innoventions), which makes me think those were closed and anything listed was open.)


----------



## CasandraC

I'm buying a 3 day park hoppet ticket and doing the party one night.  I plan on doing 3 full days in the park and a separate day for the Halloween party.   I would like to see fantasmic again also.  I'm just trying to figure out if it's worth dealing with the crowds on a Sunday or not.  I have no idea what the weekend crowds are like in the fall.  We are also, going to Universal on either the Friday and Saturday, or Saturday and Sunday before we go to Disneyland.


----------



## figment_jii

CasandraC said:


> I'm buying a 3 day park hoppet ticket and doing the party one night.  I plan on doing 3 full days in the park and a separate day for the Halloween party.   I would like to see fantasmic again also.  I'm just trying to figure out if it's worth dealing with the crowds on a Sunday or not.  I have no idea what the weekend crowds are like in the fall.  We are also, going to Universal on either the Friday and Saturday, or Saturday and Sunday before we go to Disneyland.



There was a thread asking about the differences between Saturday and Sunday yesterday that might be helpful:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3129047


----------



## letitsnow

Are you able to upgrade your party ticket to an annual pass?


----------



## figment_jii

letitsnow said:


> Are you able to upgrade your party ticket to an annual pass?



Things may change, but last year's tickets clearly stated that they could not be upgraded.



> This DISNEYLAND Resort Mickey's Halloween Party Ticket entitles one (1) Guest to admittance to this special event in DISNEYLAND Park on the date and time stated above.  Not refundable.  Not upgradable.


----------



## wolfpack1

Sherry E said:


> *lchute1158 --*
> 
> Not yet.  Within days we should know when they will be on sale, I think.  The dates for the party usually go up on the AP section of the DLR website first, because AP holders (along with DVC owners and Disney Visa card holders) can buy tickets in advance of the sales to the general public.
> 
> Last year the Disney Parks Blog posted a blog about Halloween Time and the Halloween Party on June 25th, but we knew the party dates before that time.  So I am guessing the dates will suddenly pop up in the next few days, and there will be a Blog or Disneyland News piece following shortly thereafter.  Of course, things could be different this year.  The tickets will go on sale by July -- no question about that -- but the actual announcements and revelation of information may or may not be delayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wolfpack1 -*
> 
> I'm the someone who said that if the nights are sold out, they're sold out, and there isn't really a _more crowded vs. less crowded_ comparison to be made, necessarily, except for that crowds tend to gather and congregate in different areas, which could make a difference in how crowded it _seems_ on a given night.  But if there are 10,000 people in the park on a Tuesday and 10,000 on a Friday (or whatever the number of tickets sold may be), then there are 10,000 people in the park on both nights.
> 
> Last year, all bets were off as far as when any nights sold out.  It used to be that the first party night and Halloween night sold out first, and the rest of the party nights didn't sell out for a long time -- if at all.  Last year was a whole different ballgame and the nights were selling out one after another after another, with only the party immediately before Halloween (a Monday night) remaining 'open' until at least a couple of days before it took place.



See knew someone said it  however just using WDW as a reference I know the tickets down there the year my brother and I went were going fast and they had a lot of dates just hoping we can get one for when we are at DL this  year


----------



## CasandraC

Thanks!  It was kind of what I was expecting. I'll probably skip Fantasmic.  I saw a little bit of it last time I was there, and it looked great!  But if that's the only reason to go then, we'll just do the crowds with the halloween party and do Fantasmic some other time.   Looks like a lot of people are heading there the week prior to Halloween.  I was going to go earlier, but my daughter's birthday is the 26th and figured we'd go closer to her birthday.  I'm thinking it won't make that much of a difference which week we go because of the hallowen stuff going on.   We still had a great time when we went during spring break last year.


----------



## Crackajac

Hi hope I can join in.  I am so excited to be taking my 3 girls to the halloween party, they have no idea and we will tell them on the night. They are 3,6 & 8. miss 8 is desperate to go trick or treating and I thought this was the perfect opportunity.

We are visiting disneyland 21 sept-1st oct and we will be buying one annual pass. The hotel said we could go to disneyland prior to checking in to activate pass to get AP discount on the room. I am just wondering is there any way to use the card before going to buy halloween tickets? We are coming from Australia

Crackajac x


----------



## Lewdannie

According to the DIS Boards e-mail I got today it looks like it is confirmed that Disneyland's Haunted Mansion will close August 26th and Space Mountain will close September 9th. 

Both will reopen September 13th with their Halloween overlays
(That's the day I arrive)


----------



## Sherry E

Crackajac said:


> Hi hope I can join in.  I am so excited to be taking my 3 girls to the halloween party, they have no idea and we will tell them on the night. They are 3,6 & 8. miss 8 is desperate to go trick or treating and I thought this was the perfect opportunity.
> 
> We are visiting disneyland 21 sept-1st oct and we will be buying one annual pass. The hotel said we could go to disneyland prior to checking in to activate pass to get AP discount on the room. I am just wondering is there any way to use the card before going to buy halloween tickets? We are coming from Australia
> 
> Crackajac x



*Crackajac --*

Of course you can join in!  Everyone is welcome to join in, whether they have been to Disneyland for Halloween Time, are planning a trip for Halloween Time, or are just simply interested in the subject in general and want to learn more.  I'm glad you spoke up.  Welcome!

You will definitely be able to do a lot of trick or treating at Mickey's Halloween Party.  I think that all of us who have been to the party can agree that no one walks away empty-handed in the candy department!  Your 8-year-old should be quite content!  

There are many "treat trails" around the park, and along each trail you will find at least a couple of treat stations/stops (often more than a couple).  Not only that, but you can also revisit any of the treat stations to your heart's content.  And at the very end of the party, as the crowds are leaving, the Cast Members near the exit tend to fill the guests' bags with even more candy.  There are some cool treat trails set up in Pixie Hollow (which your girls might appreciate), which is very pretty at night, and in the Golden Horseshoe in Frontierland (extra decorations that you only see if you go inside).  Some of treat stations in certain areas have longer lines than others (I once ran into a long line at the Village Haus in Fantasyland), but they seem to move pretty quickly.  

Yes, you can ask for the AP discount at the hotel before actually having the AP in hand, and then activate the AP before checking in.  Then bring it to the hotel to show it to the front desk Cast Member when you arrive.  A lot of people do that same thing.  

At one point I thought that people could not use the AP discount on the Halloween Party tickets before actually having the AP in hand, but I think it was *iKristin* (who posts in this thread often) who said last year that there was  a time when she was able to get a discount on the Party tickets with a non-activated AP.  I could be remembering that incorrectly, but I am pretty sure Kristin said that she had been able to do that at one point.  I would not have thought that was possible, but maybe it is?  Maybe it was a fluke?


----------



## Sherry E

Lewdannie said:


> According to the DIS Boards e-mail I got today it looks like it is confirmed that Disneyland's Haunted Mansion will close August 26th and Space Mountain will close September 9th.
> 
> Both will reopen September 13th with their Halloween overlays
> (That's the day I arrive)



*Lewdannie --*

I saw that post on the wdwinfo.com side of this website last night.  

HMH and SMGG were always certain to be open on 9/13, as that is the start date of Halloween Time this year.  That date was released several weeks ago.  

But...my hunch is that both HMH and SMGG will probably soft open sometime on 9/12, maybe at night.  Disney pretty much has those overlays down to a science now so, unless they are doing something extra and different that hasn't been done before, they could always finish a little ahead of schedule (which has happened in the case of HMH in the past) and open up early for the lucky guests!


----------



## dnamertz

I've heard that there are dance parties (I think in Frontierland and Tomorrowland) during the Halloween parties.  What are these parties like?  Would they be fun for a 6 year old, or are they for older kids/adults?  Are there characters at the dance parties?

Same question for the Mad T Party (which is not limited to Halloween time).


----------



## Sherry E

dnamertz said:


> I've heard that there are dance parties (I think in Frontierland and Tomorrowland) during the Halloween parties.  What are these parties like?  Would they be fun for a 6 year old, or are they for older kids/adults?  Are there characters at the dance parties?
> 
> Same question for the Mad T Party (which is not limited to Halloween time).



*dnamertz --*

There are dance stations set up Disneyland during Mickey's Halloween Party, in at least a couple of locations.  There is DJ that plays music, and there's a dance floor.  There are usually characters at each of these dance stations, and they dance with guests, or with each other, or they dance with Cast Members.  It's really cute to watch!  I've seen people of all ages at those dance stations, from very young kids (even younger than 6) to older adults.  I think they're fun for 6-year-olds if the 6-year-olds like characters and music (and the music could range from "Monster Mash" to something from Guns N' Roses or anything in between).

I have never done the Mad T Party -- I wanted to try to catch it last year during the holidays when it was holiday-themed but I missed it -- but I have seen many, many, many photos of it and read about it.  

The band at the Mad T Party is a cover band made up of CMs who play a lot of popular songs from the '80s, '90s (Bon Jovi, for example) and beyond.  The band members (CMs) wear Alice In Wonderland-themed outfits, but with a distinctive rock and roll edge.  Their "set" is also Alice-themed and psychedelic-looking.  Their outfits remind me very much of what some of the glam metal bands used to wear in L.A. when they played club shows on the Sunset Strip back in the '80s!  Of course, since the band at the Mad T Party is in a Disney park, the clothes are not inappropriate -- but they are definitely a little edgier than what you would expect to see at DLR.  (Fellow DIS'er -- and Disneyland CM -- Belle Ella, has taken some amazing photos of the band since they have been in DCA, and that's how I've seen so much of what they look like.)

There are also special drinks (adult beverages included) and games with Mad T Party tokens, if I recall correctly. 

I think that a lot of older kids, teenagers and young adults will like the Mad T Party -- this is just my opinion, and without having actually seen it in person yet myself I cannot be 100% sure -- but I'm not sure if a 6-year-old would enjoy it as much.  I guess it depends on the 6-year-old.  I think that the dance stations at the MHP are more young kid-friendly than the Mad T Party, while the MTP is -- as I mentioned earlier -- just a wee bit edgier.  You never know, though!  I also think that nostalgic adults who remember all of the songs from decades ago will appreciate MTP.


----------



## PixiDustDears

dnamertz said:


> I've heard that there are dance parties (I think in Frontierland and Tomorrowland) during the Halloween parties.  What are these parties like?  Would they be fun for a 6 year old, or are they for older kids/adults?  Are there characters at the dance parties?
> 
> Same question for the Mad T Party (which is not limited to Halloween time).



We went to the Halloween party 2 years ago but we didn't do any of the dance parties at that time.  We have done the Mad T Party though.  My dd is 7 now and she loves it.  She was dancing off to the side and some of the cast members( that were in the crowd getting people to dance) noticed her.  They started following her lead and all of a sudden she was in a circle of people leading them in HER dance. Someone on stage (either the mad hatter or the white rabbit) told her what a great job she did.  Since then we have always had to go back for at least one dance each time we are in the parks.


----------



## siburdue

CasandraC said:


> I'm buying a 3 day park hoppet ticket and doing the party one night.  I plan on doing 3 full days in the park and a separate day for the Halloween party.   I would like to see fantasmic again also.  I'm just trying to figure out if it's worth dealing with the crowds on a Sunday or not.  I have no idea what the weekend crowds are like in the fall.  We are also, going to Universal on either the Friday and Saturday, or Saturday and Sunday before we go to Disneyland.




FYI - you may not need two days at Universal. We were quite surprised at how much we could get done in one day!


----------



## 700

We've done the Halloween Party the last 2 years and they were fantastic. First year we walked by one of the dance party's and thought it was a great place for teenagers and kept on walking. My DD was only 7 at the time so we kept collecting candy. It wasn't until later in the night we walked by again and we decided to poke our head in - OMG my daughter loved, loved, loved it!!! The smile on her face when she was dancing with the characters was priceless. It was one of the best parts of the evening. The following year we made a point to stop by. Everyone is different as to whether they will like it but I think you should definitely check it out. Just my 2 cents. Have a great time.


----------



## dnamertz

700 said:


> We've done the Halloween Party the last 2 years and they were fantastic. First year we walked by one of the dance party's and thought it was a great place for teenagers and kept on walking. My DD was only 7 at the time so we kept collecting candy. It wasn't until later in the night we walked by again and we decided to poke our head in - OMG my daughter loved, loved, loved it!!! The smile on her face when she was dancing with the characters was priceless. It was one of the best parts of the evening. The following year we made a point to stop by. Everyone is different as to whether they will like it but I think you should definitely check it out. Just my 2 cents. Have a great time.



Which characters do you remember seeing at the dance parties?


----------



## awdsmama

If you dress up in costume, or if your kids do, what have you gone as in the past?  


My son, who will be 9 at the time, wants to be a "Creeper" from Minecraft (he is obsessed with that game lol)...I can't convince him to go as anything Disney or Pixar for the life of me!


----------



## Sherry E

Mickey's Halloween Party *is* the actual _party_, but there are character photo locations, dance areas (or stations, with dance floors), treat trails, etc., set up around/at the party.  See *SueTGGR's* map post from last year -- http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46321904&postcount=838.

I notice that the dance areas are being referred to as "parties," which I think started in the Disney Parks Blog somewhere last year.  That may be misunderstood or misinterpreted by someone who thinks that the dance parties are totally separate entities from the MHP.  There are no actual separate parties, per se...which is what it sort of sounds like (to me) when it's referred to as that.  (And Disney may be using that term in certain places, but I don't recall seeing the words "dance party" used for the dance stations at the MHP or in the map?  I may have overlooked it on my map.).  There is a Halloween party in which dancing takes place in a couple of areas.  They'd be better off just saying "dance stations," to be honest!


I think that the fact that the Villains/13th Hour thing that is happening on 9/13 is tied in with something that is called a "dance party" is confusing the issue even further this year (or it will) -- but the event that is happening on 9/13 is not the same as Mickey's Halloween Party (it's a totally separate thing) so, for all intents and purposes, the event on 9/13 is an actual dance party in and of itself. 


​
*dnamertz --*

As I mentioned in my post yesterday, I saw characters dancing with guests, with each other and with CMs.  It was really cute.  I saw the whole Incredibles crew at one of the dance areas.  I would imagine you'd see them at the Tomorrowland dance spot.

Pirate Goofy was one of the characters at the Piratepalooza spot last year.  I think I recall someone saying that Donald was there at some point too, but I could be wrong on that.  I think the characters probably depend on whichever theme they go with in the area.

The more interesting characters (or, at least, a bigger variety of them) are probably scattered about at the actual photo spots than at the dance areas, I think.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

awdsmama said:
			
		

> If you dress up in costume, or if your kids do, what have you gone as in the past?
> 
> My son, who will be 9 at the time, wants to be a "Creeper" from Minecraft (he is obsessed with that game lol)...I can't convince him to go as anything Disney or Pixar for the life of me!



My whole family dresses for the party. 

In 2011: DD went as Princess Jasmine, my mother as Medusa and I as Cleopatra 
2012: DD was Alice, my mother the Queen as Heats and I as he Queens Solders (painting the roses red) 
2012: we were on DCL for Halloween, which also hosts a party, DD was Cinderella, I was an Egyptian Queen and DH a Pharos 

For 2013 I am planning on dressing DD as Tinkerbell, I will be Captain Hook and my mother an Indian.... DH is undecided. 

I really do love that this is the one time that grown ups get to dress as their favorite characters and join the party. 

Have you planned costumes for yourself


----------



## awdsmama

Pinup Mommy said:


> Have you planned costumes for yourself



Not yet.  We are flying this time so trying to limit luggage and figure out a costume that doesn't take up much space.


----------



## CasandraC

siburdue said:


> FYI - you may not need two days at Universal. We were quite surprised at how much we could get done in one day!



I've heard that before.  That's why I'm not worried about going on the weekend.  We got really good deals on 2 day tickets thru Costco, so I figured we should take advantage of them.  

Are daytimes of the Halloween parties busy?  I'm debating on whether going during the day or not.  Since I'll have a 3 day pass, I don't know if it will be better going all day M,W,Th or if I should go ahead and going during the day Tuesday of the party (that is assuming they have a party that day and I get a ticket).  But, I am still considering going on Sunday too for the longer day and Fantasmic.  I just don't know if the crowds are worth is or not.  Probably not.


----------



## Sherry E

CasandraC said:


> ...Are daytimes of the Halloween parties busy?  I'm debating on whether going during the day or not.  Since I'll have a 3 day pass, I don't know if it will be better going all day M,W,Th or if I should go ahead and going during the day Tuesday of the party (that is assuming they have a party that day and I get a ticket).  But, I am still considering going on Sunday too for the longer day and Fantasmic.  I just don't know if the crowds are worth is or not.  Probably not.



*CasandraC --*

I'll be interested to hear others' experiences/observations as well, but what I observed was that it was pretty busy, but not hideously crowded, on a Monday party day (that was one of those occasions in which a Monday party was substituted for a Tuesday party).  However, as soon as 3 p.m. hit -- the time when the party ticket guests could enter the park -- and there was that 3 hours of overlap time (the party started at 6 p.m.), it was very, very crowded because there were both party guests and non-party guests in the park.

I expected to see a substantial drop-off in crowds once the party officially began and the non-guests left, but the party was not as un-crowded as I had hoped!  It wasn't as crowded as it had been during the preceding 3 hours, but it was more crowded than I expected.  (I think that Disney over-sells tickets.)

In general, though, it's not that bad during the daytime -- no worse than any other busy day, and not as crazy as like post-Christmas/New Year's Eve crowds or anything.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

awdsmama said:


> Not yet.  We are flying this time so trying to limit luggage and figure out a costume that doesn't take up much space.



You could always send your costumes to your hotel. Thats what we did last year, we found a site that had free shipping and when we checked into the hotel our package had arrived.  It was awesome and saved space in our suitcases


----------



## dnamertz

CasandraC said:


> Are daytimes of the Halloween parties busy?  I'm debating on whether going during the day or not.  Since I'll have a 3 day pass, I don't know if it will be better going all day M,W,Th or if I should go ahead and going during the day Tuesday of the party (that is assuming they have a party that day and I get a ticket).  But, I am still considering going on Sunday too for the longer day and Fantasmic.  I just don't know if the crowds are worth is or not.  Probably not.



I'm having the same debate.  I have 5 day hoppers and was orignally planning Monday through Friday the 3rd full week in October and also doing one of the MHP's one of those nights.  Now I'm thinking we should not use one of the days of our park hopper on the day we do the party.  Instead, maybe we would only do the party that night, and go to the park all day on the Sunday at the beginning of the week or the Saturday at the end of the week to get more park hours and see Fantasmic.  I just can't decide whether to do Sat or Sun, and whether to do the party on a weekday or a Friday.


----------



## dnamertz

mafpi said:


> Has anyone ever done a opposite Halloween party trip. Do Disneyland from opening to party time. Then go to dca during the party.  I did it last year and.it was the best. I did more that day than any other day ever. Everything was a walk on including the Peter Pan ride. It was Halloween day last year. I'm trying that this year too but on the 29. Just wondering everyone's experience with it.



I'm also looking for an answer to this question. Can anyone tell me how crowded the other park is (DCA) while any of the MHP's are going on at DL (including the 3 hour overlap when regular guests and MHP ticket holders are allowed in DL at the same time)?


----------



## Mommavilla

Hi Everyone 

We will be attending our first Halloween party this year! yay!  We will be there on Monday, first day the parties start. We're hoping it won't be too crowded. We are all gonna dress up, including DH! So I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions for easy costumes. I really don't want to have to worry about keeping track of accessories, masks, wands, etc., or put on a lot of face makeup. Just something simple for DH, myself, DS14, DD10, and DD20mos.  Warning... All great ideas will be used ! Thanks!


----------



## wdwmoose

I'm not sure if anyone really answered, but I'll share my experience.

Littlest mooselet is obsessed with trains. He dressed up as a train engineer for MHP last year. He was drenched with sweat at the end of the night because he refused to take any portion of his costume off. Any hoodies, I know for a fact the tran was operating at the party, as we rode it many many times hat night.

Also, no Ghiridhelli chocolates were handed out on the trick or treat trails.

FPs were also not distributed during the party.

We were at the Monday party in mid October (the 15th or 16th, IIRC)

Oh, and the piratepalooza dance party was chock full of so many characters. It was insane. They had goofy, Pluto, the chipmunks, Donald,  Mickey and I'm pretty sure Minnie, too. 

Hope that helps somebody!


----------



## dnamertz

wdwmoose said:


> I'm not sure if anyone really answered, but I'll share my experience.
> 
> Littlest mooselet is obsessed with trains. He dressed up as a train engineer for MHP last year. He was drenched with sweat at the end of the night because he refused to take any portion of his costume off. Any hoodies, I know for a fact the tran was operating at the party, as we rode it many many times hat night.
> 
> Also, no Ghiridhelli chocolates were handed out on the trick or treat trails.
> 
> FPs were also not distributed during the party.
> 
> We were at the Monday party in mid October (the 15th or 16th, IIRC)
> 
> Oh, and the piratepalooza dance party was chock full of so many characters. It was insane. They had goofy, Pluto, the chipmunks, Donald,  Mickey and I'm pretty sure Minnie, too.
> 
> Hope that helps somebody!



Great info, thanks.

Were there any specail Halloween effects/lighting on the train route during the party (or during the Halloween season in general)?

So, FPs are not distributed form the party, but are they still accepting FPs from earlier in the day?  I'm wondering if its possible to get a FP earlier in the day during the 3 hour period prior to the party (if any FPs are still available that late in the day) and use it during the party? 

Just watched some vidoe on youtube from last year's piratepalooza and it looks so cool....will definitely have to check that out.


----------



## wdwmoose

Nothing extra special about the train route/area. Just the same special that it is all year long.

I wasn't in a position ion to notice FP use, so no idea if grabbing them before the party would help. Sorry!


----------



## Sherry E

*dnamertz --*

Did you look up the Mad T Party on YouTube as well?  If not, I'm sure you could find something on MTP there.



​

I have to admit -- the things I liked most about the MHP were the projections of various images (webs, spiders, pumpkins, skulls, etc.) on the ground, on various facades or on the Castle.  I also really liked the fog and creepy lights in that path back by the Round-Up/Ranch/BBQ, and the fog blanketing the Rivers of America.  The costumes are a lot of fun to see as well, and I like the extra decorations inside the Golden Horseshoe.

Also, the Ray Bradbury tree looks really cool when it is lit up at night, whereas in the daytime it is rather ordinary.


----------



## rowan1813

awdsmama said:


> If you dress up in costume, or if your kids do, what have you gone as in the past?
> 
> 
> My son, who will be 9 at the time, wants to be a "Creeper" from Minecraft (he is obsessed with that game lol)...I can't convince him to go as anything Disney or Pixar for the life of me!




BFF and I dressed up as Belle and Red from Once Upon a Time for MPH last year; not technically Disney but since ABC is owned by Disney, close enough. When I am on my laptop tomorrow, I'll post pics of our costumes and those I took of other people's. There were some really great ones last year when we went.  

This year, BFF's sister is going with us so we have decided that we will be the 3 good fairies from Sleeping Beauty. Hopefully everything will go swimmingly with the costumes as I am frankenpatterning the pattern something awful.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

I read about what to expect for Halloween time, and now I'm concerned/confused. So if Halloween time officially starts Sep 13th, then will the rides that have Halloween overlays be completed by then? Because I do not want to have to tell my Mom that her favorite ride, that she hasn't rode in over 30 years will be closed. She was greatly disappointed by HM at WDW. Telling me during our trip that I was missing out on "the greatness of Disneyland".


----------



## jsebsirois

CluelessDisFan said:


> I read about what to expect for Halloween time, and now I'm concerned/confused. So if Halloween time officially starts Sep 13th, then will the rides that have Halloween overlays be completed by then? Because I do not want to have to tell my Mom that her favorite ride, that she hasn't rode in over 30 years will be closed. She was greatly disappointed by HM at WDW. Telling me during our trip that I was missing out on "the greatness of Disneyland".



Haunted Mansion is set to reopen on Sept 13th!


----------



## Sherry E

CluelessDisFan said:


> I read about what to expect for Halloween time, and now I'm concerned/confused. So if Halloween time officially starts Sep 13th, then will the rides that have Halloween overlays be completed by then? Because I do not want to have to tell my Mom that her favorite ride, that she hasn't rode in over 30 years will be closed. She was greatly disappointed by HM at WDW. Telling me during our trip that I was missing out on "the greatness of Disneyland".



*CluelessDisFan --*

I created this thread specifically to dispense info, clear up confusion and provide details, so you came to the right place!  

Basically, anything and everything that is associated with the Halloween Time season will be in effect on 9/13 this year, except for Mickey's Halloween Party (which apparently starts on 9/30).

Both Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy (especially HMH) are huge parts of the season, so they open on the first day of the season every year (this year that date is 9/13).  They are both scheduled to be closed through 9/12, and it is even possible that one or both of the rides may soft open later in the day on 9/12, but at the very latest they will be open on 9/13.  HMH and SMGG are always open on the first day of Halloween Time.

Keep in mind that Haunted Mansion Holiday is very different from the regular Haunted Mansion, so your mom will be in for a bit of a surprise if that is the version of it she is going to see.


----------



## rowan1813

Alright here are some pics of MHP last year, Oct 5 party. 

Here is BFF and I as Red and Belle from OUAT. 





And here is one of us at night with our cloaks. As Red, BFF had to have a cloak and I managed to find pretty close material to Belle's cloak from the first season, but I have to tell you, I hated the pattern that I made them from. It made me want to scream!  We got warm too since we were walking around and there were a lot of people. 






This group graciously allowed me to take their picture and they had a pretty awesome set-up. Although you can't see it, the lady who was Ursula had a wheelchair that had tentacles wrapped around it. Seriously cool. 





This group kept getting stopped all night long to get their pictures taken because they are awesome!!! The gentleman on the left said that they made their costumes; how fantastic!!!!





I also was allowed to take a picture of these lovely ladies who were characters from one of my favorite movies; *A League of their Own*. They were Rockford Peaches! Ingenious costume selection!





I also saw a family dressed as King Stephan, the Queen, and Briar Rose although I wasn't close enough to take their picture. We also saw a guy dressed in a pretty good replica of the Iron Man suit and when he opened his visor, looked pretty darn close to Robert Downey Jr. It wasn't him, but that would have been completely awesome.

I'll try and post some parade and general atmosphere photos later if that's okay and anyone wants to see them.


----------



## Sherry E

*rowan1813 --*

I don't mind if you post some photos, although I am expecting we should be hearing some breaking MHP news any day now (it was June 25 last year when the Parks Blog did a piece on Halloween Time/MHP)!  I would love to see them.  I _think_ I'm probably skipping my Theme Week Countdown this year (it seems to work a little better in the Christmas thread because there is so much territory to cover), so we don't have to worry about posting something that is going to be a "theme" in a month!  And even if I do the countdown, it's not a problem.  Go ahead and share!  There are a lot of people who will want to do the MHP for the first time this year, and your photos will help.  (The last MHP photos were posted earlier in this thread and a lot of people probably missed them.)


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Every time I see this posted bumped, I think "is this it??!! are the party dates posted yet??"  and then it's not   waiting. . .  waiting. . . waiting. . .


----------



## WAMUMOF4

Goofy_Mom said:


> Every time I see this posted bumped, I think "is this it??!! are the party dates posted yet??"  and then it's not   waiting. . .  waiting. . . waiting. . .


 me to


----------



## crystal1313

My husband is already making our Tron costumes!  His is finished.  My youngest son is almost done and mine is part way there.  I don't think he's started my oldest son yet.  It should be awesome!


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Thank you sherry and jsebsoris! I'm looking forward to HM holiday, since we don't get that at WDW. And i am really happy it won't be closed during our trip. Is it September yet?


----------



## scrawny

Any news on ticket releases yet


----------



## Geemo

I think Disney knows they've got us...


Still waiting


----------



## Mommavilla

Hey Sherry

Any thoughts as to why Disney has yet to release the dates for Mickeys Party?


----------



## Sherry E

CluelessDisFan said:


> Thank you sherry and jsebsoris! I'm looking forward to HM holiday, since we don't get that at WDW. And i am really happy it won't be closed during our trip. Is it September yet?



*CluelessDisFan --*

You're very welcome!  As long as you like _Nightmare Before Christmas_, I think you will really enjoy Haunted Mansion Holiday.  It's a very thorough, elaborate overlay, starting outside in the queue, in the graveyard, and all the way through the ride -- even at the very end when you pass the mirrors.  The whole story of the Mansion changes to that of Jack Skellington taking over and causing chaos.  Most of the details are changed to fit the theme.  Look for the awesome, fresh gingerbread house (which is often a graveyard or menacing mansion), which is a centerpiece on the table in the ballroom scene.  The smell of gingerbread is piped into that area as you pass by, but the gingerbread centerpiece changes every year.

Haunted Mansion Holiday is very controversial -- it seems to be a 'love it or hate it' kind of thing.  There isn't much gray area.  There are those who think that it should only be up for the Christmas season and not for Halloween Time.  There are people who hate that HMH exists at all.  And then there are those who absolutely adore it (count me in that camp!) and can't wait for it.  I also love that HMH runs from September to early January!

I'll be curious to hear what you think of it!





Mommavilla said:


> Hey Sherry
> 
> Any thoughts as to why Disney has yet to release the dates for Mickeys Party?



*Mommavilla --*

Your guess is as good as mine!  I wasn't able to sign on to the DIS for the last few days (until this morning), and when I did I was positive I would have seen some sort of mention in this thread of the party dates and ticket sale dates being announced.

It was June 25th last year that the Parks Blog did a piece on Halloween Time and the MHP.  In previous years we have sometimes learned things in May.  

The only things that crossed my mind were the possibilities of Disney deciding to add Fri., 9/27 into the party mix after all (instead of starting it on 9/30, as it says on the AP _Backstage Pass_ calendar), or trying to finalize some details about the party and/or the Halloween Time season itself so they can release one big Blog about it.  

It's possible that the delay could mean there is something new coming to the seasonal festivities this year, and Disney is taking more time to get the details squared away.  It's also possible that there will be nothing new coming our way, and because there is nothing new Disney just decided to drag everything out as long as possible.

I was kind of thinking that Disney may be putting together one all-purpose Halloween Time Blog or press release, with the MHP ticket sale dates, the party dates, and info about the Villains 13th Hour thing on 9/13.  Rather than doing 3 separate Blogs for the season, the MHP and the Villains thing, they may be trying to put all of the info in one place at one time.  Still they should have all of that ready by now...unless they are waiting on some little element or detail to fall into place.

One never knows what goes on behind the scenes.  Maybe in a year when all of the details are lined up, Disney can release the info earlier.  In a year when there is something they are waiting to find out about, they might hold off.

Take last year, for example.  The Halloween Time/MHP Blog came out on June 25th.  However, later on down the line they did a separate Blog about the Halloween Carnival and the Conjure Up a Villain thing -- which had not been mentioned in the June 25th Blog. It was almost as if the Carnival thing had not been decided on June 25th, but then it was suddenly thrown together and announced later.

Maybe this year Disney just decided to wait until they had every piece of information about the entertainment, etc., ready to release?  I'm just guessing, of course!  I wish I had some juicy inside scoop to share!


----------



## Mommavilla

Boo  Sherry was misinformed  No Mickeys party on Monday September 30! Now we need to redo our reservation. People like to plan in advance and Disney could have released these dates awhile ago... like the same time WDW dates were released. I do appreciate your info Sherry  I know it's all tentative. Your thread is the reason why we are so interested in attending the festivities.  It's just our first time doing the party and we always book our trips at least 6 months in advance. We will just have to call PPH and see if we can work it out so we are there for the Oct 1 party( our original check out day). Wish me luck


----------



## perlster

official announcement


Mickey’s Halloween Party 2013 dates: Friday, September 27; Tuesday, October 1; Friday, October 4; Tuesday, October 8; Friday, October 11; Tuesday, October 15; Friday, October 18; Monday, October 21; Wednesday, October 23; Friday, October 25; Monday, October 28; Wednesday, October 30; and Thursday, October 31.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

perlster said:


> official announcement
> 
> 
> Mickeys Halloween Party Expanding to 13 Nights



YAY!!!!  The dates are out!!!!

Let the planning begin!!!!


----------



## DisneyBiskit

Now just waiting on prices!!!


----------



## bostonsnana

When can we buy tickets?


----------



## Mary484

So, since AP people get a jump on buying tickets, has anyone ever tried to buy them the first day they were open to the public and not be able to because it was sold out? I'm thinking we'll be going to the October 15 one.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

bostonsnana said:


> When can we buy tickets?



July 8th--Disneyland Resort Annual Passholders, Disney Rewards Visa card holders, and DVC members

July 15--Everyone else


----------



## thepoohguy

So wait, they are doing M,W,F and M,W,Th the week before and the week of Halloween.  Is that something they have always done?  I thought it was only 2 times a week, Tu, F.  Does that mean that Wednesday might be even "slower" or not a chance?  Thinking about going the 23rd.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

thepoohguy said:


> So wait, they are doing M,W,F and M,W,Th the week before and the week of Halloween.  Is that something they have always done?  I thought it was only 2 times a week, Tu, F.  Does that mean that Wednesday might be even "slower" or not a chance?  Thinking about going the 23rd.



No, this is not something they have always done.  Last year, they did a couple of Monday parties.

It's possible the Wednesday parties might be slower, but I surely wouldn't count on it!

The last party is always on Halloween night--hence it being on a Thursday the last week, rather than Friday.


----------



## Kiwigirls

Yay! So glad the dates are out! We are looking at Wed 23rd also. Was planning on Tues 22nd before dates were released, but I think this might work even better!


----------



## dnamertz

thepoohguy said:


> So wait, they are doing M,W,F and M,W,Th the week before and the week of Halloween.  Is that something they have always done?  I thought it was only 2 times a week, Tu, F.  Does that mean that Wednesday might be even "slower" or not a chance?  Thinking about going the 23rd.



I was hoping for just 2 days a week.  We were planning on going that full week before Halloween and doing one of the parties, but now there will be two of our other days cut short by the other parties.  Might need to re-plan and maybe go the week before.  

Does anyone know if the week of Oct 14 to Oct 18 will be busier than the week following?  Aren't there some schools on Fall Break during that time?  I just noticed that Oct 14 is Columbus Day, so we'll have to avoid that day.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

dnamertz said:


> I was hoping for just 2 days a week.  We were planning on going that full week before Halloween and doing one of the parties, but now there will be two of our other days cut short by the other parties.  Might need to re-plan and maybe go the week before.
> 
> Does anyone know if the week of Oct 14 to Oct 18 will be busier than the week following?  Aren't there some schools on Fall Break during that time?  I just noticed that Oct 14 is Columbus Day, so we'll have to avoid that day.



I know that lots of Arizona schools October Break is the week before the 14th, so that should help.  Also, Gay Days will be over with.  Not sure about UEA dates this year though--that has *some* impact--although we haven't felt it was too bad!


----------



## Kiwigirls

dnamertz said:
			
		

> I was hoping for just 2 days a week.  We were planning on going that full week before Halloween and doing one of the parties, but now there will be two of our other days cut short by the other parties.  Might need to re-plan and maybe go the week before.
> 
> Does anyone know if the week of Oct 14 to Oct 18 will be busier than the week following?  Aren't there some schools on Fall Break during that time?  I just noticed that Oct 14 is Columbus Day, so we'll have to avoid that day.



I was a bit worried when I saw the 3 nights during the 21st-25th week as well, thinking we might have our days cut short (in DL at least, coukd hop to DCA), but luckily it works for us. We had already planned to have Monday out of the parks as it's the middle of our trip. 

We were thinking party would be on Tuesday, so would use the party ticket that day (and not our hopper) but that would mean doing DCA on Wednesday and being behind the EMH crowds (as we are staying offsite). Now we can do the party Wednesday, and DCA Tuesday so no EMH to worry about!! The Wednesday party will be our last night there too, so a good way to end the trip. 

Hope you can get it to work for you too!!


----------



## dnamertz

Cheshirecatty said:


> I know that lots of Arizona schools October Break is the week before the 14th, so that should help.  Also, Gay Days will be over with.  Not sure about UEA dates this year though--that has *some* impact--although we haven't felt it was too bad!



I might be able to make one of those weeks work, if I can decide whether I want to use one or two of my park hopper days on a day when DL closes early due to a party.  This would mean having to spend the rest of that day at DCA.

Does anyone know from experience whether DCA gets extemely crowded during the MHPs?  It seems like it would with all the people with park hoppers who don't have tickets to the MHP.  But, then again there could be a lot of people who plan ahead and decide not to use their park hopper that day because they know DL is closing early...which would mean the overall attendance would be lower before the party guests arrive.


----------



## Reelirish

I'm a DVC member, and this is my first time buying tickets for this. On July 8th, do we go through the DVC website or the Disney.com site like you normally would in order to get advanced tickets? Thanks!


----------



## perlster

Tickets to Mickey's Halloween Party purchased in advance are $59 each for selected nights, while tickets purchased on the event days are $67 each. All tickets to Mickey's Halloween Party on Wednesday, Oct. 30, and Halloween Night, Thursday, Oct. 31, are $74 each.


----------



## pigby

OK looks like back to Plan A since the first party is now 27th Sept - assuming Tuesday 1st October party will be a bit quieter than Friday 27th September or do they both fill to capacity and therefore will have same number of guests and doesn't really matter (didn't I read that they limited this event to 10,000 somewhere?)  

We go home the Thursday (3rd) so doesn't really matter which of these two we do.

On the Disney.com site though it still says 'check back closer to the date' - assume that this DisneyParks blog site is official? I can see it has Disney.com at the top but strange that when you click on events on the main Disney.com website, it doesn't have this update.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommavilla said:


> Boo  Sherry was misinformed  No Mickeys party on Monday September 30! Now we need to redo our reservation. People like to plan in advance and Disney could have released these dates awhile ago... like the same time WDW dates were released. I do appreciate your info Sherry  I know it's all tentative. Your thread is the reason why we are so interested in attending the festivities.  It's just our first time doing the party and we always book our trips at least 6 months in advance. We will just have to call PPH and see if we can work it out so we are there for the Oct 1 party( our original check out day). Wish me luck



*Mommavilla --*

This was not only a case of my being misinformed.  This was a case of the Monday, 9/30 date actually being printed/released in an official Disney publication -- the Annual Pass _Backstage Pass_ magazine/calendar.  Once it is official, it is not considered to be tentative.  

Also, anyone who received that same _Backstage Pass_ could see the same date that I saw for the MHP.  I can take a picture of the page in the Backstage Pass and show you what I saw.  In fact, it was Pinup Mommy who first posted about the MHP date, if I recall, but she and I got our _BP_ magazines on the same day!

So don't shoot the messenger(s)!  I would have never posted any date at all if it had not been released in an official Disney publication.  That's not how I roll.  I stick with the official info.

This was a case of Disney most likely changing its plan after the _Backstage Pass_ publication was released.  I have said all along that if they didn't have anything else on tap for 9/27, I could easily see a party being added in on that day.  

Even the CM with whom I spoke a few weeks ago -- and he looked up the date in _Backstage Pass_ and saw the same date the rest of us did -- said that if 9/27 was free there could always be another party date added in.

Last year there were 11 parties.  I thought that dropping down to 10 would be a step in the wrong direction this year, seeing that the MHP is so popular.  Glad to see there are even more parties scheduled this time around!




*Thanks for the link, perlster!!! I greatly appreciate it!  I was happy to see that the dates finally came through! *


----------



## Mommavilla

Didn't mean to come off so harsh  just a bit frustrated. Thought we had it all planned out. Like I said before I appreciate all your info and this thread is one of the reasons why we want to do the party. Well we are going regardless so yay and  sorry 


Sherry E said:


> *Mommavilla --*
> 
> This was not only a case of my being misinformed.  This was a case of the Monday, 9/30 date actually being printed/released in an official Disney publication -- the Annual Pass _Backstage Pass_ magazine/calendar.  Once it is official, it is not considered to be tentative.
> 
> Also, anyone who received that same _Backstage Pass_ could see the same date that I saw for the MHP.  I can take a picture of the page in the Backstage Pass and show you what I saw.  In fact, it was Pinup Mommy who first posted about the MHP date, if I recall, but she and I got our _BP_ magazines on the same day!
> 
> So don't shoot the messenger(s)!  I would have never posted any date at all if it had not been released in an official Disney publication.  That's not how I roll.  I stick with the official info.
> 
> This was a case of Disney most likely changing its plan after the _Backstage Pass_ publication was released.  I have said all along that if they didn't have anything else on tap for 9/27, I could easily see a party being added in on that day.
> 
> Even the CM with whom I spoke a few weeks ago -- and he looked up the date in _Backstage Pass_ and saw the same date the rest of us did -- said that if 9/27 was free there could always be another party date added in.
> 
> Last year there were 11 parties.  I thought that dropping down to 10 would be a step in the wrong direction this year, seeing that the MHP is so popular.  Glad to see there are even more parties scheduled this time around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for the link, perlster!!! I greatly appreciate it!  I was happy to see that the dates finally came through! *


----------



## scrawny

Does anyone know if you can call and order tickets or must the be purchased online? Assuming we must use the Disney visa to purchase on the 8th.

Thanks


----------



## crystal1313

Nevermind!  LOl.  Yay, finally got dates!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Mommavilla said:


> Didn't mean to come off so harsh  just a bit frustrated. Thought we had it all planned out. Like I said before I appreciate all your info and this thread is one of the reasons why we want to do the party. Well we are going regardless so yay and  sorry



*Mommavilla -*

Oh, no worries at all!  I understand the frustration, and I'm glad the threads have helped!  

I always say that Disney can suddenly switch things up on us (just when we think we have them figured out), but they never cease to amaze (and annoy) me nonetheless!

Somehow I felt that 9/27 would have to be involved in the party because it didn't make any sense to me to start a party on a Monday.  Sure, they will have a couple of Monday parties but it didn't seem logical to actually start it on that date...and yet, there it was listed in the _Backstage Pass_ calendar/magazine.  

Sometimes I get the feeling that in Disney's case, the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing! _Backstage Pass_ may have received info from one department, while the Parks Blog got their info from a different place.  It is quite possible that the Parks Blog folks (who posted the info today) had no idea that the _Backstage Pass_ magazine listed 9/30 as the start date (which could be why it was not addressed by Erin in today's Blog).  It seems like some segments of Disney do not know what other segments are up to!

Honestly, if DLR has a solid plan in place for dates, they should let us know the dates as soon as they are finalized and then keep them that way (to avoid confusion).  (Aren't the Candlelight Ceremony narrators already being named for WDW's Ceremony this year?)  I'm not sure if they wait so long to tell us information because they simply do not have the plans figured out 100%, or if they just don't want to get ahead of themselves with seasonal info when we are just now about to hit 4th of July!  

Still, though, people need to know exact dates and info way in advance if they are to plan trips and budget accordingly.  So it should not matter if it is February or March -- if Disney has the Halloween/holiday info and it is set in stone, they should tell us right away no matter what month it is!

This makes me wonder if the Parks Blog "knows" that _Backstage Pass_ also listed the holiday season as officially starting on a Tuesday this year (11/12)!  And it makes me wonder if that info is even correct now, or if the holidays will officially start on a different date!

I've updated the first post and the party post on Page 1 to reflect the MHP dates, but I have to find an official price chart.  I saw perlster's post about the prices and that looks very believable, but I think there should be slightly different prices for the AP/DVC/Visa people.  Last year there were the AP, et al., advance prices, the day-of-event prices and the general public-who-buy-in-advance prices.





scrawny said:


> Does anyone know if you can call and order tickets or must the be purchased online? Assuming we must use the Disney visa to purchase on the 8th.
> 
> Thanks



*scrawny --*

In the past I believe the Visa and DVC people had to call DLR and could not order online to get the discount.  I could be wrong, but I think that's what happened.  You can order online, of course, but the Visa discount wouldn't be applied (unless the set-up has changed this year).  The AP holders can order online and get the discount.


----------



## scrawny

Thanks for the reply


----------



## philliplc

Curious what are typical wait times for Indy, Splash, & Space Mountain during the party? Thx


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Yay!! The dates!! Finnnalllly.... better late than never, I guess.  So, this is such a basic question I know it must've been covered somewhere on here, but I'm too lazy to go back and look---what time does MHP start again? And does the timeline of the party, when it begins and when it ends, change depending on which day it is? I imagine Fridays would be longer.


----------



## SueTGGR

philliplc said:


> Curious what are typical wait times for Indy, Splash, & Space Mountain during the party? Thx



For the most part they are shorter than normal and that is why they don't have FP available but last year I really could have used a FP for Space Mtn as the line was probably 60 minutes? If I remember correctly. But it varies through the night. Go during the parade or other gatherings. I am so excited this year as my teenage son has FINALLY gotten brave enough and ridden SM a few times now and is excited about the Halloween overlay!!! 
Happy days, now to save for our Oct 11 party!!!!


----------



## redheadtove

YEAH!!!! Looks like we will be attending the Halloween Party on October 8th!!! 

This will be our first time going to the party, first time I've taken my Daughters who are 14 and 9 together at the same time ( they have each been once for their 7th birthday) and the VERY FIRST TIME my MOTHER has ever been!!!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyFan3113 said:


> Yay!! The dates!! Finnnalllly.... better late than never, I guess.  So, this is such a basic question I know it must've been covered somewhere on here, but I'm too lazy to go back and look---what time does MHP start again? And does the timeline of the party, when it begins and when it ends, change depending on which day it is? I imagine Fridays would be longer.



*DisneyFan3113 -* 

The start and end times are in the party post on page 1 (which I updated today), but those times are based on how it worked in the past.  At this rate, we can't trust Disney to stick to anything so who knows?  I am waiting for an official price list for all levels of pricing so I can complete the info in the party post on page 1.

The Monday-Tuesday-Wednesday parties usually start at 6 p.m. and end at 11 p.m., while the Friday parties start at 7 p.m. and end at midnight.  I am assuming that the Thursday party this year will also end at 11 p.m., even though it's Halloween.



SueTGGR said:


> For the most part they are shorter than normal and that is why they don't have FP available but last year I really could have used a FP for Space Mtn as the line was probably 60 minutes? If I remember correctly. But it varies through the night. Go during the parade or other gatherings. I am so excited this year as my teenage son has FINALLY gotten brave enough and ridden SM a few times now and is excited about the Halloween overlay!!!
> Happy days, now to save for our Oct 11 party!!!!



Hi, *Sue*!

Who knew that Disney would jump from 10 parties, to 11 parties...to 13 parties?  Wow!  They definitely oversold the tickets the last couple of years, so the number of dates this year shows that they are raking in the bucks on the MHP.  I just wish they wouldn't sell soooo many tickets to each night so it would feel slightly more "exclusive"!!


----------



## philliplc

SueTGGR said:


> For the most part they are shorter than normal and that is why they don't have FP available but last year I really could have used a FP for Space Mtn as the line was probably 60 minutes? If I remember correctly. But it varies through the night. Go during the parade or other gatherings.




do most party goers take advantage of the 3 hour early entry? wondering if there is a window of low lines when the party starts and they clear out regular guests?


----------



## awdsmama

redheadtove said:


> YEAH!!!! Looks like we will be attending the Halloween Party on October 8th!!!
> 
> This will be our first time going to the party, first time I've taken my Daughters who are 14 and 9 together at the same time ( they have each been once for their 7th birthday) and the VERY FIRST TIME my MOTHER has ever been!!!




We are doing that party also! 

Soooo glad the dates are out now so we can all PLAN PLAN PLAN!!!


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Thanks, Sherry! And one more question... my daughter really loves the idea of dressing up as Merida for the party, but only if she can bring a _Brave_ bow and arrow set with her as part of her costume.  Would this be allowed in the park? I know they have some restrictions / rules regarding costumes and just wanted to make sure (though hopefully I can talk her out of this beforehand so DH and I won't have to lug it around the whole night once she gets bored! Lol).


----------



## PixiDustDears

Yeah!!  We will be going to the party on Halloween.  I knew that you couldn't get discounts on the Halloween night tickets but I didn't know they cost more to.  Was it like that last year? Gotta go back and look....

Eta I I found that it did cost more for Halloween.


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


> *DisneyFan3113 -*
> Hi, *Sue*!
> 
> Who knew that Disney would jump from 10 parties, to 11 parties...to 13 parties?  Wow!  They definitely oversold the tickets the last couple of years, so the number of dates this year shows that they are raking in the bucks on the MHP.  I just wish they wouldn't sell soooo many tickets to each night so it would feel slightly more "exclusive"!!



HI Sherry! 
Yes, I'm back. We finished with our Summer travels and this trip will be our next one. And we are bringing my little sis with us for her first time. It is so fun to get others excited about going. I may even have talked another friend of mine to go during this time. She has never taken her 2 girls to Disneyland and is trying to get them there for September. So maybe....

Back to party info...I am hoping that they learned from last year (I found it more crowded than in the past years) and maybe they will sell less tickets each night since they added more dates?  I don't remember as we usually buy ours beforehand but did very many nights actually sell out? Well other than Halloween night. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## Susiesark

Tickets to Mickey's Halloween Party purchased in advance are $59 each for selected nights, while tickets purchased on the event days are $67 each. All tickets to Mickey's Halloween Party on Wednesday, Oct. 30, and Halloween Night, Thursday, Oct. 31, are $74 each.


Yikes!  Getting a little to pricey for me, when you've got kids involved.


----------



## CrAzY4DL

Susiesark said:
			
		

> Tickets to Mickey's Halloween Party purchased in advance are $59 each for selected nights, while tickets purchased on the event days are $67 each. All tickets to Mickey's Halloween Party on Wednesday, Oct. 30, and Halloween Night, Thursday, Oct. 31, are $74 each.



I'm looking for tickets to October 1st, where and when can I purchase them in advance? Thanks for your time!


----------



## Epek

Sorry in advance if this question has already been asked and answered. This is a huge thread.

Anyway, is there an AP discount for the party? I'd love to go and bring my then 3yr old, but on top of paying for our AP's, I'm not sure if we can do $60/pp!


----------



## wanderinaussie

so this might be going a little overboard, but due to the fact that my ENITRE overseas trip is based around going to the MHP on halloween night, does anyone know if the general public tickets go on sale at a particular time on the 15th? Like for example would it be 9am pacific standard time?

also am i right in thinking DCA will be business as normal during the party dates?

Thanks guys, i feel like i'm asking heaps but your all so great its hard to not ask


----------



## figment_jii

Sorry, I don't know the specific time that tickets go on-sale, but I doubt they'll sell out within the first day.  I don't know if special events have anything different, but the general ticket office phone line opens at 7:00 am M-F and 8:00 am S/S (PT).

In the past, DCA has been open normal hours, so there is an upswing in crowds over there while the MHP is occurring.


----------



## pigby

CrAzY4DL said:


> I'm looking for tickets to October 1st, where and when can I purchase them in advance? Thanks for your time!




We too are going on the 1st October - I believe they go on sale on 15th July to non AP holders (and 8th if you have an AP) 

Hope we can buy online and there is a 'will call' option - don't fancy a lengthy phone call to the US from the UK. Was that the case last year?


----------



## seobaina

pigby said:


> We too are going on the 1st October - I believe they go on sale on 15th July to non AP holders (and 8th if you have an AP)
> 
> Hope we can buy online and there is a 'will call' option - don't fancy a lengthy phone call to the US from the UK. Was that the case last year?



With you on that phone call.


I have a question - I'd got it into my head that we wouldn't be able to do MNSSHP as we're only there 4 days (24th, 25th, 26th, 27th) but obviously now we can. So....should we? I wanna do it but I did this in WDW last year and was slightly disappointed that is was SOOOO packed (it was labour day). Will the first night be INSANE? Or should we not worry and go for it anyway? I didn't get to see the headless horseman in WDW cause it rained. And my friend has never been.
Thoughts? Thank you


----------



## figment_jii

seobaina said:


> Will the first night be INSANE?



Insane, probably not, but it will be busy.  The rides won't be walk-on.  The candy lines will be long (at least initially).  



> I didn't get to see the headless horseman in WDW cause it rained. And my friend has never been.
> Thoughts? Thank you



DLR's MHP does not have the Headless Horseman.  While MNSSHP and MHP have some similarities, they are also very different.  Both have fireworks, trick-or-treating, character meet and greets, and some shows/dance parties.  MHP has a cavalcade, which is kind of like a "light" parade.  It's no where near as elaborate as Boo-To-You (the parade at MNSSHP).  I think both parties are fun and worth going to if you can.  

This was a thread comparing the two parties in 2011.  For the most part, the 2012 parties were pretty similar, so the comparisons are still pretty useful.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2939583


----------



## seobaina

figment_jii said:


> Insane, probably not, but it will be busy.  The rides won't be walk-on.  The candy lines will be long (at least initially).
> 
> 
> 
> DLR's MHP does not have the Headless Horseman.  While MNSSHP and MHP have some similarities, they are also very different.  Both have fireworks, trick-or-treating, character meet and greets, and some shows/dance parties.  MHP has a cavalcade, which is kind of like a "light" parade.  It's no where near as elaborate as Boo-To-You (the parade at MNSSHP).  I think both parties are fun and worth going to if you can.
> 
> This was a thread comparing the two parties in 2011.  For the most part, the 2012 parties were pretty similar, so the comparisons are still pretty useful.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2939583



That's interesting. I assumed they'd be similar. Thank you. X


----------



## Aussiedaisy79

Hi, we are coming from Australia to DL & are hoping to get tickets for the Oct 21 st party. Is there an option to buy online or will I have to ring? Also, how fast do they sell out? I would hate to miss out!


----------



## SueTGGR

Aussiedaisy79 said:


> Hi, we are coming from Australia to DL & are hoping to get tickets for the Oct 21 st party. Is there an option to buy online or will I have to ring? Also, how fast do they sell out? I would hate to miss out!


If I recall we bought our tickets online last year, I am not sure if out of the US could or could not. Anyone else?  Also, the only night that really sells quickly is Halloween Night itself. Unless the reason they are doing more dates is they will sell less for each night, I wouldn't stress too much. 
Night all!
Sue


----------



## Susiesark

The tickets are usually available for many weeks, most night are available much longer,.  When the party starts, it seems crowded but about half way into it the crowds lighten up.   The wait times for rides is not long at all.  The candy lines are long but they move fast, and they have about 4 to 5 treats stops in a row.  Last year, with just DD and myself, we brought home 24 lbs. of candy and treats.  I wouldn't recommend using one of the days of your hopper tickets in addition to the MHP ticket, as you get the 5 hours of party time PLUS you can enter up to 3 hours before the party starts.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Susiesark said:


> The tickets are usually available for many weeks, most night are available much longer,.  When the party starts, it seems crowded but about half way into it the crowds lighten up.   The wait times for rides is not long at all.  The candy lines are long but they move fast, and they have about 4 to 5 treats stops in a row.  Last year, with just DD and myself, we brought home 24 lbs. of candy and treats.  I wouldn't recommend using one of the days of your hopper tickets in addition to the MHP ticket, as you get the 5 hours of party time PLUS you can enter up to 3 hours before the party starts.



^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^
This has been our experience exactly!  Great Advice!!!


----------



## perlster

AP holders, Disney Vacation Club member, and those with the Disney Visa card may  a bit

All of this is now *official* - the  "highly credible" source is still batting 1.000.

Again, the same-day price is $67, with the *exception *that it is $74 on the 30th and 31st of October.

Advanced purchase is offered at a discount - namely, $51 for AP/Visa/DVC and $59 for others - on *most *nights.
*No *such discount is offered on the last two nights in addition to Friday the 11th, 18th, and 25th


----------



## Sjwillia

Does anyone have information about offering the Pirates League make over during the 2013 Halloween season?


----------



## Sherry E

*perlster --*

I have to thank you again, for being quick to gather info from the "credible source" and bring it to us here (and also in the Christmas Superthread)!  Clearly we cannot rely on Disney to give accurate information some of the time, so it helps to get that info from other sources (even if they are not official).

I knew that the prices you mentioned before couldn't have been complete, and that there had to be a separate discount price for AP holders/DVC owners and Disney Visa peeps.  Based on last year's discounts, I was guessing that this year's discounts would be a few bucks more -- and $51 seems to be right in the range I would have expected it to be, so that makes sense.


​
I don't know if anyone noticed, but I posted in the Comments under the Halloween Time Disney Parks Blog, and I mentioned to Erin that the _Backstage Pass_ newsletter gave an incorrect date for the MHP to start.  Not only is 9/30 not the start date, but it's not even included in the roster of party nights!!!

Erin was silent and did not comment - not even to say "Oops!"  I am betting that the Parks Blog peeps didn't even know what the AP _Backstage Pass _peeps were doing.  They are probably not kept apprised of info at the same times, in the same ways.  But what a major goof on Disney's part!


​


* My thoughts on a few party-related subjects (which I have stated before, but new people are joining the thread so I will state them again)...



Tickets Selling Out:*

Last year there were 11 party nights, up from 10 nights in the previous years.  (This year we have 13 parties.)  All of the party nights except for the one immediately preceding Halloween sold out in advance.  The party immediately preceding Halloween stayed open much longer, and I think it finally sold out a couple of nights before Halloween, or at the last second.

Not only did at least 10 of the 11 nights sell out last year, they also sold out much faster than we expected.  One by one by one they were selling out, which surprised at least some of us.

I have always noticed that the very first night of the party sells out pretty fast, and Halloween night will as well.  There is a certain novelty to both of those nights that makes them more appealing.

So if you want to go to the MHP on 9/27 or 10/31, I would not wait too long to get your tickets.  However, I do not think the tickets will sell out right away -- you will have a bit of time to get them.  The extra 2 party nights this year will help to give extra options.



*Party Crowds:*

I have noticed that the 3 hours of overlap time (when the non-party guests and party guests can be in Disneyland at the same time, starting at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m.) are very crowded.

Once the non-party guests leave, crowds gather in different areas.  

There are always crowds waiting for the Halloween Screams fireworks.  

There are always long lines at the character photo spots.  

There are always long lines for certain treat trails/stations -- but, as has been previously mentioned, the treat lines move fast so don't be daunted if you see a long line.

There are always people milling about in the various walkways, just as you would see on any normal park day or night.

The party did not feel very exclusive or _un_-crowded to me when I last went.  There were more people there than I would have preferred.  People were banging into my ankles with strollers.  I think Disney sells too many tickets to the events.

The lines for some rides can be short to non-existent.  However, you will probably still encounter crowds at the really popular rides, such as Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday.

I don't know how many tickets Disney sells to each party night, but IF they sell the same number of tickets to each party night and each party sells out, then the number of people in the parks should be roughly the same.  However, people come and go and congregate in different spots.  Some folks don't come to the party until they have eaten.  Some people eat at the party.  Some people leave in the middle of the party, head to DCA to ride some things and then come back.  Some local folks may leave early if the party is on an earlier weeknight and they have to work the next day, while they may stay later at a Friday party.

So it is possible that even if the same number of tickets are sold on certain nights and all nights sell out, the overall crowd dynamic could shift throughout the night and it could seem like it is less crowded on one night or another.  But I wouldn't necessarily count on that pattern to repeat every year because things do change and people wander around to different spots.




*Candy/Treats:*

The candy is your basic stuff -- mini-Milky Ways, Snickers, Twix, Kit Kats, Nestle Crunch, Dots, some candy that no one has ever heard of, etc.  Lots of Tootsie Roll stuff, of all sizes and flavors, and Tootsie Pops too.  There are also healthy treats like raisins, apple slices, baby carrots, etc.  Don't expect the CMs to hand you the healthy stuff -- you will usually have to ask them for it most of the time.

If you stop at each trail you will collect a lot of candy, as there could be anywhere from 2-5 stations along each trail.  You can also revisit each trail and station if you want to.

Bring or buy extra bags, as the little piddly bag they give you when you enter the park is not enough to hold the stash you will collect!

The CMs stationed near the exit to DL will hand out a bunch of candy at the end of the night, just to get rid of it, I think.




*Costumes:*

You do not have to dress up if you don't want to.  It seems to be about 50% in costume and 50% not in costume.  You won't feel out of place if you are not in costume, but you will get a big kick out of the elaborate, clever costumes that other people are wearing.  There are any number of giant crayons, giant chickens, giant gumdrops, rag dolls and faux Disney character costumes wandering around the park.  Some of them are really amazing and creative!




*No Ticket Selling or Buying On this Forum!*

It is inevitable that someone will not be able to get tickets for the night he/she wants.  This will probably happen to many people.  It is also inevitable that someone will buy tickets and then realize they cannot use them for some reason.

First of all, the MHP tickets are not for resale.  Aside from that, there is no selling on this board.

Do not try to buy tickets, get people to sell you tickets, or try to sell your own tickets on this forum.  We caught many threads with these intentions last year, despite some of the OPs' claims that they were not really trying to buy or sell.

We didn't just fall off of the turnip truck, and we can tell when someone is fishing for tickets or hoping to sell.  Don't try it.  We know it happens -- we know that people sell tickets.  Just don't do it here on this forum, or the thread will be locked and/or deleted.  I'm just letting you know now, so we can all avoid these issues later on.  Fair warning!


----------



## pigby

Thanks Sherry 

Lots of really useful stuff here.

Would not have thought of asking for 'healthy treats' - useful to know if we get 'candied out' 

Extra little treat or treat bag is also a really good idea.

Also once I get my party tickets - I will be holding onto them like glue - no selling from me.


----------



## CrAzY4DL

How do we buy tickets? I don't have a Disney Visa or an AP so no early buy for us. Thanks for your help! I'd hate for our date to get sold out so I want to be ready and prepared.


----------



## Lucrezia

DisneyFan3113 said:


> Thanks, Sherry! And one more question... my daughter really loves the idea of dressing up as Merida for the party, but only if she can bring a _Brave_ bow and arrow set with her as part of her costume.  Would this be allowed in the park? I know they have some restrictions / rules regarding costumes and just wanted to make sure (though hopefully I can talk her out of this beforehand so DH and I won't have to lug it around the whole night once she gets bored! Lol).



Funny, I was wondering basically the same thing! Anyone know?


----------



## Sherry E

I was trying to dig up some links to older threads that may be of help/interest to everyone here who is planning to attend the MHP.  To my dismay, I discovered that some of the info in those threads was deleted and/or photos are not showing.

For example, fellow DIS'er *mysteriouspnai* put together a wonderful review of the 2011 party she attended with some excellent, detailed tips.  When looking at the thread today, not only did I see that the title of it changed but the "tips" were all gone, as were mysteriouspnai's photos!

So, I'm not sure how much info you can gather from this because most of it is gone, but have a look at mysteriouspnai's MHP thread anyway:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2810904

Also, here is a separate thread about the candy at the MHP, with some photos still intact!: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2805322

And here is a thread from last year about the treat bags to use or make for the party, with some photos removed: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2992095



​






pigby said:


> Thanks Sherry
> 
> Lots of really useful stuff here.
> 
> Would not have thought of asking for 'healthy treats' - useful to know if we get 'candied out'
> 
> Extra little treat or treat bag is also a really good idea.
> 
> Also once I get my party tickets - I will be holding onto them like glue - no selling from me.



*pigby --*

You're very welcome!  During the last party I attended, I did not notice healthy treats at each and every station, but they were available at many of them.  Maybe now they will be available at even more stations.  I was scouting for the baby carrots and apple slices all night, and any time I saw them I would ask for them after the CM put regular candy in my bag.  They didn't seem to want to assume that anyone preferred the healthy stuff, so they didn't automatically hand it out at that time.

I was constantly saying to the CMs, "I like apples too!"  Then I would give them a big grin, they'd chuckle and throw some apples or carrots in my bag to follow the Milky Ways and Twix.  Honestly, if there weren't long lines of people behind me waiting for their treats I would love to tell the CMs, "Hold the Tootsie Rolls and Sweet Tart things.  Hold the Dots.  Hold the Almond Joy.  Just give me X, Y & Z chocolates and some apples and carrots!"  I'd rather not get stuff that will be wasted, but the fun of trick or treating anywhere, I suppose, is that you get some great stuff and some not-so-great stuff!

(Does anyone remember the famous line in "_It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown_"?  While the other Peanuts kids boast of their wonderful candy stash, Charlie Brown surveys the loot in his trick or treat bag and says, woefully, "I got a rock.")


Most CMs are pretty generous with the handfuls of treats they give you.  Every so often we'd come across a CM who would literally put 2 pieces of candy in the bag!  That was not the norm, by any means, but every now and then we'd get a more conservative candy-giver!

An extra treat bag is definitely necessary if you want to collect a lot of candy.  Some folks may see the small giveaway bag and decide that they don't want anymore than what can fit in that bag.  But I think the majority of folks want and collect more candy than what the bag will hold!





CrAzY4DL said:


> How do we buy tickets? I don't have a Disney Visa or an AP so no early buy for us. Thanks for your help! I'd hate for our date to get sold out so I want to be ready and prepared.



*CrAzY4DL --*

For some odd reason, Disney doesn't seem to have the Mickey's Halloween Party page available and live just yet (at least not the last time I checked).  Usually, by now, we would have a page for the MHP, with the exact prices for the specific nights, and some sort of directive as to how, where and when to order tickets.

You should be able to order your MHP tickets on July 15th from the DLR website.  There should be a link or a mention of the MHP tickets somewhere on the site by that time.

AP holders can order online as well, when that link becomes available on July 8th, but the Visa and DVC people have to call the regular ticket number and order to get the discount applied.  In the past there was not an online option set up for Visa or DVC people to order online and get the discount, as far as I know.

I don't think the tickets will sell out right away -- you will have a bit of time -- but seeing how last year's ticket sales went, I wouldn't trust waiting too terribly long for certain nights like the first night and Halloween.



Lucrezia said:


> Funny, I was wondering basically the same thing! Anyone know?



*Lucrezia --*

I didn't answer that question when DisneyFan3113 asked it because I was hoping someone else would have a better idea!  No one answered!


----------



## rowan1813

Sherry E said:


> *pigby --*
> 
> You're very welcome!  During the last party I attended, I did not notice healthy treats at each and every station, but they were available at many of them.  Maybe now they will be available at even more stations.  I was scouting for the baby carrots and apple slices all night, and any time I saw them I would ask for them after the CM put regular candy in my bag.  They didn't seem to want to assume that anyone preferred the healthy stuff, so they didn't automatically hand it out at that time.
> 
> I was constantly saying to the CMs, "I like apples too!"  Then I would give them a big grin, they'd chuckle and throw some apples or carrots in my bag to follow the Milky Ways and Twix.  Honestly, if there weren't long lines of people behind me waiting for their treats I would love to tell the CMs, "Hold the Tootsie Rolls and Sweet Tart things.  Hold the Dots.  Hold the Almond Joy.  Just give me X, Y & Z chocolates and some apples and carrots!"  I'd rather not get stuff that will be wasted, but the fun of trick or treating anywhere, I suppose, is that you get some great stuff and some not-so-great stuff!
> 
> 
> Most CMs are pretty generous with the handfuls of treats they give you.  Every so often we'd come across a CM who would literally put 2 pieces of candy in the bag!  That was not the norm, by any means, but every now and then we'd get a more conservative candy-giver!:rotfl2



hahaha Sherry!!! BFF and I had the opposite happen to us last year. There were a bunch of CMs who kept giving us carrots, apples, and the freeze-dried apples (which we completely hated!! They had no taste and had the consistency of styrofoam, IMO). It was like they had to give out a quota of the healthy snacks and we kept getting the brunt.  I felt bad too cause there was no way we were going to eat about 15 little bags of carrots in one night and we were leaving the next day with no ice chest to keep them cold on the drive home. We just wanted all of the candy!  And for the most part, there were pretty generous CMs handing things out, especially towards the end. One guy took both hands and scooped candy into our bags. 

I brought a drawstring bag and BFF brought her backpack and I am pretty sure between the 2 of us, we came away with approximately 15 pounds of candy. We both used the majority for trick-or-treaters on Halloween so we didn't have to buy candy.  I would highly recommend bringing another bag if you want more candy than those piddly little bags that they hand out. 

If you want to make your own drawstring bag, here are some instructions that a helpful DISer posted on one of the DISBoutique threads. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46905514&postcount=2104

If I have the time,  I will make these specifically for the 3 of us this year to match our costumes.


----------



## Sherry E

rowan1813 said:


> hahaha Sherry!!! BFF and I had the opposite happen to us last year. There were a bunch of CMs who kept giving us carrots, apples, and the freeze-dried apples (which we completely hated!! They had no taste and had the consistency of styrofoam, IMO). It was like they had to give out a quota of the healthy snacks and we kept getting the brunt.  I felt bad too cause there was no way we were going to eat about 15 little bags of carrots in one night and we were leaving the next day with no ice chest to keep them cold on the drive home. We just wanted all of the candy!  And for the most part, there were pretty generous CMs handing things out, especially towards the end. One guy took both hands and scooped candy into our bags.
> 
> I brought a drawstring bag and BFF brought her backpack and I am pretty sure between the 2 of us, we came away with approximately 15 pounds of candy. We both used the majority for trick-or-treaters on Halloween so we didn't have to buy candy.  I would highly recommend bringing another bag if you want more candy than those piddly little bags that they hand out.
> 
> If you want to make your own drawstring bag, here are some instructions that a helpful DISer posted on one of the DISBoutique threads. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46905514&postcount=2104
> 
> If I have the time,  I will make these specifically for the 3 of us this year to match our costumes.



*rowan1813 --*

I had to laugh at your comment about the freeze-dried apples!  I couldn't agree more!  I thought they were weird and had an odd texture -- styrofoam is a good comparison.  Really, they should only be eaten in the event of a nuclear disaster or in the aftermath of an asteroid collision with Earth.  They remind me of the in-case-of-emergency foods I'd find at an Army supply store, to be included in a preparedness kit for a major earthquake in California....or something to be taken on the next manned space shuttle (if ever there is another one).

I'm so glad you posted your experience with the healthy treats from last year.  I last attended the MHP in 2011 (I wanted to go last year and didn't; I'm definitely going this year), and at that time the CMs did not seem to be handing out the baby carrots and apple slices freely.  It's interesting to read about what changed within a year's time.  It sounds like they got much more generous with the healthy snacks last year (maybe they received complaints from guests who wanted more of the healthy stuff??).

I could be content if I collected all Nestle Crunch, M&M's, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, Twix, Kit Kats, Milky Way and a few Snickers -- and then a bunch of carrots and apples too.  I can do without all of the Tootsie products, the Almond Joy and Mounds, Butterfinger, gumdrops, tart candy and other odd candies of unknown origin.

You're absolutely right -- one of the best things about the MHP is being able to use all of that candy on Halloween night, to hand out to trick or treaters.  I think a lot of people do that.  Let's face it -- there is enough candy to go around at the MHP for the adults to keep some and for them to hand out to kids on Halloween night!

Between myself and Liza/funatdisney, when we went to the MHP in 2011 I think our collective stash of candy was closer to 15 pounds too.  Maybe even a little less than that because we didn't get the 'close-out candy' that the CMs foist on the guests as they leave at the end of the party.  Liza was packing hers into a purse/bag after the freebie bag filled up, and I was filling up one of those light-up twinkly tote bags that you can buy at DL.  We stopped at every single treat trail and station except for the one at the French Market -- which I would have stopped at, except I somehow missed it!


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

With all the talk about candy, I thought you might like to see what we got last year! This was from party night 29th October. We also went Halloween night too, but as we couldn't bring all the candy back to Australia, we didn't do any trick or treating that night and just got as many pics as possible with as many characters as possible!

Yum!!!! Plus,we don't get most of these things over here.....................I actually loved the little carrots!!! ( none of those in the pic though, I ate them alll! )


----------



## pigby

Sherry E said:


> *rowan1813 --*
> 
> 
> I could be content if I collected all Nestle Crunch, M&M's, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, Twix, Kit Kats, Milky Way and a few Snickers -- and then a bunch of carrots and apples too.  I can do without all of the Tootsie products, the Almond Joy and Mounds, Butterfinger, gumdrops, tart candy and other odd candies of unknown origin.



Do you know what - it's the stuff like Almond Joy etc that we want as we can't get this stuff at home - we can get the Twix, Kit kats etc and everything on your must have list at home (maybe apart from Reese's Butter Cups) - maybe we should go trick or treating together and split the stash


----------



## Lucrezia

OK, so I have a question. We're be at the DLR from the 21st through the 26th or 27th, during the time when three parties are held on that Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. Would doing all three be overkill? I'm kind of tempted, because I don't want to miss anything, but is there enough to do and is it worth it to go three times? TIA


----------



## mom2me

So I'm probably the only one disappointed that they are starting the parties in the 27  .  That is our last day and was really hoping to see the fireworks and Fantasmic as we are not going to the party.  Any chance they might do the shows on another night between Tuesday and Thursday?


----------



## SueTGGR

Lucrezia said:


> OK, so I have a question. We're be at the DLR from the 21st through the 26th or 27th, during the time when three parties are held on that Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. Would doing all three be overkill? I'm kind of tempted, because I don't want to miss anything, but is there enough to do and is it worth it to go three times? TIA



I have been to a lot of these parties. I think I have missed one year. Anyway, my opinion is you would probably not want to go to all 3 unless you wanted to do that instead of using park hoppers that day. You could use one party to do the trick or treat stations, one night to hit all the rides as many times as you want and the other night for all the pictures, parade (sorry...cavalcade and fireworks? I just don't think it is enough to take up all 3 nights parties. Just me, though


----------



## SueTGGR

I can say the best thing we ever did for these parties is to have DH wear a backpack. Plan on at least 5 pounds of candy per person. That has been our take each year for the last 3-4 years and we don't rush from spot to spot and probably hit 80% of the stations. But we use the bags they hand out and when they get about 1/2 full we dump it into the backpack. You can put separate zip locks if people are particular about keeping "their" candy. We tried to be more like Halloween one year and tried to use pillow cases and my hand was killing me near the end trying to grip my bag. And the stuff nobody likes? Save for the trick or treaters that come to your door! We have not had to buy candy the last 2 Halloweens!  
As far as the healthy treats, I agree with the freeze dried apples, in fact I found a package hiding in the spot we have quick snacks in, just the other day from last Halloween. Nobody likes them at all We always see carrots, raisins and the dried cranberry things (cranraisins?). We usually will get a few even if we don't ask. But near the end of the night it is good to eat a few carrots if you have been eating candy all night. 
I'm a little bummed as it looks like even though we are DVC we are going on a night that everybody pays full price (Friday Oct 11th) but at least not the 2 Halloween nights!
Later,
Sue


----------



## PixiDustDears

My family and I actually liked the dried apples.  :hides face:  lol


----------



## lisalu1970

Hi there
This thread is an invaluable source of information.  We are very excited to be able to attend the Halloween Party this year.  Coming from Australia, Halloween is a real novelty for our children as it is not so widely celebrated here.
Anyhow, from what I have read food availability is a little more limited during the party.  We are actually planning to do the lunch at Ariels Grotto on the day of the party so probably looking for more snack type food in the evening.  Are the food carts still normally open during the party?  Thinking more like pretzels, churros etc for snacks so that we dont waste time sitting down to eat during the party.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sherry E

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> With all the talk about candy, I thought you might like to see what we got last year! This was from party night 29th October. We also went Halloween night too, but as we couldn't bring all the candy back to Australia, we didn't do any trick or treating that night and just got as many pics as possible with as many characters as possible!
> 
> Yum!!!! Plus,we don't get most of these things over here.....................I actually loved the little carrots!!! ( none of those in the pic though, I ate them alll! )



*Minnie Sue Oz --*

Thank you so much for posting the candy photo in this thread!  I see that you got some Hershey chocolates in there.  I am pretty sure that I didn't get any Hershey bars in my treat bag at all in 2011, and I thought it was odd because other things in the Hershey family -- like Reese's Peanut Butter Cups -- were in the bag.

I love the little carrots too!  And I love the fresh apple slices (just not the freeze-dried ones).  Basically, the cost of produce in most grocery stores in my area can be pretty high at times.  And when certain things are on sale there is a tendency to over-buy them to 'stock up,' which can sometimes be difficult if you don't store the produce the right way and it spoils.

So if the Disney folks want to hand me free apple slices and carrots, I will surely take them and eat every last one!  




pigby said:


> Do you know what - it's the stuff like Almond Joy etc that we want as we can't get this stuff at home - we can get the Twix, Kit kats etc and everything on your must have list at home (maybe apart from Reese's Butter Cups) - maybe we should go trick or treating together and split the stash



*pigby --*

I would happily go trick-or-treating with and hand over all of my Almond Joy and Butterfingers to you!  I hate to see any candy go to waste, and I think a lot of people end up leaving their unwanted pieces in the park -- on benches, on top of trash cans, etc.  If the CMs find that candy they have to throw it out.  They can't put it back in the candy supply because they have to treat it as 'used' even if it is unopened.  They cannot be sure that no one has tampered with it.  So there are probably many pieces that end up going to waste because people don't want them or cannot carry them home.

When I was a child, part of the fun of trick-or-treating was to trade candy with the other kids in the group so we all got what we wanted (more or less)!  I don't know if kids these days trade?  My trick-or-treating days (not counting the MHP) are long gone!

I had no idea that there were no Almond Joy or Mounds in the U.K.!  I knew that some of our candy was not available in other countries -- or it is called something different than what we call it here -- but I wasn't sure which ones were not available.  I wouldn't have expected Twix and Kit Kat to be available there, but I would have expected Reese's Peanut Butter Cups to be available!  No Reese's, eh?

You know, one thing I love about seasonal candy (and I don't know if they do this in the U.K.) is that the main brands (Mars, Nestle, Hershey) come out with special holiday varieties/colors/shapes for all of their popular items.  So, for example, for Easter the stores carry Nestle Crunch Eggs, 3 Musketeers bunnies, Dove eggs and bunnies, etc..  For Valentine's Day, there are various heart-shaped items and M&Ms dressed as Cupid.  Christmas, of course, yields a cornucopia of chocolate Santas, bells and Reese's Peanut Butter Trees.  For Halloween,we can find white chocolate candy corn M&Ms, Reese's Peanut Butter Pumpkins, Hershey Pumpkins, and other "harvest"-themed packaging.  Do you have that sort of seasonal packaging in the U.K., for any holiday?

I wish that DLR would hand out the fun seasonal candy, but I suspect they buy their candy for the MHP months in advance, before the seasonal stuff has gone on sale.  I just thought it would be fun for some of our international visitors who don't really celebrate Halloween to be able to collect Reese's Peanut Butter Pumpkins or white chocolate candy corn M&Ms!




Lucrezia said:


> OK, so I have a question. We're be at the DLR from the 21st through the 26th or 27th, during the time when three parties are held on that Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. Would doing all three be overkill? I'm kind of tempted, because I don't want to miss anything, but is there enough to do and is it worth it to go three times? TIA



*Lucrezia --*

I agree with what SueTGGR said about spreading out your activities.  I don't really think that 3 nights are necessary, but because there are different things to focus on you could devote one night each to those things.  As Sue mentioned, devote one night to collecting candy and looking in shops for Halloween souvenirs or goodies.  Maybe devote another night to hitting the rides.  A third night could go for hitting all of the character photo spots, and watching the cavalcade/fireworks.  But 3 nights would be 15 hours of the MHP -- that could be overkill for some folks.  I'm not sure.  It probably depends on the individual.

I have often thought that I, personally, need 2 nights -- one night to take photos (for this thread and for my TRs!), shop and maybe hit the character lines, and another night to collect candy, watch fireworks and the cavalcade.  I don't know if I could do 3 nights in one year, but maybe.





mom2me said:


> So I'm probably the only one disappointed that they are starting the parties in the 27  .  That is our last day and was really hoping to see the fireworks and Fantasmic as we are not going to the party.  Any chance they might do the shows on another night between Tuesday and Thursday?



*mom2me --*

Yikes.  That is not good.  I can see why you were hoping for that 9/30 start date.  I don't know what the likelihood of anything like F! or the fireworks running on Thursday would be.  Probably not high, if they were not running on Thursdays last year.

I think that Disney should make up for the blunder of printing 9/30 as the start date of the MHP by offering F! or fireworks on Thurs., 9/26.  I don't think they will, but they should!  As I mentioned to Erin in the comments under her Halloween Time Disney Parks Blog, there were probably some people planning their trips around the start date being 9/30 because that is what was released in _Backstage Pass_!  There were some people who wanted the 9/30 start date and some who did not, but either way they were counting on it being the start of the MHP.  The fact that 9/30 is not even in the line-up of MHP dates at all is mind-boggling to me, let alone the fact that it's not the start date.  (And not even a "Whoops!  We goofed," comment from anyone at Disney about this!)




SueTGGR said:


> I have been to a lot of these parties. I think I have missed one year. Anyway, my opinion is you would probably not want to go to all 3 unless you wanted to do that instead of using park hoppers that day. You could use one party to do the trick or treat stations, one night to hit all the rides as many times as you want and the other night for all the pictures, parade (sorry...cavalcade and fireworks? I just don't think it is enough to take up all 3 nights parties. Just me, though



*SueTGGR --*

Good advice!




SueTGGR said:


> I can say the best thing we ever did for these parties is to have DH wear a backpack. Plan on at least 5 pounds of candy per person. That has been our take each year for the last 3-4 years and we don't rush from spot to spot and probably hit 80% of the stations. But we use the bags they hand out and when they get about 1/2 full we dump it into the backpack. You can put separate zip locks if people are particular about keeping "their" candy. We tried to be more like Halloween one year and tried to use pillow cases and my hand was killing me near the end trying to grip my bag. And the stuff nobody likes? Save for the trick or treaters that come to your door! We have not had to buy candy the last 2 Halloweens!
> As far as the healthy treats, I agree with the freeze dried apples, in fact I found a package hiding in the spot we have quick snacks in, just the other day from last Halloween. Nobody likes them at all We always see carrots, raisins and the dried cranberry things (cranraisins?). We usually will get a few even if we don't ask. But near the end of the night it is good to eat a few carrots if you have been eating candy all night.
> I'm a little bummed as it looks like even though we are DVC we are going on a night that everybody pays full price (Friday Oct 11th) but at least not the 2 Halloween nights!
> Later,
> Sue



*SueTGGR --*

I knew there had to be more of us out there who are not fond of those freeze-dried apples!  The real, fresh apple slices they give out I am fine with, but those freeze-dried pieces are odd.

Yes, Craisins are given out too.  I don't particulary like those but I will eat them if they're there.  I am not a big raisin person either, but I will eat them if I get them.

Now if there were a way to convince Disney to start handing out their delicious, juicy pineapple spears at the MHP, I'd be all over that idea!!





PixiDustDears said:


> My family and I actually liked the dried apples.  :hides face:  lol



*PixiDustDears --*

Well, there is something for everyone!  Maybe those dried apples are a love it/hate it sort of thing!  While I am handing over my Almond Joys and Butterfingers to pigby, I would gladly give you all of my freeze-dried apples too!




lisalu1970 said:


> Hi there
> This thread is an invaluable source of information.  We are very excited to be able to attend the Halloween Party this year.  Coming from Australia, Halloween is a real novelty for our children as it is not so widely celebrated here.
> Anyhow, from what I have read food availability is a little more limited during the party.  We are actually planning to do the lunch at Ariels Grotto on the day of the party so probably looking for more snack type food in the evening.  Are the food carts still normally open during the party?  Thinking more like pretzels, churros etc for snacks so that we dont waste time sitting down to eat during the party.
> Thanks in advance



*lisalu --*

Welcome!  I'm so glad you joined us, and I'm happy that the thread has been of help to you.  

I _think_ that some of the carts are open during the party, if I recall correctly, as are some of the counter service places (like Coke Corner, for example).  You should have no problem finding snacks to munch on during the party.  You will even find some special treats sold at the party that may not be available in the daytime too, so look for those.

I have heard from many of our members over the years that Halloween is almost non-existent in Australia -- or at least, it's just not quite the celebration that it is here!  I don't think I had any idea that Halloween was mostly an American celebratory thing until I joined this board several years ago.  I think I just assumed that Halloween was celebrated almost everywhere.

What's interesting is that Halloween has actually become a much bigger deal here in the U.S. too, over the last decade or two!  It's now become the second most marketable, money-making holiday in America, and it essentially has its own full 'season.'  

Halloween was always a favorite holiday of mine (second only to Christmas) as a child but, for example, we would never see traces of Halloween items popping up in stores in September, let alone in August, back then!  There was no pumpkin pie limited edition ice cream when I was a kid!  Now, that kind of thing happens every year.  

Not only that, but folks who prefer Halloween to Christmas -- or who just love to celebrate Halloween in general -- are now going all out with their Halloween displays every year, and more people are hosting their own haunted houses.  There are more 'paid event' haunts (haunted hay rides, mazes, boat rides, etc.) than ever before, all across the country.  All of the theme parks (at least in Southern California) have special Halloween events.  And there are fun Halloween specials on the Travel Channel and HGTV all about the elaborate Halloween activities and decorations, to rival all of the "Christmas lights" specials that air in November and December!  Halloween has really, really become a big deal in America.

Of course, I don't mind because I still love Halloween.  Even if I do nothing all season but wander around and admire other people's creative costumes and displays, I still love the season.  It doesn't bother me that signs of Halloween start appearing in August, and that Disneyland starts its Halloween Time season in September!  Although...I did notice that on another board (coughcoughcoughMiceChatcoughcoughcough) quite a few people were complaining about Halloween Time starting in September.

I say, why not start Halloween Time in September and extend the fun?  Why should the Halloween fun be limited to 4 weeks in October, or whatever?  Having a longer season allows for people from other states and countries to have the chance to get here to Disneyland to celebrate with us!!


----------



## SueTGGR

lisalu1970 said:


> Hi there
> This thread is an invaluable source of information.  We are very excited to be able to attend the Halloween Party this year.  Coming from Australia, Halloween is a real novelty for our children as it is not so widely celebrated here.
> Anyhow, from what I have read food availability is a little more limited during the party.  We are actually planning to do the lunch at Ariels Grotto on the day of the party so probably looking for more snack type food in the evening.  Are the food carts still normally open during the party?  Thinking more like pretzels, churros etc for snacks so that we dont waste time sitting down to eat during the party.
> Thanks in advance


 I know the popcorn carts and such are open!



Anyone getting an early word on a new design on the popcorn buckets? I would love to add to my collection! 
Later,
Sue


----------



## SueTGGR

In case anyone wanted to see the little bags from last year, here they are with our collection of candy. We didn't get to as many stations as we wanted as our pre-teen son thinks it is all lame. We are taking my sister this time so even if we have to dump him in the hotel (yea! DVC) and go back we will!!!


----------



## mom2me

Thanks Sherry E for your comment.  I was bummed, but then I talked to my DH and we decided to go a week earlier 9/16 - 21.  We still get to see all the Fall decorations and stuff and we will hopefully get to see Fantasmic! on Friday night.  Yes that was a BIG oops on Disney to print that they were going to start the parties on the 30th and then change to the 27th.  I'm sure many people were like us and were planning around the party dates.


----------



## figment_jii

I sorted the candy when I got back to the hotel (first party last year)...lot's of yummy candy, but _lots_ of tootsie rolls...I'm still trying to give those away to my co-workers...


----------



## Sherry E

*Sue, figment_jii, and anyone else here who wants to comment --
*
I'm curious to know your thoughts about what I was saying to lisalu1970 above, regarding the early start of Halloween Time season at DLR, and the early appearance of Halloween-related items in our stores much earlier than they used to appear when we were all kids.

Are you more in the camp of (seemingly) the MiceChat folks in that Halloween Time should not start in September, or is there anyone who agrees with me that there is absolutely no harm in extending the fun and merriment and having a longer season?

Personally, I don't see why we have to be limited to celebrating something for a time frame that is deemed acceptable by other people.  Why can't Halloween 'season' (in or out of Disneyland) start in September, since that's when Fall starts anyway?  Why not?  It's a fun, happy, festive time -- it's not like we all have to walk on a bed of rusty nails.  Who doesn't want to extend the fun?

I know of some folks who get away with having "birthday weeks" and even "birthday months," in which they receive assorted Happy Birthday wishes, cards and gifts all during that time frame.  If people can do that, why can't we kick off Halloween a little early?

I mean, I certainly remember when any signs of Halloween did not appear anywhere until October (in the Jurassic days of my youth), but I also don't mind one bit that now I begin to see pumpkins and scarecrows and other Halloween decor hitting the store shelves in August!  It doesn't hurt anything -- people can ignore it or choose to buy into it.  I'd rather bring on the fun sooner than later!  Enough of this Summer nonsense.  We're only a couple of weeks into Summer and I am over it already!  It's time for Autumn to arrive!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am with you on this one. Here in the UK Halloween is not as big a deal as it is in the USA, but after I have experienced it twice in the USA, it has rapidly become my favourite holiday. Especially with it being so truly magical at Disneyland, I feel that it is a great idea to start the season in September so that as many people as possible get to experience this.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

mom2me said:


> Thanks Sherry E for your comment.  I was bummed, but then I talked to my DH and we decided to go a week earlier 9/16 - 21.  We still get to see all the Fall decorations and stuff and we will hopefully get to see Fantasmic! on Friday night.  Yes that was a BIG oops on Disney to print that they were going to start the parties on the 30th and then change to the 27th.  I'm sure many people were like us and were planning around the party dates.



*mom2me --*

Oh, that's great!  I'm glad that you changed dates.  You should definitely be able to see F! and fireworks (the non-Halloween fireworks) during your trip.  And you'll be able to see all of the Halloween decorations (be sure to check out the wonderful carved character pumpkins at the Halloween Carnival and the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree when it is lit up at night).

I'm really annoyed at Disney for printing that 9/30 date in the _BP_ magazine.  They are usually good about not releasing any dates in any official Disney publication until they are confirmed and set in stone (usually we have to wait forever to get the dates).  This was the first time that I can recall in which they put a date in an official publication, only to have it be totally wrong!  (I can only hope that the Tuesday, 11/12 start date of the holiday season is correct -- that was also printed in the _BP_ newsletter -- because those of us who are also involved in the Christmas Superthread are under the assumption that is the start date!)




figment_jii said:


> I sorted the candy when I got back to the hotel (first party last year)...lot's of yummy candy, but _lots_ of tootsie rolls...I'm still trying to give those away to my co-workers...




*figment_jii --*

You are not kidding about that!  There are a lot of Tootsie Roll products at the MHP -- Tootsie Pops; fruit-flavored Tootsie Rolls; regular-sized Tootsie Rolls; long & slender Tootsie Rolls; miniature bar-shaped Tootsie Rolls; and probably others I am forgetting!  They are abundant!


----------



## TheZue

Sherry E said:


> Sue, figment_jii, and anyone else here who wants to comment --
> 
> I'm curious to know your thoughts about what I was saying to lisalu1970 above, regarding the early start of Halloween Time season at DLR, and the early appearance of Halloween-related items in our stores much earlier than they used to appear when we were all kids.
> 
> Are you more in the camp of (seemingly) the MiceChat folks in that Halloween Time should not start in September, or is there anyone who agrees with me that there is absolutely no harm in extending the fun and merriment and having a longer season?
> 
> Personally, I don't see why we have to be limited to celebrating something for a time frame that is deemed acceptable by other people.  Why can't Halloween 'season' (in or out of Disneyland) start in September, since that's when Fall starts anyway?  Why not?  It's a fun, happy, festive time -- it's not like we all have to walk on a bed of rusty nails.  Who doesn't want to extend the fun?
> 
> I know of some folks who get away with having "birthday weeks" and even "birthday months," in which they receive assorted Happy Birthday wishes, cards and gifts all during that time frame.  If people can do that, why can't we kick off Halloween a little early?
> 
> I mean, I certainly remember when any signs of Halloween did not appear anywhere until October (in the Jurassic days of my youth), but I also don't mind one bit that now I begin to see pumpkins and scarecrows and other Halloween decor hitting the store shelves in August!  It doesn't hurt anything -- people can ignore it or choose to buy into it.  I'd rather bring on the fun sooner than later!  Enough of this Summer nonsense.  We're only a couple of weeks into Summer and I am over it already!  It's time for Autumn to arrive!



I don't have a problem with it. In the US it isn't like it's overstepping an earlier holiday or anything. There is so much demand for it I'm glad they stretch it out a little instead of cramming everyone in during a smaller season. One of my Facebook friends posted that Costco got Halloween stuff in today, that is pushing it. What bugs me is that Christmas starts replacing Halloween decor before the 31st.


----------



## figment_jii

I like the Halloween season starting in mid-September, at least from a theme park point of view.  That gives lots of people the chance to visits and enjoy the festivities and decorations.  I'm not as sure I'd be happy if my neighbor put out their Halloween lights in mid-September...it's the difference between a theme park and "normal" life to me.  Disneyland/Disney World are meant to be fun places that celebrate the season (whichever season it may be).  So, I'm okay with Halloween starting in mid-September at DLR/WDW.

As for the merchandising side, I suppose it's like most anything else, retailers like to extend the shopping season.  So if folks will buy Halloween merchandise in September, they'll put it out in September.  And that's okay with me, partially because there is no other holiday to compete with.  (I kind of feel sorry for Thanksgiving because it often gets overshadowed by Christmas.)  It's a long time between 4th of July and Halloween.  Between those, there really aren't any holidays that folks decorate their houses.  So why not celebrate the start of fall (and hopefully cooler weather) as soon as possible!  

As for the growth in Halloween, I think there are a couple of reasons.  Mainly, non-children are getting in on it.  Adults (and teens), perhaps remembering the fun of their childhoods, are still going to Halloween parties or decorating their houses.  They are more likely to have money (children might have their allowance, but that probably doesn't buy as much as a working adult can afford), and so they can decorate and buy other Halloween items, which in turns fuels the market to make more things and bring them out earlier. 

Second reason, the general interest in "scary" and "ghostly" has increased over the years (I don't mean just the vampire/Harry Potter influences).  That has given rise to the haunted houses, ghost stories, etc.  When one was popular, they gave rise to copies, which spread.  So the industry grows.  Things like MNSSHP and Universal Horror Nights co-existing because they appeal to two different types of audiences: the cute-spooky and the horror-scary lovers.

I might begin to wonder if we start seeing Halloween in August in DLR/WDW, but at this point, mid-September is okay with me.  Summer is over and the next thing to look forward to is Halloween.


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am with you on this one. Here in the UK Halloween is not as big a deal as it is in the USA, but after I have experienced it twice in the USA, it has rapidly become my favourite holiday. Especially with it being so truly magical at Disneyland, I feel that it is a great idea to start the season in September so that as many people as possible get to experience this.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

Yes, exactly!  Having a longer season that starts in September allows for more people to have a chance to enjoy it, especially those who come from places outside of California and who have to set aside a block of time to travel.  

Also, it is good business for Disney to do it this way -- by starting Halloween Time in September, they attract more people to the parks in those last couple of weeks of the month than there would have been otherwise.  That part of September used to be pretty slow in the old days -- and it's not that it is super crazy/New Year's Eve-busy in September now, but there are certainly more people visiting the park(s) at that time than there used to be -- because Halloween Time gives them a reason to go.

Plus, even outside of Disneyland, I just don't see a problem with pumpkins and other Halloween-related things popping up in September, around the start of Fall.  I don't even mind seeing the stuff in my stores in August!  I know that some folks probably think that's pushing it, but what harm does it do, really?  It makes me happy to see it -- it's a sure sign that Halloween is coming, and it leaves a good couple of months to enjoy the anticipation and excitement!  I kind of like having extra time to really be able to appreciate the seasonal decorations, etc., instead of just starting the celebration 2 weeks before Halloween and then it's over in day!

Yes, in the interest of full disclosure, I am also one of those people who loves seeing Christmas stuff pop up early too -- I have absolutely no problem seeing Christmas stuff start to appear on the store shelves right at the end of October or as soon as November begins.  I know, I know.  Most people do not feel that way, and they feel there should be a ban on Christmas stuff until Thanksgiving has passed (which would be after 11/28 this year -- and that's way too late for some folks to start putting up their extensive, elaborate Christmas lights and displays!).

As much as I, personally, adore Christmas stuff and can't get enough of it all through November and December, I can totally understand why others dread it and why the mere sight of a Santa-shaped place mat in late October will send them screaming into the night.  It's the pressure.  The stress.  It's knowing that they have to start planning, buying, decorating, baking, traveling, wrapping, etc., and it's daunting.

In the case of Halloween, however, there isn't as much pressure.  If you wouldn't have started decorating your house until October anyway, there is no need to start decorating it just because you see pumpkins at the grocery store in August!  If you wouldn't have bought your candy until October, don't buy it until October.  If you don't celebrate Halloween, then just ignore the pumpkins, ghosts and scarecrows in various store window displays!

I don't know.  I guess I was just kind of surprised that the MiceChat folks seemed to be anti-Halloween Time in September.  To me, it's just more fun, extended for a longer period of time.  And there are really only certain areas of Disneyland that are decorated anyway.  There are a lot of areas that are not decorated at all, so there is plenty of non-Halloween space for other people to enjoy.  Heck, DCA is practically not even involved in the celebration at all anymore (unless something changes this year)!  That's a whole park that has almost no traces of Halloween at all (I'm thinking that "Frankenweenie" won't return this year??).


----------



## TheZue

Sometimes it seems they are anti a lot of things at Micechat. They over think things. It is more of a hardcore fan site. I love reading there though.


----------



## redheadtove

Ok... so I have been reading the boards on this thread and I'm so excited to be going to the Halloween Party this year because Halloween is my favorite holiday... I love it more then Christmas!!!  

So my question is, for the trick or treating part of the party do they supply bags? I have seen some pictures with bags so I was wondering if they were supplied or did I have to purchase them? If I have to buy it, fine... but if I don't that would be much better.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sherry E

TheZue said:


> I don't have a problem with it. In the US it isn't like it's overstepping an earlier holiday or anything. There is so much demand for it I'm glad they stretch it out a little instead of cramming everyone in during a smaller season. One of my Facebook friends posted that Costco got Halloween stuff in today, that is pushing it. What bugs me is that Christmas starts replacing Halloween decor before the 31st.



*TheZue --*

Okay...where does your Facebook friend live?  That even tops my area of L.A., in which signs of Halloween start to slowly appear in August (but they don't get really Halloween-heavy until September)!  I have not seen anything Halloween-related so far this month (though now I will be looking!).

I suppose that the bigger Halloween becomes as a reason for people to decorate, have parties, travel, etc., the earlier we will see seasonal items on the shelves.

Can you imagine how busy (non-stop) DLR would be if Disney suddenly decided to condense their Halloween Time festivities into 2 or 3 weeks?  Eek!  I don't even want to think about it.  It's actually better for all of us that they start it in September, because the crowds can spread out a bit more and not pack into the parks over a shorter window of time.

I can understand the Christmas stuff popping up before 10/31, because it is such a major holiday that so many people have to do so many things for (they don't feel as obligated to do things for Halloween), and often it requires lots and lots of preparation.  Many of those people who run the really elaborate light/decorations displays on their homes have to start putting them up in September to be done by Thanksgiving.  

At the same time, the fact that Christmas stuff shows up early seems to have a counter-intuitive effect on the people who could benefit from getting that jump start!  It tends to scare them off and make them not want to deal with it rather than dive in and take advantage of the early sales and offers!




figment_jii said:


> I like the Halloween season starting in mid-September, at least from a theme park point of view.  That gives lots of people the chance to visits and enjoy the festivities and decorations.  I'm not as sure I'd be happy if my neighbor put out their Halloween lights in mid-September...it's the difference between a theme park and "normal" life to me.  Disneyland/Disney World are meant to be fun places that celebrate the season (whichever season it may be).  So, I'm okay with Halloween starting in mid-September at DLR/WDW.
> 
> As for the merchandising side, I suppose it's like most anything else, retailers like to extend the shopping season.  So if folks will buy Halloween merchandise in September, they'll put it out in September.  And that's okay with me, partially because there is no other holiday to compete with.  (I kind of feel sorry for Thanksgiving because it often gets overshadowed by Christmas.)  It's a long time between 4th of July and Halloween.  Between those, there really aren't any holidays that folks decorate their houses.  So why not celebrate the start of fall (and hopefully cooler weather) as soon as possible!
> 
> As for the growth in Halloween, I think there are a couple of reasons.  Mainly, non-children are getting in on it.  Adults (and teens), perhaps remembering the fun of their childhoods, are still going to Halloween parties or decorating their houses.  They are more likely to have money (children might have their allowance, but that probably doesn't buy as much as a working adult can afford), and so they can decorate and buy other Halloween items, which in turns fuels the market to make more things and bring them out earlier.
> 
> Second reason, the general interest in "scary" and "ghostly" has increased over the years (I don't mean just the vampire/Harry Potter influences).  That has given rise to the haunted houses, ghost stories, etc.  When one was popular, they gave rise to copies, which spread.  So the industry grows.  Things like MNSSHP and Universal Horror Nights co-existing because they appeal to two different types of audiences: the cute-spooky and the horror-scary lovers.
> 
> I might begin to wonder if we start seeing Halloween in August in DLR/WDW, but at this point, mid-September is okay with me.  Summer is over and the next thing to look forward to is Halloween.



*figment_jii --*

You bring up some excellent points.  One of them is the different types of Halloween celebrations/decor -- there is the horror/scary/gory stuff (like the chainsaw-wielding maniacs on the loose at Universal), and the light/fun/cute/whimsical/playful stuff (like the giant Mickey pumpkin in Town Square at DL).  Both styles of Halloween fun are very popular, but with the vampire/zombie mania that has swept the nation in recent years, there seems to be a vast market for darker fare.

If I'm not mistaken, the whole "haunt industry" is huge business.

Even pre-vampire/zombie craze, there were places like the House of Shock in New Orleans that attracted large crowds.  But now there are more haunted cruises (there's even one that sails out of Newport Beach!), haunted houses, haunted hay rides, haunted prisons, creepy corn mazes, etc., than ever before --  all complete with assorted monsters and otherworldly beings jumping out at the guests or chasing them down!  The special effects, costume and make-up people are working non-stop during the Halloween season.

I suppose that the more popular a season becomes and the more ways there are to celebrate it, it becomes necessary to 'start' the season earlier.  There were not as many Halloween options when I was a kid other than the occasional costume party or just plain old trick-or-treating, so back then it wasn't necessary to start it in September or put the white chocolate candy corn M&Ms on the shelf in August!

While I might be a little wary if I see Halloween stuff in the stores now (like TheZue's friend saw at Costco), I am fully expecting it next month!


----------



## rowan1813

redheadtove said:


> Ok... so I have been reading the boards on this thread and I'm so excited to be going to the Halloween Party this year because Halloween is my favorite holiday... I love it more then Christmas!!!
> 
> So my question is, for the trick or treating part of the party do they supply bags? I have seen some pictures with bags so I was wondering if they were supplied or did I have to purchase them? If I have to buy it, fine... but if I don't that would be much better.
> 
> Thanks in advance



They do supply little bags for trick-or-treating; you can see them in a picture that was posted above by *SueTGGR*. However, they are not very big at all and if your goal is to get more than just the amount of candy that is posted in the picture above, I would highly recommend bringing another bag. Like I said previously, my BFF brought her backpack and that served her well. So any bag that you might have lying around would be good. The CMs are just so generous with the candy it is very easy to exceed the limit that the little free bags will hold. 

Hope you have a fantastic time!! BFF and I completely enjoyed it last year and we are going back this year with her sister (and my friend).


----------



## TheZue

redheadtove said:


> Ok... so I have been reading the boards on this thread and I'm so excited to be going to the Halloween Party this year because Halloween is my favorite holiday... I love it more then Christmas!!!
> 
> So my question is, for the trick or treating part of the party do they supply bags? I have seen some pictures with bags so I was wondering if they were supplied or did I have to purchase them? If I have to buy it, fine... but if I don't that would be much better.
> 
> Thanks in advance



They are Tiny...like when you order a breakfast meal at McDonalds tiny. Bring a large bag or two to dump them into. If you get like four of the bags of dried apples it'll be full. Last year we had a mountain of candy, we gave a ton of it away at Halloween.


----------



## Sherry E

redheadtove said:


> Ok... so I have been reading the boards on this thread and I'm so excited to be going to the Halloween Party this year because Halloween is my favorite holiday... I love it more then Christmas!!!
> 
> So my question is, for the trick or treating part of the party do they supply bags? I have seen some pictures with bags so I was wondering if they were supplied or did I have to purchase them? If I have to buy it, fine... but if I don't that would be much better.
> 
> Thanks in advance



*redheadtove --*

You will get a little plastic bag with handles (like the one in SueTGGR's photo above) when you enter the party, give the Cast Member your ticket, get your wristband, etc.  It does not hold very much candy, if you plan on stopping at a lot of the treat trails/stations.  This is why most people either bring or buy additional bags.  If you only plan to stop at one or two stations, that giveaway bag will be fine.

There are usually some Halloween tote bags sold (with the general idea of using them for candy and souvenirs at the party) in the shops throughout the season.  There may be a cheaper bag that is in the $5 range.  There are also twinkly, light-up bags (you press a button and they twinkle) which cost around $10 (give or take a dollar), and they have an 'evil-looking' Mickey on the front of them.  The $10 bags could be green and black or orange and black.  I got the green and black bag in 2011, but I think that last year's version of the twinkly tote bag was orange and black.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can second this. On my first party, I only did three of the treat trails (Rivers of America, the treat trail in front of Pirates of the Caribbean and the Golden Horseshoe Saloon) and my bag that I had been given was full. For me that was plenty enough candy, but if I had been serious about this, I would have needed a bigger bag.

Corinna


----------



## twinspirit

Curious....what do they do to the attractions that close and then reopen for a themed event such as Halloween?


----------



## Susiesark

Lucrezia said:


> Funny, I was wondering basically the same thing! Anyone know?


 They allow plastic swords for pirate costumes so I would imagine they would allow other props that the Disney Store carries.


----------



## Susiesark

perlster said:


> AP holders may  a bit
> All of this must be labeled *unofficial* and subject to revision, but the source remains "highly credible".
> 
> 
> Advanced purchase is offered at a discount - namely, $51 for AP holders and $59 for others - on *most *nights.
> *No *such discount is offered on the last two nights in addition to Friday the 11th, 18th, and 25th


Where did you see this?  I'm a Deluxe AP and want to go 9/27, WHERE/HOW can I get my tickets for $51?  Thanks!


----------



## rowan1813

twinspirit said:


> Curious....what do they do to the attractions that close and then reopen for a themed event such as Halloween?




Haunted Mansion gets a NBC overlay which is pretty elaborate and extensive not only on the inside, but also on the outside of the ride building and through the queue. If you are a fan, then you will love this ride. I believe there are some pictures in the threads *SherryE* has linked at the beginning of this thread. 

Space Mountain gets a ghost-themed overlay but it is not as extensive as HM. The premise is is that you have been transported to a galaxy with a skeletal-like being chasing you. The music changes to a slightly more spooky theme and there are screens set up throughout the ride to show the skeletal being following your vehicles as you go through the tracks. Think more orange/red and black colors rather than the white/silver and black of the stars background it usually is.


----------



## Sherry E

Susiesark said:


> Where did you see this?  I'm a Deluxe AP and want to go 9/27, WHERE/HOW can I get my tickets for $51?  Thanks!



*Susiesark --*

The tickets aren't available to the AP holders until this coming Monday, July 8th.  Erin at the Parks Blog said she would update her Halloween Time Blog when the MHP page went up, and I assume it will have the info about official prices and where to order.

The AP holders will be able to order discounted tickets online, but most likely the Disney Visa and DVC people will have to call in and order tickets in order to get the discounts applied.  





rowan1813 said:


> Haunted Mansion gets a NBC overlay which is pretty elaborate and extensive not only on the inside, but also on the outside of the ride building and through the queue. If you are a fan, then you will love this ride. I believe there are some pictures in the threads *SherryE* has linked at the beginning of this thread.
> 
> Space Mountain gets a ghost-themed overlay but it is not as extensive as HM. The premise is is that you have been transported to a galaxy with a skeletal-like being chasing you. The music changes to a slightly more spooky theme and there are screens set up throughout the ride to show the skeletal being following your vehicles as you go through the tracks. Think more orange/red and black colors rather than the white/silver and black of the stars background it usually is.



*rowan1813 --*

I know the last time I tried to edit something in one of the posts on Page 1, I was having trouble.  I don't know if the DIS is wacky, or if my browser or computer is wacky.  So I don't know if I have the most complete HMH info on Page 1 yet.

*But*, I copied my Haunted Mansion Holiday info from my Christmas Superthread (see below)!!



​




Here are some links to info about Haunted Mansion Holiday -- in order from most recent to oldest, and also a couple from DIS Unplugged -- for anyone who has never seen it in person:



*Haunted Mansion Holiday*

"Behind the Scenes: Haunted Mansion Holiday Gingerbread House at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"From Haunted Mansion to Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 18th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Magical Makeover for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 14th, 2012 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"SNEAK PEEK: Jack's Gingerbread House Arrives at the Haunted Mansion in Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 20th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Celebrating 10 Years of Haunted Mansion Holidays at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 12th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Things You Might Not Know About Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 13th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Haunted Mansion Holiday Panorama" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 26th, 2010 by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort


(From DIS Unplugged)

"The Sights of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland" (October 29th, 2011, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Karlos Siqueiros - The Gingerbread Man" (October 12th, 2010, by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)


----------



## redheadtove

Sherry E said:


> *redheadtove --*
> 
> You will get a little plastic bag with handles (like the one in SueTGGR's photo above) when you enter the party, give the Cast Member your ticket, get your wristband, etc.  It does not hold very much candy, if you plan on stopping at a lot of the treat trails/stations.  This is why most people either bring or buy additional bags.  If you only plan to stop at one or two stations, that giveaway bag will be fine.
> 
> There are usually some Halloween tote bags sold (with the general idea of using them for candy and souvenirs at the party) in the shops throughout the season.  There may be a cheaper bag that is in the $5 range.  There are also twinkly, light-up bags (you press a button and they twinkle) which cost around $10 (give or take a dollar), and they have an 'evil-looking' Mickey on the front of them.  The $10 bags could be green and black or orange and black.  I got the green and black bag in 2011, but I think that last year's version of the twinkly tote bag was orange and black.



Thank you so much... I'm pretty sure I will be purchasing a good twinkle bag. I have a 9 yr old daughter who is beyond excited for trick or treating at Disneyland!!!


----------



## SueTGGR

To the discussion of Halloween starting too early...I have no problem with Disney starting it in September. I think any earlier and it might take away from it being a special thing. Having it in September lets them plan enough parties so that any one wanting to go, should be able to get there. But I agree that if my neighbors (us included) start the decorating any earlier than the 1st weekend of October they would be pushing it. There is a huge difference because I see my neighbors houses every day. Unfortunately and Fortunately, I don't see Disneyland every day. (I have a love/hate relationship with the greater LA area ) So, the early season and decorations don't bother me and if it bothers others then don't go, right?  I personally want Candy Corn Acres brought back 
Later!
Sue
I thought I posted it earlier today, OOPS!


----------



## Susiesark

My suggestion - get there early and try to find a locker.  Take a large bag, like the reusable bags sold at the Disney Store, then make trips to the locker.  We got 24 lbs. of goodies last year and it was killing the hands and arms carrying it.


----------



## siburdue

I am so happy that Disney made an error when they printed that the start of the MHP was on 09/30. I had already figured that the parties would start on 09/27, and so planned my trip around that date, and was a little disappointed that they weren't going to start until 09/30! Now I'm very happy   

Like many others, I think that Halloween time starts early so that it gives one plenty of choices in the time to go. I love to decorate for fall/Halloween, and don't feel it is too early to decorate inside my home at the end of September, so why not enjoy this theme at the parks during that same time frame?

However, I must say that last year I was annoyed to no end when I was at DLR during Halloween time and they were already putting snow on the castle and decorating New Orleans Square with xmas wreaths, ornaments, etc. Oh, and the train stations, too.  It really took away from the fall/Halloween feel, so I was sorely disappointed. I wonder if I am alone in this?

I also have another question, what types of food items and or other items are only available during MHP? I didn't notice anything different during the party last year, so maybe I'm just not observant? Hoping to get a heads up of the possibilities for this year, as I will be at the first party. 

Thanks

Sheri


----------



## seobaina

siburdue said:


> I am so happy that Disney made an error when they printed that the start of the MHP was on 09/30. I had already figured that the parties would start on 09/27, and so planned my trip around that date, and was a little disappointed that they weren't going to start until 09/30! Now I'm very happy



Helps me cause we can go now too. Just kinda threw all my plans out cause I was expecting them not to do it and now it'll be busy


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Susiesark --
> 
> The tickets aren't available to the AP holders until this coming Monday, July 8th.  Erin at the Parks Blog said she would update her Halloween Time Blog when the MHP page went up, and I assume it will have the info about official prices and where to order.
> 
> The AP holders will be able to order discounted tickets online, but most likely the Disney Visa and DVC people will have to call in and order tickets in order to get the discounts applied.
> 
> rowan1813 --
> 
> I know the last time I tried to edit something in one of the posts on Page 1, I was having trouble.  I don't know if the DIS is wacky, or if my browser or computer is wacky.  So I don't know if I have the most complete HMH info on Page 1 yet.
> 
> But, I copied my Haunted Mansion Holiday info from my Christmas Superthread (see below)!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some links to info about Haunted Mansion Holiday -- in order from most recent to oldest, and also a couple from DIS Unplugged -- for anyone who has never seen it in person:
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday
> 
> "Behind the Scenes: Haunted Mansion Holiday Gingerbread House at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print
> 
> "From Haunted Mansion to Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 18th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print
> 
> "Magical Makeover for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 14th, 2012 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort
> 
> "SNEAK PEEK: Jack's Gingerbread House Arrives at the Haunted Mansion in Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 20th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer
> 
> "Celebrating 10 Years of Haunted Mansion Holidays at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 12th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print
> 
> "Things You Might Not Know About Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 13th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print
> 
> "Haunted Mansion Holiday Panorama" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 26th, 2010 by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort
> 
> (From DIS Unplugged)
> 
> "The Sights of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland" (October 29th, 2011, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)
> 
> "Karlos Siqueiros - The Gingerbread Man" (October 12th, 2010, by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)



Thank you so much Sherry E for all the great info! I am subscribed so I can keep up when the MHP tickets go on sale.  

This thread keeps the excitement up, October will be here before we know it.....


----------



## Sherry E

redheadtove said:


> Thank you so much... I'm pretty sure I will be purchasing a good twinkle bag. I have a 9 yr old daughter who is beyond excited for trick or treating at Disneyland!!!



*redheadtove --*

You're welcome!  It's a lot of fun.  I think your daughter will love it!  

I like the locations of many of the treat trails (and remember that each trail has anywhere from 2-5 treat stations).  I don't know if it was this way last year, but in 2011 there were stations set up at the Halloween Round-Up (which will be called the Carnival at Halloween Time), which had no lines for treats.  I think that's because no one wanted to walk all the way back there to get candy!  I also like the treat trail at the Golden Horseshoe.  Even though that line looks very long, it moves quickly -- and there are extra Halloween decorations inside the building.  I like the trail at Pixie Hollow, because Pixie Hollow is pretty at night!

I think that many adults get a kick out of trick or treating at Disneyland, too!  It's one place where adults can dress up and be kids again, collecting candy and not being frowned upon!  In 'real life,' of course, we can't really do that.  In real life I would never knock on my neighbors' doors and ask for candy now, obviously (unless I had a child with me)!  So it's a way for adults to kind of relive a fun time of their youth or do something that they would not ordinarily be doing, just because it's Halloween Time at Disneyland!  The added bonus is that the adults can then take the candy and use it to hand out to kids who knock on their doors on Halloween night!



*From 2011:*




_This is the shiny orange $5.00-ish tote bag that was sold all over Disneyland in 2011, all season long (I'm sure there was an equivalent sold last year, with a different design)..._










_This is the twinkly tote bag I mentioned previously in its non-twinkly mode (it was in the range of $10.00-ish), but I think the 2012 version was orange and black..._








_Here it is in twinkle mode, at night..._











_People were also using Mickey pumpkin trick or treat buckets (not as much as the bags, though, probably because these are more cumbersome to pack in luggage)..._











SueTGGR said:


> To the discussion of Halloween starting too early...I have no problem with Disney starting it in September. I think any earlier and it might take away from it being a special thing. Having it in September lets them plan enough parties so that any one wanting to go, should be able to get there. But I agree that if my neighbors (us included) start the decorating any earlier than the 1st weekend of October they would be pushing it. There is a huge difference because I see my neighbors houses every day. Unfortunately and Fortunately, I don't see Disneyland every day. (I have a love/hate relationship with the greater LA area ) So, the early season and decorations don't bother me and if it bothers others then don't go, right?  I personally want Candy Corn Acres brought back
> Later!
> Sue
> I thought I posted it earlier today, OOPS!



*Sue -*

Yes, you make a very good point.  You see your neighbors' houses all the time, so if Halloween decor started popping up now, for example (hey, TheZue's friend saw Halloween stuff at Costco this month, so it could happen!), you would probably think they'd lost their minds!  Plus, it doesn't make any sense to put up Halloween stuff now, since we are basically in the 'season' of the more patriotic holidays (Memorial Day, July 4th, Labor Day).

I wouldn't personally mind seeing anything Halloween-related show up on houses right after Labor Day is over (even though the Halloween candy and treats will hit my stores next month!), because I will be sick of Summer by then.  But it probably makes more sense for people to hold off on the Halloween decorations until at least the first day of Fall (which is 9/22 this year).

Although, as I mentioned yesterday, these days there are more people than ever who go all out for Halloween, either in addition to going all out for Christmas or instead of going all out for Christmas.  For many folks, Halloween is their Christmas and they want to extend the celebration as long as possible.  They host their own parties, haunted houses for the neighborhood kids, pumpkin-carving events, etc.  I suppose those people need more time to get everything set up and operational, so it isn't practical for them to only get started on it in October.

For a place like Disneyland, they increase their attendance by extending Halloween Time into mid-September and giving more people the chance to experience everything, but they also do not start the actual parties until the end of September.  So far they have not made the leap and opted to have the parties when the season begins in mid-September, so it is sort of a gradual build-up, I think.

I just find it fascinating to observe how Halloween is becoming a bigger deal in general every year, and more people are doing more things for it.  I only wish Disneyland would do more for their Halloween Time season instead of less.  I don't think that what they have in Disneyland park is enough.  They should add more decorations.

And you know I definitely agree with you about Candy Corn Acres!  By now, Disney has probably given the giant candy corn props over to another park, but just simply having those set up in DCA at least made DCA feel like it was included in the Halloween Time celebration.





Susiesark said:


> My suggestion - get there early and try to find a locker.  Take a large bag, like the reusable bags sold at the Disney Store, then make trips to the locker.  We got 24 lbs. of goodies last year and it was killing the hands and arms carrying it.



*Susiesark --*

The locker is a good idea, as long as people don't mind going back and forth to the locker.  It's an especially good idea if you have anything else to put in the locker too (like souvenirs, a piece of a costume, a purse, or regular clothes, etc.).  

Another idea that some people have is to just start their candy collecting towards the end of the night, after they have done everything else, so that they don't have to carry the candy around throughout the whole party or stash it anywhere.  This way, they can leave after they are done collecting it.  





siburdue said:


> I am so happy that Disney made an error when they printed that the start of the MHP was on 09/30. I had already figured that the parties would start on 09/27, and so planned my trip around that date, and was a little disappointed that they weren't going to start until 09/30! Now I'm very happy
> 
> Like many others, I think that Halloween time starts early so that it gives one plenty of choices in the time to go. I love to decorate for fall/Halloween, and don't feel it is too early to decorate inside my home at the end of September, so why not enjoy this theme at the parks during that same time frame?
> 
> However, I must say that last year I was annoyed to no end when I was at DLR during Halloween time and they were already putting snow on the castle and decorating New Orleans Square with xmas wreaths, ornaments, etc. Oh, and the train stations, too.  It really took away from the fall/Halloween feel, so I was sorely disappointed. I wonder if I am alone in this?
> 
> I also have another question, what types of food items and or other items are only available during MHP? I didn't notice anything different during the party last year, so maybe I'm just not observant? Hoping to get a heads up of the possibilities for this year, as I will be at the first party.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sheri



*siburdue --*

I'm not sure about the party-specific treats, but I know that Disney has boasted of offering special party-specific goodies and souvenirs in the past.  I'm not certain that those items couldn't just be purchased in the non-party Halloween Time hours though.  They used to bring things out specifically for the party only, and I'm not sure if they still do.

I don't think you are alone at all in not liking to see Christmas stuff appear before Halloween!  In fact, I think your opinion is probably what the majority of people feel.  I think that I am the oddball who likes all holiday periods to be extended for as long as possible (including Halloween, Easter, all of them!) so I can enjoy them for as long as possible!

As I mentioned yesterday, in the interest of full disclosure I will confess to being a Christmas enthusiast.  I adore the holiday season in general (I enjoy all of the "fun" holidays), and it can't start to appear soon enough for me in some ways -- well, within reason.  I don't want to start hearing "Deck the Halls" on the radio in October, but I don't mind seeing bags of Christmas candy on the shelves in October!  I would prefer a clean division between Halloween and the holiday season, where signs of Christmas don't appear until November 1st -- but even that date is too early for most people.  So, it is what it is and I embrace it rather than resist it!

What's cool is that many Fall/Halloween-ish types of decorations can kind of transfer over into Thanksgiving decor, if you work the "harvest" aspect of it and leave out the ghosts, mummies and witches!  So I like to see a combo of harvest-y decorations mixed with rustic/country Christmas decor for a while, and then the transition into full-blown Christmas stuff.

Setting aside my own love of all things Christmas and excitement over seeing the first sign if it each year, I try to look at why Disney does things in a practical way.  That said, I think that the reason why Disneyland has to put the snow on the Castle and the ornaments up in NOS, etc., before October 31st, is simply a logistical/scheduling one.  

Quite honestly, Disney can get away with decorating for Halloween in the week leading up to 9/13 because there is not _that_ much Halloween decor to put up (unfortunately).  They don't cover DCA in Halloween decor, nor the hotels, and even in Disneyland there are only a couple of concentrated areas where there is a lot of decor.  Other areas might have little sprinklings of it here and there, but the bulk of Halloween Time in Disneyland can be found in Frontierland and on Main Street.  Even in New Orleans Square, there isn't much actual Halloween stuff separate from the Haunted Mansion Holiday or "Nightmare Before Christmas" theme, which carries through the holiday season.  And they start installing the Haunted Mansion Holiday overlay before Labor Day even hits (which people don't like)!

So, for all intents and purposes, Disneyland can get away with a shorter decoration period for Halloween Time because it is not as massive a task to pull off.  But the holiday season, however, is very, very extensive and encompasses the entire resort.  There are trees or decorations of some kind in almost every shop and restaurant in both parks and in all of the hotels.  There is music to select, themed for each land and for Downtown Disney.  There is themed decor in NOS, Critter Country, Toon Town, Frontierland, A Bug's Land, Cars Land, Buena Vista Street -- and even in areas like Grizzly Peak and Paradise Pier.  The Christmas parade is usually taped on the first weekend in November, so some decorations have to be up for that.  There are window displays to set up, and in-store displays at the hotels and in the parks.  There is entertainment to work out (last year we had 20 nights of the Candlelight Ceremony), and the holiday parade and fireworks usually take place all season long, throughout November, December and early January -- unlike the Cavalcade and Halloween Screams, which only take place on MHP nights.

I think it simply boils down to needing to get a jump start on the holiday decorations in October because the holiday season officially starts around mid-November each year (11/12, supposedly, this year) and they usually have 95% of everything running/open a few days early, to take advantage of the Veterans Day weekend crowds.  To set up that extensive level of decor and overall holiday atmosphere by the season start date or before, it is absolutely necessary to begin the process before Halloween.

Disney is pretty well-thought out, though.  I think that -- while I agree that it does take away from the Fall feeling a bit -- the fact that they put the snow up on the Castle at the end of October is kind of clever.  It's like DLR is sort of signaling the changing of the seasons with the snow.  (It probably does snow in late October in some areas!)  One could even argue that the Mardi Gras masks that go up in NOS can sort of work within a mystical/Halloween/masquerade theme, so they can create a bit of a bridge from Halloween to the holiday season (and then to the Mardi Gras 'season,' if that is considered a season).

At least the giant Christmas tree in Town Square doesn't appear until the giant Mickey pumpkin is long gone!  I think that DLR does the best they can in trying to get the holiday stuff up and running without totally interfering with what there is of the Halloween decor.  If there were more Halloween decor to be interfered with, it could be a bigger problem.  But the holiday season is just 'bigger' all around, so it necessitates an early start in getting it set up.






Pinup Mommy said:


> Thank you so much Sherry E for all the great info! I am subscribed so I can keep up when the MHP tickets go on sale.
> 
> This thread keeps the excitement up, October will be here before we know it.....



*Pinup Mommy --*

You're very welcome!  Don't thank me, though!  You were the first person to get here with the start dates of Halloween Time and the MHP (even though _Backstage Pass_ printed the wrong start date for the MHP), and *perlster* was the first one to get here with the news that the Parks Blog had posted the rest of the MHP dates!

I just compile the info or put it together and re-post it every so often, for anyone new who is just joining the thread and wants to stay in the loop!

I can't wait for October.  Heck, I can't wait for September!


----------



## mom2me

So do they start selling Halloween stuff when Halloween time starts?  Would love to pick some up when we are there in September.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2me said:


> So do they start selling Halloween stuff when Halloween time starts?  Would love to pick some up when we are there in September.



*mom2me --*

Yes.  In fact, 3 out of the four pictures I just posted on the previous page were taken on the very first day of Halloween Time in September 2011.  (The twinkle picture was taken in October of that same year at the MHP!)

There will probably even be some things available in the week leading up to 9/13.  As the season progresses, certain popular items may sell out and Disney may or may not re-order them (it depends on how early in the season it is, as they have to start getting in their holiday merchandise).

I would guess that there will be a few special Villains items available on 9/13 in conjunction with the 13th Hour/Unleash the Villains Limited Time Magic event.  And then there should be certain pins, t-shirts, etc. specifically for Mickey's Halloween Party.  But you will find lots of Halloween items all season long, especially in the shops on Main Street, Frontierland and in New Orleans Square.  World of Disney in DTD also has some cute things.  Candle holders, pins, figurines, mini-Halloween trees, antenna toppers, mugs, t-shirts, etc. -- all sorts of things!


----------



## kelmac284

Sherry I am sure it is probably in here somewhere but just wondering on the Happy Haunts how soon can you reserve that?  Is that the standard 60 days out or is it 30 and do you have to pay in advance?

We are going to do the halloween party on Fri the 25th so wanted to do the tour on the 26th.  Thanks.


----------



## Sherry E

kelmac284 said:


> Sherry I am sure it is probably in here somewhere but just wondering on the Happy Haunts how soon can you reserve that?  Is that the standard 60 days out or is it 30 and do you have to pay in advance?
> 
> We are going to do the halloween party on Fri the 25th so wanted to do the tour on the 26th.  Thanks.



Hi, *Kelly*!

Don't worry about asking again, even if the info is somewhere in the thread.  Pages turn quickly, so it can be easy to lose track of something!

Sometimes I remember certain posts from DIS'ers that I want to find, and I remembered that *TigerlilyAJ* (who did a combo Halloween Time -- Holiday season trip!) posted last year when she ordered her Tour package (she did the Ultimate package, which includes the Happiest Haunts tour and Mickey's Halloween Party in one less expensive package)!  I think that Beth also did the Ultimate package too, if I recall correctly.

Here is TigerlilyAJ's post:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45975857&postcount=328

As you can see, TigerlilyAJ ordered her October 31st tickets/tour package in late August, so I am guessing that at least some of the tickets can be purchased 60 days out.  I'm not sure about the tickets for, say, September 13, though.  Would those go on sale on July 13th or in August?  Hmmm...

I'm not sure about payment -- I always assumed it had to be paid in advance, but I could be very wrong!


----------



## I'm mikey

Here's a few pictures from Mickeys Halloween party from last year. these were taken on Tuesday October 2nd 2012


----------



## PixiDustDears

Love that last picture of the castle!


----------



## Lucrezia

Wow! Great photos! Love it


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> Tickets Selling Out:[/I][/B]
> 
> Last year there were 11 party nights, up from 10 nights in the previous years.  (This year we have 13 parties.)  All of the party nights except for the one immediately preceding Halloween sold out in advance.  The party immediately preceding Halloween stayed open much longer, and I think it finally sold out a couple of nights before Halloween, or at the last second.
> 
> Not only did at least 10 of the 11 nights sell out last year, *they also sold out much faster than we expected*.  One by one by one they were selling out, which surprised at least some of us.



How fast were they selling out?  Was it days, weeks, or months after they went on sale?



Sherry E said:


> I think that some of the carts are open during the party, if I recall correctly, as are some of the counter service places (like Coke Corner, for example). You should have no problem finding snacks to munch on during the party. *You will even find some special treats sold at the party that may not be available in the daytime too, so look for those*.



Do you have any examples of some of the special treats that were only offered during the parties in previous years/


----------



## siburdue

Thanks Sherry for your insight. I still haven't seen anything on the Disney Visa website about purchasing tickets. Do they really go on sale tomorrow and how do I purchase them?

Thanks again.

Sheri


----------



## DisneyOz

Hi everyone,

I am hoping you don't mind me asking these questions....
Being an Australian and also living in a remote part of Australia where Halloween really hasn't caught on yet.  We are booked to visit for 5 days from the 24th September and I have to say I am a little concerned that we the Halloween celebrations might mean we miss out.

Obviously we are really looking forward to the fireworks and WoC.  Am I right in thinking we may miss out on the fireworks if we do not attend the Halloween party?

I hope not would really put a dampener on the whole thing, I booked for this time hoping it wouldn't coincide!

Really appreciate thoughts,


----------



## kelmac284

I can't find anything either about the tix.  I went to the AP section of Disney.com and NOTHING.  HELP.  I am going the friday before halloween and know that that will be a popular day. Should I just call a main number?  I wanted to get them today but can't find any info.


----------



## JOANNEL

kelmac284 said:


> I can't find anything either about the tix.  I went to the AP section of Disney.com and NOTHING.  HELP.  I am going the friday before halloween and know that that will be a popular day. Should I just call a main number?  I wanted to get them today but can't find any info.



Same here we want to go 9/27. I can't find a link to purchase them?


----------



## DisneylandFlower

.


----------



## kelmac284

Never mind I got it to work.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## mousescene

I just got my tickets for Mickey's Halloween Party on 10/4.

I called 714-781-4400. After selecting the ticket option, I was on hold (no music or anything, just dead air) for probably 15 minutes. But, eventually a cast member answered and I was able to buy the tickets using my Disney Rewards discount with no problem. The tickets were $51 each.


----------



## Mommavilla

Trying to buy my party tickets and no one is picking up Disney phones! This is so uncool! I'm a Disney visa cardholder so I'm supposed to be able to buy today. Even though Disney has yet to release the party prices! Don't you think we should already have that info by now! Really want to go! Hopefully I can get through soon! Is anyone else having an issue?


----------



## wdwmoose

It's not even 8am there yet. Take a few minutes, then try again. Corporate offices haven't opened for yhe day.


----------



## junmatno

Does ANYONE have the link for Annual Passholders??? I'm at work and its difficult for me to be on hold a long time.


----------



## Mommavilla

wdwmoose said:


> It's not even 8am there yet. Take a few minutes, then try again. Corporate offices haven't opened for yhe day.



You were right. Called after 8 and got my party tix for Oct 1st! I get a bit nutty planning vacations! Thanks


----------



## wdwmoose

junmatno said:


> Does ANYONE have the link for Annual Passholders??? I'm at work and its difficult for me to be on hold a long time.



Edited: because some days I forget to put my thinking hat on. Yeesh.


----------



## Disney127

I just ordered my tixs online (Oct 21 & 25).  Sign in as Annual Passholder on Disneyland website, under Annual Passports, Passholder offers.


----------



## pattyduke34

Just got my tickets for Oct 23rd!!


----------



## perlster

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/mickeys-halloween-party-for-passholders/

[prices as previously reported]

Mickey's Halloween Party participants enjoy complimentary parking for one vehicle. Larger vehicles may require an additional fee.

*Fiendish Fun for 2013*

In addition to the highly anticipated annual spine-tingling attractions and entertainment, like Villains Square and The Cadaver Dans, there's new fiendish fun for you this year:

*Monsters U Dance Party at Tomorrowland Terrace
*
    Come to the big Halloween bash at Monsters University!
    Listen to the Monsters' favorite DJ-spun dance tracks and learn the Monsters U "Scare Dance."
    Mike & Sulley are in search of the best Scarers on campus. Will you join them for the spirited and silly Monster Scare-Off?

*2 New Locations on Mickey's Hide and Go Treat Trails*

    Piratepalooza Treats: The Pirates want to enlist you into the Crew for some swashbuckling fun!
    Mickey's Toontown Treat Pre Party : Join popular Disney Characters for some early trick-or-treating at this colorful Halloween block party with plenty of good-humored spirit. (Toontown open for a limited time during Mickey's Halloween Party; please check Park schedule for exact times.)

*Tickets and Discount Details*

    Annual Passholders, before you purchase tickets online, please be sure to add your Pass to your profile.
    Not an Annual Passholder? Enjoy offers like this and discover the benefits of being an Annual Passholder. General ticket sales begin July 15, 2013.
    Limit eight (8) tickets per Annual Passholder, per event date.
    Advance purchase prices available until one day prior to applicable event date. Online purchases unavailable on day of event.


----------



## PixiDustDears

Yippie!!! I got our Halloween night tickets! $74.00 each. Gulp


----------



## Kilala

I have noticed that they do not have the dates of the party or the dates they are releasing the tickets in the Disneyland website. Last year they at leat had the dates and when they were going to release the tickets and the dates up.


----------



## MikeRx

After a 10 minute hold I was able to book our party for October 8th.  Good luck to everyone trying to get in.

Mike


----------



## perlster

Friday, September 27, 2013  7:00 p.m. to midnight

Tuesday, October 1, 2013 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.

Friday, October 4, 2013  7:00 p.m. to midnight

Tuesday, October 8, 2013 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.	  	

Friday, October 11, 2013  7:00 p.m. to midnight

Tuesday, October 15, 2013 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.

Friday, October 18, 2013  7:00 p.m. to midnight

Monday, October 21, 2013 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.

Wednesday, October 23, 2013  6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.

Friday, October 25, 2013  7:00 p.m. to midnight

Monday, October 28, 2013  6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.

Wednesday, October 30, 2013  6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.

Thursday, October 31, 2013  6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m


----------



## kelmac284

Thanks Mousescene.  After seeing your post I called AGAIN and just left my phone on speaker and after about 15 mins they finally answered.  I am just curious why there is nothing on the website and when you call every number it just goes to dead air??  Luckily I tried what you said and you are right unlike Disney Dinning they don't open till 8 but I WAS able to secure our tickets for the 25th of Oct at 67 each.

Good luck all and if you DO call just know you have to stay on hold awhile and it will sound like it is dead air but eventually they will pick up.


----------



## perlster




----------



## angel0321

mousescene said:


> I just got my tickets for Mickey's Halloween Party on 10/4.
> 
> I called 714-781-4400. After selecting the ticket option, I was on hold (no music or anything, just dead air) for probably 15 minutes. But, eventually a cast member answered and I was able to buy the tickets using my Disney Rewards discount with no problem. The tickets were $51 each.



Same thing here!  I actually called back, thinking I'd been disconnected.  The second time I pressed "0" to get an operator and just stayed with the silence until it got into someone's queue.  So weird to not hear Mickey music of some sort.

But, got our tix for both Oct 15 & 21 parties!!


----------



## kaoden39

Hi guys!

I am kind of throwing ideas around of when we "might" take a trip to Disneyland. My main choice for dates is 9/30-10/4. Now with the party dates being in that time period how much larger of a crowd can we expect? Is it going to be "World of Chaos" opening crazy or just a mild crazy? Or pleasant? Help!!


----------



## mommy2girls79

Got my party tickets for 10/31! $74 x 4 plus $5 handling.... no discount which I knew going in. It will be well worth it though since it will be my daughter's 6th birthday that day. *happy dance*


----------



## Mom2OakandEm

Is it true we can only get 8  I need 9 I wonder if I can order 4 under my husbands card and 5 under my own

And are they $67? I though they were going to be $59. Dang this information for not being on line


----------



## crystal1313

I have an AP currently, looking to buy the Oct. 11th party tickets.  My AP expires in mid Sept.  Does anyone know if I will have to renew my AP to get into the party?  We weren't planning on renewing, but I don't want an issue when we try to get into the party and I don't have a valid AP.


----------



## Sherry E

If it has not been started already, someone should start the 2013 Mickey's Halloween Party Check-In/Meet thread, with the list of who is going and when, and what costumes they will be wearing.  

That way, everyone has a place to go to announce their dates/costumes and we can keep this thread focused on discussion of the season and MHP details.


Thanks, perlster, for the updated info!




​


I just signed on now.  I see that people had already been trying to get tickets (and now the tickets are becoming available), but some of the posts prior to the tickets finally being available kind of surprised me.  

I don't see a lot of patience here among my Halloween Time peeps!  I know that we all want what we want when we want it -- but, honestly, even if the tickets had not been available for another few hours they still would have been available today.  And they would have been available tomorrow too.  And the next day.  It's not the end of the world when something doesn't go on sale at the exact moment we expect it to.  That's all I'm saying.

Remember, Erin at the Parks Blog said one week ago that the tickets would go on sale on July 8th for AP/DVC/Visa people.  July 8th has barely begun.  Thankfully, everyone seems to be getting their tickets now, but even if the tickets were not available yet, you'd have all day and night!

Patience, people, patience!

Also, if you noticed, in one of the Comments under the Blog from one week ago, Erin said she would update that post when the info for purchasing tickets was available.  I checked there before I checked here, and I didn't see an update yet.

Another thing -- AP holders can usually buy their tickets online, which I have said before in this thread.  The last time I went to the MHP I did not buy my tickets over the phone.  Only the Visa and DVC people have to call in as a rule to get the discount applied.  

*But* there is usually a link in the AP section of the DLR website, or some sort of link for AP holders on the MHP page that directs them to the place to order tickets online.  I am guessing that the AP link has not become available yet, so people are ordering over the phone.  But it will be available eventually, I'm sure, if it is not available yet.  Again...patience!




dnamertz said:


> How fast were they selling out?  Was it days, weeks, or months after they went on sale?
> 
> Do you have any examples of some of the special treats that were only offered during the parties in previous years/



*dnamertz --*

I didn't pay attention to exactly how fast.  I am thinking at least one or two dates sold out within a week or two, but I cannot remember exactly.  I just remember that one by one by one, the nights were selling out -- and it was faster than they had sold out in the past.  I don't know exactly how long.  You will have some time.  They won't sell out immediately, I'm sure, but since we can't predict what people are going to do...I wouldn't wait too long.  Don't wait months.

As I've told you in the past, the tickets will not sell out right away, like today, but don't wait too long to get them.  I wouldn't over-think it -- just don't wait too long to get your tickets.

As I mentioned in a reply to someone else who asked about the MHP-specific treats, I am not sure.  But Disney has boasted in the past of MHP-specific souvenirs and treats.  I assume those are still sold.  It's not a whole new menu just for the MHP, but they may sell a couple of snack items.  Then again, those treats may be available during the day as well.  

Most of the Halloween goodies will be sold outside of the party hours, all season long.





siburdue said:


> Thanks Sherry for your insight. I still haven't seen anything on the Disney Visa website about purchasing tickets. Do they really go on sale tomorrow and how do I purchase them?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Sheri



*siburdue --*

You're welcome!

By now you have most likely read the updates on the tickets from the other people posting in this thread.





DisneyOz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am hoping you don't mind me asking these questions....
> Being an Australian and also living in a remote part of Australia where Halloween really hasn't caught on yet.  We are booked to visit for 5 days from the 24th September and I have to say I am a little concerned that we the Halloween celebrations might mean we miss out.
> 
> Obviously we are really looking forward to the fireworks and WoC.  Am I right in thinking we may miss out on the fireworks if we do not attend the Halloween party?
> 
> I hope not would really put a dampener on the whole thing, I booked for this time hoping it wouldn't coincide!
> 
> Really appreciate thoughts,



*DisneyOz -* 

Welcome!

WoC should not be affected by the party at all.  

The party that is taking place during your trip would be the one on 9/27.  The Halloween Screams fireworks are party exclusives, so you wouldn't see any fireworks on 9/27 unless you bought party tickets for that night.

Other than that, regular/non-Halloween fireworks should be running on Sat., 9/28 and Sun., 9/29.  Same thing with Fantasmic.







kelmac284 said:


> And by the way Sherry my prior post was NO reflection on you.  I am not upset with you at all or was thinking you had anything to do with the dates.  I know you just pass on info that you hear.  I am just disgusted that whoever DID say it was the 8th either had it wrong or that the parks are messed up.  I have tried calling every number I can and the ONLY one I got through to was Disney Dinning and she said she thought it was the 12th.  I know they don't always know though so I didn't want to take that as gospel and at THIS point I would just like to KNOW so I can plan.  And I will admit it is EXTREMELY frustrating to try to call them and you can't get through to ANYONE about ANYTHING.  I tried main numbers, ticketing, AP not one single line goes through.  They say they will put you on hold and then the line just goes dead.
> 
> But thanks for the info on the happy haunts tour and just didn't want you to think I was upset with you just the process.



*Kelly --*


Don't worry -- I'm not taking offense.  I have nothing to do with it!  I actually did not pass on anything.  Fellow DIS'er perlster kindly posted the link to the Disney Parks Blog from last week and I read it.  I read the same thing about Halloween Time and the ticket dates going on sale that everyone else did.  It had nothing to do with me passing on any info!

I read all of the comments under that Blog (which anyone could do) and I saw that Erin from the Parks Blog said she would update that Blog when she had more info about the ticket sales.

The info came from Disney -- not from me.  Same thing with their stupid mistake of saying that the MHP was starting on 9/30 (which is wrong).  That was printed in an official Disney publication that anyone could read.  It's not something that I 'heard' and then relayed to you guys.  I only go by what is officially posted or publicized by Disney in some way, shape or form.  (In fact, I am usually advising people against buying into rumors or unofficial information because it could always change or just be wrong.)


----------



## perlster

Here I go again 

Yes, there is a page on _disneyland.com_ for AP holders to order tickets.

It was mentioned - *not by me* - to be active by 8:45 AM.

It could be easily reached by the AP party page previously linked, but .. I don't know .. it doesn't seem to register with people ... so let's try a direct link  ...


http://disneyland.disney.go.com/dis...oreID=DLR&association=AP&category=DLR_SP_OFRS


----------



## thepoohguy

DVC Members can buy today right?


----------



## Sherry E

perlster said:


> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/mickeys-halloween-party-for-passholders/
> 
> [prices as previously reported]
> 
> Mickey's Halloween Party participants enjoy complimentary parking for one vehicle. Larger vehicles may require an additional fee.
> 
> *Fiendish Fun for 2013*
> 
> In addition to the highly anticipated annual spine-tingling attractions and entertainment, like Villains Square and The Cadaver Dans, there's new fiendish fun for you this year:
> 
> *Monsters U Dance Party at Tomorrowland Terrace
> *
> Come to the big Halloween bash at Monsters University!
> Listen to the Monsters' favorite DJ-spun dance tracks and learn the Monsters U "Scare Dance."
> Mike & Sulley are in search of the best Scarers on campus. Will you join them for the spirited and silly Monster Scare-Off?
> 
> *2 New Locations on Mickey's Hide and Go Treat Trails*
> 
> Piratepalooza Treats: The Pirates want to enlist you into the Crew for some swashbuckling fun!
> Mickey's Toontown Treat Pre Party : Join popular Disney Characters for some early trick-or-treating at this colorful Halloween block party with plenty of good-humored spirit. (Toontown open for a limited time during Mickey's Halloween Party; please check Park schedule for exact times.)
> 
> *Tickets and Discount Details*
> 
> Annual Passholders, before you purchase tickets online, please be sure to add your Pass to your profile.
> Not an Annual Passholder? Enjoy offers like this and discover the benefits of being an Annual Passholder. General ticket sales begin July 15, 2013.
> Limit eight (8) tickets per Annual Passholder, per event date.
> Advance purchase prices available until one day prior to applicable event date. Online purchases unavailable on day of event.



Thanks, *perlster*!

I'm kind of interested and intrigued to see that Toontown is now getting in on the act, however limited that may be!

I always thought that it made no sense to leave Toontown lacking in Halloween decor, since the characters supposedly "live" there.  If the characters decorate for Christmas, why wouldn't they decorate for Halloween too?  At least throw some pumpkins on their doorsteps.







kaoden39 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am kind of throwing ideas around of when we "might" take a trip to Disneyland. My main choice for dates is 9/30-10/4. Now with the party dates being in that time period how much larger of a crowd can we expect? Is it going to be "World of Chaos" opening crazy or just a mild crazy? Or pleasant? Help!!



Hi, *Michele*!

I think that 10/4 will be more crowded, and possibly 10/1 as well, but I would bet that the other dates will not be too, too awful.  October is more busy than it was back in, say, 2008 or so, but it shouldn't be that bad on those weekdays.  However, there are various school breaks and things happening, so who knows?





crystal1313 said:


> I have an AP currently, looking to buy the Oct. 11th party tickets.  My AP expires in mid Sept.  Does anyone know if I will have to renew my AP to get into the party?  We weren't planning on renewing, but I don't want an issue when we try to get into the party and I don't have a valid AP.



Good question, *crystal1313*!

I am thinking you can buy your tickets while the AP is still active (to get the discount) and that you do not have to renew the AP for the party.  I could be wrong, but I think that's how it works. I think you should be fine.




perlster said:


> Here I go again
> 
> Yes, there is a page on _disneyland.com_ for AP holders to order tickets.
> 
> It was mentioned - *not by me* - to be active by 8:45 AM.
> 
> It could be easily reached by the AP party page previously linked, but .. I don't know .. it doesn't seem to register with people ... so let's try a direct link  ...
> 
> 
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/dis...oreID=DLR&association=AP&category=DLR_SP_OFRS




*perlster --*

I don't know if that is directed at me but in my defense I was trying to post my above post for a long while, after reading some of the earlier comments by DIS'ers trying to get tickets.  I couldn't get the page to load, or I couldn't get my post to go through -- there were too many people trying to post in the thread at the same time.  So, by the time I finally got it through I guess the AP stuff had gone up!

I think that the pages turn so quickly that people tend to not glance at what may have come in on the last page or two, so they may have missed your information.  Thank you for posting it, though!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sherry E

thepoohguy said:


> DVC Members can buy today right?



Yes.  I think you have to call the 714-781-4400 number to order and get the discount applied.  There doesn't seem to be an option for Disney Visa and DVC people to order the discounted tickets online -- only the AP holders can do that...at least as far as I have noticed.


----------



## scrawny

Got our tickets for 10/1...yeah.


----------



## NMcowboy

got tickets for 10/1... $51 x4, +5 shipping?!... looks like dad is gonna have to get in on the candy stands... disney might have to take a hit from this family... LOL... jk... but really...? how easy $200+ goes in any disney park...


----------



## Lucrezia

Just got our tickets---yay! We decided to do the three parties, which, I know, sounds a little crazy/overboard, but at least now we don't have to worry about getting kicked out of DL on the MHP nights! Lol


----------



## DisneyBiskit

Just got our tickets for the party on 9/27 and again on 10/25!!!   EXCITED!!!  

Now, if I can just convince my partner to dress up!!!   LOL!


----------



## DisneyFan3113

The two new treat trail locations sound so awesome! Especially that Toontown thing. Too bad DD4's terrified of characters...  I can't wait to purchase our tickets!!


----------



## DisneyBiskit

Lucrezia said:


> Just got our tickets---yay! We decided to do the three parties, which, I know, sounds a little crazy/overboard, but at least now we don't have to worry about getting kicked out of DL on the MHP nights! Lol



I'm actually jealous.....I'm only doing 2 parties! lol


----------



## kelmac284

And again my only concern was that because we are going on the Friday night before Halloween I am assuming that that night as well as the parties the following week, including Halloween night, will probably sell out faster than most.  I have to work the rest of this week and had already spent a couple of hours trying to figure it out so I was more concerned about not being able to get through.  Had I called and was able to talk to ANY human and get info it would not have been a big deal.  It was just frustrating when I tried Dinning, tickets, AP etc and I couldn't get anyone to even answer the line.  All I wanted to know was if they weren't on sale today when WOULD they be so that I didn't miss out.  I have heard in the past that the lines have gone down or other problems with popular things like the candlelight procession back when they still sold seats or dinners or whatever, the marathons etc.  Since I don't have the time to sit here every day and wait for it to come available I just wanted to either buy them or at least know when I "could" buy them so that I didn't get busy and somehow miss it.  I realize they may not sell out in a day but I was also told that they could sell out very quickly.  Had I wanted to go in Sept or on a random day in Oct that was not so close to the actual holiday I don't think I would have been as concerned but we only have 1 party day during our stay so I just wanted to make sure we were able to get what was the main reason we were going for.  

And while I realize that the link on the AP site is up now I just was concerned because it wasn't there earlier and in the meantime I finally got through on the phone.  

It's no big deal but when you have already spent money on airfare and hotels some of which is non-refundable you don't want to take a chance of not getting tix.  That was my only concern.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Thanks, perlster!
> 
> I'm kind of interested and intrigued to see that Toontown is now getting in on the act, however limited that may be!
> 
> I always thought that it made no sense to leave Toontown lacking in Halloween decor, since the characters supposedly "live" there.  If the characters decorate for Christmas, why wouldn't they decorate for Halloween too?  At least throw some pumpkins on their doorsteps.
> 
> Hi, Michele!
> 
> I think that 10/4 will be more crowded, and possibly 10/1 as well, but I would bet that the other dates will not be too, too awful.  October is more busy than it was back in, say, 2008 or so, but it shouldn't be that bad on those weekdays.  However, there are various school breaks and things happening, so who knows?
> 
> Good question, crystal1313!
> 
> I am thinking you can buy your tickets while the AP is still active (to get the discount) and that you do not have to renew the AP for the party.  I could be wrong, but I think that's how it works. I think you should be fine.
> 
> perlster --
> 
> I don't know if that is directed at me but in my defense I was trying to post my above post for a long while, after reading some of the earlier comments by DIS'ers trying to get tickets.  I couldn't get the page to load, or I couldn't get my post to go through -- there were too many people trying to post in the thread at the same time.  So, by the time I finally got it through I guess the AP stuff had gone up!
> 
> I think that the pages turn so quickly that people tend to not glance at what may have come in on the last page or two, so they may have missed your information.  Thank you for posting it, though!  I really appreciate it!



Hi Sherry!!

Aside from my mom thinking I am nuts to want to go so close to moving back home; I think it is the perfect time for a trip. Of course anytime is good time for a Disneyland trip.

We will not be hitting the parks on the 4th so we are saved that mess. Maybe of the 1st we need to make into DCA day if it is too busy. The beauty of the park hopper.  I am hoping for the best.


----------



## CasandraC

So I can't buy my tickets until next week (I'm not an AP holder or anything like that).  I wasn't worried before, but it seems everyone is going crazy about buying tickets.  There are 2 party days while we are there, but now I'm getting nervous about tickets still being available during our stay.  Do tickets ever sell out before they are available to the general public?


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Booked! All booked! And I do mean _everything_... hotel, airline, MHP, even boarding for our dogs.  What can I say? I have a bad combination of OCD and Disney obsession. Lol! We're going to be flying on Virgin America first-class down to LAX, staying with relatives in Santa Monica for a day, then move onto to DLR from the 21st through 26th. MHP on Wednesday and Friday------with my mum, whose coming in all the way from the UK (she's not a big Disney person, so wish us luck!)... which means three adults, and six kids. Yikes!  And two four-year-old twins! I'm going to have such a headache on the day we leave...  Now all we need to book is the limo and, once we get closer, dining reservations. After that its smooth, Disney sailing...


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> Just got our tickets---yay! We decided to do the three parties, which, I know, sounds a little crazy/overboard, but at least now we don't have to worry about getting kicked out of DL on the MHP nights! Lol



*Lucrezia --*

So you decided to go for the 3 nights after all!  Fifteen hours of the MHP is a whole lotta MHP!  Wow!  Well, at least this way you can break everything up into different nights so you won't be rushed with any one particular thing.




DisneyFan3113 said:


> The two new treat trail locations sound so awesome! Especially that Toontown thing. Too bad DD4's terrified of characters...  I can't wait to purchase our tickets!!



*DisneyFan3113 --*

I agree about the new trails.  Of course, Toontown has to close early because of the Halloween Screams fireworks, so I don't know how long that specific part of the event will be going on.  But Toontown is definitely long overdue for some kind of Halloween attention, seeing that it is supposed to be a neighborhood!  

I also think that Cars Land should have some unique Halloween decorations, but I doubt it will.





kaoden39 said:


> Hi Sherry!!
> 
> Aside from my mom thinking I am nuts to want to go so close to moving back home; I think it is the perfect time for a trip. Of course anytime is good time for a Disneyland trip.
> 
> We will not be hitting the parks on the 4th so we are saved that mess. Maybe of the 1st we need to make into DCA day if it is too busy. The beauty of the park hopper.  I am hoping for the best.



*Michele --*

Well, who is to say what is too soon or not too soon to make a DLR trip?  It's your family's decision and yours alone.  It might be just what the doctor ordered for you guys, after the kind of year you've had so far.

Yes, those Hoppers do come in handy for quick escapes from the madness if one park gets a little too crowded!  I hope it all works out for you!





CasandraC said:


> So I can't buy my tickets until next week (I'm not an AP holder or anything like that).  I wasn't worried before, but it seems everyone is going crazy about buying tickets.  There are 2 party days while we are there, but now I'm getting nervous about tickets still being available during our stay.  Do tickets ever sell out before they are available to the general public?



*CasandraC --*

I wouldn't worry yet.  I don't recall a time in which the AP/DVC/Disney Visa people scooped up all the tickets before the general public got them.  I could be wrong, but my guess is that Disney makes sure to hold some tickets aside so that the general public can at least have a shot at some of them on their sale date.  After all, there are a lot of people who don't have APs, Disney Visas and certainly not DVC memberships.  A lot of people are part of the group who will be buying next Monday.





DisneyFan3113 said:


> Booked! All booked! And I do mean _everything_... hotel, airline, MHP, even boarding for our dogs.  What can I say? I have a bad combination of OCD and Disney obsession. Lol! We're going to be flying on Virgin America first-class down to LAX, staying with relatives in Santa Monica for a day, then move onto to DLR from the 21st through 26th. MHP on Wednesday and Friday------with my mum, whose coming in all the way from the UK (she's not a big Disney person, so wish us luck!)... which means three adults, and six kids. Yikes!  And two four-year-old twins! I'm going to have such a headache on the day we leave...  Now all we need to book is the limo and, once we get closer, dining reservations. After that its smooth, Disney sailing...



*DisneyFan3113 --*

Yikes is right!  Three adults and 6 kids (two of whom are twins)? You have more patience than I...  I don't think I'd be able to handle it!


----------



## crystal1313

Woot!  Oct. 11th party tickets bought!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> Hi Sherry!!
> 
> Aside from my mom thinking I am nuts to want to go so close to moving back home; I think it is the perfect time for a trip. Of course anytime is good time for a Disneyland trip.
> 
> We will not be hitting the parks on the 4th so we are saved that mess. Maybe of the 1st we need to make into DCA day if it is too busy. The beauty of the park hopper.  I am hoping for the best.



Anytime is a good time of a DLR trip, and you deserve one more than most this year. Hope it comes through for you!

PHXscuba


----------



## pigby

Disney127 said:


> I just ordered my tixs online (Oct 21 & 25).  Sign in as Annual Passholder on Disneyland website, under Annual Passports, Passholder offers.



Hi

Was there a 'will call' option so we can collect when we get there?


As non AP holders, we have to wait until 15th


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

Hello!!!

I'm going down on October 7-12!! We'll be in the parks for the Tuesday (8th) and Friday (11th) parties....which should I choose? Tuesday happens to be my birthday, so that's always a bonus.  Friday is our very last night there.

also, how crowded should we expect it to be that week?

THANKS IN ADVANCE! So excited!

Dreams


----------



## BeccaG

So here's my conundrum.  I was thinking of doing the Halloween party this year as I let my passes expire in June and this can give me my disney fix before I get our new passes in Jan.  But now I'm wondering if they are going to do a Christmas ticketed event as some signs are pointing in that direction.  No offense to you Halloween lovers but Christmas is by far my personal favorite holiday and I'd rather go to that... When do you think we might know one way or the other on the Christmas parties? In time for me to get tickets for Halloween?  Not sure my budget can do both!  tia


----------



## Sherry E

DreamtheImpossible said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> I'm going down on October 7-12!! We'll be in the parks for the Tuesday (8th) and Friday (11th) parties....which should I choose? Tuesday happens to be my birthday, so that's always a bonus.  Friday is our very last night there.
> 
> also, how crowded should we expect it to be that week?
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE! So excited!
> 
> Dreams



*DreamtheImpossible --*

Hello!  

I think you should do the party on your birthday -- because what better way to spend your birthday?

As for crowds, keep in mind that there seem to be assorted school breaks and things that create bigger crowds in the parks.  Also, Columbus Day is on 10/14, so I would imagine that people will begin to arrive for a long weekend on Friday, 10/11.

I think it will be busy -- busier than it used to be in October long ago -- but probably not insanely busy/




BeccaG said:


> So here's my conundrum.  I was thinking of doing the Halloween party this year as I let my passes expire in June and this can give me my disney fix before I get our new passes in Jan.  But now I'm wondering if they are going to do a Christmas ticketed event as some signs are pointing in that direction.  No offense to you Halloween lovers but Christmas is by far my personal favorite holiday and I'd rather go to that... When do you think we might know one way or the other on the Christmas parties? In time for me to get tickets for Halloween?  Not sure my budget can do both!  tia



*BeccaG --*

Hello!

No offense taken here!  I have both the Halloween and Christmas Superthreads and I adore both holidays, but Christmas has always been my personal favorite too -- and at Disneyland there is much more to do and see for the holiday season.  There is no getting around that fact.  I wish they would actually build up Halloween Time much more, but that doesn't appear to be happening other than adding in extra party nights.  So sometimes, for some people, it may come down to a matter of which season will give you the most bang for your buck if both seasons are not possible.

I don't know if you've followed my Christmas Superthread at all (it seems like you've popped in there at some point, I think?), but there has been a lot of discussion about when or IF a ticketed party is coming for the holidays, and when it would be announced.

I have said to the Christmas thread peeps that my personal feeling -- based on observing what Disney has done in the past with their announcements -- is that IF there is going to be a Christmas party requiring extra tickets, we would probably hear about it from Disney by sometime in August.  Maybe late August, like the very last day, but I am thinking August.

The reason I think this is because last year, when the Candlelight Ceremony ran for 20 nights, the Parks Blog did a piece about it in August, to get everyone prepared for it.  Something major like a Christmas party -- and it would be major, and it would put a big dent in the regular seasonal entertainment -- would have to be announced early on, to give people from out of state and out of the country a chance to plan trips and figure in the party to their travel budget.

If a Christmas party were to begin in, say, late November, it would make no sense to wait until October or something to tell us.  Just as the MHP tickets are on sale now - more than 2-1/2 months before the MHP begins -- I am thinking that Christmas party tickets (if there is a party) would probably go on sale in early September...which would mean the Parks Blog would probably give us a heads up about the party in August.

That's just my educated guess/hunch.  However, it is not certain that a party is coming.  I think that we are getting a holiday World of Color, and that could possibly be tested this year to see how popular it is, and if it is a success it could be used as an alternative form of entertainment to a Christmas party next year.  This year we may possibly get some sort of semi-party (for a few nights), revolving around the Limited Time Magic thing.  LTM has to figure in to the holiday season somewhere, but so far we know of nothing happening.


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Sherry E said:


> *DisneyFan3113 --*
> 
> I agree about the new trails.  Of course, Toontown has to close early because of the Halloween Screams fireworks, so I don't know how long that specific part of the event will be going on.  But Toontown is definitely long overdue for some kind of Halloween attention, seeing that it is supposed to be a neighborhood!
> 
> I also think that Cars Land should have some unique Halloween decorations, but I doubt it will.
> 
> Yikes is right!  Three adults and 6 kids (two of whom are twins)? You have more patience than I...  I don't think I'd be able to handle it!



Haha, yeah, its definitely hard sometimes. Luckily my oldest is now 17, so I have some help there... guess he's not so much a "kid" anymore, but I still count him as one  I'm really really hoping that Cars Land and BVS _do_ have some Halloween decorations this year, even though I know better than to get my hopes up! Lol! I can only imagine how amazing that would be, and since they did the Christmas decorations there so well, I only think its fair that Halloween get _something!_ Hopefully, Disney listens to us.  By the way, *Lucrezia,* that sounds so cool about doing the three parties! We're going the same time you're going, and thought about doing the three parties ourselves, but DH wasn't so into it and decided to splurge on something else instead---the signature suites at the DLH (which we kind of need seeing as how many people are in our group! Lol) and then a transfer over to the GCH. I'll be curious to know what you think of doing three parties in a row like that!


----------



## Crackajac

Reading everyone racing to get their tickets is making me nervous. Coming from Australia this is a once in a lifetime kinda experience for us. We bought an annual pass but cant activate it until we get there so have to wait for the general public sale. Disney called me yesterday about our reservations so I asked about getting tickets early, the lovely lady on the phone went and called the AP department and they said no I can't activate it early (((

I will be so upset if tickets get sold out and we don't get to surprise miss 8 with her first trick or treat experience.


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Crackajac said:


> Reading everyone racing to get their tickets is making me nervous. Coming from Australia this is a once in a lifetime kinda experience for us. We bought an annual pass but cant activate it until we get there so have to wait for the general public sale. Disney called me yesterday about our reservations so I asked about getting tickets early, the lovely lady on the phone went and called the AP department and they said no I can't activate it early (((
> 
> I will be so upset if tickets get sold out and we don't get to surprise miss 8 with her first trick or treat experience.



I don't think you have anything to worry about. The tickets are selling out faster than they used to, true, but they won't disappear overnight. When you're able to purchase them, there should still be plenty available. No worries!


----------



## DoughR

So me and my brother who are AP holders are going with a bunch of our non-AP friends. If we buy today, can we purchase tickets for our friends and if so is it just their regular rate or can we actually get the AP discount for them too? I just want to make sure so I know to get my friends on board with their ticket purchases if they have to wait until next week. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Meriweather

Just got our tickets for Oct. 8


----------



## WAMUMOF4

I just got tickets for the 10/1 and the 10/4 we did 1 party at WDW last year and there was so much to do we wished we could of gone to 2 so excited!


----------



## BeccaG

Sherry E said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaG --
> 
> Hello!
> 
> No offense taken here!  I have both the Halloween and Christmas Superthreads and I adore both holidays, but Christmas has always been my personal favorite too -- and at Disneyland there is much more to do and see for the holiday season.  There is no getting around that fact.  I wish they would actually build up Halloween Time much more, but that doesn't appear to be happening other than adding in extra party nights.  So sometimes, for some people, it may come down to a matter of which season will give you the most bang for your buck if both seasons are not possible.
> 
> I don't know if you've followed my Christmas Superthread at all (it seems like you've popped in there at some point, I think?), but there has been a lot of discussion about when or IF a ticketed party is coming for the holidays, and when it would be announced.
> 
> I have said to the Christmas thread peeps that my personal feeling -- based on observing what Disney has done in the past with their announcements -- is that IF there is going to be a Christmas party requiring extra tickets, we would probably hear about it from Disney by sometime in August.  Maybe late August, like the very last day, but I am thinking August.
> 
> The reason I think this is because last year, when the Candlelight Ceremony ran for 20 nights, the Parks Blog did a piece about it in August, to get everyone prepared for it.  Something major like a Christmas party -- and it would be major, and it would put a big dent in the regular seasonal entertainment -- would have to be announced early on, to give people from out of state and out of the country a chance to plan trips and figure in the party to their travel budget.
> 
> If a Christmas party were to begin in, say, late November, it would make no sense to wait until October or something to tell us.  Just as the MHP tickets are on sale now - more than 2-1/2 months before the MHP begins -- I am thinking that Christmas party tickets (if there is a party) would probably go on sale in early September...which would mean the Parks Blog would probably give us a heads up about the party in August.
> 
> That's just my educated guess/hunch.  However, it is not certain that a party is coming.  I think that we are getting a holiday World of Color, and that could possibly be tested this year to see how popular it is, and if it is a success it could be used as an alternative form of entertainment to a Christmas party next year.  This year we may possibly get some sort of semi-party (for a few nights), revolving around the Limited Time Magic thing.  LTM has to figure in to the holiday season somewhere, but so far we know of nothing happening.*


*

You know, as I typed I thought about looking for a Christmas super thread!    Thanks for answering my question so thoroughly and for letting me lurk along as you all plot and plan!*


----------



## Sherry E

DoughR said:


> So me and my brother who are AP holders are going with a bunch of our non-AP friends. If we buy today, can we purchase tickets for our friends and if so is it just their regular rate or can we actually get the AP discount for them too? I just want to make sure so I know to get my friends on board with their ticket purchases if they have to wait until next week. Thanks in advance.



*DoughR --*

I think you can buy up to 8 tickets -- I believe that's what I read in the text of the MHP information.  So those tickets could go to any of your friends.  I'm sure that a lot of people buy tickets for other people.

The discount depends on which night you're going.  If you have an AP, check the AP section of the Disneyland website under Offers or Discounts, and you will see the prices for each party night.  The first couple of Friday parties seem to be discounted, but the next 3 Friday parties are not discounted.  Halloween is not discounted.  The party before Halloween is not discounted.


----------



## Sherry E

BeccaG said:


> You know, as I typed I thought about looking for a Christmas super thread!    Thanks for answering my question so thoroughly and for letting me lurk along as you all plot and plan!



*BeccaG --*

You're very welcome!  It's no trouble at all.

Yes, in the Christmas Superthread we have more than a few folks who are very eager to get some sort of news on something.  Many of them are used to planning for WDW trips, and the fact that Disneyland is sooooo slow to release nuggets of info to assist in planning is befuddling and maddening to them!  They want to know anything at this point.  A party...  Will there or won't there be a holiday tour and holiday parade outside of a party, or will those things be held hostage to a party?...  Holiday World of Color...  The Candlelight Ceremony...  Last year there were 20 Candlelight Ceremony nights.  Supposedly, this year there are only going to be 2 nights -- at least in the Town Square setting.  Rumors are still swirling that the Ceremony may move over to DCA for any remaining nights, but we have no way of knowing if that could be true.  So far, it doesn't appear to be the case, and it looks like the Ceremony is on track for 12/7 and 12/8 only.

But we can't even find out from Disney once and for all if there will be a party and/or another multi-night Ceremony.  They seem to like to drag their heels in releasing info, not getting too far into info about one season when it's a few months away.  I forgive them up to a point -- I assume that maybe they have not fine-tuned everything yet.  But at this point I have to believe that they know by now whether or not there will be an official Christmas party this year.

Oh well.  What can I do but wait and patiently bide my time?


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Yes, in the Christmas Superthread we have more than a few folks who are very eager to get some sort of news on something.  Many of them are used to planning for WDW trips, and the fact that Disneyland is sooooo slow to release nuggets of info to assist in planning is befuddling and maddening to them!



Hey! I resemble that statement! 

Hey Sherry!  Just keeping up to date over here since I'm considering a Halloween trip next year. I'm so jealous of everyone buying their tickets now. And I'm loving all the photos I'm seeing posted!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> So you decided to go for the 3 nights after all!  Fifteen hours of the MHP is a whole lotta MHP!  Wow!  Well, at least this way you can break everything up into different nights so you won't be rushed with any one particular thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DisneyFan3113 --*
> 
> I agree about the new trails.  Of course, Toontown has to close early because of the Halloween Screams fireworks, so I don't know how long that specific part of the event will be going on.  But Toontown is definitely long overdue for some kind of Halloween attention, seeing that it is supposed to be a neighborhood!
> 
> I also think that Cars Land should have some unique Halloween decorations, but I doubt it will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Michele --*
> 
> Well, who is to say what is too soon or not too soon to make a DLR trip?  It's your family's decision and yours alone.  It might be just what the doctor ordered for you guys, after the kind of year you've had so far.
> 
> Yes, those Hoppers do come in handy for quick escapes from the madness if one park gets a little too crowded!  I hope it all works out for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CasandraC --*
> 
> I wouldn't worry yet.  I don't recall a time in which the AP/DVC/Disney Visa people scooped up all the tickets before the general public got them.  I could be wrong, but my guess is that Disney makes sure to hold some tickets aside so that the general public can at least have a shot at some of them on their sale date.  After all, there are a lot of people who don't have APs, Disney Visas and certainly not DVC memberships.  A lot of people are part of the group who will be buying next Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DisneyFan3113 --*
> 
> Yikes is right!  Three adults and 6 kids (two of whom are twins)? You have more patience than I...  I don't think I'd be able to handle it!




Well, mom has a bit of say. She lives there too.



PHXscuba said:


> Anytime is a good time of a DLR trip, and you deserve one more than most this year. Hope it comes through for you!
> 
> PHXscuba



Thank you!


----------



## acefields23

Apologies if this is overkill or had already been asked and answered, but I'm looking to the experts:


Since it seems like I'm reading that the Halloween Party sells out most every night, will the party be busier on Halloween night? Does DLR sell more tickets to Halloween night than to other nights in the park? Or does it just seem busier because more people stay at the party longer?

We're headed to the parks Oct 28-31 and the wifey really wants to do MHP on Halloween, but she also hates crowds... Any advice/help would be appreciated!


----------



## PixiDustDears

I really want it to be October now.  I've looked at my cute little e-ticket with Monster Mike W. on it and I don't know how I'm going to wait 115 days till Halloween!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Hey! I resemble that statement!
> 
> Hey Sherry!  Just keeping up to date over here since I'm considering a Halloween trip next year. I'm so jealous of everyone buying their tickets now. And I'm loving all the photos I'm seeing posted!



Hi, *Janet*!

  I figured you would agree with the "maddening" definition I used in regards to waiting for holiday info!

You're tackling one holiday at a time, eh?

Well, as you can see, DLR is not much quicker with releasing their Halloween information than they are the holiday info, so you will probably have to deal with that lull in planning again next year!




acefields23 said:


> Apologies if this is overkill or had already been asked and answered, but I'm looking to the experts:
> 
> 
> Since it seems like I'm reading that the Halloween Party sells out most every night, will the party be busier on Halloween night? Does DLR sell more tickets to Halloween night than to other nights in the park? Or does it just seem busier because more people stay at the party longer?
> 
> We're headed to the parks Oct 28-31 and the wifey really wants to do MHP on Halloween, but she also hates crowds... Any advice/help would be appreciated!



Hello, *acefields23*!

I'm not sure exactly how many tickets are sold to each party night, and if each night has the same number of tickets allotted to it.  But, yes, last year all of the party nights except one of them sold out in advance -- faster than we remembered them selling out in previous years, but not instantaneously -- and the one that didn't sell out was the party that was right before Halloween.  I think that one may have finally sold out at the last minute, but all of the other 10 nights sold out ahead of time.

Halloween (the last night of the party) and the first night of the party (9/27 this year) tend to sell out a bit faster than some of the other nights.  I have a feeling that going to a party on Halloween is a novelty, and even though it will be a weeknight people still go.  You're probably correct in that people don't leave early on Halloween, and they stay longer.

I think that the Halloween party will definitely sell out (however many tickets that entails), and it will probably seem a bit crowded for an exclusive event.  There are some people in this thread who have done the Halloween night parties in the past and they could speak more directly to that, but I think it will be pretty busy.  There will still be fewer people in the park at the MHP than there would be on a regular busy day in Disneyland, I think, but I also think that Disney sells too many tickets to the parties so they feel more crowded than they should.

It will be busy, but I don't think it's going to be insanely crowded and unmanageable or anything.  I think you guys should be okay.


----------



## I'm mikey

Woo Hoo, just got our party tickets for Tuesday October 1. 

I called (714) 781-4400 so I could purchase with my Disney Visa, I was on hold about 18 minutes, but at least I got to listen to Disney music while on hold.


----------



## iKristin

The same number of tickets are sold for every single night, including Halloween night. So no, it's not busier. Halloween night is just usually the first night to sell out. 

This is my 1800th post! Woo! lol


----------



## siburdue

I'm so excited hearing about people getting their reservations. Now that we have the REAL dates and the cost with discount, I talked to my BFF, twisted her arm a little, and we are going to plan on attending two parties during our trip (Sept 27 and Oct 1)!!! I'm calling tomorrow and buying our party tickets. woot woot


----------



## dnamertz

I heard there is face-painting during Halloween time (I think somewhere in Frontierland).  Is the face-painting offered during the 3 hour period prior to the party?


----------



## CluelessDisFan

A few questions about the Halloween party. Would you consider taking a 1 and 3 year old? I know my 8YO will love it. What does the party in-tale besides the best fireworks? What discounts are offered for the party, either D23, or Disney Visa? Also if I leave in the middle of the day to take them back to our hotel for a nap, do I have to pay for parking a second time?


----------



## seobaina

are tickets available to buy? Or just to AP holders?


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Okay, never mind. I called Disney Visa to ask about the dates and price. We're going to get tickets for the 27th, and leave our little ones with my parents for the evening. Just my DH, 8YO, and I will go. It will be our first ever Disney party. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## tlovesdis

Just bought my tickets for Friday the 25th of October!  Wooooo hooooo!!!


----------



## seobaina

tlovesdis said:


> Just bought my tickets for Friday the 25th of October!  Wooooo hooooo!!!



How?


----------



## tlovesdis

I have an AP and was able to buy them today!


----------



## seobaina

tlovesdis said:


> I have an AP and was able to buy them today!



Ah, so it's not worth me trying yet then? x


----------



## thepoohguy

Count us in for Oct 23!  2 tickets purchased!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

seobaina said:


> Ah, so it's not worth me trying yet then? x



we have to wait till the 15th to get party tickets.


----------



## seobaina

Goofy_Mom said:


> we have to wait till the 15th to get party tickets.



Argh, I might explode with anticipation  thank you xx


----------



## pigby

iKristin said:


> The same number of tickets are sold for every single night, including Halloween night. So no, it's not busier. Halloween night is just usually the first night to sell out.
> 
> This is my 1800th post! Woo! lol



Does every night sell out - eventually?

As we are planning the second party night, we will be in DLR on the first night but not planning to attend the party - thought of DLR in the morning and go back to the hotel and then DCA in the evening (last year it was open until 11pm) - but how busy will DCA get? Will lots of people have the same plan?


----------



## Vala

Count me in for October 21 and 23.


----------



## brentm77

"Tickets are nonrefundable and may not be sold or transferred for commercial use."

Will I be able to use tickets that an AP family members is buying for us, if that family member isn't with us when we go?

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## Sherry E

*pigby --*

I don't know if you've caught it (it's easy for things to get overlooked when the pages are moving quickly), but I've said (many times) in this thread over the last month or two that, last year, every single night of the MHP sold out -- faster than we expected but not immediately -- except for the party right before Halloween.  I think that one eventually sold out at the very last minute, but it stayed open the longest out of all the other nights.  All of the other parties sold out.  In years prior to 2012 it didn't seem like all of the parties sold out, or if they did they stayed open much longer.

Halloween night and the very first night of the party tend to sell out sooner than the other nights, though.

And if each night sells the same number of tickets (which is what I have suspected and pondered here before Kristin posted) and all of the nights sell out, then for all intents and purposes there should be the same number of people in Disneyland on all party nights.  

However, people claim that certain nights are "much less crowded" than others.  That could be largely due to personal perception, but if it is true that there are actually fewer people in the parks on some nights it is probably due to crowd dynamics changing.  People move around to different areas at different times.  They may go over to DCA and come back.  They may go eat.  They may leave early or stay until the very end.  Some people may end up cancelling entirely.

If you are at DLR on Friday, 9/27 -- even if you don't go to the party that night -- I'm sure it will be somewhat crowded (especially at night) because it is a Friday.  Yes, some people will head to DCA too.  

Don't worry!





*brentm77  --*

While it is true that resales of tickets are not allowed, I am guessing that lots of people buy tickets for other people as gifts/presents.  That probably happens all the time.  

So if someone buys you tickets and gives them to you free of charge, it should be fine (unless something has changed).  Since you only need the actual MHP ticket to get in to the party, the AP holder does not need to be with you.


----------



## DisFam95

4 tickets for Oct 11 bought w/ the Disney Visa presale!



Now to figure out costumes!!


----------



## Sherry E

Yesterday, *dnamertz* was asking how fast the MHP tickets sold out.

This will not answer that question exactly, but I dug up a thread to show you all just for reference/example.  

*dnamertz*-- I looked this up specifically for you, so I hope you are reading along!

In this thread from last year - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3005838 - you will see that as of 10/10/12 (when the OP started the thread) all of the MHP nights were sold out except for 10/29 and 10/31.  I think most of them sold out before October, but some sold out faster than others.

Now, to be honest, I could have sworn that Halloween night sold out faster and sooner than October!  Maybe Kristin will recall, but it could be that Halloween night sold out early on, then Disney released extra tickets for that night since it was Halloween -- and maybe it opened back up.  I'm not sure.  I don't recall Halloween night being open as late as October 10, but who knows?

But, as I have mentioned in the past, all of the nights did eventually sell out, with the 10/29 night staying open the longest.  I believe that 10/29 sold out at the last minute.

There is another thread I am trying to find from last year in which a bunch of us were commenting on the speed at which the MHP nights were selling out (I specifically recall Mary Jo making a comment about it) but I don't recall the name of the thread so I cannot find it as easily!  This is one of the problems with too many threads popping up on one basic topic -- it's hard to track things down for reference a year later when I don't recall which specific thread the thing I am looking for was in!

This year, since there are 13 parties maybe they will not all sell out.  Perhaps a couple of them will remain open.  I think a lot of the sell-outs in 2012 had to do with: 1) the newness and novelty of seeing Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, and the fact that people who were already visiting DCA for those reasons decided to add the Halloween party onto their trips; and 2) the Villains factor -- the fact that the Villains were made to be more exclusive last year, and not as available in the daytime, while they were very prominent at the MHP.

This year there could be different factors that weigh in to either make the parties sell out or not sell out.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:


> Yesterday, dnamertz was asking how fast the MHP tickets sold out.
> 
> This will not answer that question exactly, but I dug up a thread to show you all just for reference/example.
> 
> dnamertz-- I looked this up specifically for you, so I hope you are reading along!
> 
> In this thread from last year - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3005838 - you will see that as of 10/10/12 (when the OP started the thread) all of the MHP nights were sold out except for 10/29 and 10/31.  I think most of them sold out before October, but some sold out faster than others.
> 
> Now, to be honest, I could have sworn that Halloween night sold out faster and sooner than October!  Maybe Kristin will recall, but it could be that Halloween night sold out early on, then Disney released extra tickets for that night since it was Halloween -- and maybe it opened back up.  I'm not sure.  I don't recall Halloween night being open as late as October 10, but who knows?
> 
> But, as I have mentioned in the past, all of the nights did eventually sell out, with the 10/29 night staying open the longest.  I believe that 10/29 sold out at the last minute.
> 
> There is another thread I am trying to find from last year in which a bunch of us were commenting on the speed at which the MHP nights were selling out (I specifically recall Mary Jo making a comment about it) but I don't recall the name of the thread so I cannot find it as easily!  This is one of the problems with too many threads popping up on one basic topic -- it's hard to track things down for reference a year later when I don't recall which specific thread the thing I am looking for was in!
> 
> This year, since there are 13 parties maybe they will not all sell out.  Perhaps a couple of them will remain open.  I think a lot of the sell-outs in 2012 had to do with: 1) the newness and novelty of seeing Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, and the fact that people who were already visiting DCA for those reasons decided to add the Halloween party onto their trips; and 2) the Villains factor -- the fact that the Villains were made to be more exclusive last year, and not as available in the daytime, while they were very prominent at the MHP.
> 
> This year there could be different factors that weigh in to either make the parties sell out or not sell out.



You're right, it is hard to predict when MNP is going to sell out. 

I attended 2011 & 2012. 

In 2011 the tickets seemed to move slowly, then sells picked up in September. 

2012 the tickets moved a lot more quickly. It seemed like the 2nd Friday and 3rd Tuesday closed first.  I only remember this because we were going on the Halloween cruise aboard the Wonder and had to go earlier in the month and was panicking.  

Recalling the previous selling patterns and If we were in Vegas , I would bet that Parties with the larger discounts in early October will go first....probably sell out by late July early August.


----------



## Sherry E

Pinup Mommy said:


> You're right, it is hard to predict when MNP is going to sell out.
> 
> I attended 2011 & 2012.
> 
> In 2011 the tickets seemed to move slowly, then sells picked up in September.
> 
> 2012 the tickets moved a lot more quickly. It seemed like the 2nd Friday and 3rd Tuesday closed first.  I only remember this because we were going on the Halloween cruise aboard the Wonder and had to go earlier in the month and was panicking.
> 
> Recalling the previous selling patterns and If we were in Vegas , I would bet that Parties with the larger discounts in early October will go first....probably sell out by late July early August.



*Pinup Mommy -*

Yes, you're absolutely right.  I remember the 2011 ticket sales moving much more slowly at first.  I happened to wait way too long and I missed out on my first choice for an MHP night in 2011 because it sold out before I bought the ticket (I naively thought the night I wanted would stay open forever ), so I had to go for the second MHP night instead.  But in general, the ticket sales were slower in 2011 and faster in 2012, for sure!  I remember that last year some of us were taken by surprise at how quickly some of the nights were selling out.

I think you're right again -- the MHP nights with the larger discounts will be sought after, and that includes the first night of the MHP.  I would not feel safe waiting too, too much longer to get a ticket for one of those nights. I certainly won't make the mistake I made in 2011 again and wait too long, ending up with an MHP night that is not my first choice!

But it can be hard to predict.  Sometimes, as soon as I think I have Disney and/or Disney visitors nailed down to some sort of pattern and it is easy to predict what will happen, something totally different happens and throws everything off kilter!


----------



## MarbleBob

Just got our tickets for Tuesday, October 15.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## DLmama

We got our tickets for Oct 4th!  I'm so excited!  It's the first time we'll have been there at Halloween time!  Now trying to figure out costumes.  DS5 really wants to be Woody.


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> Yesterday, *dnamertz* was asking how fast the MHP tickets sold out.
> 
> This will not answer that question exactly, but I dug up a thread to show you all just for reference/example.
> 
> *dnamertz*-- I looked this up specifically for you, so I hope you are reading along!
> 
> In this thread from last year - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3005838 - you will see that as of 10/10/12 (when the OP started the thread) all of the MHP nights were sold out except for 10/29 and 10/31.  I think most of them sold out before October, but some sold out faster than others.
> 
> Now, to be honest, I could have sworn that Halloween night sold out faster and sooner than October!  Maybe Kristin will recall, but it could be that Halloween night sold out early on, then Disney released extra tickets for that night since it was Halloween -- and maybe it opened back up.  I'm not sure.  I don't recall Halloween night being open as late as October 10, but who knows?
> 
> But, as I have mentioned in the past, all of the nights did eventually sell out, with the 10/29 night staying open the longest.  I believe that 10/29 sold out at the last minute.
> 
> There is another thread I am trying to find from last year in which a bunch of us were commenting on the speed at which the MHP nights were selling out (I specifically recall Mary Jo making a comment about it) but I don't recall the name of the thread so I cannot find it as easily!  This is one of the problems with too many threads popping up on one basic topic -- it's hard to track things down for reference a year later when I don't recall which specific thread the thing I am looking for was in!
> 
> This year, since there are 13 parties maybe they will not all sell out.  Perhaps a couple of them will remain open.  I think a lot of the sell-outs in 2012 had to do with: 1) the newness and novelty of seeing Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, and the fact that people who were already visiting DCA for those reasons decided to add the Halloween party onto their trips; and 2) the Villains factor -- the fact that the Villains were made to be more exclusive last year, and not as available in the daytime, while they were very prominent at the MHP.
> 
> This year there could be different factors that weigh in to either make the parties sell out or not sell out.



Sherry, yes I am following along.  Thanks for all the great info you have provided.

I did find this thread from last year  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2944580&highlight=mhp+sold+out&page=25.  See post #371 that first mentions that the Oct 5th party was the first to sell out last year.  So, it appears that by at least Sept 18 all but one of the parties still had tickets for sale.


----------



## dnamertz

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> With all the talk about candy, I thought you might like to see what we got last year! This was from party night 29th October. We also went Halloween night too, but as we couldn't bring all the candy back to Australia, we didn't do any trick or treating that night and just got as many pics as possible with as many characters as possible!
> 
> Yum!!!! Plus,we don't get most of these things over here.....................I actually loved the little carrots!!! ( none of those in the pic though, I ate them alll! )



That is a lot of candy!  The party we are attending will probably be the last night of our trip, and we'll be flying out the next day.  Our DD will probably want to keep a lot of the candy, so what is a good (cheap) way to transport it back home?  Or should we just leave it behind and buy replacement candy back home?


----------



## siburdue

It as easy peasy to purchase tickets today. I was on hold for only about a minute, then it did take a few minutes for the cast member to place my order. Bought two tickets to the 09/27 and 10/01 parties. So excited to now have plenty of time to do and see everything at the parties, 

My girlfriend doesn't want to dress up for the parties, as she wants to get some good photos with the villains. Trying to remember back to last year's party and what percent of the people were in costume or not. It is all a blur, as we took our grandson and went as pirates (went to the pirate's league and everything). I'd post a picture, but can't figure out how to do it (is there a post somewhere to learn how to do it?)


----------



## sweethannah

One of the reasons we ended up doing the Halloween party is because it afforded us an extra day in the Parks. We even had the now discontinued 6 days passes! For those limited to 5 days passes, adding the Halloween party to get extra Park time and a great experience  is a total deal. That might contribute to whether or not the MHPs sell out. Just a thought!


----------



## figment_jii

siburdue said:


> Trying to remember back to last year's party and what percent of the people were in costume or not. It is all a blur, as we took our grandson and went as pirates (went to the pirate's league and everything). I'd post a picture, but can't figure out how to do it (is there a post somewhere to learn how to do it?)



I would say that the split was about half and half at the party I went to last year.  There were enough people in costume and enough not in costume, so that no one felt out of place.

For posting pictures, there is a video tutorial down on the Technical Support board:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1977120

There also threads down there asking about posting pictures, so you read about different methods if you don't want to watch the tutorial.


----------



## SueTGGR

Is it a sign you have gone too many times to the parties when the years all blend? But I remember, maybe it was 2011?, when they were selling tickets to the party the night of? Not that I want anyone to count on that happening but I remember it within the last 2 years. Sherry, help me out here.  It can't be longer than that, was it? And I also remember it being nights that were sold out online, too? 
Later,
Sue
Maybe tomorrow I will search the old threads


----------



## pigby

Sherry E said:


> *pigby --*
> 
> I don't know if you've caught it (it's easy for things to get overlooked when the pages are moving quickly), but I've said (many times) in this thread over the last month or two that, last year, every single night of the MHP sold out -- faster than we expected but not immediately -- except for the party right before Halloween.  I think that one eventually sold out at the very last minute, but it stayed open the longest out of all the other nights.  All of the other parties sold out.  In years prior to 2012 it didn't seem like all of the parties sold out, or if they did they stayed open much longer.



Thanks Sherry - you are right, I must have overlooked that one.  

I see some folks are going to the party twice or three times so thought that we may go on the Friday as well as the Tuesday seeing that there are going to be similar crowds and seeing that we have a day spare as Disney don't do 6 day hoppers anymore.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

dnamertz said:


> That is a lot of candy!  The party we are attending will probably be the last night of our trip, and we'll be flying out the next day.  Our DD will probably want to keep a lot of the candy, so what is a good (cheap) way to transport it back home?  Or should we just leave it behind and buy replacement candy back home?



If she has a small bag for activities on the plane, maybe you can stuff some candy in there. Don't make the mistake we did last year and sticking in all in a full checked bag only to unpack a bunch of smashed candy, yuck!


----------



## CasandraC

So what do people do with the candy when they want to go on rides, like splash mountain?  I know us and we'll be doing some rides during the party.  I'll try to hold my daughter off from trick-or-treating until later in the evening.


----------



## TahoeMom

CasandraC said:


> So what do people do with the candy when they want to go on rides, like splash mountain?  I know us and we'll be doing some rides during the party.  I'll try to hold my daughter off from trick-or-treating until later in the evening.



My husband carried his backpack and we all put our candy in it when necessary - obviously some rides it is easy to carry the bags of candy on to.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

SueTGGR said:


> Is it a sign you have gone too many times to the parties when the years all blend? But I remember, maybe it was 2011?, when they were selling tickets to the party the night of? Not that I want anyone to count on that happening but I remember it within the last 2 years. Sherry, help me out here.  It can't be longer than that, was it? And I also remember it being nights that were sold out online, too?
> Later,
> Sue
> Maybe tomorrow I will search the old threads



Sue, this has been our experience the last two years as well--we bought tickets the afternoons of the parties we attended!  We had no intention of going, and were already at the Resort, so last minute we thought--"Why not?", and picked up tickets on the way in.

Like you, I definitely would not suggest waiting/trying to do this if you *know* you're wanting to attend--it's too risky, so buy ahead to ensure your entry.


----------



## DisneyFan3113

A friend of mine went during the Halloween season (September, I think) of 2011 and got her daughter this, sent to their DLH or GCH room...


----------



## Sherry E

dnamertz said:


> Sherry, yes I am following along.  Thanks for all the great info you have provided.
> 
> I did find this thread from last year  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2944580&highlight=mhp+sold+out&page=25.  See post #371 that first mentions that the Oct 5th party was the first to sell out last year.  So, it appears that by at least Sept 18 all but one of the parties still had tickets for sale.



*dnamertz --*

You're welcome!  Good thinking to look at the MHP Check-In thread from last year.  I think I even have a link to it somewhere on Page 1 of this thread and I didn't think to look there.

So it appears as though -- if my math is correct -- that 8 of the 11 parties sold out last year, directly between 9/18 and 10/10.  If all of the parties except one were available on 9/18, and only 2 of the parties were still available on 10/10, that means there was a quick sell-out of 8 parties is just under 3 weeks.  That may be what caught our attention last year and made us realize that the tickets were suddenly going quickly.  There was a surge of sudden sell-outs!

I know the easy thing to do is to assume that what happened last year is what will happen this year, but there is really no predicting.  There could be a sudden wave of people who buy tickets, or a lot of people could decide to sit out the MHP this year and not go.

I, personally, would not wait until September to buy a ticket for any night -- at least not if the night in question was the night I really wanted to go.  I waited too long in 2011 and missed the party night I wanted, so I ended up with another night.




siburdue said:


> It as easy peasy to purchase tickets today. I was on hold for only about a minute, then it did take a few minutes for the cast member to place my order. Bought two tickets to the 09/27 and 10/01 parties. So excited to now have plenty of time to do and see everything at the parties,
> 
> My girlfriend doesn't want to dress up for the parties, as she wants to get some good photos with the villains. Trying to remember back to last year's party and what percent of the people were in costume or not. It is all a blur, as we took our grandson and went as pirates (went to the pirate's league and everything). I'd post a picture, but can't figure out how to do it (is there a post somewhere to learn how to do it?)



*siburdue --*

I thought that at both the DCA party and the DL party the crowds were about 50% in costume and 50% not in costume, roughly.  Certainly no one would feel out of place if they did not dress up because there were enough other people not dressed up as well.

Do you have a free Photobucket account?  If you open a free account and upload the photos you want to post to your account, somewhere near each photo you will see an IMG Code.  Actually, you will see several codes but just look for the IMG code.

All you have to do is highlight that entire IMG code, then copy and paste it here in the thread.  It's easy!




sweethannah said:


> One of the reasons we ended up doing the Halloween party is because it afforded us an extra day in the Parks. We even had the now discontinued 6 days passes! For those limited to 5 days passes, adding the Halloween party to get extra Park time and a great experience  is a total deal. That might contribute to whether or not the MHPs sell out. Just a thought!



*sweethannah --*

I would bet that you're right.  That 6-day Hopper thing seems to be a real problem for many people, and I think that a lot of the people who buy the 5-day Hoppers will, indeed, end up with an MHP ticket as well.  That makes a lot of sense.  There have already been a couple of people who have stated the same basic thing in regards to whether or not there is a Christmas party this year.  If there is a party they would use that as their 6th day.





SueTGGR said:


> Is it a sign you have gone too many times to the parties when the years all blend? But I remember, maybe it was 2011?, when they were selling tickets to the party the night of? Not that I want anyone to count on that happening but I remember it within the last 2 years. Sherry, help me out here.  It can't be longer than that, was it? And I also remember it being nights that were sold out online, too?
> Later,
> Sue
> Maybe tomorrow I will search the old threads



*SueTGGR --*

Yes, you are absolutely correct -- in the past (and I thought it was 2011 too) there have been tickets available on the day of the event for some of the nights.  I was under the impression that Disney held a few tickets aside for last-minute MHP guests who decide on the spot to attend.  However, when I mentioned that last year in this thread I was reminded of certain scenarios in which that was not the case for everyone, and tickets were not always available on the day of the MHP.  (I _think_ that Corinna -- who is a participant in this thread -- was one of the ones who explained the day-of-event tickets not being available in some cases.  Corinna, are you out there? Can you confirm or deny?  Lol.)

So, while I would like to tell people "Don't worry -- worst case scenario, you can get a super-expensive ticket on the day of the event," I was told last year that it cannot be relied upon to work out that way.  Some nights just end up selling out all across the board, in advance and on the day of.

That was my mistake in 2011 -- I was basing when I bought my ticket on how  quickly the tickets sold out in previous years, and I waited too long!  I thought the night I wanted would be available when I finally decided to buy it and it wasn't!

I also thought I remembered Halloween selling out last year, then suddenly becoming available again (online), then ultimately selling out again.  I could be wrong, but I thought that one night sold out, then mysteriously opened up again, then sold out again -- and I thought it was October 31st.  I could be wrong, though.  All I know is that, in the end, all of the nights sold out in advance but one -- and that was the party before Halloween.

There were a lot of MHP-related threads popping up last year.  It gets to be confusing.  That's why it is hard for me to find certain things -- and I am usually very good at finding threads and posts with older info.  I tend to remember a lot of threads and posts that other people will not remember.  Even if something was mentioned in a short, 1-page thread, if it was an important/relevant comment I will remember it.  I will remember that so-and-so said X,Y or Z and I will want to find that post because I know there was more info in the thread.  However, when there are a lot of threads popping up left and right and the titles are either all similar to each other *or* not indicative of what is actually being discussed in the thread, it is not as easy to locate what I am trying to locate!





pigby said:


> Thanks Sherry - you are right, I must have overlooked that one.
> 
> I see some folks are going to the party twice or three times so thought that we may go on the Friday as well as the Tuesday seeing that there are going to be similar crowds and seeing that we have a day spare as Disney don't do 6 day hoppers anymore.



*pigby --*

It's okay -- I know the threads can sometimes move quickly (after being quiet for months on end) and people tend to not look at what has recently been posted/discussed.  I just want to make sure that if I or someone else explain something or answer a question, the person who wanted the information actually sees the response.  Sometimes the information is right there on the same page or on the previous page, but people still miss a lot of things!  I can understand not going back to page 20 of the thread if there is no need to, but it's always a good idea to skim the most recent page or two to see what has been discussed.

I think that a lot of people will choose an MHP night as their 6th day/night, since the Hoppers are limited to 5 days!  It's not a bad plan.





CasandraC said:


> So what do people do with the candy when they want to go on rides, like splash mountain?  I know us and we'll be doing some rides during the party.  I'll try to hold my daughter off from trick-or-treating until later in the evening.




*CasandraC --*

Many people do, indeed, wait until the end of the evening to collect candy for that very reason -- they do not want to lug bags of candy around on rides, while standing in lines for characters, etc.

Also, some people opt for renting lockers, which is a good plan if you can score one before they all fill up.  The thing is, you'd have to be okay with walking back and forth to the locker if you wanted to stash things throughout the night, and that could be inconvenient.  If you're okay with it and you want to get some candy early on, maybe the locker would be a good idea?


----------



## Jenn1116

Is there a list of everyone going for Halloween this year and their dates? Erhm, I thought I recall there was one...and I might even be on it...


----------



## Sherry E

Jenn1116 said:


> Is there a list of everyone going for Halloween this year and their dates? Erhm, I thought I recall there was one...and I might even be on it...



A dedicated 2013 Check-In/Meet thread for reporting guests' MHP dates and costumes would be separate from this thread.  Two days ago I suggested that someone might want to start the 2013 Check-In/Meet Thread ("Who's Going to the MHP?  Name Your Dates and Costumes" sort of a thing, I suppose) because I didn't see a Check-In thread when I looked for it.  Everyone ignored me.

Whoever starts it has to be able to keep up with the list and make sure it is updated with guests' dates and costumes.


----------



## CasandraC

Thanks Sherry and everyone else for all the helpful information.  This place has helped me a lot.


----------



## Kiwigirls

I am happy to set up the new Meet-up thread, if no-one else wants too? Will get it sorted today, unless I hear that someone else is already on to it!!


----------



## kelmac284

FYI for anyone going the Ramada Inn Maingate has a great fall saver rate.  If you go direct to their website you can get a double bed room for as low as 96/night.  Or a Queen room for 106.  We were able to get 4 nights for under 500 so pretty good deal and they just remodeled and it was nice before when we stayed so something to think about if you are trying to save money and want a good deal on a room close to the park.  I looked on getaway today and that was cheaper than Hojo, Desert Inn Best Western Etc.


----------



## Kiwigirls

Ok, I have set up the check in thread!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3139112

I have gone through this thread and added dates for people that had posted to say they had bought tickets and the dates. Those who haven't bought tickets yet I haven't added you in (including myself!)

If you want your name removed, please let me know!
And if I have missed you I'm sorry!!! Please let me know in that thread and I will add you in, as well as new people that get tickets as we go. 

And if you have costume info I am happy to add that too. 
Hope it helps!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am here. I had an absolute nightmare with my tickets in 2011. I live in the UK and as I am a DVC member and wanted that discount, I had to call. They were very reluctant to ship tickets to the UK and there is no will call option at Disneyland. So after a bit of back and forth and after assurances that the tickets never sell out apart from the party at Halloween itself, I agreed to purchase the tickets when I got there. We arrived on September 26th and I wanted a ticket for September 30th and two tickets for October 11th. The second date was no problem, but all tickets for the 1st party had sold out. I was still told at the hotel that they hold back tickets to sell on the day. This meant that I had to pay full price, but at that point I did not care. 

We renewed our wedding vows during this trip and I had arranged to meet my photographer during the cutover period to do a Ghost Bride photo shoot. She had her ticket already. Anyway, the day of the party came and I headed to the park to see if I could get a ticket and were welcomed with sold out signs. I went to Town Hall and queried this saying that I had been told at the hotel that they kept tickets back to sell on the day. The person I spoke to made some phone calls and then advised me that I had been misinformed and that they do not hold any tickets back. He recommended that I ask to speak to a supervisor at the ticket booths.

I did not really expect anything, but wanted to provide feedback so that this may not happen to anybody else. I spoke to an absolutely amazing supervisor who patiently listened to the whole story. She then asked me to come back with her friend and her ticket once she has arrived and they would sell me a ticket. So the day was saved and I got to do my photo shoot and enjoyed the party afterwards.

Corinna


----------



## Jenn1116

Sherry, I was about to write back "One, two, three - not it!" but I see Kiwi volunteered 

Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had actually come on here to post that sadly my little bonus Halloween trip stands cancelled. It was just not meant to be. The plan was to fly to Los Angeles on September 12th, spend September 13th at Disneyland so that I could be there on what I was hoping to be (and now is confirmed as) the first day of the Halloween season and then get on the Disney Wonder on September 14th for the Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise. First at the 7 month mark, I could not get a room at VGC. I wait-listed the two nights and figured I could always use my points at the Disneyland Hotel as DH really would like to stay there anyway. I could get a one-way flight using my air miles and then we were going to fly back from Houston standby. I was waiting for the discounted rates for the cruise to come out and by the time they did, the flights had gone. Eventually availability for the flights opened up again about a month later, but now all the discounted rates on the cruise have gone. So I have now given up.

It is all good though. I managed to move my vacation time to December and we are now looking at a trip to Orlando and a 5 night cruise out of Miami. I absolutely loved the holiday season at WDW last year and really want to see one of the ships in all its Christmas finery. I am still planning to come to Disneyland next year at some stage in the second half of November so I should finally get to sample the holiday season at Disneyland.

Corinna


----------



## I'm mikey

Here are a few more pictures from last year.


----------



## brentm77

I'm sorry if I missed this somewhere in this great, but long, thread.  When the Mickey's Halloween Party tickets go on sale to the general public, with they be available via phone only, or will the website be updated to allow purchases there?

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## figment_jii

brentm77 said:


> I'm sorry if I missed this somewhere in this great, but long, thread.  When the Mickey's Halloween Party tickets go on sale to the general public, with they be available via phone only, or will the website be updated to allow purchases there?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brent



Best guess: they'll be available online and via the phone.  However, there is a high likelihood that it might take a little bit (i.e., minutes to hours) before it shows up on the website.  The purchase options for the AP holders were a bit delayed (some folks started calling and checking at 8 am and didn't see anything), so my guess is something similar might happen to the general public.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

I'm mikey said:
			
		

> Here are a few more pictures from last year.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeandshellie/9029002678/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeandshellie/8918570289/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeandshellie/8393894528/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeandshellie/8961563116/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeandshellie/8106283849/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeandshellie/8231201174/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeandshellie/8342988897/



Great pictures! You have such a great eye I'm Mikey


----------



## Sherry E

CasandraC said:


> Thanks Sherry and everyone else for all the helpful information.  This place has helped me a lot.



*CasandraC --*

You're welcome!  I hope you come up with a good candy plan so it doesn't get in the way of the fun!




Kiwigirls said:


> Ok, I have set up the check in thread!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3139112
> 
> I have gone through this thread and added dates for people that had posted to say they had bought tickets and the dates. Those who haven't bought tickets yet I haven't added you in (including myself!)
> 
> If you want your name removed, please let me know!
> And if I have missed you I'm sorry!!! Please let me know in that thread and I will add you in, as well as new people that get tickets as we go.
> 
> And if you have costume info I am happy to add that too.
> Hope it helps!



*Kiwigirls --*

Well, you are just awesome!  Than you so much for getting the MHP Check-In thread going, and for taking the time to scroll back through the last couple of days of posts to make note of all of the dates people are going.  That is great!  I think I'm trying to go on the first MHP night, but am waffling and may go on the second night.  Whatever the case, I know I can't wait too long to choose.  When I get my ticket I will post in the Check-In thread to be added to the list!




dolphingirl47 said:


> I am here. I had an absolute nightmare with my tickets in 2011. I live in the UK and as I am a DVC member and wanted that discount, I had to call. They were very reluctant to ship tickets to the UK and there is no will call option at Disneyland. So after a bit of back and forth and after assurances that the tickets never sell out apart from the party at Halloween itself, I agreed to purchase the tickets when I got there. We arrived on September 26th and I wanted a ticket for September 30th and two tickets for October 11th. The second date was no problem, but all tickets for the 1st party had sold out. I was still told at the hotel that they hold back tickets to sell on the day. This meant that I had to pay full price, but at that point I did not care.
> 
> We renewed our wedding vows during this trip and I had arranged to meet my photographer during the cutover period to do a Ghost Bride photo shoot. She had her ticket already. Anyway, the day of the party came and I headed to the park to see if I could get a ticket and were welcomed with sold out signs. I went to Town Hall and queried this saying that I had been told at the hotel that they kept tickets back to sell on the day. The person I spoke to made some phone calls and then advised me that I had been misinformed and that they do not hold any tickets back. He recommended that I ask to speak to a supervisor at the ticket booths.
> 
> I did not really expect anything, but wanted to provide feedback so that this may not happen to anybody else. I spoke to an absolutely amazing supervisor who patiently listened to the whole story. She then asked me to come back with her friend and her ticket once she has arrived and they would sell me a ticket. So the day was saved and I got to do my photo shoot and enjoyed the party afterwards.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

Now that you recap it (and thank you for replying quickly to my plea), I remember the story and how much of an ordeal it was for you.

I think that, after being reminded of your story, I would never rely upon waiting to get tickets because one never knows what will happen.  Things are too unpredictable.  But there may be occasions in which tickets are available on the day of the event.

Also, *you reminded me of something that I totally forgot*!  I completely blanked out about the fact that the 3 DLR hotels will sometimes have some MHP tickets (a limited supply) available for the guests on the mornings of the parties!  I remember that it was discussed in a couple of threads on the DIS last year. 

 So that is one additional option for folks staying onsite, who may not get the night of their choice in advance because it appears the tickets have sold out  -- they can always check with the hotel and see if any tickets become available on the day of the event.  It's not guaranteed, but it is possible.




Jenn1116 said:


> Sherry, I was about to write back "One, two, three - not it!" but I see Kiwi volunteered
> 
> Thanks!



*Jenn1116 --*

Yes, I thought you would have been the first one to jump in and offer to start it but Kiwi was quick to spring to action (thankfully), which was wonderful!!  At least there is a Check-In thread now.




dolphingirl47 said:


> I had actually come on here to post that sadly my little bonus Halloween trip stands cancelled. It was just not meant to be. The plan was to fly to Los Angeles on September 12th, spend September 13th at Disneyland so that I could be there on what I was hoping to be (and now is confirmed as) the first day of the Halloween season and then get on the Disney Wonder on September 14th for the Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise. First at the 7 month mark, I could not get a room at VGC. I wait-listed the two nights and figured I could always use my points at the Disneyland Hotel as DH really would like to stay there anyway. I could get a one-way flight using my air miles and then we were going to fly back from Houston standby. I was waiting for the discounted rates for the cruise to come out and by the time they did, the flights had gone. Eventually availability for the flights opened up again about a month later, but now all the discounted rates on the cruise have gone. So I have now given up.
> 
> It is all good though. I managed to move my vacation time to December and we are now looking at a trip to Orlando and a 5 night cruise out of Miami. I absolutely loved the holiday season at WDW last year and really want to see one of the ships in all its Christmas finery. I am still planning to come to Disneyland next year at some stage in the second half of November so I should finally get to sample the holiday season at Disneyland.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

I'm sorry to hear you won't be at DLR on 9/13.  While I know you must be disappointed to be missing out on the DLR Halloween Time fun this year, sometimes it just isn't meant to be, as you said.

I've never been fortunate enough to experience WDW during the holidays (it's on my Disney bucket list, for sure), but it looks spectacular.  At least you already know you love WDW during Christmas time, and you will get to see the ship decorated too! Missing Halloween Time will be sad, but it's not a bad trade-off.

Yes, it is high time you visited DLR for its own holiday season.  I am guessing that if we don't have an official Christmas party this year, there will be one by next year.  Hopefully it will be going on when you get out here, in the second half of November!



Pinup Mommy said:


> Great pictures! You have such a great eye I'm Mikey



*Pinup Mommy --*

I agree!  I especially love those last 3 photos of the bunch that *I'm mikey* posted, of the Castle!  Absolutely fantastic!  He has a great eye, indeed.  Some of his photos (from the Picture of the Day thread) look like they should be hanging in galleries across the nation!


----------



## pigby

A little worried that Corinna says there is no 'will call' and that they are reluctant to post out tickets to the UK. Is that just for DVC members and the discount - we will be paying full price.

Is this true - if so, we are in trouble.


----------



## figment_jii

pigby said:


> A little worried that Corinna says there is no 'will call' and that they are reluctant to post out tickets to the UK. Is that just for DVC members and the discount - we will be paying full price.
> 
> Is this true - if so, we are in trouble.



When I was looking at purchasing tickets, there were four delivery options:


> Disney eTicket ($0.00) - Your Disney eTickets will be delivered within minutes to the e-mail address provided at checkout. Print your tickets from your computer and take them straight to the Park main gate.
> 
> U.S. Standard Mail ($5.00) Delivered in 10 days or less. You should receive your order by 07/21/13. Available for orders shipped to a single address located in the contiguous United States.
> 
> U.S. Express Mail ($15.00) Delivered in 8 days or less. You should receive your order by 07/19/13 - undeliverable to PO Box addresses.
> 
> International Express Mail ($25.00)	Delivered in 15 days or less. You should receive your order by 07/26/13 - undeliverable to PO Box addresses. Signature required upon delivery.



Would the printing at home method work?  If not, it does look like they mail them to international addresses.


----------



## sweethannah

figment_jii said:
			
		

> When I was looking at purchasing tickets, there were four delivery options:
> 
> Would the printing at home method work?  If not, it does look like they mail them to international addresses.



It is absolutely no problem at all to print your ticket at home and redeem upon entry the day of the party this is what we did


----------



## pigby

sweethannah said:


> It is absolutely no problem at all to print your ticket at home and redeem upon entry the day of the party this is what we did



Thanks that's what I needed to know


----------



## dnamertz

For the $51 discounted MHP ticket price for Disney Visa card holders, does that only apply if you pay with your Disney Visa?

Anyone know if you can still get that discount if you pay mostly with Disney gift cards, and just put the small remaining balance on the Disney Visa?


----------



## Kiwigirls

I had a question about re-entering. I know with the normal tickets you can leave and come back in on the same day. With the MHP tickets, once you enter do you have to stay in, or can you leave and come back later? (Not that I think we will, but just wondering!). 

Also, I am assuming that MHP tickets only get you into DL, not DCA - you'd need a normal ticket to hop over there? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## figment_jii

Kiwigirls said:


> I had a question about re-entering. I know with the normal tickets you can leave and come back in on the same day. With the MHP tickets, once you enter do you have to stay in, or can you leave and come back later? (Not that I think we will, but just wondering!).



I'm pretty sure you can exit and re-enter, but you must have your wristband to re-enter.



Kiwigirls said:


> Also, I am assuming that MHP tickets only get you into DL, not DCA - you'd need a normal ticket to hop over there?



Correct, the MHP ticket will only allow you into DL after the specified time on the ticket.  You would need a regular park ticket to get into DCA.


----------



## dnamertz

Kiwigirls said:


> I had a question about re-entering. I know with the normal tickets you can leave and come back in on the same day. With the MHP tickets, once you enter do you have to stay in, or can you leave and come back later? (Not that I think we will, but just wondering!).
> 
> Also, I am assuming that MHP tickets only get you into DL, not DCA - you'd need a normal ticket to hop over there?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I was wondering something silimar, but for DCA.  While the party is going on at DL, I imagine all the non-party goers in DL will flood into DCA.  If we have been using our park hoppers that morning (and are not attending the MHP), and we get our hand stamped and go back to the hotel in the afternoon, and then try to reenter DCA is there a chance it would be too full and we couldn't get back in?


----------



## figment_jii

dnamertz said:


> I was wondering something silimar, but for DCA.  While the party is going on at DL, I imagine all the non-party goers in DL will flood into DCA.  If we have been using our park hoppers that morning (and are not attending the MHP), and we get our hand stamped and go back to the hotel in the afternoon, and then try to reenter DCA is there a chance it would be too full and we couldn't get back in?



I doubt DCA will fill to capacity, so you should be fine going over to DCA in the evenings.  It'll likely be more crowded than usual, but not like it was 4th of July or Christmas.


----------



## dolphingirl47

pigby said:


> A little worried that Corinna says there is no 'will call' and that they are reluctant to post out tickets to the UK. Is that just for DVC members and the discount - we will be paying full price.
> 
> Is this true - if so, we are in trouble.



I bought the ticket for my photographer without the DVC discount and was able to use the eticket option.

Corinna


----------



## figment_jii

pigby said:


> A little worried that Corinna says there is no 'will call' and that they are reluctant to post out tickets to the UK.



The eTicket option let's you print the tickets at home.  When you order the tickets (before you pay), there will be a link to let you test to make sure you can print them.  Basically, you just need a program that let's you open *.pdf documents.  The real tickets will be emailed to you and you can print them at your convience.  The eTickets worked fine last year; I did that for the party and didn't have any problems.  My only advice is to print them on a laser jet or make sure they don't get wet (you don't want the ink to run!).


----------



## dnamertz

I was just reading some threads about last year's Halloween parties and it appears that on Oct 24 last year DL closed at 6pm for a cast-member Hallowen party.  This was the day after a scheduled MHP.

Does anyone know if this cast-member party is a normal yearly event, and if so how can I find out when it will take place this year.  I don't want there to be yet another day of our trip where DL closes early.


----------



## Aussiedaisy79

Hi, I'm in Australia & I am going to buy some tickets for the halloween party when it goes on sale on the 15th.....just a question, are the tickets on sale on the official Disneyland site? I can't see any links on there yet??? I know the tickets are already on sale for AP holders so thought there would be a link....am I looking in the wrong place? Hope someone can help me with this question  Thanks so much xxx


----------



## nicberg

I am in Australia and have just purchased our deluxe AP as etickets.

I want to take advantage of early access to the Halloween Party tickets, but the Disneyland website won't let me add the AP barcodes to my online profile and therefore I continue to be 'locked out' of the AP information (such as hotel discounts) and the HP ticket link.

Any advice?????


----------



## Goofy_Mom

nicberg said:


> I am in Australia and have just purchased our deluxe AP as etickets.
> 
> I want to take advantage of early access to the Halloween Party tickets, but the Disneyland website won't let me add the AP barcodes to my online profile and therefore I continue to be 'locked out' of the AP information (such as hotel discounts) and the HP ticket link.
> 
> Any advice?????



For the HP tickets, you can call the ticket number and explain the situation. They may or may not be able to sell you AP rate tickets over the phone.

For hotel discounts, after you check in and activate your AP's, talk to the front desk hotel people.  They should be able to give you the discount and apply it to your hotel room.  Are you paying all up front, or just the first night up front?  If its the all up front deal, you'll get a refund of the difference.  If its the first night deal, they'll apply the difference to the rest of the nights.


----------



## Sherry E

Aussiedaisy79 said:


> Hi, I'm in Australia & I am going to buy some tickets for the halloween party when it goes on sale on the 15th.....just a question, are the tickets on sale on the official Disneyland site? I can't see any links on there yet??? I know the tickets are already on sale for AP holders so thought there would be a link....am I looking in the wrong place? Hope someone can help me with this question  Thanks so much xxx



*Aussiedaisy79 --*

Hello!  I think that the link for the general public to buy tickets will appear on 7/15, somewhere on the main Disneyland site (maybe in the Halloween Time section, which used to be found in Seasonal Events before they revamped the website).  Maybe even in the tickets/Hoppers section.  

The link for the AP holders can only be accessed through the AP section of the site, which is why you don't see it.


----------



## Aussiedaisy79

Thankyou


----------



## Sisa

I am taking my little ones to DL for the first time, 9/10-9/15. I know all Halloween Decor will be up by 9/13, but am wondering if it will slowly go up over a few days or if it's overnight on the 12th? I am hoping for the overnight because I would like my kids to see everyday DL first and then surprise it's all decked out for Halloween. Does anyone know how they have done it in the past? TIA


----------



## Sherry E

Sisa said:


> I am taking my little ones to DL for the first time, 9/10-9/15. I know all Halloween Decor will be up by 9/13, but am wondering if it will slowly go up over a few days or if it's overnight on the 12th? I am hoping for the overnight because I would like my kids to see everyday DL first and then surprise it's all decked out for Halloween. Does anyone know how they have done it in the past? TIA



Hello, *Sisa*!

Welcome!

It will actually be over a few days that the decor appears, I'm sorry to say.  I know how you feel -- I wish there were a way for both the Halloween and the holiday decorations to be put up overnight so that the park is magically transformed.  I think it would make more of an impact that way.  I guess that it can't be done that way.

You will see the character pumpkins appear over the turnstiles at the entrance to Disneyland a few days early, I think.  You will also see various in-store Halloween displays and window displays on Main Street appearing early.

If I am not mistaken, I think the giant Mickey pumpkin in Town Square does not go up until the day or night before the season begins.  I could be wrong on that, but I don't think it is up several days in advance.  The other pumpkins that sit on the window sills, awnings, balconies, etc. along Main Street may go up overnight.  I can't recall.  There are over 300 of them.

I'm not sure if we will see a Halloween-ified floral Mickey at the entrance to DL as we have in previous years.  The floral Mickey was just regular last year, but 2 years ago he wore a floral Halloween "mask" and there were various mini-pumpkins used as pieces of the display.


----------



## Sisa

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *Sisa*!
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> It will actually be over a few days that the decor appears, I'm sorry to say.  I know how you feel -- I wish there were a way for both the Halloween and the holiday decorations to be put up overnight so that the park is magically transformed.  I think it would make more of an impact that way.  I guess that it can't be done that way.
> 
> You will see the character pumpkins appear over the turnstiles at the entrance to Disneyland a few days early, I think.  You will also see various in-store Halloween displays and window displays on Main Street appearing early.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, I think the giant Mickey pumpkin in Town Square does not go up until the day or night before the season begins.  I could be wrong on that, but I don't think it is up several days in advance.  The other pumpkins that sit on the window sills, awnings, balconies, etc. along Main Street may go up overnight.  I can't recall.  There are over 300 of them.
> 
> I'm not sure if we will see a Halloween-ified floral Mickey at the entrance to DL as we have in previous years.  The floral Mickey was just regular last year, but 2 years ago he wore a floral Halloween "mask" and there were various mini-pumpkins used as pieces of the display.



Thank you so much for responding! I am slightly bummed, but I can imagine it would be quite a bit of work to do all at once.


----------



## dnamertz

I've heard the special fireworks show at the Halloween party is one of the highlights of the party if viewed from the front of the castle where you can see the projections on the castle.  However, if you can't get a spot with a view of the castle (or don't want to spend a large part of the party waiting for a spot) is the firework show that much different than the normal firework show?  We will see the regular fireworks show a few nights earlier on a non party night so do we need to make a point of seeing the party fireworks show if not in front of the castle?


----------



## figment_jii

dnamertz said:


> I've heard the special fireworks show at the Halloween party is one of the highlights of the party if viewed from the front of the castle where you can see the projections on the castle.  However, if you can't get a spot with a view of the castle (or don't want to spend a large part of the party waiting for a spot) is the firework show that much different than the normal firework show?  We will see the regular fireworks show a few nights earlier on a non party night so do we need to make a point of seeing the party fireworks show if not in front of the castle?



The Halloween Scream fireworks are a highlight of MHP and I highly recommend seeing them.  You do want to be able to see the Castle front and the left side of the castle (when facing the castle) because of the projections and the Jack Skellington/Oogie Boogie screen.  If your are a Nightmare Before Christmas fan, the fireworks are a must do because Zero flies (in place of Tinkerbell).  I always watch the fireworks at the party because they're one of my favorite things. 

If you are someone who just thinks of fireworks as fireworks, and doesn't really care about the music or effects, then it's not that different from regular fireworks (I.e they set off a wide range of sizes and colors and they're fun to watch).


----------



## Goofy_Mom

dnamertz said:


> I've heard the special fireworks show at the Halloween party is one of the highlights of the party if viewed from the front of the castle where you can see the projections on the castle.  However, if you can't get a spot with a view of the castle (or don't want to spend a large part of the party waiting for a spot) is the firework show that much different than the normal firework show?  We will see the regular fireworks show a few nights earlier on a non party night so do we need to make a point of seeing the party fireworks show if not in front of the castle?



The castle is part of the fireworks show, and yes the fireworks are very different.  There is a "ball" that emerges and characters appear on it, Zero flies through the air.  In the past, they used to show the same projections on the ROA in NOS.  Another place to watch fireworks is near IASW.  The facade participates in the fireworks and it's much less crowded.


----------



## dnamertz

Goofy_Mom said:


> The castle is part of the fireworks show, and yes the fireworks are very different.  There is a "ball" that emerges and characters appear on it, Zero flies through the air.  In the past, they used to show the same projections on the ROA in NOS.  Another place to watch fireworks is near IASW.  The facade participates in the fireworks and it's much less crowded.



Are the projections that are shown on IASW and ROA the same as on the castle?  Where/how on ROA are the projections shown?  Is there music also in these locations?

I want to see the fireworks, I'm just not sure I want to invest the 45 plus minutes waiting (out of a 5 hour party).


----------



## SueTGGR

We were at the top of Main St when I took this picture, if that helps. We hate waiting and yes, I'm sorry to say we will jump in and stand where ever there is empty spots. It isn't always the best but we get to see them one way or another. We are nice about it, though so please don't hate me or lump me in with inconsiderate peeps that step in front of small children or put our kids up on out shoulders.  We look around for empty spots and typically will have a tree blocking the "perfect" view but we are at Disneyland and it is all magical, right? 
Anyway, you see the smiling pumpkin? That is one of the things you want to make sure you have a good view of as there are different images projected as part of the show.


----------



## SueTGGR

This is in case you didn't get to see it when it was in CA! And Sherry, I am going to dig up a Candy Corn Acres one for you later!  Is it August yet? Sorry we can't skip my birthday month and then let September roll right along!


----------



## dnamertz

SueTGGR said:


> We were at the top of Main St when I took this picture, if that helps. We hate waiting and yes, I'm sorry to say we will jump in and stand where ever there is empty spots. It isn't always the best but we get to see them one way or another. We are nice about it, though so please don't hate me or lump me in with inconsiderate peeps that step in front of small children or put our kids up on out shoulders.  We look around for empty spots and typically will have a tree blocking the "perfect" view but we are at Disneyland and it is all magical, right?
> Anyway, you see the smiling pumpkin? That is one of the things you want to make sure you have a good view of as there are different images projected as part of the show.



Thanks.  Just checked out some videos on youtube of the projections on IASW.  Looks cool, except you probably can't see Zero.  What time should we excpet to get a sopt to see it in front of IASW?


----------



## pixey-d

My husband and I are making a trip down without the kids. I am trying to decide on a two day park hopper or a one day park hopper with The Halloween party. I know the party is geared for kids but do you think we would still have a blast just the two of us and how are the ride lines on a Monday party?


----------



## dnamertz

What exactly goes on in DL during the 3 hours prior to the MHP (the 3 hours when MHP ticketed guests are let in along with the regular guests)?

I know during the party certain areas, and restaurants are closed to be used for trick-or-treat trails.  So I would imagine these areas begin closing during that 3 hour period so they can start getting them ready.  We plan on entering DL during this time on the night we attend the party and eating dinner before the party.  Sometime before our travel dates, will we be able to find out which restaurants will be open during the 3 hour period?


----------



## SueTGGR

dnamertz said:


> Thanks.  Just checked out some videos on youtube of the projections on IASW.  Looks cool, except you probably can't see Zero.  What time should we excpet to get a spot to see it in front of IASW?


I see what you are saying about our view, but it was a lamp post blocking the rest of the castle. We saw Zero just not his whole flight from there. The reason we stood there was because MIL needed to sit and there was a spot open on one of the benches. You couldn't see from the bench but I think we wore her out.  She had never been with us to the party before. She loved it but we wore her out! 
With IASW spots, I have no idea. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## Goofy_Mom

dnamertz said:


> Are the projections that are shown on IASW and ROA the same as on the castle?  Where/how on ROA are the projections shown?  Is there music also in these locations?
> 
> I want to see the fireworks, I'm just not sure I want to invest the 45 plus minutes waiting (out of a 5 hour party).



The projections on ROA are in the same area as Fantasmic! and from what I can remember, they are the same projections as "the ball" and yes the music is piped in.



dnamertz said:


> What exactly goes on in DL during the 3 hours prior to the MHP (the 3 hours when MHP ticketed guests are let in along with the regular guests)?
> 
> I know during the party certain areas, and restaurants are closed to be used for trick-or-treat trails.  So I would imagine these areas begin closing during that 3 hour period so they can start getting them ready.  We plan on entering DL during this time on the night we attend the party and eating dinner before the party.  Sometime before our travel dates, will we be able to find out which restaurants will be open during the 3 hour period?



The three hours early is mostly to combat party goers all coming at 6 or 7pm and causing a huge traffic jam.  We arrived at the gates at 3:50 and there was a big line, I can only imagine what the line would be if we were only let in at the start of the party.  Once we got in we were given our wrist bands and trick or treat sacks and party maps (tells you were the trick or treat trails are and character meetings).  The first thing we did was eat an early diner at Carnation Cafe.  We'll be doing it again this year, we weren't hungry for most of the party.  After that we went on rides and then, almost out of no where, it was 7pm and the atmosphere totally changed.  all of the sudden there was fog and a lot of costumes everywhere and CM's in they're Halloween party get ups.


----------



## CrAzY4DL

Buying our tickets for October 1st party tomorrow. Super excited!!!! It will be DD2s birthday trip (we do 3, 6 and 10) so her very first visit and I hope she isn't afraid of everything. Wooty woot!


----------



## MsMinne

Does anyone know what time the tickets will be on sale from. I am in Sydney, Australia. I need to know what time I have to set my alarm for!

 I have rearranged my itinerary to ensure we are in Disneyland for the first Friday night party - I can't miss out!


----------



## figment_jii

MsMinne said:


> Does anyone know what time the tickets will be on sale from. I am in Sydney, Australia. I need to know what time I have to set my alarm for!
> 
> I have rearranged my itinerary to ensure we are in Disneyland for the first Friday night party - I can't miss out!



It looks like the phone lines opened up around 8:00 am PT when the AP/DVC/Disney Visa ticket went on sale.  The website went live a little after the phones.

While the party tickets are popular, I doubt they will sell out on the first day.  So, you could probably wait until you get up on Tuesday morning to purchase the tickets.


----------



## I'm mikey

Pinup Mommy said:


> Great pictures! You have such a great eye I'm Mikey


Thank you so much, that's very kind of you to say


Sherry E said:


> *Pinup Mommy --*
> 
> I agree!  I especially love those last 3 photos of the bunch that *I'm mikey* posted, of the Castle!  Absolutely fantastic!  He has a great eye, indeed.  Some of his photos (from the Picture of the Day thread) look like they should be hanging in galleries across the nation!



Sherry that's very kind of you to say, THANK YOU!. We do have a lot of very talented photographers who post on the Disneyland resort picture of the day thread , KCmike, Evad, Elk Grove Chris, kylie71, Dhorner233, Mel522 and many others, all have posted some really spectacular images. if anyone would like to post your pics, please join us, we would love to see your Disneyland Resort pictures.


----------



## I'm mikey

Here are a few pictures from the Halloween Carnival in Big Thunder Ranch. all pictures were taken the first week of October 2012.


----------



## NMcowboy

Hmpffff....ordered tickets this past Monday with Disney Visa... Received in the mail this past Friday!!!!  5 days delivery time!!  Schweet!!


----------



## DisSmis

Can someone link where on the website I can buy tickets.  I can't find it and have been on hold on the call-in line for 25 minutes.


----------



## brentm77

DisSmis said:


> Can someone link where on the website I can buy tickets.  I can't find it and have been on hold on the call-in line for 25 minutes.



I just got through on the phones - said they won't be on sale until 8:00 PT.  Frustrating after sitting on hold for 30 mins.


----------



## DisSmis

Thanks!!  I was able to hang up at the 28 minute mark


----------



## pigby

Still not showing up for purchase online


----------



## brentm77

Got through again on phone lines - said they were expecting them by now, but there is some sort of delay.  They can't order them in their systems yet.  Don't see them online either.


----------



## brentm77

Official words now is that they won't be available until "later today."  This comes from the phone representative.  She couldn't give a more specific time.


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Boo. I just got the same info after holding for 20mins. She said "Sorry, I know this is a bummer. We've had so many people calling because they are supposed to be on sale right now, but we are having a computer glitch. No need to stress out though, they won't sell out on the first day!" ha! Of course I know that, I just want them NOW! giggle!! She said if the website is up to buy them, then the phones will be too since it's the same system. She said check back maybe later on tonight.


----------



## timelord14

It is 3.44am New Zealand time- cant see them online yet. Do I wait or go back to bed?


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

timelord14 said:


> It is 3.44am New Zealand time- cant see them online yet. Do I wait or go back to bed?



According to how long the phone lady thinks it's going to take, I would go back to bed! lol


----------



## timelord14

So annoying. Havent slept well as worried I would sleep throuh the alarm. Will give it another 10 minutes, then will have to try again in 2 hours


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

timelord14 said:


> So annoying. Havent slept well as worried I would sleep throuh the alarm. Will give it another 10 minutes, then will have to try again in 2 hours



It's totally annoying! Especially after holding for an exorbitant amount of time only to be told there is a "glitch" GAH!! How can such a huge company have soooo many computer system issues?! That's what I want to know!! lol


----------



## Single_Mom

I just purchased my tickets through the Disney Parks Blog. Don't know why they aren't on the Disney website but you can definitely can purchase them on the blog.


----------



## perlster

Since so many people missed it last week:

The link is below
Buy tickets here
The link is above


----------



## perlster

*bumping* over redundant thread


----------



## seobaina

can anyone tell me the phone number? I know they are online but I need to speak to them about the tickets, so easier to phone. Thanks


----------



## perlster

714-781-4400


----------



## perlster

*bump*


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Yep, just managed to get them too by looking under the advanced purchase ap link under special offers. Odd we have to hunt for it! Lol Oh well, who cares, tickets are bought!!.we are going on October 18th!!!  Yippeee!!!


----------



## brentm77

Tickets are now available to the general public online!

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/reserve/buildticketurlredirect?id=MHP_TicketLink


P.S. I found this link through the Disneyland blog, which updated 20 minutes or so before I posted this.  At the time I am posting this, there is no link on the Halloween Time page or the ticket page on the Disneyland site.


----------



## seobaina

perlster said:


> 714-781-4400



Thank you


----------



## seobaina

perlster said:


> 714-781-4400



I may be being thick but so I don't waste time calling overseas...I assume I want 'option 1 ticket info' and 'speak to a cast member'? thanks


----------



## stlm

Just got mine for October 18th also!!


----------



## twinspirit

Purchased our tickets for MHP by telephone this morning....never did see the option to buy them on the site page I was on. BUT we got them!! Sept 27th very happy


----------



## Goofy_Mom

thought I'd share some of last years pictures in honor of tickets finally being on sale!


----------



## DisneyFan3113

So excited for everyone getting their tickets today! You guys might want to go to the MHP Check In / Meet Up thread and post your dates. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3139112


----------



## pigby

brentm77 said:


> Tickets are now available to the general public online!
> 
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/reserve/buildticketurlredirect?id=MHP_TicketLink
> 
> 
> P.S. I found this link through the Disneyland blog, which updated 20 minutes or so before I posted this.  At the time I am posting this, there is no link on the Halloween Time page or the ticket page on the Disneyland site.



The prices for the tickets say AP in brackets - is this the link to the Annual Pass tickets or does AP in this case mean Advance Purchase? I hate jargon

I tried to check out first time for 3 tickets on 1st October and price came up at $177 total - I got a red error message and then 2 mins later price changed to $153 - it does say AP - all very confusing!! 

Before I check out want to be sure that $51 is the correct price if I don't have Annual passes. 

In addition, I had previously emailed DLR to ask when tickets would be onsale online and they sent me a broken link - not very promising.


----------



## figment_jii

pigby said:


> Before I check out want to be sure that $51 is the correct price if I don't have Annual passes.



$51 per ticket is the Annual Passport Advance Purchase price for select nights.  So three tickets at the AP Advance Purchase price would be $153.  I don't know if the price for the non-AP, but still advance purchase, prices are the same.


----------



## Single_Mom

I cannot wait to attend on the 27th.  I was thinking we weren't going to be able to go because we are leaving on the 28th and I initially heard the party started on the 30th. I am definitely WAY WAY more excited about this than my kids are lol


----------



## perlster

figment_jii said:


> I don't know if the price for the non-AP, but still advance purchase prices are the same.



absolutely *not*

*The same-day prices are the same* whether or not you have an AP.  The advance purchase price (for most nights) is discounted for AP holders.  This was all explained in an earlier post
------------------------------------------------
As for "AP in brackets", are you sure you didn't misread
For example the first line on the order page under "Ticket Type" is:
Mickey's Halloween Party (GP) - September 27


----------



## brentm77

pigby said:


> The prices for the tickets say AP in brackets - is this the link to the Annual Pass tickets or does AP in this case mean Advance Purchase? I hate jargon
> 
> I tried to check out first time for 3 tickets on 1st October and price came up at $177 total - I got a red error message and then 2 mins later price changed to $153 - it does say AP - all very confusing!!
> 
> Before I check out want to be sure that $51 is the correct price if I don't have Annual passes.
> 
> In addition, I had previously emailed DLR to ask when tickets would be onsale online and they sent me a broken link - not very promising.



The link that I posted takes me to a page that has (GP) in brackets for all nights.  The advanced purchase price for most nights, including the 1st of October is $59.  It sounds like you are seeing the annual passholder price.  Try linking through the Disney Blog instead:
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/07/halloween-time-returns-to-the-disneyland-resort-september-13-october-31-mickeys-halloween-party-expanding-to-13-nights/

The link is in blue at the top of the blog post.


----------



## perlster

Could this be causing some [more]  confusion?

*Not *just for the Halloween Party, but in general - the page you reach via a certain link to the disney/go site may look *different *depending on whether or not you are logged in.


As for the links, link in the blog post is exactly what _pigby _was using.

[Incredibly, the link was put in a post that is buried pages deep into the blog.  Would it have killed Erin (or whoever) to make a new post for general ticket sales (or at least, "bump" the older one to today?)]

[PS.  Whaaaat?  Time after time, I post relevant information (before any else - even Disney sometimes!) and someone here thinks that's a bad thing.      OK, that's it's for me.   "Someone" is now responsible for this board getting less timely and useful information in the future. I've had it.  Believe it or not, there are other places that welcome such scoops.  Look there for what you used to have here]


----------



## timelord14

Just brought mine for the 1st Oct. I couldnt find where to purchase so tried going via the Annual Passholder section to see if it would work.
Yes it worked. E tickets have just arrived!!!!


----------



## brentm77

perlster said:


> [PS.  Whaaaat?  Time after time, I post relevant information (before any else - even Disney sometimes!) and someone here thinks that's a bad thing.      OK, that's it's for me.   "Someone" is now responsible for this board getting less timely and useful information in the future. I've had it.  Believe it or not, there are other places that welcome such scoops.  Look there for what you used to have here]



What are you referring to?  Where did someone think it was a bad thing?


----------



## Kiwigirls

Perlster - just wanted to say I appreciate the info and links you have posted in this thread. Don't think anyone has had any problems with that? Just sometimes people don't read back a few posts, or get excited and post their own info. Anyway, hope you stick around and keep sharing your accurate info with us!! Thanks!!!


----------



## laurilla

I have them!!!
I´ve just bought my tickets for October 21st and Octuber 23rd.
I bought themo online 

Thanks a lot for your help
Now I can sleep well knowing I have them


----------



## pigby

OK - I have got the link to the GP tickets but this is the error message I keep getting

Sorry, we have encountered an error with the following products: 

Mickey's Halloween Party (GP) - October 1

For purchasing tickets for special events, such as World of Color or Mickeys Halloween Party, click here to begin your transaction again.

For products that are only available to Southern California Residents, please verify your billing address below and re-submit your order.

We apologize for the inconvenience.  


Is there an issue because I am buying from overseas? I am selecting the 'will call' option


----------



## timelord14

Hi Pigby
I have just purchased from New Zealand. I chose the e ticket option


----------



## Sherry E

*perlster* --  

I greatly appreciate any info you find out and share with us, which I have mentioned repeatedly.  I appreciate any info that anyone finds out and is kind enough to clue us in on, as long as we're clear on whether it is official or a credible rumor (I think that sometimes people take rumors to be facts, which can be risky)!  Likewise, if I find out any bits o' info, I post them here too.  

(And, by the way, half the time when I post or answer questions in detail people ignore me entirely -- and this is my thread -- so it happens to all of us at some point!)

I definitely think that, as *Kiwigirls* basically said, people get excited and don't scroll back a couple of pages, or for whatever reason they think they have to read this entire thread before posting in it (not true) and, thus, end up starting all new threads.  I think that happens with many topics, in fact.  It does tend to get a little too 'busy' and confusing on the forums with multiple threads about basically the same things, and I have been quietly merging more threads lately to clean it up somewhat.

(Just wait for all the activity that ensues if and when we find out about a Christmas party at DLR -- there will be many threads that pop up about that!)



​

*For those of you who do not also belong to my Christmas Superthread (and I know that many of you do, but there are some who stay strictly in the Halloween thread), you may not be aware of the big "Theme Week Countdown" I do in that thread every year.  The Countdown involves a different Disneyland holiday season theme every week, from August until the season begins in November.  I post an intro to the theme, as well as my own photos to set it up for everyone and get it going.  It's a great way to highlight all the different elements of the holiday season for those who have never visited DLR during that time of year or for those who have simply overlooked those things, as well as to showcase all of the amazing photographic contributions to the themes from the different participants.

For this year's 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread, there will be 20 themes (13 weekly themes; 6 mini-daily themes and one final ending theme).  We are starting the Countdown on Monday, August 5th (3 weeks earlier than I usually begin it), and ending it on Monday, November 4th (one week earlier than I usually end it).

I welcome you all to join in the 2013 Countdown in the Christmas Superthread, as I am including 2 ways to win small prizes this year.  There will be two $25 Disney Gift Cards up for grabs -- one gift card for a randomly drawn winner who posts DLR holiday photos during the countdown, and one gift card for a non-photo entrant who finds the different "code words" I will include in my theme intros, the holiday song to which they all belong, and submits the correct answer before anyone else.

So, basically, you can enter with photos or you can enter via the code word/holiday song method, but the latter way will be based on speed and who is the first person to post the correct answer.

Some of you may think, "But...I haven't been to DLR during the Christmas season, so I don't have any holiday photos I can submit."

What I will say to that is...Haunted Mansion Holiday works for both the Halloween and holiday seasons.  And...seems to me I've seen some snow popping up on the Castle even before Halloween hits.   And...seems to me there are some decorations popping up in New Orleans Square (and maybe even in Toontown or A Bug's Land) even before Halloween hits, so you may have more than you think you have in the way of photos!  The gingerbread cookies with mouse ears are multi-seasonal as well.... 

*


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> I definitely think that, as *Kiwigirls* basically said, people get excited and don't scroll back a couple of pages, or for whatever reason they think they have to read this entire thread before posting in it (not true) and, thus, end up starting all new threads.



Hi Sherry E - I think sometimes people see the page count of this thread (and other super threads) and think that they're never going to have the time to read the entire thing so they might as well post a question to get the answer more quickly.  Basically, it's overwhelming to think about reading through 100+ pages of posts in hopes of finding the answer they're looking for, so they start a new thread.


----------



## MsMinne

Yay! Just got ours online for the 27th sep. I couldn't find them online but did a search on the word 'Halloween' and I found a link.


----------



## figment_jii

perlster said:


> absolutely *not*
> 
> *The same-day prices are the same* whether or not you have an AP.  The advance purchase price (for most nights) is discounted for AP holders.  This was all explained in an earlier post
> ------------------------------------------------
> As for "AP in brackets", are you sure you didn't misread
> For example the first line on the order page under "Ticket Type" is:
> Mickey's Halloween Party (GP) - September 27



Sorry that you took this so personally and felt the need to yell (using bold).  I couldn't easily find the prices and could only get to the AP page, so I couldn't answer the poster about whether their price was right.  I was simply confirming that $51/ticket was the pre-purchase AP price.  I was being honest when I said I didn't know what the pre-purchase non-AP price would be.  I scanned back serveral pages, but couldn't find a the answer/prices, so I went with what I did know to help the poster.


----------



## Lucrezia

Ooh, *Sherry*, the Christmas theme week countdown sounds so fun! And the gift card giveaway is so clever! I'll definitely be following along.  The holidays can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Sherry E

*figment_jii --*

Yes, you're definitely right.  I know that's what happens, but I guess I'm not sure why anyone would ever think that they have to read an entire thread to participate in it or to get an answer.  We answer things all the time in this thread and in the Christmas thread.  I repeatedly tell people they don't have to read entire threads.  

Usually, with any kind of long thread, you can skim down the first page (easy to get to) and get a ton of information.  Then, you go to the last couple of pages and skim those.  Then, just join in. If you don't see the answer to something on the first page or in the last couple of pages, then ask it in the thread.  I've never thought I needed to read an entire thread on any forum to join in, but sometimes I'll do it if I have time.  Sometimes I don't.

It gets confusing when multiple threads pop up on the same or similar topics -- and on certain other non-Disney boards I've noticed that kind of thing is stopped in its tracks.  The mods merge threads constantly or they just close assorted threads to leave one open.  Some of the mods are very, very particular about what goes in which thread.  

We are actually pretty lenient here on this forum, but... it would help if everyone worked with us a little bit.  We all try to provide a lot of great information for people, and it's there if people spend just a little bit of time to look for it or, at the very least, just join in on a thread where they see the topic is already being discussed by a lot of people who know a lot about it!


​

*Lucrezia --*

I think the Theme Week Countdown is usually fun anyway, but now that we have a couple of small prizes at stake I am hoping it will up the ante and make it even more fun!  You can participate too, if you want to try the code word part of it!  I wanted to include a way to possibly win a gift card for the people who don't have photos to share, as well as for the people who do share photos.

You've already joined in on the Christmas Superthread so you're settled in and subscribed.  

**_Anyone else who wants to have a chance at winning will have to join that thread!**_


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> I know that's what happens, but I guess I'm not sure why anyone would ever think that they have to read an entire thread to participate in it or to get an answer.  We answer things all the time in this thread and in the Christmas thread.  I repeatedly tell people they don't have to read entire threads.



Yeah; I agree, but I have to admit that at first, I didn't really want to post to any thread that I hadn't read the entire thing.  It's the feeling of "what if I'm asking a dumb question that's already been answered".  Maybe it's a hold over form the WDW boards where folks are quicker to get skewered by other posters for asking repeat questions.

I don't have any new photos to post, but a few from 2011:


----------



## Royal Consort

So I couldn't work out which date we wanted to attend so bought tickets to both?

Oh dear.


Coming straight from the Halloween party at WDW to Disneyland - I'm going to have to get creative with costuming!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

figment_jii said:


> Yeah; I agree, but I have to admit that at first, I didn't really want to post to any thread that I hadn't read the entire thing.  It's the feeling of "what if I'm asking a dumb question that's already been answered".  Maybe it's a hold over form the WDW boards where folks are quicker to get skewered by other posters for asking repeat questions.
> 
> I don't have any new photos to post, but a few from 2011:



Oooooooo--Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures--I really feel like I'm "straining at the leash" now, for Halloween Time!


----------



## figment_jii

Royal Consort said:


> Coming straight from the Halloween party at WDW to Disneyland



Lucky! I did that last year (except I went to DLR MHP first and then MK MNSSHP).  Both are a lot of fun, but they are different.  Just because you're going to WDW first, it might be worth it look at a thread from a bit ago (the parties were pretty much the same in 2012, so the comparison is still valid) that will give you a sense of what is similar and what is different between MHP and MNSSHP.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2939583


----------



## Royal Consort

figment_jii said:


> Lucky! I did that last year (except I went to DLR MHP first and then MK MNSSHP).  Both are a lot of fun, but they are different.  Just because you're going to WDW first, it might be worth it look at a thread from a bit ago (the parties were pretty much the same in 2012, so the comparison is still valid) that will give you a sense of what is similar and what is different between MHP and MNSSHP.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2939583



Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## mommamonster

We are going on the 21st, for our first Halloween season and MHP! 

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who listed the candy they got or posted photos, because my 3 year old was just diagnosed type 1 diabetic and I am trying to wrap my head around the carb counts for Halloween candy (no doubt will my kids want to munch on candy while trick or treating!) and at least now I have a list of candy that I can research beforehand to make things easier!


----------



## kelmac284

I just scanned the Disney site as well as some of the info on here but either I missed it or didn't see it.  What time does the Happy Haunts tours start?  I saw one that said 5 p.m. is that correct?  And they said they started in front of Tower of Terror.  Again does anyone know if this is correct?  I have to make our dinning reservations 60 days out but can book the tour till 30 and I want to make sure everything coordinates.  I was going to book dinner at Cafe Orleans that night but if it starts in front of TT I might have to do something over there.  Also Do you still have to check in at the tour gardens first?  I am really confused and everything I read isn't helping.

Also my mom uses a scooter.  She CAN use stairs and such just can't walk for hours on end.  Will she be able to do the tour on a scooter?

TIA


----------



## Cheshirecatty

kelmac284 said:


> I just scanned the Disney site as well as some of the info on here but either I missed it or didn't see it.  What time does the Happy Haunts tours start?  I saw one that said 5 p.m. is that correct?  And they said they started in front of Tower of Terror.  Again does anyone know if this is correct?  I have to make our dinning reservations 60 days out but can book the tour till 30 and I want to make sure everything coordinates.  I was going to book dinner at Cafe Orleans that night but if it starts in front of TT I might have to do something over there.  Also Do you still have to check in at the tour gardens first?  I am really confused and everything I read isn't helping.
> 
> Also my mom uses a scooter.  She CAN use stairs and such just can't walk for hours on end.  Will she be able to do the tour on a scooter?
> 
> TIA



Kelly, we did the Happiest Haunts tour last year as part of the "Ultimate Halloween Experience", and our tour started at 3:30pm. 

The "Experience" ended around 6:30pm, after the Party had already started, and we felt it put us at a little bit of a disadvantage--not huge, but not sure I'd do it that way again.

I'm not sure when the tour starts if you're doing it apart from the "Ultimate Experience".

"Yes", you do check in at the Tour Gardens, and "Yes", your Mom will be able to use her scooter!


----------



## kelmac284

Thanks CHesire.  Yes we are doing it on a separate night.  We are doing the party on Fri the 25th and I had planned on doing the tour on Sat the 26th.  

Hopefully someone else may know.  But thanks about the other info.


----------



## DPickering

Managed to talk everyone in our party to switching up our plans and doing Halloween party Friday, Sept 27 then DCA on Sat. Shared some pictures and it was not a hard sell. Just got our tickets. First Disney Halloween party ever! Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Kilala

It is offical I'm going on Oct. 18th!! I might go on one of the Wednesdays too.


----------



## dnamertz

If one of the MHPs is sold out before the party date, do they still make some tickets available at the ticket booths the day of the party?


----------



## figment_jii

dnamertz said:


> If one of the MHPs is sold out before the party date, do they still make some tickets available at the ticket booths the day of the party?



I've read that the resorts have have a limited number of tickets available for guests staying there to purchase even if the party is sold out online and at the tickets booth.  Historically, I don't think they hold any tickets for day of sales.  When I got to DL on the day of the first party (maybe 15 minutes after opening), there were signs out saying that the party was sold out for that night.


----------



## Shadowcat70

I am sure it's already been asked, but I wasn't able to find the answer, but how do they handle having obviously fake, cheap plastic kids swords as part of a costume? They would be a part of my hubby's pirate costume, and nothing he is actually going to be taking out and playing with.   They will basically just be scabards hanging at his side. I was even thinking of going as far as cutting off the sword part and gluing the hilt to the scabard so there isn't even a plastic blade.

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance! This will be our first Halloween at Disneyland, and the party tickets will be a surprise for the kids. We are so excited!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Shadowcat70 said:


> I am sure it's already been asked, but I wasn't able to find the answer, but how do they handle having obviously fake, cheap plastic kids swords as part of a costume? They would be a part of my hubby's pirate costume, and nothing he is actually going to be taking out and playing with.   They will basically just be scabards hanging at his side. I was even thinking of going as far as cutting off the sword part and gluing the hilt to the scabard so there isn't even a plastic blade.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance! This will be our first Halloween at Disneyland, and the party tickets will be a surprise for the kids. We are so excited!



I don't think this will be a problem for you at all--they sell plastic swords in the park, and we've seen children(of all ages) carrying/wielding them all over the place.  We've also seen them as part of Halloween costumes, during the Halloween parties as well.

If you want definite peace of mind, you call and ask, or go ahead and do as you were thinking--cut off the sword, and glue the hilt to the scabbard--but I truly don't think you need to go to the trouble.

How fun to surprise the kids with Halloween party tickets--you will *love it*!!!


----------



## CrAzY4DL

Working on a Wreck It Ralph themed night for the fam (except for DD13, she still wants to go as Joker from Dark Knight, hahaha!).
Anyways, I'm going as Ralph, DH as Felix, DD10 wants to be Vanellope and I was thinking of making DD2 be Sour Bill. Do you think if I made a green M&M costume (without the M of course!) it would be recognizable as Sour Bill? I can letter "Sour Bill" on the darn thing if I have to!

Thanks in advance! I'm super excited, our kids never get to "really" trick or treat, Halloween night is usually us loading them in the car and going to DH parents house and my parents house and my Grannys and his Aunts 2 towns over, etc. Our neighborhood is NOT conducive to trick or treating!


----------



## Geemo

I have one more person that needs to get on the ball and buy their ticket.

How fast did the tickets sell out last year?

thanks 

Geemo


----------



## Kilala

They sold out from what I remember was in late September into October depending on the date.


----------



## Geemo

Kilala said:


> They sold out from what I remember was in late September into October depending on the date.



Thank you!

This makes me feel a little better.  I'm sure everything will be settled in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks again
Geemo


----------



## dnamertz

I just heard about Gingerbread Beignets with Eggnog Anglaise at Cafe Orleans.  Is this only offered during the Christmas season, or do they have them during Halloween as early as late October?


----------



## pigby

I may have missed this - the party we wish to attend is 6pm to 11pm. I see some are 7pm - 12pm. 

Does the start of the party determine the time you can get into the party - if it starts at 6pm, does this mean we can enter at 3pm? And the 7pm start ones - can you only get in at 4pm? In other words is it always 3 hours before?

P.S. If anyone has spotted that my ticker is well within 2 months, unlike a lot of people on here, it is because we are going to California for 3 weeks and the planned party is right at the end of our stay.


----------



## dnamertz

pigby said:


> I may have missed this - the party we wish to attend is 6pm to 11pm. I see some are 7pm - 12pm.
> 
> Does the start of the party determine the time you can get into the party - if it starts at 6pm, does this mean we can enter at 3pm? And the 7pm start ones - can you only get in at 4pm? In other words is it always 3 hours before?
> 
> P.S. If anyone has spotted that my ticker is well within 2 months, unlike a lot of people on here, it is because we are going to California for 3 weeks and the planned party is right at the end of our stay.



Yes, you can enter 3 hours before the party starts.  Weeknight parties start at 6pm so you can enter at 3pm.  Friday parties start at 7pm so you can enter at 4pm.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

dnamertz said:


> I just heard about Gingerbread Beignets with Eggnog Anglaise at Cafe Orleans.  Is this only offered during the Christmas season, or do they have them during Halloween as early as late October?



Last year the gingerbread beignets were offered at the start of the Halloween season.


----------



## Kilala

I can't wait! I'm going as a chararcter from the musical Cats, Demeter. She the yellow tabby. I just finished the wig. I will post pics soon. I will hopefully be going on the 23rd too. I will be going as my OC wolf character Rain. She is a brown wolf. I should be starting on that costume sometime next week.


----------



## pixey-d

I know the Cavalcade has two showings and that it starts and stops at Small World and Main Street. Does anyone know which showing starts at Small World?


----------



## Sherry E

Kilala said:


> I can't wait! I'm going as a chararcter from the musical Cats, Demeter. She the yellow tabby. I just finished the wig. I will post pics soon. I will hopefully be going on the 23rd too. I will be going as my OC wolf character Rain. She is a brown wolf. I should be starting on that costume sometime next week.



*Kilala --*

You just reminded me that I cannot forget to get my MHP ticket!  That was my problem in the past -- I didn't get it right away, and the night I wanted eventually sold out.  I ended up with a second choice night.  I am not going to risk waiting a long time to get it because the ticket sale patterns seem to be kind of unpredictable.

I got a PIN code from Disney Destinations a few days ago, for a hotel discount offer that extends to 9/28 or 9/29, I think.  The discount is higher for weekdays, and lower for weekends...but it would cover the night of the 9/27 party.  Hmmm....  Last year at this time I don't recall getting any kinds of PIN offers because Disney was caught up in the excitement surrounding the "re-imagined" DCA.  Hopefully this means they will offer another discount of sorts post-September...one that extends to the holiday season, perhaps!  They've done it before.  They will do it again!  The AP discounts just aren't what they used to be in terms of being really significant, so...the PIN codes might actually turn out to be a bit better.


----------



## Sherry E

pixey-d said:


> I know the Cavalcade has two showings and that it starts and stops at Small World and Main Street. Does anyone know which showing starts at Small World?



I could be wrong -- I am trying to recall which direction it was headed the last time I went to the party -- but I am inclined to think that it starts at IASW for the first showing, and then takes the opposite path from Main Street at the later showing.  That's often how the regular parades go.  Again, I could be wrong, but that is my guess, and that seems to jibe with what I remember from my last party.


----------



## redheadtove

Ok... So it is official now... We are going the DLR from October 6- 12!!! We will have 5 days ( Monday to FRiday) at the parks and I can't wait. We are staying at PPH so we can take advantage of Early Morning Entries..... Now the choice I have to make.... and it needs to be made soon rather then later.... Do we go to the MHP on Tuesday October 8th or Friday October 11th???? Oh the choices..... I will have my mother... who has never ever been to DLR before and 2 daughters who are 14 and 9...

Any advice on the matter would be great appreciated!!! 

Thanks


----------



## Sally_fan

dnamertz said:


> I just heard about Gingerbread Beignets with Eggnog Anglaise at Cafe Orleans.  Is this only offered during the Christmas season, or do they have them during Halloween as early as late October?



When we had our meal at Cafe Orleans during Halloweentime last year (end of October) they offered pumpkin beignets with vanilla bean creme anglaise & raspberry coulis. They were amazing! 
edited to add: We were there through Halloween & into November.


----------



## Sally_fan

Sherry E said:


> I could be wrong -- I am trying to recall which direction it was headed the last time I went to the party -- but I am inclined to think that it starts at IASW for the first showing, and then takes the opposite path from Main Street at the later showing.  That's often how the regular parades go.  Again, I could be wrong, but that is my guess, and that seems to jibe with what I remember from my last party.



Hey Sherry! I'm pretty sure that you are right. I just went over my last years party pics & the cavalcade shots are after the fireworks. They are heading towards Its A Small World. Oh how I wish we were going again this year!  I'll have to live vicariously through all of you!!


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


> I could be wrong -- I am trying to recall which direction it was headed the last time I went to the party -- but I am inclined to think that it starts at IASW for the first showing, and then takes the opposite path from Main Street at the later showing.  That's often how the regular parades go.  Again, I could be wrong, but that is my guess, and that seems to jibe with what I remember from my last party.


 I remember it the same way, Sherry!


----------



## SueTGGR

Christmas in July??? Sherry, this is for you!

"Celebrate Christmas in July
July 22 to July 28, 2013

Deck the halls early, courtesy of some midsummer Limited Time Magic! Stop by the China Closet in Disneyland Park and Trolley Treats at Disney California Adventure Park, as well as the World of Disney Store at Downtown Disney District where you can find all-new, magical ear hat ornamentseach featuring delightful depictions of Santa Mickey and popular park attractions too. And for a treat your sweet tooth will enjoy, savor the merry flavor down on Main Street, U.S.A. in Disneyland Park with a Peppermint Sundae from Gibson Girl Ice Cream. Or, jaunt over to Jolly Holiday Bakery and Café for gingerbread cookies, cupcakes, iced peppermint mochas and more!"


I know we are all about Halloween but I know how a lot of us love the Christmastime and I figured if anyone was going to be there this month....plus if I remember correctly Sherry has a thing fro peppermint? I know I do. Wish I lived closer I would be there every day, if I could!


----------



## figment_jii

Sally_fan said:


> Hey Sherry! I'm pretty sure that you are right. I just went over my last years party pics & the cavalcade shots are after the fireworks. They are heading towards Its A Small World.



My photos also indicate that it goes from It's A Small World to Main Street the first time and then the reverse the second!


----------



## pixey-d

Thanks guys that helps me plan a little better.


----------



## Sherry E

Sally_fan said:


> Hey Sherry! I'm pretty sure that you are right. I just went over my last years party pics & the cavalcade shots are after the fireworks. They are heading towards Its A Small World. Oh how I wish we were going again this year!  I'll have to live vicariously through all of you!!





SueTGGR said:


> I remember it the same way, Sherry!



*Sally_fan and SueTGGR* -- 

Okay, so you both (and *figment_jii*) remember the same path of the Cavalcade for both showings.  We can't all be wrong, so I will assume that we are all correct -- and there is photographic evidence to prove it!

*Sally_fan* -- I know how you feel.  I kind of told myself a while ago that, while I enjoy the MHP, I feel that I can skip it every so often -- maybe every other year or so -- if there is not really anything new happening during the party.  My main thing is being there for Halloween Time, the season, and the MHP is kind of icing on the Halloween cake, as it were.

But then...when I do skip a year, I end up regretting it and wishing I had gone!  I don't like to be out of the MHP loop for too long, so I would never skip it for too many years, but at the same time there are some years when it is just not as possible as other times to go.






SueTGGR said:


> Christmas in July??? Sherry, this is for you!
> 
> "Celebrate Christmas in July
> July 22 to July 28, 2013
> 
> Deck the halls early, courtesy of some midsummer Limited Time Magic! Stop by the China Closet in Disneyland Park and Trolley Treats at Disney California Adventure Park, as well as the World of Disney Store at Downtown Disney District where you can find all-new, magical ear hat ornamentseach featuring delightful depictions of Santa Mickey and popular park attractions too. And for a treat your sweet tooth will enjoy, savor the merry flavor down on Main Street, U.S.A. in Disneyland Park with a Peppermint Sundae from Gibson Girl Ice Cream. Or, jaunt over to Jolly Holiday Bakery and Café for gingerbread cookies, cupcakes, iced peppermint mochas and more!"
> 
> 
> I know we are all about Halloween but I know how a lot of us love the Christmastime and I figured if anyone was going to be there this month....plus if I remember correctly Sherry has a thing fro peppermint? I know I do. Wish I lived closer I would be there every day, if I could!



*SueTGGR -- *

Thank you for thinking of me!  You are correct -- I love me some peppermint ice cream!  Yum!  I don't necessarily want one of the famous giant candy canes that everyone tries to get, but the ice cream is delicious!  They'd better still have it at Gibson Girl when the real holiday season rolls around!

So, DLR is jumping on the Christmas in July bandwagon!  Interesting.  Very interesting.  It is becoming quite the phenomenon.  That is happening next week, eh?  Right after my birthday.  Hmmm.... Well, I hate Summer (as it is, I am going to be slathering on the 110 SPF sunscreen in a couple of days as I spend an entire day in the hot sun), but now that they are throwing Christmasy stuff into the mix at DLR, that changes things!  I might have to ponder that idea a bit.  I think I have an Earl of Sandwich free sandwich coupon for my birthday that is good for a month or so.  A Cannonballs meatball sandwich, a gingerbread cookie and a peppermint sundae might not be a bad belated birthday/Christmas in July feast!

We have a lot of crossover people between this thread and the Christmas Superthread!  Many of us embrace both seasons, which is why I invited the peeps from this thread to join in the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread (starting August 5th).  Some folks are exclusively in the Halloween or the holiday season camps, but I know that many of us love them both!!


----------



## dnamertz

Sally_fan said:


> When we had our meal at Cafe Orleans during Halloweentime last year (end of October) they offered pumpkin beignets with vanilla bean creme anglaise & raspberry coulis. They were amazing!
> edited to add: We were there through Halloween & into November.



That sounds good, but I've gotta try the gingerbread beignets, especially with the eggnog anglaise.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Okay, so we bought our tix for our first MHP. So I've been trying to get more info about what to expect. We are definitely excited to meet some great villians. We're super excited about the Monsters U frat party. But I watched a parade video, and didn't see any grave diggers. Which I always thought looked awesome at MNSSHP. Does MHP have grave diggers? What else should I be looking forward to? What is the cavalcade? TIA DISers!


----------



## Sherry E

CluelessDisFan said:


> Okay, so we bought our tix for our first MHP. So I've been trying to get more info about what to expect. We are definitely excited to meet some great villians. We're super excited about the Monsters U frat party. But I watched a parade video, and didn't see any grave diggers. Which I always thought looked awesome at MNSSHP. Does MHP have grave diggers? What else should I be looking forward to? What is the cavalcade? TIA DISers!



*CluelessDisFan -*

To begin with, you should not expect to find any traces of the Boo to You parade from MNSSHP at the MHP in Disneyland.  Boo to You (though I have not seen it first-hand) is, by most accounts, the superior event.  It is an actual parade, complete with the Headless Horseman and all of that.  

The Cavalcade at the MHP is a shorter mini-parade, with characters in costume marching along and some little floats, like a pirate Mickey head and that sort of thing.  Some folks think it's very cute.  Others think it is a pitiful attempt at having some sort of Halloween parade.  I'm not really sure why Disney won't invest the money to have a full-fledged, real Halloween parade, quite frankly.

If you go in thinking that you are getting Boo to You, you will be disappointed.  So wipe all thoughts of Boo to You from your mind and go in with a clean slate!

Everything else I think we have discussed at length in this thread over the last month or two.  And there have been pictures posted here as well.  

You'll see characters in costume, at many different photo spots.  Some of the Villains (Frollo, for example) are not as common; some are very common (Cruella).  

You'll see many different treat trails and treat stations all around the park, and lots of candy being handed out.  Inside the Golden Horseshoe there are some extra decorations on the treat trail.

You'll see the Halloween Screams fireworks, which are awesome.

You'll see many guests in elaborate costumes (many guests are not in costume as well).

You'll see some merchandise (like pins and t-shirts) that is solely for the MHP.

You'll see all kinds of spooky projections on various facades, on the ground, on the Castle, etc. -- pumpkins, spiders/webs, skulls and crossbones, bats, etc.

You'll see creepy fog blanketing the Rivers of America and some areas back near the Big Thunder Ranch/Halloween Carnival area.  There is also some creepy lighting here and there.

You'll see the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree lit up at night (but you can see that outside of the MHP too, on a regular Halloween Time night).

I don't know if these guys were at the MHP last year, but at my last party there were one or two 'scarecrow dudes' stationed in a particular spot in DL.  I don't even really want to say where because it will spoil the surprise.  Suffice it to say these are "living" scarecrows who talk.  If they are still there you will find them!

​
That's the gist of it, give or take a couple of small things here and there.  You'll have fun, I think!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> To begin with, you should not expect to find any traces of the Boo to You parade from MNSSHP at the MHP in Disneyland.  Boo to You (though I have not seen it first-hand) is, by most accounts, the superior event.  It is an actual parade, complete with the Headless Horseman and all of that.
> 
> The Cavalcade at the MHP is a mini-parade, with characters in costume marching along and some little floats, like a pirate Mickey head and that sort of thing.  Some folks think it's very cute.  Others think it is a pitiful attempt at having some sort of Halloween parade.  I'm not really sure why Disney won't invest the money to have a full-fledged, real Halloween parade, quite frankly.



Hey Sherry! 

My thought is that DLR already sells out all (or most) of their party nights, so what is to be gained by spending more to develop the cavalcade into a full parade? I'm surprised they don't add more party nights. But I suppose DLR is just that much different from WDW in that when they close early, there aren't as many other parks for guests to choose from.

I'd still love to make it to MHP one day, but it sort of scares me off that they all sell out!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Hey Sherry!
> 
> My thought is that DLR already sells out all (or most) of their party nights, so what is to be gained by spending more to develop the cavalcade into a full parade? I'm surprised they don't add more party nights. But I suppose DLR is just that much different from WDW in that when they close early, there aren't as many other parks for guests to choose from.
> 
> I'd still love to make it to MHP one day, but it sort of scares me off that they all sell out!



Hi, *Janet*!

It's kind of a Catch 22 -- I also think WDW can get away with having more party nights because they have an awesome "real" parade (a reason to buy a MNSSHP ticket), as well as Halloween fireworks!  We have awesome fireworks but a sub-par, shorter Cavalcade!   Very true -- there are not as many other options for people who don't wish to attend the MHP at DLR, so Disney always has to take that into consideration.  If we had 3 other parks to go to instead of just one, maybe Disney would do more.  They should at least offer an alternate Halloween Time option in DCA for those who don't want to buy an MHP ticket.

Last year DLR sold out all of the MHP nights but possibly one (even though I think that one sold out at the very last minute).  Prior to last year there used to be some nights left open and only particular nights would sell out.  I think that last year the 'more elusive Villains' aspect of Halloween Time really contributed to the MHP sellouts because there was no other way to meet a lot of Villains at one time unless you bought an MHP ticket.  That was new as of last year.  You could "conjure up a Villain" at the Halloween Carnival, but only one at a time, and not in the same way as when the Villains had been set up for photos pre-2012 (out in the open).

I also think the newness of the "re-imagined" DCA last year contributed to the number of MHP sellouts -- there were already many people in the parks to see DCA, so they decided to visit the MHP while there!

This year there are two additional party nights, up from the 11 parties last year.  It is possible -- though I don't know how likely -- that 13 party nights may not sell out if there is nothing new added to the MHP.  

The fact that there will be Villains out and about on Friday, 9/13 at the Unleash the Villains event in DL (for free, no extra charge, we are assuming) _may_ serve to pop that 'Villain novelty balloon' a bit, and bring down ticket sales just a tad.  If there were people who bought tickets for the MHP last year just so they could meet Villains, and this year they can meet a lot of them on 9/13 for no extra charge, there may be a few less MHP tickets sold.  It might not have a big influence, or it might have a very big influence.  But time will tell, as we push through summer to get to Halloween Time.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Sherry E said:


> *CluelessDisFan -*
> 
> To begin with, you should not expect to find any traces of the Boo to You parade from MNSSHP at the MHP in Disneyland.  Boo to You (though I have not seen it first-hand) is, by most accounts, the superior event.  It is an actual parade, complete with the Headless Horseman and all of that.
> 
> The Cavalcade at the MHP is a shorter mini-parade, with characters in costume marching along and some little floats, like a pirate Mickey head and that sort of thing.  Some folks think it's very cute.  Others think it is a pitiful attempt at having some sort of Halloween parade.  I'm not really sure why Disney won't invest the money to have a full-fledged, real Halloween parade, quite frankly.
> 
> If you go in thinking that you are getting Boo to You, you will be disappointed.  So wipe all thoughts of Boo to You from your mind and go in with a clean slate!
> 
> Everything else I think we have discussed at length in this thread over the last month or two.  And there have been pictures posted here as well.
> 
> You'll see characters in costume, at many different photo spots.  Some of the Villains (Frollo, for example) are not as common; some are very common (Cruella).
> 
> You'll see many different treat trails and treat stations all around the park, and lots of candy being handed out.  Inside the Golden Horseshoe there are some extra decorations on the treat trail.
> 
> You'll see the Halloween Screams fireworks, which are awesome.
> 
> You'll see many guests in elaborate costumes (many guests are not in costume as well).
> 
> You'll see some merchandise (like pins and t-shirts) that is solely for the MHP.
> 
> You'll see all kinds of spooky projections on various facades, on the ground, on the Castle, etc. -- pumpkins, spiders/webs, skulls and crossbones, bats, etc.
> 
> You'll see creepy fog blanketing the Rivers of America and some areas back near the Big Thunder Ranch/Halloween Carnival area.  There is also some creepy lighting here and there.
> 
> You'll see the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree lit up at night (but you can see that outside of the MHP too, on a regular Halloween Time night).
> 
> I don't know if these guys were at the MHP last year, but at my last party there were one or two 'scarecrow dudes' stationed in a particular spot in DL.  I don't even really want to say where because it will spoil the surprise.  Suffice it to say these are "living" scarecrows who talk.  If they are still there you will find them!
> 
> ​
> That's the gist of it, give or take a couple of small things here and there.  You'll have fun, I think!



Thank you. I think that it's probably better the parade isn't really a full blown parade. We tend to skip the parades usually anyhow. I will be on the look out for the scarecrows.


----------



## Sherry E

CluelessDisFan said:


> Thank you. I think that it's probably better the parade isn't really a full blown parade. We tend to skip the parades usually anyhow. I will be on the look out for the scarecrows.



You're welcome!

I am not much of a parade person myself.  If it's a really good parade I will watch it (the Christmas Fantasy Parade is a good one, but I've seen it often enough that I can skip it for the next several years!), but I don't tend to carve out time in my day to watch a parade.  I would love to see a DLR equivalent of Boo to You, because from all of the photos I've seen Boo to You is great.  Otherwise, I can take or leave most parades!


----------



## Lucrezia

I have a question... so, assuming that most of the restaurants in DL close during MHP---I think I read that somewhere---I was wondering if some of the nicer ones would bother opening for dinner at all on MHP nights when they'd have to close an hour later for the party? In other words, are the restaurants open at 5 o'clock, despite having to close at 6 during Mondays and Wednesdays? Or do they close after lunch service ends? Sorry if this is a hard question  Just curious!


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Lucrezia said:


> I have a question... so, assuming that most of the restaurants in DL close during MHP---I think I read that somewhere---I was wondering if some of the nicer ones would bother opening for dinner at all on MHP nights when they'd have to close an hour later for the party? In other words, are the restaurants open at 5 o'clock, despite having to close at 6 during Mondays and Wednesdays? Or do they close after lunch service ends? Sorry if this is a hard question  Just curious!



Good question! I was also wondering what time the restaurants close. We'd been planning on going to Blue Bayou the night of the 21st, but with MHP, now I'm not sure if they'll even be open for dinner.


----------



## Sally_fan

Sherry E said:


> Sally_fan and SueTGGR --
> 
> Okay, so you both (and figment_jii) remember the same path of the Cavalcade for both showings.  We can't all be wrong, so I will assume that we are all correct -- and there is photographic evidence to prove it!
> 
> Sally_fan -- I know how you feel.  I kind of told myself a while ago that, while I enjoy the MHP, I feel that I can skip it every so often -- maybe every other year or so -- if there is not really anything new happening during the party.  My main thing is being there for Halloween Time, the season, and the MHP is kind of icing on the Halloween cake, as it were.
> 
> But then...when I do skip a year, I end up regretting it and wishing I had gone!  I don't like to be out of the MHP loop for too long, so I would never skip it for too many years, but at the same time there are some years when it is just not as possible as other times to go.





Hey Sherri- Unless they change things I'd say that we are correct about the parade route!  We do have a trip planned but its not during Halloweentime or Christmastime so that bothers me but I AM excited to see HM in its original form. Being a huge NBC fan I will definitely miss the decor of the holidays but its been years since I've seen the halls undecked. lol Halloweentime is my absolute favorite time in DL!! I'm enjoying reading everyone planning their trips & hoping to offer advice whenever possible. 


Okay I did that wrong but my response to Sherry E is in the last paragraph..


----------



## Sally_fan

dnamertz said:


> That sounds good, but I've gotta try the gingerbread beignets, especially with the eggnog anglaise.



Definitely ask for them! I don't recall seeing them on the menu but I'm pretty sure a PP mentioned asking for them & getting them.


----------



## MissMichigan

I have a longshot type of question. I've tried asking on my own thread but got no responses, and figured you guys may know.

I'm going from september 6th-8th. I know that's before the Halloween season, and i'm fine with that.

My question is, does anyone know if there is any chance that some of the seasonal foods will already be out? Pumpkin flavored stuff? Apple cider? That sort of thing. TIA.


----------



## Sherry E

MissMichigan said:


> I have a longshot type of question. I've tried asking on my own thread but got no responses, and figured you guys may know.
> 
> I'm going from september 6th-8th. I know that's before the Halloween season, and i'm fine with that.
> 
> My question is, does anyone know if there is any chance that some of the seasonal foods will already be out? Pumpkin flavored stuff? Apple cider? That sort of thing. TIA.



*MissMichigan -*

It may not be that big of a long shot.  It seems to me that I have heard from people in previous years that there are certain Halloween Time food items that appear before the start of the season.  I'm not sure if apple cider would be available that early, but you may find the pumpkin raisin muffins with the cream cheese frosting and Mickey pumpkin head on top.  The gingerbread cookies with mouse ears are apparently sold year-round now.  I would bet that you'd find some of the Halloween cookies in certain shops...and maybe even a Halloween apple or two.  

I don't know if the full array of goodies will be available before 9/13 -- for example, I don't know if the pumpkin pie will be served at certain restaurants (like Carnation Cafe and Plaza Inn) that early on -- but I think there is a good chance you will see quite a few seasonal treats already out in the display cases.  That is my guess, anyway!


----------



## figment_jii

Hi Sherry E -  I just saw on the Christmas thread that it was your birthday on Sunday.  Happy (belated) birthday from the Halloween crowd!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> Hi Sherry E -  I just saw on the Christmas thread that it was your birthday on Sunday.  Happy (belated) birthday from the Halloween crowd!



Thank you so much, *figment_jii*!  I really appreciate it.  

I love the Halloween crowd!  I always say that the Halloween Superthread and the Christmas Superthread are like my two children!

Just the other day I was thinking that I am already tired of summer and the heat/humidity (though this week is much better, weather-wise), and ready for Halloween Time to begin!  I at least want to get to August because then it seems like Halloween is just over the hill, and because various Halloween-related things will begin popping up in stores by that time.  July is so far away from Halloween Time!

Of course, Autumn won't officially begin until after Halloween Time has begun, but I am one who actually walks up and down the streets of my neighborhood, monitoring the trees to see which ones have leaves that are going to change color and fall on the ground.  In this part of California we don't get the same volume of trees with colored leaves that most other states get, but we have a few...and the leaves do fall in piles all over the ground.  To me, Autumn is not Autumn until there are piles of leaves on the ground and a bit of a breeze in the air.


----------



## crystal1313

Hi guys! We are going to our very first Halloween party on the 11th and we are so excited! It will be me, DH, DS5 and DS3, and as I've mentioned before wwe are all dressing like TRON with light up outfits and everything! In fact, my DH is working on them right now.  So my question is costume related.  To make the costumes light up, it requires wires. And batteries.   Will all be wearing a vest over a shirt.  My concern is if they make us remove the vest for some reason.....because that's where all the wires are hidden, and that would probably be a huge red flag.  I would have never worried about this before, but the last couple times we were there, security had us unzip our jackets at the bag check area.  I'm just worried if they ask us to remove our vest it may cause an issue.  We plan on trying to cover the wires to the best of our ability (although we haven't figured out how) does anyone know if there are different rules at the security check for the parties? Or are we worrying for nothing? I'd hate to get there and be turned away.  My boys would be totally crushed.  TIA!


----------



## AussieCaribou

My search isn't working very well on my iPad, so please forgive me if these questions have already been asked and answered.

So, when you have a ticket for the Halloween Party, you can enter the park 3 hours early, in costume. Are the treat trails and characters out at this point, or do we spend the three hour touring normally and then at 6 or 7, the party starts?

Also, since the eateries aren't open all night, is it a good idea to eat during the three hour overlap? 

Is the Halloween overlay on Space Mt open during the day or is it just during the party?

My DD is a huge character meet and greet kid. Is there somewhere that I can go to find a list of possible characters out on the night?

Sorry for all the questions - it's my DD's (14) first Halloween experience in the US. She was amazingly lucky when she was 2 and was invited to the American Embassy's party and we don't celebrate Halloween in Australian normally, so we are both really excited and feeling a little overwhelmed. 

Thanks!
Aussie-Caribou


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Yes, you get to enter 3 hours early, party doesn't start until 7, so no treats out until then.

Yes, quite a few of the eateries close down. What we like to do is grab the last reservation for Cafe Orleans, something like 5:50. As we are finishing eating, CMs are checking people for wristbands and clearing out non party goers.

Overlays for SM and HM are there all day long, I would recommend hitting those as early as possible, very popular during the party.

We are not huge character fans, so cannot help you on the last one other than last year they had a huge character meet over at Big Thunder Ranch.


----------



## DisneyFan3113

crystal1313 said:


> Hi guys! We are going to our very first Halloween party on the 11th and we are so excited! It will be me, DH, DS5 and DS3, and *as I've mentioned before wwe are all dressing like TRON with light up outfits and everything!* In fact, my DH is working on them right now.  So my question is costume related. To make the costumes light up, it requires wires. And batteries.   Will all be wearing a vest over a shirt.  My concern is if they make us remove the vest for some reason.....because that's where all the wires are hidden, and that would probably be a huge red flag.  I would have never worried about this before, but the last couple times we were there, security had us unzip our jackets at the bag check area.  I'm just worried if they ask us to remove our vest it may cause an issue.  We plan on trying to cover the wires to the best of our ability (although we haven't figured out how) does anyone know if there are different rules at the security check for the parties? Or are we worrying for nothing? I'd hate to get there and be turned away.  My boys would be totally crushed.  TIA!


 Sorry, I don't have an answer to your question, but tell me when your DH finishes those costumes you'll post pictures!!


----------



## iKristin

I doubt they will make you remove the vest. The rules are pretty simple for the costumes 

*Costume Guidelines*

All event Guests (including adults) may dress in their favorite Halloween costume and must follow at least these guidelines.

*Costumes Should*

Be child-friendly.

*Costumes Should Not*

Be obstructive, offensive or violent.
Drag on the ground.
Contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
Contain any weapons which resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
Masks

Masks may be worn, but they must not obstruct vision and eyes must be visible at all times.
Please Note

_Please be sure costumes meet these guidelines. If a costume cannot be modified, a Guest may be refused entry into the event.
Guests who dress like Disney Characters may not pose for pictures or sign autographs.
Guests of all ages may not wear a costume to a Disneyland Resort Halloween event unless they have a valid ticket to that event._


----------



## Mousequake

I've got a question about the restrictions on masks during the Halloween parties. DD5 is deadset on being Darth Vader at the Halloween Party, but the rules clearly state "masks are okay, but eyes must be visible at all times." With a Darth Vader mask on, the eyes won't be visible. Does anybody know if this is a rule they might look the other way on with kids, or is it enforced for everyone?


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Similar issue my DS is wearing an iron man costume. He can see through the mask, is that all that matters?


----------



## figment_jii

CluelessDisFan said:


> Similar issue my DS is wearing an iron man costume. He can see through the mask, is that all that matters?



As one of the PP said, the guidelines do allow for masks, but they must not obstruct the wears vision and the eyes must be visible at all times.  So if the Iron Man Mask has the eyes covered, it might not be permitted, but if the eye holes are open, it should be fine.  This is the language on the ticket for the costume guidelines:



> Costume Information: All event attendees - including adults - may dress in their favorite Halloween costumes and must follow these and other guidelines as determined solely by Disney:
> Costumes should be child-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive or violent.
> Guests may wear masks.  However, masks must not obstruct vision, and eyes must be visible at all times.
> Costumes should not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
> Guests that dress like Disney Characters may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
> Costumes should not drag on the ground.
> Costumes should not contain items which resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
> Guests of all ages may only wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween Party to which they have valid tickets.
> Guests that do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into the event or asked to modify their costumes.  Information subject to change without notice.


----------



## iKristin

most kids end up taking their masks off anyway because #1 it usually isn't cold outside, it gets warm, #2 it's dark outside so it's not very easy to see and #3 rides!! you can't wear a mask on a ride and actually enjoy it


----------



## dnamertz

Elk Grove Chris said:


> We are not huge character fans, so cannot help you on the last one other than last year they had a huge character meet over at Big Thunder Ranch.



Does anyone have infor on the characters that are at Big Thunder Ranch during the Halloween season?  Which characters can you find there?  I heard there are villians at that location.  Is this true, and if so is it only one villian at a time?


----------



## figment_jii

dnamertz said:


> Does anyone have infor on the characters that are at Big Thunder Ranch during the Halloween season?  Which characters can you find there?  I heard there are villians at that location.  Is this true, and if so is it only one villian at a time?



It was my understanding that there was only one villain in the tent at a time.  I don't know if there was anyway to know which villain it would be or if they were on any type of schedule.  Last year the ranch wasn't open the entire day (I want to say it opened around 10 am and closed before sundown).


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> It was my understanding that there was only one villain in the tent at a time.  I don't know if there was anyway to know which villain it would be or if they were on any type of schedule.  Last year the ranch wasn't open the entire day (I want to say it opened around 10 am and closed before sundown).



*figment_jii --*

Yes, exactly.  At the Carnival you could "conjure up a Villain" in the tent, and it was any one Villain from a list of like 4 or 5 of them (Captain Hook, maybe the Evil Queen, Cruella, etc.).  I don't think there was any way to choose who you conjured up.  

That was how Disney made the Villains more exclusive last year.  They used to be out -- as many of us recall -- in their own photo spot in Fantasyland (and before that in DCA), and there were 2 or 3 of them there at one time.  By limiting access to them in the daytime last year, that made (I believe) the MHP all the more enticing.  People wanted to buy tickets for the MHP because they could no longer meet Jafar or Frollo, for example, in the daytime, in the parks.  They could only meet them at the MHP.

I think that the limited access to Villains last year had an impact on the MHP ticket sales.  This year I suspect that the Villains will be out in full force on 9/13 (Disney is using the "Unleash the Villains" tagline after all), then scaled back to limited access/one Villain at a time at the Carnival once again, and then out in full force at the MHP.  

Also, the costume-clad characters (such as Skeleton Goofy and Pumpkin Donald) were forced out of their Main Street photo spots and into the Carnival last year, along with other Halloween-attired characters.



​


By the way, the big announcement on the holiday front today was, of course, the official announcement from Disney that a holiday World of Color is coming this year (which most of us already suspected), starting November 15th!!

As excited as I am for an all-holiday World of Color, how cool would it be for Disney to invest some money into Halloween Time to build it up a little bit, and show an all-Halloween World of Color?  That would be awesome, I think!  Of course, it would mean that Disney would have to actually include DCA in the Halloween Time festivities once again, and they seem to be avoiding that.

But I would love love love an all-Halloween-themed World of Color!!


​


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Wow! That World of Color show sounds so cool! Maybe someday they _will_ do a Halloween WoC. That, I'm sure, would be quite fun  You're making me want to go back for Christmastime again this year, *Sherry!* Unfortunately we can't... too many non-DL trips on the schedule for 2014 (New York, South Africa, England... we're pretty crazy). I guess I'll have to make our Halloween trip last!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyFan3113 said:


> Wow! That World of Color show sounds so cool! Maybe someday they _will_ do a Halloween WoC. That, I'm sure, would be quite fun  You're making me want to go back for Christmastime again this year, *Sherry!* Unfortunately we can't... too many non-DL trips on the schedule for 2014 (New York, South Africa, England... we're pretty crazy). I guess I'll have to make our Halloween trip last!



*DisneyFan3113 --*

My goodness!  You certainly do have a lot of trips lined up.

By the time you eventually get back to DLR for the holiday season things will probably be a lot different.  I am almost certain a party will be happening.

When WoC first opened I think that a couple of Disney's representatives said that it was set up so that they could easily do Halloween and holiday versions.  I recall that MiceAge/MiceChat mentioned a few different times that Disney was not yet willing to do a full Halloween version, for fear of lack of interest or something silly.  As we see, it took long enough for the holiday ("Winter") version to come around.  The previous years with the _Prep & Landing_ intro were just a teaser, I think.  And isn't there a segment of WoC themed to July 4th, as well?

In any case, hopefully the popularity of the coming holiday version will make Disney see that a Halloween version is necessary too (and it really is necessary for Halloween Time, because the Halloween offerings in DCA are minimal!).

When Toy Story Midway Mania first opened, the same thing was said about it being a ride that was easy to install Halloween and/or holiday overlays on, as they've already got Mr. Potato Head's recorded Halloween and holiday banter.  It would probably just be a matter of shutting TSMM down for a few days or so, to swap out the games and put some decorations up somewhere.  

And yet, 5 years into TSMM's run, there are still no Halloween or holiday versions!  Where is Mr. Potato Head singing holiday songs?  Why must it take so long for these things to come to fruition?


----------



## crystal1313

DisneyFan3113 said:


> Sorry, I don't have an answer to your question, but tell me when your DH finishes those costumes you'll post pictures!!



I for sure will post photos!  DH already has his costume done, as my DS5 had a TRON themed bday in February.....and my DH dressed up like tron to surprise my DS at the party. It was amazing and my DS was beside himself and never figured out it was my DH in the costume, which makes it even better! Lol.


----------



## wdwmoose

Sherry E said:


> When Toy Story Midway Mania first opened, the same thing was said about it being a ride that was easy to install Halloween and/or holiday overlays on, as they've already got Mr. Potato Head's recorded Halloween and holiday banter.  It would probably just be a matter of shutting TSMM down for a few days or so, to swap out the games and put some decorations up somewhere.
> 
> And yet, 5 years into TSMM's run, there are still no Halloween or holiday versions!  Where is Mr. Potato Head singing holiday songs?  Why must it take so long for these things to come to fruition?



It wouldn't even take days. The games are just software. They could have it all ready to go and then take a few minutes to upload the new games. Easy Peasy. The physical decorations could take maybe a day, if that. It'd be super easy to do any sort of overlay for TSMM.


----------



## Sherry E

wdwmoose said:


> It wouldn't even take days. The games are just software. They could have it all ready to go and then take a few minutes to upload the new games. Easy Peasy. The physical decorations could take maybe a day, if that. It'd be super easy to do any sort of overlay for TSMM.



Yep.  It should work that way and be that fast, for all intents and purposes.  I tend to think that Disney would plan to shut TSMM down for at least a couple of days for the very first time they did a TSMM overlay of any kind, just to iron out bugs that may arise in the games and that sort of thing, as well as decorate.  (Although we would have to assume that it was also being tested in the wee hours when the park was closed, which would take care of most of the bugs.)  And then, if everything was worked out earlier than anticipated they'd open up ahead of schedule (like how HMH and IASWH often open up earlier than planned).  

But the ease with which an overlay could be installed is one reason why a holiday TSMM could work well within the context of a Christmas party in DCA!  Once they got the overlay fine-tuned they could literally run the regular TSMM games on non-party days and the holiday games on party days, and just keep switching back and forth without too much disruption.  Whether or not Disney would do it that way remains to be seen, of course.

I can see the holiday version of TSMM coming to fruition even before a Halloween version.  I would be both happy and sad about that -- happy because there would be a holiday version and Mr. Potato Head would be saying holiday things, but sad because Disney doesn't seem to want to put Halloween back into DCA in any real way (I'm barely even counting the "Frankenweenie" presence in DCA last year because that basically involved an exhibit/display promoting the 2012 movie and a preview of that movie in the Muppet theater [or something like that], correct?), and I'm not sure they'd even bother with a Halloween TSMM at this point.

I need more Halloween Time in DCA!  I need the floral Masked Halloween Mickey to return to the entrance of Disneyland!  I want more Halloween things in both parks (but especially DCA), not less!


After all, Cars, Bugs and Grizzlies must celebrate Halloween too!  And I know that there is some cool retro/vintage Halloween decor floating around that could work with Buena Vista Street.


----------



## DisneyLuver2013

Gotta love Halloween time at Disney!!!


----------



## DisneyFan3113

So, it looks like my DD15's friend may be joining us during our October trip. The problem is, its too far in advance right now for her to know for sure, so I can't purchase an MHP ticket for her yet. We may not get a definite answer from her parents until as late as September... would most of the MHP nights be sold out by then? We're going on the 23rd and 25th of Oct. I'm just worried now that she won't be able to attend with us because the tickets will already be gone!


----------



## figment_jii

DisneyFan3113 said:


> We may not get a definite answer from her parents until as late as September... would most of the MHP nights be sold out by then? We're going on the 23rd and 25th of Oct.



Will they know in early September or are you talking about the end of September?  While no one knows when the tickets will sell out this year, I kind of doubt they'll sell out until closer to the party date.  The first party and Halloween night will probably sell out first, then perhaps the ones that corresponds to Gay Days weekend.  Last year, it looks like the first sell outs were reported in mid-to-late September.  So, I would buy tickets as soon as you know in September, but my guess is that there will still be tickets in early-to-mid September.


----------



## DisneyFan3113

figment_jii said:


> Will they know in early September or are you talking about the end of September?  While no one knows when the tickets will sell out this year, I kind of doubt they'll sell out until closer to the party date.  The first party and Halloween night will probably sell out first, then perhaps the ones that corresponds to Gay Days weekend.  Last year, it looks like the first sell outs were reported in mid-to-late September.  So, I would buy tickets as soon as you know in September, but my guess is that there will still be tickets in early-to-mid September.



Thank you! Its such a relief just to hear that. I would _hope_ they'd know by early September, but it might be closer to mid-September. Still, I don't think they'd wait until all the way to the end of the month.


----------



## Alohagirl73

Reading this thread has made me even more excited for Halloween time at Disneyland. This is the only season I have never experienced at Disneyland.   DH and I have decided to attend MHP in September with our DD who is 2. Beyond excited for this!!  Bought my tickets yesterday.


----------



## gbp02

I am going Sept 21-24. The 21 and 22 are on a weekend; is it likely that the Davy Crockett Canoes will be open?


----------



## Priory

Historically, do the tours start the same day as the season? I was thinking of doing the tour 9/14 or 9/15. I called to see if they knew, and the CM said she didn't think the tours would start until the day of the first party but she didn't yet know for sure.


----------



## Mary484

I have a question about MHP parking. The website said that the tickets come with free parking. Is that only after a certain time or could we use it in the morning when we first head over.


----------



## Kilala

I got my ticket for the 18th today. I will get my ticket for the 23rd next month. I also got my ticket for MNSSHP.


----------



## CrAzY4DL

Does anyone know if I can pay for 4 tickets with multiple gift cards, either online or through the phone system?

Tia for any and all help!


----------



## seobaina

ok, I'm a Disneyland Halloween novice and I'm going to the first one  I'm excited about this but very confused. I've tried reading through several pages of this thread but it's very long so can I ask a few questions please?

1) What characters usually come out just for the party?
2) Where can I find them and how crazy do the lines get?
3) Apart from the characters, fireworks and parade (and trick or treating) is there anything else specifically for the party that I can't miss, rather than Halloween season?
4) Am I correct in thinking the Space Mountain/Haunted Mansion makeovers are for the whole halloween season not just the parties? ie can I ride these during the day on other days?
5) Any tips for seeing the fireworks/parades? ie how long beforehand should I find a space and where is best?
6) Any good hidden trick or treat spots? I know, for example, in WDW there's a stretch near tomorrowland that often gets overlooked and has 3 stands right after each other
7) Is there usually special merchandise and if so where is it? What sort of things do they do?


Thank you. Sorry to be a pain but there are SO many posts on here that I'm finding it hard to find the information 

Thanks


----------



## Kilala

Here is a drawing of my OC wolf character Rain. I will be wearing this costume on the 23rd. Bir made this drawing.


----------



## dnamertz

CrAzY4DL said:


> Does anyone know if I can pay for 4 tickets with multiple gift cards, either online or through the phone system?
> 
> Tia for any and all help!



I bought my MHP tickets over the phone last week and I used two Disney gift cards to pay for the transaction.  I've heard the limit is two cards per transaction over the phone, but I don't know if that is true.  I only had the two cards.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Mary484 said:


> I have a question about MHP parking. The website said that the tickets come with free parking. Is that only after a certain time or could we use it in the morning when we first head over.



You can park at any time on the day of your Halloween party, just show the attendant your party tickets.



seobaina said:


> ok, I'm a Disneyland Halloween novice and I'm going to the first one  I'm excited about this but very confused. I've tried reading through several pages of this thread but it's very long so can I ask a few questions please?
> 
> 1) What characters usually come out just for the party? Villains and the fab 5 in Halloween costumes, Captain Jack Sparrow, there's a lot more but I'm drawing a blank
> 
> 2) Where can I find them and how crazy do the lines get? When you get your wristband for the party (after you walk in the gates with your party ticket), you'll be given a map with trick or treat stations and where the character meets are.  Captain Sparrow was by the Mark Twain loading dock last year.  Lines depend on how rare the character is, it was 20 minutes to see Captain Sparrow but Jack Skellington's line was 60 minutes long throughout most of the party.
> 
> 3) Apart from the characters, fireworks and parade (and trick or treating) is there anything else specifically for the party that I can't miss, rather than Halloween season?  There are a couple dance parties and the projections on Main Street, Sleeping Beauty Castle, and Small World are only during the party.
> 
> 4) Am I correct in thinking the Space Mountain/Haunted Mansion makeovers are for the whole halloween season not just the parties? ie can I ride these during the day on other days? Yes, you can see these without going to the party, Haunted Mansion's overlay goes till after New Years.
> 
> 5) Any tips for seeing the fireworks/parades? ie how long beforehand should I find a space and where is best? we showed up 15 minutes before the fireworks near Jolly Holiday and had a good spot and could see all the elements of the fireworks.  Can't help with the parade though.
> 
> 6) Any good hidden trick or treat spots? I know, for example, in WDW there's a stretch near tomorrowland that often gets overlooked and has 3 stands right after each other.  I'm not going to be able to answer this one either. Our goal last year was to enjoy all the elements of the party.  We did go trick or treating, but we didn't get mountains of candy.
> 
> 7) Is there usually special merchandise and if so where is it? What sort of things do they do? Last year there were shirts and pins.  Your best bet to find them is at the Emporium.  Stay glued to this thread after the first party starts, there are a lot of photo bugs here that'll be more than accommodating when posting the whats and wheres of the party.
> 
> 
> Thank you. Sorry to be a pain but there are SO many posts on here that I'm finding it hard to find the information
> 
> Thanks


----------



## figment_jii

In general MHP is more low key than MNSSHP.  So, there will be lines for the characters, but it's not really like MNSSHP where they recommend getting in line about 45 minutes to an hour before the party starts for the rarer characters!  

I concur that Jack Skellington seems to be one of the more popular characters at MHP and the lines can be long.  However, he is also out during the day (at least last year he was), so you can try to meet him before the party.  He meets over in New Orleans Square...sometimes near the HM, sometimes inside the courtyard in NOS.



seobaina said:


> 3) Apart from the characters, fireworks and parade (and trick or treating) is there anything else specifically for the party that I can't miss, rather than Halloween season?


I would go see the Columbia and Rivers of America area once the party starts.  Assuming it the same this year, the dry ice effect is pretty cool.  I think there is also a dance party that has lots of characters.



seobaina said:


> 5) Any tips for seeing the fireworks/parades? ie how long beforehand should I find a space and where is best?


For the fireworks, I recommend being on Main Street, beyond the last building, but before the hub.  The hub has a good view, but that is usually the most busy and you need to get there the earliest.  I usually aim to arrive around 30 minutes before the show starts and have had pretty good luck.  I do recommend being able to see the Castle and the area immediately to the left.

For the Calvacade, pretty much anywhere along the route is good.  The second Cavalcade is usually less busy than the first.  Again 30 minutes is probably a good ballpark figure to find a spot.



seobaina said:


> 6) Any good hidden trick or treat spots? I know, for example, in WDW there's a stretch near tomorrowland that often gets overlooked and has 3 stands right after each other


Almost all of MHP's trick or treat stations are part of a "trail".  There are a few stand alone, but not many.  The map will show you the locations, so I would use that, and plan on more stations than at MHSSHP.  A lot of folks bring a big bag to put the candy in. The bags that they hand out when you arrive for the party and the same sized as the ones at MNSSHP, so they won't hold much candy.  People manage to collect pounds of candy...it can get heavy!



seobaina said:


> 7) Is there usually special merchandise and if so where is it? What sort of things do they do?


Last year it was a t-shirt and pins.  The pins were actually available during the day (i.e., I didn't need a party ticket to purchase them, which might have been a mistake); the shirts only showed up in the evening.  There will also be a lot of Halloween merchandise (not party specific).

As the PP said, once the first party rolls around, there will be lots of information (and pictures) on this thread!

Based on your question about the treat stations at MNSSHP, I'm going to guess that you've been to MNSSHP.  There was a thread from a while ago comparing MNSSHP and MHP.  It's from 2011, but the 2012 parties were pretty similar, so the comparison is still useful.  I say this mostly, just so you can get a sense of the similarities and differences.  The parties are very different and if you go to MHP expecting MNSSHP, you might be disappointed. I've been to both parties a couple of times and I enjoy them both a lot.  They're different, but both fun.  I hope you enjoy MHP too!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2939583


----------



## seobaina

figment_jii said:


> Based on your question about the treat stations at MNSSHP, I'm going to guess that you've been to MNSSHP.  There was a thread from a while ago comparing MNSSHP and MHP.  It's from 2011, but the 2012 parties were pretty similar, so the comparison is still useful.  I say this mostly, just so you can get a sense of the similarities and differences.  The parties are very different and if you go to MHP expecting MNSSHP, you might be disappointed. I've been to both parties a couple of times and I enjoy them both a lot.  They're different, but both fun.  I hope you enjoy MHP too!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2939583



Thank you both, that is very helpful! I'm really looking forward to it and I'm glad to hear the character lines aren't as bad (usually). I've only done MNSSHP once and it was columbus day so it was INSANE!  Hoping this is better. 

Unfortunately though I'm going to the first MHP this year so I can't wait for more information, hence trying to get info on previous years. So thank you for the advice


----------



## dnamertz

figment_jii said:


> In general MHP is more low key than MNSSHP.  So, there will be lines for the characters, but it's not really like MNSSHP where they recommend getting in line about 45 minutes to an hour before the party starts for the rarer characters!



At the MHP, is it a good idea to be lined up at one of the character locations prior to the party starting?



figment_jii said:


> I concur that Jack Skellington seems to be one of the more popular characters at MHP and the lines can be long.  However, he is also out during the day (at least last year he was), so you can try to meet him before the party.  He meets over in New Orleans Square...sometimes near the HM, sometimes inside the courtyard in NOS.



Jack Skellington was in front of Cafe Orleans a couple times when we were there the week before Thanksgiving in 2011.




figment_jii said:


> I would go see the Columbia and Rivers of America area once the party starts.  Assuming it the same this year, the dry ice effect is pretty cool.  I think there is also a dance party that has lots of characters.



Do they have the fog effect on the water during the entire party, or only early on?


----------



## Cheshirecatty

dnamertz said:


> At the MHP, is it a good idea to be lined up at one of the character locations prior to the party starting?
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Skellington was in front of Cafe Orleans a couple times when we were there the week before Thanksgiving in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have the fog effect on the water during the entire party, or only early on?



Last year, we lined up 35 minutes prior to Party opening for the Jack Skellington meet and greet.  It was the best thing we could have done.(We did not see Jack out in the Park any other time--not saying he wasn't there, just that we didn't ever run into him except at the Party)! 

This was the only picture we were interested in, so we were willing to invest the time. There was only one family ahead of us, but there were probably 50 to 60 people behind us, and the CMs had a rough time keeping people orderly and from cutting.

I would absolutely line up beforehand again, if I was determined to see a particular character--it was worth it!

The fog was going the whole time during the party, and was beautiful--we took tons of pics!!!


----------



## allsaintsatx

Is there any info on what restaurants will be closed during MHP?


 We are going to MHP on the 31st, but our 13th wedding anniversary is Monday the 28th and we wanted to have dinner at Blue Bayou before 6pm (when we will be heading over to DCA - cant afford 2 MHPs!)

I've looked around on the DLR website but can't seem to find any info. Thank you in advance.


----------



## seobaina

Cheshirecatty said:


> I would absolutely line up beforehand again, if I was determined to see a particular character--it was worth it!



Thank you (to everyone who has replied). 

I was just wondering - how early do they release a character list? If we're going to the first one will we know ahead of time or are we going to have to wait til we get the map and then make a decision?

Thanks


----------



## Cheshirecatty

seobaina said:


> Thank you (to everyone who has replied).
> 
> I was just wondering - how early do they release a character list? If we're going to the first one will we know ahead of time or are we going to have to wait til we get the map and then make a decision?
> 
> Thanks



You are very welcome!

I don't remember being given a *separate* character list before--however, that isn't to say there isn't one (there are character interactions listed on the Party flier you get, as you enter).

The way we found out who would be available, was to wander around a bit and ask the CMs about those we were interested in.  We have annual passes, so we were able to be in the park before the party started, which was very helpful. 

If you are entering just at the time of the party, I would call and find out if such a list is available, OR if they can tell you over the phone, so you will be prepared going in!

Two years ago, they handed out a list of Restaurants which would be open and also listed the ones offering special entree items/snacks/desserts offered just during the Party--it was so helpful, and we made the rounds to as many as we could!


----------



## seobaina

Cheshirecatty said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> I don't remember being given a character list before--however, that isn't to say there isn't one--we just didn't have one.
> 
> The way we found out who would be available, was to wander around a bit and ask the CMs about those we were interested in.  We have annual passes, so we were able to be in the park before the party started, which was very helpful.
> 
> If you are entering just at the time of the party, I would call and find out if such a list is available, OR if they can tell you over the phone, so you will be prepared going in!
> 
> Two years ago, they handed out a list of Restaurants which would be open and also listed the ones offering special entree items/snacks/desserts offered just during the Party--it was so helpful, and we made the rounds to as many as we could!



Ooh that is useful, I hope they do that.

We're gonna be in the parks that morning but will probably have to go back to the hotel to change...unless anyone can suggest differently. But I guess they SHOULD know that morning if not the day or so before. x


----------



## Sherry E

seobaina said:


> Ooh that is useful, I hope they do that.
> 
> We're gonna be in the parks that morning but will probably have to go back to the hotel to change...unless anyone can suggest differently. But I guess they SHOULD know that morning if not the day or so before. x



*seobaina --*

I think going back to the hotel to change would be good, unless you wanted to rent a locker to store your costumes and change in one of the bathrooms in the GCH or DTD, then re-enter the park/party.

By the way, I just wanted to say (because you mentioned it in your post with the list of questions yesterday) -- don't ever feel like you're being a pain for asking questions!  This whole thread is here to provide a place for people to discuss details and ask/answer questions about Halloween Time in general, as well as the MHP!  (Not to mention that it also helps to cut down a little bit on the number of other Halloween-related threads that pop up, thus keeping the forum a little cleaner.)

I do realize, though, that when the thread's pages move quickly due to a lot of activity, you (and other readers) might lose track of certain bits of info -- even if it is discussed/asked/answered repeatedly.  I think that's just the nature of popular threads!  They move fast and certain things come up often because information gets buried as the pages turn.  But that's okay, though, because we expect it!  We know that new people will be tuning in all the time and may only have time to glance at the most recent couple of pages, and this also applies to infrequent visitors who may only have time to pop in once in a blue moon.  We are all here to help share information.  If one of us can't tackle a question, someone else will step in to tackle it.  There are a lot of great people here to help with the info.



​


*On another note, as I posted in my DLR Christmas Superthread a couple of days ago (and, by the way, the Theme Week Countdown begins in that thread in two days, with 2 ways to win a $25 Disney gift card, so feel free to join in!)...  I am super excited that it is now August, which means the Halloween candy will be hitting the shelves of my local supermarkets and drug stores any day now (if it's not already out).  I don't care if it is still Summer and will probably be 90 degrees in another couple of weeks.  Any little sign that I can cling to of the coming seasonal change makes me happy!

Halloween Time begins at DLR in 6 weeks!!!!  Six weeks will literally zip by.  When you think about it, it was in May that the AP Backstage Pass came out, which revealed the season start date to be 9/13.  And now we are already in August!  Time flew by at warp speed and we will all be greeting the giant Mickey pumpkin holding court in Town Square before you know it!*


----------



## seobaina

Thank you 

Actually, that's kinda tempting to change there. Might be easier/quicker. Humm, think I might have to see how things are going that week  



Sherry E said:


> *seobaina --*
> 
> I think going back to the hotel to change would be good, unless you wanted to rent a locker to store your costumes and change in one of the bathrooms in the GCH or DTD, then re-enter the park/party.
> 
> By the way, I just wanted to say (because you mentioned it in your post with the list of questions yesterday) -- don't ever feel like you're being a pain for asking questions!  This whole thread is here to provide a place for people to discuss details and ask/answer questions about Halloween Time in general, as well as the MHP!  (Not to mention that it also helps to cut down a little bit on the number of other Halloween-related threads that pop up, thus keeping the forum a little cleaner.)
> 
> I do realize, though, that when the thread's pages move quickly due to a lot of activity, you (and other readers) might lose track of certain bits of info -- even if it is discussed/asked/answered repeatedly.  I think that's just the nature of popular threads!  They move fast and certain things come up often because information gets buried as the pages turn.  But that's okay, though, because we expect it!  We know that new people will be tuning in all the time and may only have time to glance at the most recent couple of pages, and this also applies to infrequent visitors who may only have time to pop in once in a blue moon.  We are all here to help share information.  If one of us can't tackle a question, someone else will step in to tackle it.  There are a lot of great people here to help with the info.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

seobaina said:


> Thank you both, that is very helpful! I'm really looking forward to it and I'm glad to hear the character lines aren't as bad (usually). I've only done MNSSHP once and it was columbus day so it was INSANE!  Hoping this is better.
> 
> Unfortunately though I'm going to the first MHP this year so I can't wait for more information, hence trying to get info on previous years. So thank you for the advice



Oh good, then we can count on you to fill us in after you get back hope you have a good time!

Regarding changing in costumes in the park or back to the hotel, unless you go all out with make up and hair you should be fine changing in the bathrooms.  It'll save some unnecessary back and forth and time.


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

HA! We are so excited about all this and the hubs and I had such a fabulous time last year that we are considering going to TWO parties this year!! We already bought our tickets for the 18th, but since they are having Wednesday parties this year too, we are considering doing a 2nd party on our last Disney day, which is the 23rd!! We will have our three little ones with us this time and will definitely want to meet characters (which hubby and I did NOT do last time), and considering we may very well NOT be able to stay until midnight with a two year old, I am thinking we may need more than just the one night to get to do it all. For those of you who have done more than one, did you find it helpful?


----------



## seobaina

Goofy_Mom said:


> Oh good, then we can count on you to fill us in after you get back hope you have a good time!
> 
> Regarding changing in costumes in the park or back to the hotel, unless you go all out with make up and hair you should be fine changing in the bathrooms.  It'll save some unnecessary back and forth and time.



 yep but as I prob won't have net access til I get home a week later I think it'll be old news by then lol  

Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

I'm planning on going to MHP on its first night this year -- for a couple of different reasons, but one of them is certainly to post some info and photos in this thread.  I usually try to aim for the first days of the Halloween and holiday seasons or the first night of the MHP -- sometimes I can't make it on those specific days, but when I do it comes in handy for the other people following my Superthreads, in terms of knowing what to expect in terms of decor, merchandise, food and information.  

Next year I don't know if I will try to do the first night of the MHP, but I am planning to do the last night.  Halloween night, on a Friday, should be fun.  I have told myself for a while that I want to be in the parks on Halloween at least once in my life.  Looks like next year will be the year.

The Theme Week Countdown starts in the Christmas Superthread tomorrow!  Come join us!


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> I'm planning on going to MHP on its first night this year -- for a couple of different reasons, but one of them is certainly to post some info and photos in this thread.  I usually try to aim for the first days of the Halloween and holiday seasons or the first night of the MHP -- sometimes I can't make it on those specific days, but when I do it comes in handy for the other people following my Superthreads, in terms of knowing what to expect in terms of decor, merchandise, food and information.
> 
> Next year I don't know if I will try to do the first night of the MHP, but I am planning to do the last night.  Halloween night, on a Friday, should be fun.  I have told myself for a while that I want to be in the parks on Halloween at least once in my life.  Looks like next year will be the year.
> 
> The Theme Week Countdown starts in the Christmas Superthread tomorrow!  Come join us!



In case you're taking requests...when you are at the 1st MHP can you make a note of which restaurants are closed during the party.  Like others, we are planning on eating dinner at DL prior to the party starting.  Thanks.


----------



## Sherry E

dnamertz said:


> In case you're taking requests...when you are at the 1st MHP can you make a note of which restaurants are closed during the party.  Like others, we are planning on eating dinner at DL prior to the party starting.  Thanks.



*dnamertz --*

Absolutely!  That's what I basically did last year for the first day of the holiday season -- I asked people if there was anything in particular that they wanted me to look for, make a note of or get photos of (it was the first year of the Cars Land and Buena Vista street decorations, so it was big news).  I will definitely do the same for Halloween Time and for the MHP as well.

As long as I am by myself (which I should be), I can make a lot of progress and get a lot accomplished in terms of note-making and photo-taking!  I was zipping all over the parks on the holiday season opening day last year.  When I am with friends, I can't get the same things done because we are giggling and having fun being silly.  That is, unless I am there with other DIS friends, who understand the need to scour the parks for details and information!  Lol.

So I value my solo trips/solo time in the parks because it is much better for fact-gathering and photo sprees!


----------



## Kilala

Sherry E said:


> I'm planning on going to MHP on its first night this year -- for a couple of different reasons, but one of them is certainly to post some info and photos in this thread.  I usually try to aim for the first days of the Halloween and holiday seasons or the first night of the MHP -- sometimes I can't make it on those specific days, but when I do it comes in handy for the other people following my Superthreads, in terms of knowing what to expect in terms of decor, merchandise, food and information.
> 
> Next year I don't know if I will try to do the first night of the MHP, but I am planning to do the last night.  Halloween night, on a Friday, should be fun.  I have told myself for a while that I want to be in the parks on Halloween at least once in my life.  Looks like next year will be the year.
> 
> The Theme Week Countdown starts in the Christmas Superthread tomorrow!  Come join us!



Are you able to post a map of this years treat trails?


----------



## AussieCaribou

Yes, please post the map...my DD is dying to plan her night... Oh! And what is the pre-party at toon town?!? 

I'm so excited to go and not being able to plan is killing me. :0) lol


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I'm planning on going to MHP on its first night this year -- for a couple of different reasons, but one of them is certainly to post some info and photos in this thread.  I usually try to aim for the first days of the Halloween and holiday seasons or the first night of the MHP -- sometimes I can't make it on those specific days, but when I do it comes in handy for the other people following my Superthreads, in terms of knowing what to expect in terms of decor, merchandise, food and information.
> 
> Next year I don't know if I will try to do the first night of the MHP, but I am planning to do the last night.  Halloween night, on a Friday, should be fun.  I have told myself for a while that I want to be in the parks on Halloween at least once in my life.  Looks like next year will be the year.
> 
> The Theme Week Countdown starts in the Christmas Superthread tomorrow!  Come join us!



Sweet!!    You know I live vicariously through this thread for my Halloween fix!  Will you be doing a trip report too?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I'm planning on going to MHP on its first night this year -- for a couple of different reasons, but one of them is certainly to post some info and photos in this thread.  I usually try to aim for the first days of the Halloween and holiday seasons or the first night of the MHP -- sometimes I can't make it on those specific days, but when I do it comes in handy for the other people following my Superthreads, in terms of knowing what to expect in terms of decor, merchandise, food and information.
> 
> Next year I don't know if I will try to do the first night of the MHP, but I am planning to do the last night.  Halloween night, on a Friday, should be fun.  I have told myself for a while that I want to be in the parks on Halloween at least once in my life.  Looks like next year will be the year.
> 
> The Theme Week Countdown starts in the Christmas Superthread tomorrow!  Come join us!



Glad to hear that you will be going on the first night of MHP. 

Can't believe that tomorrow is the Countdown Theme Week for the Christmas Superthread. Got to be ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Riahsha

My family is fortunate to have 5 days in the parks this October and we're attending a party night also.  
Like AussieCaribou, I'm curious to know what the Toon Town pre-party is as I have twin 5 year old boys.
Is there any way you can get some info about what is exclusively MHP?  I'd hate to spend most of our party time doing things we could have done the rest of the week and missing the stuff we paid to get that night.  
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## figment_jii

Kilala said:


> Are you able to post a map of this years treat trails?



Even if Sherry E isn't able to go to the first party, there are usually a couple of folks on this thread who will be there and will post a scan of the map!  It might take a day or so after the first party, but it'll show up.  



Riahsha said:


> Like AussieCaribou, I'm curious to know what the Toon Town pre-party is as I have twin 5 year old boys.
> Is there any way you can get some info about what is exclusively MHP?



I don't recall seeing any pre-party party in Toon Town last year and based on the Disneyland website, this might be something new.  It sound cute.  

As for the exclusive party activities, those are pretty much the fireworks, Cavalcade, trick-or-treating, character meet and greets (some are the same during the day and some are unique), and dance parties.  The rides are the same, so none of those are exclusive to the party.  I don't recall seeing any party specific foods either.


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

The Mickey's Toontown thing is new this year! It sounds SO fun! Here is some info I found out about it from a blog: 

Mickey's Toontown Treat Pre-party is perfect for little ones who may struggle to stay awake after dark. Kiddos will be able to join popular Disney Characters for some early trick-or-treating at a colorful Halloween block party with plenty of good-humored spirit.


----------



## Sherry E

Kilala said:


> Are you able to post a map of this years treat trails?



*Kilala --*

If my scanner is working properly (which is always in question), I will happily scan and post a photo.  Otherwise, I know that someone else will scan and post it (as figment_jii said).  Worst case scenario, I can always just post a typed-up list of where the trails are.  I would imagine that most of the trails will not differ too greatly from previous years, but it seems like Disney usually removes one or two trails and replaces them with different trails.





AussieCaribou said:


> Yes, please post the map...my DD is dying to plan her night... Oh! And what is the pre-party at toon town?!?
> 
> I'm so excited to go and not being able to plan is killing me. :0) lol



*AussieCaribou --*

The Toontown thing is completely new this year -- that is one of the reasons I plan to go to this year's party.  Typically I can skip the party every once in a while if there is nothing new added to it, but seeing as Toontown is never, ever involved in the party (or even involved in Halloween Time in general), I am curious to see what Disney does in that area.  Toontown will not be open for very long after the party begins (it has to close before the fireworks begin), so I have a feeling it will be crowded -- especially on opening night -- but I am just interested to see if there are any little minor decorations on Toontown facades (there should be) or if it is just characters in costume posing for photos.




tksbaskets said:


> Sweet!!    You know I live vicariously through this thread for my Halloween fix!  Will you be doing a trip report too?



*TK --*

After years of following my TR thread and now being rid of me, are you finally starting to miss me?  I've been gone from that section for a while.  My TR thread was such a fixture of the TR forum for so long, it's probably weird to not see me on the first page anywhere.  It's kind of weird for me to not be posting over there too.  I haven't even done the "Wrap-Up" to my TR thread!  And so far I have posted a total of 5 photos --  -- in my Catalina thread from my day trip a couple of weeks ago.  As you can see, I am not making much progress!

But, every so often, I have to hang out on this side of the forum because if I stay away for too long (in another forum), when I come back to start tackling questions I am greeted by newcomers with a sort of "And...who are YOU?" vibe.

(And, I had forgotten how much work my Theme Week Countdowns take until I began putting today's theme together!  That is a project, indeed!  It doesn't help matters any that Photobucket seems to randomly change the sizes of my photos to make them larger than they are supposed to be upon display -- which makes no sense.  I have the size selected at 640x480, and yet random photos are turning out to be much, much larger than that. )

Anyway, to answer your question -- I'm sure I will do some sort of TR for Halloween Time.  It may just be one of my "photo reports" if there are no amusing anecdotes to share, and if I am trying to speed through it.  I will have to start a brand new thread because my old TR thread reached its page limit!





mvf-m11c said:


> Glad to hear that you will be going on the first night of MHP.
> 
> Can't believe that tomorrow is the Countdown Theme Week for the Christmas Superthread. Got to be ready for tomorrow.



*Bret --*

Yes, the 3rd Annual Countdown began today.  I will see you over in the Christmas thread!

I am planning on the first night of the MHP, because I skipped it last year.  As you know, it's not something I feel I need to do every year because it's often the same thing over and over.  Every once in a while I like to go to it and see what's happening!






Riahsha said:


> My family is fortunate to have 5 days in the parks this October and we're attending a party night also.
> Like AussieCaribou, I'm curious to know what the Toon Town pre-party is as I have twin 5 year old boys.
> Is there any way you can get some info about what is exclusively MHP?  I'd hate to spend most of our party time doing things we could have done the rest of the week and missing the stuff we paid to get that night.
> Thanks so much!!!



*Riahsha --*

The Toontown stuff is all new, but I really don't expect it to be major or too significant because Toontown cannot stay open very long after the MHP has begun.  It has to close down before the Halloween Screams fireworks begin.  I am expecting a few characters in costume, and maybe -- if we are lucky -- Disney will stick a pumpkin or two on the doorsteps of some of Toontown's residents (which they should have done all along -- it is a neighborhood, after all!).  I would imagine that there will be a treat station of some kind as well.

figment_jii explained above what the MHP exclusives are.  There are also extra decorations and/or atmospheric elements to the party that are not there on a regular Halloween Time night, such as fog over the Rivers of America and back by Big Thunder.  There is creepy lighting in some areas -- eerie, glowing reds or purples or greens.  There are spooky projections on various facades, including the Castle and It's a Small World -- skulls and crossbones, spider webs, pumpkins, etc.  There are also some extra decorations inside the Golden Horseshoe, assuming there is a treat trail located in that spot this year.

Most likely the Villains will be less accessible in the daytime (you can only "conjure up" one Villain at a time at the Halloween Carnival in Frontierland), and out in full force at the actual party.  So if you like Villains, take advantage of the photo spots with various Villains at the MHP.


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> *Kilala --*
> 
> The Toontown stuff is all new, but I really don't expect it to be major or too significant because Toontown cannot stay open very long after the MHP has begun.  It has to close down before the Halloween Screams fireworks begin.  I am expecting a few characters in costume, and maybe -- if we are lucky -- Disney will stick a pumpkin or two on the doorsteps of some of Toontown's residents (which they should have done all along -- it is a neighborhood, after all!).  I would imagine that there will be a treat station of some kind as well.



Never really thought of ToonTown as a neighborhood, but I guess it is.  Trick-or-Treating at Mickey or Minnie's house...now that would be perfect.



Sherry E said:


> Most likely the Villains will be less accessible in the daytime (you can only "conjure up" one Villain at a time at the Halloween Carnival in Frontierland), and out in full force at the actual party.  So if you like Villains, take advantage of the photo spots with various Villains at the MHP.



How long is the line for the individual villian that is at the Frontierland carnival during non-party hours?


----------



## Sherry E

dnamertz said:


> Never really thought of ToonTown as a neighborhood, but I guess it is.  Trick-or-Treating at Mickey or Minnie's house...now that would be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> How long is the line for the individual villian that is at the Frontierland carnival during non-party hours?



*dnamertz --*

I guess I always think of Toontown as a neighborhood just because of the Mickey-Minnie-Donald-Goofy section of it.  There could and should be trick-or-treating at both Mickey's house and Minnie's house, but also at Goofy's house (Goofy could hand out some kind of wacky, weird candy to people) and Donald's boat!  At the very, very, very least, in the daytime (during the regular Halloween Time season) they could put pumpkins on the doorsteps/porches/lawns too.  

I gave up hope that Disney would do anything with Toontown for Halloween because Toontown has to close early.  I don't know if this year's little "block party" in Toontown is going to be anything significant, but the CMs can certainly set up the treat stations and trails fairly quickly, so it would seem that it would not take too much effort to throw some treat stations up in Toontown just for an hour or two.

I didn't see the Villains last year, so all of my info on that "Conjure up" tent has come from what other people reported back.  I don't recall anyone saying that the Conjure Up a Villain line at the Carnival was terribly long and yet I am thinking there must have been some sort of a line at certain times, as that was the only place to find a Villain in the daytime.  Hmmm.  

I liked it when the Villains were out in their own photo spot in the daytime (in either DCA or in Fantasyland) -- maybe 3 or 4 of them at a time -- in the pre-2012 days. I suspect that they will be out in full force on Friday, 9/13 (because what's the point of having an "Unleash the Villains" event without a lot of them running around?), and then will go back to the "Conjure up one at a time" set-up at the Carnival every day after that.  (Of course, they will come out for the MHP nights too, as we know.)


----------



## mommaU4

Hello! I'm sure this has been asked and answered about 99 times, or more, lol, but can someone just quickly tell me, if the party starts at 7, what is the earliest time you can enter the park? 

Thanks for answering this for the 100th time!


----------



## dolphingirl47

At 4 PM.

Corinna


----------



## mommaU4

dolphingirl47 said:


> At 4 PM.
> 
> Corinna



Thank-you!!


----------



## Riahsha

Thank you so much for the information!!!
We went to DL during April for 12 days in the parks.  So many people were telling me that was way too many days and we could do it all in half that time.  What a laugh!  Even with those 12 days we missed so much!  We didn't get to see Aladdin in DCA if you can believe...could NOT fit it in.  You know where I'm heading this time!  
One of my twins was absolutely terrified of HM and I was so sad because that was one of my favorites.  NMBC is their favorite Disney movie, so hopefully with the HMH he'll love it this time.  (This is the same twin though that had to ride ToT twice, go figure) They are SO looking forward to seeing Jack and Sally.  They can be found outside of MHP, right?  He is a MUST for them along with Captain Jack Sparrow and Cruella.
Do you know if they can do the carnival stuff like making masks during the day?


----------



## LadyHadley

I've been following this thread daily after I managed to get through all the pages of it, but still have one question Im not 100% sure on.

Basically - can you only wear your costume from the time the party starts (eg: 6 pm), or are you allowed to be in costume at the "3-hour early entry time"  (eg: 3 pm) 
Am assuming its the later, but wasnt really sure.

Also assuming that if you have both a park ticket for that day & enter from EMH onwards - you'll have to exit and return in the afternoon (where you can then don your costume) for the party at the "3-hours prior" time?


----------



## Sherry E

Riahsha said:


> Thank you so much for the information!!!
> We went to DL during April for 12 days in the parks.  So many people were telling me that was way too many days and we could do it all in half that time.  What a laugh!  Even with those 12 days we missed so much!  We didn't get to see Aladdin in DCA if you can believe...could NOT fit it in.  You know where I'm heading this time!
> One of my twins was absolutely terrified of HM and I was so sad because that was one of my favorites.  NMBC is their favorite Disney movie, so hopefully with the HMH he'll love it this time.  (This is the same twin though that had to ride ToT twice, go figure) They are SO looking forward to seeing Jack and Sally.  They can be found outside of MHP, right?  He is a MUST for them along with Captain Jack Sparrow and Cruella.
> Do you know if they can do the carnival stuff like making masks during the day?



*Riahsha --*

I find that everyone kind of does Disney parks differently.  Some folks can get everything they need/want done in just a few days.  Some people can't even handle more than one day in the parks.  Others never get it all done in one trip, no matter how long.  There are people on this board -- one of them that comes to mind is DIS'er *mariezp* -- who have literally gone to DLR for 2 weeks or more, and still didn't do everything they'd hoped to do.  

I think you should be able to see Jack & Sally, Jack Sparrow and Cruella with no problem.  Jack & Sally are sometimes out (sometimes it's only Jack) in New Orleans Square, near the Haunted Mansion Holiday ride, posing for photos, but I think they are also at the MHP too.  Jack Skellington is also the "Master of Scare-a-monies" for the Halloween Screams fireworks.

I don't know about mask making.  Maybe figment_jii knows?  The Halloween Carnival has a couple of Halloween-themed games, and then the Villain tent and music, crafts, cookie decorating, candy corn-flavored cotton candy, etc.







LadyHadley said:


> I've been following this thread daily after I managed to get through all the pages of it, but still have one question Im not 100% sure on.
> 
> Basically - can you only wear your costume from the time the party starts (eg: 6 pm), or are you allowed to be in costume at the "3-hour early entry time"  (eg: 3 pm)
> Am assuming its the later, but wasnt really sure.
> 
> Also assuming that if you have both a park ticket for that day & enter from EMH onwards - you'll have to exit and return in the afternoon (where you can then don your costume) for the party at the "3-hours prior" time?



Hello, *LadyHadley*!

Thank you for sticking with us -- and for taking the time to go through all the pages of the thread (which I'm not sure most people would do!).

You can wear your costume when you enter Disneyland 3 hours early -- so at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m., depending on what the early entry time is that day.  I was in DL at one point when 3 p.m. rolled around on an MHP day.  All of these guests suddenly came into the park in costume at 3 p.m., while others probably exited the park and changed clothes, then came back later.  It was kind of cool to see all of the costumes in the daylight instead of just at night during the party.

I think the best way to do it would be to exit the park, put on your costume in a nearby restroom or at your hotel, and then re-enter with your MHP ticket.   Or you could leave your costume in a locker in DL, exit and then re-enter with the MHP ticket and put the costume on in one of the park restrooms.  But there may be an easier way that I am just not thinking of at the moment.  Hopefully someone will offer an alternate suggestion if they have one!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Riahsha said:


> Thank you so much for the information!!!
> We went to DL during April for 12 days in the parks.  So many people were telling me that was way too many days and we could do it all in half that time.  What a laugh!  Even with those 12 days we missed so much!  We didn't get to see Aladdin in DCA if you can believe...could NOT fit it in.  You know where I'm heading this time!
> One of my twins was absolutely terrified of HM and I was so sad because that was one of my favorites.  NMBC is their favorite Disney movie, so hopefully with the HMH he'll love it this time.  (This is the same twin though that had to ride ToT twice, go figure) They are SO looking forward to seeing Jack and Sally.  They can be found outside of MHP, right?  He is a MUST for them along with Captain Jack Sparrow and Cruella.
> Do you know if they can do the carnival stuff like making masks during the day?



I thought that was you  I remember you planning that amazing trip!! So happy that you can go again   Yes, Jack and Sally can be found outside the party as can Cruella, Captain Jack not so.  You'll have to see him at the party.  He traded took turns with Peter Pan/Wendy/&Capt. Hook at the Mark Twain boarding dock last year.  And yes, the carnival mask coloring thing will be available throughout the season.



LadyHadley said:


> I've been following this thread daily after I managed to get through all the pages of it, but still have one question Im not 100% sure on.
> 
> Basically - can you only wear your costume from the time the party starts (eg: 6 pm), or are you allowed to be in costume at the "3-hour early entry time"  (eg: 3 pm)
> Am assuming its the later, but wasnt really sure.
> 
> Also assuming that if you have both a park ticket for that day & enter from EMH onwards - you'll have to exit and return in the afternoon (where you can then don your costume) for the party at the "3-hours prior" time?



You can enter the party 3 hours early with costumes on.  You don't _HAVE_ to leave the park to get your party wrist band, they'll be a place inside the park for you to check into.  So you could bring your costume with you and store it in a locker until party time, retrieve your costume and change in a bathroom as long is it's something simple.  If it's an ordeal to get ready, then yes go back to your hotel room to change and then come back through the party line.


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> *Riahsha --*
> 
> I find that everyone kind of does Disney parks differently.  Some folks can get everything they need/want done in just a few days.  Some people can't even handle more than one day in the parks.  Others never get it all done in one trip, no matter how long.  There are people on this board -- one of them that comes to mind is DIS'er *mariezp* -- who have literally gone to DLR for 2 weeks or more, and still didn't do everything they'd hoped to do.
> 
> I think you should be able to see Jack & Sally, Jack Sparrow and Cruella with no problem.  Jack & Sally are sometimes out (sometimes it's only Jack) in New Orleans Square, near the Haunted Mansion Holiday ride, posing for photos, but I think they are also at the MHP too.  Jack Skellington is also the "Master of Scare-a-monies" for the Halloween Screams fireworks.
> 
> I don't know about mask making.  Maybe figment_jii knows?  The Halloween Carnival has a couple of Halloween-themed games, and then the Villain tent and music, crafts, cookie decorating, candy corn-flavored cotton candy, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, *LadyHadley*!
> 
> Thank you for sticking with us -- and for taking the time to go through all the pages of the thread (which I'm not sure most people would do!).
> 
> You can wear your costume when you enter Disneyland 3 hours early -- so at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m., depending on what the early entry time is that day.  I was in DL at one point when 3 p.m. rolled around on an MHP day.  All of these guests suddenly came into the park in costume at 3 p.m., while others probably exited the park and changed clothes, then came back later.  It was kind of cool to see all of the costumes in the daylight instead of just at night during the party.
> 
> I think the best way to do it would be to exit the park, put on your costume in a nearby restroom or at your hotel, and then re-enter with your MHP ticket.   Or you could leave your costume in a locker in DL, exit and then re-enter with the MHP ticket and put the costume on in one of the park restrooms.  But there may be an easier way that I am just not thinking of at the moment.  Hopefully someone will offer an alternate suggestion if they have one!





*Riahsha --*

I neglected to include this extra Haunted Mansion Holiday information in my reply to you above ^^^ because I had to track down where it disappeared to in the thread!  In case you didn't see this post many, many pages ago, here are some links to blogs, etc. about Haunted Mansion Holiday (which I coped and pasted from my Disneyland/Christmas Superthread).  I would imagine that there will be a new blog or two about HMH this year, but not so far:



*Haunted Mansion Holiday*

"Behind the Scenes: Haunted Mansion Holiday Gingerbread House at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"From Haunted Mansion to Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 18th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Magical Makeover for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 14th, 2012 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"SNEAK PEEK: Jack's Gingerbread House Arrives at the Haunted Mansion in Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 20th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Celebrating 10 Years of Haunted Mansion Holidays at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 12th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Things You Might Not Know About Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 13th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Haunted Mansion Holiday Panorama" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 26th, 2010 by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort


(From DIS Unplugged)

"The Sights of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland" (October 29th, 2011, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Karlos Siqueiros - The Gingerbread Man" (October 12th, 2010, by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)





And *LadyHadley --*

I also forgot to ask you -- have you made your decision about which character meal to do?  I saw your post in the Character Meal thread last week, and you were leaning towards Plaza Inn or the Critter Breakfast.  I know you are going with adults only, and were uncertain about too much noise at Goofy's Kitchen.  

I was explaining that all of my Goofy's Kitchen meals (except one) have been adults only, and we have always enjoyed it.  I find the reports of "noise" to be slightly exaggerated.  It is not a quiet restaurant in which you can hear a pin drop but I think that the "pots and pans" aspect is misrepresented, as that part of it does not go on all through the meal.  Not once have my friends and I ever said, "Wow, this place is too noisy."  It is a busy restaurant, but I don't think it ever even occurred to us that the noise was out of the ordinary -- until I saw people reporting how noisy they think Goofy's is on this board!  If anything, we probably just think it is 'lively.'  It just goes to show...everyone interprets things differently!

However, as I said in the Character Meal thread, if you really want "quiet," I would go for either the Storytellers Critter Breakfast or Surf's Up.  Surf's Up is not as quiet as the Critter Breakfast, but it is not really noisy and the character interaction is great.  Goofy's Kitchen is still my personal favorite by a large margin, but many people love, love, love Surf's Up and the Critter Breakfast better than Goofy's.  Surf's Up would be my second favorite.


----------



## LadyHadley

Sherry E said:


> And *LadyHadley --*
> I also forgot to ask you -- have you made your decision about which character meal to do?  I saw your post in the Character Meal thread last week, and you were leaning towards Plaza Inn or the Critter Breakfast.  I know you are going with adults only, and were uncertain about too much noise at Goofy's Kitchen.
> 
> I was explaining that all of my Goofy's Kitchen meals (except one) have been adults only, and we have always enjoyed it.  I find the reports of "noise" to be slightly exaggerated.  It is not a quiet restaurant in which you can hear a pin drop but I think that the "pots and pans" aspect is misrepresented, as that part of it does not go on all through the meal.  Not once have my friends and I ever said, "Wow, this place is too noisy."  It is a busy restaurant, but I don't think it ever even occurred to us that the noise was out of the ordinary -- until I saw people reporting how noisy they think Goofy's is on this board!  If anything, we probably just think it is 'lively.'  It just goes to show...everyone interprets things differently!
> 
> However, as I said in the Character Meal thread, if you really want "quiet," I would go for either the Storytellers Critter Breakfast or Surf's Up.  Surf's Up is not as quiet as the Critter Breakfast, but it is not really noisy and the character interaction is great.  Goofy's Kitchen is still my personal favorite by a large margin, but many people love, love, love Surf's Up and the Critter Breakfast better than Goofy's.  Surf's Up would be my second favorite.



Very impressed you managed to remember that with the amout of people and traffic here, what a warm welcome you just gave me! 

I did appreciate your advice and it actually has put me at ease a lot.  
To be honest, I feel horrible because I only just now realised (with your reminder) that I forgot to tell you this, on that thread  
Toooo many Disney things bouncing around in this noggin of mine, no idea how you keep up with it all!  

Were going to see if we can do two, I hope 
Will most likely do Storytellers - theres probably _more_ characters at Plaza Inn, but it also seems cool to have a quieter not-the-usual meet & greets at Storytellers. 
We may even (depending on how disciplined I am with my spending before the trip  ) be able to hopefully squeeze in a second breakfast at Goofys later in the week!  

I know I had said I was going to avoid this but hearing that its not really a whole lot different to other busy restaurants then why not! 
Had my heart set on it in the first place.
Thank you so much for your help with this! 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Back to the Halloween Party costume & timing, I'd like to thank everyone for their responses. 

We have pretty simle costume's so the idea of keeping it in a locker there to change at the parks is much better than returning to the hotel, thank you all!!


----------



## thepoohguy

OK.  So they have the calendar out until September 17th (I've consistently ranted over the planning aspect for DLR, so I won't say anymore) however, now I'm concerned because they only have parades listed during the weeks.

We are going from Oct 22nd through the 27th.  Already, we only have one shot for Fantasmic!  Does this mean they don't do Fireworks every night?  Will I only have the one night to see the fireworks?  (outside of MHP night of course)


----------



## figment_jii

thepoohguy said:


> We are going from Oct 22nd through the 27th.  Already, we only have one shot for Fantasmic!  Does this mean they don't do Fireworks every night?  Will I only have the one night to see the fireworks?  (outside of MHP night of course)



Assuming that the calendar for 2013 is similar to the one last year, fireworks and Fantasmic are only shown on Saturday and Sunday evenings in October.  There is one fireworks showing and two Fantasmic showings per evening.


----------



## pigby

I haven't got my tickets yet - was going to buy in about a week's time after my salary hit my account - just checked the Disneyland site to ensure everything still available and when I clicked on the Halloween party from 'events' it says page not found (with a picture of Donald Duck) - it did the same yesterday - are they updating the site?


----------



## figment_jii

pigby said:


> I haven't got my tickets yet - was going to buy in about a week's time after my salary hit my account - just checked the Disneyland site to ensure everything still available and when I clicked on the Halloween party from 'events' it says page not found (with a picture of Donald Duck) - it did the same yesterday - are they updating the site?



I was able to get the page where you order tickets...I started from this page and then clicked on the "Buy Tickets Online Now" link.
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/disneyland/mickeys-halloween-party/

It's possible that they were doing some kind of maintenance on the website or it could be an incompatibility with your browsers or any number of issues!  Good luck and I hope you are able to get onto the site when you're ready to buy tickets.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

pigby said:


> I haven't got my tickets yet - was going to buy in about a week's time after my salary hit my account - just checked the Disneyland site to ensure everything still available and when I clicked on the Halloween party from 'events' it says page not found (with a picture of Donald Duck) - it did the same yesterday - are they updating the site?



If the link doesn't work, you could always call.  I tried buying mine online a few weeks back but for some reason it wouldn't take the payment.  Used the same method of payment (meaning no lack of funds) to buy over the phone.  I got a confirmation number and my tickets arrived in the mail about 10 days later.


----------



## redheadtove

figment_jii said:


> Assuming that the calendar for 2013 is similar to the one last year, fireworks and Fantasmic are only shown on Saturday and Sunday evenings in October.  There is one fireworks showing and two Fantasmic showings per evening.



Oh Man that really sucks... We are going from October 7-11 and was really looking forward to seeing Fanatsmic!! It was the one thing my 14 yr old daughter wanted to see.  Oh Well


----------



## AussieCaribou

Redheadtove, I'm with you. We will be there 7 to 10 Oct and my DD 14 (as well!) was hoping for Fantasmic! Oh well, at least we get to go at all. ;0) with the rapid fall of our dollar to the US's, I'm just thrilled to get the chance to walk through the gates. lol ;0)

Hey, I have a question. I haven't purchased our party tickets yet - that's next pay activities - but is it possible to get the tickets 'will call' (pick up at the park on the day)? I really don't want to ship them all the way over here (Australia) only to take them back with me to the US...seems kinda like the tickets would be flying more than me. lol. I could have them shipped to a US address but the mail there often goes missing...and with Disney on the envelope, I would guess that I would have very little chance of actually seeing them. What if the tickets do go missing in the mail? Is there anything that I will be able to do about it? It's a lot of money - currently it looks like I will be paying Aus$85 per ticket!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

AussieCaribou said:


> Redheadtove, I'm with you. We will be there 7 to 10 Oct and my DD 14 (as well!) was hoping for Fantasmic! Oh well, at least we get to go at all. ;0) with the rapid fall of our dollar to the US's, I'm just thrilled to get the chance to walk through the gates. lol ;0)
> 
> Hey, I have a question. I haven't purchased our party tickets yet - that's next pay activities - but is it possible to get the tickets 'will call' (pick up at the park on the day)? I really don't want to ship them all the way over here (Australia) only to take them back with me to the US...seems kinda like the tickets would be flying more than me. lol. I could have them shipped to a US address but the mail there often goes missing...and with Disney on the envelope, I would guess that I would have very little chance of actually seeing them. What if the tickets do go missing in the mail? Is there anything that I will be able to do about it? It's a lot of money - currently it looks like I will be paying Aus$85 per ticket!



I'm assuming you're buying online?  Here we have the option of printing them out, is that available to you? You could a)print them out and bring them with you or b)save the print out page on your email page as a draft and when you get to the states access your email at the hotel and print them out there.  Most hotels have an office area, you may have to pay for the use of the internet or pages printed.


----------



## AussieCaribou

Goofy_Mom, thank you! That's a perfect solution. I will purchase online and print them out...it will save a ton and a half of stress! :0) And I can do the purchase during our daytime hours rather than waking at 2am to wait on an international line!  lol


----------



## rtfelt

I'm going to the party for the first time.  I'm so excited.  We Include myself, DH, DS 23, 16, 12; DD 21, 14 (17 will be away at school).   I've literally gone to DLR over 300 times but have never gone to the MHP.  I was looking through this thread but could not find the answer to this question: will the FP machines still be working during the party or are the crowds small enough that the stand by lines aren't bad so they don't need them?  If we arrive at 4 can you get a FP for a time during the party?

I'll be there on the first day, so I won't be able to take advantage of the later posts with the map and dining options.  Is there anywhere posted these from last year to just give me an idea? If so can you post a link?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## CrAzY4DL

Finally bought our party tickets for 10/1 yesterday, woot woot!!! I was so afraid to pull the trigger, kept waiting for something else to happen to try and derail our trip.

I was wondering, we are going to the party at DL on Tuesday, 10/1 and then spend the day in DCA on Wednesday. Do you think World of Color will be shown on Wednesday? We leave Thursday afternoon...


TIA!


----------



## pigby

figment_jii said:


> I was able to get the page where you order tickets...I started from this page and then clicked on the "Buy Tickets Online Now" link.
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/disneyland/mickeys-halloween-party/
> 
> It's possible that they were doing some kind of maintenance on the website or it could be an incompatibility with your browsers or any number of issues!  Good luck and I hope you are able to get onto the site when you're ready to buy tickets.



Thanks Figment - I used that link to check availability previously but still having the same issues now - even though Disneyland.com have emailed me giving me a link (the wrong link but a link in any case!)

I wondered if anyone over in the US could click to see if it works for them at the moment because it's just not playing for me. I think I will probably need to do online as I need to print out a 'will call' receipt as they won't post overseas.


----------



## dolphingirl47

pigby said:


> Thanks Figment - I used that link to check availability previously but still having the same issues now - even though Disneyland.com have emailed me giving me a link (the wrong link but a link in any case!)
> 
> I wondered if anyone over in the US could click to see if it works for them at the moment because it's just not playing for me. I think I will probably need to do online as I need to print out a 'will call' receipt as they won't post overseas.



I am in the UK and I can access the link fine. The actual link where I could go ahead and purchase tickets is this one:

https://tickets.disney.go.com/buy/T...UBRKoBS709cKtVgAmzmgwH0MpyYqJxWbXFOWXESVM3Bo=

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

LadyHadley said:


> Very impressed you managed to remember that with the amout of people and traffic here, what a warm welcome you just gave me!
> 
> I did appreciate your advice and it actually has put me at ease a lot.
> To be honest, I feel horrible because I only just now realised (with your reminder) that I forgot to tell you this, on that thread
> Toooo many Disney things bouncing around in this noggin of mine, no idea how you keep up with it all!
> 
> Were going to see if we can do two, I hope
> Will most likely do Storytellers - theres probably _more_ characters at Plaza Inn, but it also seems cool to have a quieter not-the-usual meet & greets at Storytellers.
> We may even (depending on how disciplined I am with my spending before the trip  ) be able to hopefully squeeze in a second breakfast at Goofys later in the week!
> 
> I know I had said I was going to avoid this but hearing that its not really a whole lot different to other busy restaurants then why not!
> Had my heart set on it in the first place.
> Thank you so much for your help with this!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Back to the Halloween Party costume & timing, I'd like to thank everyone for their responses.
> 
> We have pretty simle costume's so the idea of keeping it in a locker there to change at the parks is much better than returning to the hotel, thank you all!!



*LadyHadley --*

I have a fairly good memory in general and am quite detail-oriented, so I remember a lot of specific things and people (not everything, but specific things)!  But when there is a lot going on at one time, it can be hard to keep track!

Minnie & Friends at the Plaza Inn has many more characters than you will find at Storytellers Critter Breakfast or any of the other meals, for sure, but people seem to give the food at the Critter Breakfast higher marks than the food at Minnie & Friends.  

Whatever you choose, I'm sure it will be great!  As I mentioned in the Character Meal thread, Goofy's does have a little 'show' that lasts a short time in which clumsy Goofy pretends to drop his pots and pans...and this somehow leads to dancing with the kids in the restaurant and other characters, but the pots-and-pans portion of the meal doesn't last for the entire time.  I think that sometimes it can be easy to take that one little element of it and make it sound as though Goofy is dropping those pots and pans all over the restaurant for 90 minutes straight.  Goofy's Kitchen is a popular restaurant and an active one, but my friends and I did not find it to be 'too much.'  Too much money?  Yes.  Too much noise?  For some, perhaps, but not for us.  Maybe we're just used to it?  Compared to the Critter Breakfast, however, Goofy's will probably seem much louder.  

Be sure to visit the Halloween Carnival in Frontierland (a.k.a. the Halloween Round-Up, the Big Thunder Ranch Round-Up, etc.).  There will be characters in costume there during the daytime, such as Skeleton Goofy, Pumpkin Donald, Minnie and several others (as well as the 'conjure up a Villain' tent).  Those characters used to be out in Town Square during Halloween Time but they were moved to the Carnival last year.


----------



## tlovesdis

Just wanted to say (cause I am excited and I love this thread)....... we leave in 77 days and I can't wait!    Did the Halloween party in 2010 and really looking forward to doing it again!!!  Gonna be a great trip!!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

rtfelt said:


> I'm going to the party for the first time.  I'm so excited.  We Include myself, DH, DS 23, 16, 12; DD 21, 14 (17 will be away at school).   I've literally gone to DLR over 300 times but have never gone to the MHP.  I was looking through this thread but could not find the answer to this question: will the FP machines still be working during the party or are the crowds small enough that the stand by lines aren't bad so they don't need them?  If we arrive at 4 can you get a FP for a time during the party?
> 
> I'll be there on the first day, so I won't be able to take advantage of the later posts with the map and dining options.  Is there anywhere posted these from last year to just give me an idea? If so can you post a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



No, the FP's will not be working for the party.

Okay, i dusted off last years map.

*Halloween themed food locations:*  Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor, Jolly Holiday , Plaza Inn, Cafe Orleans, Stage door Cafe, and Tomorrowland Terrace.  

*Other places to eat*: Refresmnet Corner, Little Red Wagon, Royal Street Veranda, Ship to Shore, Hungry Bear, Bengal BBQ, Pizza Port.

*Halloween themed merchandise*: Disney Showcase, Emporium, Pieces of Eight, Pioneer Mercantile, and Star Trader

*Last years Trick or Treat Stations*:**remember that they're add more this year and this is LAST YEARS map** Main Street USA near Market House, near Astro Orbiter, near the entrance to Autopia, the lagoon side of Matterhorn, near Fantasyland/Toontown train station, Village Haus, near Big Thunder Ranch, Golden Horseshoe, NOS near ROA, and Critter Country.  Some of these had a trail that had mulitple candy stations, Critter Country was one that comes to mind.  I Remember that the Village Haus and the Golden Horseshoe only had one treat station.

*Character Greetings*:  Phineas & Ferb at Innovations, Jack Skellington at French Market, Pooh & Friends at Critter Country, Pirate Pals at Frontier Dock, Toy Story Pals at Big Thunder Ranch, Mickey and Minnie at Big Thunder Ranch, Villains at Town Square, Princess at Small World Mall, Storm Troopers at Little Green Men Store Command.

Now that the Princess's new location is finished, I'm betting that you'll find them at their normal spot this year.
Hope that helps with everyone trying to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Sherry E

tlovesdis said:


> Just wanted to say (cause I am excited and I love this thread)....... we leave in 77 days and I can't wait!    Did the Halloween party in 2010 and really looking forward to doing it again!!!  Gonna be a great trip!!!



*tlovesdis --*


I think that calls for a  and a  and a  and a !!

Even though August has been fairly mild (for August), temperature-wise, this week and last week, I am still ready for Halloween Time to get here next month.  I know it seems early to be thinking of anything Halloween-related, but in Disneyland it arrives in September, so that's when I start celebrating it!

I know I mentioned a couple of pages back that I am planning on hitting the opening night MHP on 9/27 (which I am looking forward to, as I skipped it last year).

I neglected to mention that I also have a plan to be at DL on the opening day of the season on 9/13, to see what all of this "Unleash the Villains" madness is about.  I am eager to see what's new, if anything, in the way of treats, decor and merchandise -- though it appears as though DCA is basically being left out of the Halloween Time mix...again. -- http://disneylandnews.com/2013/07/0...nning-friday-the-13th-sept-13-through-oct-31/


Why can't they devote a little more money to their Halloween celebration at DLR?  I don't get it.  The Halloween Time season runs for just about as long as the holiday season does at DLR, but is considerably lacking in the volume of entertainment and extensive decor as compared to the holidays.  Would it kill DLR to put up some Halloween decorations in DCA??  They have the ability to be very creative in where and how they decorate, and yet...nothing significant since the long lost Candy Corn Acres. 

They don't even have to decorate all of DCA.  We already know that Disneyland is not completely Halloween-ized.  Only certain areas of DL are decorated.  They could do that in DCA -- pick one or two lands that are 'celebrating' Halloween, like Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, or BVS and A Bug's Land...something, and really do them up right!


----------



## crystal1313

^I'll just miss you Sherry!  Will be there the 14th...coming in late on the 13th.  If we renew our AP though, I might sneak in for a bit since it's open until 1am if there's time!


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> ^I'll just miss you Sherry!  Will be there the 14th...coming in late on the 13th.  If we renew our AP though, I might sneak in for a bit since it's open until 1am if there's time!



*crystal1313 --*

You really should sneak in if you get an AP, because I am assuming that the Villains will be out in full force "for free" (cough cough) that day, for the general public to enjoy outside of the MHP a couple of weeks later.  It might be worth a peek just to see what's happening.

By the way, are you going to join us in the big Theme Week Countdown over in the Christmas Superthread!  Since I started it 2 days ago (on page 62 of that thread), the thread has been rocking and rolling with amazing photos...and we are only 1 theme into it  so far (19 more themes to come over the next 3 months!).  There are 2 ways to win a $25 Disney gift card -- one is a random draw for the people who contribute photos (one entry for every theme to which they contribute) and the winner will be chosen at the end of the Countdown in November, and the other way is a "code word challenge" for the folks who don't have photos to contribute or don't want to contribute photos.  That winner will also be chosen when the Countdown ends in November.  You should join in!


----------



## thepoohguy

Sherry, we will be there at the same time.  We leave in 76 days!!!


----------



## seobaina

Goofy_Mom said:


> *Character Greetings*:  Phineas & Ferb at Innovations, Jack Skellington at French Market, Pooh & Friends at Critter Country, Pirate Pals at Frontier Dock, Toy Story Pals at Big Thunder Ranch, Mickey and Minnie at Big Thunder Ranch, Villains at Town Square, Princess at Small World Mall, Storm Troopers at Little Green Men Store Command.
> 
> Now that the Princess's new location is finished, I'm betting that you'll find them at their normal spot this year.
> Hope that helps with everyone trying to get an idea of what to expect.




Thanks for posting this...helps get an idea. What/who are 'Toy Story pals' and 'pirate pals'? Is that Buzz, Woody or others? And pirate pals? 

Thanks


----------



## Goofy_Mom

seobaina said:


> Thanks for posting this...helps get an idea. What/who are 'Toy Story pals' and 'pirate pals'? Is that Buzz, Woody or others? And pirate pals?
> 
> Thanks



Toy Story pals are Buzz, Woody, Jessie, and maybe the Green Army men.  Pirate pals are Peter Pan, Wendy, and Capt. Hook and they rotate with Capt. Jack Sparrow.  The Peter Pan characters are together, Capt. Sparrow is by himself.


----------



## redheadtove

I just have to say that I'm so excited now!!! The trip is booked and paid for and as of today we are now officially attending the October 8th, 2013 MHP!!! I can't wait!!!! It was a hard choice between the Tuesday and Friday Party but in the end Tuesday won!!! Fingers Crossed there will be less people then Friday!!!  I have even purchased my Photopass+. Now to wait the 59 days till we jet off too the Land of Mouse.


----------



## Riahsha

Goofy_Mom
Hello there!   
I've been finishing up my TR in that thread and it will explain this upcoming trip when I get it finished.
Thank you for the information about the characters.  It's nice to know we only need to plan one meet and greet for the party instead of three.  Glad also if there had to be one that it is Captain Jack because our costumes are all pirates.  

Sherry E
Wonderful links, thank you!   
I'm looking forward to riding it again.  
Yum! Candy corn-flavored cotton candy!  I'm a cotton candy fan!  Will have to get me some of that and just maybe, if they're good, I'll let the boys have a bite.  

LadyHadley
We went to DL for the first time last April and we did all the character meals, so I can help out on that too.  Our favorite, by far, was the Storyteller's Cafe one.  The food was excellent, the restaurant is beautiful, and the atmosphere is calm and relaxing.  
The kids loved Goofy's Kitchen, but during it I went outside and walked over to Trader Sams just to relax and listen to the music while DH stayed at Goofy's with the kids.  It wasn't so much that it was noisy, but it was BUSY.  I'm not just talking about how many people were in the restaurant, but all the action going on.  While we were eating, Minnie came up behind me and grabbed my shoulders.  
We liked Surf's Up, but it was geared more towards the children.  I know they all are, but Surf's Up seemed more so with children dancing with the characters, etc.  
Our second favorite was Ariel's Grotto.  The food was excellent, the characters weren't intrusive, and they also have a character lunch.  Whichever ones you choose, I'm sure you'll have a memorable experience.


----------



## CrAzY4DL

Oh wow, my 2 oldest daughters would FLIP OUT if they got to see Captain Jack!!!

And where's Frontier Dock?


----------



## Sherry E

thepoohguy said:


> Sherry, we will be there at the same time.  We leave in 76 days!!!



*thepoohguy --*

It's hard to believe that Halloween Time is really just right around the corner!





redheadtove said:


> I just have to say that I'm so excited now!!! The trip is booked and paid for and as of today we are now officially attending the October 8th, 2013 MHP!!! I can't wait!!!! It was a hard choice between the Tuesday and Friday Party but in the end Tuesday won!!! Fingers Crossed there will be less people then Friday!!!  I have even purchased my Photopass+. Now to wait the 59 days till we jet off too the Land of Mouse.



*redheadtove --*

That calls for a !  I'm so glad you've got your plans and details squared away.  I have not done Photopass+ yet (only regular Photopass), but I hear that is worth it.





Riahsha said:


> Sherry E
> Wonderful links, thank you!
> I'm looking forward to riding it again.
> Yum! Candy corn-flavored cotton candy!  I'm a cotton candy fan!  Will have to get me some of that and just maybe, if they're good, I'll let the boys have a bite.
> 
> LadyHadley
> We went to DL for the first time last April and we did all the character meals, so I can help out on that too.  Our favorite, by far, was the Storyteller's Cafe one.  The food was excellent, the restaurant is beautiful, and the atmosphere is calm and relaxing.
> The kids loved Goofy's Kitchen, but during it I went outside and walked over to Trader Sams just to relax and listen to the music while DH stayed at Goofy's with the kids.  It wasn't so much that it was noisy, but it was BUSY.  I'm not just talking about how many people were in the restaurant, but all the action going on.  While we were eating, Minnie came up behind me and grabbed my shoulders.
> We liked Surf's Up, but it was geared more towards the children.  I know they all are, but Surf's Up seemed more so with children dancing with the characters, etc.
> Our second favorite was Ariel's Grotto.  The food was excellent, the characters weren't intrusive, and they also have a character lunch.  Whichever ones you choose, I'm sure you'll have a memorable experience.



*Riahsha --*

You're very welcome!  During the holiday season the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (same spot as the Halloween Carnival) sells candy cane-flavored cotton candy!  

There are all kinds of fun Halloween treats to be had around DLR, from pumpkin-shaped bread in DCA to decorative apples at Pooh Corner in Critter Country.  There is even pumpkin fudge sold at the Candy Palace (though some folks have reported not seeing it there when they looked for it).  Don't forget to pick up a free sample of pumpkin chocolate at Ghirardelli in DCA.

I will be on the hunt for any and all treats (and interesting knick knacks) on September 13th, so I can report back here with the scoop.





CrAzY4DL said:


> Oh wow, my 2 oldest daughters would FLIP OUT if they got to see Captain Jack!!!
> 
> And where's Frontier Dock?



*CrAzY4DL --*

It's not too far from where people board and disembark from the Mark Twain, if I'm not mistaken and am recalling it correctly.  That's where Jack was the last time I did the party, and when he took breaks he was replaced by the Peter Pan crew.

Some of the Jack Sparrows I've seen at these parties are really good at playing their roles.  Of course, none are Johnny Depp-level, but they're good as they're mumbling about rum!


----------



## Royal Consort

We are going to WDW and DL one after the other again this year. Last year was Christmas, this year Halloween. 

We are attending the Halloween party at the MK and know that the villains are only there for a short period of time after their show (Maleficent etc.). As we love to take pictures with the characters we'd love to get shots with all the villains available. I'm considering possibly a second WDW party to do this.

-However, since we're also going to the Disneyland party (twice), I'm wondering if we'd have more access to the villains there. That way we wouldn't need to go to the WDW party again.

Do you have more opportunity to take snaps with the likes of Jafar, Maleficent, Cruella etc at the Disneyland party?


----------



## Goofy_Mom

CrAzY4DL said:


> Oh wow, my 2 oldest daughters would FLIP OUT if they got to see Captain Jack!!!
> 
> And where's Frontier Dock?



The dock is the same place where to line up to get on the Mark Twain.  It's a stone's through away from the Golden Horseshoe and Rancho Del Zocorro



Royal Consort said:


> We are going to WDW and DL one after the other again this year. Last year was Christmas, this year Halloween.
> 
> We are attending the Halloween party at the MK and know that the villains are only there for a short period of time after their show (Maleficent etc.). As we love to take pictures with the characters we'd love to get shots with all the villains available. I'm considering possibly a second WDW party to do this.
> 
> -However, since we're also going to the Disneyland party (twice), I'm wondering if we'd have more access to the villains there. That way we wouldn't need to go to the WDW party again.
> 
> Do you have more opportunity to take snaps with the likes of Jafar, Maleficent, Cruella etc at the Disneyland party?



Cruella definitely, Maleficent and Jafar I'm not 100%, I think they rotate out the villains but not sure.


----------



## dnamertz

Goofy_Mom said:


> No, the FP's will not be working for the party.
> 
> Okay, i dusted off last years map.
> 
> *Halloween themed food locations:*  Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor, Jolly Holiday , Plaza Inn, Cafe Orleans, Stage door Cafe, and Tomorrowland Terrace.
> 
> *Other places to eat*: Refresmnet Corner, Little Red Wagon, Royal Street Veranda, Ship to Shore, Hungry Bear, Bengal BBQ, Pizza Port.



Were these the only restaurants open during last years parties, or were there others?


----------



## Riahsha

Sherry E said:


> *Riahsha --*
> 
> You're very welcome!  During the holiday season the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (same spot as the Halloween Carnival) sells candy cane-flavored cotton candy!
> 
> There are all kinds of fun Halloween treats to be had around DLR, from pumpkin-shaped bread in DCA to decorative apples at Pooh Corner in Critter Country.  There is even pumpkin fudge sold at the Candy Palace (though some folks have reported not seeing it there when they looked for it).  Don't forget to pick up a free sample of pumpkin chocolate at Ghirardelli in DCA.
> 
> I will be on the hunt for any and all treats (and interesting knick knacks) on September 13th, so I can report back here with the scoop.



Peppermint cotton candy sounds even better.  Too bad I can't plan a holiday season trip too.  
I'm looking forward to reading your report in September!  Thanks for the heads up about the sample chocolate.


----------



## Sherry E

Riahsha said:


> Peppermint cotton candy sounds even better.  Too bad I can't plan a holiday season trip too.
> I'm looking forward to reading your report in September!  Thanks for the heads up about the sample chocolate.



*Riahsha --*

I didn't taste the candy cane-flavored cotton candy but I looked at it and it had a cool pink and white swirly sort of color to it.  I love me some peppermint goodies during the holidays, as long as the flavor is not too overwhelming.

At the very least I will bring back many, many photos and details from September 13th so I can add them to this thread.  I did that in my Christmas thread last year too -- I took requests for info that people wanted to know, then I collected tons of info and photos on my fact-finding mission and delivered them to the people in that thread!  This time it is my Halloween Time fact-finding mission.  I'm doing it for the people! 

I think the free samples at Ghirardelli are great.  They give out samples of peppermint bark during the holidays and caramel-filled chocolate in the summer (unless they have switched their freebies to a different flavor this year).  The pumpkin chocolate was handed out as soon as Halloween Time began last year, so I would guess they will be handing it out all season long again this year too.  

There have not been any Ghirardelli chocolates at the MHP treat stations in a while, though.  For some reason, Disney seems to have stopped handing out Ghirardelli chocolates to trick or treaters at the party, but they do hand out a lot of other good candy so I guess it's okay.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

dnamertz said:


> Were these the only restaurants open during last years parties, or were there others?



According to my map, that's it.  Last year, we had an early dinner at Carnation Cafe (about 4:15) and then got on rides so that our party time would be mostly used up with party only stuff.  So, if they're something you want to eat that's not open for the party, you have 3 hours to get to it.


----------



## Priory

The candy cane cotton candy is NOT peppermint flavored.  I was so dissappointed last year when I bought it. If anything it has a slight cherry taste. It was gross.


----------



## dnamertz

Goofy_Mom said:


> According to my map, that's it.  Last year, we had an early dinner at Carnation Cafe (about 4:15) and then got on rides so that our party time would be mostly used up with party only stuff.  So, if they're something you want to eat that's not open for the party, you have 3 hours to get to it.



Are the restaurants that are closed for the party also closed during that 3 hour period to get ready for the party?


----------



## wdwmoose

dnamertz said:


> Are the restaurants that are closed for the party also closed during that 3 hour period to get ready for the party?



We ate at Plaza Inn about 4:30 the night of our party last year.


----------



## Sherry E

Priory said:


> The candy cane cotton candy is NOT peppermint flavored.  I was so dissappointed last year when I bought it. If anything it has a slight cherry taste. It was gross.



Really?  That's false advertising!  When I saw the cotton candy at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree they were using the "candy cane" term for it, which implied it should be peppermint-flavored!  I'm glad I didn't buy it. 

So I suppose that means that the candy corn cotton candy at the Halloween Carnival is also not candy corn-flavored.  It is just colored to look like candy corn.  Oh well.  A good idea, but not fully fleshed out on Disney's part!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Really?  That's false advertising!  When I saw the cotton candy at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree they were using the "candy cane" term for it, which implied it should be peppermint-flavored!  I'm glad I didn't buy it.
> 
> So I suppose that means that the candy corn cotton candy at the Halloween Carnival is also not candy corn-flavored.  It is just colored to look like candy corn.  Oh well.  A good idea, but not fully fleshed out on Disney's part!



We had the candy cane cotton candy last year also and we were equally upset it wasn't peppermint flavored. It was just the look of candy cane.


----------



## AussieCaribou

Just out of interest, is the cotton candy already spun and sitting in bags or do they spin it onto a paper cone while you watch?

We have 'fairy floss' over here (same stuff) but its always in a bag or bucket. Not the same fluffy, melt in your mouth substance of my childhood.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

AussieCaribou said:


> Just out of interest, is the cotton candy already spun and sitting in bags or do they spin it onto a paper cone while you watch?
> 
> We have 'fairy floss' over here (same stuff) but its always in a bag or bucket. Not the same fluffy, melt in your mouth substance of my childhood.



It was already spun and bagged (on a paper cone)


----------



## AussieCaribou

DisneyJamieCA said:


> It was already spun and bagged (on a paper cone)



Oh, sigh.

Thanks for the info. I hope some day to be able to rot my child's teeth in the old fashion way....lol


----------



## Royal Consort

Royal Consort said:


> We are going to WDW and DL one after the other again this year. Last year was Christmas, this year Halloween.
> 
> We are attending the Halloween party at the MK and know that the villains are only there for a short period of time after their show (Maleficent etc.). As we love to take pictures with the characters we'd love to get shots with all the villains available. I'm considering possibly a second WDW party to do this.
> 
> -However, since we're also going to the Disneyland party (twice), I'm wondering if we'd have more access to the villains there. That way we wouldn't need to go to the WDW party again.
> 
> Do you have more opportunity to take snaps with the likes of Jafar, Maleficent, Cruella etc at the Disneyland party?





Goofy_Mom said:


> The dock is the same place where to line up to get on the Mark Twain.  It's a stone's through away from the Golden Horseshoe and Rancho Del Zocorro
> 
> 
> 
> Cruella definitely, Maleficent and Jafar I'm not 100%, I think they rotate out the villains but not sure.



Thanks for the reply Goofy_Mom. 

Does anyone have any more info regarding the villain meets at DL Halloween parties?


----------



## Goofy_Mom

dnamertz said:


> Are the restaurants that are closed for the party also closed during that 3 hour period to get ready for the party?



NO, places like Blue Bayou and Carnation Cafe and Village Haus are open during the three hour early entry time.  Village Haus may close a little earlier to get ready for the trick or treat trail, but I'm thinking like 30min before official start of party time.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I've seen pictures of Halloween merchandise now available at the parks.  There is a Minnie mouse tee that's identical to the one they sold last year, a v-neck tee that says trick or treat (the "o" is a mickey head), and a mug and some LED "candles" so far.


----------



## PHXscuba

Bumping this back to the first page; this thread is too helpful to fall to page 3. 

Apologies to subscribers for the false alarm 

PHXscuba


----------



## thepoohguy

Is there a fireworks show during the party?


----------



## Kilala

Yes there are fierworks


----------



## DisneyFan3113

thepoohguy said:


> Is there a fireworks show during the party?



Yes. There's the special Halloween Screams fireworks show. Its supposed to be pretty amazing. Try getting a spot on Main Street for it if you go, it involves projections and that sort of thing. I'm sure you'll  it


----------



## HeyItsNickCA

Does anyone know when the Halloween parties for Halloween night usually get sold out or is there usually enough tickets to last until that night?  I ask because we are going with some family friends for Halloween so we were thinking about going to the Halloween party which would be a first for all of us. 

How soon should we all buy the tickets? We could buy them this week if need be but if we can, I rather wait until another pay period. Does anyone know how soon they usually sell out? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

*Thank you for bumping the thread, PHX!

*  I can't believe it had sunk to page 3!  That is especially not good since we are ever-so-steadily creeping up on the start of the Halloween season.  It's not like it's 6 months away anymore.  We're not far away from 9/13, really!

​





HeyItsNickCA said:


> Does anyone know when the Halloween parties for Halloween night usually get sold out or is there usually enough tickets to last until that night?  I ask because we are going with some family friends for Halloween so we were thinking about going to the Halloween party which would be a first for all of us.
> 
> How soon should we all buy the tickets? We could buy them this week if need be but if we can, I rather wait until another pay period. Does anyone know how soon they usually sell out?
> 
> Thanks!



*HeyItsNick --*

I think you'd be fine waiting another pay period if you're talking about waiting another couple of weeks or so.  Some nights sell out faster than others.  The first night of the party and Halloween night seem to be among the first to sell out -- but there's no telling when that will happen.  I would say that you probably have until next month before one or both of those nights sell out...but you never know.

Sometimes there are tickets available on the day of the events.  Sometimes the tickets sell completely out and there are no day-of-event tickets.  Last year the 3 hotels had some day-of-event tickets at their front desks and those were available to onsite guests.

This year there are also going to be 13 parties -- up from 11 parties last year and 10 parties in the previous years.  That could help a bit in terms of some nights not selling out.  People may spread out to different nights.

Another thing to consider is that, last year, the Villains were suddenly made more "exclusive" to the parties, whereas in previous years they had been very accessible in the daytime at their designated photo spots.  Last year the daytime access to the Villains was limited to "conjuring up one Villain at a time" in the Halloween Carnival area, but they were out in full force at the actual Halloween party.  I suspect that this 'Villains exclusivity' element contributed to the popularity of the parties of 2012.

This year, while I think the Villains will still be limited in the daytime during the bulk of the Halloween Time season, there is the "Unleash the Villains" Friday the 13th event in September (for Limited Time Magic) and I suspect that a lot of people will head to DLR on that day/night to meet the Villains without having to pay extra money for a party ticket to do it.

So, it would be interesting to see if there is a surge in MHP ticket sales after 9/13.  If enough people come out to meet Villains on 9/13, that could possibly cut down on some of the tickets sold for the MHP...possibly.

Last year, all but one of the party nights were sold out by Monday of Halloween week (and I think that remaining night sold out at the last second).  If I recall, I think we figured out in this thread that there was a sudden surge in which a bunch of nights (like 8 parties) sold out over the course of 3 weeks between late September and early October or something similar to that.


----------



## Kilala

Dumb question. I will be in DW on the 3rd of October and I want to order my ticket for the 28th. Can I do that with my smart phone and print the ticket at home later on? Or should I wait to get the ticket when I get home? I will be getting my ticket for the 23rd on September 3rd.


----------



## Sherry E

Kilala said:


> Dumb question. I will be in DW on the 3rd of October and I want to order my ticket for the 28th. Can I do that with my smart phone and print the ticket at home later on? Or should I wait to get the ticket when I get home? I will be getting my ticket for the 23rd on September 3rd.



Hi, *Kilala*!

I don't know about smart phone ordering -- I've never ordered with a smart phone -- but any tickets you order, by whatever means, can be printed out later, when you get home.  I don't think there is any need to wait to buy the ticket until you actually return home if you don't have to or want to wait that long.


----------



## timelord14

OK, can someone please explain to me the "villans". Appologies if this has been done earlier in the thread. Are these special characters I should be hunting out to get photos with?


----------



## Sherry E

timelord14 said:


> OK, can someone please explain to me the "villans". Appologies if this has been done earlier in the thread. Are these special characters I should be hunting out to get photos with?



*timelord14 --*

During the Halloween Time season, there is an area called the Halloween Carnival -- located in the Big Thunder Ranch section of Frontierland.  In that Carnival, there are various games.  There is a "tent" in which you can "conjure up a Villain" -- basically one Villain out of a selection of 5 or so, including Captain Hook from _Peter Pan_, Cruella DeVil from _101 Dalmatians_, the Evil Queen from _Snow White_, maybe the Queen of Hearts from _Alice in Wonderland_...and someone else I'm forgetting (possibly Jafar from _Aladdin_).  I don't think you get to choose who you conjure up -- you just have to conjure up someone and that Villain comes out.

At Mickey's Halloween Party (the separate paid event) there will be many Villains out and about, such as all of the ones I mentioned above and more.  You may see Ratcliffe, Frollo, Facilier, the Stepsisters from _Cinderella_, maybe Maleficent, etc.    Don Karnage used to be part of the Villains line-up years ago.

I know I am forgetting some of the Villains, but basically they are more accessible at the Halloween Party, whereas you can only find one at a time at the Halloween Carnival in the daytime.


----------



## TeamBlack

Does anyone know if my 2 year old will need a ticket to MHP?


----------



## Sherry E

TeamBlack said:


> Does anyone know if my 2 year old will need a ticket to MHP?



*TeamBlack -*

No.  Somewhere in the text under the ticket prices and info for the MHP I think it says something like "For all dates listed ages two and under: No Charge."


----------



## Kilala

I t looks as if I can order my MHP ticket on my phone. Sherry E can you please find out what time TT closes for MHP? I need to let my friends know about getting to TT before it closes.


----------



## madwit

I've been to Disneyland during Halloween time, but this is the first year that I will be going to MHP, which I am super excited about!   I just have a question about the fireworks, more specifically if I wanted to watch the fireworks from the hub, front and center, how early would I need to show up?  In the past, I've never been concerned about watching the fireworks and needing to be in front of the castle, but the Halloween fireworks look fantastic and I want to be there in front of the castle to watch them.  I'm sorry if this question has been asked and answered, but I really don't want to slog my way through 128 pages.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

madwit said:


> I've been to Disneyland during Halloween time, but this is the first year that I will be going to MHP, which I am super excited about!   I just have a question about the fireworks, more specifically if I wanted to watch the fireworks from the hub, front and center, how early would I need to show up?  In the past, I've never been concerned about watching the fireworks and needing to be in front of the castle, but the Halloween fireworks look fantastic and I want to be there in front of the castle to watch them.  I'm sorry if this question has been asked and answered, but I really don't want to slog my way through 128 pages.  Thanks a bunch!



You will need to be there *very early*--as in *at least* two hours(or more, early)!

I know, it's hideous, but if being "front and center" is a MUST for you, you will *have* to invest the time for it!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Completely agree with the above, if you are left of center you will miss out on some of the really cool projections.


----------



## Sherry E

*This week is "New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday Theme Week" in the Disneyland/Christmas time Superthread.  If you have any Haunted Mansion Holiday photos to contribute to that theme you will get an automatic entry into a random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card when the Theme Week Countdown ends in November.  Plus, there have been some amazing HMH photos posted since just yesterday!  Feel free to come join us!*





Kilala said:


> I t looks as if I can order my MHP ticket on my phone. Sherry E can you please find out what time TT closes for MHP? I need to let my friends know about getting to TT before it closes.



*Kilala --*

Toontown will be one of the main things I will be keeping my eye on at the MHP (I want to see if it is just one random treat station and some costumed characters, or if there are decorations of any kind), so I will try to find out exactly how long it is open!


----------



## Kilala

Sherry E said:


> *This week is "New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday Theme Week" in the Disneyland/Christmas time Superthread.  If you have any Haunted Mansion Holiday photos to contribute to that theme you will get an automatic entry into a random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card when the Theme Week Countdown ends in November.  Plus, there have been some amazing HMH photos posted since just yesterday!  Feel free to come join us!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kilala --*
> 
> Toontown will be one of the main things I will be keeping my eye on at the MHP (I want to see if it is just one random treat station and some costumed characters, or if there are decorations of any kind), so I will try to find out exactly how long it is open!



thank you Sherry E. I have a qestion for everyone. Do you think I should dress up as my black cat Suzy on Monday the 28th for the party?


----------



## crystal1313

Hello!  We are SO excited for our upcoming DL trip and first time ever a MHP!  We are a family of 4, with DS5 and DS4.  Having never been to the parties, I wanted to get your opinions of what we shouldn't miss and any other opinions on anything we should try to see or do or eat that's special and only during the party.  My boys do not enjoy character interactions, so I really don't see us waiting in line to see any characters.  They get shy and scared and prefer to wave at their favorite character during parades or from a distance.  TIA!


----------



## PHXscuba

I just received my Disney VISA Rewards brochure/newsletter and thought I'd share a few details from an article about new details in the Haunted Mansion Holiday that I haven't seen posted here. The article mentions that this is one of the biggest refreshes yet to HMH, so new stuff in store for the regular visitors!

-- "The new spookiness begins the moment the guests enter the Stretching Portrait Gallery, where a new animation effect will stretch imaginations to the screaming point." ... "think stained glass windows shattering and a peek-a-BOO appearance by that master of scaremonies, Jack Skellington."

-- A "fly-by visit from Zero" 

-- The Gingerbread House "focuses on HMH's 13 years of delightfully frightful fun." ... also, "Jack has added groups of 13 holiday surprises from skulls and snappy plants to slinky ribbons in every room."

-- "A decorate-it-yourself Zombie cookie kit at the Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise cart outside the mansion." _Don't know if that means an activity station or a take-home kit with a pre-baked cookie?_

Awesome!!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Well, I don't know about anyone else here but I am definitely ready for some Halloween Time fun!  I am excited that in just over 4 weeks the giant Mickey pumpkin will be holding court in Town Square!

I'm eager to see what this Unleash the Villains business is about on 9/13.  I'm eager to see what the new Haunted Mansion Holiday surprises (and the Zombie cookie kit) are all about!

August has not been nearly as hot in SoCal as it sometimes is (still way too hot for me, though, as I don't like anything above 70 degrees!), but I am over it and ready to move on to what I call "the Fun Months" (mainly October-November-December, but I lump September in there because that's when Disney's celebration of Halloween begins!).

We are now at the mid-August point.  August 14th.  Halloween Time starts on September 13th.  To me, that doesn't sound all that far away. 

I caught a glimpse of a little Halloween tabletop decoration doodad at CVS the other day!  I didn't even venture into the candy section because I knew I would find a hotbed o' seasonal chocolates, calling out to me.  Actually, I didn't even look closer at the decorations or knick knacks because I'm kind of a sucker for those too!  I got out of there before I got tempted.  

In the days of my childhood, you'd find Halloween costumes lining the aisles of stores -- and lots of trick or treat buckets.  But there were no real "decorations" to speak of back then, at least not beyond a random black cat window decal or ghost decal or something.  

Nowadays, all of the knick knacks and decor are so cute and detailed.  Not just for Halloween and Christmas, but even for the smaller fun holidays.  Easter wreaths.  Valentine's Day wreaths.  St. Patrick's Day lawn decor and mini-leprechaun villages.  I can't take the temptation!  I love all of the fun holidays and I love all of the fun decor!


​
*crystal1313 --*

If your kids don't like to meet characters, that leaves the Character Cavalcade/mini-parade, the Halloween Screams fireworks and the trick or treating at the many treat trails/stations.  

Don't miss whatever it is that is happening in Toontown this year.  Toontown is never involved in the Halloween Party at all, and it will only be open for a short time at the beginning of the party, I think.  I'm not sure what exactly will be there (at least one treat station), but it may not happen again so don't skip it!  Lol.

I like the locations of some of the treat trails.  Pixie Hollow doesn't have any extra Halloween decorations, but it is very pretty at night and is a fun place to get candy.  The Golden Horseshoe is one of the treat trail locations -- it has a long line but it moves fast.  There are extra decorations inside the building, which you won't see unless you get in the line.  So you might want to check out those trails.

There is some debate on whether or not there are actually separate treats sold for/at the MHP.  In the distant past I recall Disney mentioning exclusive treats & drinks or some such thing in their promotions for the party.  Now, at this stage of the game, I am thinking that the regular Halloween Time treats and drinks will be available at the party, but I don't know if there are any party-exclusive snacks anymore.


----------



## crystal1313

Thanks Sherry!  I appreciate it!  I cannot wait =)


----------



## pattyduke34

I am at 66 days!  Can not wait.  It is my daughters and nephew's first time for Halloween time!  We are going to the party on Oct 23rd and are now planning our costumes!!!  Next waiting for the 60 day mark for ressie's!! Bring on Halloween Time!!!


----------



## Ratfinks

I'm so excited! We are going to be attending the Halloween Party on Oct. 1st. 

I have a quick question because I am new to this annual pass discount thing. I bought a couple Halloween Party tickets with my annual pass discount. Can my sister, who does not have an annual pass, get in using one of these tickets?


----------



## Kilala

I have a question for everyone. I wanted to know if I should dress up as my black cat Suzy on the 28th of October for the party?


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry*, I command you to STAY AWAY from that "*Hotbed O Chocolates*"!!!   I'm attempting to do this myself.

I, too, am drearily waiting for the "*fun months*"!  Hubby is waiting for October 1st, so he can put his stash of Christmas CDs in his truck!


----------



## Sherry E

pattyduke34 said:


> I am at 66 days!  Can not wait.  It is my daughters and nephew's first time for Halloween time!  We are going to the party on Oct 23rd and are now planning our costumes!!!  Next waiting for the 60 day mark for ressie's!! Bring on Halloween Time!!!



*pattyduke34 --*

I hope your nephew loves Halloween Time and the MHP.  From what you explained in the Christmas thread, it sounds as though it will be a very special trip for him (and for you too!). 

Those carved pumpkins at the Round-Up/Carnival are definitely a highlight.  Every year I look forward to seeing what the carvers come up with.  




Ratfinks said:


> I'm so excited! We are going to be attending the Halloween Party on Oct. 1st.
> 
> I have a quick question because I am new to this annual pass discount thing. I bought a couple Halloween Party tickets with my annual pass discount. Can my sister, who does not have an annual pass, get in using one of these tickets?



*Ratfinks --*

Yes, your sister can use one of the tickets you bought.  Everyone who buys tickets with the discount can buy up to 6 or 8 of them, as I recall (there is verbiage to specify this on the MHP page, but I haven't looked at it in a while), and I'm sure that many of those tickets end up going to guests of the purchaser/AP holder.





Kilala said:


> I have a question for everyone. I wanted to know if I should dress up as my black cat Suzy on the 28th of October for the party?



*Kilala --*

Sure -- why not?  Is there a reason why you wouldn't want to dress up in that costume?  It sounds like a fun idea.  





Cheshirecatty said:


> *Sherry*, I command you to STAY AWAY from that "*Hotbed O Chocolates*"!!!   I'm attempting to do this myself.
> 
> I, too, am drearily waiting for the "*fun months*"!  Hubby is waiting for October 1st, so he can put his stash of Christmas CDs in his truck!



*Cheshirecatty --*

Lol.  Is October 1st the date that it is acceptable to move the Christmas CDs to the truck?  If your hubby did that on 9/30, would there be a price to pay?  It sounds like you've got yourself a keeper.  For some reason I envision most men as not wanting anything to do with Christmas songs until, maybe, December 20th or so.

I get lured in by the cute seasonal packaging and varieties.  Take some regular M&Ms and throw them into some sort of "Harvest" bag, or into a cute witch/monster flashlight wand thingy and I am sold!  Also, make a typical Reese's Peanut Butter Cup into a pumpkin shape and I am sold.  I love me some festive holiday packaging.  

But I get lured in by decorations too, so those are just as dangerous.  There are too many cute holiday decorations year-round, and I will end up wanting all of them if I stop to look at them!


----------



## MadMim

I saw my first yellow leaf today, which means Halloweens - a - coming!  Im so excited!!  

Kilala, I think a cat costume is a cute idea.  I'll be there on the 28th too.  It's my wedding anniversary.

Cant wait!!


----------



## Sherry E

MadMim said:


> I saw my first yellow leaf today, which means Halloweens - a - coming!  Im so excited!!
> 
> Kilala, I think a cat costume is a cute idea.  I'll be there on the 28th too.  It's my wedding anniversary.
> 
> Cant wait!!



I get excited when I see yellow (or even dead) leaves too! 

Even though my area of SoCal does not have the abundance of brilliantly colored leaves on trees that you can find in other states (heralding the arrival of Autumn), we have a few random trees with colored leaves here and there.  As soon as I see that a tree has shed a bunch of leaves and they are scattered all over the ground, or as soon as I find a tree that has mostly yellow leaves, I know that the seasons will be a-changin' soon.  

If I see trees that still have mostly intact green leaves, I feel like Summer is going to stick around forever, or that it will be very slow to exit.

And then, once we are well into Fall and it's maybe the second week of November or so, at some point I will open up a window to get some air in the early morning hours (like I do in Summer)...and suddenly feel a brisk chill hit my face.  When I get hit with that wall of cold morning air (that I am usually not expecting, although I should be expecting it by now), then it finally _feels_ like it's Fall, and also it's a sign that the holidays are coming up soon.


----------



## Ratfinks

Sherry - Thank you so much for the reply! What a relief. 

I can't wait to get to Disneyland and sink my teeth into one of those turkey legs, lol.


----------



## MadMim

Sherry - I know, right!?  I live in central CA, so we get a little more weather than you do.  But I grew up in the midwest, so I use the term 'weather' loosely.  We're seeing small changes up here, so they're slowly working their way to you.  I've really taken notice of DLs horticulture this year, and I really appreciate how they create seasons where they don't naturally exist.  Just another piece of wonderful Disney magic.  I cant wait to spend hours examining every last carved pumpkin in the park!!  I will join you in avoiding the chocolate isle of doom, but the turkey leg is free game!


----------



## Shock13

I've just decided to take my (retired) parents to the MHP the end of October since they both love Halloween and haven't experienced DLR in the fall. I went to the party last year but having a hard time remembering some things. 
So my question is this...
We won't be much into the treats at the party and probably focus more on seeing the cavalcade, fireworks and rides but I do want them to experience a treat trail or two. Although I do remember going through one treat trail that was inside the Golden Horseshoe that was sort of spooky with the piano player and there was another treat trail that was inside Tomorrowland that was not very Halloween themed. 
Is there another treat trail that is more heavily themed? One that the parents would enjoy walking through?


----------



## Kilala

Thanks everyone! I will dress up as my black cat Suzy. I will probally add some glitter or something to the costume so that is dosen't dissapipers in the dark.


----------



## figment_jii

Shock13 said:


> Although I do remember going through one treat trail that was inside the Golden Horseshoe that was sort of spooky with the piano player and there was another treat trail that was inside Tomorrowland that was not very Halloween themed.



The one inside the Golden Horseshoe was the most themed of the ones I went to.  Most of the others were just candy stations along a path.  The ones in NOS by the river aren't really "themed" themselves, but they're outside and you can see the Rivers of America decorations and effects from them.


----------



## Shock13

Thank you figment!


----------



## Susie63

Can anyone tell me about the evening temps in the fall? DD's costume has a hoodie(heavier weight), will she be too hot or not warm enough. Just looking for a general average.


----------



## dolphingirl47

In 2011, I attended the first MHP and the Tuesday party the second week in October. My costumes for both parties consisted of sleeveless and shoulder-free dresses and I was perfectly comfortable and not cold at all.

Corinna


----------



## figment_jii

Susie63 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the evening temps in the fall? DD's costume has a hoodie(heavier weight), will she be too hot or not warm enough. Just looking for a general average.



Typically, it's still shorts and t-shirt weather in LA during the fall.  Temperatures tend to range from the upper-80's to low 60's during September and October.  The weather does have one quirk to me; it may actually feel cool/cold right around sundown when the winds come up, but then "warm" up a bit after that when the winds die down.

A heavier weight hoodie might end up being warm unless your DD runs cold.


----------



## Susie63

Thanks. She is going to be Vanellope Von Scweetz, so the hoodie is a must. Maybe I will find a light weight one and just decorate both.


----------



## Sherry E

*This thread must have read my mind!  I was literally just about to sign on to the DIS and come to this thread, and then I got an email alert that Susie63 had posted.*




Ratfinks said:


> Sherry - Thank you so much for the reply! What a relief.
> 
> I can't wait to get to Disneyland and sink my teeth into one of those turkey legs, lol.



*Ratfinks --*

You're welcome.  

I've never tried one of those giant turkey legs at DLR.  A turkey leg seems like a very Autumn-ish thing to eat, though!



MadMim said:


> Sherry - I know, right!?  I live in central CA, so we get a little more weather than you do.  But I grew up in the midwest, so I use the term 'weather' loosely.  We're seeing small changes up here, so they're slowly working their way to you.  I've really taken notice of DLs horticulture this year, and I really appreciate how they create seasons where they don't naturally exist.  Just another piece of wonderful Disney magic.  I cant wait to spend hours examining every last carved pumpkin in the park!!  I will join you in avoiding the chocolate isle of doom, but the turkey leg is free game!



*MadMim --*

The small changes in the leaves and trees can't come soon enough.  I am feeling like I need a little more Halloween in my life right now, so I might actually dare to inch closer to the Halloween knick-knacks and seasonal candy in CVS this weekend, just to get more of a 'Fall-is-coming-soon' feeling!  

Last year Target stores carried the "candy corn Oreos" (exclusive to Target), which were filled with candy corn colored & flavored cream.  I never tried them.  I was afraid that if I ate one and didn't like it I would be stuck with the whole package.  I didn't try the M&M's white chocolate candy corn either.

But this year I may live on the edge and give both of those sweet treats a try -- just to see if they are any good!

I don't trust a mild August (which this has been so far, for the most part).  When August is less hot than it often is, I know it means that September and October might be hotter than they should be!

Disney's horticulture is, indeed, one of the many amazing layers of Disney magic that can be found throughout DLR. Their flowers, plants and trees are some of what I love looking at when I'm in the parks, as they are often themed and specific to their designated lands.



Susie63 said:


> Thanks. She is going to be Vanellope Von Scweetz, so the hoodie is a must. Maybe I will find a light weight one and just decorate both.



*Susie63 --*

I'll expand a bit on what figment_jii said above.

September is a strange month in SoCal (as is October, really).  It's as if it is a confused month -- it doesn't know whether it wants to be Summer or Fall!  On the high side, it can range from very, very hot (like the 113-118 degree temperatures we had in 2010) to pouring rain on certain days (which I experienced in 2007), to a mild, comfortable 70 degrees (or slightly lower, as figment_jii mentioned) with a slight breeze on the low side -- or anything in between.  It can also be dry, windy, warm and conducive to wildfires in certain spots.  There can be bursts of warm sun in between rain.  You never know what you will get with September (which makes it kind of fun and kind of scary!).

I would guess that it's more than likely that this year September will be on the warm side rather than below 70 degrees, but I don't think it will soar up to 113 degrees again.  At night, a light hoodie is probably the most one would need for warmth, if even that much.


----------



## Susie63

If it is 113 to 118 degrees.....I'll be going as a puddle


----------



## tlovesdis

Susie63 said:


> If it is 113 to 118 degrees.....I'll be going as a puddle



Same here!  Ugh!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Susie63 said:


> If it is 113 to 118 degrees.....I'll be going as a puddle





tlovesdis said:


> Same here!  Ugh!!!



*Susie63 & Tina --*

Ladies, you are not kidding!  I was a puddle just sitting in my apartment.  I would not have even attempted to be in DLR at that time.  It was the hottest temperature ever recorded in Downtown L.A. (other parts of California get smacked with bad heat that is the same or worse than that quite often, like Palm Springs and various desert communities).  Usually our "metro L.A." temperatures pretty much match up with the "inland Orange County" temperatures, and that would include Anaheim.  

But while we were getting hit with the hideous 113 degree temperatures in L.A., it was reported that Anaheim was 118 degrees!  The other days of that week were also in the 100's, but a little lower than that.

I know my limits.  Heat is not my friend.  So -- while I would normally be planning to be at DLR for the opening day or opening weekend of Halloween Time -- that crazy heat wave in 2010 was one occasion in which I neither wanted to be there nor was there.  I would have collapsed on the pavement next to the giant Mickey pumpkin in Town Square if I had tried to take on that heat, water or no water (I always have a water bottle with me)!

However, in contrast, the following year the temperature was in the 70's during that same exact week, and it was overcast for a large part of the day on the opening day of Halloween Time!

As I mentioned yesterday, September is a very confused month -- it can't decide if it wants to be Summer or Fall!


----------



## I'm mikey

Here are a few pictures of Main Street USA taken during Mickeys Halloween party on oct 2, 2012.


----------



## Ratfinks

Awesome pictures!! After looking at those, I'm super excited!!


----------



## Kilala

I'm mikey said:


> Here are a few pictures of Main Street USA taken during Mickeys Halloween party on oct 2, 2012.



I love these pictures.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*I'm mikey*----Thank you for sharing your* fantastic pictures*--what a treat!!!!!  I can hardly wait to go this year!


----------



## Tasscrapper

Hey everyone.  I've been reading through the thread for a while now and after giving up on the middle pages have finally made it to the current page.  Yay me!  I have been wanting to go to the halloween party for a few years now and have finally gotten the opportunity.  I am headed to Disneyland on October 11th for a friends birthday and will be staying a few extra days so I can go to the party on the Tuesday.  I am totally excited about it.  The thing I am most excited about is getting to go trick or treating myself.  After years of taking my kids I can do it too and without them!    I am also really looking forward to seeing all the costumes everyone will be wearing. 


This has been a great thread to get excited with and learn tons of good info and thank all those who have contributed.

I guess my only question at this point is where do you get the turkey legs?


----------



## tiggerluvr

Tasscrapper said:


> I guess my only question at this point is where do you get the turkey legs?



I know of two off the top of my head - the cart by BTMRR in frontierland, near the boat loading dock, and the other one is the snack shack by the Matterhorn. I'm sure they have some in DCA as well, but I'm not sure where those are.


----------



## crystal1313

Those photos are awesome! Thank you! Are not a lot of people dressed up? I don't see a lot of guests in costume....


----------



## figment_jii

crystal1313 said:


> Those photos are awesome! Thank you! Are not a lot of people dressed up? I don't see a lot of guests in costume....



It varies...a lot of guests dress up and a lot do not, so if you wear a costume you won't feel out of place.  On the flip side, if you do not wear a costume, you also won't feel out of place.    I've seen everything from Halloween theme t-shirts to costumes that rival (if not exceed) the costume worn by the character CMs.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

crystal1313 said:


> Those photos are awesome! Thank you! Are not a lot of people dressed up? I don't see a lot of guests in costume....



We haven't ever worn costumes--just Halloween T-shirts, OR Halloween colors(but you really don't even have to do *that* much, if you don't want to), and have never felt out of place.


----------



## sweethannah

I'm mikey said:


> Here are a few pictures of Main Street USA taken during Mickeys Halloween party on oct 2, 2012.



Wonderful pics! I was at the Party the same night and I confess I searched your pics to see if I could spy my family - what would the chances be lol


----------



## crystal1313

figment_jii said:


> It varies...a lot of guests dress up and a lot do not, so if you wear a costume you won't feel out of place.  On the flip side, if you do not wear a costume, you also won't feel out of place.    I've seen everything from Halloween theme t-shirts to costumes that rival (if not exceed) the costume worn by the character CMs.





Cheshirecatty said:


> We haven't ever worn costumes--just Halloween T-shirts, OR Halloween colors(but you really don't even have to do *that* much, if you don't want to), and have never felt out of place.




Thank you!  We are a family of 4 and we are dressing up like TRON.  They are pretty elaborate costumes....so as an adult, I didn't want to stick out like a sore thumb   I will dress up no matter what because my DS5 and DS3 are beyond excited for us to be a TRON family!  LOL.  Here's a photo of my DS3 in his costume, my DH completed it this weekend.  If you watch TRON Uprising, he is the Beck version of TRON.

FRONT





BACK


----------



## Kilala

Here are some updates of the Demeter costume I'm working on for MHP on the 18th. 



front of the wig



back of the wig



back of the unitard. I will put black stripes on the unitard.



side of unitard



close up of the front of the unitard



close up of the back of the unitard.
More pictures can be found here. http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Naruto-Kitten/library/Demeter costume 2013?sort=3&page=1
Here are some pics of the costume I'm working for the MNSSHP on the 3rd of October at the MK. This is a cotton candy cailco cat named Lily



front of wig



front of wig


----------



## figment_jii

tiggerluvr said:


> I know of two off the top of my head - the cart by BTMRR in frontierland, near the boat loading dock, and the other one is the snack shack by the Matterhorn. I'm sure they have some in DCA as well, but I'm not sure where those are.



There is a stand over by Muppets that has Turkey Legs.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

crystal1313 said:
			
		

> Thank you!  We are a family of 4 and we are dressing up like TRON.  They are pretty elaborate costumes....so as an adult, I didn't want to stick out like a sore thumb   I will dress up no matter what because my DS5 and DS3 are beyond excited for us to be a TRON family!  LOL.  Here's a photo of my DS3 in his costume, my DH completed it this weekend.  If you watch TRON Uprising, he is the Beck version of TRON.
> 
> FRONT
> 
> BACK



Very cool costume! 

I get so excited when I see adults dressed and in the spirit at the Parties.  My mother and I will be in full costume, and of course DD too.


----------



## DisneyFan3113

crystal1313 said:


> Thank you!  We are a family of 4 and we are dressing up like TRON.  They are pretty elaborate costumes....so as an adult, I didn't want to stick out like a sore thumb   I will dress up no matter what because my DS5 and DS3 are beyond excited for us to be a TRON family!  LOL.  Here's a photo of my DS3 in his costume, my DH completed it this weekend.  If you watch TRON Uprising, he is the Beck version of TRON.
> 
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK



Thats SO cool! What a fun idea!


----------



## crystal1313

Thanks Pinup Mommy and DisneyFan3113!  We are VERY excited =) 

My DH costume is done too....I'll try to find photos!  Next up to make our mine (black guard) and my DS5 (rinzler).  I cannot wait, although until it gets dark, I'm sure people will wonder what the heck we are dressed up like, LOL!


----------



## Tasscrapper

Thanks for the info on the turkey legs. 

 Those cat costumes look so cool!


----------



## figment_jii

Kilala said:


> back of the unitard. I will put black stripes on the unitard.



Very cool looking costume!  The kitty in the background is also very cute!


----------



## twinspirit

Costume update for MHP Sept 27th!! DS Bakugon dude....DD whatever she finally decides at BBB that day, DS Harry Potter, DH will be Jughead from Archie and I still piecing together a Pixie Fairy Godmother of sorts..the Glow Fairy I think


----------



## Kilala

figment_jii said:


> Very cool looking costume!  The kitty in the background is also very cute!



Thank you. That's my cat Kilala


----------



## Susie63

twinspirit said:


> Costume update for MHP Sept 27th!! DS Bakugon dude....DD whatever she finally decides at BBB that day, DS Harry Potter, DH will be Jughead from Archie and I still piecing together a Pixie Fairy Godmother of sorts..the Glow Fairy I think



I will keep an eye out for you


----------



## Tasscrapper

I need some help deciding what to do guys and since you all obviously understand the excitement of the party you are the best ones for me to ask.

I went to Disneyland a couple years ago and loved all the Halloween decorations and decided that I wanted to go to the party in the nebulous future.  I will be there at the parks October 12-17, I will be flying home on the 17th but will probably go to the parks in the morning.  I am going with 3 friends although two of them leave on the Monday.  I am the one that extended the trip longer because two days is just not enough time to make it worth the airfare for me and it would actually give me the Tuesday night to be able to go to the party.  So, here is my dilemma . . . my friend that is staying isn't interested in the party at all but is still planning on going.  I really wanted to do the trick or treating because I love candy and just thought it would be fun to get to do it myself for once.  However,  neither my friend nor I are big into lining up for character interactions so the villains aren't a huge draw for me.  The cavalcade would be cool and I would probably try and see the fireworks but again I am not willing to spend two or even one hour staking out a good spot.  And if I want to be brutally honest here (which I really don't) I am overweight and have no business eating a ton of candy which I will do if I get it trick or treating.  Another issue is I am flying with carry on luggage only and would then have to get the candy home along with any other souvenirs I might buy.  My question is do I spend the extra money and still do the party or just enjoy the decorations at Disneyland on all the other days and take myself over to DCA when Disneyland closes early on the Tuesday?  I half wonder if the big draw (besides the evil tempting candy) is the fact that it is 'exclusive'.  Will I regret not going??


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, I have a question for the braintrust on this thread ... does anyone remember roughly what hours Jack Skellington (and Sally) were meeting in New Orleans Square last year? I'm thinking of starting my day in NOS but unsure whether I will need a return trip later in the day to see Jack.

PHXscuba


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Tasscrapper said:


> I need some help deciding what to do guys and since you all obviously understand the excitement of the party you are the best ones for me to ask.
> 
> I went to Disneyland a couple years ago and loved all the Halloween decorations and decided that I wanted to go to the party in the nebulous future.  I will be there at the parks October 12-17, I will be flying home on the 17th but will probably go to the parks in the morning.  I am going with 3 friends although two of them leave on the Monday.  I am the one that extended the trip longer because two days is just not enough time to make it worth the airfare for me and it would actually give me the Tuesday night to be able to go to the party.  So, here is my dilemma . . . my friend that is staying isn't interested in the party at all but is still planning on going.  I really wanted to do the trick or treating because I love candy and just thought it would be fun to get to do it myself for once.  However,  neither my friend nor I are big into lining up for character interactions so the villains aren't a huge draw for me.  The cavalcade would be cool and I would probably try and see the fireworks but again I am not willing to spend two or even one hour staking out a good spot.  And if I want to be brutally honest here (which I really don't) I am overweight and have no business eating a ton of candy which I will do if I get it trick or treating.  Another issue is I am flying with carry on luggage only and would then have to get the candy home along with any other souvenirs I might buy.  My question is do I spend the extra money and still do the party or just enjoy the decorations at Disneyland on all the other days and take myself over to DCA when Disneyland closes early on the Tuesday?  I half wonder if the big draw (besides the evil tempting candy) is the fact that it is 'exclusive'.  Will I regret not going??



Well, there is no law that says you HAVE to eat the candy! lol However, if you're anything like me, having those sweet treats starring you in the face may be a hard temptation to resist. So I have a few candies and save the rest for Halloween night trick or treaters at home.  The fireworks are awesome!!!!! I've gotten a decent spot about 15-20 before hand, I can't do the sit and wait with my littlest mini, too many ants in his pants.

That said, there are a lot of Halloween things going on without having to go to the party. HMH, and Space's Ghost Galaxey, and halloween merchandise, and the pumpkin carving at Big Thunder Ranch.

So, it sounds like it may come to bragging rights.  You can say you've tricked and treated in Disneyland and had an awesome time!


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> OK, I have a question for the braintrust on this thread ... does anyone remember roughly what hours Jack Skellington (and Sally) were meeting in New Orleans Square last year? I'm thinking of starting my day in NOS but unsure whether I will need a return trip later in the day to see Jack.
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

I was hoping someone would have given a specific answer about Jack during Halloween Time last year, but since no one answered I will say that during Halloween Time 2011 I recall seeing Jack in NOS in the early-to-mid afternoon.

Last year in December, Jack and Sally were out at roughly the same time, I think -- mid-afternoon-ish.  

That doesn't mean that the times won't change, of course, or that people haven't seen him at other times of day, but that's when I've seen him.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

I remember seeing them in the afternoons as well last October in NOS. I remember seeing them by the fountain next to the HM one day and on the band steps across from Cafe Orleans on another.


----------



## Susie63

PHXscuba said:


> OK, I have a question for the braintrust on this thread ... does anyone remember roughly what hours Jack Skellington (and Sally) were meeting in New Orleans Square last year? I'm thinking of starting my day in NOS but unsure whether I will need a return trip later in the day to see Jack.
> 
> PHXscuba



Ask a CM at city hall when you enter the park. They have a list of the characters and their appearance times with location.


----------



## Lucrezia

60 days from today... we'll be in Disneyland!


----------



## tlovesdis

Lucrezia said:


> 60 days from today... we'll be in Disneyland!



63 for me!!!


----------



## DisneyFan3113

*60 days!!*


----------



## figment_jii

Tasscrapper said:


> I need some help deciding what to do guys and since you all obviously understand the excitement of the party you are the best ones for me to ask.



Hi!  This is as much your trip as your friend's trip.  So if the party is something that you really want to do, I'd go for it.  

My family is also not into the character meet and greets, but the party is still a must for us.  The cavalcade is cute (and it runs twice during the party, so you can see it both times).  It's not a huge event, but it's worth seeing.  The fireworks are the highlight of the party for us.  We don't stake out a hub spot, so we arrive around 45 minutes to 30 minutes before the show.  You have to be willing to invest a little time to get a good view, but it's worth it.

In terms of the trick-or-treating, we really enjoy doing it.  For us, we can take all of it home from DLR, but when we're in WDW and go to MNSSHP, we have to be a little more judicious about what we bring back.  We get lots of candy; some we'll eat, some we'll keep, some will leave for the hotel staff.  We pack up our suitcases like normal and then fill out the weight with the candy we like best.  If there's more space, then some more candy comes home.  Some will be used for the candy bowl at Halloween (or at work), some will be eaten by me!  



Tasscrapper said:


> Will I regret not going??



Given the way you described the choice, I think you will regret not going.  If it's something that you've wanted to do, I think you would end up feeling bad as you walk out of DLR knowing that there is a MHP going on.

Yes, it's expensive, but it's a lot of fun.  It's the only chance to see the Cavalcade and the only chance to see Zero fly (instead of Tinkerbell).  You still have time to think about it (and see if you can get your friend interested/excited).


----------



## WestMom2two

tlovesdis said:


> 63 for me!!!



59 day's for us!  And our two kids have no idea!!!  Wait my ticker is off...


----------



## tlovesdis

WestMom2two said:


> 59 day's for us!  And our two kids have no idea!!!  Wait my ticker is off...



Ooooo a surprise trip!!!  I love it!!!!


----------



## Shadowcat70

I couldn't find if this had been asked or not, but how 'available" are the lockers for those with party tickets that are coming the allowed 3 hours early? I would guess a lot of lockers would open up about the time non-ticketed guests would be leaving the park, but what about around 4pm?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sherry E

I said it last week.  I'll say it again.  I am so over August and Summer and ready for some Halloween Time fun!  And in 23 days I will have that fun at DL!


​
Today I was just mentioning in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread that I am so ready to start seeing real signs of Halloween and Fall -- not just the bags of candy and little knick knacks that have already arrived at the store a bit too early, but actual decorations...  Pumpkins, harvest wreaths, ghosts, witches, scarecrows, spider webs, cheesy black cat window decals, etc.  I love it all.  I can't wait for the Halloween TV specials, too.

​

Does anyone here do anything else for the Halloween season other than Disney trips and trick or treating on Halloween night?  Corn mazes?  Pumpkin patches?  Haunted houses (like the actual scary kind, not like the Disney kind)?  Haunted hayrides?  Universal Studios or Knott's??  (The Universal Studios Halloween event is extremely, massively popular.)

I was mentioning a while back in this thread that there was this haunted boat ride that set sail out of Newport Beach.  It began 2 years ago, as I recall.  I thought for sure it was a huge success -- in fact, it was even featured on one of those Travel Channel shows about Halloween (like "Halloween Crazy" or "Halloween's Most Extreme").  The whole idea of being out on the water, with nowhere to run away, and crazed zombies and machete-wielding maniacs chasing you around the ship, sounded to me like it would have been a huge hit in the 'haunt community.'  (Not my cup of tea, but there are lots of people who truly like to be scared at these Halloween events.)

However, when I tried to find the Newport Beach "Ghost Ship" online, I saw no evidence of it running last year at all.  In fact, all I found were very bad reviews of it from its 2011 maiden voyage.  So I am guessing the haunted cruise was put to rest after only one year?

In any case, I just had to chuckle about that because other Halloween events (like the mazes and hayrides and horror houses, etc.) are immensely popular.  Halloween parades -- wherever they are held -- are very popular.  Even your average "Harvest Festival" will be popular.

But I guess that the Ghost Ship/Haunted Cruise idea just wasn't one of those things that caught on.  It was a good idea, I think, but it just didn't work.

The Queen Mary in Long Beach has a popular Halloween event every year, but that ship doesn't go anywhere!


----------



## Sherry E

Shadowcat70 said:


> I couldn't find if this had been asked or not, but how 'available" are the lockers for those with party tickets that are coming the allowed 3 hours early? I would guess a lot of lockers would open up about the time non-ticketed guests would be leaving the park, but what about around 4pm?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



*Shadowcat70 --*

I've heard mixed stories that indicate both that the available lockers are plentiful, and also that they get snapped up very quickly.  So I'm not sure which is true, as I have not used a locker during the party.

I would think that you have the right idea, though.  There are probably quite a few lockers that open up right when the MHP is about to start and the non-party guests leave.

It's entirely possible that some people will leave Disneyland at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m. and not stick around for the overlap, if they are worried about crowds or whatever.  So I probably would check the lockers right after that 4 p.m. time because I would bet that someone will leave.


----------



## figment_jii

I concur with Sherry E that it could easily go either way.  My guess is that the smaller lockers are more likely to be available; just because there are more of them.  Some of the folks with lockers may be leaving before the party starts, but unless they remember to release their locker, it'll stay "bought" for the whole day.  The keyless entry system means that folks don't have financial incentive to release the locker when they leave early (i.e., the rates aren't pro-rated and there is no key deposit to get back).  So if folks don't release the locker, it'll stay booked until the end of the night.

I think the lockers outside the main entrance to Disneyland are more likely to be available than the ones on Main Street.  They aren't as convenient, but it's something to keep in mind.



Sherry E said:


> Does anyone here do anything else for the Halloween season other than Disney trips and trick or treating on Halloween night?  Corn mazes?  Pumpkin patches?  Haunted houses (like the actual scary kind, not like the Disney kind)?  Haunted hayrides?  Universal Studios or Knott's??  (The Universal Studios Halloween event is extremely, massively popular.)



Nope, I'm strictly Disney-focused!    (Unless you count the taking kids trick-or-treating and a neighborhood Halloween BBQ.)  The party at Universal (assuming it's like the one in Orlando) would give me nightmares for the rest of my life.  Disney...family friendly...that's my level.


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> I said it last week.  I'll say it again.  I am so over August and Summer and ready for some Halloween Time fun!  And in 23 days I will have that fun at DL!
> 
> 
> ​
> Today I was just mentioning in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread that I am so ready to start seeing real signs of Halloween and Fall -- not just the bags of candy and little knick knacks that have already arrived at the store a bit too early, but actual decorations...  Pumpkins, harvest wreaths, ghosts, witches, scarecrows, spider webs, cheesy black cat window decals, etc.  I love it all.  I can't wait for the Halloween TV specials, too.
> 
> ​
> 
> Does anyone here do anything else for the Halloween season other than Disney trips and trick or treating on Halloween night?  Corn mazes?  Pumpkin patches?  Haunted houses (like the actual scary kind, not like the Disney kind)?  Haunted hayrides?  Universal Studios or Knott's??  (The Universal Studios Halloween event is extremely, massively popular.)
> 
> I was mentioning a while back in this thread that there was this haunted boat ride that set sail out of Newport Beach.  It began 2 years ago, as I recall.  I thought for sure it was a huge success -- in fact, it was even featured on one of those Travel Channel shows about Halloween (like "Halloween Crazy" or "Halloween's Most Extreme").  The whole idea of being out on the water, with nowhere to run away, and crazed zombies and machete-wielding maniacs chasing you around the ship, sounded to me like it would have been a huge hit in the 'haunt community.'  (Not my cup of tea, but there are lots of people who truly like to be scared at these Halloween events.)
> 
> However, when I tried to find the Newport Beach "Ghost Ship" online, I saw no evidence of it running last year at all.  In fact, all I found were very bad reviews of it from its 2011 maiden voyage.  So I am guessing the haunted cruise was put to rest after only one year?
> 
> In any case, I just had to chuckle about that because other Halloween events (like the mazes and hayrides and horror houses, etc.) are immensely popular.  Halloween parades -- wherever they are held -- are very popular.  Even your average "Harvest Festival" will be popular.
> 
> But I guess that the Ghost Ship/Haunted Cruise idea just wasn't one of those things that caught on.  It was a good idea, I think, but it just didn't work.
> 
> The Queen Mary in Long Beach has a popular Halloween event every year, but that ship doesn't go anywhere!



Oh, I am with you about fall. Summer is my least favorite season. And yes, I for one do lots of other stuff to celebrate the holidays.  My DF and I have a bunch of great pumpkin patches we like to go to, with his teenaged sister and my nieces. There's cheeses and ice cream to sample... and a (tiny) hay maze... pick-your-own potatoes and pumpkins... really fun! Haunted houses have never been my thing, though. I love scary movies, but being legitimately scared by costumed people is just too much for me.  Another tradition of ours is to watch Halloween specials and movies (of course!). NBC tops that list, so I'm very excited to see HMH for the first time!!  (Though the Charlie Brown special is a close second...) Ugh, sorry to everyone this is so  I do love fantasizing about the holidays during  boring, horrible, HOT summers... Its the only thing that gets me through!


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> Oh, I am with you about fall. Summer is my least favorite season. And yes, I for one do lots of other stuff to celebrate the holidays.  My DF and I have a bunch of great pumpkin patches we like to go to, with his teenaged sister and my nieces. There's cheeses and ice cream to sample... and a (tiny) hay maze... pick-your-own potatoes and pumpkins... really fun! Haunted houses have never been my thing, though. I love scary movies, but being legitimately scared by costumed people is just too much for me.  Another tradition of ours is to watch Halloween specials and movies (of course!). NBC tops that list, so I'm very excited to see HMH for the first time!!  (Though the Charlie Brown special is a close second...) Ugh, sorry to everyone this is so  I do love fantasizing about the holidays during  boring, horrible, HOT summers... Its the only thing that gets me through!



*Lucrezia --*

Same here!  August -- even when it is fairly mild for August around here -- is still just one big heat-filled month to me.  I can't wait until it's over and we get to the Fall!

It sounds like you do some fun things for the season!  I would love to have a great pumpkin patch in my area -- but in the middle of Los Angeles you don't find a lot of really good ones, like the kind that are located in vast fields somewhere.  Around here you usually find the pumpkin lots -- parking lots that have been emptied out and filled with pumpkins.

I love "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charllie Brown"!!!  I love any and all TV shows about Halloween on the Travel Channel, HGTV and Food Network.

I totally agree with you (and figment_jii) -- I have no desire to be chased around by costumed, hatchet-wielding maniacs or trapped in a torture chamber with crazed people getting in my face.  That is not my thing at all -- but Universal Studios rakes in the dough when Halloween Time rolls around because people love that extreme horror stuff!

I don't mind if you go off-topic -- it's still within the topic of Halloween/Fall season in general, and I was the one who asked the question of what everyone does!  Also, it is possible that some people who travel out here to visit DLR for Halloween Time will do other things while they're in town, and they may have some other Halloween-ish plans in mind!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> I love "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charllie Brown"!!!  I love any and all TV shows about Halloween on the Travel Channel, HGTV and Food Network.



I love, love, love "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charllie Brown"!!  Also "A Charlie Brown Christmas"!!  I own them both, but have to DVR them every year when they are on TV!


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:
			
		

> I said it last week.  I'll say it again.  I am so over August and Summer and ready for some Halloween Time fun!  And in 23 days I will have that fun at DL!
> 
> 
> 
> Today I was just mentioning in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread that I am so ready to start seeing real signs of Halloween and Fall -- not just the bags of candy and little knick knacks that have already arrived at the store a bit too early, but actual decorations...  Pumpkins, harvest wreaths, ghosts, witches, scarecrows, spider webs, cheesy black cat window decals, etc.  I love it all.  I can't wait for the Halloween TV specials, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here do anything else for the Halloween season other than Disney trips and trick or treating on Halloween night?  Corn mazes?  Pumpkin patches?  Haunted houses (like the actual scary kind, not like the Disney kind)?  Haunted hayrides?  Universal Studios or Knott's??  (The Universal Studios Halloween event is extremely, massively popular.)
> 
> I was mentioning a while back in this thread that there was this haunted boat ride that set sail out of Newport Beach.  It began 2 years ago, as I recall.  I thought for sure it was a huge success -- in fact, it was even featured on one of those Travel Channel shows about Halloween (like "Halloween Crazy" or "Halloween's Most Extreme").  The whole idea of being out on the water, with nowhere to run away, and crazed zombies and machete-wielding maniacs chasing you around the ship, sounded to me like it would have been a huge hit in the 'haunt community.'  (Not my cup of tea, but there are lots of people who truly like to be scared at these Halloween events.)
> 
> However, when I tried to find the Newport Beach "Ghost Ship" online, I saw no evidence of it running last year at all.  In fact, all I found were very bad reviews of it from its 2011 maiden voyage.  So I am guessing the haunted cruise was put to rest after only one year?
> 
> In any case, I just had to chuckle about that because other Halloween events (like the mazes and hayrides and horror houses, etc.) are immensely popular.  Halloween parades -- wherever they are held -- are very popular.  Even your average "Harvest Festival" will be popular.
> 
> But I guess that the Ghost Ship/Haunted Cruise idea just wasn't one of those things that caught on.  It was a good idea, I think, but it just didn't work.
> 
> The Queen Mary in Long Beach has a popular Halloween event every year, but that ship doesn't go anywhere!



We love Halloween in our home, we celebrate the whole month of October. 

Usually the first weekend in October we go to the Pumpkin Patch in Irvine Railroad Park for pictures, hay ride, pony ride and visit their zoo. Of course we will be at MHP 10/8. 

My husband and I will go to a party or two. Our friends have yet to get me to attend the Los Angeles Hayride, maybe this year I will find my big girl pants. Lol 

There are couple of festivals in our local parks that we visit on actual Halloween night. 

In the past I have done Knott's Scary Farm, but I have long surpassed the age limit and just get annoyed with the teenagers there. Hollywood is a blast, and should be done at least once


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> I love, love, love "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charllie Brown"!!  Also "A Charlie Brown Christmas"!!  I own them both, but have to DVR them every year when they are on TV!



*pudinhd* -- 

Exactly!  I'm the same way -- even if I own something, if I love it and I see that it's going to be on TV I will record it and watch it again, or set aside time in the night to watch it when it airs!  I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who does that.

I'm a big fanatic for the Rankin-Bass Christmas specials too (like "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer," "Year Without a Santa Claus," etc.).  I own a lot of those (bought them way back in the '90s or so, for nostalgic reasons), but if I see that they are airing on TV I try to make a point to watch them during the holiday season!






Pinup Mommy said:


> We love Halloween in our home, we celebrate the whole month of October.
> 
> Usually the first weekend in October we go to the Pumpkin Patch in Irvine Railroad Park for pictures, hay ride, pony ride and visit their zoo. Of course we will be at MHP 10/8.
> 
> My husband and I will go to a party or two. Our friends have yet to get me to attend the Los Angeles Hayride, maybe this year I will find my big girl pants. Lol
> 
> There are couple of festivals in our local parks that we visit on actual Halloween night.
> 
> In the past I have done Knott's Scary Farm, but I have long surpassed the age limit and just get annoyed with the teenagers there. Hollywood is a blast, and should be done at least once



*Pinup Mommy --*

You do a lot of fun things!  Wow.  You are truly celebrating Halloween and Fall the whole month of October.

The Los Angeles Hayride is the one that goes up in the hills, around the old location of the L.A. Zoo, correct?  I always see billboards and ads for that.  It sounds like a great, scary idea for those who love being scared -- being up in those hills even without a hayride is creepy enough!  I certainly cannot bring myself to do it.  I don't like things popping out at me and trying to grab my foot or hand or whatever.

The Pumpkin Patch in Irvine -- I wonder if that is the place I saw photos of Courtney Stodden posing among the pumpkins (she's the annoying teenage blonde who married the much, much, much, much older guy who was on "Lost," and she is ridiculous).  I recall seeing obvious publicity photos of her romping in a pumpkin patch that was supposedly located somewhere in Orange County.

The parade in Hollywood is madness!  It may not be everyone's cup of tea, for sure, but it is lively!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *PHX --*
> 
> I was hoping someone would have given a specific answer about Jack during Halloween Time last year, but since no one answered I will say that during Halloween Time 2011 I recall seeing Jack in NOS in the early-to-mid afternoon.
> 
> Last year in December, Jack and Sally were out at roughly the same time, I think -- mid-afternoon-ish.
> 
> That doesn't mean that the times won't change, of course, or that people haven't seen him at other times of day, but that's when I've seen him.





Elk Grove Chris said:


> I remember seeing them in the afternoons as well last October in NOS. I remember seeing them by the fountain next to the HM one day and on the band steps across from Cafe Orleans on another.





Susie63 said:


> Ask a CM at city hall when you enter the park. They have a list of the characters and their appearance times with location.



Thanks to those who offered their experience seeing Jack and Sally. I'm sure we'll be back through later in the day. New orleans Square seems to take a little more time to "wake up" in the mornings than some areas of DL that are hopping right away, like Fantasyland or Tomorrowland. Maybe it's that whole New Orleans we-partied-hard-last-night hangover vibe.

We have a few local "Halloween" places but either my kids are too old (pumpkin patch or too young (haunted houses -- heck, I'm too scared). I do love the fall-flavored foods, like apples, cinnamon, pumpkin, etc. The younger kids' school still does a Halloween parade and I go (and sweat standing outside) each year. And our church usually has a big trunk-or-treat carnival evening. I often dress up just for that!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Thanks to those who offered their experience seeing Jack and Sally. I'm sure we'll be back through later in the day. New orleans Square seems to take a little more time to "wake up" in the mornings than some areas of DL that are hopping right away, like Fantasyland or Tomorrowland. Maybe it's that whole New Orleans we-partied-hard-last-night hangover vibe.
> 
> We have a few local "Halloween" places but either my kids are too old (pumpkin patch or too young (haunted houses -- heck, I'm too scared). I do love the fall-flavored foods, like apples, cinnamon, pumpkin, etc. The younger kids' school still does a Halloween parade and I go (and sweat standing outside) each year. And our church usually has a big trunk-or-treat carnival evening. I often dress up just for that!
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

I always wonder if Fantasyland gets packed early on with crowds who are trying to avoid other crowds!  The people who rush to FL as soon as they get in the parks are probably doing so because they feel they have to beat the crowds.  And everyone who follows them to FL probably goes there for the same reason.  In turn, all of these people rushing to FL to avoid crowds end up causing crowds!  Since that's the land where everyone thinks they 'have' to go, it gets busy.  It's like a self-fulfilling prophecy, in a way!

I am not a 'real' haunted house person.  I don't like live people trying to scare me or chase after me with fake, bloody weapons.  I didn't even like it back in the old, old days when there was a live person in the suit of armor in Haunted Mansion, lunging at random guests as they passed him in the Doom Buggies (this was back in the '80s or '90s, I guess).  I prefer my Halloween celebrations on the whimsical, family-friendly side of things, as figment_jii said.  

Although...I do love to watch the specials on TV about the various houses of horror (like the House of Shock in New Orleans).  I would never, ever go to one of those things, but I can watch specials about those places all day and night!

The church's trunk-or-treat carnival sounds like so much fun!  I can imagine that in your neck of the woods, it is probably a nice, toasty 90 degrees or so in October??  

I see these movies in which the characters are strolling through these parks with gorgeous Autumn leaves, or down quiet lanes dotted with wonderful, Fall-like trees (the movies "Autumn in New York" and "Vanilla Sky" come to mind) and the actors are always bundled up, looking cold.  That's what I think Fall weather should be -- not freezing, but cool enough to wear coats as you stroll through meadows of spectacularly colored leaves (which I never do, but that's not the point!).  It's never like that here in SoCal in Autumn, and I bet that it is realllly not like that in Arizona!!


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> I am not a 'real' haunted house person.  I don't like live people trying to scare me or chase after me with fake, bloody weapons.  I didn't even like it back in the old, old days when there was a live person in the suit of armor in Haunted Mansion, lunging at random guests as they passed him in the Doom Buggies (this was back in the '80s or '90s, I guess).



The '80s or '90s are the old, old days?  Now I feel really old.  

I do remember the person in the suit of armor on one trip to DL in the 80's.  A friend of our that was with us was completely freaked out.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Near where we live is a massive corn maze.  It's been featured on the Travel channel in the past.  In addition to the corn mazes, they have a scare crow contests usually built by kids' groups like scouts, they added a haunted house, they have a kid area, a "mine for gems" thing, and because they're a farm that grows their own pumpkins, we get ours there on the cheap.

I LOVE Halloween.  I lost count of how many "specials" I own.  I know I own more Halloween type movies than I do Christmas type movies.  Beetleguise, Hocus Pocus, Ghostbusters, and Spooky Buddies get a lot of action in this house.  I also like to watch the DTV Monster Hits and Disney's Halloween Treat on youtube. I have on VHS the Disney Classics Halloween short collection, but my VHS player has gone into hiding.


----------



## Lucrezia

This might sound a little dumb but I'm a believer in the paranormal, so of course since I'm going to DL during Halloweentime I had to look on Amazon for a "haunted Disneyland" book! Lol  I'm reading it right now. Its pretty short but packs a pretty creepy punch, I must say. For all of you non-believers who think the DLR is completely un-haunted... I may have to beg to differ... +cue evil, disembodied Haunted Mansion laugh+ 



pudinhd said:


> I love, love, love "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charllie Brown"!!  Also "A Charlie Brown Christmas"!!  I own them both, but have to DVR them every year when they are on TV!



Oh, me too! Right down to the DVR thing!! They're just wonderful at getting me in the holiday spirit. I'm only lukewarm about the Thanksgiving one, though, I have to admit...  But I crack up at the Halloween one every year I watch it. Seriously. *EVERY YEAR.* That rock thing with Charlie Brown trick-or-treating just gets me every time...


----------



## tdashgirl

Lots of great costume photos posted the last couple of days!  Love how creative you guys are~ hmmmm, still thinking about what we'll do for ours ...


----------



## seobaina

Lucrezia said:


> This might sound a little dumb but I'm a believer in the paranormal, so of course since I'm going to DL during Halloweentime I had to look on Amazon for a "haunted Disneyland" book! Lol  I'm reading it right now. Its pretty short but packs a pretty creepy punch, I must say. For all of you non-believers who think the DLR is completely un-haunted... I may have to beg to differ... +cue evil, disembodied Haunted Mansion laugh+



Oooh can you tell me which book you read? Who wrote it? Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

dnamertz said:


> The '80s or '90s are the old, old days?  Now I feel really old.
> 
> I do remember the person in the suit of armor on one trip to DL in the 80's.  A friend of our that was with us was completely freaked out.



I feel old too, *dnamertz*, so you're not alone!  To many young people these days, the '80s and '90s seem to have been a lifetime ago.  As we get older, the "old days" get older too!  And I would say that anything pre-DCA's existence, pre-GCH's existence, pre-DTD"s existence, and including the old, expanded version of the DLH, is going to be classified as the old, old days to a lot of these youngsters running around out there!

That suit of armor guy was not fun.  That kind of thing doesn't work for Disney -- the whole "live person scaring the guests by lunging at them" thing.  It works better for other places, but not Disney (which is, I assume, why they got rid of the knight).  Even at the MHP you don't see creepy live people reaching out and touching you.  The scarecrow dudes just talk and interact with guests, but they don't jump out at them or anything.






Goofy_Mom said:


> Near where we live is a massive corn maze.  It's been featured on the Travel channel in the past.  In addition to the corn mazes, they have a scare crow contests usually built by kids' groups like scouts, they added a haunted house, they have a kid area, a "mine for gems" thing, and because they're a farm that grows their own pumpkins, we get ours there on the cheap.
> 
> I LOVE Halloween.  I lost count of how many "specials" I own.  I know I own more Halloween type movies than I do Christmas type movies.  Beetleguise, Hocus Pocus, Ghostbusters, and Spooky Buddies get a lot of action in this house.  I also like to watch the DTV Monster Hits and Disney's Halloween Treat on youtube. I have on VHS the Disney Classics Halloween short collection, but my VHS player has gone into hiding.



*Goofy_Mom --*

I know exactly the corn maze you're talking about!  I have that Halloween special saved on the DVR, along with all the others from Travel Channel and HGTV -- but I get them confused after a while because many of those shows are kind of "refreshed" versions of older shows, with new segments added in and maybe even a new name.  So I couldn't tell you if it was "Halloween Crazy," "Halloween Crazier," "Scariest Halloween Attractions" or "Halloween's Most Extreme" in which your corn maze was shown, but I have it stored somewhere on the DVR!  

I think that if Disney had space to build a corn maze for Halloween Time it would be a lot of fun.  There's no such space at DLR, but it would be a great idea to do something spooky around that trail area of Grizzly Peak.


----------



## Lucrezia

seobaina said:


> Oooh can you tell me which book you read? Who wrote it? Thanks



"The Unofficial Guide to Disneyland's Haunted Kingdom" by Aubrey Graves.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> That suit of armor guy was not fun.  That kind of thing doesn't work for Disney -- the whole "live person scaring the guests by lunging at them" thing.



I totally remember that knight!  I spent _years_ trying to look "behind" the doombuggy to make sure he wasn't there!  



Sherry E said:


> The scarecrow dudes just talk and interact with guests, but they don't jump out at them or anything.


They're not even scary-looking!    They kind of remind me of the scarecrow in Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> This might sound a little dumb but I'm a believer in the paranormal, so of course since I'm going to DL during Halloweentime I had to look on Amazon for a "haunted Disneyland" book! Lol  I'm reading it right now. Its pretty short but packs a pretty creepy punch, I must say. For all of you non-believers who think the DLR is completely un-haunted... I may have to beg to differ... +cue evil, disembodied Haunted Mansion laugh+
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, me too! Right down to the DVR thing!! They're just wonderful at getting me in the holiday spirit. I'm only lukewarm about the Thanksgiving one, though, I have to admit...  But I crack up at the Halloween one every year I watch it. Seriously. *EVERY YEAR.* That rock thing with Charlie Brown trick-or-treating just gets me every time...




*Lucrezia --*

I've used the "I got a rock" line many times in life -- probably even in this thread!  I agree - the Peanuts Thanksgiving special is not as good as the Halloween, Christmas, Easter and even Valentine's specials -- but at least they did something for Thanksgiving, which I appreciate!

I definitely believe in 'something' existing out there in the world, so yes -- I suppose I believe in paranormal events to a certain degree.  I think there are many unexplainable, weird things that happen in life -- sometimes good things and sometimes scary things.  I also think it's possible to channel positive energy to cause good things to happen and, likewise, it's possible to channel negative energy to cause bad things to happen.  

I have seen odd things take place, from a TV turning on all by itself when I was the only one home -- and then after I got up to turn it off, it turned on again -- to discovering exactly 4 self-adhesive stamps on the ground one day while walking home from work, when just a few days prior I had been making a mental note to myself that I needed to get 4 self-adhesive stamps at the Post Office very soon!  

I also had a phase of time in 2007 and 2008, in which the word "sun" kept appearing to me in mail, in people's names, on TV, in product names at the store, etc.  Everywhere I turned I kept encountering the word "sun" in something or another, and it seemed very unusual.  I couldn't figure out what it all meant.  A couple of years later I suddenly recalled that my late grandmother used to sing "You Are My _Sun_shine" to me when I was a child.  So, take from that what you will...

I've had many little psychic moments and premonitions -- sometimes random things that have no context or relevance to my life.  Once I had a dream that there was going to be an article about Rick Springfield in a magazine.  Now I had no reason to be thinking about Rick Springfield, of all people, let alone having a dream in which I specifically knew there was going to be an article about him.  I woke up and then, within a day or two, I saw a segment on the news regarding a magazine article about Rick Springfield.

And then there was the time when I was on a lunch break at my old job, and I was just about to walk back into the building and return to the office when I noticed that there was water pouring on one specific, small spot on the sidewalk.  At first I thought it was water spilling down from an upper floor, but this area on the ground was not even underneath a window and there were no buckets or other devices pouring water anywhere in sight.  

I thought, "Is it raining?"  I looked all over for signs of rain anywhere else on the street and saw none.  There was just water coming out of nowhere, dropping on the sidewalk in one very small circle.  Honestly, I thought I was losing my mind or hallucinating.  Thankfully, another lady who was about to enter the building walked up and said, "What?  Is it only raining in one spot?"  She noticed it too!  We both stood there and stared at this weird phenomenon before our eyes, and then I guess she thought it wasn't interesting anymore and went inside.  At least I knew I wasn't the only one who saw it.  I have no idea what caused it or how it happened, but it was weird!



figment_jii said:


> I totally remember that knight!  I spent _years_ trying to look "behind" the doombuggy to make sure he wasn't there!
> 
> 
> They're not even scary-looking!    They kind of remind me of the scarecrow in Wizard of Oz.



*figment_jii --*

Same here!  I did not trust going on Haunted Mansion for a long time after that suit of armor guy scared me.  I was doing the same thing you were doing -- looking behind the buggy and off to the side.  Even to this day I still think that someone will be jumping out at me at any time on that ride.

The scarecrow dudes -- as created by Disney -- are very non-scary.  Just kind of strange.  If those scarecrow dudes were stationed at Universal, they'd be chasing guests down with a chainsaw!


----------



## Kilala

Sherry I rember Disneyland without DTD and DCA. I even rember the E tickets. That's a walk down memory lane. I even kept the artical out of the paper for when they shut down the sky way that took from Tomorrowland to Fantsyland.


----------



## Sherry E

Kilala said:


> Sherry I rember Disneyland without DTD and DCA. I even rember the E tickets. That's a walk down memory lane. I even kept the artical out of the paper for when they shut down the sky way that took from Tomorrowland to Fantsyland.



*Kilala --*

Those ticket books were the most annoying thing because most folks would always end up with too many "A" tickets or tickets for things they had no interest in, and then run out of the good tickets early on.  

One of the best inventions in the history of mankind was the "Passport," allowing us to ride as many rides as we wanted in one day, which eventually morphed into the multi-day ticket, which eventually became the Park Hopper.  When that Passport first entered the scene at DL, it was revolutionary as far as we were concerned.  The fact that we didn't have to go back to the ticket booths and keep buying more tickets, and that we could ride the rides we liked as many times as we wanted without needing more tickets, was the greatest thing ever.

I never liked riding the Skyway ride.  I don't like heights, so that ride made me antsy.  I also didn't like that it hung from a wire.  I was more comfortable with the People Mover.  But I liked the look of the Skyway buckets in the overall Disneyland skyscape/landscape and I miss seeing them.


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> I've used the "I got a rock" line many times in life -- probably even in this thread!  I agree - the Peanuts Thanksgiving special is not as good as the Halloween, Christmas, Easter and even Valentine's specials -- but at least they did something for Thanksgiving, which I appreciate!
> 
> I definitely believe in 'something' existing out there in the world, so yes -- I suppose I believe in paranormal events to a certain degree.  I think there are many unexplainable, weird things that happen in life -- sometimes good things and sometimes scary things.  I also think it's possible to channel positive energy to cause good things to happen and, likewise, it's possible to channel negative energy to cause bad things to happen.
> 
> I have seen odd things take place, from a TV turning on all by itself when I was the only one home -- and then after I got up to turn it off, it turned on again -- to discovering exactly 4 self-adhesive stamps on the ground one day while walking home from work, when just a few days prior I had been making a mental note to myself that I needed to get 4 self-adhesive stamps at the Post Office very soon!
> 
> I also had a phase of time in 2007 and 2008, in which the word "sun" kept appearing to me in mail, in people's names, on TV, in product names at the store, etc.  Everywhere I turned I kept encountering the word "sun" in something or another, and it seemed very unusual.  I couldn't figure out what it all meant.  A couple of years later I suddenly recalled that my late grandmother used to sing "You Are My _Sun_shine" to me when I was a child.  So, take from that what you will...
> 
> I've had many little psychic moments and premonitions -- sometimes random things that have no context or relevance to my life.  Once I had a dream that there was going to be an article about Rick Springfield in a magazine.  Now I had no reason to be thinking about Rick Springfield, of all people, let alone having a dream in which I specifically knew there was going to be an article about him.  I woke up and then, within a day or two, I saw a segment on the news regarding a magazine article about Rick Springfield.
> 
> And then there was the time when I was on a lunch break at my old job, and I was just about to walk back into the building and return to the office when I noticed that there was water pouring on one specific, small spot on the sidewalk.  At first I thought it was water spilling down from an upper floor, but this area on the ground was not even underneath a window and there were no buckets or other devices pouring water anywhere in sight.
> 
> I thought, "Is it raining?"  I looked all over for signs of rain anywhere else on the street and saw none.  There was just water coming out of nowhere, dropping on the sidewalk in one very small circle.  Honestly, I thought I was losing my mind or hallucinating.  Thankfully, another lady who was about to enter the building walked up and said, "What?  Is it only raining in one spot?"  She noticed it too!  We both stood there and stared at this weird phenomenon before our eyes, and then I guess she thought it wasn't interesting anymore and went inside.  At least I knew I wasn't the only one who saw it.  I have no idea what caused it or how it happened, but it was weird!



Oh, wow, you have so many great stories! Its kind of ironic that I'm a believer at all, seeing as how very few paranormal, unexplainable, "other-worldy" type things have ever happened to me (though I do remember a couple of things as a child, like hearing disembodied humming when home alone, but thats about it). Kind of funny we're talking about this because just last night I woke up and the fan in my room had turned on all by itself.  I heard lots of "ghost stories" when I was little, though, because my parents had a bunch of crazy stuff happen to them (a stove tipping over in the middle of the night inexplicably, a table walking up the stairs during a seance _by itself_, etc., etc.). My fiancé has had a lot of experiences, too. I feel so left out!  On another subject, all of you guys talking about E-tickets and retro Disneyland has made me so jealous! I had a sadly Disneyland-less childhood, having grown up in Spain with a deathly fear of costumed characters. I also wasn't even born when DL was in its infantile and teenaged years, which makes me sad because I would've loved to have seen it during those first few years! How different it must've been... I can barely even remember a time before DCA arrived!


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> Oh, wow, you have so many great stories! Its kind of ironic that I'm a believer at all, seeing as how very few paranormal, unexplainable, "other-worldy" type things have ever happened to me (though I do remember a couple of things as a child, like hearing disembodied humming when home alone, but thats about it). Kind of funny we're talking about this because just last night I woke up and the fan in my room had turned on all by itself.  I heard lots of "ghost stories" when I was little, though, because my parents had a bunch of crazy stuff happen to them (a stove tipping over in the middle of the night inexplicably, a table walking up the stairs during a seance _by itself_, etc., etc.). My fiancé has had a lot of experiences, too. I feel so left out!  On another subject, all of you guys talking about E-tickets and retro Disneyland has made me so jealous! I had a sadly Disneyland-less childhood, having grown up in Spain with a deathly fear of costumed characters. I also wasn't even born when DL was in its infantile and teenaged years, which makes me sad because I would've loved to have seen it during those first few years! How different it must've been... I can barely even remember a time before DCA arrived!



*Lucrezia --*

You know, the interesting thing is that when one of these bizarre events happens to anyone, more than likely no one believes them.  That, of course, is the result of so many frauds out there who make up outlandish stories that could never possibly be true, or they try to pretend that they have special powers to see the future or contact the dead or whatever -- just for money.  

So those of us who have actually had odd things happen in life -- even if they are just little things and not big, incredibly scary events -- are probably doubted because those scam artists ruin it for the people who actually experience strange, mysterious phenomena.  It helps when someone tells you something -- like your parents and fiance -- and you know you can believe them!

Let me tell you -- if I heard "disembodied humming" as you did when you were a child, and there was no discernible source of the humming, I would be freaked out.  That is enough of a scare for me!

I was not thrilled when my TV was turning on all by itself years ago, even after I turned it off.  But I could probably tell myself that it must have had something to do with that specific electrical outlet -- just to reason it away.  However, if the fan just suddenly turned itself on like what you described, I think I might even be more freaked out -- but at least it happened in the Summer, when a fan is needed!

Now if I lived anywhere where a massive kitchen appliance like a stove just toppled over on its own, in the middle of the night when no one was watching it, and a table went marching up the steps on its own...I wouldn't be able to get any sleep, for one thing, and then I would be moving out.  That is a little too much for me to handle!  I was freaked out enough by the odd little things that have happened to me, but that would just be too much.  Maybe one could even somehow reason away a stove falling over -- _maybe, possibly, if there was a giant earthquake in the night that everyone somehow slept through_ -- but a table should not be walking up the stairs!

Disneyland was very different in the old days and yet, in many ways, the same.  I think you would have loved it then too.  I first went there in 1972 (that's the first photographic evidence I have of a trip), and it roped me in even then.  There was a certain infectious energy/feeling in the air back then that still exists today  -- even when it was just one park and one hotel, and had none of the other trappings, it was still a wondrous place.  I am certain that Disney has been pumping something into the air to hypnotize all of us for decades!

What I really miss are some of the old rides that we will never get back, such as Adventures through Inner Space and the Motor Boat Cruise, and the old Disneyland Hotel (which housed the wonderful Monorail Cafe)!

But, by the same token, back in the old days of Disneyland there was no Halloween Time season at all, and the Christmas/holiday season was much 'less' and much smaller than it is today.  So I suppose that for every 'loss' at DL, there has been a 'gain' at DL too.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Lucrezia said:


> Oh, wow, you have so many great stories! Its kind of ironic that I'm a believer at all, seeing as how very few paranormal, unexplainable, "other-worldy" type things have ever happened to me (though I do remember a couple of things as a child, like hearing disembodied humming when home alone, but thats about it). Kind of funny we're talking about this because just last night I woke up and the fan in my room had turned on all by itself.  I heard lots of "ghost stories" when I was little, though, because my parents had a bunch of crazy stuff happen to them (a stove tipping over in the middle of the night inexplicably, a table walking up the stairs during a seance _by itself_, etc., etc.). My fiancé has had a lot of experiences, too. I feel so left out!  On another subject, all of you guys talking about E-tickets and retro Disneyland has made me so jealous! I had a sadly Disneyland-less childhood, having grown up in Spain with a deathly fear of costumed characters. I also wasn't even born when DL was in its infantile and teenaged years, which makes me sad because I would've loved to have seen it during those first few years! How different it must've been... I can barely even remember a time before DCA arrived!



I've only had one experience with the "unkown".  Way back when I was a single parent, I lived in a one bedroom apartment.  One night really late, I hear the water in the shower turn on and run for about a minute, then turn off.  5 minutes later the water turns on and off again. This happened a couple more times then stopped all together.  I didn't leave my bed to check out why the water would turn off and on.  If a water conservation ghost felt he/she needed a shower, who was I to stand in his way.


----------



## seobaina

Lucrezia said:


> "The Unofficial Guide to Disneyland's Haunted Kingdom" by Aubrey Graves.



Thank you


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> *Kilala --*
> 
> Those ticket books were the most annoying thing because most folks would always end up with too many "A" tickets or tickets for things they had no interest in, and then run out of the good tickets early on.



Can you imagine how much time you'd have to spend these days waiting in line to buy more tickets?  They'd need a FP just for the ticket booth lines.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> I've only had one experience with the "unkown".  Way back when I was a single parent, I lived in a one bedroom apartment.  One night really late, I hear the water in the shower turn on and run for about a minute, then turn off.  5 minutes later the water turns on and off again. This happened a couple more times then stopped all together.  I didn't leave my bed to check out why the water would turn off and on.  If a water conservation ghost felt he/she needed a shower, who was I to stand in his way.



*Goofy_Mom --*

And that, too, would make me very uneasy!  I think I would be frozen and unable to move.  As I mentioned above, I could maybe, somehow, reason away that my TV was turning on, over and over, all by itself by saying "It must be that electrical outlet doing crazy things."  But a shower turning on -- and then turning off, and then on and off again -- seems too deliberate.  There would be no way to use logic to explain that away!  We can't really blame it on the plumbing like I can the electrical wiring!  Even if the pipes were old and the plumbing was bad, the shower faucet would not be turning on and off on its own!



dnamertz said:


> Can you imagine how much time you'd have to spend these days waiting in line to buy more tickets?  They'd need a FP just for the ticket booth lines.



*dnamertz --* 

A FP just for the ticket booth lines!  That's so true.  It would be awful.  

I think that what would end up happening under that old ticket book system (if it were implemented in today's DLR) is that people would buy lots of tickets for all of the "E" and "D" rides and they would not buy tickets for the less interesting attractions/rides, so the lines for the major rides/attractions would be horrific.  The way it's set up now, even though some lines are obviously too long, the less interesting rides/shows can absorb some of the crowds because people don't have to buy "A" tickets for them!  They can just wander on in and enjoy!


----------



## pigby

The book looks Haunted Disneyland - just wondering if Amazon might get it to me within 3 weeks (when we leave the UK) 

Main reason I posted though was to say I HAVE JUST BOOKED THE PARTY TUESDAY 1st OCTOBER


----------



## Sherry E

pigby said:


> The book looks Haunted Disneyland - just wondering if Amazon might get it to me within 3 weeks (when we leave the UK)
> 
> Main reason I posted though was to say I HAVE JUST BOOKED THE PARTY TUESDAY 1st OCTOBER



That deserves a  and a  and a  too!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *PHX --*
> 
> I didn't even like it back in the old, old days when there was a live person in the suit of armor in Haunted Mansion, lunging at random guests as they passed him in the Doom Buggies (this was back in the '80s or '90s, I guess).  I prefer my Halloween celebrations on the whimsical, family-friendly side of things, as figment_jii said.
> 
> The church's trunk-or-treat carnival sounds like so much fun!  I can imagine that in your neck of the woods, it is probably a nice, toasty 90 degrees or so in October??





dnamertz said:


> I do remember the person in the suit of armor on one trip to DL in the 80's.  A friend of our that was with us was completely freaked out.





figment_jii said:


> I totally remember that knight!  I spent _years_ trying to look "behind" the doombuggy to make sure he wasn't there!



So I'm glad I'm not the only one who remembers the live knight in the Haunted Mansion. I'm thinking early 80's which maybe some of you can confirm. And I'm pretty sure they got complaints. I seem to remember him in the door hallway, but it wasn't consistent, so I spent those same years as *figment_jii* trying to crane my neck to spot him!

*Sherry*, in AZ you plan your Halloween costume on what won't give you heatstroke!! All those cute furry animal costumes when my kids were tiny ... nope!! I dressed up as a Disney fan the year we'd just returned from WDW -- Minnie ears headband, Disney T-shirt, pin lanyard with key card, and a giant Mickey hand. Our elementary has outdoor courtyards where they do the parade and it gets rope-drop-crazy-crowded in the few patches of shade. 

PHXscuba


----------



## figment_jii

PHXscuba said:


> So I'm glad I'm not the only one who remembers the live knight in the Haunted Mansion. I'm thinking early 80's which maybe some of you can confirm. And I'm pretty sure they got complaints.



Mid-80's according to Doombuggies.com.  They have a pretty interesting article/interview with one of the CMs who was one of the knights.
http://www.doombuggies.com/insiders_clark.php


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:
			
		

> You do a lot of fun things!  Wow.  You are truly celebrating Halloween and Fall the whole month of October.
> 
> The Los Angeles Hayride is the one that goes up in the hills, around the old location of the L.A. Zoo, correct?  I always see billboards and ads for that.  It sounds like a great, scary idea for those who love being scared -- being up in those hills even without a hayride is creepy enough!  I certainly cannot bring myself to do it.  I don't like things popping out at me and trying to grab my foot or hand or whatever.
> 
> The Pumpkin Patch in Irvine -- I wonder if that is the place I saw photos of Courtney Stodden posing among the pumpkins (she's the annoying teenage blonde who married the much, much, much, much older guy who was on "Lost," and she is ridiculous).  I recall seeing obvious publicity photos of her romping in a pumpkin patch that was supposedly located somewhere in Orange County.
> 
> The parade in Hollywood is madness!  It may not be everyone's cup of tea, for sure, but it is lively!




Yes, that Los Angeles Hayride  have not been yet because I am so afraid, my girlfriends go every year so maybe 2013 I will be brave enough.  I agree with those hills being creepy, even during the day. Just last week on my way to the Autry Museum I was a bit turned around, and I felt like I was never going to find my way back. 

Here is a link to Irvine RailRoad Park, Pumpkin Patch 

http://www.irvineparkrailroad.com/content/pumpkin-patch

We hosted a party there last year, and a lot of our guest returned for the Christmas Train festivities.


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> You know, the interesting thing is that when one of these bizarre events happens to anyone, more than likely no one believes them.  That, of course, is the result of so many frauds out there who make up outlandish stories that could never possibly be true, or they try to pretend that they have special powers to see the future or contact the dead or whatever -- just for money.
> 
> So those of us who have actually had odd things happen in life -- even if they are just little things and not big, incredibly scary events -- are probably doubted because those scam artists ruin it for the people who actually experience strange, mysterious phenomena.  It helps when someone tells you something -- like your parents and fiance -- and you know you can believe them!
> 
> Let me tell you -- if I heard "disembodied humming" as you did when you were a child, and there was no discernible source of the humming, I would be freaked out.  That is enough of a scare for me!
> 
> I was not thrilled when my TV was turning on all by itself years ago, even after I turned it off.  But I could probably tell myself that it must have had something to do with that specific electrical outlet -- just to reason it away.  However, if the fan just suddenly turned itself on like what you described, I think I might even be more freaked out -- but at least it happened in the Summer, when a fan is needed!
> 
> Now if I lived anywhere where a massive kitchen appliance like a stove just toppled over on its own, in the middle of the night when no one was watching it, and a table went marching up the steps on its own...I wouldn't be able to get any sleep, for one thing, and then I would be moving out.  That is a little too much for me to handle!  I was freaked out enough by the odd little things that have happened to me, but that would just be too much.  Maybe one could even somehow reason away a stove falling over -- _maybe, possibly, if there was a giant earthquake in the night that everyone somehow slept through_ -- but a table should not be walking up the stairs!
> 
> Disneyland was very different in the old days and yet, in many ways, the same.  I think you would have loved it then too.  I first went there in 1972 (that's the first photographic evidence I have of a trip), and it roped me in even then.  There was a certain infectious energy/feeling in the air back then that still exists today  -- even when it was just one park and one hotel, and had none of the other trappings, it was still a wondrous place.  I am certain that Disney has been pumping something into the air to hypnotize all of us for decades!
> 
> What I really miss are some of the old rides that we will never get back, such as Adventures through Inner Space and the Motor Boat Cruise, and the old Disneyland Hotel (which housed the wonderful Monorail Cafe)!
> 
> But, by the same token, back in the old days of Disneyland there was no Halloween Time season at all, and the Christmas/holiday season was much 'less' and much smaller than it is today.  So I suppose that for every 'loss' at DL, there has been a 'gain' at DL too.



Yes and yes to all of that... I can't actually vouch for the realness of the "table walking up the stairs" story, since I wasn't even born when it happened, but my mother's relatives were the ones who say it went on and they still swear the story is true. Like you said, though, its hard to believe it when someone tells you a paranormal story, especially something outlandish (as this one is)! The stove story however is a 100% fact. My mother still talks about it and is as confused as she was the night it happened! As for the humming story... you're right. It was _terrifying,_ especially to a child. I told my mom right after it happened and of course she didn't believe me... even now, as an adult, my family still believes I'm making it up!  But it definitely happened, I can say that with certainty. (Interestingly, years after we had moved from the house, my mother admitted to me a woman had died there... and the humming was that of a woman's voice. Coincidence? I think not!) You're so lucky you were able to go to DL in the 70s! And funny you should mention Adventures through Inner Space---my fiancé's mother loved that ride! She still talks about it and is quite upset its not still around. I wish I could've seen the park back in the 50s and 60s, when Walt was still alive... what an experience that would have been! I'm happy with the DLR as it stands today, but a part of me wishes, as you said, that some of the old "classics" hadn't been removed. For example, I think the old Native American village might've been fun, if maybe a tad politically incorrect, and I can't even go on the Finding Nemo ride because it makes me just want the ORIGINAL submarine ride back, which sounds far better in my opinion... yes, I'm quirky and I own it.


----------



## Lucrezia

Goofy_Mom said:


> I've only had one experience with the "unkown".  Way back when I was a single parent, I lived in a one bedroom apartment.  One night really late, I hear the water in the shower turn on and run for about a minute, then turn off.  5 minutes later the water turns on and off again. This happened a couple more times then stopped all together.  I didn't leave my bed to check out why the water would turn off and on.  If a water conservation ghost felt he/she needed a shower, who was I to stand in his way.



That is so creepy. My fiancé had a somewhat similar experience a few years ago. He was living in a flat with someone below him, and would hear his downstairs neighbor's shower go on every morning, by itself, at about 2 or 3 AM. The weird part was that he would only hear it when his neighbor was *out of town,* and the flat would be vacant. Literally every time his neighbor would leave town, that next morning he'd hear the shower go on and wake him up... then go off about twenty minutes later. He still can't figure it out.


----------



## Kilala

Sherry E said:


> *Kilala --*
> 
> Those ticket books were the most annoying thing because most folks would always end up with too many "A" tickets or tickets for things they had no interest in, and then run out of the good tickets early on.
> 
> One of the best inventions in the history of mankind was the "Passport," allowing us to ride as many rides as we wanted in one day, which eventually morphed into the multi-day ticket, which eventually became the Park Hopper.  When that Passport first entered the scene at DL, it was revolutionary as far as we were concerned.  The fact that we didn't have to go back to the ticket booths and keep buying more tickets, and that we could ride the rides we liked as many times as we wanted without needing more tickets, was the greatest thing ever.
> 
> I never liked riding the Skyway ride.  I don't like heights, so that ride made me antsy.  I also didn't like that it hung from a wire.  I was more comfortable with the People Mover.  But I liked the look of the Skyway buckets in the overall Disneyland skyscape/landscape and I miss seeing them.



I thought it was stupid for them to take the People Mover out. Did you know Sherry that there still a PeopleMover at MK in Florida? I will take pictures for everyone here when I go in October to MNSSHP.The person I asked if the PeopleMover was the same as it was here and they said yes.


----------



## Tasscrapper

figment_jii said:


> Hi!  This is as much your trip as your friend's trip.  So if the party is something that you really want to do, I'd go for it.
> 
> My family is also not into the character meet and greets, but the party is still a must for us.  The cavalcade is cute (and it runs twice during the party, so you can see it both times).  It's not a huge event, but it's worth seeing.  The fireworks are the highlight of the party for us.  We don't stake out a hub spot, so we arrive around 45 minutes to 30 minutes before the show.  You have to be willing to invest a little time to get a good view, but it's worth it.
> 
> In terms of the trick-or-treating, we really enjoy doing it.  For us, we can take all of it home from DLR, but when we're in WDW and go to MNSSHP, we have to be a little more judicious about what we bring back.  We get lots of candy; some we'll eat, some we'll keep, some will leave for the hotel staff.  We pack up our suitcases like normal and then fill out the weight with the candy we like best.  If there's more space, then some more candy comes home.  Some will be used for the candy bowl at Halloween (or at work), some will be eaten by me!
> 
> 
> 
> Given the way you described the choice, I think you will regret not going.  If it's something that you've wanted to do, I think you would end up feeling bad as you walk out of DLR knowing that there is a MHP going on.



Thank you Figment.  I think you really put going to the MHP into perspective by wording it the way you did.  I will get the tickets, we will go and we will have fun.  After all, it is the happiest place on earth.


----------



## PixiDustDears

The first day of our trip is going to be Halloween.  We will be there through the weekend and leave some time on Monday.  What are the odds that the crowds will die down after Halloween?  Should I expect the numbers to stay high since it will be a weekend?  We are used to going during busy times (thanksgiving or spring break) but just once I would like to see a glimpse of "off season".


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> So I'm glad I'm not the only one who remembers the live knight in the Haunted Mansion. I'm thinking early 80's which maybe some of you can confirm. And I'm pretty sure they got complaints. I seem to remember him in the door hallway, but it wasn't consistent, so I spent those same years as *figment_jii* trying to crane my neck to spot him!
> 
> *Sherry*, in AZ you plan your Halloween costume on what won't give you heatstroke!! All those cute furry animal costumes when my kids were tiny ... nope!! I dressed up as a Disney fan the year we'd just returned from WDW -- Minnie ears headband, Disney T-shirt, pin lanyard with key card, and a giant Mickey hand. Our elementary has outdoor courtyards where they do the parade and it gets rope-drop-crazy-crowded in the few patches of shade.
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

I figured that, somehow or another, the knight in HM must have not gone over well with the public and that's why he was removed.  Not only did he scare me, but I just didn't feel that it was a good fit for a Disneyland ride -- to have someone lunging at the Doom Buggies and touching guests' arms.  As a small child I was scared of the HM anyway and I didn't want to go on it.  Adding something like that into it would have terrified me even further, so I can imagine that a scary knight inside the HM would have been too much for some kids.

It is hot enough here in SoCal when Fall rolls around.  I think I will steer clear of Arizona, for sure (although the trunk or treat sounds like great fun)!  I need to live in one of those states that actually gets chilly when Autumn is in full swing!





Pinup Mommy said:


> Yes, that Los Angeles Hayride  have not been yet because I am so afraid, my girlfriends go every year so maybe 2013 I will be brave enough.  I agree with those hills being creepy, even during the day. Just last week on my way to the Autry Museum I was a bit turned around, and I felt like I was never going to find my way back.
> 
> Here is a link to Irvine RailRoad Park, Pumpkin Patch
> 
> http://www.irvineparkrailroad.com/content/pumpkin-patch
> 
> We hosted a party there last year, and a lot of our guest returned for the Christmas Train festivities.



*Pinup Mommy --*

I wish Irvine was closer to me!  I would love to go there.  And a Christmas Train too?  That might be my new favorite place, and I haven't even been there yet!

I love pumpkin patches.  I just love the look of them.  They say "Autumn" in every possible way.  I really like the ones that are out in random fields where there is space to contain many types of pumpkins, of all shapes and sizes.  I haven't been to a really good pumpkin patch like that in decades.  In my area of L.A. it is usually the dreaded small "vacant lots" at the end of city blocks that are used for the pumpkin patches and Christmas trees.  There used to be one such lot near here that featured a weird spider called "Chango" as the star attraction during Halloween Time, but that lot was eventually used for a building space.  

So, in my general area -- not counting the Halloween night stuff in Hollywood -- I pretty much have the Halloween/Harvest/Fall weekend festival at the Original Farmers Market, which doesn't happen until late in October (but they give away some pumpkins), and the pumpkin patch on La Brea...which looks like of cool but I haven't been there yet.

I love the idea of a haunted hayride in any location (more than I like the idea of being trapped in a haunted house or a haunted prison or on a haunted ship), but I would prefer to watch others be scared by it than go on it myself! 

On one of those Halloween-related Travel Channel shows they feature a great haunted hayride in one of their segments, but it's in the woods or on a farm somewhere and they have a lot of area they can use to make the hayride top notch.  The sets that they put up along the pathway are so cool.  I don't know if the L.A. Hayride could quite compare because, even up in the creepy hills and the old zoo location, they don't necessarily have the vast space/acreage to build it up - but from all the ads and commercials I have seen of it in the past, it looks scary.

If you finally do the Hayride please report back on it -- I am curious to know!  It must be fairly good because it keeps coming back every year...unlike the Newport Beach haunted Ghost Ship or whatever it was, that lasted one year!




Lucrezia said:


> Yes and yes to all of that... I can't actually vouch for the realness of the "table walking up the stairs" story, since I wasn't even born when it happened, but my mother's relatives were the ones who say it went on and they still swear the story is true. Like you said, though, its hard to believe it when someone tells you a paranormal story, especially something outlandish (as this one is)! The stove story however is a 100% fact. My mother still talks about it and is as confused as she was the night it happened! As for the humming story... you're right. It was _terrifying,_ especially to a child. I told my mom right after it happened and of course she didn't believe me... even now, as an adult, my family still believes I'm making it up!  But it definitely happened, I can say that with certainty. (Interestingly, years after we had moved from the house, my mother admitted to me a woman had died there... and the humming was that of a woman's voice. Coincidence? I think not!) You're so lucky you were able to go to DL in the 70s! And funny you should mention Adventures through Inner Space---my fiancé's mother loved that ride! She still talks about it and is quite upset its not still around. I wish I could've seen the park back in the 50s and 60s, when Walt was still alive... what an experience that would have been! I'm happy with the DLR as it stands today, but a part of me wishes, as you said, that some of the old "classics" hadn't been removed. For example, I think the old Native American village might've been fun, if maybe a tad politically incorrect, and I can't even go on the Finding Nemo ride because it makes me just want the ORIGINAL submarine ride back, which sounds far better in my opinion... yes, I'm quirky and I own it.



*Lucrezia --*

I just think that the scam artists out there ruin it for all of the people who really have experienced some sort of strange phenomena.  But I do believe that there are plenty of people who have experienced bizarre things that can't be explained...or maybe they can be explained but the explanation is scary!  

I totally believe the stove toppling over story, and I don't want to believe the table walking up the stairs story because it sounds so extreme but...at the same time, I don't mess around with seances at all (no matter how interesting they sound) because I don't want to be there when anything starts levitating or flying, or when someone at the table suddenly starts talking like a dead person!  I don't like Ouija boards either.  I like to hear other people's stories about them and I love the idea of them...but I am not messing with them myself, just in case!!

You mentioned that a woman had died in the house where you heard the disembodied humming.  In my building there was a really kind, nice man who apparently passed away early last year.  I didn't find out that he passed away until much later on, but I felt sad about it because he was friendly and pleasant, and he always put Christmas decorations up in his window each year.  He died in his actual apartment, and now I can remember a day when paramedics were here and I wasn't sure why.  The man's apartment was empty for quite a while, and at some point someone moved in.

The new tenant who moved into my deceased neighbor's apartment has a dog.  The dog is often left alone in that apartment while the owner is at work.  That dog barks and cries constantly -- I can hear it from my own apartment.  Even when the dog is not alone it whimpers and cries at night.  I often wonder if the dog is picking up on some sort of 'energy' or vibrations in that apartment, because the man just died there kind of recently.  Animals are so perceptive to things in general that I would not be surprised.

The original submarine ride was so cheesy and silly, but in a classic Disney way.  I loved it.  I don't like the Nemo version too much.  There also were two Autopia rides at one point -- in FL and TL.  The Skyway buckets were cool to look at.  The Motor Boat cruise was fun.  I loved loved loved the Monorail Cafe at the old Disneyland Hotel.  Goofy's Kitchen was in a different location.  The marina at the DLH had pedal boats.  There was an Italian restaurant at the DLH too.  Adventureland had the Tahitian Terrace restaurant.  Tomorrowland had this crazy sort of expo area (like an early version of Innoventions, but not called that) with phone booths that you could fit 4 people in.  At the time it was exciting because you could call someone on speaker phone (which was a novelty back then) and everyone in the booth with you could leisurely sit and listen in, or chat.  

There were a lot of things that were fun about the old Disneyland but, of course, it is great the way it is now.  As long as it keeps getting better over time, I am fine with it.  If things keep getting removed and the parks get worse, that's another story!






Kilala said:


> I thought it was stupid for them to take the People Mover out. Did you know Sherry that there still a PeopleMover at MK in Florida? I will take pictures for everyone here when I go in October to MNSSHP.The person I asked if the PeopleMover was the same as it was here and they said yes.



*Kilala --*

I'd heard about the WDW version of the People Mover over the years but it has a different name, correct?





PixiDustDears said:


> The first day of our trip is going to be Halloween.  We will be there through the weekend and leave some time on Monday.  What are the odds that the crowds will die down after Halloween?  Should I expect the numbers to stay high since it will be a weekend?  We are used to going during busy times (thanksgiving or spring break) but just once I would like to see a glimpse of "off season".



*PixiDustDears --*

You will be there at the fun time when everything is changing over from Halloween decor to Christmas decor, and there will be some crossover decor in the parks!  Snow on the Castle and pumpkins around the Partners statue!

Weekends are busy any time of year.  I think that you will get the typical weekend crowds for that time of year, although it is possible it could be slightly busier because some of the Halloween visitors may stay for the weekend.

Overall, though, I am convinced that any window of time in between official seasons or in between holidays is a time when crowds will drop a bit.  I think that the time frame in between Thanksgiving break and Christmas break is good for slightly lower crowds, and I would bet that the time frame in between the end of Halloween Time and the beginning of the holiday season will be pretty good in terms of lighter crowds!  I don't think it will be too bad.

Fellow DIS'er *TigerlilyAJ* visited the parks last year for the end of Halloween Time (and she was there long enough to make the official beginning of the holiday season too -- she did the Happiest Haunts tour and the Holiday Time tour in the same trip!), so she could probably give you a better answer if she pops in here.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> *Kilala --*I'd heard about the WDW version of the People Mover over the years but it has a different name, correct?



Hi *Kilala* and *Sherry E* - yes!  The Magic Kingdom still has their version of the People Mover.  It's called the Tomorrowland Transit Authority (TTA for short) People Mover.  It's very similar; it goes all around Tomorrowland (including inside Space Mountain and Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin).  It's one of my favorite rides at the Magic Kingdom.  It's the same ride during the MNSSHP as it is during the day, but you can get a pretty cool view of some of the Halloween projections on the ground and on the castle from the ride.

The Disneyland People Mover was removed so they could use the track for the "Rocket Rods" ride that was an utter disaster.  It wasn't a very good ride to begin with (the People Mover track just isn't designed for a thrill ride), but it also began to damage the structure of the buildings because they weren't designed to take the kind of force that the ride was producing.  So they had to close the ride and abandon the track.


----------



## Kilala

figment_jii said:


> Hi *Kilala* and *Sherry E* - yes!  The Magic Kingdom still has their version of the People Mover.  It's called the Tomorrowland Transit Authority (TTA for short) People Mover.  It's very similar; it goes all around Tomorrowland (including inside Space Mountain and Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin).  It's one of my favorite rides at the Magic Kingdom.  It's the same ride during the MNSSHP as it is during the day, but you can get a pretty cool view of some of the Halloween projections on the ground and on the castle from the ride.
> 
> The Disneyland People Mover was removed so they could use the track for the "Rocket Rods" ride that was an utter disaster.  It wasn't a very good ride to begin with (the People Mover track just isn't designed for a thrill ride), but it also began to damage the structure of the buildings because they weren't designed to take the kind of force that the ride was producing.  So they had to close the ride and abandon the track.



Now I know the real reason why they closed that down. I heard romors that someone got hurt on the ride. I went on the Rocket Rods once myself. I so wish they would bring the PeopleMover back. I wonder what happened to any of the cars and what not from the rides that he closed down? I know some if not all of the characters from America Sings went to Splash Mountain.


----------



## crystal1313

Kilala said:


> Now I know the real reason why they closed that down. I heard romors that someone got hurt on the ride. I went on the Rocket Rods once myself. I so wish they would bring the PeopleMover back. I wonder what happened to any of the cars and what not from the rides that he closed down? I know some if not all of the characters from America Sings went to Splash Mountain.



Some of the America Sings AA went into the queue at Star tours too.  Look at their feet, some are webbed, and were a goose (or duck?) in America Sings.  I miss America Sings.  And Peoplemover.  And Skyway.


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> Hi *Kilala* and *Sherry E* - yes!  The Magic Kingdom still has their version of the People Mover.  It's called the Tomorrowland Transit Authority (TTA for short) People Mover.  It's very similar; it goes all around Tomorrowland (including inside Space Mountain and Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin).  It's one of my favorite rides at the Magic Kingdom.  It's the same ride during the MNSSHP as it is during the day, but you can get a pretty cool view of some of the Halloween projections on the ground and on the castle from the ride.
> 
> The Disneyland People Mover was removed so they could use the track for the "Rocket Rods" ride that was an utter disaster.  It wasn't a very good ride to begin with (the People Mover track just isn't designed for a thrill ride), but it also began to damage the structure of the buildings because they weren't designed to take the kind of force that the ride was producing.  So they had to close the ride and abandon the track.




*figment_jii --*

...Not to mention the fact that the Rockets Rods were loud!  I remember being in the park, trying to have a conversation with a friend in Tomorrowland over the New Year's holiday, and that darn Rocket Rods ride was so distracting because of the noise that came from it.  I was not sorry to see it go.  

I just wish that the structure hadn't been affected because it would have been great to have something moving along that track again!  You're right, though -- that track was not designed for a thrill ride.  The People Mover was a great, long, relaxing ride with almost no line/wait to get on whatsoever -- or the wait was super short.  It was nice on a hot day to just get on and enjoy the cool breeze inside the buildings.


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> I just think that the scam artists out there ruin it for all of the people who really have experienced some sort of strange phenomena.  But I do believe that there are plenty of people who have experienced bizarre things that can't be explained...or maybe they can be explained but the explanation is scary!
> 
> I totally believe the stove toppling over story, and I don't want to believe the table walking up the stairs story because it sounds so extreme but...at the same time, I don't mess around with seances at all (no matter how interesting they sound) because I don't want to be there when anything starts levitating or flying, or when someone at the table suddenly starts talking like a dead person!  I don't like Ouija boards either.  I like to hear other people's stories about them and I love the idea of them...but I am not messing with them myself, just in case!!
> 
> You mentioned that a woman had died in the house where you heard the disembodied humming.  In my building there was a really kind, nice man who apparently passed away early last year.  I didn't find out that he passed away until much later on, but I felt sad about it because he was friendly and pleasant, and he always put Christmas decorations up in his window each year.  He died in his actual apartment, and now I can remember a day when paramedics were here and I wasn't sure why.  The man's apartment was empty for quite a while, and at some point someone moved in.
> 
> The new tenant who moved into my deceased neighbor's apartment has a dog.  The dog is often left alone in that apartment while the owner is at work.  That dog barks and cries constantly -- I can hear it from my own apartment.  Even when the dog is not alone it whimpers and cries at night.  I often wonder if the dog is picking up on some sort of 'energy' or vibrations in that apartment, because the man just died there kind of recently.  Animals are so perceptive to things in general that I would not be surprised.
> 
> The original submarine ride was so cheesy and silly, but in a classic Disney way.  I loved it.  I don't like the Nemo version too much.  There also were two Autopia rides at one point -- in FL and TL.  The Skyway buckets were cool to look at.  The Motor Boat cruise was fun.  I loved loved loved the Monorail Cafe at the old Disneyland Hotel.  Goofy's Kitchen was in a different location.  The marina at the DLH had pedal boats.  There was an Italian restaurant at the DLH too.  Adventureland had the Tahitian Terrace restaurant.  Tomorrowland had this crazy sort of expo area (like an early version of Innoventions, but not called that) with phone booths that you could fit 4 people in.  At the time it was exciting because you could call someone on speaker phone (which was a novelty back then) and everyone in the booth with you could leisurely sit and listen in, or chat.
> 
> There were a lot of things that were fun about the old Disneyland but, of course, it is great the way it is now.  As long as it keeps getting better over time, I am fine with it.  If things keep getting removed and the parks get worse, that's another story!



Interesting story about your neighbor's dog. I agree, pets do seem so sensitive to that which _we_ can't see or hear... in fact, one of my dogs has been acting strangely lately. She's been staring at the corner of our living room, growling, and staring at the couch. I caught her doing it two or three times just this week! Not sure what to make of it...  I've thought for a while Disneyland might be haunted. Plenty of people have died there over the years in tragic ways, and also, I hear lots of people have their ashes scattered on rides. Not only that but lots of people have reported strange happenings---which that book I read goes into. One of the last trips I was there, I was with my fiancé and his mother at Blue Bayou one evening, and as we were talking, all of a sudden my fiancé's mother stopped and turned and said something like, "What's that, sweetie?" to no one. Then she turned back to us, looking confused, and said she could've sworn she heard a little boy talking to her. And months later, I find out that the CMs think that POTC is haunted by a little boy's spirit, whose seen on the ride via security cameras during run-throughs when no one should be there!!  *As for the DLR of yesteryear,* I must say, I'm very impressed by all your knowledge! I've done the "Walk in Walt's Footsteps" tour, read several DL-related books about its history, and yet I still don't know nearly as much about the park's retro days as you do!  But seriously, I really have to hand it to you, Sherry, for being able to remember some of the old rides and such... thats quite incredible! And even the restaurants/cafes at the DLH that have disappeared over the years, something I'm sure most people have forgotten!  I guess I'm better at remembering ghost stories... lol


----------



## seobaina

pigby said:


> The book looks Haunted Disneyland - just wondering if Amazon might get it to me within 3 weeks (when we leave the UK)
> 
> Main reason I posted though was to say I HAVE JUST BOOKED THE PARTY TUESDAY 1st OCTOBER



I'm in the same boat 

Loving the spooky chat. I have a whole host of ghost experiences myself and in my family


----------



## DisneyMarvelStarWars

Are the PhotoPass photographers out during the Halloween party? I am wondering if I should buy a PhotoPass Plus this time around.


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> Interesting story about your neighbor's dog. I agree, pets do seem so sensitive to that which _we_ can't see or hear... in fact, one of my dogs has been acting strangely lately. She's been staring at the corner of our living room, growling, and staring at the couch. I caught her doing it two or three times just this week! Not sure what to make of it...  I've thought for a while Disneyland might be haunted. Plenty of people have died there over the years in tragic ways, and also, I hear lots of people have their ashes scattered on rides. Not only that but lots of people have reported strange happenings---which that book I read goes into. One of the last trips I was there, I was with my fiancé and his mother at Blue Bayou one evening, and as we were talking, all of a sudden my fiancé's mother stopped and turned and said something like, "What's that, sweetie?" to no one. Then she turned back to us, looking confused, and said she could've sworn she heard a little boy talking to her. And months later, I find out that the CMs think that POTC is haunted by a little boy's spirit, whose seen on the ride via security cameras during run-throughs when no one should be there!!  *As for the DLR of yesteryear,* I must say, I'm very impressed by all your knowledge! I've done the "Walk in Walt's Footsteps" tour, read several DL-related books about its history, and yet I still don't know nearly as much about the park's retro days as you do!  But seriously, I really have to hand it to you, Sherry, for being able to remember some of the old rides and such... thats quite incredible! And even the restaurants/cafes at the DLH that have disappeared over the years, something I'm sure most people have forgotten!  I guess I'm better at remembering ghost stories... lol



*Lucrezia --*

Your dog must be seeing or sensing whatever -- or whoever -- it is that turned on your fan!

I wouldn't be shocked if parts of DLR were haunted.  I know that the whole path back near Big Thunder and the Ranch and all of that can be kind of creepy at night.  Who knows what happens there when the guests have gone home!

I don't know if I have such a knowledge of Disneyland's retro days or history so much as that I have been going to DL for 40+ years and I remember the DL that I fell in love with.  I've always had a good memory as well, and it is still pretty sharp even though I am getting older.  So it's basically just a combo of being very old and a longtime Disneyland visitor, as well as having a good memory. 

Other than that, I just read and hear facts and things like everyone else does!  I wish I had been at DL in the '50s and '60s!





seobaina said:


> I'm in the same boat
> 
> Loving the spooky chat. I have a whole host of ghost experiences myself and in my family



*seobaina --*

Well, let's hear them!  Don't leave us hanging!  What bizarre, unexplainable things have happened to you?



DisneyMarvelStarWars said:


> Are the PhotoPass photographers out during the Halloween party? I am wondering if I should buy a PhotoPass Plus this time around.



*DisneyMarvelStarWars --
*
Yes.  In fact, there is usually a PP photographer with each character at the character photo spots, but there are also others around in certain set-up photos spots without characters.  Of course, they are there at the giant Mickey pumpkin and other places during the daytime, all season long, too!


----------



## seobaina

Sherry E said:


> *seobaina --*
> Well, let's hear them!  Don't leave us hanging!  What bizarre, unexplainable things have happened to you?



lol ooh lots. My whole family has them. My brother for example (who doesn't even believe) was working in a restaurant years ago. As he walked up the steps towards the kitchen. At the top of the stairs he saw a man in a white coat walk out of the office and into the kitchen. Entering the kitchen himself just a few seconds after the man, he said hi and there was no answer. The only other person in the building at the time was the chef so he walked further in and called hello again, at which point the chef walked into the kitchen behind him asking what was up? Only one way in and out of that room 

My mum and I both, independently, heard my great aunt in the flat she used to live in. We inherited the London flat after she died and kept it for a few years. I was down there for a weekend and outside the main bedroom I heard her coughing slightly and shuffling her feet as she walked along the corridor. When I told my mum she said she'd had the same experience when she'd been there two weeks earlier but hadn't told me because she didn't want to scare me. My aunt lived to her mid-eighties and had lived in that house for about 40 years. The neighbour who lived in the downstairs flat, who we were friendly with, told us that my aunt was still 'there' and she heard her quite often walking around.

My great great (I think that's the right amount of greats) grandfather woke up to see his mum stood at the bottom of his bed at about 2am. He smiled a 'Hello mum, you ok?' and she smiled back and nodded before leaving the room. In the morning my grandfather turned to his wife and said 'you didn't tell me mum was coming to stay' and she looked at him strangely and said 'she's not'. That day they got a telegram to say that his mother had died during the night/very early hours of the morning, probably between 11pm and 4am.

My great grandfather and great grandmother worked as a cook and butler in an old house. The oil lamp in the cellar would turn itself up and down on its own all the time. There was also the sound of someone walking in through the front door and up the stairs every night. My grandfather put black thread up the stairs one night when everyone had gone to bed. He waited for the sound of someone coming in and walking up the stairs then he went to look and not one thread had been disturbed, let alone broken.

Strange story one...As a kid I lived down south (UK) and we stayed with a friend for a few weeks whilst my father worked on the house up here. The kids in the cul-de-sac used to run around the block and play every night. I was about 5. One evening we were running and my friends shoelace came undone so we stopped for a moment. At the end of the road, near where we were, was a church and sat on a grave was a man in 'funny clothes' eating a lunch out of a cloth napkin. We kinda shrugged it off ran on and by the time we got back 5 mins later he'd gone. Next day we went into the churchyard and when we were near the grave we heard scratching sounds coming from the vicinity. We left pretty sharply but I remember the date on the grave was 1600 and something. My gran was very into costuming for the theatre (in fact she used to do costumes for local theatre groups with Kate Winslet's granny). My brother was also into history so we had lots of books around the place and when we looked through them we found the 'funny clothes' the man had been wearing were from the 1600s.  Never saw him again but we only lived there about a month.

Strange story two....When I was eleven I was on a church camp holiday near beddgelet inWales. The youth camp was in the middle of a forest and we were all stood on the driveway that led through the forest and out. About 20 of us. I was bored and looking around and thought I saw a wolf in the thick bracken looking at us. We don't get wolves in this country but I didn't know that. I stepped back automatically and immediately fell off the path. I didn't even know I was near the edge. I felt like I floated down safe and sound but what actually happened, apparently, is that I fell off the road, his a concrete oil tanker, summersaulted and landed on my back in a pebble stream. I probably should have broken my back but I never even developed a bruise. Odd!

A few years ago I ran conventions for a tv show and we'd hang out in a town for a weekend with about 30 adults. As part of one weekend I ran a ghost tour of the city (my home city). One of the places we went to is an old church that is partly in ruin, partly still used. Old Anglo Saxon church. The story there is that an Anglo Saxon monk (possibly King Harold) is seen walking around in the grounds and has approached people and spoken to them in a language which is now discovered to be Anglo Saxon. Anyway, I was telling the story to the group and glanced over my shoulder just in time to catch a robed figure move between two of the ruins. I'd have ignored it and put it down to my own imagination except that the guide dog who was with us, Henry, who had been on the weekend 3 years previously and never made a sound, started to bark at something in the grounds behind me. Freaked us all out lol 

I normally 'feel' something rather than see them. My friend's gran was a psychic so she sees things but I rarely do. Feeling wise though I remember being in a car once (back seat passenger side) and we were parked up chatting as we dropped someone off. My window was partly down and outside of my door was a pavement/sidewalk, big open field and tall row of hedges/trees beyond. As soon as we stopped I felt uncomfortable and I remember sitting there desperately wanting to wined up the window but terrified to reach my hand out to do it. I felt like someone was on the other side of it looking in. The others in the car eventually noticed I was very quiet (not like me lol) and kept asking if I was ok. As we moved off I explained to the other two still in the car what had happened and one of them said 'have you not been here before?' I said no and they explained that beyond the trees was a big old house which used to be a mental asylum in the 1800s/early 1900s and there are reports of ghosts in it 

There's a pub on a major route not too far from here called the 'Headless Woman'. We used to go past it when we visited my Aunt and Uncle (who live an hour away). I've NEVER liked going past it and will avoid it or hold my breath at night if we do. It's been that way for 30 years. Everyone said I was being silly and that it's just named after Anne Boleyn or something. But I found out recently that's not true. During the battles of the Cavaliers and Roundheads the pub was used to hide some Cavaliers. The roundheads came there one night and threatened the staff. One old woman working there refused to tell them anything and she was beheaded as a warning to the others. Apparently her ghost can still be seen walking across the road from the pub to the, what is now fields, opposite.

lol Sorry you asked yet? Or want me to keep going? I've got a couple more about my university, work, babysitting and a couple from friends


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*seobaina*--these are fascinating!


----------



## seobaina

Cheshirecatty said:


> *seobaina*--these are fascinating!



lol I'm glad you're enjoying them  I do live in one of the most haunted cities in Europe and my family are celtic on both sides so I guess it's not that odd that I might get a few experiences


----------



## pigby

seobaina - I am intrigued to know what city you are from?

Plus we are also going in 3 weeks time - are you going to be on the Delta via Atlanta flight on Saturday 14th from Manchester by any chance?  If so, you could keep us entertained with ghost stories on the flight lol


----------



## seobaina

pigby said:


> seobaina - I am intrigued to know what city you are from?
> 
> Plus we are also going in 3 weeks time - are you going to be on the Delta via Atlanta flight on Saturday 14th from Manchester by any chance?  If so, you could keep us entertained with ghost stories on the flight lol



LOL Nope unfortunately I'm not, that would have been fun. We fly to San Fran via Philly on the 15th. We're driving up to Seattle and back then down to Anaheim and back. CRAZY amount of driving but oh well 

Originally I'm from the south but now I'm near Chester.


----------



## msbatchelor5

Hey, Weird question but especially for those that went last year.

Did DL sell the Orange/Black/ Halloween Minnie Dress in the parks?
The Minnie Witch dress, matching witch hat, and minnie ear headband. 

Just a wonderin...


----------



## Lucrezia

*seobaina,* those stories are great!! I'm so glad you shared them. And yes, if you have more, _please_ continue!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Lucrezia said:


> Interesting story about your neighbor's dog. I agree, pets do seem so sensitive to that which _we_ can't see or hear... in fact, one of my dogs has been acting strangely lately. She's been staring at the corner of our living room, growling, and staring at the couch. I caught her doing it two or three times just this week! Not sure what to make of it...  I've thought for a while Disneyland might be haunted. Plenty of people have died there over the years in tragic ways, and also, I hear lots of people have their ashes scattered on rides. Not only that but lots of people have reported strange happenings---which that book I read goes into. One of the last trips I was there, I was with my fiancé and his mother at Blue Bayou one evening, and as we were talking, all of a sudden my fiancé's mother stopped and turned and said something like, "What's that, sweetie?" to no one. Then she turned back to us, looking confused, and said she could've sworn she heard a little boy talking to her. And months later, I find out that the CMs think that POTC is haunted by a little boy's spirit, whose seen on the ride via security cameras during run-throughs when no one should be there!!  *As for the DLR of yesteryear,* I must say, I'm very impressed by all your knowledge! I've done the "Walk in Walt's Footsteps" tour, read several DL-related books about its history, and yet I still don't know nearly as much about the park's retro days as you do!  But seriously, I really have to hand it to you, Sherry, for being able to remember some of the old rides and such... thats quite incredible! And even the restaurants/cafes at the DLH that have disappeared over the years, something I'm sure most people have forgotten!  I guess I'm better at remembering ghost stories... lol



It's funny that you bring up dogs.  We have a mini beagle, she's not even a year old yet.  Shortly after we got her from the breeder, we went to visit my Mom for the Christmas holidays.  Her cat that she'd had for many years had just been put down do to health reasons, so our pup was the only animal in the house.  We were sitting down watching TV and chatting about nothing in particular when all of the sudden we hear a very high pitched "yipe" and our puppy coming tearing from near my Mom's bedroom door, rounds the couch and flies into my lap and barries her head into my neck. We laughted it off as "ghost Mao" telling Scooby to get out of "mom's" room.

There are stories of a ghost boy on Alice, too.  He has been nicknamed Timmy.  If you are stopped at the end at the tea party scene it's been rumored that he'll pull your hair, especially if you have pig tails.


----------



## Sherry E

*This is my "Signs of Autumn/Halloween Are Slowly Popping Up" update for today...*




Previously I mentioned in this thread that I saw a tabletop Halloween/harvest-y type of decoration in CVS within the last couple of weeks.  I also saw a random bag of Halloween candy in the grocery store (probably left in the wrong spot by a customer) but I didn't dive into the seasonal candy aisle to really inspect it yet (for any "new" stuff this year).

Today, a sure sign of the coming change of seasons appeared to me -- the full page ad for "Harvest" M&M's in the Sunday coupon insert in my newspaper!  You know that when there is a full-page ad for seasonal candy, the holiday is fast approaching.  Probably, in another week or two, there will be a 2-page ad.

In this Harvest M&M's ad I saw the White Chocolate Candy Corn M&M's I have spoken of in the past, so I guess those are popular.

And then -- on the actual coupon for the seasonal candy next to the M&M's ad, one of the brands mentioned is Milky Way "Caramel Apple Miniatures."  Caramel Apple?  How have I missed this?  Is the Caramel Apple variety of Milky Way new, or have I somehow overlooked it all these years?  It sounds delicious!


​
Needless to say, at *Mickey's Halloween Party* you probably will not be collecting any of the special Harvest or Halloween varieties of candy.  The CMs pretty much hand out regular miniature packages of chocolates and not the actual holiday versions...so no Caramel Apple Milky Ways, White Chocolate Candy Corn M&M's or Reese's Peanut Butter Pumpkins, unfortunately.  But you will get tons of candy!


​
*seobaina --*

Thank you for sharing all of those wonderful stories!  Each one is more chilling than the next, really.  I'm not even sure which one I am most unsettled by, but the story of sitting in the car in front of the old mental asylum and feeling uncomfortable probably hits home for a lot of people as far as feeling ill at ease for an unknown reason.  

I am sure that we have all experienced being in a certain location and feeling uncomfortable and we didn't know why.  Perhaps there is a room in a house or other sort of building that we don't like to go into and we don't know why.  Sometimes we get the feeling that we are not alone in a room and that there is another presence there.  Sometimes we might be in a certain place (away from home) and just feel a strong need to want to leave, though we don't know why.  Sometimes there may be a certain building or house that we don't like to pass by because we get weird vibes from it.  I think that kind of thing happens to almost everyone at some point.


​
On the subject of all things creepy, as we get ourselves in the mood for the coming Halloween celebration(s)...

Has anyone ever watched the old TV series, "Night Gallery" (from "Twilight Zone" genius, Rod Serling)?  I used to watch it as a child, and over the years it has replayed on certain channels for a while and then disappeared for years, then resurfaced again on a different channel.  

Currently, "Night Gallery" airs late at night on METV (which I didn't even know I had in my channel line-up until recently).  It's such a great show.  Rod Serling was a master at creating those kinds of creepy/weird/unexplainable stories in his series.  "Night Gallery" was like Twilight Zone, but with a darker, scarier edge, and set in a gallery.  Take the hideous doll episode, the "Aunt Ada" witch episode or the giant spider episode, for example  -- as cheesy as those were/are, they terrified me as a child.  I could not bring myself to look at that horrible doll, that witch or that horrible spider for years!  And the Druid statue that came to life to torment Bill Bixby?  So great!

I only wish Rod Serling had lived long enough to complete his next TV project - "Rod Serling's Wax Museum."  I just know it would have been awesome!


----------



## Lucrezia

*Sherry,* I could not agree with you more about _The Twilight Zone_ and _The Night Gallery._ I love those shows! I think I've seen basically every episode of _The Twilight Zone_, and just recently started watching _Night Gallery._ Love 'em both! And MeTV is genius---it has some really great old shows on it. _That Girl, The Beverly Hillbillies, Bewitched,_ etc... I'm obsessed.  And, on the subject of creepy stories, another odd thing happened to me last night. I was preparing to go to bed and I noticed that my window had a handprint on it that didn't look like mine. Kind of weird. It wasn't my fiancé's, either, and no one has been in our room... plus, it just showed up last night. I hadn't seen it before that. Bizarre. 



Goofy_Mom said:


> It's funny that you bring up dogs.  We have a mini beagle, she's not even a year old yet.  Shortly after we got her from the breeder, we went to visit my Mom for the Christmas holidays.  Her cat that she'd had for many years had just been put down do to health reasons, so our pup was the only animal in the house.  We were sitting down watching TV and chatting about nothing in particular when all of the sudden we hear a very high pitched "yipe" and our puppy coming tearing from near my Mom's bedroom door, rounds the couch and flies into my lap and barries her head into my neck. We laughted it off as "ghost Mao" telling Scooby to get out of "mom's" room.
> 
> There are stories of a ghost boy on Alice, too.  He has been nicknamed Timmy.  If you are stopped at the end at the tea party scene it's been rumored that he'll pull your hair, especially if you have pig tails.



I've heard about Timmy! I think he was mentioned in that Haunted Disneyland book I read. Now I need to go on Alice again and hope to have my hair pulled... is that weird?


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> *Sherry,* I could not agree with you more about _The Twilight Zone_ and _The Night Gallery._ I love those shows! I think I've seen basically every episode of _The Twilight Zone_, and just recently started watching _Night Gallery._ Love 'em both! And MeTV is genius---it has some really great old shows on it. _That Girl, The Beverly Hillbillies, Bewitched,_ etc... I'm obsessed.  And, on the subject of creepy stories, another odd thing happened to me last night. I was preparing to go to bed and I noticed that my window had a handprint on it that didn't look like mine. Kind of weird. It wasn't my fiancé's, either, and no one has been in our room... plus, it just showed up last night. I hadn't seen it before that. Bizarre.



*Lucrezia -*

I think that the phantom hand print on your window is from the same 'entity' that your dog was barking at, and that turned on your fan!  Seriously, if all of these wacky things are happening in a short time span I would be connecting the dots at this point!  

I even love the dramatic openings to "Night Gallery," with that haunting music that sets the stage.  There were so many good episodes of that show.  "Twilight Zone" was phenomenal -- I love the TZ marathons that run on SyFy every year, usually over New Year's weekend but this year they did a marathon over 4th of July too (or was it Memorial Day?).  Rod Serling really was a genius.  I wish he had shot some episodes of "Wax Museum" before he passed away, but it never happened.  Our loss.

"Outer Limits" was another good show in that cheesy, creepy way, but not as good as Rod Serling's shows.


----------



## Alohagirl73

At Costco they have Halloween candy and costumes along with Christmas decorations. Saw both yesterday!!!


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia -*
> 
> I think that the phantom hand print on your window is from the same 'entity' that your dog was barking at, and that turned on your fan!  Seriously, if all of these wacky things are happening in a short time span I would be connecting the dots at this point!
> 
> I even love the dramatic openings to "Night Gallery," with that haunting music that sets the stage.  There were so many good episodes of that show.  "Twilight Zone" was phenomenal -- I love the TZ marathons that run on SyFy every year, usually over New Year's weekend but this year they did a marathon over 4th of July too (or was it Memorial Day?).  Rod Serling really was a genius.  I wish he had shot some episodes of "Wax Museum" before he passed away, but it never happened.  Our loss.
> 
> "Outer Limits" was another good show in that cheesy, creepy way, but not as good as Rod Serling's shows.



I didn't know about that _Wax Museum_ show! Sounds like something with a lot of potential. I'm not sure why but I've always found wax museums to be very creepy, ever since I was a child... in fact, I had a huge fear of them until I was about ten. Couldn't even go inside one without having a panic attack!  You know, I think you're probably right about the spooky experiences I've been having. I've pretty much lived in "haunted houses" all my life, at least I assumed they were haunted, because of odd little things that would happen. In my last home, for example, my fiancé had fallen asleep on the living room sofa and when he woke up, he was angry at me because he said I had "run through the hallway and into the kitchen and slammed the fridge shut to wake him up." Which, of course, I hadn't done. After that I was convinced that house was haunted.  The house we live at now is in an area that was widely populated by American Indians back in the day. I've heard lots of ghost stories about their spirits haunting the area. Its even rumored my whole city is on top of a Native American burial ground... not sure if I believe it, but nonetheless, I've had small little things happen the past few years that have made me a little freaked out---footsteps walking down the hallway late at night, someone knocking only to find no one at the door, odd animal sounds on our front porch, even spirit orbs in pictures. I used to shake these things off as just my imagination... but now you have me thinking I'm sharing my home with some prankster ghosts!


----------



## californiamomof4grls

Hello Disney friends its been a long time! My husband and I just decided two days ago to keep my just in case reservations and go to DL the last week of Sept. it will be the first party I think. How do I find out if its sold out? We are a family of 7 any tips we have never done this before and I don't have as much time as I used to to pour over the pages and do my beloved "research" school starts for me tomorrow. I'll be going back for the first time in 15 years to finish what I started! Anything you can tell me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sherry E

*Alohagirl73* -- 

I think it was fellow DIS'er TheZue whose friend noticed Halloween decor at Costco last month, so I guess it makes sense that they are now getting in the Christmas stuff too!


*Lucrezia --*

I don't know if you've seen it but one of the special 1-hour long "Twilight Zone" episodes featured a wax museum...which, of course, did not lead to good things, as one can imagine.  The statues were coming to life.  I suppose Rod Serling saw some potential in that theme and decided to make his "Wax Museum" series, but died before it could be made.

Yes, I think you have some sorts of ghosts or spirits 'visiting' you, which I suppose is fine as long as they just stay playful and mischievous and don't cause any real trouble!  I would still be freaked out by footsteps and slamming refrigerator doors, but as long as they are not hurling you across the room or something maybe they just want you to know they are there!





californiamomof4grls said:


> Hello Disney friends its been a long time! My husband and I just decided two days ago to keep my just in case reservations and go to DL the last week of Sept. it will be the first party I think. How do I find out if its sold out? We are a family of 7 any tips we have never done this before and I don't have as much time as I used to to pour over the pages and do my beloved "research" school starts for me tomorrow. I'll be going back for the first time in 15 years to finish what I started! Anything you can tell me would be greatly appreciated!



Welcome back, *californiamomof4girls*!

I don't _think_ anything has sold out just yet.  I imagine that will start happening in the next couple of weeks.  I have a feeling that some folks are holding off on buying tickets for the parties because they want to see what the 9/13 Unleash the Villains event is all about.

If 9/27 is sold out it would say so somewhere on the MHP ticket page.

Stick around here -- we have some great people who are willing to help and answer questions about the MHP, such as figment_jii, Goofy_Mom, etc., etc.!


----------



## kmedina

Hey Sherry. I have been poking around the thread a bit lately and plan to really start delving in soon. We are attending the 10/25 party as Alice, The Mad Hatter, Spider Man and Iron Man. 

I also am up to date in your trip report. Of course, I did not comment to not put you over in your page count. Glad you had a great time again and hope they do the free excursion for your next birthday. I cannot wait to read about your upcoming trip. I see you decided on a date in September. If my memory serves me correctly, I am hoping that is when you wanted to travel. Glad you're going then.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dtnrhi

Hello guys, it's my first time venturing over to this part. My mom asked what I wanted for Christmas, and I said I wanted to attend Mickey's Halloween Party! hahaha

My question is: I am the only annual passholder in my family. Can I buy discounted tickets for my entire family to go even though they are not passholders? I looked online and it appears I can, since it says limit 8 tickets per passholder, but just wanted to doublecheck.

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

kmedina said:


> Hey Sherry. I have been poking around the thread a bit lately and plan to really start delving in soon. We are attending the 10/25 party as Alice, The Mad Hatter, Spider Man and Iron Man.
> 
> I also am up to date in your trip report. Of course, I did not comment to not put you over in your page count. Glad you had a great time again and hope they do the free excursion for your next birthday. I cannot wait to read about your upcoming trip. I see you decided on a date in September. If my memory serves me correctly, I am hoping that is when you wanted to travel. Glad you're going then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Hi, *Kim*!

I wondered if you were still planning your Halloween trip so I'm happy to see that you are.

I'm glad you caught those two update posts that I sneaked into my DLR TR thread recently!  I closed the thread to comments only until I get the last little Wrap-Up portion finished, but my Catalina TR thread in the California/The West section is open.  That's where my "Wild Woman in Golf Cart Gone Mad" report will go (in the existing thread), so look for me there!  I wasn't really feeling up to par on that day last month, so I didn't have as great a time as I would have liked to have -- but a free boat ride is a free boat ride!

Yes, you're right -- I am headed to DLR on 9/13, for the start date of Halloween Time and whatever that Unleash the Villains madness is, and to the MHP on the first night (9/27).  I realized that I was leaving myself no Halloween fun for October so I almost kind of wish I had planned to do the party in October instead, but I would like to be there on opening night so I can bring back news and info to my Halloween thread followers here!




dtnrhi said:


> Hello guys, it's my first time venturing over to this part. My mom asked what I wanted for Christmas, and I said I wanted to attend Mickey's Halloween Party! hahaha
> 
> My question is: I am the only annual passholder in my family. Can I buy discounted tickets for my entire family to go even though they are not passholders? I looked online and it appears I can, since it says limit 8 tickets per passholder, but just wanted to doublecheck.
> 
> Thanks!




*dtnrhi - *

Yes.  That's fine -- up to 8 tickets is exactly correct.  You can give them to your guests so they can get in.


----------



## msbatchelor5

msbatchelor5 said:


> Hey, Weird question but especially for those that went last year.
> 
> Did DL sell the Orange/Black/ Halloween Minnie Dress in the parks last year?
> The Minnie Witch dress, matching witch hat, and minnie ear headband.
> 
> Just a wonderin...



Can someone please take a look at this question.


----------



## Sherry E

msbatchelor5 said:


> Can someone please take a look at this question.



*msbatchelor5 -*

I saw the question when you first posted it but I didn't have the answer so I didn't reply, in hopes that someone else would have an answer for you.  

It could possibly be that no one here noticed whether or not the dress was sold.  Sometimes people look at certain merchandise and overlook other things.  Maybe, if no one has any insight in this thread, try asking in the Mickey's Halloween Party Check-In thread (started by kiwigirls) and see if anyone there knows?

I hope you're able to find out about the dress.


----------



## Kilala

I had something weird happen last night right before midnight. The power went out for a few seconds. When it came back one my desktop computer turned it self on. Also the washing machine's lights were on. Never in the life of the computer that I'm on right now has the computer turned it self on after the power came back on. The computer has been off for almost two hours before the power went off. A few minunets after the power came back on I heard sirens.


----------



## crystal1313

Is this the dress?  It's at Disney Store:

http://www.disneystore.com/minnie-mouse-halloween-dress-for-girls/mp/1337907/1000217/

I don't see a witch hat though, only ears.  *EDIT* I take that back, there is a witch hat, you just have to buy separately!  

http://www.disneystore.com/hats-glo...en-minnie-mouse-witch-hat/mp/1313889/1000294/


----------



## Goofy_Mom

msbatchelor5 said:


> Can someone please take a look at this question.



I didn't want to answer 'cause I wasn't positive, but I thought there was a witch Minnie costume a few years back, it was purple and orange striped.  I do know there is a Minnie witch hat for sale in parks, I saw a picture someone posted live on another forum.


----------



## Sherry E

Did everyone see this blog from the Disney Parks Blog people about Halloween merchandise for this year?  It's not terribly extensive (not in the way that we like to get here on the DIS, when covering merchandise), but it's something:

*"Popular Halloween Merchandise Returns to Locations at Disney Parks," posted on August 26th, 2013 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager*


----------



## msbatchelor5

crystal1313 said:


> Is this the dress?  It's at Disney Store:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/minnie-mouse-halloween-dress-for-girls/mp/1337907/1000217/
> 
> I don't see a witch hat though, only ears.  *EDIT* I take that back, there is a witch hat, you just have to buy separately!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/hats-gloves-scarves-accessories-halloween-minnie-mouse-witch-hat/mp/1313889/1000294/



Thank you very much for all the gave me some insight. I appreciate it.


----------



## crystal1313

Sure!  No problem!  I know it's SO frustrating to try to find merchandise you want from the parks.  I'm shocked they don't sell more Disney parks merchandise online....or at least have it online so you can see it and know what you want to buy when you get to the parks.  (I'm a planner, lol!)


----------



## seobaina

Lucrezia said:


> *seobaina,* those stories are great!! I'm so glad you shared them. And yes, if you have more, _please_ continue!



lol ok, couple more...

During University I was based in a similar old city and, due to being part of an international exchange program, I ended up staying in University Halls for the last two years. The block I was in consisted of 3 floors, separated into two almost adjoining buildings. Each floor had 5 rooms that joined in one long corridor. The floors had a large stairwell (behind fire doors) that connected them and on each floor, between the two 'sides' of the building was a kitchenette area. In my second year I was, when looking at the building, on the left hand side, middle floor, closest to the kitchen. The left side was furthest from the main university paths, other buildings etc. In my third year I literally went to the same room but on the right hand side of the building, so the other side of the wall. For the whole of my third year I chose to use the furthest stair well. Whenever I entered the building I kept my keys in my hand (no matter what time of day) and would quickly unlock my door and enter my room. Once inside my room I'd feel warm and safe but outside my door I would feel like someone was in the kitchenette area watching me...a 'man'. I would have dismissed it as paranoia or over active imagination except that 6 months in my two best friends were discussing the block and both independently said that they too used the far stairwell and felt a male presence watching them. They would call to tell me they were coming around so they didn't have to wait outside my door for long. Odd!

Probably the strangest university experience was actually more my friends than mine. In the second year I was sat on my bed (yep same block) watching tv when one of my now best friends and her housemate popped by. I don't remember much about this but my friend, K, states that I sat on the bed and glared at the other girl, L, for the entire time she was there (REALLY not like me, especially as I knew the girl and quite liked her). She also said I had wrapped my arms around myself and backed into the corner of my bed/wall the whole time as if I was cold....it was late spring and 3pm. I really don't remember doing it but they left and I do remember relaxing after they'd gone. The next day K came around to tell me the problems she was having. Apparently L in her stupidity had decided, the night before they popped around, to go to a local field which was believed to have a history of occult witchcraft and 'summon' the spirits. Whatever she did seemed to have followed her home because they started having all sorts of trouble in the house, messages written on mirrors in locked rooms, things moving about, etc, etc. A mutual friend was a wiccan so he put charms on K's door and she was ok after that by K is certain that I was glaring and backing away from L because she had something with her at the time .

When I was a US exchange we were again in university halls and whilst I never saw anything precisely or heard anything we had some odd things go on. There were four of us and we had two rooms with a shared lounge/sitting area in the block. Our room section was at the end of a long bendy corridor. Almost straight away we had things going missing to the point we started accusing each other, until alibis were discovered. We were all out one day and two of the girls came back early to find an entire packet of cereal had been taken out of one of the bedrooms and thrown all over the lounge. The doors were all still locked so we have no idea what/who did that.  We did hear one story from some of the guys further along the corridor though. Just before our room the corridor bent in a Z type bend, with only our room on the end bit. One of the guys said he and a couple of his roommates saw an old woman walking along the corridor. She passed their room and continued into the 'z' bend. He knew we were all out so he decided to go tell her we weren't there but when he came around the 'z' there was no one there. So unless she went through a wall and down 3 floors she vanished. We'd not told anyone else about the odd things going on in our room by this point so we know he wasn't trying to tease us. 

We moved to the house I now live in 14 years ago. It's on the edge of a turning circle in the middle of a quiet road. In the house diagonally opposite there used to be some young kids, so I was asked to babysit one night. All was fine and the kids went to sleep so I was sat watching tv in the front room. To my left was a window to the driveway and the front door was just next to the front room but in the hallway. I heard someone walk up the driveway so thinking it was the parents coming home I walked to look out the front door. There was no one there. Assuming I was hearing things I went and sat back down. Then I heard footsteps on the driveway again so I went back to the front door and looked out through the door window (small 1ft across round one) again. Still no one, so I went and sat back down again. For the next ten minutes I heard, on and off, the sound of someone on the driveway hovering by the front door. I admit I was too much of a wuss to open the big front room curtain but I did look out the door window several times. No one said anything, no one knocked, no one rang the door bell. It eventually stopped but 30 minutes later I heard someone walking across the landing in the hallway. Thinking it was one of the kids I went to check but both were fast asleep. I checked around but everything was still locked up and secure, so I went back to the front room and turned the tv up a bit, now very freaked. Luckily the parents arrived home about a hour later and I never had to sit on the kids again because they moved not long after. VERY odd. Although I've never had anything in my house my friend (whose gran was a psychic) freaked me out once by saying 'someone just walked into your house'. I was all 'huh?' thinking she meant a real person but she said, oh no, it was just a man and he passed straight through and carried on walking. FREAKED me though lol. She thinks that my house is fine but she also thinks there probably is something (non malevolent) in the house opposite.

Although I can't give details, the building I worked in for several years has 4 ghosts. The basement is most active and has two kids who play with items, cd players, call your name, etc. I saw the girl just once and she was about 10 years old, long dark wavy hair and work a victorian style smock dress. I've heard them and seen glimpses of them several times though. There is also a woman who is only occasionally there and a man who, whilst he has never done anything, makes you know he's around by making you feel very uncomfortable/threatened. 

That's pretty much it for me but I have a couple of fun friends ones...

One of my mum's friends lived in a big old country house. A few months after they moved in their daughter, who was 4 I believe, came into their room at night and said 'Mum, dad, can you make the little boy in my room go away because his crying is keeping me awake'. 

One of my favourites, and this is also well known, was told to my by a friend's father. He actually runs ghost tours in York but he heard this story from the man directly involved. There are a lot of old buildings in York and one day a man was working down in the basement of one of these buildings. I forget if he was a plumber or electrician but I think he was a plumber. Anyway, he kept hearing what sounded like a car horn. The noise grew louder and louder til it sounded so close that he turned around. Out of the wall opposite he saw a troop of men, complete with one horse, walk out of the wall and cross the basement before disappearing into the wall on the other side. Although he was shocked it took them several seconds to walk the distance so he was able to get a lot of detail. He memorised what they were wearing, emblems, etc and even described that the noise he was hearing was coming from a large round, strange looking horn. He said they all had a despondent air about them and they were covered in mud, including the horse. But the most surprising thing about them was that he could only see them all from about the knees up.
Well, understandably freaked out he told people about this and most of them laughed it off. The man went on to become a policeman and it was in this capacity that he met my friends father, when he went to tell a group of students to quieten down a little (my friends dad was one). It was also then, as it was a cold wintery night, that he sat with the students and told them this story. Anyway, quite a while after the incident in the basement, the plumber/policeman happened to tell a historian about what he'd seen and the historian was instantly interested because the plumber had described details specific and not well known, to a Roman legion. The horn he had described was even a roman military horn. The only unusual fact, besides the missing legs, was that the soldiers were dirty for the Romans were usually quite well presented. They went back to the building and eventually the basement was dug up. About 1-2 feet below the basement's current floor they found remains of an old Roman road. No one knows for sure who the Romans were but it is locally believed that they were part of the 9th Legion, which unusually and mysteriously vanished into history not long after leaving York.

Ok, last little one to leave you with chills. I heard this one on a ghost tour in Nottingham so it isn't mine and I don't know anyone directly involved but it's spooky and stayed with me. A man was driving one night from Derby to Nottingham where he had been in business meetings all day. About halfway between the two cities he saw a young girl (late teens) stood by the side of the road in the rain looking sad. As it wasn't a safe place he stopped and asked if she was ok. She said she had lost her friends and didn't know how she was going to get home so he offered her a lift. He drove her to Nottingham and she barely spoke the whole way other than to give him the address and offer her thanks. As he dropped her at her house he watched her walk up to the front door before he drove off. However, when he got home he found her coat on the front passenger seat. The following week he was due to repeat his journey so he figured he'd just go back to her house and return it then. So the following week he headed back to the address walked up to the front door and rang the bell. An older woman answered the door and he said 'I'm sorry to bother you but I'm the man who gave your daughter a lift home last week and I'm afraid she left her coat in my car so I'm just returning it. The woman looked at him puzzled and said I think you have the wrong house. So the man went on to describe the girl, thinking she must at least be a neighbour. After hearing the description the woman looked at the coat and burst into tears. She went on to explain that her daughter had died when hit by a car, whilst walking home from a party where she'd argued with her friends, five years earlier. She'd died instantly at the roadside near the place where the man had 'picked her up' just a week earlier. But what was stranger was that the only item of hers that they had not found at the accident, was her coat.


----------



## Lucrezia

OMG, *seobaina,* those stories are... just awesome. I'm in awe. Especially the one at the end! No kidding, I did get chills. I swear I'm way to into ghost stories... especially ones like those. Lol. Your babysitting story reminded me that the house I live in now used to have "phantom sounds" on the front porch at all hours. My fiancé and I heard mainly cat-like noises, if I recall correctly. Animalistic jumps from the railing and back to the ground, etc., meowing. We had two cats when we first moved in, but both ended up dying (which is weird in itself), so that eliminated them as possible suspects. Then, just recently, we found three dead birds on our front porch, each different in color and breed. My fiancé luckily dealt with them (I know I never could!), but then a few days later, we found another mysteriously dead bird on our porch _again._  I shook all of it off and blamed it on some random neighborhood cats (our street has several), but the weird part is that I've never seen any of those cats on our property in the three years we've lived here, and when I would check on the strange cat noises, nothing would be out there...  But I'd prefer a cat haunting our house than a human. Lol.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

OK *Seobaina*!!!!!!!

Your last story* did* make my arm hairs stand up(thank you very much as *I'm home alone*!!!)

The one, however, which scared me the *most*, is the babysitting story--hearing the footsteps outside is *bad **enough*, but then hearing them* inside*, on the landing, is *really horrible!*

Thanks for the scare, I'm loving it!!!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Sherry E said:


> Did everyone see this blog from the Disney Parks Blog people about Halloween merchandise for this year?  It's not terribly extensive (not in the way that we like to get here on the DIS, when covering merchandise), but it's something:
> 
> *"Popular Halloween Merchandise Returns to Locations at Disney Parks," posted on August 26th, 2013 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager*



Thank you so much* Sherry*!

I had missed that post on the Blog, and I am so excited to put a few things on my list(*Squee!!!!!!*)


----------



## dtnrhi

Would you guys drive five hours to go Disneyland for a Halloween party only? 

We are considering it, but not sure if it is worth it. 

We would be there for the earliest time we could get in with party tickets and we'd just want to ride rides, the trick or treating isn't a priority for us. Are the parties crowded overall? How are ride lines?

I'd use discounts to get the tickets for $46 each. Worth ot?


----------



## Cheshirecatty

dtnrhi said:


> Would you guys drive five hours to go Disneyland for a Halloween party only?
> 
> We are considering it, but not sure if it is worth it.
> 
> We would be there for the earliest time we could get in with party tickets and we'd just want to ride rides, the trick or treating isn't a priority for us. Are the parties crowded overall? How are ride lines?
> 
> I'd use discounts to get the tickets for $46 each. Worth ot?



I would!  

I think it's *definitely worth it*(especially with discounted tickets)--the Halloween Party is *really fun*!

The lines for trick or treating *are* long, but they move quite quickly.

We've never felt that the Parties have been* too* crowded(on the nights we attended).

Of course, there are *areas of the Park,* during the Party, which* are more crowded *than other areas, but nothing that felt grossly crowded or uncomfortable(at least to us), and if we weren't loving the crowds, we just moved on to a different area--easy!

We watched the fireworks over by Small World mall, so we didn't have to stake out a seat for hours beforehand(we didn't mind not seeing the projections on the castle, however).

The lines for attractions(in our opinion) were not too bad at all--excepting Haunted Mansion--everyone wanted to ride that it seemed!


----------



## seobaina

Cheshirecatty said:


> OK *Seobaina*!!!!!!!
> 
> Your last story* did* make my arm hairs stand up(thank you very much as *I'm home alone*!!!)
> 
> The one, however, which scared me the *most*, is the babysitting story--hearing the footsteps outside is *bad **enough*, but then hearing them* inside*, on the landing, is *really horrible!*
> 
> Thanks for the scare, I'm loving it!!!



LOL I'm glad you liked them but sorry for freaking you out 




dtnrhi said:


> Would you guys drive five hours to go Disneyland for a Halloween party only?



I've not been to MHP but I had a lot of fun at parties in WDW. MNSSHP was too busy but it was Columbus Day, but the Pirate Party we did a couple of years earlier was fab and I'd definitely have driven 5 hours for that.


----------



## tlovesdis

I just sent off my dining reservation requests to Disney!!!  Can't wait to get the confirmations back!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I'm so, so, so very excited that August is almost over.  Four more days and the fun begins.  Good riddance to August!  Once September is here, it's 4 months of decorations, merriment and holiday celebrations of different kinds!

It's time to bust out Gus, the Creepy Dancing Guy (some of you will remember him as the mascot of the previous Halloween Superthread), to herald the coming arrival of September and Halloween Time at DLR -- and in a little more than 3 weeks, the arrival of Autumn as well.  Thank heavens!  

Here is Creepy Dancing Guy doing the Halloween Time Information Boogie (the "Information Boogie" is the dance he does when we want information or news on the Halloween Time season at DLR!):

​

Today I was ordering from Vons.com (I get their deliveries at home, rather than at the hotels near DLR like many of our DIS'ers do), and I was searching for the various items that I know have "seasonal" flavors, scents or packaging each year, such as candles, room sprays, pudding, ice cream, cookies, candy, etc.  The online grocery site is a little bit "behind" in getting in their seasonal items (I say that, in light of the fact that it is only August) -- they still have the "Peach Cobbler" and "Strawberry Shortcake" flavors of certain things...not that there is anything wrong with that.   I love both peach cobbler and strawberry shortcake!   But now it is time to switch out the Summery products for the Fall products -- the apple cinnamon, the pumpkin spice, the nutmeg, the caramel, the "harvest" blends, etc.

I was yelling at the Vons site for not having its seasonal products in stock in August.   That's how eager I am for Fall to get here!  Looks like I will have to visit Ralphs to get my fill of seasonal goodies and Autumn candle scents!!

​
*seobaina --*

Once again, you have simultaneously delighted and frightened all of us with your creepy tales!  You seem to be a magnet for unsettling and unexplainable happenings -- but they are so fascinating to read!


----------



## seobaina

Sherry E said:


> *seobaina --*
> 
> Once again, you have simultaneously delighted and frightened all of us with your creepy tales!  You seem to be a magnet for unsettling and unexplainable happenings -- but they are so fascinating to read!



lol glad I can help spread a little early halloween fun


----------



## ladybshaw

I'm really sorry if this has been addressed (I'm sure it has but there are so many replies!), but I assume the trick or treating only during the Halloween Parties?


----------



## Kilala

ladybshaw said:


> I'm really sorry if this has been addressed (I'm sure it has but there are so many replies!), but I assume the trick or treating only during the Halloween Parties?



yes it's only during party hours





Sherry E said:


> I'm so, so, so very excited that August is almost over.  Four more days and the fun begins.  Good riddance to August!  Once September is here, it's 4 months of decorations, merriment and holiday celebrations of different kinds!
> 
> It's time to bust out Gus, the Creepy Dancing Guy (some of you will remember him as the mascot of the previous Halloween Superthread), to herald the coming arrival of September and Halloween Time at DLR -- and in a little more than 3 weeks, the arrival of Autumn as well.  Thank heavens!
> 
> Here is Creepy Dancing Guy doing the Halloween Time Information Boogie (the "Information Boogie" is the dance he does when we want information or news on the Halloween Time season at DLR!):
> 
> ​
> 
> Today I was ordering from Vons.com (I get their deliveries at home, rather than at the hotels near DLR like many of our DIS'ers do), and I was searching for the various items that I know have "seasonal" flavors, scents or packaging each year, such as candles, room sprays, pudding, ice cream, cookies, candy, etc.  The online grocery site is a little bit "behind" in getting in their seasonal items (I say that, in light of the fact that it is only August) -- they still have the "Peach Cobbler" and "Strawberry Shortcake" flavors of certain things...not that there is anything wrong with that.   I love both peach cobbler and strawberry shortcake!   But now it is time to switch out the Summery products for the Fall products -- the apple cinnamon, the pumpkin spice, the nutmeg, the caramel, the "harvest" blends, etc.
> 
> I was yelling at the Vons site for not having its seasonal products in stock in August.   That's how eager I am for Fall to get here!  Looks like I will have to visit Ralphs to get my fill of seasonal goodies and Autumn candle scents!!
> 
> ​
> *seobaina --*
> 
> Once again, you have simultaneously delighted and frightened all of us with your creepy tales!  You seem to be a magnet for unsettling and unexplainable happenings -- but they are so fascinating to read!




I can't wait either sherry. I will try to put this forum on my cell phone and post pics for you of Halloween stuff. They should have it up by the time I go shopping again. Also my Demeter unitard is almost done. I will try to post pics tomorrow. Photobucket is being weird right now.


----------



## tdashgirl

I'm also super excited for Fall and Halloween season to begin.  I have some new pumpkin and fall scented candles that I'm just dying to light.  I've resisted the urge so far  Because once I light them, that means all my halloween decor needs to come out ... and unlike DLR, I just can't put it out while it's still officially August


----------



## Lucrezia

*Sherry,* I do the exact same thing with fall (i.e, always looking for signs that its coming and summer's almost over!). Seriously, when my first Halloween catalog comes, I'm pretty much happy-dancing by my mailbox lolI've already gotten several of those catalogs, btw, and the trees all around my house are starting to turn brownish-goldish-orangey! Its such a relief to see. I hate summer. I need my holiday fix and fast!!


----------



## Sherry E

seobaina said:


> lol glad I can help spread a little early halloween fun



*seobaina --*

Spooky or weird stories definitely help to set the mood and build anticipation, I think.  While Disneyland's Halloween celebration is anything but scary, these stories will help get us in the mood for all of the scary movies and Halloween-related TV shows that will be coming our way in the next couple of months.





ladybshaw said:


> I'm really sorry if this has been addressed (I'm sure it has but there are so many replies!), but I assume the trick or treating only during the Halloween Parties?



*ladybshaw --*

I'm so glad you joined us here!  You never have to apologize for asking a question or not reading through all of the pages.  We all try to pitch in and answer things when we can.  If one person doesn't have an answer, more than likely someone else will.  And we know that there are new people tuning in all the time who will likely ask some things that have already been asked.  It's no problem!

As Kilala mentioned to you -- sadly, the trick or treating is only during the actual paid party, as are the Halloween Screams fireworks and the Character Cavalcade.  But all of the fun decorations and carved pumpkins are up all day, all season long.  



Kilala said:


> yes it's only during party hours
> 
> I can't wait either sherry. I will try to put this forum on my cell phone and post pics for you of Halloween stuff. They should have it up by the time I go shopping again. Also my Demeter unitard is almost done. I will try to post pics tomorrow. Photobucket is being weird right now.



*Kilala --*

Photobucket is weird for me all the time!  It seems as though as soon as they get all of their bugs ironed out and their website changes are finally manageable, they change something else and make the site run less effectively than it did.  

For example, I was finally, finally able to start doing things in my account again because they fixed a lot of the bugs and reinstated some features that they removed when did the massive overhaul earlier this year.  Things were just beginning to run almost smoothly once again...when Photobucket decided they had to add a section at the bottom of the home page to show us all of the recently popular/viewed photos on the site!  I just want to sign into my own page and do what I want with my own photos.  I don't need a whole distracting section at the bottom of my home page that shows me other people's photos -- because it slows my page down!  I can understand seeing all of that stuff before you sign in, but there is no reason to have to see other people's photos at the bottom of our own home pages after we sign in!

As for Halloween stuff, I had purposely been avoiding going full-throttle down the seasonal knick knack, decorations or candy aisles in the store because I wanted to save the excitement for September, but I caught little glimpses here and there.  Finally, a few days ago, I just decided, "Okay!  Time to start looking at the Halloween stuff!"  




tdashgirl said:


> I'm also super excited for Fall and Halloween season to begin.  I have some new pumpkin and fall scented candles that I'm just dying to light.  I've resisted the urge so far  Because once I light them, that means all my halloween decor needs to come out ... and unlike DLR, I just can't put it out while it's still officially August



*Tania --*

I know what you mean.  I love the idea of Halloween stuff being out and about in stores in August (I like to extend the seasonal fun for as long as possible) and it helps to build my anticipation for the changing seasons, but there seems to be a certain invisible barrier that prevents many folks from busting out the full-scale decorations and merriment in their homes before at least September (and, for many people, not even until October)!  I think that even right after Labor Day people have trouble switching to Fall mode.  

Even when Fall begins in a few weeks it will still probably feel like Summer and that can throw everything off-kilter too.  Sometimes people follow the weather -- they wait until it _feels_ like Fall before any Fall decor comes out!  Unfortunately, if we did that here in SoCal -- waited until it felt like Fall to decorate -- we wouldn't be celebrating Halloween until Thanksgiving and we wouldn't be celebrating Christmas until just before Valentine's Day!  

So I think there is some confusion as to when exactly the Autumn/Halloween scents, flavors and decor should come out in people's homes.  I think that because we are here, in a thread that discusses Disneyland's Halloween celebration and that celebration begins in mid-September, we should follow "Disney time"!  If September 13th is good for DLR to begin the Halloween season, it's good for me too!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Creepy!!!!!! Thanks for the ghost stories!!!! The last one, while enjoyable, sounds like an urban legend, though, or the "helpful guy" was the hit and run driver. Now, I'm on edge. It's morning and they way my house is situated on the street makes for some interesting shadows in the mornings.  The glare from the sun rising on the left (from inside the house looking out the big window to the street) and the wind mixed with the American flag we proudly fly and the willow tree dancing the wind makes it look (in my perifial) like a big burly guy keeps walking across my lawn.  I look every time and "catch" the shadow, so I see what's really causing it.

I'M GETTING CANDY CORN THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!! I have to go hunt some down.  My DD's BFF is moving to TX, so we're hosting a farewell party for her.  BFF's favorite treats are candy corn.  There's also talk of seeing the One Direction movie (talk about scary)


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> *Sherry,* I do the exact same thing with fall (i.e, always looking for signs that its coming and summer's almost over!). Seriously, when my first Halloween catalog comes, I'm pretty much happy-dancing by my mailbox lolI've already gotten several of those catalogs, btw, and the trees all around my house are starting to turn brownish-goldish-orangey! Its such a relief to see. I hate summer. I need my holiday fix and fast!!



*Lucrezia --*

I don't think I've gotten any Halloween-ish catalogs yet.  Hmmm... I have gotten some random emails advertising Fall things, but no catalogs.  

The end of August is a joyous occasion in and of itself, even though Summer doesn't end for a few more weeks!  But as soon as that first actual day of Fall arrives, even if it is way too hot, I am happy-dancing around my apartment and neighborhood!  I only wish the trees in my area were not so slow to turn brownish-goldish-orangey!  It takes a while for it to happen, but eventually we get some golden leaves and then piles of leaves in the street.  It's always fun when we have that first super-windy day of the season (which may not happen until November) and the leaves are blown all over the sidewalk!

You know, there are a lot of things I like about Summer.  I like the beach.  I like picnics, BBQs and pool parties.  I like the ocean.  I like lemonade, ice cream and delicious fruits like berries and peaches.  I love the beautiful flowers that come with Spring and Summer.  I like cookouts and camping (though I haven't been camping in a million years) and roasting marshmallows -- all of that.  

But, as dumb as it sounds, I simply do not like heat.  I don't like to be hot and uncomfortable.  If all of those fun Summery things could happen at a nice 70-degree temperature every day without getting any higher that that and without my skin getting burnt no matter how high the SPF in my sunscreen, I might love Summer!  Unfortunately, it is always way too hot for my personal tolerance level and liking (I never liked being hot as a child, either), which is why I am always ready to bid farewell to Summer by the time August rolls around.  And because I love Halloween and Christmas so much, it just makes me all the more anxious to get rid of Summer.



Goofy_Mom said:


> Creepy!!!!!! Thanks for the ghost stories!!!! The last one, while enjoyable, sounds like an urban legend, though, or the "helpful guy" was the hit and run driver. Now, I'm on edge. It's morning and they way my house is situated on the street makes for some interesting shadows in the mornings.  The glare from the sun rising on the left (from inside the house looking out the big window to the street) and the wind mixed with the American flag we proudly fly and the willow tree dancing the wind makes it look (in my perifial) like a big burly guy keeps walking across my lawn.  I look every time and "catch" the shadow, so I see what's really causing it.
> 
> I'M GETTING CANDY CORN THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!! I have to go hunt some down.  My DD's BFF is moving to TX, so we're hosting a farewell party for her.  BFF's favorite treats are candy corn.  There's also talk of seeing the One Direction movie (talk about scary)




*Goofy_Mom --*

The One Direction movie might be the scariest thing we've heard about in this thread so far!

I had to chuckle about the "like a big burly guy keeps walking across my lawn" comment.  Shadows can really do some interesting things!

 about the candy corn!   That is a sure sign of Halloween on the horizon.  I am not even a big candy corn eater, necessarily, but it is so closely associated with Halloween that I love seeing it.  I love the look of candy corn.  I love seeing it in big glass bowls or jars because it just adds a nice pop of color to any room.  

For me, the way I feel about candy corn is the same way I feel about candy canes, jelly beans and conversation hearts.  I don't really eat those candies either, but because they are so symbolic of Christmas, Easter and Valentine's Day, respectively, I love seeing them -- especially if they are displayed in a festive way.  I like any kind of candy that is colorful -- that way, even if it's not eaten it can be used as decor!


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> I don't think I've gotten any Halloween-ish catalogs yet.  Hmmm... I have gotten some random emails advertising Fall things, but no catalogs.
> 
> The end of August is a joyous occasion in and of itself, even though Summer doesn't end for a few more weeks!  But as soon as that first actual day of Fall arrives, even if it is way too hot, I am happy-dancing around my apartment and neighborhood!  I only wish the trees in my area were not so slow to turn brownish-goldish-orangey!  It takes a while for it to happen, but eventually we get some golden leaves and then piles of leaves in the street.  It's always fun when we have that first super-windy day of the season (which may not happen until November) and the leaves are blown all over the sidewalk!
> 
> You know, there are a lot of things I like about Summer.  I like the beach.  I like picnics, BBQs and pool parties.  I like the ocean.  I like lemonade, ice cream and delicious fruits like berries and peaches.  I love the beautiful flowers that come with Spring and Summer.  I like cookouts and camping (though I haven't been camping in a million years) and roasting marshmallows -- all of that.
> 
> But, as dumb as it sounds, I simply do not like heat.  I don't like to be hot and uncomfortable.  If all of those fun Summery things could happen at a nice 70-degree temperature every day without getting any higher that that and without my skin getting burnt no matter how high the SPF in my sunscreen, I might love Summer!  Unfortunately, it is always way too hot for my personal tolerance level and liking (I never liked being hot as a child, either), which is why I am always ready to bid farewell to Summer by the time August rolls around.  And because I love Halloween and Christmas so much, it just makes me all the more anxious to get rid of Summer.



Agreed about the heat. I hate hot weather. It just drives me crazy. In fact, I almost fainted off the back of a horse I was riding one time because of a particularly hot summer day.  Lol. But truthfully, there's a lot of reasons I dislike summer. *No major holidays!* Thats a pathetic one I take seriously.Around July, I get something I like to call "Christmas fever" and it doesn't go away until September lol. Another problem I have with summer... and this is going to sound awful, _but..._ I prefer it when all those adorable, Disneyland-loving little kids are in school! There, I said it.  Not that I don't love kids, because of course I adore my nieces and my fiancé's little sister, but when they're in school, it makes it more fun to go to Disneyland (less families = less crowds, after all). Sorry but it had to be said. The off-season is my season.


----------



## DisneyMarvelStarWars

Sherry E said:


> I'm so, so, so very excited that August is almost over.  Four more days and the fun begins.  Good riddance to August!  Once September is here, it's 4 months of decorations, merriment and holiday celebrations of different kinds!
> 
> It's time to bust out Gus, the Creepy Dancing Guy (some of you will remember him as the mascot of the previous Halloween Superthread), to herald the coming arrival of September and Halloween Time at DLR -- and in a little more than 3 weeks, the arrival of Autumn as well.  Thank heavens!
> 
> Here is Creepy Dancing Guy doing the Halloween Time Information Boogie (the "Information Boogie" is the dance he does when we want information or news on the Halloween Time season at DLR!):
> 
> ​
> 
> Today I was ordering from Vons.com (I get their deliveries at home, rather than at the hotels near DLR like many of our DIS'ers do), and I was searching for the various items that I know have "seasonal" flavors, scents or packaging each year, such as candles, room sprays, pudding, ice cream, cookies, candy, etc.  The online grocery site is a little bit "behind" in getting in their seasonal items (I say that, in light of the fact that it is only August) -- they still have the "Peach Cobbler" and "Strawberry Shortcake" flavors of certain things...not that there is anything wrong with that.   I love both peach cobbler and strawberry shortcake!   But now it is time to switch out the Summery products for the Fall products -- the apple cinnamon, the pumpkin spice, the nutmeg, the caramel, the "harvest" blends, etc.
> 
> I was yelling at the Vons site for not having its seasonal products in stock in August.   That's how eager I am for Fall to get here!  Looks like I will have to visit Ralphs to get my fill of seasonal goodies and Autumn candle scents!!
> 
> ​
> *seobaina --*



My feelings exactly! I feel that once most schools are back in session, it's time to move all of the school supplies to the office aisle and bring out all of the Halloween! Most schools start before Labor Day now, so I fully expect lots of Fall goodies. I went to Walgreens this morning and they had maybe four or five boxes of holiday candy, which is unacceptable! I did a tweet search and a lot of people posted photos of their local stores and had full aisles. I was feeling a bit frustrated. The seasonal section in my store had a lot of backpacks, notebooks, and writing instruments. BOO.

When I need my Halloween fix early, I go to the craft stores. I'm already planning a Halloween party. I've got decorations planned, I've been "pinning" a lot of ideas to a Halloween board, and I am even planning the desserts. I don't have a gust list yet, that's a minor detail. 

A lot of people get upset when Halloween items start appearing on shelves in August. What I find disheartening about that is, most people can't just say, "To me, it's too early." They spit their venomous toxins with such rage and harsh words. I'm here like, I just want the holiday to last longer. I love it, it makes me happy, so why be so hateful? 

Thank you for answering my question about Photopass photographers at the Halloween party. This will be my first time seeing Disneyland decorated for Halloween. I've been there many times in October up until about ten years ago, and up to that point they didn't have giant pumpkins or anything. So I am very excited to see it now!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

DisneyMarvelStarWars said:


> My feelings exactly! I feel that once most schools are back in session, it's time to move all of the school supplies to the office aisle and bring out all of the Halloween! Most schools start before Labor Day now, so I fully expect lots of Fall goodies. I went to Walgreens this morning and they had maybe four or five boxes of holiday candy, which is unacceptable! I did a tweet search and a lot of people posted photos of their local stores and had full aisles. I was feeling a bit frustrated. The seasonal section in my store had a lot of backpacks, notebooks, and writing instruments. BOO.
> 
> When I need my Halloween fix early, I go to the craft stores. I'm already planning a Halloween party. I've got decorations planned, I've been "pinning" a lot of ideas to a Halloween board, and I am even planning the desserts. I don't have a gust list yet, that's a minor detail.
> 
> A lot of people get upset when Halloween items start appearing on shelves in August. What I find disheartening about that is, most people can't just say, "To me, it's too early." They spit their venomous toxins with such rage and harsh words. I'm here like, I just want the holiday to last longer. I love it, it makes me happy, so why be so hateful?
> 
> Thank you for answering my question about Photopass photographers at the Halloween party. This will be my first time seeing Disneyland decorated for Halloween. I've been there many times in October up until about ten years ago, and up to that point they didn't have giant pumpkins or anything. So I am very excited to see it now!




My Walgreen's is lame  When they get around to getting their Halloween stuff out, they don't all the really cool stuff.  I kept checking back for the Disney Villain candy, it never came.


----------



## DisneyMarvelStarWars

Goofy_Mom said:


> My Walgreen's is lame  When they get around to getting their Halloween stuff out, they don't all the really cool stuff.  I kept checking back for the Disney Villain candy, it never came.



One of the things they did have was a box of Jelly Bellys with various villains on them. Is this new for this year? If it was available last year, then it's back! I want anything I can get that has Captain Hook on it.


----------



## Kilala

I can't wait to see what my local Target and Walmart has. I need to get some sterdy bags to bring to MNSSHP and MHP  this year. I'm going to ask someone if I can brough a bigger suitcase.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> As for Halloween stuff, I had purposely been avoiding going full-throttle down the seasonal knick knack, decorations or candy aisles in the store because I wanted to save the excitement for September, but I caught little glimpses here and there.  Finally, a few days ago, I just decided, "Okay!  Time to start looking at the Halloween stuff!"
> 
> Even when Fall begins in a few weeks it will still probably feel like Summer and that can throw everything off-kilter too.  Sometimes people follow the weather -- they wait until it _feels_ like Fall before any Fall decor comes out!  Unfortunately, if we did that here in SoCal -- waited until it felt like Fall to decorate -- we wouldn't be celebrating Halloween until Thanksgiving and we wouldn't be celebrating Christmas until just before Valentine's Day!
> 
> So I think there is some confusion as to when exactly the Autumn/Halloween scents, flavors and decor should come out in people's homes.  I think that because we are here, in a thread that discusses Disneyland's Halloween celebration and that celebration begins in mid-September, we should follow "Disney time"!  If September 13th is good for DLR to begin the Halloween season, it's good for me too!



I am right there with you -- I don't mind seeing the decor out in stores, but I try to avoid looking at it until at least September (except the one decoration I have been coveting/stalking at Hobby Lobby ... dangerous place). It just doesn't seem right to be eating candy corn and putting out pumpkins when it's over 100 degrees! But DD14 is making her Halloween costume as I type.

I usually try to hold out on "fall" until Oct. 1, at which point I unilaterally declare it autumn despite the weather, and haul everything out and start on the foodstuffs. But I have a feeling that going to Disneyland the third week of September may "jumpstart" fall for me this year. 

PHXscuba

p.s. I also agree with whoever posted that summer doesn't have many good holidays -- the period between April and October really only has July 4th!


----------



## LadyHadley

Oh my gosh I almost cannot believe that Im getting jealous over Halloween stories 
I absolutely love Halloween more than anything, more than Christmas even - its my favorite holiday ever!
The sad thing is here in Australia we dont really celebrate it, and even when I try to it ends up as a non-event 

We will be in the states in October, sooooo excited for that! Get to see a *real* Halloween (and I absolutely adore Autumn too)

In addition to 2 X Mickeys Halloween Party & a week at DisneyLand during HalloweenTime, Im planning on:


Carving pumpkins
Dressing up  (really hope to see trick-or-treaters because I think its a really cute idea & love the idea of familys being out together)
Reading ghost stories on the flight across  (hadnt thought of it until this thread!)
Trying Pumpkin Pie (this is a dessert right?)
Hayride, maybe - Id never heard of this until people were talking about on page 135,  will have to research if Oregon has one there!

Anyone else got any ideas / suggestions for what else a tourist can do on Halloween?
(PS: I will be at DLR from 19th to 25th, then spending 2 weeks in Oregon - which includes Halloween night)

And whats your favourite Halloween tradition?


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

Totally excited--our August DLR trip fell through, but we're now officially ticketed for Halloween Time! I've never, ever been to DLR in October and so looking forward to it--especially SM Ghost Galaxy and our very first DL Halloween Party! We're arriving for the party on Friday 10/11 and staying until Monday. Can anyone tell me what the Sat/Sun park hours ought to be in mid-October? I'm assuming late hours, but I'd like to be sure.


----------



## mydisneyfix

LadyHadley said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh I almost cannot believe that I&#146;m getting jealous over Halloween stories
> I absolutely love Halloween more than anything, more than Christmas even - it&#146;s my favorite holiday ever!
> The sad thing is here in Australia we don&#146;t really celebrate it, and even when I try to it ends up as a non-event
> 
> We will be in the states in October, sooooo excited for that! Get to see a real Halloween (and I absolutely adore Autumn too)
> 
> In addition to 2 X Mickeys Halloween Party & a week at DisneyLand during HalloweenTime, I&#146;m planning on:
> 
> 
> [*]Carving pumpkins
> [*]Dressing up  (really hope to see trick-or-treaters because I think it&#146;s a really cute idea & love the idea of family&#146;s being out together)
> [*]Reading ghost stories on the flight across  (hadn&#146;t thought of it until this thread!)
> [*]Trying Pumpkin Pie (this is a dessert right?)
> [*]Hayride, maybe - I&#146;d never heard of this until people were talking about on page 135,  will have to research if Oregon has one there!
> 
> 
> Anyone else got any ideas / suggestions for what else a tourist can do on Halloween?
> (PS: I will be at DLR from 19th to 25th, then spending 2 weeks in Oregon - which includes Halloween night)
> 
> And what&#146;s your favourite Halloween tradition?



My favorite holiday is Halloween too.  In CA there are some good places to do a giant corn maze. Those are a fun tradition! The place we go to in central CA has a corn maze, haunted house, air cannons to shoot mini pumpkins and many many more fun things to do.


----------



## AussieCaribou

LadyHadley said:


> Oh my gosh I almost cannot believe that I&#146;m getting jealous over Halloween stories
> I absolutely love Halloween more than anything, more than Christmas even - it&#146;s my favorite holiday ever!
> The sad thing is here in Australia we don&#146;t really celebrate it, and even when I try to it ends up as a non-event
> 
> We will be in the states in October, sooooo excited for that! Get to see a real Halloween (and I absolutely adore Autumn too)
> 
> In addition to 2 X Mickeys Halloween Party & a week at DisneyLand during HalloweenTime, I&#146;m planning on:
> 
> 
> [*]Carving pumpkins
> [*]Dressing up  (really hope to see trick-or-treaters because I think it&#146;s a really cute idea & love the idea of family&#146;s being out together)
> [*]Reading ghost stories on the flight across  (hadn&#146;t thought of it until this thread!)
> [*]Trying Pumpkin Pie (this is a dessert right?)
> [*]Hayride, maybe - I&#146;d never heard of this until people were talking about on page 135,  will have to research if Oregon has one there!
> 
> 
> Anyone else got any ideas / suggestions for what else a tourist can do on Halloween?
> (PS: I will be at DLR from 19th to 25th, then spending 2 weeks in Oregon - which includes Halloween night)
> 
> And what&#146;s your favourite Halloween tradition?



Hi LadyHadley,

I'm a huge Halloween fan too...grew up I the States but now in Australia. Have to admit that i miss the extravaganza that is Halloween. Maybe we Aussie Dissers should do a Halloween meetup next year. :0)

Sounds like you are going to have a great holiday, but I have a few other ideas as well. Use them as you will/can. ;0)

Haunted Houses....most cities in the states have Halloween haunted houses. Some are knock your socks off scary but they are fun. 

Ghost hunting- you might be able to do a ghost tour in a town near you (I know it's something that I do every time I go to Port Arthur...now there's a scary place!)

~ AussieCaribou


----------



## Morgan063006

LadyHadley said:


> Oh my gosh I almost cannot believe that I&#146;m getting jealous over Halloween stories
> I absolutely love Halloween more than anything, more than Christmas even - it&#146;s my favorite holiday ever!
> The sad thing is here in Australia we don&#146;t really celebrate it, and even when I try to it ends up as a non-event
> 
> We will be in the states in October, sooooo excited for that! Get to see a real Halloween (and I absolutely adore Autumn too)
> 
> In addition to 2 X Mickeys Halloween Party & a week at DisneyLand during HalloweenTime, I&#146;m planning on:
> 
> 
> [*]Carving pumpkins
> [*]Dressing up  (really hope to see trick-or-treaters because I think it&#146;s a really cute idea & love the idea of family&#146;s being out together)
> [*]Reading ghost stories on the flight across  (hadn&#146;t thought of it until this thread!)
> [*]Trying Pumpkin Pie (this is a dessert right?)
> [*]Hayride, maybe - I&#146;d never heard of this until people were talking about on page 135,  will have to research if Oregon has one there!
> 
> 
> Anyone else got any ideas / suggestions for what else a tourist can do on Halloween?
> (PS: I will be at DLR from 19th to 25th, then spending 2 weeks in Oregon - which includes Halloween night)
> 
> And what&#146;s your favourite Halloween tradition?



I'm in Oregon and fall is my FAVORITE time of year.  We have some great pumpkin patches to visit if you get the chance!


----------



## figment_jii

mikedoyleblogger said:


> Can anyone tell me what the Sat/Sun park hours ought to be in mid-October?



For some reason, the Disneyland website has stopped updating the hours, so nothing has been listed for October.  However based on last year's schedule, it looks like DLR was typically open until midnight on Sat/Sun.  DCA was open until 10 or 11 pm, depending on the week.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=10




LadyHadley said:


> Anyone else got any ideas / suggestions for what else a tourist can do on Halloween?



It kind of depends on where in Oregon you'll be on Halloween night.  Trick-or-treating happens primarily in residential neighborhoods.  You'll be less likely to see any trick-or-treating if you're staying at a hotel.  That being said, some Downtown Business Districts (if small enough) or shopping malls have day time trick-or-treating.  You'll see mostly small children at these, but it's fun.  I work in a area where the Downtown businesses have trick-or-treating for kids during the afternoon...it's cute to see all of the little ones dressed up.

Yes, pumpkin pie is typically a dessert.  It's kind of like a custard pie, in that it doesn't generally have chunks of pumpkin in it.


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

figment_jii said:


> For some reason, the Disneyland website has stopped updating the hours, so nothing has been listed for October.  However based on last year's schedule, it looks like DLR was typically open until midnight on Sat/Sun.  DCA was open until 10 or 11 pm, depending on the week.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=10



Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

Also, *LadyHadley*, I know you asked about this on a different thread, but just in case anyone else who is going to DLR and hasn't been before (or been in a very long time), I finally found my Indy Jones hieroglyphic card from long-long-long ago.  It's about the size of a credit card, so it's not big to start with, but hopefully you can use it to "read" the writing on the walls of the queue...





For a larger size: http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/ae118/figment_jii/Disboard/IndyCard_zps033b61be.jpg


----------



## junmatno

mydisneyfix said:


> My favorite holiday is Halloween too.  In CA there are some good places to do a giant corn maze. Those are a fun tradition! The place we go to in central CA has a corn maze, haunted house, air cannons to shoot mini pumpkins and many many more fun things to do.



Disney fix, do you go to Gilroy or Hollister??? We live in Salinas so I what you're describing sounds like where we have also gone.


----------



## mydisneyfix

junmatno said:
			
		

> Disney fix, do you go to Gilroy or Hollister??? We live in Salinas so I what you're describing sounds like where we have also gone.



Actually its in Lathrop/Tracy area. It's called Dell Osso farm.


----------



## LadyHadley

mydisneyfix said:


> My favorite holiday is Halloween too.  In CA there are some good places to do a giant corn maze. Those are a fun tradition! The place we go to in central CA has a corn maze, haunted house, air cannons to shoot mini pumpkins and many many more fun things to do.


Thanks!!! Unfortunately my only time in CA is going to be at the DLR.
(Basically airport to DisneyLand to airport where we then have 2 weeks in Oregon before going back to Australia.)  But will look into it to see if they have something similar there too!!! Ive never done a corn maze - looking forward to it! 



AussieCaribou said:


> Hi LadyHadley,
> I'm a huge Halloween fan too...grew up I the States but now in Australia. Have to admit that I miss the extravaganza that is Halloween. Maybe we Aussie Dissers should do a Halloween meetup next year. :0)
> Sounds like you are going to have a great holiday, but I have a few other ideas as well. Use them as you will/can. ;0)
> Haunted Houses....most cities in the states have Halloween haunted houses. Some are knock your socks off scary but they are fun.
> Ghost hunting - you might be able to do a ghost tour in a town near you (I know it's something that I do every time I go to Port Arthur...now there's a scary place!)
> ~ AussieCaribou


Ohhh yeah  the states seem to have a super awesome festive season from Halloween through Christmas and Thanksgiving! It does make me a little jealous and I totally get you missing that side of things 
I have noticed slowly, very very slow, Halloween is starting to come across to Australia  in minor ways.  When I was a kid there was absolutely no reference to it at all, whereas these days Ive started seeing halloween themed candys at supermarkets here so am hoping it gets bigger here!!!! 

I cant believe I forgot of haunted houses  Ive done only one of those once and almost tore my poor husbands arm off by the end from how often I kept hiding behind him using his arm as my safety net *laughs*

Ghost hunting is a great idea too!  Ill have to prepare for that one, Im not a massive believer during the day buuut I am a little more open minded at night   Easily freak myself out over shadows at times but know Ghost Hunting would be awesome fun!!! 



Morgan063006 said:


> I'm in Oregon and fall is my FAVORITE time of year.  We have some great pumpkin patches to visit if you get the chance!


Oh, thank you!  I never would have thought of that myself  will have to go see some! 



figment_jii said:


> It kind of depends on where in Oregon you'll be on Halloween night.  Trick-or-treating happens primarily in residential neighborhoods.  You'll be less likely to see any trick-or-treating if you're staying at a hotel.  That being said, some Downtown Business Districts (if small enough) or shopping malls have day time trick-or-treating.  You'll see mostly small children at these, but it's fun.  I work in a area where the Downtown businesses have trick-or-treating for kids during the afternoon...it's cute to see all of the little ones dressed up.
> Yes, pumpkin pie is typically a dessert.  It's kind of like a custard pie, in that it doesn't generally have chunks of pumpkin in it.


Ah, that does make sense! I think its such a great event and so much fun for everyone and would make for some great memories.  Kind of wish I did trick-or-treating as a kid, but as I mentioned to AussieCaribou I have noticed it _slowly_ gaining popularity here.  So whos not to say at some point in the distant future I may be able to take my kids (if and when I have kids) trick or treating one day! 
Thanks for all the info about the neighbourhood side of things, didnt know about the downtown business districts or malls doing that so will keep an eye out just in case  
The name pumpkin pie had always thrown me, but it sounds good from what Ive heard! Will give it a whirl, probably fall in love with it and then search for a recipe to bring back to Australia with me (which means I need to learn to bake also)*laughs*

And thank you so much for that card!! Have saved it in a soft-copy and printed a hard-copy to add to my vacation folder!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks to everyone for their Halloween suggestions! 
Ive now added seeing a Corn Maze, Haunted House, Ghost Hunting and visiting a pumpkin patches to on my list too!

Thanks to all the suggestions so far! They've helped a ton! Honestly never would have thought of half the ideas myself (and am always open to more  )


----------



## figment_jii

LadyHadley said:


> The name pumpkin pie had always thrown me, but it sounds good from what Ive heard! Will give it a whirl, probably fall in love with it and then search for a recipe to bring back to Australia with me (which means I need to learn to bake also)*laughs*
> 
> And thank you so much for that card!! Have saved it in a soft-copy and printed a hard-copy to add to my vacation folder!



You're welcome!  

For pumpkin pie, do you have canned pumpkin puree in Australia?  The best known brand in the US is Libby.  It's pretty easy to make...pretty much mix all of the ingredients together and bake.    Hopefully you'll like it!


----------



## Aladora

LadyHadley said:


> The name pumpkin pie had always thrown me, but it sounds good from what Ive heard! Will give it a whirl, probably fall in love with it and then search for a recipe to bring back to Australia with me (which means I need to learn to bake also)*laughs*



Just a note, what you call pumpkin in Australia is what we in North America call Butternut Squash. It always throws me whan I'm watching Masterchef Australia and someone says they are cooking pumpkin and then bring out a butternut squash!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

mikedoyleblogger said:


> Totally excited--our August DLR trip fell through, but we're now officially ticketed for Halloween Time! I've never, ever been to DLR in October and so looking forward to it--especially SM Ghost Galaxy and our very first DL Halloween Party! We're arriving for the party on Friday 10/11 and staying until Monday. Can anyone tell me what the Sat/Sun park hours ought to be in mid-October? I'm assuming late hours, but I'd like to be sure.



You are in for a treat!!!

The decor is so fun--especially try to spend some time back around the Big Thunder Ranch area--it is *fantastic*!

Don't miss the "*Haunted Billies*" show, and make sure to eat as many themed treats as you can!


----------



## figment_jii

Aladora said:


> Just a note, what you call pumpkin in Australia is what we in North America call Butternut Squash. It always throws me whan I'm watching Masterchef Australia and someone says they are cooking pumpkin and then bring out a butternut squash!



I didn't know that!


----------



## tlovesdis

54 more days and I am just too excited!!!!

I am making Halloween goody bags for my 3 traveling buddies (it's tradition for us to do stuff like this, we did stockings for each other last November) and I just bought some stuff on Etsy for their bags!

I hope my dollar store has the Disney Halloween stuff this year like they did last year!!!  They had treat bags and a few other things!  Hopefully Walgreens, target and Wal Mart will also have disney stuff!!!

I am having fun planning these bags!!!


----------



## Kilala

Finally I got photobucket to work right here are the updated pictures of my Demeter unitard. I will be wearing this costume on the 18th of Oct. The unitard is finished. These are unfinished photos.



the front of the unitard with the black



back of the unitard



the side of the right leg



side of left leg



front of unitard.



left side of unitard I'm wearing the unitard



right side of unitard



front of unitard



back of unitard
the rest of the pictures can be found here http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Naruto-Kitten/library/Demeter costume 2013?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Kilala

Here's a picture of the costume I'm wearing at MNSShp on the 3rd of October



front of unitard



back of unitard


----------



## Sherry E

I typed up a detailed reply to several people in this thread and when I was trying to submit it I got some sort of "the server is too busy" message.  Despite several tries I couldn't get the post through, and by the time I was able to get past the "busy server" message the text of my post (which I had copied and tried to paste) had vanished somewhere in cyberspace.  All of the time I took to type all of that out -- wasted!  All of the text -- gone!

I couldn't get into my own thread to post!

So, I have neither the time nor the energy to try to retype anything.  I will simply leave you with this:


*In exactly 2 weeks, we will be seeing these...


















































































































































...And September 13th cannot come soon enough for me!*​


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Yippeeeeeeee!!!  We can hardly wait--*Thanks Sherry!*


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> ...And September 13th cannot come soon enough for me![/B][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]



Me, too!!!!!    I have been waiting for this since the original LTM announcement!!  All these little hints aren't giving enough information about the evening!!!


----------



## Kilala

I love the pictures Sherry. The make me happy in a festive mood and ready to go to MHP.


----------



## Lucrezia

Aw, Sherry, that sucks!  I've lost count of all the times something like that has happened to me. At least you handled it better than I would've! Seriously, if I had done a whole series of replies to people and then not been able to post it... I think I would've cried.


----------



## kmedina

I've been there, Sherry. It stinks. On the bright side, those are fantastic pictures. I am glad you are so close to your trip. Looking forward to reading about it.


----------



## Kilala

I forgot to mention that I paint my own unitards and knit my own warmers. I also make my own wigs too.


----------



## tdashgirl

Almost September!


----------



## Carrie in AZ

I apologize in advance if this has already been asked......

We are thinking of arriving at DL on Tuesday, October 8th.  Check in to GCH and then head over to DL around 4:00pm for two hours prior to the start of the party and then stay for the party.  This week is Fall Break in Arizona and maybe other states as well.  We have been during this Fall Break before, but it was four years ago before the renovations at DCA.  My opinion of this Fall Break week is it is VERY busy.  I classify very busy as being hundreds if not thousands of people lined up at the gates about 45 mins before park opening, think: lines from the turnstiles all the way back past the CALIFORNIA letters.

Anyway!  The party that night is from 6pm to 11pm.  If you were there last year during this week and attended a similar mid-week party, what was your experience like?  If DL will be packed to the gills for the entire night, we may re-think our plan.  If you think or have experience with it clearing out half way through the party or whatever, I'd love to hear about that also.

I guess my big question is this:  Do they clear everyone out at 6:00 who doesn't have a wristband or ticket for the party?  Is there a huge overlap of non-party people and party people mixed in together at 6:00?

Thanks so much for sharing.  We are normally rope droppers and are use to being in the parks for at least portions of our visits with very minimal crowds until the crowds build during the day.  I guess we are hoping that maybe the opposite will happen at the party where it will be very busy and then dwindle through the night.  If you know that to not be the case, I'd love for you to weigh in.  We will be arriving with NO fastpasses late in the day and that is unknown territory for my family.  

Thanks again!!


----------



## amylew

Carrie in AZ said:


> I guess my big question is this:  Do they clear everyone out at 6:00 who doesn't have a wristband or ticket for the party?  Is there a huge overlap of non-party people and party people mixed in together at 6:00?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.  We are normally rope droppers and are use to being in the parks for at least portions of our visits with very minimal crowds until the crowds build during the day.  I guess we are hoping that maybe the opposite will happen at the party where it will be very busy and then dwindle through the night.  If you know that to not be the case, I'd love for you to weigh in.  We will be arriving with NO fastpasses late in the day and that is unknown territory for my family.
> 
> Thanks again!!



We went at that time last year. They had cast members checking for wrist bands at 6, and if you didn't have one, they asked you to leave. It seemed like there were cast members looking at wrist bands much of the night - make sure yours is visible. It was busy, but not crazy busy. We all had a great time meeting some of the characters in their costumes,  riding rides and watching the fireworks. You'll have a great time.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

amylew said:


> We went at that time last year. They had cast members checking for wrist bands at 6, and if you didn't have one, they asked you to leave. It seemed like there were cast members looking at wrist bands much of the night - make sure yours is visible. It was busy, but not crazy busy. We all had a great time meeting some of the characters in their costumes,  riding rides and watching the fireworks. You'll have a great time.



*Welcome amylew!*

I'll second the above!!!

We were there at the same time last year(Oct. 7th--13th), and while it *was* busy, was still *wonderful,* and we enjoyed every minute of the Halloween Party!

The Trick or Treat lines are long, but move fairly quickly, and some are less popular than others, so you can go through again and again(if you like).

We found lots of spots in the Park that were uncrowded, and enjoyed those whenever we felt like a bit of a break.

Fireworks are spectacular, Cavalcade was fun(*not *spectacular), and the atmosphere in general was festive and quite a lot of fun--in my opinion.

We go every year at this particular time and *love *it!


----------



## figment_jii

Carrie in AZ said:


> Do they clear everyone out at 6:00 who doesn't have a wristband or ticket for the party?  Is there a huge overlap of non-party people and party people mixed in together at 6:00?



I can't really speak for what the week is specifically, but regarding the party and the transition time...yes, you'll see an uptick in guests in the park as the party goers arrive.  The folks with a party ticket can enter the park three hours prior to the start of the party (so at 3:00 pm on a day when the party starts at 6:00 pm), so for that period, there are extra guests.  I felt that it was busier, but not super crowded.  It's actually fun to see the guests as they arrive in their Halloween costumes.

Once the party starts, CMs form check points throughout the park.  If you have a wristband, they'll allow you to proceed further into the park.  If you don't have one, they won't let you pass and send you back toward Main Street and out of the park.  They continue to check throughout the evening.  They check at the entrance to rides, stores, along the parade routes, inside the fireworks crowds, etc.

Personally, I wouldn't spend to much of the party time on rides or waiting for rides.  The rides are the same during the day, so there is no pressing reason to ride them unless that's what you want to do.  I focus on the party activities...fireworks (my favorite!), Cavalcade, dance parties, meet and greets, and trick-or-treating.  I do a little trick-or-treating early on...mostly just to get some candy to eat while waiting for the Cavalcade and fireworks...and then the majority towards the end of the party.  Partially because the lines are shorter at that point and because the candy gets heavy!


----------



## pigby

figment_jii said:


> Personally, I wouldn't spend to much of the party time on rides or waiting for rides.  The rides are the same during the day, so there is no pressing reason to ride them unless that's what you want to do.  I focus on the party activities...fireworks (my favorite!), Cavalcade, dance parties, meet and greets, and trick-or-treating.  I do a little trick-or-treating early on...mostly just to get some candy to eat while waiting for the Cavalcade and fireworks...and then the majority towards the end of the party.  Partially because the lines are shorter at that point and because the candy gets heavy!



I thought we might try to get a locker early when we arrive at 3pm so we can store the candy from our early treat or treating - but also because we can store a hoody or two for when if gets cooler later on in the evening. My Maleficent outfit is easily big enough to wear a hoody underneath - it is on it's third Halloween party outing this year - having already been to WDW and Disneyland Paris in it. Paris party was freezing and needed several layers underneath but it was October 31st - we are going a full month earlier this year and it is California and not Paris.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

pigby said:


> I thought we might try to get a locker early when we arrive at 3pm so we can store the candy from our early treat or treating - but also because we can store a hoody or two for when if gets cooler later on in the evening. My Maleficent outfit is easily big enough to wear a hoody underneath - it is on it's third Halloween party outing this year - having already been to WDW and Disneyland Paris in it. Paris party was freezing and needed several layers underneath but it was October 31st - we are going a full month earlier this year and it is California and not Paris.



Getting a locker is a great idea(as is arriving early to get one)!  It would definitely be worth it, if you plan on doing *lots* of Trick or Treating---that candy gets heavy!  It's nice not to have to carry around a bulky hoodie as well.

Wow--a full month for a holiday--sounds *marvelous*!


----------



## pigby

Cheshirecatty said:


> Getting a locker is a great idea(as is arriving early to get one)!  It would definitely be worth it, if you plan on doing *lots* of Trick or Treating---that candy gets heavy!  It's nice not to have to carry around a bulky hoodie as well.
> 
> Wow--a full month for a holiday--sounds *marvelous*!



Sorry what I meant was that the Halloween party in Paris was on 31st October a few years ago and this year it is 1st October at DLR. What I meant to say was that this year will be the third time the Halloween outfit has been to a Halloween party - when I read my post back looks as though I am going to three this year (if only....)

We are still going for 3 weeks though - my ticker looks a bit 'wrong' now as it says 1 week and 6 days to DLR and Halloween party - in fact in 1 week and 6 days we arrive in LA but are staying for 10 days in Hollywood at the Loews and then over to DLR for the rest of our stay.


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Hey all! I have a question for those in the know about Halloween Parties!! We are going to two parties this year and for the first one, our littlest DD will be 2 still, but for the last party, which is also our last day at Disneyland, she will be 3 (we are having her Bday celebration @ Minnie and Friends Bfast the day before and she is soooo excited!!). Now I've read lots of times and heard firsthand from castmembers that nobody ages while at Disneyland....so in accordance with this policy, we should not have to purchase a Halloween party ticket for her for the 2nd party....or should we?? lol What do you think? Thx!


----------



## moose615

I'm really bummed, after having  an awesome time at WDW during Halloween time and MNSSHP last year, I planned an Oct DL trip for DD5 and I staying at VGC for a week, I booked in Jan and last month (this is the good news bad news part) I received a promotion and raise, and was also informed that noone would be hired to fill my position until Nov. so there isn't anyone to cover for me if I were to get sick or take a vacation. As of right now it looks like I will be canceling the trip to DL sadly. I was looking so forward to it and DD has been asking if we could go to DL since after last years trip. ;(


----------



## Dot2Vegas

Here4mydisneyfix said:
			
		

> Hey all! I have a question for those in the know about Halloween Parties!! We are going to two parties this year and for the first one, our littlest DD will be 2 still, but for the last party, which is also our last day at Disneyland, she will be 3 (we are having her Bday celebration @ Minnie and Friends Bfast the day before and she is soooo excited!!). Now I've read lots of times and heard firsthand from castmembers that nobody ages while at Disneyland....so in accordance with this policy, we should not have to purchase a Halloween party ticket for her for the 2nd party....or should we?? lol What do you think? Thx!



As far as I know you don't age at Disneyland 
I think you are fine with not buying her a ticket as long as the two parties are both during the same Disney trip. Meaning, you aren't local and going to a party and going to the second one a few weeks later and saying that she is still 2. Then that would be a bad idea!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> Yippeeeeeeee!!!  We can hardly wait--*Thanks Sherry!*



*Cheshirecatty --*

 (<< Gus, the Creepy Dancing Guy and Mascot of the Halloween Superthread!)



pudinhd said:


> Me, too!!!!!    I have been waiting for this since the original LTM announcement!!  All these little hints aren't giving enough information about the evening!!!



*pudinhd --*

I know what you mean.  Seeing that this Unleash the Villains thing was on the original list of LTM events when LTM was first announced last year (as opposed to other LTM things that have just popped up spontaneously this year), I'm really surprised that Disney has not made a bigger deal about talking it up.  Now I am thinking that most of the Villains will only be out when the dance party starts, whereas originally I thought they'd be out all day -- since it will be Friday the 13th all day.





Kilala said:


> I love the pictures Sherry. The make me happy in a festive mood and ready to go to MHP.



Thank you, *Kilala*!  

The MHP is right around the corner.  You do a a great job on your costumes, and put a lot of work into them!  Do you also make other clothing as well, or just the costumes?




Lucrezia said:


> Aw, Sherry, that sucks!  I've lost count of all the times something like that has happened to me. At least you handled it better than I would've! Seriously, if I had done a whole series of replies to people and then not been able to post it... I think I would've cried.



*Lucrezia --*

While I have had episodes on the DIS here and there of losing text, this was the first time I had seen the "server is too busy" message.  Even though I had copied my text so that I could paste it into a post if I had to sign in again, I think the weird "server is too busy" glitch made my copied text disappear.

And I don't handle it well when that sort of thing happens to me -- it's just that you can't hear me or see me, so you don't know what I'm doing!

I thought of you yesterday because we were both commiserating on how we detest heat and being hot.  Well, one reason I don't like to be hot is that it makes me ill when it gets to a certain point.  I start to get nauseous and headachy -- and I drink water all the time, so it's not about that.  It's not that at the first sign of an 80-degree day I get sick.  It usually takes a while of lingering heat for it to happen.  Lately I had been faring pretty well -- I was uncomfortable with the heat but I wasn't getting sick from it.

...That is, until the last couple of days and especially yesterday.  All of a sudden the humidity kicked up a notch and the sun got harsher.  The evening air was not cool.  The morning air was not cool.  I was beginning to get sick to my stomach and I couldn't sleep.  The heat had finally hung around long enough to bother me and now I am praying for some sort of fluke rainstorm or something!

There are three weeks until Fall begins, and it's not that I think the temperature will automatically drop when September 22nd hits but at least it is a step in the right direction, thank heavens.  When I am so uncomfortable that I am queasy, exhausted and can't eat, sleep or get comfortable, it is time to move on to the next season, fast!  I know you will agree!





kmedina said:


> I've been there, Sherry. It stinks. On the bright side, those are fantastic pictures. I am glad you are so close to your trip. Looking forward to reading about it.



*Kim --*

Thank you!  I needed a dose of Halloween Time!  

I got rid of my other TR thread, which you may or may not have noticed. It is gone forever -- all 250 pages of it.  (Notice that I took all Christmas and Halloween links out of my signature.)  

So the next TR thread will be a fresh new start (I will let you know when I get it going).  I can't wait to get to DLR and bust out the camera for one of my wild photo-taking sprees.





Here4mydisneyfix said:


> Hey all! I have a question for those in the know about Halloween Parties!! We are going to two parties this year and for the first one, our littlest DD will be 2 still, but for the last party, which is also our last day at Disneyland, she will be 3 (we are having her Bday celebration @ Minnie and Friends Bfast the day before and she is soooo excited!!). Now I've read lots of times and heard firsthand from castmembers that nobody ages while at Disneyland....so in accordance with this policy, we should not have to purchase a Halloween party ticket for her for the 2nd party....or should we?? lol What do you think? Thx!



*Here4mydisneyfix --*

Hmmm.  That is a good question, and one that I don't think I have seen asked before (in regards to the Halloween party).

Honestly, I don't know what to tell you to do, and I would be interested in reading other opinions on it!  I suppose that it would not be a bad idea to buy your DD a ticket for that second MHP night, as she will be 3 at that point.  If you did not buy her a ticket, I'm not sure if the CMs would really care because she would have been 3 for such a short time.

I'm the sort of person who would probably just go ahead and buy the ticket for the second party, but I wonder what others will say.  




moose615 said:


> I'm really bummed, after having  an awesome time at WDW during Halloween time and MNSSHP last year, I planned an Oct DL trip for DD5 and I staying at VGC for a week, I booked in Jan and last month (this is the good news bad news part) I received a promotion and raise, and was also informed that noone would be hired to fill my position until Nov. so there isn't anyone to cover for me if I were to get sick or take a vacation. As of right now it looks like I will be canceling the trip to DL sadly. I was looking so forward to it and DD has been asking if we could go to DL since after last years trip. ;(



*moose615 --*

That is definitely a good news-bad news situation!  Well, first of all, congratulations on the promotion and the raise, which is a great thing!

But that's a shame that with such wonderful news comes the sad reality that the trip has to be canceled after booking in January and planning.  What inconvenient timing -- and the fact that no one will be hired to fill your position until November must be maddening for you.  If someone could just be hired a few weeks earlier you might be able to salvage your trip.


----------



## I'm mikey

WOO HOO!! its September, 27 more days until we leave for the DLR. 

Here are a few pics of the pumpkins along Main Street.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> I know what you mean.  Seeing that this Unleash the Villains thing was on the original list of LTM events when LTM was first announced last year (as opposed to other LTM things that have just popped up spontaneously this year), I'm really surprised that Disney has not made a bigger deal about talking it up.  Now I am thinking that most of the Villains will only be out when the dance party starts, whereas originally I thought they'd be out all day -- since it will be Friday the 13th all day.



I completely agree about not making a bigger deal about it, but that makes me hope for smaller crowds...    I know - it'll probably be a mad house!  I am very interested in the "13 baddies" and "various areas of Disneyland Park"...  Especially since Scar is one of the Villains featured on the picture!!!  If they have the 8 baddies on the LTM site included in the event - Evil Queen, Lady Tremaine, Anastasia, Drizella, Jafar, Scar, Dr. Facilier, Captain Hook - that leaves room for 5 more!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/let-the-memories-begin/limited-time-magic/


----------



## Kilala

I'm mikey said:


> WOO HOO!! its September, 27 more days until we leave for the DLR.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the pumpkins along Main Street.



I love all of the pictures!!! This make me excited for going to MHP this year


----------



## Kilala

Sherry E said:


> *Cheshirecatty --*
> 
> 
> Thank you, *Kilala*!
> 
> The MHP is right around the corner.  You do a a great job on your costumes, and put a lot of work into them!  Do you also make other clothing as well, or just the costumes?



I just make my costumes for the party. I'm going to see if I can enter them into a costume contest this year.


----------



## tlovesdis

I just got back from the .99 store, dollar tree and joanns!  I scored some Disney stuff for my Halloween trip goodie bags!

The .99 store had lots of  Disney stuff, if you have kids and want some cute, inexpensive things!  I got some Mickey pens, some make your own coffee tumblers, and Disney stickers to use on the tumblers.

At dollar tree I scored some Cars and Toy Story hand sanitizers, in one of those plastic holders so you can attach them to a purse, etc...!!!  I also got Disney stickers.

At Joanns I found Disney Halloween treat bags and Disney Halloween stickers, both in the $ section!!!

YAY me!!!

Can you tell I am excited about making these goodie bags???


----------



## figment_jii

Here4mydisneyfix said:


> Hey all! I have a question for those in the know about Halloween Parties!! We are going to two parties this year and for the first one, our littlest DD will be 2 still, but for the last party, which is also our last day at Disneyland, she will be 3 (we are having her Bday celebration @ Minnie and Friends Bfast the day before and she is soooo excited!!). Now I've read lots of times and heard firsthand from castmembers that nobody ages while at Disneyland....so in accordance with this policy, we should not have to purchase a Halloween party ticket for her for the 2nd party....or should we?? lol What do you think? Thx!



In terms of multi-day tickets, they do say that as long as the guest is under 3 at the start of the trip, then s/he is under 3 for the entire trip.  In honesty, I would probably forgo the ticket because she was two at the start of the trip.  That's what I've always heard when dealing with little one's birthdays during a trip. On the next trip, she would need a ticket because she was three when it started.


----------



## WestMom2two

tlovesdis said:


> I just got back from the .99 store, dollar tree and joanns!  I scored some Disney stuff for my Halloween trip goodie bags!
> 
> The .99 store had lots of  Disney stuff, if you have kids and want some cute, inexpensive things!  I got some Mickey pens, some make your own coffee tumblers, and Disney stickers to use on the tumblers.
> 
> At dollar tree I scored some Cars and Toy Story hand sanitizers, in one of those plastic holders so you can attach them to a purse, etc...!!!  I also got Disney stickers.
> 
> At Joanns I found Disney Halloween treat bags and Disney Halloween stickers, both in the $ section!!!
> 
> YAY me!!!
> 
> Can you tell I am excited about making these goodie bags???



Now I know what I'm doing this week!  I have already ordered some Halloween shirts for the kids to wear from the Disney Store and got them some cute Disney light up toys from Target for the night time.. I still need to grab some PJs and slippers for the hotel! We did the treat bags last year and they loved them. Im so excited for our trip! Finally under 50 days!


----------



## kmedina

I just checked my subscriptions and you're right, Sherry. My subscription to your trip report is gone. That is weird. Even when threads have closed in the past, I've still had them listed. I just could not respond to them anymore. I will subscribe to the new one as soon as it is up and running. Eleven more days!  You'll be in single digits soon. Starting the happy dance for you.


----------



## rowan1813

Hey all!

I don't know about any of you, but I am seriously ready for cooler weather and some rain! It reached 100 here today with some cloud cover and some of the smoke from the Rim Fire making its way here over the weekend. As much as I love the summer, tank tops, shorts, and sandals, I seriously want put on long PJs, socks, and listen to the rain. 

I also can't wait for the Halloween movies to start showing although I am getting by by watching MEtv and their Sunday lineup of The Twilight Zone, Thriller, Night Gallery, etc. I love Rod Serling and The Twilight Zone but I think my favorite has been the episodes of Thriller I have seen. Very creepy!!! Has anyone seen the episode with William Shatner as he and his wife move into a house with a bunch of mirrors? 

I have a quick question that I hope someone here will be able to answer. 2 BFFs and I are going to the party on 10/23. DM has a Disney Visa card with which she has graciously said she would buy our party tickets so we could get the discount (as none of us have a current AP ) and we would pay her back. Does she have to be at the party with us to show her Visa card as the purchaser of the tickets? I just want to make sure that when BFFs and I show our tickets to get in, they won't ask to see the card that purchased the tickets and DM doesn't have to be around (she is not going this year). TIA!


----------



## AZlady

Any news yet about the villian dance party? Time/location/limited free tickets??
Thanks!!


----------



## Morgan063006

rowan1813 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I don't know about any of you, but I am seriously ready for cooler weather and some rain! It reached 100 here today with some cloud cover and some of the smoke from the Rim Fire making its way here over the weekend. As much as I love the summer, tank tops, shorts, and sandals, I seriously want put on long PJs, socks, and listen to the rain.
> 
> I also can't wait for the Halloween movies to start showing although I am getting by by watching MEtv and their Sunday lineup of The Twilight Zone, Thriller, Night Gallery, etc. I love Rod Serling and The Twilight Zone but I think my favorite has been the episodes of Thriller I have seen. Very creepy!!! Has anyone seen the episode with William Shatner as he and his wife move into a house with a bunch of mirrors?
> 
> I have a quick question that I hope someone here will be able to answer. 2 BFFs and I are going to the party on 10/23. DM has a Disney Visa card with which she has graciously said she would buy our party tickets so we could get the discount (as none of us have a current AP ) and we would pay her back. Does she have to be at the party with us to show her Visa card as the purchaser of the tickets? I just want to make sure that when BFFs and I show our tickets to get in, they won't ask to see the card that purchased the tickets and DM doesn't have to be around (she is not going this year). TIA!



She will not need to be there. You get paper tickets in the mail without any names on them.  I ordered 8 for our group for the 9/27 party at $51/per instead of $59 advanced or $67 day off. They do charge a one time $5 processing charge that I wasn't aware of but we still saved quite a bit using the Disney Visa discount.


----------



## briggscreek

We were hoping to take a Halloween trip this year, but we are short on funds and can't go. I was really bummed out, but then my husband made me this over the weekend. I love Haunted Mansion Holiday, and this somehow made me feel better about having to stay home.   I am planning a trip for next year now.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*briggscreek*......That is adorable, and I want one too!

What a* great husband* to cheer you up in such a clever and creative way!

It's absolutely delightful!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

briggscreek said:


> We were hoping to take a Halloween trip this year, but we are short on funds and can't go. I was really bummed out, but then my husband made me this over the weekend. I love Haunted Mansion Holiday, and this somehow made me feel better about having to stay home.   I am planning a trip for next year now.



That is so cool! I need one of those for my front porch!! Details, please: what are the little monsters, what are the eyes made out of?

Hoep you get your Disney trip next year 

PHXscuba


----------



## briggscreek

PHXscuba said:


> That is so cool! I need one of those for my front porch!! Details, please: what are the little monsters, what are the eyes made out of?
> 
> Hoep you get your Disney trip next year
> 
> PHXscuba



Thanks!  The main monster is made of three Christmas wreaths, he took two of them apart to make the arms. The teeth were cut from a plastic kitty litter container and attached with wire, and the eyes are styrofoam eggs painted yellow with a felt center. The little guys are some kind of flower from the craft store, and their eyes are some of those little craft berries dipped in yellow paint. I just need to find some black and white striped ribbon for a better bow.


----------



## Kilala

briggscreek said:


> We were hoping to take a Halloween trip this year, but we are short on funds and can't go. I was really bummed out, but then my husband made me this over the weekend. I love Haunted Mansion Holiday, and this somehow made me feel better about having to stay home.   I am planning a trip for next year now.



You guys did a wonderful job at making that!!!


----------



## pudinhd

Just received this information on an email from AllEars.net...  Very interesting information, but I still hope we learn more from Disney!!  

-- Disneyland Park will be open from 8 p.m. until the 13th Hour (1 a.m.) on September 13 -- Friday the 13th, as it also will "Unleash the Villains." Town Square will be transformed for the party, where guests may see villains like Captain Hook, the Queen of Hearts, Judge Frollo and Lady Tremaine. Cobwebs and vines, Halloween-themed projections, lighting effects and fog set the tone for the evening. Witches and warlocks will get the dance party started, spinning a mix of upbeat Halloween tunes and Disney-friendly Top 40 hits. Later in the evening, the celebration spills over to New Orleans Square Train Station with Disney villains and the Unleash the Villains Dance Party, which will feature a lit-up dance floor and raised platforms, spooky decor and lighting effects. A mischievous station master DJ conducts this party -- announcing the arrival of a different ghoulish Disney villain at the 13th minute after every hour. Villains will be on the prowl after dusk for photo ops and character greetings, plus a few special surprises.

http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2013/09/friday_the_13th_mischief_is_bi.html


----------



## Sherry E

*pudinhd* -- 

Thank you for posting that!  AllEars must have gotten that from one of the official Disney sources, but it's the most detailed info we have read so far so I'll take it!  It sounds fun!



*briggscreek* -- 

Your husband is awesome to make that for you!  It is so cool!  I'm eager to see what the new little surprises in HMH are when it opens next week.



*rowan1813* -- 

Can you believe that, for some weird reason, I have never seen "Thriller"?  Or if I have, I have forgotten all about it.  As a child I watched "Outer Limits," "Alfred Hitchcock Presents," "Twilight Zone" and later, "Night Gallery" (the latter two I loved).  I have no recollection of ever watching "Thriller," though William Shatner was great in his 2 episodes of "Twilight Zone," so I'm sure I'd love the house full of mirrors as well.

I also used to love love love the cheesy old scary movies that ABC ran when I was a kid -- "Trilogy of Terror" (the original one, with Karen Black), "Let's Scare Jessica to Death," "The Initiation of Sarah" and "Don't Be Afraid of the Dark" (the original one, with Kim Darby), as well as the original "Stepford Wives."  "Westworld" and "Futureworld" were good too.



*Kim* -- My TR thread would not show up in your subscriptions because it is gone forever.  Not closed.  It has been deleted, so it vanished from your subscriptions.  I reached the page limit.  I also managed to acquire the most views (well over 360,000) out of any TR thread in the Disneyland TR forum.  But, alas, it was time to bid it farewell.


​
*For our Halloween-related TV enthusiasts (and I know that Goofy Mom loves the Halloween TV shows, as I do), this year on Travel Channel we will see the debut of two new shows (I just got this from the Television Without Pity site):*

*1.  Halloween Night Frights* – One-Hour Special
Premieres Sunday, September 29 at 10:00 p.m. ET/PT

It’s a heart-stopping spin through North America’s scariest Halloween-themed coaster parks. America’s beloved amusement parks by day transform into fright zones after dark, delivering the highest-octane Halloween thrills for adrenaline junkies. Whether it’s high-speed launches and stomach-lurching cobra rolls, or haunted graveyards and zombie assaults, each attraction featured in this one-hour special promises you the ride of your life! Produced by High Noon Entertainment with Travel Channel’s Sean McKnight as Executive Producer.


*2.  Halloween Craziest* – One-Hour Special
Premieres Sunday, October 13 at 10:00 p.m. ET/PT

This one-hour special features the most terrifying, extreme and absolute best of what Halloween has to offer. From America’s scariest, no-holds-barred haunted house in San Diego and a hair-raising coffin race in Colorado, to the ultimate custom body painting studio in Las Vegas and British Columbia’s pumpkin drop celebration, each destination is more frightening and fun than the last! Produced by High Noon Entertainment with Travel Channel’s Sean McKnight as Executive Producer.


​
I will be all over those shows!  I love them!  My DVR is already full of Halloween and Christmas shows just like those!  "Halloween Craziest" is the 'sequel' to the previous "Halloween Crazy" and "Halloween Crazier."  (I will expect to see "Christmas Craziest" this holiday season too, as the "Crazy" and "Crazier" versions have aired in previous years!)  

"Halloween Night Frights" might be airing in place of other Halloween shows that usually air, or in addition to it.

Bravo used to run the best mini-series every year for Halloween, titled "The 100 Scariest Movie Moments."  It was 5 parts, one hour each, and they counted down to number 1.  There were well-known movies and obscure movies in that countdown.  Bravo stopped running it and instead ran "Even Scarier Movie Moments," which was not as good and was only one hour or 90 minutes.  If you can ever find the original 5-part series with the countdown from 100 to #1, I highly recommend it!

​


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd* --
> 
> Thank you for posting that!  AllEars must have gotten that from one of the official Disney sources, but it's the most detailed info we have read so far so I'll take it!  It sounds fun!



You are welcome!    It does sound fun, if a little crazy!!  I love character meets, but I am not sure if that's how this will work or not...  Hoping for more info on Friday from the LTM site!


----------



## Kilala

Here are some pics from past MHP I went too. I hope this gets everyone the mood.


----------



## kmedina

It is sad that it was deleted forever. There was some great information that probably could have been good to read for years to come. That may be the saddest purge ever. At least I have your next one to look forward to. Someone was asking about her post count going down.  I guess deleted threads could cause that. Mystery solved.


----------



## WestMom2two

I'm starting to wounder why I booked our Halloween trip towards the end of the month (Oct 20th and on) because the excitement and anticipation is going to kill me! I mean we are still 47 something days out and I can't sleep at night because I get myself in a Disney planning frenzy! Not to mention that we are trying to surprise our kids this time and that alone is driving me mad. I just need someone to be excited with me. Here's hopping I can calm down and not wish away my days until then.


----------



## dtnrhi

We are still on the fence about visiting just for a Halloween Party. We don't want it to be busy. After some thinking, I would imagine the party on September 27 (the first one) will be pretty busy, being the first one, and a Friday.

Are ride lines significantly shorter during the party? That is why I personally want to go. My little sister wants to trick or treat. Are the lines for this crazy?

Basically, I don't want to drive for five hours to get there... and wait in line after line. I thought that since the parties were an upcharge, it wouldn't be as busy. If the ride lines are still long, I don't see the advantage or reason to go. I get all the exclusives, but it would be a minimum of $500 for an evening in Disneyland and a hotel and meals.

Generally, I'd use that to extend our trip in November a day, but due to my college schedule, I can't. Another part to this is that my brother will not be going with us on this (November) trip due to sports. He'll be staying behind with family. I thought it would be nice to give him a day in Disneyland to "make up" for not going in Novemeber.

Basically, it comes down to how long the ride lines are... lol

Can somebody shed some light on this?


----------



## Sherry E

kmedina said:


> It is sad that it was deleted forever. There was some great information that probably could have been good to read for years to come. That may be the saddest purge ever. At least I have your next one to look forward to. Someone was asking about her post count going down.  I guess deleted threads could cause that. Mystery solved.



*Kim --*

Yes -- if threads are deleted, then post counts will go down.  

I was very sad to have to delete it (I'll explain it to you in a PM when I have time, later!).  I put 5 years into that thread, as well as a lot of writing, sharing my history and struggling with Photobucket to post all of those photos from 1972 to 2013.  I do have the last 2 big TRs from that thread (the one from December 2011 and the one from December 2012) saved on a flash drive somewhere, so if worse comes to worse and I ever want to re-post them in a new thread (just so people can get some kind of background) I can at least pull those two up.  But everything before them or in between them is gone.

I will definitely let you know when I begin a new TR and I am grateful/happy that you will be joining me there and following along!





WestMom2two said:


> I'm starting to wounder why I booked our Halloween trip towards the end of the month (Oct 20th and on) because the excitement and anticipation is going to kill me! I mean we are still 47 something days out and I can't sleep at night because I get myself in a Disney planning frenzy! Not to mention that we are trying to surprise our kids this time and that alone is driving me mad. I just need someone to be excited with me. Here's hopping I can calm down and not wish away my days until then.



*WestMom2two --*

Well, you know you can come here and have someone to be excited with!  Many someones, in fact!

I will say that one good thing about taking your Halloween trip near the end of October is that it will feel much more Halloween-ish then.  The decorations at DLR won't change -- except that the carved pumpkins at the Carnival/Ranch/Round-Up change all throughout the season -- but just the overall feeling in the air will be more Halloween-ish and it won't feel so odd seeing pumpkins everywhere, like it does in September!  

I just realized that I planned all or most of my Halloween fun for September (and by the way, it's supposed to be 100 degrees or above here in my area today and for the next couple of days, so Summer is not going away quietly), and October is pretty lacking in plans for me, even though the Halloween feeling is so much stronger in October!  So I have to do something to remedy that and plan some Halloween festivity for October too!




dtnrhi said:


> We are still on the fence about visiting just for a Halloween Party. We don't want it to be busy. After some thinking, I would imagine the party on September 27 (the first one) will be pretty busy, being the first one, and a Friday.
> 
> Are ride lines significantly shorter during the party? That is why I personally want to go. My little sister wants to trick or treat. Are the lines for this crazy?
> 
> Basically, I don't want to drive for five hours to get there... and wait in line after line. I thought that since the parties were an upcharge, it wouldn't be as busy. If the ride lines are still long, I don't see the advantage or reason to go. I get all the exclusives, but it would be a minimum of $500 for an evening in Disneyland and a hotel and meals.
> 
> Generally, I'd use that to extend our trip in November a day, but due to my college schedule, I can't. Another part to this is that my brother will not be going with us on this (November) trip due to sports. He'll be staying behind with family. I thought it would be nice to give him a day in Disneyland to "make up" for not going in Novemeber.
> 
> Basically, it comes down to how long the ride lines are... lol
> 
> Can somebody shed some light on this?



*dtnrhi --*

You're right that the 9/27 party will be quite busy, because it's a Friday and because it's the first night of the party.  There are still fewer people in Disneyland during the party than on a regular super-busy day, though.

I have seen some occasions in which the lines are very short or non-existent for certain rides, and very long for other rides at the party.  For example, Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy will still have quite a bit of a wait.

Some folks think that Disney oversells the tickets to the party.  It doesn't feel exclusive enough to me and I think they should sell fewer tickets.

I don't know how much light that sheds on anything, but hopefully it helps somewhat.


----------



## Doulanobles

Aloha fellow fanatics .  I am literally bursting with excitement at my trip coming up!!!! We will be there october 8-13 ( Hawai'i fall break) with that Tuesday-Friday in the parks and the Friday night Halloween party.  We've visited twice before, once the week before thanksgiving and once the second week of January.  Our first Halloween season! Chheeeeehooooo! 

Anyway, I realize it'll be more crowded than our previous visits, but am trying to get a sense of how much more.  I've heard touring plans has some data but some say its very unreliable??? We are celebrating my DD sweet 16 and its mostly a girls trip but my hubby is able to join us for one day, Friday 10/11.  He has a one park, one day ticket and a ticket for the party that night.  That was the best, cheapest plan we coukd think of!  The plan was to camp out at DcA until 4, then head to DL.  I'm just wondering if it'll be possible to ride much during that 4-7pm time span??? 

And as for the party, any advice (and apologies if it's been asked before ), on the order of things to hit at the party? I know the fireworks are at a fixed time and I imagine the parade is as well, but what about the other stuff? How many trick or treat lines are there? Should we do more than 1? What are the things we absolutely shouldn't miss??? My daugherr and the friend will probably be exploring on their own (teenagers ) but I want to have some sort of plan or order to things so we make the best use of our time, wait as little as possible , eat well and enjoy our last night in the park.

Mahalo nui for giving me a safe place to let out my not so hidden Disney dork side!


----------



## figment_jii

Doulanobles said:


> I'm just wondering if it'll be possible to ride much during that 4-7pm time span???



Aloha!  It depends on what you want to ride...the most popular rides will probably have lines, but the "smaller" rides are likely to be less busy.  I think you can probably get rides in, but it's not going to be "walk on" conditions.    On the flip side, you'll also start to see an increase in crowds over at DCA as folks who have hoppers, but not party tickets, begin to leave DL.



Doulanobles said:


> And as for the party, any advice (and apologies if it's been asked before ), on the order of things to hit at the party? I know the fireworks are at a fixed time and I imagine the parade is as well, but what about the other stuff? How many trick or treat lines are there? Should we do more than 1? What are the things we absolutely shouldn't miss???



No worries about asking questions that might have been asked already on this thread.  

Last year, the fireworks were at 9:30 pm (not to be missed!) and the Cavalcade was at 8:30 pm and 10:30 pm.  I _think_ those were the only scheduled/timed events during the party.

There is also a pair of ongoing Dance Parties with characters over at Rancho del Zocalo and Tomorrowland Terrace.  There are also lots of character meet and greet options.  The party is a good chance to meet characters (some less common ones).  

In terms of trick-or-treating, there are lots trails scattered throughout the park.  Last year, the map had 10 locations noted, but I recall seeing a few others that look like they were added at the last minute.  Most all fo the stations will have the same candy options...but it's still fun to go to as many as possible.  If nothing else, assuming it's there this year, check out the one in the Diamond Horseshoe building.    In any case, there is no shortage of locations to get candy!  I usually wait until the second half of the party to go trick-or-treating for two reasons: 1) because the lines tend to shorten as the night progresses, and 2) then I don't have to carry the candy around for as long.  My family of three ended up with close to 11 pounds of candy the first year we went...I've heard of folks leaving with 10+ pounds individually!

In terms of the rides, I don't spend much party time on the rides because they're the same during the day.  Haunted Mansion Holiday (HMH) and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy (SMGG) are pretty popular because they have their holiday overlay.  However, I would ride these during pre- or non-party hours because they'll eat up to much time during the party.  

Finally, it's not an activity per se, but it's fun to people watch during the party.  I've always seem some folks in very impressive costumes.  Lots of Disney characters...sometimes it's hard to tell the costumed CM from the Halloween party guest!  

Have fun!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> *rowan1813* --
> 
> Can you believe that, for some weird reason, I have never seen "Thriller"?  Or if I have, I have forgotten all about it.  As a child I watched "Outer Limits," "Alfred Hitchcock Presents," "Twilight Zone" and later, "Night Gallery" (the latter two I loved).  I have no recollection of ever watching "Thriller," though William Shatner was great in his 2 episodes of "Twilight Zone," so I'm sure I'd love the house full of mirrors as well.
> 
> I also used to love love love the cheesy old scary movies that ABC ran when I was a kid -- "Trilogy of Terror" (the original one, with Karen Black), "Let's Scare Jessica to Death," "The Initiation of Sarah" and "Don't Be Afraid of the Dark" (the original one, with Kim Darby), as well as the original "Stepford Wives."  "Westworld" and "Futureworld" were good too.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *For our Halloween-related TV enthusiasts (and I know that Goofy Mom loves the Halloween TV shows, as I do), this year on Travel Channel we will see the debut of two new shows (I just got this from the Television Without Pity site):*
> 
> *1.  Halloween Night Frights*  One-Hour Special
> Premieres Sunday, September 29 at 10:00 p.m. ET/PT
> 
> Its a heart-stopping spin through North Americas scariest Halloween-themed coaster parks. Americas beloved amusement parks by day transform into fright zones after dark, delivering the highest-octane Halloween thrills for adrenaline junkies. Whether its high-speed launches and stomach-lurching cobra rolls, or haunted graveyards and zombie assaults, each attraction featured in this one-hour special promises you the ride of your life! Produced by High Noon Entertainment with Travel Channels Sean McKnight as Executive Producer.
> 
> 
> *2.  Halloween Craziest*  One-Hour Special
> Premieres Sunday, October 13 at 10:00 p.m. ET/PT
> 
> This one-hour special features the most terrifying, extreme and absolute best of what Halloween has to offer. From Americas scariest, no-holds-barred haunted house in San Diego and a hair-raising coffin race in Colorado, to the ultimate custom body painting studio in Las Vegas and British Columbias pumpkin drop celebration, each destination is more frightening and fun than the last! Produced by High Noon Entertainment with Travel Channels Sean McKnight as Executive Producer.
> 
> 
> ​
> I will be all over those shows!  I love them!  My DVR is already full of Halloween and Christmas shows just like those!  "Halloween Craziest" is the 'sequel' to the previous "Halloween Crazy" and "Halloween Crazier."  (I will expect to see "Christmas Craziest" this holiday season too, as the "Crazy" and "Crazier" versions have aired in previous years!)
> 
> "Halloween Night Frights" might be airing in place of other Halloween shows that usually air, or in addition to it.
> 
> Bravo used to run the best mini-series every year for Halloween, titled "The 100 Scariest Movie Moments."  It was 5 parts, one hour each, and they counted down to number 1.  There were well-known movies and obscure movies in that countdown.  Bravo stopped running it and instead ran "Even Scarier Movie Moments," which was not as good and was only one hour or 90 minutes.  If you can ever find the original 5-part series with the countdown from 100 to #1, I highly recommend it!
> 
> ​



Whoop - whoop!! Thanks for the Travel channel info!! Definitely going to DVR those!

I'm going to have to search for "Thriller" on Netflix. I know "The Twilight Zone is there, watched one of those last night.

I remember 100 scariest movie moments! I think I was watching the last part, Pet Cemetery made the list in the top 10.  When Gage says "I wanna play wiff yooooooooouuu". super creepy!


----------



## pigby

Single digit dance for us today - 9 days to go (until we hit Hollywood just before we go to DLR)


----------



## Doulanobles

I am seriously struggling to figure out a costume for the Halloween party when we go (10/11).  Anybody have a good source for ideas of the DIY, budget conscious type??? Mahalo!


----------



## DisFam95

Doulanobles said:


> I am seriously struggling to figure out a costume for the Halloween party when we go (10/11).  Anybody have a good source for ideas of the DIY, budget conscious type??? Mahalo!



An absolute simple but still Disney is a Mouseketeer!  Get a white tshirt and put your name on it (or use the more iconic Annette or Cubby) and buy some mouse ears. This is my backup costume. I'm so busy w other stuff right now I have time to see anything so unless I piece something off the rack that's it. 

It especially looks good if a group does it. 

Good luck.


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Hey guys I'm gonna be at DLR the 17th to the 19th and unfortunately there will be no fireworks in DL those days but I hear Halloween time 2013 is going on. I know I will miss the actual Halloween party and that's ok I'm hitting up the WDW one. My question is what is there to do for the Halloween Time at DL? I know it is different that WDW as in there is a lot of daytime Halloween themed activities. I am getting excited. Hope you guys can help.


----------



## seobaina

Sherry E said:


> Yes -- if threads are deleted, then post counts will go down.
> w how much light that sheds on anything, but hopefully it helps somewhat.



Wait, I think I missed something. They delete trip reports? x


----------



## pudinhd

Party Like a Villain at the Disneyland Resort
Dive into the madness at Disneyland Park as you make way for Main Street, U.S.A. where you can dance the night away at "Party Like a Villain"a seriously naughty celebration taking place in Town Square. While there, soak up a series of nefarious sights as a seething selection of the most infamous Disney Characters make a series of appearances.

In dire need of a villainous outfit of your own? Cover your skin in the official "Unleash the Villains" tee, available while supplies last at the New Orleans Cart in Disneyland Park, as well as Tower Hotel Gifts in Disney California Adventure Park. And for a tasty tribute to the ominous occasion, give into a tempting trove of treatsincluding Spooky Kooky Gingerbread Cookies, Pumpkin Beignets and Eerie Green Frozen Lemonadeavailable at multiple locations around New Orleans Square.*

As the eve takes over the sky, join the river of souls in attendance at the Unleash the Villains Dance Party near the New Orleans Square Railroad Station. Scare up an unforgettable time as a spooky Station Master unleashes the evil evening in tandem with a collection of detestable Disney baddies, including the Evil Queen, Captain Hook, Dr. Facilier, Judge Frollo, Lady Tremaine and the Queen of Hearts.

A Scary Good Time You Won't Want to Miss
No matter where you celebrate, you're sure to enjoy a supremely villainous event. Wallow in this bit of Limited Time Magic while you can, unleashed for one night only on September 13, 2013!

*Different varieties of "Unleash the Villains" snacks and treats can be found as a series of locations at New Orleans Square, including:

    French Market  Fiery Meatloaf Sliders with Cajun House Chips and Grapes, Oreo Mousse Coffin Dessert and Haunted Mansion Holiday Souvenir Hot Mug
    Café Orleans  Pumpkin Beignets Served with Vanilla Cream Anglaise
    Royal Street Verandah  Pumpkin Fritters with Apple Cider Caramel Custard Dipping Sauce, Pumpkin Latte, Haunted Mansion Holiday Souvenir Hot Mug and Spooky Kooky Gingerbread Cookie
    Mint Julep Bar  Pumpkin Latte, Pumpkin Beignets, Haunted Mansion Holiday Souvenir Hot Mug and Spooky Kooky Gingerbread Cookie
    Frozen Lemonade Cart  Spooky Kooky Gingerbread Cookie
    New Orleans Square Popcorn Cart  Haunted Mansion Holiday Souvenir Popcorn Bucket
    Harbour Galley  Spooky Kooky Gingerbread Cookie

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/le...d-time-magic/unleash-villains-Friday-13-hour/


----------



## Kilala

I have been checking the tickets for the party to see what dates are selling out. Yesterday morning the site said the 4th of October was sold out it's the same this morining but, Last night I checked and it was not sold out. So the 4th might be sold out. I hope the 28th dosen't sell out by the 3rd of October.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Doulanobles said:


> I am seriously struggling to figure out a costume for the Halloween party when we go (10/11).  Anybody have a good source for ideas of the DIY, budget conscious type??? Mahalo!



You could get accessories and dress in plain clothes. For example: Black Cat pieces with a black tee and some leggings or a pencil skirt.  Now they have unicorn pieces and 80's pieces.  I used to do tiger pieces and do a sexy eye make up job.  I wore a plain colored tee and blue jeans.



Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hey guys I'm gonna be at DLR the 17th to the 19th and unfortunately there will be no fireworks in DL those days but I hear Halloween time 2013 is going on. I know I will miss the actual Halloween party and that's ok I'm hitting up the WDW one. My question is what is there to do for the Halloween Time at DL? I know it is different that WDW as in there is a lot of daytime Halloween themed activities. I am getting excited. Hope you guys can help.



On Main Street USA you're gonna find a bunch of pumpkins in the windows and landings, orange bunting, and a giant Mickey jack-o-lantern in town square in the same spot they put the huge christmas tree at Christmas time.  The hub will also have jack-o-lanterns for each of the lands at DL.

In Frontierland you'll find the Halloween tree and maybe the Dia de las Mortias display (it's been there for the last two or three years). And back in the Big Thunder Ranch there is the professional pumpkin carvers, and crafty Halloween stuff.

You'll find tons of merchandise in the bigger stores and a lot of the restaurants have specialty foods.

Jack Skellington takes over the HM and ghost invade Space Mountain.

All of the above are included with park admition (you'll have to pay for any merchandise you want to take home and food you'd like to try of course.)


----------



## figment_jii

seobaina said:


> Wait, I think I missed something. They delete trip reports? x



No, not necessarily, threads stay archived for a very long time.  Sherry E's Trip Report hit the maximum allowable page limit.

*Sherry E* - I've been toying with the idea of re-posting my comparison between MNSSHP and MHP (maybe update for 2012) on this thread.  Do you think that would be to confusing to folks because this a thread focused on DLR's Halloween (we don't want them thinking that the Headless Horseman rides at DLR!)?



Kilala said:


> I have been checking the tickets for the party to see what dates are selling out. Yesterday morning the site said the 4th of October was sold out it's the same this morining but, Last night I checked and it was not sold out. So the 4th might be sold out. I hope the 28th dosen't sell out by the 3rd of October.



The 4th makes some sense to me because it's the Friday of Gay Days weekend.  I remember being at DLR during on of the Gay Day weekends and the crowds were large.  So, I think that would cause an increase in MHP attendance as well.   I am seeing that the 4th is sold on at Disneyland.com today.  I would guess that the first party will sell out next.


----------



## Sherry E

seobaina said:


> Wait, I think I missed something. They delete trip reports? x



*seobaina -*

 You missed something.  No -- Trip Reports are never deleted unless there is a problem with them or unless there is a specific reason (like if the OP asks us to delete it, we will).  I deleted my own TR thread -- it had been active for 5 years; it had more views than any other TR thread in the Disneyland TR forum; I spent a lot of time on it, writing and posting photos; it was at the 250-page limit so it would have to be closed/locked anyway...and, I just had reasons for deleting it (rather than simply closing it) so I did.

Your TR and any others are in no danger!  We don't even delete threads when they hit the page limit -- we simply close them.  I just deleted my own.


​
I was on the Disney Parks Blog last night, reading about the Halloween version of the Mad T Party at DCA, and I submitted a comment underneath that Blog, but it has not appeared yet (as of this morning, when I last checked and saw only 3 comments).

I am interested in seeing this Mad T Party Halloween thing, but the Villains thing is at night and the MHP is at night -- so my next 2 DLR visits for Halloween Time would not be conducive to seeing the Mad T Party.  Hmmm... What to do, what to do...


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> I am interested in seeing this Mad T Party Halloween thing, but the Villains thing is at night and the MHP is at night -- so my next 2 DLR visits for Halloween Time would not be conducive to seeing the Mad T Party.  Hmmm... What to do, what to do...



I also noticed that DL is doing an AP viewing of Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas that night.  It's at 7:00 pm and 9:00 pm at the Muppets theater in CA.  I thought that was very interesting...


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> *Sherry E* - I've been toying with the idea of re-posting my comparison between MNSSHP and MHP (maybe update for 2012) on this thread.  Do you think that would be to confusing to folks because this a thread focused on DLR's Halloween (we don't want them thinking that the Headless Horseman rides at DLR!)?



*figment_jii -*

Well, it wouldn't hurt to share it here as well -- there are certainly WDW Halloween vets who would be interested to read the comparison between the two parties if they are headed to the MHP at some point soon.

Maybe you can put something at the top of the post in big, bold letters that clearly states it is a comparison of the two parties' differences, for WDW vets who are planning to attend the MHP and want to know what to expect.  Hopefully that would alleviate the confusion (I see what you mean about how folks could get confused if they just quickly glanced and saw "Headless Horseman" or "grave diggers" and thought that those things were happening at the MHP as well.)


----------



## figment_jii

pudinhd said:


> I also noticed that DL is doing an AP viewing of Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas that night.  It's at 7:00 pm and 9:00 pm at the Muppets theater in CA.  I thought that was very interesting...



Is it only for Friday the 13th?


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> Is it only for Friday the 13th?



Yep!!

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/nightmare-before-christmas-for-passholders/


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> Yep!!
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/nightmare-before-christmas-for-passholders/



*pudinhd --*

It sounds like Disney is trying to make some sort of attempt at bringing back more Halloween into DCA, but until I see actual decorations back in that park I won't be 100% satisfied!  They need to get at least one daily Halloween PhotoPass spot set up in DCA (other than Duffy).  Something near the front of the park, like the Mickey pumpkin in DL.  They need to put decorations up on BVS and in CL!

By the way, thank you for posting that info about the merchandise and treats on 9/13 above.  I was especially intrigued by the "Pumpkin Fritters with Apple Cider Caramel Custard Dipping Sauce."  I'm not a big pumpkin flavor person -- I like the look of pumpkins and the smell of pumpkin pie more than I like the taste, but for some reason those fritters sound delicious!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> It sounds like Disney is trying to make some sort of attempt at bringing back more Halloween into DCA, but until I see actual decorations back in that park I won't be 100% satisfied!  They need to get at least one daily Halloween PhotoPass spot set up in DCA (other than Duffy).  Something near the front of the park, like the Mickey pumpkin in DL.  They need to put decorations up on BVS and in CL!
> 
> By the way, thank you for posting that info about the merchandise and treats on 9/13 above.  I was especially intrigued by the "Pumpkin Fritters with Apple Cider Caramel Custard Dipping Sauce."  I'm not a big pumpkin flavor person -- I like the look of pumpkins and the smell of pumpkin pie more than I like the taste, but for some reason those fritters sound delicious!



I was actually wondering if they were trying to almost draw people away from the DL Villains event...  The start of the Mad T Party Halloween-style and the movie on the same night just seemed interesting timing.  The Mad T Party makes more sense because it's the start of the season, I guess.  But, it seems like the LTM AP events are almost always on a weekday.  It's finally a weekend event, but I don't want to miss even a moment of the Villains to see the movie.  

You are welcome!!  I hope it's helpful for everyone!  I wanted more specific details about the Villains night, but I guess we'll figure it out while we are there!


----------



## figment_jii

Every year there are a few people who ask about the differences between Disneyland's Mickey's Halloween Party (MHP) and Disney World's Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (MNSSHP).  I was lucky enough to go to both parties in 2011 and 2012 and posted a short comparison between the two.  Everything is subjective, of course, but I tried to provide mostly information and keep the opinion to a minimum goodvibes).

While some of the elements between the two parties are fairly similar, to me the parties felt very different.  Both were a lot of fun and I can't wait to go again (to both, alas it'll probably be in 2014 instead of 2013).  

*Parade*: As many have said, *WDW*'s Boo-To-You parade is much more elaborate than *DLR*'s Cavalcade.  Prior to the *WDW* parade, the Headless Horseman rides the parade route.  It's really cool!  I love the Haunted Mansion sequence in Boo-To-You (the dancers with the shovels are amazing).  The *DLR* cavalcade is cute, with lots of characters in costume and some floats.
*WDW's MNSSHP*




*DLR's MHP*





*Fireworks*: In this case, both shows are really good.  *DLR*'s Halloween Screams has Zero flying (in place of Tinkerbell or Dumbo), but he's really neat.  Jack Skellington is the host, so if you're a Nightmare fan, that should be a treat.  I don't think anyone flies during *WDW*'s HalloWishes, but they make really cool use of the castle and "surround fireworks".  Some of the music is the same between the two shows.
*WDW's MNSSHP*




*DLR's MHP*





*Trick-or-Treating*: *WDW* has treat stations with one or two big treat trail.  *DLR* has almost entirely treat trails (multiple treat stations along the path).  In both cases, the trick-or-treating is pretty popular first thing at the party and tends to be more manageable by the second half.  The treats themselves seemed pretty similar.
*WDW's MNSSHP*




*DLR's MHP*





*Dance Parties*: *WDW* and *DLR* both have character dance parties, which can be fun if you like to do that.  I think they're nearly in the same places: Tomorrowland and Frontierland.

*Castle Forecourt Show*: *WDW* has a Villains Mix n Mingle show on the castle forecourt stage.  Afterwards the villains come down and do photo ops with guests.  It's a great chance to get photos with Maleficent, Jafar, and other villains.  *DLR* doesn't have anything quite like this, although I did see some villains at the character meet and greets near Small World or the Main Street Hub.
*WDW's MNSSHP*





*Character Meet and Greets*: Both parties have a lot of character meet and greets.  You'll find some "rare" characters out and about.  The most popular characters at *WDW* seem to be the Seven Dwarves, Jack Sparrow, and (this year, most likely) Jack Skellington and Sally.  Both Jack Sparrow and Jack and Sally are out at *DLR*'s as well.  I have to say that Jack Sparrow has a much cooler location at *DLR*; in front of the Columbia with the "fog" coming off of the Rivers of America.
The Columbia at *DLR*:





*Rides*: At both parks, most of the big rides are open during the party. The lines are generally not walk on at either party.  *DLR* has Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.  Both are the same during the day time.  None of the rides at *WDW* have a Halloween overlay, however, the CMs at the Haunted Mansion often enhance their costumes for the party hours.

*Food*: In both parks not all of the food venues remain open during the party.  If you want to eat, I'd grab dinner before the party starts!  Be sure to check out any special Halloween-themed items.  The popular Jack Skellington coffin was available at both *WDW* and *DLR*.
*DLR*





*Other Atmosphere*: There is a lot of Halloween-inspired atmosphere at both parks during the party.  At *DLR* there are the Cadaver Dan's that perform on the Rivers of America and ghostly projects on the ground and buildings (including Small World).  Over at *WDW* there is a ghostly Southern Belle in front oft he Haunted Mansion, along with projections on the ground and buildings.
*DLR's MHP*





*Guests*: At both parties you'll find a mixture of costumed and non-costumed guests.  It's a good enough mix that you won't feel out of place either way!

[Opinion: Overall, I liked both parties. *WDW*'s party was much "bigger" in some ways (e.g., parade), but *DLR*'s party was also very well done.]

This is a link to Allears website for DLR's Mickey's Halloween Party:http://allears.net/dlr/tp/dl/mhp.htm

And the link to Allears website for WDW's MNSSHP: http://allears.net/tp/mk/mnssh.htm


----------



## Kilala

I can't wait!!! 24 more days untill I go to WDW.  I will post my pictures from MNSSHP here as wells as the MMNSSHP thread. I'm taking a photoshoot in my Lily costume and my Demeter this weekend. I will do it in the house with the AC on. It's so hot and humid here in Orange.


----------



## Lucrezia

Went to Walgreens & one other store today... _lots_ of Halloween / fall stuff out already!  I saw a ton of festive decor and seasonal candy at both. Yay! The holidays can't get here fast enough...


----------



## DharmaLou

Sherry E said:


> By the way, thank you for posting that info about the merchandise and treats on 9/13 above.  I was especially intrigued by the "Pumpkin Fritters with Apple Cider Caramel Custard Dipping Sauce."  I'm not a big pumpkin flavor person -- I like the look of pumpkins and the smell of pumpkin pie more than I like the taste, but for some reason those fritters sound delicious!



Oh man, those sound AWESOME! Too bad we'll be there on October 13th, not September 13th!


----------



## Susie63

I picked up our little goodies for DD to hand out to little ones who aren't having a magical time. Flashing pumpkins and little credit card sized Halloween doodle pads with a marker. I love the dollar store. Major sewing weekend. Less than 3 weeks to go


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I searched  Netflix for that Thriller TV show mentioned a couple pages back. There are two versions. The older one is hosted by Boris Karloff and it is dated 1960, apparently William Shatner was not a big TV star at the time as it lists him as "soon-to-be star". They describe it as "began as an anthology of crime dramas and mysteries but later morphed into chilling tales of the supernatural and gothic horror"

The second one started in 1973 taking cues from "Alfred Hitchcock Presents" and "The Twight Zone" is packed with stars like Donna Mills, Bob Hoskins, Helen Mirren, Hayley Mills and Stephen Rea. 

Netflix only has one season of the later series, not sure if there is more than one. Its not streaming for either series. I've added the newer one to my queue.


----------



## Sherry E

*figment_jii* -- 

Great write-up/breakdown of the differences between MNSSHP and the MHP!  Thank you for posting it here.  I'm sure it will be a lot of help.





Lucrezia said:


> Went to Walgreens & one other store today... _lots_ of Halloween / fall stuff out already!  I saw a ton of festive decor and seasonal candy at both. Yay! The holidays can't get here fast enough...



*Lucrezia --*

Well, you know my opinion on that!  I agree!  It's been anywhere from 95 - 100 degrees here, with some humidity, every day for a while.  It finally 'dropped' to something like 91 degrees and still feels miserable.  It's not even cool at night where I am.  We've been well above average.  Next week it is supposed to drop to somewhere around 81 degrees (below average) in the first few days.  I'm not sure about the temperature on 9/13 but it had better be reasonable!  It's way too hot for almost-Fall!




DharmaLou said:


> Oh man, those sound AWESOME! Too bad we'll be there on October 13th, not September 13th!



*DharmaLou --*

As I was looking over that list that pudinhd posted earlier I realized that some of those items are usually available through the entire Halloween Time season.  I am thinking (guessing? hoping?) that those treats are just being given some catchy names and possibly different packaging for 9/13, but will still be available all season long in their usual forms.




Susie63 said:


> I picked up our little goodies for DD to hand out to little ones who aren't having a magical time. Flashing pumpkins and little credit card sized Halloween doodle pads with a marker. I love the dollar store. Major sewing weekend. Less than 3 weeks to go



*Susie63 --*

What a great idea!  The kids will love those.

The dollar store is great for so many things, isn't it?  There is a 99 Cents Only store near where I am and it is great!  It has so much good stuff in it -- not only things that people would expect like unknown brands and banged up packages, but well-known brands, fruits and vegetables, etc.  Every now and then they even have good dinnerware or mugs and things in stock.  Plus, for every significant holiday they sell the little knick knacks such as you described.  It is really a treasure trove of wonderful discoveries -- the only problem I have with the store is that it is always so crowded and the aisles are packed with people.




Goofy_Mom said:


> I searched  Netflix for that Thriller TV show mentioned a couple pages back. There are two versions. The older one is hosted by Boris Karloff and it is dated 1960, apparently William Shatner was not a big TV star at the time as it lists him as "soon-to-be star". They describe it as "began as an anthology of crime dramas and mysteries but later morphed into chilling tales of the supernatural and gothic horror"
> 
> The second one started in 1973 taking cues from "Alfred Hitchcock Presents" and "The Twight Zone" is packed with stars like Donna Mills, Bob Hoskins, Helen Mirren, Hayley Mills and Stephen Rea.
> 
> Netflix only has one season of the later series, not sure if there is more than one. Its not streaming for either series. I've added the newer one to my queue.



*Goofy_Mom --*

You know, I finally saw one episode of "Thriller" the other night (from 1960, and in black & white).  It airs in the wee hours every day on MEtv, usually somewhere around when "Night Gallery" airs.

I won't judge an entire series on just one episode, but the one episode I saw of "Thriller" was boring and annoying.  There was an annoying kid running around getting into mischief, his annoying father and the mom who was trying to reason with both of them.

Part of the problem with the show is that it is one hour.  It dragged on too long in that one hour.  Too much talking and too many slow scenes, and then too many scenes with the precocious son.

The reason why "Twilight Zone" and "Night Gallery" worked so well is that Rod Serling's storytelling abilities fit nicely into a 30-minute time slot, and there was even room for the inevitable twist at the end of every episode to wrap things up and leave us surprised.  Nothing ever dragged for too long.  There were some one-hour "Twilight Zone" episodes (like the one in the wax museum, for example) and those did seem a bit slower as well.  

That was always the problem I had with "Outer Limits" and "Alfred Hitchcock Presents" too - they were one hour, and if the plot of the episode was not totally enthralling it dragged.

So I will give "Thriller" another chance if I find an episode that has a plot I am interested in, but the one I saw was not enough to lure me in.  I think I might like the 1973 version of the shoe a bit better.

The "Night Gallery" movie (upon which the TV series was ultimately based), which starred Roddy McDowell and Joan Crawford (and her segment was directed by Steven Spielberg, if I recall correctly), was great.  I highly recommend that if you haven't seen it.  There was a creepy story about a painting that kept changing every time Roddy McDowall looked at it.  I love storylines in which things come to life that shouldn't come to life, such as paintings, statues, dolls, wax figures, mannequins, puppets, etc.!!


----------



## I❤MICKEY

figment_jii said:


> Every year there are a few people who ask about the differences between Disneyland's Mickey's Halloween Party (MHP) and Disney World's Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (MNSSHP).  I was lucky enough to go to both parties in 2011 and 2012 and posted a short comparison between the two.  Everything is subjective, of course, but I tried to provide mostly information and keep the opinion to a minimum goodvibes).
> 
> While some of the elements between the two parties are fairly similar, to me the parties felt very different.  Both were a lot of fun and I can't wait to go again (to both, alas it'll probably be in 2014 instead of 2013).
> 
> Parade: As many have said, WDW's Boo-To-You parade is much more elaborate than DLR's Cavalcade.  Prior to the WDW parade, the Headless Horseman rides the parade route.  It's really cool!  I love the Haunted Mansion sequence in Boo-To-You (the dancers with the shovels are amazing).  The DLR cavalcade is cute, with lots of characters in costume and some floats.
> WDW's MNSSHP
> 
> DLR's MHP
> 
> Fireworks: In this case, both shows are really good.  DLR's Halloween Screams has Zero flying (in place of Tinkerbell or Dumbo), but he's really neat.  Jack Skellington is the host, so if you're a Nightmare fan, that should be a treat.  I don't think anyone flies during WDW's HalloWishes, but they make really cool use of the castle and "surround fireworks".  Some of the music is the same between the two shows.
> WDW's MNSSHP
> 
> DLR's MHP
> 
> Trick-or-Treating: WDW has treat stations with one or two big treat trail.  DLR has almost entirely treat trails (multiple treat stations along the path).  In both cases, the trick-or-treating is pretty popular first thing at the party and tends to be more manageable by the second half.  The treats themselves seemed pretty similar.
> DLR's MHP
> 
> Dance Parties: WDW and DLR both have character dance parties, which can be fun if you like to do that.  I think they're nearly in the same places: Tomorrowland and Frontierland.
> 
> Castle Forecourt Show: WDW has a Villains Mix n Mingle show on the castle forecourt stage.  Afterwards the villains come down and do photo ops with guests.  It's a great chance to get photos with Maleficent, Jafar, and other villains.  DLR doesn't have anything quite like this, although I did see some villains at the character meet and greets near Small World or the Main Street Hub.
> WDW's MNSSHP
> 
> Character Meet and Greets: Both parties have a lot of character meet and greets.  You'll find some "rare" characters out and about.  The most popular characters at WDW seem to be the Seven Dwarves, Jack Sparrow, and (this year, most likely) Jack Skellington and Sally.  Both Jack Sparrow and Jack and Sally are out at DLR's as well.  I have to say that Jack Sparrow has a much cooler location at DLR; in front of the Columbia with the "fog" coming off of the Rivers of America.
> The Columbia at DLR:
> 
> Rides: At both parks, most of the big rides are open during the party. The lines are generally not walk on at either party.  DLR has Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.  Both are the same during the day time.  None of the rides at WDW have a Halloween overlay, however, the CMs at the Haunted Mansion often enhance their costumes for the party hours.
> 
> Food: In both parks not all of the food venues remain open during the party.  If you want to eat, I'd grab dinner before the party starts!  Be sure to check out any special Halloween-themed items.  The popular Jack Skellington coffin was available at both WDW and DLR.
> DLR
> 
> Other Atmosphere: There is a lot of Halloween-inspired atmosphere at both parks during the party.  At DLR there are the Cadaver Dan's that perform on the Rivers of America and ghostly projects on the ground and buildings (including Small World).  Over at WDW there is a ghostly Southern Belle in front oft he Haunted Mansion, along with projections on the ground and buildings.
> DLR's MHP
> 
> Guests: At both parties you'll find a mixture of costumed and non-costumed guests.  It's a good enough mix that you won't feel out of place either way!
> 
> [Opinion: Overall, I liked both parties. WDW's party was much "bigger" in some ways (e.g., parade), but DLR's party was also very well done.]
> 
> This is a link to Allears website for DLR's Mickey's Halloween Party:http://allears.net/dlr/tp/dl/mhp.htm
> 
> And the link to Allears website for WDW's MNSSHP: http://allears.net/tp/mk/mnssh.htm



Thank you for sharing. We attended DL MHP last year and will be in WDW for MNSSHP this year so I really appreciated the comparison.

Now in just hoping my boys will be able to stay awake. Hoping the time difference works to our advantage in Florida.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> *Goofy_Mom --*
> 
> You know, I finally saw one episode of "Thriller" the other night (from 1960, and in black & white).  It airs in the wee hours every day on MEtv, usually somewhere around when "Night Gallery" airs.
> 
> I won't judge an entire series on just one episode, but the one episode I saw of "Thriller" was boring and annoying.  There was an annoying kid running around getting into mischief, his annoying father and the mom who was trying to reason with both of them.
> 
> Part of the problem with the show is that it is one hour.  It dragged on too long in that one hour.  Too much talking and too many slow scenes, and then too many scenes with the precocious son.
> 
> The reason why "Twilight Zone" and "Night Gallery" worked so well is that Rod Serling's storytelling abilities fit nicely into a 30-minute time slot, and there was even room for the inevitable twist at the end of every episode to wrap things up and leave us surprised.  Nothing ever dragged for too long.  There were some one-hour "Twilight Zone" episodes (like the one in the wax museum, for example) and those did seem a bit slower as well.
> 
> That was always the problem I had with "Outer Limits" and "Alfred Hitchcock Presents" too - they were one hour, and if the plot of the episode was not totally enthralling it dragged.
> 
> So I will give "Thriller" another chance if I find an episode that has a plot I am interested in, but the one I saw was not enough to lure me in.  I think I might like the 1973 version of the shoe a bit better.
> 
> The "Night Gallery" movie (upon which the TV series was ultimately based), which starred Roddy McDowell and Joan Crawford (and her segment was directed by Steven Spielberg, if I recall correctly), was great.  I highly recommend that if you haven't seen it.  There was a creepy story about a painting that kept changing every time Roddy McDowall looked at it.  I love storylines in which things come to life that shouldn't come to life, such as paintings, statues, dolls, wax figures, mannequins, puppets, etc.!!




I didn't see "Night Gallery" in the "might me interested" section that pops up after you put a DVD in the queue, I'll have to look it up.  I did, however, see that there are a couple newer "Twilight Zones" dated the 80's and 2002.  It seems that the most popular ones were re-done with "current" stars. Those aren't streaming either, I may have to add those.  My queue is 14 discs deep right now. In between my Netflix arrivals, I have to watch my Halloween season movies. And somehow I have to take care of my family lol


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> I didn't see "Night Gallery" in the "might me interested" section that pops up after you put a DVD in the queue, I'll have to look it up.  I did, however, see that there are a couple newer "Twilight Zones" dated the 80's and 2002.  It seems that the most popular ones were re-done with "current" stars. Those aren't streaming either, I may have to add those.  My queue is 14 discs deep right now. In between my Netflix arrivals, I have to watch my Halloween season movies. And somehow I have to take care of my family lol



*Goofy_Mom --*

Take care of your family?  When Halloween is a-comin'?  No way!  Just kidding, of course!

I will say that I am usually not a big black & white TV show or movie person, but the old *Twilight Zone* is much, much, much better than the TZ from the '80s and beyond.  The newer episodes don't even compare.  The two William Shatner episodes of TZ -- with the creepy fortune telling machine and the one on the plane, where he keeps seeing the monster on the wing -- are reason enough why the old _Twilight Zone_ far surpasses the newer version.  Then there is Talky Tina (or is it Talking Tina?) -- the killer doll.  And the episode where the plane breaks the sound barrier and ends up going back in time... There are so, so, so many great episodes of the old TZ -- I cannot even remember one great episode of the newer TZ.

*Night Gallery* was late '60s/early '70s cheesy outfits and hair, and spooky goodness!  There was a hideous evil doll... a giant squeaking spider... a nasty witch (Aunt Ada)... a voodoo doll... a Druid statue that came to life to torment Bill Bixby... all kinds of terrible things in that series.  

The _Night Gallery_ movie preceded the series and one of the stories was about Roddy McDowall's character, who owns/inherits this painting.  Every time he looks at the painting something in it has changed, and soon he sees an eerie figure in the painting (like a figure of death) walking up to a door -- which is HIS door, in his house!!  And then he hears a knock!


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Halloween has UN-officially started, I was at the resort earlier today and here are a few pictures






















They have Halloween merchandise in all the shops, and themed Minnie Mouse ears. 

I really wish I was able to take more photos, but my husband does Disney commando and DD was a little cranky since it was HOT !!!!!  






Can't wait till Friday the 13th


----------



## pudinhd

Pinup Mommy said:


> Halloween has UN-officially started, I was at the resort earlier today and here are a few pictures
> 
> Can't wait till Friday the 13th



Yay!!!  Thanks for sharing the pictures!!  I can't wait until Friday, either!!


----------



## Kiwigirls

Pinup Mommy said:
			
		

> Halloween has UN-officially started, I was at the resort earlier today and here are a few pictures
> 
> They have Halloween merchandise in all the shops, and themed Minnie Mouse ears.
> 
> I really wish I was able to take more photos, but my husband does Disney commando and DD was a little cranky since it was HOT !!!!!
> 
> Can't wait till Friday the 13th



Thanks for the pictures Pinup Mommy! Love the Mickey & Minnie figures!!! Getting so excited for this trip.


----------



## Kilala

Pinup Mommy said:


> Halloween has UN-officially started, I was at the resort earlier today and here are a few pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have Halloween merchandise in all the shops, and themed Minnie Mouse ears.
> 
> I really wish I was able to take more photos, but my husband does Disney commando and DD was a little cranky since it was HOT !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait till Friday the 13th



Nice pictures. This makes me more excited for MHP!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*I just want to be sure that everyone knows (in case this is your first time visiting Disneyland for the Halloween Time season) that the first photo above that Pinup Mommy posted (of Mickey, Minnie and Donald with the pumpkins)^^^ is actually not in the parks anywhere. It is located only along the tram path, and it will be on your right-hand side if you're heading to the parks from the Mickey & Friends parking lot, or on your left hand side on the way back.  There are also little ghost figures along the tram path.

This tram path display is one of the most annoying things to me -- annoying because it is soooo cute, and yet it is hard to get a shot of it when you're traveling in the tram.  You have to have your camera aimed and ready to go as you are passing the display, and if you don't know where exactly along the path it is you can miss it (which is why you so rarely see any photos of it). Also, if you are not taking the tram for any reason you will miss the display. I really think that the Halloween tram path display should be moved to one of the parks where more people can enjoy it.

There are some DIS'ers who have managed to successfully get photos of this tram display and also of the little ghosts on the side of the path, but it is tricky.  One person suggested that you could go up to one of the levels of the Mickey & Friends lot and try to get photos of at least the Mickey/Minnie/Donald part of the display from above.


Anyway, thanks, Pinup Mommy, for the report and sneak peek pictures!  I think that the turnstile character pumpkins will be up by tomorrow or Tuesday, and the giant Mickey pumpkin in Town Square will probably be up by Thursday.

I'll be there all day on 9/13, on a mad photo spree!

P.S.  I cannot WAIT to try one of the gingerbread zombies!!!!!!*


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:


> I just want to be sure that everyone knows (in case this is your first time visiting Disneyland for the Halloween Time season) that the first photo above that Pinup Mommy posted (of Mickey, Minnie and Donald with the pumpkins)^^^ is actually not in the parks anywhere. It is located only along the tram path, and it will be on your right-hand side if you're heading to the parks from the Mickey & Friends parking lot, or on your left hand side on the way back.  There are also little ghost figures along the tram path.
> 
> This tram path display is one of the most annoying things to me -- annoying because it is soooo cute, and yet it it is hard to get a shot of it when you're traveling in the tram.  You have to have your camera aimed and ready to go as you are passing the display, and if you don't know where exactly along the path it is you can miss it (which is why you so rarely see any photos of it). Also, if you are not taking the tram for any reason you will miss the display. I really think that the Halloween tram path display should be moved to one of the parks where more people can enjoy it.
> 
> There are some DIS'ers who have managed to successfully get photos of this tram display and also of the little ghosts on the side of the path, but it is tricky.  One person suggested that you could go up to one of the levels of the Mickey & Friends lot and try to get photos of at least the Mickey/Minnie/Donald part of the display from above.
> 
> Anyway, thanks, Pinup Mommy, for the report and sneak peek pictures!  I think that the turnstile character pumpkins will be up by tomorrow or Tuesday, and the giant Mickey pumpkin in Town Square will probably be up by Thursday.
> 
> I'll be there all day on 9/13, on a mad photo spree!
> 
> P.S.  I cannot WAIT to try one of the gingerbread zombies!!!!!!




I was surprised and excited to see the "tram decor",  I snapped the picture with my phone that is why it a bit blurry , I also had a picture of the ghosts but I accidentally deleted why uploading on to Instagram... UGH! 

I will be there on Friday too, if you see a gal dresses like it is still Dapper Day it maybe me... Lol


----------



## Sherry E

Pinup Mommy said:


> I was surprised and excited to see the "tram decor",  I snapped the picture with my phone that is why it a bit blurry , I also had a picture of the ghosts but I accidentally deleted why uploading on to Instagram... UGH!
> 
> I will be there on Friday too, if you see a gal dresses like it is still Dapper Day it maybe me... Lol



*Pinup Mommy --*

I haven't even attempted to get a shot of any part of that display -- neither the ghosts nor Mickey/Minnie/Donald -- because, even though I have the advantage of knowing that it is coming up (unlike people who are experiencing their very first Halloween Time tram ride), I can never seem to get my camera poised and ready to snap when I pass it, and the tram doesn't seem to be going slowly enough.  I know that my sad attempts would turn into a blurry mess.  

The other thing that is key is to try to make sure to sit on the side of the tram that will pass the display, depending on whether you are coming from or heading to Mickey & Friends, and sit all the way at the end of the row (with no one blocking the view).  That is not easy to pull off, so my hat is off to anyone who tries to get those shots!

I wish that Disney would just move that darn tram display into one of the parks.  There has to be somewhere they can put it so that more people can see it and get photos.  I feel like it is going to waste where it is now -- and it makes no sense, because they don't have a display along the tram path for the holiday season, from what I recall.  Why have one there for Halloween Time and not the holidays?

Disney should also take all of the smaller candy corn pieces that used to be part of Candy Corn Acres in DCA (back in the old days) and plop them along the tram path (where the little ghosts are now).  They used to hang from the Golden Gate Bridge, from the palm trees and from the various bushes in the area.  Just stick the candy corn in the foliage so it looks like it is growing along the tram route. 

I totally forgot about Dapper Day!  I keep overlooking the fact that September has a whole first half to it that is not part of Halloween Time (even though decorations are up and merchandise is out).  I only think of Halloween when I think of September at DLR now! 

I guess it's kind of like how people view the holiday season (in or out of DLR) -- even if certain holidays don't start until specific dates, and even if DLR's holiday season doesn't begin until a certain date, the fact that the merchandise is out early, many of the decorations are up early, and some of the treats are even sold early throws everything off and makes it seem like the season is starting even earlier than the official season start date!  (Not that I mind at all -- I love it!)

To that end, I see pictures of Halloween things up and out way in advance of when Halloween Time is starting (merchandise began to appear in DLR shops last month, I think) and it seems like it's already Halloween Time.  So I lose sight of anything else happening in September!


----------



## abent

I ordered out party tickets a few hours ago for Oct. 15th.  I feel so excited and lucky to be able to take my girls (daughter and grand daughters) trick or treating at Disneyland!! 
Can someone remind me of the seasonal treats to look forward to? I haven't been at Halloween in a couple years!


----------



## Sherry E

abent said:


> I ordered out party tickets a few hours ago for Oct. 15th.  I feel so excited and lucky to be able to take my girls (daughter and grand daughters) trick or treating at Disneyland!!
> Can someone remind me of the seasonal treats to look forward to? I haven't been at Halloween in a couple years!



*abent -*

Yay! You'll have a great time.  Trick or treating in Disneyland is so much fun!

Here is a post - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=48562092&postcount=1327 - that will help remind you of the wonderful treats.  Between Disney's blog, the Unplugged blog and the Disney Food Blog you can get a great overview of Halloween Time goodies.  We talked about treats on last year's Unplugged Call-In show too.

I find that certain things return every year -- the gingerbread men with mouse ears (this year there will also be gingerbread zombies); the pumpkin raisin muffin with the pumpkin Mickey on top; assorted Halloween Time apples; pumpkin beignets, pumpkin fudge, a demitasse dessert in a pumpkin character mug, etc.


----------



## Diszona

Just something I wanted to mention for anyone wanting to go to the MHP on the 4th.  Even though it says sold out on the website, if you call the Reservation and Tickets line there may still be a few available (at least there were some last week).  I had called just to see if there was a chance some may come available later (the 4th is the only night we can go so I couldn't just pick another night) and to my surprise they said there were still a few available.  I don't know if any are still left for that date but I thought others might want to know when other nights are sold out.


----------



## Lucrezia

Trent's little sister's friend is going to be at one of the MHPs we're going to! I just got this picture of her costume and I think its so adorable.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Diszona said:


> Just something I wanted to mention for anyone wanting to go to the MHP on the 4th.  Even though it says sold out on the website, if you call the Reservation and Tickets line there may still be a few available (at least there were some last week).  I had called just to see if there was a chance some may come available later (the 4th is the only night we can go so I couldn't just pick another night) and to my surprise they said there were still a few available.  I don't know if any are still left for that date but I thought others might want to know when other nights are sold out.



This doesn't surprise me in the least--thanks for posting.


----------



## DancingK

As a newbie passholder I have a question 

When I was trying to decide what pass to sign up for I asked a lot of questions, on here and mostly to the people on the AP customer service line... the biggest pull to the 'Premium' pass was it's no blackout dates.

During my conversations I asked if it was definitely no block out, nothing I'd need to pay for 'Even Christmas Day ? etc etc' to which they all said nope nothing blocked out.

I understand this is an event but I'm sure CS should have mentioned it ?

That aside, I'm a little bummed they weren't completely honest but I now I have some questions 

How does the park differ between before 7pm and after 7pm when the event starts ?

If I had a ticket for the Halloween event but went into DL during the daytime - would I have to leave the park and re enter ?

Silly questions but - is it worth the extra money ? 

xoxo


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Lucrezia said:


> Trent's little sister's friend is going to be at one of the MHPs we're going to! I just got this picture of her costume and I think its so adorable.



Thats such a cute costume!! I'm jealous. LOL


----------



## Goofy_Mom

DancingK said:


> As a newbie passholder I have a question
> 
> When I was trying to decide what pass to sign up for I asked a lot of questions, on here and mostly to the people on the AP customer service line... the biggest pull to the 'Premium' pass was it's no blackout dates.
> 
> During my conversations I asked if it was definitely no block out, nothing I'd need to pay for 'Even Christmas Day ? etc etc' to which they all said nope nothing blocked out.
> 
> I understand this is an event but I'm sure CS should have mentioned it ?
> 
> That aside, I'm a little bummed they weren't completely honest but I now I have some questions
> 
> How does the park differ between before 7pm and after 7pm when the event starts ?
> 
> If I had a ticket for the Halloween event but went into DL during the daytime - would I have to leave the park and re enter ?
> 
> Silly questions but - is it worth the extra money ?
> 
> xoxo



No, you don't have to leave the park. There will be an area to check into for the party. Many people will rent a locker to put their costume stuff in till it's time to change.

"Is it worth it" is a matter of personal opinion. To me, absolutely! I'm a big Halloween fan! Being able to dress up and go trick or treating in Disneyland is an awesome experience! The fireworks ars fantastic, the atmosphere is great! 

You can enjoy a lot of Halloween stuff without a party ticket,though. All the major decorations are out all season long (they do bring out some temporary ones for the party). Most of the food and merchandise are also available to regular park guest as is the Halloween round up, Jack's take over of the HM and the ghosts invasion of Space Mountain.

do some youtube viewing. Search "Disneyland Halloween Party". Sometimes youtube will through in Disney World's Halloween Party, they are NOT the same! I'd hate to see you come back all bummed 'cause The Headless Horseman didn't lead off the parade or there wasn't a ghost talking to you in front of the HM.


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

Does anyone know what event has the resort area hotels almost completely sold out already four weeks out for the weekend of Friday, October 11? We've got reservations at the HoJo (thank God!), but I was looking tonight and there seems to be almost not a room left near DLR. I checked the convention center website, but I don't know whether any of the events listed there is an enormous one. Does anyone know what event sucked up the rooms that weekend? (It can't simply be Halloween Time, can it?)


----------



## DancingK

Goofy_Mom said:


> ...do some youtube viewing. Search "Disneyland Halloween Party". Sometimes youtube will through in Disney World's Halloween Party, they are NOT the same! I'd hate to see you come back all bummed 'cause The Headless Horseman didn't lead off the parade or there wasn't a ghost talking to you in front of the HM.



I guess I was just a little taken aback not being told about these events when I'd spent time going over everything with them.

That aside, I checked out some videos on YT and it looks like great fun, perhaps I'll give in and get myself a ticket! The idea of dressing up at Disney may be too good to miss.

Thanks for your response


----------



## figment_jii

DancingK said:


> When I was trying to decide what pass to sign up for I asked a lot of questions, on here and mostly to the people on the AP customer service line... the biggest pull to the 'Premium' pass was it's no blackout dates.  During my conversations I asked if it was definitely no block out, nothing I'd need to pay for 'Even Christmas Day ? etc etc' to which they all said nope nothing blocked out.  I understand this is an event but I'm sure CS should have mentioned it ?  That aside, I'm a little bummed they weren't completely honest but I now I have some questions



I don't think the CMs were being dishonest with you.  The Premium AP doesn't have any blackout dates, not even on Christmas.  The hard ticket events aren't considered "black outs" but rather an "after hours" event.  It's unfortunate that you thought "no blackouts" meant that all special ticket events would be included, but it wasn't really dishonest on the CMs part.  It might be more a case of mistake terminology...blackout dates versus special ticket events.



DancingK said:


> How does the park differ between before 7pm and after 7pm when the event starts?  If I had a ticket for the Halloween event but went into DL during the daytime - would I have to leave the park and re enter? Silly questions but - is it worth the extra money ?:



As a Goofy_Mom said, much of the park remains the same during the day and during the party, but there some additional decorations (mostly projections on buildings and Mickey ghosts).  Plus there are the MHP activities (e.g., trick-or-treating, character dance parties, character meet and greets).  SMGG and HMH are the same.  If you are in the park during the day, you can pick up your wristband and treat bag at a station in the park.  It usually opens at the same time that they start allowing guests with only the party ticket enter the park (3:00 or 4:00 pm).  Be sure to get it before the party starts...it's usually less busy!  In general, I feel like the park has a much stronger Halloween-vibe during the party.

The question about money is always tough to answer.  It really depends on your personal preferences and what you want to get from the party.  The Cavalcade is cute, but not worth the price of admission by itself.  The fireworks are one my favorites and seeing Zero fly is a highlight.  So for me, that makes it "worth it."  Getting lots of candy is a bonus.  I don't go to the meet and greets, so that doesn't factor into my decision.  I also don't go to the party to ride the rides, because they're no different than they are during the day and I don't want to spend party time in line.



mikedoyleblogger said:


> Does anyone know what event has the resort area hotels almost completely sold out already four weeks out for the weekend of Friday, October 11?



I saw it mentioned that the CHOC walk is on Sunday the 13th.  Maybe a lot of folks come for that and spend the weekend at DLR.  It's also Columbus Day weekend, so some folks might have a three day weekend.  Those are the only two things I've read about, but maybe there is something else as well.


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

figment_jii said:


> I saw it mentioned that the CHOC walk is on Sunday the 13th.  Maybe a lot of folks come for that and spend the weekend at DLR.  It's also Columbus Day weekend, so some folks might have a three day weekend.  Those are the only two things I've read about, but maybe there is something else as well.



Of course! Thanks, I had forgotten about the CHOC walk. I bet that's a big part of it.


----------



## figment_jii

I've been out of the loop for some of the last few days, but I was just talking with a CM about October 9 (Wed) and the early closure of DL (6:00 pm).  She said that there is a CM Halloween party that night.


----------



## DancingK

figment_jii said:


> I don't think the CMs were being dishonest with you.  The Premium AP doesn't have any blackout dates, not even on Christmas.  The hard ticket events aren't considered "black outs" but rather an "after hours" event.  It's unfortunate that you thought "no blackouts" meant that all special ticket events would be included, but it wasn't really dishonest on the CMs part.  It might be more a case of mistake terminology...blackout dates versus special ticket events.



Thank You, I guess it's irrelevant now but I did have a good conversation with the CS and there was ample opportunity for them to mention it, it wasn't just a question about 'blackout dates'... that aside I guess it was a misunderstanding, given that the guys at Disney have been helpful every other time so we'll leave that as that 

I've now just to decide whether to get a ticket to the party or not, it sounds pretty exciting so it's a case of convincing some friends to come with


----------



## Kilala

Hey Sherry
I found that Target has an excusive new M&M called Pumpkin Spice. I have to get some soon. I just took pictures in my Demeter costume I made. I will try to post some later on tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## figment_jii

Kilala said:


> I found that Target has an excusive new M&M called Pumpkin Spice.



They also had candy corn flavored Oreos!


----------



## Sherry E

*Kilala -*

I'm sure you did a great job on the costume!

Pumpkin Spice M&M's at Target?  Thank you for the heads up!  I hadn't seen that one yet (fortunately!).

Now you see, that puts me in the same position I was in last year, when I was debating on whether or not to get a package of Candy Corn Oreo's (not only candy corn-flavored filling, but also candy corn-colored filling, if I recall correctly).  And...the White Chocolate Candy Corn M&M's sold in grocery stores.  I also had the same dilemma during the holidays, when M&M's put out some sort of chocolate peppermint thing that was exclusive to Target.  (Target seems to be cornering the market on carrying seasonal flavors for both M&M's and Oreos that are exclusive to their stores.)

The dilemma is that I want to _try_ these seasonal goodies -- I just love the name Pumpkin Spice M&M's! -- but I don't want to commit to getting an entire package of any of them, just in case I don't like them.  I don't want to be stuck with a whole package of Candy Corn Oreos or Pumpkin Spice M&M's if I don't like the taste!

The one seasonal treat I am sure I will love (but never knew existed) is the Caramel Apple Milky Way miniatures.  I don't see how that could go wrong in any way, unless the apple flavoring is too sweet or too artificial-tasting.


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Kilala -*
> 
> I'm sure you did a great job on the costume!
> 
> Pumpkin Spice M&M's at Target?  Thank you for the heads up!  I hadn't seen that one yet (fortunately!).
> 
> Now you see, that puts me in the same position I was in last year, when I was debating on whether or not to get a package of Candy Corn Oreo's (not only candy corn-flavored filling, but also candy corn-colored filling, if I recall correctly).  And...the White Chocolate Candy Corn M&M's sold in grocery stores.  I also had the same dilemma during the holidays, when M&M's put out some sort of chocolate peppermint thing that was exclusive to Target.  (Target seems to be cornering the market on carrying seasonal flavors for both M&M's and Oreos that are exclusive to their stores.)
> 
> The dilemma is that I want to _try_ these seasonal goodies -- I just love the name Pumpkin Spice M&M's! -- but I don't want to commit to getting an entire package of any of them, just in case I don't like them.  I don't want to be stuck with a whole package of Candy Corn Oreos or Pumpkin Spice M&M's if I don't like the taste!
> 
> The one seasonal treat I am sure I will love (but never knew existed) is the Caramel Apple Milky Way miniatures.  I don't see how that could go wrong in any way, unless the apple flavoring is too sweet or too artificial-tasting.



You should get the Oreos. I tried them last year and they were surprisingly good. Of course I had my fiancé to share them with and I get where you're coming from---even though they were really good, I know I could've never eaten an entire pack of them!Still I think they're worth trying at least once. And they're good enough that you won't regret it, I don't think. I actually ate more of them than I thought I would! Lol


----------



## figment_jii

Lucrezia said:


> You should get the Oreos. I tried them last year and they were surprisingly good.



Do they taste like candy corn?  I tried the watermelon Oreos this summer and they had a vague watermelon flavor, but mostly vanilla.  I'm not a big candy corn fan, so just curious (or else maybe I'll get a package and if I don't like them, I'll leave them in my office for my co-workers!  That's where the extra candy for MHP also goes, plus any leftover Halloween night candy.  I'm sure their dentists must love me. ).


----------



## Lucrezia

figment_jii said:


> Do they taste like candy corn?  I tried the watermelon Oreos this summer and they had a vague watermelon flavor, but mostly vanilla.  I'm not a big candy corn fan, so just curious (or else maybe I'll get a package and if I don't like them, I'll leave them in my office for my co-workers!  That's where the extra candy for MHP also goes, plus any leftover Halloween night candy.  I'm sure their dentists must love me. ).



Not really. I haven't had candy corn in a while so I can't exactly vouch for the authenticity, but my fiancé said they didn't. They mostly taste like vanilla. I also tried the watermelon-flavored kind and I hated those. The candy corn are much, much better (I don't like real candy corn either, though, so maybe a big candy corn fan might be disappointed lol). They're pretty delicious (so good my fiancé ran out to buy another pack to split with my nieces).


----------



## Kilala

Sherry E said:


> *Kilala -*
> 
> I'm sure you did a great job on the costume!
> 
> Pumpkin Spice M&M's at Target?  Thank you for the heads up!  I hadn't seen that one yet (fortunately!).
> 
> Now you see, that puts me in the same position I was in last year, when I was debating on whether or not to get a package of Candy Corn Oreo's (not only candy corn-flavored filling, but also candy corn-colored filling, if I recall correctly).  And...the White Chocolate Candy Corn M&M's sold in grocery stores.  I also had the same dilemma during the holidays, when M&M's put out some sort of chocolate peppermint thing that was exclusive to Target.  (Target seems to be cornering the market on carrying seasonal flavors for both M&M's and Oreos that are exclusive to their stores.)
> 
> The dilemma is that I want to _try_ these seasonal goodies -- I just love the name Pumpkin Spice M&M's! -- but I don't want to commit to getting an entire package of any of them, just in case I don't like them.  I don't want to be stuck with a whole package of Candy Corn Oreos or Pumpkin Spice M&M's if I don't like the taste!
> 
> The one seasonal treat I am sure I will love (but never knew existed) is the Caramel Apple Milky Way miniatures.  I don't see how that could go wrong in any way, unless the apple flavoring is too sweet or too artificial-tasting.


I saw in the Target ad that they also have candy corn Starburts. I will be going to Target next week to take pics and get some candy. Walmart have 5 packs of Cadbury Scream Eggs. I got two 5 packs. I haven't eat any yet.


----------



## Sherry E

All of this talk of seasonal treats is making me have a strong desire to storm down the candy aisle (which I have been avoiding) and see what's there!

By the way...speaking of holiday goodies, yesterday I did a survey about a new Hershey's Easter Bunny -- _the Hershey's Cookies & Creme Bunny_.  I am assuming it will be on the store shelves next Spring (along with the new package of Peeps that I also recently did a survey about).  It looked and sounded delicious!  Unfortunately, the survey folks did not offer to send me one of these Hershey Bunnies to test for research, but I suspect that it will be a big hit!

​



Lucrezia said:


> You should get the Oreos. I tried them last year and they were surprisingly good. Of course I had my fiancé to share them with and I get where you're coming from---even though they were really good, I know I could've never eaten an entire pack of them!Still I think they're worth trying at least once. And they're good enough that you won't regret it, I don't think. I actually ate more of them than I thought I would! Lol



*Lucrezia --*

I forgot to mention that the costume you showed us on the previous page is adorable!  She should look really cute.

Remember what I was saying in the Christmas thread the other day about being able to feel a coming change in the seasons when the early morning air is cooler?  I've been sleeping with the windows open lately because it's been hot, humid and miserable.  This morning, as I was tossing and turning, I actually pulled a blanket up over me because it was chilly in the room!!!!  Can you believe it?  I know the cool morning air won't last or 'stick' until November -- in fact, the temperatures are supposed to go up again in the next couple of days (just in time for Halloween Time) -- but I was so thrilled that it was cool enough to pull up the blanket, whereas I have been kicking off all blankets lately and putting ice packs under my head!  I swear, I'm about ready to order one of those "Chillows" that are advertised on infomercials.  I think I need it!  I am their target audience.

I just love the feeling of bundling up when it gets cool enough to do it!



figment_jii said:


> Do they taste like candy corn?  I tried the watermelon Oreos this summer and they had a vague watermelon flavor, but mostly vanilla.  I'm not a big candy corn fan, so just curious (or else maybe I'll get a package and if I don't like them, I'll leave them in my office for my co-workers!  That's where the extra candy for MHP also goes, plus any leftover Halloween night candy.  I'm sure their dentists must love me. ).



*figment_jii --*

That would be my concern too.  I don't dislike candy corn's flavor -- and I love the look of it as Fall decor -- but I can only take it in very small doses.  A little goes a long way with me.  The flavor can tend to be too much for me after eating just a few pieces.  I would be hesitant to buy a full package of the Candy Corn Oreos at Target, try one and then not like it.

This would be my problem with the Pumpkin Spice M&M's too -- I can take the actual flavor of pumpkin in small doses, and a little goes a long way.  I wouldn't want to be stuck with a whole bag of them if I got my fill after a few pieces.

I wish that Nabisco and Mars would sell mini, individual, sampler sizes of their limited edition Oreos and candy -- just so we can try them and see if we like them first, before committing to a whole package.




Lucrezia said:


> Not really. I haven't had candy corn in a while so I can't exactly vouch for the authenticity, but my fiancé said they didn't. They mostly taste like vanilla. I also tried the watermelon-flavored kind and I hated those. The candy corn are much, much better (I don't like real candy corn either, though, so maybe a big candy corn fan might be disappointed lol). They're pretty delicious (so good my fiancé ran out to buy another pack to split with my nieces).



*Lucrezia --*

I thought that the Candy Corn Oreos were supposed to have a candy corn flavor!  If they taste more like vanilla than actual candy corn then I might enjoy them.

However, give me a big, pretty glass jar or bowl filled with candy corn and I am all over it because it is so festive looking!  I love it as seasonal room decoration if it is displayed well, but I really don't need to eat more than a few pieces of candy corn and I'm done.

I did not try the watermelon Oreos.  That doesn't even sound like it would be good -- I wonder who came up with that idea.  If they wanted something 'summery' for a flavor, they should have done 50 different varieties of strawberry -- strawberries & cream Oreos, strawberry shortcake Oreos, strawberry ice cream Oreos, etc.

I did try the Strawberry Shortcake Breyer's Ice cream, as well as the Peach Cobbler Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream, and I think I liked the peach cobbler better than the strawberry shortcake because the strawberry flavor didn't taste natural.

(By the way, I don't just limit myself to seasonal flavors -- I am all over the seasonal scents too.  Gingerbread candles are great!  I love a great peach shower gel [The Body Shop used to make a great one years ago], a fresh lemon shower gel [Basin used to make a great one years ago] or a strawberry scrub with real strawberry seeds.  I also love a nice cranberry shower gel!)



Kilala said:


> I saw in the Target ad that they also have candy corn Starburts. I will be going to Target next week to take pics and get some candy. Walmart have 5 packs of Cadbury Scream Eggs. I got two 5 packs. I haven't eat any yet.



*Kilala --*

Up until this year, the nearest Target in my area was only worth going out of my way to get to if there was something reallly important there (on sale).  Then, all of a sudden, someone finally realized that my area -- which is full of other types of stores all over the place -- needed a Target that was more centrally located.  Hence, the new City Target (which is a smaller version of a regular Target, but carries all the same stuff) opened up in March, in my neighborhood.  So those seasonal goodies that are Target exclusives are now much easier to access!  That is both a good thing and a bad thing!

Candy corn Starbursts?  Hmmm.... I think I might pass on those, although I like the idea of them.  I like the idea of any and all seasonal treats!  The Cadbury Scream Eggs are fun!  I think I have seen them (last year, maybe?).


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> All of this talk of seasonal treats is making me have a strong desire to storm down the candy aisle (which I have been avoiding) and see what's there!
> 
> By the way...speaking of holiday goodies, yesterday I did a survey about a new Hershey's Easter Bunny -- _the Hershey's Cookies & Creme Bunny_.  I am assuming it will be on the store shelves next Spring (along with the new package of Peeps that I also recently did a survey about).  It looked and sounded delicious!  Unfortunately, the survey folks did not offer to send me one of these Hershey Bunnies to test for research, but I suspect that it will be a big hit!
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> I forgot to mention that the costume you showed us on the previous page is adorable!  She should look really cute.
> 
> Remember what I was saying in the Christmas thread the other day about being able to feel a coming change in the seasons when the early morning air is cooler?  I've been sleeping with the windows open lately because it's been hot, humid and miserable.  This morning, as I was tossing and turning, I actually pulled a blanket up over me because it was chilly in the room!!!!  Can you believe it?  I know the cool morning air won't last or 'stick' until November -- in fact, the temperatures are supposed to go up again in the next couple of days (just in time for Halloween Time) -- but I was so thrilled that it was cool enough to pull up the blanket, whereas I have been kicking off all blankets lately and putting ice packs under my head!  I swear, I'm about ready to order one of those "Chillows" that are advertised on infomercials.  I think I need it!  I am their target audience.
> 
> I just love the feeling of bundling up when it gets cool enough to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> *figment_jii --*
> 
> That would be my concern too.  I don't dislike candy corn's flavor -- and I love the look of it as Fall decor -- but I can only take it in very small doses.  A little goes a long way with me.  The flavor can tend to be too much for me after eating just a few pieces.  I would be hesitant to buy a full package of the Candy Corn Oreos at Target, try one and then not like it.
> 
> This would be my problem with the Pumpkin Spice M&M's too -- I can take the actual flavor of pumpkin in small doses, and a little goes a long way.  I wouldn't want to be stuck with a whole bag of them if I got my fill after a few pieces.
> 
> I wish that Nabisco and Mars would sell mini, individual, sampler sizes of their limited edition Oreos and candy -- just so we can try them and see if we like them first, before committing to a whole package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> I thought that the Candy Corn Oreos were supposed to have a candy corn flavor!  If they taste more like vanilla than actual candy corn then I might enjoy them.
> 
> However, give me a big, pretty glass jar or bowl filled with candy corn and I am all over it because it is so festive looking!  I love it as seasonal room decoration if it is displayed well, but I really don't need to eat more than a few pieces of candy corn and I'm done.
> 
> I did not try the watermelon Oreos.  That doesn't even sound like it would be good -- I wonder who came up with that idea.  If they wanted something 'summery' for a flavor, they should have done 50 different varieties of strawberry -- strawberries & cream Oreos, strawberry shortcake Oreos, strawberry ice cream Oreos, etc.
> 
> I did try the Strawberry Shortcake Breyer's Ice cream, as well as the Peach Cobbler Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream, and I think I liked the peach cobbler better than the strawberry shortcake because the strawberry flavor didn't taste natural.
> 
> (By the way, I don't just limit myself to seasonal flavors -- I am all over the seasonal scents too.  Gingerbread candles are great!  I love a great peach shower gel [The Body Shop used to make a great one years ago], a fresh lemon shower gel [Basin used to make a great one years ago] or a strawberry scrub with real strawberry seeds.  I also love a nice cranberry shower gel!)
> 
> 
> 
> *Kilala --*
> 
> Up until this year, the nearest Target in my area was only worth going out of my way to get to if there was something reallly important there (on sale).  Then, all of a sudden, someone finally realized that my area -- which is full of other types of stores all over the place -- needed a Target that was more centrally located.  Hence, the new City Target (which is a smaller version of a regular Target, but carries all the same stuff) opened up in March, in my neighborhood.  So those seasonal goodies that are Target exclusives are now much easier to access!  That is both a good thing and a bad thing!
> 
> Candy corn Starbursts?  Hmmm.... I think I might pass on those, although I like the idea of them.  I like the idea of any and all seasonal treats!  The Cadbury Scream Eggs are fun!  I think I have seen them (last year, maybe?).



A big thumbs-up  to the idea of selling sampler-size packages of new flavors -- I would totally buy more new flavors that way. I would probably like the candy corn Oreos. 

I like the regular Breyer's strawberry ice cream. It's about the only good strawberry ice cream IMO. Haven't tried their strawberry shortcake.

I went to Target over the weekend with DD11 but they didn't have much of the Halloween stuff out yet. Walmart had lots out. I am trying to avoiding it all for a couple more weeks -- if I buy candy corn now I will be sick of it (and out of it) near Halloween. 

If it weren't for the fact that I overwhelmingly LOVE mint anything (which goes with Christmas), I think fall has my favorite set of flavors -- apple, pumpkin, cinnamon, etc.

PHXscuba


----------



## Kilala

Guess what I heard on my way to work this morning? I heard the Halloween Time comercal on the radio. That made me so happy and it made me excited for the MHp and my first time to MNSSHP.


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> I forgot to mention that the costume you showed us on the previous page is adorable!  She should look really cute.
> 
> Remember what I was saying in the Christmas thread the other day about being able to feel a coming change in the seasons when the early morning air is cooler?  I've been sleeping with the windows open lately because it's been hot, humid and miserable.  This morning, as I was tossing and turning, I actually pulled a blanket up over me because it was chilly in the room!!!!  Can you believe it?  I know the cool morning air won't last or 'stick' until November -- in fact, the temperatures are supposed to go up again in the next couple of days (just in time for Halloween Time) -- but I was so thrilled that it was cool enough to pull up the blanket, whereas I have been kicking off all blankets lately and putting ice packs under my head!  I swear, I'm about ready to order one of those "Chillows" that are advertised on infomercials.  I think I need it!  I am their target audience.
> 
> I just love the feeling of bundling up when it gets cool enough to do it!
> I thought that the Candy Corn Oreos were supposed to have a candy corn flavor!  If they taste more like vanilla than actual candy corn then I might enjoy them.
> 
> However, give me a big, pretty glass jar or bowl filled with candy corn and I am all over it because it is so festive looking!  I love it as seasonal room decoration if it is displayed well, but I really don't need to eat more than a few pieces of candy corn and I'm done.
> 
> I did not try the watermelon Oreos.  That doesn't even sound like it would be good -- I wonder who came up with that idea.  If they wanted something 'summery' for a flavor, they should have done 50 different varieties of strawberry -- strawberries & cream Oreos, strawberry shortcake Oreos, strawberry ice cream Oreos, etc.
> 
> I did try the Strawberry Shortcake Breyer's Ice cream, as well as the Peach Cobbler Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream, and I think I liked the peach cobbler better than the strawberry shortcake because the strawberry flavor didn't taste natural.
> 
> (By the way, I don't just limit myself to seasonal flavors -- I am all over the seasonal scents too.  Gingerbread candles are great!  I love a great peach shower gel [The Body Shop used to make a great one years ago], a fresh lemon shower gel [Basin used to make a great one years ago] or a strawberry scrub with real strawberry seeds.  I also love a nice cranberry shower gel!)



Yes, I agree about that costume. I know Trent's sister was so jealous when she found out her friend, as well as us, are all going to MHP without her. She's a big Disney Parks fan. I'm just glad they're still "into it" even though they're teenagers---I know a lot of girls their age who couldn't care less.  I know what you mean about the weather! Its been super hot where I live during the day, but in the middle of the night and the morning, it gets pretty cold. I had a thick blanket on for all of last night and I was _still_ cold (yet during the day I'm hot and miserable). Is summer over yet??  Anyway, I'm with you on the holiday-scented stuff, too! Love all that. I don't think there's anything more Christmassy than scented candles. I cannot wait until it's the end of September! In eighteen days, my favorite pumpkin patch opens up, and an event happens I go to every year in Marin County, CA---a craft show with really cute Halloween decorations/decor/jewelry, and even scented soaps and candles, for sale. After that, I will officially be in the seasonal spirit.


----------



## thankudrivethru

who is excited for the Halloween season to begin at DLR? I am!!!


----------



## SingWithFlowers

I don't usually celebrate Halloween that much, I just stay in and pass out candy to the 5 trick or treaters who may come by. BUUUT this year I might just go to Mickey's Halloween Party! 

We usually skip fall-time DL all together (Christmas time is my absolute favorite), but my grandpa whose Birthday is actually on Halloween passed away recently... My mom wants to go on Halloween so she won't feel so sad and b/c she has the day off. Eee I'm really excited! I even have a fun costume in mind.

Pumpkin Spice Latte on Main St. on Halloween in my fabulous costume - I'm so excited! I just hope the 31st doesn't sell out before we make our final decision...

Also you guys, I've heard the candy corn Oreos don't taste like candy corn at all. Just vanilla lol. I would like to try those pumpkin spice M&Ms.


----------



## rowan1813

Morgan063006 said:


> She will not need to be there. You get paper tickets in the mail without any names on them.  I ordered 8 for our group for the 9/27 party at $51/per instead of $59 advanced or $67 day off. They do charge a one time $5 processing charge that I wasn't aware of but we still saved quite a bit using the Disney Visa discount.



Thank you, *Morgan063006*!!!!! I was hoping that was the case but I wanted to double check. 





Sherry E said:


> *Goofy_Mom --*
> 
> You know, I finally saw one episode of "Thriller" the other night (from 1960, and in black & white).  It airs in the wee hours every day on MEtv, usually somewhere around when "Night Gallery" airs.
> 
> I won't judge an entire series on just one episode, but the one episode I saw of "Thriller" was boring and annoying.  There was an annoying kid running around getting into mischief, his annoying father and the mom who was trying to reason with both of them.
> 
> Part of the problem with the show is that it is one hour.  It dragged on too long in that one hour.  Too much talking and too many slow scenes, and then too many scenes with the precocious son.
> 
> The reason why "Twilight Zone" and "Night Gallery" worked so well is that Rod Serling's storytelling abilities fit nicely into a 30-minute time slot, and there was even room for the inevitable twist at the end of every episode to wrap things up and leave us surprised.  Nothing ever dragged for too long.  There were some one-hour "Twilight Zone" episodes (like the one in the wax museum, for example) and those did seem a bit slower as well.
> 
> That was always the problem I had with "Outer Limits" and "Alfred Hitchcock Presents" too - they were one hour, and if the plot of the episode was not totally enthralling it dragged.
> 
> So I will give "Thriller" another chance if I find an episode that has a plot I am interested in, but the one I saw was not enough to lure me in.  I think I might like the 1973 version of the shoe a bit better.
> 
> The "Night Gallery" movie (upon which the TV series was ultimately based), which starred Roddy McDowell and Joan Crawford (and her segment was directed by Steven Spielberg, if I recall correctly), was great.  I highly recommend that if you haven't seen it.  There was a creepy story about a painting that kept changing every time Roddy McDowall looked at it.  I love storylines in which things come to life that shouldn't come to life, such as paintings, statues, dolls, wax figures, mannequins, puppets, etc.!!



Oh no *Sherry E*!!!! I'm sorry that the Thriller episode you saw was less than par! Hopefully that one ep will not put you off watching again. If you can find it, watch "The Hungry Glass". That is the ep with William Shatner and the mirrors that I was talking about. 

I'll have to look for the Night Gallery movie. It sounds great! And thank you for the info on the Halloween specials. As soon as it shows up on my DVR, I am setting it to record. Something to watch while I am working on this year's costumes!!


*Kilala* - When I saw the Cadbury Scream Eggs at Winco last week as well as the Reese's pumpkins I knew it was getting close to Halloween! I love the Cadbury regular eggs so getting to have basically the same thing 6 months later is fantastic. I love your costume btw! The amount of work and detail that you put into is astounding! 

I wish I was going to be at DLR this Friday! It sounds like it is going to be an absolutely fabulous time with the villains and I hope anyone who is going will take lots of pictures and share them with us here.


----------



## marts35

Just returned from our most recent visit to the DLR!  The first few days were VERY HOT and felt very much like Summer.  But two days ago when we arrived at DL there were beautiful Orange Banners all the way down Main Street and there was a cool breeze all day long.  And there was a special sign over the door to a certain Mansion which was still closed and shrouded in green all around, but Jack had arrived on the scene  This morning on our last trip down Main Street for this trip, some friendly Pumpkins had joined in the Fun.  The air definitely had a feel of Fall.  What Fun!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

Kilala said:


> I have been checking the tickets for the party to see what dates are selling out. Yesterday morning the site said the 4th of October was sold out it's the same this morining but, Last night I checked and it was not sold out. So the 4th might be sold out.


The 4th is sold out, and I need tickets. 
Any advice on buying tickets?  Are some tickets available at the ticket booths on the event day?


----------



## Kilala

rowan1813 said:


> Thank you, *Morgan063006*!!!!! I was hoping that was the case but I wanted to double check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no *Sherry E*!!!! I'm sorry that the Thriller episode you saw was less than par! Hopefully that one ep will not put you off watching again. If you can find it, watch "The Hungry Glass". That is the ep with William Shatner and the mirrors that I was talking about.
> 
> I'll have to look for the Night Gallery movie. It sounds great! And thank you for the info on the Halloween specials. As soon as it shows up on my DVR, I am setting it to record. Something to watch while I am working on this year's costumes!!
> 
> 
> *Kilala* - When I saw the Cadbury Scream Eggs at Winco last week as well as the Reese's pumpkins I knew it was getting close to Halloween! I love the Cadbury regular eggs so getting to have basically the same thing 6 months later is fantastic. I love your costume btw! The amount of work and detail that you put into is astounding!
> 
> I wish I was going to be at DLR this Friday! It sounds like it is going to be an absolutely fabulous time with the villains and I hope anyone who is going will take lots of pictures and share them with us here.



Thank you about the costume. I still have to post pictures of the finished costume.


----------



## Sherry E

SingWithFlowers said:


> I don't usually celebrate Halloween that much, I just stay in and pass out candy to the 5 trick or treaters who may come by. BUUUT this year I might just go to Mickey's Halloween Party!
> 
> We usually skip fall-time DL all together (Christmas time is my absolute favorite), but my grandpa whose Birthday is actually on Halloween passed away recently... My mom wants to go on Halloween so she won't feel so sad and b/c she has the day off. Eee I'm really excited! I even have a fun costume in mind.
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Latte on Main St. on Halloween in my fabulous costume - I'm so excited! I just hope the 31st doesn't sell out before we make our final decision...
> 
> Also you guys, I've heard the candy corn Oreos don't taste like candy corn at all. Just vanilla lol. I would like to try those pumpkin spice M&Ms.




*SingWithFlowers --*

The holiday season at DLR is my favorite too, and Halloween Time is not quite as developed or as extensive as the holidays are at DLR, but it is a lot of fun.  I think you'll enjoy it!





rowan1813 said:


> Oh no *Sherry E*!!!! I'm sorry that the Thriller episode you saw was less than par! Hopefully that one ep will not put you off watching again. If you can find it, watch "The Hungry Glass". That is the ep with William Shatner and the mirrors that I was talking about.
> 
> I'll have to look for the Night Gallery movie. It sounds great! And thank you for the info on the Halloween specials. As soon as it shows up on my DVR, I am setting it to record. Something to watch while I am working on this year's costumes!!
> 
> I wish I was going to be at DLR this Friday! It sounds like it is going to be an absolutely fabulous time with the villains and I hope anyone who is going will take lots of pictures and share them with us here.



*rowan1813 --*

I love the Reese's Pumpkins!

I am hoping that MEtv eventually airs the William Shatner episode.

I'm going on Friday and will be posting photos when I get back.  Anyone who has followed my trip reports in the past or my DLR Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread knows I am all about the pictures!  I take lots and lots of photos of everything!







marts35 said:


> Just returned from our most recent visit to the DLR!  The first few days were VERY HOT and felt very much like Summer.  But two days ago when we arrived at DL there were beautiful Orange Banners all the way down Main Street and there was a cool breeze all day long.  And there was a special sign over the door to a certain Mansion which was still closed and shrouded in green all around, but Jack had arrived on the scene  This morning on our last trip down Main Street for this trip, some friendly Pumpkins had joined in the Fun.  The air definitely had a feel of Fall.  What Fun!!!



*marts35 --*

It's still pretty warm in SoCal and doesn't feel like Fall to me just yet, unfortunately (maybe because it is still Summer!), but signs of Halloween Time are, indeed, fun!  Summer usually takes a while to really leave (and is sometimes downright hotter than August) even after it is over, but it will be gone eventually!  I haven't felt much in the way of cool breezes in the daytime (not in my area of SoCal) except for in the early morning hours.  It's supposed to be close to 90 degrees on Friday.  Too hot for me!




Nonsuch said:


> The 4th is sold out, and I need tickets.
> Any advice on buying tickets?  Are some tickets available at the ticket booths on the event day?



*Nonsuch --*

Will you be staying onsite (presumably at the GCH) during that time?  From what we learned here last year, the 3 DLR hotels will likely have a limited number of tickets available for the onsite guests only, on the day of the party you wish to attend.  It's not a 100% guarantee, but it's likely that some tickets are being held back for hotel guests and your hotel should have some 10/4 tickets on the morning of 10/4.

There may, perhaps, also be some tickets available at the ticket booths on the day of the event but it seems to not be a sure thing for every single party -- only some of them.


----------



## ludari

I will be at Disneyland on Friday, September 13 for the kick-off of the halloween season.


----------



## Sherry E

ludari said:


> I will be at Disneyland on Friday, September 13 for the kick-off of the halloween season.



*ludari --*

Cool!  It looks like there will be quite a few of us there on 9/13.  I know that somewhere on this forum is a Check-In thread just for folks who are going on 9/13 and I thought that Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep was trying to organize a meet-up on that day for all of the 9/13 people, but I don't know if that's still happening or not.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Hi Sherry*,  I cannot wait for you to experience the Friday the 13th event, and return with the details!!!

I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Kilala

Here are the pictures of the photo shoot I did of my Demeter costume. I bought the unitard and altered it and painted it. Someone else made the leg warmers. I made the arm wamers. Skahlly made the tail. I made the wig. I will be wearing this on the 18th at MHP this year. I will do a photo shoot of my Lily costume this coming up Tuesday.



the back without the wamrers and the tail



front with out the warmers and tail



front with the warmers and tail



back with warmers and tail















LOL!!!



The rest can be found here http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...ume 2013/photo shoot1 Sept 2013?sort=2&page=1


----------



## kmedina

Fantastic costume. I do not know how you got the cat to stand still and pose for that picture, but it looks amazing.


----------



## Nonsuch

Sherry E said:


> Will you be staying onsite (presumably at the GCH) during that time?  From what we learned here last year, the 3 DLR hotels will likely have a limited number of tickets available for the onsite guests only, on the day of the party you wish to attend.  It's not a 100% guarantee, but it's likely that some tickets are being held back for hotel guests and your hotel should have some 10/4 tickets on the morning of 10/4.


You presume correctly, I will be staying at VGC 
I had not thought about trying to buy tickets at the hotel, so thank you for the advice


----------



## figment_jii

I just saw the thread over on the WDW board about a new Mickey popcorn bucket for Halloween!  I'm hoping they'll be at DLR as well!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3170861


----------



## kmedina

figment_jii said:


> I just saw the thread over on the WDW board about a new Mickey popcorn bucket for Halloween!  I'm hoping they'll be at DLR as well!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3170861



I want one too. The coffin one is cute too. How do I choose?


----------



## figment_jii

kmedina said:


> I want one too. The coffin one is cute too. How do I choose?



Choose?  Get both!    If it's like previous years, the coffin will also be available with a sandwich at the French Market.  You can then get the coffin and say you didn't have a choice because it came with the meal.    That's actually why I have two...the sandwich was really good and there wasn't a "no coffin" option.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> *Kilala -*
> 
> I'm sure you did a great job on the costume!
> 
> Pumpkin Spice M&M's at Target?  Thank you for the heads up!  I hadn't seen that one yet (fortunately!).
> 
> Now you see, that puts me in the same position I was in last year, when I was debating on whether or not to get a package of Candy Corn Oreo's (not only candy corn-flavored filling, but also candy corn-colored filling, if I recall correctly).  And...the White Chocolate Candy Corn M&M's sold in grocery stores.  I also had the same dilemma during the holidays, when M&M's put out some sort of chocolate peppermint thing that was exclusive to Target.  (Target seems to be cornering the market on carrying seasonal flavors for both M&M's and Oreos that are exclusive to their stores.)
> 
> The dilemma is that I want to _try_ these seasonal goodies -- I just love the name Pumpkin Spice M&M's! -- but I don't want to commit to getting an entire package of any of them, just in case I don't like them.  I don't want to be stuck with a whole package of Candy Corn Oreos or Pumpkin Spice M&M's if I don't like the taste!
> 
> The one seasonal treat I am sure I will love (but never knew existed) is the Caramel Apple Milky Way miniatures.  I don't see how that could go wrong in any way, unless the apple flavoring is too sweet or too artificial-tasting.



I can put my two cents in about the candy corn Oreo's, they're not overly candy corn flavor. The kids and I liked them.  The Starburst candy corns are supposed to be fruit flavored. At my Walgreen's I was able to get a single size serving of the candy corn M&M's (didn't care for those) and I've seen at Micheal's craft store at the check out line they have the Scream eggs from Cadbury sold individually.

I, too, LOVE the new popcorn bucket! I hope DL sells it, too.

I've got my costume all situated! I have a red dress that I was hoping to fit into, I'm still three inches two big for it. But, I did get a red/black corset like top to wrap around me so you can't tell the dress doesn't zip up. Actually, you can't tell it's a dress with the corset on! I need to get a cape, but it looks like I'll be able to pull off my devil costume! For a while, I thought I was just going to have to go in plain clothes with horns and fake lashes.  Woop-Woop!!! doin' the four week dance!!!


----------



## DisFam95

Kilala - WOW amazing costume. Right off the stage!!

I want to hear more costume talk!!!  What's everyone thinking?!

My son wants us all to be steampunk so I've been looking online for ideas. Found some men's vests that will work. We've got a lot of pieces like boots and pants, hats and some goggles but I need to add some personality. Might go to michaels and see what kind of cool jewelry or accessory I can make. They have a lot if that stuff in their jewelry dept (octopus' are very steampunk - for whatever reason. Oh I guess Jules Verne 20,000 leagues)


----------



## AussieCaribou

DisFam95, I love costume talk too!

Have you thought about fake facial hair (drawn on to save the temp thing). Handlebar mo and sideburns? Did you say that he has goggles? A vest is a must (too hot for a jacket though...pity). 

As for my costumes: I'm a huge Mickey fan. We haven't been to DL/DCA in over three years, so the DCA update is all new to us. When I was looking around to see what was new, I came upon the suitcase and a dream Mickey. So, I have modified that to a newsboy Mickey for me. 

My DD (14) wants to go as Shock from Nightmare before Christmas. Lord help me! So, that costume is almost done. I will have to make her hat when we get to the states as we can't fit it in our bags....so, one witch's hat with no sewing machine (she loves to challenge me). lol


----------



## Kilala

kmedina said:


> Fantastic costume. I do not know how you got the cat to stand still and pose for that picture, but it looks amazing.



thank you!!! LOL!! what cat are you talking about? If you are talking about the cat walking in front of me that is my cat Naruto. She was walking infront of me when the picture was taken. I'm albe to put my camera on a timer when I take pictures. She walked in the camera just at the right time.


----------



## Kilala

DisFam95 said:


> Kilala - WOW amazing costume. Right off the stage!!
> 
> I want to hear more costume talk!!!  What's everyone thinking?!
> 
> My son wants us all to be steampunk so I've been looking online for ideas. Found some men's vests that will work. We've got a lot of pieces like boots and pants, hats and some goggles but I need to add some personality. Might go to michaels and see what kind of cool jewelry or accessory I can make. They have a lot if that stuff in their jewelry dept (octopus' are very steampunk - for whatever reason. Oh I guess Jules Verne 20,000 leagues)



Thank you!!!


----------



## Lucrezia

DisFam95 said:


> Kilala - WOW amazing costume. Right off the stage!!
> 
> I want to hear more costume talk!!!  What's everyone thinking?!
> 
> My son wants us all to be steampunk so I've been looking online for ideas. Found some men's vests that will work. We've got a lot of pieces like boots and pants, hats and some goggles but I need to add some personality. Might go to michaels and see what kind of cool jewelry or accessory I can make. They have a lot if that stuff in their jewelry dept (octopus' are very steampunk - for whatever reason. Oh I guess Jules Verne 20,000 leagues)



Thats so cute! I'm going as Rapunzel from _Tangled._ I'm getting the wig custom-made right now. It's supposed to look like the braid she wears in the movie, with the flowers woven through. My niece is going as Sofia the First from Disney Junior, but smartly is getting her costume from the Disney Store---less expensive! Lol


----------



## tlovesdis

This is my costume, ironed onto a black t-shirt!





And I just made this for myself!!!  Hopefully it will be cool enough at night to wear it...


----------



## WestMom2two

We are going as a family of Supers! My husband isn't a huge dress up guy so he is going as Clark Kent. I am going to be wonder women, DS is going to be Captin America and DD is going to be Spider man. We are keeping with a Red & Blue theme so we all kind of match. 

This is our inspiration and it works perfectly because my kids are about the same age as the ones in the picture! Our costumes are identical except DD is Spider Man and her costume is below. 





DD costume:


----------



## sunshine1259

ludari said:


> I will be at Disneyland on Friday, September 13 for the kick-off of the halloween season.





Sherry E said:


> *ludari --*
> 
> Cool!  It looks like there will be quite a few of us there on 9/13.  I know that somewhere on this forum is a Check-In thread just for folks who are going on 9/13 and I thought that Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep was trying to organize a meet-up on that day for all of the 9/13 people, but I don't know if that's still happening or not.



We are going to be here on the 13th as well to kick off our anniversary weekend.  Hopefully, we will see some DISers there!!!


----------



## kmedina

Kilala said:


> thank you!!! LOL!! what cat are you talking about? If you are talking about the cat walking in front of me that is my cat Naruto. She was walking infront of me when the picture was taken. I'm albe to put my camera on a timer when I take pictures. She walked in the camera just at the right time.



Are you saying that was not planned?  It looks like such a fantastic picture, so I was sure you'd planned it. If not, that was a cool coincidence. You and the cat are truly blending. It is a very artistic picture.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

My kids want to do the Pirate League makeovers for the Halloween party, so Diva is a pirate princess and Little Monkey is a ghost pirate. Hubby won't dress up  party pooper! I think I've mentioned I'm going as a devil.


----------



## DisFam95

WestMom2two said:


> We are going as a family of Supers! My husband isn't a huge dress up guy so he is going as Clark Kent. I am going to be wonder women, DS is going to be Captin America and DD is going to be Spider man. We are keeping with a Red & Blue theme so we all kind of match.
> 
> This is our inspiration and it works perfectly because my kids are about the same age as the ones in the picture! Our costumes are identical except DD is Spider Man and her costume is below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD costume:



That is too cute!  I love the Clark Kent for the man who's too 'cool'  to play dress-up!  Just have a Superman T peaking out from under a button up shirt.  Get a pic of him pulling his shirt open! 

I just found a cool corset on ebay.  I think I have a peasant type top I can put under it.  DS8 is just going to pick a $10 ninja costume at PArty City.

Eeeekk can't wait!  Getting super excited now I'm seeing the candy in the stores - as I hurry and rush by!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Hello, everyone!  Happy day-before-Halloween-Time-begins!!!  Happy day-before-Friday-the-13th!!

*​*


I was just saying to Liza/funatdisney (who I will be with at DLR tomorrow) that I hadn't really been thinking too much about huge crowds until I saw so many questions on this board about whether or not DL will reach capacity!

I figured, yes, DLR will probably be busier tomorrow than it would be on a normal opening day of Halloween Time because the Villains event has been known about since last year (even though the details were scarce until the last week or two).  People had time to plan for it and make a point of coming out to see it.  I also figured that after the half-day point, crowds would pick up with locals getting out of work early.  Then, of course, a Friday night would be busy.

Now I know the Villains are popular, but are they -- in combination with one extra hour of park time in DL -- going to be enough to bring crazy crowds?  I certainly never entertained capacity crowds, so it surprises me that some folks think that could happen.  Maybe I am just underestimating the lure of these special Disney events?

Anyway, I guess I will find out tomorrow!  

​



For anyone who is making his/her very first trip to DLR for Halloween Time this year, here are some things to look out for or do (in no particular order):

1.  Haunted Mansion Holiday will have some new effects, in celebration of its 13th year.  (Which means that the lines could be even longer than usual.)  We don't yet know exactly what those effects and surprises will be, but apparently there will be something new in every room of the ride.  The spooky gingerbread centerpiece in the dining/ball room scene is always a work of art!;


2.  Also in celebration of HMH's 13th year, DL will be selling gingerbread zombies and gingerbread zombie cookie kits!!  I am guessing that those "zombies" are the same creepy gingerbread men who are usually positioned around the HMH gingerbread centerpiece in the ballroom every year.  I have been hoping (for years) that Disney would sell those little evil guys as either collectibles or treats.  I had a feeling they would be a huge hit.

Those of you who have sampled the regular gingerbread men with mouse ears (which should also be on sale tomorrow, I think) know how cute and yummy those are, so I am holding out hope for the gingerbread zombies.  I'm not sure if those zombies and zombie kits will only be sold in New Orleans Square or if we will be able to find the cookies in the various candy and bake shops around the parks, but they may not make a comeback next year (you never know with Disney) so if you see them you should snap them up!!;


3.  The Mad T Party in DCA will have a special Halloween theme to it, with special Halloween effects and decor.;


4.  Be sure to stop in the Ghirardelli shop in DCA to get a free sample of pumpkin chocolate (someone stands near the door with a basket and hands the samples out)!!;


5.  Take time to visit the Halloween Carnival (a.k.a.  Big Thunder Ranch a.k.a. Halloween Round-Up).  Not only are there some really fun decorations in that area (pumpkin-headed figures, harvest-y things and all kinds of cute details), but they sell the candy corn cotton candy (which probably does not taste like candy corn, but it looks like it!).  I think you can also decorate cookies here for Halloween as well (as you can for Christmas).  The Carnival/Ranch is where you will find characters in Halloween costumes (Goofy, Mickey, Minnie, etc.), and where you can "conjure up a Villain"!  This year Pirates League has moved to the Carnival.  You can also listen to music from Billy Hill and the Hillbillies.

Also of note at the Halloween Carnival are the awesome pumpkin carvers/artists.  While they don't have a full array of Disney pumpkins on display at the Carnival on opening day of the season, they will have a few (and there will be new ones added in every day, all season long).  They usually put up a Mickey pumpkin as one of the first ones, but they do a fantastic job in creating pumpkins for all characters!;


6.  Notice that all of the pumpkins along Main Street (they are perched in window sills, on balconies, atop awnings, etc.) are different (though many may look similar).  There are at least 300 pumpkins on display from Town Square to the Partners Statue, but some are harder to spot than others.; and


7.  Treats/Merchandise -- I expect that there will be some Unleash the Villains/Friday the 13th/13th Year of Haunted Mansion Holiday-specific pieces of merchandise sold tomorrow.  No one knows if those might stay in the shops even beyond 9/13, but if you see something you like you should get it then, just in case.  As far as treats, keep your eyes peeled for pumpkin muffins, pumpkin fudge, pumpkin fritters, pumpkin beignets, Halloween cupcakes, festive demitasse desserts served in collectible character pumpkin mugs, assorted Fall-inspired drinks, creative Halloween caramel apples and lots of different types of seasonal cookies and Rice Krispies treats!


​

As I mentioned in another thread this week, if you happen to see a crazy woman crawling under, over and around people to get to foliage beds, random out-of-the-way pumpkins, harvest decor or window displays...say hello and introduce yourselves!  I'm friendly!  I might be a little odd when intently focused on my photo missions, but I'm friendly!!!

*


----------



## WestMom2two

DisFam95 said:


> That is too cute!  I love the Clark Kent for the man who's too 'cool'  to play dress-up!  Just have a Superman T peaking out from under a button up shirt.  Get a pic of him pulling his shirt open!
> 
> I just found a cool corset on ebay.  I think I have a peasant type top I can put under it.  DS8 is just going to pick a $10 ninja costume at PArty City.
> 
> Eeeekk can't wait!  Getting super excited now I'm seeing the candy in the stores - as I hurry and rush by!!



DH approved the Clark Kent outfit and I was so excited. I have all the pieces but his shirt and cape.  Defiantly am planning on getting some pictures of the whole fam posing together. I'm ordering the photo pass for this trip for sure!

I'm so excited about the decorations out in all the stores as well. I asked DH if I could decorate early and he shook his head at me lol


----------



## DisFam95

I'm ready to decorate too but my son's b-day is the 28th and I like to decorate for that and not compete and just focus on him.  After his b-day though I yank that banner down and up w/ the leaves and pumpkins!


----------



## kmedina

I am giddy, Sherry. I wish we were going at the same time, so I could meet you. From your reports, I already feel like I know you anyway. Cannot wait for your next one. Your post has me super excited. Have so much FUN tomorrow.  Glad you picked 09/13/13, so you get to attends the Villains event.


----------



## californiamomof4grls

This is our first Halloween at Disneyland we leave in 12 days!!! When you talk about the carnival is that a Halloween Party thing?


----------



## Sherry E

kmedina said:


> I am giddy, Sherry. I wish we were going at the same time, so I could meet you. From your reports, I already feel like I know you anyway. Cannot wait for your next one. Your post has me super excited. Have so much FUN tomorrow.  Glad you picked 09/13/13, so you get to attends the Villains event.



*Kim --*

Thank you!  I feel like I know so many of the people who stuck with me in my (now defunct) TR thread and in my Halloween & Christmas Superthreads, or from reading their TRs!  I feel like we are all extended family at this point, after being on this board for so long.

I would love to get back to DLR sometime in October too (and I would happily go on a day when you're there!), but don't know if I will be able to pull it off.  I probably should have just planned to do the MHP in October instead of trying to be there on the first night (9/27).  I have Halloween activities planned in September but nothing in October, which makes no sense!  (Why not plan all my Christmas time activities for November and skip December too?)

I would have had my eye on going on 9/13 anyway -- just because it's the first day of the season and everything is fresh, surprising and new.  The merchandise is still in stock, as well (which is not always the case as the seasons progress).  However, the Unleash the Villains/Friday the 13th spin that DLR is putting on the first day of Halloween Time is a big draw for me.  This is the only time I am aware of that DLR has ever done anything for Friday the 13th, and it may be the last time!  So I want to at least catch a glimpse of it while it happens.  

I'll be there with Liza/funatdisney tomorrow -- and she recently met Bret in person at the Expo.  I think she also (almost) met Allison (franandaj) a couple of years ago too, but never did.  One of these days I will get to meet you and Bret -- both of whom I feel I know!   

Liza and I may make a mad dash out of the parks if the crowds for the Villains after 8 p.m. are insane.  We can see Villains again at the MHP (she is also going to MNSSHP this year too).  But I want to try to hang in there as long as possible to at least get a sense of what's happening in Town Square and in New Orleans Square because this is a new thing.



californiamomof4grls said:


> This is our first Halloween at Disneyland we leave in 12 days!!! When you talk about the carnival is that a Halloween Party thing?



*californiamomof4grls -*

Hi there!

No.  The whole Carnival/Ranch/Round-Up is open daily, all season long.  It's not a party exclusive, thankfully.  It's great because the carved character pumpkins change throughout the season so you will see different things each day.  Some of the pumpkins can stay up for one week; some for a few weeks.  The carvers are constantly creating new pumpkins to replace the old ones.

Have a great trip!


----------



## funatdisney

Hi everyone! I thought I would introduce myself. I'm Liza. Sherry E and I are going to DLR tomorrow for the Villains event. I am super excited and so looking forward to it.

I used to go to DLR for a mini-vacation in October, but my DD(15)'s volleyball schedule has hijacked our life. Her game schedule doesn't allow an October vacation. (Instead, We go to DLR for a mini-vacay in December. Believe me I am not complaining.)  I am very familiar with DLR during this time of the year. I am very curious and excited to see all the haps for tomorrow's event.


----------



## sunshine1259

funatdisney said:


> Hi everyone! I thought I would introduce myself. I'm Liza. Sherry E and I are going to DLR tomorrow for the Villains event. I am super excited and so looking forward to it.
> 
> I used to go to DLR for a mini-vacation in October, but my DD(15)'s volleyball schedule has hijacked our life. Her game schedule doesn't allow an October vacation. (Instead, We go to DLR for a mini-vacay in December. Believe me I am not complaining.)  I am very familiar with DLR during this time of the year. I am very curious and excited to see all the haps for tomorrow's event.



How funny.  I met a Sherry L. on these boards who lived in Ventura, too.  We have become quite close. She just moved to Santa Ynez, though.  But, still see each other and go to DL and on cruises together.


----------



## Sherry E

sunshine1259 said:


> How funny.  I met a Sherry L. on these boards who lived in Ventura, too.  We have become quite close. She just moved to Santa Ynez, though.  But, still see each other and go to DL and on cruises together.



*Brenda -*

I am the Sherry E to whom Liza was referring above...but my middle initial is "L"!!!!  I love coincidences!

I encountered someone with my name (different spelling, though) in the remote hills of Avalon on Catalina Island this past July (it was a fairly deserted road).  She stopped at the same spot I did and asked me if I would take a photo of her with her group.  She was also from Los Angeles, as am I!  What are the odds?


----------



## funatdisney

sunshine1259 said:


> How funny.  I met a Sherry L. on these boards who lived in Ventura, too.  We have become quite close. She just moved to Santa Ynez, though.  But, still see each other and go to DL and on cruises together.



How cool! I love your story.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a little sad today. If all had gone according to plan, I would be on a plane to California now.

Corinna


----------



## kmedina

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am a little sad today. If all had gone according to plan, I would be on a plane to California now.
> 
> Corinna



Insert hug emoticon here. Hopefully, you get to go soon from whatever is setting you back.


----------



## sunshine1259

Sherry E said:


> *Brenda -*
> 
> I am the Sherry E to whom Liza was referring above...but my middle initial is "L"!!!!  I love coincidences!
> 
> I encountered someone with my name (different spelling, though) in the remote hills of Avalon on Catalina Island this past July (it was a fairly deserted road).  She stopped at the same spot I did and asked me if I would take a photo of her with her group.  She was also from Los Angeles, as am I!  What are the odds?




Hi, Sherry.  It's kind of wierd having 2 Sherrys on the board.  Gotta love the Disboard.  And how funny for you to meet yet another Sherry in of all places Catalina Island.  It is indeed a small world.

Hopefully, we will see you and Liza tomorrow.



funatdisney said:


> How cool! I love your story.



It was quite surprising to meet Sherry on a cruise meet and to discover that our houses were literally 5 minutes drive from each other, although we live in different cities.  I just love this girl and am so sad to see her move.  I mean, who am I to go shopping with ??!!!

Anyway, hope to see you both tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine1259

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am a little sad today. If all had gone according to plan, I would be on a plane to California now.
> 
> Corinna



Oh, I am so sorry to hear that!


----------



## rowan1813

Yayyyyy *Sherry* for going tomorrow!!!  I know we will get the best pictures then cause you go the extra mile (or crawling into a bush) as the case may be.  I hope you and Liza (*funatdisney*) have a great time tomorrow and the crowds won't be too horrible. I wonder if with the park staying open that "13th" hour and the special emphasis that Disney has placed on tomorrow's events might give people more incentive to come. 

I am so excited about Halloween this year! I wish the party on 10/23 that we are going to would come a lot quicker but at the same time, it can't cause I'm nowhere close to being finished with our costumes!!!  I know you guys understand!

Love the superhero family idea *WestMom2two*!


----------



## pudinhd

I just received my D23 email newsletter that has details about the Haunted Mansion Holiday new additions...  ***SKIP THIS POST IF YOU DON'T WANT TO READ ABOUT THEM!***  Here is the link, but I think you need to be a member with a log in.

https://d23.com/haunted-mansion-dis...-the-13/?CMP=EMC-eml&att=20130912_D23_FanFare

Each year we count down to the opening of Disneylands Haunted Mansion Holiday and see how Jack Skellington has decked the halls for Halloween and Christmas. Decorations like the latest haunted gingerbread houseits bigger than ever this year at 8 wide and 13 tall and has an animated zero flying around the top of ithave become a tradition for Disneyland chefs and for Nightmare fans riding the attraction.

This year, its easy to remember when the attraction opens. Its celebrating its 13th year, opening on September Friday the 13th, in the year 2013the 13s have finally aligned for Halloween at Disneyland. Its also the day Disney ParksDisneyland and Walt Disney Worldis kicking off its Halloween festivities. This year, Brian Sandahl, art director of Haunted Mansion Holiday, and his team are bringing in new animation effects for new tricks and treats.

When you visit, pay special attention to the Haunted Mansions stretching room. Brians team has developed new animation effects that will bring this room to lifeor deathlike never before. Also, check out the portraits on the walls as you exit the stretching room and as you wait to board your doom buggy.

Weve always switched out these portraits, Brian says, so Jack Skellington changes into Sandy Claws as you are looking at them. Zero is in the portrait, too. But this year, Zero takes off and flies through all the portraits. He flies into the Jack-O-Lantern portrait, lights it up, and plays around with the scenes in the portraits. These two animation are really cool and weve never done animation effects in our 13-year history.

For the attractions actual 13th anniversarycelebrated on October 4Disneyland, as part of Limited Time Magic will be placing 13 themed collections of 13 objects around the Haunted Mansion. Well be introducing 13 surprises around the rooms of the Haunted Mansion so guests will be able to countkind of like a scavenger huntthe items that Jack Skellington has placed in each room. There will be 13 candles on Madame Leotas séance table and more additions like that. And if you miss them, youll have to get back on and ride again!


----------



## Sherry E

*pudinhd --*

Thank you for posting the info about HMH!  Some of it was alluded to in the Disney Visa newsletter/magazine that arrived a while back, but what you posted had more details.

What I am confused about is 





> For the attraction's actual 13th anniversary--celebrated on October 4--Disneyland, as part of "Limited Time Magic" will be placing 13 themed collections of 13 objects around the Haunted Mansion.



The collections of 13 had been hinted at in the Visa article so I had been expecting these collections of 13 to be there all season long, but the way it is phrased in the text you quoted makes it sound as though the 13 themed collections of 13 objects are only going to be there on or around October 4th (probably that entire week) -- as a Limited Time Magic thing.  I don't know if that's what was intended to be conveyed but that's what I took from it.

So if I am understanding that correctly, we will not be seeing the 13 themed collections today, but the people who are in the park on or around the week of 10/4 (and the MHP is already sold out on that date) will see them. 

Hmmm... I'm not sure how I feel about that.  I think it's kind of a cool idea and kind of a silly idea at the same time!  If the 13 collections stay up from October 4th all through the holiday season that's great, but if they're part of Limited Time Magic it seems as though they'd be yanked down before that time.

Oh well.  At least Disney is not holding the gingerbread house/centerpiece hostage to Limited Time Magic, so I'll at least be able to see that today.  And I must get my hands on one of those gingerbread zombie cookies before they're all snapped up (like the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears sometimes are)!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> Thank you for posting the info about HMH!  Some of it was alluded to in the Disney Visa newsletter/magazine that arrived a while back, but what you posted had more details.
> 
> What I am confused about is
> 
> The collections of 13 had been hinted at in the Visa article so I had been expecting these collections of 13 to be there all season long, but the way it is phrased in the text you quoted makes it sound as though the 13 themed collections of 13 objects are only going to be there on or around October 4th (probably that entire week) -- as a Limited Time Magic thing.  I don't know if that's what was intended to be conveyed but that's what I took from it.
> 
> So if I am understanding that correctly, we will not be seeing the 13 themed collections today, but the people who are in the park on or around the week of 10/4 (and the MHP is already sold out on that date) will see them.
> 
> Hmmm... I'm not sure how I feel about that.  I think it's kind of a cool idea and kind of a silly idea at the same time!  If the 13 collections stay up from October 4th all through the holiday season that's great, but if they're part of Limited Time Magic it seems as though they'd be yanked down before that time.
> 
> Oh well.  At least Disney is not holding the gingerbread house/centerpiece hostage to Limited Time Magic, so I'll at least be able to see that today.  And I must get my hands on one of those gingerbread zombie cookies before they're all snapped up (like the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears sometimes are)!



Very good point!  I was thinking the 13 collections would be there the entire time HMH was open.  Maybe we will find out more today when Disney releases the next LTM "event"...  Hope to see you at DL today!  I'm going to be looking for the crazy woman crawling through displays!!


----------



## tlovesdis

Just paid off my trip and ordered my photopass +!

40 days to go!!!


----------



## DharmaLou

A month from today! I am so excited - this will be my first time during Halloween decorations. About 9 years ago I was there the last weekend of September, but I honestly don't remember any Halloween decor from then. 

I hope everyone there today on the 13th has a wonderful time!


----------



## californiamomof4grls

Sherry E said:


> *Kim --*
> *californiamomof4grls -*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> No.  The whole Carnival/Ranch/Round-Up is open daily, all season long.  It's not a party exclusive, thankfully.  It's great because the carved character pumpkins change throughout the season so you will see different things each day.  Some of the pumpkins can stay up for one week; some for a few weeks.  The carvers are constantly creating new pumpkins to replace the old ones.
> 
> Have a great trip!


My husband LOVES to carve the pumpkins he even goes to our Walgreens because for some reason they have a lot of random Disney Halloween things. He gets the Disney carve Mickey the Vampire in to your pumpkin and so on. He spends ours with our girls! I have to buy one pumpkin for each girl and then at least three for him. They always think I'm a little nutty when I walk up with a cart full of pumpkins! This will be a HAVE TO on our list of things to see!! SO excited!!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am a little sad today. If all had gone according to plan, I would be on a plane to California now.
> 
> Corinna


 I totally feel you! We had to cancel our trip twice before we were able to do it this year!  I hope it works out in the future for you!


----------



## WestMom2two

tlovesdis said:


> Just paid off my trip and ordered my photopass +!
> 
> 40 days to go!!!



Wooooo Hoooooooo!  We have 36 day's leftf!!!!!!

and thanks for reminding me to order my photo pass! Doing that this weekend!


----------



## dolphingirl47

kmedina said:


> Insert hug emoticon here. Hopefully, you get to go soon from whatever is setting you back.



It was just a question of the stars not being aligned properly and various components that were needed for the trip becoming unavailable at one stage or another and us just giving up in the end. We are now going to Orlando in December and will be back to Disneyland next year.



sunshine1259 said:


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear that!



Thanks.

Corinna


----------



## SingWithFlowers

We're officially going to the party on the 31st, and actually staying the 30th-1st which I didn't expect to be able to do. 

I've been skimming through this thread and your post are very helpful *Sherry*!

I'm excited to see all the costumes, I love the super hero family idea and your Demeter costume is perfect *Kilala*!

I'm planning to either go as Elphaba from Wicked or Eponine from Les Mis. I had decided and planned on Elphaba, but just thought of Eponine hmmm.


----------



## californiamomof4grls

I just bought our AP's for the family!! Ten days to go!!


----------



## ahsquared

Just extended our trip by one day so we could go to mickeys Halloween party!!


----------



## Kilala

SingWithFlowers said:


> We're officially going to the party on the 31st, and actually staying the 30th-1st which I didn't expect to be able to do.
> 
> I've been skimming through this thread and your post are very helpful *Sherry*!
> 
> I'm excited to see all the costumes, I love the super hero family idea and your Demeter costume is perfect *Kilala*!
> 
> I'm planning to either go as Elphaba from Wicked or Eponine from Les Mis. I had decided and planned on Elphaba, but just thought of Eponine hmmm.



Thank you!


----------



## WestMom2two

SingWithFlowers said:


> We're officially going to the party on the 31st, and actually staying the 30th-1st which I didn't expect to be able to do.
> 
> I've been skimming through this thread and your post are very helpful *Sherry*!
> 
> I'm excited to see all the costumes,* I love the super hero family idea* and your Demeter costume is perfect *Kilala*!
> 
> I'm planning to either go as Elphaba from Wicked or Eponine from Les Mis. I had decided and planned on Elphaba, but just thought of Eponine hmmm.



Thanks! Ive been working on it since summer and it fits our family so perfectly  So Excited!!!


----------



## stacyduck

I just bought tickets!!! We will be there the 14th through the 18th. I am so excited and no one else understands my obsession so I had to come here to tell someone.  (this is my 1st post btw)


----------



## DisFam95

stacyduck said:


> I just bought tickets!!! We will be there the 14th through the 18th. I am so excited and no one else understands my obsession so I had to come here to tell someone.  (this is my 1st post btw)



Welcome and congrats!  Start making all the spreadsheets now


----------



## Sherry E

Well, let me just say that when Disney decided to "Unleash the Villains," they also unleashed madness and crowds in the park.  The crowds in Town Square in the general Villains area were as bad as I have seen them on New Year's Eve many years ago -- and much worse than the crowds for Mickey's Halloween Party, for sure.  Much worse than the Candlelight Processional/Ceremony Crowds too.  It was not like that all day -- just closer to Villains' time.  Liza/funatdisney and I were trying to escape Main Street after the Villains came out and started taking photos with people.  The crowds were at a standstill, elbow to elbow, blocking the path.  I can't imagine that NOS was much better. The music was fun.  The DJ with the witch hat was fun.  It's just that the crowd was not fun at all.

We finally escaped DL and made it over to DCA (which was very pleasant and not at all hideously crowded!) in time to catch a couple of songs from the Mad T Party (who was supposed to have an "All Hallows Eve" theme, and yet I saw nothing of Halloween there at all).

I did take some photos (will take more in a couple of weeks on MHP day), but I have to load them to Photobucket (which will be tomorrow).  In the meantime, here are some random observations about today:

*1. * *The Zombie Gingerbread cookie (*which is being called a Spooky cookie) -- It does not look anything like a zombie.  There is frosting on the cookie to make it look like a bony skeleton, but the frosting melts as soon as it hits the heat.  A CM was even saying that they can't sell the cookies like that, with the melted frosting. So the Zombies did not fare well in the heat.  BUT... maybe this is the most important thing... The gingerbread itself was delicious!  Yum!  It was fresh, soft and tasty -- easily better than the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears I've had;

*2.  The Pirates League* seems to work very well in the Halloween Carnival setting, because there is so much going on in that area, between the crafts and games, music from Billy Hill & the Hillbillies, treats, pumpkin carving (I spoke to one of the pumpkin carvers for a while), characters, Villains, Scare-Dy-Crow Shack, etc.  I think it's a good fit;

*3.  Love love LOVE the massive gingerbread masterpiece in the Haunted Mansion Holiday ballroom/dining room*.  It is easily the tallest and largest creation HMH has ever had.  BUT...there was no Oogie Boogie topiary in the cemetery, along the queue.  Oogie Boogie disappeared;

*4.  There are sooooooooooooooooooo many cute Halloween t-shirts this year*.  I am a sucker for a good black t-shirt, so everywhere I turned there was a temptation.  Plus, there is a great Halloween mug that I wanted to get, and all kinds of other fabulous Halloween or Haunted Mansion items (yes, I took pictures)!  There are at least 2 reusable bags you can buy for the MHP.  Too much good stuff;


*5.  Love the Mummy Mickey ears ornament;*

*6.*  This has nothing to do with Halloween but I will share it anyway -- *there is almost nothing better on a hot day than one of those glorious, juicy pineapple spears that you can get on Main Street or Buena Vista Stree*t.  Sweet relief from the harsh effects of summer; 

*7.  I love the Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree in Frontierland!  So pretty at night.*

*8.  Loved the "Dancin' Daddies* (a group of poor unsuspecting dads who were recruited from the crowd by a band at the entrance to DL (in front of the Mickey floral) to dance like the Rockettes and sing along with a song that was being played.  They didn't have much time to rehearse, but it was one of the funniest things I've seen, as this group of dads tried to high kick and sing; and

*9.  People talk about the Disneyland cats and the Disneyland ducks!  I love the Disneyland lizards!*  I spent a fair amount of time staring at lizards in Frontierland (maybe geckos), including a baby!  So cute!


I'm sure there is more but I'm tired and must sleep.  I will be back here with some photos tomorrow -- and I also know that Bret (*mvf-m11c*, who some of you also know from my Christmas Superthread, as he posts amazing photos in our Theme Week Countdown) is headed to DL tomorrow through Monday, so he will have even more photos to share.


----------



## Amommy21

Where are the gingerbread zombie cookies sold?

Can anyone snap a picture of the current jack sparrow costume available for size 12 boys?

Are they selling any brown leather look pirate hats these days?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tdashgirl

Loved your little recap Sherry E!  Looking forward to seeing photos


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> Oh well.  At least Disney is not holding the gingerbread house/centerpiece hostage to Limited Time Magic, so I'll at least be able to see that today.  And I must get my hands on one of those gingerbread zombie cookies before they're all snapped up (like the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears sometimes are)!



Gingerbread zombie cookies????  How did I miss this?



tlovesdis said:


> Just paid off my trip and ordered my photopass +!
> 
> 40 days to go!!!



Wahoo!  That is one of the things I must do for my Christmas trip.  I loved having the Photopass + at WDW last year.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Went to the resort yesterday to do some shopping, unlike Sherry E I was not brave enough to stay for the unleashing of the villains. 

Here are some pics of my experience. 

Ears that were released Friday the 13th, I went with the Ursula pair.  











Trying to choose between a Minnie or Pirate costume for DD, it looks like a few princess dresses were restyled. 











Cute displays in World of Disney 











Of course my fave,  the HM Dooney, it sold out by 1PM..... They will have more later and be selling online through the Disney Store. 

I was DisneyBounding with Jack Skellington 






Spent some time in the park, it was not busy while I was there, but.... Boy, was it warm! 






I will be returning to the park next week, and hope to get pictures of the new princess dresses. 


I am very much looking forward to your pictures Sherry!!!!!! 

Ysell


----------



## WestMom2two

Oh my gosh the crowds sounded miserable!  That's just crazy! Can't wait to see all your pictures!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Sherry!  Sherry!  Sherry!  Sherry!  Sherry!

Wake up and tell us more..........we can't wait!


----------



## Kilala

Can you guys tell any Halloween bags this year? Someone showed a picture of mone they found at the Disney store online but, I bought something like that at the Worl of Disney on 2011. I need a bigger bag with great handles. The hanldes on the 2011 bag we not very good. After 2012 I had to though the bag out because, of the handles


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry, I anxiously await your pictures and a mini trip report! This is thrilling!!


Pinup Mommy, oh my gosh those ears are to die for!! I really hope they have them in December still or better yet they decide to sell them on the Disney Store website. I NEED them!! I love my Mouse ears but these are THE best!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I was just thinking the other day that I don't need to budget for a Dooney and Bourke purse when we go to Walt Disney World in December, but I so want this Haunted Mansion purse. I hope that this is still around in December.

Corinna


----------



## perlster

The reports on the Disney Parks blog Facebook page (for both DLP and DHS) - and elsewhere - about the 13th hour event are really frightening  

For the record, the _Dancing Daddies_ are neither new nor a Halloween Time event.  Every entrance show, Mad Hatter runs that "show" or the _Synchronized Strollers_, or some kind of audience participation.


----------



## Kiwigirls

Pinup Mommy said:
			
		

> I will be returning to the park next week, and hope to get pictures of the new princess dresses.



Thanks for the photos!! If you are able to get photos of the new princess dresses next week that would be great! We are heading over in a month so would love to know what they are like before then!


----------



## SingWithFlowers

Cheshirecatty said:


> Sherry!  Sherry!  Sherry!  Sherry!  Sherry!
> 
> Wake up and tell us more..........we can't wait!



Yes! +1 lol


----------



## princesszelda

Cheshirecatty said:


> Sherry!  Sherry!  Sherry!  Sherry!  Sherry!
> 
> Wake up and tell us more..........we can't wait!





SingWithFlowers said:


> Yes! +1 lol



Sherry where are you???? I am dying waiting


----------



## Sherry E

perlster said:


> The reports on the Disney Parks blog Facebook page (for both DLP and DHS) - and elsewhere - about the 13th hour event are really frightening
> 
> For the record, the _Dancing Daddies_ are neither new nor a Halloween Time event.  Every entrance show, Mad Hatter runs that "show" or the _Synchronized Strollers_, or some kind of audience participation.



*perlster --*

Thanks for the clarification but if you'll notice, I neither said that that the Dancing Daddies were new (though that was the first time I had seen them, and Liza/funatdisney has never seen them) nor did I say they were specific to Halloween Time (however, it is fair to say that many people have not seen every entrance show so it was worth a mention of what type of 'show' it was).  I was giving my recap of my day and I gave my opinion of the Daddies.  There was a band there as well, and the Mad Hatter, but I was focused on the Daddies and not paying attention to the other performers and characters.






​

*Cheshirecatty, Michele, Jenn, Pinup Mommy, SingWithFlowers, et al,* -- 

It takes Photobucket hours and hours to load as many photos as I take, so I just got done with that part of the process a short while ago.  I hope you didn't think I was still sleeping!  Good grief!  I've been up since 6 a.m.  

Now I'm trying to go through and separate the photos by groups, for posting here.  For example, the first post I'm going to put up in this thread is a Halloween Treats post (coming up in a few minutes).  The next couple of posts (which I still have to put together) will be merchandise posts.  

I'm doing the decorations posts last because the decor won't change.  However, the treats and the merchandise can change over the course of the season if any of it runs out, so I want to be sure to post photos of as much of it as I can while the season is new -- so everyone who is heading out to DLR this month and next month can have an idea of what kinds of goodies to look out for!


----------



## MadMim

Kilala, We were just in the parks, and got to see the new Halloween bags.  They are $10 and quite sturdy.  My daughter broke her backpack with so much candy the first year, so we are looking for strong handles this year as well.  I approve of these new bags.


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> *2.  The Pirates League* seems to work very well in the Halloween Carnival setting, because there is so much going on in that area, between the crafts and games, music from Billy Hill & the Hillbillies, treats, pumpkin carving (I spoke to one of the pumpkin carvers for a while), characters, Villains, Scare-Dy-Crow Shack, etc.  I think it's a good fit;



What is the Pirates League and is it located at the Big Thunder Ranch area?


----------



## Sherry E

*dnamertz --*

The Halloween Carnival is in the Ranch/Round-Up area.  There is a lot going on at that location, including Pirates League!  It's a fun spot to spend a while because there is so much to do or see.  Someone else will be able to give you a better description of Pirates League, but I know that kids can be made up to look like pirates (I saw kids getting their make-up done). 


*Kilala -- *

I saw at least 2 bags (maybe 3).  As usual, there is a bag that is close to $5.00 and one that it close to $10.  The latter bag is the one that lights up when you press the button -- and that is virtually the same bag that was sold 2 years ago, except this one is orange and black instead of green and black.  I think I also saw one more bag, but I will know when I get into my photos.  I'll be posting photos here, so just hang in there!  I probably took more merchandise photos than anything else, really.






*Okay, this will be a Halloween treats-focused post.  By no means was I able to get photos of all of the seasonal food or goodies, because sometimes it is hard to get to certain spots to see what things look like if there are many people in the way.  Also, sometimes, unless you actually order an item (take the pumpkin fritters or beignets at Royal Street Verandah, for example) you can't see what it looks like.  

Some goodies mysteriously appear later in the day.  For example, I was looking for the yearly pumpkin raisin muffins and couldn't find them -- I even checked in Jolly Holiday Bakery -- but Liza/funatdisney checked Jolly Holiday and saw them, so they must have been put out after I looked.  But here are some of the goodies:
*

*At Candy Palace on Main Street...



























Zombie ("Spooky") cookie, which I got at the cart right in front of the entrance to Haunted Mansion Holiday -- notice how the frosting is rapidly melting in the heat...



















Halloween Carnival Menu...







Candy Corn cotton candy (which looked like it was selling out)...









At the Jolly Holiday Bakery...








At Marceline's Confectionery...

Pumpkin fudge and crispy treat - 








Cake pops - I LOVE the Mummy Mickey  













Cookie 











At the Disney Showcase Store on Main Street...

Cookies - 








Cotton candy - 








Lollipops - 








Gummy worms -







Pretzels - 







Crispy treats on a stick  








Popcorn tin  









Back at the Candy Palace...

Candy Corn -























Okay, I'll give you just one atmosphere/decor picture for the moment -- a sneak peek, if you will!  Lol.  As the blue sky gives way to nightfall, the moon shines down on the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree...







*​


----------



## Kiwigirls

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Okay, this will be a Halloween treats-focused post.
> 
> But here are some of the goodies:
> 
> 
> At Candy Palace on Main Street...
> 
> Zombie ("Spooky") cookie, which I got at the cart right in front of the entrance to Haunted Mansion Holiday -- notice how the frosting is rapidly melting in the heat...
> 
> Halloween Carnival Menu...
> 
> Candy Corn cotton candy (which looked like it was selling out)...
> 
> At the Jolly Holiday Bakery...
> 
> At Marceline's Confectionery...
> 
> Pumpkin fudge and crispy treat -
> 
> I think these are marshmallow treats  I LOVE the Mummy Mickey
> 
> Cookie
> 
> At the Disney Showcase Store on Main Street...
> 
> Cookies -
> 
> Cotton candy -
> 
> Lollipops -
> 
> Whats in here?  Mints?
> 
> Pretzels -
> 
> Crispy treats on a stick
> 
> Popcorn tin
> 
> Back at the Candy Palace...
> 
> Candy Corn -
> 
> Okay, I'll give you just one atmosphere/decor picture for the moment -- a sneak peek, if you will!  Lol.  As the blue sky gives way to nightfall, the moon shines down on the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree...



Great photos, Thanks so much Sherry! Love the last one! 

Wonder if the Goofy tin has gummy worms in it? Since it looks like they are what is surrounding him?


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry*, 

Your picture of the Halloween Tree is fantastic!  I don't believe I've ever seen one as pretty as that(with the moon and all).

Thank you for the pictures of all the yummy treats--I'm drooling--that's high praise for the gingerbread spooky kooky cookie, that's it's better than the Mickey(with chocolate ears) gingerbread!

I appreciate your being the "eyes" for those of us who couldn't be at the event last night!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> Well, let me just say that when Disney decided to "Unleash the Villains," they also unleashed madness and crowds in the park.  The crowds in Town Square in the general Villains area were as bad as I have seen them on New Year's Eve many years ago -- and much worse than the crowds for Mickey's Halloween Party, for sure.  Much worse than the Candlelight Processional/Ceremony Crowds too.  It was not like that all day -- just closer to Villains' time.  Liza/funatdisney and I were trying to escape Main Street after the Villains came out and started taking photos with people.  The crowds were at a standstill, elbow to elbow, blocking the path.  I can't imagine that NOS was much better. The music was fun.  The DJ with the witch hat was fun.  It's just that the crowd was not fun at all.



Oh, my gosh!! Last night was a nightmare!  We were in Town Square before 6:00 trying to figure out what was going on...  Even the CMs didn't know and were just getting information in the moment.  I had such high hopes for the event and even got my hotel room in January because I was so excited!  We left DL at 10 after much disappointment.

We were able to see the characters at the very beginning, but it was a crazy crowd.  After the pictures we got stuck and couldn't get out of the area due to the massive crowds.  We told multiple CMs about the lack of an exit and they finally got it fixed.  I even braved going over to New Orleans (before the party moved there) hoping for the popcorn bucket & souvenir mug.  The drinks lines were too long and according to the popcorn CM there was a problem with the shipment and they hadn't been received yet.

After 9 months of excitement and looking forward to this event, I was extremely bummed.  I really do feel like DL should have been able to organize and plan a better event.


----------



## DharmaLou

drooling! Awesome pics!


----------



## californiamomof4grls

OMG!!! I don't know if I can sleep nine more nights let alone keep my secret because of your pictures Sherry!!!! I am so excited!!


----------



## Kilala

MadMim said:


> Kilala, We were just in the parks, and got to see the new Halloween bags.  They are $10 and quite sturdy.  My daughter broke her backpack with so much candy the first year, so we are looking for strong handles this year as well.  I approve of these new bags.



That's great!!! I will try to get one in DTD before I leave for WDW. I hope they have them there

Sherry great yummy treats photos. On the bags The one I saw was green and black and it was around $5. I will go to DTD and see if they have any of the bags for sale


----------



## kaoden39

Pumpkin fudge? Oh my! I wish they would have that all the time!


----------



## DharmaLou

kaoden39 said:


> Pumpkin fudge? Oh my! I wish they would have that all the time!



I know they had this last year during the holidays, we went Thanksgiving week and I bought some then.


----------



## kaoden39

DharmaLou said:


> I know they had this last year during the holidays, we went Thanksgiving week and I bought some then.




I hope they still have them the first week of January. I am hoping that because it is still "Christmas" the first few days we are there they will still have them.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm just waiting for RDCT fireworks and it was nice to see the Halloween decorations at DL. It almost feels like there aren't too many pumpkins in MS.

*Sherry* - I went around NOS to find the gingerbread cookie and I wasn't able to find it. Unless I didn't asked carefully, it must have been available only during Villains Unleashed from yesterday only.

Here are some pics from today including some treats.


----------



## Kilala

mvf-m11c said:


> I'm just waiting for RDCT fireworks and it was nice to see the Halloween decorations at DL. It almost feels like there aren't too many pumpkins in MS.
> 
> *Sherry* - I went around NOS to find the gingerbread cookie and I wasn't able to find it. Unless I didn't asked carefully, it must have been available only during Villains Unleashed from yesterday only.
> 
> Here are some pics from today including some treats.



What is in the Mickey mug? It looks really good. These are great pictures!!


----------



## Amommy21

Wait?  DOONEY HM?  AAAHH,, how did I miss this? and here I was ready to spend all my money on the new Vera Bradley bags!

Thanks for the treat photos!


So my DH keeps telling me they pass out bags for TorT?  Is this true or are they for sale?


----------



## MAJPLO

Amommy21 said:


> Wait?  DOONEY HM?  AAAHH,, how did I miss this? and here I was ready to spend all my money on the new Vera Bradley bags!
> 
> Thanks for the treat photos!
> 
> So my DH keeps telling me they pass out bags for TorT?  Is this true or are they for sale?



I think they pass out bags but everyone says it's not big enough for the loads of candy you get. The idea is to buy or bring another larger bag to put candy in when the give away bag fills up.


----------



## funatdisney

Although the Villain Event was so crowded and an unorganized mess, I had a great time with Sherry E, enjoyed the Halloween decor and treats and  meeting other DIS'ers at the meet. Wish there was more thought put into this event. I mean, the Disney folks started promoting this early this year. They must have had a clue it was gong to very popular (Villains always bring a big crowd) and planned accordingly. Ok I'm done for now.



Sherry E said:


> Whats in here?  Mints?



I was curious what was inside the tin myself, so I picked one up had a look. Gummy worms.

Great pics,* Bret*! 



mvf-m11c said:


>



I love this piece. It really captures the character (At least what I know about Olaf) so perfectly. It was one of my favorites.

Oh I forgot to post this: 

When I went to buy the Villains T-shirt, the shirts were sold out. Good thing I asked a CM about the shirts. The CM told me the shirts were available for a limited time on Disneystore.com/parkevents site. I just checked and they are still available. 

You can go here to order: ''Unleash the Villains'' Tee for Adults - Disneyland

There is a Walt Disney World one, too.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Good morning!
I have a question about HM. Didnt they have a gingerbread house as the center piece last year. I remember them having one but Im not sure if it was last year or the year before. Wondering why they would repeat themselves so soon.
Love all the photos. This is our Christmas year so wont be there for Halloween this year.
Thanks!


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures everyone!  Sherry I see what you mean about the frosting.  I loved looking at the treats and merchandise photos.  Now I'm craving gingerbread....


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Arizona Rita said:


> Good morning!
> I have a question about HM. Didnt they have a gingerbread house as the center piece last year. I remember them having one but Im not sure if it was last year or the year before. Wondering why they would repeat themselves so soon.
> Love all the photos. This is our Christmas year so wont be there for Halloween this year.
> Thanks!



The HMH has a new gingerbread house every year 

In Sherry-E's tasty treats pic post, the one with a super and mummy on a stick, I think those are cake pops. Thanks for the pics


----------



## pudinhd

funatdisney said:


> Oh I forgot to post this:
> 
> When I went to buy the Villains T-shirt, the shirts were sold out. Good thing I asked a CM about the shirts. The CM told me the shirts were available for a limited time on Disneystore.com/parkevents site. I just checked and they are still available.
> 
> You can go here to order: ''Unleash the Villains'' Tee for Adults - Disneyland
> 
> There is a Walt Disney World one, too.



I am assuming you went to buy the shirt on Friday night...  I also saw the huge line to buy the shirts that night.  I am a little confused about why they would say they were sold out when I saw the Villains T-shirt at Port Orleans on Saturday morning.    Apparently even the merchandise team (still wishing for the popcorn bucket!) had some confusion going on!

I also saw the shirt online and I think the deadline to order is Tuesday.


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, yesterday I posted some treats photos.  

Now...let's get into the merchandise, shall we?  This way you will know if there is a special item to be on the lookout for when you head to DLR for the Halloween Time season.  If you know it exists but don't see it in one store, you can check other stores.  

I think I will have to break up the photos into at least 2 posts, because I took a lot of them.

If I am not mistaken, tonight I will be sitting in on a podcast with the DIS Unplugged team (due to air later this week) as we discuss Halloween Time and the Friday the 13th/Villains event (madness).*






*PART 1 OF HALLOWEEN TIME MERCHANDISE



Pins 








Ears/hats 




























Antenna toppers 




































Lanyard 









Animated Glow Jack Skellington 









Light-Up Pumpkin necklaces 









Plush/Plush costumes 





































(Duffy Halloween costumes)






sulley - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ornaments  

(I love Mummy Mickey!)













(Haunted Mansion) 







*​


*Stay tuned for another merchandise post coming up!!
*


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my goodness there is some really cute merchandise! I love the Mickey Mouse pumpkin antenna toppers. IS that new this year?


----------



## Sherry E

*PART 2 OF HALLOWEEN TIME MERCHANDISE (SEE PREVIOUS PAGE FOR PART 1)


T-shirts –









































Bags/buckets –


(This is the one that’s $4.95 – It’s made of thinner material)








(This is the bag that’s $9.95-ish – it twinkles when you push a button and there was a green and black version of it in 2011) – 









Standard Mickey pumpkin buckets, but they light up! - 














Candle Holders - 









Yard flag –









My favorite Halloween mug (which I want to get before the season ends) –









Mickey/Minnie Halloween mug set –






(backside of mug)










Shot glasses –
















Leota Snow globe-ish thing –









Figures -















Place mat or jumbo-sized mouse pad?









Halloween countdown calendar –









I think these are lanterns of some kind?









Candelabra thingy -







*​


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Oh my goodness there is some really cute merchandise! I love the Mickey Mouse pumpkin antenna toppers. IS that new this year?



*Michele -*

The pumpkin Mickey and the ghost Mickey seem to be sold every year.  I'm not sure if that one set of Halloween toppers (in the sort of cylinder/tube) was sold last year or not.  This was the first time I'd seen it, but it could have been sold last year -- or maybe I overlooked it in 2011.


​

*Bret --*

Thanks for posting your pictures!  The Spooky Kooky Cookie was sold at the cart outside HMH and at the Royal Street Verandah, but it appears to have been a Limited Time Magic thing.  It was delicious because I am assuming it was pretty fresh when it arrived at DLR.  

I didn't even see the regular gingerbread cookies with mouse ears this time around, and they are usually on sale at Halloween Time.  Maybe they are in stock now.  

I didn't take the time to snap photos on Main Street because nothing looked all that different (as you pointed out) and I don't want to take the same photos over and over on each trip.  I'll get back to Main Street and look more thoroughly in a couple of weeks.  This past Friday I was focused heavily on the Halloween Carnival, the treats and the merchandise.  And I also took some non-Halloween specific photos which will go into a TR.  I didn't even go to the Dia de los Muertos display this time around (though I passed by it a lot) because, again, it's the same thing each year and I didn't want to repeat the same photos.


*Kilala* -- 

That mug in Bret's photos is the demitasse dessert, which has mousse in it.  It is usually sold at Plaza Inn or Carnation Cafe.  Probably Cafe Orleans too.  There is also a holiday version of the demitasse dessert.




*Goofy_Mom -- *

You're right -- cake pops!  I hadn't even thought about cake pops (the Mummy Mickey and spider in Marceline's) and I couldn't  see the little sign underneath them well because some other people walked up to the counter just as I was trying to get a better look at it.



*Kiwigirls & Liza --*

Yes, gummies in the Goofy tin!  I didn't look at the bottom of the tin, but that makes sense!


*Cheshirecatty & Kiwigirls --*

Thank you for the nice compliment on the nighttime Halloween Tree/moon photo!  I was lucky I got anything to come out even halfway decently because I was not in my usual 'zone' that I need to be in to get something to come out okay.



*Thank you to everyone else who commented too (I may not have time to mention everyone, but I read all the posts)!*


----------



## Spirit Mage

I own the Halloween Mug. It's super cute. I get a mug every time I go to DLR and that was the one I picked up the time before last (last trip I picked up a Jack mug and a Cinderella one for my mom).


----------



## funatdisney

pudinhd said:


> I am assuming you went to buy the shirt on Friday night...  I also saw the huge line to buy the shirts that night.  I am a little confused about why they would say they were sold out when I saw the Villains T-shirt at Port Orleans on Saturday morning.    Apparently even the merchandise team (still wishing for the popcorn bucket!) had some confusion going on!
> 
> I also saw the shirt online and I think the deadline to order is Tuesday.



Yes, at the Tower Of Terror shop. I knew it was madness at DL and heard they were sold at the TOT shop. I am not surprised they had some shirts out the next morning. I am sure the CMs were just as confused as the guests. 

I am wondering if the merchandising team are having problems that go beyond the the Villains Event items. There was a Limited Edition pin of 1000 that was released on Thursday. The pin trading store in Downtown Disney only got 30 of them. The CM there was perplexed, saying that is very unusual.


----------



## pudinhd

funatdisney said:


> Yes, at the Tower Of Terror shop. I knew it was madness at DL and heard they were sold at the TOT shop. I am not surprised they had some shirts out the next morning. I am sure the CMs were just as confused as the guests.
> 
> I am wondering if the merchandising team are having problems that go beyond the the Villains Event items. There was a Limited Edition pin of 1000 that was released on Thursday. The pin trading store in Downtown Disney only got 30 of them. The CM there was perplexed, saying that is very unusual.



Oh, okay.  I don't know if it's accurate, but a CM told me they only had 750 to sell...  Hard to make it feel limited when they are selling them online though.


----------



## funatdisney

Great pics,* Sherry E* I was happy to spend the day with you and a ride on the Haunted Mansion Holiday. The gingerbread center piece was awesome!




Sherry E said:


> *If I am not mistaken, tonight I will be sitting in on a podcast with the DIS Unplugged team (due to air later this week) as we discuss Halloween Time and the Friday the 13th/Villains event (madness).*



Awesome...I'll be sure to listen in.



pudinhd said:


> Oh, okay.  I don't know if it's accurate, but a CM told me they only had 750 to sell...  Hard to make it feel limited when they are selling them online though.



I think the online special limited released - limited availability promotions are a new thing. The Disney Store online had a limited availability tee shirts for the Tiki Room 50th Anniversary and the Haunted Mansion (featuring the Hatbox Ghost - I got one of those) this summer. I was surprised when the CM told me they were offering the Villains tee shirts online. The more I thought about it, the more it made sense to me. If the two shirts on limited availability were a big success, why not offer the special event tees, too. They only have to make the number ordered and there is no overstock. Basically, guaranteed to sell out.

Personally, I hope they continue this practice. It makes it easier to purchase, although it would be more expensive. The discount online is 10% less and there is the shipping cost, too. Not having to spend a lot of time in line is worth the expense IMHO.


----------



## Kilala

Thank for the info Sherry.
Sherry do you remeber how much the Standard Mickey pumpkin buckets were? I've been wanting to buy one for the past 3 years.


----------



## PHXscuba

*Sherry --*

Those treats look simply delicious!! Must. Eat. Everything!! (and once again stymied by the lack of a "drooling" smiley!!

Is it wrong that I want to throw out all of my existing Halloween decor and decorate with Mickey pumpkins everywhere? 

Thanks for the appetite-whetting selection of pictures!!

PHXscuba

p.s. If there is anything you missed that you want me to get a picture of Friday, let me know!


----------



## Kilala

The 27th of September is Sold out now. Next year I'm going on Halloween Night. Sherry we have to meet up next year for MHP.


----------



## Lucrezia

Ooh, all these pictures are so great! I'm starting to really "feel" Halloween now lol. The weather has finally turned fall-ish in my area. Yay! It's cold again (sort of)! I'm doing a marathon of _Goosebumps_ later with my nieces and I can't wait to show them all these pics. So cute!!


----------



## Amommy21

OK, so tell me about the trick or treating...  I assumed it was like the mall, there were a few people scattered about with some bowls of candy. We are from out of town, I don't think we care about having pillowcases full of candy we have to drag back to the hotel or one the plane for that matter... just hoping for some "treats" for the weekend.

And can anyone who is there in the next could days tell me if they are selling "LEATHER LOOK" brown PIRATE HATS in the shop at the end of POTC this year?  I think I am going to surprise my son with a cool Jack Sparrow Costume that as far as I can tell they don't make anymore.. but will need to get a hat when we arrive at Disney.

OH and DH has basically told me I have to eat soup for a month if I want the new HM Dooney. I think he thinks he is calling my bluff.  (I just received a new Dooney a month or so ago as a surprise from him, so he is a bit miffed I think I have to have this one too).  We'll see who wins!

Oh and that leap year 24 hours was a nightmare last year!  I can't imagine how disappointing if the 13th events were the same.  I am actually a bit worried our Halloween party will be overbooked and crowded. We are so used to going "off season" and having our run of the parks.  I keep reminding myself we have to think of this as being like our Christmas 3 day weekend trips.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Amommy21*,

The Trick or Treating is great!

The lines are long(usually) *but*, we find them to move fairly quickly.

You may do as few, or as many, as you like, so the possibility to end up with a large amount of candy is high!

We usually do several trails, and then call it good, and with just that amount, have ended up with a bag(the one they give you as you enter the Halloween Party) full!  We just bring it home and hand it out!

The last time we were there, they *were* still selling the brown leather-look pirate hats!

I agree with you--we did the Leap Year event.  The morning was great, the late afternoon/evening were horrible--never again!

I would be willing to eat soup!


----------



## Priory

Fyi, the Happiest Haunts tour is giving out a Hatbox Ghost key pin. It's pretty sweet!


----------



## Amommy21

Can you explain the TorT lines or trails?  So there aren't just fixed stations where a CM stands around with a bowl?  IF there is a line or trail you have to walk and can't get in/out of sounds like a waste of time?


----------



## Sherry E

Amommy21 said:


> Can you explain the TorT lines or trails?  So there aren't just fixed stations where a CM stands around with a bowl?  IF there is a line or trail you have to walk and can't get in/out of sounds like a waste of time?



*Amommy21 --*

The set-up is that there are a certain number of treat trails scattered around Disneyland.  A treat trail, for example, could be located in Pixie Hollow or at the Halloween Carnival/Ranch area, or in the Innoventions building, inside the Golden Horseshoe, etc.  You will see the trails noted on the MHP map that you get upon entry, but those notations are not always accurate.  Look for the big white Mickey ghosts in the park, which often mark the approximate entrance to a treat trail, although they are not necessarily positioned right at the entrance, but sometimes off to the side.

Some trails follow a certain path -- like in the queue for Village Haus or something -- so you can't get out of those as easily.  Other trails might be in wide open areas, like along the Rivers of America, so it is easy to stop at one single treat station and grab some candy, then leave without going through the entire trail.  But you can go to every single trail and every single station (even more than once, if you choose to) and collect candy from all of them.  There is no limit.

Each treat trail has its own treat stations -- and those are usually marked by hanging orange or purple Mickey heads/faces that are lit up so they're easy to see.  Some trails have only 2 stations.  Some trails might have up to 5 stations.  The stations are basically stands that the CMs quickly set up, and they have stashes of candy and healthy goodies at those stations.  Everyone flows through, single file, and the CMs toss candy or whatever the treats are into your bag.


----------



## kaoden39

I wish that I could have a bottomless wallet. I want it all!


----------



## Amommy21

So are the treat trails like a little spook alley? or really just a line with 2-5 candy stops?  Sounds like a total waste of time. (I read a report someone spent like 1 1/2 hours in a trail line).  If we let DS walk through one which do you recommend?


----------



## Sherry E

Amommy21 said:


> So are the treat trails like a little spook alley? or really just a line with 2-5 candy stops?  Sounds like a total waste of time. (I read a report someone spent like 1 1/2 hours in a trail line).  If we let DS walk through one which do you recommend?



*Amommy21 --*

The trails are basically a line with 2-5 candy stops.  I've found that the lines moved very quickly.  Even the lines that looked very long moved fast.  I can't imagine anyone waiting for 90 minutes in a trail line.  That sounds crazy.  He/she could have just moved to a different treat trail.  I can't imagine why anyone would wait that long in one line.

I think that if you let DS go through one of the trails, the one in Pixie Hollow moves very fast and has maybe only 3 stations.  I think that the trail that is located near the Carnival/Ranch in Frontierland (if there is a trail there this year) only has 2 or 3 stations and there is often not a line of any kind.

The Golden Horseshoe treat trail has a long line, but it moves fast.  There are extra decorations inside the building during the party, and there are maybe 3 treat stations.


----------



## Amommy21

Any special ANAMATION ACADEMY characters to look out for?

We did get Jack Skellington. I framed my little guys in a black and white frame and hang it up during Halloween with black and white striped ribbon in my entry. Such a fun souvenir.


----------



## DisFam95

Anyone know about that Jack Skellington "animated" glow thing. I bought a skull thing at DL years ago (in February) that lit up/glowed and the 2 jaw bones flashed making it look like it was chomping. It had the suction cups in the eye as well and a hang cord. I wear that when we go out trick or treating every year and everyone LOVES it and is freaked out by it in the dark. My kids can always find me in the dark!!

Anyway - is that Jack thing the same type of thing?

Oh I plan on getting that Dooney. I'm signing up to work extra weekends this month so he can't gripe. 

I know there is a limit of 1 per person per day but do they sell out of them or have a certain number per day?  We plan on doing parks in the morning and shops at night.


----------



## Sally_fan

Amommy21 said:


> So are the treat trails like a little spook alley? or really just a line with 2-5 candy stops?  Sounds like a total waste of time. (I read a report someone spent like 1 1/2 hours in a trail line).  If we let DS walk through one which do you recommend?



We did most of treat trails at the party on Halloween night last year & they all moved very quickly. Even ones with long lines. There are 2 cast members to a cart (one on the left, one on the right) so there are 2 lines flowing side by side. We would just hit them as we were toured the park. The one that we found moved the quickest (& we may have missed some) was the one up by the Main Street train station. And that's where the villains were as well so there was always something to watch as we waited. Not saying that they will be set up there again this year but that was where they were last year.


----------



## Kilala

Amommy21 I never waited more then 10 minunets in any treat trail


----------



## siburdue

I think we hit up just about every trick or treat trail last year, and the longest line took us about 15 minutes (it was at Innovations).  Most lines were about 5 minutes long. I did notice that the later in the night, the shorter the lines, too. We did a couple of the trails twice, as the lines were about non-existent as we were heading towards the park entrance about 11:30pm. There were lots of great treats, and we asked for healthy treats a lot and had plenty to take to the parks with us for snacks and still had lots to bring home. Some CMs would give out huge handfuls of treats, and others would only give you one treat, which I thought was interesting!  Bottom line, is that although we had a great time trick or treating, if you don't enjoy trick or treating, then skip it and do what you really enjoy.


----------



## Priory

I have to agree. I have done 4 parties in 3 years and have never waited more than 10 minutes in a line, and that 10 minute line was the one station handing out Ghiradelli (I know they had that in 2010/2011. I don't remember seeing it in 2012).


----------



## bumbershoot

Wow we were very unlucky last year then. Every trail we went in had switchbacks and was very long. We finally bailed on the one outside innoventions. Saw how many more switchbacks there were. 

Doesn't help that most of the candy given can't be eaten by us and even the "healthy" stuff didn't seem that healthy. 

So that was one wdw year (2011) and one dlr year wasted with halloween parties because of focusing on treats when we should have focused on just about anything else!  Now the family (whose ideas we were following when going on treat trails) refuses to go to the parties again. 

And I just want to know if they fixed the typos this year. Cannot wait for the first map scan to surface....


----------



## tdashgirl

I've been to the Halloween party every year since 2006 when it was still in DCA (oh how I miss all the candy corn decorations there!) and never had a problem with trick-or-treating lines   Of course, it was always a mid-week party and not close to Halloween -- this year we're doing a Friday party because that's just how it worked out with our travel plans.  I'm not too worried though, our family is a "if it's too long we'll skip it or come back later" family.  I know the lines usually get much, much shorter near the end of the party.  We don't care how much loot we get, it's more the fun of doing it -- usually there is great interaction with the other guests and the CM's, talking costumes and stuff.  

I agree with the other posters that there is a lot to do other than Trick-or-Treating if that's not your thing or the lines are long


----------



## edna mode

subscribing


----------



## figment_jii

bumbershoot said:


> Wow we were very unlucky last year then. Every trail we went in had switchbacks and was very long. We finally bailed on the one outside innoventions. Saw how many more switchbacks there were.



Yikes!  I'm sorry to hear that...I have seen the trails having switchbacks, but they seemed to go away by the middle to end of the party.  I would definitely wait until the second half of the party to go trick-or-treating.  The candy is the same all night and the lines are much shorter.  Still, if you can't eat the candy, then it probably isn't really worth it to go trick-or-treating.

Did anyone see if there popcorn buckets are the same from last year (ghost Mickey) or if they're the new ones?


----------



## cats mom

DisFam95 said:


> Oh I plan on getting that Dooney. I'm signing up to work extra weekends this month so he can't gripe.
> 
> I know there is a limit of 1 per person per day but do they sell out of them or have a certain number per day?  We plan on doing parks in the morning and shops at night.




I'm still a bit perplexed about the HM D&B handbag. The first release on 9/13 was VERY limited, as in only 48-50 bags total at DLR. 

Bags were sold via wristband distribution. I understand some people lined up as early as 4am for the 10am store opening. I got there about 8am and got the second to last wristband. Those of us who got wristbands had until 1pm to pick up our bags. After that any remaining bags were made available to people in the standby line. 

I understand there were at least 2 dozen people in the standby line, and that it started forming before the store actually opened, so some of those folks were waiting 3+ hours, and there were only 2 bags available via the standby line.

I'm wondering if the first release was small to test demand for the bags? If so they got their answer; people want them, are willing to go to great lengths to get them, and the price point didn't seem to be an issue.

My understanding is the HM bags are not a limited edition or limited release, so they should be available later. The problem is I don't know that there's any official word on when. The CM's I asked just said later this year. Several people are saying they were told it would probably be 3 months before they're in stock again though. 

I guess a HM bag isn't necessarily seasonal, but personally I'm thinking this was the perfect time of year for the release, and demand could be far less if they don't come back in stock fairly soon. JMHO


----------



## Sherry E

*I recorded the 2013 Halloween Time discussion show with the Unplugged team last night.  We discussed the madness that was the Unleash the Villains event, the confusion about which treats or merchandise were supposed to only be for Limited Time Magic, the lack of decor in DCA, the lack of the masked Halloween floral Mickey in DL, Haunted Mansion Holiday, merchandise, the Halloween Carnival, a brief bit about the MHP, etc.  I think the show will be up on the Unplugged site by Thursday.

Meanwhile, now that I've posted Halloween treats photos and Halloween merchandise photos (because I know that those are two of the things people are most interested in before they take their trips), I will round up some decorations/atmosphere photos and post those today!

Also, after reading Kilala's update about the 9/27 MHP being sold out, I realized I was secretly relieved.  I hadn't bought my ticket yet -- I could have bought it, as I had planned to go to the MHP on 9/27 and I had gift cards to use, but something was holding me back.  I think I realized that I'd rather go to the party in October -- even if it is October 1st, I wanted to save something Halloween-ish and fun for myself to do in October.  I had planned all of my Halloween activities for September.  I want to go to the MHP when, hopefully, the weather cools down a bit too.  (Today is going to be another hot, miserable day and not very almost-Autumn!).)  

The most important thing to me was to be at DL on the first day of the season and I did that. So now I have to figure out which October date I have in mind.  It has to be a night that is discounted!  I'm not going to aim for a Halloween night party until next year.  I may do 10/1 because it's still early in the MHP schedule.

Hopefully someone else who is going to the 9/27 party will let us know about the treat stations and Toontown's treat trail and all of that.

*




bumbershoot said:


> Wow we were very unlucky last year then. Every trail we went in had switchbacks and was very long. We finally bailed on the one outside innoventions. Saw how many more switchbacks there were.
> 
> Doesn't help that most of the candy given can't be eaten by us and even the "healthy" stuff didn't seem that healthy.
> 
> So that was one wdw year (2011) and one dlr year wasted with halloween parties because of focusing on treats when we should have focused on just about anything else!  Now the family (whose ideas we were following when going on treat trails) refuses to go to the parties again.
> 
> And I just want to know if they fixed the typos this year. Cannot wait for the first map scan to surface....



Hi, *Molly*!

I don't think you've ever posted in this thread before, so welcome!

Yes, I, too, am anxiously awaiting the MHP map!  I want to see if the Strom Troppers make another appearance.




edna mode said:


> subscribing



Hello, *edna mode*, and welcome!

We have a lot of great, seasoned Halloween Time visitors in this thread and there is lots of info to go around (and lots of photos too)!  Hopefully it will be of help and interest!





figment_jii said:


> Did anyone see if there popcorn buckets are the same from last year (ghost Mickey) or if they're the new ones?



*figment_jii --*

You know, to be honest, I did not see any Halloween-specific popcorn buckets.  I would have posted photos over the last couple of days if I had seen them.  I wasn't looking specifically for them, but that doesn't mean anything because I usually see them anyway -- people carry them around the parks.  I didn't see anyone carrying anything that looked Halloween-ish.

It almost felt as though some of the merchandise and treats were not out yet.  That's how it seemed to me.  I get the feeling that certain shipments or deliveries of items were delayed.  And no Oogie Boogie topiary in the HMH queue.  I don't know if all of these things will suddenly appear this week, or if they are just gone from the season altogether.


----------



## figment_jii

Hi *Sherry E* - sigh....well, I can always hope that by the time I get there, they'll have them.    (I can hope, right?)

Looking at all the photos and info from the Villains event makes me really envious.  I wish I was close enough to go!  It's tough because I won't be down for the first party of the year this year, so I have to wait even longer!    Hopefully, they'll still have Halloween merchandise and goodies!  To be honest, I can't believe September is half over already!  It seems like it going both very fast and very slow.

I don't have a costume planned for the party (except a Halloween themed t-shirt...maybe I'll wear last year's MHP shirt), but I'm working on making more hats for the little Figment that comes along with me (some folks might have seen him over on the food picture thread).  To be honest, I'm running out of ideas for Halloween-themed Mickey ears.  I've done the pumpkin and a bat, I've got Jack Skellington and Tower of Terror ready for this year.  I tried toying with a Mummy Mickey, but it didn't come out very good.  So, any one got any suggestions?


----------



## kmedina

Sherry E said:


> I recorded the 2013 Halloween Time discussion show with the Unplugged team last night.  We discussed the madness that was the Unleash the Villains event, the confusion about which treats or merchandise were supposed to only be for Limited Time Magic, the lack of decor in DCA, the lack of the masked Halloween floral Mickey in DL, Haunted Mansion Holiday, merchandise, the Halloween Carnival, a brief bit about the MHP, etc.  I think the show will be up on the Unplugged site by Thursday.
> 
> Meanwhile, now that I've posted Halloween treats photos and Halloween merchandise photos (because I know that those are two of the things people are most interested in before they take their trips), I will round up some decorations/atmosphere photos and post those today!
> 
> Also, after reading Kilala's update about the 9/27 MHP being sold out, I realized I was secretly relieved.  I hadn't bought my ticket yet -- I could have bought it, as I had planned to go to the MHP on 9/27 and I had gift cards to use, but something was holding me back.  I think I realized that I'd rather go to the party in October -- even if it is October 1st, I wanted to save something Halloween-ish and fun for myself to do in October.  I had planned all of my Halloween activities for September.  I want to go to the MHP when, hopefully, the weather cools down a bit too.  (Today is going to be another hot, miserable day and not very almost-Autumn!).)
> 
> The most important thing to me was to be at DL on the first day of the season and I did that. So now I have to figure out which October date I have in mind.  It has to be a night that is discounted!  I'm not going to aim for a Halloween night party until next year.  I may do 10/1 because it's still early in the MHP schedule.
> 
> Hopefully someone else who is going to the 9/27 party will let us know about the treat stations and Toontown's treat trail and all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Molly!
> 
> I don't think you've ever posted in this thread before, so welcome!
> 
> Yes, I, too, am anxiously awaiting the MHP map!  I want to see if the Strom Troppers make another appearance.
> 
> Hello, edna mode, and welcome!
> 
> I saw that you had posted another thread about the MHP and I was hoping you'd make your way over to this thread too!  We have a lot of great, seasoned Halloween Time visitors in this thread and there is lots of info to go around (and lots of photos too)!
> 
> figment_jii --
> 
> You know, to be honest, I did not see any Halloween-specific popcorn buckets.  I would have posted photos over the last couple of days if I had seen them.  I wasn't looking specifically for them, but that doesn't mean anything because I usually see them anyway -- people carry them around the parks.  I didn't see anyone carrying anything that looked Halloween-ish.
> 
> It almost felt as though some of the merchandise and treats were not out yet.  That's how it seemed to me.  I get the feeling that certain shipments or deliveries of items were delayed.  And no Oogie Boogie topiary in the HMH queue.  I don't know if all of these things will suddenly appear this week, or if they are just gone from the season altogether.



10/25!!!!  I would love to meet you.

I am glad things worked out the way they did, because I know you wanted to go in October. Someone will post updates here from the 09/27 party as many already have for the WDW parties.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Sherry E~ you have COMPLETELY destroyed my souvenir budget~ I want just about every single thing you posted decor-wise!  I cannot wait to see everything in person!  7 days.......


----------



## MontanaTroubl

This week is going to go by DREADFULLY slow. We leave Friday for our road trip from Montana to Anaheim. I'm so excited... So is the Dh and 2 of the 3 little ones. (The 3rd is only 5months). 

I love the photos of the Halloween items! Going to be hard To choose just a few things!  We will be at the 9/27 party.


----------



## bumbershoot

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Molly*!
> 
> I don't think you've ever posted in this thread before, so welcome!
> 
> Yes, I, too, am anxiously awaiting the MHP map!  I want to see if the Strom Troppers make another appearance.



No, I haven't!  But the typo stuff has me checking your thread, just waiting for a picture.  Did they ever fix the "artesian vs artisan" bread thing on the menu at French Market?


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry*........No way!  "Strom Troppers"?  REALLY????  How did I miss this?

By the way, I am dying to get a set of the Haunted Mansion singing busts, of which you posted a picture!

They are sold out on line, and have been for several days, so I got *really excited* when you posted that picture!  Did you see many sets of those sitting around?

I hope if they sold out at the Parks during the Villains Event, that they will be getting in another shipment, but I'll not hold my breath!!!


----------



## crystal1313

I was there on Friday 9/13 and Saturday 9/14.  It was MADNESS when we got into DL at around 8:45.  I've never seen it SO crowded!!  (Even on July 17th, 2005!) We watched the fireworks, then watched the craziness for awhile before leaving around 10:30ish.  

I bought the little door hanger next to the outdoor flag that Sherry posted.  It's different on the other side and oh so cute!  The price is not bad at all!!  

I planned on doing more shopping sat night, but we ended up having to drive back home Sat night as DH works in IT and there was a major outage at his work.  Driving 6 hours home at 10:30PM after being in the parks all day was not fun.  We will be back next month and I would love to add to our Halloween decor with some of these cute items!  (And FYI, the Buzz lightyear sweatshirts now have laser sound when you hit the laser button on the sleeve!  I couldn't resist and got one!  Now my whole family has one =)

Can't wait to go for the party on 10/11!!


----------



## deesquared

Sherry, thanks for posting so many great pictures!
I am getting so excited for our Halloweentime trip!


----------



## bumbershoot

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Sherry*........No way!  "Strom Troppers"?  REALLY????  How did I miss this?



Yeppers.  Meet the Stromtroppers.  Right on the park map.

When I went to show the CM at City Hall (b/c I'm like that) at first he saw nothing, because NORMAL brains don't see typos like that.  And I made him look again, and he then covered his face and put his head down on the counter.  Poor guy.

He said he'd pass it along and then he gave my son a ton of candy as an apology of sorts.

Funny how no one did that when I reported the "artesian bread" typo on the FM menu.  (they are going for "artisan"...not bread made with water from an artesian well)


----------



## CaliGrrl

I saw a picture of a popcorn bucket that is Mickey dressed as a Hitch hiking ghost!  It is being sold at the World.  Has anyone seen them at Disneyland???  I have to have one!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

CaliGrrl said:


> I saw a picture of a popcorn bucket that is Mickey dressed as a Hitch hiking ghost!  It is being sold at the World.  Has anyone seen them at Disneyland???  I have to have one!



Someone posted a pic a few pages back of said bucket. As of yet, there isn't a Halloween bucket at the parks, HM or otherwise. Rumors are some merchandise has been delayed. I'm hoping for a new one, too.

I don't know how many of you look at other sites, but I've seen pics of Maleficent being conjured up at the Carinval! I remember last year that only the regular villains would appear (Cpt. Hook, Queen from Snow White, Queen of Hearts, & Cruella). I wonder if other baddies are on the list like Jafar or the Shadowman.


----------



## Susiesark

I've never experienced more than a 5 minute wait for any treat trails, and in fact, I often go through them then get back in line.  I came home with 24 lbs. of candy last year and 27 lbs. the year before, so certainly, you can keep going back for as much as you can carry.  Take extra bags!



CaliGrrl said:


> I saw a picture of a popcorn bucket that is Mickey dressed as a Hitch hiking ghost!  It is being sold at the World.  Has anyone seen them at Disneyland???  I have to have one!


 I've heard it will only be available during the parties.  I'll go into the parks this Thursday, so I'll try to find him.


----------



## Kilala

Sherry I got the Pumpkin Spice M&M's I will try them tomorrow and I will let you know how they taste. I also was really and got Peppermint Wonderland Dryer's Ice Cream and I also found a limited Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts. I will take pictures in my Cotton Candy Calico cat named Lily tomorrow afternoon. I will be wearing this costume on the 28th. Hopefully that date will not sell out by the 3rd of October. I'm planning on going twice to MNSSHP and MHP. I can't wait. I'm leaving on the 30th to WDW.


----------



## Spirit Mage

Kilala said:


> Sherry I got the Pumpkin Spice M&M's I will try them tomorrow and I will let you know how they taste. I also was really and got Peppermint Wonderland Dryer's Ice Cream and I also found a limited Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts. I will take pictures in my Cotton Candy Calico cat named Lily tomorrow afternoon. I will be wearing this costume on the 28th. Hopefully that date will not sell out by the 3rd of October. I'm planning on going twice to MNSSHP and MHP. I can't wait. I'm leaving on the 30th to WDW.



I have gone through two bags of Pumpkin Spice M&M's so far this month. They are so dangerously good LOL.

I was going to go to Disneyland tomorrow to check out all the Halloween stuff but we're down a car so it looks like it'll be next week. Which might be better, I hear it's suppose to cool down next week!


----------



## kmedina

Susiesark said:


> I've never experienced more than a 5 minute wait for any treat trails, and in fact, I often go through them then get back in line.  I came home with 24 lbs. of candy last year and 27 lbs. the year before, so certainly, you can keep going back for as much as you can carry.  Take extra bags!



Lol. We are doing MNSSHP and MHP. If we get that much candy at each, we need an empty bag just for that, lol. My six year old only weighs 48, so the idea of collecting his weight in candy has me seriously laughing!


----------



## Amommy21

TorT Trails - so what are the "healthy" choices?  And they do them all night, so we can just do them towards the end.

HM Dooney...  Oh, I was hoping I would be able to order one and have it to take with me on our trip next month!  So maybe not until Christmas?


----------



## tksbaskets

Such a great roving reporter you are *Sherry*!  I found myself searching eBay for that adorable Minnie witch hat.  Great photos.

OK *Kilala* what's your secret to being able to buy a bag of M&Ms and being able to wait until the next day to try them??  That's never something I'll ever be able to type. "Got a piece of that pumpkin fudge from Mainstreet, I'll let you know how it is tomorrow'   I admire people with willpower.

Keep the photos and reports coming.  I'm not going this year during Halloween season so I'm living vicariously through this DIS thread.

TK


----------



## Kilala

Spirit Mage said:


> I have gone through two bags of Pumpkin Spice M&M's so far this month. They are so dangerously good LOL.
> 
> I was going to go to Disneyland tomorrow to check out all the Halloween stuff but we're down a car so it looks like it'll be next week. Which might be better, I hear it's suppose to cool down next week!



Thanks for the heads upon the M&M's. I'm trying them today.



tksbaskets said:


> Such a great roving reporter you are *Sherry*!  I found myself searching eBay for that adorable Minnie witch hat.  Great photos.
> 
> OK *Kilala* what's your secret to being able to buy a bag of M&Ms and being able to wait until the next day to try them??  That's never something I'll ever be able to type. "Got a piece of that pumpkin fudge from Mainstreet, I'll let you know how it is tomorrow'   I admire people with willpower.
> 
> Keep the photos and reports coming.  I'm not going this year during Halloween season so I'm living vicariously through this DIS thread.
> 
> TK



I'm watching my weight and the only way I can do it is only have candy on popcorn nights. Those days are Tuesday and Saturdays. Although that might go out the window when I go to WDW in 13 days.


----------



## Sherry E

*We've already seen some treats, and we've seen a lot of Halloween merchandise.  Now, let's visit the Halloween Carnival/Jamboree/Round-Up/Ranch (yes, it is called all of those things!) area of Frontierland, which is one of the main hubs of activity during the Halloween Time season.

I will have to break up the Carnival/Jamboree/Round-Up/Ranch photos into two posts.

*



*PART 1 OF HALLOWEEN CARNIVAL/JAMBOREE/ROUND-UP/RANCH PHOTOS (PART 2 WILL FOLLOW AFTER THIS POST)*


*Halloween Carnival entry sign...














Schedule...









Halloween Round-Up Signs...















Random Pumpkin headed people...

(Gardening pumpkin)







(Card-playing pumpkins)








(Feather hat pumpkin)








(Cowboy pumpkins)








(Ticket booth pumpkin)








(Pirate pumpkin)








(Guitar strumming pumpkin)








(Scarf-wearing pumpkin) 










Petting Zoo...














Decor...















Scare-Dy-Crow Shack...











*​




*More from the Carnival coming up in the next post...*


----------



## Sherry E

*PART 2 OF THE HALLOWEEN CARNIVAL/ROUND-UP/JAMBOREE/RANCH PHOTOS 
(SEE PREVIOUS POST FOR PART 1 OF PHOTOS)



Pirates League...
















Games...




















Treats area...










Conjure Up a Villain...










































Pumpkin Carvers...









The carvers look for various gourds with odd shapes that will work for their creations.  Without this particular 'nose,' Olaf would not have existed.  It was all about finding the nose!

























Craft area...

















Billy Hill & the Hillbillies/Stage area...













*​


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

I already have a reservation for my son for Pirate League.  Is it more Halloween themed since it's in the Halloween section?


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Thank you!  Thank you!* *Thank you Sherry**!*

Beeeyoooooutiful pictures of my* favorite *part of Disneyland, during Halloween Time!(Thanks for including our goat friend in his neckerchief!


----------



## pattyduke34

Sherry- OMG!  I can not wait to see all of this!  I am at 32 days!  Great treat for all of us!


----------



## californiamomof4grls

Okay question What's Pirates League? What are you getting a reservation for? Is this a Halloween theme thing?


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

californiamomof4grls said:


> Okay question What's Pirates League? What are you getting a reservation for? Is this a Halloween theme thing?



It's offered year round at WDW and seasonally at DL.  The phone number for it is 714-781-7895~ the same number as BBB.  They give your child pirate lessons and a pirate name and face painting. 

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/pirates-league/ 

Here's the link that tells you more abou it.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> Conjure Up a Villain...



I have no idea how you find the time to take all of these pictures!!  I can't seem to make myself slow down enough to enjoy it all!  

Soooo, I have heard people say they have seen pictures of Maleficent at the Conjure a Villain...  But does your picture mean that you might also meet the Old Hag?!?!?!  Either one of those would be so cool to meet!!


----------



## grumpy's fan

Are there scheduled times for Conjure a Villain? If so , is it listed on the daily map???

Thanks


----------



## Kilala

Thank you Sherry for the pictures. I'm going to try to do what I can before the party on the 28th. I want to take alot of pictures


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry, these pictures are all so great! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sally_fan

grumpy's fan said:


> Are there scheduled times for Conjure a Villain? If so , is it listed on the daily map???
> 
> Thanks



Last year there was no schedule. You would just get in line & once inside the tent the villain conjured was a surprise. It was open Fri-Wed during Big Thunder Ranch hours.


----------



## tiggerluvr

Spirit Mage said:


> I have gone through two bags of Pumpkin Spice M&M's so far this month. They are so dangerously good LOL.



Yes, yes they are. I bought a bag last weekend. They're mostly cinnamon-flavored, with a touch of nutmeg/allspice/clove - something along those lines. I am a huge fan of cinnamon, so they're right up my alley.


----------



## Sherry E

*Random stuff:

1.  I forgot to mention -- yesterday (9/16) I saw my very first Halloween TV commercial of the season (not counting anything for DLR & Halloween Time)!!  It was the candy ad (maybe Milky Way or Snickers?) with the Horseless Headsman, and the head is talking to trick or treaters.  Yes, the TV ad aired about 1-1/2 months before Halloween, which is a far cry from how it was when I was a kid -- but I don't mind!!  Halloween is no longer just a holiday.  It's a whole season!


2.  Isn't it interesting that the Dreyer's (or Edy's, depending on where you live) Peppermint Ice Cream is available from September through December, but their Pumpkin Ice Cream is only available in September and October?  That goes to show which flavor is more popular (which is evidenced by how fast the peppermint ice cream sells out at my stores).  However, because so many people eat pumpkin pie with their Thanksgiving meals, and there are still pumpkin-y foods and decor to be found in November, I wonder why the Pumpkin Ice Cream isn't sold in November too?  Why does Dreyer's/Edy's cut it off after October?


3.  5 more days and it will officially be Fall!  Hallelujah!


4.  Halloween Time Talk!  The usual Wednesday night online chat that Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep conducts here on the DIS is going to revolve around Halloween Time tomorrow, from 9 p.m. - 10 p.m. PST.  I'll be there too so if anyone wants to pop in and say hello or chat about Halloween Time, please do so!


*

​




kmedina said:


> 10/25!!!!  I would love to meet you.
> 
> I am glad things worked out the way they did, because I know you wanted to go in October. Someone will post updates here from the 09/27 party as many already have for the WDW parties.



*Kim --* 

The only problem is, I don't think the 10/25 MHP is one of the discounted ones.  Hmmm....

It's always good to try to be there on the first day or first night of anything for possible podcasts, blogs, etc. (that's when the events are most newsworthy), but I like the idea of doing the MHP in October.  I haven't done the Halloween party in October in 5 years.





Disney Lvr of Old said:


> Sherry E~ you have COMPLETELY destroyed my souvenir budget~ I want just about every single thing you posted decor-wise!  I cannot wait to see everything in person!  7 days.......



*Disney Lvr of Old --*

Hee hee!  I was trying to stay detached from all of it and just get the photos so I could post them here, but it was all pretty tempting.

I didn't even get a photo of the sound-activated Halloween T-shirt, but there is one (I saw it in the Emporium on Main Street).




bumbershoot said:


> No, I haven't!  But the typo stuff has me checking your thread, just waiting for a picture.  Did they ever fix the "artesian vs artisan" bread thing on the menu at French Market?



*Molly --*

You know, the last couple of times I've been to DLR I completely forgot to look for the "artesian" bread at FM!  I'll be back sometime in the next couple of weeks so I have to make a note to look at the FM menu.

Now that "Secret of the Wings" is in the past, hopefully "Tinkle Bell" will not make a return visit to the DLR website this year, when it comes time for them to put up their holiday season info!




Cheshirecatty said:


> *Sherry*........No way!  "Strom Troppers"?  REALLY????  How did I miss this?
> 
> By the way, I am dying to get a set of the Haunted Mansion singing busts, of which you posted a picture!
> 
> They are sold out on line, and have been for several days, so I got *really excited* when you posted that picture!  Did you see many sets of those sitting around?
> 
> I hope if they sold out at the Parks during the Villains Event, that they will be getting in another shipment, but I'll not hold my breath!!!



*Cheshirecatty --*

Molly explained to you about the hilarious typo in last year's MHP map -- that was sooo funny, and so scary that it wasn't caught by proofreaders or copy editors.

I saw quite a lot of all of the Haunted Mansion merchandise when I was there -- there were plenty of sets of everything -- in different shops in Frontierland, on Main Street, etc.  As to what is left of it now, it's anyone's guess.  Remember to check any and all shops -- even the gift shops in the hotels, World of Disney, the Gag Factory in Tooontown, etc.  Check all of them if you can't find something in one particular shop.




crystal1313 said:


> I was there on Friday 9/13 and Saturday 9/14.  It was MADNESS when we got into DL at around 8:45.  I've never seen it SO crowded!!  (Even on July 17th, 2005!) We watched the fireworks, then watched the craziness for awhile before leaving around 10:30ish.
> 
> I bought the little door hanger next to the outdoor flag that Sherry posted.  It's different on the other side and oh so cute!  The price is not bad at all!!
> 
> I planned on doing more shopping sat night, but we ended up having to drive back home Sat night as DH works in IT and there was a major outage at his work.  Driving 6 hours home at 10:30PM after being in the parks all day was not fun.  We will be back next month and I would love to add to our Halloween decor with some of these cute items!  (And FYI, the Buzz lightyear sweatshirts now have laser sound when you hit the laser button on the sleeve!  I couldn't resist and got one!  Now my whole family has one =)
> 
> Can't wait to go for the party on 10/11!!




*crystal1313 --*

I will second that "MADNESS" assessment of 9/13.  We left around the time you arrived, or not far from it, and it was madness even just trying to get out of Disneyland.  DCA was so much better -- then again, there was almost nothing in the way of Halloween going on in DCA (other than merchandise) so that explains that!





deesquared said:


> Sherry, thanks for posting so many great pictures!
> I am getting so excited for our Halloweentime trip!




*Dianna *--  

You're welcome!  I'm glad the photos can be of some help.  I know that a lot of visitors to the parks for Halloween Time (or the holiday season) may only get the chance to experience it once, and one of the most frustrating things is to learn that there was some great treat or great piece of merchandise in the parks that no one knew about until the trip was over (which has happened to me).  This way -- if we all know about a lot of what's there before we go, we know what we want to look for, shop for, plan for, eat, etc., and hopefully we won't miss out on anything.





Kilala said:


> Sherry I got the Pumpkin Spice M&M's I will try them tomorrow and I will let you know how they taste. I also was really and got Peppermint Wonderland Dryer's Ice Cream and I also found a limited Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts. I will take pictures in my Cotton Candy Calico cat named Lily tomorrow afternoon. I will be wearing this costume on the 28th. Hopefully that date will not sell out by the 3rd of October. I'm planning on going twice to MNSSHP and MHP. I can't wait. I'm leaving on the 30th to WDW.



*Kilala --*

I must get my hands on the Peppermint Wonderland Ice Cream before the ice cream hoarders in my neighborhood snap it all up and leave the shelves empty!  Last year there must have been a mass wave of people storming the aisles of my local grocery stores and drug stores because I could not find the ice cream I wanted when I went looking for it and my stores didn't appear to have ordered in more of it.  

Okay, I don't even eat Pop Tarts, but...Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts?  That sounds oddly delicious.  When will the temptation end?  Good grief -- every product is being transformed into a holiday version of itself, and I want to sample everything!!!!  I want to try all of it!  Now I am motivated to high-tail it to Ralphs and get Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts...and Candy Corn Oreos...and White Chocolate Candy Corn M&M's...and Pumpkin Spice M&M's...and Caramel Apple Milky Ways...and the entire Autumn collection of Glade Candles and room sprays!!




Spirit Mage said:


> I have gone through two bags of Pumpkin Spice M&M's so far this month. They are so dangerously good LOL.
> 
> I was going to go to Disneyland tomorrow to check out all the Halloween stuff but we're down a car so it looks like it'll be next week. Which might be better, I hear it's suppose to cool down next week!




*Spirit Mage -*

Noooooooo!  I don't want to hear that the Pumpkin Spice M&M's are good!  I want to resist the temptation!

Wow -- Is there an abundance of Halloween versions of everyday grocery store items this year more than other years, or am I imagining it?  I think that Jell-O has some seasonal pudding flavors too!




Amommy21 said:


> TorT Trails - so what are the "healthy" choices?  And they do them all night, so we can just do them towards the end.
> 
> HM Dooney...  Oh, I was hoping I would be able to order one and have it to take with me on our trip next month!  So maybe not until Christmas?



*Amommy21 --*

The healthy treats are things like fresh apple slices, freeze dried apple slices, raisins, baby carrots and probably something else I am forgetting.




tksbaskets said:


> Such a great roving reporter you are *Sherry*!  I found myself searching eBay for that adorable Minnie witch hat.  Great photos.
> 
> OK *Kilala* what's your secret to being able to buy a bag of M&Ms and being able to wait until the next day to try them??  That's never something I'll ever be able to type. "Got a piece of that pumpkin fudge from Mainstreet, I'll let you know how it is tomorrow'   I admire people with willpower.
> 
> Keep the photos and reports coming.  I'm not going this year during Halloween season so I'm living vicariously through this DIS thread.
> 
> TK



Thank you, *TK*!

I'm glad the photos are of some interest to everyone!  




Disney Lvr of Old said:


> I already have a reservation for my son for Pirate League.  Is it more Halloween themed since it's in the Halloween section?



*Disney Lvr of Old --*

Last year was the first year for the Pirates League and all I know is that it seems to now be an annual part of the Halloween Time season, but I don't think the actual pirate makeovers are Halloween-specific.




Cheshirecatty said:


> *Thank you!  Thank you!* *Thank you Sherry**!*
> 
> Beeeyoooooutiful pictures of my* favorite *part of Disneyland, during Halloween Time!(Thanks for including our goat friend in his neckerchief!



Thank you, *Cheshirecatty*!

I love the little animals in their Halloween 'attire'!






pattyduke34 said:


> Sherry- OMG!  I can not wait to see all of this!  I am at 32 days!  Great treat for all of us!



*pattyduke34 --*

You'll have a great time!  The Carnival is a really fun area to spend a bit of time.  There are so many things to see and do.





pudinhd said:


> I have no idea how you find the time to take all of these pictures!!  I can't seem to make myself slow down enough to enjoy it all!
> 
> Soooo, I have heard people say they have seen pictures of Maleficent at the Conjure a Villain...  But does your picture mean that you might also meet the Old Hag?!?!?!  Either one of those would be so cool to meet!!



*pudinhd --*

Yes, I think that the Old Hag is one of the Villains there.  Each one of the Villains in the pictures I posted should be available for conjuring, though only one at a time can be conjured.  (There was quite a line of people waiting to get in when I was there.)  Last year, if I recall, I _think_ that one of the Villains was the Evil Queen.  This year maybe Disney decided to go with the Old Hag instead, and then add in Maleficent.

Of course, one never knows who will appear when one goes in to conjure up someone!

The way that I find the time to take so many pictures is that I shift my priorities (in other words, I skip most rides), spend time by myself and channel my attention to detail!  If I am with people I can't get as many photos.  If I go on a lot of rides I don't have time to take as many photos.  If I am not feeling well or something, I can't get into a groove and embark on a spree.  

So I have to really make the decision ahead of time that what I am going to do is walk around and look at things and take many photos, and put everything else on the back burner.  Once that is decided, as long as I am alone and feeling well, I hit the ground running and start snapping away.  It's something I really enjoy -- I find it very cathartic and almost meditative to get into 'the zone' and take a lot of photos.  



grumpy's fan said:


> Are there scheduled times for Conjure a Villain? If so , is it listed on the daily map???
> 
> Thanks



*grumpy's fan --*

The only schedule for anything that I saw was the schedule I posted a photo of earlier today (it's in one of my above posts ^^), which just gives the time frame in which the Conjure a Villain tent is open.  If you are wondering which times certain Villains come out, it doesn't work that way.  You have to actually go into the tent and conjure one of them up, and you don't know who you will get until he/she appears.  I am guessing that whoever is available at the moment is who comes out.  You can only conjure up one, and then the next people in line come in to take their turn.





Kilala said:


> Thank you Sherry for the pictures. I'm going to try to do what I can before the party on the 28th. I want to take alot of pictures



*Kilala --*

You're welcome!





kaoden39 said:


> Sherry, these pictures are all so great! Thank you for sharing!



*Michele --*

You're welcome!  I've mainly been trying to post the photos that I thought would be the most informative and helpful to folks in this thread -- sort of an overview of the treats, merchandise, Carnival, etc.  I will have to save my own separate non-Halloween-specific photos (like my adventures in sepia and my lizard photos!) for a new TR thread and keep them out of this thread.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> Yes, I think that the Old Hag is one of the Villains there.  Each one of the Villains in the pictures I posted should be available for conjuring, though only one at a time can be conjured.  (There was quite a line of people waiting to get in when I was there.)  Last year, if I recall, one of the Villains was the Evil Queen.  This year maybe Disney decided to go with the Old Hag instead, and then add in Maleficent.
> 
> Of course, one never knows who they will get when they go in to conjure someone up!
> 
> The way that I find the time to take so many pictures is that I shift my priorities (in other words, I skip most rides), spend time by myself and channel my attention to detail!  If I am with people I can't get as many photos.  If I go on a lot of rides I don't have time to take as many photos.  If I am not feeling well or something, I can't get into a groove and embark on a spree.
> 
> So I have to really make the decision ahead of time that what I am going to do is walk around and look at things and take many photos, and put everything else on the back burner.  Once that is decided, as long as I am alone and feeling well, I hit the ground running and start snapping away.  It's something I really enjoy -- I find it very cathartic and almost meditative to get into 'the zone' and take a lot of photos.



I hope you are right about the Old Hag, but we had our first experience with the conjuring on Friday and met with Evil Queen, so she is still there.

Your decision about what to focus on during your trips makes sense  We do that, too!


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> I hope you are right about the Old Hag, but we had our first experience with the conjuring on Friday and met with Evil Queen, so she is still there.
> 
> Your decision about what to focus on during your trips makes sense  We do that, too!



*pudinhd --*

Very interesting.  Well, I certainly hope that someone going into that tent is meeting the Old Hag -- or else Disney is guilty of false advertising!  If they don't trot out the Old Hag every once in a while to meet people who conjure her, then that sign I took a photo of is totally misleading.  Because of the unusual set-up of this Villains spot (unlike how it used to be, when they were out in a designated photo spot in Fantasyland) it's hard for anyone to know who they _will_ get when they conjure, but it's good to at least know who they _could possibly_ get by looking at the pictures.  If the Evil Queen is there and the Old Hag never appears, they need to switch out the signs!

About pictures -- I should mention that I was standing in front of a window display on Main Street on Friday, looking at it and taking a couple of pictures, when a couple walked up behind me.  I thought that they were just trying to look at the display and see what was there.  I was blocking them so I moved a bit to the side.  In actuality _they_ were trying to get around _me_ to take a picture!!!!!  So I'm not the only one who has to climb around people to get to window displays!


----------



## Spirit Mage

Sherry E said:


> *Spirit Mage -*
> 
> Noooooooo!  I don't want to hear that the Pumpkin Spice M&M's are good!  I want to resist the temptation!
> 
> Wow -- Is there an abundance of Halloween versions of everyday grocery store items this year more than other years, or am I imagining it?  I think that Jell-O has some seasonal pudding flavors too!



I'm sorry to bring the bad news - They're delicious! LOL And yes, there is a lot of Halloween versions out this year, I love it! I found a lot of Candy Corn stuff this year, too (M&M's, Oreo's....).


----------



## grumpy's fan

Sherry E said:


> *Random stuff:
> 
> 
> grumpy's fan --
> 
> The only schedule for anything that I saw was the schedule I posted a photo of earlier today (it's in one of my above posts ^^), which just gives the time frame in which the Conjure a Villain tent is open.  If you are wondering which times certain Villains come out, it doesn't work that way.  You have to actually go into the tent and conjure one of them up, and you don't know who you will get until he/she appears.  I am guessing that whoever is available at the moment is who comes out.  You can only conjure up one, and then the next people in line come in to take their turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Thanks so much for the information! *


----------



## Kilala

I also saw a Halloween candy commercial of Kit Kats. I have hear the Haloween Time at Disneyland when I drove to work again today. I still have not seen it on TV. I will take pics in my Lily costume on Saturday. I will will be wearing this on the 28th.


----------



## CrAzY4DL

Sound activated Halloween t-shirt?? Oh my that sounds AWESOME! Hope someone gets a picture before I go, woot woot.

2 weeks to go!!!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> Very interesting.  Well, I certainly hope that someone going into that tent is meeting the Old Hag -- or else Disney is guilty of false advertising!  If they don't trot out the Old Hag every once in a while to meet people who conjure her, then that sign I took a photo of is totally misleading.  Because of the unusual set-up of this Villains spot (unlike how it used to be, when they were out in a designated photo spot in Fantasyland) it's hard for anyone to know who they _will_ get when they conjure, but it's good to at least know who they _could possibly_ get by looking at the pictures.  If the Evil Queen is there and the Old Hag never appears, they need to switch out the signs!
> 
> About pictures -- I should mention that I was standing in front of a window display on Main Street on Friday, looking at it and taking a couple of pictures, when a couple walked up behind me.  I thought that they were just trying to look at the display and see what was there.  I was blocking them so I moved a bit to the side.  In actuality _they_ were trying to get around _me_ to take a picture!!!!!  So I'm not the only one who has to climb around people to get to window displays!



I am hoping to visit the tent again, so I will share the info if I get a unique villain.    I agree about the signs!!  It's frustrating not knowing who is going to show up...  I agree that the "old" way was much better!!  They have the space over there to do something without the tent where you could actually see the villains.

Well, we all appreciate your willingness to take the time to take all of the pictures!!!  Especially when you have to climb around people!


----------



## Sherry E

CrAzY4DL said:


> Sound activated Halloween t-shirt?? Oh my that sounds AWESOME! Hope someone gets a picture before I go, woot woot.
> 
> 2 weeks to go!!!



*CrAzY4DL -*

Yes, indeed!  A sound activated, blinking Halloween T-shirt, with Mickey on it!  I don't think it was a Friday the 13th exclusive.  I think it was just a Halloween Time shirt.  I got all of those photos (posted on Sunday) of all of the other merchandise, including many shirts, but I didn't see that sound activated one until right before the Villains madness was about to begin.  So I didn't take the time to get a picture.  Liza/funatdisney was the one who pointed out the sound activated shirt to me in the Emporium -- I had not seen it during my merchandise photo spree earlier in the day.


I was talking about this on the Halloween Time DIS Unplugged podcast that will go up this week, but the interesting thing about all of the bags and shirts that blink and flash is that they are kind of in danger of becoming useless before being sold.  What happens is that people come along and press the buttons to activate the lights and/or sounds, and they don't turn the lights off.  Eventually the lights stop blinking, or someone buys a shirt/bag and the lights only blink for 5 minutes and then die out.  

One CM in the Showcase store on Main Street told me that they have to get rid of a lot of that kind of blinking merchandise (they can't sell it), as it stops 'working' when the lights burn out or the battery dies.  She even thanked me because I went over to one bag and turned the lights off after someone left them on.

I guess there is no way to avoid that kind of thing happening unless the blinking merchandise is kept behind a counter, with a 'sample' left out on display, or unless Disney fixes it so that the shirts and bags won't work without buying separate batteries or something.


----------



## CrAzY4DL

Was this the shirt?
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-shirt-illuminates-the-night-at-disney-parks/

It says it can be recharged with a USB or something? Pretty cool! Didn't say how much tho.


----------



## dnamertz

Sherry E said:


> The only schedule for anything that I saw was the schedule I posted a photo of earlier today (it's in one of my above posts ^^), which just gives the time frame in which the Conjure a Villain tent is open.  If you are wondering which times certain Villains come out, it doesn't work that way.  You have to actually go into the tent and conjure one of them up, and you don't know who you will get until he/she appears.  I am guessing that whoever is available at the moment is who comes out.  You can only conjure up one, and then the next people in line come in to take their turn.



So each person/party that enters the tent gets to conjure the next villian?  I assumed that every so often (30 or 40 minutes or so) the next villian would be conjured by whoever was the next guest at that time, and then that villian would be there until it was time to conjure another villian to take their place.  I didn't know each guest gets to conjure the next villian.


----------



## pudinhd

dnamertz said:


> So each person/party that enters the tent gets to conjure the next villian?  I assumed that every so often (30 or 40 minutes or so) the next villian would be conjured by whoever was the next guest at that time, and then that villian would be there until it was time to conjure another villian to take their place.  I didn't know each guest gets to conjure the next villian.



A large group goes in at a time.  They do some "hocus pocus" thing with a caldron and a villain appears.  You can get in line for a meet & greet or you can leave the tent.  The CMs say they don't know who will appear when...


----------



## Kilala

I hate saying this but, I don't like the Pumpkin M&M's. If they were white chocolate and not milk chocolate I would buy alot of them. The combo of the Milk chocolate and the spices didn't work for me. I gave the rest of the bag to my roommate. I'm going to try to find pictures of Halloween merchandise at WDW. The MNSSHP thread is not helpful on that. Sherry you did a great job at getting the photos of the merchandise here at the DLR.


----------



## DharmaLou

tiggerluvr said:


> Yes, yes they are. I bought a bag last weekend. They're mostly cinnamon-flavored, with a touch of nutmeg/allspice/clove - something along those lines. I am a huge fan of cinnamon, so they're right up my alley.



I bought a bag last weekend because I love all things pumpkin, and I just can't stomach them. They're probably the first "pumpkin" thing I've found that I don't like.


----------



## Susie63

I am trying to figure out what I can only do at the party and what I can get done during the day. I think that the parade, fireworks and trick or treating are the only things exclusive to the MHP. Am I missing anything? 
Are there approximate times for the parade and fireworks and if I get a bench early in the hub can I do both from that location. Thanks


----------



## friedchicken

Does anyone happen to know how much of the Halloween stuff (Ghost Galaxy, Thunder Ranch, etc.) will be available AFTER Oct 31? Also, if they will be available...for how long afterwards? Thx!


----------



## PHXscuba

Susie63 said:


> I am trying to figure out what I can only do at the party and what I can get done during the day. I think that the parade, fireworks and trick or treating are the only things exclusive to the MHP. Am I missing anything?
> Are there approximate times for the parade and fireworks and if I get a bench early in the hub can I do both from that location. Thanks



Some of the characters are only out during the party times. It's a big deal for some people. The fireworks are awesome!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

*
I just saw my second Halloween commercial of the season (I'm not counting anything for DLR/Halloween Time -- I am only counting the non-Disney commercials because it's interesting to me to see how many other products and brands are promoting Halloween early)!  Another candy commercial with trick or treaters.

 Speaking of candy...

1.  Pumpkin Spice Hershey's Kisses - good or bad?

2.  Caramel Apple Jolly Rancher lollipop - good or bad?



I just saw both of the above items advertised in a CVS circular.  I could be imagining it, but it seems like there are sooooo many more Halloween and/or Autumn-scented and/or flavored versions of familiar products this year than I can recall in the past...and it's only September!  Things that I never even considered for pumpkin flavoring are now pumpkin-flavored!  It's wild!  I love it, though.  I may not sample more than one or two of these items but I love that they exist because it enhances the whole seasonal celebration and makes it more festive.*

​


CrAzY4DL said:


> Was this the shirt?
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-shirt-illuminates-the-night-at-disney-parks/
> 
> It says it can be recharged with a USB or something? Pretty cool! Didn't say how much tho.



*CrAzY4DL --*

For some reason I thought there was a different design on it but I think that is the one.  The USB is a good idea because of the problem I described last night.  At least it can be recharged.




dnamertz said:


> So each person/party that enters the tent gets to conjure the next villian?  I assumed that every so often (30 or 40 minutes or so) the next villian would be conjured by whoever was the next guest at that time, and then that villian would be there until it was time to conjure another villian to take their place.  I didn't know each guest gets to conjure the next villian.



*dnamertz --*

*pudinhd* explained the set-up well, but I will add that the line to get into the Conjure a Villain tent was very long at the time I was at the Halloween Carnival, and it didn't look like it was moving very quickly.

The one thing that I don't like about this Conjure concept is that the guests cannot choose who to meet or take photos with, unlike the old Villains photo set-up in Fantasyland (in which you could see who was there and decide if you wanted to get a photo or not).  You just kind of have to take whoever it is that comes out, and he/she may not be the Villain one hopes to meet.  So it's not like people can choose to conjure up Maleficent.  It could be the Queen of Hearts who comes out instead.





Kilala said:


> I hate saying this but, I don't like the Pumpkin M&M's. If they were white chocolate and not milk chocolate I would buy alot of them. The combo of the Milk chocolate and the spices didn't work for me. I gave the rest of the bag to my roommate. I'm going to try to find pictures of Halloween merchandise at WDW. The MNSSHP thread is not helpful on that. Sherry you did a great job at getting the photos of the merchandise here at the DLR.



*Kilala --*

Thank you!  

Well, that's kind of a relief to me to hear that the Pumpkin Spice M&M's are not unanimously enjoyed.  It makes me feel better if I end up not trying them.

I am guessing that the Pumpkin Spice Hershey's Kisses could probably not be that great either, because of the chocolate-spices combo.





DharmaLou said:


> I bought a bag last weekend because I love all things pumpkin, and I just can't stomach them. They're probably the first "pumpkin" thing I've found that I don't like.



*DharmaLou --*

Hmmm.... It seems that the Pumpkin Spice M&M's are getting very mixed reviews.  Some people like them a lot; some don't like them at all.





Susie63 said:


> I am trying to figure out what I can only do at the party and what I can get done during the day. I think that the parade, fireworks and trick or treating are the only things exclusive to the MHP. Am I missing anything?
> Are there approximate times for the parade and fireworks and if I get a bench early in the hub can I do both from that location. Thanks



*Susie63 -*

You've got it right -- the Cavalcade, the Halloween Screams fireworks and the trick or treating are the party-exclusive events.  Also, there are character photo spots around the party (some characters are in Halloween attire and some are not) and special MHP PhotoPass spots.

Otherwise, the Carnival, Haunted Mansion Holiday, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, Dia de los Muertos and the Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree are all available to enjoy every day.

Here is a post in this thread from SueTGGR, with a scan of last year's MHP map.  This will give you a good idea of the schedule (even though it may differ slightly) this year:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46321904&postcount=838





friedchicken said:


> Does anyone happen to know how much of the Halloween stuff (Ghost Galaxy, Thunder Ranch, etc.) will be available AFTER Oct 31? Also, if they will be available...for how long afterwards? Thx!



Welcome, *friedchicken*!

The Halloween Time season officially ends on 10/31, so everything but Haunted Mansion Holiday begins to come down after that date.  

Ghost Galaxy usually closes immediately after 10/31 is over.  Because Halloween is on a Thursday this year, I'm not sure if it will be extended through Friday but I wouldn't expect it to be open past 10/31 unless the Disney calendar says otherwise.

Haunted Mansion Holiday stays open until early January.

The Halloween Carnival/Round-Up/Jamboree/Ranch closes after 10/31 because  the Halloween decor has to come down, and the Christmas/holiday season has to go up in its place (the holiday season officially begins on 11/12).

If anything were to be open past 10/31 -- and again, I would not count on that, as the season ends on 10/31 -- it probably would not extend past Friday, November 1st.

You may see some pumpkins still surrounding the Partners statue for a couple of days past 10/31, though.  The main issue is that the holiday season decor is sooooo extensive and thorough -- literally spilling into almost every single land in some way or the other -- that it has to start going up even before Halloween Time ends, and it is a gradual process, little by little, every day.  All of the holiday season decor in the 2 parks has to be up by 11/12 at the latest, if not by the Veterans Day holiday weekend.

So, while there will be a few days of crossover decor as Halloween Time ends and the holiday season stuff starts to go up, the official Halloween-specific entertainment ends after Halloween (again, except for Haunted Mansion Holiday).


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> I just saw my second Halloween commercial of the season (I'm not counting anything for DLR/Halloween Time -- I am only counting the non-Disney commercials because it's interesting to me to see how many other products and brands are promoting Halloween early)!  Another candy commercial with trick or treaters.



I saw two Halloween commercials yesterday---one for "13 Nights" on ABC Family, and the other was for Twizzler (did I spell that right?) candy. Yay! I'm keeping my eyes peeled for the Kit Kat commercial they've aired for a couple of years now... the one with the trick-or-treaters. I don't know why, but I love that one.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Quick question~ my DS and I will already be in the park on the day of the party before 4pm.  Is there somewhere inside the park to check in so we don't have to go to the front gate for our bags/ wrist bands?  Thank you!


----------



## Spirit Mage

Kilala said:


> I hate saying this but, I don't like the Pumpkin M&M's. If they were white chocolate and not milk chocolate I would buy alot of them. The combo of the Milk chocolate and the spices didn't work for me. I gave the rest of the bag to my roommate. I'm going to try to find pictures of Halloween merchandise at WDW. The MNSSHP thread is not helpful on that. Sherry you did a great job at getting the photos of the merchandise here at the DLR.



Aww, I'm sorry you didn't like them. I really enjoy the combo, mainly because to me, the pumpkin spice is subtle in them and not like "BAM! PUMPKIN!" LOL. But hey, saves you from eating two bags like I did .


----------



## Sherry E

*Lucrezia* -- I like the TV ad with the "Horseless Headsman" (which is the one I mentioned here yesterday, after I posted the Carnival photos, I think), though I am always so thrown off by seeing the giant head talking to the kids that I never even pay attention to the specific brand of candy!





Disney Lvr of Old said:


> Quick question~ my DS and I will already be in the park on the day of the party before 4pm.  Is there somewhere inside the park to check in so we don't have to go to the front gate for our bags/ wrist bands?  Thank you!



*Disney Lvr of Old --*

I didn't go to the MHP last year, but when I went in 2011 the only check-in point for wrist bands and bags that I saw on that night was right by the Disneyland front entrance, between the turnstiles and the floral Mickey.  In fact, at that point I had to go out of the turnstiles and go back in again to get to the line I needed to be in, but others have said they have not had to exit and re-enter the park to get their wrist bands and bags.

I didn't see any other check-in spot that was further into the park.


----------



## kmedina

Great pictures, Sherry. I understand your philosophy with the early parties. 

Pumpkin flavored anything is fantastic, and I pass on peppermint every time. I would love to see more pumpkin flavored treats from September through December. We have pumpkin pie and treats every Thanksgiving and Christmas season. It is not Thanksgiving without it to me.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> Quick question~ my DS and I will already be in the park on the day of the party before 4pm.  Is there somewhere inside the park to check in so we don't have to go to the front gate for our bags/ wrist bands?  Thank you!



We've checked in both ways before!

The first time we ever attended a Halloween Party, we were already in the Park when the Party began, and they had a couple of booths set up(one we used was near the Partner's statue--that might have changed since then) where you could check in, get your wristband, and pick up your trick or treat bag.

Last year we checked in when we entered.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *dnamertz --*
> 
> *pudinhd* explained the set-up well, but I will add that the line to get into the Conjure a Villain tent was very long at the time I was at the Halloween Carnival, and it didn't look like it was moving very quickly.
> 
> The one thing that I don't like about this Conjure concept is that the guests cannot choose who to meet or take photos with, unlike the old Villains photo set-up in Fantasyland (in which you could see who was there and decide if you wanted to get a photo or not).  You just kind of have to take whoever it is that comes out, and he/she may not be the Villain one hopes to meet.  So it's not like people can choose to conjure up Maleficent.  It could be the Queen of Hearts who comes out instead.



And it was pretty disappointing when it was a villain we had already met several times...


----------



## Susie63

Any information about the Monster dance party? Location in Tomorrowland or times.


----------



## Lucrezia

My fiancé and I just booked the Skellington Mickey Halloween-themed "in-room celebration." It sounds like so much fun. We're going to have our DLH room decked out by the Dream-makers. It includes a ton of great stuff (including a HM ornament!). My nieces are going to freak out when they see it.  SO excited!!


----------



## grumpy's fan

Lucrezia said:


> My fiancé and I just booked the Skellington Mickey Halloween-themed "in-room celebration." It sounds like so much fun. We're going to have our DLH room decked out by the Dream-makers. It includes a ton of great stuff (including a HM ornament!). My nieces are going to freak out when they see it.  SO excited!!



Can you tell me who you called to arrange this? That sounds fun!


----------



## Sherry E

*Don't forget -- if you'd like to chat live about Halloween Time tonight, from 9 p.m. to 10 p.m. PST, join in on this special Halloween edition of the weekly Wednesday chat (hosted by Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep): http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3173529.  Usually I do not participate in the chats on Wednesdays (I'm old and tired and probably half-asleep most of the time), but because it is Halloween Time-related I will be there!

The Halloween Time edition of the DIS Unplugged podcast should be up on the site by tomorrow, I think.  We discuss the Friday the 13th/Unleash the Villains madness, among other things.
*




kmedina said:


> Great pictures, Sherry. I understand your philosophy with the early parties.
> 
> Pumpkin flavored anything is fantastic, and I pass on peppermint every time. I would love to see more pumpkin flavored treats from September through December. We have pumpkin pie and treats every Thanksgiving and Christmas season. It is not Thanksgiving without it to me.



*Kim --*

I am certainly a huge fan of peppermint ice cream (as everyone in my Christmas Superthread knows!), but I definitely think that pumpkin treats should be available at least through November, if not December too.  People eat pumpkin pie and other pumpkin things in November and beyond.  

The pumpkin ice cream is not as popular at my stores as the peppermint is, so maybe that's why the stores don't carry it through the end of the year.  It might not be cost effective to carry pumpkin if it does not fly off the shelves.  The peppermint ice cream flies off the shelves.




pudinhd said:


> And it was pretty disappointing when it was a villain we had already met several times...



*pudinhd --*

Exactly.  That's the thing that annoys me.  If the line to even get into the tent is long (and maybe it was extra long this past Friday because that was opening day of the season), then it would be so frustrating to have no control over who is conjured up -- and then it turns out to be someone you've already met and taken photos with a bunch of times to boot!

I think that's why the MHP tickets all sold out last year (with the exception of that lone pre-Halloween MHP night that may have sold out at the last second) -- the less accessible Villains.  With the Villains being more elusive and exclusive (even though you can meet them at other times of the year in the parks) in the daytime, people were more inclined to buy MHP tickets so they could meet more Villains at one time.  




Susie63 said:


> Any information about the Monster dance party? Location or times.



*Susie63 -*

The Monster-themed dance party is new this year, so I'm not sure how much we will find out about it before the MHP begins next week.  Why do I think it is taking place in Tomorrowland (although I could be completely wrong on that), for some reason?





Lucrezia said:


> My fiancé and I just booked the Skellington Mickey Halloween-themed "in-room celebration." It sounds like so much fun. We're going to have our DLH room decked out by the Dream-makers. It includes a ton of great stuff (including a HM ornament!). My nieces are going to freak out when they see it.  SO excited!!




*Lucrezia --*

That sounds amazing!  Your nieces must be on cloud 9, between the Halloween Time trip and the upcoming holiday season trip!  You're a really great aunt!

P.S.  Did you see the photos of the Storytellers Cafe and White Water Snacks gingerbread houses I posted in the Christmas thread for theme week?  Don't miss those during your holiday trip!


----------



## Kilala

I tried the Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts an they are very Yummy!!!!! I love them. If I can get some more next month I will get some more.


----------



## friedchicken

Sherry, thank you thank you for your help! Your response was quite informative.  I was also wondering if the Halloween season food offerings would also be going away on Oct 31? (Particularly the beignets? )


----------



## Lucrezia

grumpy's fan said:


> Can you tell me who you called to arrange this? That sounds fun!



The Disney Dream-makers. They do all the in-room decorating stuff. The number is: (714) 781-GIFT (4438). They go over the whole package with you on the phone and tell you what it includes, and even though it's pricey I think it's worth it considering they think of EVERYTHING. There's a fleece blanket, ornaments, toys, one of those light-up Mickey trick-or-treat buckets, and so so SO much more. 


Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> That sounds amazing!  Your nieces must be on cloud 9, between the Halloween Time trip and the upcoming holiday season trip!  You're a really great aunt!
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the photos of the Storytellers Cafe and White Water Snacks gingerbread houses I posted in the Christmas thread for theme week?  Don't miss those during your holiday trip!


Aw, thank you! They don't come to the states as often as I'd like so when they do I try to make it special for them. And they're big Disney enthusiasts, so a trip (or several) is always a win with them.  I did see those photos. So pretty! I'm loving the theme of the hotels this week, too. I have no idea how everyone (yourself included) is able to get these amazing shots! I'm going to have to practice my photography skills before our next trip lolI've never eaten at Storytellers before and this gives me just the excuse I need to drag my fiancé there on our Xmas trip...


----------



## Sherry E

*When I posted the photos of treats in this thread on Saturday, I mentioned that it in no way was a complete list of the Halloween/Autumn-inspired items available.  Certain things are kind of 'hidden' or lesser known unless you actually happen to be in a restaurant to see them and order them.

Well, judging by today's food-related blog from the Disney Parks Blog, there are a lot of seasonal foods to be had this year and there is a lot of eating to do (and some of the things I took photos of are not even listed in this Blog!)*:


"Lots of Sweet, Savory Delights for Halloween Time at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog, posted on September 18th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

The highlights:



> Pepper Jack Skellington Burger at Carnation Cafe, on grilled sourdough with white cheddar, pepper jack, red onions and spicy burger sauce
> 
> 
> Halloween Wicked Grilled Chicken at Village Haus Restaurant with roasted mushrooms, Swiss cheese, arugula and spicy roasted red pepper aioli
> 
> Roasted pork tenderloin Wellington (with scotch bonnet pepper harissa sauce!) at Blue Bayou Restaurant
> 
> 
> Crispy fish sandwich with tartar sauce and jicama-mango slaw at Hungry Bear Restaurant
> 
> 
> Coq au vin (chicken braised with wine, bacon, mushrooms and garlic) and pumpkin beignets at Café Orleans
> 
> 
> A generous muffuletta (a sandwich stuffed with layered meats, cheese and olive salad on a round loaf) at French Market Restaurant is served with homemade chips
> 
> 
> Also at French Market Restaurant is the Oreo Mousse Coffin, with white chocolate mousse, Oreo crumbs and Skellington white chocolate decoration
> 
> 
> Souvenir popcorn buckets, and an almost-too-cute-to eat seasonal cupcake
> 
> 
> Head over to Disney California Adventure park for the seasonal Anti-Vampire Chicken Flatbread  lots of roasted garlic, of course, plus smoked Gouda cheese, mozzarella and a balsamic glaze
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are the pumpkin-inspired sweets youll find throughout the parks: pumpkin beignets, pumpkin fritters, pumpkin pie, pumpkin muffins with streusel and pepita seeds, pumpkin cheesecake. And theres the indulgent Pumpkin Minnie Demitasse in a souvenir mug with flourless chocolate cake, pumpkin and chocolate mousse, candy corn and chocolate shavings. Big Thunder Ranch Barbecue is serving snickerdoodles with vanilla ice cream, pumpkin sauce, caramel sauce and orange sugar sprinkles.
> 
> 
> Through November 3, meet some Disney Villains as they are conjured up in a sideshow tent at the Halloween Carnival at the Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree in Frontierland. Here youll also find a fried apple burrito, butter corn on the cob, hot dogs and candy corn cotton candy. Open daily 10:30 a.m.  6 p.m.
> 
> Stop by Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Café at Disney California Adventure park and Market House on Main Street, U.S.A., in Disneyland park (beginning September 25) for Starbucks goodies. On the menu are the popular seasonal drinks such as pumpkin spice latte, salted caramel mocha and chocolate chai tea latte, along with pumpkin scones, pumpkin cream cheese muffins and pumpkin bread.
> 
> Also through November 3, Disneyland park guests can celebrate Dia de los Muertos (Day of the Dead) at Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante in Frontierland during Halloween Time. For this spirited tribute to the Mexican holiday honoring the dead, the area features cheerful skeletons and brightly colored altars with marigolds and sugar skulls. Added to the menu just for the celebration are tamales and pumpkin flan with orange cake.
> 
> Mickeys Halloween Party kicks off September 27 and takes place on select evenings through October 31 in Disneyland park. During Mickeys Halloween Party, look for Monster U burgers at Tomorrowland Terrace (cheeseburger with special sauce, grilled onions and fries with Parmesan-ranch ooze). Also available is a cute crispy treat featuring the green eye of Mike Wazowski from Monsters University. The crispy treat is also at Redd Rocketts Pizza Port, along with a Monster Mac n Cheese Pizza. The Monster Mac n Cheese Pizza is available throughout Halloween Time.
> 
> Lastly, available only during Halloween weekend (October 25 through November 1) at Disney California Adventure park is a pumpkin-shaped loaf of Boudin Bakerys famous sourdough, perfect to carry home for a party! Its only available at Pacific Wharf Café, the Disney California Adventure bread cart, Mortimers Market, and Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta.





*Unreal!!!  There are soooooo many Halloween/Fall goodies to enjoy this year!  Wow!*



​


----------



## lindyv321

5 more days and I will be there!  First trip for my kids and I am so excited it is during a holiday time!  I love Halloween and can't wait to see HMH!!!  NBC is one of my favorite movies and I hope I get to meet Jack and maybe even Oogie!

On the topic of Fall/Halloween candy the Caramel Apple Milky Way Minis are SOOO good


----------



## Spirit Mage

Oh, those treats sound amazing! I wanted to go this week but I'm going over next week, instead. There are too many to try in one day so I might plan another trip for October LOL.


----------



## grumpy's fan

Lucrezia said:


> The Disney Dream-makers. They do all the in-room decorating stuff. The number is: (714) 781-GIFT (4438). They go over the whole package with you on the phone and tell you what it includes, and even though it's pricey I think it's worth it considering they think of EVERYTHING. There's a fleece blanket, ornaments, toys, one of those light-up Mickey trick-or-treat buckets, and so so SO much more.                                                              :



Thanks for the info! This sounds like my DD would LOVE it


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thanks for the info Sherry from the Disney blogs about the Halloween food at the DLR. I remember at the Hungry Bear restaurant, Cafe Orleans, Royal Street Veranda, etc. had special food during the Halloween season. 

The Pumpkin Minnie Demitasse was very nice when I got it at Jolly Holiday Bakery at MS and all the different Halloween treats at the Candy Palace.

Here are some more pictures from the Halloween Round-Up from this past weekend.




















Scare-Dy-Crow Shack























































Halloween Carnival at the Festival Arena





The times for the Halloween Carnival


----------



## kmedina

Sherry, I do remember you mentioning his much you like peppermint ice cream on the trip where you met up with M for the first time in years. 

Bret, Those are fantastic pictures. You are getting really talented. I hope you had a great time. I cannot wait to read about it.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

The Halloween festivities have spread, ever so slightly, to DCA. To be more specific, there seems to be something in the "T". The lanterns have black rag/mesh hanging down near the main stage and keep an eye on the mannerisms and make up of the Mad T Party band. Something is "turning" them and on their fourth set the mood changes and the set list is awesome!!!!! Songs include "Enter Sandman" and "Disturbia" among other spooky sounds. I'm on my kindle fire and haven't mastered the copy and past of links, so if you NEED to see what I'm talking about go to youtube.com and search mad t party Halloween. "T" is served Friday, Saturday, and Sunday during the Halloween season.


----------



## Sherry E

*The Halloween Time chat I mentioned earlier starts in just under 20 minutes (9 p.m. PST) so if you're on the DIS at that time anyway, pop into the chat to say hello and talk about Halloween Time with us!*


*Bret -- *Thanks for sharing the lovely photos.  Between the photos you posted and the ones I posted 2 days ago, I think everyone now has a pretty good idea of what the Carnival/Round-Up/Jamboree/Ranch looks like.  

Do you have some Main Street photos you can post, since those have not yet been seen here (from this year's season)?





Kilala said:


> I tried the Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts an they are very Yummy!!!!! I love them. If I can get some more next month I will get some more.



*Kilala - *

For some reason the Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts sound better to me than the Pumpkin Spice M&M's, which is odd because I would usually eat M&M's instead of Pop Tarts.  




friedchicken said:


> Sherry, thank you thank you for your help! Your response was quite informative.  I was also wondering if the Halloween season food offerings would also be going away on Oct 31? (Particularly the beignets? )



*friedchicken --*

You're very welcome!  That's what I'm here for -- to try and help out as much as possible with Halloween (and holiday season) information!

Some of the food items will last throughout the holiday season.  I _think_ that the pumpkin beignets might be available at Royal Street Verandah past 10/31, while the gingerbread beignets move into Cafe Orleans for the holidays shortly thereafter.  I think that the pumpkin fudge (I posted a picture of it this past Saturday) is there all through the holidays too.  There are usually gingerbread cookies available during Halloween Time and during the holidays.





Lucrezia said:


> Aw, thank you! They don't come to the states as often as I'd like so when they do I try to make it special for them. And they're big Disney enthusiasts, so a trip (or several) is always a win with them.  I did see those photos. So pretty! I'm loving the theme of the hotels this week, too. I have no idea how everyone (yourself included) is able to get these amazing shots! I'm going to have to practice my photography skills before our next trip lolI've never eaten at Storytellers before and this gives me just the excuse I need to drag my fiancé there on our Xmas trip...



*Lucrezia --*

I think that the various gingerbread creations (in the 2 GCH restaurants and in the Cars Land and Buena Vista Street restaurants) will be interesting to the girls when you bring them for the holidays, and I think they'll love love love the Halloween in-room celebration!  

Storytellers makes -- or they used to make -- a delicious spaghetti with meat sauce.  I don't know if your nieces like spaghetti (I don't know of many kids who don't), but maybe they'd like this.  I've eaten it there for lunch and dinner and it is (was?) yummy.  Fresh herbs, fresh garlic, tasty sauce...mmmmm.....  It's not cheap for a plate of spaghetti, but it's tasty.

Thanks for the compliment.  As for the photos, apparently Elk Grove Chris is a super early riser and had the run of the GCH lobby, etc., so he was able to get some great people-free shots.  

As I was telling *pudinhd* in this thread, I just make a point of deciding that what I want to do for the day is take photos -- it's what I love to do but I have to actually skip other things so I can focus on it all day.  And I cannot take photos if I am with other people.  I can't focus.  So I literally have to be left by myself to wander around, looking for interesting photo opportunities.  When I get on a roll and am feeling creative, that's when I get an occasional interesting idea (like that one GCH photo I took from behind the rocks/fireplace, looking towards the Christmas tree).  Better equipment would help me execute my 'vision' much better (although I am too clumsy to carry around clunky cameras), but I can come up with a good concept here and there if I am in "the zone."  It's all about getting in the zone for me!

Soon I will start my new TR thread and post my _real_ Halloween Time photos from this past Friday (which may not necessarily be all that Halloween-ish).  I have not posted those in this thread (other than the one nighttime tree/moon shot) so far.  I've just tried to post the photos that will be helpful for people about to head to DLR for the season and have stayed away from my sharing my artistic endeavors!





lindyv321 said:


> 5 more days and I will be there!  First trip for my kids and I am so excited it is during a holiday time!  I love Halloween and can't wait to see HMH!!!  NBC is one of my favorite movies and I hope I get to meet Jack and maybe even Oogie!
> 
> On the topic of Fall/Halloween candy the Caramel Apple Milky Way Minis are SOOO good



*lindyv321 --*

You know, of all of the Halloween/Autumn versions of foods that are popping up (many of which have been discussed here), the Caramel Apple Milky Ways are the one item that I am positive I would enjoy and have little doubt about.  I can't see too much being wrong with them unless the apple tasted weird.  Otherwise, it seems like a slam dunk to me.

Since you love NBC, I think you will adore Haunted Mansion Holiday!  It is really amazing.  Jack will be out somewhere, probably with Sally.

There used to be an Oogie Boogie topiary in the queue for HMH, but he is gone (or he was gone on 9/13).




Spirit Mage said:


> Oh, those treats sound amazing! I wanted to go this week but I'm going over next week, instead. There are too many to try in one day so I might plan another trip for October LOL.



*Spirit Mage --*

That list of seasonal foods is way too long for any one person to try to tackle in one trip, or even two trips!  You may have to go 3 times!




kmedina said:


> Sherry, I do remember you mentioning his much you like peppermint ice cream on the trip where you met up with M for the first time in years.
> 
> Bret, Those are fantastic pictures. You are getting really talented. I hope you had a great time. I cannot wait to read about it.



*Kim --*

Yep.  Love that peppermint ice cream!  I don't necessarily like the overwhelming flavor of peppermint in everything -- I rarely eat plain old candy canes, for example.  Certain things don't taste right if they are too pepperminty.  The ice cream is good, though.

As for pumpkin, I don't always _love_ the flavor of it but I like it enough to eat it every once in a while.  Some pumpkin pie is better than other pumpkin pie (just like any pie flavor, I suppose), and if I can get a really good, fresh piece of pie I enjoy it.  If I get a mediocre piece of pie I don't feel the need to eat it again for years.

I would be willing to try pumpkin ice cream, for sure, but I wouldn't want to be stuck with a whole carton just in case I didn't love it.



Goofy_Mom said:


> The Halloween festivities have spread, ever so slightly, to DCA. To be more specific, there seems to be something in the "T". The lanterns have black rag/mesh hanging down near the main stage and keep an eye on the mannerisms and make up of the Mad T Party band. Something is "turning" them and on their fourth set the mood changes and the set list is awesome!!!!! Songs include "Enter Sandman" and "Disturbia" among other spooky sounds. I'm on my kindle fire and haven't mastered the copy and past of links, so if you NEED to see what I'm talking about go to youtube.com and search mad t party Halloween. "T" is served Friday, Saturday, and Sunday during the Halloween season.



*Goofy_Mom --*

Mad T Party is one of the things I talked about in the Halloween Time podcast that is going up on the Unplugged site tonight or tomorrow.  When we escaped Main Street's madness, we went over to DCA and caught a couple of songs from MTP.  At that point in time I saw/heard no signs of Halloween in their set at all.  They ere singing a Guns N' Roses song.  I figured there was something I was missing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Bret, Those are fantastic pictures. You are getting really talented. I hope you had a great time. I cannot wait to read about it.



Thank you Kim. I had a great time during the Halloween season. But the best part of the trip was to hang out with PiO and Alison. The first day of the trip was all about getting the Halloween pictures on MS, Halloween Round-Up & Halloween Carnival. It will be awhile until I write up a quick trip report.




Sherry E said:


> *Bret -- *Thanks for sharing the lovely photos.  Between the photos you posted and the ones I posted 2 days ago, I think everyone now has a pretty good idea of what the Carnival/Round-Up/Jamboree/Ranch looks like.
> 
> Do you have some Main Street photos you can post, since those have not yet been seen here (from this year's season)?



Thank you Sherry. We want to show what the Halloween Carnival/Round-Up/Jamboree/Ranch looks like during the Halloween season.

I am about to post my pictures of MS photos with the Halloween decorations. As I have wrote during the trip that there isn't too many pumpkins on MS like in the past. But at nighttime, there were a lot of pumpkins all light up at night on the top floors of the MS buildings. Maybe I just couldn't see all the pumpkins in the windows on MS. There were some that were visible while most of them you couldn't see during the daytime. 


Here are more pictures of the Halloween decorations from this past weekend.

Main Street Station





Light poles with the Halloween decorations





Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln building 

























The giant Mickey pumpkin right at MS Town Square





There were pumpkins in the windows























































Window displays with the Halloween decorations


----------



## Kilala

I love the photos that you guys took. This year I will take more photos


----------



## kmedina

More great photos, Bret. Not that I know how to use my camera anyway, but it stopped working a few days ago. Crap does not want to get it repaired and just take our cheapo into the parks. He said we do not need a nice camera, because we do not even use it right. I wish I learned how to use it before it broke, so he would have to let me repair it.


----------



## figment_jii

The pictures are great!  I can't wait to see everything (and to try all, okay some, of those things mentioned in the blog)!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

This week's DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast features special guest Sherry E discussing the Unleash The Villains event, plus what's new for HalloweenTime 2013.


Download here:
09/19/13 DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition


Listen here:
Unleash HalloweenTime


----------



## Sherry E

* I don't know if anyone here joined in on the Halloween Time chat last night, but I couldn't even get into it -- and I was supposed to be the special guest!*


*Bret - * 

Beautiful, clear Main Street photos!

I know the Main Street pumpkins were not all that remarkable in terms of being new (and there were probably fewer of them) -- because we have seen them in person before and we know what to expect -- but what I'm trying to do in this thread is show the people who have just recently tuned in (and not read the entire thread) the different things to look for when they embark upon their first ever Halloween Time trips this month and next.  Main Street 2013 was something I had not posted photos of yet (whereas I covered some treats, a lot of merchandise and a lot of the Carnival since my trip last week), so that's why your awesome Main Street photos were essential!  THANK YOU!

In fact, had I known you would be posting more Carnival photos I could have saved myself a lot of time struggling with Photobucket and my PC to assemble my own pictures -- everyone would much rather see your photos anyway, and I could have saved myself a lot of frustration in trying to get them posted here!




*Kim -- *

I know you weren't talking to me, but I just had to throw this in.  It's always great to have a stellar camera and awesome accessories, but the fact remains that anyone can take good pictures -- or, at the very least, interesting pictures -- with any camera and a little inspiration.  The equipment is not going to do all of the work.  It will do some of the work (like enhance the crispness and clarity in different lighting situations, for sure), but your imagination and 'eye' are the key and the foundation.  And this is coming from someone who has a little, basic camera, but also has a few good ideas every now and then (good enough to where a few people have copied a couple of my photo ideas!).

I'm saying all of this because I don't want anyone to be intimidated into thinking, "Oh, I don't have a really good camera so I can't take good pictures."  Not true at all!


For example -- in the case of the photo below, I could have taken a plain color shot to showcase the yellow in the fake sunflower.  Instead, I went a different route.  I wanted a rustic feel to the photo, but with a hint of Autumn in it (in the form of the fake flower).  I switched to sepia (a setting that most people probably have on their basic cameras) and the photo has a whole different feel than it would have had otherwise.  It's not that it's a great photo, but it's a more _interesting_ spin on this one sign and seasonal accent than just taking a regular portrait or landscape shot:









I even tried a B&W version of the same subject, and while the B&W version of this sign is probably still more interesting than a color version would be, it's not as interesting as the sepia picture...








This picture below I posted here a few days ago.  I originally wanted a nighttime photo (something that was halfway decent) of the Ray Bradbury tree.  I did get one or 2 semi-acceptable shots, but nothing great.  Nothing that I really like.  The tree is beautiful at night so any photo of it will be striking, but when I saw that the sky was still kind of blue as it gave way to night I had a different idea.  

So this photo ended up being more interesting than any photo I could have taken of just the tree alone.  The sky was still blue enough at that time to offer a nice contrast to the orange/reddish glow of the tree on the left, and the big moon in the shot was just the icing on the cake.  It was the exclamation point at the end of the sentence, if you will.








​

It's always fun to sort of use different textures, colors, shapes or patterns of things wherever you happen to be (rocks, flowers, a vibrant blue sky, an interesting patch of grass, a pile of rusty horseshoes, whatever) to help compose photos and add dimension.  In our Theme Week Countdown over in the Christmas thread this week, I posted one of my favorite shots of the GCH tree (it's a favorite that I've taken; obviously, I have favorite shots that many other people have taken!)...with a different spin.  I used one of the interesting textural/design elements in the lobby to help compose my picture and give it dimension, as well as a different perspective (from behind the rocks!).  No fancy camera was used for that.  It was just an idea I had, and fortunately it worked out well!  Some ideas soar and some ideas stumble, but the key is to try!

Anyone can do it!!  So, everyone get out there and start taking some photos!  No excuses (unless you simply just don't have a camera of any kind)!


----------



## Sherry E

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> This week's DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast features special guest Sherry E discussing the Unleash The Villains event, plus what's new for HalloweenTime 2013.
> 
> 
> Download here:
> 09/19/13 DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition
> 
> 
> Listen here:
> Unleash HalloweenTime




Thanks for letting us know that it's up now, *Tom*!  I have been mentioning the podcast and what we all talked about, but I wasn't sure how early it would be ready today so I'm glad you gave us the heads up!


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> I think that the various gingerbread creations (in the 2 GCH restaurants and in the Cars Land and Buena Vista Street restaurants) will be interesting to the girls when you bring them for the holidays, and I think they'll love love love the Halloween in-room celebration!
> 
> Storytellers makes -- or they used to make -- a delicious spaghetti with meat sauce.  I don't know if your nieces like spaghetti (I don't know of many kids who don't), but maybe they'd like this.  I've eaten it there for lunch and dinner and it is (was?) yummy.  Fresh herbs, fresh garlic, tasty sauce...mmmmm.....  It's not cheap for a plate of spaghetti, but it's tasty.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.  As for the photos, apparently Elk Grove Chris is a super early riser and had the run of the GCH lobby, etc., so he was able to get some great people-free shots.
> 
> As I was telling *pudinhd* in this thread, I just make a point of deciding that what I want to do for the day is take photos -- it's what I love to do but I have to actually skip other things so I can focus on it all day.  And I cannot take photos if I am with other people.  I can't focus.  So I literally have to be left by myself to wander around, looking for interesting photo opportunities.  When I get on a roll and am feeling creative, that's when I get an occasional interesting idea (like that one GCH photo I took from behind the rocks/fireplace, looking towards the Christmas tree).  Better equipment would help me execute my 'vision' much better (although I am too clumsy to carry around clunky cameras), but I can come up with a good concept here and there if I am in "the zone."  It's all about getting in the zone for me!
> 
> Soon I will start my new TR thread and post my _real_ Halloween Time photos from this past Friday (which may not necessarily be all that Halloween-ish).  I have not posted those in this thread (other than the one nighttime tree/moon shot) so far.  I've just tried to post the photos that will be helpful for people about to head to DLR for the season and have stayed away from my sharing my artistic endeavors!



Yes, I remember the Storyteller's spaghetti from your TR!  I really want to try it now. I'm sure my nieces will adore it, considering they love pretty much anything pasta-related.I wish I had enough dedication to get up early and take pictures, but I just can't seem to find it in myself. Whenever I think we're super early to be getting in line for the GCH entrance into DCA, there's already a ton of people ahead of us.  Another problem is that we're staying on the concierge floor of the GCH and DLH and always spend our mornings at the lounge, eating leisurely. Grrr. I'm so lazy sometimes.  Hopefully I'll be able to get some halfway decent pics this time around on my new camera.  I can't wait to read your next TR!! Sounds like so much fun. It's so hard for me to believe that the Halloween season has already begun at DLR. I'm praying that by the time we go, the weather in SoCal will have cooled down enough for it to be enjoyable. We went in late August two years ago and it was so hot I could barely function (it was also my nieces' first trip ever to DL, and they were so miserable the whole time it took some arm-twisting to convince them to give it another chance---lol!). +crosses fingers+ Today I woke up and it was 45 degrees!!! So freezing I had to turn the heater on for the first time in months & months. I'm taking that as a good sign.


----------



## lindyv321

So what is Mickey's Mask erade that I see scheduled at the Carnival?  Is it worth checking out??


----------



## DisFam95

I want to see costumes!!  Any photos yet of "the people"?

I'm 3 weeks away and still need to gather supplies. I'm anxiously awaiting a shipment from the UK for part of my costume and hope it makes it in time. 

Someone mentioned about the caramel apple lollipops (jolly rancher). I had a bag last year. Not sure it was jolly rancher though. It was green apple w caramel in the center and I loved them!!  I normally don't eat caramel apples either but these were so good I was stealing them from my kids - shhhh


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> Yes, I remember the Storyteller's spaghetti from your TR!  I really want to try it now. I'm sure my nieces will adore it, considering they love pretty much anything pasta-related.I wish I had enough dedication to get up early and take pictures, but I just can't seem to find it in myself. Whenever I think we're super early to be getting in line for the GCH entrance into DCA, there's already a ton of people ahead of us.  Another problem is that we're staying on the concierge floor of the GCH and DLH and always spend our mornings at the lounge, eating leisurely. Grrr. I'm so lazy sometimes.  Hopefully I'll be able to get some halfway decent pics this time around on my new camera.  I can't wait to read your next TR!! Sounds like so much fun. It's so hard for me to believe that the Halloween season has already begun at DLR. I'm praying that by the time we go, the weather in SoCal will have cooled down enough for it to be enjoyable. We went in late August two years ago and it was so hot I could barely function (it was also my nieces' first trip ever to DL, and they were so miserable the whole time it took some arm-twisting to convince them to give it another chance---lol!). +crosses fingers+ Today I woke up and it was 45 degrees!!! So freezing I had to turn the heater on for the first time in months & months. I'm taking that as a good sign.



*Lucrezia --*

I think you'll be pleased.  You and I have commiserated on how we both hate hot weather, so I think I know what will be good news for you.  

I have been so hot and miserable lately, it's actually been hard to focus and get comfortable during the day.  I hated going into the kitchen, especially to cook anything.  My apartment felt like a sauna unless I kept the AC on all day and night, which I simply cannot do.  Last Friday it was incredibly hot at DLR and even muggy after dark.  The sun was so harsh and biting. 

However...I can tell that the weather is cooling down and the seasons are trying to change!  I've been sleeping with the windows open for a while now, and usually by the morning the room hasn't cooled down all that much.  For the last couple of mornings, though, the room was actually quite brisk.  I didn't have to kick off any blankets.  In fact, some of the cold overnight air is still hanging around in my living room now, even though it is warming up outside.  

So, while the temperatures are still in the 80's or above, I am finding that I'm less and less miserable.  I can actually go into the kitchen now and not almost die from heat exhaustion.  I went into the kitchen a couple of days ago and prepared a whole meal on the stove without breaking a sweat one time.  That is a sign that Fall is almost here!

When I am not miserable and hot all day long and I actually feel comfortable (and maybe even a little chilly) which I do, right now, that is a sure sign that the weather is slowly changing and the sun is getting less harsh.  I tell you, in the 2:30 p.m. - 5 p.m. hours over the last few weeks, if I sat next to the window I was about to collapse because the way the sun was positioned, it was shining right on me.

Yep...Halloween commercials are airing.  Pumpkins are aplenty at Disneyland.  Seasonal foods, candles and bath products are on the shelves.  And Sherry is not about to die from heat exhaustion.  All of these things mean that Autumn is upon us, and sweet relief is here!!!!





lindyv321 said:


> So what is Mickey's Mask erade that I see scheduled at the Carnival?  Is it worth checking out??



*lindyv321 --*

I didn't see it while I was there -- I only saw the sign.  When I was there Billy Hill and the Hillbillies were rocking the Carnival with "Devil Went Down to Georgia."  (A foot-stomping, hand-clapping good time for all!)  I could be wrong, but what I think that Mickey and other costume-clad characters come out at a certain time and meet guests, maybe do a little "show," etc.  I only saw Woody and Pumpkin Donald Duck though.   Mickey was not there when I was there.


----------



## Sherry E

DisFam95 said:


> I want to see costumes!!  Any photos yet of "the people"?
> 
> I'm 3 weeks away and still need to gather supplies. I'm anxiously awaiting a shipment from the UK for part of my costume and hope it makes it in time.
> 
> Someone mentioned about the caramel apple lollipops (jolly rancher). I had a bag last year. Not sure it was jolly rancher though. It was green apple w caramel in the center and I loved them!!  I normally don't eat caramel apples either but these were so good I was stealing them from my kids - shhhh



*DisFam95 -*

I'm the someone who mentioned the Jolly Rancher Caramel Apple lollipops.  I'm glad to know they were tasty.

Be sure to peek in on Kiwigirls' MHP Check-In thread for ideas of which costumes people are wearing, if you haven't already.  Maybe people have posted their costume photos there.

I took and posted photos (as did Bret) of things that I know many Halloween Time visitors will want to see or learn about, even if they do not attend the Halloween Party.  The MHP has not begun yet so I couldn't get any costume shots.  Some people go to the party and some don't, so there will be a lot of non-costume Halloween Time photos and talk in this thread.


----------



## DisFam95

Sherry E said:


> *DisFam95 -*
> 
> I'm the someone who mentioned the Jolly Rancher Caramel Apple lollipops.  I'm glad to know they were tasty.
> 
> Be sure to peek in on Kiwigirls' MHP Check-In thread for ideas of which costumes people are wearing, if you haven't already.  Maybe people have posted their costume photos there.
> 
> I took and posted photos (as did Bret) of things that I know many Halloween Time visitors will want to see or learn about, even if they do not attend the Halloween Party.  The MHP has not begun yet so I couldn't get any costume shots.  Some people go to the party and some don't, so there will be a lot of non-costume Halloween Time photos and talk in this thread.



Oh forgot the MHP has not started yet - I guess I was just thinking of all the talk of the Villian party.  Just too excited! 

LOVE all the other photos you & others have taken and posted!  Thanks for taking the time to do all that.


----------



## Sherry E

DisFam95 said:


> Oh forgot the MHP has not started yet - I guess I was just thinking of all the talk of the Villian party.  Just too excited!
> 
> LOVE all the other photos you & others have taken and posted!  Thanks for taking the time to do all that.



*DisFam95 --*

You're very welcome!  And I am pretty sure that as the season progresses, we will start to see more photos (the "people" photos) and PhotoPass pictures and things like that.  We're less than one week in to Halloween Time so I fully expect that we will see a lot more of other types of photos as we roll ahead.

You mentioned the Villains party.  What's interesting is that I spotted a few people on 9/13 who looked to be wearing what I would classify as a costume in Disneyland.  Not just wacky, crazy hats, and not elegant Dapper Day wear, but actual outfits that looked like costumes or half-costumes.  For example, I saw one man in a Peter Pan costume, but it looked like he changed his pants and kept on the shirt, hat and shoes!

I actually began to wonder if -- perhaps -- a few folks confused the Villains party with being one of the Mickey's Halloween Parties and thought it meant they should be wearing costumes.  If they don't follow Disney news that closely and don't belong to a board such as this one, it's possible they could have gotten confused.  After all, the Halloween parties at WDW began, I think, on 9/10 -- so maybe some guests just assumed that DLR's parties had already begun by 9/13?


----------



## kmedina

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> This week's DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast features special guest Sherry E discussing the Unleash The Villains event, plus what's new for HalloweenTime 2013.  Download here: 09/19/13 DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition  Listen here: Unleash HalloweenTime



It always confuses me when I get an email with multiple shows advertised that all look the same. I have listened to one so far and definitely heard you, Sherry. I am in the middle of listening to the other one and have not heard from you yet. The third one seems like a repeat of either the first or the second, so I probably will not listen. 

Sherry, Your photos are stunning, and I agree the sepia one is best. No matter how hard I try, my photos are boring. I take about 50 of the same pose before I get one decent one. For some reason, ALL my photos are blurry on manual mode, so I always use automatic. I never noticed a setting to change between color/black and white/sepia on any of my cameras. I will start looking now. Thanks for that tip. I also appreciate your tip in the podcast about Halloween merchandise being in stores at DCA particularly by ToT. I am guessing most people will not even look there, because there are not many decorations at DCA. They probably assume Disneyland is the exclusive place for merchandise. 

I got an email stating a few places will have pumpkin loaves starting 10/25. I am so excited!!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

kmedina said:


> It always confuses me when I get an email with multiple shows advertised that all look the same. I have listened to one so far and definitely heard you, Sherry. I am in the middle of listening to the other one and have not heard from you yet. The third one seems like a repeat of either the first or the second, so I probably will not listen.
> 
> Sherry, Your photos are stunning, and I agree the sepia one is best. No matter how hard I try, my photos are boring. I take about 50 of the same pose before I get one decent one. For some reason, ALL my photos are blurry on manual mode, so I always use automatic. I never noticed a setting to change between color/black and white/sepia on any of my cameras. I will start looking now. Thanks for that tip. I also appreciate your tip in the podcast about Halloween merchandise being in stores at DCA particularly by ToT. I am guessing most people will not even look there, because there are not many decorations at DCA. They probably assume Disneyland is the exclusive place for merchandise.
> 
> I got an email stating a few places will have pumpkin loaves starting 10/25. I am so excited!!!



What email are you talking about? 

If you're talking about the daily update email from The DIS, normally it will list the shownotes page, then each individual show.

We release 3 shows every week.  This week, Sherry E joined us for ONE of the shows to talk about Halloween.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## californiamomof4grls

We only have THREE more days to go!! I'm thinking of surprising my whole family and driving down to Bakersfield Sunday night and staying in a hotel. So that Monday which was suppose to be our travel day will be an all day day! So excited


----------



## kmedina

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> What email are you talking about?  If you're talking about the daily update email from The DIS, normally it will list the shownotes page, then each individual show.  We release 3 shows every week.  This week, Sherry E joined us for ONE of the shows to talk about Halloween.  Thanks for listening!



This email.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See how it mentions Sherry in the bottom one and the one on top of that. It makes me wonder if they are different or just listed twice for some reason. Whenever I see that, I generally only follow one link and listen to one. If there are two, I am missing one each time.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

kmedina said:


> This email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how it mentions Sherry in the bottom one and the one on top of that. It makes me wonder if they are different or just listed twice for some reason. Whenever I see that, I generally only follow one link and listen to one. If there are two, I am missing one each time.



Yep.  The first three are links to each individual show, the 4th is a link to the show notes page where you can get links to all of the shows, plus links to anything we talk about.


----------



## kmedina

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Yep.  The first three are links to each individual show, the 4th is a link to the show notes page where you can get links to all of the shows, plus links to anything we talk about.



Thanks!  That makes sense. Now, I feel like a dork. Whenever I clicked on the fourth one, it never brought me directly into a show like the others. Whenever I am DISing (take a break from time to time), I usually listen to at least one show a week. It cracks me up when you joke about two viewers. I am one, so I always wonder who the other one is.


----------



## DisFam95

Sherry E. I have to ask - I listened to the podcast and someone (not sure if it was you or the other female) I swear to my ears says "vampire ****" maybe halfway in. Right now I can't recall what the topic was but I replayed it 3 times and heard the same thing each time. I just giggled and moved on.


----------



## Sherry E

kmedina said:


> It always confuses me when I get an email with multiple shows advertised that all look the same. I have listened to one so far and definitely heard you, Sherry. I am in the middle of listening to the other one and have not heard from you yet. The third one seems like a repeat of either the first or the second, so I probably will not listen.
> 
> Sherry, Your photos are stunning, and I agree the sepia one is best. No matter how hard I try, my photos are boring. I take about 50 of the same pose before I get one decent one. For some reason, ALL my photos are blurry on manual mode, so I always use automatic. I never noticed a setting to change between color/black and white/sepia on any of my cameras. I will start looking now. Thanks for that tip. I also appreciate your tip in the podcast about Halloween merchandise being in stores at DCA particularly by ToT. I am guessing most people will not even look there, because there are not many decorations at DCA. They probably assume Disneyland is the exclusive place for merchandise.
> 
> I got an email stating a few places will have pumpkin loaves starting 10/25. I am so excited!!!



*Kim --*

Thanks for the nice compliment, although my pictures are far from stunning!  I am lucky if I am able to successfully execute an idea for a photo here and there, but there are surely a lot of clunkers along the way.

You must have a setting to change the coloring or effect to B&W or similar things.  I don't think your photos are boring at all (from what I recall of the TR you did)!

Did you see the list of Halloween/seasonal food that I posted here yesterday (from the Disney Parks Blog)?  There are so many things to try!





DisFam95 said:


> Sherry E. I have to ask - I listened to the podcast and someone (not sure if it was you or the other female) I swear to my ears says "vampire ****" maybe halfway in. Right now I can't recall what the topic was but I replayed it 3 times and heard the same thing each time. I just giggled and moved on.



*DisFam95 -*

Hmmm.  I'm not sure what you thought you heard (I don't listen to the podcasts that I participate in because I don't like to listen to myself talk) -- and it looks like maybe the DISboards filter blocked out whatever you typed?? -- but I'm fairly sure that neither Mary Jo nor I said whatever it was.  It's a G-rated, family-friendly podcast!


----------



## DisFam95

Sherry E said:


> *Kim --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  I'm not sure what you thought you heard (I don't listen to the podcasts that I participate in because I don't like to listen to myself talk) -- and it looks like maybe the DISboards filter blocked out whatever you typed?? -- but I'm fairly sure that neither Mary Jo nor I said whatever it was.  It's a G-rated, family-friendly podcast!



Oops after I typed that I wondered if I'd get bleeped - my apologies Moderators!


----------



## Lucrezia

DisFam95 said:


> Sherry E. I have to ask - I listened to the podcast and someone (not sure if it was you or the other female) I swear to my ears says "vampire ****" maybe halfway in. Right now I can't recall what the topic was but I replayed it 3 times and heard the same thing each time. I just giggled and moved on.



I heard them say "vampire _teddies_" about HMH, I think. You know, like teddy bears? I haven't been on the ride though so I could be wrong, they might've said something entirely different. But maybe that's what you heard. I listened to it all the way through and I can't remember hearing any curse words! Lol


----------



## Sherry E

DisFam95 said:


> Oops after I typed that I wondered if I'd get bleeped - my apologies Moderators!



It's an automatic DISboards filter that bleeped out your word -- it catches any inappropriate words.  

Whatever it is you thought you heard was not said by anyone in the discussion that I was part of (and I deleted your further explanation above because it's best to leave it out).  We had a totally G-rated, family-friendly, Halloween Time-oriented discussion.  

Sometimes people hear things that are not being said.  I used to work for a transcription company and I would proofread a lot of the transcripts typed by my boss or by people in the office before we passed them onto the clients.  My employer transcribed an interview between 2 people, and one of them was a man with a heavy Australian accent.  He used the word "penultimate."  My boss had never heard that word before and she thought he was saying "pernaldaman."  I read her transcript and asked what in the world a pernaldaman was.  She insisted that's what he was saying.  I went back and listened to what my boss thought she heard, and instantly I recognized that the man was saying "penultimate."


----------



## DisFam95

Lucrezia said:


> I heard them say "vampire _teddies_" about HMH, I think. You know, like teddy bears? I haven't been on the ride though so I could be wrong, they might've said something entirely different. But maybe that's what you heard. I listened to it all the way through and I can't remember hearing any curse words! Lol



Thank you!  That was it.  I knew no one would be cursing or saying something inappropriate but I played it 3 times and I think she said it so fast and teddy bears didn't click.

ok - carry on


----------



## Mommavilla

Hi Sherry  This question has probably been asked but this thread is too much to look through  When can you see the map with the treat trails? Does that not come out til the first party date? Just curious and excited  
Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

Mommavilla said:


> Hi Sherry  This question has probably been asked but this thread is too much to look through  When can you see the map with the treat trails? Does that not come out til the first party date? Just curious and excited
> Thanks



*Mommavilla --*

Hello there! 

Correct - the MHP map will not be available until the first night of the MHP, so it will be one week from tomorrow.  In that map will be a general outline of where the trails begin, although many people have said in the past that they don't think it's entirely accurate and that some of the trail markers are wrong.  You'll most likely spot the trails and the treat stations as you go around the park, and sometimes stumble upon some trails and stations that you didn't know were there!  

Remember, too, that in the beginning segment of the party this year there will be a treat trail in Toontown -- which is a brand new thing.  I think the idea behind it is that the really little kids may want some candy but  they cannot stay up too late.  This way they can go to Toontown and meet a character or two, get candy and go home to sleep!  Toontown will close before the Halloween Screams fireworks begins, so I would suggest that anyone who wants to trick or treat in Toontown go there first, before doing anything else.

Initially I was going to go to the MHP on 9/27, but I really prefer going in October instead.  So hopefully one of our other 9/27 MHP guests will be able to scan one of the maps for us.


----------



## ahsquared

Sherry E said:


> Mommavilla --
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> Correct - the MHP map will not be available until the first night of the MHP, so it will be one week from tomorrow.  In that map will be a general outline of where the trails begin, although many people have said in the past that they don't think it's entirely accurate and that some of the trail markers are wrong.  You'll most likely spot the trails and the treat stations as you go around the park, and sometimes stumble upon some trails and stations that you didn't know were there!
> 
> Remember, too, that in the beginning segment of the party this year there will be a treat trail in Toontown -- which is a brand new thing.  I think the idea behind it is that the really little kids may want some candy but  they cannot stay up too late.  This way they can go to Toontown and meet a character or two, get candy and go home to sleep!  Toontown will close before the Halloween Screams fireworks begins, so I would suggest that anyone who wants to trick or treat in Toontown go there first, before doing anything else.
> 
> Initially I was going to go to the MHP on 9/27, but I really prefer going in October instead.  So hopefully one of our other 9/27 MHP guests will be able to scan one of the map for us.



I'm going 9/27 so as long as I remember I can share a map.


----------



## Sherry E

ahsquared said:


> I'm going 9/27 so as long as I remember I can share a map.



*ahsquared -*

That would be wonderful!  Thank you for offering.  I know that there are quite a few people in this thread (and probably in the MHP Check-In thread as well) who are curious about the locations of treat trails, the specific areas of the meet & greets and the schedule for the Cavalcade, dance parties and fireworks, so they will want to know as soon as the first party on 9/27 has come and gone.


----------



## Alohagirl73

Thank you for sharing about all the happenings. Can't wait to go and see it myself and eat it myself!!!! We will be at the party in a week and a day. Beyond excited for seeing Disneyland in Halloween decorations for the first time.


----------



## Sherry E

Alohagirl73 said:


> Thank you for sharing about all the happenings. Can't wait to go and see it myself and eat it myself!!!! We will be at the party in a week and a day. Beyond excited for seeing Disneyland in Halloween decorations for the first time.



*Alohagirl73 --*

You'll have a great time!  As soon as you step into Town Square you will see all kinds of splashes of orange down Main Street and around the Partners statue.  The orange bunting and pumpkins perched along Main Street add quite a bit of color, as do the various window displays.  The Halloween Carnival is a really fun place to spend a bit of time.  Haunted Mansion Holiday is amazing.

Make sure to report back to us if you can and let us know how your very first Halloween Time trip went.  

I still can't believe how many seasonal food items (both sweet and savory) there are this year.  I keep asking myself (after reading that Disney Parks Blog yesterday), "Were all of these things available in past years and I somehow didn't know it?"  

Remember, too, that sometimes you may spot different items in different places, depending on what is in stock and when.  For example, Marceline's Confectionery in DTD may have some things that are not in Candy Palace or in Trolley Treats.  Jolly Holiday Bakery might have something that the other places don't have.  Some of the counter service places have different items.  Some of the carts have different items.  The table service restaurants have things that the quick service places do not have.

And don't forget to stop in Ghirardelli in DCA and get your free sample (handed out at the door) of pumpkin chocolate!!


----------



## MadMim

Just got back!  We got to watch the fall decorations slowly go up.  It was so strange to see purple flowers in the hub one day, and bright orange & yellow the next.  Its getting close now.


----------



## Mommavilla

Sherry E said:


> *Mommavilla --*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> Correct - the MHP map will not be available until the first night of the MHP, so it will be one week from tomorrow.  In that map will be a general outline of where the trails begin, although many people have said in the past that they don't think it's entirely accurate and that some of the trail markers are wrong.  You'll most likely spot the trails and the treat stations as you go around the park, and sometimes stumble upon some trails and stations that you didn't know were there!
> 
> Remember, too, that in the beginning segment of the party this year there will be a treat trail in Toontown -- which is a brand new thing.  I think the idea behind it is that the really little kids may want some candy but  they cannot stay up too late.  This way they can go to Toontown and meet a character or two, get candy and go home to sleep!  Toontown will close before the Halloween Screams fireworks begins, so I would suggest that anyone who wants to trick or treat in Toontown go there first, before doing anything else.
> 
> Initially I was going to go to the MHP on 9/27, but I really prefer going in October instead.  So hopefully one of our other 9/27 MHP guests will be able to scan one of the maps for us.





Thanks Sherry  I figured that's how it would probably go  Just excited to be going to our first MHP  I'll be sure to check back after the first party! Thanks again!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> *DisFam95 --*
> 
> You're very welcome!  And I am pretty sure that as the season progresses, we will start to see more photos (the "people" photos) and PhotoPass pictures and things like that.  We're less than one week in to Halloween Time so I fully expect that we will see a lot more of other types of photos as we roll ahead.
> 
> You mentioned the Villains party.  What's interesting is that I spotted a few people on 9/13 who looked to be wearing what I would classify as a costume in Disneyland.  Not just wacky, crazy hats, and not elegant Dapper Day wear, but actual outfits that looked like costumes or half-costumes.  For example, I saw one man in a Peter Pan costume, but it looked like he changed his pants and kept on the shirt, hat and shoes!
> 
> I actually began to wonder if -- perhaps -- a few folks confused the Villains party with being one of the Mickey's Halloween Parties and thought it meant they should be wearing costumes.  If they don't follow Disney news that closely and don't belong to a board such as this one, it's possible they could have gotten confused.  After all, the Halloween parties at WDW began, I think, on 9/10 -- so maybe some guests just assumed that DLR's parties had already begun by 9/13?



I was watching some youtube videos about the Friday 13th event, I did notice a few people in what I would consider a full costume. That said,however, there's a new "thing" people are doing called Disney Bounding. The idea is to wear regular cloths that have some Disney inspiration to them. So a black skirt, purple blouse, and a red belt with a top hat could be Shadowman inspired. A yellow skirt, blue shirt, with red shoes and head band would be Snow White inspired. Kind of a back door way for adults to dress up. I saw a group of three ladies all wearing tutus (shorts/leggings under the tutu) and matching colored tee shirt &tiara to resemble their favorite princess' That was in April.



DisFam95 said:


> Thank you!  That was it.  I knew no one would be cursing or saying something inappropriate but I played it 3 times and I think she said it so fast and teddy bears didn't click.
> 
> ok - carry on



This whole thing had me giggling You know CCR's Bad Moon Rising? There's a line that repeatedly gets mistaken for "Bathroom on the right" . I've done it with a Disney song. I have the two disk CD of the park soundtrack. For almost a month I was thinking the critters on Splash were singing "Pretty good, show us your bum". Lol


----------



## DisFam95

Goofy_Mom said:


> This whole thing had me giggling You know CCR's Bad Moon Rising? There's a line that repeatedly gets mistaken for "Bathroom on the right" . I've done it with a Disney song. I have the two disk CD of the park soundtrack. For almost a month I was thinking the critters on Splash were singing "Pretty good, show us your bum". Lol



I think I thought the same thing with that song for awhile. Too funny.


----------



## kmedina

DisFam95 said:


> Thank you!  That was it.  I knew no one would be cursing or saying something inappropriate but I played it 3 times and I think she said it so fast and teddy bears didn't click.  ok - carry on



Lol. I did not mishear this on the podcast all, but I do remember other times in life where I hear something not really being said. My two year old in particular says fork and gets people staring. I laugh and say the poor kid just wants a fork instead of a spoon. Now, I always give him both when we eat out. No bad looks from strangers anymore. 



MadMim said:


> Just got back!  We got to watch the fall decorations slowly go up.  It was so strange to see purple flowers in the hub one day, and bright orange & yellow the next.  Its getting close now.



That must have been pretty cool. I have never been during a decoration change over like that but think it would be neat to see the change happening almost before your eyes.


----------



## Jenn1116

Changing out the flowers got me thinking - wonder what nursery has _that_ sweet contract?


----------



## crystal1313

Goofy_Mom said:


> I was watching some youtube videos about the Friday 13th event, I did notice a few people in what I would consider a full costume. That said,however, there's a new "thing" people are doing called Disney Bounding. The idea is to wear regular cloths that have some Disney inspiration to them. So a black skirt, purple blouse, and a red belt with a top hat could be Shadowman inspired. A yellow skirt, blue shirt, with red shoes and head band would be Snow White inspired. Kind of a back door way for adults to dress up. I saw a group of three ladies all wearing tutus (shorts/leggings under the tutu) and matching colored tee shirt &tiara to resemble their favorite princess' That was in April.



I saw a ton of people disbounding on the 13-14th!  it was pretty awesome.  Saw an amazing Jasmine!  It's so fun, I want to try to do that =)


----------



## pudinhd

I just listened to the Halloween podcast...  Very interesting!!  (Good job, Sherry!)  I posted the information about the "13 groups", but apparently I didn't read the article closely enough.  I kept looking for the groups when we went on the ride last weekend, but never saw them.  It makes much more sense now!

FYI - I did hear "Vampire Teddies", but I don't know if that's because I already knew they replaced the crows being discussed.  

I do have to admit that I don't know what the "Monkey Bride" is...  More details please!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> I just listened to the Halloween podcast...  Very interesting!!  (Good job, Sherry!)  I posted the information about the "13 groups", but apparently I didn't read the article closely enough.  I kept looking for the groups when we went on the ride last weekend, but never saw them.  It makes much more sense now!
> 
> FYI - I did hear "Vampire Teddies", but I don't know if that's because I already knew they replaced the crows being discussed.
> 
> I do have to admit that I don't know what the "Monkey Bride" is...  More details please!!!  Thanks!



*pudinhd --*

Thanks!  This was my 4th podcast (last year we did a Call-In show about Halloween Time and a Call-In show about the holiday season, and I also participated in the podcast for the 15th anniversary of DISboards), so any chance I have to chat about Halloween Time and the Christmas/holiday season on the DIS, I am all for!

The 13 groups info was first hinted at in the Disney Visa info that came out a while back, but the info you posted was more descriptive.  However, when I read it I instantly took from it that the 13 groups would only be out for Limited Time Magic on 10/4 (or maybe during that week).  I didn't see 13 candles near Leota last week, so I am guessing that they will, indeed, only be out on 10/4 or during that week.

The Monkey Bride... Well, keep in mind that I have no clue what the origin of this Monkey Bride is and when she even began making appearances in HM.  I don't even know if she is there in HM all year long, or only in HMH.  I first heard of her here on the DIS.  So I could be a bit unclear on my details.  I can only state what I have seen.

The Monkey Bride is a small monkey in a white dress (and I think a veil, too), with a beating red heart or some other sort of blinking red thing (it's hard to get a good look at her because I never spot her until we are just about to move to another room in the ride).  She is always hidden somewhere in the attic but the CMs move her around, so from year to year she is not in the same place.  She is tucked out of sight -- not right along the main path of the Doom Buggies.

I have spotted the Bride 2 or 3 times while riding HMH, and those times I was sitting on the left side of the Buggy.  I spotted her because I stuck my head out of the vehicle as we were rounding a slight turn or as we were about to leave the attic, and then looked back and behind us.  When I spotted the Bride she was situated way in a back corner, behind other props and things, but it was a different corner each time I saw her!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*Thanks!  This was my 4th podcast (last year we did a Call-In show about Halloween Time and a Call-In show about the holiday season, and I also participated in the podcast for the 15th anniversary of DISboards), so any chance I have to chat about Halloween Time and the Christmas/holiday season on the DIS, I am all for!
> 
> The 13 groups info was first hinted at in the Disney Visa info that came out a while back, but the info you posted was more descriptive.  However, when I read it I instantly took from it that the 13 groups would only be out for Limited Time Magic on 10/4 (or maybe during that week).  I didn't see 13 candles near Leota last week, so I am guessing that they will, indeed, only be out on 10/4 or during that week.
> 
> The Monkey Bride... Well, keep in mind that I have no clue what the origin of this Monkey Bride is and when she even began making appearances in HM.  I don't even know if she is there in HM all year long, or only in HMH.  I first heard of her here on the DIS.  So I could be a bit unclear on my details.  I can only state what I have seen.
> 
> The Monkey Bride is a small monkey in a white dress (and I think a veil, too), with a beating red heart or some other sort of blinking red thing (it's hard to get a good look at her because I never spot her until we are just about to move to another room in the ride).  She is always hidden somewhere in the attic but the CMs move her around, so from year to year she is not in the same place.  She is tucked out of sight -- not right along the main path of the Doom Buggies.
> 
> I have spotted the Bride 2 or 3 times while riding HMH, and those times I was sitting on the left side of the Buggy.  I spotted her because I stuck my head out of the vehicle as we were rounding a slight turn or as we were about to leave the attic, and then looked back and behind us.  When I spotted the Bride she was situated way in a back corner, behind other props and things, but it was a different corner each time I saw her!



I don't normally listen to the podcasts, but I really should, because they are so informative!  Or, I can just sit there and agree when you talk about the way Disney should have done the Villains night...  

I guess I totally missed (or have forgotten) the Disney Visa information, especially since I always read the newsletters they send out.  Hopefully next Friday Disney will announce if it's a LTM event for the following week.

Wow!!  I really don't think I have ever heard of the Monkey Bride before.  I had been thinking that maybe something would be said to jog my memory, but I got nothin'.  I am totally going to be looking on our next trip either tomorrow or for the first MHP next Friday!!  Thanks!!!!



Sherry E said:


> The Monkey Bride... Well, keep in mind that I have no clue what the origin of this Monkey Bride is and when she even began making appearances in HM.



I did a quick search online and according to a thread on Mice Chat it's an inside joke that started with a whole bunch of cymbal-clanging monkeys...

http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/showthread.php?200351-2013-Haunted-Mansion-Holiday-(spoiler-thread)


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> I don't normally listen to the podcasts, but I really should, because they are so informative!  Or, I can just sit there and agree when you talk about the way Disney should have done the Villains night...
> 
> I guess I totally missed (or have forgotten) the Disney Visa information, especially since I always read the newsletters they send out.  Hopefully next Friday Disney will announce if it's a LTM event for the following week.
> 
> Wow!!  I really don't think I have ever heard of the Monkey Bride before.  I had been thinking that maybe something would be said to jog my memory, but I got nothin'.  I am totally going to be looking on our next trip either tomorrow or for the first MHP next Friday!!  Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I did a quick search online and according to a thread on Mice Chat it's an inside joke that started with a whole bunch of cymbal-clanging monkeys...
> 
> http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/showthread.php?200351-2013-Haunted-Mansion-Holiday-(spoiler-thread)




*pudinhd --*

The Visa info was very vague, but the info you posted was much more more informative and was what made me realize that the '13 groups' of things are only for 10/4! 

The cymbals!  I forgot about those, but now that you mention it, yes, the Monkey Bride is banging cymbals too.  She can be hard to spot, though.  I didn't see her at all last week (then again, I was on the right side of the Buggy instead of the left).  She has to be there somewhere.  Some people have never seen her and do not believe she exists.  It's almost impossible for everyone in the Doom Buggy to spot her because she usually can't be seen unless you stick your head out and look behind you on one side, and the person on the other side of the Buggy can't get a glimpse, really.


By the way -- did you happen to see any of the regular gingerbread cookies with mouse ears last week?  Those have become much more available in the past year, to the point of being available in some shops year-round, but they are always at least out by September/Halloween Time.  However, because I was on a quest for the Spooky Kooky Cookie (a.k.a. Zombie that didn't look like a zombie) I wasn't seeking out the other gingerbread cookies.

When I was taking photos of Halloween Time treats in Candy Palace, Jolly Holiday and Marceline's Confectionery, I did not see the gingerbread cookies with ears!  I wasn't sure if they might have been hiding in another shop somewhere.

I am wondering if Disney finally realized that keeping the gingerbread men with ears cookies available all year long kind of spoils the magic of them, and maybe now they will just be out for the holiday season??  Maybe?  They already sell the shortbread or sugar cookies that are shaped like gingerbread men (but have Summery colors and swim trunks and things like that). I don't know why the actual gingerbread stuff can't just be saved for Halloween Time and the holiday season.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

pudinhd said:


> I don't normally listen to the podcasts, but I really should, because they are so informative!



Thanks for listening...and yes you should.


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> By the way -- did you happen to see any of the regular gingerbread cookies with mouse ears last week?  Those have become much more available in the past year, to the point of being available in some shops year-round, but they are always at least out by September/Halloween Time.  However, because I was on a quest for the Spooky Kooky Cookie (a.k.a. Zombie that didn't look like a zombie) I wasn't seeking out the other gingerbread cookies.
> 
> When I was taking photos of Halloween Time treats in Candy Palace, Jolly Holiday and Marceline's Confectionery, I did not see the gingerbread cookies with ears!  I wasn't sure if they might have been hiding in another shop somewhere.
> 
> I am wondering if Disney finally realized that keeping the gingerbread men with ears cookies available all year long kind of spoils the magic of them, and maybe now they will just be out for the holiday season??  Maybe?  They already sell the shortbread or sugar cookies that are shaped like gingerbread men (but have Summery colors and swim trunks and things like that). I don't know why the actual gingerbread stuff can't just be saved for Halloween Time and the holiday season.




I wanted a gingerbread cookie so bad and couldn't find any (on the 13-14)!  I would LOVE if they sold them year round.  They are delicious!


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> I wanted a gingerbread cookie so bad and couldn't find any (on the 13-14)!  I would LOVE if they sold them year round.  They are delicious!



*crystal1313 -*

So you didn't see any gingerbread men with mouse ears either?  And that was only the first day or two of the Halloween Time season, so it's not like it was 1 month into it and all of the supplies had been depleted.  Hmmm...  That is very interesting, indeed, seeing that Disney had supposedly begun to sell the gingerbread year-round in certain places.

I made a point of getting my Spooky Kooky zombie cookie very soon after arriving.  I was going to stop on Main Street and take pictures at first, and then I thought, "What am I doing?  Those Limited Time Magic zombie cookies are going to sell out!"  So I made a beeline for New Orleans Square and found the cookies, which had already begun selling quickly and had already begun melting (the frosting was melting).  The gingerbread was fresh, soft and yummy -- I would imagine the shipment of the zombie cookies (which looked more like skeleton cookies) arrived the night before or so, and that's why they were still soft.

I love the gingerbread cookies (and they are a highlight of my holiday season trips), but I have a fundamental problem with gingerbread being available before Halloween Time.  I'm even okay with the cookies appearing in late August, which is when the Halloween Time merchandise and treats begin to appear at DLR, and that is stretching it.  A lot of folks don't think gingerbread should even exist before November, at the earliest, and more than likely not until December.  I am much more flexible on the matter than that!

However, seeing gingerbread men with mouse ears in the middle of April or June or something would take away a little bit of the magic for me.  I'll accept them in August through January.  That's half a year!  In February - July, I don't want to see gingerbread.


----------



## crystal1313

That's a good point, I can see people getting worked up for all year....like when they are selling Halloween stuff in August   I get that!  Maybe they could sell them in a non-gingerbread shape year round, like a circle?  LOL.  I just LOVE these cookies!  I've been wanting one since last Christmas =) 

I sure I can find one when we go in October!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> The Visa info was very vague, but the info you posted was much more more informative and was what made me realize that the '13 groups' of things are only for 10/4!
> 
> The cymbals!  I forgot about those, but now that you mention it, yes, the Monkey Bride is banging cymbals too.  She can be hard to spot, though.  I didn't see her at all last week (then again, I was on the right side of the Buggy instead of the left).  She has to be there somewhere.  Some people have never seen her and do not believe she exists.  It's almost impossible for everyone in the Doom Buggy to spot her because she usually can't be seen unless you stick your head out and look behind you on one side, and the person on the other side of the Buggy can't get a glimpse, really.
> 
> 
> By the way -- did you happen to see any of the regular gingerbread cookies with mouse ears last week?  Those have become much more available in the past year, to the point of being available in some shops year-round, but they are always at least out by September/Halloween Time.  However, because I was on a quest for the Spooky Kooky Cookie (a.k.a. Zombie that didn't look like a zombie) I wasn't seeking out the other gingerbread cookies.
> 
> When I was taking photos of Halloween Time treats in Candy Palace, Jolly Holiday and Marceline's Confectionery, I did not see the gingerbread cookies with ears!  I wasn't sure if they might have been hiding in another shop somewhere.
> 
> I am wondering if Disney finally realized that keeping the gingerbread men with ears cookies available all year long kind of spoils the magic of them, and maybe now they will just be out for the holiday season??  Maybe?  They already sell the shortbread or sugar cookies that are shaped like gingerbread men (but have Summery colors and swim trunks and things like that). I don't know why the actual gingerbread stuff can't just be saved for Halloween Time and the holiday season.



I will be looking for the Monkey Bride on our next visit!!!

No, I didn't see the gingerbread men, but I really wasn't looking for them.



ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Thanks for listening...and yes you should.



Okay...  I will listen to the next one.  Promise!


----------



## Kilala

It's 10 days untill I got to WDW!!!! I will post pics here of MNSSHP. Also I did see more Halloween comercails. One was for Party City and the other one was for Twislers.


----------



## Sherry E

If you're starting to feel more Halloween-ish as we inch ever closer to October, get ready for the Halloween bonanza on the Travel Channel.  The seasoned Halloween TV connoisseurs (like Goofy_Mom) will recognize most of these shows from previous years, but others may be seeing them for the first time.  

These gems are all on tap for *Sunday, September 29th* (set your DVRs!):

_Halloween Crazier_
_The Most Terrifying Places in the U.S._ (2 or 3 different installments of this)
_Halloween Fright House Secrets_ (this was an HGTV special in the past)
_Making Monsters_ (1 or 2 episodes)
_Halloween Night Frights_ (this one is totally new for 2013)
_America's Scariest Halloween Attractions_



And then, of course, in October we also will have _Halloween Craziest_ (brand new) on the Travel Channel, as well as 4 new episodes of _Halloween Wars_ on Food Network.


I will be saving _Halloween Night Frights_ on the DVR, to go with all of my other Halloween, Christmas & Disney-related shows, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to watch it live as it may possibly conflict with something else I'm watching that night.

In any case, I'm just thrilled that we are far enough along in the year that the Halloween programming is finally going to air!


----------



## pudinhd

So, after the interesting and disappointing Villains event last Friday, I submitted a comment on Disneyland's website.  Well, today I received a call from a woman in the Guest Experiences department wanting to talk about my comments.  I returned her call, but it was close to when she was leaving for the day, so I hope to hear back early next week.  We weren't expecting any response from DL and were very surprised to get the message.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

About the Mickey eared gingerbread cookie. I have gotten them at numerous times of year, from October and December to April and June. I always find them at the Critter Corner store. If you don't see them, ask the CM behind the counter if they have some.


----------



## kaoden39

Goofy_Mom said:
			
		

> About the Mickey eared gingerbread cookie. I have gotten them at numerous times of year, from October and December to April and June. I always find them at the Critter Corner store. If you don't see them, ask the CM behind the counter if they have some.



We have gotten them in February too.


----------



## Riahsha

Sherry E said:


> And then, of course, in October we also will have _Halloween Craziest_ (brand new) on the Travel Channel, as well as 4 new episodes of _Halloween Wars_ on Food Network.



My family just LOVES to watch Halloween Wars.  Those people are so absolutely talented!  We are looking forward to the Carnival area when we're at DLR to see the pumpkin carvers there!

When I walked up to get my boys from the school bus stop today I actually had to wear a sweater.  We had a strong, cool breeze blowing here. YAY!!!  
We went grocery shopping on Wednesday and had our first Pumpkin Spice Lattes and Chocolate Chai Teas of the season.  While there we had to browse the Halloween candy section of our market and found all the treats you all have been discussing.  We bought them, but I put them away until the Halloween candy dishes come out next week.  Out of sight, but not out of mind.


----------



## Sherry E

Riahsha said:


> My family just LOVES to watch Halloween Wars.  Those people are so absolutely talented!  We are looking forward to the Carnival area when we're at DLR to see the pumpkin carvers there!
> 
> When I walked up to get my boys from the school bus stop today I actually had to wear a sweater.  We had a strong, cool breeze blowing here. YAY!!!
> We went grocery shopping on Wednesday and had our first Pumpkin Spice Lattes and Chocolate Chai Teas of the season.  While there we had to browse the Halloween candy section of our market and found all the treats you all have been discussing.  We bought them, but I put them away until the Halloween candy dishes come out next week.  Out of sight, but not out of mind.



*Riahsha --*

It's so fascinating to see how the pumpkin carvers, the cake artists and the confectioners work together on _Halloween Wars_ to create those intricate, detailed masterpieces, isn't it?  I can't even carve a regular pumpkin properly, let alone try to do what they do!

I love the carvers at the Halloween Carnival.  Some of what they carve is very basic (but still 1000 times better than what I could do), and some of what they carve is very detailed and multidimensional.  Some of the pumpkins are so well honed and crafted into particular shapes that it's hard to tell that they were/are even pumpkins!  They just look like Disney character figures.

I still have not brought myself to mosey on down the seasonal candy aisle at the store.  I also have to avoid the cookie aisle (Candy Corn Oreos) and the cereal aisle (because that's where the Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts would be!).  Even the dairy section is dangerous because there are seasonal flavors of yogurt and coffee creamer!!  Autumn flavors and scents have taken over the grocery store (and I love it!!!!!).

You mentioned a strong, cool breeze -- are you on the West Coast or elsewhere?  While the afternoons are still hanging onto Summer around my area of L.A., the mornings are definitely cool and staying cool.  I think it was actually a nice, pleasant 66 degrees at one point this morning.  That is right in my comfort zone!  I love temperatures in the 60's! It didn't last long, but at least for a few golden moments I could enjoy it.


----------



## Riahsha

Sherry E said:


> *Riahsha --*
> 
> It's so fascinating to see how the pumpkin carvers, the cake artists and the confectioners work together on _Halloween Wars_ to create those intricate, detailed masterpieces, isn't it?  I can't even carve a regular pumpkin properly, let alone try to do what they do!
> 
> I love the carvers at the Halloween Carnival.  Some of what they carve is very basic (but still 1000 times better than what I could do), and some of what they carve is very detailed and multidimensional.  Some of the pumpkins are so well honed and crafted into particular shapes that it's hard to tell that they were/are even pumpkins!  They just look like Disney character figures.
> 
> I still have not brought myself to mosey on down the seasonal candy aisle at the store.  I also have to avoid the cookie aisle (Candy Corn Oreos) and the cereal aisle (because that's where the Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts would be!).  Even the dairy section is dangerous because there are seasonal flavors of yogurt and coffee creamer!!  Autumn flavors and scents have taken over the grocery store (and I love it!!!!!).
> 
> You mentioned a strong, cool breeze -- are you on the West Coast or elsewhere?  While the afternoons are still hanging onto Summer around my area of L.A., the mornings are definitely cool and staying cool.  I think it was actually a nice, pleasant 66 degrees at one point this morning.  That is right in my comfort zone!  I love temperatures in the 60's! It didn't last long, but at least for a few golden moments I could enjoy it.



Yes, even my twin 5 year old boys love watching Halloween Wars with us.  Don't tell anyone at their school, but they love watching my cooking shows also.  They were 3 years old when they would walk around the house throwing a dish towel over their shoulder, yelling "BAM!"   
I leave the pumpkin carving to DH or we would have a red pumpkin every year.  

We got the candy corn oreos and also the regular Halloween ones with the solid orange cream filling.  We haven't stayed out of those though.  The solid orange ones are gone.  
I start with the creamers as soon as they come out because by then I'm looking forward to anything not flavored vanilla in my coffee.  My favorite coffee creamer doesn't come out this soon though.  I love the peppermint mocha one that comes out a bit later.  YUM!
Now I have to make sure to put those pop tarts on my grocery list for next week.  We've already bought the pumpkin flavor and apple flavor cookies from Little Debbie.  I look forward to those all year.  

I live in Iowa and we've been getting a bunch of rain this last week and our leaves are starting to turn into some lovely colors.  Yesterday I had to bring the boys their rain slickers for the walk home.  I don't enjoy being wet, just want the cool weather.  

When we went to DLR last April we had to walk through snow to get in our car that morning we left.  It was beautiful weather in California for us.  We still had to make sure we brought hoodies for every evening.


----------



## Lucrezia

It's raining out and has been since last night. Yay!! And I saw my very first pumpkin patch of the season yesterday. Oh, and there's just *THIRTY MORE DAYS* until we're in Disneyland!!!


----------



## thepoohguy

31days for us!  Got our photo pass+ in the mail yesterday!


----------



## Kilala

I love Halloween Wars too. Sherry I wrote down the date of the Halloween shows on Travel Channel. I can't set my DVR to record them untill sometime next week. My cable box will only let me go out a week ahead. Also that is the day before we are leaving so hopefully I can watch them live so I do have to wait untill we get back.


----------



## funatdisney

I was poking around Disney Store online and found they are selling the Mickey's Halloween Party shirts. There is a short sleeve tee shirt and a long sleeve tee shirt. I like the long sleeve version.

''Mickey's Halloween Party'' Short sleeve Tee for Adults 

''Mickey's Halloween Party'' Long Sleeve Tee for Adults

The WDW's Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party tees are the same design.


----------



## laurilla

28 days for my trip!!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just watched a jolly rancher Halloween commercial. I am soooooo excited for our quick one night trip on Friday to see Disneyland at Halloween and attend the party!!!! 

I'm enjoying this cooler weather here in San Diego. Fall is my favorite season especially when not sweltering in the heat. Love cool, crisp days.


----------



## Sherry E

I almost forgot to thank *MadMim* for posting the beautiful Halloween Time photos a couple of pages back!  The thread has been zipping along so quickly that if I don't make a point of commenting on something right away, it can disappear into the archives of my mind!

​



Riahsha said:


> Yes, even my twin 5 year old boys love watching Halloween Wars with us.  Don't tell anyone at their school, but they love watching my cooking shows also.  They were 3 years old when they would walk around the house throwing a dish towel over their shoulder, yelling "BAM!"
> I leave the pumpkin carving to DH or we would have a red pumpkin every year.
> 
> We got the candy corn oreos and also the regular Halloween ones with the solid orange cream filling.  We haven't stayed out of those though.  The solid orange ones are gone.
> I start with the creamers as soon as they come out because by then I'm looking forward to anything not flavored vanilla in my coffee.  My favorite coffee creamer doesn't come out this soon though.  I love the peppermint mocha one that comes out a bit later.  YUM!
> Now I have to make sure to put those pop tarts on my grocery list for next week.  We've already bought the pumpkin flavor and apple flavor cookies from Little Debbie.  I look forward to those all year.
> 
> I live in Iowa and we've been getting a bunch of rain this last week and our leaves are starting to turn into some lovely colors.  Yesterday I had to bring the boys their rain slickers for the walk home.  I don't enjoy being wet, just want the cool weather.
> 
> When we went to DLR last April we had to walk through snow to get in our car that morning we left.  It was beautiful weather in California for us.  We still had to make sure we brought hoodies for every evening.



*Riahsha --*

 about the BAM!  You've got little Emerils on your hands!  The cooking shows on Food Network really have created new lingo -- like "EVOO" courtesy of Rachael Ray, and probably 2 or 3 things that Guy Fieri says.  Even the authentic Italian way that Giada De Laurentiis pronounces "spaghetti" makes it sound like a whole different word.

Now you're speaking my language -- peppermint mocha creamers!  I love me some peppermint mocha creamers!  Are you referring to the Coffee Mate creamers?  Those are yummy.

I would have never even looked at Pop Tarts to see if there were seasonal flavors if Kilala hadn't mentioned them in this thread.  I'm not a huge pumpkin pie fan.  I don't hate it or even dislike it, but I have to really have a craving for that particular flavor -- or it has to be a really good piece of pumpkin pie -- for me to enjoy it.  (I like the smell of it better than the actual taste, I suppose.)  I would never sit down in a restaurant and order pumpkin pie instead of, say, apple pie -- but if it is presented to me and it's well-made and flavorful I will enjoy it.  

However, for some bizarre reason, I am inexplicably drawn to the idea of Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts.  That sounds like a delicious product to me!  Absolutely, 100%, lacking in nutritional value, but delicious nonetheless!

Jello-O pudding puts out seasonal flavors too, so that's another aisle in the store to check (or avoid).

I envy the colored leaves you have in Iowa.  There are some random trees here and there with colored leaves (not many) in my neighborhood, but mostly the leaves just fall off the trees in piles on the ground without going through that really colorful transformation. 

I agree with you about rain -- I don't like being wet and uncomfortable either.  I like to enjoy the rainy weather from indoors!  If I have to go out and run errands the rain is not my friend (especially if we happen to get hit with a heavy downpour), but I love the after effects of it.  I love the smell of the air and the rain-soaked sidewalks after a storm has passed.  Everything seems so crisp and fresh.




Lucrezia said:


> It's raining out and has been since last night. Yay!! And I saw my very first pumpkin patch of the season yesterday. Oh, and there's just *THIRTY MORE DAYS* until we're in Disneyland!!!



*Lucrezia --*

Your Halloween Time--Holiday trip Disneyland double header is going to be amazing.  Pumpkins, trick or treating and scarecrows; gingerbread men, carolers and Christmas trees.  I can't wait to hear about your nieces' experiences on these 2 trips.

No rain and no pumpkin patches in this neck o' the woods, sadly.  At least Fall begins tomorrow so I can do a happy dance.




Kilala said:


> I love Halloween Wars too. Sherry I wrote down the date of the Halloween shows on Travel Channel. I can't set my DVR to record them untill sometime next week. My cable box will only let me go out a week ahead. Also that is the day before we are leaving so hopefully I can watch them live so I do have to wait untill we get back.



*Kilala --*

Tomorrow is one week ahead of when all those shows air on Travel.  Will they be in your cable listings tomorrow, or not until Monday?


----------



## Kilala

I will check tomorrow evening. I will take pictures in my Lily costume tomorrow morning. Today is cleaning day for me.


----------



## JennandJaryd

I have to say I loved the new Haunted Mansion overlay.  It was great and my toddler loved it.  Not scared at all, just mesmerized.


----------



## Sherry E

I can't believe I have neglected to comment on one specific Halloween TV show that is going to air in October -- The _Toy Story_ Halloween special, from Pixar!!!!  How could I forget that one, of all shows to forget?  (I first read about it on another non-Disney related site.)

I think it's going to be called _Toy Story of Terror_ or some such thing along those lines, and it will run on ABC.  I don't know what the specific plot is and it may not be any longer than 30 minutes, but Tom Hanks and the gang are back to do the voices.

I love love love the _Toy Story_ movies so I will love this, but it also intrigues me because it makes me wonder if, perhaps, this little _Toy Story_ Halloween special will be the thing that kind of paves the way for the Toy Story Midway Mania Halloween overlay in DCA that has supposedly been on the shelf for the last 5 years.  Supposedly there is actual recorded Halloween and holiday dialogue for Mr. Potato Head that is being saved for eventual Halloween and holiday overlays.  I think that the 5th year anniversary of TSMM would have been a nice time to roll out the overlays, but maybe this new TS Halloween show on ABC will be the thing to facilitate a TSMM Halloween overlay in the future (like next year)?  The ride overlay may end up being kind of a tie-in to the Halloween special.


----------



## figment_jii

I saw the first teaser posters for it and it looks cute.  October 16th! 
http://abc.go.com/shows/movies-and-specials/blogs/movies-and-specials-listing/toy-story-of-terror
http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/09/03/toy-story-of-terror-exclusive-art/


----------



## siburdue

Sherry E. I think you should go to the Oct 1 party so that I can meet you

I will also be attending the party on 09/27, but won't have my computer with me, so will be unable to post photos until I return home the weekend of 10/05! Have already purchased and received the photopass plus. Hope they have a lot of good photographers out taking pictures of us

Really looking forward to the trip. Need to start packing, as I'm working all week. Is it still humid in Anaheim, and what is the temperature range? Do I need a jacket for early mornings and late evenings? If so, do you think a sweatshirt hoody would be enough? Trying to figure out what to pack - pants, shorts, t shirts, long sleeve shirts?  Aaak, what to pack, what to pack!

Thanks for the info.

Sheri B





Someone was asking about the Pirates League - here are a couple of pictures of DH, DGS and I last year - it was a blast!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I can't believe I have neglected to comment on one specific Halloween TV show that is going to air in October -- The _Toy Story_ Halloween special, from Pixar!!!!  How could I forget that one, of all shows to forget?  (I first read about it on another non-Disney related site.)
> 
> I think it's going to be called _Toy Story of Terror_ or some such thing along those lines, and it will run on ABC.  I don't know what the specific plot is and it may not be any longer than 30 minutes, but Tom Hanks and the gang are back to do the voices.
> 
> I love love love the _Toy Story_ movies so I will love this, but it also intrigues me because it makes me wonder if, perhaps, this little _Toy Story_ Halloween special will be the thing that kind of paves the way for the Toy Story Midway Mania Halloween overlay in DCA that has supposedly been on the shelf for the last 5 years.  Supposedly there is actual recorded Halloween and holiday dialogue for Mr. Potato Head that is being saved for eventual Halloween and holiday overlays.  I think that the 5th year anniversary of TSMM would have been a nice time to roll out the overlays, but maybe this new TS Halloween show on ABC will be the thing to facilitate a TSMM Halloween overlay in the future (like next year)?  The ride overlay may end up being kind of a tie-in to the Halloween special.



*Sherry* I saw "Toy Story Of TERROR!" at the D23 Expo. I really liked it. I thought the story line was good. I would recommend watching it.


----------



## WestMom2two

Alohagirl73 said:


> Just watched a jolly rancher Halloween commercial. I am soooooo excited for our quick one night trip on Friday to see Disneyland at Halloween and attend the party!!!!
> 
> I'm enjoying this cooler weather here in San Diego. Fall is my favorite season especially when not sweltering in the heat. Love cool, crisp days.



28 day's for us too. I'm in Northern California and the weather was beautiful today! I need to order our photo pass soon!


----------



## kmedina

siburdue said:


> Someone was asking about the Pirates League - here are a couple of pictures of DH, DGS and I last year - it was a blast!  http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/siburdue/media/Photo0193FourBySix.jpg.html http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/siburdue/media/Photo0192FourBySix.jpg.html



I love the eyebrows on DGS. He looks like a little pirate without too much makeup on. I may steal this look when my younger son turns 3. My older son did it at WDW right after he turned 3, but he hated it. 



Sherry, 
The TSMM overlay is am awesome idea. I know it is last minute, but I would love if they started it this year.  Why wait until another year?  What a nice surprise that would be! There are no closures for TSMM anytime soon, so I doubt it.


----------



## tlovesdis

*Soooooooo...this came in the mail yesterday*





*And I made my shirt for the Halloween party!!*





*31 days to go!!!!*


----------



## Sherry E

siburdue said:


> Sherry E. I think you should go to the Oct 1 party so that I can meet you
> 
> I will also be attending the party on 09/27, but won't have my computer with me, so will be unable to post photos until I return home the weekend of 10/05! Have already purchased and received the photopass plus. Hope they have a lot of good photographers out taking pictures of us
> 
> Really looking forward to the trip. Need to start packing, as I'm working all week. Is it still humid in Anaheim, and what is the temperature range? Do I need a jacket for early mornings and late evenings? If so, do you think a sweatshirt hoody would be enough? Trying to figure out what to pack - pants, shorts, t shirts, long sleeve shirts?  Aaak, what to pack, what to pack!
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sheri B



*siburdue --*

The Pirates League pictures you posted are so cute (it looks like you guys were having a great time) and I'm very glad you posted them!  It's great to have a visual representation of what the Pirates League is about, and we were lacking that.

The 10/1 party is actually one of the ones that I was considering.  Is it still open or is it sold out?

The area of L.A. where I live is always lumped in with the "Inland Orange County" temperatures (which includes Anaheim).  So I will say that the mornings have been cool and might require a hoody or light jacket of some kind.  The afternoons have been warm and sometimes very warm.  Chances are you'd probably be able to get away with shorts (unless we have a freakish rainstorm or something) for the daytime, but you might want pants by nighttime.  The evenings haven't seemed as cool to me, for some reason, but you might want to keep that hoody or light jacket handy.  





funatdisney said:


> *Sherry* I saw "Toy Story Of TERROR!" at the D23 Expo. I really liked it. I thought the story line was good. I would recommend watching it.



*Liza --*

I wish it were longer.  It's only 20 or 30 minutes, though, right?  It's not a full hour?




kmedina said:


> Sherry,
> The TSMM overlay is am awesome idea. I know it is last minute, but I would love if they started it this year.  Why wait until another year?  What a nice surprise that would be! There are no closures for TSMM anytime soon, so I doubt it.



*Kim --*

The TSMM overlay idea was first hinted at when TSMM opened 5 years ago.  The Mr. Potato Head Halloween and holiday dialogue has supposedly already been recorded, and the games in the ride would be switched out to theme-appropriate games.  Supposedly it wouldn't take very long to put in an overlay, if you count the time it would take to switch the games, test them out and then decorate any surrounding areas.  I have to assume that the little area you pass after exiting the ride (with the game on the floor) would get a little decor as well.  

I thought that the 5-year anniversary of TSMM would be a good time to reveal at least one of those overlays, if not both, but it doesn't look like it's happening for Halloween Time.

So that is what got me thinking that the _Toy Story of TERROR_ Halloween show might be the thing to kind of pave the way for that Halloween installment of TSMM.  Maybe the Team Disney Anaheim folks didn't feel comfortable with putting the beloved _Toy Story_ characters in some sort of Halloween context without a movie tie-in?  They might have felt it didn't make sense because we had no pre-existing Halloween story.  Who knows?  If that's the reason, now there will be a specific _Toy Story_-Halloween connection to use for that context and story if the shelved overlay ever comes to fruition.  

A Christmas overlay seems like it would be a natural fit -- or maybe I just automatically associate toys with Christmas so it makes sense to me!  Who knows why they aren't speeding along that idea over at DCA?




tlovesdis said:


> *Soooooooo...this came in the mail yesterday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And I made my shirt for the Halloween party!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *31 days to go!!!!*



*Tina --*

I love that shirt!  Very cute.

PhotoPass is so much fun.  I was surprised to see a _Monsters University_ PhotoPass spot in DCA (I hadn't been there since the movie opened).  They put a little Monsters University sign up on an existing facade to make it look like it was an entrance into the University (and there are teeth, too, as I recall).  So clever.


----------



## siburdue

In response to: 





kmedina said:


> I love the eyebrows on DGS. He looks like a little pirate without too much makeup on. I may steal this look when my younger son turns 3. My older son did it at WDW right after he turned 3, but he hated it.



We loved the eyebrows, too - he was made up as 'Jake the Pirate' from the Disney cartoon series. The wig only lasted about an hour, but he still looked good without it later (even with his very short hair.



Sherry E said:


> *siburdue --*
> 
> The Pirates League pictures you posted are so cute (it looks like you guys were having a great time) and I'm very glad you posted them!  It's great to have a visual representation of what the Pirates League is about, and we were lacking that.
> 
> The 10/1 party is actually one of the ones that I was considering.  Is it still open or is it sold out?
> 
> The area of L.A. where I live is always lumped in with the "Inland Orange County" temperatures (which includes Anaheim).  So I will say that the mornings have been cool and might require a hoody or light jacket of some kind.  The afternoons have been warm and sometimes very warm.  Chances are you'd probably be able to get away with shorts (unless we have a freakish rainstorm or something) for the daytime, but you might want pants by nighttime.  The evenings haven't seemed as cool to me, for some reason, but you might want to keep that hoody or light jacket handy.



Thanks Sherry - I hadn't really seen any photos posted here of the Pirates League, so figured out how to post them! We had so much fun with him, and the gals there kept telling us that we were the best grandparents ever! That cracked us up. The Photopass photographer was ours for an entire hour, and she just kept snapping, which added even more to the experience. 

I appreciate the tips on what to wear. I like to get a locker every day for clothes in case I get wet, so I will put in a pair of pants and a light jacket for the late evenings we are there.

I have not heard that the 10/01 MHP is sold out, but I get all my news about that here on the boards 

Hope you can get tickets for then and we can hook up, as I really have enjoyed all of your insight the last two years when I have been planning on going at halloweentime at Disneyland.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> *Liza --*I wish it were longer.  It's only 20 or 30 minutes, though, right?  It's not a full hour?




Yep it is a 30 minute show. We got to see it with black screen pauses for inserting the commercials. I, too, wish it was an hour, but for a 20 minute or so storyline, it was well done. 

I do remember it was scarier than I expected it to be. Some scenes were scary to me probably because I have a particular phobia towards them. I don't want to give too much away. IMHO, I would recommend parents to watch it with young children. Older children can probably handle it. I do think some kids are far more savvy about some media content than me, an adult.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

I ran some reconnaissance earlier in the week on the Spooktacular Limited Time offerings. My daughter has sensory issues and I like to plan ahead and show her photos of what to expect. 

Photos of The Pirate League flier











First Mate 35.00 






Empress 35.00






Make up area in Jamboree Ranch
















Ysell


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique is also running a Spooktacular Limited Time offer

Halloween Minnie Package 134.95  Shimmering makeup, face gem, nail polish, Princess Sash, Princess Cinch Bag, choice of hairstyle plus Halloween Minnie Mouse costume complete with tights and matching Minnie Mouse Headband!!!!   







Ysell


----------



## PHXscuba

I just returned from spending Friday at Disneyland and it was great!! The sun never came out all day so it felt more Halloween/fall than if it had been the sunny 80 degrees it was predicted to be.

I loved the gingerbread house in the HMH and got to meet Jack Skellington and Sally -- they were such good characters.

My photos aren't great but I will try to post a few when I get them downloaded/uploaded.

PHXscuba


----------



## abent

I picked up out tickets today from the post office. It finally feels "real close"!  My grand daughter is getting excited and to me that makes it even more fun!  My Ds keeps reminding me he will have kids someday and I will get to take them too!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I can't believe I have neglected to comment on one specific Halloween TV show that is going to air in October -- The _Toy Story_ Halloween special, from Pixar!!!!  How could I forget that one, of all shows to forget?  (I first read about it on another non-Disney related site.)
> 
> I think it's going to be called _Toy Story of Terror_ or some such thing along those lines, and it will run on ABC.  I don't know what the specific plot is and it may not be any longer than 30 minutes, but Tom Hanks and the gang are back to do the voices.
> 
> I love love love the _Toy Story_ movies so I will love this, but it also intrigues me because it makes me wonder if, perhaps, this little _Toy Story_ Halloween special will be the thing that kind of paves the way for the Toy Story Midway Mania Halloween overlay in DCA that has supposedly been on the shelf for the last 5 years.  Supposedly there is actual recorded Halloween and holiday dialogue for Mr. Potato Head that is being saved for eventual Halloween and holiday overlays.  I think that the 5th year anniversary of TSMM would have been a nice time to roll out the overlays, but maybe this new TS Halloween show on ABC will be the thing to facilitate a TSMM Halloween overlay in the future (like next year)?  The ride overlay may end up being kind of a tie-in to the Halloween special.



This sounds like fun! Love TSMM.


----------



## DisFam95

Oh man  I just checked my calendar and I'm 17 days away!!  

I feel like there's so much to do and I'm still not prepared on my touring plans.  I've only been once and my BFF led me around so this time I'm in charge of the plans for the fam.

Costumes to gather, passes to buy, transport to arrange, dining plans 

We've been so busy w/ school, b-day's, life I feel like I'm going to wake up in 16 days in a sheer panic!


----------



## MAJPLO

DisFam95 said:


> Oh man  I just checked my calendar and I'm 17 days away!!
> 
> I feel like there's so much to do and I'm still not prepared on my touring plans.  I've only been once and my BFF led me around so this time I'm in charge of the plans for the fam.
> 
> Costumes to gather, passes to buy, transport to arrange, dining plans
> 
> We've been so busy w/ school, b-day's, life I feel like I'm going to wake up in 16 days in a sheer panic!



Me too! Last week of school with so much planning packing and costuming! I don't know how I will fit it all in to only five and a half days before we leave. I picture a mental breakdown the morning of!


----------



## californiamomof4grls

We just drove half way to DL and we are spending the night with family. Then in the morning we will drive 3 hours! We will be in the park in the morning!!!


----------



## kmedina

Sherry E said:


> Kim --  The TSMM overlay idea was first hinted at when TSMM opened 5 years ago.  The Mr. Potato Head Halloween and holiday dialogue has supposedly already been recorded, and the games in the ride would be switched out to theme-appropriate games.  Supposedly it wouldn't take very long to put in an overlay, if you count the time it would take to switch the games, test them out and then decorate any surrounding areas.  I have to assume that the little area you pass after exiting the ride (with the game on the floor) would get a little decor as well.  I thought that the 5-year anniversary of TSMM would be a good time to reveal at least one of those overlays, if not both, but it doesn't look like it's happening for Halloween Time.  So that is what got me thinking that the Toy Story of TERROR Halloween show might be the thing to kind of pave the way for that Halloween installment of TSMM.  Maybe the Team Disney Anaheim folks didn't feel comfortable with putting the beloved Toy Story characters in some sort of Halloween context without a movie tie-in?  They might have felt it didn't make sense because we had no pre-existing Halloween story.  Who knows?  If that's the reason, now there will be a specific Toy Story-Halloween connection to use for that context and story if the shelved overlay ever comes to fruition.  A Christmas overlay seems like it would be a natural fit -- or maybe I just automatically associate toys with Christmas so it makes sense to me!  Who knows why they aren't speeding along that idea over at DCA?



 I have been trying to get Crap to agree to a quick weekend Christmas trip. If they released it this Christmas, I hope he gives in and lets me the trip. 



siburdue said:


> We loved the eyebrows, too - he was made up as 'Jake the Pirate' from the Disney cartoon series. The wig only lasted about an hour, but he still looked good without it later (even with his very short hair.



   That is why the look wad familiar. My older DS has watched Jake and the Neverland Pirates a few times. He does not watch it often, because he does not like Captain Hook. I do not think my younger DS has seen the show. Jake was launched in Feb 2010 (I believe). We did Pirates League at WDW January 2010, so that was not an option. He barely had any makeup, because he cried the whole time they were applying it. That was the first and last time his face was painted until he was 6. Anytime we passed a face painting place prior to that, he insisted he did not want any part of it. My younger DS has already had his face painted, and he did fine. 



PHXscuba said:


> I just returned from spending Friday at Disneyland and it was great!! The sun never came out all day so it felt more Halloween/fall than if it had been the sunny 80 degrees it was predicted to be.  I loved the gingerbread house in the HMH and got to meet Jack Skellington and Sally -- they were such good characters.  My photos aren't great but I will try to post a few when I get them downloaded/uploaded.  PHXscuba



   Cool. Where did you meet them?  Was there a long line?  At WDW, people are claiming a 2-3 hour wait, since they are only out for the parties. I do not need to meet then that badly. I can handle 30 minutes- an hour though.


----------



## Riahsha

Sherry E said:


> *Riahsha --*
> 
> about the BAM!  You've got little Emerils on your hands!  The cooking shows on Food Network really have created new lingo -- like "EVOO" courtesy of Rachael Ray, and probably 2 or 3 things that Guy Fieri says.  Even the authentic Italian way that Giada De Laurentiis pronounces "spaghetti" makes it sound like a whole different word.
> 
> Now you're speaking my language -- peppermint mocha creamers!  I love me some peppermint mocha creamers!  Are you referring to the Coffee Mate creamers?  Those are yummy.
> 
> I would have never even looked at Pop Tarts to see if there were seasonal flavors if Kilala hadn't mentioned them in this thread.  I'm not a huge pumpkin pie fan.  I don't hate it or even dislike it, but I have to really have a craving for that particular flavor -- or it has to be a really good piece of pumpkin pie -- for me to enjoy it.  (I like the smell of it better than the actual taste, I suppose.)  I would never sit down in a restaurant and order pumpkin pie instead of, say, apple pie -- but if it is presented to me and it's well-made and flavorful I will enjoy it.
> 
> However, for some bizarre reason, I am inexplicably drawn to the idea of Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts.  That sounds like a delicious product to me!  Absolutely, 100%, lacking in nutritional value, but delicious nonetheless!
> 
> Jello-O pudding puts out seasonal flavors too, so that's another aisle in the store to check (or avoid).
> 
> I envy the colored leaves you have in Iowa.  There are some random trees here and there with colored leaves (not many) in my neighborhood, but mostly the leaves just fall off the trees in piles on the ground without going through that really colorful transformation.
> 
> I agree with you about rain -- I don't like being wet and uncomfortable either.  I like to enjoy the rainy weather from indoors!  If I have to go out and run errands the rain is not my friend (especially if we happen to get hit with a heavy downpour), but I love the after effects of it.  I love the smell of the air and the rain-soaked sidewalks after a storm has passed.  Everything seems so crisp and fresh.



Yes, the boys love "Big Bite Guy" too.  We have one of the Triple D places he featured on that show and we love to eat there.  It's called Brewburgers and they have the most delicious burgers and fries I've ever eaten.  They serve a variety of fries and one of them are just like the Pomme Frites at Cafe Orleans.  YUM!

Yes, I'm definitely talking about the Coffee Mate creamers.  

I've had to wear my sweater all weekend.  Yay!!!  Fall is here!!!   

I'd better get working on our trip.  Less than 3 weeks to go and I haven't planned anything yet except for the party and photopass +.  We've already received them.  I think I have as much fun planning as I do carrying out the plans.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

MAJPLO said:


> Me too! Last week of school with so much planning packing and costuming! I don't know how I will fit it all in to only five and a half days before we leave. I picture a mental breakdown the morning of!



Just focus on *where* you will be recovering from your "Nervous Breakdown"------at *DISNEYLAND!*


----------



## JosieCat

Getting so close for my daughter and I.....


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

First time going to DLR for Halloween and MNSSHP.  I checked most of the stickies, but admittedly, I have not gone through all 250+ pages of each one.

Can some one point me to some tips and tricks, whether it's a specific thread or a page number?

I'm looking for such things as:
- when to get a spot for fireworks
- when to get a spot for the parade
- best spots for the parade (unless not any different than normal)
- characters and other must sees exclusive to the Halloween party (I know there is quite a bit going on)
- any shows or skits around the hub/main street?

Thanks!


----------



## siburdue

I'm curious if we will be able to still visit with some of the characters during the fireworks show, or if they take a break during that time?

Thanks


----------



## Vala

siburdue said:


> I'm curious if we will be able to still visit with some of the characters during the fireworks show, or if they take a break during that time?
> 
> Thanks



In 2010 I am pretty sure we visited Pixie Hollow during that time frame. The villains were back at Small World then and they were not out during that period from what I remember.


----------



## PHXscuba

kmedina said:


> Cool. Where did you meet them?  Was there a long line?  At WDW, people are claiming a 2-3 hour wait, since they are only out for the parties. I do not need to meet then that badly. I can handle 30 minutes- an hour though.



Jack and Sally are right in front of where they sometimes do FP for the HMH, between the train station and the HM, kind of behind the fountain area. We probably waited 30 minutes, including a short break where Jack went backstage and then returned with Sally. They were taking their time with each family. Worth the wait to me, and I don't stand in many character lines each trip.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Here are a few photos from my visit last Friday, just a couple different pictures that actually turned out -- I'm not a great photographer. I will have many more photos in my trip report, but these are Halloween-specific.










The backside of pumpkins! 















PHXscuba


----------



## stacyduck

My party tickets came today! I have my photopass and all my other travel vouchers now. I want to pack and go tomorrow but I still have costumes to sew. 19 more days!


----------



## Kilala

PHXscuba said:


> Here are a few photos from my visit last Friday, just a couple different pictures that actually turned out -- I'm not a great photographer. I will have many more photos in my trip report, but these are Halloween-specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backside of pumpkins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXscuba



Nice photos!!! I can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## Susie63

This is what I look like today. My costume is only 1/2 done, nothing is packed and we fly tomorrow night. I'll be sewing buttons on costumes on the plane apparently


----------



## sammatt

Did you all see that they posted the map here? Very exciting!!


----------



## Lucrezia

sammatt said:


> Did you all see that they posted the map here? Very exciting!!



Ooh, thanks for the link!! I'm so thrilled. Time to commence MHP planning...


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Patrick in Oregon said:


> First time going to DLR for Halloween and MNSSHP.  I checked most of the stickies, but admittedly, I have not gone through all 250+ pages of each one.
> 
> Can some one point me to some tips and tricks, whether it's a specific thread or a page number?
> 
> I'm looking for such things as:
> - when to get a spot for fireworks
> - when to get a spot for the parade
> - best spots for the parade (unless not any different than normal)
> - characters and other must sees exclusive to the Halloween party (I know there is quite a bit going on)
> - any shows or skits around the hub/main street?
> 
> Thanks!



For the fireworks, I've walked up 20 minutes before near the Jolly Holiday and got a decent spot.  If you want a Main Street spot, you might want to get there a bit earlier.

For the parade, it runs twice on the normal parade route. You should be able to get a spot easily 10-20 minutes before in Fantasyland inbtween IASW and Alice.  It's specific to the party, but not a great parade. It's even been demoted to "cavalcade".

The villains for sure are party specific.  I've seen pictures of Jafar and Maleficent at the conjure a villain tent during normal park hours.  I'm hoping Hades, the Shadowman, and the Old Hag come out for the party and they'll be hanging around Main Street.  The other baddies (Capt. Hook, Cruella, Queen of Hearts, and the Queen from Snow White) can be seen during regular park hours.  Capt. Jack Sparrow makes appearances at the Frontierland dock.  Last year Darth Vador and a couple Storm Troopers were out for the party, but you may be able to find the Troopers during normal park hours.

There are a couple dance parties going on.  Last year they were at Rancho Del Zoccolo and Tomorrowland Terrace, I heard one of them is being moved or they're adding one. Characters like Goofy, Stitch, Chip & Dale, and Donald come and dance at these parties.  The Cadaver Dans are set adrift on the ROA during the party.  I don't know if they have Main Street entertainment like the DL Band or the Firehouse band during the party.  I don't think they do just because all the baddies are on Main Street.


I'm on a PC today, so I can copy links now.  A few pages back I mentioned that the Mad T Party in DCA does a Halloween show.  The story is there is something in the tea, causing changes to the band.  If you hang out through all four sets, you'll see that their eyes get darker and the skin gets paler and their mannerisms change.  "T" is served up during the weekends throughout the Halloween season, so you won't be able to see them on a Tuesday.  I will say that they're playing on Monday the 14th, but only three sets. Not sure if it's every Monday, I only checked the entertainment schedule for our travel dates. So, this link is from Halloween season opener on Friday the 13th, fourth set. Notice that the lanterns have black mesh hanging from them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03qkoWi3spM


----------



## kmedina

sammatt said:


> Did you all see that they posted the map here? Very exciting!!


  Yay!  Thanks.


----------



## siburdue

Man that map is not easy to read, nor is the brochure. The hard part for me is that I'm going to the first party, and will not have any reconnaissance from you all regarding the changes to the party this year 

Sounds like there are going to be more characters at the party, so we will be having a great time running around to see them all


----------



## WestMom2two

Just finally committed and ordered our PhotoPass!  24 days out and I couldn't be more excited! Lets hope that I can figure this whole pass thing out lol Somehow we have still managed to keep it a secret from our 5 and almost 3 year old. We still can't decided when to tell the kids that we are going. The night before, the morning of (we are driving down from NorCal), or not until we get to the hotel. Decisions, decisions. 

I have been working on the details now. PJs and slippers for the hotel room from the Disney Store, light up items for the night time, shirts etc. Overwhelmed but in a good way


----------



## perlster

Mickey's Halloween Party guide by perlster, on Flickr




Mickey's Halloween Party map by perlster, on Flickr


----------



## figment_jii

siburdue said:


> Man that map is not easy to read, nor is the brochure. The hard part for me is that I'm going to the first party, and will not have any reconnaissance from you all regarding the changes to the party this year



I'm sure once the first party happens, someone will post a high resolution scan of the map that is easier to read!  I'm looking forward to seeing the first reports in a couple of days.  

Edit: looks like the PP just posted a screen capture from the Blog entry which is a little easier to see than the Blog itself.


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

Goofy_Mom said:
			
		

> For the fireworks, I've walked up 20 minutes before near the Jolly Holiday and got a decent spot.  If you want a Main Street spot, you might want to get there a bit earlier.
> 
> For the parade, it runs twice on the normal parade route. You should be able to get a spot easily 10-20 minutes before in Fantasyland inbtween IASW and Alice.  It's specific to the party, but not a great parade. It's even been demoted to "cavalcade".
> 
> The villains for sure are party specific.  I've seen pictures of Jafar and Maleficent at the conjure a villain tent during normal park hours.  I'm hoping Hades, the Shadowman, and the Old Hag come out for the party and they'll be hanging around Main Street.  The other baddies (Capt. Hook, Cruella, Queen of Hearts, and the Queen from Snow White) can be seen during regular park hours.  Capt. Jack Sparrow makes appearances at the Frontierland dock.  Last year Darth Vador and a couple Storm Troopers were out for the party, but you may be able to find the Troopers during normal park hours.
> 
> There are a couple dance parties going on.  Last year they were at Rancho Del Zoccolo and Tomorrowland Terrace, I heard one of them is being moved or they're adding one. Characters like Goofy, Stitch, Chip & Dale, and Donald come and dance at these parties.  The Cadaver Dans are set adrift on the ROA during the party.  I don't know if they have Main Street entertainment like the DL Band or the Firehouse band during the party.  I don't think they do just because all the baddies are on Main Street.
> 
> I'm on a PC today, so I can copy links now.  A few pages back I mentioned that the Mad T Party in DCA does a Halloween show.  The story is there is something in the tea, causing changes to the band.  If you hang out through all four sets, you'll see that their eyes get darker and the skin gets paler and their mannerisms change.  "T" is served up during the weekends throughout the Halloween season, so you won't be able to see them on a Tuesday.  I will say that they're playing on Monday the 14th, but only three sets. Not sure if it's every Monday, I only checked the entertainment schedule for our travel dates. So, this link is from Halloween season opener on Friday the 13th, fourth set. Notice that the lanterns have black mesh hanging from them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03qkoWi3spM



Most excellent, thank you!


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

PHXscuba said:


> The backside of pumpkins! ​




HAAAA!!!  Thank for the giggle this morning!​


----------



## DZNEE4US

So for the party, it's just Jack, NO Sally??  My kids are going as Jack and Sally to the party!


----------



## Dot2Vegas

DZNEE4US said:
			
		

> So for the party, it's just Jack, NO Sally??  My kids are going as Jack and Sally to the party!



I haven't read the entire thread so I don't if someone confirmed that there is no Sally at the party, but we met jack and sally together two year ago at the party and also saw them out together at last years party. I hope they are both out when we go this year!


----------



## kmedina

PHXscuba said:


> Jack and Sally are right in front of where they sometimes do FP for the HMH, between the train station and the HM, kind of behind the fountain area. We probably waited 30 minutes, including a short break where Jack went backstage and then returned with Sally. They were taking their time with each family. Worth the wait to me, and I don't stand in many character lines each trip.  PHXscuba



 Great thanks. I love the backside of the pumpkins too.  



DZNEE4US said:


> So for the party, it's just Jack, NO Sally??  My kids are going as Jack and Sally to the party!



   See above.  If you arrive early to the party, you may be able to do it before the party starts and see both of them.


----------



## siburdue

perlster said:


> Mickey's Halloween Party guide by perlster, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey's Halloween Party map by perlster, on Flickr



Thanks for posting these larger photos of the information - I put on my husbands 'cheaters' and was able to read them

I'm counting down - will be at the party in two days


----------



## asianway

perlster said:


> Mickey's Halloween Party guide by perlster, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey's Halloween Party map by perlster, on Flickr



that character lineup seems pretty weak again - the one thing(and maybe the only thing) WDW exceeds at doing better than FL on a regular basis in the paid Halloween events.

DL does do quite a bit during the day that WDW does not, but sheesh, compared to WDW its about half the characters.


----------



## DZNEE4US

kmedina said:


> Great thanks. I love the backside of the pumpkins too.
> 
> 
> 
> See above.  If you arrive early to the party, you may be able to do it before the party starts and see both of them.



We plan to be there early, so maybe that will work out.  I think we'd rather take our photos with Jack and Sally first thing, so your plan would probably work out.  It is so nice that DL has Halloween during the day.  At WDW they don't appear until the party starts (and they only started meet and greets this year).  Maybe someone. Going to one of the first few parties can let us know.  We are going 10-23.



asianway said:


> that character lineup seems pretty weak again - the one thing(and maybe the only thing) WDW exceeds at doing better than FL on a regular basis in the paid Halloween events.
> 
> DL does do quite a bit during the day that WDW does not, but sheesh, compared to WDW its about half the characters.



I agree with you.  We've been to about 5 parties, and WDW has a lot more characters.   However, I am looking forward to a change this year, and visiting the DL resort for our vacation.  I couldn't miss a chance to attend a party though.


----------



## pudinhd

I have a few questions I am hoping you can help with...

Has anyone been to the Conjure the Villains recently? I am wondering who you have seen and how long the wait was.

During MHP last year, approximately how long were the villains out before they switched?

During MHP last year, did everything kinda stop while the Hallowishes fireworks were happening? I want to see them but was wondering if it would be a good time to meet characters.

Thanks!!! Maybe now I can stop thinking about this for a little while...


----------



## dnamertz

During the MHP, when there are character meet-n-greets such as the Villians on Main St or the Toy Story Friends, is there one big line and when you get to the front you get to choose which character to see, or is there a separate line for each character at that location?  For example, if Jafar, Captain Hook, and Cruela were all at the MS Train Station at the same time would they each have their own line?


----------



## Sally_fan

dnamertz said:


> During the MHP, when there are character meet-n-greets such as the Villians on Main St or the Toy Story Friends, is there one big line and when you get to the front you get to choose which character to see, or is there a separate line for each character at that location?  For example, if Jafar, Captain Hook, and Cruela were all at the MS Train Station at the same time would they each have their own line?


  Last year they all had their own line. I'm not sure if it will be the same this year but the way they switched out the villains on Main Street was pretty cool to watch! We were waiting to meet Maleficent specifically so we were in a secondary line as she was due to come out next (the cast members know who is replacing who & when so if there is someone you specifically want to meet it makes it easy as long as the people waiting are cooperative as well) & when she came out to switch with Dr.Facilier (who was spectacular btw!!), it was quite the little show! I'm glad we got to see it!


----------



## edna mode

pudinhd said:


> I have a few questions I am hoping you can help with...
> 
> Has anyone been to the Conjure the Villains recently? I am wondering who you have seen and how long the wait was.
> 
> During MHP, approximately how long are the villains out before they switch?
> 
> During MHP, does everything kinda stop while the Hallowishes fireworks are happening? I want to see them but was wondering if it would be a good time to meet characters.
> 
> Thanks!!! Maybe now I can stop thinking about this for a little while...



We've been there the past 2 Sundays (not the MHP) but early in the morning. There is a line that begins around 10:15ish am at the ranch. The gate is closed, so you if you don't know that there is a secret area behind the gates, it is easy to miss. The line for Conjure is immediately full and stays full. It is hard to get to the games or the food because the line is so big. The area is beautifully decorated and lots of fun!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

DZNEE4US said:


> So for the party, it's just Jack, NO Sally??  My kids are going as Jack and Sally to the party!



If you want to meet *Jack and Sally*(and get  it out of the way), something to consider is getting to their meet and greet line *before* the Party "officially opens".

We did this last year--we found out where they would be, and about 25 minutes before the Party began, we simply went over(the meet and greet was set up between Cafe Orleans and French Market), and lined up(*we were behind* *one other small family*).

It was a very pleasant wait--the CMs were vigilant in checking everyone's wristbands, line was orderly(about 30 people total in line), and five minutes after the Party had started, we were *done* and off to other things!  It was *really easy*, and we were so glad we didn't have to fight a line, later in the evening(that was the *one* *photo* we really wanted!)


----------



## 1963tikiroom

My daughter is a dancer and performer in the pixar play parade at DCA. She plays a Buzz lightyear girl, Incredible girl and a Monsters U cheerleader.  Disneyland asked her to be in the Halloween party parade so she starts performing tomorrow (9/27) as a "lady in waiting".  She'll have a dark wig on, a huge gown and she has big blue eyes.  Look for her if you are at any of the parades and give her some "props"  : )   Thanks !     (Proud dad here )


----------



## pudinhd

edna mode said:


> We've been there the past 2 Sundays (not the MHP) but early in the morning. There is a line that begins around 10:15ish am at the ranch. The gate is closed, so you if you don't know that there is a secret area behind the gates, it is easy to miss. *The line for Conjure is immediately full and stays full.* It is hard to get to the games or the food because the line is so big. The area is beautifully decorated and lots of fun!



Wow!!  Thanks for the info!  So much for hoping it slowed down in the afternoon...


----------



## Jenn1116

All this advice on meet-n-greets has me so excited! 

Not sure if I missed this earlier in the thread but where are Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween costumes?


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> I have a few questions I am hoping you can help with...
> 
> Has anyone been to the Conjure the Villains recently? I* am wondering who you have seen and how long the wait was.*
> 
> During MHP last year, approximately how long were the villains out before they switched?
> 
> During MHP last year, did everything kinda stop while the Hallowishes fireworks were happening? I want to see them but was wondering if it would be a good time to meet characters.
> 
> Thanks!!! Maybe now I can stop thinking about this for a little while...




*pudinhd --*

 I know what that question means -- you mean, has anyone met the Old Hag or any other Villains that you haven't already met several times?  I hope you're able to meet someone other than the Evil Queen!

The fireworks are Halloween Screams at MHP.  I think they're Hallowishes at WDW (I just want to make sure that none of our WDW vets are expecting to see Hallowishes when they visit DLR)?





Jenn1116 said:


> All this advice on meet-n-greets has me so excited!
> 
> Not sure if I missed this earlier in the thread but where are Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween costumes?



*Jenn1116 --*

Mickey & Minnie are at the Big Thunder Ranch (a.k.a. Halloween Carnival/Jamboree/Round-Up) during the MHP.  They also appear at the Carnival here and there in the daytime (wearing Halloween attire that may or may not be different from what they wear at the MHP), along with Pumpkin Donald, Skeleton Goofy, Woody, etc.


----------



## Jenn1116

Um. So if Jack & Sally and Mickey & Minnie are equally important how do we accost...I mean, get photo time with both sets without spending all night in line?


----------



## smidgy

is there anywhere I can find out the time of the halloween fireworks on friday oct 4?  we are arriving that afternoon. not doing the party, but thought we could catch some of the fireworks from our hotel (hojo) or the esplanade or downtown disney.  thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

Jenn1116 said:


> Um. So if Jack & Sally and Mickey & Minnie are equally important how do we accost...I mean, get photo time with both sets without spending all night in line?



Good question.  At the last party I went to, people were waiting for Mickey and Minnie at the Ranch before the party officially started so they were already in line when Mickey and Minnie came out.

It always seems to me that the character lines are really long unless you happen to get there before the characters come out.

You might be able to meet either Mickey and Minnie or Jack and Sally in the daytime (if you're in the park), so maybe that would eliminate the need to meet them at the actual party?


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> I know what that question means -- you mean, has anyone met the Old Hag or any other Villains that you haven't already met several times?  I hope you're able to meet someone other than the Evil Queen!
> 
> The fireworks are Halloween Screams at MHP.  I think they're Hallowishes at WDW (I just want to make sure that none of our WDW vets are expecting to see Hallowishes when they visit DLR)?



Yes!!!    Looking for anyone other than the Evil Queen, Captain Hook, Cruella...  I had been hoping to pop in tomorrow afternoon, but if the lines are too long, that won't work!

I did mean Halloween Screams...  Thanks!  I thought I was so smart remembering the name of the fireworks and they weren't even the correct ones!    I know they are fabulous, but I'm just wondering if the time would be better spent somewhere else while everyone is watching them.


----------



## Sherry E

smidgy said:


> is there anywhere I can find out the time of the halloween fireworks on friday oct 4?  we are arriving that afternoon. not doing the party, but thought we could catch some of the fireworks from our hotel (hojo) or the esplanade or downtown disney.  thanks!



*smidgy --*

Scroll up to the top of the previous page (168).  There is an MHP map (posted by perlster) with the Halloween Screams time listed on it (looks like it says 9:30 p.m.).  However, the cool part of the fireworks is the music and the special effects that can't really be seen from outside of Disneyland so you will be missing out on a lot.


----------



## figment_jii

pudinhd said:


> I know they are fabulous, but I'm just wondering if the time would be better spent somewhere else while everyone is watching them.



Personally, the fireworks are my favorite part of MHP.  Seeing Zero fly...and the effects.  I would not miss them if it could be helped.  I suppose you might see a slight decline in the lines for characters during the fireworks, but I generally think you aren't going to find everything suddenly empty.


----------



## Jenn1116

Sherry E said:


> You might be able to meet either Mickey and Minnie or Jack and Sally in the daytime (if you're in the park), so maybe that would eliminate the need to meet them at the actual party?



Facepalm  

 Thanks Sherry!


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> Personally, the fireworks are my favorite part of MHP.  Seeing Zero fly...and the effects.  I would not miss them if it could be helped.  I suppose you might see a slight decline in the lines for characters during the fireworks, but I generally think you aren't going to find everything suddenly empty.



Thanks!  That's what I was thinking, but wanted a second opinion.


----------



## rms123

Two questions:
1. Will they be handing out rider swaps during the party? It will be the only time my mom and brother will be in Disneyland so I'd like to get them on Indy and a couple others but we'll have my baby with us.

2. What should I expect for lines for non-holiday rides?  Specifically Peter Pan and Indy?  We are going Oct 11.


----------



## smidgy

Sherry E said:


> *smidgy --*
> 
> Scroll up to the top of the previous page (168).  There is an MHP map (posted by perlster) with the Halloween Screams time listed on it (looks like it says 9:30 p.m.).  However, the cool part of the fireworks is the music and the special effects that can't really be seen from outside of Disneyland so you will be missing out on a lot.



yes it does! 9:30 thanks!!!

I know it isn't the same.  we watched hallowwishes from the top of the world at Bay lake towers.  and the christmas party fireworks from the poly beach. also the regular wished from the poly beach.

nothing beats fireworks viewed from the front of the castle!!!

we aren't wasting a park tickets on a park that night.. we will probably be tired anyway from the flight.  I just thought we might catch a bit of the fireworks to get us in the mood.  (for disney!!  what did you think I meant?)

after 23 trips to WDW we will be going to DL for the first time!!!  meeting us with the THUMPERS!!!!


----------



## perlster

Character Greetings

Pose for a photo with some of your favorite Disney and Pixar Pals!

Phineas & Ferb
Innoventions, Tomorrowland

Friends from Aladdin
Aladdin's Oasis

Jack Skellington
French Market

Winnie the Pooh & Friends
Critter Country

Disney Pirate Pals
Pirate Wharf (Frontierland Dock)

Toy Story Pals
Big Thunder Ranch

Mickey & Minnie
Big Thunder Ranch

Disney Villains
Town Square, Main Street, U.S.A.

Disney Princesses
Fantasy Faire

Merida
Small World Mall

Star Wars Stormtroopers
Little Green Men Store Command




Trick-or-Treating
Trick-or-Tread in the ultimate Disney neighborhood.
Locations indicated on the map

Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade
8:30 p.m. & 10:30 p.m.
See favorite Disney Characters in a special Halloween cavalcade

Halloween Screams - A Villainous Surprise in the Skies Fireworks
Nightly: 9:30 p.m.
The night sky lights up high above the skies of Disneyland with a Halloween "spooktacular" hosted by Jack Skellington


Live Entertainment & Activities
Join in the fun of these exciting interactive areas, where you'll find Disney Characters, music, dancing, and more

Disney Villains
Town Square, Main Street, U.S.A.
Spooky arrivals throughtout the evening

Monsters U Dance Party
Tomorrowland Terrace
Featuring a monster scare-off with Mike and Sully
7:45, 8:45, 9:45, 10:45 p.m.

Cadaver Dans
Rivers of America
This ghoul quartet floats on a river of fog
7:45, 8:45, 9:45, 10:45 p.m.


----------



## OregonMinnie

We are arriving on the 30th and staying through the 5th. This is our fourth Oct. trip and we celebrate DD b-day on the 29th, and my b-day on the 1st. This year our friends and their DS who is the same age as DD(11) are coming too! Their son has never been to DL or been on a plane before, so we are excited to share this with their family. 

We are very sad about the BTMRR delay since it's our favorite ride, but we haven't seen Carsland, and will have fun no matter what. Maybe we will have to come back next year instead of two years 

On Halloween night we are going to the Pirate Adventure Dinner! We have done the Medievil Times Dinner and loved it, so we're hoping this will be just as fun! 

I hope everyone has a magical trip!


----------



## Jenn1116

Thank you Perlster!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Thanks Perlster!!!  Helps in some planning for tomorrow's party!!!! Can't wait to experience the party and Disneyland at Halloween plus have a mocha at the new Starbucks.


----------



## MontanaTroubl

I've searched a bit but can't find a number- roughly how many tickets are sold for the  Halloween parties?? We go tomorrow an just are curious about how crowded it will be. Thanks!


----------



## dnamertz

perlster said:


> Character Greetings
> 
> Pose for a photo with some of your favorite Disney and Pixar Pals!
> 
> Phineas & Ferb
> Innoventions, Tomorrowland
> 
> Friends from Aladdin
> Aladdin's Oasis
> 
> Jack Skellington
> French Market
> 
> Winnie the Pooh & Friends
> Critter Country
> 
> Disney Pirate Pals
> Pirate Wharf (Frontierland Dock)
> 
> Toy Story Pals
> Big Thunder Ranch
> 
> Mickey & Minnie
> Big Thunder Ranch
> 
> Disney Villains
> Town Square, Main Street, U.S.A.
> 
> Disney Princesses
> Fantasy Faire
> 
> Merida
> Small World Mall
> 
> Star Wars Stormtroopers
> Little Green Men Store Command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trick-or-Treating
> Trick-or-Tread in the ultimate Disney neighborhood.
> Locations indicated on the map
> 
> Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade
> 8:30 p.m. & 10:30 p.m.
> See favorite Disney Characters in a special Halloween cavalcade
> 
> Halloween Screams - A Villainous Surprise in the Skies Fireworks
> Nightly: 9:30 p.m.
> The night sky lights up high above the skies of Disneyland with a Halloween "spooktacular" hosted by Jack Skellington
> 
> 
> Live Entertainment & Activities
> Join in the fun of these exciting interactive areas, where you'll find Disney Characters, music, dancing, and more
> 
> Disney Villains
> Town Square, Main Street, U.S.A.
> Spooky arrivals throughtout the evening
> 
> Monsters U Dance Party
> Tomorrowland Terrace
> Featuring a monster scare-off with Mike and Sully
> 7:45, 8:45, 9:45, 10:45 p.m.
> 
> Cadaver Dans
> Rivers of America
> This ghoul quartet floats on a river of fog
> 7:45, 8:45, 9:45, 10:45 p.m.



I don't see any mention of the ToonTown activities or a Dance Party in Frontierland.  I wonder if the Monsters U is the only dance party.


----------



## pangeles

There's no mention of a Rapunzel and Flynn m&g on the map guide. Will they be at the Fantasy Faire or in Rapunzel's room during the party? My gf and I will be going as Rapunzel and Flynn for the October 11 party, and getting a picture with them is our goal for the night! Thanks!


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Mickey and Minnie have been out and about every time I've gone to the ranch this week.  And if you can happen to get there during the week it's one of the least crowded places~ we've seen Chip and Dale, Goofy, Pluto, Jessie and Woody there with hardly any lines. I think with the Railroad closed and fenced people don't realize the awesome Halloween goings on there! Conjure a Villain has had steady lines and they were running it every 15 minutes on 9/26.


----------



## Sally_fan

smidgy said:


> is there anywhere I can find out the time of the halloween fireworks on friday oct 4?  we are arriving that afternoon. not doing the party, but thought we could catch some of the fireworks from our hotel (hojo) or the esplanade or downtown disney.  thanks!



We sat in the hot tub at the HoJo & watched some of Halloween Screams. Now, we have seen the show many times so I could visualize what was going on (& we sang the soundtrack as the show progressed) but it's really just a top of the show view from the hot tub. But I have to say...sitting with the people I love the most, relaxing with fireworks overhead...it was one of the best moments ever! 



pudinhd said:


> Thanks!  That's what I was thinking, but wanted a second opinion.



I agree 100%!! Halloween Screams is such an amazing show!!! We didn't find it any less busy during the show when we wandered off during the party last year. I'd highly recommend watching it if you haven't seen it before!


----------



## tdashgirl

Sally_fan said:


> it's really just a top of the show view from the hot tub. But I have to say...sitting with the people I love the most, relaxing with fireworks overhead...it was one of the best moments ever!


----------



## Nonsuch

I would like to know about ticket availability for MHP tonight.  It has been sold out online, but in previous years tickets have been available on the day of the event.  Tickets might be available at the ticket booths, or at the onsite hotels (for guests).  Any observations would be helpful, since I'm making plans for the sold out party next Friday (and I need tickets).


----------



## Sherry E

Nonsuch said:


> I would like to know about ticket availability for MHP tonight.  It has been sold out online, but in previous years tickets have been available on the day of the event.  Tickets might be available at the ticket booths, or at the onsite hotels (for guests).  Any observations would be helpful, since I'm making plans for the sold out party next Friday (and I need tickets).



Good question, *Nonsuch*!  

I hope someone posts and lets us know if they were aware of tickets being sold at the booths or to the guests at the hotels for the sold out events.  I'm curious to know this as well.  

In the past, sometimes there were tickets at the ticket booths and sometimes there were not, from what people have reported.  I actually wonder if there is less of a chance of tickets being available at the ticket booths now, because a certain number of them are sent to the hotels for the guests to buy on the day of the event.  Or, I wonder if the hotels send the tickets back to the ticket booths if the guests don't snap them all up.  I'm curious as to how it all works.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Nonsuch said:


> I would like to know about ticket availability for MHP tonight.  It has been sold out online, but in previous years tickets have been available on the day of the event.  Tickets might be available at the ticket booths, or at the onsite hotels (for guests).  Any observations would be helpful, since I'm making plans for the sold out party next Friday (and I need tickets).



The last two years in a row, we have bought* MHP* tickets, day of, at *City Hall*!

We had no intentions of attending the parties either year, and just decided last minute, to check into it.

I* don't know* if we were just lucky, or if they *do* keep a certain number of tickets available for last minute requests, but we were able to get them!

I *wouldn't count on* getting into the Party this way, but if you are there at the Resort, and decide to go, there's no harm in checking---you never know---they *might* be able/willing to accommodate you!

You could also try *calling the Resort(ASAP)* and asking directly, especially if you are looking for tickets for next week!

Good Luck, and let us know what happens!


----------



## aggie98

Looking forward to hearing about everyone's experiences tonight! Can't wait until I'm there Tuesday night!


----------



## perlster

Too late for tonight, but a little more info (courtesy of the "highly reliable source")

*Mickeys Costume Party Cavalcade routes*
8:30: its a small world to Town Square, 10:30: reverse


*Disney Villains*
Town Square, Main Street, U.S.A.
Weekdays: 6:45, 7:30, 8:15, 9:00, 9:45, 10:30
Friday: 7:45, 8:30, 9:15, 10:00, 10:45, 11:30


*Character Greetings*
The "pirate friends" turn out to be_ Captain Jack Sparrow_, _Peter Pa_n, _Wendy_, and _Captain Hook_
_Genie_ will appear with _Aladdin_ and _Jasmine_
Winnie the Pooh's friends are _Tigger_, _Rabbit_, and _Eeyore_


*Toontown Treat Pre-Party*
There's a new Toontown Treat Pre-Party from 6 p.m. - 8 p.m. on Friday night events, and 5 p.m. - 7 p.m. for all other events. The pre-party features early trick or treating for event guests and character meet & greets with _Mickey_,_ Minnie_, _Goofy_, _Pluto_, _Donald_, _Chip_, _Dale_, _Clarabelle Cow_ and _Roger Rabbit_.
Toontown will close to non-event guests two hours before scheduled park closing to clear the area, and will reopen at the times listed. Toontown will then close for the night after the pre-party.


*Trick or Treating*
There are 10 trick or treat locations / trails this year. New this year: each one will offer gluten- and sugar-free treats, but only at the first stop along each trail (the one built to look like a door).


----------



## heybets30

Too late for tonight, but they put up booths just inside frontierland where you could purchase a ticket for tonight. We got ghe heck out of dodge, and are currently awaiting out tot fastpasses instead!! 

On another note, why doesn't disney put up ropes at the entrances to dca for events like tonight? We were caught in 4 lines of about 50 people each, no crowd control, people fighting for a place to get in first. Never understood that. Took us 30 mins to get from Matterhorn to dl exit ... We were routed thru tomorrowland and all the trck or treaters. Took almost 30 mins to get into dca. 

Felt bad for the CMs, there were some VERY rude people, most cms were trying to be as polite as they could be.


----------



## dnamertz

perlster said:


> *Disney Villains*
> Town Square, Main Street, U.S.A.
> Weekdays: 6:45, 7:30, 8:15, 9:00, 9:45, 10:30
> Friday: 7:45, 8:30, 9:15, 10:00, 10:45, 11:30



What are the times for?  Is that when they rotate in new villains?


----------



## Sally_fan

dnamertz said:


> What are the times for?  Is that when they rotate in new villains?



I'd say yes. Last year they rotated out every 45 min (in a very entertaining way I might add!).


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Disliked it- would never do it again.  I thought it was insanely crowded. Lots of rude people~ the CM's were taking a beating.


----------



## twinspirit

It was nuts! SO many people coming and going, rope up everywhere made it very difficult to make your way around. There was no chance of watching the Costume parade. Couldn't get anywhere close. Having said all that, the kids had fun on the treat trails (we only did 3) and the costumes people were wearing were quite awesome. The fireworks were of course spectacular. We didnt attempt any rides. Could barely move from Main Street :s


----------



## tdashgirl

twinspirit said:


> It was nuts! SO many people coming and going, rope up everywhere made it very difficult to make your way around. There was no chance of watching the Costume parade. Couldn't get anywhere close. Having said all that, the kids had fun on the treat trails (we only did 3) and the costumes people were wearing were quite awesome. The fireworks were of course spectacular. We didnt attempt any rides. Could barely move from Main Street :s


Sorry, but it sounds like they are overselling this event now   In previous years I've never experienced a crazy crowded party.  As was posted above also, the event was "sold out" yet they were selling tickets in Frontierland.  No wonder it was so hectic.  Hmmmm, hoping this Friday's will be better, if not we will definitely rethink spending the extra money on party tickets in the future.  We'll just enjoy the Halloween decor and food on non-party nights.  I'll miss the trick or treating fun and wearing / seeing costumes but not if it means spending extra money on top of my AP to be crushed in a crowd.

Edited to say I wish they would bring back the old school way of doing the party when it was in DCA -- close down the park, empty out the regular guests, then reopen for party guests.  No more super pricey ticket with the "bonus" of being allowed into DL early ... personally that is not worth the $ since I'm an AP holder! And maybe would cut down the crowds to just the people who want the special ticketed event ... of course why would Disney do any of the above  Just wishful thinking


----------



## Rayes88

pangeles said:


> There's no mention of a Rapunzel and Flynn m&g on the map guide. Will they be at the Fantasy Faire or in Rapunzel's room during the party? My gf and I will be going as Rapunzel and Flynn for the October 11 party, and getting a picture with them is our goal for the night! Thanks!



My DH and I are also going as Rapunzel and Flynn but on the 23rd - anyone have any information on Flynn and Rapunzel Meet and Greets? 

Would be so bummed not to be able to get pictures with them!


----------



## DPickering

twinspirit said:


> It was nuts! SO many people coming and going, rope up everywhere made it very difficult to make your way around. There was no chance of watching the Costume parade. Couldn't get anywhere close. Having said all that, the kids had fun on the treat trails (we only did 3) and the costumes people were wearing were quite awesome. The fireworks were of course spectacular. We didnt attempt any rides. Could barely move from Main Street :s



Our son, 3, loved the treat trails at first but on the third he was done, wanted to leave and go on the submarines. So we did it twice because the line was so short. 

We actually ended up just avoiding Main Street and most of the Halloween content because of the crowds. Which was fine because we got on a lot of rides very quickly in a relatively short period of time.

And my son did see fireworks for the first time in his life, was spooked at first but liked it and did not want to leave.

So many staff telling us we could not walk  or stand or whatever in so many places. I was polite all the time but by the end was definitely fed up with that. And the Pirate Pals, my son's fave (he was dressed as Jake), were seemingly never there.

But overall a very fun night. A lot of firsts and we all left very happy.


----------



## tdhickey

Overall we had fun, but agree it was very crowded and the CM's had a horrible strategy for crowd management. For example, 10 of them would line up with the "MHP only" signs blocking off walkways while many wristbanded people wanted to get by. They also shuffled everyone through a tiny mainstreet roped off section. 

They told me to go through Frontierland to get from the hotdog refreshment stand to Jolly Holiday Bakery right next to it. Mainstreet was full of people standing, the pathyway to Jolly Holiday was empty...I was complainy!!!

Treat trails were nuts, no line control, super crowded and slow!

Ride lines were typical for a Friday, maybe slightly less.

Food service took longer than usual

Fireworks were spectacular, best part of the night!!!!

Not sure if I will reapeat.


----------



## DZNEE4US

perlster said:


> Too late for tonight, but a little more info (courtesy of the "highly reliable source")
> 
> *Mickeys Costume Party Cavalcade routes*
> 8:30: its a small world to Town Square, 10:30: reverse
> 
> 
> *Disney Villains*
> Town Square, Main Street, U.S.A.
> Weekdays: 6:45, 7:30, 8:15, 9:00, 9:45, 10:30
> Friday: 7:45, 8:30, 9:15, 10:00, 10:45, 11:30
> 
> 
> *Character Greetings*
> The "pirate friends" turn out to be_ Captain Jack Sparrow_, _Peter Pa_n, _Wendy_, and _Captain Hook_
> _Genie_ will appear with _Aladdin_ and _Jasmine_
> Winnie the Pooh's friends are _Tigger_, _Rabbit_, and _Eeyore_
> 
> 
> *Toontown Treat Pre-Party*
> There's a new Toontown Treat Pre-Party from 6 p.m. - 8 p.m. on Friday night events, and 5 p.m. - 7 p.m. for all other events. The pre-party features early trick or treating for event guests and character meet & greets with _Mickey_,_ Minnie_, _Goofy_, _Pluto_, _Donald_, _Chip_, _Dale_, _Clarabelle Cow_ and _Roger Rabbit_.
> Toontown will close to non-event guests two hours before scheduled park closing to clear the area, and will reopen at the times listed. Toontown will then close for the night after the pre-party.
> 
> 
> *Trick or Treating*
> There are 10 trick or treat locations / trails this year. New this year: each one will offer gluten- and sugar-free treats, but only at the first stop along each trail (the one built to look like a door).




I really hope these plans are true!!!  There are some unique characters listed.  I wonder if any of the characters who appear in the Toontown pre party are dressed in costumes.  
I can't wait for more party reports!!


----------



## Vala

Roger and Clarabelle werde definitely in Toontown, a friend sent me photos. He's also sent a photo of Mickey and Minnie in costume that seems slightly different to the park outfits, but I am waiting for his confirmation that this was from Toontown.


----------



## Kilala

If you guys can believe this at my local WalMart I saw this week Christmas decorations up. I think that is way too soon. It's two days before I go to WDW. 5 days before my first MNSSHP!!


----------



## DZNEE4US

Vala said:


> Roger and Clarabelle werde definitely in Toontown, a friend sent me photos. He's also sent a photo of Mickey and Minnie in costume that seems slightly different to the park outfits, but I am waiting for his confirmation that this was from Toontown.



WOW!  That sounds great!


----------



## pudinhd

We were at the party last night and I FINALLY MET MALEFICENT!!!!!   

We arrived around 2:00 and there was no line for the parking lot, got lucky with a good parking space, only about a tram-full of people waiting for the tram, no line at bag check , and no line to enter Disneyland...  Crazy!!

We went to the Conjure a Villain tent, almost walked right in for the Evil Queen, and then Captain Hook was next.  A CM told my husband the other villain was Cruella, so we left.

Went on Haunted Mansion Holiday twice and both of us saw the monkey bride for the first time!!!

We got our wristbands at 4:00 and then went to get dinner.  While looking at the map, there is no information about ToonTown on it.  Even the CMs at the in-park bracelet area didn't have any.  We went to the information booth at the HUB where we got a little help, but it would have been nice to know Clarabelle Cow and Roger Rabbit were there since we have never met them.

After watching the parade we went over to find a non-existent line for the villains.  I wouldn't suggest getting there at the opening of the party because there still wasn't a line and then the villains didn't come out on time.  Then they just had one character out for pictures.  It was the Queen of Hearts and then Cruella until the others arrived.  The first round was Cruella, Dr. Facilier, and Jafar.  The second round was MALEFICENT, Hades, and the Evil Queen.  I have no idea about the time between characters because they started out so late.

There was a cute little parade of villains between the switch.  Some of them would walk and 2 of them would ride in a horse-drawn carriage with music.  It was pretty cool.  When we got back to Town Square at the end of the night, the villains were at the top of the train station doing a little dance for a while.  The Cadaver Dans were there, too!  (BTW, the Cadaver Dans show is on a little barge that slowly floats along the edge of Rivers of America.  Way cool!!!)
*EDIT - It wasn't the Cadaver Dans at the train station - just 4 guys with candelabras.  They were also in the carriage procession.

The lines for the treat trails were very deceptive.  The first spot would be a short line and then the next spot would have a huge line.  We didn't make it to all of them, but my favorite was the Village Haus!  The busiest was along the Rivers of America.  The monorail treat trail starts down below and once you are up on the platform, there are 3 treat trails and you do each of them twice.  The meet & greet for Phineas and Ferb was in the middle of the Innoventions treat trail, you just got out of line to see them.

The fireworks were amazing and we were sitting almost at the rope, just behind one family.  The big, big, big bummer was that there was no "big ball" to use for the character faces.  There was a delay for technical difficulties and I guess that was it, because it never appeared.  If anyone posts a video of the upcoming party fireworks, please let me know, because I would really like to see it!

The princess meet & greet line is at the Royal Theatre, not in their hall, and the line will stop for the Cavalcade.  We saw Snow White, Cinderella, and Tiana.  I also saw Rapunzel, Pocahontas, and another princess earlier in the evening when we walked by.  The line for the StormTroopers was longer than Phineus & Ferb, which surprised me.  We did see Pooh in a bee costume, Tigger, and Rabbit!!!

I think that's it for now...  We left at midnight and are completely exhausted!  It was a fun event and I would do it again, even with the crowds, chaos, the missing villains, and the technical difficulties.  Hope this helps and that everyone has a fabulous time!!


----------



## Susie63

We had a blast! I didn't find the crowd control bad and the area around the fireworks really wasn't much different than any other night for the fireworks. We stood in behind a bench where the parade enters the hub and when those people left after the parade we grabbed that bench. We waited for the fireworks at 9:30 and they were awesome. You really need to be there early for the fireworks because they do have to keep walkways open for guests who are travelling through. 
The trick or treat trails were good. We emptied our little bags 3 times into a backpack and still had half a bag each when we decided that we had enough candy and poor DH's back was going to give out from carrying it all....poor guy. Longest line was at the monorail station. It was slow but all the switchbacks were great for costume viewing.
We did pictures during the day with Jack & Sally, Mickey & Minnie and we conjured up Captain Hook at the ranch. We were there at about 1pm and there was no wait for the games or the tent for the villains.
 We didn't do any rides except for POTC at 11:58. 
We were in full costume, had our armbands showing clearly and breezed right through as we entered. It may be different if you are not in costume.
Was it worth $150? Yes. Would I do it again? Yes. 
 It was my 50th birthday yesterday and I had the best party ever. Love the CM's at Disneyland.


----------



## Sherry E

perlster said:


> Too late for tonight, but a little more info (courtesy of the "highly reliable source")
> 
> *Mickeys Costume Party Cavalcade routes*
> 8:30: its a small world to Town Square, 10:30: reverse
> 
> 
> *Disney Villains*
> Town Square, Main Street, U.S.A.
> Weekdays: 6:45, 7:30, 8:15, 9:00, 9:45, 10:30
> Friday: 7:45, 8:30, 9:15, 10:00, 10:45, 11:30
> 
> 
> *Character Greetings*
> The "pirate friends" turn out to be_ Captain Jack Sparrow_, _Peter Pa_n, _Wendy_, and _Captain Hook_
> _Genie_ will appear with _Aladdin_ and _Jasmine_
> Winnie the Pooh's friends are _Tigger_, _Rabbit_, and _Eeyore_
> 
> 
> *Toontown Treat Pre-Party*
> There's a new Toontown Treat Pre-Party from 6 p.m. - 8 p.m. on Friday night events, and 5 p.m. - 7 p.m. for all other events. The pre-party features early trick or treating for event guests and character meet & greets with _Mickey_,_ Minnie_, _Goofy_, _Pluto_, _Donald_, _Chip_, _Dale_, _Clarabelle Cow_ and _Roger Rabbit_.
> Toontown will close to non-event guests two hours before scheduled park closing to clear the area, and will reopen at the times listed. Toontown will then close for the night after the pre-party.
> 
> 
> *Trick or Treating*
> There are 10 trick or treat locations / trails this year. New this year: each one will offer gluten- and sugar-free treats, but only at the first stop along each trail (the one built to look like a door).




Thanks for all of the great info about the MHP, *perlster*!  It is very useful and handy for everyone who is going to attend one of the remaining 12 MHPs.





tdashgirl said:


> Sorry, but it sounds like they are overselling this event now   In previous years I've never experienced a crazy crowded party.  As was posted above also, the event was "sold out" yet they were selling tickets in Frontierland.  No wonder it was so hectic.  Hmmmm, hoping this Friday's will be better, if not we will definitely rethink spending the extra money on party tickets in the future.  We'll just enjoy the Halloween decor and food on non-party nights.  I'll miss the trick or treating fun and wearing / seeing costumes but not if it means spending extra money on top of my AP to be crushed in a crowd.
> 
> Edited to say I wish they would bring back the old school way of doing the party when it was in DCA -- close down the park, empty out the regular guests, then reopen for party guests.  No more super pricey ticket with the "bonus" of being allowed into DL early ... personally that is not worth the $ since I'm an AP holder! And maybe would cut down the crowds to just the people who want the special ticketed event ... of course why would Disney do any of the above  Just wishful thinking



*Tania --*

I have to agree.  I liked the old way of doing it -- closing the park and clearing everyone out, and then letting all of the party guests enter the park at a certain time.  Also, while I enjoy the locations of the treat trails and treat stations around Disneyland, and I like the fog over the Rivers of America and in Frontierland, I really think there was more space to move around when the party was held in DCA.  At that point, I'm sure that fewer tickets were sold for each night.  

I even thought that the last MHP I went to in 2011 was too crowded.  I thought they oversold the tickets even then.  I can't imagine how many tickets they are selling now, as it sounds like the crowds are worse now than they were 2 years ago.  The problem is, it shouldn't seem like a regular night in the parks, crowd-wise.  It should seem like a less crowded park, with fewer people -- it should seem like a more exclusive event.





pudinhd said:


> We were at the party last night and I FINALLY MET MALEFICENT!!!!!
> 
> We arrived around 2:00 and there was no line for the parking lot, got lucky with a good parking space, only about a tram-full of people waiting for the tram, no line at bag check , and no line to enter Disneyland...  Crazy!!
> 
> We went to the Conjure a Villain tent, almost walked right in for the Evil Queen, and then Captain Hook was next.  A CM told my husband the other villain was Cruella, so we left.
> 
> Went on Haunted Mansion Holiday twice and both of us saw the monkey bride for the first time!!!
> 
> We got our wristbands at 4:00 and then went to get dinner.  While looking at the map, there is no information about ToonTown on it.  Even the CMs at the in-park bracelet area didn't have any.  We went to the information booth at the HUB where we got a little help, but it would have been nice to know Clarabelle Cow and Roger Rabbit were there since we have never met them.
> 
> After watching the parade we went over to find a non-existent line for the villains.  I wouldn't suggest getting there at the opening of the party because there still wasn't a line and then the villains didn't come out on time.  Then they just had one character out for pictures.  It was the Queen of Hearts and then Cruella until the others arrived.  The first round was Cruella, Dr. Facilier, and Jafar.  The second round was MALEFICENT, Hades, and the Evil Queen.  I have no idea about the time between characters because they started out so late.
> 
> There was a cute little parade of villains between the switch.  Some of them would walk and 2 of them would ride in a horse-drawn carriage with music.  It was pretty cool.  When we got back to Town Square at the end of the night, the villains were at the top of the train station doing a little dance for a while.  The Cadaver Dans were there, too!  (BTW, the Cadaver Dans show is on a little barge that slowly floats along the edge of Rivers of America.  Way cool!!!)
> 
> The lines for the treat trails were very deceptive.  The first spot would be a short line and then the next spot would have a huge line.  We didn't make it to all of them, but my favorite was the Village Haus!  The busiest was along the Rivers of America.  The monorail treat trail starts down below and once you are up on the platform, there are 3 treat trails and you do each of them twice.  The meet & greet for Phineas and Ferb was in the middle of the Innoventions treat trail, you just got out of line to see them.
> 
> The fireworks were amazing and we were sitting almost at the rope, just behind one family.  The big, big, big bummer was that there was no "big ball" to use for the character faces.  There was a delay for technical difficulties and I guess that was it, because it never appeared.  If anyone posts a video of the upcoming party fireworks, please let me know, because I would really like to see it!
> 
> The princess meet & greet line is at the Royal Theatre, not in their hall, and the line will stop for the Cavalcade.  We saw Snow White, Cinderella, and Tiana.  I also saw Rapunzel, Pocahontas, and another princess earlier in the evening when we walked by.  The line for the StormTroopers was longer than Phineus & Ferb, which surprised me.  We did see Pooh in a bee costume, Tigger, and Rabbit!!!
> 
> I think that's it for now...  We left at midnight and are completely exhausted!  It was a fun event and I would do it again, even with the crowds, chaos, the missing villains, and the technical difficulties.  Hope this helps and that everyone has a fabulous time!!



*pudinhd --*

The crystal ball was not working during Halloween Screams?  Yikes!  That's one of the highlights of the show!

I'm glad you finally got to meet Maleficent.

Yay!  You finally had your first Monkey Bride sighting!  So I am guessing that my instructions on where/how to look for her were good, since you found her.  Did you find her by sitting on the left side of the Buggy, or were you sitting on the right?





Susie63 said:


> We had a blast! I didn't find the crowd control bad and the area around the fireworks really wasn't much different than any other night for the fireworks. We stood in behind a bench where the parade enters the hub and when those people left after the parade we grabbed that bench. We waited for the fireworks at 9:30 and they were awesome. You really need to be there early for the fireworks because they do have to keep walkways open for guests who are travelling through.
> The trick or treat trails were good. We emptied our little bags 3 times into a backpack and still had half a bag each when we decided that we had enough candy and poor DH's back was going to give out from carrying it all....poor guy. Longest line was at the monorail station. It was slow but all the switchbacks were great for costume viewing.
> We did pictures during the day with Jack & Sally, Mickey & Minnie and we conjured up Captain Hook at the ranch. We were there at about 1pm and there was no wait for the games or the tent for the villains.
> We didn't do any rides except for POTC at 11:58.
> We were in full costume, had our armbands showing clearly and breezed right through as we entered. It may be different if you are not in costume.
> Was it worth $150? Yes. Would I do it again? Yes.
> It was my 50th birthday yesterday and I had the best party ever. Love the CM's at Disneyland.



Belated happy birthday, *Susie63*!  

I'm glad you had a great time!  It sounds like your first Halloween Time Disney trip was a big success.


​
*Keep the MHP reviews coming, everyone!  I am fascinated to read about everyone's experiences -- both positive and negative -- and their observations.  It definitely sounds like the party is getting more crowded from year to year, so despite the tickets "selling out" I think that Disney is selling even more tickets than they used to.

I will be especially interested to read some recaps of the second party after it happens, to see if it is as crowded as the first one apparently was.*

​


----------



## j2tyco

We are attending the Tuesday Oct 8th Mickey Halloween Party and one thing that has confused me is that on the Park Hours it does not list the fireworks show....is this because the Halloween Screams fireworks are only for the party goers or do those of us going to the party on on non weekend nights not get a fireworks show??


 I guess it makes since that the regular park hours would not list the Screams fireworks since it does not list any of the other party related events--but this has me confuzzled so just checking


Obviously no "regular fireworks show" but that is because we are getting to see the special Screams fireworks right??


----------



## dnamertz

Thanks everyone for sharing your experience at last night's party.

For those people who saw the fireworks last night, how early did you get a spot and how good was your view?  Same questions for the "parade".


----------



## Sherry E

j2tyco said:


> We are attending the Tuesday Oct 8th Mickey Halloween Party and one thing that has confused me is that on the Park Hours it does not list the fireworks show....is this because the Halloween Screams fireworks are only for the party goers or do those of us going to the party on on non weekend nights not get a fireworks show??
> 
> 
> I guess it makes since that the regular park hours would not list the Screams fireworks since it does not list any of the other party related events--but this has me confuzzled so just checking
> 
> 
> Obviously no "regular fireworks show" but that is because we are getting to see the special Screams fireworks right??




I think I'm confused by your question, but you will see Halloween Screams only at the Halloween party.  

Outside of the party, on Saturday and Sunday nights (as well as Columbus Day, I would imagine), there will be regular fireworks.  

I don't _think_ there will be any regular fireworks on any other nights because it is technically considered off-peak season.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi everyone,

I'm going through the thread looking for this year's Halloween themed popcorn bucket, but can someone post and save me some time?  What does it look like this year?  I'm trying to find out if it's like the one at WDW this yer, or the ghost that we've had in the past?

Also - great info and pictures, everyone.  Love the thread, Sherry   and great job on the added info, perlster.


----------



## j2tyco

Sherry E said:


> I think I'm confused by your question, but you will see Halloween Screams only at the Halloween party.
> 
> Outside of the party, on Saturday and Sunday nights (as well as Columbus Day, I would imagine), there will be regular fireworks.
> 
> I don't _think_ there will be any regular fireworks on any other nights because it is technically considered off-peak season.




Thats exactly what I was asking and you cleared it up for me....technically since we are going on Monday-Thur in October (off peak) there would be no fireworks but since we are also attending the Halloween party we WILL get fireworks on that Tuesday night...

YAY

Thanks!


----------



## we3peas

Kilala said:


> If you guys can believe this at my local WalMart I saw this week Christmas decorations up. I think that is way too soon. It's two days before I go to WDW. 5 days before my first MNSSHP!!



Ours were up on September 22. We are in Orlando. I did comment that it was way too soon for them. Give me a break. This is exactly why we don't do the Christmas crap anymore.


----------



## Sherry E

Mary Jo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm going through the thread looking for this year's Halloween themed popcorn bucket, but can someone post and save me some time?  What does it look like this year?  I'm trying to find out if it's like the one at WDW this yer, or the ghost that we've had in the past?
> 
> Also - great info and pictures, everyone.  Love the thread, Sherry   and great job on the added info, perlster.



*Mary Jo --*

I don't think anyone has posted any photos of the bucket in this thread as of yet.  I've heard that there was a new themed bucket (not the ghost from the past), but I haven't seen it (I didn't see it on 9/13 and so far, I have not seen it here).



j2tyco said:


> Thats exactly what I was asking and you cleared it up for me....technically since we are going on Monday-Thur in October (off peak) there would be no fireworks but since we are also attending the Halloween party we WILL get fireworks on that Tuesday night...
> 
> YAY
> 
> Thanks!




*j2tyco --*

Oh good!  I was hoping I gave the info that you were looking for.  Yes, correct -- you'll get the exclusive Halloween Screams fireworks if you attend the party on any night it takes place.  Otherwise, no fireworks of any kind outside of the party unless it's a Saturday, Sunday or Columbus Day.




we3peas said:


> Ours were up on September 22. We are in Orlando. I did comment that it was way too soon for them. Give me a break. This is exactly why we don't do the Christmas crap anymore.



*we3peas --*

It's probably also too soon to have Halloween decor or merchandise out in July or August, but it happens.  

I see Valentine's Day candy beginning to appear in December as well.  

Personally, I love the "Christmas crap"!  I think it's a magical, beautiful season, and I love extending the fun of it for as long as I possibly can, as long as it's not in Summer and is technically sometime after Autumn has begun (which was 9/22, so I guess that's why it suddenly popped up in your store then).  

I like extending the Halloween fun for as long as I can too, which is why I don't mind seeing signs of Fall or Halloween appear in mid-Summer.


----------



## alical04

We went last night for our first time experiencing MHP and we had a pretty great time!  We are local AP holder's and did not know what to expect.  While there were times it was crowded it did not feel too bad at other times.  I would guess that it is a different feeling during the weekday party which we plan on doing next year instead of a weekend!

We started off our day at DCA to get our daughter's face painted and ride some rides and then went into DL at 3:30pm and headed over to Frontierland to get our wrists bands.  That was an easy process.  We rode Pirates and then met up with our friends and had dinner.  After that we headed to Fantasyland to let the kids get in some rides before the party started.  The party started while we were on Casey Jr. and after that we hit up the 2 trick or treat stations in Fantasyland and both of them were walk ons.  Then we hit the station at Big Thunder Ranch and that was also a walk on.  The line for Mickey and Minnie was crazy and we did not attempt any character meet and greets all night.  Our focus was strictly on the trick or treating and the fireworks.  We hit up the station by winnie the pooh and that was walk on and then went down to the River and that was our longest wait but it was nice with all of the fog and being able to see the Cadaver Dans show on the river.

We headed to Main Street around 8:45 to get a spot for the fireworks.  The parade had just let out and a lot of people were leaving the area and they were not roping places off yet.  We ended up parking the strollers and ourselves behind a couple of benches with a view of the castle.  Unfortunately it was about 5 minutes prior to the start of the fireworks when we experienced a lot of rude people and people letting their children and themselves push them in front of others!  IMO if you want your children to see the fireworks/parades get there early and sit for them but don't push yourself in front of others to do that.  People were very rude and of course nobody would say anything to any of them.  The fireworks were awesome and then we hit up Haunted Mansion which was great and then went to more trick or treat stations.  Along the way to the small world station we ended up seeing the Cavalcade which worked out great and it was really cute!  We left around 11:30 and on our way out the Villians were at the train station doing a song and dance that was great and walked back to the parking lot, the tram waits were crazy as usual so we normally walk back.

In conclusion we found that a lot of people cleared out after the fireworks and things started to die down.  The waits for rides were great most of the night and while we did some rides our focus was on the trick or treating and the fireworks/parades.  People said that you need to choose your focus and they are correct, if you want to do character meets then stick with that as those are pretty long lines.  

One thing that I do want to note is that we walked away feeling really bad for the CM's that had to deal with all of the rude people.  I feel that this party is a way for people to get into Disneyland at a discounted price and it ends up bringing out people that would normally not be there and it shows.  We saw trash everywhere including an entire families McDonald's meal just dumped in the middle of the parking lot.  I literally saw adults and children just throwing their candy wrappers on the ground and the parents do not care.  It was really sad to see all of this and the behaviors of others are just disgusting!  But despite all of this we still had a really great first time and we are going to do it again next year but during the weekday instead!


----------



## dnamertz

How long are the character meet-n-greet waits during the last couple hours of the party?


----------



## Diszona

So, from reading the reports from people who went last night, it seems like the "event" type stuff (parade, fireworks, trick-or-treat) was very crowded while the ride lines were pretty short.  Is that correct?  We are going next Friday and while the kids do want to do some tick-or-treating and meet some characters, we will be spending a lot of time riding rides since it is our only time at DL this year.


----------



## Tasscrapper

Well, I bought tickets today for me and my friend to go on the 15th.  Hopefully it will be fun and we score lots of candy!  What time are you allowed to go pick the wristbands up at?  It sounds like it is very crowded getting people out when the actual party starts.  Is there a particular place that would be good to go hang out and try and miss the mass exodus?  We will be focusing on the trick or treating and I would like to see the little parade and the fireworks but front row seats won't be needed as we will be kid free  .   We aren't planning on meet and greets at all.


----------



## DharmaLou

Has anyone had the snickerdoodle/caramel/pumpkin dessert at Big Thunder BBQ? I gained 3 lbs looking at the photo on Facebook, but now I can't get it out of my mind!


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> It's probably also too soon to have Halloween decor or merchandise out in July or August, but it happens.
> 
> I see Valentine's Day candy beginning to appear in December as well.
> 
> Personally, I love the "Christmas crap"!  I think it's a magical, beautiful season, and I love extending the fun of it for as long as I possibly can, as long as it's not in Summer and is technically sometime after Autumn has begun (which was 9/22, so I guess that's why it suddenly popped up in your store then).
> 
> I like extending the Halloween fun for as long as I can too, which is why I don't mind seeing signs of Fall or Halloween appear in mid-Summer.



I agree! It amazes me how many people, even on just this thread, don't like seeing holiday stuff out. Yes, it's definitely early, but who cares? If seeing Christmas decor for sale in September is your biggest problem, then you have it pretty good. Lol *On another subject,* I went to my first pumpkin patch today with my fiancé and nieces. It was so much fun! I got scorched in the sun but it was worth it because my front porch looks awesome. I only wish trick-or-treaters would come up our loooonnnggg driveway so they could admire my handiwork... lol. We might be doing a Halloween-themed fair tomorrow, and then I'll be flying back to Spain with my girls on Monday and won't see them again until our Disney trip.   Here's hoping the time goes by, fast!! 


alical04 said:


> One thing that I do want to note is that we walked away feeling really bad for the CM's that had to deal with all of the rude people.  I feel that this party is a way for people to get into Disneyland at a discounted price and it ends up bringing out people that would normally not be there and it shows.  We saw trash everywhere including an entire families McDonald's meal just dumped in the middle of the parking lot.  I literally saw adults and children just throwing their candy wrappers on the ground and the parents do not care.  It was really sad to see all of this and the behaviors of others are just disgusting!  But despite all of this we still had a really great first time and we are going to do it again next year but during the weekday instead!


Ugh, people can be so annoying sometimes. When did manners go out of style?? Seriously!


----------



## DisneyLuver2013

Does anyone know what kind of candy they were passing out at the party last night?  Getting pretty excited!!!


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Can anyone tell me if the villains sign autograph books? My daughter is now at the age where she is collecting autographs and I would hate to be in an awkward situation with her if they do not. 

TIA 
Ysell


----------



## CrAzY4DL

[/URL][/IMG]

My friend went to the first party and posted this picture that her, her DH and their 2 very small kids collected. She said they focused more on the party stuff and less on the candy and this was a "light haul". Ended up with 10 gallon baggies worth.

I see mini Snickers, Twix, Reeses peanut butter cup, Heath bars, 3 Musketeers, Almond Joys, Whoppers, I *think* I see dark Milky Ways (or they might be PEANUT CHEWS which I've never heard of), and M&Ms.


----------



## dnamertz

CrAzY4DL said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> My friend went to the first party and posted this picture that her, her DH and their 2 very small kids collected. She said they focused more on the party stuff and less on the candy and this was a "light haul". Ended up with 10 gallon baggies worth.
> 
> I see mini Snickers, Twix, Reeses peanut butter cup, Heath bars, 3 Musketeers, Almond Joys, Whoppers, I *think* I see dark Milky Ways (or they might be PEANUT CHEWS which I've never heard of), and M&Ms.



Thankfully, I don't see any Tootsie Rolls.


----------



## CrAzY4DL

dnamertz said:
			
		

> Thankfully, I don't see any Tootsie Rolls.



Eww yes, thankfully!


----------



## edna mode

alical04 said:


> One thing that I do want to note is that we walked away feeling really bad for the CM's that had to deal with all of the rude people.  I feel that this party is a way for people to get into Disneyland at a discounted price and it ends up bringing out people that would normally not be there and it shows.  We saw trash everywhere including an entire families McDonald's meal just dumped in the middle of the parking lot.  I literally saw adults and children just throwing their candy wrappers on the ground and the parents do not care.  It was really sad to see all of this and the behaviors of others are just disgusting!  But despite all of this we still had a really great first time and we are going to do it again next year but during the weekday instead!



This reminds me of something Pete Werner says on the podcast show all the time. As local AP folks we have Pride Of Ownership out here! It is important to us to welcome people from all over the world and show off our beautiful park, but it is not OK to disrespect it. We do take it personally and it makes us sad.

I'm glad your family had a good time despite the other visitors.


----------



## pudinhd

CrAzY4DL said:


> My friend went to the first party and posted this picture that her, her DH and their 2 very small kids collected. She said they focused more on the party stuff and less on the candy and this was a "light haul". Ended up with 10 gallon baggies worth.
> 
> I see mini Snickers, Twix, Reeses peanut butter cup, Heath bars, 3 Musketeers, Almond Joys, Whoppers, I *think* I see dark Milky Ways (or they might be PEANUT CHEWS which I've never heard of), and M&Ms.



Yes, they are Peanut Chews.  I have never heard of them, either, but they sound yummy!



Tasscrapper said:


> Well, I bought tickets today for me and my friend to go on the 15th.  Hopefully it will be fun and we score lots of candy!  What time are you allowed to go pick the wristbands up at?  It sounds like it is very crowded getting people out when the actual party starts.  Is there a particular place that would be good to go hang out and try and miss the mass exodus?  We will be focusing on the trick or treating and I would like to see the little parade and the fireworks but front row seats won't be needed as we will be kid free  .   We aren't planning on meet and greets at all.



You are allowed into DL 3 hours before the party starts.  If you are already inside the park, you can pick up wristbands / map at the time people are allowed into the park with the party tickets.  There was a line to get them, but the CMs said there wouldn't be a line if you waited until about an hour before the party started.  The location was just inside of Frontierland right at where they do the pin trading.  The line was along the right side of the walkway (facing Frontierland) and wrapped around toward the castle.



Mary Jo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm going through the thread looking for this year's Halloween themed popcorn bucket, but can someone post and save me some time?  What does it look like this year?  I'm trying to find out if it's like the one at WDW this yer, or the ghost that we've had in the past?
> 
> Also - great info and pictures, everyone.  Love the thread, Sherry   and great job on the added info, perlster.



I didn't even think of taking a picture, but I think the popcorn bucket you are asking about is a Mickey shape with a top hat.  There is blue involved (someone described it as a wig), but it might be the face, too.  Maybe a way to describe it would be Mickey as a blue-ish ghost...  Not sure if this is helping...  Sorry!  I was told they were expecting them to be sold out before getting to the popcorn vendors confused3) but I saw them many, many places.  I just wasn't paying that close of attention.

I also saw different regular sized round popcorn buckets that were Halloween themed, but I don't think that is what you were asking about.



Sherry E said:


> *Tania --*
> 
> I have to agree.  I liked the old way of doing it -- closing the park and clearing everyone out, and then letting all of the party guests enter the park at a certain time.  Also, while I enjoy the locations of the treat trails and treat stations around Disneyland, and I like the fog over the Rivers of America and in Frontierland, I really think there was more space to move around when the party was held in DCA.  At that point, I'm sure that fewer tickets were sold for each night.
> 
> I even thought that the last MHP I went to in 2011 was too crowded.  I thought they oversold the tickets even then.  I can't imagine how many tickets they are selling now, as it sounds like the crowds are worse now than they were 2 years ago.  The problem is, it shouldn't seem like a regular night in the parks, crowd-wise.  It should seem like a less crowded park, with fewer people -- it should seem like a more exclusive event.
> 
> 
> *pudinhd --*
> 
> The crystal ball was not working during Halloween Screams?  Yikes!  That's one of the highlights of the show!
> 
> I'm glad you finally got to meet Maleficent.
> 
> Yay!  You finally had your first Monkey Bride sighting!  So I am guessing that my instructions on where/how to look for her were good, since you found her.  Did you find her by sitting on the left side of the Buggy, or were you sitting on the right?



I agree!!  I would like it much more if it seemed more exclusive!  We went to the Halloween parties at California Adventure 2 years in a row and it seemed so much more spread out!!  It really did feel special!

Crystal ball!  So much better than whatever wording I used!  

Thanks!!  I was so excited when I heard Maleficent was coming out in the next group and I just kept hoping people would take their time with the current villains!

Someone posted about their (husband?) seeing the Monkey Bride on the left side of the attic (last person to get in the buggy) and that was perfect!  Almost to the end, between a bunch of presents, and you just need to be sitting straight and looking to the side.  It's low to the ground, and about 7 feet away.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## ALittleBitWitchy

We are going to the party on Tuesday the 1st. My son is really into Toy Story and Jake and the Neverland Pirates right now (and Winnie the Pooh, always!). Where will these characters be during the party? 

*** I apologize if this question has already been asked.


----------



## OregonMinnie

I saw a picture of the Mickey popcorn bucket on Personal Disneyland Shopper's Facebook page. It is Mickey with blue hair, and maybe a blue cape? I'll try and find the picture.


----------



## figment_jii

pudinhd said:


> I didn't even think of taking a picture, but I think the popcorn bucket you are asking about is a Mickey shape with a top hat.



Yay!  It's supposed to be Mickey as the Top Hat Ghost (at least that's how they were described over on a WDW thread).  Do you happen to remember if they were out during the day or if they were only available during MHP?


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> I agree!!  I would like it much more if it seemed more exclusive!  We went to the Halloween parties at California Adventure 2 years in a row and it seemed so much more spread out!!  It really did feel special!
> 
> Crystal ball!  So much better than whatever wording I used!
> 
> Thanks!!  I was so excited when I heard Maleficent was coming out in the next group and I just kept hoping people would take their time with the current villains!
> 
> Someone posted about their (husband?) seeing the Monkey Bride on the left side of the attic (last person to get in the buggy) and that was perfect!  Almost to the end, between a bunch of presents, and you just need to be sitting straight and looking to the side.  It's low to the ground, and about 7 feet away.  Hope this helps!!



*pudinhd --*

I'm not sure whose husband saw the Monkey Bride (maybe someone on MousePlanet??), but I was saying in this thread (after you heard us talking about it on the Halloween podcast) that both times I saw her I was sitting on the left, looking out of the Buggy and back/behind it.  She is always kind of tucked away, behind things.  When I sat on the right side I did not see her.  But the Bride is not in the same place every year.  She moves around in the attic -- or, rather, the CMs move her.

In any case, I'm glad you finally saw her!


----------



## tdhickey

dnamertz said:


> Thankfully, I don't see any Tootsie Rolls.



no, replaced with nasty peeps


----------



## Tasscrapper

pudinhd said:


> You are allowed into DL 3 hours before the party starts.  If you are already inside the park, you can pick up wristbands / map at the time people are allowed into the park with the party tickets.  There was a line to get them, but the CMs said there wouldn't be a line if you waited until about an hour before the party started.  The location was just inside of Frontierland right at where they do the pin trading.  The line was along the right side of the walkway (facing Frontierland) and wrapped around toward the castle.



Thank you!  That is very helpful on where to go!


----------



## dnamertz

pudinhd said:


> I agree!!  I would like it much more if it seemed more exclusive!  We went to the Halloween parties at California Adventure 2 years in a row and it seemed so much more spread out!!  It really did feel special!



I have a feeling that each year the parties sell out, Disney will offer even more tickets for sale the next year and they'll keep increasing the number of tickets until it's no longer selling out.


----------



## adreamoldastime

My family and I had a wonderful time, due in part to spectacular timing. The longest we had to wait for any ride was 15 minutes, which was for Space Mountain, and at about 9:45 Haunted Mansion was walk on. Indiana Jones was walk on also and we had the entire car to ourselves. We only went down one Treat Trail, while waiting for the fireworks to begin but were unable to even get to Main Street to watch because of crowd levels. We went to the 10:30 parade and there were empty spots _everywhere_. We did not meet any of the special characters who were out and about because lines were horrendous. Very short wait for Fantasy Faire and Merida though. 

We never felt overcrowded while walking around partially because we never even entered the Main Street area for more than a minute until the parade started. The cast members all seemed a little frazzled and the parade started about five minutes late. Most of the other guests were either in line for treats or to meet one of the characters. I had fun and would definitely do it again in the future.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

adreamoldastime said:


> My family and I had a wonderful time, due in part to spectacular timing. The longest we had to wait for any ride was 15 minutes, which was for Space Mountain, and at about 9:45 Haunted Mansion was walk on. Indiana Jones was walk on also and we had the entire car to ourselves. We only went down one Treat Trail, while waiting for the fireworks to begin but were unable to even get to Main Street to watch because of crowd levels. We went to the 10:30 parade and there were empty spots _everywhere_. We did not meet any of the special characters who were out and about because lines were horrendous. Very short wait for Fantasy Faire and Merida though.
> 
> We never felt overcrowded while walking around partially because we never even entered the Main Street area for more than a minute until the parade started. The cast members all seemed a little frazzled and the parade started about five minutes late. Most of the other guests were either in line for treats or to meet one of the characters. I had fun and would definitely do it again in the future.



Hello and *WELCOME*!!!

Thanks for the report---some *great feedback*!

It's interesting to read the different opinions and experiences of those who attended on 9/27.

I'm glad you were able to take advantage of some short lines, and that you didn't feel overcrowded, just by staying away from Main Street.


----------



## Rayes88

Hi, has anyone been character hunting at the Halloween Party? I wanted an idea of the characters available as we are now in the process of creating an autograph book - thanks in advance!! x


----------



## DisneyNic

perlster said:


> Character Greetings
> 
> Pose for a photo with some of your favorite Disney and Pixar Pals!
> 
> Phineas & Ferb
> Innoventions, Tomorrowland
> 
> Friends from Aladdin
> Aladdin's Oasis
> 
> Jack Skellington
> French Market
> 
> Winnie the Pooh & Friends
> Critter Country
> 
> Disney Pirate Pals
> Pirate Wharf (Frontierland Dock)
> 
> Toy Story Pals
> Big Thunder Ranch
> 
> Mickey & Minnie
> Big Thunder Ranch
> 
> Disney Villains
> Town Square, Main Street, U.S.A.
> 
> Disney Princesses
> Fantasy Faire
> 
> Merida
> Small World Mall
> 
> Star Wars Stormtroopers
> Little Green Men Store Command





perlster said:


> Too late for tonight, but a little more info (courtesy of the "highly reliable source")
> 
> *Disney Villains*
> Town Square, Main Street, U.S.A.
> Weekdays: 6:45, 7:30, 8:15, 9:00, 9:45, 10:30
> Friday: 7:45, 8:30, 9:15, 10:00, 10:45, 11:30
> 
> 
> *Character Greetings*
> The "pirate friends" turn out to be_ Captain Jack Sparrow_, _Peter Pa_n, _Wendy_, and _Captain Hook_
> _Genie_ will appear with _Aladdin_ and _Jasmine_
> Winnie the Pooh's friends are _Tigger_, _Rabbit_, and _Eeyore_
> 
> 
> *Toontown Treat Pre-Party*
> There's a new Toontown Treat Pre-Party from 6 p.m. - 8 p.m. on Friday night events, and 5 p.m. - 7 p.m. for all other events. The pre-party features early trick or treating for event guests and character meet & greets with _Mickey_,_ Minnie_, _Goofy_, _Pluto_, _Donald_, _Chip_, _Dale_, _Clarabelle Cow_ and _Roger Rabbit_.
> Toontown will close to non-event guests two hours before scheduled park closing to clear the area, and will reopen at the times listed. Toontown will then close for the night after the pre-party.





Rayes88 said:


> Hi, has anyone been character hunting at the Halloween Party? I wanted an idea of the characters available as we are now in the process of creating an autograph book - thanks in advance!! x



This is what has been posted so far.  It might at least give you a start.  Hopefully, more party attendants will come along with info for you!


----------



## dddarrington

I've scrolled through the last several pages of this thread and I haven't been able to find a map for the party.  I did find one link on another thread but the image is so small you can't read it and if you enlarge it, it's blurry.  I'm hoping I've just missed it, but if not, can someone who has attended scan a map for the rest of us?  

Can't wait, we leave a week from today!


----------



## isisisme

I am curious if they are song the Mad T Party on party nights this year? I seen to remember them doing ElecTRONica and Mad T Party in previous years on party nights? 
Yes, it's a selfish question because I want to see the Halloween vibe but we are not arriving until Oct 30th. We are going to the party on Halloween/our anniversary, so the 30th we will be ushered to DCA with the rest of the non-party guests. 
I am okay either way and intend to have a blast, but I am curious. 
(Sorry for the ramble, I have not had my coffee yet today)


----------



## MsMinne

We loved it! We all got dressed up and  Had a great time but it was a long night. We would have stayed out longer but my children were really tired. 





DisneyLuver2013 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of candy they were passing out at the party last night?  Getting pretty excited!!!



I have it all out in front of me 

m & m plain and peanut
Kit Kats
Crunch 
Butterfinger
Crunch crisp
Snickers
Hershey's cookies n creme
3 musketeers
Milky Way
Hershey's milk choc
Peanut chews
Twix
Reece's peanut cups
Almond j
Whoopers
Werthers original 
Heath bars
Organic clif kid bars
Bug bites crackers
Freeze dried apple
Cheez it
Mini carrots 
Peeps soft marshmallow candy - orange and green coloured ghosts (I think that's what they are)

Now where to pack it?


----------



## figment_jii

isisisme said:


> I am curious if they are song the Mad T Party on party nights this year? I seen to remember them doing ElecTRONica and Mad T Party in previous years on party nights? Yes, it's a selfish question because I want to see the Halloween vibe but we are not arriving until Oct 30th. We are going to the party on Halloween/our anniversary, so the 30th we will be ushered to DCA with the rest of the non-party guests.



If you don't have a MHP ticket, you'll be asked to leave DL at 6:00 pm (when the party starts).  They won't usher you to DCA, but you'll be allowed to enter DCA if you have a valid park hopper ticket.  Based on reports from Friday, things were a zoo during the transition period, but hopefully things will be smoothed out by the time you go.

DCA is listed as opening until 8:00 pm on 10/30.  Based on the schedule, Mad T is not listed to run (I think they usually only run on weekends during the "off-season"). 
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/accessible-calendar/daily/20131030/



dddarrington said:


> I've scrolled through the last several pages of this thread and I haven't been able to find a map for the party.



Another poster, *perlster* posted one earlier on this thread.  I don't think anyone has posted another from the party on Friday.
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49663502&postcount=2499



MsMinne said:


> Now where to pack it?



 Inside the tummy?


----------



## pudinhd

Here is the Mickey popcorn bucket...

http://www.mousewait.com/disneyland...-They're-here-The-blue-Haunted-Mansion-Mickey


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> Yay!  It's supposed to be Mickey as the Top Hat Ghost (at least that's how they were described over on a WDW thread).  Do you happen to remember if they were out during the day or if they were only available during MHP?



I am almost 100% positive that I saw the bucket almost as soon as we walked into the park around 2:15.  I feel like I saw it everywhere, but the first spot was at the popcorn cart in the HUB by City Hall.



Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> I'm not sure whose husband saw the Monkey Bride (maybe someone on MousePlanet??), but I was saying in this thread (after you heard us talking about it on the Halloween podcast) that both times I saw her I was sitting on the left, looking out of the Buggy and back/behind it.  She is always kind of tucked away, behind things.  When I sat on the right side I did not see her.  But the Bride is not in the same place every year.  She moves around in the attic -- or, rather, the CMs move her.
> 
> In any case, I'm glad you finally saw her!



I have no idea about the husband...    I was trying to give credit to someone that I thought posted about it, but I could be completely confused!!!  I did listen to the podcast, too.  I am so glad to know about her and I can't wait to search for her in the future!!  Thanks for the info!!



Tasscrapper said:


> Thank you!  That is very helpful on where to go!



My pleasure!!!  The CMs put tape out for a line around 3:30 and a line formed super quick!



ALittleBitWitchy said:


> We are going to the party on Tuesday the 1st. My son is really into Toy Story and Jake and the Neverland Pirates right now (and Winnie the Pooh, always!). Where will these characters be during the party?
> 
> *** I apologize if this question has already been asked.



I didn't look for the Pirates, but I don't think Jake was there.  I think Peter Pan (& friends?) switched out with Jack Sparrow by the Mark Twain / Columbia dock.  Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, and Rabbit were meeting in Critter Country.  I also didn't go to the Big Thunder Ranch area, but I think Woody & Jessie are there.


----------



## Willowlynn

DH, DS (6), DD(12) and I are attending the MHP in 2 days.  Leaving AZ tomorrow late afternoon/early evening to drive over to CA.  Relaxing morning at the hotel and then MHP in the afternoon/evening.    First time going to MHP and 10th time to Disneyland Resort.   MHP is on my bucket list and the family decided I get to cross it off this year.  So excited - anything we just have to see?

Anyone else going Oct 1st?


----------



## chall94509

Myself and DH are attending on the 1st as well!!  So excited.  This is our first time attending the party.  Can't wait.  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## pudinhd

dddarrington said:


> I've scrolled through the last several pages of this thread and I haven't been able to find a map for the party.  I did find one link on another thread but the image is so small you can't read it and if you enlarge it, it's blurry.  I'm hoping I've just missed it, but if not, can someone who has attended scan a map for the rest of us?
> 
> Can't wait, we leave a week from today!



Here are some photos that I hope will help...


----------



## PixiDustDears

I'm so excited looking at all of these pictures.  I just ordered our photo pass + and made brunch reservations at Goofy's.  I think I'm most interested in the toon town activities.  Toon town has always been left out so I'm curious to see what they do with it.  Dh is looking forward to having the kids meet Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Vala

pudinhd said:


> I also saw Rapunzel, Pocahontas, and another princess earlier in the evening when we walked by.



Sorry if I sound like a mad fan, but I haven't seen Pocahontas in quite a while. 

I am reading this right and she was out for the party at Fantasy Faire? Or did you see her somewhere else?


----------



## abent

I would love to see pictures of the popcorn buckets, refillable mugs and the bags that you get for the MHP, if anyone has any!


----------



## pudinhd

Vala said:


> Sorry if I sound like a mad fan, but I haven't seen Pocahontas in quite a while.
> 
> I am reading this right and she was out for the party at Fantasy Faire? Or did you see her somewhere else?



Yes, it was during the party.  It was at the theatre at the Fantasy Faire - not in the meeting hall.


----------



## sammatt

Can anyone confirm that Hades was doing meet n greets? He is a high priority on my list!


----------



## pudinhd

sammatt said:


> Can anyone confirm that Hades was doing meet n greets? He is a high priority on my list!



Yes!  He was there in the second group with the Evil Queen and Maleficent!!


----------



## sammatt

pudinhd said:


> Yes!  He was there in the second group with the Evil Queen and Maleficent!!



Woohoo! Thanks!
Also, does anyone know what Pooh and friends were dressed as, or have a pic? I'm trying to determine if I've already met them in their Halloween outfits.

I'd love to see more character pics in general!


----------



## dddarrington

Thank you for posting pictures and links to the map.  Nothing I can print out, but atleast I can plan ahead with them.  Thank you very much!  Can't wait.  Just showed my DGS and he's already planning how much candy he will get.  I showed him the picture that was posted a few pages back and his eyes just got HUGE!  It was great!

Thanks again.


----------



## pudinhd

sammatt said:


> Woohoo! Thanks!
> Also, does anyone know what Pooh and friends were dressed as, or have a pic? I'm trying to determine if I've already met them in their Halloween outfits.
> 
> I'd love to see more character pics in general!



Rabbit and Tigger were not in costume.  Pooh was dressed as a bee.


----------



## ahsquared

PixiDustDears said:


> I'm so excited looking at all of these pictures.  I just ordered our photo pass + and made brunch reservations at Goofy's.  I think I'm most interested in the toon town activities.  Toon town has always been left out so I'm curious to see what they do with it.  Dh is looking forward to having the kids meet Roger Rabbit.



They mainly used it (I felt) as a place to keep all the party goers while they flushed the park of everyone else. It was a good place to meet mickey and Minnie though since their line in the main area was HUGE.


----------



## Kilala

The 18th is sold out now. I'm leaving in the morning for WDW. I will take alot of pictures for everyone of the Halloween happiness


----------



## Alohagirl73

My family and I went to the party on Friday night and had a BLAST!!!

We arrived at Disneyland about 5:30 and got in the wrong line.  There was a line for the party and those who were regular attendees.

Once we got into the park after checking in and receivng our bag, I dragged DH and DD 2 to the new Starbucks.  It was very busy on Main Street and in front of Starbucks but not so busy inside.  We were able to find a table, and I could enjoy my drink.  After I was done, we headed for Critter Country.  At Rivers of America they were taping things off and trying to do crowd control.  We got in line and waited to see Tigger, Rabbit, and Pooh in his bee costume.  It was a little after 7 when the characters reappeared.  We did do a treat trail by there. After the first station we went on the Winnie the Pooh ride.  Normally this ride is my DD favorite.  She wasn't having the rides this day and just wanted to get candy!  

We went to the last two stations in Critter Country.  DD just loved them putting the candy into her bag. As we headed back to Rivers of America, it was even more crowded.  We got into line for that treat station.  We waited the longest at this one.  It took awhile to wind around.  However, Cadaver Dans started on a slow barge.  It was fun and DD danced a bit as she waited patiently.  We went through all the stops and picked our stroller back up where we had parked it.  Put DD in it as she was getting tired and did the treat trial in Golden Horse Shoes and in Frontierland by the shooting expo.  There they had Donald and Chip and Dale dressed up.  Again DD LOVED getting the candy in her bag but now was taking it out and putting it on her stroller.  (She doesn't get to eat candy!!)  The CMs were so nice and friendly and sweet with her.


We went to Big Thunder Ranch.  Mickey and Minnie were there but the line to take a picture with them was long.  We did the treat trail in the Ranch where there was no one in line to take a picture with Jessie form Toy Story.  In line for candy DD fell asleep, but the CMs still put some candy in her bag for her. 

My DH and I headed toward Small World where we sat for a bit before deciding it was time to get a seat for the fireworks. We had to weave all the way through Tomorrowland.   The crowds didn't seem to be too bad.  We ended up sitting at Jolly Holiday which did have a long line to get a quick bite to eat.  Fireworks started late due to some issues.  I did appreciate that they announced it.  They were great.  I couldn't see the castle with everything going on but DH had left and found a spot where he could.  This was a highlight for him.  

We waited a bit for after the crowd to disperse and meandered our way to Tomorrowland and the dance party as DD had woken up from the fireworks.  We watched a bit of the dance party which would have been so much to participate in if we had been there earlier.  SM was only about 20 minute wait.  We did the treat trail there and decided since it was after 10:30 we better head back.  The crowds were very light at this time.  We did two more treat trails on Main Street.  Saw where the villains were but didn't have any interest in Jafar and Cruella and ended up leaving after 11.

We would definitely do this again.  My DH thought he would only last until 9.  He really enjoyed himself as did I.  DD had a great time.  She is still talking about it today!  The candy was great.  Snickers, Hershey, Milky Way, Kit Kat,and no tootsie rolls.  There were also carrots, gold fish, fruit crisps, chips, and cheez its.  More than just candy!

The costumes were terrific and very imaginative.  CMs did an awesome job in our opinion.


----------



## OregonMinnie

abent said:


> I would love to see pictures of the popcorn buckets, refillable mugs and the bags that you get for the MHP, if anyone has any!



I tried to post the link, but it didn't work. If you go to the Facebook page for Personal Disneyland Shopper, she has pictures of all of those things. You will have to scroll down and look for pictures, but she has them all there!


----------



## Vala

pudinhd said:


> Yes, it was during the party.  It was at the theatre at the Fantasy Faire - not in the meeting hall.



Thank you. Now that will definitely be one of my first stops. I haven't seen her in three or four years.



Alohagirl73 said:


> Put DD in it as she was getting tired and did the treat trial in Golden Horse Shoes and in Frontierland by the shooting expo.  There they had Donald and Chip and Dale dressed up.



Oh that's great. A friend of mine was so looking forward to the party and she adores Chip and Dale. She'll probably park herself at the Shooting Expo then.


----------



## crystal1313

Ok, silly question here......we have tickets for the 11th.  Not planning on going into the parks until we can, at 4PM.  Where do we line up?  Are there separate lines for party guests?  And do we get a ticket and a wrist band?  Or just a wrist band?  TIA!


----------



## Amommy21

Y'all are making me nervous!  We were at the One More Day 24 hour party and it was miserable. It was so overcrowded. Cast Members had totally lost control.

Is our Halloween Party going to feel like that?

We are used to going off season (when there was an off season) and having our run of the parks. I guess coming from that perspective that's why all this talk about choosing one thing to focus on etc. reminds me of Christmas. We have been during busy times as well, Christmas for instance 3 times, a spring school holiday once.

But the last two times we did fall the parks weren't really busy and I think it was way before they even did DCA trick or treating. We did DL in 2003 just days before Halloween and it was so fun.

We have also been there in September, after school starts for the opening of Halloween a couple years ago.

So here are things I care about based on your reviews:

Gingerbread Zombie cookie - are these like the candy canes and run out in 15 minutes. 

     Are they available all weekend or just during our Halloween Party?  Do we have to head straight there?

Characters - Jack Sparrow, Jack Skellington, Star Wars, Minnie and Mickey in Halloween costumes. 

     Will Minnie and Mickey available in costume all weekend?  In the past we have seen them in the hub.   What Jack Sparrow?  DS will be dressed as a pirate at the party, so of course that would be a great photo op.  Are there lines to meet star wars characters or are they just wandering around (which means it's hit or miss).

Decorations, people, some rides

Fireworks, of course

We will probably eat an early dinner before the party so we don't waste party hours.  Blue Bayou in the late afternoon.

What would your recommendations or what mock "touring plan" would you give us?

In other news our costumes have all arrived.  I ordered this Minnie apron and am wearing it with cuffed capris jeans, a mickey headband and black shoes.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/163975490/apron-womens-aprons-retro-costume-apron?ref=shop_home_active

and for DS and old Disney Captain Jack costume like this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Stor...V_Movie_Character_Toys_US&hash=item53e954ef63

DH will go as Indy (his usual)

This is a surprise trip for my DS's birthday so I'm working on the details of the surprise reveal now. I just keep checking in here and end up feeling like maybe this was a mistake.


----------



## adreamoldastime

Amommy21 said:


> What Jack Sparrow?  DS will be dressed as a pirate at the party, so of course that would be a great photo op.  Are there lines to meet star wars characters or are they just wandering around (which means it's hit or miss).



Jack Sparrow will be in front of Rivers of America, in Frontierland. The lines for the "Pirate Pals" didn't seem oh so ridiculous. Long, but not terribly so. Jack Sparrow switched with Peter Pan, Wendy, and Captain Hook.

There is a line for the Star Wars characters. When we were there it was Darth Vader for majority of the party with the Stormtroopers popping in and out. The line was very long for the Star Wars characters two out of the three times we went into Tomorrowland.

I hope your son gets to meet Jack Sparrow, what an adorable photo that'd be!


----------



## dnamertz

adreamoldastime said:


> There is a line for the Star Wars characters. When we were there it was Darth Vader for majority of the party with the Stormtroopers popping in and out. The line was very long for the Star Wars characters two out of the three times we went into Tomorrowland.



When you say the line is long, how long?  For anyone who waited in any of the character lines during the MHP, how long did you have to wait?  Since it's only a 5 hour party, I want to have an idea how much of it would be spent in line if we want to meet any characters.  By the way, the characters we'd have possible interest in meeting are Star Wars, Toy Story, Winnie the Pooh (maybe), and Villains.


----------



## Alohagirl73

For Winnie the Pooh and Friends we waited less than 15 mins. We were in line before the party. There were about 10 people back in line. 

We saw Jesse at the ranch and there was no one waiting for her. This was about 8:30ish. We had passed Mickey and Minnie which looked long but don't know the time. 

Hope this helps!! Enjoy your party


----------



## wanderinaussie

I can't believe it's Oct. already (well in Aust. anyway). There have been some great reviews of this years parties however varied the responses to the experiences have been 

One quick question though. What is the likely hood of going on the Tea Cups at the party on Halloween night. It is always a busy ride and it sounds as though this years part crowds are at a record high. Should I head straight for the tea cups when we're allowed to enter on halloween night or should i wait until a later part of the evening? The tea cups are our 1 must do ride, the others i will judge when i get there


----------



## Cheshirecatty

wanderinaussie said:


> I can't believe it's Oct. already (well in Aust. anyway). There have been some great reviews of this years parties however varied the responses to the experiences have been
> 
> One quick question though. What is the likely hood of going on the Tea Cups at the party on Halloween night. It is always a busy ride and it sounds as though this years part crowds are at a record high. Should I head straight for the tea cups when we're allowed to enter on halloween night or should i wait until a later part of the evening? The tea cups are our 1 must do ride, the others i will judge when i get there



I don't think you will have a problem getting on the Tea Cups at all.  *Yes*, there *will be* a line, but throughout the night, the line will ebb and flow, so just keep an eye on it.

If it is *number one* on your list, however, head there first, check it out, and if possible, get on and ride!


----------



## PHXscuba

Amommy21 said:


> Y'all are making me nervous!  We were at the One More Day 24 hour party and it was miserable. It was so overcrowded. Cast Members had totally lost control.
> 
> Is our Halloween Party going to feel like that?
> 
> We are used to going off season (when there was an off season) and having our run of the parks. I guess coming from that perspective that's why all this talk about choosing one thing to focus on etc. reminds me of Christmas. We have been during busy times as well, Christmas for instance 3 times, a spring school holiday once.
> 
> But the last two times we did fall the parks weren't really busy and I think it was way before they even did DCA trick or treating. We did DL in 2003 just days before Halloween and it was so fun.
> 
> We have also been there in September, after school starts for the opening of Halloween a couple years ago.
> 
> So here are things I care about based on your reviews:
> 
> Gingerbread Zombie cookie - are these like the candy canes and run out in 15 minutes.
> 
> Are they available all weekend or just during our Halloween Party?  Do we have to head straight there?
> 
> Characters - Jack Sparrow, Jack Skellington, Star Wars, Minnie and Mickey in Halloween costumes.
> 
> Will Minnie and Mickey available in costume all weekend?  In the past we have seen them in the hub.   What Jack Sparrow?  DS will be dressed as a pirate at the party, so of course that would be a great photo op.  Are there lines to meet star wars characters or are they just wandering around (which means it's hit or miss).
> 
> Decorations, people, some rides
> 
> Fireworks, of course
> 
> We will probably eat an early dinner before the party so we don't waste party hours.  Blue Bayou in the late afternoon.
> 
> What would your recommendations or what mock "touring plan" would you give us?
> 
> In other news our costumes have all arrived.  I ordered this Minnie apron and am wearing it with cuffed capris jeans, a mickey headband and black shoes.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/163975490/apron-womens-aprons-retro-costume-apron?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> and for DS and old Disney Captain Jack costume like this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Stor...V_Movie_Character_Toys_US&hash=item53e954ef63
> 
> DH will go as Indy (his usual)
> 
> This is a surprise trip for my DS's birthday so I'm working on the details of the surprise reveal now. I just keep checking in here and end up feeling like maybe this was a mistake.



I can only comment on the gingerbread zombies. They were listed as a "Limited Time Magic" and I found them (a week after the Villains event) at the Harbour Gallery in front of the Haunted Mansion. Not sure if they are keeping them/making more through the season but they were obviously not exclusive to the Halloween Party. They were good and soft.

PHXscuba


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Amommy21 said:


> Y'all are making me nervous!  We were at the One More Day 24 hour party and it was miserable. It was so overcrowded. Cast Members had totally lost control.
> 
> Is our Halloween Party going to feel like that?
> 
> We are used to going off season (when there was an off season) and having our run of the parks. I guess coming from that perspective that's why all this talk about choosing one thing to focus on etc. reminds me of Christmas. We have been during busy times as well, Christmas for instance 3 times, a spring school holiday once.
> 
> But the last two times we did fall the parks weren't really busy and I think it was way before they even did DCA trick or treating. We did DL in 2003 just days before Halloween and it was so fun.
> 
> We have also been there in September, after school starts for the opening of Halloween a couple years ago.
> 
> So here are things I care about based on your reviews:
> 
> Gingerbread Zombie cookie - are these like the candy canes and run out in 15 minutes.
> 
> Are they available all weekend or just during our Halloween Party?  Do we have to head straight there?
> 
> Characters - Jack Sparrow, Jack Skellington, Star Wars, Minnie and Mickey in Halloween costumes.
> 
> Will Minnie and Mickey available in costume all weekend?  In the past we have seen them in the hub.   What Jack Sparrow?  DS will be dressed as a pirate at the party, so of course that would be a great photo op.  Are there lines to meet star wars characters or are they just wandering around (which means it's hit or miss).
> 
> Decorations, people, some rides
> 
> Fireworks, of course


 

Last Saturday we met Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween costume during the Halloween carnival in Big Thunder Ranch, we also met Donald, Chip & Dale and Pluto in costume. Jessie and Woody were also out across from the petting zoo, with minimal wait. A cute little ghost was also floating around. There is also a Conjure Up a Villain in this area.  While were there this area did not open till 10:30AM, park open was at 8AM. People began lining up around 10:15. 

We met Jack Sparrow on Saturday too over at Pirates Liar, but I am unsure if this was just part of the LTM for Pirate Week.  

My daughter dressed in full pirate costume on Saturday just for fun, so if your son wants to dress as Jack on Saturday too for more photo ops I say go for it


----------



## dnamertz

Alohagirl73 said:


> For Winnie the Pooh and Friends we waited less than 15 mins. We were in line before the party. There were about 10 people back in line.
> 
> We saw Jesse at the ranch and there was no one waiting for her. This was about 8:30ish. We had passed Mickey and Minnie which looked long but don't know the time.
> 
> Hope this helps!! Enjoy your party



Since we'll be in the park prior to the party starting, I think we'll get in one of the character lines before the party starts so we don't spend precious party time in line.  Probably not the villain line though, since it sounds like that area of the park will be packed at that time.  Would the Big Thunder Ranch or TomorrowLand likely be crowded when the party starts?  Maybe we'll start lined up for the Star Wars or Toy Story characters.


----------



## adreamoldastime

dnamertz said:


> When you say the line is long, how long?  For anyone who waited in any of the character lines during the MHP, how long did you have to wait?  Since it's only a 5 hour party, I want to have an idea how much of it would be spent in line if we want to meet any characters.  By the way, the characters we'd have possible interest in meeting are Star Wars, Toy Story, Winnie the Pooh (maybe), and Villains.



Well, I'm sorry to say that I can't give you an exact time estimate but I saw several of the same people in line before we got onto Space Mountain and after we got off Star Tours, so about a hour. I think if you got there before the party you'd be able to meet the Star Wars characters fairly quickly. I know for the thirty minutes before the party a line was forming rapidly for Jack Skellington, to the point where it was only 6:55 and the line was thirty minutes long.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Amommy21*....

The Halloween Party will be *nothing like* the "One More Disney Day" event--not even close!

We were *at* that event, and we've done several Halloween Parties, and can't even compare the two.

The Halloween Party *will *be busy, even crowded, but it will not be miserable(in my opinion,* unless* you go in with your expectations too high!)

Throughout the night, the *crowds will change and shift*, people will come and go, so there *will be times* when attraction lines are lower, and easier to be in. Lines for candy stations *are* long, but usually move quickly--especially the ones toward the back of the Park.

Just because a party is "sold out", doesn't mean it will be wall to wall people *everywhere*.  Yes, Main Street is very crowded and busy(and a few other places), but other parts of the Park are less so, and you *can* find places to relax and enjoy.

Go in *prepared* for heavy crowds, but take a good attitude, and don't *expect* everything to be perfect(it won't be), be willing to be flexible, and look for the good.  If you do this, I think you *might *just have a *fabulous* time--we certainly do!


----------



## figment_jii

Cheshirecatty said:


> Just because a party is "sold out", doesn't mean it will be wall to wall people *everywhere*.  Yes, Main Street is very crowded and busy(and a few other places), but other parts of the Park are less so, and you *can* find places to relax and enjoy.



I completely agree!  I've been to sold out parties in the past and while there are crowds, it isn't insane, wall-to-wall people everywhere.  As expected, you'll find the largest concentrations whenever there is an activity going on...so MS will be very busy during fireworks and the Cavalcade.  The rest of the time, it'll be quieter.  The candy lines are super long at the start of the party, but shorten as the night progresses.  If you can wait, I'd save the trick-or-treating to the end of the party.


----------



## AussieCaribou

Has anyone made it to the pre-party in Toontown yet?

We are interested in hearing about it. Saw the post that it is a meet and greet and treat trail idea. Just wondering how insane it is...and if Clairabelle is really there...DD had spasms when she read that...she's always wanted a picture with her.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Where are my photog peeps!!! Tonight is the second party and I've only seen a handful of pictures. Yes, the reviews are handy, but pictures are fun to look at! If you've got 'em, I'd love to see 'em!


----------



## Vala

AussieCaribou said:


> Has anyone made it to the pre-party in Toontown yet?
> 
> We are interested in hearing about it. Saw the post that it is a meet and greet and treat trail idea. Just wondering how insane it is...and if Clairabelle is really there...DD had spasms when she read that...she's always wanted a picture with her.




I can confirm that Clarabelle is definitely there, a  friend sent me pictures.


----------



## AussieCaribou

Oh! Thank you. DD is dancing around the house now...hmm...she's 14... I should video this for her 21st bday party. ;0)


----------



## stacyduck

I would LOVE to see more pictures of the party. We have 11 days left until our trip and I feel like a kid at Christmas. I need a Disney fix!


----------



## Sherry E

It's perfectly okay (and very much appreciated) for people to post Halloween Time or MHP photos here.  I figured I'd better say something -- just in case anyone was thinking they shouldn't post photos until the OP says it's okay, which is sometimes the case in certain threads.  We all love to see photos, so please feel free!

I don't have any MHP photos to post as of yet, but I could easily post more Halloween Time photos.  I just haven't because I figured other people would step in and start posting their own.


​

*rowan1813 --*

Are you still out there anywhere?  Are you reading this?  I finally saw the "Hungry Glass" episode of _Thriller_.  It was much better than the last full episode of _Thriller_ that I watched, and it actually seemed familiar -- which now makes me think that I did see some _Thriller_ episodes in my childhood, even though I didn't really remember them.  I still much prefer the original _Twilight Zone_ and _Night Gallery_.


​
It's finally October!!  Woo hoo!

Did anyone see _Halloween Night Frights_, which debuted on Travel Channel this past Sunday, 9/29?

_Halloween Wars_ debuts this coming Sunday on Food Network.

​

Has anyone seen the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears since Halloween Time began this year (the ones that are sold in other months too)?  I'm not referring to the zombie cookies, and I'm not referring to the shortbread or sugar cookie versions with the gingerbread shape.  I'm also not referring to the cookies without mouse ears.  

I am specifically referring to the gingerbread men with mouse ears and buttons made of icing on their tummies.  I did not see those cookies anywhere on 9/13, and they are usually in many shops.  I wondered if they were out of stock on that date, or if the zombie cookies were kind of taking their place for Halloween Time.


----------



## sunshine1974

Can someone please tell me if there are any photopass photographers with the characters at the party? Trying to decide if we should do photopass+ this time trip or not. We are only doing 1 character meal and it's just me and 2 kids, and 1 is only 33 inches so we won't be getting any ride photos as we won't have anyone to watch the little one. Are there any photographers at Pirates League?

Someone else asked this, but I didn't see anyone answer. The character do sign autograph books at the party, right?


----------



## Sally_fan

sunshine1974 said:


> Can someone please tell me if there are any photopass photographers with the characters at the party? Trying to decide if we should do photopass+ this time trip or not. We are only doing 1 character meal and it's just me and 2 kids, and 1 is only 33 inches so we won't be getting any ride photos as we won't have anyone to watch the little one. Are there any photographers at Pirates League?  Someone else asked this, but I didn't see anyone answer. The character do sign autograph books at the party, right?



Last year they did have photo pass photographers with the villains.  Not sure about the other characters but I'm assuming so? I'm sure someone else will be able to answer that & I'm also not sure about autographs as we do not get them. Sorry!


----------



## pudinhd

sunshine1974 said:


> Can someone please tell me if there are any photopass photographers with the characters at the party? Trying to decide if we should do photopass+ this time trip or not. We are only doing 1 character meal and it's just me and 2 kids, and 1 is only 33 inches so we won't be getting any ride photos as we won't have anyone to watch the little one. Are there any photographers at Pirates League?
> 
> Someone else asked this, but I didn't see anyone answer. The character do sign autograph books at the party, right?



Yes, there are photographers with the characters...  Villains, Princesses, Winnie the Pooh, Phineus & Ferb were the ones we saw during the first party.

Here is another article about the Haunted Mansion Holiday...

http://blogs.disney.com/insider/articles/2013/10/01/the-haunted-mansions-holiday-transformation/

Can't wait to start hearing about the collections of 13!!


----------



## rowan1813

Sherry E said:


> *rowan1813 --*
> 
> Are you still out there anywhere?  Are you reading this?  I finally saw the "Hungry Glass" episode of _Thriller_.  It was much better than the last full episode of _Thriller_ that I watched, and it actually seemed familiar -- which now makes me think that I did see some _Thriller_ episodes in my childhood, even though I didn't really remember them.  I still much prefer the original _Twilight Zone_ and _Night Gallery_.
> 
> 
> ​
> It's finally October!!  Woo hoo!
> 
> Did anyone see _Halloween Night Frights_, which debuted on Travel Channel this past Sunday, 9/29?
> 
> _Halloween Wars_ debuts this coming Sunday on Food Network.




Hi Sherry!!!!!  I'm still alive I swear!!! And I am still reading this thread too! Its been kinda crazy lately though and I haven't been able to post as often as I would like. I'm finishing up our Halloween costumes (still have a bodice to cut out and attach to the skirt, plus all of the petticoats underneath) so I've been running around like a chicken with its head cut off!

I'm glad that you got to watch the *Thriller* episode. Not the most scary, but definitely freaky. I do have *Twilight Zone* and *Night Gallery *episodes recorded to watch while I work on the costumes. Good motivation!

I also watched the Travel Channel shows that came on Sunday. They were pretty good. Always loved the Most Terrifying Places in America episodes but I found the one on renovating the haunted house absolutely fascinating! All of that work!

Definitely will be DVRing Halloween Wars! Love watching that every year!

For those of you looking for Halloween movies, TCM's Star of the Month for October is Vincent Price. They are showing his movies every Thursday and every Friday is Friday Night Spooklight with classic movies on vampires, spooky houses, witches, monsters, etc. They will also be showing one of my favorite movies from the 30s (pre-Code days) called *Freaks*, which stars actual circus performers, on October 30. For a complete programming list, visit tcm.com. I don't know about anyone else, but the older movies scare me more than the newer ones! 

I hope everyone who is going to the party tonight and in the next few days will be taking lots of pictures! I love seeing other people's Halloween costumes. Have fun tonight everyone who is going!


----------



## ten6mom

We are going to our FIRST Halloween Party a week from tonight.  My boys are not really interested in meeting any characters EXCEPT for Darth Vader.  Can anyone say how long they had to wait in line to meet him?  I saw someone posted this question earlier in the thread but I could not find a response.  I, too, am trying to budget how much of our ride time we want to spend waiting for him.

Also, we are coming in Tuesday ONLY for the Halloween Party.  I know we can get in at 3 pm but do the meet and greets start that early or are they ONLY for the actual party hours themselves?

Thank you!


----------



## LadyHadley

I can't believe its already October, worried I haven't planned enough but sooooooo excited I'm even bouncing around at work! 

I know its early days party wise - but I'm really keen to hear about wait times for various MHP character Meet & Greets throughout the night, not just villains or star was but pirates and others 

The character interactions at Disneyland are so magical I've become such a fan of them its the key reason for my first MHP


----------



## adreamoldastime

ten6mom said:


> My boys are not really interested in meeting any characters EXCEPT for Darth Vader.  Can anyone say how long they had to wait in line to meet him?
> 
> I know we can get in at 3 pm but do the meet and greets start that early or are they ONLY for the actual party hours themselves?
> 
> Thank you!



I did not myself did not wait in the lines but I did ask a Cast Member and he said about a thirty minute wait for Darth Vader. 

The meet and greets for Darth Vader are only during the party, for the three hours before I never saw any characters in the parks besides at Big Thunder Ranch and I looked fairly hard. That might have just been my experience, however. The meet and greets started about five minutes after the party began. I would get in line about ten minutes before at least to ensure a short wait.


----------



## ten6mom

adreamoldastime said:
			
		

> I did not myself did not wait in the lines but I did ask a Cast Member and he said about a thirty minute wait for Darth Vader.
> 
> The meet and greets for Darth Vader are only during the party, for the three hours before I never saw any characters in the parks besides at Big Thunder Ranch and I looked fairly hard. That might have just been my experience, however. The meet and greets started about five minutes after the party began. I would get in line about ten minutes before at least to ensure a short wait.



Thank you!!

Sent from the Death Star


----------



## Hofmanns4

Sherry E said:


> Has anyone seen the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears.



Yes. I had one today from Marcelines in DTD. Yummy

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MAJPLO

sunshine1974 said:


> Can someone please tell me if there are any photopass photographers with the characters at the party? Trying to decide if we should do photopass+ this time trip or not. We are only doing 1 character meal and it's just me and 2 kids, and 1 is only 33 inches so we won't be getting any ride photos as we won't have anyone to watch the little one. Are there any photographers at Pirates League?
> 
> Someone else asked this, but I didn't see anyone answer. The character do sign autograph books at the party, right?



Yes, there are photopass photographers with characters at MHP and I did see characters signing autographs.  haven't made it to Pirates League yet.


----------



## jason41483

My wife and I just relocated from Seattle to Pasadena, so obviously we had to make our FIRST EVER visit to DL during Halloween Time.  We went on 9/28.

Park felt pretty empty, I'm guessing because it is very early in Halloween season yet, and kids just went back to school.

Main entrance at DL looked amazing, as did Main St.  Fall colors in full effect, but not overpowering.  Haunted Mansion was a nice surprise compared to the usual setup, loved the outside decor.  We tried to go on Space Mountain (aka Ghost Galaxy), but it was out of order at 11pm so we went elsewhere.  We are returning again in late October when my family comes to LA to visit, so hoping Space Mountain works then! 

The stores like the Emporium were full of awesome Halloween stuff.

Being 35 miles from Disneyland is going to be dangerous...ly awesome.


----------



## Amommy21

thanks everyone and Cheshirecatty - really One More Day was insane... people drinking. Oh, I can't even tell you everything... we went back to the hotel and slept for a couple hours before our flight left the afternoon after and were even hit by a truck on the freeway while taking a taxi to the airport.

So Jack Sparrow isn't guaranteed anywhere the rest of the weekend?  Just at the party. I guess we will make him top priority.

We are going to Napa Rose for DS's birthday dinner the next night.  I am curious if anyone has been in and seen the fall menu for NR and/or Cathay Circle (where we have reservations for Sunday).


----------



## perlster

adreamoldastime said:


> The meet and greets started about five minutes after the party began. .



I can say that wasn't the case for the "Pirate Pals" Tuesday night.  One CM "in the know" had told me characters wouldn't be at the Frontierland dock until a half-hour or an hour after the party start.  The actual time was probably closer to the latter.  Note: Peter Pan characters rotate with Jack Sparrow, but only Smee and Mr. Hook were present this time.


----------



## adreamoldastime

perlster said:


> I can say that wasn't the case for the "Pirate Pals" Tuesday night.  One CM "in the know" had told me characters wouldn't be at the Frontierland dock until a half-hour or an hour after the party start.  The actual time was probably closer to the latter.  Note: Peter Pan characters rotate with Jack Sparrow, but only Smee and Mr. Hook were present this time.



Oh wow! I was referring to the opening night, on Friday, and the Pirate Pals were out about five minutes after the party started also. Wonder why there was such a huge difference between delayed character arrival times between Friday and Tuesday?


----------



## crystal1313

Hi!  Posted this the other day, but it got skipped over I think.  Sorry for the double post.  

Ok, silly question here......we have tickets for the 11th. Not planning on going into the parks until we can, at 4PM. Where do we line up? Are there separate lines for party guests? And do we get a ticket and a wrist band? Or just a wrist band? TIA!


----------



## Sherry E

rowan1813 said:


> Hi Sherry!!!!!  I'm still alive I swear!!! And I am still reading this thread too! Its been kinda crazy lately though and I haven't been able to post as often as I would like. I'm finishing up our Halloween costumes (still have a bodice to cut out and attach to the skirt, plus all of the petticoats underneath) so I've been running around like a chicken with its head cut off!
> 
> I'm glad that you got to watch the *Thriller* episode. Not the most scary, but definitely freaky. I do have *Twilight Zone* and *Night Gallery *episodes recorded to watch while I work on the costumes. Good motivation!
> 
> I also watched the Travel Channel shows that came on Sunday. They were pretty good. Always loved the Most Terrifying Places in America episodes but I found the one on renovating the haunted house absolutely fascinating! All of that work!
> 
> Definitely will be DVRing Halloween Wars! Love watching that every year!
> 
> For those of you looking for Halloween movies, TCM's Star of the Month for October is Vincent Price. They are showing his movies every Thursday and every Friday is Friday Night Spooklight with classic movies on vampires, spooky houses, witches, monsters, etc. They will also be showing one of my favorite movies from the 30s (pre-Code days) called *Freaks*, which stars actual circus performers, on October 30. For a complete programming list, visit tcm.com. I don't know about anyone else, but the older movies scare me more than the newer ones!
> 
> I hope everyone who is going to the party tonight and in the next few days will be taking lots of pictures! I love seeing other people's Halloween costumes. Have fun tonight everyone who is going!



*rowan1813 --*

I've seen _Freaks_.  It's a very odd movie with some weird scenes!  It's one of the movies that is talked about in the _100 Scariest Movie Moments_ 5-part special that used to air on Bravo years ago.

Have you ever seen _Trilogy of Terror_ (from the '70s) with Karen Black?  If not, I highly, highly, highly recommend that movie if you can find it online.  I don't know of anyone who wasn't freaked out by one of the 3 stories that is told in it (specifically, the 'doll story').  Don't watch the sequels as they are bad.  It's the original one that is good.  

Also, try to find the original _Don't Be Afraid of the Dark_, starring Kim Darby, also from the '70s.  It's much better than the silly Katie Holmes remake of it that came out a year or two ago because it is so...'70s!

It was so odd as I watched _Thriller_ because I suddenly became certain that I had seen it as a child, even though my memories of it are not vivid.  I totally remember the beginning of each episode, after Boris Karloff does his intro, with the graphics and lines slashing across the screen.  It must not have aired nearly as often as _Twilight Zone_ or I'm sure I would have a better memory of it.  

_Twilight Zone_ (the original, in black and white) is superior to the remake of it that came along in the '80s.  There are so many good episodes (a few weak episodes here and there too), and each one has some sort of little twist in it.  _Night Gallery_ is just pure late '60s/early '70s cheesy fun -- it is scarier than _Twilight Zone_ in overall tone, such as the episodes with the giant spider that squeaks and the demonic doll that is hideous to look at.





LadyHadley said:


> I can't believe its already October, worried I haven't planned enough but sooooooo excited I'm even bouncing around at work!
> 
> I know its early days party wise - but I'm really keen to hear about wait times for various MHP character Meet & Greets throughout the night, not just villains or star was but pirates and others
> 
> The character interactions at Disneyland are so magical I've become such a fan of them its the key reason for my first MHP



*LadyHadley --*

The character interaction at DLR is amazing!

Hopefully we will get some more reports of last night's party and what the character lines were like, just to have that as a comparison to the Friday night reports.




Hofmanns4 said:


> Yes. I had one today from Marcelines in DTD. Yummy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you, *Hofmanns4*, for letting me know!  I'm glad to know they're there.

I was really perplexed when I didn't see the gingerbread men with ears at all on 9/13 (not even at Marceline's).  I saw some of the shortbread or sugar cookies shaped like gingerbread men, wearing swim trunks and what not, but not the actual gingerbread men with ears.  





Amommy21 said:


> ...So Jack Sparrow isn't guaranteed anywhere the rest of the weekend?  Just at the party. I guess we will make him top priority....



*Amommy21 --*

Jack Sparrow used to be out as a regular character at Disneyland in the non-Halloween Time months, and then was removed and made a Halloween party exclusive.  

I don't know if this is true or not, but rumor has it that the CMs who played Jack in the park year-round were getting groped, pawed and propositioned by inappropriate, amorous women who were obviously transferring their Johnny Depp fixations onto these male CMs.  

So Jack Sparrow was removed from the regular roster of daily characters, and Disney issued some sort of comment that _implied_ that he wasn't a very popular character and that's why he disappeared.  

In reality, the problem with Jack Sparrow was not that he wasn't popular enough, but that he was too popular (if the rumors are true)!



crystal1313 said:


> Hi!  Posted this the other day, but it got skipped over I think.  Sorry for the double post.
> 
> Ok, silly question here......we have tickets for the 11th. Not planning on going into the parks until we can, at 4PM. Where do we line up? Are there separate lines for party guests? And do we get a ticket and a wrist band? Or just a wrist band? TIA!



*crystal1313 --*

If you're not entering Disneyland until 4 p.m. with your MHP ticket, just go to the regular entrance to DL.  There should be separate lines for the MHP guests and lines for the non-MHP people who are going in during that 3 hours of overlap time.

The little tables set up for the MHP will be just inside the gates.  You will follow your line up to one of the tables, show your ticket and get a small plastic bag, a map and a wrist band.  

If you are using an e-ticket to get in (one that you print out at home), you should get an actual replacement ticket when you enter the turnstiles.  I got one the last time I did the MHP, but I did not get one when I did the TOTP at DCA several years back.



jason41483 said:


> My wife and I just relocated from Seattle to Pasadena, so obviously we had to make our FIRST EVER visit to DL during Halloween Time.  We went on 9/28.
> 
> Park felt pretty empty, I'm guessing because it is very early in Halloween season yet, and kids just went back to school.
> 
> Main entrance at DL looked amazing, as did Main St.  Fall colors in full effect, but not overpowering.  Haunted Mansion was a nice surprise compared to the usual setup, loved the outside decor.  We tried to go on Space Mountain (aka Ghost Galaxy), but it was out of order at 11pm so we went elsewhere.  We are returning again in late October when my family comes to LA to visit, so hoping Space Mountain works then!
> 
> The stores like the Emporium were full of awesome Halloween stuff.
> 
> Being 35 miles from Disneyland is going to be dangerous...ly awesome.



*jason41483 --*

Hello, fellow Los Angeles resident!  Have you visited Old Town Pasadena yet?  It's a fun area.

I don't know exactly how long it takes to get to Disneyland from Pasadena, but from my area of L.A. it takes about 40 - 45 minutes without traffic of any kind, and at least twice as long as that with traffic.  

Still, though, as you say -- being so close to Disneyland is going to be dangerous.  Are you going to get Annual Passes, or have you gotten them?  It sounds like it might be a worthwhile investment (albeit, an expensive one)!  After all, the holiday season is coming up and Disneyland really knows how to do it up right!


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *crystal1313 --*
> 
> If you're not entering Disneyland until 4 p.m. with your MHP ticket, just go to the regular entrance to DL.  There should be separate lines for the MHP guests and lines for the non-MHP people who are going in during that 3 hours of overlap time.
> 
> The little tables set up for the MHP will be just inside the gates.  You will follow your line up to one of the tables, show your ticket and get a small plastic bag, a map and a wrist band.
> 
> If you are using an e-ticket to get in (one that you print out at home), you should get an actual replacement ticket when you enter the turnstiles.  I got one the last time I did the MHP, but I did not get one when I did the TOTP at DCA several years back.



Yes, we will have e-tickets.  Ok, that sounds simple enough!  Thank you!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

crystal1313 said:


> Hi!  Posted this the other day, but it got skipped over I think.  Sorry for the double post.
> 
> Ok, silly question here......we have tickets for the 11th. Not planning on going into the parks until we can, at 4PM. Where do we line up? Are there separate lines for party guests? And do we get a ticket and a wrist band? Or just a wrist band? TIA!





Sherry E said:


> *crystal1313 --*
> 
> If you're not entering Disneyland until 4 p.m. with your MHP ticket, just go to the regular entrance to DL.  There should be separate lines for the MHP guests and lines for the non-MHP people who are going in during that 3 hours of overlap time.
> 
> The little tables set up for the MHP will be just inside the gates.  You will follow your line up to one of the tables, show your ticket and get a small plastic bag, a map and a wrist band.
> 
> If you are using an e-ticket to get in (one that you print out at home), you should get an actual replacement ticket when you enter the turnstiles.  I got one the last time I did the MHP, but I did not get one when I did the TOTP at DCA several years back.




When entering DL for the MHP with your MHP ticket, you'll line up at the turnstyles that say something to the effect of "Event Entry" above the turnstyle. Last year I wanna say there were three of these entrances off to the right if you're facing DL.  Upon entry, CM's will strap a band on your wrist and give you a trick or treating bag.  At the turnstyles where you show your ticket you can pick up a party map (or five).  I seem to recall that they gave you a ticket after redeeming an e-voucher last year, but my memory can't always be relied on.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

We did Pirate League on 9/26 and there were PP+ photographers there- she took a TON of pics of my son.  

Also- don't know if it was because 9/23-9/29 was Pirate week but Captan JAck Sparrow was on pirate island (AKA Tom Sawyer) ~ and had a line up of people to see him.  No PP+ phtographer here though.  If I could figure out how to upload photos I would post a picture of my son with Captain Jack.  He spent a lot of time with him and stayed in character very well.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> When entering DL for the MHP with your MHP ticket, you'll line up at the turnstyles that say something to the effect of "Event Entry" above the turnstyle. Last year I wanna say there were three of these entrances off to the right if you're facing DL.  Upon entry, CM's will strap a band on your wrist and give you a trick or treating bag.  At the turnstyles where you show your ticket you can pick up a party map (or five).  I seem to recall that they gave you a ticket after redeeming an e-voucher last year, but my memory can't always be relied on.



*Goofy_Mom --*

It sounds as if everything was exactly the same as when I went -- except on my night there were also stacks of MHP maps on the tables where we got our wrist bands and bags as well as maps at the turnstiles.  The could be found in both places.




Disney Lvr of Old said:


> We did Pirate League on 9/26 and there were PP+ photographers there- she took a TON of pics of my son.
> 
> Also- don't know if it was because 9/23-9/29 was Pirate week but Captan JAck Sparrow was on pirate island (AKA Tom Sawyer) ~ and had a line up of people to see him.  No PP+ phtographer here though.  If I could figure out how to upload photos I would post a picture of my son with Captain Jack.  He spent a lot of time with him and stayed in character very well.



*Disney Lvr of Old --*

Yes, Jack Sparrow was on Pirates Lair because it was Pirate Week (and maybe a dash of 'because it was Halloween Time' thrown in too), but he is not a character to be found regularly anymore (probably due to the lusty ladies I described above).

A similar thing happened with Esmeralda from _Hunchback_ a while back.  That character was out and about in Disneyland, and rumor had it that the male guests were a little too grabby and inappropriate.  Voila!  Esmeralda disappeared!


----------



## perlster

Well ... let's try door #3.
Here's how it happened Tuesday.
People began lining up at gates toward the right even before the signs had been flipped to  "Special Event".  No one would say exactly which turnstiles would be open, but there tended to be one line for each pair of turnstiles.   Maps were at the turnstiles.  E-tickets were exchanged for paper tickets.  Wristbands were put on at that time.   Entry was (shocka!) about 3 minutes late.  Bags were obtained from the tables mentioned previously.


----------



## perlster

"Read any supercalifragilistic books lately?" by perlster, on Flickr




opening float of Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade by perlster, on Flickr




Tiana, Snow White, Belle by perlster, on Flickr




Warlock & Witches of Toontown by perlster, on Flickr


----------



## Ratfinks

We went to last night's Halloween Party at Disneyland. Let me start off by saying it was one of the funnest nights I've had there. We first went to Toontown and did every Treat Trail there. Afterwards, we did maybe 3 or 4 more trails. By that time, I was done Trick-or-Treating. We went on Ghost Galaxy, Haunted Mansion, Star Tours, and POTC. There were no lines, we just basically walked on. By the end of the night, me and my bf had collected about half a big pillow case full of candy, chips, Kid Z Bars, etc. 

Also, I've got a few pictures. I don't have them ALL at the moment, but when I do, I'll edit this post with the rest of them.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Here's my DS with Captain Jack Sparrow on Pirate Island.  I *think* I did the link right.


----------



## dnamertz

DisneyNic said:


> This is what has been posted so far.  It might at least give you a start.  Hopefully, more party attendants will come along with info for you!
> 
> Toontown Treat Pre-Party
> There's a new Toontown Treat Pre-Party from 6 p.m. - 8 p.m. on Friday night events, and 5 p.m. - 7 p.m. for all other events. The pre-party features early trick or treating for event guests and character meet & greets with Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, Donald, Chip, Dale, Clarabelle Cow and Roger Rabbit.
> Toontown will close to non-event guests two hours before scheduled park closing to clear the area, and will reopen at the times listed. Toontown will then close for the night after the pre-party.



I just realized that this says the Toontown Treat Pre Party stats one hour before the rest of the MHP starts.  Is this correct?  If we're going to a Monday party, can we actually start Trick-or-Treating in Toontown at 5pm?

What else is in Toontown during the party?  Any special decorations?


----------



## Ratfinks

dnamertz said:


> I just realized that this says the Toontown Treat Pre Party stats one hour before the rest of the MHP starts.  Is this correct?  If we're going to a Monday party, can we actually start Trick-or-Treating in Toontown at 5pm?



Yup, I believe you can. That's what we did yesterday. We were able to go into Toontown @ 5PM and start Trick-or-Treating. 



dnamertz said:


> What else is in Toontown during the party?  Any special decorations?



There are about 3-4 Treat Trails, and also Roger Rabbit and Clarabell (with goofy, I believe) are there to take pictures with. Also, on the previous page of of this thread, there was a picture of the witches posted. (This is also in Toontown at that time.)


----------



## Sherry E

dnamertz said:


> I just realized that this says the Toontown Treat Pre Party stats one hour before the rest of the MHP starts.  Is this correct?  *If we're going to a Monday party, can we actually start Trick-or-Treating in Toontown at 5pm?*
> 
> What else is in Toontown during the party?  Any special decorations?



*dnamertz --*

That's how I interpreted it.  On a Monday you'd be able to get into DL with your MHP ticket at 3 p.m. anyway, so a lot of people will already be there and can just mosey over to Toontown at 5 p.m.   I think the early Toontown thing is based on the notion that there are "the little ones" who want candy but can't stay too long at the party because they have to get home and sleep.

I like the Witches and the Warlock in Toontown from perlster's photo on the previous page.


----------



## Caroline94501

We are going to MHP for the first time on Oct 11.  We are SO excited?  One question I don't see the answer to is the Halloween Carnival open to only people going to MHP or is it open to everyone?

Thanks!

Caroline

 leaving for Disneyland in 9 days!!


----------



## Sherry E

Caroline94501 said:


> We are going to MHP for the first time on Oct 11.  We are SO excited?  One question I don't see the answer to is the Halloween Carnival open to only people going to MHP or is it open to everyone?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Caroline
> 
> leaving for Disneyland in 9 days!!



*Caroline --*

The Carnival is open every day, all season long (until Halloween Time ends on 10/31), and is not a party-exclusive.  

Did you see all of the Carnival pictures that I posted here a couple of weeks ago (from 9/13), as well as the ones that Bret/mvf-m11c posted (from 9/14)?  I think that Pinup Mommy also posted some.  If you didn't see them, I can find the links to those posts for you.


----------



## Caroline94501

Sherry E said:


> *Caroline --*
> 
> The Carnival is open every day, all season long (until Halloween Time ends on 10/31), and is not a party-exclusive.
> 
> Did you see all of the Carnival pictures that I posted here a couple of weeks ago (from 9/13), as well as the ones that Bret/mvf-m11c posted (from 9/14)?  I think that Pinup Mommy also posted some.  If you didn't see them, I can find the links to those posts for you.



Yes I did see the pictures, looks like so much fun!!! Thanks for posting them.  I think our battle plan is to arrive at 4, go to the carnival, have dinner reservations at 6 for BTR and by the time we are done, it should be party time!!  If we get done with dinner early, we can head over to the preparty at Toontown.

Caroline


----------



## scrawny

Did the party last have to see hiw we r going to get 20 lbs of candy home...


----------



## tlovesdis

The parties are starting to sell out.  I just checked and the following dates say sold out now...

Oct 4th
Oct 8th
Oct 11th
Oct 18th
Oct 25th


----------



## Vala

perlster said:


> I can say that wasn't the case for the "Pirate Pals" Tuesday night.  One CM "in the know" had told me characters wouldn't be at the Frontierland dock until a half-hour or an hour after the party start.  The actual time was probably closer to the latter.  Note: Peter Pan characters rotate with Jack Sparrow, but only Smee and Mr. Hook were present this time.



Smee??? I had no idea Smee was a possible character.... I only heard of Hook, Wendy and Peter before.


----------



## SingWithFlowers

Mmm had my first "real" (non homemade healthy version) pumpkin spice latte of the season! I've been doing really well eating healthy and working out, you guys I've gone from a size 14-16 to a 6-8!  

I also found pumpkin spice M&Ms - yummy! They remind me of thanksgiving (or a cinnamon candle, sans wax lol) and are definitley pumpkin *spice* rather than just _pumpkin_ flavor! So, yeah the M&Ms and latte are my little treats for my finally breaking my weightloss plateau 

Honestly though my homemade latte is just as good as the Starbucks to me.

Anhoo, do you guys suppose the party will be particularly crowded on Halloween? It's on a Thursday so, I'm hoping it's just no more than the typical weekend crowd level. Maybe even weekday crowd level if we're lucky?


----------



## rowan1813

SingWithFlowers said:


> Mmm had my first "real" (non homemade healthy version) pumpkin spice latte of the season! I've been doing really well eating healthy and working out, you guys I've gone from a size 14-16 to a 6-8!
> 
> Anhoo, do you guys suppose the party will be particularly crowded on Halloween? It's on a Thursday so, I'm hoping it's just no more than the typical weekend crowd level. Maybe even weekday crowd level if we're lucky?



I can't really help with your questions as I have never been on Halloween but I would imagine that it will be sold out since it is Halloween.

I just want to say congratulations on the weight loss!!!! That is amazing!


----------



## Amommy21

So we are going October 18, Friday. Party starts at 7 that night.

Knowing Jack Sparrow and Darth Vadar are top of our list what time schedule would you put together for us to eat at the Blue Bayou before the party?  So is Captain Jack there only during the party or will he be out earlier in the day too?

BLue Bayou 3:30  or even earlier - get wristbands before or after?

5:30 Train from New Orleans to Toon Town (will it be close because of the parade? is there a regular parade before park closes?

Toon Town 6-6:45

6:45 Line up for Jack Sparrow  (IS THERE A TIMES GUIDE FOR CHARACTER APPEARANCE?)  it would be great to stay long enough to catch Captain jack and then Peter Pan or whoever the second set is as well.  So how long will that take roughly?

Then head over to Tomorrowland to see Darth Vadar?

Cavalcade 8:15

Fire words 9:30

ride and play until midnight?

I really am hoping we get to do more than this... like see more characters.  But this is top priority I guess.


OH - WRIST BANDS?  What time and where do I schedule that in?  We will already be at Disneyland.


----------



## DisFam95

Sorry if this is mentioned somewhere but I don't recall. People talk about the lines outside the gates. I'm guessing those people are only coming in for the event and don't already have a day ticket?

We'll be there that day and then will walk back to hotel and change. I'm guessing it's ok to be there early in costume? And we can just go back in with re-entry right?

Is there a "too early" time to go in costume?  I'm guessing we wouldn't be back until 6ish. 

Thx


----------



## kmedina

Sherry,

Did you figure out which day you are going yet?



Amommy21 said:


> So we are going October 18, Friday. Party starts at 7 that night.
> 
> Knowing Jack Sparrow and Darth Vadar are top of our list what time schedule would you put together for us to eat at the Blue Bayou before the party?  So is Captain Jack there only during the party or will he be out earlier in the day too?
> 
> BLue Bayou 3:30  or even earlier - get wristbands before or after?
> 
> 5:30 Train from New Orleans to Toon Town (will it be close because of the parade? is there a regular parade before park closes?
> 
> Toon Town 6-6:45
> 
> 6:45 Line up for Jack Sparrow  (IS THERE A TIMES GUIDE FOR CHARACTER APPEARANCE?)  it would be great to stay long enough to catch Captain jack and then Peter Pan or whoever the second set is as well.  So how long will that take roughly?
> 
> Then head over to Tomorrowland to see Darth Vadar?
> 
> Cavalcade 8:30
> 
> Fire words 9:30
> 
> ride and play until midnight?
> 
> I really am hoping we get to do more than this... like see more characters.  But this is top priority I guess.
> 
> 
> OH - WRIST BANDS?  What time and where do I schedule that in?  We will already be at Disneyland.



I would eat at Blue Bayou around 4:30 to 5.  If you eat too early, you may get hungry for more than just a yummy treat before the night is over.  That should still give you some time to catch the tail end of the pre event in toontown.  If you have multiple high priority characters, I would study the character map (I have only seen one for WDW thus far or I would post a link).  

You do not want to get in line at 6:45 or earlier only to find out that line is for a character that comes out much later.  There are conflicting reports already on times, so I would want to be sure before committing to anything.  That way, you can get in the line that opens the soonest before 7pm and be out and onto the next one very shortly thereafter.

You can get wristbands any time after 4pm.  If your Blue Bayou meal starts after 4pm, I would get your wristbands before dinner.

The cavalcade starts at 8:15 or 10:30, so I did not want you to think 8:30 was the start time.



DisFam95 said:


> Sorry if this is mentioned somewhere but I don't recall. People talk about the lines outside the gates. I'm guessing those people are only coming in for the event and don't already have a day ticket?
> 
> We'll be there that day and then will walk back to hotel and change. I'm guessing it's ok to be there early in costume? And we can just go back in with re-entry right?
> 
> Is there a "too early" time to go in costume?  I'm guessing we wouldn't be back until 6ish.
> 
> Thx



There are a number of different reasons people not attending the party may enter the park from 4-7.  They could be annual passholders, who can enter whenever they want.  They could have also left the park for a break or meal and are returning for the last few hours.  People could be hopping from DCA.  They could be entering for the first time that day on a day ticket, because they are unaware of the party, do not mind spending the money for just a few hours or were gifted the tickets, so they do not care how they are used.  My point is there will be guests not attending the party entering until just about 7pm.  Therefore, there will be two separate lines.  Anyone who enters through the Halloween party line after 4pm, can get their wristbands and move along.

You would classify as a day guest who also has party tickets.  If you leave the park and re-enter after 4pm (or 3 pm if it is a weekday), they will give you wristbands as long as you present your party tickets.  Should you choose to re-enter before 3 or 4, you can get your wristbands inside the park later.  They have stations set up for this.  People do arrive in costume early, so you will not stand out if you choose to.  Everyone will know you are there early to party.  The only way I see an issue with an early arrival is if you are at park opening (8-10am) in a costume.  Even then, I cannot say for sure you'd be stopped.


----------



## Amommy21

I have to say, I wish they would flush the parks. For the WDW Christmas hard ticketed events they literally forms lines of CM's and walk from the corners of the park out, checking wristbands. you can't go into any store, restaurant or even bathrooms.  It's frustrating when you're the one who has to leave, but it would help limit the crowd.

Thank you for all your imput. 

I will also add that this thread would be great if the first few posts were regularly updated with this years information. When I first checked these threads they left me confused because the first few posts are from 2012 and I just didn't want any old information in my head fouling me up.

I dislike having to have a 'tour plan' at the parks because we go to often and usually off season that we don't have to be so specific. But I feel like having direction for the Halloween Party will be better than not. Also since DS is now 12 I think we can make it until midnight. I hope those last few hours are a lot of fun after people have cleared out.


----------



## vladimir p

hello, this is my very first post, been to disneyland around 5 times, but this is going to be my very first halloween party, oct 23, super excited, and i also have a couple of questions about the party.
i'm planning on getting in the park at 3:00pm and i would like to eat at the big thunder ranch barbecue, is it going to be open before the party? since there are going to be some meet and greets there
also, during the party, is the pixie hollow open? or are the fairies somewhere else? or should i try to meet them before the party starts, i just don't know if i have time.
thanks!!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

perlster said:


> [/url]
> Warlock & Witches of Toontown by perlster, on Flickr



LOVE your costumes!  Did you make them?



vladimir p said:


> hello, this is my very first post, been to disneyland around 5 times, but this is going to be my very first halloween party, oct 23, super excited, and i also have a couple of questions about the party.
> i'm planning on getting in the park at 3:00pm and i would like to eat at the big thunder ranch barbecue, is it going to be open before the party? since there are going to be some meet and greets there
> also, during the party, is the pixie hollow open? or are the fairies somewhere else? or should i try to meet them before the party starts, i just don't know if i have time.
> thanks!!!!



I can't help with party questions but welome to DIS!!


----------



## perlster

kmedina said:


> The cavalcade starts at 8:15 or 10:30, so I did not want you to think 8:30 was the start time.




The *correct *times have already been posted from the map (which is the one and only guide you will get)  + route from the "highly reliable source"

8:30 PM it's a small world to Town Square
10:30 PM Town Square to it's a small world 



There is *no *official printed information available to the public that states _exactly _when a particular character will appear (except for the dance party).   Other than checking the various locations throughout the evening,  you can ask a CM -  particularly a character host - who may have a list with detailed information about meet 'n greets.

As has been reported earlier, the Princesses appear in the Royal *Theatre*.   Nothing official has been released about which ones, but on Tuesday night, the two alternating groups were: [_Cinderella_, _Pocahontas_, _Rapunzel_] and [_Belle_, _Snow White_, _Tiana_]   If you are concerned about meeting a particular group, ask a character host, who can at least give you a "probably" on who will be there when you get through the line.  There's definitely luck involved.  One mother left with her daughter after waiting for some time because she learned that the group they had *not * yet seen would be leaving momentarily.


Re: Pixe Hollow - I did not actually enter it during the party, but from looking at the map, it appears to be the site of a trick or treat trail.   The fairies do not appear (outside of _Tinker Bell_ in a parade) anywhere else at Disneyland.  Generally, the fairies leave Pixie Hollow in the afternoon.



tksbaskets said:


> LOVE your costumes!  Did you make them?



Well, they do appear to be within the guidelines, but ...


----------



## Caroline94501

vladimir p said:


> hello, this is my very first post, been to disneyland around 5 times, but this is going to be my very first halloween party, oct 23, super excited, and i also have a couple of questions about the party.
> i'm planning on getting in the park at 3:00pm and i would like to eat at the big thunder ranch barbecue, is it going to be open before the party? since there are going to be some meet and greets there
> also, during the party, is the pixie hollow open? or are the fairies somewhere else? or should i try to meet them before the party starts, i just don't know if i have time.
> thanks!!!!



We are going to eat at BTR next Friday before MHP.  I think they are taking reservations until about an hour before the  party starts.

Caroline


----------



## redheadtove

vladimir p said:


> hello, this is my very first post, been to disneyland around 5 times, but this is going to be my very first halloween party, oct 23, super excited, and i also have a couple of questions about the party.
> i'm planning on getting in the park at 3:00pm and i would like to eat at the big thunder ranch barbecue, is it going to be open before the party? since there are going to be some meet and greets there
> also, during the party, is the pixie hollow open? or are the fairies somewhere else? or should i try to meet them before the party starts, i just don't know if i have time.
> thanks!!!!



We are going to the MHP on Tuesday and I have a reservation at Big Thunder BBQ for before the party begins...So yes, if can eat there.


----------



## Sherry E

Amommy21 said:


> I have to say, I wish they would flush the parks. For the WDW Christmas hard ticketed events they literally forms lines of CM's and walk from the corners of the park out, checking wristbands. you can't go into any store, restaurant or even bathrooms.  It's frustrating when you're the one who has to leave, but it would help limit the crowd.
> 
> Thank you for all your imput.
> 
> I will also add that this thread would be great if the first few posts were regularly updated with this years information. When I first checked these threads they left me confused because the first few posts are from 2012 and I just didn't want any old information in my head fouling me up.
> 
> I dislike having to have a 'tour plan' at the parks because we go to often and usually off season that we don't have to be so specific. But I feel like having direction for the Halloween Party will be better than not. Also since DS is now 12 I think we can make it until midnight. I hope those last few hours are a lot of fun after people have cleared out.



*Amommy21 --*

Thank you for your suggestion.  The thread is already great, though!  (Look at the number of views of the thread -- we're cookin'!)

The very first post of the thread was updated this year (you can see the last date I added anything to it at the very bottom of that post).  The other information -- like the post for for the MHP this year -- was updated this year, when the dates first came out.  And in another post I clearly indicated "info which may be applicable to 2013," or some such wording, because, quite frankly, a lot of info doesn't change that much from year to year.  (_ETA: I just deleted any and all info that could be confusing from the General Info post on page 1._)  Plus, sometimes there won't necessarily be info for certain things released each year (like lists of treats for example).

Here's the thing -- and I say this because I pay very close attention to the flow, patterns and pacing of threads, especially my Halloween and Christmas threads, so I know what I'm talking about! -- the Halloween threads move at a much faster pace than the Christmas threads.  After a certain number of pages, as the thread grows and grows (and this thread was around last year too), most people stop looking at the first page.  So I don't go to too much trouble to revamp the first page when I know people are not paying much attention to it.  In fact, often times I will post things here in the thread -- answers to questions or comments -- and people don't even see them.  

Now in the Christmas thread -- because I started a brand new one at the end of last year -- I could set it up exactly the way I wanted to set it up, and the first page of that thread has different posts and sections for everything.  Because that new thread was in its infancy, people were still paying attention, but now, as it grows and gets longer, people stop looking at the first page.  It's the natural inclination to just bypass the first pages of a thread if it is long and jump into the discussion at the end.

When I start a brand new Halloween thread (I wanted to get through this season before doing that), it will be set up like the first page of the Christmas thread but it takes a lot of time to put all of that together the right way -- and it's time that is probably not reasonable to take when this current old thread will end soon.

The important thing at the moment is to provide a place for people to discuss the Halloween Time season, and ask and answer questions, and learn information.  And we have all been doing that.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

perlster said:


> Well ... let's try door #3.
> Here's how it happened Tuesday.
> People began lining up at gates toward the right even before the signs had been flipped to  "Special Event".  No one would say exactly which turnstiles would be open, but there tended to be one line for each pair of turnstiles.   Maps were at the turnstiles.  E-tickets were exchanged for paper tickets.  Wristbands were put on at that time.   Entry was (shocka!) about 3 minutes late.  Bags were obtained from the tables mentioned previously.



lol, how "Clue" of you! Thanks for the current info You're pictures are a welcome site, too.  If you have anymore of your ToonTown adventures, I'd love to see them (or any of your Halloween party adventures for that matter).


----------



## crystal1313

I too would love to see photos!


----------



## perlster

Peek-a-Boo! by perlster, on Flickr




It was a dark and foggy night. by perlster, on Flickr




Pocahontas in the Royal Theatre by perlster, on Flickr




Brave at Night by perlster, on Flickr




Clarabelle Cow & Goofy by perlster, on Flickr




Saillor Chip & Dale by perlster, on Flickr




Halloween Pluto by perlster, on Flickr




Wizard Donald by perlster, on Flickr


----------



## superkiwixd

Can't wait to go on the 28th (friends and I waited too long and the 25th was sold out). It'll be my first time in disneyland during Halloween and MHP. So excited!!


----------



## Sherry E

*perlster --  *

Thank you for posting all of the great pictures.  I'm especially partial to the atmospheric shot of the anchor and fog, and the one of Halloween Pluto -- because I love his candy corn dog tag!!!!


----------



## perlster

That angle barely shows Pluto's *collar*.  Donald *was *in Toontown, but had to leave early, as he fell ill or had some other issue.


----------



## dnamertz

Perlster, is that Donald Duck Wizard photo from Toontown?


----------



## Ptwolfman

DW & I will be there on the 23rd. Is there a meet up scheduled for the DIS group that night?  Sorry. I tried reading through the thread but couldn't find this info


----------



## Tasscrapper

Awesome pictures.  I really like that anchor one too.


----------



## Sherry E

perlster said:


> That angle barely shows Pluto's *collar*.  Donald *was *in Toontown, but had to leave early, as he fell ill or had some other issue.



*perlster -- * 

I could not really see the *collar*, which is why I was commenting specifically on the *tag* -- because that's what is immediately visible.  I'm sure the collar is cute too.


----------



## Kiwigirls

perlster said:
			
		

> As has been reported earlier, the Princesses appear in the Royal Theatre.   Nothing official has been released about which ones, but on Tuesday night, the two alternating groups were: [Cinderella, Pocahontas, Rapunzel] and [Belle, Snow White, Tiana]   ...



Found this quite funny - the first group are DD's top 3 favourite princesses, and the 2nd group are DNiece's top 3!!!! Can't believe it was that exact! If it is the same groupings when we go we will obviously have to do both, and will have very happy girls!


----------



## Sherry E

Ptwolfman said:


> DW & I will be there on the 23rd. Is there a meet up scheduled for the DIS group that night?  Sorry. I tried reading through the thread but couldn't find this info



*Ptwolfman -*

The meet-up info is not in this thread.  There is a separate Check-In/Meet-Up thread for October visitors - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49708029#post49708029


Kiwigirls has a Check-In thread for the MHP as well! - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3139112


----------



## GrandBob

Yes, the 3 witches with the warlock are really cute.  Great picture.  And Perlster is the cutest Pocahontas that I've seen in a long time.

But really, for a cute witch, I think you can't beat my DW.  Shown with DGD, who's also kinda cute, at the condo we rented last year, just west of Walnut.

P.S. Got some great stories about how the children would all slink away from her in line at MHP.


----------



## SingWithFlowers

rowan1813 said:


> I can't really help with your questions as I have never been on Halloween but I would imagine that it will be sold out since it is Halloween.
> 
> I just want to say congratulations on the weight loss!!!! That is amazing!



I'm just hoping it will be nothing like Christmas day crowds. 

And thank you!! 

Perlster I love the "It was a dark and foggy night" shot and I'm happy to see Pocahontas is around.


----------



## Vala

If anyone wondered what that noise was, that was me squealing at perlster's chipmunk photo. OMG ADORABLE!!! 

Great pictures, perlster.


----------



## perlster

*EXCLUSIVE*  (I think)

The map marks _Rancho Del Zocalo_ as a trick or treat trail - *true* - but it also functioned as a meet 'n greet location.  It was kind of awkward - several times, a CM would direct people to the next station, but they wanted to pose with the characters.  They were all fuzzies and in pirate outfits.  No guarantees - but I remember_ Donald Duck_, _Goofy_, _Chip_ and _Dale_.     Oh, and related to this - the doors by the shop at Fantasy Faire leading to Frontierland were closed to guests.


----------



## Susie63

We had such a fun time on Friday. So much fun that we forgot to get a great picture! We grabbed some guy on the way out of the park and begged him to take our pic! As you can see there was almost no one left in the park. Oh well....Wreck it Ralph, Vanellope Von Schweetz, King Candy


----------



## mommamonster

I love the costumes Susie63! The King Candy one looks especially awesome!


----------



## Sally_fan

Susie63 said:


> We had such a fun time on Friday. So much fun that we forgot to get a great picture! We grabbed some guy on the way out of the park and begged him to take our pic! As you can see there was almost no one left in the park. Oh well....Wreck it Ralph, Vanellope Von Schweetz, King Candy



Hahaha! We totally forgot last year too! And so did the couple behind us. So we switched off taking each other's pics with the Mickey pumpkin (was Halloween night so we wouldn't have had another chance even out of our costumes). Experiencing the kindness of others was a great way to end a wonderful evening! Your costumes are awesome!! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Doulanobles

It's so fun to see everyones pics!  I can't wait to be there! Only 4 more sleeps...

I decided to dress up as Mrs. Incredible in cognito .  I've got the blue button down and black pants and right now my hair happens to be cut just like hers.  I will have a black mask on and a red incredibles shirt peeking out of the blue shirt.  Understated, I know and maybe too subtle but at least I'll be comfortable and won't embarrass my teenage daughter.  She's going as a little grey mouse and her friend as a black cat.  I think my husband is going as  an identity thief...let's see if anyone can pick him out! 

If you see me, say Hi! I'd love to meet some of you .  We are going to the party October 11th.  

Aloha!


----------



## Sherry E

*Susie63 --*

What a great picture!  It's great, but not just because it's in front of the giant pumpkin, and not just because Main Street was emptying out, and not just because of the costumes.  The main reason I think it's a wonderful photo is that you all look very happy, and like you're really enjoying yourselves.  You're having a lot of fun, which comes across!


----------



## Amommy21

Thank you for your time Sherry.  It was just very overwhelming when I first found this thread and all the posts seemed to be 2012. I didn't want to get mixed up in any details that weren't true for 2013.  Then when I tried to read the last couple pages of the thread at the time they were very off topic.

My DH is actually the disnerd of our family and usually has this stuff done pat, but he just released a new project and has been working late in the city most nights.

I appreciate all the good info I managed to work out here!   Thank you everyone!  I will try to post picts after our trip. I am over the moon excited.  

Tomorrow I am throwing DS a decoy birthday party (Nerf Wars) and am so excited about all I managed to put together to make it look like "the real deal"  (I do very detailed birthday parties) so he will have no idea that something else is coming up!


----------



## Amommy21

Here is a couple photos from our last Halloween, which was really a September visit and the last day of our trip the park was all decked out...

Ok I think I forgot how to post a photo  - why are these so big?


----------



## rosanab1031

Hey everybody! I am very excited to be attending my first MHP tonight with my bf but we don't have costumes  Any advice or things I need to know? Can we still trick or treat? It's just the two of us. I can probably whip something together real quick if I need to. Maybe zombies  Thanks in advance for any tips and advice!


----------



## Susie63

rosanab1031 said:


> Hey everybody! I am very excited to be attending my first MHP tonight with my bf but we don't have costumes  Any advice or things I need to know? Can we still trick or treat? It's just the two of us. I can probably whip something together real quick if I need to. Maybe zombies  Thanks in advance for any tips and advice!



No costumes needed! Have fun


----------



## funatdisney

Hello everyone! Just checking on this thread. I just got back from our WDW trip where we went to their MNSSHP. 

We are old veterans of Disneyland's MHP (I have been going since it was held at DCA) and Halloween Time. Just got our tickets to the Oct 21 party. So excited!!!


----------



## DisFam95

Doulanobles said:


> It's so fun to see everyones pics!  I can't wait to be there! Only 4 more sleeps...
> 
> I decided to dress up as Mrs. Incredible in cognito .  I've got the blue button down and black pants and right now my hair happens to be cut just like hers.  I will have a black mask on and a red incredibles shirt peeking out of the blue shirt.  Understated, I know and maybe too subtle but at least I'll be comfortable and won't embarrass my teenage daughter.  She's going as a little grey mouse and her friend as a black cat.  I think my husband is going as  an identity thief...let's see if anyone can pick him out!
> 
> If you see me, say Hi! I'd love to meet some of you .  We are going to the party October 11th.
> 
> Aloha!



Hey we'll be there too!!  3 Steampunk and 1 red ninja!!  I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Sherry E

*To the SoCal peeps out there (not San Diego, though) in L.A., Orange County, Riverside, Ventura and San Bernardino -- 

I'm not sure if everyone already knows this (someone else may have posted about it on the board at some point) but our local ABC news affiliate is doing one of their annual contests in which they give away a "Family 4-pack" of Disneyland tickets.  The contest will have 10 winners, if I read the Rules correctly, and you can enter more than once.  They are promoting this on TV as a trip to see DLR for Halloween Time, but if they are giving away Hoppers (which is what they have given away in past contests) I wonder if they can be used at any time this year?

Anyway, here is the link to enter:  https://register.go.com/abcotv/reg/register?code=kabc_0913_disneyland_halloweentime

Since this is a Disney-owned company you should be able to use the same log-in info on this site that you use for other Disney-owned sites, although I find that some sites want the email address and password while other sites want a User name/non-email and password so it can get confusing.  

Even if you have an AP this could be a good contest to enter if you wanted to try to win tickets for friends/family, or if your AP will be expiring soon and you want to get into the parks!

*


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:


> To the SoCal peeps out there (not San Diego, though) in L.A., Orange County, Riverside, Ventura and San Bernardino --  I'm not sure if everyone already knows this (someone else may have posted about it on the board at some point) but our local ABC news affiliate is doing one of their annual contests in which they give away a "Family 4-pack" of Disneyland tickets.  The contest will have 10 winners, if I read the Rules correctly, and you can enter more than once.  They are promoting this on TV as a trip to see DLR for Halloween Time, but if they are giving away Hoppers (which is what they have given away in past contests) I wonder if they can be used at any time this year?  Anyway, here is the link to enter:  https://register.go.com/abcotv/reg/register?code=kabc_0913_disneyland_halloweentime  Since this is a Disney-owned company you should be able to use the same log-in info on this site that you use for other Disney-owned sites, although I find that some sites want the email address and password while other sites want a User name/non-email and password so it can get confusing.  Even if you have an AP this could be a good contest to enter if you wanted to try to win tickets for friends/family, or if your AP will be expiring soon and you want to get into the parks!



Thank you for sharing. We have AP's, but I like your suggestion of entering to possibly gift to family or friends. 

It is funny, we have tickets to this year's MHP, but when the local radio station gives away party packs I get a sudden urge to call in. LOL


----------



## letitsnow

I think its sad that the parties are selling out and I am seeing so many posts on ebay $175/ticket. Smh..


----------



## crystal1313

Just curious about the candy.....I've seen so many wonderful yummy chocolate candy, just wondering if they hand out suckers? DS4 loves suckers! He always picks a sucker over any other kind of treat! Even cake or ice cream, lol. TIA!


----------



## CrAzY4DL

crystal1313 said:


> Just curious about the candy.....I've seen so many wonderful yummy chocolate candy, just wondering if they hand out suckers? DS4 loves suckers! He always picks a sucker over any other kind of treat! Even cake or ice cream, lol. TIA!



I think we hit every treat trail except up by Pooh and I didn't see any suckers. I did like their healthier options though, picked up a lot of apples, carrots, and Clif Kids Z bars.


----------



## Morgan063006

CrAzY4DL said:


> I think we hit every treat trail except up by Pooh and I didn't see any suckers. I did like their healthier options though, picked up a lot of apples, carrots, and Clif Kids Z bars.



I missed the clif kids bars but we also got a ton of bug bites (graham cracker cookies) and craisins.  We only did about 6 of the treat trails but no suckers.


----------



## Riahsha

Gotta pack!  Gotta pack!


----------



## rms123

We'll be there the 11th as well.  DD5 as Alice, DS1 as white rabbit, me as Queen of Hearts, and DH as Mad Hatter.


----------



## jason41483

My wife and I went on 9/28, it was so fun!  Decor was great, first time going during any holiday.  Haunted Mansion was a great surprise.  Space Mountain was out of order, but hope to ride it in a few weeks.  My favorite was all of the halloween merch and the fall colors on main street and center hub, along with the main entrance.  I'm already excited for Christmas at DL!


----------



## rosanab1031

jason41483 said:
			
		

> My wife and I went on 9/28, it was so fun!  Decor was great, first time going during any holiday.  Haunted Mansion was a great surprise.  Space Mountain was out of order, but hope to ride it in a few weeks.  My favorite was all of the halloween merch and the fall colors on main street and center hub, along with the main entrance.  I'm already excited for Christmas at DL!


  Christmas at Disneyland is one of my favorite times of the year. Love Halloween too! Just bummed bc last night it was so windy that they cancelled the fireworks which is what I had been looking forward to most  It was my first MHP. But the bf said we can try again next year  Haha.


----------



## Majik9

Went last night and had a GREAT time.
Family of 5 with, 9DD, 7DD, 2DD.
Space Mtn was great!

Rode a bunch of rides without much wait, 20 mins or less.
Hit most the Candy trails, brought home a insane amount of candy.

The only down part was the huge wind meant no Fireworks.


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Just curious about the candy.....I've seen so many wonderful yummy chocolate candy, just wondering if they hand out suckers? DS4 loves suckers! He always picks a sucker over any other kind of treat! Even cake or ice cream, lol. TIA!



*crystal1313 --*

In regards to the suckers -- it sounds as if there are no Tootsie products in this year's stash o' treats, from most reports, but in the past there were always Tootsie Pops (along with every other kind of Tootsie product) handed out at the parties.

I think that a lot of the Tootsie stuff went to waste -- people take it out of their bags and just leave it in random places around the park...and when that happens, it gets thrown out.  The CMs don't look at discarded Tootsie Rolls or Tootsie Pops sitting atop ledges or tables or trash cans and think "Hey!  Let me put these back in with the candy we are handing out at the stations!"  Anything that is discarded and left somewhere -- no matter how good of a condition it seems to be in -- has to be considered as trash, and it gets tossed out.  

So, therefore, I am guessing that a whole lot of Tootsie stuff got tossed in the trash and perhaps Disney decided to not spend money on something that was often tossed out?  Bye bye Tootsie Pops.





jason41483 said:


> My wife and I went on 9/28, it was so fun!  Decor was great, first time going during any holiday.  Haunted Mansion was a great surprise.  Space Mountain was out of order, but hope to ride it in a few weeks.  My favorite was all of the halloween merch and the fall colors on main street and center hub, along with the main entrance.  I'm already excited for Christmas at DL!



*jason41483 -*

I replied to your previous post in this thread a couple of pages back (not sure if you saw it).  I think I was asking if you were going to get an Annual Pass.

If this is going to be your first holiday season trip to Disneyland coming up and you want to see the 3 hotels' decorations and everything in full holiday mode, go after Thanksgiving. If you don't care about the 3 Disney hotels' decor and just want to see the 2 parks decorated, along with all of the holiday entertainment, go on 11/15 or after (11/15 is when the holiday World of Color begins, which is why I specify that date).

And be sure to come and join us in the Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, which is a bonanza of info, photos, discussion and fun!



Majik9 said:


> Went last night and had a GREAT time.
> Family of 5 with, 9DD, 7DD, 2DD.
> Space Mtn was great!
> 
> Rode a bunch of rides without much wait, 20 mins or less.
> Hit most the Candy trails, brought home a insane amount of candy.
> 
> The only down part was the huge wind meant no Fireworks.



*Majik9 --*

I wondered about the wind at DLR.  That's a huge letdown and bummer for people who paid for MHP tickets so they could see Halloween Screams, only to miss out because of weather.

On the news the reporters kept saying how windy it was -- of course, they purposely go to the windiest parts of Southern California just so they can look windblown and messy as they tell us how bad the winds are.

The funny thing is, I live in L.A. and I saw no wind at all in my area.  I was waiting for it.  I was even excited about it because wind seems very Fall-like to me.  I kept the window open, waiting for my curtains to start swaying.  Nothing happened.  No wind in this area.


​

*I've mentioned to people in this thread and elsewhere that October is one of our strangest months for weather in SoCal (November and December are kind of unpredictable too) -- you never know what you're going to get.  Last night it was wind, apparently.

Today and tomorrow it is supposed to be above 90 degrees in Los Angeles and "Inland Orange County" (including Anaheim), and very dry -- way too hot for October, in my opinion -- but by Thursday or so...we're down to a delightful 67 degrees (and possible rain)!!!!  Yay!!!!!  I love 67-degree weather!!!  (Of course, it could change by the time we get to that point in the week.)  Now we're finally seeing some traces of Fall!  Wheeeeeeeeee!

Going from 92 degrees down to 67 degrees is the sort of strangeness to which I refer when I talk about October weather. It is always a surprise -- sometimes a good surprise and sometimes a not-so-good one, but a surprise nonetheless!*


----------



## pycees312

I know this has been asked in this thread and i'm sorry if it has, this is a long thread.... for dates sold out do they sometimes open it back up the day of?? im am so sad I am an APer and my date is sold out for the 18th of Oct...


----------



## Sherry E

pycees312 said:


> I know this has been asked in this thread and i'm sorry if it has, this is a long thread.... for dates sold out do they sometimes open it back up the day of?? im am so sad I am an APer and my date is sold out for the 18th of Oct...



*pycees312 -*

Well, hello, stranger!

No worries about not combing through the whole thread -- we're here to help!

Yes, sometimes there are tickets sold on the day of the event, at the ticket booths.  I think those tickets are released at the last minute.  The problem is that we never know on which dates they will be available.  There have been reports of people going to the box office on the date of a particular party and no tickets were available at all.  Other times they are available (of course, you pay more for a day-of-event ticket than a pre-bought ticket).

Another option is for onsite hotel guests -- apparently the 3 DLR hotels will often times have a limited number of tickets available for their guests to purchase on the day of the party (not in advance).  So if you happen to be staying onsite, you will probably have an advantage.


----------



## QueenJen

Definitely windy last night...and DRY.  My eyes were burning and I could not get enough water.  Bummer about fireworks, but did not impact our fun.

That said, we had a GREAT time.  Lines we pretty good overall and seemed better organized than last year - but we altered our strategy and pretty much stayed away from the more crowded areas I think.

Word of caution....don't  accidentally delete (guilty), forget, or otherwise not have your tickets before getting to the park.  We stood in line for a hour at the ticket window to get tickets reprinted.  Only had 8 windows open on the DTD side and it was quite taxing.


----------



## pycees312

Thanks Sherry! I knew this was the place to come... I actually did not book at Disney (GASP) lol.... should i reconsider?.. I am surely bummed as this is the first time we will be there during Halloween and I booked the time off thinking we'd make it to the 18th party.. so wrong.. HAAA now I know when they send the email about advanced AP tickets to take advantage.. sigh.. I'n going to cross my fingers on this and hope for some pixie dust!!!


----------



## Sherry E

pycees312 said:


> Thanks Sherry! I knew this was the place to come... I actually did not book at Disney (GASP) lol.... should i reconsider?.. I am surely bummed as this is the first time we will be there during Halloween and I booked the time off thinking we'd make it to the 18th party.. so wrong.. HAAA now I know when they send the email about advanced AP tickets to take advantage.. sigh.. I'n going to cross my fingers on this and hope for some pixie dust!!!



I will hope for some pixie dust for you!  There are 2 extra MHP nights on this year's calendar (13 nights, as opposed to 11 nights last year and 10 nights in 2011), so I really wasn't sure how many nights would sell out.  It seems like the tickets didn't really begin to sell out until September, and then only 2 nights sold out at first.  Others began to follow -- including your night.

Some people have suggested in the past that there may be some luck to be had by calling the actual DLR ticket number (instead of relying upon what it says online about tickets being sold out for certain nights).  So if you have not tried that already you might want to give it a shot.  

Otherwise, most likely there will be some last minute tickets opening up on 10/18.  It's past Columbus Day and it's before Halloween, so I can't see that there would necessarily be a rush on last-minute tickets for 10/18.  I could be wrong -- Friday night parties are popular -- but I think there is a good chance you could score some tickets if you hit the ticket booths early that day.

(I have to change my Facebook Timeline picture and profile picture to something Halloween Time-ish.  I am behind on that.  I'll use something from 9/13 of this year.  Stay tuned for that later today!)


----------



## ten6mom

jason41483 said:
			
		

> My wife and I went on 9/28, it was so fun!  Decor was great, first time going during any holiday.  Haunted Mansion was a great surprise.  Space Mountain was out of order, but hope to ride it in a few weeks.  My favorite was all of the halloween merch and the fall colors on main street and center hub, along with the main entrance.  I'm already excited for Christmas at DL!



Space was down??? Oh no! My 9 year old will freak!  Hopefully they got it back up and running soon!

Sent from the Death Star


----------



## TeresaMRoberts

Ok so, last year we did Halloween party in disney world and it was amazing. Loved it!!!! Well, don't know if anyone watches the Hub network TV but they are having a Halloween costume party / contest. They pick a winner from each one of the 50 sates and and fly them to LA to compete for $25,000. I was just called yesterday and told my son won for the state of KY!!! They are flying us out and we got a free trip and I want to see Disneyland so bad we've never been. Unless we win jack pot I don't know when I'll be going back, if priced tickets before and they are between 6-900 per person when I can fly to disney world for 2-300. Any who they said we are free to do what we want for first two days. Thought a party would be perfect, cheaper than admission and halloween is our favorite holiday! Except there is only ONE party while we are there and it's sold out. Oct 18th, looking for any suggestion. Ask me about WDW and I know it all, DL I'm clueless!!! Is there anyway we are going to go. I saw they do sometimes open up day of by I'm afraid we'll get there night of and won't have any  I won't have a car so I'll have take a taxi there or something. Help!!


----------



## SingWithFlowers

Sherry E said:


> ​
> 
> *I've mentioned to people in this thread and elsewhere that October is one of our strangest months for weather in SoCal (November and December are kind of unpredictable too) -- you never know what you're going to get.  Last night it was wind, apparently.
> 
> Today and tomorrow it is supposed to be above 90 degrees in Los Angeles and "Inland Orange County" (including Anaheim), and very dry -- way too hot for October, in my opinion -- but by Thursday or so...we're down to a delightful 67 degrees (and possible rain)!!!!  Yay!!!!!  I love 67-degree weather!!!  (Of course, it could change by the time we get to that point in the week.)  Now we're finally seeing some traces of Fall!  Wheeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Going from 92 degrees down to 67 degrees is the sort of strangeness to which I refer when I talk about October weather. It is always a surprise -- sometimes a good surprise and sometimes a not-so-good one, but a surprise nonetheless!*



Yes, I don't know why this weather always surprises me. Santa Ana - no wonder my sinuses are so dried out. This is the same time we had big wildfires set off in my area by these winds and heat some years ago - I should've been expecting it.


----------



## I'm mikey

we had a fantastic time at MHP this year. Here are some pictures from the Halloween Screams fireworks on Tuesday October first.

Click on any picture to see in full resolution


----------



## Susie63

Wow....really nice pictures!


----------



## redheadtove

OMG OMG... We leave tomorrow morning to Disneyland!!!!  I hope have the right clothes packed. Apparently there is one day that is calling for some rain ( Wednesday)... We have to Halloween Party on Tuesday and it's all sold out. I'm kinda concerned about the crowds for the party because I hate the crowded feeling. We purchased the Disney Dining Package ( Yes I know most people think it is stupid) so we are going to do all the Character Dining. This is my mom's first trip ever to Disneyland so she wanted to do it all.  

I'm just rambling.... 

Fingers Crossed the weather is perfect and the crowds are manageable


----------



## Panfan86

Ok, i know the answer is probably in here somewhere but i dont have time to find it. I lesve tomorrow morning for Disneyland, and im going to the party on Tuesday. Can you wear your costumes all day the day of the party, or do you have to wait until its closer to it starting?


----------



## Majik9

Sherry E said:


> *crystal1313 --*
> 
> 
> *Majik9 --*
> 
> I wondered about the wind at DLR.  That's a huge letdown and bummer for people who paid for MHP tickets so they could see Halloween Screams, only to miss out because of weather.
> 
> On the news the reporters kept saying how windy it was -- of course, they purposely go to the windiest parts of Southern California just so they can look windblown and messy as they tell us how bad the winds are.
> 
> The funny thing is, I live in L.A. and I saw no wind at all in my area.  I was waiting for it.  I was even excited about it because wind seems very Fall-like to me.  I kept the window open, waiting for my curtains to start swaying.  Nothing happened.  No wind in this area.



It was High Desert wind.  It was as windy as I ever recall in in The O.C.
Gusts were frequent and often 35 m.p.h. plus.  There was one in particular that must have been near 50 as it blew signs and loose items over.


----------



## dnamertz

I'M MIKEY, what settings was your camera on when you took those firework pictures?  They are great, and I want to try to get some good firework pics but I know it's not easy.


----------



## Sherry E

Panfan86 said:


> Ok, i know the answer is probably in here somewhere but i dont have time to find it. I lesve tomorrow morning for Disneyland, and im going to the party on Tuesday. Can you wear your costumes all day the day of the party, or do you have to wait until its closer to it starting?



*Panfan86 -*

No.  You can't wear them all day.  You will be allowed into the park with your MHP ticket at 3 p.m. (if it's a 6 p.m. party), so you can wear your costume in Disneyland from 3 p.m. on through the rest of the night, but not before 3 p.m.


----------



## dddarrington

10 hours until our flight to Disneyland...I'm just finishing up my packing...always worried I'll forget something important.    we are going to the party on Tuesday.  We've been to Disneyland before, but never a party...we are excited.    not sure if I'll get to sleep tonight or not...LOL  

If you see a little Jedi (DGS7) with a tall Yoda (Me, Grandma) stop and say Hi!


Diana


----------



## DisFam95

I'm mikey said:


> we had a fantastic time at MHP this year. Here are some pictures from the Halloween Screams fireworks on Tuesday October first.
> 
> Click on any picture to see in full resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great photos.  How do you deal with the tripod?  I tried once and people kept bumping it and tripping over the legs - and giving me LOOKS


----------



## Nonsuch

The Halloween Screams fireworks went off tonight!
Once the fireworks were loaded for Friday it is dangerous to change. 

The winds were very strong last night, it seemed likely the fireworks would be cancelled. 

I was able to buy MHP tickets at the GCH for the "sold out" party yesterday. Tickets are released for resort guests in the morning (~7AM).


----------



## DLmama

They played Halloween Screams tonight!  There was never an announcement, but they were canceled last night due to winds.  I wish I'd known because we missed the beginning of them.  Hopefully this info helps someone else in case other nights end up canceled.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Nonsuch said:


> The Halloween Screams fireworks went off tonight!
> Once the fireworks were loaded for Friday it is dangerous to change.
> 
> The winds were very strong last night, it seemed likely the fireworks would be cancelled.
> 
> I was able to buy MHP tickets at the GCH for the "sold out" party yesterday. Tickets are released for resort guests in the morning (~7AM).





DLmama said:


> They played Halloween Screams tonight!  There was never an announcement, but they were canceled last night due to winds.  I wish I'd known because we missed the beginning of them.  Hopefully this info helps someone else in case other nights end up canceled.



After reading the last couple pages and catching up, I was just going comment that if the party fireworks get cancelled, you'll be able to catch them on the next day.  I learned this tidbit of info last year  Be warned, however, that a lot of locals know this so you may want to camp out your spot if you really want to see them.


----------



## dnamertz

Goofy_Mom said:


> After reading the last couple pages and catching up, I was just going comment that if the party fireworks get cancelled, you'll be able to catch them on the next day.  I learned this tidbit of info last year  Be warned, however, that a lot of locals know this so you may want to camp out your spot if you really want to see them.



Does this also on apply to the Friday parties?  They don't usually have fireworkds scheduled on non-party weeknights in October, so if the fireworks get cancelled when we are at the party on a Monday, will they show them Tuesday (when there is no party)?


----------



## MAJPLO

dnamertz said:


> Does this also on apply to the Friday parties?  They don't usually have fireworkds scheduled on non-party weeknights in October, so if the fireworks get cancelled when we are at the party on a Monday, will they show them Tuesday (when there is no party)?



Aren't the parties only on Tuesdays and Fridays? Except right at the end of October when they are on Halloween. So the party fireworks from Friday night were canceled and they were set off on Saturday night instead of the regular Saturday night fireworks show (I forget what it's called). Right?


----------



## dnamertz

MAJPLO said:


> Aren't the parties only on Tuesdays and Fridays? Except right at the end of October when they are on Halloween. So the party fireworks from Friday night were canceled and they were set off on Saturday night instead of the regular Saturday night fireworks show (I forget what it's called). Right?



The week before Halloween, there are parties Mon, Wed, and Fri.  So, now that I think about it, if Monday's fireworks were cancelled they would probably just save them two nights to do at the Wed party.


----------



## I'm mikey

Susie63 said:


> Wow....really nice pictures!



Thank you.



dnamertz said:


> I'M MIKEY, what settings was your camera on when you took those firework pictures?  They are great, and I want to try to get some good firework pics but I know it's not easy.



These were taken with a canon 60D and 18-135 lens mounted on a tripod, I also had a 3 stop neutral density filter attached to the lens. 
The camera was set to BULB mode, I used a remote cable release to activate the shutter. 
Aperture = f/11
ISO = 200
shutter speed varied between 13 and 29 seconds, depending on the picture. 



DisFam95 said:


> Great photos.  How do you deal with the tripod?  I tried once and people kept bumping it and tripping over the legs - and giving me LOOKS



I had the same problem, I had my family stand on each side of the tripod to help protect it.


----------



## crystal1313

Morgan063006 said:


> I missed the clif kids bars but we also got a ton of bug bites (graham cracker cookies) and craisins.  We only did about 6 of the treat trails but no suckers.



Thanks everyone for the replies.  Too bad about the tootsie pops.  Bt my DS4 loves cliff bars so that's awesome! And the bug bites and craisins sound wonderful too!


----------



## Sherry E

*I'm mikey* -- 

Such awesome, amazing photos of Halloween Screams (as we would expect from you!)!  So you use a Canon?  Why was I thinking you used a Nikon?  




Nonsuch said:


> The Halloween Screams fireworks went off tonight!
> Once the fireworks were loaded for Friday it is dangerous to change.
> 
> The winds were very strong last night, it seemed likely the fireworks would be cancelled.
> 
> I was able to buy MHP tickets at the GCH for the "sold out" party yesterday. Tickets are released for resort guests in the morning (~7AM).



*Nonsuch --*

Thank you for reporting back here about that.  I was really curious to hear if that worked (onsite guests getting the MHP tickets at the hotel on the morning of the party).  I guess we can assume it will happen that way in future years too.  That's good information to have.  I'm sure the number of tickets the hotels get in tends to vary or be limited, but it's a good back-up plan in case a night sells out before a hotel guest has a chance to get the tickets.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

dnamertz said:


> The week before Halloween, there are parties Mon, Wed, and Fri.  So, now that I think about it, if Monday's fireworks were cancelled they would probably just save them two nights to do at the Wed party.



This is what I'm thinking as well.

After I typed that I got to thinking, the people that paid for the party are missing out on a major draw to the party. I wonder if they still fire them off the next day so at least there is a chance they'll still get to see them.  Of course I'm thinking about those of us who aren't local and make the party part of our vacation.  And even for the locals with APs who forked over money to see the fireworks, they'd still get a chance to see them.  Hard to call.  We'll just have to see what happens if the fireworks are cancelled on a weekday party.


----------



## jason41483

I'm mikey said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken with a canon 60D and 18-135 lens mounted on a tripod, I also had a 3 stop neutral density filter attached to the lens.
> The camera was set to BULB mode, I used a remote cable release to activate the shutter.
> Aperture = f/11
> ISO = 200
> shutter speed varied between 13 and 29 seconds, depending on the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem, I had my family stand on each side of the tripod to help protect it.




Not exaggerating when I say those are the best fireworks pictures I have ever seen.  Not just fireworks at Disneyland, but anywhere.



> *Sherry E --*
> 
> Hello, fellow Los Angeles resident!  Have you visited Old Town Pasadena yet?  It's a fun area.
> 
> I don't know exactly how long it takes to get to Disneyland from Pasadena, but from my area of L.A. it takes about 40 - 45 minutes without traffic of any kind, and at least twice as long as that with traffic.
> 
> Still, though, as you say -- being so close to Disneyland is going to be dangerous.  Are you going to get Annual Passes, or have you gotten them?  It sounds like it might be a worthwhile investment (albeit, an expensive one)!  After all, the holiday season is coming up and Disneyland really knows how to do it up right!



Thanks!  We actually live in Old Town Pasadena, it is fantastic and the walk-ability is great for us and our dog.  It took us about 2 hours to get to Disneyland on a Saturday night, we left at 5pm and I-5 was a mess near the construction closer to Anaheim.  We're going to try the 210 east to 57 south next time and see if we cut down on congestion.  

I have my Cast Member main entrance pass, so I'm all set!  Just have to work around the black-out dates during the holidays.  I submitted to get my CM Holiday tickets.  Will get much more use out of my entrance pass than I ever did living in Seattle, so excited!


----------



## Rayes88

I'm mikey said:


> we had a fantastic time at MHP this year. Here are some pictures from the Halloween Screams fireworks on Tuesday October first.




Seriously your pictures are AMAZING!  Best pictures i have ever seeen  so excited now!!


----------



## tdhickey

I'm mikey said:


> Thank you.
> These were taken with a canon 60D and 18-135 lens mounted on a tripod, I also had a 3 stop neutral density filter attached to the lens.
> The camera was set to BULB mode, I used a remote cable release to activate the shutter.
> Aperture = f/11
> ISO = 200
> shutter speed varied between 13 and 29 seconds, depending on the picture.



Now that is you how you take pictures of fireworks. I always laugh at people using a point and click or "shudder" a smartphone to take pictures of fireworks, it's like why bother. This on the other hand is actually worth doing!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Yep, awesome shots Mike, looking forward to trip report.


----------



## Sherry E

tdhickey said:


> Now that is you how you take pictures of fireworks. I always laugh at people using a point and click or "shudder" a smartphone to take pictures of fireworks, it's like why bother. This on the other hand is actually worth doing!



I think that anyone should take pictures of any subject that interests him or her, no matter what kind of equipment is used.  I don't want anyone thinking that they shouldn't post fireworks photos in any of my Superthreads unless they are professional-level and taken with the best equipment.  I encourage everyone to post photos of whatever they have taken, with any kind of camera, as long as it fits the theme of the thread!

Some people can't afford the kind of equipment that is used by our expert photographers here on the board, and/or it's just not a practical purchase for them if they don't take photos often enough.  They may still want some fireworks photos for their own collection.  I'm not personally an avid fireworks enthusiast so it's not something I would ever spend a great deal of time on with any kind of camera, but I love looking at fireworks photos!


----------



## rosanab1031

Sherry E said:


> I think that anyone should take pictures of any subject that interests him or her, no matter what kind of equipment is used.  I don't want anyone thinking that they shouldn't post fireworks photos in any of my Superthreads unless they are professional-level and taken with the best equipment.  I encourage everyone to post photos of whatever they have taken, with any kind of camera, as long as it fits the theme of the thread!
> 
> Some people can't afford the kind of equipment that is used by our expert photographers here on the board, and/or it's just not a practical purchase for them if they don't take photos often enough.  They may still want some fireworks photos for their own collection.  I'm not personally an avid fireworks enthusiast so it's not something I would ever spend a great deal of time on with any kind of camera, but I love looking at fireworks photos!



Thank you for this


----------



## kmedina

Sherry E said:


> I think that anyone should take pictures of any subject that interests him or her, no matter what kind of equipment is used.  I don't want anyone thinking that they shouldn't post fireworks photos in any of my Superthreads unless they are professional-level and taken with the best equipment.  I encourage everyone to post photos of whatever they have taken, with any kind of camera, as long as it fits the theme of the thread!  Some people can't afford the kind of equipment that is used by our expert photographers here on the board, and/or it's just not a practical purchase for them if they don't take photos often enough.  They may still want some fireworks photos for their own collection.  I'm not personally an avid fireworks enthusiast so it's not something I would ever spend a great deal of time on with any kind of camera, but I love looking at fireworks photos!



  Or, like me, you have the nice camera but do not have the knowledge or skill to use it. Then, people with regular point and shoots take better pictures than I do. I just take about 50 of the same shot and post the best one. That is why I never mind seeing any picture even if it is blurry. It is so hard for me to take a non blurry picture even on auto sometimes. Yes, I am that bad, and my hands are very shaky. A tripod would help, but I do not want to carry it around or rent a locker just for it. We rarely do breaks, so going back to the room to get it would not work either.  

 Mike, you really did get fantastic pictures. They are right up there with Bret's and PiO's.


----------



## Shadowcat70

Has anyone seen any of the "black coffin" plastic lunch boxes this year?
I saw a picture which might have been from last year and family has their eyes set on them, so I would like to know ahead of time before any hopes get too high. lol!


----------



## MommyLove

MHP tickets purchased (for the 23rd), Photopass+ purchased, hotel room reserved (quite awhile back) and one night successfully added, costumes about half way done... we are GOING to our first ever Halloween party at Disneyland! I'm sooooooooooo excited!!  We never really know until pretty close if we can make a planned trip so I'm pretty happy! 

Great job on the thread, Sherry. Been reading since the post you made about your visit there last month on the first Halloween day (over 30+ pages ago... took me a couple days, lol). Wonderful contributions all around (Mike, your firework pics are incredible) and I love ALL the pics included, everyone!

My main question right now is (and I've seen conflicting answers to this on this thread, so I'm hoping to get a more definitive answer... or maybe one that goes the way I hope )... do we really have to wait until 3pm (doing a Wednesday night party) to come in our costumes?

I know I had more comments (and maybe another question) as I was reading through all those pages, but I can't think of them right now. Just so psyched to be going in a couple weeks!

Sherry, when are you going to a party?



Sherry E said:


> I think that anyone should take pictures of any subject that interests him or her, no matter what kind of equipment is used.



Amen! 

Well, unless you're holding up a ginormous iPad and it's blocking other's views.


----------



## Sherry E

rosanab1031 said:


> Thank you for this



*rosanab1031 --* You're welcome!  I just want to make sure that everyone knows that all Halloween Time photos are welcome here, no matter what they were taken with!



kmedina said:


> Or, like me, you have the nice camera but do not have the knowledge or skill to use it. Then, people with regular point and shoots take better pictures than I do. I just take about 50 of the same shot and post the best one. That is why I never mind seeing any picture even if it is blurry. It is so hard for me to take a non blurry picture even on auto sometimes. Yes, I am that bad, and my hands are very shaky. A tripod would help, but I do not want to carry it around or rent a locker just for it. We rarely do breaks, so going back to the room to get it would not work either.
> 
> Mike, you really did get fantastic pictures. They are right up there with Bret's and PiO's.



*Kim --* Yes, good point.  Some folks don't have the time or patience to figure out the nice cameras.  I think you probably have the skill, though!  I suspect you can take some great pictures!

Or, another scenario is that in some cases people may have the nice equipment but maybe not such a good eye for composition and what not.  So then the nice equipment is essentially wasted if the 'eye' is not there to begin with.  

I don't blame you -- I wouldn't want to carry the tripod either.  I'm far too clumsy to be lugging around a really, really nice camera and all of the accessories.  I would end up dropping something or losing it.  But that doesn't diminish my love of taking photos of certain things and constantly _attempting_ to get interesting pictures!



Shadowcat70 said:


> Has anyone seen any of the "black coffin" plastic lunch boxes this year?
> I saw a picture which might have been from last year and family has their eyes set on them, so I would like to know ahead of time before any hopes get too high. lol!



*Shadowcat70 --*

Ar you sure they were lunch boxes and not popcorn buckets?  I didn't see any when I was there on 9/13, but now that we're into October I wonder if the coffin has made a return!



MommyLove said:


> MHP tickets purchased (for the 23rd), Photopass+ purchased, hotel room reserved (quite awhile back) and one night successfully added, costumes about half way done... we are GOING to our first ever Halloween party at Disneyland! I'm sooooooooooo excited!!  We never really know until pretty close if we can make a planned trip so I'm pretty happy!
> 
> Great job on the thread, Sherry. Been reading since the post you made about your visit there last month on the first Halloween day (over 30+ pages ago... took me a couple days, lol). Wonderful contributions all around (Mike, your firework pics are incredible) and I love ALL the pics included, everyone!
> 
> My main question right now is (and I've seen conflicting answers to this on this thread, so I'm hoping to get a more definitive answer... or maybe one that goes the way I hope )... do we really have to wait until 3pm (doing a Wednesday night party) to come in our costumes?
> 
> I know I had more comments (and maybe another question) as I was reading through all those pages, but I can't think of them right now. Just so psyched to be going in a couple weeks!
> 
> Sherry, when are you going to a party?



Hi, *Kathleen*!  Welcome!

It's hard to believe that more than 30 pages have passed since 9/13!  I hadn't checked, but I know that this thread moves very fast (as did the previous Halloween thread).  There is a much different kind of pace to it than the Christmas/Holiday thread, even though that thread is long (and popular) as well.  It's harder to -- for lack of a better phrase -- get a handle on this thread because it moves fast, which is fine as long as we can all just go with the flow and roll with it, and all of that good stuff.  

With each thread I am constantly making notes to myself, i.e., _"...must add X, Y and Z to next thread... must add a category for this and that in next thread..."_  So, ultimately, this thread will end up like the current Christmas Holiday season thread in that it will have different posts and categories for everything on Page 1.  It's already in the works, but it does take a lot of time to put it together in the proper way!

I've never known of anyone being allowed into Disneyland in costume prior to the allowed entry time (either 3 p.m. or 4 p.m. on party days), but I could be wrong.  Who knows?  Maybe some people have pulled it off, but I always thought that costumes were off limits until  that time.  The last time I attended a party, I noticed a whole bunch of folks entering Disneyland in costume at 3 p.m.!

As for when I'm going to the party, I probably should have stuck with my original plan of going on 9/27.  I changed my mind about that because I wanted to go in October instead (for more of a Halloween-ish vibe!).  I had my mind set on one date in October, and then a second date as an alternate, but I needed to take care of some arrangements before finalizing my plan.  Something told me not to buy my ticket yet, even though I have gift cards ready to do it.  I just had a feeling.  

Those dates that I had my eye on have sold out...which wouldn't be a big deal as I would just go on another night that is not sold out.  But, something kind of important has come up recently which may prevent me from going at all (that's probably why I was getting the strong feeling about not buying a ticket yet).  I don't want to get into it now because I am hoping something will still be worked out, but now I am thinking that if I had stuck with my original 9/27 plan to go it would have worked out fine.  But noooooooooooo!  I just _had_ to abandon my 9/27 plan in favor of trying to go to the MHP at a more Halloween-ish time!





MommyLove said:


> Amen!
> 
> Well, unless you're holding up a ginormous iPad and it's blocking other's views.



*Kathleen --  *Very true!  It's never fun when people are holding up large devices to snap photos, preventing people from seeing things!

​


----------



## dddarrington

Only 30 minutes until we start getting ready for our party!!!  Here's to having a GREAT time!!!


----------



## Sherry E

dddarrington said:


> Only 30 minutes until we start getting ready for our party!!!  Here's to having a GREAT time!!!



*dddarrington -*

Have a wonderful time!  Be sure to report back to us and let us know how it all went.


----------



## SingWithFlowers

Shadowcat70 said:


> Has anyone seen any of the "black coffin" plastic lunch boxes this year? I saw a picture which might have been from last year and family has their eyes set on them, so I would like to know ahead of time before any hopes get too high. lol!


  I haven't been to the park this season, but I know I saw a coffin picture and I think it was labeled as a popcorn bucket a while back. I'm pretty sure it was in this thread.

ETA: I found a 2013 pic of it in another thread and I guess it is used as a lunch pail at DLR... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3087929


----------



## figment_jii

Just a quick update about the coffin popcorn/lunch bucket (they were the same thing last year)...I didn't see them at either the French Market or Haunted Mansion popcorn stand today.  I was kind of surprised, but maybe they are featuring them this year.

For the costume question, I saw a few folks around 2 pm, but almost none before that.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

We went on the 27th. I loved the Cadaver Dan's floating in the river. That was spectacular! By far the best part. Couldn't stand the treat trails, we did a couple that we didn't have to wait for. Was super irritated there were not photo pass photogs out near the castle. I talked to one, he said they were trying to blend in. I thought that was ridiculous considering how much we spent to be there and for photo pass +. Definitely enjoyed only taking the oldest. Dh and I agreed it was good one on one with him that we rarely get. We are going to make it a point to take the other 2 when they're older one on one to a party too.


----------



## Viva Las Disney

Can Halloween screams be seen well from anywhere outside the park like downtown Disney?  I made a spur of the moment trip and am staying in the holiday inn by the parking garage to go to DL tomorrow, I tried to get tickets for tonight but the Halloween party was sold out. 

Are the fireworks at 9:30?


----------



## figment_jii

Viva Las Disney said:
			
		

> Are the fireworks at 9:30?



Yes, they are at 9:30 pm.  I would guess that you can see them from the Esplande....you won't see the effects on the castle or Zero, but you should be able to see the bursts.


----------



## dddarrington

Well, I've now been to a Halloween Party and I have mixed feelings.  For something we had to spend additional money to attend, there were WAY too many people there!  I kind of figured a special event would feel more exclusive. 

We did several treat trails when the lines weren't bad.  Only two photo shoots as those lines are painfully slow.  I thought the effects were GREAT, and it was fun to see everyone's cosumes.  I LOVED the fireworks.  My DGS wanted to leave before that, but I made him wait...he was glad we did!  Don't get me wrong, we had a great time, but I'm not sure I would pay to do it again.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

dddarrington said:


> Well, I've now been to a Halloween Party and I have mixed feelings.  For something we had to spend additional money to attend, there were WAY too many people there!  I kind of figured a special event would feel more exclusive.
> 
> We did several treat trails when the lines weren't bad.  Only two photo shoots as those lines are painfully slow.  I thought the effects were GREAT, and it was fun to see everyone's cosumes.  I LOVED the fireworks.  My DGS wanted to leave before that, but I made him wait...he was glad we did!  Don't get me wrong, we had a great time, but I'm not sure I would pay to do it again.



You just described my experience EXACTLY!


----------



## rizzle64

Has there been a map of MHP posted in this thread?

I'm sure it's been posted somehwere, but with 185 pages, It'd take me hours to find.

Thanks!


----------



## Caroline94501

rizzle64 said:


> Has there been a map of MHP posted in this thread?
> 
> I'm sure it's been posted somehwere, but with 185 pages, It'd take me hours to find.
> 
> Thanks!



It's at the top of page 168, although it's really hard to read.
Caroline


----------



## MAJPLO

rizzle64 said:


> Has there been a map of MHP posted in this thread?
> 
> I'm sure it's been posted somehwere, but with 185 pages, It'd take me hours to find.
> 
> Thanks!



Posted by Perlster. Search for posts by Perlster and you will find it. I want to say it was posted sometime around Sept 25th.


----------



## Padres19

We went last night and it was fantastic.  Although it was sold out, the candy lines moved along really quickly, and we were able to hit every single trail in plenty of time to grab a great spot for the fireworks show.  All of the rides had minimal lines, except for Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion.

I don't want to spoil the fun, but I wanted to see if anyone had been able to spot all 13 of the special sets of 13 surprises that Jack had hidden in the Haunted Mansion.  The line was consistently about 20 minutes, so we only got the chance to ride it twice.  The first time we just enjoyed it and the second time we looked for the 13s.  We only found 5 of them, but I don't want to post them here and ruin the surprise.  I was wondering if anyone was aware of a list of all 13 that was posted someplace.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Excited!!!  I'm taking a midterm today (not the exciting part), then I get to get my nails done (fire nails to go with my devil costume), then get the kids from school, then a new tire on my new car (ran over a nail, but drove a 1/2 block and got wall damage on the tire, so can't just get a plug), then get laundry done and pack!!!! We leave tomorrow!!!!! Party on Friday!!!!! Staying at the DLH!!!!!!!! and weather is supposed to be mid to high 70's for time we're there!!!!!


----------



## crystal1313

Goofy Mom, we are leaving tomorrow too!!  Cannot wait!!  Got most of the packing done last night because we are still making final adjustments to our costumes tonight!!!  I'm off work at 2 tomorrow and we will hopefully be on the road by 3!!  Yay!


----------



## rosanab1031

Majik9 said:


> Went last night and had a GREAT time.
> Family of 5 with, 9DD, 7DD, 2DD.
> Space Mtn was great!
> 
> Rode a bunch of rides without much wait, 20 mins or less.
> Hit most the Candy trails, brought home a insane amount of candy.
> 
> The only down part was the huge wind meant no Fireworks.



I definitely pouted like a five year old after they announced that the fireworks were cancelled until my bf dragged me away from the castle and bought me some chips. Then he told me to shut up and eat my candy  LOL! 

The fireworks were really all I was looking forward to  Oh and beignets... the stand was closed -_-


----------



## crystal1313

Hi guys....I know I've asked this before, but it was long before the MHP started this year.  We are going Friday to the party.  As time gets closer, DH and I are increasingly concerned about our costumes and security.  We are all dressing like TRON.  Our costumes light up.  So there are wires and batteries, etc.  The wires are basically hidden with fabric tape to prevent any shorts, and DH has done an amazing job with hiding the battery cases.  Do you think we will have any issues with security?  Do you think they will ask us to remove our vests (where all the wiring is hidden inside?)  We are not wearing any helmets so we can follow the rules of the party.  I think we are over thinking it and will be fine....what are your thoughts/opinions? TIA!


----------



## rosanab1031

crystal1313 said:


> Hi guys....I know I've asked this before, but it was long before the MHP started this year.  We are going Friday to the party.  As time gets closer, DH and I are increasingly concerned about our costumes and security.  We are all dressing like TRON.  Our costumes light up.  So there are wires and batteries, etc.  The wires are basically hidden with fabric tape to prevent any shorts, and DH has done an amazing job with hiding the battery cases.  Do you think we will have any issues with security?  Do you think they will ask us to remove our vests (where all the wiring is hidden inside?)  We are not wearing any helmets so we can follow the rules of the party.  I think we are over thinking it and will be fine....what are your thoughts/opinions? TIA!



SO CUTE!!! Um... I don't imagine there being any problem. Saw many people with lights in their costumes and it didn't slow down the line so I can only assume they were let in without a hitch. The only time I have experienced Disney making anyone take something off is during Grad Nite. 

I think you will be fine! Hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## Princess Bree

ROSANAB1031 !!!

Where is this wonderful beignet stand you speak of? I made reservations at Cafe Orleans just to get them. But I can always eat more! I live in Canada so just can't get enough New Orleans food. My dogs are from N.O. But they don't know how to cook!

Regards, Brenda


----------



## perlster

high-resolution image of Mickey's Halloween Party map by perlster, on Flickr


----------



## dnamertz

Here is what we'd like to accomplish during the MHP on Monday Oct 21:

1. Hit almost every treat trail
2. See the Fireworks
3. See the parade/calvacade (are there spots available 15 minutes before the 1st parade?)
4. Visit each land of the park to take in all the MHP atmosphere...especially New Orleans Square.
5. Get photos at 2 or 3 of the character meet-n-greets (Star Wars, Toy Story Pals, and Villains).  Is our best bet for the Villains to visit them in the last 30 minutes of the party to avoid the crowd?  Also, for the character lines, if you are in line before the party ends (11pm) do you still get to visit the character or do they close off the line prior to 11pm?

How doable is this plan?


----------



## Riahsha

dnamertz said:


> Here is what we'd like to accomplish during the MHP on Monday Oct 21:
> 
> 1. Hit almost every treat trail
> 2. See the Fireworks
> 3. See the parade/calvacade (are there spots available 15 minutes before the 1st parade?)
> 4. Visit each land of the park to take in all the MHP atmosphere...especially New Orleans Square.
> 5. Get photos at 2 or 3 of the character meet-n-greets (Star Wars, Toy Story Pals, and Villains).  Is our best bet for the Villains to visit them in the last 30 minutes of the party to avoid the crowd?  Also, for the character lines, if you are in line before the party ends (11pm) do you still get to visit the character or do they close off the line prior to 11pm?
> 
> How doable is this plan?



Wow, this is just what I came in to ask.  My list...
1. Hit every treat trail
2. See the fireworks
3. See the parade/calvacade (want to see the 2nd showing)
4. Ride 3 Fantasyland rides (Peter Pan, Dumbo, and Mr. Toad)
5. Meet and get a pic with Jack Sparrow

Any problems?


----------



## pudinhd

dnamertz said:


> Here is what we'd like to accomplish during the MHP on Monday Oct 21:
> 
> 1. Hit almost every treat trail
> 2. See the Fireworks
> 3. See the parade/calvacade (are there spots available 15 minutes before the 1st parade?)
> 4. Visit each land of the park to take in all the MHP atmosphere...especially New Orleans Square.
> 5. Get photos at 2 or 3 of the character meet-n-greets (Star Wars, Toy Story Pals, and Villains).  Is our best bet for the Villains to visit them in the last 30 minutes of the party to avoid the crowd?  Also, for the character lines, if you are in line before the party ends (11pm) do you still get to visit the character or do they close off the line prior to 11pm?
> 
> How doable is this plan?



I would not suggest waiting until the very end of the night.  We arrived back at Town Square around 11:45-ish for the first party that ended at 12:00.  The villains were up on the train platform doing a little good-bye dance thing.  I don't know when the meet & greet ended, but I think the line would have been cut off by 30 minutes before the end of the party.


----------



## Dot2Vegas

pudinhd said:
			
		

> I would not suggest waiting until the very end of the night.  We arrived back at Town Square around 11:45-ish for the first party that ended at 12:00.  The villains were up on the train platform doing a little good-bye dance thing.  I don't know when the meet & greet ended, but I think the line would have been cut off by 30 minutes before the end of the party.



I second this. Don't wait. We waited until 11pm to head to the villains. We got distracted along the way and before we knew it it was midnight..I am so bummed that we missed them this year!


----------



## Sherry E

dddarrington said:


> Well, I've now been to a Halloween Party and I have mixed feelings.  For something we had to spend additional money to attend, there were WAY too many people there!  I kind of figured a special event would feel more exclusive.
> 
> We did several treat trails when the lines weren't bad.  Only two photo shoots as those lines are painfully slow.  I thought the effects were GREAT, and it was fun to see everyone's cosumes.  I LOVED the fireworks.  My DGS wanted to leave before that, but I made him wait...he was glad we did!  Don't get me wrong, we had a great time, but I'm not sure I would pay to do it again.



*dddarrington --*

I agree with all of your assessments.  I have consistently said in this thread (and in others) that, in my opinion, the Halloween party has way too many people for what should feel more like an exclusive event.  I think that Disney over-sells the MHP tickets.  I found the party to be too full of people 2 years ago, so I can't even imagine what it's like now.  However, on the other hand, when the party was held in California Adventure pre-2010, I didn't think it seemed as crowded.  Maybe it was because if the layout of DCA, and the fact that there was more space to move around in certain areas, or just fewer tickets sold back then.

Just as you stated:  

1.  The Halloween Screams fireworks are, indeed, awesome.  I love them too -- and this is coming from a person who is kind of indifferent about watching fireworks;  

2.  The costumes that people wear are so fun to see (some of them are hilarious and some are just very creative); and  

3.  I agree that the character photo lines are too long and slow.



I also enjoy the effects (fog, spooky projections, etc.) during the party.  Plus, I love being able to trick or treat as an adult -- something I would never do in "real life" but it is acceptable at the MHP!  That is fun to do once in a blue moon, because Disneyland is the only place where it can be done without receiving odd looks and such!

When I go to the Halloween party, I have a great time and I really enjoy it.  I miss it when I don't go.  At the same time, I end up thinking that I am okay with skipping the party in certain years -- maybe going to the party every other year or so.  As long as I can still enjoy the Halloween Time season at Disneyland and all that it has to offer (the Carnival, Haunted Mansion Holiday, the decorations on Main Street, the treats, etc.), I am okay with missing the actual party now and again (although I was looking forward to going to the MHP again this year because I hadn't been to it in a while).


----------



## Pinup Mommy

We attended MHP last night , 10/8 we had an overall good experience. 

1) Parking was a breeze, maybe 2 cars ahead of us at the parking toll. There were also plenty of trams running which was great. The event entrances had long lines, but moved quickly, it took us about 10 minutes to get through and receive our wrist bands. DD has sensory issues and refused to wear the bracelet so the very patient CM tied it on the back of her costume.   

2) We got into the resort right at 4PM , did a few rides, and visited Jamboree Ranch before heading over to Toon Town at 6 for the PreParty ( 5PM - 7PM) The treat trails had long lines as well, but moved at a good pace. It was a lot of fun to trick or treat through Mickey and Minnie's as well as Donald's home. The Character M&G lines were insane so we skipped them. I was a bit bummed about that. 

3) The next couple of hours we did a few more rides, everything was pretty much a walk, which was awesome!

4) The bad, we got stuck in grid lock of foot traffic through Main Street, DD went into full on meltdown, which caused my DM to have a panic attack because we were stuck!  It was 45 minutes before the firework show and people were already staking out viewing spots! It always amazes me how rabid the firework fans are.... We used this time to ride HM, POTC and Trick or Treat near Rivers of America. Watching the fireworks from New Orleans Square with the fog gave it a cool creepy vibe away from the crowds, IMO a great alternative away from the hub. 

5) A lot of people left after the fireworks around 10PM. We rode Dumbo and the Tea Cups , 1030ish we bought churros, popcorn and a Mickey pretzel  and easily found a place to sit in the IASW Mall area, watched the pumpkin projections on to the IASW facade while waiting for the cavalcade to pass through . (I think next time we skip the cavalcade) 

6) We made our way back to the villains area on Main St. in hopes we could catch them before 11PM,  but sadly they were already gone. During the 7 hours we were there we did not take a single photo at a M&G :-( 


I feel there are too many people for an exclusive event, I am willing to pay double for Party Tickets for half the crowds. DH was a bit jealous this was a girls only trip so we may do another party at the end of the month.


----------



## dnamertz

Pinup Mommy said:


> 4) The bad, we got stuck in grid lock of foot traffic through Main Street, DD went into full on meltdown, which caused my DM to have a panic attack because we were stuck!  It was 45 minutes before the firework show and people were already staking out viewing spots! It always amazes me how rabid the firework fans are.... We used this time to ride HM, POTC and Trick or Treat near Rivers of America. Watching the fireworks from New Orleans Square with the fog gave it a cool creepy vibe away from the crowds, IMO a great alternative away from the hub.



Are there still projections that go with the fireworks at the Rivers of America?

I've also heard there are projections on Its A Small World during the fireworks...are they still doing this and is it easy to get a spot in front of IASW during the fireworks (I don't want to spend 45 minutes waiting in front of the castle)?  Do they still do the ISAW projections even after the ride closes for the Christmas overlay refurbishment?


----------



## Pinup Mommy

dnamertz said:


> Are there still projections that go with the fireworks at the Rivers of America?
> 
> I've also heard there are projections on Its A Small World during the fireworks...are they still doing this and is it easy to get a spot in front of IASW during the fireworks (I don't want to spend 45 minutes waiting in front of the castle)?  Do they still do the ISAW projections even after the ride closes for the Christmas overlay refurbishment?



I did not see the projection, but it does not mean it did not happen.  I did see the lights and could hear the sound track too, it was actually very pretty, shortly after the Cadaver Dans floated out which was cool. 

Here are some picture I took using my iPhone, sorry for the low quality 












I am curious as well about the Christmas projection on IASW during the fireworks show, I know this area is much more easier to navigate holds a large crowd well.


----------



## dnamertz

Pinup Mommy said:


> I did not see the projection, but it does not mean it did not happen.  I did see the lights and could hear the sound track too, it was actually very pretty, shortly after the Cadaver Dans floated out which was cool.



The images I was refering to on the Rivers of America were projected on spraying water (like they do during Fantasmic).  They displayed Jack and various images that went with the music playing during the fireworks.  They also did he same thing with projections on the front of Small World, including projecting Jack's face on the clock face.  The videos I saw of this were form previous years, but I'd like to know if they still do this.


----------



## rosanab1031

Princess Bree said:


> ROSANAB1031 !!!
> 
> Where is this wonderful beignet stand you speak of? I made reservations at Cafe Orleans just to get them. But I can always eat more! I live in Canada so just can't get enough New Orleans food. My dogs are from N.O. But they don't know how to cook!
> 
> Regards, Brenda



Darn those non-cooking dogs! Lol.

They are to the right of the New Orleans Cafe at the Mint Julep stand  It's right across from where the bathrooms are. It's not a stand alone stand it is actually just a little window in the side of the cafe. Good luck! Took me years to even realize it was there. Lol. They also sell Beignets at Downtown Disney but they are not as good as the ones inside Disneyland. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## dnamertz

rosanab1031 said:


> Darn those non-cooking dogs! Lol.
> 
> They are to the right of the New Orleans Cafe at the Mint Julep stand  It's right across from where the bathrooms are. It's not a stand alone stand it is actually just a little window in the side of the cafe. Good luck! Took me years to even realize it was there. Lol. They also sell Beignets at Downtown Disney but they are not as good as the ones inside Disneyland. Hope you enjoy!



Do you know if they are currently serving the Gingerbread Beignets with Eggnog Angalasie?


----------



## rosanab1031

dnamertz said:


> Do you know if they are currently serving the Gingerbread Beignets with Eggnog Angalasie?



Not sure. I know last year around Christmas they had pumpkin at the Mint Julep stand. They weren't as good as the original.


----------



## junmatno

Padres19 said:


> We went last night and it was fantastic.  Although it was sold out, the candy lines moved along really quickly, and we were able to hit every single trail in plenty of time to grab a great spot for the fireworks show.  All of the rides had minimal lines, except for Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion.  I don't want to spoil the fun, but I wanted to see if anyone had been able to spot all 13 of the special sets of 13 surprises that Jack had hidden in the Haunted Mansion.  The line was consistently about 20 minutes, so we only got the chance to ride it twice.  The first time we just enjoyed it and the second time we looked for the 13s.  We only found 5 of them, but I don't want to post them here and ruin the surprise.  I was wondering if anyone was aware of a list of all 13 that was posted someplace.



Wasn't it great!!! We were having so much fun we only went to FL and TL.  And SM was only about 20 minutes for a lot of the time!  Our son loved it and it was worth the money.  We got the candy we wanted and he stopped when he was done with Treating.  Loved it, but it'll probably be a couple years before we try it again.


----------



## redheadtove

I attended the MHP last night and I have some many mixed feelings about the event. We got there about 4:30pm and entering was fine. We waited about 5 minutes in line. Then when we entered the park there was a MASS AMOUNT of people there. The Parade was finishing and there were roped off areas and people trying to get down main street. The back of my feet were ran into by strollers I don't know how many times. And people were just rude about it. I actually had one woman tell me to " get out of her way because she had a stroller" I didn't want to cause a scene so I moved out of the way. Haunted Mansion wait was about 15 mins, and we a few Treat Trails. Some places they gave out a few pieces of candy and others it was handfuls. 

Once it was time for the parade we went to find a place and it was nuts, once again, people everywhere and being rude when you walked by them looking for a spot. I had to stop and then I just had a breakdown, I can handle crowds of people but the amount of people at the party was more then I could take. I had finally hit my breaking point, I had been looking forward to this party and wanted to see everything it had to offer, I was crying and my mom kept telling me that it was ok. I had paid a lot of money to see Disney at Halloween and attend the party only to be disappointed. 

Lucky a CM could tell I was getting frustrated and found my family a spot. ( I wish I could remember their name). My Mom and I chatted with the CM for a few minutes and I mentioned that there was way to many people at this party and they agreed with me. The CM said that they could cut the amount of people in half, then the party would be more enjoyable for everyone. 

Once the parade was over we headed to the Big Pumpkin and had the CM Photographer take a family picture for us. We left the park after that. The crazy amount of people and crazy lines for characters turned me off. My daughters and mom was alright with that choice because they had just had enough as well. We were not the only ones who were leaving the park before fireworks. Lots of people were leaving as well, I over heard a few say that if the crowd was less then they may have stayed. 

So ya, thats my MHP experience. But I won't let it ruin my trip. We still have 2 more days at DLR and I plan to experience the Halloween vibe as much as possible.


----------



## ScrtSolstice

I'm wondering if anyone knows how quickly the mhp tickets sold out ahead of the date. 

We have been looking at tickets for the 21/23 but I'm wondering if its worth risking the wait for my ap discount. I purchased an AP online but won't have the barcode to apply my discount to buy these online until I pick up the AP on the 20. My kid sister is buying them so I'm being money conscious for her sake.


----------



## Geemo

ScrtSolstice said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows how quickly the mhp tickets sold out ahead of the date.
> 
> We have been looking at tickets for the 21/23 but I'm wondering if its worth risking the wait for my ap discount. I purchased an AP online but won't have the barcode to apply my discount to buy these online until I pick up the AP on the 20. My kid sister is buying them so I'm being money conscious for her sake.



October 23rd is now SOLD OUT.  
I understand being Money Conscious....
However, as you are waiting, you risk October 21 selling out too.

Good luck

Geemo


----------



## LadyHadley

Oh no  

I was so looking forward to Halloween and Disneyland together (we don't get Halloween here - but they're my two favorite things in the world) that I even booked 2 party nights!

The crowds factor is starting to worry me.
I've had issues with crowds my entire life and the more crowded it is the worse I am, I just cant handle it.

I know Disneyland is a world renowned theme park which will almost always be crowded, and I was prepared for the Halloween party to be crowded due to it being such a fun sounding event....
But people packed like sardines in roped off narrow corridors, unable to move, having strangers and strollers pushed into you because its just that crowded!?  

I'm honestly seriously worried right now that I may have messed up two nights of our once-in-a-lifetime (and possibly last) Disneyland vacation  >.<

Kind of surprised Disney have let this happen given the amount of people reporting that one factor could ruin the entire event
(there seem to be a lot of "if only there were half the crowds it would be better for everyone" type comments, not just here but in a few places)


----------



## dnamertz

LadyHadley said:


> But people packed like sardines in roped off narrow corridors, unable to move, having strangers and strollers pushed into you because its just that crowded!?



Anyone have advice about which areas to avoid, and what time to avoid them, if we don't want to get stuck in any of these mass crowds of people duirng the MHP?


----------



## LadyHadley

dnamertz said:


> Anyone have advice about which areas to avoid, and what time to avoid them, if we don't want to get stuck in any of these mass crowds of people duirng the MHP?



*laughs* that is a super good question, I didnt even think of asking that but should help a lot if people know   Just went into panic mode


----------



## figment_jii

Figment and I went to the party on Tuesday (10/8)...we'll post a more thorough report when we get home (and can process all of the photos we took), but we had a great time!  The crowds felt similar to those of last year's party (we went the first night last year), so it seemed manageable to us.  I'll admit, we don't go for the character meet and greets or the rides, so we focus on the Cavalcade and fireworks.  Both were very similar to last year, but still a lot of fun.  We also did a fair amount of trick or treating,  but we didn't really have to wait in very long lines (except for the trail in front of the Rivers of America).  We also went to Toontown...and if you want to trick or treat, that's a great option because the trail through Minnie and Mickey's houses had lots of stations.  So a few observations:

1. Toontown treat trails were the only place where we got Peeps.
2. Main Street Square (across from the villains) treat trail was the only place we got Werther's Caramel Apple candies.
3. The changing of the villains is worth seeing.  It happens every 45 minutes.

This is the candy "haul" for three party guests...we didn't spend a lot of time trick-or-treating, but very thing is a trail, so candy is abundant.  I think that Whoopers have replaced Tootsie Rolls this year!  They were also handing out carrots and apple slices...sometimes you got them without asking.









Finally, the Hatbox Ghost Mickey popcorn bucket seems kind of hit or miss.  They were not selling it at all on Tuesday, but it was available on Wednesday.  No idea why exactly, but it seems kind of random.  I'm curious to see if it's being sold tomorrow (Thursday) or not.  It's pretty cute!  DCA was still selling the Ghost Mickey popcorn bucket.


----------



## MommyLove

Great update and pics! Thank you!


----------



## mydisneyfix

I am glad to see the little apple crisp bags. I love those! Although, I got a few funny looks from CM when I asked specifically for them....it was like they said..."u actually like these?!?" Lol...


----------



## DisFam95

Ugh these comments about crowds have me worried too. DH hates crowds. Guess we need to consider our arrival time and the afternoon parade. 

Luckily we all don't care for parades so we take advantage of rides at this time!


----------



## redheadtove

DisFam95 said:


> Ugh these comments about crowds have me worried too. DH hates crowds. Guess we need to consider our arrival time and the afternoon parade.
> 
> Luckily we all don't care for parades so we take advantage of rides at this time!



Yes, if you can avoid entering the park when the Parade is going on that will help. There is still lots of things to do while the Halloween Parade is going on, rides are still open and the wait time is minimal. 

I was more disappointed by the rude people, I can handle crowds but rude people just ruin the fun for me.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

My suggestion to avoid the major crowds is to get as far away from Main Street as you possibly can.  Get to the back of the park and stay there.  Avoid new Orleans Square and the Partners Statue if you can.  Find the back ways into different lands~ I found those a lot less crowded.  I was trapped and couldn't even get down Main Street at one point to leave so I took the back way to the Ranch and stayed there for awhile.  Then when I tried to leave through FantasyLand it was grid locked~ people would not let you through.  So I sat for about 20 minutes in the closed smoking section across from the ranch. Then made my way down Main Street.  We watched the fireworks from the back where the big Mickey Pumpkin was and had the area to ourselves.  We could see Zero fly but no projections.  As soon as the fireworks were over we scooted out and missed the main exodus because we were ahead of the crowds. Ride times were short if you could get to them with the exception of HMH and SMGG.  We rode Splash Mountain 3 times walking right on but then got trapped in the New Orleans mob.  Just go in prepared~ we weren't since it was the first party!  Study the map and find the back ways.


----------



## Nonsuch

figment_jii said:


> ..I think that Whoopers have replaced Tootsie Rolls this year!


That was a disappointment


----------



## Jenn1116

What are the 13 surprises? Not that I'm asking anyone to give away the secret, I just need to know what to look for.


----------



## Lucrezia

LadyHadley said:


> Oh no
> 
> I was so looking forward to Halloween and Disneyland together (we don't get Halloween here - but they're my two favorite things in the world) that I even booked 2 party nights!
> 
> The crowds factor is starting to worry me.
> I've had issues with crowds my entire life and the more crowded it is the worse I am, I just cant handle it.
> 
> I know Disneyland is a world renowned theme park which will almost always be crowded, and I was prepared for the Halloween party to be crowded due to it being such a fun sounding event....
> But people packed like sardines in roped off narrow corridors, unable to move, having strangers and strollers pushed into you because its just that crowded!?
> 
> I'm honestly seriously worried right now that I may have messed up two nights of our once-in-a-lifetime (and possibly last) Disneyland vacation  >.<
> 
> Kind of surprised Disney have let this happen given the amount of people reporting that one factor could ruin the entire event
> (there seem to be a lot of "if only there were half the crowds it would be better for everyone" type comments, not just here but in a few places)



This is exactly how I feel. Seriously, doesn't Disney have enough money to sell less tickets and make it more exclusive?? Grrr. My DF and nieces loathe crowds with a passion. I can deal with them, but obviously it's not ideal (especially with the kind of crowds people are discussing on this thread---they sound insane!). People's experiences with Stroller Maniacs is true for me, also, at any time of the year. I don't get it. Yes, you have a stroller, does that make you somehow more entitled to a crowd-free park than me??? Lol. They're always pushing past me or rear-ending us, and one time, a Stroller Maniac even knocked one of my nieces over---the kicker was that the kid in her stroller looked like he was twelve. I'm sorry, that's just too old. My youngest niece is five and she hasn't been in a stroller for two years now. 'Nuff said.  Okay, sorry for the rant. I do have happier news. Despite my worries, I'm still very excited for our trip. My DF and I did the Walt Disney Family Museum yesterday in SF. It was a lot of fun, we could've spent hours there.  My costume for MHP is finally finished and it's great. I can't believe I'm actually going to be dressing up. I had my seamstress friend make it for me, and someone else did a wig (I'm going as Rapunzel) that cost me an arm and a leg, but is worth it (contrary to what my DF believes... lol). I haven't worn a costume to anything Halloween-related since I was a kid. This'll be... an experience. Lol. I'll try to post pictures if I get the chance. Right now, I'm busy in over-planning mode.  Ten days from tomorrow, we'll be in Disneyland...


----------



## Sherry E

*Lucrezia -*

That's one of my gauges for determining if the park is crowded -- how many run-ins with strollers I have!  At my last MHP in 2011, my ankles were getting banged into -- and that included in the treat trail lines!

I think that I mentioned in the Halloween Time podcast (that the Unplugged team and I did in September) that at one point I was caught in a mob of people trying to escape from Town Square (on the night of that Unleash the Villains madness).  No one was moving.  We were all just stuck there for a couple of minutes.  

At one point, one of the people with strollers who was caught in the same mob of people said, "There are people with strollers trying to get through" as if that was suddenly going to part the masses and pave a way for them.  I understand -- it's very nerve-wracking when someone is stuck in a huge mass of non-moving people and they have a child in a stroller but when the crowd isn't moving at all, it's not going to move for the stroller folks either.


----------



## tlovesdis

Has anyone that has been to a party watched the fireworks from the Jolly Holiday seating area?  And if so, about what time should we try to get a table?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tdhickey

tlovesdis said:


> Has anyone that has been to a party watched the fireworks from the Jolly Holiday seating area?  And if so, about what time should we try to get a table?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I tried, it's kind of a bad idea since trees can block your view, however you need  at least 1.5 hours in advance to get a good spot. Honestly, middle of mainstreet near the circle (about 20 steps away from Jolly Holiday) is way better. Basically you need to get your seat before the parade as people sit there for both.


----------



## Padres19

Jenn1116 said:


> What are the 13 surprises? Not that I'm asking anyone to give away the secret, I just need to know what to look for.



As of October 4th, they have added 13 surprises to the Haunted Mansion.  They have even put up banners along the wait area lines. Each room has a surprise that is a set of 13 things or has the number 13.  I don't want to give them away, but there are four that I have found from doing simple web searches, and another four that we found when we went on the ride.  But the other five are a total mystery to me.  Since it has been disclosed in several media outlets (including the official Disneyland Blog), I can give you one example (spoiler alert...stop reading if you do NOT want to know): The one example that has officially been given out is to look in Zero's bowl in the hall scene and count the bones.


----------



## dnamertz

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> My suggestion to avoid the major crowds is to get as far away from Main Street as you possibly can.  Get to the back of the park and stay there.  Avoid new Orleans Square and the Partners Statue if you can.  Find the back ways into different lands~ I found those a lot less crowded.  I was trapped and couldn't even get down Main Street at one point to leave so I took the back way to the Ranch and stayed there for awhile.  Then when I tried to leave through FantasyLand it was grid locked~ people would not let you through.  So I sat for about 20 minutes in the closed smoking section across from the ranch. Then made my way down Main Street.  We watched the fireworks from the back where the big Mickey Pumpkin was and had the area to ourselves.  We could see Zero fly but no projections.  As soon as the fireworks were over we scooted out and missed the main exodus because we were ahead of the crowds. Ride times were short if you could get to them with the exception of HMH and SMGG.  We rode Splash Mountain 3 times walking right on but then got trapped in the New Orleans mob.  Just go in prepared~ we weren't since it was the first party!  Study the map and find the back ways.



Do the crowds on Main Street and New Orleans Square thin out during the last couple hours of the party...like maybe after the fireworks?  I definitely want to see New Orleans Square when the Cadavar Dans are performing.  Do they only perform at certain times?

Also, are there any "don't miss" treat trails that are decorated (such as The Golden Horseshoe)?  Or are they all just roped off lines?


----------



## DisFam95

Eeekk!  Bags are in the car..going to pick up the kids from school and off to the Land!! Party tomorrow night!!

I swear I have heart palpitations!


----------



## Kiwigirls

DisFam95 said:
			
		

> Eeekk!  Bags are in the car..going to pick up the kids from school and off to the Land!! Party tomorrow night!!
> 
> I swear I have heart palpitations!



Enjoy DisFam95! We are a week.away and getting so excited already, I can only imagine what we'll be like in a week!!


----------



## tlovesdis

DisFam95 said:


> Eeekk!  Bags are in the car..going to pick up the kids from school and off to the Land!! Party tomorrow night!!
> 
> I swear I have heart palpitations!



Have fun!  We leave in 13 days!!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## perlster

dnamertz said:


> are there any "don't miss" treat trails that are decorated (such as The Golden Horseshoe)?  Or are they all just roped off lines?



There are the characters at Rancho Del Zocalo, going through the houses in Toontown, and some decorations at the Golden Horseshoe, such as:




Medusa portrait by perlster, on Flickr


----------



## Jenn1116

Does the train run during the party? Thinking we can start at the Toontown pre-party and hop the train to Main Street to do the villians first thing then get away from Main Street til fireworks.


----------



## Jenn1116

Thanks so much Padres19!


----------



## Morgan063006

Jenn1116 said:


> Does the train run during the party? Thinking we can start at the Toontown pre-party and hop the train to Main Street to do the villians first thing then get away from Main Street til fireworks.



Yes.  We took the last train from Toon Town to Main St at 11:30ish on the 9/27 party.


----------



## ScrtSolstice

Geemo said:


> October 23rd is now SOLD OUT.
> I understand being Money Conscious....
> However, as you are waiting, you risk October 21 selling out too.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Geemo



Well that solves my dilemma of whether or not to get a second set Lol!
I bought our 21st tickets before any dates were sold out so that's good at least. Thanks for the response


----------



## dnamertz

dnamertz said:


> The images I was refering to on the Rivers of America were projected on spraying water (like they do during Fantasmic).  They displayed Jack and various images that went with the music playing during the fireworks.  They also did he same thing with projections on the front of Small World, including projecting Jack's face on the clock face.  The videos I saw of this were form previous years, but I'd like to know if they still do this.



For anyone who attends one of the parties in the next week and 1/2, can you let me know whether they still have the projections on IASW or Rivers Of America during the fireworks...if you happen to be in that area?


----------



## WestMom2two

Can anybody tell me what the free trick or treat bag looks like? The one they give you when you enter the party. I was wondering if I should buy the kids one  from the park or if the free one is cute and durable. Thanks


----------



## Riahsha

Everything is ready (I hope).  Going to try to get some sleep    and head out as early as we can.
Be back Sunday the 20th!


----------



## Dot2Vegas

WestMom2two said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me what the free trick or treat bag looks like? The one they give you when you enter the party. I was wondering if I should buy the kids one  from the park or if the free one is cute and durable. Thanks



They are small, and more like a disposable type bag. Although my kids keep theirs for a while. The bags this year advertised Frozen on one side and I think the muppets on the other. If the trick or treating is important then I would get a different bag. For us the candy is secondary so the free bags are fine.


----------



## WestMom2two

Dot2Vegas said:


> They are small, and more like a disposable type bag. Although my kids keep theirs for a while. The bags this year advertised Frozen on one side and I think the muppets on the other. If the trick or treating is important then I would get a different bag. For us the candy is secondary so the free bags are fine.



Thank you. As of right now Trick or Treating is our main thing since we have young kids but were flexible if the kids find interest in something else


----------



## Amommy21

O.K. all this talk of "being trapped"  and stand still walkways sounds like these parties are crowded!  That's frustrating to hear.

At this point I am just glad we scheduled our trip through Monday, knowing that Monday we can have the parks to ourselves.  

But it's a shame our first day (Friday Daytime and our Halloween Party) sounds to be crazy busy.

At least the weather looks to be good so far.

I am trying to concentrate on other little touches for our visit. DH moved our reservations from the Paradise Pier to the Hilton Convention Center because he saved $1000 and decided to book us end of February AND Spring Break (we usually only do February).  Since we won't be at a Disney property and it is a special trip as it is DS's birthday I am sewing a cute banner to put up and gathering fairy dust, balloons and such so the room isn't so bland.

I was so excited to finally get to visit during real Halloween time, but these reports are all sounding too much like Christmas Chaos to me.  We actually had an incident trying to get out of a bottle necked exit at Disneyland on Christmas afternoon. The park was closing so regular guests had to leave, the parade had just ended and they were letting in cast member families at the same time for their party.  A logistical nightmare and dangerous situation for anyone with little kids.


----------



## figment_jii

WestMom2two said:


> Thank you. As of right now Trick or Treating is our main thing since we have young kids but were flexible if the kids find interest in something else



I would bring sturdy/bigger bags with you if you plan to do a lot of trick-or-treating.  The little ones will fill up pretty quickly, especially if you get carrots, apple slices, and/or potato chips (those are all pretty bulky).  The bags are sturdy enough, but they do get heavy.


----------



## MAJPLO

WestMom2two said:


> Thank you. As of right now Trick or Treating is our main thing since we have young kids but were flexible if the kids find interest in something else



I was shocked that my kids (4 and 7) lost interest in trick or treating. Three treat trails and that was it. Have fun!!


----------



## TeresaMRoberts

Has anyone heard of tickets to a sold out party opening up a few the day off the party?
Just want to know if i might still have any change at all on the 18th party. I didn't find out I was getting to go to LA till after they were already sold out


----------



## Jenn1116

Thank you Morgan063006!


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!  Tomorrow is the day!!! Everything is packed and IT'S TIME!!!  We are leaving home at 4am tomorrow morning for the long drive from Seattle to Cali! We are stopping in Oregon to visit the beach, and then our first theme park stop is Seaworld with a big surprise for the girls our first morning! We are doing Breakfast with Shamu! Then it's off to Legoland with a stay in a Pirate themed room in the brand new hotel! After that we head HOME to Disneyland for our first Halloween party on the 18th, then 3 more disney park days, and another party on the 23rd (with the surprise of pirates league for the kids!!), all culminating with a day at universal studios before we head back home! We are soooo excited!!! 

The best part is that we've sneakily told our three little girls that we still have a whole week to go before it's time!!! We have plans to rouse them in the morning with a "WE'RE GOING TO DISNEYLAND RIGHT NOW!!" wakeup call!! I am also going to grab their American Girl dolls while they are sleeping and dress all three of them in special Disney clothes I made for them, complete with lanyards "parkhoppers" Disney pins (earrings), mickey tennis shoes and all!!! They have NO idea!! I can't believe I've kept it all a secret for this long!! I had to come on here and share, because I felt I just might BURST if I didn't! HA! I cannot wait!!!!! wooooohooo!!!


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Here4mydisneyfix said:


> IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!  Tomorrow is the day!!! Everything is packed and IT'S TIME!!!  We are leaving home at 4am tomorrow morning for the long drive from Seattle to Cali! We are stopping in Oregon to visit the beach, and then our first theme park stop is Seaworld with a big surprise for the girls our first morning! We are doing Breakfast with Shamu! Then it's off to Legoland with a stay in a Pirate themed room in the brand new hotel! After that we head HOME to Disneyland for our first Halloween party on the 18th, then 3 more disney park days, and another party on the 23rd (with the surprise of pirates league for the kids!!), all culminating with a day at universal studios before we head back home! We are soooo excited!!!
> 
> The best part is that we've sneakily told our three little girls that we still have a whole week to go before it's time!!! We have plans to rouse them in the morning with a "WE'RE GOING TO DISNEYLAND RIGHT NOW!!" wakeup call!! I am also going to grab their American Girl dolls while they are sleeping and dress all three of them in special Disney clothes I made for them, complete with lanyards "parkhoppers" Disney pins (earrings), mickey tennis shoes and all!!! They have NO idea!! I can't believe I've kept it all a secret for this long!! I had to come on here and share, because I felt I just might BURST if I didn't! HA! I cannot wait!!!!! wooooohooo!!!



Sounds Amazing!!!!  Have SO much fun.  And say HI to Nora the Explorer at Pirate League from "Captain Jack Sparrow in Buffalo, NY" for my son!


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> Sounds Amazing!!!!  Have SO much fun.  And say HI to Nora the Explorer at Pirate League from "Captain Jack Sparrow in Buffalo, NY" for my son!



Thanks so much! We will definitely look for Nora! I am very excited about the Pirates League! The girls don't know about that either and they LOVE priates! Was the Pirates League as awesome as it sounds?!


----------



## bimmerfan

Does anyone have any thoughts about the use of a VIP guide during Mickeys Halloween Party?  We have planned to stop using the guide around 4pm, before the party starts.  But given how crowded it will be, wondering if we should keep them with us.  Then again, not sure if they can really expedite the lines for candy and villains so may be just paying to wait in line.


----------



## Dot2Vegas

bimmerfan said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any thoughts about the use of a VIP guide during Mickeys Halloween Party?  We have planned to stop using the guide around 4pm, before the party starts.  But given how crowded it will be, wondering if we should keep them with us.  Then again, not sure if they can really expedite the lines for candy and villains so may be just paying to wait in line.



I don't have any experience with guides so I am not much help. I don't think they could expedite candy lines. The areas are too small to really have a "fast pass it VIP" type of entry. They might be able to expedite character meets but I am not sure? I personally don't think crowds ate that bad but its all preference. I would ask the guide on that day or talk to city hall and get their opinion. Good luck!


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Here4mydisneyfix said:


> Thanks so much! We will definitely look for Nora! I am very excited about the Pirates League! The girls don't know about that either and they LOVE priates! Was the Pirates League as awesome as it sounds?!



It was Phenomenal!  we went for the first appointment of the day at 1030am so he could wear it all day.  They had a treasure hunt later in the day~ at 230pm ~ they gave invites to any kid that had the make up done.  I highly recommend going back for it~ only 5 kids showed up for it so there was lots of one on one time~ the treasure hunt went from the Ranch area to New orleans square with pirates stationed with more clues.   There is a Photo Pass photographer there too so you can get get lots of great shots.  And every time we were back there the place was almost empty~  With Halloween Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald and Pluto making rounds.  The Halloween Billy Hill was there too with crafts and the Conjure a Villain.  One of the most peaceful places in the park.  HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

bimmerfan said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about the use of a VIP guide during Mickeys Halloween Party?  We have planned to stop using the guide around 4pm, before the party starts.  But given how crowded it will be, wondering if we should keep them with us.  Then again, not sure if they can really expedite the lines for candy and villains so may be just paying to wait in line.


A VIP guide can arrange fireworks seating, in the reserved benches at the center of the hub -- this is one of the best benefits of having a VIP guide 
Your guide might be able to arrange fireworks reservations even if the guide will not be with you during the party.  It should also be possible to make the fireworks reservation in advance, before your actual tour date.

VIP guides cannot assist with candy or villains lines.


----------



## bimmerfan

Yes, thank you.  We have setup fireworks reservations.


----------



## sammatt

Can anyone confirm whether or not Agent P is doing meet and greets? I heard he was in/near innoventions?!?


----------



## cmwade77

sammatt said:


> Can anyone confirm whether or not Agent P is doing meet and greets? I heard he was in/near innoventions?!?


I can't confirm, but I would love to know myself.


----------



## DisFam95

I feel like a dummy and not prepared. We've been at DL today, got hand stamp and are going back for the party in a little bit. Will they give us bands at the turnstiles or do we have to go get them somewhere else. 

I think I recall going back in later they give them at the gate but I don't want any surprises. DH is already running on fumes from terrible work week 

Thanks!!


----------



## Pinup Mommy

DisFam95 said:


> I feel like a dummy and not prepared. We've been at DL today, got hand stamp and are going back for the party in a little bit. Will they give us bands at the turnstiles or do we have to go get them somewhere else.
> 
> I think I recall going back in later they give them at the gate but I don't want any surprises. DH is already running on fumes from terrible work week
> 
> Thanks!!




Go in through the event entrance and as soon as you pass through the turnstiles they will give you your wrist band and a trick or treat bag... Have fun


----------



## dnamertz

Pinup Mommy said:


> Go in through the event entrance and as soon as you pass through the turnstiles they will give you your wrist band and a trick or treat bag... Have fun



Does this only happen after the party's official start time?  We plan on entering 3 hours before the party, so will they be handing out wrist bands and bags just inside the turnstiles at that time or do we have to get them somewhere else?


----------



## Pinup Mommy

dnamertz said:


> Does this only happen after the party's official start time?  We plan on entering 3 hours before the party, so will they be handing out wrist bands and bags just inside the turnstiles at that time or do we have to get them somewhere else?



It begins 3 hours prior before the official party start. There are signs directing you to which turnstiles to pass through for the event. The lines will be looong, but they move quickly.  

Getting there early also gives you an advantage, you will miss the foot traffic for Soundsational.  

I recommend visiting Jamboree Ranch if doing meet are important to you. There are usually a couple characters roaming around and you can at least meet one villain there too before the party.


----------



## dnamertz

The picture of the map/entertainment guide that was posted earlier in this thread (from a Friday party) said the Monsters U Dance Party and The Cadaver Dans run at 7:45, 8:45, 9:45 and 10:45.  Are these the same times even on days when the MHP starts at 6pm?  I would guess all those times are moved forward an hour...is this correct?

Also, is the Monster U party the only dance party this year, and what characters are at that party?  Are they having the Piratepalooza again this year at Rancho Del Zocalo or is that just a treat trail this year?


----------



## Pinup Mommy

dnamertz said:


> The picture of the map/entertainment guide that was posted earlier in this thread (from a Friday party) said the Monsters U Dance Party and The Cadaver Dans run at 7:45, 8:45, 9:45 and 10:45.  Are these the same times even on days when the MHP starts at 6pm?  I would guess all those times are moved forward an hour...is this correct?
> 
> Also, is the Monster U party the only dance party this year, and what characters are at that party?  Are they having the Piratepalooza again this year at Rancho Del Zocalo or is that just a treat trail this year?



I just verified the times on the schedule that was given to us on Tuesday, the times you posted are the same for both parties. 

Here is a picture of the Monster U party, we had a lot of fun dancing. 






I am unsure about Piratepalooza, and I did not see it on any of the schedules


----------



## dnamertz

Pinup Mommy said:


> I just verified the times on the schedule that was given to us on Tuesday, the times you posted are the same for both parties.



That seems strange that the last dance party would start at 10:45 on nights when the MHP ends at 11:00.



Pinup Mommy said:


> Here is a picture of the Monster U party, we had a lot of fun dancing.



Do the characters interact with the guests at the dance party, or are they only on stage?


----------



## AussieCaribou

I can confirm that Agent P is one of the characters for meet and greet at the party. He is one of the swaps (with Phyn and Ferb, I believe but we didn't see them). Innovations is a TT trail and about 1/2 way through there is a place to step out of the trail to wait for the meet and greet.

Piratepalooza is a TT this year. We did it towards the end of the day and saw Chip and Dale and Donald in pirate fare.

Pre-party in Toontown Warning and Spoiler:
If you do not like crowds, find somewhere else to be.  If you don't mind crowds and are prepared for the lines (which all moved at a good speed), then get there early to line up at the gates. We got there about 15-20 minutes before it started and there was already a line from Toontown gates to small world and a second row forming. CMs were very helpful and did a great job throughout the whole time we were pre-partying. Once inside, there are 4 TTT (1. Around the RR fountain, 2. Through the Fun Factory, 3. Through Minnie and Mickey's houses but the Mice are not there, 4. Through Donald's boat). They give out an ton of candy.... Meet and Greets - Confirm theat Miss Clarabelle Cow swaps with Donald and Pluto (both together and in costume). The line CMs do not warn the they will be swapping so you might need to ask when entering the line if there is one. Our first Cow meeting was only two people deep...when we went later to meet Donald and Pluto, Miss Cow returned and we have photos with all three! Roger Rabbit swaps with Mickey and Minnie. They close these lines! We missed M&M the first time they came out but came back later (while Roger was still out) and asked where to wait. We were told where to sit and we were told that the line fills up fast (within a minute of the couple returning, they were closing the line!). Goofy has his own M&G over between the shop and RR ride.

The wait time for RR cartoon spin was never over 5 minutes!! And I didn't need a Fast Pass ;0)

We did the lot in just over an hour, so we then re entered the park during the insanity of getting the day guests to leave...

Longest wait for us was the MG for Jack and Sally (about 45 minutes) with GREAT character interaction. Wait for Captain Jack was about the same. We only ventured Main St for the fireworks and to leave the party at the very end, so we didn't meet any villains there (one of our party hates long lines and another is crowd phobic). 

We went Tuesday, 8 Oct - sold out party. It was crowded but manageable. 

I will be writing up a trip report when I get back to Aussieland (we start our travel tomorrow, so I don't think I will have it posted until Wednesday or so...).

Enjoy your party and I will look forward to hearing your take!

~ AussieCaribou


----------



## dnamertz

AussieCaribou said:


> Piratepalooza is a TT this year. We did it towards the end of the day and saw Chip and Dale and Donald in pirate fare.



Can you take photos with Chip and Dale and/or Donald, or are you only viewable from the TT line?


----------



## Alohagirl73

There were people taking pictures with Donald and also with Chip and Dale when we went.


----------



## sammatt

AussieCaribou said:


> I can confirm that Agent P is one of the characters for meet and greet at the party. He is one of the swaps (with Phyn and Ferb, I believe but we didn't see them). Innovations is a TT trail and about 1/2 way through there is a place to step out of the trail to wait for the meet and greet.
> 
> Piratepalooza is a TT this year. We did it towards the end of the day and saw Chip and Dale and Donald in pirate fare.
> 
> Pre-party in Toontown Warning and Spoiler:
> If you do not like crowds, find somewhere else to be.  If you don't mind crowds and are prepared for the lines (which all moved at a good speed), then get there early to line up at the gates. We got there about 15-20 minutes before it started and there was already a line from Toontown gates to small world and a second row forming. CMs were very helpful and did a great job throughout the whole time we were pre-partying. Once inside, there are 4 TTT (1. Around the RR fountain, 2. Through the Fun Factory, 3. Through Minnie and Mickey's houses but the Mice are not there, 4. Through Donald's boat). They give out an ton of candy.... Meet and Greets - Confirm theat Miss Clarabelle Cow swaps with Donald and Pluto (both together and in costume). The line CMs do not warn the they will be swapping so you might need to ask when entering the line if there is one. Our first Cow meeting was only two people deep...when we went later to meet Donald and Pluto, Miss Cow returned and we have photos with all three! Roger Rabbit swaps with Mickey and Minnie. They close these lines! We missed M&M the first time they came out but came back later (while Roger was still out) and asked where to wait. We were told where to sit and we were told that the line fills up fast (within a minute of the couple returning, they were closing the line!). Goofy has his own M&G over between the shop and RR ride.



Awesome! Thanks so much!! Can you confirm who came out first, Roger or the Mice? Also, Donald or Clarabelle? Trying to develop a plan.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

dnamertz said:


> That seems strange that the last dance party would start at 10:45 on nights when the MHP ends at 11:00.  Do the characters interact with the guests at the dance party, or are they only on stage?



Hmmm, that is strange. They probably have one map printed to save on the cost. 

As for the dance party, they briefly interact with the crowd on the way up and back down from the stage. Then they have a DJ that plays music in between the shows


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Does anyone know how they prevent people from staying in the park that don't have tickets to the party.  I've heard this has been a problem in the past.


----------



## SingWithFlowers

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Does anyone know how they prevent people from staying in the park that don't have tickets to the party.  I've heard this has been a problem in the past.



Wondering the same. Even if they can't trick or treat or ride rides can't they still be there taking up valuable pathway space?


----------



## Lucrezia

Sorry if this has already been asked/answered, but does the train run during MHP? I'm worried my nieces might get tired after all that walking and we don't do strollers.


----------



## Sherry E

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Does anyone know how they prevent people from staying in the park that don't have tickets to the party.  I've heard this has been a problem in the past.





SingWithFlowers said:


> Wondering the same. Even if they can't trick or treat or ride rides can't they still be there taking up valuable pathway space?



*mommy2allyandaveri and SingWithFlowers -
*
I've always thought that there are probably some very determined, sneaky people who find a way to stay in the park.  A lot of them probably do it just to see if they can get away with it.  I'm sure it happens -- people who manage to slip past all of the checkpoints.  At the last MHP I attended, there seemed to be certain sections (not even necessarily just at the rides or treat trails, but in general walkways) in which CMs looked for wrist bands before letting us pass.  I don't know if that is what's happening this year, though.  

I think that overall the CMs probably flush out most of the non-party people from Disneyland, but I still greatly prefer the way it used to be done when the party was held in DCA -- they would actually empty the park of all people, closing it down completely for a short time, and then they'd only let the party guests back in.  That way there was no chance of lingering non-party people managing to stick around in the park.




​

*I love reading all of the MHP reviews.  I am actually copying the links to some of the posts and threads with reviews of this year's MHP, which will go onto the first page of the next Halloween Time Superthread (after this current season has ended and we hit the page limit here).  I think that it will be good for future MHP guests to read about past guests' experiences, how fast the tickets sold out, comparisons between the MHP and MNSSHP, etc.  I will also have links to the posts showing this year's MHP map.  There used to not be as much need for all of these things, but as Halloween Time and the MHP grow in popularity, the need changes!

Ultimately, the next thread will have a detailed first page broken up into sections much like the current Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread is set-up (same basic categories).  Each Superthread helps inform what will go into the next Superthread!*


----------



## ScrtSolstice

mydisneyfix said:


> I am glad to see the little apple crisp bags. I love those! Although, I got a few funny looks from CM when I asked specifically for them....it was like they said..."u actually like these?!?" Lol...



I love the apple crisps too! They had them at my work for a little while, as well as some pineapple and pear crisps. Apples were my personal fave.


----------



## MAJPLO

Sherry E said:


> mommy2allyandaveri and SingWithFlowers -
> 
> I've always thought that there are probably some very determined, sneaky people who find a way to stay in the park.  A lot of them probably do it just to see if they can get away with it.  I'm sure it happens -- people who manage to slip past all of the checkpoints.  At the last MHP I attended, there seemed to be certain sections (not even necessarily just at the rides or treat trails, but in general walkways) in which CMs looked for wrist bands before letting us pass.  I don't know if that is what's happening this year, though.
> 
> I think that overall the CMs probably flush out most of the non-party people from Disneyland, but I still greatly prefer the way it used to be done when the party was held in DCA -- they would actually empty the park of all people, closing it down completely for a short time, and then they'd only let the party guests back in.  That way there was no chance of lingering non-party people managing to stick around in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> I love reading all of the MHP reviews.  I am actually copying the links to some of the posts and threads with reviews of this year's MHP, which will go onto the first page of the next Halloween Time Superthread (after this current season has ended and we hit the page limit here).  I think that it will be good for future MHP guests to read about past guests' experiences, how fast the tickets sold out, comparisons between the MHP and MNSSHP, etc.  I will also have links to the posts showing this year's MHP map.  There used to not be as much need for all of these things, but as Halloween Time and the MHP grow in popularity, the need changes!
> 
> Ultimately, the next thread will have a detailed first page broken up into sections much like the current Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread is set-up (same basic categories).  Each Superthread helps inform what will go into the next Superthread!



When we went on October 1st there were certain spots where cast members checked and also when we went on any ride or in any treat trail the cast members checked. Toward the beginning of the party pretty much every cast member we passed by asked to see our wristband. It seemed as though there were some small sections of the park where a CM was stationed and closed off areas for a short period before the park opened. So not letting anyone in and as people filtered out they opened it after it had emptied. It was odd but seemed to work.


----------



## perlster

I only have experience with this year's 10/1 party, but I wonder if Disney puts a little less into the non-Friday parties.  Just a couple of examples - in about an hour of the ToonTown pre-party event, I never saw _Mickey_, _Minnie_, or_ Roger Rabbit_.   Neither _Peter Pan_ nor _Wendy _made appearances as the "Pirate Pals".


----------



## AussieCaribou

We saw Clarabelle and Roger Rabbit first.


----------



## figment_jii

perlster said:
			
		

> I only have experience with this year's 10/1 party, but I wonder if Disney puts a little less into the non-Friday parties.  Just a couple of examples - in about an hour of the ToonTown pre-party event, I never saw Mickey, Minnie, or Roger Rabbit.   Neither Peter Pan nor Wendy made appearances as the "Pirate Pals".



I don't think so...I saw Roger Rabbit and Clarabelle on Tuesday...right when Toontown opened.   Roger Rabbit was in the center of the food area (by that gazebo type thing).  The treat trails in TT seemed the same both days...except there were Peeps on Tue and none on Fri.

I've been to a Tuesday and a Friday party and both felt pretty similar in most all respects.


----------



## AussieCaribou

We saw Clarabelle and Roger Rabbit out first.


----------



## Amommy21

Just double checking. So we will already be at DL the day of our party.  Is there somewhere else we can pick up our wristbands from besides the front gate?


----------



## dnamertz

Can kids wear costumes on non-MHP days?  We have a Tinkerbell dress for our 6 year old DD, but I'm not sure if that is considered a "costume".  It seems I've seen kids in Snow Wite dresses in DL before.


----------



## MAJPLO

dnamertz said:


> Can kids wear costumes on non-MHP days?  We have a Tinkerbell dress for our 6 year old DD, but I'm not sure if that is considered a "costume".  It seems I've seen kids in Snow Wite dresses in DL before.



Yes for any kids under 10 they can wear a costume any day.


----------



## AussieCaribou

Children are welcome to dress as their favorite character at any time at DL. Those people who must purchase an adult ticket are only allowed to wear a 'costume' at noted special events (like the Halloween party). 

Your little one will be fine in her Tink dress. Make sure to stop by Pixie Hallow (ask the CM at the start if Tink is in), as all the fairies will fuss over her...Tink has been known to act flattered, playfully annoyed, and to ask important questions...


----------



## WestMom2two

6 days left! Thank you all for your reviews and help planning this trip. Its been in the making since February and I couldn't have done it without this board. Here's hoping for an amazing family trip!!!


----------



## dnamertz

Pinup Mommy said:


> I just verified the times on the schedule that was given to us on Tuesday, the times you posted are the same for both parties.



This makes me wonder...are those the same times for all the parties (whether the party starts at 6pm or 7pm)?  For parties starting at 6pm, do the Dapper Dans and Monsters U party not start until 7:45?


----------



## allsaintsatx

The Toy Story characters come out at 10:30am, is this the time that all the meet and greets start throughout the park?

Most want to see Darth Vader, Country Bears, Jack Skellington, Jack Sparrow, and any characters in Halloween costumes!!

If we wanted to be semi-first in line for Darth Vader, when should we be in the queue?

Thanks!! We will be there 10/28 til 11/01 and we are going to 2 MHP parties!!


----------



## disneylandette

I can hardly wait  this will be our first experience Disneyland during Halloween and our first MHP. Any good advice for first timers....what not to miss ect....? For the MHP what time should we get there to get in as we will not be in the park already that day? Thanks


----------



## dnamertz

allsaintsatx said:


> The Toy Story characters come out at 10:30am, is this the time that all the meet and greets start throughout the park?
> 
> Most want to see Darth Vader, Country Bears, Jack Skellington, Jack Sparrow, and any characters in Halloween costumes!!
> 
> If we wanted to be semi-first in line for Darth Vader, when should we be in the queue?
> 
> Thanks!! We will be there 10/28 til 11/01 and we are going to 2 MHP parties!!



Is Darth Vader at the MHP too?  I thought it was just Stormtroopers.


----------



## Sweetlins

We're going end of October from the 24-31.  Have tickets for the 28th party  SO EXCITED!

My question is for those that have gone around this time previous years what is the evening weather typically like? We have our costumes but I'm trying to figure out if we'll need layers underneath


----------



## Kilala

I will be going next Friday. I will be posting pictures of MNSSHP hopefully today. I put in a new power supply on my desktop but, I can't get my new DVD burner/player to work. I will try to figure it out tonight when I turn the computer off.


----------



## figment_jii

Amommy21 said:


> Just double checking. So we will already be at DL the day of our party.  Is there somewhere else we can pick up our wristbands from besides the front gate?



There is a location just inside of Frontierland where you can pick up your wristband and treat bag.  It opens at the same time they start letting party folks in (so either 3 or 4, depending on the start time of the party).


----------



## allsaintsatx

dnamertz said:


> Is Darth Vader at the MHP too?  I thought it was just Stormtroopers.



I read it somewhere in this thread, but now I'm second guessing myself!  I think they said that DV was there and would switch off with Storm Troopers? Either way, it's a win situation!


----------



## Amommy21

figment_jii said:


> There is a location just inside of Frontierland where you can pick up your wristband and treat bag.  It opens at the same time they start letting party folks in (so either 3 or 4, depending on the start time of the party).



perfect, thanks!


----------



## dnamertz

allsaintsatx said:


> I read it somewhere in this thread, but now I'm second guessing myself!  I think they said that DV was there and would switch off with Storm Troopers? Either way, it's a win situation!



True.  Only a wookie could make it a better!


----------



## tlovesdis

Today I am officially in the single digits!  9 days until we leave for DL and 11 days until our Halloween party on the 25th!!!!


----------



## Jenn1116

Looks like a lot of us will be there next week! 

That will rock if DV is out for M&G - I thought he only did the Jedi Training. Gramps will love that! 

Grams doesn't want anything to do with TT, and she might have gotten her wish since DD is almost 10 so we might have gotten away with skipping it but then they had to go and do a pre-party there so I have to let Grams down. 

I can't decide what to drag the lot of them to first - line up super early for the pre-party to get it done with and keep Grams torture to a minimum, or stalk the Jack & Sally line early since I for-sure do not want to miss them. 

Remember that DL commercial where the parents are in bed and can't sleep?  Yeah, that's me ALREADY!


----------



## crystal1313

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Does anyone know how they prevent people from staying in the park that don't have tickets to the party.  I've heard this has been a problem in the past.



I was there on the 11th and they checked our wrist bands going into ToonTown, then afterwards, they checked before getting on attractions, as we were crossing the hub, entering Frontierland, etc.  We were checked a lot!  And we did come across a couple young girls who asked us what was going on and they didn't have wrist bands, this was well into the party.  I'd say around 8:30ish.


----------



## OregonMinnie

Sweetlins said:


> We're going end of October from the 24-31.  Have tickets for the 28th party  SO EXCITED!
> 
> My question is for those that have gone around this time previous years what is the evening weather typically like? We have our costumes but I'm trying to figure out if we'll need layers underneath



This will be our fourth time to go at the end of Oct., and all we've needed at night is a sweatshirt and pants. We do live in Oregon and are more used to cooler temps. I have seen locals dressed in heavy coats, gloves, hats, etc. 

Warm for us is 75-80, and so when it drops to 50-60 we are fine. We always rent a locker and keep an extra layer in it just in case. It's also nice for storing a blanket for Fantasmic!, fireworks, etc. Hope that helps!


----------



## figment_jii

Jenn1116 said:


> I can't decide what to drag the lot of them to first - line up super early for the pre-party to get it done with and keep Grams torture to a minimum, or stalk the Jack & Sally line early since I for-sure do not want to miss them.



I did not see Sally with Jack during all of the party hours (I can't remember if I saw her at the party or not).  I do know that they were out during the day over by HM.  So personally, I would do the Jack (and Sally, if she's there) M&G during the day and not during the party.  She seemed more inconsistent (I think I only saw her one or two times during the week), but I wasn't looking.

For the Toontown pre-party event, if you get there before it opens, you'll be held in a line that goes from SM to the entrance of TT.  On Tuesday, I got there a bit before it opened (like 15 minutes or so); by the time I got in, the treat trails by Roger Rabbit were pretty full (long line), but the one in Mickey/Minnie's house (9 stations!) and the one in Donald's boat (4 stations) were pretty quiet.  I'd head there first and maybe repeat if the line is still short when you get out (the candy is roughly the same at all of the treat trails).  The characters (Clarabelle and Roger, when I walked by) had short lines, which grew in length over time.


----------



## Sherry E

OregonMinnie said:


> This will be our fourth time to go at the end of Oct., and all we've needed at night is a sweatshirt and pants. We do live in Oregon and are more used to cooler temps. *I have seen locals dressed in heavy coats, gloves, hats, etc.*
> 
> Warm for us is 75-80, and so when it drops to 50-60 we are fine. We always rent a locker and keep an extra layer in it just in case. It's also nice for storing a blanket for Fantasmic!, fireworks, etc. Hope that helps!



*OregonMinnie --*

Not this local -- at least not in October, in any case!  I don't dress in gloves and heavy coats unless it drops down to the 40's or lower.  I have walked around in a t-shirt with bare arms in the middle of December!  To me, 75-80 is warm too.  I am pleased when it gets down to the 60's.

The good thing and the bad thing about October in SoCal (and part of November too) is that it is unpredictable and hard to plan for -- it can literally be 90 degrees one day, 60-something degrees and rainy a few days later, and then back up to the 80's a few days after that (which is what happened last week).  It can be windy and dry, or windy and wet.  It can be hot or cool.  It can be overcast.  It can be very sunny.


----------



## Vala

T minus 10 hours and I am airport bound.  Touching down in LAX 8.15 PM tomorrow unless the plane is late and hopefully in Anaheim around 9.30.

Hope everyone has fun in continueing planning and if you spot me please feel free to pounce on me.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:


> OregonMinnie --  Not this local -- at least not in October, in any case!  I don't dress in gloves and heavy coats unless it drops down to the 40's or lower.  I have walked around in a t-shirt with bare arms in the middle of December!  To me, 75-80 is warm too.  I am pleased when it gets down to the 60's.  The good thing and the bad thing about October in SoCal (and part of November too) is that it is unpredictable and hard to plan for -- it can literally be 90 degrees one day, 60-something degrees and rainy a few days later, and then back up to the 80's a few days after that (which is what happened last week).  It can be windy and dry, or windy and wet.  It can be hot or cool.  It can be overcast.  It can be very sunny.



OMGosh Sherry I am local as you know and this weather has literally made me sick. Lol 

Cool in the morning, 60ish which I love, but 80 during the day is killing me... I can only take off so many layers, it is currently 82 degrees in my part of LA.  

Come on fall like weather


----------



## SingWithFlowers

Sherry E said:


> *OregonMinnie --*
> 
> Not this local -- at least not in October, in any case!  I don't dress in gloves and heavy coats unless it drops down to the 40's or lower.  I have walked around in a t-shirt with bare arms in the middle of December!  To me, 75-80 is warm too.  I am pleased when it gets down to the 60's.
> 
> The good thing and the bad thing about October in SoCal (and part of November too) is that it is unpredictable and hard to plan for -- it can literally be 90 degrees one day, 60-something degrees and rainy a few days later, and then back up to the 80's a few days after that (which is what happened last week).  It can be windy and dry, or windy and wet.  It can be hot or cool.  It can be overcast.  It can be very sunny.



The other night I put on my "coat", boots, and beret to go walk my dogs. This was a day after it had been raining. I realized I was just overly excited since I felt overheated by the end of our walk lol And my neighbors weren't even wearing jackets. I definitely felt like a


----------



## Jenn1116

Thanks Figment. I'm sure the best way to manage the M&Gs during the party is to catch the characters during regular hours. I've only been in October once before but we never did see Jack.


----------



## Kilala

Here are some pictures from MNSSHP. These are pictures of my Kilala costume. These were taken on the October 3rd party.































the rest of the photos are found here http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...costume/MNSSHP October 3rd 2013?sort=2&page=1




Here are the next set from MNSSHP. I dressed up as Saiyuki. I went on October 6th.





















pictures from the parade


















The rest of the pictures are found here http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...costume/MNSSHP October 6th 2013?sort=2&page=1


----------



## Rayes88

So excited for Mickey's Halloween Party in DISNEYLAND!!  I already got my autograph book and our costumes ready! sneak peak below! 

















Where DH and I have met them before, the autograph book included our older pictures! Otherwise they are just their pictures with a movie poster or scene background... Hopefully they will be conversation starters either way =D ! 

As for our costumes, I just finished them and have added the final touches:






*Guess **WHO*!!!

It is our first ever trip to Disneyland AND a halloween event! Can you tell I am excited!
​
P.S. I apologize for the repeat posts but I had an issue with my tags and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to delete the posts!


----------



## crystal1313

If anyone is interested, I posted my trip report and lots of photos of Halloween party too!

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49829720&posted=1#post49829720


----------



## ScrtSolstice

Kilala said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures from MNSSHP. These are pictures of my Kilala costume. These were taken on the October 3rd party.
> http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...NSSHP October 3rd 2013/MNSSHP2013170.jpg.html
> http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...NSSHP October 3rd 2013/MNSSHP2013171.jpg.html
> http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...NSSHP October 3rd 2013/MNSSHP2013176.jpg.html
> http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...NSSHP October 3rd 2013/MNSSHP2013179.jpg.html
> http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...NSSHP October 3rd 2013/MNSSHP2013188.jpg.html
> http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...NSSHP October 3rd 2013/MNSSHP2013190.jpg.html
> http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...NSSHP October 3rd 2013/MNSSHP2013192.jpg.html
> http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...NSSHP October 3rd 2013/MNSSHP2013199.jpg.html
> http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...NSSHP October 3rd 2013/MNSSHP2013204.jpg.html
> http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...NSSHP October 3rd 2013/MNSSHP2013206.jpg.html
> the rest of the photos are found here http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Naruto-Kitten/library/Kilala%20costume/MNSSHP%20October%203rd%202013?sort=2&page=1



Waahhh!!! I've never seen Jane there!


----------



## Kilala

ScrtSolstice said:


> Waahhh!!! I've never seen Jane there!



She was there for both parties at the MK. I wish there was more treat trails. There was only two trails and the rest of then were stops. Right before I left for the night I went to a treat station and they loved my Saiyuki costume so they gave me alot of extra candy.


----------



## ScrtSolstice

Kilala said:
			
		

> She was there for both parties at the MK. I wish there was more treat trails. There was only two trails and the rest of then were stops. Right before I left for the night I went to a treat station and they loved my Saiyuki costume so they gave me alot of extra candy.



Ah. That'd be why. We always do Anaheim. 

Has anyone seen Jane this halloween at MHP?


----------



## Doulanobles

Aloha peeps! We attended the party on 10/11 and I thought I'd take the opportunity to share my thoughts while it's still fresh in my mind.  Overall, my review of the party is some good, some not so much.  

This was our last night in the park of our trip celebrating my dd sweet 16.  As expected, the park was crazy busy from 4-7pm.  We had planned for this and took some time during this period to do a few things we had missed so far; Tiki room, Tarzans treehouse, mint juleps and visiting the candy shop on Main Street.  The CM's seemed to be handling things fine until it got closer to 7pm and then a lot of them seemed very flustered.  I hadn't seen that before.  The floe of traffic seemed odd and illogical and we received conflicting info from several CM's on what restaurants would be open and which not.  This resulted in some unnecessary running around.  We had to leave the park to meet some family ( we had their party tickets ) and getting back in was insane.  They had way too few 'special event' entrances open and lines were backed up.  Even though we had already received out bracelet and ticket, we were forced to go back through the long line handling those who handnt got their bracelet yet.  Once back in, crowds were kinda crazy.  We saw lots of CM's with the lit up party signs but it wasn't clear why they were standing there, or what the purpose of the signs were.  Bracelet checking seemed a little excessive, although I realize it's the only way to clear out non party guests.  We saw one woman standing in the same spot being asked to see her bracelet 4-5 times in 5 min.  She got a little upset 

During the party we rode a few rides, ate snacks, walked around, watched the fireworks at 9:30, then the parade at 10:30 and only then did we attempt the treat trails.  We did receive quite a lot of candy but the trails were kind if anticlimactic.  We saw no villains.  The lines for Haunted mansion and space mountain were about 45 min long most of the night and at one point space mountain shut down.  They were not allowing single riders on space mountain either which was slightly frustrating with the long line.  We used single rider all week and it worked very well for us.  It wasn't clear where the characters would be, with the exception of jack and Sally.   Luckily we were able to see jack a few days before so didn't need to stand in the long line.

I realize that everyone's perception of crowds are different so if course I only speak for myself, but the crowds were bigger than I expected for a limited ticketed event.  

I guess at the end, I felt a little underwhelmed.  I really don't think it was worth the extra money.  We bought 7 tickets altogether, which represents a significant cost.  Parades and fireworks are normally a part of Friday nights there and are typically themed (I.e. Christamas time), so why pay more at Halloween? The main difference is the treat trails and despite the large amount of candy, it certainly wasn't $67 each worth.  Luckily we'd had a pretty good week so far at the park, even with the extra crowds, so it didn't ruin our trip or anything.  I have not begrudged even one dollar spent on this trip with the exception of this party.  We are already paying top dollar, why do they need to charge more for something that is very similar to a regular Friday night? Yes, the crowds may have been less than a typical Friday night, but still...I won't ever do this party again and probably won't visit this time of year again either.  Live and learn, I suppose 

I will end on a positive note .  The fireworks were super cool and I always love a good parade.  And when I asked guest services at PPH for an email to give feedback about the party, they were very attentive and understanding.  I didn't ask for any refunds or anything, just thought if I was running a business, I would like to have constructive feedback myself.  When I checked out, I realized they had taken $200 off the cost of my room as an apology.  Very unexpected and very thoughtful on their part.  This kind of thing is what disney is known for!

Sounds like there have been some varied experiences with the party and thought it may be helpful to some to throw my 2 cents in.  Mahalo!


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

Doulanobles said:


> (snip) I realize that everyone's perception of crowds are different so if course I only speak for myself, but the crowds were bigger than I expected for a limited ticketed event...I guess at the end, I felt a little underwhelmed.  I really don't think it was worth the extra money. (snip)



Totally agree here! Friday (10/11) was our first and last MHP as well. The spooky vibe was nice--the fog over the Rivers of America and lasers and spooky sounds back by Big Thunder Ranch, etc. But for $70 a person, the event was pretty much just standing in very long candy and attraction lines, with half the park's restaurants and several of its major rides closed--which made those long lines even longer. Next time we might be at DLR on an MHP night, we'll just go to DCA instead, if it's open, or just reschedule our trip.


----------



## dnamertz

mikedoyleblogger said:


> Totally agree here! Friday (10/11) was our first and last MHP as well. The spooky vibe was nice--the fog over the Rivers of America and lasers and spooky sounds back by Big Thunder Ranch, etc. But for $70 a person, the event was pretty much just standing in very long candy and attraction lines, with half the park's restaurants and several of its major rides closed--which made those long lines even longer. Next time we might be at DLR on an MHP night, we'll just go to DCA instead, if it's open, or just reschedule our trip.



Which major rides were clodes (other than Big Thunder Mt)?


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

dnamertz said:


> Which major rides were clodes (other than Big Thunder Mt)?




I don't have the map they hand out for MHP with me right now, but it lists the open attractions and restaurants and it doesn't list them all. I just can't remember off the top of my head. I think all the headliners were open. But not all the other rides.


----------



## figment_jii

Figment and I (plus my family) just got back from one of our longest trips to Disneyland!  We arrived in time for the Tuesday (10/8) MHP and stayed through Sunday (10/13).  Overall the trip was really good and we had a great time.  Crowds were high, but we expected that, so we were prepared.  Weather was pretty good (except Wednesday when it rained!).  I have lots of pictures to post, but I'll start with MHP because that was the big event for the trip!  I went to both the Tuesday (10/8) and Friday (10/11) party, so the reviews will be inter-mixed.  

We arrived at Disneyland mid-morning on Tuesday and headed to the park.  There were signs out announcing the party and that Disneyland would be closing at 6:00 pm, but no signs indicating the party was sold out.





Once inside the gates, there was a sign announcing Toontown would be closing early.  It closes two hours before the end of the "normal operating" day for Disneyland. So in the case of a 6:00 pm party, it closes at 4:00 pm.





We spent the rest of the morning and early afternoon having lunch and enjoying ourselves.  I was pretty surprised at how crowded the park already was.  We had to head back to the hotel to finish checking in and by the time we got back to the park, it was a little past 3:30 pm.  Roughly half of the gates were for special event guests (Harbor Blvd side) and the other half were for normal tickets (DTD side).  The MHP gates stretched nearly 3/4ths of the way across the Esplande!  There were now signs out saying the party was sold out!





Rather than wait in the long lines at the gate, we headed back into Disneyland and decided to get out wristbands and treat bag inside the park.  There was an internal locations set up inside Frontierland (near the pin store, same place as last year).  The line stretched across the bridge and then wrapped around the hub towards the Castle.  While the line was long, it still moved pretty quickly.

They had already begun to set-up the party decorations.  It was kind of funny to see the Mickey Ghosts set-up, but not yet inflated.





The treat trail stations were already in place as well, but not yet stocked and open.





We still had a lot of time before the party started, so we wandered around the park for a bit before heading to the pre-party event at Toontown.  There was a sign out telling folks about the event.





On Tuesday, we arrived at Toontown a little before 5:00 pm (when it opened).  They were allowing guests to get into the queue (you have to show your wristband).  The queue is basic three long lines that stretch from the entrance of Toontown, under the train tracks, and out by Small World.  When Toowntown opens for MHP, the first line enters, then the second, and then the third.  For folks who've been to Lights, Motor, Action Extreme Stunt show at DHS, it's the same set-up.

Toontown's pre-party event has four treat trails and several character meet and greets.  Both Roger Rabbit's Car-toon Spin and Gadget's Go Coaster were running when I was there.  The lines for the treat trails just inside Toontown were already pretty long, so we headed towards the ones at Mickey's and that line wasn't too bad.

There were *nine* treat stations in the Minnie and Mickey house trail, four at Donald's Boat, and three stations at the other two trails.  We got a lot of candy by going to Mickey and Minnie's trail.  On Tuesday, the Toontown trails were the only place where we got Peeps, but on Friday, they didn't have them!  

We arrived later (about a half hour after it opened) on Friday, so all of the treat trail lines were longer, but we still managed to visit all four in about 45 minutes.  On Tuesday, we did only the Mickey and Minnie houses and Donald trail and three people got enough candy to fill one of those Halloween 2013 reusable bags about half way!





I didn't meet the characters, but I did see Clarabelle and Roger Rabbit on both days, Chip & Dale on Tuesday, and Goofy on Friday.  Most of the characters were in the center of town, but Chip & Dale were over in the kid's play area.













The schedule of events were the same at both parties (despite the different start times).  Right when the party starts, the CMs start forming check points throughout the park.  If you don't have a wristband, you can't go into stores, restaurants or get into ride line.  Main Street did remain open, so you can go there, but other than that, they pretty effectively funnel non-party guests out of the park.

We didn't do any rides the party, albeit we thought about going on HM to see if the CM were "in character".  They were wearing the dead-white face make-up, so we were curious to see if they acted spooky (like they do at MNSSHP), but we didn't want to spend 30-45 minutes of party time in a line.  Instead we did treat-trails, wandered around the park, and soaked up the atmosphere!

We made sure to go check out the Villains meet and greet at the end of Main Street.  The line was pretty consistently long all evening (stretching to under the train track bridge).  There were three villains at the meet and greet (one mask and two "face").  The one on the far left (when facing them) tended to be either Jafar or Hades.  The other two were usually Maleficent and the Evil Queen or Dr. Facilier and Cruella.  













If you have a chance to check out the Villains entrance/exit, I would.  It was pretty cool.  It happens every 45-minutes (when the "face" characters change).  Candle carrying undertakers (that's what they looked like to me), come out and lead the way for a horse drawn carriage.  They come around Town Square and two villains exit the carriage and the other two get in.  The carriage then departs.  Usually Lady Tremaine and her two daughters are following the carriage and they interact with guests.  Lots of music and lighting effects as well!

Undertakers arriving:





Cruella and Dr. Facilier in the carriage arriving:





Malificient and the Evil Queen departing:





The Tremaines:





Coming in the next part of the review...the Cavalcade!


----------



## Sherry E

*Kilala --* Thank you for sharing the MNSSHP pictures!  They're a lot of fun, and it's interesting to see what's different about that party in comparison to the MHP.  I just want to make sure that no one who is just tuning in to this thread thinks that the MNSSHP pictures are from the MHP!





Pinup Mommy said:


> OMGosh Sherry I am local as you know and this weather has literally made me sick. Lol
> 
> Cool in the morning, 60ish which I love, but 80 during the day is killing me... I can only take off so many layers, it is currently 82 degrees in my part of LA.
> 
> Come on fall like weather



*Pinup Mommy --*

I think that's why so many people end up getting sick out here in SoCal when seasons change -- because it's not a gradual cooling that kind of levels off at a certain point.  The temperatures are up and down and back up again.  One day it's humid and hot.  Then it's dry and hot.  Then it's chilly and rainy...and then hot again.  A 55-degree day without wind may not seem much more than a bit chilly.  A 55-degree day with wind seems very cold.  No one's body can acclimate to the changes and they end up getting ill.  It's not like we know that the next couple of months are going to be cooler.  We don't know that out here in L.A.!  If we lived on the East Coats somewhere it would be a different story!




SingWithFlowers said:


> The other night I put on my "coat", boots, and beret to go walk my dogs. This was a day after it had been raining. I realized I was just overly excited since I felt overheated by the end of our walk lol And my neighbors weren't even wearing jackets. I definitely felt like a



*SingWithFlowers -*

  Well, at least you were prepared!  The day after any kind of rain is always great because the air seems fresh and clean!

I seem to observe -- and tell me if you notice the same thing -- that in SoCal a lot of people who live here go with one extreme or the other when dressing for weather.  I see a lot of people running for the heavy coats, wool caps, gloves/mittens and scarves when it drops to 60 degrees or so.  Others are at the opposite end of the spectrum, where they will try to tough out the dropping temperatures as long as possible, and will wear shorts even if it's 40 degrees out or it's raining -- as though they refuse to accept that it is cold, and in their minds they still think it's 80 degrees outside.  



Doulanobles said:


> Aloha peeps! We attended the party on 10/11 and I thought I'd take the opportunity to share my thoughts while it's still fresh in my mind.  Overall, my review of the party is some good, some not so much.
> 
> This was our last night in the park of our trip celebrating my dd sweet 16.  As expected, the park was crazy busy from 4-7pm.  We had planned for this and took some time during this period to do a few things we had missed so far; Tiki room, Tarzans treehouse, mint juleps and visiting the candy shop on Main Street.  The CM's seemed to be handling things fine until it got closer to 7pm and then a lot of them seemed very flustered.  I hadn't seen that before.  The floe of traffic seemed odd and illogical and we received conflicting info from several CM's on what restaurants would be open and which not.  This resulted in some unnecessary running around.  We had to leave the park to meet some family ( we had their party tickets ) and getting back in was insane.  They had way too few 'special event' entrances open and lines were backed up.  Even though we had already received out bracelet and ticket, we were forced to go back through the long line handling those who handnt got their bracelet yet.  Once back in, crowds were kinda crazy.  We saw lots of CM's with the lit up party signs but it wasn't clear why they were standing there, or what the purpose of the signs were.  Bracelet checking seemed a little excessive, although I realize it's the only way to clear out non party guests.  We saw one woman standing in the same spot being asked to see her bracelet 4-5 times in 5 min.  She got a little upset
> 
> During the party we rode a few rides, ate snacks, walked around, watched the fireworks at 9:30, then the parade at 10:30 and only then did we attempt the treat trails.  We did receive quite a lot of candy but the trails were kind if anticlimactic.  We saw no villains.  The lines for Haunted mansion and space mountain were about 45 min long most of the night and at one point space mountain shut down.  They were not allowing single riders on space mountain either which was slightly frustrating with the long line.  We used single rider all week and it worked very well for us.  It wasn't clear where the characters would be, with the exception of jack and Sally.   Luckily we were able to see jack a few days before so didn't need to stand in the long line.
> 
> I realize that everyone's perception of crowds are different so if course I only speak for myself, but the crowds were bigger than I expected for a limited ticketed event.
> 
> I guess at the end, I felt a little underwhelmed.  I really don't think it was worth the extra money.  We bought 7 tickets altogether, which represents a significant cost.  Parades and fireworks are normally a part of Friday nights there and are typically themed (I.e. Christamas time), so why pay more at Halloween? The main difference is the treat trails and despite the large amount of candy, it certainly wasn't $67 each worth.  Luckily we'd had a pretty good week so far at the park, even with the extra crowds, so it didn't ruin our trip or anything.  I have not begrudged even one dollar spent on this trip with the exception of this party.  We are already paying top dollar, why do they need to charge more for something that is very similar to a regular Friday night? Yes, the crowds may have been less than a typical Friday night, but still...I won't ever do this party again and probably won't visit this time of year again either.  Live and learn, I suppose
> 
> I will end on a positive note .  The fireworks were super cool and I always love a good parade.  And when I asked guest services at PPH for an email to give feedback about the party, they were very attentive and understanding.  I didn't ask for any refunds or anything, just thought if I was running a business, I would like to have constructive feedback myself.  When I checked out, I realized they had taken $200 off the cost of my room as an apology.  Very unexpected and very thoughtful on their part.  This kind of thing is what disney is known for!
> 
> Sounds like there have been some varied experiences with the party and thought it may be helpful to some to throw my 2 cents in.  Mahalo!




*Doulanobles --*

Thank you so much for the detailed MHP recap/review.  I appreciate it and I'm sure everyone else does too.  I will copy the link to the post and add it onto the first page of the next Halloween Superthread, in a little "MHP Reviews" section I'm going to create.

I think that more people are aligned with your thoughts and opinions on the MHP than they might have been a couple of years ago or more.  I have said in this thread that, while I enjoy the MHP when I go and I have a great time, I'm not always motivated to go back the following year.  I feel that there are too many people there and too many tickets sold.  I feel that there should be something _more_ at the party too -- something extra.  I'm not sure what I think there should be, but more...and yet, I don't want Disney to take away any of the Halloween Time offerings that people can enjoy in the daytime and make them party exclusives.

This is one reason I am opposed to the idea of a Christmas party at Disneyland.  I know that Disney will sell too many tickets to it and it won't feel very exclusive.  Plus, they may take existing events and make them party exclusives, which I am not on board with.

The PPH credited you $200?  Wow!  I have had good experiences with them, and I have gotten lucky as far as getting free room upgrades.  Never have I received a $200 refund or credit!  The customer service at DLR (behind the scenes) has improved greatly in the last few years!


----------



## crystal1313

I guess it is perspective because I expected the MHP to be as crowded as the Villains event on 9/13......luckily it wasn't!  

Here is a photo of me with my boys:






I wrote a detailed trip report with lots of photos!  (I am not a professional photographer by any means ) If you want to check it out:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3186334


----------



## 1dorseer

So we want to make sure to be able to go on Space Mountain.   Are FP's available during the party? Is there a better time to get in line when it will not be 45mins?   We plan on coming into the park at 3:00pm....  Are other ride lines usually shorter or longer before the "official" party starts?


----------



## figment_jii

1dorseer said:


> Are other ride lines usually shorter or longer before the "official" party starts?



I can't remember about SM FP, but other ride lines tend to increase before the "official" party start because you have a mixture of crowds (day guests plus the MHP guests).  I don't think you're going to find short lines until the very end of MHP.


----------



## DZNEE4US

What villains are out during the day at "conger up a villain" at Big Thunder Ranch?  Just wondering who we can meet during the day, so we don't have to que up at the party.  Thanks.


----------



## Doulanobles

No fast passes were available at the party nor were there any single rider lines.


----------



## pudinhd

DZNEE4US said:


> What villains are out during the day at "conger up a villain" at Big Thunder Ranch?  Just wondering who we can meet during the day, so we don't have to que up at the party.  Thanks.



The ones I know about are the Evil Queen, Captain Hook, and Cruella.  There are / were posters advertising Maleficent and the Old Hag, but I don't know if anyone has seen them.


----------



## rms123

pudinhd said:


> The ones I know about are the Evil Queen, Captain Hook, and Cruella.  There are / were posters advertising Maleficent and the Old Hag, but I don't know if anyone has seen them.



We conjured Maleficent and Captain Hook


----------



## sammatt

I know that there are 3 villains out at a time for the party. Does a line form for each one separately, or if you wait in one line do you get to meet all 3 that are out? I want to meet Hades and Dr. Facilier, so just trying to figure out my strategy.


----------



## figment_jii

sammatt said:


> I know that there are 3 villains out at a time for the party. Does a line form for each one separately, or if you wait in one line do you get to meet all 3 that are out? I want to meet Hades and Dr. Facilier, so just trying to figure out my strategy.



There is a single line for all three villains.  You won't know which three are there until you get to the front of the line because the villains rotate out.  On both Tues (10/8) and Fri (10/11), Facilier and Cruella were paired together and Malificient and the Evil Queen were the other pair (they swapped every 45-minutes).  Jafar and Hades swapped out (I don't remember how often), but it wasn't on the same schedule as the face characters.


----------



## WestMom2two

Are you kidding me! We leave Sunday and I have a full blown cold with headache and body ache. I've read other people posting the same thing on this bored right before their trip and I prayed it would never happen to me and BAM! 
The good news I may be able to kick this before Sunday with 4-5 days left and it could have happened next week on our trip instead. The bad news is I am terrified of giving it to anyone else in my house because it would surely hit them right on our trip. Send good thoughts my way  I cleared Whole Foods out of every natural remedy I could find lol


----------



## dnamertz

Does the first running of the parade during the MHP start at the IASW end?

Also, are there any rides that add any extra ambiance only during the MHP?  Do the Jungle Cruise captains make their schtick more Halloween-like, or anything like that?


----------



## figment_jii

dnamertz said:


> Does the first running of the parade during the MHP start at the IASW end?



Yes, the first Cavalcade starts at Small World and heads to Main Street.  The second Cavalcade goes from MS to IaSW.


----------



## rosanab1031

WestMom2two said:


> Are you kidding me! We leave Sunday and I have a full blown cold with headache and body ache. I've read other people posting the same thing on this bored right before their trip and I prayed it would never happen to me and BAM!
> The good news I may be able to kick this before Sunday with 4-5 days left and it could have happened next week on our trip instead. The bad news is I am terrified of giving it to anyone else in my house because it would surely hit them right on our trip. Send good thoughts my way  I cleared Whole Foods out of every natural remedy I could find lol



Three words! Wheat grass shots!

If you get them from Jamba Juice they give you an orange wedge and at Juice it Up they give you a choice of juice as a chaser  I like to choose apple juice because it helps with phlegm  

Then get a smoothie with a boost that will help your immune system. Pineapple is good because it is actually higher in Vitamin C than oranges.

Good luck and I hope you feel better before your trip!


----------



## pharmama

I'm trying to strategize for our first MHP in one week- yay!  It will be me, MIL, DD8 and DD4.

I've read some of this thread (sorry, its overwhelming) and others but I'm not totally clear on a few things and hoping y'all can help

-Trick or Treat trails- are these really just about candy?  Like CMs just standing there handing out candy or what? I've read some have characters?  If so which ones?  If you were going to do just 2 or maybe 3 trails which would you recommend?

-What happens in Toontown 'preparty' (will this be 5-7pm for a 6pm party?)? Anything other than trick or treat trails?

-What time will villains M&G start for a 6pm party?  Right at 6pm or?  I will be dressed as Maleficent and would really like to get a photo with the real thing too.  Bonus if we can catch Jafar for DD8 (who will be dressed as Jasmine) and even Lady Tremaine for DD4 (who will be dressed as Cinderella)

-What goes on in the Festival area during MHP?  Different than during the day (Halloween Carnival)?  We will be there for several days post-party (and are AP holders) so I don't want to waste MHP time on stuff we can do during the day. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

pharmama said:


> -Trick or Treat trails- are these really just about candy?  Like CMs just standing there handing out candy or what? I've read some have characters?  If so which ones?  If you were going to do just 2 or maybe 3 trails which would you recommend?
> 
> We went to MHP on 9/27 and the treat trails were just candy.  Both sides open with CM's handing out candy.  Characters had their own lines. The Golden Horseshoe moved really fast and the Big Thunder Ranch was quick too.  IMO the most disorganized one was the one thats started in New Orleans Square and meandered back to Splash Mountain.
> 
> 
> -What goes on in the Festival area during MHP?  Different than during the day (Halloween Carnival)?  We will be there for several days post-party (and are AP holders) so I don't want to waste MHP time on stuff we can do during the day.
> 
> When we were there Thunder Ranch was always quiet during the day (non MHP days, I mean) ~ very empty considering.  I don't know if more people have discovered it now.  The only thing with consistent lines that I noticed was the Conjure a Villain tent.  Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy and Chip and Dale in Halloween costumes were wandering back there and had hardly any lines.  I noticed that when at the Ranch Mickey and Minnie wore purple costumes and the night of the MHP their costumes were orange.   Also Pirate League is back there, The Haunted Billy Hills, crafts.
> 
> Thanks all!



That's all I can answer!


----------



## WestMom2two

rosanab1031 said:


> Three words! Wheat grass shots!
> 
> If you get them from Jamba Juice they give you an orange wedge and at Juice it Up they give you a choice of juice as a chaser  I like to choose apple juice because it helps with phlegm
> 
> Then get a smoothie with a boost that will help your immune system. Pineapple is good because it is actually higher in Vitamin C than oranges.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you feel better before your trip!


Headed to Jamba juice today to give it a try! Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

pharmama said:


> -Trick or Treat trails- are these really just about candy?  Like CMs just standing there handing out candy or what? I've read some have characters?  If so which ones?  If you were going to do just 2 or maybe 3 trails which would you recommend?



Yes, the treat-trails are about candy.  Some also have apple slices, carrots, Cliff Z bars, and other "healthy" alternatives.  Each trail usually has multiple stations (3 to 4), where the CMs are handing out candy (usually three pieces per station/CM).  There are no characters in the treat-trail lines.

If I was only going to do 2 or 3 trails, I'd probably do the one at Town Square (it's the only one that has the Werther's Caramel Apple candies), the one in the Golden Horseshoe (cool decor), and Mickey and Minnie's house trail in Toontown (9 stations!).



pharmama said:


> What happens in Toontown 'preparty' (will this be 5-7pm for a 6pm party?)? Anything other than trick or treat trails?



Yes, for a party that starts at 6:00 pm, the Toontown event runs from 5:00 pm to 7:00 pm.  There are four treat trails, plus several character meet and greets.  I saw Clarabelle, Roger Rabbit, Goofy (Halloween costume), and Chip & Dale (Halloween costume) last week.



pharmama said:


> -What time will villains M&G start for a 6pm party?  Right at 6pm or?  I will be dressed as Maleficent and would really like to get a photo with the real thing too.  Bonus if we can catch Jafar for DD8 (who will be dressed as Jasmine) and even Lady Tremaine for DD4 (who will be dressed as Cinderella)



I assume it starts at 6:00 pm.  The "face" villains switch out every 45-minutes.  At both parties last week, I saw Maleficent and the Evil Queen as one pair and Dr. Facilier and Cruella as the other pair.  The "head" characters (like Jafar and Hades) switched out on a different schedule (I don't know recall exactly).

Last Tuesday, at the 7:30 pm  switch, Maleficent and the Evil Queen left and Facilier and Cruella arrived.  So, assume the same schedule, I'd guess Facilier and Cruella started the party.

Lady Tremaine and her stepdaughters come out with the carriage (when the "face" characters switch out).  They follow behind it and you can try to grab a quick photo at that point, but it's not a traditional meet and greet.  



pharmama said:


> -What goes on in the Festival area during MHP?  Different than during the day (Halloween Carnival)?  We will be there for several days post-party (and are AP holders) so I don't want to waste MHP time on stuff we can do during the day.



I can't remember for sure, but I _think_ the ranch is closed during the party.


----------



## MadMim

So Ive spent months planning our trip to MHP, and just as Im ready to finalize everything, I cant find the info that I need.    Can someone please help jog my memory or point me to a website? 

I need a time frame.  What time will they allow us in for the party?  We plan to spend the day in the park, then return to the hotel to change into costumes around 2.  I'd like to be back at the park, costumed, by 3.  I think this may be too early.  Is that too early?  Also, will we be able to walk freely in costume, or will we need to go straight to Toontown?  And what time does the pre-party officially end?  Has anyone noticed crowd trends, like does everyone head out of the pre-party and go straight for Tomorrowland, or NOS?  Im expecting monster (ha!) crowds for the first few hours, so Im trying to find ways to avoid them as much as possible, but also be present and enjoy the party.

The hotel is booked, tickets bought, costumes are almost finished..we even added another person to our party. Ive been waiting all year for this, and Im about as excited as it gets!!


----------



## figment_jii

MadMim said:


> I need a time frame.  What time will they allow us in for the party?  We plan to spend the day in the park, then return to the hotel to change into costumes around 2.  I'd like to be back at the park, costumed, by 3.  I think this may be too early.  Is that too early?  Also, will we be able to walk freely in costume, or will we need to go straight to Toontown?  And what time does the pre-party officially end?  Has anyone noticed crowd trends, like does everyone head out of the pre-party and go straight for Tomorrowland, or NOS?  Im expecting monster (ha!) crowds for the first few hours, so Im trying to find ways to avoid them as much as possible, but also be present and enjoy the party.



It depends on what time the party starts...the special event ticket will allow you in 3 hours before the official start of the party.  So if the party starts at 6:00 pm, they'll let you in at 3:00 pm.  If the party starts at 7:00 pm, they'll let you in at 4:00 pm.  From what you've said, you will already be in the park that morning, so you can always re-enter Disneyland using your regular ticket and get the wristband at the Frontierland location later.  That might be faster than waiting in the lines at the Esplanade.  

The Toontown event won't start until 1 hour before the party.  Once inside the park, the crowds pretty disperse out, so it's crowded everywhere.  Some folks head to NOS and Tomorrowland, but just as many head to Fantasyland.  You can do whatever you want; I doubt anyone really heads straight to Toontown to wait for two hours.  The Toontown events starts one hour before the party and ends one hour after the party (so if the party starts at 7:00 pm, the event runs from 6:00 pm to 8:00 pm).


----------



## crystal1313

You can go in 3 hours before the party starts, so if the party starts at 7PM, you can get in at 4PM.  It should say on your ticket.  

We freely walked around in costume without issues.  We made a reservation at the Carnation and ate there around 5 because we had heard not all the restaurants are open during the party and we didn't want to be wandering around looking for food.  

ToonTown party was great because it started earlier then the MHP so it gave us something to do in that time frame.  We got a ton of candy there.  After that we headed to Tomorrowland and it didn't seem too crowded to me.  I expected huge crowds too and really didn't encounter any, so it was much better then I thought!

Pharmama, in the Frontierland trick or treat trail that goes through the Zocalo, we saw Donald and Goofy in there.  They were kinda in the middle and were coming up behind guest doing funny things and taking photos with people in line for candy.  Goofy gave my boys high fives   I agree with figment about the Toontown trails, tons of treat stations!  And lines moved fast.  We never ventured to the Big Thunder Ranch, so I'm not sure if it was open or not.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Big Thunder Ranch was open during 9/27 MHP but not very active with the exception of the treat trail.  There was a Mickey and Minnie M&G right outside the ranch too that night.


----------



## Kilala

Thank you for the info on TT. I will let my friends know.


----------



## Lucrezia

Only five days left for us!  I'm a little apprehensive about MHP now. Okay, a lot.  I've already given DF The Speech about how there might be crowds, how he needs to hang in there and go with it... lol. I'll be giving the same Speech to my nieces tonight. I hope they'll understand because I really don't want to be dealing with two complaining kids during what should've been a great vacation lol. I checked a 10-day forecast today to find out what the weather will be like (this one's for you, Sherry). It's slightly warmer than I would've liked---upper-70s, lower 80s---but I guess that's not such a huge deal. And anyway, weather is unpredictable so it could always change... right???  Being the anal person I am, I've been preparing for our trip for the last week and a half and making an embarrassing number of checklists... I think I've finally gotten a solid outline of an MHP plan, thank God. *Eat dinner beforehand. Take advantage of any shorter lines for attractions. Stay away from NOS and Main Street during the busiest window of time---roughly 4-7. Don't trick-or-treat until later in the night*---_for my nieces' sake... I could skip the trick-or-treating entirely because I rarely eat candy and need to stay trim for my career, even when I'm on vacation_---*and see the parade/fireworks at least once.* Think I may've bitten off more than I could chew in buying tickets for three (!!!) different MHPs. Luckily, my fiancé and I have already agreed that if we hate the party, we won't make ourselves go to the others just to get our money's worth. Yes, it's expensive and a perfect waste, but if the crowds are seriously that bad, than we might as well head over to DCA and take the loss.  Here's hoping it doesn't come to that, though! Lol


----------



## crystal1313

Lucrezia, I was freaking out just like you before our party last week on 10/11....and we had a blast!  I didn't think it was that crowded at all!  We went in thinking the worst and were pleasantly surprised =) We went in a little after 4 and ate dinner right away, then headed to Toon Town which I think helped.  Yes, there were lines, but it was pretty organized and moved fast!  DH and DS5 walked on Star Tours.  Autopia had a 20 minute wait.  Overall, it was much better then we thought and we plan on going next year too!


----------



## Caroline94501

We went to the Friday Oct 11 party and had a fabulous time.  We decided it was well worth the extra cost because we got a total of 8 hours in the park. 

The  crowd was alot less then I expected from what I've been reading.  Tomorrowland and Main Street were crazy, so we just stayed away from there. Both Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion posted 35 minutes waits.  Space Mountain was acurate only because they had technical problem that delay us 15 minutes.  We only waited 15 minutes for Haunted Mansion.  We've never been on it set up for the holidays and we LOVED the Nightmare Before Christmans theme.  

We did most of the trick or treat lines.  The longest one was in Tomorrowland, I think we waited about 15 minutes, but it was also the best line.  We were so sick of chocolate after about the 3rd line that we were begging for the carrots and crackers.  

The parade was fun, we walked up right when it was starting and got a prime spot.  We were standing by River of America when the fireworks started and watched from there.  We had a good standing spot, but we were watching them from the side so we didn't get the full effect.  It's best to watch in front of the castle.  

We loved watching everyone in costume.  I was actually surprised the vast majority of people were in costume.  I was dressed as Tigger and DH was Jack Sparrow.

Best part of the entertainment was an acapella group on the River of America.  They was GREAT!!  Not sure what they were called.  They were on a small boat being pulled up and down the river.

The parks were packed the rest of the weekend.  We usually go the weekend after Labor Day and were not used to the long lines.  Most of the popular rides had 75 to 90 minutes waits posted.  Pirates of the Carribean had 40 minute waits most of the time.  This girl is getting too old to wait in lines.  We got all the really big rides in on Friday night.

All in all we had a fabulous night and are looking forward to going to the party in Disneyworld next year for our 15 year anniversary.

Caroline


----------



## figment_jii

Lucrezia said:


> Luckily, my fiancé and I have already agreed that if we hate the party, we won't make ourselves go to the others just to get our money's worth. Yes, it's expensive and a perfect waste, but if the crowds are seriously that bad, than we might as well head over to DCA and take the loss.  Here's hoping it doesn't come to that, though! Lol



I agree with _Crystal1313_ that it's a matter of perspective and what you hope to accomplish during the party.  There will be crowds, but what is a "mob" to one person, might be manageable to another.  Like _Crystal1313_ I didn't find the crowds to be horrendous on either the 8th or 11th and both parties were sell outs.  Rides were generally not "walk-on" (especially not HMH), but it wasn't wall-to-wall people either.  I heartily second the recommendation to see the Cavalcade and fireworks, along with the Villains change over.  Trick-or-treating is fun and the lines do move pretty quickly.  The Cadaver Dans were fun to listen to.

Overall, I don't think you'll gain much by heading to DCA.  Remember that lots of folks who aren't going to MHP have that same plan and head to DCA.  So you'll see a bump in attendance at that park as well.  While I didn't go there during the party, I do recall seeing a steady stream of folks heading across the Esplanade to DCA.


----------



## MadMim

Thank you!!  I think I have it now.


----------



## dnamertz

Caroline94501 said:


> The parade was fun, we walked up right when it was starting and got a prime spot.  We were standing by River of America when the fireworks started and watched from there.  We had a good standing spot, but we were watching them from the side so we didn't get the full effect.  It's best to watch in front of the castle.



Maybe you can answer this question.  During the MHP fireworks, did they project images on spraying water on the Rivers of America, kind of like they do during Fantasmic?


----------



## crystal1313

Thanks Figment!  I agree.  I think if you paid for all the parties, you could focus on different things at each party.  One party you could focus on character meet n greets.  One party could focus on attractions.  One could focus on trick or treat trails and shows.  You have a lot of options.  Heck, I would be happy just sitting on a bench people watching with people dressed up!  How fun =) 

For instance, we knew the hub would be crazy for the fireworks.  I didn't even want to venture near MSUSA........DH left me and the boys in Adventureland to grab Starbucks.  This was around 9:10.  He was back really quick and said MS was dead and we should go over there to watch the fireworks.  Did we have the best fireworks viewing ever, no!  But we still had a great spot where we could see all the effects!  Jack, the projections and zero.  We weren't squished in like sardines, and had a blast!  We were in the dead center of Main Street across form the candy palace.  For us, it was perfect since we all assumed it would be too crowded to even attempt to see the show.  (If you want to see my fireworks photos go to my trip report: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3186334  I'm not the best photographer, but I thought they turned out ok considering I don't have a tripod)

I think you will have a great time!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> Only five days left for us!  I'm a little apprehensive about MHP now. Okay, a lot.  I've already given DF The Speech about how there might be crowds, how he needs to hang in there and go with it... lol. I'll be giving the same Speech to my nieces tonight. I hope they'll understand because I really don't want to be dealing with two complaining kids during what should've been a great vacation lol.  *I checked a 10-day forecast today to find out what the weather will be like (this one's for you, Sherry). It's slightly warmer than I would've liked---upper-70s, lower 80s---but I guess that's not such a huge deal. And anyway, weather is unpredictable so it could always change... right???  *  Being the anal person I am, I've been preparing for our trip for the last week and a half and making an embarrassing number of checklists... I think I've finally gotten a solid outline of an MHP plan, thank God. *Eat dinner beforehand. Take advantage of any shorter lines for attractions. Stay away from NOS and Main Street during the busiest window of time---roughly 4-7. Don't trick-or-treat until later in the night*---_for my nieces' sake... I could skip the trick-or-treating entirely because I rarely eat candy and need to stay trim for my career, even when I'm on vacation_---*and see the parade/fireworks at least once.* Think I may've bitten off more than I could chew in buying tickets for three (!!!) different MHPs. Luckily, my fiancé and I have already agreed that if we hate the party, we won't make ourselves go to the others just to get our money's worth. Yes, it's expensive and a perfect waste, but if the crowds are seriously that bad, than we might as well head over to DCA and take the loss.  Here's hoping it doesn't come to that, though! Lol



*Lucrezia --*

I just posted in the Christmas thread (you should enjoy this week's Theme, I think!) that it is 86 degrees here today in sunny Los Angeles!  That is way too warm for Fall!  I liked it when it was a nice 64 - 66 degrees last week!  Still, though, there is a Harvest Festival at the Farmers Market this weekend and I am going to go to it and force myself into Autumn mode one way or the other!

I think that you all will have a fun time at the party -- especially your nieces.  What some people in this thread may not know -- but I remember it because you have told me in the past -- is that your DF is particularly averse to crowds, probably more so than some folks, to the point where you actually were going to avoid trips during certain times because you knew he would not be happy at all.  So his perception of what is too crowded or crazy could be different from what others think is too crowded or crazy.

I still think that everyone will end up having a great time overall, but you know that if it gets to be too crowded in any particular spot you can just go elsewhere.

I think that the parties are more crowded than they should be for a limited ticket event, but the crowds won't be as bad as they were for the madness that was the Unleash the Villains event on 9/13!

I don't think I realized that you bought tickets for 3 parties!


----------



## dnamertz

If we get to the ToonTown pre-party when it opens and head straight to Chip and Dale, should we expect a long wait to meet them?


----------



## Caroline94501

dnamertz said:


> Maybe you can answer this question.  During the MHP fireworks, did they project images on spraying water on the Rivers of America, kind of like they do during Fantasmic?



No, they did not.


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Thanks Figment!  I agree.  I think if you paid for all the parties, you could focus on different things at each party.  One party you could focus on character meet n greets.  One party could focus on attractions.  One could focus on trick or treat trails and shows.  You have a lot of options.  Heck, I would be happy just sitting on a bench people watching with people dressed up!  How fun =)
> 
> For instance, we knew the hub would be crazy for the fireworks.  I didn't even want to venture near MSUSA........DH left me and the boys in Adventureland to grab Starbucks.  This was around 9:10.  He was back really quick and said MS was dead and we should go over there to watch the fireworks.  Did we have the best fireworks viewing ever, no!  But we still had a great spot where we could see all the effects!  Jack, the projections and zero.  We weren't squished in like sardines, and had a blast!  We were in the dead center of Main Street across form the candy palace.  For us, it was perfect since we all assumed it would be too crowded to even attempt to see the show.  (If you want to see my fireworks photos go to my trip report: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3186334  I'm not the best photographer, but I thought they turned out ok considering I don't have a tripod)
> 
> I think you will have a great time!!!



*crystal1313 --*

Lucrezia's nieces are anti-character photos.  I was about to suggest setting aside one party for the characters and then I remembered that her nieces are not comfortable with meeting characters.  But that is what I would do if I were going multiple nights -- I would set aside one night for characters.


----------



## WestMom2two

crystal1313 said:


> Lucrezia, I was freaking out just like you before our party last week on 10/11....and we had a blast!  I didn't think it was that crowded at all!  We went in thinking the worst and were pleasantly surprised =) We went in a little after 4 and ate dinner right away, then headed to Toon Town which I think helped.  Yes, there were lines, but it was pretty organized and moved fast!  DH and DS5 walked on Star Tours.  Autopia had a 20 minute wait.  Overall, it was much better then we thought and we plan on going next year too!


This is good to hear because like Lucrezia, I too have been stressed out about crowds and MHP. I've been planning since February and to hear how horrible the crowds have been its been a little disheartening and has taken away a little of my excitement for the trip. Im freaken stressed out lol  We will be in the park starting Monday the 21st.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with Mickey's Halloween Party (combined 10/8 and 10/11 review)...this time, Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade!  It runs at 8:30 pm and 10:30 pm.  The 8:30 pm show starts at It's a Small World and progresses to Main Street.  The 10:30 pm show starts at Main Street and heads back to It's a Small World.  While not a full blown parade, it's still cute and fun to watch.  In most cases (I think) you can get a pretty good view without waiting very long.  For the first parade (on Tue), I got a spot about 25 minutes before the Cavalcade (wanted front row, by IaSW), but for the others, I was on MS and waiting maybe 5-10 minutes.  The second Cavalcade is less busy than the first on both nights!

The Cavalacade starts with Vampire Mickey!  His arms open and close.  He's pretty cute!









Next up is the Costume Shop float (one of the only other floats in the parade).  I loved all of the decorations on the float...may of which were Mickey hats from previous years.  There were dancers before the float (witches, zombies) and after the float (including a costume that looked like it came from the Lion King parade!)









The next sequences of the parade consisted primarily of dancers and characters.  I love the Mickey pumpkins!  Pirate Mickey is followed by Peter Pan, Captain Hook, Wendy and friends.





Princess Minnie is followed by Snow White, Tiana, and Aurora (I think), plus several dancers.





Monster Mickey is followed by Sully and several monsters (including an orange furry monster that tended to give high fives to the crowd).





Finally, cowboy Mickey is followed by Woody and Jessie.









Next up was Duffy on a bicycle!  He's wearing his pumpkin costume.





The next set of characters was kind of mish-mash, but mostly animals.  There was Clarabelle, Baloo, King Louie, and the bears from Country Bear.





The next sequence had ragdoll dancers and stilt walkers.  The silt walkers were pretty cool!













And then it was time for the final float of the Cavalcade.  Daisy was on the front, Minnie and Mickey on the main platform.  Goofy and Chip & Dale were in the middle.  If you were on left side (when facing the float), you saw Stormtrooper Donald and if you were on the right, you saw Biker Stitch.  And on the back of the float was Miss Piggy and Kermit pumpkin.





















Overall, the Cavalcade seemed pretty similar from last year.  The stilt walkers might have been new, but the floats and Mickey pumpkins were the same.  I still really like the Cavalcade and watched it all four times!

Next time...the Cadaver Dans and the fireworks!


----------



## dnamertz

Our plan for the 10/21 MHP is to enter the park at 3pm.  We want to eat an early dinner so we can be done in time to get to ToonTown when it opens at 5pm.

I'm thinking of making 3:45 reservations at Carnation Cafe (man, that is early for dinner but I don't want to waste party time eating dinner).  I've never eaten at Carnation Cafe.  Should it take less than an hour to eat there at that time of day?


----------



## Dot2Vegas

dnamertz said:
			
		

> Our plan for the 10/21 MHP is to enter the park at 3pm.  We want to eat an early dinner so we can be done in time to get to ToonTown when it opens at 5pm.
> 
> I'm thinking of making 3:45 reservations at Carnation Cafe (man, that is early for dinner but I don't want to waste party time eating dinner).  I've never eaten at Carnation Cafe.  Should it take less than an hour to eat there at that time of day?



Glad to see someone else with the same eating strategy as us! We at as soon as we get in for the party (4pm). Our friends that went with us this year thought we were insane for eating early. We like to get it over with! Not sure about carnation cafe but I'm sure that an hour is plenty of time at that time of day


----------



## tlovesdis

Dot2Vegas said:


> Glad to see someone else with the same eating strategy as us! We at as soon as we get in for the party (4pm). Our friends that went with us this year thought we were insane for eating early. We like to get it over with! Not sure about carnation cafe but I'm sure that an hour is plenty of time at that time of day



We are too!  We have a 4:20 reservation at Cafe Orleans on the 25th!


----------



## Jenn1116

I really enjoy Carnation and am thinking that's where we'll do dinner during the MHP too, on 10/21. I'd say you need an hour at least - plenty of time if you are seated right away. DD has ressies for her hair at Studio 365 before we go in, so we probably won't get to dinner until later - maybe after we hit the TT pre-party if there's not enough time before.


----------



## Caroline94501

figment_jii said:


> The Cadaver Dans were fun to listen to.



That's what they were called!  They were great, not to be missed!


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> I think that the parties are more crowded than they should be for a limited ticket event, but the crowds won't be as bad as they were for the madness that was the Unleash the Villains event on 9/13!



I was thee re on 9/13 and our MHP on 10/11 was for sure and in no way as crowded as the Unleash the Villains event!  That was CRAZY!  Like couldn't move, total gridlock crazy.  Never saw anything even come close to that at the MHP =)  Thank goodness!


We had a 5:30 reservation at Carnation on 10/11, but checked in early (around 5) and were seated right away.  Service was really fast and I'd say we were done within 30-45 minutes.  I'm SO glad we did that!  It was nice not worrying about what to eat for dinner.  Remember about the Soundsational parade when you make you reservation!  Someone on here reminded me and we waited in the restaurant until it was over.


----------



## Caroline94501

dnamertz said:


> Our plan for the 10/21 MHP is to enter the park at 3pm.  We want to eat an early dinner so we can be done in time to get to ToonTown when it opens at 5pm.
> 
> I'm thinking of making 3:45 reservations at Carnation Cafe (man, that is early for dinner but I don't want to waste party time eating dinner).  I've never eaten at Carnation Cafe.  Should it take less than an hour to eat there at that time of day?



We had dinner at Carnation on Saturday.  We had 6pm reservation, showed up a bit early.  We were told it would be 15 minutes, but it was much closer to 15 seconds.  We sat outside which was very nice.

Service was very fast and I think we were only there 30 or 40 minutes.

Caroline


----------



## Lucrezia

crystal1313 said:


> Lucrezia, I was freaking out just like you before our party last week on 10/11....and we had a blast!  I didn't think it was that crowded at all!  We went in thinking the worst and were pleasantly surprised =) We went in a little after 4 and ate dinner right away, then headed to Toon Town which I think helped.  Yes, there were lines, but it was pretty organized and moved fast!  DH and DS5 walked on Star Tours.  Autopia had a 20 minute wait.  Overall, it was much better then we thought and we plan on going next year too!


Thanks! That makes me feel better.  I actually read your TR just _after_ I posted here, and really enjoyed it! Your family's costumes were so, so awesome!! 


figment_jii said:


> I agree with _Crystal1313_ that it's a matter of perspective and what you hope to accomplish during the party.  There will be crowds, but what is a "mob" to one person, might be manageable to another.  Like _Crystal1313_ I didn't find the crowds to be horrendous on either the 8th or 11th and both parties were sell outs.  Rides were generally not "walk-on" (especially not HMH), but it wasn't wall-to-wall people either.  I heartily second the recommendation to see the Cavalcade and fireworks, along with the Villains change over.  Trick-or-treating is fun and the lines do move pretty quickly.  The Cadaver Dans were fun to listen to.
> Overall, I don't think you'll gain much by heading to DCA.  Remember that lots of folks who aren't going to MHP have that same plan and head to DCA.  So you'll see a bump in attendance at that park as well.  While I didn't go there during the party, I do recall seeing a steady stream of folks heading across the Esplanade to DCA.


Thank you! I was actually wondering about how busy DCA would be. That helps. 


Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> I just posted in the Christmas thread (you should enjoy this week's Theme, I think!) that it is 86 degrees here today in sunny Los Angeles!  That is way too warm for Fall!  I liked it when it was a nice 64 - 66 degrees last week!  Still, though, there is a Harvest Festival at the Farmers Market this weekend and I am going to go to it and force myself into Autumn mode one way or the other!
> 
> I think that you all will have a fun time at the party -- especially your nieces.  What some people in this thread may not know -- but I remember it because you have told me in the past -- is that your DF is particularly averse to crowds, probably more so than some folks, to the point where you actually were going to avoid trips during certain times because you knew he would not be happy at all.  So his perception of what is too crowded or crazy could be different from what others think is too crowded or crazy.
> 
> I still think that everyone will end up having a great time overall, but you know that if it gets to be too crowded in any particular spot you can just go elsewhere.
> 
> I think that the parties are more crowded than they should be for a limited ticket event, but the crowds won't be as bad as they were for the madness that was the Unleash the Villains event on 9/13!
> 
> I don't think I realized that you bought tickets for 3 parties!





Sherry E said:


> *crystal1313 --*
> 
> Lucrezia's nieces are anti-character photos.  I was about to suggest setting aside one party for the characters and then I remembered that her nieces are not comfortable with meeting characters.  But that is what I would do if I were going multiple nights -- I would set aside one night for characters.



You have an incredible memory, Sherry, I mean that! Lol. I was about to reply and say that Trent is the one with the crowd problem/my niece is freaked out by the characters, but then I saw you did it for me! Thanks!  It's really good to hear that the parties may not be as bad as I thought. _Such_ a relief. I'm mainly worried for my DF since he's a bit claustrophobic, as well as my nieces since they pretty much think waiting in line for anything isn't worth it (even the best E-ticket attractions lol). But I'm much more hopeful now  I'll have to look on your Xmas thread for this week's theme. Unfortunately I've been so busy lately running around and prepping for our trip I've been slightly neglecting the Boards.  Bad DISer! Lol. Now you've piqued my interest though...  



WestMom2two said:


> This is good to hear because like Lucrezia, I too have been stressed out about crowds and MHP. I've been planning since February and to hear how horrible the crowds have been its been a little disheartening and has taken away a little of my excitement for the trip. Im freaken stressed out lol  We will be in the park starting Monday the 21st.


We'll be there the 21st, as well.


----------



## crystal1313

Lucrezia said:


> Thanks! That makes me feel better.  I actually read your TR just _after_ I posted here, and really enjoyed it! Your family's costumes were so, so awesome!!



THANK YOU!!!  

I saw lots of uncrowded areas if your DF is feeling claustrophobic and needs a break.  My sons and I sat in Adventureland near the JC on a retaining wall and just people watched for awhile eating some treats.  It was fun and nice to be in Adventureland when it wasn't wall to wall people! I really hope you have tons of fun!  My kids don't do characters either.  I was surprised they gave a couple high fives this trip.  LOL.  There's still plenty to do and see and take in during the party =)


----------



## dddarrington

Here's what my DGS7 and I were dressed like during our MHP on the 8th.






We did have fun, but I'm not sure I would do it again.  One funny thing happened...TWICE!  We went on Star Tours 3 times, and twice I was selected at the Rebel Spy....and then the Transmission was....Yoda!  LOL...oops.  I just said it was a prerecorded message!  LOL

Diana


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Went to the party last night and had a great time. For a sold out party, it didn't seem crowded at all. We ate early at Cafe Orleans and got a quick snack much later. Our longest wait was 20 minutes for Peter Pan. Treat trails moved along smoothly, and we got plenty of candy. Found a fantastic spot for fireworks next to the Hub and a great spot for the second parade right in front of Market House (hellllooooo, Starbucks while watching the parade!). Again, the research and advice from these boards pays off huge. Already looking forward to next year's party!


----------



## mydisneyfix

theluckyrabbit said:
			
		

> Went to the party last night and had a great time. For a sold out party, it didn't seem crowded at all. We ate early at Cafe Orleans and got a quick snack much later. Our longest wait was 20 minutes for Peter Pan. Treat trails moved along smoothly, and we got plenty of candy. Found a fantastic spot for fireworks next to the Hub and a great spot for the second parade right in front of Market House (hellllooooo, Starbucks while watching the parade!). Again, the research and advice from these boards pays off huge. Already looking forward to next year's party!



We had the same experience! We hit a ton of rides with little wait. The only time we saw wait times was during the 3-6 time.  Peter Pan was 20 min. and all other FL rides were walk ons.  Especially after the fireworks...walked on HMH, and Pirates.  Tons of candy too.


----------



## Kilala

figment_jii said:


> Continuing with Mickey's Halloween Party (combined 10/8 and 10/11 review)...this time, Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade!  It runs at 8:30 pm and 10:30 pm.  The 8:30 pm show starts at It's a Small World and progresses to Main Street.  The 10:30 pm show starts at Main Street and heads back to It's a Small World.  While not a full blown parade, it's still cute and fun to watch.  In most cases (I think) you can get a pretty good view without waiting very long.  For the first parade (on Tue), I got a spot about 25 minutes before the Cavalcade (wanted front row, by IaSW), but for the others, I was on MS and waiting maybe 5-10 minutes.  The second Cavalcade is less busy than the first on both nights!
> 
> The Cavalacade starts with Vampire Mickey!  His arms open and close.  He's pretty cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Costume Shop float (one of the only other floats in the parade).  I loved all of the decorations on the float...may of which were Mickey hats from previous years.  There were dancers before the float (witches, zombies) and after the float (including a costume that looked like it came from the Lion King parade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next sequences of the parade consisted primarily of dancers and characters.  I love the Mickey pumpkins!  Pirate Mickey is followed by Peter Pan, Captain Hook, Wendy and friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Minnie is followed by Snow White, Tiana, and Aurora (I think), plus several dancers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster Mickey is followed by Sully and several monsters (including an orange furry monster that tended to give high fives to the crowd).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, cowboy Mickey is followed by Woody and Jessie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was Duffy on a bicycle!  He's wearing his pumpkin costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of characters was kind of mish-mash, but mostly animals.  There was Clarabelle, Baloo, King Louie, and the bears from Country Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next sequence had ragdoll dancers and stilt walkers.  The silt walkers were pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then it was time for the final float of the Cavalcade.  Daisy was on the front, Minnie and Mickey on the main platform.  Goofy and Chip & Dale were in the middle.  If you were on left side (when facing the float), you saw Stormtrooper Donald and if you were on the right, you saw Biker Stitch.  And on the back of the float was Miss Piggy and Kermit pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, the Cavalcade seemed pretty similar from last year.  The stilt walkers might have been new, but the floats and Mickey pumpkins were the same.  I still really like the Cavalcade and watched it all four times!
> 
> Next time...the Cadaver Dans and the fireworks!



I love the pictures


----------



## MadMim

One more question!  Does anyone have the times for the Monsters U Dance Party/Scare Contest?  I know Ive seen all of this information somewhere before, but I cant find it to save my life right now.


----------



## Kilala

dddarrington said:


> Here's what my DGS7 and I were dressed like during our MHP on the 8th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have fun, but I'm not sure I would do it again.  One funny thing happened...TWICE!  We went on Star Tours 3 times, and twice I was selected at the Rebel Spy....and then the Transmission was....Yoda!  LOL...oops.  I just said it was a prerecorded message!  LOL
> 
> Diana



I love the costumes!!! That sounded pretty funny about the ST thing. I have never been picked even dressed up as a cat.


----------



## elg_s

Is there a list of cs restaurants that are open during the party? Our MHP day is our first park day so we are planning on coming in at 3, hoping to hit a few rides, then toontown at 5. Hit some treat trails and then have a quick dinner. Hoping it will be before 6 when we eat, but wanted to know what was open just in case. TIA!


----------



## Pinup Mommy

dddarrington said:


> Here's what my DGS7 and I were dressed like during our MHP on the 8th.  We did have fun, but I'm not sure I would do it again.  One funny thing happened...TWICE!  We went on Star Tours 3 times, and twice I was selected at the Rebel Spy....and then the Transmission was....Yoda!  LOL...oops.  I just said it was a prerecorded message!  LOL  Diana



I saw you two in Toon Town, you guys looked fantastic. Such a cool Grandma!!!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

elg_s said:


> Is there a list of cs restaurants that are open during the party? Our MHP day is our first park day so we are planning on coming in at 3, hoping to hit a few rides, then toontown at 5. Hit some treat trails and then have a quick dinner. Hoping it will be before 6 when we eat, but wanted to know what was open just in case. TIA!



Check out this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3179899. You should have lots of CS options.


----------



## dddarrington

Pinup Mommy said:


> I saw you two in Toon Town, you guys looked fantastic. Such a cool Grandma!!!



Thank you Pinup Mommy...I'm not sure on the "Cool" part, but I do try to have fun with him.  I have had custody of him since he was a year and a half old, but he has always lived in our home.  His mother, my daughter, has MAJOR priority issues, and hasn't lived in our home since he was two and a half, so I play the role of Grandma as well as Mother.  (His father passed away two years ago.)   It can get tricky and I'm certainly not as young as I used to be, but I don't want him to realize that his Grandma is older than the rest of the Mommies.  LOL  He truly is a blessing to me and we try to have fun!  That's why he was able to talk me into dressing up as Yoda!  He had already picked to be a Jedi.  LOL  Next time I need to think of something BEFORE I discuss this with him.  LOL


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I'm home from our vacation!! I'll post pictures later, I have a bunch to go through.

Most of you guys know I'm a big Halloween fan. However, I think in the future we'll skip the party. This year just wasn't as much fun as last year.  Everything I wanted to do I could do during regular park hours save for the fireworks. Oh, yes, you can see the fireworks from IASW and they do projections on the facade. In fact, the projections were bigger and they were able do do more with the IASW face than the "ball" by the castle.  The only down fall is the bit of whiplash you may get looking at IASW and turning back toward the castle, the fireworks surround you lol.

DH came with us this time, so that may have contributed to the grumpy lookout (he doesn't get the magic and sometimes it rubs off on me).  We went to the party on the 11th. The crowds were bigger (I think) than last year both for the party and regular park day crowds. This year we were able to experience two week days and the parks were MUCH lighter. Saturday and Sunday were crazy busy, like summer weekend busy.

Next year DH said we could do a longer stay and go mostly during the week.  So we've decided to do the week after Thanksgiving weekend. Hopefully we'll get the lighter crowds and we get to see the Christmas season stuff.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

I think had I not gone to the first Halloween party and had the advantage of reading reports and knew what to expect I would have enjoyed myself much more at the MHP I attended.

So my PSA ~ those who have not attended and are getting nervous by our disappointments~ read the reports- follow the advice of the peeps who had a great time and go in with a plan!!!


----------



## dnamertz

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> I think had I not gone to the first Halloween party and had the advantage of reading reports and knew what to expect I would have enjoyed myself much more at the MHP I attended.
> 
> So my PSA ~ those who have not attended and are getting nervous by our disappointments~ read the reports- follow the advice of the peeps who had a great time and go in with a plan!!!



That is what we are doing...going in with a plan.  The only disappointment I might have is if the fireworks are cancelled.

Our plan is to hit the treat trails in TT, and maybe get a pic with Chip and Dale, then around the time the rest of the party starts head through FL to the Big Thunder Ranch for pics with Toy Story characters. Then cover the Frontierland, NOS, Critter Country area treat trails and make our way over to Main Street (hopefully around the time the 1st parade has ended) to watch fireworks.  Then check out villains area, and hit treat trails in TL and maybe get pics with Stormtroopers.

A couple questions about this plan.

1.  Since I want to be in NOS early during the party, what time do the Dapper Dans 1st appear?  The only map I've seen is from a Friday party that says 7:45.  Is this time the same for a weekday party?  Do they not come out until 1 hour and 45 minutes into the party?

2.  How late do the Stormtroopers stay out?  Are they there until the final minutes of the party?


----------



## Lucrezia

dddarrington said:


> Thank you Pinup Mommy...I'm not sure on the "Cool" part, but I do try to have fun with him.  I have had custody of him since he was a year and a half old, but he has always lived in our home.  His mother, my daughter, has MAJOR priority issues, and hasn't lived in our home since he was two and a half, so I play the role of Grandma as well as Mother.  (His father passed away two years ago.)   It can get tricky and I'm certainly not as young as I used to be, but I don't want him to realize that his Grandma is older than the rest of the Mommies.  LOL  He truly is a blessing to me and we try to have fun!  That's why he was able to talk me into dressing up as Yoda!  He had already picked to be a Jedi.  LOL  Next time I need to think of something BEFORE I discuss this with him.  LOL


You sound like a great grandmother/mother.  I somewhat know what that's like, because I have my two nieces with me A LOT of the time. My sister, their mom, lives in Spain, and they say I'm like their "US Mommy," and she's their "Spain Mommy." Lol. Kids are so cute 


Disney Lvr of Old said:


> I think had I not gone to the first Halloween party and had the advantage of reading reports and knew what to expect I would have enjoyed myself much more at the MHP I attended.
> 
> So my PSA ~ those who have not attended and are getting nervous by our disappointments~ read the reports- follow the advice of the peeps who had a great time and go in with a plan!!!



Good advice. That's definitely what we plan on doing. Luckily, if we mess something up the first time, we have two more parties to do and therefor, two more chances to get it right. By the third MHP, we should be pros lol.


----------



## elg_s

Which entrance should we go through when entering at 3pm with party tickets only? We are staying at PPH...Do we have to go through the main entrance, or can we take the monorail and go in through tomorrowland?


----------



## rosanab1031

dddarrington said:


> Thank you Pinup Mommy...I'm not sure on the "Cool" part, but I do try to have fun with him.  I have had custody of him since he was a year and a half old, but he has always lived in our home.  His mother, my daughter, has MAJOR priority issues, and hasn't lived in our home since he was two and a half, so I play the role of Grandma as well as Mother.  (His father passed away two years ago.)   It can get tricky and I'm certainly not as young as I used to be, but I don't want him to realize that his Grandma is older than the rest of the Mommies.  LOL  He truly is a blessing to me and we try to have fun!  That's why he was able to talk me into dressing up as Yoda!  He had already picked to be a Jedi.  LOL  Next time I need to think of something BEFORE I discuss this with him.  LOL



Your costumes were great! Comend you I do! 

I work in the school system and it still surprises me how many parents just never step up to the plate. You are a wonderful Grand-Mommy!  Can't wait to see what he comes up with for next year! Haha!


----------



## crystal1313

dddarrington said:


> Thank you Pinup Mommy...I'm not sure on the "Cool" part, but I do try to have fun with him.  I have had custody of him since he was a year and a half old, but he has always lived in our home.  His mother, my daughter, has MAJOR priority issues, and hasn't lived in our home since he was two and a half, so I play the role of Grandma as well as Mother.  (His father passed away two years ago.)   It can get tricky and I'm certainly not as young as I used to be, but I don't want him to realize that his Grandma is older than the rest of the Mommies.  LOL  He truly is a blessing to me and we try to have fun!  That's why he was able to talk me into dressing up as Yoda!  He had already picked to be a Jedi.  LOL  Next time I need to think of something BEFORE I discuss this with him.  LOL



I agree!  You are AWESOME!!!  And I know you were having health issues before and during and you still went....what a trooper!  And I'm sure your grandson had an amazing trip he will NEVER forget!!  =) You rock!!!


----------



## Kilala

One more day before I go to MHP!!!! I was only able to get ticket for the 18th. Next year I know know I'm going twice if not more than that.


----------



## WestMom2two

Lucrezia said:


> Good advice. That's definitely what we plan on doing. Luckily, if we mess something up the first time, we have two more parties to do and therefor, two more chances to get it right. By the third MHP, we should be pros lol.



So what should our plan be? We are going on the 21st party as well. Do share!! lol I need help!  What time do you plan on being dressed in costume and in the park?


----------



## Sherry E

dddarrington said:


> Thank you Pinup Mommy...I'm not sure on the "Cool" part, but I do try to have fun with him.  I have had custody of him since he was a year and a half old, but he has always lived in our home.  His mother, my daughter, has MAJOR priority issues, and hasn't lived in our home since he was two and a half, so I play the role of Grandma as well as Mother.  (His father passed away two years ago.)   It can get tricky and I'm certainly not as young as I used to be, but I don't want him to realize that his Grandma is older than the rest of the Mommies.  LOL  He truly is a blessing to me and we try to have fun!  That's why he was able to talk me into dressing up as Yoda!  He had already picked to be a Jedi.  LOL  Next time I need to think of something BEFORE I discuss this with him.  LOL



*dddarrington --*

As you are doing for your grandson, my grandmother played the role of mother to me -- as well as grandma.  She was the one who was responsible for my discovering Disneyland in the first place and becoming a lifelong fan, as well as the one who made every birthday and every holiday special.  I know it wasn't always easy on her -- she was getting older and had health/money issues, as well as just being plain tired!  But she did her best to make sure I had some fun as a kid!

You are doing a wonderful thing, and you are helping to create some amazing memories for your grandson that he will always treasure!


----------



## Lucrezia

WestMom2two said:


> So what should our plan be? We are going on the 21st party as well. Do share!! lol I need help!  What time do you plan on being dressed in costume and in the park?



Okay, well, here's my plan (or outline of one... I'm still trying to get my party priorities in order lol): The first MHP we attend, I've decided there will be no dressing up. I want to "test the waters," as it were, so I'm saving the extra task of getting ready for the second party we're doing (on the 23rd). I've made us (group of four) a reservation at Blue Bayou before MHP starts, at 5 o'clock I think. We plan on going into the park a little before our ressie and not leaving again until after the party's over. Once we're all checked in and everything has started, I expect it to be busy (which I may be wrong about but I always say to plan for the worst, hope for the best). We'll start by doing "minor" attractions and shopping in order to avoid crowds and long lines, also called "keeping my crowd-hating nieces and fiancé happy," lol. Once things cool down (+crosses fingers+), we'll take advantage of any and all shorter lines we see for the more popular rides. Trick-or-treating will wait until the very very very end of the night, right before we're about to leave. I hope to find us a spot for the fireworks via Main Street as early as possible, hopefully an hour or more. If we decide to see the parade and find a spot to watch it, awesome, but it's not a huge priority (at least not for our first MHP). After trick-or-treating, we'll leave. And on the 23rd, when we do our second MHP, I plan to correct any mistakes I've made or repeat any successes, save for a few changes (I want to be in-costume and ready twenty minutes before the party officially begins, then head over to the park all set to go). I'm definitely not an MHP expert by any stretch of the imagination, but from what I've read here and via trip reports, I think---or hope---we'll be able to manage our time wisely/avoid massive swarms of people.


----------



## WestMom2two

Thank you! My next step will be finding a place to eat in the park for dinner then. Nothing worse then hungry cranky kids late at night! For some reason I always forget to eat while running around Disney. My husband says its because Im too excited and am afraid I will miss something. I think he nailed it. Im worse then the kids. I get back to the hotel and binge eat whatever I can because I realized im starved.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

dddarrington said:


> Thank you Pinup Mommy...I'm not sure on the "Cool" part, but I do try to have fun with him.  I have had custody of him since he was a year and a half old, but he has always lived in our home.  His mother, my daughter, has MAJOR priority issues, and hasn't lived in our home since he was two and a half, so I play the role of Grandma as well as Mother.  (His father passed away two years ago.)   It can get tricky and I'm certainly not as young as I used to be, but I don't want him to realize that his Grandma is older than the rest of the Mommies.  LOL  He truly is a blessing to me and we try to have fun!  That's why he was able to talk me into dressing up as Yoda!  He had already picked to be a Jedi.  LOL  Next time I need to think of something BEFORE I discuss this with him.  LOL



Grandmothers are very special , he is blessed that you are such a big part of his life. 

My favorite memory of my Nana is when I convinced her to learn how to ride a bike. I was 8 years old at the time, Nana was in her late 50's.  Kids don't remember your age or what you bought... time spent together is what is important. She is 87 now and still loves to share our Bike Story. 

I like that you are already planning a costume for next time. As I said, very cool


----------



## Lucrezia

WestMom2two said:


> Thank you! My next step will be finding a place to eat in the park for dinner then. Nothing worse then hungry cranky kids late at night! For some reason I always forget to eat while running around Disney. My husband says its because Im too excited and am afraid I will miss something. I think he nailed it. Im worse then the kids. I get back to the hotel and binge eat whatever I can because I realized im starved.



A lot of my friends have the same eating affliction when they go to Disneyland. Also, a good deal of them are under the impression that there's no good food/restaurants in all of the resort.  My nieces are super gourmet eaters (they've traveled basically across the globe and are good at sampling even the weirdest foods lol). I've made it a top priority to eat at all the "fancier" restaurants whenever we go, and they love it. Especially Blue Bayou (which I definitely recommend).  *Okay, so I have an MHP question, DISers:* Are the characters during the party limited to just the meet-and-greet spots listed on the map, or do they walk around freely as well? Also, I've heard that in some cases, the character meet-and-greets are connected to the treat trails... how does this work? I'm a little confused and want to make sure that if you're in a treat trail line, the characters aren't going to be _right_ next to you (reason being that my five-year-old niece is pretty freaked out by them). Can someone please-oh-please explain?? TIA


----------



## figment_jii

Lucrezia said:


> Are the characters during the party limited to just the meet-and-greet spots listed on the map, or do they walk around freely as well?



I noticed Judge Frollo wandering around Town Square without a formal meet and greet area.  Lady Tremaine and her two step daughters also follow the villains procession and kind of wander around.  I _think_ Rancho del Zocalo might be the only treat trail where characters are nearby; there is a dance party at that same site.  I didn't see any characters in the lines at Toontown, the Main Street Movie House, New Orleans Square, Critter Country, or Fantasyland treat trails.  (As I mentioned Frollo was kind of wandering around and did visit the start of the Town Square treat trail.)  Over in Toontown, the characters were kind of "wandering" especially when they did not have lines yet formed or when they were getting to their meet and greet locations.

Not specific to MHP, but the characters do wander around a lot at the Big Thunder Carnival area.  The villains are in the tent (so no wandering), but all the other characters (I was Chip & Dale, Donald, and Mickey) were freely wandering around the Carnival area.


----------



## rosanab1031

Kilala said:


> One more day before I go to MHP!!!! I was only able to get ticket for the 18th. Next year I know know I'm going twice if not more than that.



YAY! I hope you have an amazing time! 

After having the fireworks cancelled during my very first MHP I think I will definitely be buying tickets for two different nights next year. Unfortunately EVERYTHING but Halloween night is all sold out right now and since that is the day of my birthday we already have plans. Looking forward to next year though! 



WestMom2two said:


> Thank you! My next step will be finding a place to eat in the park for dinner then. Nothing worse then hungry cranky kids late at night! For some reason I always forget to eat while running around Disney. My husband says its because Im too excited and am afraid I will miss something. I think he nailed it. Im worse then the kids. I get back to the hotel and binge eat whatever I can because I realized im starved.



FOMO= Fear Of Missing Out! Lol. Learned that one at camp when NO one wanted to go to sleep because we all had FOMO. Lol.

One of my favorite things to do at Disney is eat! Lol. There are even some really great restaurants in DD to help avoid some of the madness in the park. We ate at Tortilla Jo's before we were allowed into the park for our MHP. Then we just bought snack while inside


----------



## kmedina

rosanab1031 said:


> Unfortunately EVERYTHING but Halloween night is all sold out right now and since that is the day of my birthday we already have plans. Looking forward to next year though!



 Halloween is sold out. The 30th is the only day with an opening.

Happy early birthday.


----------



## dnamertz

figment_jii said:


> I noticed Judge Frollo wandering around Town Square without a formal meet and greet area.  Lady Tremaine and her two step daughters also follow the villains procession and kind of wander around.  I _think_ *Rancho del Zocalo might be the only treat trail where characters are nearby; there is a dance party at that same site*.  I didn't see any characters in the lines at Toontown, the Main Street Movie House, New Orleans Square, Critter Country, or Fantasyland treat trails.  (As I mentioned Frollo was kind of wandering around and did visit the start of the Town Square treat trail.)  Over in Toontown, the characters were kind of "wandering" especially when they did not have lines yet formed or when they were getting to their meet and greet locations.



So, there is a dance party there this year?  Someone else said there is not.


----------



## Jenn1116

24 hour countdown. I'm dancing in my cubie!  Au revoir, co-workers  

(Just ignore my clock below, we're leaving a day early.   )

Thanks for putting up with and answering all my questions.


----------



## Disney127

WestMom2two said:


> So what should our plan be? We are going on the 21st party as well. Do share!! lol I need help!  What time do you plan on being dressed in costume and in the park?



So excited!   We are leaving tomorrow!  Have been planning this trip since our last visit in February and looking forward to seeing all the Halloween decorations.  We will be attending the parties on the 21th and 25th and also celebrating my parents' 48th anniversary (they haven't been to DLR since 2002).    They are even dressing up!  Thanks to all the advice and trip reports, I think that we will just go in with an open mind about the crowds.  We plan to have an early dinner, go to TT and maybe some rides & meet n greets (depending on the lines) and doing the treat or treat stations towards the end (don't need that much candy to keep us happy ).  Also, we do not want to miss the fireworks or cavalcade.  We have two nights at the parties so if we miss something the first night, we can try again on the second night.  We plan on being dressed and in the parks around 3 pm and 4 pm on the two days and just go with the flow!    It will be good to compare a week night to a Friday night


----------



## Sherry E

*I wonder if any of our Halloween Time visitors who got into Disneyland when it opened this morning happened to see local L.A. entertainment reporter/TV host Sam Rubin taping his news segments by the giant Mickey pumpkin on Main Street??  If you were entering Disneyland and facing the pumpkin and Main Street, Sam and his crew would have been on your left-hand side.

Sam Rubin is a fixture on the KTLA Morning News, and today he did several live segments from DL as he stood next to the giant pumpkin.  At one point he interviewed one of the Disneyland Ambassadors.  At another point he interviewed one of the stars of Pretty Little Liars.  At another point he was talking about his bike shorts.  Mickey (dressed in Halloween attire) joined Sam for a minute, when the Ambassador was there.  For the first segment or two the park had not opened yet, but Sam stayed there even after it opened and people were coming up to the pumpkin to get pictures taken (I could see them in the background).

Every year at least a couple of our local morning news channels send a reporter out to Disneyland for Halloween Time and then for the Holiday season.  Sam is often the one to do the Disneyland stories for KTLA -- he also covered all of the Cars Land opening stuff last year as well, on Media Day.  I suspect he'll be back when Winter Dreams opens next month.


​

By the way..... How crazy is it that we have all been here for months, discussing Halloween Time, discussing Halloween in general, sharing spooky stories and discussing creepy TV shows, anticipating the seasonal fun, announcing the first signs of Autumn popping up in stores and assorted seasonal treats -- and both Halloween, the holiday, and Halloween Time, the season, will already be over and completely behind us in exactly 2 weeks?  That just blows my mind, for some reason!  

I've been so anxious for "the fun months" to begin (September-October-November-December) and for Halloween Time to begin, and now this part of the fun is almost at an end!  

I can recall when the AP Backstage Pass newsletter/magazine came out, like 5-1/2 months ago, and it had the the MHP start date listed as Monday, 9/30, which was totally wrong!  And then we waited for the full list of dates for the MHP to be announced, and then for the MHP tickets to go on sale.  I can remember TheZue telling us that a Costco friend reported that Halloween things arrived in that store, in July.   And now there are only 13 days until Halloween!

Memories...like the corners of my mind...Misty water-colored memories... 

I can't even believe it's been 5 weeks since Halloween Time began!  Time flies soooooooo fast these days.*


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with Mickey's Halloween Party...this time the Cadaver Dans and the fireworks!  Both were a lot of fun and well worth seeing.

The Cadaver Dans perform on the Rivers of America at set times during the evening.  They're on one of the "rafts" and kind of start over by the PotC and then drift/motor towards the Golden Horseshoe and then back.  They sing a set of songs (about 15-minutes, I think) with Halloween themes.  They open and close with "This is Halloween" (which I think is Disney's "go to" Halloween song because it's in the fireworks and Mad T uses it too!).

Off in the distance:





Closer-up:









The dry ice makes for a very cool effect for both the Cadaver Dans and the Columbia, which is docked by the Pirates meet and greet.





And then there are the fireworks!  These are among my favorites, primarily because Zero flies!  It's harder and harder to find a good, non-hub spot because of the trees on both sides of the Partner Statue area.  Those really can affect your ability to see the show.  For Halloween Screams, make sure you can see the left side of the castle (when facing it) because that's where the ball appears.






















Next time...general atmosphere and decorations!


----------



## Spirit Mage

Sherry E said:


> *I wonder if any of our Halloween Time visitors who got into Disneyland when it opened this morning happened to see local L.A. entertainment reporter/TV host Sam Rubin taping his news segments by the giant Mickey pumpkin on Main Street??  If you were entering Disneyland and facing the pumpkin and Main Street, Sam and his crew would have been on your left-hand side.
> 
> Sam Rubin is a fixture on the KTLA Morning News, and today he did several live segments from DL as he stood next to the giant pumpkin.  At one point he interviewed one of the Disneyland Ambassadors.  At another point he interviewed one of the stars of Pretty Little Liars.  At another point he was talking about his bike shorts.  Mickey (dressed in Halloween attire) joined Sam for a minute, when the Ambassador was there.  For the first segment or two the park had not opened yet, but Sam stayed there even after it opened and people were coming up to the pumpkin to get pictures taken (I could see them in the background).
> 
> Every year at least a couple of our local morning news channels send a reporter out to Disneyland for Halloween Time and then for the Holiday season.  Sam is often the one to do the Disneyland stories for KTLA -- he also covered all of the Cars Land opening stuff last year as well, on Media Day.  I suspect he'll be back when Winter Dreams opens next month.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> By the way..... How crazy is it that we have all been here for months, discussing Halloween Time, discussing Halloween in general, sharing spooky stories and discussing creepy TV shows, anticipating the seasonal fun, announcing the first signs of Autumn popping up in stores and assorted seasonal treats -- and both Halloween, the holiday, and Halloween Time, the season, will already be over and completely behind us in exactly 2 weeks?  That just blows my mind, for some reason!
> 
> I've been so anxious for "the fun months" to begin (September-October-November-December) and for Halloween Time to begin, and now this part of the fun is almost at an end!
> 
> I can recall when the AP Backstage Pass newsletter/magazine came out, like 5-1/2 months ago, and it had the the MHP start date listed as Monday, 9/30, which was totally wrong!  And then we waited for the full list of dates for the MHP to be announced, and then for the MHP tickets to go on sale.  I can remember TheZue telling us that a Costco friend reported that Halloween things arrived in that store, in July.   And now there are only 13 days until Halloween!
> 
> Memories...like the corners of my mind...Misty water-colored memories...
> 
> I can't even believe it's been 5 weeks since Halloween Time began!  Time flies soooooooo fast these days.*



I was watching him this morning. I was thinking about going down to try and catch him but it's too far LOL. I was sad that I didn't know he was going to be there! I love Sam! I thought he looked good in his bike outfit LOL But I've seen him live in person and he is much, much thinner in person than the camera makes him appear.


----------



## SingWithFlowers

Whelp we might not be going... 31st is sold out as I suspected it would (mom insisted she didn't think it would sell out). I know there is a glimmer of hope for getting tickets day of, but I have to look back through "sold out" threads. Even if we don't make it to the party I would like to make even just a day trip to see the "fall/halloween time decor".


----------



## siburdue

I attended the first two parties, Friday September 27 and Tuesday, October 1. Sorry it took so long to post this, but I got really sick when I returned and am just now feelig better. Anyway, our goal in attending the parties was to get as many character photos as possible with characters we did not previously have pictures of, or everyday characters in Halloween costumes, and to just really soak up the atmosphere and enjoy ourselves.  We also wanted to see the Rivers of America and the Cadaver Dans. I am happy to say that we met our goal!  We had photos taken with 14 characters at the first party and 12 different characters at the second party. I will talk about the 09/27 party in this post.

We got to the park at about 4pm on 09/27. Although the party lines at the entry gates were long, they moved rather quickly. We had a late lunch just prior to going to the park, so we didnt have to worry about dinner. We went to pick up our photopass plus, then wandered around and went to Mickeys Magical Map. The show ended just before 6:00 and we saw a roped off line heading to Toon Town, and I asked a CM about it and so we got in the line. Luckily for us, the line wasnt too bad  it was long, but people spread out once they got in to Toon Town. We immediately saw Roger Rabbit and went to get photos with him (he was in the middle of the treat trail to the right when you got in to Toon Town. Then we saw Clarabelle Cow and took photos with her  she was going to leave, but I smooth talked her into a few photos before she swapped out with Goofy. We also got photos with Goofy and Pluto (loved his spiked collar made from caramel corn) and Sorcerer Donald. 




DSCF5073 by siburdue, on Flickr



DSCF5063 by siburdue, on Flickr


The trick or treat lines were long, so we left the area and headed up main street to see the villains since it was just about 7:00. As previously reported, what a nightmare heading down main street at that time! Everything was blocked and there were rows of CMs holding party signs, but not providing any real info. Of course, we showed our arm band multiple times through our trek! As we walked down Main Street, we snapped photos of the projections on the building (spiderwebs, heffalumps (sp?) and skeletons). 




DSCF5090 by siburdue, on Flickr

We got in line to see the first set of villains, which was Cruella, Dr. Facilier and the Queen of Hearts. The line, of course, was fairly long, so by the time we got to the see the villains, the Queen of Hearts was gone and had been replaced by Jafar.  We then headed out of the Main Street area, as it was too crazy with people leaving the park and entering the park. We headed off to the Rivers of America. We saw Captain Hook, Wendy and Peter Pan together. Then stopped to watch the Cadaver Dans, while we trick or treated along the Rivers of America. 




DSCF5119 by siburdue, on Flickr

We continued to trick or treat our way over to see Pooh and the gang. Rabbit was there when we arrived, but then he left and was replaced by Eeyore. We headed back towards Main Street and visited with Cinderella, Tiana and Snow White at the Royal Theatre, took photos of the castle with projections on it, and also the pumpkin lights surrounding the Walt Statue. 




DSCF5093 by siburdue, on Flickr

We did not plan on or go on any rides during the party. Even though we just trick or treated on the way to where we were going, we still had a large bag of candy by the end of the night. At about 11:30 we were back on Main Street to see the villains show. There was a photopass photographer at the area where Cinderellas step mother/sisters had been earlier, and he took some really fun photos of us with the spooky background. We had a fabulous time!




DSCF5148 by siburdue, on Flickr


----------



## siburdue

As a continuation of my previous post, this post will talk about the party on Tuesday, 10/01. Prior to the party, we saw Jack & Sally - if you want to see them together, ask the CM character handler when that will happen  




DSCF5839 by siburdue, on Flickr

We were in the park that day anyway, so we went to Frontierland to get our arm band about 3:00.  The line wasnt too long and moved very quickly. We then decided to go see who was at Big Thunder Ranch, and to try our hands at conjuring a villain. We saw Jessie and Woody together and got photos with them, and we also saw Mickey, Minnie, Pluto and Donald dressed in Halloween attire, and used our own camera to take photos with them. We conjured up Captain Hook (about a 10 minute wait), and asked who else we may see that day. We were told that it would be better to come back the next day to see the villain we wanted to see. We played the games there and took pictures of the carved pumpkins. Then we headed off to get some dinner at Hungry Bear Restaurant. Once the party officially started at 6:00 we headed to see Jasmine & Aladdin. We asked when the Genie would be there, and they said in 10 minutes, so we waited to see him, too. It was great. About 8:00 we headed to Main Street to try to see the 2nd set of villains. We saw Cinderellas Step Mother/Sisters and then got into line, as I had asked a CM when they were changing out the villains and I wanted to make sure we would see the 2nd set of villains. The line to see the villains was long all night long from what I could tell  it was into the entry tunnel, and it was not very fast moving. The carriage then brought the villains and we finally got to see them (the Evil Queen, Malificent & Hades). We were so disappointed that they traded out Hades for Jafar 3 families before us, but with the headed characters, they change out frequently and you couldnt count on seeing the one you wanted. We then split up and I went to see the storm troopers while my friend went to see Jack Sparrow (she also saw Captain Hook & Smee  guess there were trading out with Smee that night instead of Wendy/Peter Pan whom we saw the night before). I found a decent spot to watch the fireworks, as it was a roped off area to the side with a lot of strollers and the music scared the kids, so they quickly left. I was able to see the globe to the left of the castle, which I was unable to do last year, so that was neat. I even took a few photos with my automatic camera!  




DSCF6080 by siburdue, on Flickr



DSCF6090 by siburdue, on Flickr

After the fireworks I headed to Fantasyland and took a few photos of IASW with the projections of pumpkins on it (after taking a photo of the castle with a spiderweb projection).




DSCF6108 by siburdue, on Flickr



DSCF6110 by siburdue, on Flickr



DSCF6113 by siburdue, on Flickr

Then went to Frontierland and the Golden Horseshoe Revue, finally to the Rancho del Zocalo Restaurant. Goofy, Pluto, Chip, Dale and Donald were all there in pirate garb, along with a group of CMs dresses as pirates (this was a trick or treat area). I think the characters were tired and getting loony, and we got some great photos of them clowning around. 




DSCF6122 by siburdue, on Flickr



DSCF6128 by siburdue, on Flickr



DSCF6159 by siburdue, on Flickr

Once again, we closed down the park and we had about 2/3 bag of candy, even though trick or treating was not our highest priority!

I agree with everyone that the parties are too crowded. Since they only sell a limited number of tickets, I would have expected less people than a regular  (busy) park day. Also, I would like to see them close down the park and then reopen for party guests only, as it was just too too crazy during the transition times.  However, we knew that the park would be packed, and we had a tentative plan as to what we wanted to do, and we did accomplish that and more, and we were VERY happy. We really enjoyed the decorations and people watching. We figure that about 40% of the people were in costume, some were quite elaborate and it was hard to tell if they were a Cast Member or a guest! The one thing I did miss from last year, was the scarecrows hanging from poles and chatting with the crowd. This year, they were just walking around and it didnt feel extra special like it did last year.


----------



## Kilala

One of my fiends is not going to make it the party tonight. Here's the costume I'm going to wear tonight.












This is my version of one of the charcters from the musical Cats, Demeter. I'm going to try to get there by 5:15pm


----------



## Jenn1116

Great pictures siburdue.


----------



## dnamertz

siburdue said:


> After the fireworks I headed to Fantasyland and took a few photos of IASW with the projections of pumpkins on it (after taking a photo of the castle with a spiderweb projection).
> 
> DSCF6108 by siburdue, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF6110 by siburdue, on Flickr



I love the pictures of IASW.  I wonder if they'll have those at the 10/21 party, as that is the first day IASW closes for the holiday installations.



Disney127 said:


> So excited!   We are leaving tomorrow!  Have been planning this trip since our last visit in February and looking forward to seeing all the Halloween decorations.  We will be attending the parties on the 21th and 25th and also celebrating my parents' 48th anniversary (they haven't been to DLR since 2002).



That is so funny.  We are also leaving tomorrow, attending the Oct 21st party and going with my parents who just celebrated their 48th anniversary this summer.


----------



## Lucrezia

figment_jii said:


> I noticed Judge Frollo wandering around Town Square without a formal meet and greet area.  Lady Tremaine and her two step daughters also follow the villains procession and kind of wander around.  I _think_ Rancho del Zocalo might be the only treat trail where characters are nearby; there is a dance party at that same site.  I didn't see any characters in the lines at Toontown, the Main Street Movie House, New Orleans Square, Critter Country, or Fantasyland treat trails.  (As I mentioned Frollo was kind of wandering around and did visit the start of the Town Square treat trail.)  Over in Toontown, the characters were kind of "wandering" especially when they did not have lines yet formed or when they were getting to their meet and greet locations.
> 
> Not specific to MHP, but the characters do wander around a lot at the Big Thunder Carnival area.  The villains are in the tent (so no wandering), but all the other characters (I was Chip & Dale, Donald, and Mickey) were freely wandering around the Carnival area.



Thank you!! This very much helps.  I cannot believe this thread is up to 199 pages! Correct me if I'm wrong, *Sherry,* but isn't the page limit 200?? You sure have your work cut out for you in creating another one of these.  Day _after_ the day after tomorrow, we'll be going to Disneyland!!! Wish us luck... we'll need it lol


----------



## Disney127

dnamertz said:


> That is so funny.  We are also leaving tomorrow, attending the Oct 21st party and going with my parents who just celebrated their 48th anniversary this summer.



LOL  That is funny!  I am also bringing my DD (11) and DD (17) who loves Halloween!  Hubby has to work so no vacation for him, besides he's not a big Disney fan.   My parents will be dressed up as prisoners so if you see us, come and say 'hi'!


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> Thank you!! This very much helps.  I cannot believe this thread is up to 199 pages! Correct me if I'm wrong, *Sherry,* but isn't the page limit 200?? You sure have your work cut out for you in creating another one of these.  Day _after_ the day after tomorrow, we'll be going to Disneyland!!! Wish us luck... we'll need it lol



*Lucrezia --*

No.  The page limit is 250.  If it were 200 I would have already started a new thread.  There's plenty of room in this thread to carry us through the next 2 weeks.

This thread won't be any more work than the Christmas thread was in putting together -- that took weeks and weeks -- but if I want to put the same kinds of info (categories, sections, links, etc.) in the next Halloween thread that I put in the Christmas thread, it will be an ongoing process.  It doesn't happen quickly.  I am detailed and thorough when I gather up all of that info and organize it, so it will take a while.  It has to be done a little at a time.  But, the timing is perfect because -- as I mentioned on the previous page -- the Halloween season is almost over.  That's the time to work on new threads -- when the current Halloween season is about to end and there is a long time before the next Halloween season begins!


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> No.  The page limit is 250.  If it were 200 I would have already started a new thread.  There's plenty of room in this thread to carry us through the next 2 weeks.
> 
> This thread won't be any more work than the Christmas thread was in putting together -- that took weeks and weeks -- but if I want to put the same kinds of info (categories, sections, links, etc.) in the next Halloween thread that I put in the Christmas thread, it will be an ongoing process.  It doesn't happen quickly.  I am detailed and thorough when I gather up all of that info and organize it, so it will take a while.  It has to be done a little at a time.  But, the timing is perfect because -- as I mentioned on the previous page -- the Halloween season is almost over.  That's the time to work on new threads -- when the current Halloween season is about to end and there is a long time before the next Halloween season begins!



_Riiiight,_ 250. That's what I meant.  Total props to you by the way for putting together all these great threads! I do imagine it takes a lot of effort, especially with keeping them up to date and all.  I very much appreciate the work you put into it because I know it's definitely helped my fiancé and I with our planning. And many many more people here probably feel the same. Thanks again!!  (As a side note, I'll post pics and an update here when I get back from my long-awaited Disney trip next Saturday... eeek I'm so nervous-slash-excited!)


----------



## siburdue

Jenn1116 said:


> Great pictures siburdue.



Thanks - it was hard to pick just a few to post, since I have over 2,000 from the trip


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> _Riiiight,_ 250. That's what I meant.  Total props to you by the way for putting together all these great threads! I do imagine it takes a lot of effort, especially with keeping them up to date and all.  I very much appreciate the work you put into it because I know it's definitely helped my fiancé and I with our planning. And many many more people here probably feel the same. Thanks again!!  (As a side note, I'll post pics and an update here when I get back from my long-awaited Disney trip next Friday... eeek I'm so nervous-slash-excited!)



*Lucrezia --*

I look forward to hearing about this upcoming Halloween trip as well as the upcoming holiday trip!  Each year there are certain people whose trips I feel invested in for whatever reason, like I really want to know how they panned out because I heard about the plans when they were in the early stages.  You (and a few others) are one of the ones whose trips I feel invested in this year, so I am particularly interested in the recap when you get back!

Thanks for the kind words!  Each existing Superthread helps to guide and inform what goes into the _next_ Superthread, so it's a trial by fire sort of thing.  The funny thing is that people really stop looking at the first page for info after any thread gets past a certain point or page number, but if the info is not there then the lone person or people who do look at page 1 every so often will not get what they need.  So it's a good idea to have as much info there as possible at the onset, and if it comes in handy then that is a mission accomplished.  I put tons of work into page 1 of the Christmas Superthread and I can tell that most people don't go there to find info by the questions that come up on the board!  So if the info is not there it's bad, but if it's there it may be ignored!

I love the Halloween Superthread and the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread -- they are like my children!


----------



## Spyells

My brothers and I are going to the party on October 30. Do we have to bring our own bags to trick-or-treat, or does Disney give us something?


----------



## siburdue

Spyells said:


> My brothers and I are going to the party on October 30. Do we have to bring our own bags to trick-or-treat, or does Disney give us something?



If you would like to take home more than 10 pieces of candy, you better bring your own bag!


----------



## Sherry E

Spyells said:


> My brothers and I are going to the party on October 30. Do we have to bring our own bags to trick-or-treat, or does Disney give us something?



You'll get little plastic bags with handles when you enter the park with your MHP ticket, get your wristband, etc.  These bags do not hold very much if you plan to collect a lot of candy at many treat stations, so a lot of people instead choose to either bring their own bags or buy Halloween-themed tote bags in the park.  There is one tote bag that is right around $5, and another that is right around $10 (because it twinkles!).


----------



## Spyells

siburdue said:


> If you would like to take home more than 10 pieces of candy, you better bring your own bag!





Sherry E said:


> You'll get little plastic bags with handles when you enter the park with your MHP ticket, get your wristband, etc.  These bags do not hold very much if you plan to collect a lot of candy at many treat stations, so a lot of people instead choose to either bring their own bags or buy Halloween-themed tote bags in the park.  There is one tote bag that is right around $5, and another that is right around $10 (because it twinkles!).



LOL, thanks!


----------



## dnamertz

Disney127 said:


> LOL  That is funny!  I am also bringing my DD (11) and DD (17) who loves Halloween!  Hubby has to work so no vacation for him, besides he's not a big Disney fan.   My parents will be dressed up as prisoners so if you see us, come and say 'hi'!



Another funny coincidence, but the last job my parents both had before they retired was working in a prison.



Sherry E said:


> You'll get little plastic bags with handles when you enter the park with your MHP ticket, get your wristband, etc.  These bags do not hold very much if you plan to collect a lot of candy at many treat stations, so a lot of people instead choose to either bring their own bags or buy Halloween-themed tote bags in the park.  There is one tote bag that is right around $5, and another that is right around $10 (because it twinkles!).



Last week the Disney Store had various totes for $3.50 each.  We got a Monsters U one because it went with our costumes.


----------



## Kilala

I was in the 10:30 parade last night


----------



## rosanab1031

Kilala said:


> One of my fiends is not going to make it the party tonight. Here's the costume I'm going to wear tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my version of one of the charcters from the musical Cats, Demeter. I'm going to try to get there by 5:15pm



OMG I LOVE IT! Great costume! How did you do all the hair?! 

I have yet to see Cats which sucks bc I'm a big musical theatre nerd  They need to bring it back! Lol.






Spyells said:


> My brothers and I are going to the party on October 30. Do we have to bring our own bags to trick-or-treat, or does Disney give us something?



As others have mentioned, if you are going to do a lot of the treat trails your will definitely want a bigger bag. 

My BF and I did one trail and the bag was pretty much at it's limit. Lol.


----------



## oohykitten

We didn't do all the trails, one trip through in 3/4 of them with four people (ate candy, donated the perishable items at the hotel) and had 21 lbs of candy.  Filled on big reusable shopping bag to the point of overflowing.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with the decorations and atmosphere at Mickey's Halloween Party.  You'll start to see Halloween decorations as soon as you enter into Disneyland.  Many of the decorations are up during the day, but there are some party specific effects.  Among my favorites are the Ghost Mickey "balloons"!  Before the party starts, they're up, but not inflated.






Once the party starts, they're inflated and lit up!






As the party set-up continues, you'll start to see the treat stations appear.  I didn't notice initially, but the sides of the stations varied.










Located around the Hub are the four Pumpkin Mickey balloons.  They have different faces and are also lit up!














They also project images on sides of buildings and the ground.  These were the ghosts on Main Street.










There was also a spider web!






These were are on the ground on Small World Mall.










They also light up the Bradbury Tree!






I like the way they light up the buildings.  It really adds to the atmosphere!


----------



## MadMim

Kilala - That is so exciting!!  Did they just pull you out of the crowd or were you asked ahead of time?  Its probably because your costume is so cool.  Great job!


----------



## WestMom2two

Ok kids are in bed and I just finished secretly packing everyone's luggage in my bedroom! We hit the road tomorrow morning bright and early! Eeeeek!  I cannot wait to start our trip. So ready to see Disneyland during the Halloween season! Lets hope I can sleep tonight!


----------



## rosanab1031

WestMom2two said:


> Ok kids are in bed and I just finished secretly packing everyone's luggage in my bedroom! We hit the road tomorrow morning bright and early! Eeeeek!  I cannot wait to start our trip. So ready to see Disneyland during the Halloween season! Lets hope I can sleep tonight!



YAY!!! Have a great time! 

If you can't sleep you can always plan some more! LOL!


----------



## MadMim

Moms who pack in secret are the BEST!!  Hope your trip is magical!!!


----------



## Doctor Who

Me and my 3 kids 17,17 & 15 went to the party on the 18th. We had a great time. We started out in toontown. The treat trails were fun and got a ton of candy. Walked on Roger Rabbit. 7:00 we headed out and hit the trails and go on whatever ride we were at. No more then a 5 minute wait Splash was a walk on. We walked over to the castle right after the parade and had a font row seat for the fireworks. We went to tomorrwland hit the trails and ended up walking on to the subs, Buzz, EO and last ride of the night we walked on Ghost Galaxy. We left at 11:45. We have enough candy and treats to fill a carry on suitcase. It was awesome no problems with crowd hand will be back in 2 years


----------



## Kilala

MadMim said:


> Kilala - That is so exciting!!  Did they just pull you out of the crowd or were you asked ahead of time?  Its probably because your costume is so cool.  Great job!



They asked me and my friend ahead of time. We were in the back of the car we were in. So I told my friend next time we are going to get in the car last so people can see us. I know people can see me better then my friend


----------



## figment_jii

I almost forgot!  The candy!  We (three adults) collected over 21 pounds of candy at the two parties.  We collected 9.1 lbs on Tuesday and 12.2 lbs on Friday.  Candy included Reese's Cups, Kit Kats, Snickers, Milky Ways, Three Musketeers, Peanut Chews, M&Ms (regular and peanut), Almond Joys, Whoppers, and others.    In addition, they were also handing out Kid Cliff Bars, Crasins, Graham crackers, apple slices, and carrots.  We collected about 6.6 lbs of these things.    

Tuesday: 








Friday:


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Well it looks like I will be joining you all this year! My husband surprised me today and told me that we are going just the 2 of us on my birthday. We will be there the 27-28th. I'm excited because we've never been able to go the parks with just us before. Normally I would feel too guilty not taking the kids, but we just won a trip for the family so we are hoping we will be able to come back with the kids for the holidays.


----------



## rosanab1031

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Well it looks like I will be joining you all this year! My husband surprised me today and told me that we are going just the 2 of us on my birthday. We will be there the 27-28th. I'm excited because we've never been able to go the parks with just us before. Normally I would feel too guilty not taking the kids, but we just won a trip for the family so we are hoping we will be able to come back with the kids for the holidays.



CONGRATS!!! That is so exciting!  Hope you have a blast!


----------



## Kilala

My friend is going to get me a ticket for the 30th. That would be great to go twice this year. One thing I didn't see in the candy is Peeps.


----------



## ludari

I'll be at the parks this Friday and will most likely dress up for the Halloween season but unfortunately not participating in MNSSHP.  I hope it's not too weird a single adult male walking around in costume.


----------



## PHXscuba

ludari said:


> I'll be at the parks this Friday and will most likely dress up for the Halloween season but unfortunately not participating in MNSSHP.  I hope it's not too weird a single adult male walking around in costume.



I believe Disney asks anyone over 10 to NOT wear costumes around the parks, unless it's during the Halloween party. I'm sure there is room for some interpretation as to what constitutes a "costume," but you might get turned away at the gates.

PHXscuba


----------



## figment_jii

I largely agree with PHXscuba...Disneyland typically limits costumes to children.  A couple of weeks ago, I did see a few groups of adults in costumes, so they might be more lenient during the Halloween season, especially on MHP days.  Still, I'd be prepared to be asked to change your outfit at the gate.


----------



## ludari

PHXscuba said:


> I believe Disney asks anyone over 10 to NOT wear costumes around the parks, unless it's during the Halloween party. I'm sure there is room for some interpretation as to what constitutes a "costume," but you might get turned away at the gates.
> 
> PHXscuba





figment_jii said:


> I largely agree with PHXscuba...Disneyland typically limits costumes to children.  A couple of weeks ago, I did see a few groups of adults in costumes, so they might be more lenient during the Halloween season, especially on MHP days.  Still, I'd be prepared to be asked to change your outfit at the gate.



I've never had any problems in the past wearing costumes but it was typically at MNSSHP. I too have noticed several adults wearing costumes during the Halloween season in the parks, nevetheless I will be prepared to change just in case.  Thanks.


----------



## figment_jii

ludari said:


> I've never had any problems in the past wearing costumes but it was typically at MNSSHP.



Do you mean MHP?  MNSSHP is over at WDW.  Regardless, both parks allow guests of all ages to dress up in costume during the parties.  Both PHXscuba and I were talking about the non-party hours.


----------



## sammatt

We finally get to go to the party on Friday. Can anyone confirm that they have seen Agent P at Innoventions?


----------



## Tasscrapper

Agent P as in Perry the Platapus?  I saw him at a meet and greet in Innovations during the party on the 15th.    We didn't stop but he was there.  
My friend and I started in Toon Town just after six.  We walked onto Roger Rabbit, did a few of the treat trails, I rode Goofy's coaster and then we headed out to the other treat trails.  We trick or treated most of the night and had an absolute blast!  We actually caught the parade twice totally by accident although we didn't stay for the whole parade the second time.  I don't know the weight of our loot but I completely filled my backpack and then filled it 3/4 of the way again.  My goal had been to fill it once but it was just so much fun going around that my friend got a locker, we dumped what we had already gotten, and then we went around some more.  We went through the trail at the Golden Horsheshoe probably 7 or 8 times back to back as it was pretty much a walk through during the fireworks (some of which you could see but certainly not all the cool effects)  and they had the Werthers caramel apple candies.  My friend had tried one and then we went back to get more since she loved them  so much.  

Highlights for us, besides the trick or treating, were listening to the Cadaver Dans and seeing the villians say goodnight at the end.  I didn't realize they did that little show to close out the night and we caught it purely by chance.  It was also awesome to see all the cool costumes.  My favorite by far was a couple dressed as Belle and the Beast.  They had recently gotten engaged and just seemed so happy and in love.  It doesn't hurt that Beauty and the Beast is my favorite Disney movie from childhood.  

Crowds didn't seem bad to us at all.  We had been there since Saturday and it was by far better than any of the other afternoons or evenings. 

There was only one treat trail we didn't like and it was the one that went up to the monorail platform.  I am not quite sure why it was so much slower than the others but for us it was.  We did it fairly early in the evening and never went back to it.  As we came down from it and saw how much further backed up it was I just cringed to think how long those people would be in that one line.  The Innovations line which was also nearby moved along just fine.   I'm kind of curious if others had a different experience with the monorail treat trail.

For those of you worried about the negative reviews just go with some excitement and open mind and you will have a great time.  The friend who went with me thought it was a waste of money and that it would be boring.  She has been talking it up to friends and family and is planning on going again next year.


----------



## Morgan063006

Tasscrapper said:


> Agent P as in Perry the Platapus?  I saw him at a meet and greet in Innovations during the party on the 15th.    We didn't stop but he was there.
> My friend and I started in Toon Town just after six.  We walked onto Roger Rabbit, did a few of the treat trails, I rode Goofy's coaster and then we headed out to the other treat trails.  We trick or treated most of the night and had an absolute blast!  We actually caught the parade twice totally by accident although we didn't stay for the whole parade the second time.  I don't know the weight of our loot but I completely filled my backpack and then filled it 3/4 of the way again.  My goal had been to fill it once but it was just so much fun going around that my friend got a locker, we dumped what we had already gotten, and then we went around some more.  We went through the trail at the Golden Horsheshoe probably 7 or 8 times back to back as it was pretty much a walk through during the fireworks (some of which you could see but certainly not all the cool effects)  and they had the Werthers caramel apple candies.  My friend had tried one and then we went back to get more since she loved them  so much.
> 
> Highlights for us, besides the trick or treating, were listening to the Cadaver Dans and seeing the villians say goodnight at the end.  I didn't realize they did that little show to close out the night and we caught it purely by chance.  It was also awesome to see all the cool costumes.  My favorite by far was a couple dressed as Belle and the Beast.  They had recently gotten engaged and just seemed so happy and in love.  It doesn't hurt that Beauty and the Beast is my favorite Disney movie from childhood.
> 
> Crowds didn't seem bad to us at all.  We had been there since Saturday and it was by far better than any of the other afternoons or evenings.
> 
> There was only one treat trail we didn't like and it was the one that went up to the monorail platform.  I am not quite sure why it was so much slower than the others but for us it was.  We did it fairly early in the evening and never went back to it.  As we came down from it and saw how much further backed up it was I just cringed to think how long those people would be in that one line.  The Innovations line which was also nearby moved along just fine.   I'm kind of curious if others had a different experience with the monorail treat trail.
> 
> For those of you worried about the negative reviews just go with some excitement and open mind and you will have a great time.  The friend who went with me thought it was a waste of money and that it would be boring.  She has been talking it up to friends and family and is planning on going again next year.



We had the same experience with the monorail treat trail at the 9/27 party.  We did that one close to 10:30 (party started at 7).  We almost left the line, and watched several people who did, it was that slow.  I was glad that at least they made "6" treat stops to make it feel a little more worth the wait.


----------



## siburdue

sammatt said:


> We finally get to go to the party on Friday. Can anyone confirm that they have seen Agent P at Innoventions?



I can confirm that he is in Innoventions and swaps out with Phinneas & Ferb. There was NO line to see him, so I just ducked out of the trick or treat line to get a quick photo taken with the photopass photographer and then continued trick or treating! Have fun!


----------



## PixiDustDears

I just realized that our first day in the park is Halloween. (I don't know why I didn't think about this before.) Does that mean that I need to get in all my Halloween activities that day? Or will things like the conjure a villain and the characters at Big Thunder still be there through the weekend? TOT on Halloween in the parks ON Halloween was the big thing for the kids this year but I'm just wondering how the weekend after is going to be.


----------



## WestMom2two

Our first day in the park was today along with our Mickey`s Halloween party and I have to say it was amazing! Largely in part to the amazing crowd levels! I've been so afraid of these summer like crowds being reported all month but today it was perfect! The park felt empty until about 11:00 but never reached a crowded point. The sold out party felt maybe half full. Fireworks and parades and princess meet and greet were nothing, and like no wait for treat trails. Such a sigh of relief and other then a couple of tired and cranky kids at times the day/party was perfect! I hope our next 3 days go as well. Just wanted to report back and let you know not all of October is crazy packed. 50% full. It was like our September trip


----------



## pharmama

WestMom2two said:


> Our first day in the park was today along with our Mickey`s Halloween party and I have to say it was amazing! Largely in part to the amazing crowd levels! I've been so afraid of these summer like crowds being reported all month but today it was perfect! The park felt empty until about 11:00 but never reached a crowded point. The sold out party felt maybe half full. Fireworks and parades and princess meet and greet were nothing, and like no wait for treat trails. Such a sigh of relief and other then a couple of tired and cranky kids at times the day/party was perfect! I hope our next 3 days go as well. Just wanted to report back and let you know not all of October is crazy packed. 50% full. It was like our September trip



Thanks for this!  Heading down tomorrow for the 10/23 party and I've been holding out hope it won't be horrible!


----------



## rowan1813

*WestMom2two*, thanks for that report! I was afraid about the crowd levels this week after hearing what seemed like horror stories of the crowds during MHP. I know a lot of it is your perspective and believe me, nothing could be as worse as what I experienced a few years back on a Saturday in July when ROA was gridlocked and nobody could move. BFFs and I are heading down on Wednesday for the 10/23 party and I am currently finishing up the last costume!! I am sooooo excited and will be even more excited when I finish!!! *Pharmama*, I hope to see you there! Are you and your family dressing up?


----------



## pharmama

rowan1813 said:


> *Pharmama*, I hope to see you there! Are you and your family dressing up?



Yes!   I will be Maleficent, DD8 will be Jasmine (in a costume she made herself), DD4 will be Cinderella (if she comes. She's currently earning her ticket back after some bad behavior.  I'm hopeful she'll be with us!) and MIL a witch.  What are your costumes?  Will keep an eye out for you!


----------



## rowan1813

Oh we must meet then!!!! BFFs and I will be the 3 good fairies from Sleeping Beauty! I will be Flora (the one in pink). Will definitely keep a lookout for you and your family. Wow, your DD8 made her Jasmine costume?!!! That's incredible!  At that age, I was begging my mom and aunt to make mine, not even thinking about doing it myself.


----------



## pharmama

I love it!  Will definitely be on the lookout for Flora, Fauna and Meriweather!!

My mom and I did help DD laying out and cutting from the pattern etc but she did all the sewing herself.  I was so proud of her (she actually made the costume last year).  I don't know if you watch Project Runway, but my DD went to Alexandria's (one of this season's finalists although not a fan favorite) sewing camp.  She learned some great skills there and it gave her the confidence to want to take on a very ambitious project in this costume.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

pharmama said:


> I love it!  Will definitely be on the lookout for Flora, Fauna and Meriweather!!
> 
> My mom and I did help DD laying out and cutting from the pattern etc but she did all the sewing herself.  I was so proud of her (she actually made the costume last year).  I don't know if you watch Project Runway, but my DD went to Alexandria's (one of this season's finalists although not a fan favorite) sewing camp.  She learned some great skills there and it gave her the confidence to want to take on a very ambitious project in this costume.



That is VERY impressive!  Great job!


----------



## tlovesdis

This time tomorrow we will be on the road to Disneyland 

Less than 24 hours to go!   Work is going to be torture today


----------



## Vala

As of today I have now been here for a week. Last week was pretty full, but the crowds did get noticeably lighter yesterday. There were party crowds, but by no means it was insane. Only the princess meet was ridiculous - over an hour wait at what they called 'a not busy time.' 

I met everyone in Toontown - and that was with us stuck in traffic getting back from Glendale and being 20 minutes late. It's Mickey with Minnie in front of the City Hall thing switching with Roger Rabbit. Pluto and Donald are at Pluto's doghouse and switch with Goofy and Clarabell. Chip and Dale are walking around in adorable sailor costumes.

Then we went to Inventions to meet Agent P. After we rode Buzz my friend got sick and had to leave, so I met up with other friends and concentrated on candy a bit. Before that I went to Piratepalooza and was lucky enough to get photos with Chip and Dale. Do not ask a cm to take your picture, they will tell you this is not a photos top. If you have someone with you to take it the characters will pose with you though.  I decided to skip the fireworks and check the villain meet. It's closed during the party, but I was second,got a passable view of the fireworks from the end of Main Street, a great view of the villains entering and some cool interaction with the Tremaines and Jafar, Maleficent and the Evil Queen. After that I went on to the princesses. Missed Pocahontas who I really wanted 2 see by 6 people. But a nice Cm helped me and got her to sign my drawing.

Going back tomorrow and hoping to get the other photo stuff then. Been very lucky with characters... even caught a Mary Poppins penguin last week!


----------



## Tasscrapper

Morgan063006 said:


> We had the same experience with the monorail treat trail at the 9/27 party.  We did that one close to 10:30 (party started at 7).  We almost left the line, and watched several people who did, it was that slow.  I was glad that at least they made "6" treat stops to make it feel a little more worth the wait.



We only saw 4 stops on that trail.  One at the bottom and then 3 on the top platform.  Hmmm.  Maybe I just don't remember the others or maybe they weren't all the way set up yet.  I wonder if the trail has been slow on other nights?  Anyways, perhaps someone else can benefit from our experience.


----------



## sammatt

Vala said:


> I decided to skip the fireworks and check the villain meet. It's closed during the party, but I was second,got a passable view of the fireworks from the end of Main Street, a great view of the villains entering and some cool interaction with the Tremaines and Jafar, Maleficent and the Evil Queen.



It sounds like you had a FABULOUS time! I can't wait to get there on Friday. Can you explain what you meant about the villain meet being closed during the party? I'm a bit confused. Thanks!


----------



## Morgan063006

Tasscrapper said:


> We only saw 4 stops on that trail.  One at the bottom and then 3 on the top platform.  Hmmm.  Maybe I just don't remember the others or maybe they weren't all the way set up yet.  I wonder if the trail has been slow on other nights?  Anyways, perhaps someone else can benefit from our experience.



I said 6 in parenthesis because it was 3 but you got candy on the way down each one and then on the way back.  So 3 stations but essentially getting 6 stops, plus the one at the bottom.


----------



## MommyLove

Driving down in just a couple hours! We'll be at the happy place (and doing the Halloween party) TOMORROW! 

I'm looking forward to catching up on this thread while we're in the car. I'm up to page 196. Love this thread and all the fantastic info. 

I finished the last touches on the costumes this morning!




(ya the 16 yr old is a Card Guard; that's the maximum amount of "costume" I could get him to agree to, hahahaa)

*SUPER EXCITED!!* Ok, gotta finish packing!


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to address this because it was mentioned a while ago and I don't think anyone else answered it.

If you are arriving for your trip on Halloween or the day before Halloween, and your trip will extend into November, don't count on anything Halloween-related still being open beyond 10/31, except for Haunted Mansion Holiday (which will be open through 1/6/14).  Get in your Halloween-specific activities as soon as you can after you arrive.

I'm not sure what happens with Ghost Galaxy, and if that ever stays open through the weekend when Halloween falls on a day that is very close to a weekend, but as far as the Halloween Carnival/Round-Up/Jamboree, expect that to close -- or at least for the Halloween stuff to come down from the Carnival when Halloween Time ends.  The sole reason for this is that the Halloween Carnival has to transform into the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, which officially opens on 11/12/13, but will probably open a day or two early.  All of the Fall/Halloween decorations have to come down and the holiday decorations have to go up.  So I wouldn't expect any Villains to be conjured past 10/31.  If it happens, then great -- it's a surprise bonus -- but I wouldn't count on it.  

That's why the seasons have end dates -- the activities end and the decorations start to come down!


----------



## Kilala

It's officail I'm going on the 30th. My friend got my ticket yesterday. Hoepfully I can print out my ticket here at home.


----------



## kmedina

Loving the newest reports. Going to the party in three days, and there is nothing that will stop me from having a good time!  We're excited.


----------



## crystal1313

MommyLove said:


> Driving down in just a couple hours! We'll be at the happy place (and doing the Halloween party) TOMORROW!
> 
> I'm looking forward to catching up on this thread while we're in the car. I'm up to page 196. Love this thread and all the fantastic info.
> 
> I finished the last touches on the costumes this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ya the 16 yr old is a Card Guard; that's the maximum amount of "costume" I could get him to agree to, hahahaa)
> 
> *SUPER EXCITED!!* Ok, gotta finish packing!



Your costumes look amazing!!  Please post more photos from the parks when you return =) have fun!


----------



## Sally_fan

PixiDustDears said:


> I just realized that our first day in the park is Halloween. (I don't know why I didn't think about this before.) Does that mean that I need to get in all my Halloween activities that day? Or will things like the conjure a villain and the characters at Big Thunder still be there through the weekend? TOT on Halloween in the parks ON Halloween was the big thing for the kids this year but I'm just wondering how the weekend after is going to be.


  Hi there! We were there during that time last year (Halloween day was right in the middle of our time) & I'm pretty sure that everything big about Halloween time was removed by the following morning. We started that day (Nov1) in DCA but I don't recall seeing anything Halloween-y after the 31st. 
Eta: I just went through my pics & we spent the entire day of Nov1 in DCA. But in the following days pics there is no sign of Halloween. Christmas was taking over & they were setting up for the filming of the Christmas Parade.


----------



## vladimir p

MommyLove said:


> Driving down in just a couple hours! We'll be at the happy place (and doing the Halloween party) TOMORROW!
> 
> I'm looking forward to catching up on this thread while we're in the car. I'm up to page 196. Love this thread and all the fantastic info.
> 
> I finished the last touches on the costumes this morning!
> 
> (ya the 16 yr old is a Card Guard; that's the maximum amount of "costume" I could get him to agree to, hahahaa)
> 
> *SUPER EXCITED!!* Ok,
> gotta finish packing!


amazing costumes and pictures!!
at first at thought you took those pictures from the website you bought them from


----------



## rowan1813

pharmama said:


> I love it!  Will definitely be on the lookout for Flora, Fauna and Meriweather!!
> 
> My mom and I did help DD laying out and cutting from the pattern etc but she did all the sewing herself.  I was so proud of her (she actually made the costume last year).  I don't know if you watch Project Runway, but my DD went to Alexandria's (one of this season's finalists although not a fan favorite) sewing camp.  She learned some great skills there and it gave her the confidence to want to take on a very ambitious project in this costume.





WOW!!!!!! I know I said that before, but WOW!!!!! That's a fantastic Jasmine costume! What a great camp for DD to go to! I have never seen Project Runway but I might have to watch some episodes. I am loving that it seems like people (adults and kids) are getting back into sewing. DM had a year of sewing in high school and learned to make her own clothes which was quite helpful as the 70s was not kind to women who were tall and needed long slacks. She has been teaching me over the last 2 years since she refuses to make my Halloween costumes anymore   Its been fun to sew not only the costumes for this year but also my own dresses. I hope your DD8 keeps on with that love of creating!


----------



## DisFam95

We were at the 10/11 party.  Had a great time of course.  So many amazing costumes.  My kids got tired of the treat trails after 3 of them and they love candy!  I mean after 3 trails it was absurd the amount of candy they had.  The line in Tomorrowland near Nemo was insanely slow.  We just stood in place "forever" (says my son).  Really - we did!  

Crowds were there but manageable.  We avoid parades so we never have to deal with that.  We always just walk up to the curb on Main Street at the last minute at the late parade and have no problem.  We've done 3 parades like that. Sooo much nicer than jockeying for position in the early parade.  I know not always feasible for super young ones that need to leave early.

I agree with eating before hand.  We got so caught up w/ not wanting to stop with partaking in the activities it go to the point where all of a sudden everyone was starving and we just settled for where we were at Tomorrowland Terrace - eh nothing great.

Anyway I just wanted to post a few pics of costumes.  To me that's once of the best parts is to see everyone else! 

These were some people we came across with some cute costumes.









These 2 met waiting in line and had a great time!









One of my favorite family "theme" costumes!!













Here's us - 3 in Steampunk and 1 red Ninja













This little girl was so cute looking at the Mickey ghost.





Loved seeing the Cadaver Dan's


----------



## Kiwigirls

pharmama said:
			
		

> Thanks for this!  Heading down tomorrow for the 10/23 party and I've been holding out hope it won't be horrible!





			
				rowan1813 said:
			
		

> WestMom2two, thanks for that report! I was afraid about the crowd levels this week after hearing what seemed like horror stories of the crowds during MHP. I know a lot of it is your perspective and believe me, nothing could be as worse as what I experienced a few years back on a Saturday in July when ROA was gridlocked and nobody could move. BFFs and I are heading down on Wednesday for the 10/23 party and I am currently finishing up the last costume!! I am sooooo excited and will be even more excited when I finish!!! Pharmama, I hope to see you there! Are you and your family dressing up?





			
				MommyLove said:
			
		

> Driving down in just a couple hours! We'll be at the happy place (and doing the Halloween party) TOMORROW!
> 
> I'm looking forward to catching up on this thread while we're in the car. I'm up to page 196. Love this thread and all the fantastic info.
> 
> I finished the last touches on the costumes this morning!
> 
> (ya the 16 yr old is a Card Guard; that's the maximum amount of "costume" I could get him to agree to, hahahaa)
> 
> SUPER EXCITED!! Ok, gotta finish packing!



Hoping to spot you all at the 10/23 party!!! We will be there too -I will be the Evil Queen, with my daughter dressed as Snow White from Once Upon a time - in her white dress. My niece will be Snow White in her normal Disney dress, and my Mum is wearing black and silver with a purple Halloween cape. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## rowan1813

Kiwigirls said:


> Hoping to spot you all at the 10/23 party!!! We will be there too -I will be the Evil Queen, with my daughter dressed as Snow White from Once Upon a time - in her white dress. My niece will be Snow White in her normal Disney dress, and my Mum is wearing black and silver with a purple Halloween cape. Can't wait!!!!



I'll keep a lookout for you *Kiwigirls*!! Its too bad we weren't at the same party last year. BFF and I dressed as Red and Belle from OUAT last year. Are you dressed as Regina from OUAT or the Evil Queen in her original incarnation?


----------



## vladimir p

YEY!!!! i hope i meet some of you guys tomorrow, i'll be there as a fat pirate with a normal pirate friend!


----------



## Kiwigirls

rowan1813 said:
			
		

> I'll keep a lookout for you Kiwigirls!! Its too bad we weren't at the same party last year. BFF and I dressed as Red and Belle from OUAT last year. Are you dressed as Regina from OUAT or the Evil Queen in her original incarnation?



Dressing as Regina from OUAT. That would have been great!!


----------



## Kiwigirls

vladimir p said:
			
		

> YEY!!!! i hope i meet some of you guys tomorrow, i'll be there as a fat pirate with a normal pirate friend!



Will look out for you too vladimir p!


----------



## tlovesdis

We are on the road!!!!!  Can't wait to get to my happy place!!


----------



## 1dorseer

Where do we go to park for the party?   If we go in at 3 is there a chance of getting fast passes still, ecspeacially with ghost galaxy.    And will the disney store on main street or downtown disney be open after the party?

Thanks


----------



## figment_jii

1dorseer said:


> Where do we go to park for the party?   If we go in at 3 is there a chance of getting fast passes still, ecspeacially with ghost galaxy.    And will the disney store on main street or downtown disney be open after the party?
> 
> Thanks



The MHP tickets include parking, so you can park at the Mickey & Friends structure or the Toy Story lot.  Either will be fine.

The store on Main Street (Emporium) remains open for a little bit at the end of the party.  I don't think it's a full hour after closing (like it normally does), but it  didn't close right when the party ended on either night I was at the party.  Still, I wouldn't wait to much after the end of the party to get to MS if you want to shop.  I believe WoD closes sometime around 11:00 pm, so I don't think it'll be open.


----------



## figment_jii

More photos from around DLR during Halloweentime.  This time...the Mad T Party in DCA.  The decorations around the Mad T area have been given a few Halloween-inspired touches.  The most noticeable are the spiders and spooky lanterns.  The opening by Tweedle Dee and Dum has been re-worked so that it now has a Halloween theme.





They even have a special Halloween cocktail.





In terms of the Mad T Party band, with Alice and the Hatter, they really don't do anything Halloween-like until the last song (at least not for the two sets I heard).  They sing...wait for it...This is Halloween!  (I really think this is Disney's go to song for Halloween.)  It's done nicely with the Mad T because it gives each band member a chance to be a solo.  The digital images on the back drop tie into the song and were a bit "creepier" than I expected.

The start...





"I am the one hiding under your bed...Teeth ground sharp and eyes glowing red..."





"Everybody scream, everbody scream..."





I can't remember which part of the lyrics this went to, but I think this was when the Cheshire Cat was singing...





Other than the Mad T area, there really weren't a lot of Halloween decorations over at DCA.  So, next, we'll head back to Disneyland.  These are the pumpkin figures over the ticket gates.

















They had spider web buntings on the train station.  For once, I spider I thought was pretty cute...it's probably because it's wearing Mickey ears.





Lots of pumpkins and bunting on Main Street.





















The Uptown Jewelry Shop was filled with crows...over 200 according to one CM I spoke with.









The Bradbury Tree was a lit up and filled with pumpkins...


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

DD and I were at the pary on 10/21 and had a blast! I was worried about the crowds, slow treat lines, and a long line for the villians. None were an issue for us!

We were the first in line to meet the villians when the party started, Cruella, Dr. F (from Princess and the Frog) and the queen of hearts. After that we took in one treat trail and hit the restroom. Then got back in line for the villians and were at the front of the line when the change happened and The Evil Queen, Maleficent, and Hades came out. Which were the Villians we were hoping to see! 

After that we were done with character meet and greet so we hit up the treat trails. We avioded the Monorail one because of what looked to be a very slow moving line. All others went pretty quickly. We had a good time looking at everyone costumes. 

The party did seem more crowded then back when it was in DCA but it didn't seem packed to us. 

We also took in multiple rides HM (2x), pirates, matterhorn, and star tours. 

We decided to wait for a good spot for the fireworks since last year we had to watch from the back and couldn't see Jack. This year while the parade was going on we took a spot in front of the castle and settled in for a nice snack and break. It was well worth the wait. I love those fireworks. 

After that we hit some more treat trails, HM again and then headed out. We were in time to see the Villians do their parting song. 

All in all, it was a great experience. DD and I had a fabulous time!! 

We had a much better experience here then at the Friday the 13th party and actually got to see Villians as well take home tons of cany.


----------



## MadMim

Overload!!  There are so many excellent post here!  Three more days for me!


----------



## MommyLove

vladimir p said:


> YEY!!!! i hope i meet some of you guys tomorrow, i'll be there as a fat pirate with a normal pirate friend!



It was so cool meeting you tonight! Thanks for introducing yourself!

Rowan1813, we saw you and your friends too at 7:00pm (same time I met vlad) as you were getting off Alice. You three looked BEAUTIFUL!! I *adored* your costumes. Would have come up and said hi but we were IN the Alice queue and I couldn't get over to you. 

We are having an AMAZING time. Great reactions to our costumes and it's fun to be a trick-or-treating like a little kid again!

We're now chilling in the PERFECT seats for the fireworks show; sitting on a bench facing the castle!

Loving our time and so thankful for the great info here that helped me plan a fantastic night. I'll have to share more next week when we're home.


----------



## Amommy21

I used Microsoft Publisher to customize the Disney mailer/invitation to Mickey's Halloween Party.  DH checked DS out of school and told him we had dentist appointments. He came home to find a pile of suitcases and the letter telling him to "Put on your Mickey Ears, we're going to Disneyland!"






Friday October 18th - UEA weekend so it was pretty crowded. But Disneyland wasn't too bad on our party day.  Here is what we were able to get done after arriving later in the morning, about 10:30 am.

DS pulled Space Mountain FP's and we headed to Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Winnie the Pooh, Pulled Indy FP and used Ghost Galaxy Fast passes. I really don't like this ride. I don't know if it's because it's darker or the creepy skinless ghost or what.  It kinda makes me sick.  But DS thinks it's fantastic!  Then we went on Star Tours, The Matterhorn and caught the Parade.

We picked up our bracelets and trick or treat bags at that time over in Frontierland. Then we went on Indy and The Jungle Cruise.






DS knew we were going to the Halloween Party, but didn't know what he was wearing as a costume. We teased him all night that he was going to be one of the 7 dwarves, which he wasn't too happy about. So when he woke up to a Captain Jack Sparrow Costume he was excited to play pirate for the day!  You can see that it was very busy this weekend.  The park was pretty packed.  And the Friday night Halloween Party was sold out.

Then we had LINNER at Blue Bayou 






Maybe not such a good idea to wear a leather jacket when it was 80 degrees!  We got a special backstage encounter on our trip through Indiana Jones Adventure this time.  But I dare not publish it here!






Because I didn't know what the weather or the party would be like I choose a simple Minnie Mouse Apron. It was fun and easy and I received lots of comments from other moms.  There were so many elaborate costumes, but I would totally do something simple like this again.











After lunch we wet to the Ranch and Saw Goofy, Minnie and Mickey and played some games. They were just wandering around then did a little parade, dance show... very cute. the kids in the area loved it. We were waiting to go in the tent and were next and this big tour group came and took the next viewing... we just didn't feel like waiting any longer and left.

We were among first in line for the Toon Town pre- party and it was totally worth it.  They couldn't send us through everything fast enough!  There was lots of trick or treat trails, rides and characters.  We saw Carabelle and Goofy and went on Gadget Go-Coast and ended up missing Roger Rabbit (should have done that in backwards order)  We had more candy than we could ever eat over the weekend before the party officially began!   Oh, there was no where to get a bottle of water or anything as it was all closed up. that was frustrating. But there was a small stand outside after we left Toon Town.



Trick or Treating in Minnie's House






There are so many fun things to see.  Don't miss walking through the path behind Big Thunder Mountain from the Ranch to Frontierland, at night it becomes a really cool spooky trail! 

Our best tip is to avoid the main hub and stay in the back or corners of the park as much as you can.  The parties can be very crowded and overwhelming. Especially as the regular park goers are being escorted out and the Halloween Party guests are trying to enter Disneyland.  And being lost in that mess would be miserable!


We saw Peter Pan and Wendy, went through all the Trick or Treat Trails in the area, and saw Donald and Chip and Dale.


 During Halloween the Dapper Dans turn into the Cadaver Dans and float on a raft in the middle of the foggy Rivers of America. It was amazing and their singing filled the whole area with a spooky atmosphere.


Time to Meet Jack Sparrow!






I should have video taped this encounter as Jack didn't really hold still for a picture until the end and played around with DS and his costume and hat for a while...  Lots of fun!






We caught the Costume Cavalcade. I don't know why they don't just call it the Halloween Parade!  The Halloween Fireworks were AMAZING and we got a last minute front row joe seat directly in front of the castle.  DH thinks we waiting 30 minutes, but I didn't notice because we were snacking on treats and needed a break to sit down and rest anyway.






We made our way to Tomorrowland to find Darth Vader was not appearing, although he was a usual character at the Halloween parties this year.  But the storm troopers were in front of a cool back drop in front of the Space Mountain entrance.  And it appeared to be a regular place to find them for the parties.



Then we went through the innovation trick or treat trail to see Phineas and Ferb.  After riding single rider through both sides of the Matterhorn we caught the Costume Cavalcade again and trick or treated through Fantasyland to the ranch to see the spooky trail again.



Just before the end of the night we made the line to see Minnie and Mickey.  It shouldn't have been a long wait, but these two took their sweet time with each party.  At that point I just wanted to get off my feet!  Minnie was very cute about my costume and kept giving Indy BIG kisses!






It was so much fun to see what the Halloween Parties at Disneyland were all about.  I kept telling the boys we didn't care about candy. In the end you end up with a lot of candy because a lot of the special characters are in candy trails.







They did have "healthy" choices.  Apples, Carrots, Craisens, Cheeze-its, Graham Crackers, Goldfish, etc.  The candy was all chocolate. No hard candy, suckers or gum.  Which was actually more disappointing than we thought.  It's fun to have variety.






The Birthday Fairy made a trip to us while we slept.  Saturday was DS's 12th Birthday celebration











If you want to hear and see more of our trip report and the rest of our weekend send me a PM and I'll send you a link to my blog. I can't wait to see my photopass photos.  Sorry for the crappy iphone shots.  






Thank you for all the suggestions on this thread. I can't say if I would do this again, it's not a usual time of the year for us to visit. But we had so much fun.  It was SUPER crowded, but we stayed ahead of the game and did well for the most part. What no one tells you is that it is sooo exhausting because you are on your feet all night!  it was harder to skip treat trails because they would have a character you wanted to see... or you'd just end up in them like when we cut through Fantasyland at the end of the night.  Stay away from the main hub as much as possible.  Eat first.  I tried to gather as many healthier snacks as possible so we would have funs snacks the rest of the weekend.


----------



## kmedina

Amommy21,

Your trip sounds fantastic. That will be a hard birthday to top. I love the invitation.


----------



## pharmama

Had a great time at the 10/23 party!  I didn't think the crowds were too bad. We did skip the villain M&G due to long line when we came in and didn't make it back in time to do it which I was a little bummed about. But overall it was great. Got plenty of candy, saw fireworks and cavalcade and DD jasmine got photo with Aladdin and DD Cinderella got to see Cinderella (even though we were in line for M&G with princesses and Cinderella was switching out. DD nearly in tears but Cinderella saw her in line and came over for hug and a photo. Made DDs night!)

Ready to leave for the party!










Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## vladimir p

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
ahh i just got back from the oct 23 party and i had a wonderful time!
i got there at exactly 2:50 when they where letting the party people in and went straight to the coke corner to see if alice and hatter were doing the musical chairs but they werent, returned to city hall and got my friend a first visit badge and make reservations for the big thunder barbecue but they cast member there was having trouble with the system or something so no reservation, then off to tomorrowland to get space mountain fast pass, then we did captain EO, star tours and went back to ride space mountain, i really liked it but i really prefer the normal version, mostly because of the music (it really is my favorite disney theme ever, even from the movies) then we did autopia, after that we went to get my first ever dole whip YEY!!!!! but really dislike pinneapple and this wasn't the exception, then over to carnation plaza for some fried chickun since we didn't make it to the bbq on time, and now i don't remember haha terrible memory but we did, story book canals, alice (first time for me) star tours 2 more times, astro blasters, snow white ride, indiana jones, jungle cruise, pirates of the caribbean, splash mountain 2 times, there was literally no one on line so we asked the cast member if we could do another round and surprisingly she agreed! we tried to meet wendy, peter pan and hook but the fireworks started so we went over there, and for the last ride we went to matterhorn and i was skeptical because i'm fat and i heard the new sleds were tiny, but it no problem, i really enjoyed it, and to finish the night we went to meet merida, we were the lasts ones, she was very kind and funny.
the park was not crowded, i felt i was the perfect amount of people, super fast lines and plenty of people to create a great energy,
oh! also while we were leaving we i decided to go to the emporium to get me one of this keychains 






 but no luck, i also tried the little shop at the exit of the park and world of disney and nothing!! i really wanted one.
i love disneyland, i seriously think i cannot have a bad time there.


MommyLove said:


> It was so cool meeting you tonight! Thanks for introducing yourself!


thanks! it was so cool meeting you and your family, i forgot to compliment you on your costumes, you all looked great! stay gold. also it's funny how your husband is from where i'm from, small world.


----------



## deesquared

Less than a week until Halloweentime!

Can someone tell me where the villians are during MHP?

Thanks!
Dianna


----------



## figment_jii

deesquared said:


> Can someone tell me where the villians are during MHP?



On Main Street, right in front of the Main Street Train Station, facing Town Square.  If you head to City Hall, you can't really miss them.


----------



## Kilala

I noticed that it wasn't as crowded then I thought it would be for a sold out night. All the Trick or Treat trails wen really quickly.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

I saw on the Gymbofriends Disneyland board that people are paying 2-3x face value on Ebay for MHP tickets- such a potential for fraud!  I feel so bad for people doing that.


----------



## DisFam95

Amommy21 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Where did you get that little Oswald!!  I've seen one on the Disney online shops but I thought it was bigger.
> 
> Amazing planning !!


----------



## figment_jii

This time...Big Thunder Carnival!  The Big Thunder Ranch area is set-up to resemble a Halloween carnival.  There are pumpkin carvers, some games (free), coloring stations, character meet and greets, snacks, and Pirates League.  It's a fun area to explore and look around.  

The entrance sign:





The "ticket" taker - it's free to enter!









This is where Pirates League is set-up.









There are lots of cute decorations scattered throughout the area:

















There were also games!  One was spin the wheel and the other was a ring toss.  Both were free to play and the "prize" was a card with your fortune on it.









And then there were the Carnival treats!  Lots of yummy things to try.  It's also worth noting that if you missed out on last year's Halloween mug (the one with Mickey & Minnie dancing with the Haunted Mansion ballroom ghosts), they have that over there with hot Apple Cider or Cocoa.









Guests had the option of coloring a picture or a paper mask.  





The Carnival is also where Billy Hill and the Hillbillies play.





Next time...the pumpkins!


----------



## deesquared

Thanks Figment, for your wonderful pictures, and for answering my question about the villians!  

I can't wait to see the Halloween Carnival.  Our first day in the park is October 31st, so we have to check out allllll the fun Halloween stuff before it goes away!


----------



## rosanab1031

pharmama said:


> Had a great time at the 10/23 party!  I didn't think the crowds were too bad. We did skip the villain M&G due to long line when we came in and didn't make it back in time to do it which I was a little bummed about. But overall it was great. Got plenty of candy, saw fireworks and cavalcade and DD jasmine got photo with Aladdin and DD Cinderella got to see Cinderella (even though we were in line for M&G with princesses and Cinderella was switching out. DD nearly in tears but Cinderella saw her in line and came over for hug and a photo. Made DDs night!)
> 
> Ready to leave for the party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



GREAT COSTUMES!!! And that is SO sweet! I'm glad your DD got to meet Cinderella


----------



## figment_jii

Thanks!  

And now for the pumpkins!  (Gotta get these photos up before Halloweentime ends!)

The pumpkins seemed to come in three types: 1) the ones that almost entirely painted, 2) the ones that were etched, and 3) the ones that were carved like sculptures.  I didn't very many that were carved the way folks normally do it a home (e.g., Jack 'O Lantern).  Some of the carved ones were really impressive.

Jack





Sally





The Caterpillar





Jasmine





The Evil Queen





Stitch





Frozen





The Headless Horseman





...and Ichabod Crane





Bruce





Scar





Merida





Tinkerbell





Dr. Facilier (he was an etched one and had begun to look dried out)





Captain Hook (suffering the same fate as Facilier)





There was a little 3D Jack...





And then Jack & Sally driving the carriage





Then there were these two...I have to admit that the Mad Hatter ones were kind of creepy





Gonzo was cute...





As was Minnie and the Toy Story Alien.





To me, the most impressive ones, were the sculpted ones.  The carvers use a pumpkin as a base and then create a character from it.  

Sir Hiss





Candy King





And then there was Ursula.  I saw her for the first time while the carver was sculpting one of the two eels.  It was just a piece of pumpkin at that point (slightly curved rectangle).  By the time I went back the next day, the eels had been finished and she was complete with sculpted hair.  It was impressive!


----------



## Amommy21

Where did you get that little Oswald!!  I've seen one on the Disney online shops but I thought it was bigger.

Amazing planning !![/QUOTE]

DS got the little Oswald on Amazon for around $10 a while ago.  DS is just in love with the history of Disney and Walt and loves anything classic Mickey and had fun discovering Oswald's story.  DS collects those small Mickey's in different themes like the Jedi Mickey, Pirate Mickey, etc.  That little Oswald is just about that size.


----------



## Sherry E

*figment_jii --*

Thank you for posting all of the fun, festive photos (I especially enjoy the pictures of the things that I haven't seen, such as the newer carved pumpkins at the Halloween Carnival that have been created since I was there and spoke with the carver), but please don't feel as though you have a duty to post them before Halloween Time ends!  Save something for Halloween day/night itself, or for the next thread!  Halloween Time photos are always welcome in a Halloween thread, at any time of year.

At this point, when it is so late in the season, everyone has either already been to DLR and seen a lot of it for themselves, or they are about to go and will see it within the next week.  It's not like we're at the beginning of the season anymore, before most people have taken their trips and need to know what to expect.  And the people who are not going to DLR this year at all can wait a while to see more photos!

I just don't want you to feel like you have to do something because the clock is ticking.  We can wait!


----------



## PHXscuba

figment_jii said:


> This time...Big Thunder Carnival!  The Big Thunder Ranch area is set-up to resemble a Halloween carnival.  There are pumpkin carvers, some games (free), coloring stations, character meet and greets, snacks, and Pirates League.  It's a fun area to explore and look around.
> 
> The entrance sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "ticket" taker - it's free to enter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where Pirates League is set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of cute decorations scattered throughout the area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were also games!  One was spin the wheel and the other was a ring toss.  Both were free to play and the "prize" was a card with your fortune on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were the Carnival treats!  Lots of yummy things to try.  It's also worth noting that if you missed out on last year's Halloween mug (the one with Mickey & Minnie dancing with the Haunted Mansion ballroom ghosts), they have that over there with hot Apple Cider or Cocoa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guests had the option of coloring a picture or a paper mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Carnival is also where Billy Hill and the Hillbillies play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time...the pumpkins!



I am so disappointed I missed the Halloween carnival area. It closed early the day we were there and I didn't find out until after it had closed.  I guess I just get to see it through everyone's great pictures!

PHXscuba


----------



## figment_jii

*Sherry* - Thanks!  I have more photos...so some I'll hold for a bit (like the ones of Haunted Mansion Holiday...those I still need to do a little post-processing on and I'm waiting for my new computer so that Photoshop stops crashing!).    Maybe I'll save the snacks and treats for Halloween day...after all, candy/yummies is a big part of the day itself!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> *Sherry* - Thanks!  I have more photos...so some I'll hold for a bit (like the ones of Haunted Mansion Holiday...those I still need to do a little post-processing on and I'm waiting for my new computer so that Photoshop stops crashing!).    Maybe I'll save the snacks and treats for Halloween day...after all, candy/yummies is a big part of the day itself!



*figment_jii --*

I think that sounds like an awesome idea!  I know that I would love to see some pictures of treats/goodies on Halloween, so I can salivate over all of the things I'm not eating that day! 

You are preaching to the choir about computers causing programs to crash (or just malfunction in general).  I won't even get into how angry I was yesterday, when trying to post something in the Christmas Superthread about a Candlelight-related conversation I had with a CM on the phone.  I typed it all out and tried to post, and the page just kept loading and loading and loading.  Finally, when it appeared to have loaded, the page was blank.  No Christmas Superthread, no post from me, etc.  Just a blank white page.  The text I typed disappeared, and I had only copied and pasted a portion of it so I would inevitably have to end up re-typing something.  At that point I gave up and stopped trying to post!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> The text I typed disappeared, and I had only copied and pasted a portion of it so I would inevitably have to end up re-typing something.  At that point I gave up and stopped trying to post!



I totally know what you mean!  I've actually started typing out long answers on Notepad (or whatever text editor is handy) and then copy and pasting it to the "Post" page on the Disboard.  So if it doesn't post, I have a copy to keep trying later.  

I was so glad I did that over on the WDW Food picture thread because the Mods accidentally deleted a bunch of posts (they were trying to clean out the thread, but ended up deleting many picture posts by accident), so it was pretty easy to go back and re-post them when she told me they couldn't recover them and I'd need to re-post!

Computers are wonderful things...until they don't do what you want!


----------



## tksbaskets

figment_jii said:


> *Sherry* - Thanks!  I have more photos...so some I'll hold for a bit (like the ones of Haunted Mansion Holiday...those I still need to do a little post-processing on and I'm waiting for my new computer so that Photoshop stops crashing!).    Maybe I'll save the snacks and treats for Halloween day...after all, candy/yummies is a big part of the day itself!



I'm really enjoying all the photos!


----------



## Kilala

I going to post my pictures after Halloween.


----------



## tlovesdis

Went to the party last night and had an awesome time!!!!

We had an early dinner, rode some rides, did a ton of trick or treating, watched the fireworks, met the villains and watched the calvelcade!!!! 

SO MUCH FUN!!!!


----------



## pattyduke34

Just got back Thursday night.  Went to the party on the 23rd and had a great time.  Was not that crowded at all.  It was our first time on this trip using a wheelchair.  It was not a problem at all.  The new rules are great for wheelchairs!  For the party we did everything...meet and greets, treat or treating, rides, fireworks!  We watched the fireworks back by iasw and the were great!  Closed down the park...Will post some pictures later this weekend.  We arrived on the 19th and in 4.5 days we did everything and then some.  Rode soooo many soooo many times!!! Great trip!!  
Had lots a magic happen this trip also...


----------



## MadMim

Im outta here!!!  We're leaving first thing in the morning (if I dont die of anticipation first)!  The kids are having a Disney movie marathon all night, and Im going over plans & packing with a fine tooth comb - for the billionth time today.  So excited!!!  The first thing we're going to do is watch Mickey & the Magical Map.  

    :      :


----------



## bellanapoli

Went to last night's party. No issues with crowds. Most of the rides we went to were walk on. No more than a 20 minute wait.  Got tons of candy and closed the park down. 

It was our first party and now we can't wait until next year!


----------



## Lucrezia

Hey, Superthreaders!  I just got back from our Halloween trip this afternoon. I'm exhausted. We had to make a special hour-long drive after dropping our bags off at home (which is an additional hour-long drive from the airport) to pick up our dogs from where we've been boarding them. So forgive me if I sound a bit out of sorts... lol.  I'll get right to my review now---I thought the *decorations* were adorable and very, very pretty. I loved *Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.* I adored *Haunted Mansion Holiday.* Never made it to the Halloween ranch area, but my fiancé did, briefly, and he said it was great. All in all, during the day, I found the special Halloween touches/ride overlays to be awesome! _However..._ the parties were another story. Lol. I realize now, in retrospect, that buying tickets for three separate MHPs without ever trying them before (!!!) was very stupid on my part. I guess I just got too enthusiastic.  Anyway, I can't say I hated the parties because I didn't. I loved the lighting. Main Street looked absolutely amazing. When they "switched out" the meet-and-greet villains, it was epic. New Orleans Square, as well, looked very festive, and the Cadaver Dans were amazing!!  But, sadly, those are about the only compliments I can give MHP.  I wasn't probably the fairest judge, considering I was very tired on the nights we did the party and pretty much anything could've gotten on my nerves... lol. That said, I found MHP to be kind of overwhelming and not really my thing. I had been expecting short or semi-short lines for some of the attractions, but every ride seemed to have at least a twenty-five minute wait. Even Pirates was busier than normal, and after a long Disney day of waiting in lines, we just didn't think it was worth it.  The people there were mostly pretty awful and trampled my young nieces on several occasions. We saw candy wrappers on Main Street and by the treat trails. The CMs were very rude to us and kept a Hitler-like watch over the "roped-off" walkways, so if we accidentally got caught up in a treat trail we wanted to get out of, they would force us to walk to the very end and not harmlessly duck under a rope to free ourselves. In fact, if we made any mistake (remember, we've never done an MHP before!), they'd get very aggressive with their reprimanding. It was strange and really annoyed my fiancé. The flow of traffic, because of the blocked-off walkways, was pretty bad in certain areas (Tomorrowland, NOS, and Main Street). The trick-or-treating was fun, but the CMs were very stingy with the amounts they gave us. I didn't mind (don't like candy), but I felt they could've been more generous with my nieces. Sometimes they would only give them one or two pieces, and of things they hated (M&Ms with peanuts, for example---I hate that they don't ask the kids if they even liked those, and what about children with nut allergies??). The one "saving grace" of the party would be the fireworks. They were ridiculously good. We had the best seats in the house, on the train station platform, with no one around us and on our very own bench. A perfect, unobstructed view and a great place to rest our aching feet.  So, I'd have to say MHP has some good points, and some bad. We talked to a CM and she told us they sell out at 18,000 people---which is supposed to be pretty good, considering the 40,000 people the park can house---but it felt pretty crowded to us, especially my fiancé. I'm not sure I would do it again.  I'll try to post pictures tomorrow or later...


----------



## siburdue

MommyLove said:


> Driving down in just a couple hours! We'll be at the happy place (and doing the Halloween party) TOMORROW!
> 
> I'm looking forward to catching up on this thread while we're in the car. I'm up to page 196. Love this thread and all the fantastic info.
> 
> I finished the last touches on the costumes this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ya the 16 yr old is a Card Guard; that's the maximum amount of "costume" I could get him to agree to, hahahaa)
> 
> *SUPER EXCITED!!* Ok, gotta finish packing!



Wow, those costumes are awesome! That is one HOT Queen of Hearts. Hope you had a great time at the party.


----------



## Amommy21

Lucrezia- I just couldn't figure out what you were thinking when you said you bought tickets to 3 parties.  And planning to not let the kids dress up for the first and all...  I think these kind of events are better to leaving wishing you could have done more than being sick of it.

And if you haven't even been to Disney during a packed special event or holiday time and seen the way they corral and crowd control you then you just probably weren't ready to navigate all that mess.

If you want peanut free or certain things I am sure you needed to exclaim it at each station.  They do have buckets with peanut free and sugar free.  And although some of them had a "healthy" or alternate snack to get them I most often had to be looking ahead and say something like, "apples please."

I do wish Disney wouldn't oversell this stuff so much.  And after doing Disney's nightmare of One More Day (24 hours last year) I guess anything seems better than that... but it's made me realize I really have to make sure to know what I plan to go/do/see during these events so I can avoid the crowds and mess for the most part.  And then be prepared that I might not  even get to go/do/see something on my list.

I thought after fireworks we would have time to ride some rides, but we didn't because the park didn't seem to clear out at all on our night and we ended up catching Minnie and Mickey on our way past the Ranch and decided to wait thinking it looked like 15 minutes when it was really like 40 because they were soooo slow with each group.

One thing I did learn from a lot of the locals that left "One More Day" thinking it was the greatest thing every were those who were just excited they got in and to be there and the atmosphere. They were satisfied with one ride and a special treat.  And I kept thinking it would clear out during the overnight hours 2-4am...  it's helped me go into other events without having too high of expectations.

Sorry it didn't work out and hope you enjoyed other parts of your trip!  I hope this comments help someone else!


----------



## Kilala

My friend isn't doing togood. I told here she has to send my ticket out by MOnday or a probally won't get it on time. I know there is suppost to be rain on Tuseday night . If there is any rain on Wedsnesday night for the party I will not bother dress up as a cat. I will just wear ears and a tails and some things that Anime characters wear as accesories.


----------



## Lucrezia

Amommy21 said:


> Lucrezia- I just couldn't figure out what you were thinking when you said you bought tickets to 3 parties.  And planning to not let the kids dress up for the first and all...  I think these kind of events are better to leaving wishing you could have done more than being sick of it.
> 
> And if you haven't even been to Disney during a packed special event or holiday time and seen the way they corral and crowd control you then you just probably weren't ready to navigate all that mess.
> 
> If you want peanut free or certain things I am sure you needed to exclaim it at each station.  They do have buckets with peanut free and sugar free.  And although some of them had a "healthy" or alternate snack to get them I most often had to be looking ahead and say something like, "apples please."
> 
> I do wish Disney wouldn't oversell this stuff so much.  And after doing Disney's nightmare of One More Day (24 hours last year) I guess anything seems better than that... but it's made me realize I really have to make sure to know what I plan to go/do/see during these events so I can avoid the crowds and mess for the most part.  And then be prepared that I might not  even get to go/do/see something on my list.
> 
> I thought after fireworks we would have time to ride some rides, but we didn't because the park didn't seem to clear out at all on our night and we ended up catching Minnie and Mickey on our way past the Ranch and decided to wait thinking it looked like 15 minutes when it was really like 40 because they were soooo slow with each group.
> 
> One thing I did learn from a lot of the locals that left "One More Day" thinking it was the greatest thing every were those who were just excited they got in and to be there and the atmosphere. They were satisfied with one ride and a special treat.  And I kept thinking it would clear out during the overnight hours 2-4am...  it's helped me go into other events without having too high of expectations.
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out and hope you enjoyed other parts of your trip!  I hope this comments help someone else!



Yes, buying all those tickets was a mistake. At the time I wasn't sure which date we wanted, or whether they'd cancel the fireworks on one or two of the nights, so I just went for it. You know, with a _better to be safe than sorry_ mentality. It was dumb though because the first night we got there, I ended up getting an awful migraine and we couldn't even do the party. We actually had to give away our tickets.  The second night, all my nieces wanted to do was trick-or-treat, and that was hard because of the roped-off walkways/crowds. Like I said, they kept getting trampled and ended up with basically a half-empty bag of their least favorite candy---M&Ms with peanuts. Lol. The third night was actually the best, and all we were able to do was see the fireworks and ride POTC. Kind of pathetic.  I still loved the Halloween season and would go again, but maybe in late September, before MHP starts. I do hope someone else reads your great advice and follows it, because I doubt we'll ever do another party---my fiancé is completely scared off now.


----------



## 1dorseer

went to the party on 10/23.   Saw mommylove and her family several times and just loved their costumes.  They looked so great!  We had a blast! Got there a bit after three and got right in the park.  Got FP for Ghost Galaxy, went and did haunted mansion with a 15min wait, splash mountain, then went over and did Ghost Galaxy, which none of us were really fans of.  I  thought they were going to have ghost hung through out.  Then we got in line for toon town.  When we got in we went left and ran through all the lines. It was so fun! We rode the go-coaster twice and did roger rabbit and were done with everything in 28mins!   Then we went and rode Pinocchio and Snow White, went and did a treat trail at the ranch and at village haus, road toady and Peter Pan.  Did Fantasyland treat trail, rode alice, did the princess trail, rode the train, autopia, nemo, did two trails, watched the parade and went and saw cadaver dans, did treat trail, saw fireworks, treat trail, rode HM, Pirates, Jungle Cruise and Indy and did two more trails.  We were amazed how much we got done and came home with around 25lbs of candy!!!!!


----------



## siburdue

1dorseer said:


> went to the party on 10/23.   Saw mommylove and her family several times and just loved their costumes.  They looked so great!  We had a blast! Got there a bit after three and got right in the park.  Got FP for Ghost Galaxy, went and did haunted mansion with a 15min wait, splash mountain, then went over and did Ghost Galaxy, which none of us were really fans of.  I  thought they were going to have ghost hung through out.  Then we got in line for toon town.  When we got in we went left and ran through all the lines. It was so fun! We rode the go-coaster twice and did roger rabbit and were done with everything in 28mins!   Then we went and rode Pinocchio and Snow White, went and did a treat trail at the ranch and at village haus, road toady and Peter Pan.  Did Fantasyland treat trail, rode alice, did the princess trail, rode the train, autopia, nemo, did two trails, watched the parade and went and saw cadaver dans, did treat trail, saw fireworks, treat trail, rode HM, Pirates, Jungle Cruise and Indy and did two more trails.  We were amazed how much we got done and came home with around 25lbs of candy!!!!!



WOW, you sure did get a lot done! Way to go!


----------



## rosanab1031

Lucrezia said:
			
		

> Yes, buying all those tickets was a mistake. At the time I wasn't sure which date we wanted, or whether they'd cancel the fireworks on one or two of the nights, so I just went for it. You know, with a better to be safe than sorry mentality. It was dumb though because the first night we got there, I ended up getting an awful migraine and we couldn't even do the party. We actually had to give away our tickets.  The second night, all my nieces wanted to do was trick-or-treat, and that was hard because of the roped-off walkways/crowds. Like I said, they kept getting trampled and ended up with basically a half-empty bag of their least favorite candy---M&Ms with peanuts. Lol. The third night was actually the best, and all we were able to do was see the fireworks and ride POTC. Kind of pathetic.  I still loved the Halloween season and would go again, but maybe in late September, before MHP starts. I do hope someone else reads your great advice and follows it, because I doubt we'll ever do another party---my fiancé is completely scared off now.



Omg! I'm sure the people you gave the tix to were very happy but sorry that your experience wasn't so great  I totally understand wanting to be safe. I was actually bummed that I only bought tickets for one night and the fireworks ended up getting cancelled.

I totally would have bought those tix from you! Lol. I live less than an hour away from Disneyland. My sister and I were debating going the night before Halloween but the price is a little steep from what I paid for my other party night. Was looking into buying tickets on craigslist but those crazy people want $150 per ticket! Oh well! Guess I'll just do two nights next year.


----------



## dnamertz

Returned home today from out trip, 5 full days at DLR and the Monday 10/21 MHP, and I thought I'd give my review of the MHP.

We arrived at the gates about 3:15 and rode Buzz Lightyear before having a 4pm dinner at Pizza Port.  Then we headed to Toontown with plans to be there just before 5pm but we didn't count on the Soundsational parade blocking our path at the Small World end of the parade route.  Probably didn't make it into ToonTown until about 10 or 15 minutes after 5pm.  Immediately got pics with Chip n Dale with no wait then went through ToT trails at Donalds Boat and Mickey and Minnie's houses with no wait and rode the coaster, also no wait.  Then waited maybe 20 to 25 mintues to get pics with Mickey and Minnie in costume (we were last in line before they switched to Roger Rabbit).

After leaving TT at about 6:15pm we hit the ToT trails behind the Dumbo ride and in Village Haus restaurant (cool effects in there), then DD wanted to go on some rides so we walked on Pinnochio, Mr Toad's and Snow White.  Then we went to Big Thunder Ranch and got pics with Woody (with no wait) and went through the ToT line there.

The lighting effects along the Big Thunder Trail were cool, and then we hit the crowds in Fronteirland/New Orleans Square.  Got in line to see Jack Sparrow, but after waiting 10 minutes we heard he would be replaced by Peter Pan and Hook before our turn, so we got out of line.  At that point our DD was more interested in rides than Trick or Treating, so we walked on Pirates while my parents hit some more treat trails.  Then DW and DD went on Splash Mt will I joined my parents to hit the treat trail along Rivers of America (this was during the 7:45 performance of Cadaver Dans...which was awesome), then also went to treat trail in Critter Country.

On our way to the fireworks we went on Jungle Cruise (again, no wait)...I don't know if I've ever ridden it at night, it is cool at night.  Thanks to previous advice from members on this board, we got a great spot for the fireworks about 20 minutes before they started...on the right side of Main Street across from Jolly Holiday.  After that, DW and DD rode Space Mt while I took a break with my parents.  Then we got pics with Stormtroopers since there was no wait and then DD wanted to ride Space Mt with me so we did...about a 10 minute wait.  On the way out we watched the end of the Monsters U dance party.

Overall, I enjoyed the party even though I got sidetracked from my goal of hitting most of the treat trails...but our DD preferred to go on rides and we we did the party for her.  I was just kicking myself the next morning when I woke up and forgot I completely missed the treat trails in the Golden Horseshoe and Piratepalooza at Rancho Del Zocalo.

Even though the Rivers of America area was crowded, I didn't feel the crowds to be much of an issue.  The crowds didn't prevent me from doing anything I wanted to do.  Treat trails moved quickly and we were able to get pics with a few characters and ride 8 rides.  I think the reason many people feel like this is too crowded for a ticketed event is because most of the people who are at the party are there for the trick or treating, or characters, or just to enjoy the atmosphere...and very few of them are there for the rides (based on the almost non-existent ride lines).  Normally, that same size crowd would be absorbed by the rides, but during the party everyone is hanging around certain areas, making it seem more crowded.

I would definitely do it again, although it might be a long time before we're back at Disneyland during the Halloween time.  To me, aside from the crowds, the MHP was great mostly because of the atmosphere and all the people in costumes.  It was worth the money because all the time I've spent at Disneyland during my life, this was like experiencing DL in a whole new way.


----------



## Lucrezia

rosanab1031 said:


> Omg! I'm sure the people you gave the tix to were very happy but sorry that your experience wasn't so great  I totally understand wanting to be safe. I was actually bummed that I only bought tickets for one night and the fireworks ended up getting cancelled.
> 
> I totally would have bought those tix from you! Lol. I live less than an hour away from Disneyland. My sister and I were debating going the night before Halloween but the price is a little steep from what I paid for my other party night. Was looking into buying tickets on craigslist but those crazy people want $150 per ticket! Oh well! Guess I'll just do two nights next year.



Yeah, it's funny actually because when we were standing in line to get our APs earlier in the day, there was a group ahead of us who desperately wanted tickets to MHP but they were sold out. At the time, we thought we'd be using our tickets, but afterwards I was kicking myself for not giving them to those people! 

The family we ended up giving them to probably weren't the right people. I mean, they were very nice, but they seemed absolutely clueless about the party and perplexed by it. My fiancé said to me later that night, "I don't think they're going to use those tickets." They probably ended up throwing them away and leaving, or maybe reselling them once they realized they were carrying around some much-coveted items! Lol. I wish you'd been there to give them to, or any of the other people on this thread with a better grasp of the party... 

Okay, now for some Halloween pictures

This is (obviously) the Halloween Tree. It was absolutely incredible.













And here's some Main Street pictures (during MHP):





















Here's the HMH exterior:













And back to Main Street (non-MHP form):

















The Fortuosity Shop:

















I'll post more later. Man, I had no idea how many Halloween photos I got eep.


----------



## Gamegrl1

Went to the 10/23 MNSSHP (this is my third year for the Party, hooray!)  Here's what I did:
- Arrive 3:20 at parking lot (whoops...late), shuttle, shop at World of Disney
- Enter park 3:45, get Dole Float, watch Soundsational Parade
- Go to the wrong spot to meet the princesses...didn't know they switched the location since last year...it's now right by the Hub!  Oh well.
- Find the princess spot but leave as they weren't my favorite princesses
- Ride POTC
- Ride HM
- I forget the order I did the rest of this in, but I managed to see the Mickey's Costume Party parade, ride the Pooh ride, ride SM twice, ride Star Tours, ride Indy twice (during the fireworks show, which I've already seen, the CM's were letting us ride twice in a row w/o even disembarking!  How cool is that?!), ride the Buzz ride, meet the princesses, eat, watch part of the Monsters U Scare-Off and leave with 1/2 bag of yummy candy right before 11pm, where I scooted to WoD at DTD to shop briefly.

I have to say, it's so weird reading reports of long lines at MNSSHP.  Like I said, this is my third one/third year in a row and the longest I waited for anything was 35 minutes apiece for HM and the princess meet-n-greet.  The approx. 4 treat trails I visited had practically _no line_.  Yes, I'm serious.  Like, 2-3 people ahead of me, and my visits were not all during a parade or show.  Waits for all other rides were 5-10 minutes...practically walk on.  That's with a sold-out Party...I saw the signs in front of DLR as I walked in saying "Sorry, this event is sold out!"  I had an absolutely WONDERFUL time.  No, I didn't get to do everything I wanted (missed RRCTS again!  and missed Farley by 20 minutes...I think he's funny).  Didn't ride a thing in Fantasyland and BTMRR was down (my favorite...sigh).  But it's OK!  

I've been blessed to be able to go 5 times in the last 3 years (4 of those five were either just the Party or a 1/2 day visit) and I notice it's a lot easier to relax and enjoy if you can go more frequently.  I don't stress about not doing everything, or even close to it, because I figure I'll be back within a year.

What I did at the Party was such fun and the guests were nice - I bumped into a couple of the same people twice and was chatting with lots of folks...it seems even more festive than usual because of the costumes and Party atmosphere!  The CM's I encountered really went above and beyond to make sure guests were having a special time.  Besides helping me shop (haha), the CM at the exit gate took the time to dig out a souvenir map for me (mine was all wrinkled) when they were all put away at 11pm.  She could've blown me off but didn't.  Also the princesses in the Soundsational Parade - they were waving and blowing kisses to these little girls in front of me and I know it just made those kids day!  It makes me want to cry (yes, I've been hit by the magic stick!) that they make it so special for us...I mean, we all know if we see Belle or whoever, it's just some woman from Garden Grove or Placentia or wherever in a poofy dress...but when you see the character waving and smiling...boy!  For a second you think "It's really Belle!" (or Mickey, or whoever).  _That's_ the magic.


----------



## Sherry E

Taking into consideration how much grief Photobucket gives me 90% of the time, I'm glad when they finally do something I like and can work with!  This is the sort of thing a photo hosting/editing/storage site should offer -- seasonal enhancements!:





I can't wait to see what they come up with as far as holiday effects. 


I haven't posted the majority of my photos yet -- I only posted treats, merchandise and the Halloween Carnival in September.  I have been waiting for the right time, and I've been busy with the massive undertaking that is the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread.  But that Countdown will be over fairly soon, so I can post my other Halloween photos -- after Halloween!


----------



## Lucrezia

and, here's some more photos:

This is a Halloween graveyard cupcake from Pacific Wharf Cafe 









And a bat-shaped cookie, also from Pacific Wharf Cafe





A Halloween display in Flo's V8 Cafe





Main Street













































And here's our collection of candy from MHP:









As I mentioned here before, we did the Skellington Mickey in-room celebration for my nieces. Here's what that package got us:

























The Buena Vista Street Newspaper, with a Halloween theme:





And yet I still have even more photos. Gah. What was I thinking??  

*If you want to see/read more about our trip, here's my TR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3191867. *


----------



## WestMom2two

We went to the 10/21 party and here is a few picture of the fam dressed up. The kids and I are already planning our next trip for the Christmas season!


----------



## crystal1313

WestMom2two, you guys look terrific!  So cute =)


----------



## AndyR

A few pics from Friday's MHP:


----------



## Lucrezia

The last of my Halloween pictures:









My niece Ana ordered this dessert at Blue Bayou and said it was amazing:





There's so many great little decorations around the DLR at this time of year! All these hidden gems to take pictures of it's like heaven for DISers lol.


----------



## Corpsebride

Hey everyone!! Long time , no visit!!  DH and I are looking forward to our Anniversary visit. We will be celebrating our 3rd wedding anniversary. I have loved looking at everyone's pictures.  We will be there on the 31st , dressed as Snow White and her Prince. So, if you see us, come say Hi! We will have our Anniversary buttons on.
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Vala

sammatt said:


> It sounds like you had a FABULOUS time! I can't wait to get there on Friday. Can you explain what you meant about the villain meet being closed during the party? I'm a bit confused. Thanks!



Sorry, I didn't get back online before now.

They close the villains line about 8.40 PM. The villains clear the area before the fireworks start and after the fireworks they make their entrance again.

Unfortunately this means on the second trip Wednesday the line for the group with Hades was just cut off in front of me... grrr. But I did get my Pocahontas picture finally and Rabbit was more than delighted when he met another bunny rabbit.  We also had great fun in Toontown. I got to dance with Roger and Goofy, Chip and Dale remembered me - and I was more than surprised when Clarabell did too - and Clarabell went even Trick or Treating for us when she noticed my friend and I had only been running from character line to character line and had no candy. Also I managed to get a picture with the Tremaines and a very sweet CM allowed me to give my drawing to Maleficent. She had told me off on Monday that I hadn't brought her one, so we ran to Target, got drawing supplies and I made her a new one from scratch.


----------



## ludari

I am thinking about going to DLR and DCA on actual Halloween evening but concerned about the crowds.  Although I typically avoid visiting the parks on holidays I really want to go.  Anyone have any experience visting DLR and DCA during Halloween and what the crowds are like?


----------



## figment_jii

Cute...the Minnie Demitasse is offered at a variety of locations.  I saw it at the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ and Jolly Holiday as well.  The one at Jolly Holiday did not have any candy corn on top!


----------



## Kilala

It's officail I'm going on the 30th. That date has not sold out yet.I will be dressing in the same costume I did on the 18th.


----------



## JAG107

We went last night 10/28 for our first Halloween party at a Disney park. It was DEFINITELY worth it! We had DS1.5 and DD3.5 in tow. Lines moved very quickly and we saw most rides having 15 min. or less waits (except Pan and a few other of the usual slow moving lines). SMGG was 15 mins all night. We did TT first and that was a good move I think since they close at 7. We got TONS of candy. Our #1 tip for the night is bring your own big bag for tot, because the ones they give you fill up fast. They had signs up saying the fireworks were canceled. Don't know if they actually had them or not, as we left at 9 so I could get to work on time (night shift  ). Lots of people milling about but it never felt that crowded, 18k sounded about right. They had signs up saying it was sold out. All the guests and CM's we saw were having a great time and were all around courteous.  The CM at the Bengal BBQ register went out of her way to find us a discount on our food (told her we were DVC members but forgot our card, she gave us 10% off!).
 Now we wait until January to get our premiere passes so we can come back!


----------



## dnamertz

WestMom2two said:


> We went to the 10/21 party and here is a few picture of the fam dressed up. The kids and I are already planning our next trip for the Christmas season!



Were you in the Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster line a little before 4pm on 10/21?  I was dressed as Mike Wazowski and a woman dressed as Wonder Woman pointed to me and asked her little boy "who is that?" and the boy got a huge surprised look on his face and said "Mike!".


----------



## siburdue

Sherry E said:


> Taking into consideration how much grief Photobucket gives me 90% of the time, I'm glad when they finally do something I like and can work with!  This is the sort of thing a photo hosting/editing/storage site should offer -- seasonal enhancements!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what they come up with as far as holiday effects.
> 
> 
> I haven't posted the majority of my photos yet -- I only posted treats, merchandise and the Halloween Carnival in September.  I have been waiting for the right time, and I've been busy with the massive undertaking that is the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread.  But that Countdown will be over fairly soon, so I can post my other Halloween photos -- after Halloween!



Oh my goodness, that photo is incredibly AWESOME!!!

Is this something anyone can do that uses photobucket? I didn't know there were special effects that you can add to a photo. Can you steer me as to where on their site to look to do this? I have tons of photos and would like to at least try to do this on a few of them.

Thanks

Sheri B


----------



## Sherry E

siburdue said:


> Oh my goodness, that photo is incredibly AWESOME!!!
> 
> Is this something anyone can do that uses photobucket? I didn't know there were special effects that you can add to a photo. Can you steer me as to where on their site to look to do this? I have tons of photos and would like to at least try to do this on a few of them.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sheri B



*Sheri -*

Thank you!  It took me a bit of time to do that picture so I'm glad someone noticed it!

Yes -- anyone who has Photobucket can do those effects.  Here is what you need to know:

1.  Look in the Stickers section of the Edit page on Photobucket.  Pull up a photo to edit, then when you get to the edit page you will see a Stickers option.  That is where the Halloween effects are;

2.  Do it fast!  Those Halloween Stickers are only supposed to be there through October...which ends in 2 days.  Don't wait!  Get over there ASAP!;

3.  In order to get the effect of candy corn 'raining' down in my photo, I put each piece of candy corn there and turned it around myself, one by one.  In other words, there was not one universal border I slapped on the photo to make it look like that.  Every candy corn, every tombstone, every ghost, the spider and spider web, the bats, the falling witches' hats, the pumpkin, etc.  - I put each piece in the photo one by one, and I positioned them 'just so.'  I flipped things upside down, I made them teeny or larger, I did all of that.  I also put the skull and crossbones on the middle tombstone after I placed the tombstones in the grass; and

4.  Start with a photo that has space in it to 'play' with, either on the ground or in the sky, like I did.


I hope that helps!  Be sure to come back and show me the finished product!


----------



## teacherlisa1978

I just want to thank everyone for all the photos, tips, and excitement you have shared in this thread. We were at the 10/21 party and had a wonderful time. We were a bit overwhelmed by the crowds in ToonTown at first but went in to have a great time. I wish we'd seen the cavalcade and the riverfront area, but I think we had a nice mix. Some truck or treating, a few rides, a few characters, the fireworks, and my son's favorite part-the Mike and Sulley dance party. He danced for 45 minutes straight and we could barely break him away!

I looked a tiny bit but didn't ask-was there any party specific merchandise? Didn't see anything. I also forgot about the demitasse cup desserts! Darn! Guess we will have to go back in a few years!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## theluckyrabbit

There is/was specific merchandise for MHP. There are t-shirts (2 styles, I think: short sleeve orange and long sleeve gray) and pins (MHP, Halloween Screams, AP exclusive, etc.). You might still be able to get a Minnie demitasse cup by contacting Merchandise Guest Services or Mouseshoppe. Since this is a food related item, I think Mouseshoppe would be your best bet.


----------



## figment_jii

theluckyrabbit said:


> There is/was specific merchandise for MHP. There are t-shirts (2 styles, I think: short sleeve orange and long sleeve gray) and pins (MHP, Halloween Screams, AP exclusive, etc.). You might still be able to get a Minnie demitasse cup by contacting Merchandise Guest Services or Mouseshoppe. Since this is a food related item, I think Mouseshoppe would be your best bet.



I think you might be able to get the MHP merchandise without having gone to a party.  When I was there, I noticed that all of the merchandise was out (t-shirt and pins) during the daytime and non-party days.  You didn't need a wristband to purchase it during the day.  You could give Disneyland Mail Order a call and see if they can ship items (shipping will be pricey!).

Things like the Minnie demitasse, Hatbox Ghost popcorn bucket are probably only going to be available via a third party shopping service.


----------



## Amommy21

http://youtu.be/_0cKrnSeYn8

A link to my son doing his version of Halloween by Jerry Seinfeld when he was just a little squirt....

Enjoy!

Happy Halloween and thanks again for all the Halloween tips!


----------



## figment_jii

Happy Halloween Everyone!!!


----------



## Kilala

I had a blast with my friend last night. We got totoon town just in time for two of the trails. I will post pictures sometime on Saturday.


----------



## ludari

I was thinking about heading Disneyland today (10/31/13) for Halloween (not MNSSHP) but I noticed the park hours are listed from 8am to 6pm.  They are usually open until midnight so does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## figment_jii

ludari said:


> I was thinking about heading Disneyland today (10/31/13) for Halloween (not MNSSHP) but I noticed the park hours are listed from 8am to 6pm.  They are usually open until midnight so does anyone know what is going on?



There is a MHP tonight, so the DL closes at 6:00 pm.  The party runs from 6:00 pm to 11:00 pm.  DCA is open until 8:00 pm.

During October, DLR is usually only open until midnight on the weekends (Fri-Sun) and closes around 8 or 9 pm on the weekdays.  So, even without a MHP tonight, they probably would only be open until 8:00 pm.

On the off chance you really meant MNSSHP, then the MK is open until 7:00 pm tonight.  That party runs from 7:00 pm to midnight.

Happy Halloween!

Disneyland Resort had lots Halloween themed treats and snacks throughout the parks.  There were spider and Jack Skellington cake pops, there were bat cookies, there was everything from cute to gruesome apples, and even seasonal cupcakes!  Lots to eat and try...

The spider cake pop...





The Mickey pumpkin cake pop...





Lots of round cake pops, including Jack Skellington





A bat cookie...





Apples...Jack Skellington, Pumpkin Mickey, Ghost Mickey, Witch Minnie, and something from the Evil Queen that I wouldn't eat rotfl!


----------



## PHXscuba

Happy _I'm-in-a-sugar-coma-already-and-it-isn't-even-dark_ Day!

Thanks for helping make it a fun Halloween season with this thread!! Who's up for hitting the clearance rack tomorrow for some more candy corn M&Ms??

PHXscuba


----------



## Lucrezia

Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## kmedina

We went to the party at Disneyland on 10/25 and the one at the Magic Kingdom tonight. The MK one was WAY better and WAY less crowded. Despite a slow meal ending at 7:35, we got more done at MK. The ONLY thing I liked better about Disneyland is the trick or treating. At each party, we made it to two trails. At MK, one had two treat stops and the other had one. We left with virtually no candy. At Disneyland, there were so many locations in Toontown we left with enough candy to last a month. 

My DH makes us leave right after fireworks, so we never get much done. At Disneyland, we did get a picture with Mickey and Minnie, watched the cavalcade, watched the fireworks and visited two candy trails. At MK, we did the two magic shots by HM, the PP in front of PotC, rode PotC, visited two candy trails, watched the fireworks and watched the parade. I also spent over 15 minutes for my SotMK card before the party started. The CM gave me a card for 2012 and 2013, so I felt special (until I read that others got the same perk). 

All four trails had long lines, but only the one through Mickey's House in Toontown moved slowly. It was worth it too, since it had more than double the candy stops as other locations.  My son could not get over Trick or treating through Mickey's House either.

Until my husband is willing to stay a little later (hopefully when our boys are older- they're 2 and 6), I would not likely return to either party. We had a fantastic time, but it is a large investment for 2.75 hours (technically 3 at Disneyland, since we made 15 minutes of the Toontown pre-party. We were walking out the gates of both parties by 9:45pm. Thanks to a quick boat at MK and staying on property at Disneyland, we were back to our hotels by 10pm each night too.  That was nice. 

Everyone should experience the party once if they can. I heard a lady on the bus to the MK inform another lady that she should not have bought a ticket to the party. She was having a late dinner and getting out in time to watch the parade and fireworks. She proceeded to tell her they only check wristbands for rides bad trick or treating. No wonder the parades are so crowded! 

The ride lines at the Disneyland party were insane all night on 10/25. I never saw the HM or PotC posted at less than 30 minutes. We did however get a decent spot (second row) in the hub to the 8:30 cavalcade around 8:15.

The ride lines at the MK party were much better. We basically walked onto PotC (less than a two minute wait). Haunted Mansion was posted as 25 minutes, which would have been possible had we not left dinner 35 minutes into the party. Our parade spot was not as great. Despite the much longer route, we were toward the beginning in a second row spot. We arrived at 7:50 for the 8:15. I wonder if arriving at 7:45 would have gotten us a better location or at least the front row. 

Lesson.  Do not eat dinner after 5pm for an MK party or 4:15pm for a Disneyland party. The Toontown pre party starts at 6pm, so it would have been nice to catch more of that.


----------



## mom2rtk

kmedina said:


> Everyone should experience the party once if they can. I heard a lady on the bus to the MK inform another lady that she should not have bought a ticket to the party. She was having a late dinner and getting out in time to watch the parade and fireworks. She proceeded to tell her they only check wristbands for rides bad trick or treating. No wonder the parades are so crowded!



That lady was misinformed. I have been to 11 hard ticket parties in the MK, including MNSSHP. I think they do a very good job of checking wristbands. They have ropes set up into every land and you cannot proceed without showing your band. They do ask to see bands for rides, but also for character meets. They walk the street asking to see bands from people sitting on the curb for the parade. Just last year at the Christmas party we went up into the train station to watch the parade and two separate CMs came upstairs and asked to see everyone's wristbands (many thanks to the 2 cheaters sitting in chairs in front of us who jumped off and ran off at that point, leaving us 2 chairs to watch the parade from!). I have heard stories from others on the DIS that they sometimes even check wristbands at restroom doors during the parties.

I do agree that at the MK ride lines stay short, even on a sold out party night. I have not been the MHP at DLR, but from the descriptions here it seems to me that rides and trick or treating seem to be the focus of the evening for many. At the MK, the focus is more on the parade, fireworks, shows and special character meets. I'm not sure if that's because trips to WDW are typically longer, and people get their rides in during regular park hours, or because the parade is longer and a bigger deal, but that's my impression.

What an great treat for you to have gotten to do parties on both coasts. I hope you get to go again when the kids are older and you can get full value for the ticket prices.


----------



## ludari

I went to both DLR and DCA last night (10/31/13) for Halloween and I had a great time.  I arrived around 2PM didn't have a wrist band for MNSSHP and DLR closed at 6pm so I went over to DCA for a couple of more hours before that park closed at 8PM.  I saw so many great costumes and I have to admit I had reservations about going on Halloween and I only waited about 10 minutes or less to get on all the rides I wanted including all the rides in Cars Land.


----------



## figment_jii

kmedina said:


> I heard a lady on the bus to the MK inform another lady that she should not have bought a ticket to the party. She was having a late dinner and getting out in time to watch the parade and fireworks. She proceeded to tell her they only check wristbands for rides bad trick or treating. No wonder the parades are so crowded!



I agree mom2rkt...while this lady got away with it, you aren't going to find that many folks at the party without the wristband.  As much as it would be nice, short of completely emptying the park, there is really no way to ensure that every person who doesn't have a ticket leaves immediately after they finish their meal/last ride/etc.  There have been threads over on the WDW board talking about how some folks do slip away from the CM escorting them to the front of the park after dinner and sadly that's just the way some people are.  I've been there when the CMs were checking wristbands and sometimes you do see people that deliberately avoid the CM, or pretend to obey but in reality just move a little bit and then blend back into the crowd.  It happens at both DL and MK.

The focus of the parties do seem different, but they're both a lot of fun in their own ways!  MNSSHP has a much more impressive parade and the forecourt show, MHP has more trick-or-treating (almost everything is a treat trail), and the fireworks and character meet and greets seem about even at both venues (in terms of "quality" - not that they're the same).

I do think DLR's party feels more crowded, but that's also because DL is a smaller park to begin with.


----------



## WestMom2two

dnamertz said:


> Were you in the Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster line a little before 4pm on 10/21?  I was dressed as Mike Wazowski and a woman dressed as Wonder Woman pointed to me and asked her little boy "who is that?" and the boy got a huge surprised look on his face and said "Mike!".



I don't think that was us. I don't think we did any rides when we entered the park for the party.


----------



## rowan1813

Sorry I haven't been on here since we got back from our Halloween trip - its been kinda crazy and this is the first time I have had a moment to DIS.  I tried to look for everyone who was at the party but as you will read below, we were quite busy all night. 

Here we are in front of the castle. 






And in front of the Aurora and Phillip dancing bronze statue.





Our party on 10/23 was a complete success!!!!  We had great spots for the fireworks, got some candy, and had a great time. We also got stopped for pictures 34 times by other guests!!!!!!! There were quite a few ladies who stopped us saying, "My name is Aurora, can I take a picture with you?" People were asking other CMs where we would stop to take pictures (as if we were characters). Even CMs were stopping us saying that if they weren't on duty, they would have taken pictures with us. We got stopped by a lady in the HMH line who (her and her husband) were dressed as the HM bride and groom (and they looked fantastic) who told us that as a "friend" to a former parade Aurora, we looked every bit the part and Disney should hire us. 

Since I made all of our costumes (with exception of the wings and wands), I consider this the highest form of praise!!!!! 

We also got stopped to take pictures with a lot of little kids and we kept getting hugged. At first we couldn't figure it out; many people kept assuming that we were from Cinderella.  Then I figured it out; the little ones knew us from Sophia the First.  Apparently the 3 Good Fairies are big characters in the show. I'm excited Disney is bringing characters from older films into popular shows for the next generation. 

As far as the crowds went, I thought it wasn't very crowded at all. I know personal perception is everything but we to MHP last year during Gay Days weekend on Friday and thought it was incredibly crowded. This year, ROA wasn't the jam-packed mess it was last year. We waited approximately 20 min for HMH, maybe 30 min for Peter Pan (always crowded) and walked right on for SMGG and had a train all to ourselves! 

We will definitely go to a middle of the week party next year and I know that I definitely won't be making new costumes!!! I was so exhausted after all of this- 45 days to make 3 custom dresses (plus 1 mock-up to make sure my ideas worked), 3 petticoats to fluff out the skirts, 3 capes, and 3 hats. We may have a Maleficent go with us next year so I think I better get started now!


----------



## PHXscuba

rowan1813 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on here since we got back from our Halloween trip - its been kinda crazy and this is the first time I have had a moment to DIS.  I tried to look for everyone who was at the party but as you will read below, we were quite busy all night.
> 
> Here we are in front of the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in front of the Aurora and Phillip dancing bronze statue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our party on 10/23 was a complete success!!!!  We had great spots for the fireworks, got some candy, and had a great time. We also got stopped for pictures 34 times by other guests!!!!!!! There were quite a few ladies who stopped us saying, "My name is Aurora, can I take a picture with you?" People were asking other CMs where we would stop to take pictures (as if we were characters). Even CMs were stopping us saying that if they weren't on duty, they would have taken pictures with us. We got stopped by a lady in the HMH line who (her and her husband) were dressed as the HM bride and groom (and they looked fantastic) who told us that as a "friend" to a former parade Aurora, we looked every bit the part and Disney should hire us.
> 
> Since I made all of our costumes (with exception of the wings and wands), I consider this the highest form of praise!!!!!
> 
> We also got stopped to take pictures with a lot of little kids and we kept getting hugged. At first we couldn't figure it out; many people kept assuming that we were from Cinderella.  Then I figured it out; the little ones knew us from Sophia the First.  Apparently the 3 Good Fairies are big characters in the show. I'm excited Disney is bringing characters from older films into popular shows for the next generation.
> 
> As far as the crowds went, I thought it wasn't very crowded at all. I know personal perception is everything but we to MHP last year during Gay Days weekend on Friday and thought it was incredibly crowded. This year, ROA wasn't the jam-packed mess it was last year. We waited approximately 20 min for HMH, maybe 30 min for Peter Pan (always crowded) and walked right on for SMGG and had a train all to ourselves!
> 
> We will definitely go to a middle of the week party next year and I know that I definitely won't be making new costumes!!! I was so exhausted after all of this- 45 days to make 3 custom dresses (plus 1 mock-up to make sure my ideas worked), 3 petticoats to fluff out the skirts, 3 capes, and 3 hats. We may have a Maleficent go with us next year so I think I better get started now!



Amazing costumes! What beautiful work! I'm so glad you had a such a positive reaction, especially from the kids.

PHXscuba


----------



## mom2rtk

Rowan1813, your costumes are awesome!


----------



## tksbaskets

rowan1813 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on here since we got back from our Halloween trip - its been kinda crazy and this is the first time I have had a moment to DIS.  I tried to look for everyone who was at the party but as you will read below, we were quite busy all night.
> 
> Here we are in front of the castle.



Love your costumes!  So great and well made.  Did you make them? WOW 

Thanks for sharing.

TK


----------



## DLmama

rowan1813 said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been on here since we got back from our Halloween trip - its been kinda crazy and this is the first time I have had a moment to DIS.  I tried to look for everyone who was at the party but as you will read below, we were quite busy all night.
> 
> Here we are in front of the castle.
> 
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/r...Disneyland 2013/DSCN2236_zps74f514b5.jpg.html
> 
> And in front of the Aurora and Phillip dancing bronze statue.
> 
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/r...Disneyland 2013/DSCN2241_zps429bc6f3.jpg.html



Wow!  Your costumes are INCREDIBLE!   Great job!


----------



## vladimir p

rowan1813 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on here since we got back from our Halloween trip - its been kinda crazy and this is the first time I have had a moment to DIS.  I tried to look for everyone who was at the party but as you will read below, we were quite busy all night.


AHH me and my friend saw you a couple of times, once on alice and later i think at the snow white ride?? you looked awesome.
i remember one of you keep trying to fix something on merriweather's dress on the alice line. didn't knew you were from the boards or would have said hi.


----------



## Corpsebride

What is the trick to uploading pictures? I just uploaded my Halloween pics to Flickr......

Here is a video we made on Halloween .... enjoy! 

http://www.magisto.com/video/bkATJVkAEDozBx5pYw


----------



## rowan1813

Wow!!! Thanks for all of the compliments everyone! 

Oh *Vladimir P* I wish I could have met you! I always hope to meet a fellow DISer whenever I am at DLR. Yeah, poor Merriweather's dress was just a tad bit too long and I was trying to pin it up real quick so she wouldn't keep stepping on it. Unfortunately the tulle petticoat wasn't stiff enough to hold it up they way I had anticipated so I'm probably going to make another layer to poof it out more and I might have to re-hem it on top of that.  

*Mom2rtk* - I have to specially thank you so much for the compliment! I have a slight confession to make: you have been my inspiration on this project. I have been a lurker on your threads and have loved the dresses that you have made for Katie and just how accurate they are. I tried to make them to the quality of something that you would make for Katie or your Etsy site. 

*Corpsebride* - Loved your video! You guys looked so cute together! I can't help you on the Flickr setup as I use Photobucket but I think if you searched on here, you might find a thread to help. I found one for Photobucket that was really easy so hopefully there is one for Flickr.


----------



## perlster

Corpsebride said:


> What is the trick to uploading pictures? I just uploaded my Halloween pics to Flickr......



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49273605&highlight=post+photo+flickr#post49273605


----------



## mom2rtk

rowan1813 said:


> *Mom2rtk* - I have to specially thank you so much for the compliment! I have a slight confession to make: you have been my inspiration on this project. I have been a lurker on your threads and have loved the dresses that you have made for Katie and just how accurate they are. I tried to make them to the quality of something that you would make for Katie or your Etsy site.



Awww....... what a sweetie. Thank you so much! I think you did a an awesome job!


----------



## Corpsebride

[URL="[IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/204kns.jpg[/IMG]"]
	


[/URL]





 Here are our pics from Halloween night. We had so much fun!!  
And thank you Perlster for your help with uploading the pics!  @Rowan1813 glad you liked the video. 
So, the pile of candy you see in the pic. it is deceptively small looking. It weighed in at 18 lbs. Haa Haaa!!


----------



## rosanab1031

rowan1813 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on here since we got back from our Halloween trip - its been kinda crazy and this is the first time I have had a moment to DIS.  I tried to look for everyone who was at the party but as you will read below, we were quite busy all night.
> 
> Here we are in front of the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in front of the Aurora and Phillip dancing bronze statue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our party on 10/23 was a complete success!!!!  We had great spots for the fireworks, got some candy, and had a great time. We also got stopped for pictures 34 times by other guests!!!!!!! There were quite a few ladies who stopped us saying, "My name is Aurora, can I take a picture with you?" People were asking other CMs where we would stop to take pictures (as if we were characters). Even CMs were stopping us saying that if they weren't on duty, they would have taken pictures with us. We got stopped by a lady in the HMH line who (her and her husband) were dressed as the HM bride and groom (and they looked fantastic) who told us that as a "friend" to a former parade Aurora, we looked every bit the part and Disney should hire us.
> 
> Since I made all of our costumes (with exception of the wings and wands), I consider this the highest form of praise!!!!!
> 
> We also got stopped to take pictures with a lot of little kids and we kept getting hugged. At first we couldn't figure it out; many people kept assuming that we were from Cinderella.  Then I figured it out; the little ones knew us from Sophia the First.  Apparently the 3 Good Fairies are big characters in the show. I'm excited Disney is bringing characters from older films into popular shows for the next generation.
> 
> As far as the crowds went, I thought it wasn't very crowded at all. I know personal perception is everything but we to MHP last year during Gay Days weekend on Friday and thought it was incredibly crowded. This year, ROA wasn't the jam-packed mess it was last year. We waited approximately 20 min for HMH, maybe 30 min for Peter Pan (always crowded) and walked right on for SMGG and had a train all to ourselves!
> 
> We will definitely go to a middle of the week party next year and I know that I definitely won't be making new costumes!!! I was so exhausted after all of this- 45 days to make 3 custom dresses (plus 1 mock-up to make sure my ideas worked), 3 petticoats to fluff out the skirts, 3 capes, and 3 hats. We may have a Maleficent go with us next year so I think I better get started now!



SUCH GREAT COSTUMES!!! I love them!


----------



## kmedina

mom2rtk said:


> That lady was misinformed. I have been to 11 hard ticket parties in the MK, including MNSSHP. I think they do a very good job of checking wristbands. They have ropes set up into every land and you cannot proceed without showing your band. They do ask to see bands for rides, but also for character meets. They walk the street asking to see bands from people sitting on the curb for the parade. Just last year at the Christmas party we went up into the train station to watch the parade and two separate CMs came upstairs and asked to see everyone's wristbands (many thanks to the 2 cheaters sitting in chairs in front of us who jumped off and ran off at that point, leaving us 2 chairs to watch the parade from!). I have heard stories from others on the DIS that they sometimes even check wristbands at restroom doors during the parties.  I do agree that at the MK ride lines stay short, even on a sold out party night. I have not been the MHP at DLR, but from the descriptions here it seems to me that rides and trick or treating seem to be the focus of the evening for many. At the MK, the focus is more on the parade, fireworks, shows and special character meets. I'm not sure if that's because trips to WDW are typically longer, and people get their rides in during regular park hours, or because the parade is longer and a bigger deal, but that's my impression.  What an great treat for you to have gotten to do parties on both coasts. I hope you get to go again when the kids are older and you can get full value for the ticket prices.



I hope she got caught that night. I was tempted to say something, but I decided to leave it to the cast members. We arrived at the park a little before 6pm, and she bragged about her plans. Maybe, someone who paid for their tickets turned her in, lol. Even the lady she was talking to did not seem receptive to her idea of cheating the system.  

 Glad the cheaters held that spot for you. We usually do not watch parades, so we rode rides during the first parade when we attended MVMCP and left before the second one. For the Halloween parties, I insisted we watch the parade/cavalcade. Our WDW trips are always longer than our Dl trips, but they are also less frequent. My kids will ride the same thing over and over again if we let them. We rode Mater four times in three days last week.  We hit the MK carousel three times, but the one at Dl was down. 



figment_jii said:


> I agree mom2rkt...while this lady got away with it, you aren't going to find that many folks at the party without the wristband.  As much as it would be nice, short of completely emptying the park, there is really no way to ensure that every person who doesn't have a ticket leaves immediately after they finish their meal/last ride/etc.  There have been threads over on the WDW board talking about how some folks do slip away from the CM escorting them to the front of the park after dinner and sadly that's just the way some people are.  I've been there when the CMs were checking wristbands and sometimes you do see people that deliberately avoid the CM, or pretend to obey but in reality just move a little bit and then blend back into the crowd.  It happens at both DL and MK.  The focus of the parties do seem different, but they're both a lot of fun in their own ways!  MNSSHP has a much more impressive parade and the forecourt show, MHP has more trick-or-treating (almost everything is a treat trail), and the fireworks and character meet and greets seem about even at both venues (in terms of "quality" - not that they're the same).  I do think DLR's party feels more crowded, but that's also because DL is a smaller park to begin with.



   I hope she did not get away with it that night even if she had in the past. The likelihood she did is good though. We only had two cast members check for our bands at MK. It is possible others checked without asking us, but we had far more people check at Dl. No one checked our bands at the parade/cavalcade or for the fireworks at either location. We had our bands checked to go on PotC and once again to enter a new land. I did have to show the actual ticket for the SotMK cards.  

 Disneyland does have less square footage, but it has more attractions (less wasted space) than MK. I think they probably just sell more tickets than MK, but I could be wrong.   It's funny you mention the parade being better at MK. While I agree, my DH insists the one at Disneyland was better. To each his own. I liked the fireworks show better at MK, but agree that the one at Disneyland did not seem to be of lesser quality.


----------



## figment_jii

*Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013*
Haunted Mansion Holiday is one of those attractions that has grown on me over the years.  I'm not a big Nightmare Before Christmas fan, so I was originally disappointed that they added the overlay to the Haunted Mansion.  While, I'm still not a big fan of the movie, I've come to like the overlay more and more.  I'll admit that my favorite parts are always the Gingerbread House and seeing how many Zeros I can find.    Many elements remain the same from year to year, while others change (often in very subtle ways).  

From now until Christmas (okay, it also depends on how fast I manage to get my photos processed!), I'll be posting my pictures of the Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013 Edition!

*Outside* - it was kind of gloomy one of the days I was there (okay, it drizzled and downpoured at different times), which lent itself to the atmosphere!





























Some things looked creepier at night, while others things were very festive with their lights.





















This year, the Parks Blog announced that there would be groups of 13 in each of the rooms of the attraction.  I tried, but I couldn't figure them all out!  Has anyone seen a list of groups of 13?  This is what I _think_ may have been some groups of 13...
Pet Cemetery - 13 bows
Foyer - 13 skulls decorations
Stretching Room - ???
Hallway - ???
Loading Zone Hallway - 13 candelabras
Ride Start - 13 presents (Shock is sitting on some, plus the ones on the other side of the car)
Endless Hallway - ???
Hallway - ???
Madame Leota - 13 cards (not new), 13 candles on her table
Ballroom - ???
Attic - ???
Graveyard - 13 snowflakes
Ride End - ???
Escalator Up - Sally is sitting on 13 presents
Others?


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> This year, the Parks Blog announced that there would be groups of 13 in each of the rooms of the attraction.  I tried, but I couldn't figure them all out!  Has anyone seen a list of groups of 13?  This is what I _think_ may have been some groups of 13...
> Pet Cemetery - 13 bows
> Foyer - 13 skulls decorations
> Stretching Room - ???
> Hallway - ???
> Loading Zone Hallway - 13 candelabras
> Ride Start - 13 presents (Shock is sitting on some, plus the ones on the other side of the car)
> Endless Hallway - ???
> Hallway - ???
> Madame Leota - 13 cards (not new), 13 candles on her table
> Ballroom - ???
> Attic - ???
> Graveyard - 13 snowflakes
> Ride End - ???
> Escalator Up - Sally is sitting on 13 presents
> Others?



Great list!  I was wondering if anyone had started one.  I think Zero has 13 bones and I think there were 13 jack-o-lanterns in the ballroom.


----------



## pharmama

The bones for sure and I believe you are correct on the jack O lanterns in the ballroom. 

My DD said there were 13 things on Oogie boogie's spinning wheel at the end but I didn't get a chance to verify her counting.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## figment_jii

pudinhd said:


> Great list!  I was wondering if anyone had started one.  I think Zero has 13 bones and I think there were 13 jack-o-lanterns in the ballroom.



In his bowl?  I couldn't tell, but I did try to count the bones in the swags, but there were more than 13 (I think).



pharmama said:


> My DD said there were 13 things on Oogie boogie's spinning wheel at the end but I didn't get a chance to verify her counting.



I looked at my photo and the wheel does have 13!


----------



## Sherry E

> ...From now until Christmas (okay, it also depends on how fast I manage to get my photos processed!), I'll be posting my pictures of the Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013 Edition!...



*figment_jii --*

Do you have a Trip Report thread in the DL TR section of the board?  You should start one if you don't -- I'd bet you get a lot of followers!

Also, remember that Haunted Mansion Holiday is celebrated in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread too!  That's the thread where I have all of the links to various blogs, press releases, etc., regarding HMH!


----------



## siburdue

Sherry E said:


> *Sheri -*
> 
> Thank you!  It took me a bit of time to do that picture so I'm glad someone noticed it!
> 
> Yes -- anyone who has Photobucket can do those effects.  Here is what you need to know:
> 
> 1.  Look in the Stickers section of the Edit page on Photobucket.  Pull up a photo to edit, then when you get to the edit page you will see a Stickers option.  That is where the Halloween effects are;
> 
> 2.  Do it fast!  Those Halloween Stickers are only supposed to be there through October...which ends in 2 days.  Don't wait!  Get over there ASAP!;
> 
> 3.  In order to get the effect of candy corn 'raining' down in my photo, I put each piece of candy corn there and turned it around myself, one by one.  In other words, there was not one universal border I slapped on the photo to make it look like that.  Every candy corn, every tombstone, every ghost, the spider and spider web, the bats, the falling witches' hats, the pumpkin, etc.  - I put each piece in the photo one by one, and I positioned them 'just so.'  I flipped things upside down, I made them teeny or larger, I did all of that.  I also put the skull and crossbones on the middle tombstone after I placed the tombstones in the grass; and
> 
> 4.  Start with a photo that has space in it to 'play' with, either on the ground or in the sky, like I did.
> 
> 
> I hope that helps!  Be sure to come back and show me the finished product!



OK, so I played with a photo of one of the goats at the Ranch. Not too bad for a first try. Thanks for the detailed instructions - it wasn't nearly as difficult as I thought it might be.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Do you have a Trip Report thread in the DL TR section of the board?  You should start one if you don't -- I'd bet you get a lot of followers!



I never really thought about doing a trip report!    I'll keep that in mind for my upcoming holiday trip!


----------



## Sherry E

siburdue said:


> OK, so I played with a photo of one of the goats at the Ranch. Not too bad for a first try. Thanks for the detailed instructions - it wasn't nearly as difficult as I thought it might be.



*Sheri --*

You did a great job!  You had a big space to use to work in the spider and spider web, which I love, and the hat on the goat is adorable!  Thank you for coming back to show me the finished product, as I wasn't sure if you would get to play around with the stickers before Photobucket yanked them down.  I'm glad the instructions helped.

What annoys me is that I have been regularly visiting Photobucket to either upload or search for photos since July, and yet I didn't spot the ad for the Halloween stickers until October was almost over.  I do not normally edit my photos, for the most part.  Or, I should say, 75% of them I don't edit or apply any kind of effect to.  If I had gone into the Edit section earlier in October I would have learned about the Halloween stickers a lot sooner, I guess.

I didn't get to experiment with as many Halloween photos as I would have liked to -- and I'm always kind of thinking ahead about fun photo projects like cards, calendars, collages, etc., so I like things like seasonal borders and stickers.  But, the good news is that there will most likely be some fun holiday/Christmas stickers coming up.  A couple of years ago Photobucket had some great holiday borders that came and went in about 2 weeks in December (that was when they had a different photo editing platform, though - Foto Flexer).  Last year there was nothing for the holidays.  So I think the Halloween stickers are a good sign that there will be some new holiday stickers this year as well.

Early last year Photobucket even had a great Disney Parks section for borders and effects (with yet another photo editing platform -- Pixlr), but it was only up for about one week.  I had to work fast in that one week, slapping on pixie dust and random mouse ears left and right!


----------



## Kilala

I love all of the photos. I'm sorry it's taking me a little bit to get my photos up from the 18th and the 30th. I didn't dress up for Halloween this year. There was a good hour of trick or treaters at my house. Then it was every 15 minumnets then aorund 9:15pm I called it a night. It was the first time in a long time since it was that slow. We had alot of candy left over. I took a little bit of what I liked. I have been sick since Sunday. I had to call into work sick today. I should have my pictures up by this weekend. Alot with photos of mine and my mom's little black kitten Lillie.


----------



## Sherry E

Kilala said:


> I love all of the photos. I'm sorry it's taking me a little bit to get my photos up from the 18th and the 30th. I didn't dress up for Halloween this year. There was a good hour of trick or treaters at my house. Then it was every 15 minumnets then aorund 9:15pm I called it a night. It was the first time in a long time since it was that slow. We had alot of candy left over. I took a little bit of what I liked. I have been sick since Sunday. I had to call into work sick today. I should have my pictures up by this weekend. Alot with photos of mine and my mom's little black kitten Lillie.



*Kilala --*

I hope you feel better soon!

My building doesn't get trick-or-treaters, but I usually see/hear a lot of them scampering around in the neighborhood on Halloween night.  They tend to just hit the duplexes or apartments that don't have any kinds of gates or barriers preventing them from getting to the front doors.  However, this year I didn't really see or hear any of them.  I wonder why?  Next year Halloween is on a Friday, so I would imagine that would be a big candy collecting and party night.

No worries.  No rush on the photos!  It's not a problem to let this thread get quiet for a while, if that is the natural course of things.  It's not going anywhere for the time being.  We'll still be here!  I need time to assemble a good amount of info (like what I have on page 1 of the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread) to start another thread with (this one will close at page 250), and that will take a while.


----------



## tinkrbell1437

A friend and I went to the Halloween Party at Disneyland on October 25 and we saw a girl dressed as Rapunzel -- she was AMAZING!  Not only was her costume top notch, but her personality and mannerisms were just great.  I wanted to take a picture of her but she thought I wanted a picture WITH her and she said she was warned not to take any photos with guests.  We were in line for the Matterhorn, so it wasn't a great environment for a picture anyhow.

I came on the boards hoping to find that someone had gotten a picture of her (Or maybe she is on the boards!) because my friend and I were so totally blown away by her.

So, if anyone has a picture of an 18 year old or so girl dressed in an amazing Rapunzel costume (Her hair was one of the best versions of the festival braid with flowers that I had seen and she had her Flynn Rider with her as well) and would be so kind as to share, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Vala

Did anyone else get the apparently new Magic Shot with Zero?

I was in line to do my traditional pumpkin shot (the side with the train station as backgound) and was wondering why on earth the line was moving so slow.

When it was my turn the photographer started asking me what I'd do when I meet a dog and stuff like that and had me do different poses. Then he told me when I'd look at my pictures I'd have a surprise visitor maybe. We never got around to checking when we were in the parks. Now when working on my Photopass photos I discovered that I am actually petting Zero! Which of course caused a slightly freaked out boyfriend cause he's really begun to be attached to NBC.

I didn't see this advertised anywhere, so now I am curious if I was just half asleep when writing down details and that was why I missed it.


----------



## Chasingmarcus

We did!  It is the reason I had to purchase the CD!


----------



## dnamertz

Vala said:


> Did anyone else get the apparently new Magic Shot with Zero?
> 
> I was in line to do my traditional pumpkin shot (the side with the train station as backgound) and was wondering why on earth the line was moving so slow.
> 
> When it was my turn the photographer started asking me what I'd do when I meet a dog and stuff like that and had me do different poses. Then he told me when I'd look at my pictures I'd have a surprise visitor maybe. We never got around to checking when we were in the parks. Now when working on my Photopass photos I discovered that I am actually petting Zero! Which of course caused a slightly freaked out boyfriend cause he's really begun to be attached to NBC.
> 
> I didn't see this advertised anywhere, so now I am curious if I was just half asleep when writing down details and that was why I missed it.



Oh man, I am so bummed the photographer never mentioned this to us.  My 6 year old DD is obsessed with dogs (she bought a baby Lady stuffed dog on our 1st day and carried it around most of our six day trip) and she really came to love Zero by the end of the trip, even though she's only seen part of Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Vala

dnamertz said:


> Oh man, I am so bummed the photographer never mentioned this to us.  My 6 year old DD is obsessed with dogs (she bought a baby Lady stuffed dog on our 1st day and carried it around most of our six day trip) and she really came to love Zero by the end of the trip, even though she's only seen part of Nightmare Before Christmas.



That was one of my reasons for asking - I didn't see anyone mention it and the photographer didn't say anything about it either. In fact a friend of mine went about 10 days before me, had his picture taken with his girlfriend too and they didn't get the shot.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> That was one of my reasons for asking - I didn't see anyone mention it and the photographer didn't say anything about it either. In fact a friend of mine went about 10 days before me, had his picture taken with his girlfriend too and they didn't get the shot.



This is basically what happened several years back with the "Stitch-popping-up-out-of-the-Christmas-present" magic shot offered during the holiday season.  I first became aware of this enhancement/effect back in 2008 -- but only because my friend and I were chatting with a photographer who, after a while, specifically indicated that we should go over to a different photographer and ask him for the "special shot with the present."  I watched other people getting their photos taken in that same location, and I saw no one else "looking shocked or surprised at the present" they were holding (which would have been a sure sign they were getting the Stitch photo).  In fact, I don't even think I saw anyone else holding a present.

The photographers were definitely not readily offering up the Stitch picture to people who were posing for photos, as they would with Tinker-Bell-in-the-hand or whatever the usual magic shots would be.  It was almost as if you had to secretly know about it and ask for it to get it.  

After 2008, the DCA Christmas tree that served as the backdrop for the Stitch/present photo was relocated to the Paradise Pier section of that park.  The Stitch/present photo disappeared from the menu of magic shots.  It was completely gone in 2009.  I can't recall if Stitch and the present had returned by 2010, but by 2011 they were definitely back.

I wonder why certain magic shots are not more widely suggested and talked about by the photographers.  Some are suggested often, and others are kept under wraps to an extent (as it seems was the case with this year's Zero picture)?


----------



## Vala

I'm pretty sure I got that Stitch shot in 2010, but let me check my discs.

I noticed a general decline in Magic Shots this time anyway. In 2011 I was offered the Tink shot pretty much everywhere. This year I was only offered it in one place, funny enough a place where I didn't get it in 2011 - the waterfall in DCA.

Then I pretty much stunned by friends when suddenly detouring from our route to Buzz Lightyear after I spotted a Photopass guy with lightsabers - I didn't see anyone doing the Darth Vader Magic Shot in a few years. Even the girl in the store commented how lucky we were to find someone.


----------



## figment_jii

I know everyone is excited about the Holiday season starting...but it's only eleven and a half months until Halloween!  

*Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013*
Continuing with Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013...the pet cemetery.  Each year the tombstones for the various pets get a little holiday touches.  This year, like past years, they've adorned with striped ribbons.

_Miss Kitty_





_The Bunny_





_Freddie, the Bat_





_Old Flybait_





_Rosie_, the piggy





_Fifi_





_Buddy_





_The Eagle_ (or maybe a hawk?)





_Squirrel_





_Lilac_





A ribbon between the two trees...





A planter where the Oogie Boogie topiary was last year...





I've finally finished pulling together my photos from inside the ride, so those will be posted next!


----------



## rosanab1031

figment_jii said:


> I know everyone is excited about the Holiday season starting...but it's only eleven and a half months until Halloween!    Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013 Continuing with Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013...the pet cemetery.  Each year the tombstones for the various pets get a little holiday touches.  This year, like past years, they've adorned with striped ribbons.  Miss Kitty  The Bunny  Freddie, the Bat  Old Flybait  Rosie, the piggy  Fifi  Buddy  The Eagle (or maybe a hawk?)  Squirrel  Lilac  A ribbon between the two trees...  A planter where the Oogie Boogie topiary was last year...  I've finally finished pulling together my photos from inside the ride, so those will be posted next!



Haha! Let the countdown begin!


----------



## tksbaskets

I loved the pictures today *figment_jii*!


----------



## Kilala

Sorry for the delay in getting these photos up. These were taken on the 18th. I will try to get the photos up from the 30th today. My friend Valerie was dresed up as young Grizabella from the musical Cats and I was dressed up as Demeter from Cats. Sorry that some of the photos were out of focus. I was working with a newer camera.



I'm on the left



My friend Valerie

































The candy I collected. We took at least 25 pounds of candy.



That is my cat Naruto behind the candy. Do you guys mind if I post Thanksgiving day photos here? I will be making most of the meal. 
The rest of the photos can be found here. http://s499.photobucket.com/user/Na...r costume 2013/MHP Oct18th 2013?sort=2&page=1


----------



## figment_jii

*Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013*
Continuing now, inside the mansion...

_'Twas a long time ago
Longer now than it seems
In a place that perhaps you've seen in your dreams.
For the story that you are about to be told
Began with the holiday worlds of old.
I know you're curious to see what's inside.
It's what happens when two holidays collide.






Welcome, my friends, to our Christmas Delight. 
Come witness a ghoulishly glorious sight.






It's time for our holiday tale to begin
There's no turning back now
Please, come all the way in.


















Our holiday tale, is a tale that's quite charming
But during this season, it's sometimes alarming.
So relax and reflect, feel free to take pause
While we tell you the tale about dear Sandy Claws.










'Twas the nightmare before Christmas and all through the house
Not a creature was peaceful, not even a mouse.
The stockings, all hung by the chimney with care,
When opened that morning would cause such a scare!
The children nestled all snug in their beds,
Would have nightmares of monsters and skeleton heads.








_


----------



## siburdue

Vala said:


> Did anyone else get the apparently new Magic Shot with Zero?
> 
> I was in line to do my traditional pumpkin shot (the side with the train station as backgound) and was wondering why on earth the line was moving so slow.
> 
> When it was my turn the photographer started asking me what I'd do when I meet a dog and stuff like that and had me do different poses. Then he told me when I'd look at my pictures I'd have a surprise visitor maybe. We never got around to checking when we were in the parks. Now when working on my Photopass photos I discovered that I am actually petting Zero! Which of course caused a slightly freaked out boyfriend cause he's really begun to be attached to NBC.
> 
> I didn't see this advertised anywhere, so now I am curious if I was just half asleep when writing down details and that was why I missed it.



I, too, am bummed that I did not hear about this magic shot. Had I known, I would have asked for it. We had previously been told that the photographers with tri-pods can't do magic shots, so to look for the ones without the tri-pod for the extra 'magic'. We had our photo taken several times with the pumpkin, day and night, and on both sides, and not one of the photographers mentioned this. We even stopped there twice when the was only about 2 people in line. 

We did have several magic shots, though, at both Disneyland and DCA, which we were happy to have. One photographer at DCA took us all around Carthey Circle and took shots in about 6 different places, too, which was awesome. 

Finally got my photopass CDs today (3 CDs), can you say lots and lots of photos?   



figment_jii said:


> *Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013*
> Continuing now, inside the mansion...
> 
> _'Twas a long time ago
> Longer now than it seems
> In a place that perhaps you've seen in your dreams.
> For the story that you are about to be told
> Began with the holiday worlds of old.
> I know you're curious to see what's inside.
> It's what happens when two holidays collide.
> _


_

I sure do enjoy your photos figment jii - thanks so much for posting!



Kilala said:



			Sorry for the delay in getting these photos up. These were taken on the 18th. I will try to get the photos up from the 30th today. My friend Valerie was dresed up as young Grizabella from the musical Cats and I was dressed up as Demeter from Cats. Sorry that some of the photos were out of focus. I was working with a newer camera.
		
Click to expand...


I enjoyed all of your photos Kilala. You gals sure do amazing make-up, are you professionals?_


----------



## friedchicken

Vala said:


> I'm pretty sure I got that Stitch shot in 2010, but let me check my discs.
> 
> I noticed a general decline in Magic Shots this time anyway. In 2011 I was offered the Tink shot pretty much everywhere. This year I was only offered it in one place, funny enough a place where I didn't get it in 2011 - the waterfall in DCA.
> 
> Then I pretty much stunned by friends when suddenly detouring from our route to Buzz Lightyear after I spotted a Photopass guy with lightsabers - I didn't see anyone doing the Darth Vader Magic Shot in a few years. Even the girl in the store commented how lucky we were to find someone.



I found out about the Zero magic pose after it ended.  But, I was able to do the Darth Vader one, Mike (Monster's Inc), Tink, Mickey balloons, and Stitch this trip. I was also hoping to do the Princess and the Frog one too (kissing the frog), but I heard that one ended too.


----------



## Kilala

[QUOTE



I enjoyed all of your photos Kilala. You gals sure do amazing make-up, are you professionals?[/QUOTE]

Thank you for the compliment. No I'm not a professional. I got good from alot of practice.


----------



## tksbaskets

I liked your pictures figment_jii!  Nice touch putting the intro before them.  You've made me even more excited for our upcoming trip to DL.


----------



## Vala

My Photopass CDs are here. This is the Zero magic shot:





I'll ask my friend if she's okay with me posting the second one she's in too. That's a little more close up. But with that you get the idea.


----------



## Kilala

I love the photos Figment


----------



## figment_jii

*Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013*

_Now hurry along
As they say, "Look alive."
This is one holiday you will want to survive._



























_Jack Skellington came here from Halloween Town,
You'll notice his handiwork scattered around.
This year he's decided to play "Sandy Claws,"
But when Halloween creates Christmas you might see some flaws._


















_And now a dark carriage will take you away,
Sit back, rest in peace in you black Christmas sleigh.
Your sleigh will accommodate one or two or more
We're hope you're prepared for what Jack has in store._






(Side note: if you have the chance, be sure to watch Zero as he flies through the portraits.  He doesn't do it every time they change, so you have to be patient.  He starts off in the Christmas sled portrait (first one you see when you enter the hallway) and the moves through the painting in order (ending with Sally).  It's pretty cute.)


----------



## rosanab1031

figment_jii said:


> *Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013*
> 
> _Now hurry along
> As they say, "Look alive."
> This is one holiday you will want to survive._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Jack Skellington came here from Halloween Town,
> You'll notice his handiwork scattered around.
> This year he's decided to play "Sandy Claws,"
> But when Halloween creates Christmas you might see some flaws._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And now a dark carriage will take you away,
> Sit back, rest in peace in you black Christmas sleigh.
> Your sleigh will accommodate one or two or more
> We're hope you're prepared for what Jack has in store._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Side note: if you have the chance, be sure to watch Zero as he flies through the portraits.  He doesn't do it every time they change, so you have to be patient.  He starts off in the Christmas sled portrait (first one you see when you enter the hallway) and the moves through the painting in order (ending with Sally).  It's pretty cute.)



I just caught the Zero flight yesterday! It was adorable! I really enjoyed the changes they made this year  I am already looking forward to Halloween next year! Haha! Might be buying tickets for 2 nights just in case the fireworks get cancelled again. I will be going with my sister next year so we are trying to think of coordinating Disney costumes. Maybe Elsa and Anna


----------



## figment_jii

*Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013*

_Don't pull on the bar; it will float down with ease
And remember, no flash photography please.
More rapid than vultures, the Mansion was change,
All was soon covered, adorned and deranged._





_And what to your wondering eyes disappears,
It's Jack's little friend Zero - the Ghost Dog Reindeer!_





_Nothing here was forgotten, it all looks so pleasant,
A coffin, Jack says, makes a fine Christmas present._





_A man-eating plant makes a wonderful wreath
As long as you don't get caught in its teeth._





_Jack's holiday vision was unlike no other,
So ring our the bells, there's more cheer to uncover!_





_On the Thirteenth day of Christmas, My Ghoul love gave to me: 
13 Rings of Power, Embracing Strenght that never ends.
12 Signs of the Zodiac, that Rule the Future and Trancend.
11 Candles Floating, their Scent of Mystery in the Air.
10 Telling Tea Leaves, that Swirled with Secrets yet to Share.
On the Ninth day of Christmas, My Ghoul love gave to me: 
9 Magic Crystals, that Sparkled with a force that is Pure.
8 Balls of Knowledge, that answer with a truth that is Sure.
7 Pearls of Wisdom, to keep my Love Bewitched to me.
6 Mystic Mirrors, Reflecting futures yet to be.
On the Fifth day of Christmas, My Ghoul love gave to me: 
5 Lucky Charms, to Understand the Right from Wrong.
4 Wheels of Fortune, To Spin their Rich and Golden Song.
3 Life Lines, Extending help to those in need.
2 Passion Potions, That Love and Romance may Succeed.
On the First day of Christmas, My Ghoul love gave to me: 
A Star! a Brilliant Star for MY Fortune Card Tree!!!_


----------



## vladimir p

some pictures of me haha!!!!


----------



## figment_jii

*Haunted Mansion Holiday, 2013*

_With some treats and some games, you can make a scene merry,
Why, even a gingerbread house could be scary._




(Can you find the Hidden Mickey?)





_All at once, happy haunts did materialize,
Like a nightmarish painting by Currier & Ives._









_A bag full of toys Jack had slung on his back,
They were strange and bizarre - and on the attack!_


----------



## rosanab1031

Already planning costumes for next year! Now just gotta find someone to make them  I'm excited!


----------



## Kilala

I'm working on costumes for this year. I'm also working on losing weight before MHP. I will have pictures up from October 30th sometime today. I'm so behind on putting pictures up.


----------



## Sherry E

*Kilala --*

No rush on the photos.  

In fact, I have been purposely trying to keep this thread quiet and inactive for a while (as *figment_jii* knows), until I have a new thread ready to go or at least until we have some concrete, major info about the new season to discuss.  Believe me, I would have bumped this thread a long time ago but I have been trying to work on info to go into a new, better thread.   I was also reluctant to bump the thread because people could get confused and think there was new info on the 2014 season.  

Technically, we don't have to end this thread until it hits page 250 but I wanted to start a new thread with a better set-up (that will be more useful for readers as Halloween Time grows more popular) on page 1 -- like the layout of page 1 of the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, with info broken up into categories.

I was in the midst of compiling info for my new Halloween thread (along with a new re-working of the info in the Christmas thread, and also along with another DIS-related thing I'm working on) and my ancient PC began to take an even bigger nosedive, acting all kinds of crazy and doing weird things, locking up after I typed two words, etc.  It was making it very hard for me to get anything done efficiently or easily, so everything got delayed.  I was about to have a nervous breakdown over this PC.

Anyway, thankfully, a new computer is headed my way this week and when I get it set up and everything is loaded on it, hopefully that will make my work much easier and much faster to get through!  

So hang in there!  A newer, shinier, better Halloween Superthread is coming soon!  If this thread gets quiet, never fear.  That's probably the intention!  It's not that it has been forgotten.  It's just that I'm in my "mad scientist mode," busily working on ways to improve and enhance my Superthread!


----------



## Soarin2day

I didn't really read thru much of this thread aside from the first page, but I have a few questions.

We will be at DLR Oct 9-12 or 13. It will be our honeymoon and didn't even realize it was Halloween time or Columbus Day weekend! Just how crowded can we expect it? I'm not worried about the crowds, just want to know what to expect. And are last years hours likely to be what the hours will be like this year?

Thanks!


----------



## aidensmom31

We are going for our first Halloween trip Oct 16-22!!!  Cant wait to learn all I need to know through this thread


----------



## KCmike

Hey Sherry E!!!!

Theres an outside chance that my wife and I will be in Monterey this October and we would love to be able to see the Halloween party added to our itinerary.  So I'm on board for this Superthread!!  We haven't been to Disneyland since 2007 for Halloween and it was our very first time to DL and they didn't have any parties then.  I need to go to the first page of this superthread to see all the vital information for hours/prices/fun activities.  

Our dream itinerary would be to visit on a sat/sun at the beginning to see the party and then at the end of the week when we come back down from NorCal we might do another day.  If you buy two day tickets how long before you need to use them?  14 days?  Any other suggestions for Halloween?


----------



## lucysmom

Hi Sherry,
My girl scouts have been selling cookies for forever to be able to go to DLR. We will be going the first weekend in October. I am looking forward go sharing this thread with them. Thank you for all this hard work.


----------



## Sherry E

*Hi, all! 

And a special hello to my Christmas Superthread peeps who made their way over here, such as KCmike, lucysmom and aidensmom31!*

I just wanted to pop in and remind you that a new and improved Halloween Superthread is coming very, very soon.  I have not abandoned it -- this thread and the Christmas Superthread are like my children, and I wouldn't abandon my children (after spending so many years raising and nurturing them!!)!!  

I had already been thinking that I was going to start the new Halloween thread in (approximately) a week or two, one way or another, but when I saw *DenaRox's* great October check-in thread I thought I'd better let everyone know that we are still in business here as a one-stop shop for discussion on all things Halloween Time at DLR, including breaking news, etc.!

I am past the technical/PC issues now, so I am plowing full steam ahead in assembling the info I have planned for page 1 of the new, bigger/better Halloween Time Superthread.  The Christmas Superthread is a much larger undertaking and more extensive, so I have been trying to get _some_ of it done before moving over to _this_ thread -- which will not be quite _as_ involved and extensive.  I will have a page 1 layout similar (though not exact) to the Christmas Superthread in the new Halloween Time Superthread, with different categories for the posts.

I know that *Kilala* and *figment_jii* have photos to share (as we wait for 2014 Halloween Time information to come in).  I was afraid that if they posted now their photos would get buried at the end of this thread right before we move to the new one, but it's up to them -- if Kilala and figment_jii want to post photos now, please feel free!  If you want to wait for the new thread, that's fine too -- you won't have to wait long!

Speaking of photos, I can neither confirm nor deny but... there is a slight chance I may resume some semblance of a *Theme Week Countdown* in this thread -- or, rather, in the new Halloween Superthread.  I tried it a couple of years ago, and I really found that the Countdown works better for the holiday season because there are more themes to help us count down, and therefore more opportunities for people to participate.  But I have been thinking about bringing it back to the Halloween Superthread as a sort of mini-Countdown, without the whole 'gift card giveaway' that accompanies the Christmas Superthread's Countdown!


----------



## rosanab1031

Sherry E said:


> *Hi, all!
> 
> And a special hello to my Christmas Superthread peeps who made their way over here, such as KCmike, lucysmom and aidensmom31!*
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and remind you that a new and improved Halloween Superthread is coming very, very soon.  I have not abandoned it -- this thread and the Christmas Superthread are like my children, and I wouldn't abandon my children (after spending so many years raising and nurturing them!!)!!
> 
> I had already been thinking that I was going to start the new Halloween thread in (approximately) a week or two, one way or another, but when I saw *DenaRox's* great October check-in thread I thought I'd better let everyone know that we are still in business here as a one-stop shop for discussion on all things Halloween Time at DLR, including breaking news, etc.!
> 
> I am past the technical/PC issues now, so I am plowing full steam ahead in assembling the info I have planned for page 1 of the new, bigger/better Halloween Time Superthread.  The Christmas Superthread is a much larger undertaking and more extensive, so I have been trying to get _some_ of it done before moving over to _this_ thread -- which will not be quite _as_ involved and extensive.  I will have a page 1 layout similar (though not exact) to the Christmas Superthread in the new Halloween Time Superthread, with different categories for the posts.
> 
> I know that *Kilala* and *figment_jii* have photos to share (as we wait for 2014 Halloween Time information to come in).  I was afraid that if they posted now their photos would get buried at the end of this thread right before we move to the new one, but it's up to them -- if Kilala and figment_jii want to post photos now, please feel free!  If you want to wait for the new thread, that's fine too -- you won't have to wait long!
> 
> Speaking of photos, I can neither confirm nor deny but... there is a slight chance I may resume some semblance of a *Theme Week Countdown* in this thread -- or, rather, in the new Halloween Superthread.  I tried it a couple of years ago, and I really found that the Countdown works better for the holiday season because there are more themes to help us count down, and therefore more opportunities for people to participate.  But I have been thinking about bringing it back to the Halloween Superthread as a sort of mini-Countdown, without the whole 'gift card giveaway' that accompanies the Christmas Superthread's Countdown!



SO EXCITED!!! As mentioned in previous posts, this last year was my first Halloween party and I absolutely loved it! Probably going at least twice this year  Once for sure with my little sister who will be dressing as Anna and I will be going as Elsa. I am super excited! EEEEEP! I love spending the Holidays at Disneyland ! Halloween happens to be one of my favorites because it's also my birthday. Teehee! Can't wait for the new thread!

THANK YOU FOR ALL THE HARD WORK YOU DO!


----------



## Kilala

Sherry E said:


> *Hi, all!
> 
> And a special hello to my Christmas Superthread peeps who made their way over here, such as KCmike, lucysmom and aidensmom31!*
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and remind you that a new and improved Halloween Superthread is coming very, very soon.  I have not abandoned it -- this thread and the Christmas Superthread are like my children, and I wouldn't abandon my children (after spending so many years raising and nurturing them!!)!!
> 
> I had already been thinking that I was going to start the new Halloween thread in (approximately) a week or two, one way or another, but when I saw *DenaRox's* great October check-in thread I thought I'd better let everyone know that we are still in business here as a one-stop shop for discussion on all things Halloween Time at DLR, including breaking news, etc.!
> 
> I am past the technical/PC issues now, so I am plowing full steam ahead in assembling the info I have planned for page 1 of the new, bigger/better Halloween Time Superthread.  The Christmas Superthread is a much larger undertaking and more extensive, so I have been trying to get _some_ of it done before moving over to _this_ thread -- which will not be quite _as_ involved and extensive.  I will have a page 1 layout similar (though not exact) to the Christmas Superthread in the new Halloween Time Superthread, with different categories for the posts.
> 
> I know that *Kilala* and *figment_jii* have photos to share (as we wait for 2014 Halloween Time information to come in).  I was afraid that if they posted now their photos would get buried at the end of this thread right before we move to the new one, but it's up to them -- if Kilala and figment_jii want to post photos now, please feel free!  If you want to wait for the new thread, that's fine too -- you won't have to wait long!
> 
> Speaking of photos, I can neither confirm nor deny but... there is a slight chance I may resume some semblance of a *Theme Week Countdown* in this thread -- or, rather, in the new Halloween Superthread.  I tried it a couple of years ago, and I really found that the Countdown works better for the holiday season because there are more themes to help us count down, and therefore more opportunities for people to participate.  But I have been thinking about bringing it back to the Halloween Superthread as a sort of mini-Countdown, without the whole 'gift card giveaway' that accompanies the Christmas Superthread's Countdown!



Hey Sherry
I will wait untill you get a new thread going to post any pictures. I have been waiting this long so I can wait until you post the new thread. I will also post pictures of my costume progress of this years new costumes for MHP. I will also post what I will be dressing up as this year. I know I'm going at least 3 times this year. If I can go a 4th time I will.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> I am past the technical/PC issues now, so I am plowing full steam ahead in assembling the info I have planned for page 1 of the new, bigger/better Halloween Time Superthread.



Hiya Sherry!    I'm glad to hear that you're over your PC/Technical issues; hopefully your PC will be happy for a long time now!  

Like Kilala, I'll wait for the new thread to start and then I'll finish up posting the HMH 2013 photos (maybe I'll do a mini-recap of my favorite photos and parts that I already posted on the old thread).  I can't wait to start talking about Halloween 2014!


----------



## KCmike

I will keep my eye out for the countdown.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for my Disneyland fix this October.  Thanks Sherry E for all that you do on the Disboards!


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

Hi Sherry!!!!    I can't wait to see your new thread and follow along. You always have such great information and a lay out that is easy to navigate. I really do hope you do a count down for Halloween.   PS : formally Pinup Mommy


----------



## Sherry E

Hello, *rosanab1031, Kilala, figment_jii, KCmike and...Vintage Mouseketeer *(???when did the name change happen?  I'm glad you told me who you are!)!  Thanks, everyone, for sticking with me here and for the kind words! 

I had to quickly touch base -- I just got back from DLR.  (And it was way too hot for me!)  You know I love me some holidays, and Easter is no exception!  *Liza/funatdisney* and I headed out to see the springtime festivities and embark upon the egg hunt in Disneyland, as well as the egg hunt in California Adventure!  So much fun!  We found all 24 eggs (12 per park) and collected our "surprises" at the end.  

I fell in love with the "egg characters" at the Springtime Roundup!  Soooooo cute!  They weren't made of real eggs, thankfully, or that would have been rather smelly on a hot day such as today. 

But the reason I bring up the egg characters in the Halloween Time thread is because one of the egg artists is also one of the pumpkin carving experts who creates such wonderful masterpieces for Halloween Time (at the Halloween Carnival, a.k.a. Roundup a.k.a. Ranch)!   You know that the eggs are cute -- fake or not -- if one of the great pumpkin artists is creating them!  He is a talented CM, for sure.

Anyway, today's heat made me realize that I can't wait for autumn to get here!  We just barely started spring and I am ready for fall!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> I had to quickly touch base -- I just got back from DLR...But the reason I bring up the egg characters in the Halloween Time thread is because one of the egg artists is also one of the pumpkin carving experts who creates such wonderful masterpieces for Halloween Time!   You know that the eggs are cute -- fake or not -- if one of the great pumpkin artists is carving them!  He is a talented CM, for sure.



Cool!  I wish I lived close enough to head down to DLR for all of the holidays to see the decorations and events.  I've seen some photos of the eggs at Big Thunder Ranch and they look awesome.

I remember chatting with one of the pumpkin carvers and they did mention that they do all sorts of art work for Disneyland, so they never know what they'll be asked to do next!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...at-the-springtime-roundup-at-disneyland-park/
http://disneygeek.com/disneyland/pictures/2014/04/11/12

I admit I cheated and looked up the egg-hunt update on DisneyGeek.com (it's not like I was going to get to DLR for Easter, ).  Those eggs are pretty cute.  Which was the hardest to find?


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> Cool!  I wish I lived close enough to head down to DLR for all of the holidays to see the decorations and events.  I've seen some photos of the eggs at Big Thunder Ranch and they look awesome.
> 
> I remember chatting with one of the pumpkin carvers and they did mention that they do all sorts of art work for Disneyland, so they never know what they'll be asked to do next!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...at-the-springtime-roundup-at-disneyland-park/
> http://disneygeek.com/disneyland/pictures/2014/04/11/12
> 
> I admit I cheated and looked up the egg-hunt update on DisneyGeek.com (it's not like I was going to get to DLR for Easter, ).  Those eggs are pretty cute.  Which was the hardest to find?



On the Easter egg hunt I think that, in general, the eggs in DCA were a little bit easier to find.  Most of them were easy to spot right away, with the exception of perhaps the one in Pacific Wharf.  Some of them were located way up high and very distant -- such as the one at the Little Mermaid ride (and the character egg that we found there did not look like the character it was supposed to be).

The Disneyland eggs were slightly trickier to find, and we had to look up and down for them.  The one by IASW we actually missed the first time around and then went back to find it after a grinning CM told us we were way off base.  I think the very first egg we looked for in Disneyland was the one that took the longest to find -- the one labeled "Main Street flower box" on the map.

I actually wish DLR would get a little more clever with where they hide the eggs, and make them harder to find -- at least some of them.  But kids have to be able to find them so they can't be too hidden, I suppose.

Some of the small egg characters at the Roundup were out on the counter, on display.  Some were in a display case behind one of the artists, who kindly opened up the doors of the case so I could take pictures of the eggs on the shelves without chicken wire in the way.  

I also love the large, fun, heart-shaped flower wreath that greets visitors at the Roundup -- sort of where the ticket-taking pumpkin in the booth was stationed last year for Halloween Time.

A lot of the décor had little carrots, bunnies or eggs woven into it.  Roger Rabbit, the Easter Bunny, Minnie (in a Spring dress) and Pluto (in rabbit ears) were all greeting guests.  It was a lot of fun.

I totally missed taking photos of any Easter treats because I was so caught up in my egg adventures, but I thought, "Figment_jii will get pictures of the Easter treats for sure" -- and now I find out you're not going to DLR for the Easter fun!

Anyway, I like that DLR is building up another holiday and adding in some fun things -- even if only for a short time.  Those maps/egg hunts were popular -- we saw people carrying them around everywhere we went.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry!!!


I am thrilled to hear you are over your computer issues!!


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Sherry!!!
> 
> 
> I am thrilled to hear you are over your computer issues!!



Hi, *Michele*!

Thank you!  Yes, it is true!  You are one of the people on this board who knows how long I have been struggling with that horrible soul-crushing beast of a PC, as you followed my former TR and know what a nightmare it was as it crashed, froze up and just acted generally unbearable.  It is now no longer a factor, and the new system is set up.  I am free from that misery and torment, and can get back to updating my Superthreads! 

Anyway, I am trying to load my DLR Easter pictures to Photobucket right now, and I see that it hasn't sped up at all -- even on the new PC.  Photobucket is just slow no matter how you slice it, I guess.  But at least I can open up a new window and type in this thread while Photobucket is slugging through the laborious process of loading my egg pictures!  On the old PC I would not have been able to open up a new window while the other window was busy, as it would have frozen up the entire PC.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Michele*!
> 
> Thank you!  Yes, it is true!  You are one of the people on this board who knows how long I have been struggling with that horrible soul-crushing beast of a PC, as you followed my former TR and know what a nightmare it was as it crashed, froze up and just acted generally unbearable.  It is now no longer a factor, and the new system is set up.  I am free from that misery and torment, and can get back to updating my Superthreads!
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to load my DLR Easter pictures to Photobucket right now, and I see that it hasn't sped up at all -- even on the new PC.  Photobucket is just slow no matter how you slice it, I guess.  But at least I can open up a new window and type in this thread while Photobucket is slugging through the laborious process of loading my egg pictures!  On the old PC I would not have been able to open up a new window while the other window was busy, as it would have frozen up the entire PC.




Sherry, I was so excited to see you on here! Of course I haven't been around much on here lately but.... I fully intend to change that.


----------



## Autty40

Can't wait to see how wonderful this thread becomes! The Christmas thread was invaluable for our trip last year. Thank you Sherry for keeping us up to date!


----------



## Geemo

Sherry E

Your endeavor is GREATLY APPRECIATED!!  

My (DGD-16) had such a fine time with me last year, I've asked her to join me again this year.  We are waiting impatiently until tickets go on sale. 

Thanks again.

Geemo


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Coming over from the holiday thread because we decided earlier this week to get the most out of our APs and do  Halloweentime again! We'll be going down Oct 16-19, probably staying at PPH, but that hasn't been set in stone yet. Hoping the Halloween parties will still include Fridays - and we'll be celebrating DD2's 9th birthday which is that weekend! So excited!!!


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Sherry, I was so excited to see you on here! Of course I haven't been around much on here lately but.... I fully intend to change that.



*Michele --*

Sometimes real life gets in the way of DIS time, doesn't it?




Autty40 said:


> Can't wait to see how wonderful this thread becomes! The Christmas thread was invaluable for our trip last year. Thank you Sherry for keeping us up to date!



*Autty40 -*

I remember when you went to DLR in sort of early/mid-November last year!  So you've got a second Halloween Time trip coming up this year?

Thank you for the kind words.  I am hoping the new and improved Halloween Superthread will be more informative, more helpful, etc.  Of course, it won't be on quite the scale of the Christmas Superthread because the Halloween Time season is not as big of an event as the holiday season is, despite the fact that it lasts a good 1.5 months.  So there will be some categories and posts that I can leave off of the new page 1 (when I begin that thread), whereas the holiday season seems to be growing.



Geemo said:


> Sherry E
> 
> Your endeavor is GREATLY APPRECIATED!!
> 
> My (DGD-16) had such a fine time with me last year, I've asked her to join me again this year.  We are waiting impatiently until tickets go on sale.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Geemo



*Geemo --*

Ah yes, the dreaded wait for the MHP dates to first be announced, and then for the tickets to go on sale.  It seems to be such an unnecessary wait, too, as I'm sure the Disneyland entertainment/planning geniuses have already mapped out all the details of the MHP and are just holding on to them.

Thank you very much for the kind words!  I love Halloween Time and the holiday season, and I saw several years ago that it was necessary to have Superthreads devoted to each season as they grew more popular.  The interesting thing is that, in the old days of the first Halloween Superthread that I started, certain things did not really seem necessary to include on page 1.  It seemed like only certain bits of info were necessary to get it up and running and that the thread could kind of coast along after that.

However, over the last few years, as Halloween Time seems to be getting more and more popular as a general season (a lot of people who are DLR holiday vets are, perhaps, seeking out alternate times to visit DLR and Halloween Time may be a bit more of a novelty to them), more and more people are asking questions about it and looking into Halloween trips.  

Now, people are looking for certain bits of info that they didn't care as much about in the old days.  If the info is not there on page 1, people complain.  If it IS there on page 1, it will usually get ignored or overlooked!  It's sort of a no-win situation!  But I finally decided that it is better to have a lot of info there than to not have it, because there are lurkers out there who will need it and use it.

By the way, your thread from last year -- the one that was specifically about monitoring the MHP dates as they sold out -- is going to be one of the links I include in the new Halloween Superthread, on page 1 (probably in the MHP section)!!  I've had that thread link saved in a Word file since last year, specifically intended for the purposes of including it in the next Superthread!  I think it is very interesting to kind of observe how quickly or slowly the dates were selling out, and how far along in the Halloween Time season they began selling out.

*figment_jii's* great comparison of MNSSHP vs. MHP is a link I will also be including in the new thread -- I think a lot of our WDW vets heading to DLR's Halloween Time for the first time will find it very helpful!



DisneyJamieCA said:


> Coming over from the holiday thread because we decided earlier this week to get the most out of our APs and do  Halloweentime again! We'll be going down Oct 16-19, probably staying at PPH, but that hasn't been set in stone yet. Hoping the Halloween parties will still include Fridays - and we'll be celebrating DD2's 9th birthday which is that weekend! So excited!!!



Well, howdy, *Jamie*!

Side note -- I thought of you the other day.  I was at the Springtime Roundup in DLR, and I noticed the seasonal cotton candy -- which, for Spring/Easter, is sort of pastel-colored instead of straight pink.  If it had a seasonal flavor, I wonder what it could be.  Jelly bean, perhaps??  But, alas, instantly I remembered that you told me that the cotton candy at the Roundup is not flavored to its theme, so I was not fooled by the pretty colors!

I am certain that the MHP will still include Fridays, so I think you will be in luck.  The main thing I wonder is how many party nights there will be this year?  Last year there were 13.  Prior to that there have been 11 nights and 10 nights.  

If I am not mistaken, this year Halloween falls on a Friday (so there is an MHP night right there).  I have been saying for a few years that at some point I want to do the MHP on Halloween night.  Friday is a good night to try it out.  This might be the year that I do a Halloween night MHP.  I have to do it while I am still young enough (cough cough) and mobile enough to enjoy it, and can get around the parks with ease!  A few years from now, if I wait for the next Friday night Halloween, I might not be able to move!

Jamie, I'm excited for you that (it seems) you have got 3 DLR trips coming up -- correct?  You've got your June trip (that's when the Roundup will probably have "patriotic-colored" cotton candy!), your November/pre-Thanksgiving trip and now October too!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> If the info is not there on page 1, people complain.  If it IS there on page 1, it will usually get ignored or overlooked!  It's sort of a no-win situation!


 At least if it's on page 1, we can point to it!  



Sherry E said:


> *figment_jii's* great comparison of MNSSHP vs. MHP is a link I will also be including in the new thread -- I think a lot of our WDW vets heading to DLR's Halloween Time for the first time will find it very helpful!


Thanks!  I'm very hopeful that I'll be heading to WDW this Halloween and getting down to DLR for HalloweenTime as well.  If that does happen, I'll update the comparison between MHP and MNSSHP!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> At least if it's on page 1, we can point to it!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm very hopeful that I'll be heading to WDW this Halloween and getting down to DLR for HalloweenTime as well.  If that does happen, I'll update the comparison between MHP and MNSSHP!



You're welcome, *figment_jii*!

Exactly -- it's better to at least have a bit of categorized info (with at least a few relevant links to articles/threads/blogs) that is easy to sift through on page 1, even if it gets overlooked.  That way it is easy to point people to it or link out specific individual posts that will be helpful to them.

As someone who has never been to WDW and may never get there for their version of Halloween (which isn't even called "HalloweenTime" at WDW, is it?), I am always very curious to read about the differences and similarities both in the overall décor/atmosphere and in the parties.

One of these days DLR may switch up our MHP and throw a full-blown parade into it instead of the Cavalcade.  Or they could get around to moving the party back to DCA at some point, since they seem to be trying to incorporate DCA into festive occasions a lot more nowadays.  They could at least do something interesting in DCA, like putting more touches of Halloween back in that park.  

One thing that stood out to me a few days ago was the lack of Billy Hill and the Hillbillies at the Springtime Roundup.  I was never an avid Billy fan, but I enjoyed their energetic themed music as a backdrop at the Halloween Carnival or the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, as I made my way through the area to look around.  Now that they are gone I wonder what the music will be (and who will be playing it?) at the Carnival this year?  Will a new band be singing "The Devil Went Down to Georgia"?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Well, howdy, Jamie!  Side note -- I thought of you the other day.  I was at the Springtime Roundup in DLR, and I noticed the seasonal cotton candy -- which, for Spring/Easter, is sort of pastel-colored instead of straight pink.  If it had a seasonal flavor, I wonder what it could be.  Jelly bean, perhaps??  But, alas, instantly I remembered that you told me that the cotton candy at the Roundup is not flavored to its theme, so I was not fooled by the pretty colors!  I am certain that the MHP will still include Fridays, so I think you will be in luck.  The main thing I wonder is how many party nights there will be this year?  Last year there were 13.  Prior to that there have been 11 nights and 10 nights.  If I am not mistaken, this year Halloween falls on a Friday (so there is an MHP night right there).  I have been saying for a few years that at some point I want to do the MHP on Halloween night.  Friday is a good night to try it out.  This might be the year that I do a Halloween night MHP.  I have to do it while I am still young enough (cough cough) and mobile enough to enjoy it, and can get around the parks with ease!  A few years from now, if I wait for the next Friday night Halloween, I might not be able to move!  Jamie, I'm excited for you that (it seems) you have got 3 DLR trips coming up -- correct?  You've got your June trip (that's when the Roundup will probably have "patriotic-colored" cotton candy!), your November/pre-Thanksgiving trip and now October too!



This does make 3 upcoming trips! I am beyond excited. We first did Halloweentime in 2012, so we are excited to go back, especially now that we know what to expect with the MHP. I think DH might actually be the most excited about the trick or treating, lol.

I am still upset about that cotton candy! Thankfully, my kids aren't too picky so they weren't upset - I'll keep you updated if we try anymore on our upcoming trips.


----------



## Alohagirl73

The Halloween party will probably be our only time at Disneyland this year. We loved the party last year. Sooo much fun.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> This does make 3 upcoming trips! I am beyond excited. We first did Halloweentime in 2012, so we are excited to go back, especially now that we know what to expect with the MHP. I think DH might actually be the most excited about the trick or treating, lol.
> 
> I am still upset about that cotton candy! Thankfully, my kids aren't too picky so they weren't upset - I'll keep you updated if we try anymore on our upcoming trips.



*Jamie --*

I can't help but giggle about that deceptive cotton candy.  It's so sneaky with its pretty colors -- I think it was pastel pink and green a few days ago, and we know for Halloween it will look like candy corn.  Then, come November, it will turn into the "candy cane" version.  For summer it will probably be red, white and blue.  The cotton candy is a lie!  It's the illusion of seasonally flavored cotton candy, when really it is just the same old flavor!

I have to admit that I agree with your DH -- the trick or treating is fun, even as an adult!  As I was hunting eggs the other day at DLR I considered the fact that egg hunting is primarily an activity geared towards kids, as is trick or treating, of course.  I wouldn't be hunting eggs or trick or treating in "real life," but it's acceptable to do those things at Disneyland! 



Alohagirl73 said:


> The Halloween party will probably be our only time at Disneyland this year. We loved the party last year. Sooo much fun.



Hello, *Alohagirl73*!

I remember that you did the MHP last year -- and you also went to DLR in November, right as the holidays were starting, correct?  (Or am I imagining that?)  So no holiday trip this year?  Only Halloween time?


----------



## Alohagirl73

Sherry

What an awesome memory. Yes did Halloween party and went in November. We let our annual passes expire to take a Disney cruise this summer!!!!! Can't wait for that. Now I say that we will only go to the party but I know that the Christmas decorations will get to me and I will have to find a great Southern California deal.


----------



## Sherry E

Alohagirl73 said:


> Sherry
> 
> What an awesome memory. Yes did Halloween party and went in November. We let our annual passes expire to take a Disney cruise this summer!!!!! Can't wait for that. Now I say that we will only go to the party but I know that the Christmas decorations will get to me and I will have to find a great Southern California deal.



I'm glad I remembered correctly and was not imagining it!

The cruise should be amazing, or so it seems from all that I have read and heard.  What a great thing to do in the summer!  I hope you have a wonderful time.

It's hard to resist the holiday merriment once it kicks in.  Even if you find a way to go for only one day, it might be enough to satisfy the urge!  Last year turned out to be one of the better holiday seasons in terms of overall décor in the parks and extra things thrown in, such as Elf Days, Viva Navidad, totally new hotel decorations, etc.   I really can't wait to see what's in store for this year's season, and I hope that DLR doesn't scale it back.

Likewise, I hope DLR does not scale down the Halloween décor and fun either.  (Last year -- no masked Halloween floral Mickey at the entrance to DL?  What was up with that?)  If anything, they need to add more to Halloween Time and not take anything else away!










_*A little dose of color for today, to put everyone in a Halloween-ish sort of mood (on Good Friday!).  All of these photos are from September 2013, with the exception of the first one, which was taken in December 2012...















































































*_​


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Beautiful---Thank you Sherry!!!*


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Beautiful---Thank you Sherry!!!*



Thank you, *Cheshirecatty*!

What better way to celebrate the pastel tones of Easter in a Halloween thread than with pumpkins and orange bunting?


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*I absolutely agree Sherry*, and frankly, in my book, it's *never too early* to begin anticipating/planning our Halloween Trip---even if it does mean mixing chocolate eggs and fall leaves!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> *I absolutely agree Sherry*, and frankly, in my book, it's *never too early* to begin anticipating/planning our Halloween Trip---even if it does mean mixing chocolate eggs and fall leaves!



*Cheshirecatty --*

Absolutely! Throw some candy corn into a dish with some jelly beans and it's a Hallow-Easter party!

It is definitely not too early to begin anticipating fall/Halloween trips and the holiday season trips.  I am already over the summer heat and summer hasn't even begun yet!  I am just preemptively hating the summer heat, I suppose.  

As much as I love the pretty colors at DLR for Springtime/Easter, the beautiful flowers, the gorgeous skies, etc., the sun is too harsh for me.  Most of the country is still trying to climb out of the Polar Vortex and its residual effects, and they would love this glorious California spring sun.  I, on the other hand, am anticipating the first signs of autumn...which will begin to appear in stores in July or August!  I just have to grit my teeth and endure the heat of summer before I get to the fun that awaits me on the other side!


----------



## Autty40

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Autty40 -
> 
> I remember when you went to DLR in sort of early/mid-November last year!  So you've got a second Halloween Time trip coming up this year?
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.  I am hoping the new and improved Halloween Superthread will be more informative, more helpful, etc.  Of course, it won't be on quite the scale of the Christmas Superthread because the Halloween Time season is not as big of an event as the holiday season is, despite the fact that it lasts a good 1.5 months.  So there will be some categories and posts that I can leave off of the new page 1 (when I begin that thread), whereas the holiday seasons seems to be growing.


 Our family went the week before Thanksgiving while The View was taping. Besides all the holiday info I received, this thread helped calm my nerves when a wrench was thrown in. I was prepared and we had a great time! I can't wait to see what this thread will add to our trip this year!


----------



## Sherry E

Autty40 said:


> Our family went the week before Thanksgiving while The View was taping. Besides all the holiday info I received, this thread helped calm my nerves when a wrench was thrown in. I was prepared and we had a great time! I can't wait to see what this thread will add to our trip this year!



Oh yes!  _The View_ -- I remember now that _The View_ suddenly popped up during your planned dates, and you were a bit concerned over how it was going to affect your trip.  I'm so glad to hear that the DLR visit went well.

Last year the wrench in the holiday season was _The View_. This year the wrench in the holiday season schedule -- or, rather, the wild card/question mark -- is the Avengers Half-Marathon!  We're not used to having a marathon right around the start of the season, so it will be interesting to see how it pans out.

So far, at least for right now, it doesn't appear that any major wild cards or wrenches will wedge themselves into the Halloween Time season, but it's still early.  We'll see what happens.  There is still plenty of time for DLR to throw something in the mix to shake things up and leave us all guessing!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> So far, at least for right now, it doesn't appear that any major wild cards or wrenches will wedge themselves into the Halloween Time season, but it's still early.  We'll see what happens.  There is still plenty of time for DLR to throw something in the mix to shake things up and leave us all guessing!


I think the 'biggest' wrench at this point is trying to guess when the first MHP will start!  Will they add more?  Will they keep the same?    It's like trying to see the future in a murky crystal ball through the fog!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> I think the 'biggest' wrench at this point is trying to guess when the first MHP will start!  Will they add more?  Will they keep the same?    It's like trying to see the future in a murky crystal ball through the fog!




Very true,* figment_jii*!  And just when we think we have DLR nailed down to some sort of predictable, reliable schedule, they switch something up on us!

I would assume that 9/26 will be the start date of the MHP, if 9/12 is the start of Halloween Time -- do you agree?  The MHP usually begins 2 weeks after the start of the Halloween Time season...at least, so far that has been the pattern. 

I sort of thought that last year's 13-night MHP extravaganza was specifically due to the "13 theme" that was connected to the 13 years of HMH and Friday the 13th.  In 2012 there were 11 MHP nights, and not too, too long ago there were only 10 MHP nights.

However, the 13 parties did pretty well and they all eventually sold out, didn't they?  Or there was only one left open, perhaps?  So, I can't see why Disney wouldn't want to cash in on that again and offer up another 13 nights.  It would seem to be taking a step backwards if they reverted to the 11-night schedule at this point.

What I wonder is if DLR will ever end up starting the MHP earlier in September, like when MNSSHP starts at WDW.


----------



## mummabear

figment_jii said:


> I think the 'biggest' wrench at this point is trying to guess when the first MHP will start!  Will they add more?  Will they keep the same?    It's like trying to see the future in a murky crystal ball through the fog!



We will be there Sept 7th through to the 17th. I am hopeful that they will start Halloween time early enough we would see it (and I would absolutely kill for a MHP during out stay!)
I also had assumed that PL was open all year round like at WDW but apparently it is Halloween only so fingers crossed that that opens for us too! Does anyone know when PL opened last year?


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> I would assume that 9/26 will be the start date of the MHP, if 9/12 is the start of Halloween Time -- do you agree?


That's kind of the dates I was figuring things would happen as well.  I don't honestly see them starting HalloweenTime all that much earlier, but I could see the parties starting early (i.e., with the start of HalloweenTime).  Could you imagine what kind of kick off weekend that would be...HMH, SMGG, and the first MHP all on 9/12? 



Sherry E said:


> However, the 13 parties did pretty well and they all eventually sold out, didn't they?  Or there was only one left open, perhaps?


Based on the list that *Geemo* was keeping all but one party sold out.  So that's a sign that the parties are popular, so adding more probably wouldn't out of the question.



Sherry E said:


> What I wonder is if DLR will ever end up starting the MHP earlier in September, like when MNSSHP starts at WDW.


I doubt DLR is ever going to start HalloweenTime and MHP at the start of September.  As much as it seems like there is an influx of "tourists" visitors coming this year, DLR is still primarily a locals' park.  I'm just not convinced that people (non-tourist/vacationing-type folks) are really thinking about Halloween and MHP at that point. While some elements of Halloween are showing up as early as the end of August, it just doesn't seem that wide spread.  Folks are still thinking about kids going back to school, the end of summer, etc.  

So it seems like there are two conflicting issues...there is obviously a demand for MHP, but whether that demand would translate to earlier in the year is less clear.  Frankly, I would be more inclined to guess that they'd add parties in (going to a three day per week schedule) opposed to starting earlier.  MNSSHP runs three nights per week and more the closer it is to Halloween.  I cant quite see DLR going to four nights per week, but adding in Sunday (or Monday) would not surprise me.


----------



## mummabear

figment_jii said:


> Could you imagine what kind of kick off weekend that would be...HMH, SMGG, and the first MHP all on 9/12?.



Please please pretty please!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> What I wonder is if DLR will ever end up starting the MHP earlier in September, like when MNSSHP starts at WDW.



Just for some insight from the other coast, Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party is supposedly starting on 9/1 this year. That's the earliest I've ever seen it. And MANY of their parties don't sell out. With nearly every party selling out at DLR, I'm shocked they haven't added more in recent years.


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

figment_jii said:


> That's kind of the dates I was figuring things would happen as well.  I don't honestly see them starting HalloweenTime all that much earlier, but I could see the parties starting early (i.e., with the start of HalloweenTime).  Could you imagine what kind of kick off weekend that would be...HMH, SMGG, and the first MHP all on 9/12?  Based on the list that Geemo was keeping all but one party sold out.  So that's a sign that the parties are popular, so adding more probably wouldn't out of the question.  I doubt DLR is ever going to start HalloweenTime and MHP at the start of September.  As much as it seems like there is an influx of "tourists" visitors coming this year, DLR is still primarily a locals' park.  I'm just not convinced that people (non-tourist/vacationing-type folks) are really thinking about Halloween and MHP at that point. While some elements of Halloween are showing up as early as the end of August, it just doesn't seem that wide spread.  Folks are still thinking about kids going back to school, the end of summer, etc.  So it seems like there are two conflicting issues...there is obviously a demand for MHP, but whether that demand would translate to earlier in the year is less clear.  Frankly, I would be more inclined to guess that they'd add parties in (going to a three day per week schedule) opposed to starting earlier.  MNSSHP runs three nights per week and more the closer it is to Halloween.  I cant quite see DLR going to four nights per week, but adding in Sunday (or Monday) would not surprise me.




I really do hope they do NOT get an early start, but rather they make it 3 parties per week. 

Early September is just too soon, I like the idea of having a "slow" period before the parks ramp up for the Halloween and Christmas season. 

My fingers are crossed, eyes shut tight and wishing for a 9/26 MHP start date


----------



## Sherry E

mummabear said:


> We will be there Sept 7th through to the 17th. I am hopeful that they will start Halloween time early enough we would see it (and I would absolutely kill for a MHP during out stay!)
> I also had assumed that PL was open all year round like at WDW but apparently it is Halloween only so fingers crossed that that opens for us too! Does anyone know when PL opened last year?



*mummabear --*

Pirates League was open in its new location at the Halloween Carnival on the first day of Halloween Time last year -- which was Friday, 9/13/13.  In 2012 it was in New Orleans Square.  

You will definitely get the Halloween experience during some of your trip.  It is always possible that DLR could switch things up on us and start Halloween Time a few days later than we expect -- in other words, instead of 9/12 they could start it on Monday, 9/15 or something.  It's not too likely, but it's possible.  Still, you'd at least have a couple of days of official Halloween Time fun!

Also, even before the season officially starts you will see Halloween merchandise in the stores around DLR and certain treats popping up in the candy and bake shops.  You will also see the bright orange character pumpkins above the DL turnstiles appear before the season officially begins.

I don't think the MHP will officially start any earlier than 9/26 this year, if DLR keeps up with the pattern of beginning it 2 weeks after the Halloween Time season starts, and assuming Halloween Time begins on 9/12.  One of these days they may chance it and try to start the MHP a little closer to when Halloween Time begins, but who knows when they would try out that plan?

Last year there was a big goof/misprint in the _Backstage Pass_ newsletter for AP holders that said the MHP was starting on a Monday night instead of a Friday night.  It was completely incorrect, which we came to find out later -- after people adjusted their plans and changed trip dates.  The party began, as we all originally expected, on a Friday night.  

I have to admit, though, that it did get me thinking about how easily the dates can be switched when we least expect it.

Haunted Mansion Holiday will open either on the start date of the season, or possibly soft open the day before.  

Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy will be open on the first official day of the season.

The Happiest Haunts tour should start on the first day of the Halloween Time season, too, as I recall.




figment_jii said:


> That's kind of the dates I was figuring things would happen as well.  I don't honestly see them starting HalloweenTime all that much earlier, but I could see the parties starting early (i.e., with the start of HalloweenTime).  Could you imagine what kind of kick off weekend that would be...HMH, SMGG, and the first MHP all on 9/12?
> 
> Based on the list that *Geemo* was keeping all but one party sold out.  So that's a sign that the parties are popular, so adding more probably wouldn't out of the question.
> 
> 
> I doubt DLR is ever going to start HalloweenTime and MHP at the start of September.  As much as it seems like there is an influx of "tourists" visitors coming this year, DLR is still primarily a locals' park.  I'm just not convinced that people (non-tourist/vacationing-type folks) are really thinking about Halloween and MHP at that point. While some elements of Halloween are showing up as early as the end of August, it just doesn't seem that wide spread.  Folks are still thinking about kids going back to school, the end of summer, etc.
> 
> So it seems like there are two conflicting issues...there is obviously a demand for MHP, but whether that demand would translate to earlier in the year is less clear.  Frankly, I would be more inclined to guess that they'd add parties in (going to a three day per week schedule) opposed to starting earlier.  MNSSHP runs three nights per week and more the closer it is to Halloween.  I cant quite see DLR going to four nights per week, but adding in Sunday (or Monday) would not surprise me.



*figment_jii --*

All very good points.  

I think that the earliest DLR could get away with starting the MHP (in its current format) would be when Halloween Time begins, but maybe they might try to do something like start it one week earlier than usual at some point -- in other words, one week after the season begins instead of two.

If DLR ever decides to ramp things up a bit and add in major new elements to either the Halloween Time season or to the MHP, that could be an excuse to start the MHP a little earlier in September than usual, perhaps.  If, for example, they ever decide to do the long-rumored TSMM Halloween overlay (which would make more sense now that we have a direct Toy Story-Halloween connection from the _Toy Story of TERROR_ special last year), that could be a reason to extend things out a bit because it would presumably draw in some curious guests to the parks.

On a whole, though, I totally agree with you that, for the most part, most people (especially the non-DLR experts/aficionados/fanatics and reluctant holiday celebrants) will not be in a Halloween kind of mood in early September, and therefore would not be receptive to an earlier MHP.  

Heck, as we all know, I love most holidays and I love fall.  I adore Halloween and Halloween-ish things, and I can't wait for autumn to arrive -- but it is hard to walk into DLR when it is very hot and sunny outside (like in the 90s, sometimes) and get "in the Halloween spirit."  All the visual signs are there -- bright orange bunting and pumpkins everywhere.  Colorful window displays.  I know that I am happy about Halloween Time arriving when I'm there...but it still feels like summer and I have to adjust my mindset into Halloween mode.  Not that I'm complaining...I'd much rather DLR keeps starting Halloween Time when they do instead of making it a later event.

Other people will just declare that it is not Halloween to them until at least October -- and, conveniently, the MHP takes place mostly in October and hardly in September at all!  So, DLR must recognize that most people -- at least, most locals -- do not start feeling really Halloween-ish until October.

Many people don't understand why there are any signs of Halloween popping up before mid-October, let alone in July or August!  (I saw one online comment from someone somewhere who suggested that people should not even be decorating their houses, watching holiday movies or listening to Christmas music..._until the weekend right before Christmas_!!!!!  Ha!  Are you kidding me?  But I digress...)





mom2rtk said:


> Just for some insight from the other coast, Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party is supposedly starting on 9/1 this year. That's the earliest I've ever seen it. And MANY of their parties don't sell out. With nearly every party selling out at DLR, I'm shocked they haven't added more in recent years.



Hi, *Janet*!

September 1st?  Wow!  That is really early.

DLR could certainly sell more party tickets because many people assume that the MHP nights will have low crowds and would buy the tickets for that reason alone (even though the crowds at the parties are anything but low!).

I would guess that the only reason DLR has not added in more party nights on a regular basis (as opposed to the random fluke occurrences in which there end up being 3 parties in a week) is because of the disruption it would cause to the schedule and to the regular, non-Halloween party visitors who want to be able to get as many hours in the park as possible, without being kicked out due to a party.  

There are a lot of people who still don't consider Halloween to be a substantial holiday -- despite its increasing popularity all over America and even in some other countries -- and they just don't like it.  I mean, people certainly feel that way about Christmas too, but clearly Christmas is such a huge holiday that it kind of 'takes over' whether people like it or not.  It can't be avoided. 

Halloween is a different story -- because it is not quite as extensive and all-encompassing as the holiday season is, a lot of people feel they can avoid all traces of Halloween if they just look the other way and pretend it's not there (and that means in or out of Disneyland).  

So I think that trying to push more Halloween on people who are not ready to accept it might be risky for DLR, and that _could_ be why they haven't gone forward in developing the season a bit more.  If anything, they seem to scale it back and remove things, so I feel that they probably want to keep Halloween Time in Disneyland as a strong presence -- but just not as prominent and dominant as the holiday season is!

Of course, for me, personally, I can't get enough Halloween Time or the holiday season -- so the more DLR does with it, the better!




Vintage Mouseketeer said:


> I really do hope they do NOT get an early start, but rather they make it 3 parties per week.
> 
> Early September is just too soon, I like the idea of having a "slow" period before the parks ramp up for the Halloween and Christmas season.
> 
> My fingers are crossed, eyes shut tight and wishing for a 9/26 MHP start date



*Vintage Mouseketeer --*

I suspect you'll get your wish for a start date, and there may be a couple of extra nights thrown into random weeks...always with the one, lone straggler date that doesn't sell out!

As we know, DLR tends to oversell the MHP tickets and the parties end up being too crowded, or more crowded than they should be for an exclusive, hard ticket event.  I remember you saying last year that you'd prefer it if more MHP nights are added into the schedule in future years, to help thin out the crowds a bit.  That will work if DLR sells fewer tickets to each party, but I tend to think that they would still oversell and just add in more nights to oversell!


----------



## mummabear

Sherry E said:


> *mummabear --*
> 
> Pirates League was open in its new location at the Halloween Carnival on the first day of Halloween Time last year -- which was Friday, 9/13/13.  In 2012 it was in New Orleans Square.
> 
> You will definitely get the Halloween experience during some of your trip.  It is always possible that DLR could switch things up on us and start Halloween Time a few days later than we expect -- in other words, instead of 9/12 they could start it on Monday, 9/15 or something.  It's not too likely, but it's possible.  Still, you'd at least have a couple of days of official Halloween Time fun!
> 
> Also, even before the season officially starts you will see Halloween merchandise in the stores around DLR and certain treats popping up in the candy and bake shops.  You will also see the bright orange character pumpkins above the DL turnstiles appear before the season officially begins.
> 
> I don't think the MHP will officially start any earlier than 9/26 this year, if DLR keeps up with the pattern of beginning it 2 weeks after the Halloween Time season starts, and assuming Halloween Time begins on 9/12.  One of these days they may chance it and try to start the MHP a little closer to when Halloween Time begins, but who knows when they would try out that plan?
> 
> Last year there was a big goof/misprint in the _Backstage Pass_ newsletter for AP holders that said the MHP was starting on a Monday night instead of a Friday night.  It was completely incorrect, which we came to find out later -- after people adjusted their plans and changed trip dates.  The party began, as we all originally expected, on a Friday night.
> 
> I have to admit, though, that it did get me thinking about how easily the dates can be switched when we least expect it.
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday will open either on the start date of the season, or possibly soft open the day before.
> 
> Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy will be open on the first official day of the season.
> 
> The Happiest Haunts tour should start on the first day of the Halloween Time season, too, as I recall.



We have been there twice before at the start of the Halloween season, so have seen treats/overlays. Sadly our school terms don't match up to allow us to holiday that couple of weeks later. I was hoping it was more like wdw with its start times....People don't really trick or treat here and I would love the kids to get to do it....
I know DL is a locals park but I do think there is enough international visitors interested...
Glad to here PL should be open while we are there =)


----------



## figment_jii

mom2rtk said:


> Just for some insight from the other coast, Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party is supposedly starting on 9/1 this year. That's the earliest I've ever seen it. And MANY of their parties don't sell out. With nearly every party selling out at DLR, I'm shocked they haven't added more in recent years.



Remember the original August hours that indicated there would be MNSSHP in August?  That seemed so early!  I've been to a mid-September MNSSHP and I have to say, the vibe isn't the same as the ones in October.  It's still fun, but it didn't feel quite as "Halloween"-ey to me...maybe it's because there were very few guests in costumes and nothing else was very Halloween-looking at WDW (except the gift shops).  Those seemed to have been removed at this point, but 9/1 is still listed on the TA Calendar as the first party.  It did look a little funny to have one party (9/1) and then nothing until 9/9, over a week later.  I know Night of Joy is in the mix, which ties up the normal Fri night party date.  It'll be interesting to see how the early parties do.



Sherry E said:


> I have to admit, though, that it did get me thinking about how easily the dates can be switched when we least expect it.


Yeah, I think until they start selling actual tickets, the dates can change pretty easily.  I think they could even add in dates after tickets go on sale depending on demand.  Look at WDW...they first indicated MNSSHP in August and then removed them from the calendar.  Until tickets go on sale, anything can happen!



mummabear said:


> I know DL is a locals park but I do think there is enough international visitors interested...


This is actually one of those things that I'm wondering about this year.  If the Disboards is any indication, there does seem to a lot of "first time" visitors coming to DLR (throughout the year).  I'm not sure if has to do with the Magic Bands and FP+ and all of that going on WDW, which is making folks who would have normally gone to WDW decide to visit DLR for the first time.  So, I do wonder if that's going to effect the activities at the park and what we all expect based on historical conditions.  I don't know that DLR would markedly change their operations because of this, but it does seem like there are more long-distance "tourists" plan trips this year than in years past.


----------



## Royal Consort

figment_jii said:


> I'm not sure if has to do with the Magic Bands and FP+ and all of that going on WDW, which is making folks who would have normally gone to WDW decide to visit DLR for the first time.



Not that it is our first time at Disneyland but we have a reservation we're cancelling this year at Walt Disney World simply because the experience with the magic handcuffs and Fastpass+ reduced our enjoyment considerably last year. Felt like Disney regulating and choosing what you're going to do and when rather than any spontaneity. Instead we're going back to Disneyland for several days before flying home to Australia.

I'm actually a little bit disappointed that we're most likely there during halloween season again (we were at Disneyland for Halloween last year) as I did miss normal Space Mountain.


----------



## mom2rtk

figment_jii said:


> I'm not sure if has to do with the Magic Bands and FP+ and all of that going on WDW, which is making folks who would have normally gone to WDW decide to visit DLR for the first time.



It certainly made us head to DLR for the 5th time. And it will again later this year for the 6th time.


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> Yeah, I think until they start selling actual tickets, the dates can change pretty easily.  I think they could even add in dates after tickets go on sale depending on demand.  Look at WDW...they first indicated MNSSHP in August and then removed them from the calendar.  Until tickets go on sale, anything can happen!



*figment_jii* -

I agree -- until those tickets are actually ready to be purchased, anything goes and the dates can change or increase.  

You know, last year when the _Backstage Pass_ 'MHP start date misprint' occurred, I actually wondered for a second if maybe the original plan on Disney's end was, indeed, to start the MHP on that date (Mon., 9/30), but then they suddenly changed it as the months wore on.  

DLR usually keeps things pretty close to the vest in terms of releasing official start dates until they are set in stone (even if we can guess what most dates will be).  So the fact that _Backstage Pass_ -- an official Disney source -- would have pinpointed that Monday as the start date and then actually put it in print had me wondering if it could have been correct and accurate at one point in time, and then someone decided to start the MHP on Fri., 9/27 after all.  

_Backstage Pass_ was correct about the kooky Tuesday start date of the holiday season last year -- and that was kind of a random day to start it, as opposed to starting it on a Friday or even a Monday -- so I am inclined to think that the Monday, 9/30 start date for the MHP that was printed in BP actually came from somewhere credible and legitimate, and wasn't a total mistake -- until the date was suddenly changed, that is!








*Happy Earth Day, Halloween Superthread Friends!!  * 




*Today we celebrate our planet and all its wonders...*








































*And in just under 5 months we celebrate Halloween Time!*














































































​


----------



## 6Smiles

Sherry - love the pictures of all of the flowers! September/October Halloween trip planning in the works. Got time off of work, Hotel reserved, annual passes purchased, photopass and character meal purchased, Halloween costumes decided on and in the works of being purchased and altered. We have gone in Summer and at Christmas will our Halloween trip finally happen after 6 years years? Now we need a September planning thread .


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> Sherry - love the pictures of all of the flowers! September/October Halloween trip planning in the works. Got time off of work, Hotel reserved, annual passes purchased, photopass and character meal purchased, Halloween costumes decided on and in the works of being purchased and altered. We have gone in Summer and at Christmas will our Halloween trip finally happen after 6 years years? Now we need a September planning thread .



Hi there, *6Smiles*!

Thank you!

There should be a September check-in thread where people give dates they are going and where they are staying, but you (and all other Halloween Time travelers) can chat, discuss, plan and get tips about anything Halloween Time or MHP-related in this Superthread!  That's why this thread is here -- for discussion!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry……You DID it!!!!!*

You posted the picture of the *Mickey Head Cactus!*

*Thank you! * We *still *haven't seen this in person, since you told me about it, because of that dang refurb!!!!!

*Can't wait* to look for it in 2 weeks!!!(Is is still there?)


----------



## Disney127

Sherry, you need to stop doing such a good job with these Halloween threads!  LOL  Now, I want to go back to DLR during Halloween!  We had such an awesome time last October and it was so much fun to dress up and attend the parties!  If only I had more vacation time and money, I would be at DLR for every special occasion!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## iKristin

Second year in a row of no Halloween for me :'( I need Disneyland in my life!! It's been over a year since my last trip.


----------



## SusanMatt

We love Halloween, which is why we will be at the parks then, however we don't want to go to MHP at all. The extra cost and descriptions of the oversold crowds convinced us we didn't need that. How early do the parks close for the party? Do both parks close, or just Disneyland? We would like to get the most out of the parks without going to the party. Thanks for your wisdom.


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> *SherryYou DID it!!!!!*
> 
> You posted the picture of the *Mickey Head Cactus!*
> 
> *Thank you! * We *still *haven't seen this in person, since you told me about it, because of that dang refurb!!!!!
> 
> *Can't wait* to look for it in 2 weeks!!!(Is is still there?)



*Cheshirecatty --*

I thought of you when I posted the cactus photo!  

You know, I'm actually not sure if it is still there.  I didn't look for it last week.  I haven't looked for it in a while, but I could swear that I've seen two versions of the Mickey cactus (possibly in 2 different locations??) over the years.  I could totally be imagining things, but in addition to the location on the way to the Ranch/Roundup I could swear that I also once saw a Mickey-ish cactus somewhere closer to Rancho del Zocalo or nearer to where the Dia de los Muertos display usually is.  I could be imagining it though -- maybe I've only seen the Mickey cactus in one spot and my mind thinks it was in two different spots!

The Mickey cactus is such a nice touch/detail in Frontierland that I hope it was kept intact somewhere in that land.  Other than Cars Land, there are not many lands at DLR in which a cactus would fit, thematically speaking.





Disney127 said:


> Sherry, you need to stop doing such a good job with these Halloween threads!  LOL  Now, I want to go back to DLR during Halloween!  We had such an awesome time last October and it was so much fun to dress up and attend the parties!  If only I had more vacation time and money, I would be at DLR for every special occasion!  Keep up the good work!



Thank you kindly, *Disney127*!

I love Halloween Time and the entire holiday season, so it is easy for me to share my enthusiasm for their celebrations at DLR -- and hopefully help people plan their trips and know what to expect when they get there as well!

I know what you mean -- it would be great to be at DLR for every special occasion, if only time and finances allowed.  I have yet to get there for the Bayou Bash/Mardi Gras fun, or for Valentine's Day, or for St. Patrick's Day, or for Thanksgiving Day and Christmas Eve/Day.  I was anxious (and fortunate) to be able to see the Springtime/Easter offerings this year, and I was very impressed.  I still love what DLR does with Halloween Time and the holiday season more, but that's mainly because DLR has not fully developed its Springtime/Easter "season" yet.  What they have done so far (the Springtime Roundup and the Eggs-travaganza egg hunt) is great.

I think you will have a great holiday season trip, even though you can't make it for Halloween Time this year (and keep your eyes peeled for the clunky seashells and surfboards around the gorgeous PPH Christmas tree)!

I'm glad to see you both here in this thread and in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread!






iKristin said:


> Second year in a row of no Halloween for me :'( I need Disneyland in my life!! It's been over a year since my last trip.



Hi, *Kristin*!

I can't believe how quickly time is flying by.  I remember when you were first moving away and would have to miss your first Halloween Time at DLR.  Now we're already inching up on the second Halloween season that you'll be missing?  

You have been to WDW for their version of Halloween Time, haven't you (even though it's not really called Halloween Time at WDW)?  In photos I have seen a lot of things that look interesting to me about the WDW Halloween things, but I think I prefer the DLR decorations.



SusanMatt said:


> We love Halloween, which is why we will be at the parks then, however we don't want to go to MHP at all. The extra cost and descriptions of the oversold crowds convinced us we didn't need that. How early do the parks close for the party? Do both parks close, or just Disneyland? We would like to get the most out of the parks without going to the party. Thanks for your wisdom.



Hello, *SusanMatt*!

Here is the October schedule for 2013, to give you an idea of the parks' hours on MHP nights.  

Disneyland usually closes at 6 p.m. on earlier weeknight MHP nights, and at 7 p.m. on Friday nights.  Of course, there is a window of "crossover time" in which the MHP guests can enter the parks 3 hours before the start of the MHP, while the non-party guests stay in the parks as well.  MHP guests can enter with their MHP tickets in hand as early as 3 p.m. on nights other than Friday and at 4 p.m. on Fridays.  Non-MHP guests have to leave Disneyland at 6 p.m. and 7 p.m., respectively.  So those 3 hours of crossover time can get pretty crowded in spots around DLR!

DCA stays open a bit longer to catch the non-MHP people heading out of DL.


----------



## Alohagirl73

Can't wait to know the dates for the parties. Probably our only trip up to Disneyland. Though yesterday I almost drove up to Disneyland when visiting grandparents and renewed my annual pass. My daughter is still free for a couple more weeks. I was sooooo tempted but did resist.


----------



## Karin1984

Question, how is it with meeting villains during the Halloween period, not specifically during MHP? 

I'm used to Disneyland Paris, during Halloween period there the villains had their sets the entire month of October. 4-6 times a day, every day. 

When I went to WDW in September 2012, I only saw the opportunity to meet villains was during MNSSHP.


----------



## blackjackdelta

HM






With halloween overlay,

Jack


----------



## Sherry E

Alohagirl73 said:


> Can't wait to know the dates for the parties. Probably our only trip up to Disneyland. Though yesterday I almost drove up to Disneyland when visiting grandparents and renewed my annual pass. My daughter is still free for a couple more weeks. I was sooooo tempted but did resist.



*Alohagirl73 --*

You never know -- after your Halloween trip you may not be able to resist the sirens' call of the holiday season!

Frankly, at this point I just can't wait for any semblance of autumn to appear.  I know that most folks are relieved to be done with winter and are thrilled at the prospect of a long, hot summer ahead.  Meanwhile I am thinking of ways to try to make the summer bearable (since I am not a summer person at all) and get to September.  I have to endure summer to get to "the fun months" anchoring the end of the year!

Last year I tried to supplement my Halloween season experience (outside of DLR) by visiting a local Fall Festival/Harvest sort of thing at the Farmers Market.  It was okay -- kind of lackluster -- but nothing like the Halloween Time fun at Disneyland.  I think that if we had any really good pumpkin patches around my area (in the middle of Los Angeles) and really autumn-esque activities, and if it were not 90 degrees when autumn rolls around, it would feel more Halloween-ish to me.  However, it seems as though the best pumpkin patch is in Irvine  -- nowhere near where I live!  All of the pumpkin patches around my area are basically small city parking lots.  

I'd love a good, old fashioned corn maze around my neck of the woods.  There is, of course, a haunted hayride in the Hollywood hills that I could do, if I want to jump out of the vehicle in a panic and run screaming into the night after too many crazies pop out from the shadows and snarl at me.  There is also Universal Studios, if I want to be chased around by chainsaw-wielding maniacs and growled at by bloody creatures.

So, basically, the best way for me to spend my Halloween-related time is at DLR!  Early signs of Halloween will begin showing themselves in July and August, but there are still 5 long months to go before autumn arrives.



​

Amazing photo, *Jack!* 

It is so hard to get great photos inside HMH, and I applaud you and everyone else who pulls it off so well!


​



Karin1984 said:


> Question, how is it with meeting villains during the Halloween period, not specifically during MHP?
> 
> I'm used to Disneyland Paris, during Halloween period there the villains had their sets the entire month of October. 4-6 times a day, every day.
> 
> When I went to WDW in September 2012, I only saw the opportunity to meet villains was during MNSSHP.



Hi there, *Karin1984*!

Did you see the photos of the posters of the Old Hag and Maleficent that I posted here yesterday?  Those are from the Halloween Carnival.  There is a tent in the Carnival where you can "Conjure a Villain" every day and get photos.

Once upon a time there was a designated Villains photo spot set up near IASW in Fantasyland.  Usually there would be 2 or 3 Villains at the photo spot at one time (they would trade off, so when one of them took a break another one would fill in), and they were all visible to anyone approaching the line so you could see who you would be meeting.

In 2012, that Villains photo spot was removed and the Villains moved over to the Halloween Carnival/Halloween Roundup in Frontierland, in their new Conjure a Villain set-up.

The trouble is, in the new Conjure a Villain format, you don't get to choose who you will be meeting.  You won't know in advance who you are meeting, because the Villains are no longer out in the open as they used to be in Fantasyland.  This resulted in some folks meeting the same Villain over and over again last year (DIS'er *pudinhd* met the same one more than once in 2013).  The whole idea is that a group of people is let into the tent and they "conjure" up the Villain, who comes out and greets them.  Really, I think it is whichever Villain happens to be available at the time and can come to the Carnival that ends up being the person you meet.

I should also mention that because the Carnival is the only place to meet a Villain or Villains during the daytime, outside of the MHP, the line to get into the tent is sometimes quite long.

I tend to think that Disney made the Villains a bit more "exclusive" and hard to access so that they would end up being selling points for the MHP.  If people know that they can meet more than one Villain at the MHP -- and possibly even some rare Villains every so often - they will be more likely to buy MHP tickets.  If the Villains are out and about everywhere during the daytime, there is not as much mystique.


----------



## Karin1984

Mmm... then I might have to reconsider the MHP and save my money to go to DLP before my trip to DLR to get my villain fix  Long lines and then 1 villain isn't really appealing. And with it being exclusive to meet more villains during the MHP it'll be crowded there. 

In Paris (especially last year as due to recession and Disney Dreams there were no Halloween-parties) it is easy to meet villains, so I have hardly any 'rare' villains left. The only one I would love to meet is Mother Gothel, but that will always stay a dream, I'm afraid. 

I have some things to think about. 

Other topic! Music. How is the music during the Halloween period, there were different songs they played when I was in Paris and when I was in WDW. Any specific songs for DLR?


----------



## Alohagirl73

Sherry

I know we may end up at Disneyland during the holidays. All the pictures always make me want to go. I've been last 2 years so maybe....... 

We have a pumpkin patch in my town and love going there. My daughter loves the apple picking in the orchards and as she gets older more things we will do. Just really hoping it cools off. I'm not a fan of super hot. I really missed winter here in Southern California!


----------



## Sherry E

Karin1984 said:


> Mmm... then I might have to reconsider the MHP and save my money to go to DLP before my trip to DLR to get my villain fix  Long lines and then 1 villain isn't really appealing. And with it being exclusive to meet more villains during the MHP it'll be crowded there.
> 
> In Paris (especially last year as due to recession and Disney Dreams there were no Halloween-parties) it is easy to meet villains, so I have hardly any 'rare' villains left. The only one I would love to meet is Mother Gothel, but that will always stay a dream, I'm afraid.
> 
> I have some things to think about.
> 
> Other topic! Music. How is the music during the Halloween period, there were different songs they played when I was in Paris and when I was in WDW. Any specific songs for DLR?



*Karin1984 -*

I get what DLR is trying to do in making the Conjuring of the Villain a sort of carnival-themed game so that you never know which Villain will appear, but I still think it is a secret ploy to get people to buy MHP tickets since the Villains are more available and accessible at the MHP!  

I just don't like the idea of possibly waiting in line to conjure a Villain more than once, and then ending up meeting the same Villain both times!  I really preferred the old Villains set up in Fantasyland better, where there were 2 or 3 of them out in one spot and you could clearly see who you would be meeting!  Even before the Fantasyland set-up the Villains used to be in DCA, and that was a good spot too!

I love the Halloween Carnival/Roundup in general because it's a lively, upbeat place -- but even aside from the line for the Conjure a Villain tent, the whole area can get a bit crowded at times because there is so much going on back there (Pirates League, the pumpkin carvers, games, crafts, cookie decorating, characters in Halloween attire, animals and the Villains tent).  It's not unbearably, insanely crowded and it is a very festive, fun area (my favorite section is the pumpkin carving location), but the Carnival is one of the only places in DLR that is heavily devoted to Halloween Time fun (whereas the holiday season has holiday stuff all over both parks), so a lot of people head there to enjoy it.

Music.  Hmmm... This might be something that *Cheshirecatty* or *figment_jii* knows/remembers offhand better than I can remember it, but I will say that one of the things I used to love about Halloween Time pre-2010 was the fact that there was themed music playing in DCA!  That was when Halloween Time was included in DCA as well as in DL.  You'd walk through the gates of DCA and hear "Monster Mash" and other similar types of songs.  The themed music and the giant candy corn/Candy Corn Acres decorations have been gone from DCA for years.

I could be wrong, but it seems like I have heard some themed instrumental songs in Frontierland, playing as sort of background noise.  Billy Hill and the "Haunted Hillbillies" -- when they were still at DLR -- used to perform themed songs, such as "Devil Went Down to Georgia."  

The Dapper Dans sing appropriately-themed songs on Main Street, and then the "Cadaver Dans" perform spooky songs at the MHP, illuminated by a ghoulish glow!






Alohagirl73 said:


> Sherry
> 
> I know we may end up at Disneyland during the holidays. All the pictures always make me want to go. I've been last 2 years so maybe.......
> 
> We have a pumpkin patch in my town and love going there. My daughter loves the apple picking in the orchards and as she gets older more things we will do. Just really hoping it cools off. I'm not a fan of super hot. I really missed winter here in Southern California!



*Alohagirl73 --*

I hate heat.  Once it gets above 73 or 74 degrees or so, it's too much for me, especially in summer.  An 80-degree day in spring or summer feels different and much harsher than an 80-degree day in fall or winter!  I like certain things associated with warm weather, such as the beach, picnics, barbecues and things like that, but I hate heat!

You live in an area of SoCal where there is apple picking in an orchard and a good pumpkin patch?   Where is this wondrous place?  It's not where I am -- that much I know!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Unfortunately, I can't help much with the *music question*.

I know that during the Halloween Parties, *they do*(as *Sherry* stated), play all kinds of "Halloween" themed music, but I can't remember exactly which specific songs---Sorry, I'm usually too busy/enjoying myself too much, to actually document details such as this( I know, I know, I'm lazy!)

However, I absolutely do not remember any "Halloween" themed music, playing anywhere in the Parks during the regular operating hours, except the ones *Sherry* has already mentioned---Dapper Dans and our sadly departed Billy Hill, maybe one or two by the Disneyland Band, and "Ghost Riders in the Sky" in Frontierland(but that might be part of the regular loop?).

This doesn't mean there isn't any, it just means I might be *really* unobservant!(We definitely need *figment* to chime in!)


----------



## Sherry E

I still hold out hope that one day we will see Halloween Time make its way onto Buena Vista Street and into Cars Land, and if that ever happens I think the music could be interesting!  I really think that both of those lands have great potential for a Halloween makeover (in different styles) -- not that I want to see anything Halloween-ish taken out of Disneyland to use in DCA, of course -- and in Cars Land it could be particularly wacky, both in terms of décor and in music.

I have even wondered why A Bug's Land hasn't received some Halloween touches over the years (not counting the candy corn that Heimlich is always eating, year round).  To me, it seems that the exaggerated size and whimsical nature of that land would lend themselves to doing something fun for Halloween Time.

In my opinion, if Bugs and Cars celebrate the holidays, they should celebrate Halloween too!  Can you imagine -- trick or treating for hubcaps and gas cans?  McQueen and Mater can wear masks as they roll down the street.  The Cozy Cone is already a nice, bright orange color that could work in a Halloween color scheme -- and some of the cones can form the pointy parts of witches' hats!


----------



## SusanMatt

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *SusanMatt*!
> 
> ...Non-MHP guests have to leave Disneyland at 6 p.m. and 7 p.m., respectively.  So those 3 hours of crossover time can get pretty crowded in spots around DLR!
> 
> DCA stays open a bit longer to catch the non-MHP people heading out of DL.



Thanks!


----------



## Kilala

Thank you Sherry for all the wonderfull pictures you are posting. I can't wait untill you get the new thread up. I will post pictures of costumes I will be wearing this year at MHP. I just wanted to let everyone know that MNSSHP is not as good as MHP!!. I know I will be going at least three times this year to MHP. I know I want to go on Halloween night this year. It's been since 2008 when I wen on Halloween night and that is when it was a DCA.


----------



## zanzibar138

Just want to mark my place here so I know when the new thread is up and running 

We'll be going to DLR in early September, leaving on the 15th or 16th. So I REALLY hope Halloween time starts in time for us! It would be a great novelty since it's not really a 'thing' in Australia. I know I won't get to go to a party, I just want to ride the HM and Space holiday editions, and see all the pretty decorations 

Also hanging out for a September thread to be created, hopefully someone will do one soon!


----------



## lucysmom

Oh my gosh, Sherry, you have the best decorating ideas. Cozy Cone witches hats! Disney needs to bring you aboard as part of their decorating team.


----------



## figment_jii

Hi *Sherry* - I don't recall the music being as obvious as it is during ChristmasTime.  Last year, I remember hearing "This is Halloween" (from NBC) a lot throughout the parks (the Cadaver Dans sang it, as did Mad T).  I remember hearing NBC-sounding music over in NOS (which makes sense given that HMH was running).  I agree that I think there was some type of Halloween-sounding instrumental over in Frontierland/Big Thunder Ranch area.  Not much elsewhere (unless you could the screaming ghost over by Space).

I remember laughing that there must not be to much Halloween-music that Disney has access to because "This is Halloween" seemed to be playing _everywhere_!  I like the song, but it was funny because Mad T did that song with every set I heard, whereas at Christmas they mixed up the holiday song(s).


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry, I haven't been to MHP at all, so have no idea what music they play. But we did do MNSSHP a few years ago and the music was awesome. For anyone looking for Disney related Halloween music,  they sold a CD called "Magic Kingdom Event Music" that had a number of songs they played during the party. I play it every Halloween season even though we haven't been back to Disney that time of year since that one trip.


----------



## figment_jii

mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, I haven't been to MHP at all, so have no idea what music they play. But we did do MNSSHP a few years ago and the music was awesome. For anyone looking for Disney related Halloween music,  they sold a CD called "Magic Kingdom Event Music" that had a number of songs they played during the party. I play it every Halloween season even though we haven't been back to Disney that time of year since that one trip.



I love that CD, but sadly I'm not sure how easily it is to get it outside of WDW... I have it as well and play it during HalloweenTime.  Disneyland uses parts of Boo-to-You during the Cavalcade and Screams (fireworks), but not the entire sequence.


----------



## iKristin

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Kristin*!
> 
> I can't believe how quickly time is flying by.  I remember when you were first moving away and would have to miss your first Halloween Time at DLR.  Now we're already inching up on the second Halloween season that you'll be missing?
> 
> You have been to WDW for their version of Halloween Time, haven't you (even though it's not really called Halloween Time at WDW)?  In photos I have seen a lot of things that look interesting to me about the WDW Halloween things, but I think I prefer the DLR decorations.






I actually have never been to WDW. I am going through DL withdrawals right now!! It's been over a year since my last trip  I finish college next Spring and will be moving back to LA with hopefully a job at Disney 

I have the Halloween Screams fireworks soundtrack, but any other music I remember during the parties was mainly just Nightmare Before Christmas music


----------



## Sherry E

So, let's make a date, shall we?

Let's plan to meet up in the brand new Halloween Time Superthread on or after *May 1st*!  That is Thursday -- 4 days from now -- and the date is easy to remember!   I will start the new thread sometime before then (maybe in the wee hours of the morning, 'neath the cover of darkness) -- and even if I have to just block the posts on page 1 (which will have specific topics in them) and fill them in as time rolls on, I will do it that way.  

The important thing is that the new thread will be started, and contributors such as *figment_jii* and *Kilala* (and hopefully others) will feel free to post their photos and discuss the season's details -- without fear of hitting the end of the thread just before it is closed!

Think of it as moving into a new home.   I'll be setting up the home and unpacking the boxes in different rooms, and then rearranging things when I decide that I don't like where I have placed them headache, while you all move in and get comfy in the living room!  Who's ordering the pizza?


​


----------



## cinderbellasmom

I've only been to the party once in 2012 and we really enjoyed ourselves. We'll be going 9/28-10/3 this year. Based on what I've read here, do you think there will be a party on Tue. 9/30? Our dates really aren't that flexible as we will be driving from Portland and I don't want my daughter missing more school than she already is. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Sherry E

cinderbellasmom said:


> I've only been to the party once in 2012 and we really enjoyed ourselves. We'll be going 9/28-10/3 this year. Based on what I've read here, do you think there will be a party on Tue. 9/30? Our dates really aren't that flexible as we will be driving from Portland and I don't want my daughter missing more school than she already is. Thanks for your input!



*cinderbellasmom --*

Hello!

If I were to guess, based on the last couple of years' schedules for the MHP I would say that, yes, Tuesday, 9/30 is a good bet for a party date.  Possibly even Monday, 9/29 instead of 9/30.  Sometimes DLR has had private events (corporations rent out the parks for various parties) for which DL has had to close early, and there have been times in the past when they have switched the MHP to Monday instead of Tuesday for that one week only -- but that remains to be seen for this year. 

 In any case, I am fairly positive there will be an MHP on either 9/29 or 9/30, with 9/30 being the most likely date!


----------



## cinderbellasmom

Thank you Sherry! Much appreciated!


----------



## Sherry E

cinderbellasmom said:


> Thank you Sherry! Much appreciated!



No problem!  You're very welcome.  I am happy to help.


​


*As I was just posting in my Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread it suddenly dawned on me that the last year in which Halloween fell on a Friday was 2008.  In 2008, Halloween Time lasted through Sunday, November 2nd, if I am remembering correctly.  (That was also the year when the holiday season started later than usual in November.)

Is it possible that Halloween Time could extend through November 2nd again this year? 

In 2008 the Halloween Time season was a bit "bigger" than it is now and maybe there was more of a reason to extend it.  Or, maybe it just isn't practical to take down the Halloween Time stuff after a Friday night MHP, going into the weekend?

Hmmm...something to ponder...*


​


*Just out of curiosity and for the sake of comparison I looked up the start and end dates for Halloween Time since it has been an actual "season" at DLR (it started in 2006, but my first Halloween Time experience was in 2007).  

As you will see, there are 2 years (2008 and 2009) in which Halloween Time had a rather late end (in November) -- and those were the years in which Halloween fell on a Friday and Saturday, respectively.


Here are the historical dates:**



Friday, September 29 – Tuesday, October 31, 2006

Friday, September 21 – Wednesday, October 31, 2007

Friday, September 26 – Sunday, November 2, 2008

Friday, September 25 – Sunday, November 1, 2009

Friday, September 17 – Sunday, October 31, 2010

Friday, September 16 – Monday, October 31, 2011

Friday, September 14 – Wednesday, October 31, 2012

Friday, September 13 – Thursday, October 31, 2013
*

*So what does all of this tell us?  Well, we cannot be sure but it seems like it is a reasonably sound indicator that Halloween Time might end on Sunday, November 2nd this year and on Sunday, November 1st in 2015.  Maybe.  (And that could end up bumping the holiday season to a slightly later start date, just by a couple of days or so.)


*


----------



## Kilala

Sherry that is last year I attended MHP on Halloween night (2008). I will be doing it again on Halloween this year. along with 3 other dates


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Let's plan to meet up in the brand new Halloween Time Superthread on or after *May 1st*!  That is Thursday -- 4 days from now -- and the date is easy to remember!



Sounds good to me!  



Sherry E said:


> Is it possible that Halloween Time could extend through November 2nd again this year?


Wasn't MHP over in DCA in 2008?  I think they could extend HalloweenTime until 11/2 this year (it would make sense to me to have the Halloween Carnival open through the weekend).  Aside from that (and the decorations) there isn't really as much that ends with HalloweenTime as with the end of the Holiday season (no Halloween parade or fireworks show to stop running, only one ride to take down (SMGG)).  So I can see them keeping the Carnival and SMGG running through Sunday and then ending it at that point (one more weekend of "special" activities to drawn in locals!).  I don't think they'll add an additional post-Halloween MHP however.  WDW used to have the last MNSSHP on 11/1 or 11/2, but this year they did not include it in the preliminary November calendars, which was a surprise to a lot of WDW planners.

Honestly, I think the Avengers Half Marathon is the biggest wild card of them all for the start of the holidays!  We don't have any historic information to use to base our guesses for this year on!


----------



## figment_jii

We can't let the third HalloweenTime SuperThread go without any posts on it's last few day!

Let's see...these were a few of my favorite pumpkins from last year (yes, I've posted these before...but...given that this thread is ending soon...)

Ursula! I would love to be able to carve a pumpkin like this.  





Stitch!  Stitch is one of my favorite characters.  I liked the idea of slighly carving the pumpkin and then painting a picture on it.  I bet it lasts a lot longer.


----------



## Sherry E

*This is one of those days where I find myself speeding ahead to autumn in my mind! 

According to my local news' weather report this morning, it is supposed to be 91 degrees today  (it was 71 degrees 2 days ago), and then in the 90's for the next few days as well.  It's not even May yet, and it's already hot.  If it is this warm right now, I just can't wait to see what summer has in store (and yes, I am being sarcastic!).  While some states have just crawled out of a Polar Vortex, I wouldn't be shocked if other states are suddenly plunged into a Solar Vortex!  Boooooo to all Vortexes of any kind!  How about just a nice, reasonable temperature like 73 degrees?  That should make everyone happy.  

So I am trying to will autumn to get here in hopes it will arrive sooner than usual!*




figment_jii said:


> We can't let the third HalloweenTime SuperThread go without any posts on it's last few day!
> 
> Let's see...these were a few of my favorite pumpkins from last year (yes, I've posted these before...but...given that this thread is ending soon...)
> 
> Ursula! I would love to be able to carve a pumpkin like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch!  Stitch is one of my favorite characters.  I liked the idea of slighly carving the pumpkin and then painting a picture on it.  I bet it lasts a lot longer.




Great pictures, *figment_jii*!  We must send this thread off in style!

I love those pumpkins, and I love that whole pumpkin carving area of the Carnival/Roundup.  That spot is one of the best things about the entire Halloween Time season, in my opinion, because it is constantly evolving and changing as the season rolls along.  What you see on the first day of Halloween Time will probably not be what you see there on the last day of Halloween Time, and certain pumpkins have a shorter lifespan than others.

Your photos also do a good job of showing that there are basically two types of pumpkins at the pumpkin carving station of the Carnival:   The ones that are exquisitely carved and shaped into characters (like Ursula, or like the Yoda pumpkin I posted a photo of recently), and the ones that have images painted on them (and the pumpkin is essentially used as a canvas).

I agree -- I wish I could create something like that!  I cannot carve a basic pumpkin to save my life, let alone an intricate work of art.   

I forgot to reply earlier -- yes, you're correct that the Halloween party was still being held in DCA in 2008 (and in 2009).  That was the "Mickey's Trick or Treat Party" version of it.  The party didn't become the MHP and move into Disneyland until 2010, which was also, sadly, when Candy Corn Acres disappeared forever.

I think the MHP will definitely end on 10/31 this year, but I think there is a good chance of Halloween Time ending on 11/2 if we are going to use 2008 and 2009 as any kind of predictors.

_Next_ year (2015) will be really interesting, because Halloween will fall on a Saturday.  When was the last time there was a Saturday night Halloween party?  It's been a long time, I assume?  Maybe back in the days when it was MTOTP?  There would have to be a Saturday night party in 2015, as Disney always has a party on Halloween night.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> _Next_ year (2015) will be really interesting, because Halloween will fall on a Saturday.  When was the last time there was a Saturday night Halloween party?  It's been a long time, I assume?  Maybe back in the days when it was MTOTP?  There would have to be a Saturday night party in 2015, as Disney always has a party on Halloween night.


I looked up 2009, the last year when Halloween fell on a Saturday.  According to Allears.net, they had a party of Halloween night.  However, the other dates of the parties are so widely different from last year's MHP schedule, we probably can't draw to much info from it.

Still, if I were a betting person, I would bet on a party on Halloween night even if it is a Saturday.  Maybe they'd forgo the Friday night party and have it on Saturday instead or, if the parties continue to sell out this year, maybe they'd do both Friday and Saturday parties figuring it isn't to often that they have to "close" DL early for consecutive days.  There will be guests that complain, but I bet that both parties would sell out.


----------



## starjazz

We're debating going out 10/13 through 10/19, with 13th and 19th being travel days.  5 day passes for 14th-18th.  I'd expect Fri/Sat to be busy, but what to expect for Tue-Thu?  We generally go in late Feb and experience low crowds (relatively).  This link http://www.scottware.com.au/theme/feature/atend.htm shows low crowds (even lower than Feb!) for most days in October except Columbus Day.  Is that accurate?

Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

starjazz said:


> We're debating going out 10/13 through 10/19, with 13th and 19th being travel days.  5 day passes for 14th-18th.  I'd expect Fri/Sat to be busy, but what to expect for Tue-Thu?  We generally go in late Feb and experience low crowds (relatively).  This link http://www.scottware.com.au/theme/feature/atend.htm shows low crowds (even lower than Feb!) for most days in October except Columbus Day.  Is that accurate?



I've never heard of that website, but when I looked around a bit, it looks like they're using TouringPlans.com's information to build their park estimates.  Folks on this board are somewhat skeptical about TouringPlans information for DLR.  So I think you can use the info from places like Touring Plans, but don't expect it to be completely accurate (e.g., ballpark estimates at best).  Some folks have been recommending isitpacked.com, but I haven't used it enough to have a good sense for whether it's accurate or not.  

I think, for the most part, you'll be okay on Tue through Thu in October, with a few exceptions.  Utah schools (I don't know if it's all of them or just some) have 10/16-17 off, so there might be an influx of crowds due to kids having a four day weekend.  So that Thu might be busier than normal.  

If the schedule stays the same as last year, there will probably be MHPs on Tue (10/14), which means short hours in DL, but you could go to MHP if you're there (hard ticket event, so you'd need to buy a ticket, but it's a lot of fun).


----------



## Sherry E

starjazz said:


> We're debating going out 10/13 through 10/19, with 13th and 19th being travel days.  5 day passes for 14th-18th.  I'd expect Fri/Sat to be busy, but what to expect for Tue-Thu?  We generally go in late Feb and experience low crowds (relatively).  This link http://www.scottware.com.au/theme/feature/atend.htm shows low crowds (even lower than Feb!) for most days in October except Columbus Day.  Is that accurate?
> 
> Thanks!



*starjazz --*

Hello!

I haven't been to DLR in late February, but I suspect that October is now a bit busier than late February.  October has become much busier than it used to be several years ago -- though not to the unbearable degree that can sometimes occur in the week between Christmas and New Year's.  Halloween Time is increasingly more popular each year.

The interesting thing is that, as far as Disneyland is concerned, October is technically considered to be their off-peak/slower season.  Weekday hours are often a bit shorter and entertainment can be more limited than it is in, say, summer or during the holiday season.  But anyone who has been in the parks during October knows that it seems to be quite busy.

I think that, in the old, old days of Halloween Time, early October (or the first 2 weeks) may have been less crowded and then the week of Halloween got very busy.  I assume that this was because Halloween Time hadn't yet really become a "destination time" for people to actually plan trips to come to Disneyland.

Now it seems that there is always some sort of school break taking place (sometimes more than one break happening simultaneously) in the first half of October.  The kids come out to enjoy the Halloween Time festivities -- and that factor, combined with Columbus Day and Gay Days, contributes to the first half of October now being pretty busy and the second half of October (not counting the days immediately before Halloween) being a bit less crowded!

I don't know when the various Fall school breaks end this year -- and it seems that sometimes they extend into the 3rd week of October and sometimes they are over after the second week -- but I would have to think that at least _some_ people will clear out after Columbus Day to get back to work.

I don't think it will be quiet when you go, but being there after Columbus Day will help to at least thin out some of the crowds.   Tuesday, October 14th will probably be a Halloween Party night, as will Friday, October 17, so that could increase crowds in Disneyland -- especially after 3 p.m. or 4 p.m., respectively.

So I guess the short and sweet answer would be, if all of the school breaks are over with by the time you get to DLR, the crowds probably won't be too annoying.  If there are still Fall breaks happening when you get there, you will encounter extra crowds!


ETA:  I just saw that *figment_jii* posted an answer while I was typing up my response!  Lol.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> ETA:  I just saw that *figment_jii* posted an answer while I was typing up my response!  Lol.


 At least we said fairly similar things!  It would have been pretty funny if we gave opposite advice.  

For today's photo farewell to the Third HalloweenTime SuperThread, a couple of my favorites things from Mickey's Halloween Party.

Halloween Screams!  I love that DLR is able to have different characters fly during the various fireworks shows.  Remember has Tinkerbell, Magical has Dumbo (plus Tinkerbell) and Screams has Zero!





Cavalcade! It's simple, but still cute.





Columbia!  This is one of my favorite atmospheric things at MHP.  The Columbia, bathed in ghostly lights, with lots of dry ice.


----------



## zanzibar138

It looks awesome! So disappointed I can't stay long enough to get to an actual party


----------



## Sherry E

Those are great pictures, *figment_jii*!  You had a really good view of Halloween Screams.

I love all of the fog at the MHP!  The RoA area is great, as is the spooky area back by BTMRR, with the eerie glowing red lights and purple lights in certain areas.  

Autumn cannot get here soon enough.  The weather guy just uttered the words I never want to hear:  "_We could see 100 degrees..._" (meaning tomorrow, in SoCal).  It's supposed to be a minimum of 98 degrees in L.A. and 99 degrees in Anaheim. 

It's not even close to being summer!!!!  This is madness!  (Keep in mind, I am the one who was gleefully rejoicing over in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread about the 29- and 30-degree weather at night during my December trip last year, so I am clearly not a hot weather person!)  I hope this early-in-the-year heat wave means that a mild summer is on the horizon and that we won't get some crazy 113-degree heat wave for Halloween Time again (like back in 2010).


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay -- the brand new Halloween Superthread has been started --Here!!!!!

I got up at 3 a.m. to work on it and to get it started before anyone else could post in it while I was trying to reserve the spots on page 1!  (I have to be careful about starting new threads in the middle of the day, when people are awake and quick to post!)

However, I am tired and must go back to sleep.   I'm not even sure if what I added to the first post is coherent -- I may have inadvertently posted something about Arbor Day or Groundhog Day instead of Halloween Time.  

I will resume adding to page 1 of the new Superthread later -- you can see what the categories are going to be!  Feel free to join the new thread and start discussing Halloween Time plans, sharing photos, asking and answering questions, etc.!!!

Or, you can hang out in this thread a little longer!  It's up to you.*


----------

